# doing it wrong-thread?



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

What has happened to doing it wrong - it's the final countdown thread?
It suddendly disappeared about a week ago...


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

It was a count down to the Mayan Apocalypse.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DISI 2.3T (Apr 22, 2004)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> What has happened to doing it wrong - it's the final countdown thread?
> It suddendly disappeared about a week ago...


That was it, people screwed around too much on the thread and it got black holed.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

DISI 2.3T said:


> That was it, people screwed around too much on the thread and it got black holed.


http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32266747.jpg


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> What has happened to doing it wrong - it's the final countdown thread?
> It suddendly disappeared about a week ago...


I'm assuming it went to the same place as your last username. Perhaps even for the same reason.

Chris


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

200HP4dr said:


> I'm assuming it went to the same place as your last username. Perhaps even for the same reason.
> 
> Chris


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4652836-Doing-It-Wrong-It-s-the-Final-Countdown

Gone.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

200HP4dr said:


> I'm assuming it went to the same place as your last username. Perhaps even for the same reason.
> 
> Chris


Who is he?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Last time I saw the thread, there was an internets fight going on. As to what actually cause the thread to get black holed  .


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

200HP4dr said:


> I'm assuming it went to the same place as your last username. Perhaps even for the same reason.
> 
> Chris


Thank you for your very helpful answer. :heart:

I think the bigger question is that what a guy who has a Leaf and a Prius is doing on a car forum?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences. 

I believe this was one of those threads.


----------



## retropean (Mar 17, 2010)

Cousin Eddie said:


>


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

BHB said:


> Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences.
> 
> I believe this was one of those threads.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> Thank you for your very helpful answer. :heart:
> 
> I think the bigger question is that what a guy who has a Leaf and a Prius is doing on a car forum?


You must be new here. Plenty of Prius owners and at least 3 LEAF owners and growing.

That and I've had more cars with power adders and suspensions mods than you've got IQ points chief, so you've got no ground to stand on there.

Chris


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

that was the best thread on this fourm, that really sucks. 


  :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

sdpauly said:


> that was the best thread on this fourm, that really sucks.
> 
> 
> :banghead: :facepalm:



Well there's still the car domain one.


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

200HP4dr said:


> ...I've had more cars with power adders and suspensions mods than you've got IQ points chief, so you've got no ground to stand on there.
> 
> Chris


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

sdpauly said:


> that was the best thread on this fourm, that really sucks.
> 
> 
> :banghead: :facepalm:


Google cache?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That is really a shame, that was one of my favorite threads to look forward to.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

devianb said:


> That is really a shame, that was one of my favorite threads to look forward to.


Blame the small peen'd mouth-breathers who had to argue to prove who had the biggest 3inches


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BHB said:


> Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences.
> 
> I believe this was one of those threads.


no forum backup exists?
but I guess that's even more server cost.

any other consequences we should know about?
all user info given to nambla?

and thanks for telling us what happened.:thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Again, Google cache folks, though I'm not sure how many pages you'll dredge up before deciding it's not worth the PITA.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> no forum backup exists?
> but I guess that's even more server cost.
> 
> any other consequences we should know about?
> ...


There definitely is a backup, but using it reverts back to the time of delete (losing recent posts in favor of old ones) and taking the forums offline for a few hours. Wasn't worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> I think the bigger question is that what a guy who has a Leaf and a Prius is doing on a car forum?


He's been a poster for years with an interesting history of cars.

So who are you, a newbie who just happens to know about an old thread and talking about things you don't know about or a banned user making a snarky re-introduction?


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been reading this forum for couple of years, but decided register last summer. I think I asked a fair question about missing thread and this jackass (200HP4dr) decided to answer to my question with personal attack... So I think my reply was justified. You guys always welcome new members to this forum like this?

I thank all of you who gave fair answers to my original question.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> I've been reading this forum for couple of years, but decided register last summer. I think I asked a fair question about missing thread and this jackass (200HP4dr) decided to answer to my question with personal attack... So I think my reply was justified. You guys always welcome new members to this forum like this?
> 
> I thank all of you who gave fair answers to my original question.


The history of The Car Lounge is replete with folks who have been filled with nothing but vitriol for those who either dislike what they like or fans of their cars' "enemies". With a whopping post count in the single digits, it's not a big stretch to assume that someone who asked about a long running thread is an old user who got banned for behavior such as that and simply created a new account. His post may have been over-the-top, but it escalated quickly. At this point it's not too late to kiss and make up, though.  :beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

The fist few days on TCL can be pretty rough on newbies. Don't take it personally.

Chris is a good guy, just grumpy today. Happens to all of us.

:beer:


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

200HP4dr said:


> I'm assuming it went to the same place as your last username. Perhaps even for the same reason.
> 
> Chris





hardcoresuperstar said:


> Thank you for your very helpful answer. :heart:
> 
> I think the bigger question is that what a guy who has a Leaf and a Prius is doing on a car forum?





200HP4dr said:


> You must be new here. Plenty of Prius owners and at least 3 LEAF owners and growing.
> 
> That and I've had more cars with power adders and suspensions mods than you've got IQ points chief, so you've got no ground to stand on there.
> 
> Chris





hardcoresuperstar said:


>


:laugh:

Well played, gentlemen... too close to call. :beer:


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

barry2952 said:


> Chris is a good guy, just grumpy today. Happens to all of us.
> 
> :beer:


Is that so? Because he always talks like someone sh*t in his cornflakes.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

NoXenons said:


> Is that so? Because he always talks like someone sh*t in his cornflakes.


That was very visual.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NoXenons said:


> Is that so? Because he always talks like someone sh*t in his cornflakes.


To you? Sure.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

In lieu of the original thread, this deserves to go here instead


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lame


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

While we wait for a new Thread ...


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanted to ask the same.

I was only on page 275 or so. Bummed that it disappeared but, it's nice to have an answer as to why.


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

geza said:


>


reminds me of


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> reminds me of


Pic not working, put I'm guessing "Automan". :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Soooo I check that thread often what did I miss that black holed it?!?! As far as I know the only way to get it there that quick is PRON!


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

geza said:


> While we wait for a new Thread ...


xmas lights are always DIR


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Somewhere under here is a Corvette.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

a weird part of me wants to see and drive that thing :what:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

i remember being PARTLY responsible for getting the DIW thread before the most recent one thrown into the black hole a while back.

i posted a random pic i found in the MKIV forums of a jetta with neon-colored wheels. turns out the girl who's car it was came into the thread and started bitching about me posting it. 

then that girl got in a fight with some dude she knew from somewhere else, and the bickering between the both of them got worse and worse for two pages until the mods turned on the black hole and sucked it away.

i felt bad, but the car with the neon wheels sucked.

good times!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> i remember being PARTLY responsible for getting the DIW thread before the most recent one thrown into the black hole a while back.
> 
> i posted a random pic i found in the MKIV forums of a jetta with neon-colored wheels. turns out the girl who's car it was came into the thread and started bitching about me posting it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> i remember being PARTLY responsible for getting the DIW thread before the most recent one thrown into the black hole a while back.
> 
> i posted a random pic i found in the MKIV forums of a jetta with neon-colored wheels. turns out the girl who's car it was came into the thread and started bitching about me posting it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## I said good day (Dec 16, 2012)

STOp being so ****ish, just bring back t.e thread. I said good day.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Needs moar ban.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*doing it wrong*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Pic not working, put I'm guessing "Automan". :laugh:


Crap- no, it's the glowing car with the dead aliens in the trunk from Repo Man.

It's hard to check to see if image links are good on my phone... but I guess I need to. :banghead:


edit- wait. I checked the same image at hotlinktest and it works. :screwy:










but here is another version of the pic just to be safe.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

What the hell is this?



















There were parts that said "new bee...," then " PT Crui....." Then my head started hurting.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh my, I'll bet that even Chris V thinks this sucks.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> There were parts that said "new bee...," then " PT Crui....." Then my head started hurting.


I don't see any New Bee or PT Crui in there, but yeah, it does make my head hurt. I can't tell anything about it. It _sorta_ looks like the greenhouse from a... Ah, hell. Never mind. I don't know what the frickin' frack that abomination is. 



McBanagon said:


>


Indeed.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Kind of looks like big bird meets radioactive exposure and some face melting


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

^^^ I have so many questions.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>












 

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

So.... is this jjust an old faded custom with the body kit and wing removed?

It has pink skin tone decals/paint.  :screwy:


----------



## Cortical (Sep 15, 2012)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> Thank you for your very helpful answer. :heart:
> 
> I think the bigger question is that what a guy who has a Leaf and a Prius is doing on a car forum?


Possibly the best quote of 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Cortical said:


> Possibly the best quote of 2013 :thumbup:


Nope.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Cortical said:


> Possibly the best quote of 2013 :thumbup:


Nothing wrong with owning a Leaf or Prius at all. Stop listening to everything Clarkson spews out.


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw a late-90's F150 rebadged as F350 today and immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

NoXenons said:


> Saw a late-90's F150 rebadged as F350 today and immediately thought of this thread.


No picture, no care.


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

Can someone please rename this thread. Maybe into Doing it wrong - part 2 ?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cortical said:


> Possibly the best quote of 2013 :thumbup:


Only if you're a douche. Many G37 owners are...


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> Somewhere under here is a Corvette.


]]

http://www.insideprojectm.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cortical said:


> Possibly the best quote of 2013 :thumbup:


Hey, you're a, a, a...

*grabs dictionary - finds proper terminology*

"Idiot", yeah, that's it.

You're an idiot.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

geza said:


> Can someone please rename this thread. Maybe into Doing it wrong - part 2 ?


more like part 6.
remember the big last diw thread was named the final countdown by mods because they had to lock and black hole all previous diw threads due to heated debates over differing opinions of vehicle styling tastes.
basically-any modified Honda became rice per some, and any german car with a broke suspension was mad tite.


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, I'll stick to Ford from now on. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't believe we're three pages deep and no one has posted this yet.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> a weird part of me wants to see and drive that thing :what:


This.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


This is awesome and you know it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> This is awesome and you know it.


:laugh:


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

Is.... is that a hand rail from a handicapped bathroom stall?



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CSFiend said:


> Is.... is that a hand rail from a handicapped bathroom stall?


It makes perfect sense. They live in Ontario, where it snows a lot in winter. They must have a place behind their car where it gets icy often, so this is obviously a safety issue. 

Apparently they also wear gloves. All. Winter. Long. 

Or something. :laugh:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Looper, is that you?





never2low said:


>


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

Haha, this car looks so sad. "Why did you do this to meeee!!!!!"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

CSFiend said:


> Is.... is that a hand rail from a handicapped bathroom stall?


looks like, maybe they use it as skate/snowboard rail


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

CSFiend said:


> Is.... is that a hand rail from a handicapped bathroom stall?


I'd say the person is likely handicapped, in some form. Easy to make fun of if you're not in that position.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> I'd say the person is likely handicapped, in some form. Easy to make fun of if you're not in that position.


If so, I have no problem at all with it. 

My post was a work of fiction, but I've never heard of a scenario like that. If that is indeed what's happening and it works for them, then :beer: for them!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

In, since it looks like this will be the next DIW thread.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

Terandyne said:


> sounds good


That car obviously hit ludicrous speed.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## milbournosphere (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's one to keep things going...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Saw this gem today...apologies for the slightly out-of-focus shot from across the parking lot, the owner came back before I could get other angles...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

scoTT la rock said:


> i remember being PARTLY responsible for getting the DIW thread before the most recent one thrown into the black hole a while back.
> 
> i posted a random pic i found in the MKIV forums of a jetta with neon-colored wheels. turns out the girl who's car it was came into the thread and started bitching about me posting it.
> 
> ...


pix of girl and/or neon wheels? :wave:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

On the fence with this one...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

well they won't have to worry about those pesky bright headlights in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


>


Poor man's Viper.:laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


>


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Helmet on upside down / back to front


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Wanted to post pics ever since the 2nd thread but always kept from doing it cause of all the flaming and everything that goes with it. Well looks like I decided to try my flamesuit if ppl don't agree with my findings


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

and now to those who know what Canadian Tire store is in Canada, I present you the Quebec city jewel:

The "Canadian Tire Edition" 300


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Helmet on upside down / back to front


That's woman so she's excused.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


>


Small world, that was taken in the parking lot of my old apartment where that POS broke down. Him and his friend covered car after car with tacky Pep Boys garbage over the years. I wish I could find a picture of the zebra-striped Aerostar. They must have given up that hobby or moved. 

Some old ones.




























"He who tops it off drops it off."









Dog vs. Windstar.









http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o182/SeansParts/001ws2.jpg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> "He who tops it off drops it off."


i want to drive that for some reason :what::screwy:




jettagli1991 said:


> Dog vs. Windstar.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DSG-TDI said:


>


Poland never disappoints.:facepalm:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess it COULD be a functional FM receiver... but prolly not


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> Blue Audi Coupe


Why? Why would you do that to *that* car?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Off the internet:









My spottings:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

small car meet yesterday, geo with a corolla front end swap, what you cant see is the front mount intercooler thats hooked up directly to the air intake :laugh:


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Inspector Detector said:


> Because nobody has been doing it wrong, any longer than 104 years, going on 105 :laugh:


I think your ancestors have them beat. 

Also:


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Needs more scoops/vents. I see plenty of perfect locations for more.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Wheel whores hawking reps seems DIW to me...


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

This dudes definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

L. Fopps said:


> This dudes definitely doing it wrong.


Blame V-tec :laugh: ANyway that car looks really clean:laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

In before Art-cars and Bosozoku...wait.... DAMMIT!


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

milbournosphere said:


> Here's one to keep things going...


fierobird?

more info?


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Cousin Eddie said:


>


When I was MkIII shopping over here, I had my heart set on a Europe edition.  I talked about it for years. :screwy: Europe or bust. :beer: Until I found out that the Europes had the crappy seats. :facepalm: Even worse, the Bon Jovi edition had the really nice seats.  I hate Bon Jovi. :banghead: I got a GT TDI Special instead. :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

fastinradford said:


> fierobird?
> 
> more info?


The DIR version:









DIW submission:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Oh my, I'll bet that even Chris V thinks this sucks.


Hahaha! the concept may have been good, but the execution is turrible. Even I contributed to the DIW thread, when the workmanship of a project is just crap. :laugh:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Is that a spigot on the side?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

CB antenna mount, missing the antenna.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

a kid on facebook posted this...notice anything wrong? :laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, that shirt makes him look flat.... and pixelated. There is no way that is a photoshop....


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> a kid on facebook posted this...notice anything wrong? :laugh:


Flying saucers?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> a kid on facebook posted this...notice anything wrong? :laugh:


little people are normal too now don't be mean 

:laugh:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Flying saucers?


Very close :laugh:


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> a kid on facebook posted this...notice anything wrong? :laugh:


V8 wheels on a V10? Or a rebadged V8.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> The DIR version:


1 exhaust tip per cylinder on some Japanese ricebox is DIR? 


News to me...


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

Project_2501 said:


> 1 exhaust tip per cylinder on some Japanese ricebox is DIR?
> 
> 
> News to me...


seriously hope your joking....
Its a V8 (note velocity stacks)
Its a pontiac (American)
You must be new to automobiles:wave:
Also the body mods are functional i.e. rear ducts and camaro hatch ect. function>form does not = rice.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> 1 exhaust tip per cylinder on some Japanese ricebox is DIR?
> 
> 
> News to me...


:facepalm: So much DIW with your comment. :thumbdown:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Dude why were you at Dress Barn?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

hipster. said:


> Dude why were you at Dress Barn?


getting something nice for your mother, perhaps? Kind of obvious from the picture that I wasn't parked....


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> 1 exhaust tip per cylinder on some Japanese ricebox is DIR?
> 
> 
> News to me...


This reminds me of the domestic guys who describe DSM's as Jap crap :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

never2low said:


> seriously hope your joking....
> Its a V8 (note velocity stacks)
> Its a pontiac (American)
> You must be new to automobiles:wave:
> Also the body mods are functional i.e. rear ducts and camaro hatch ect. function>form does not = rice.


Oi. 

Confused a Fiero for an MR2...
Didn't look through the rear glass...

Open mouth, insert foot. :facepalm: (appropriate thread for the comment though! :laugh


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> a kid on facebook posted this...notice anything wrong? :laugh:


Nah, looks legit.


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

Project_2501 said:


> 1 exhaust tip per cylinder on some Japanese ricebox is DIR?
> 
> 
> News to me...


It's ok I didn't see the engine at first either


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

In....


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

PMLyf said:


> It's ok I didn't see the engine at first either


 :laugh: Doesn't help that it's not Japanese at all though


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Fiero based Zimmer Quicksilver. I'd rock it but it is DIW


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

Project_2501 said:


> Oi.
> 
> Confused a Fiero for an MR2...
> Didn't look through the rear glass...
> ...


 No worries:thumbup:


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

as good as new


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

Seen this morning at Utah's annual auto show:


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

At least someone has a sense of humor.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> subscribed


 dafuq?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> dafuq?


 racecar


----------



## alohasb7 (May 31, 2008)

Spotted this Racecar today


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

alohasb7 said:


> Spotted this Racecar today


 
pretty sure this one is a autox car.. normally a lot lower with some crazyoffset slicks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cameron1152 said:


> pretty sure this one is a autox car.. normally a lot lower with some crazyoffset slicks.


 Those 50 lb 4" spacers really help it handle..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I think using the term "invested" when talking about the cost of mods is Doing It Terribly Wrong (and Stupid). 

Two examples. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...ars_Trucks&hash=item43b7c9cd7b#ht_9958wt_1165 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...Cars_Trucks&hash=item41701c4e44#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 Brilliant!


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

British drivers and snow. :laugh:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

NoXenons said:


> V8 wheels on a V10? Or a rebadged V8.


 Not sure if youre joking, but he did a crap job of p-shopping himself in then added a filter so it's more convincing. Notice how he is about the same height as the windshield...which is less than 50". This guy is short, not that short though :laugh: 












He did his own turbo kit which looked like a hack job...wouldve taken a pic but the owner was right next to me telling me about it


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw it on the freeway yesterday.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

never2low said:


> No worries:thumbup:


 this made my day! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

never2low said:


> No worries:thumbup:


 Invisible gear FTFW.:vampire:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

never2low said:


> No worries:thumbup:


 Is he riding a mini bike?.... Dual Fart Cannons.....:laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


 In the old broad's defense. Didn't pumps "back in the day" have a water spigot as well?


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Stanceworks idiot: said:


> I'm thinking either the same color as the one below, or more of the *rusted look*. Also, I want to find some bolt-on fender flares, and *space the wheels out an inch or so on each side*. I would prefer *bronze wheels, or some crazy neon color*. I don't really want to stretch the tires, however. Not more than the one pictured. *I'd finish off the car with some misc. decals and such*.
> 
> I want to do this because I am obsessed with American muscle, but I also like cars with a stance. What do you think? Would this work or would it look like crap?


 Found this while searching for C4 Corvette pics. WTF?!!! Seriously, is this what car "modding" has come to? :banghead: 

Original thread: 
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27791


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

tip said:


> Seriously, is this what car "modding" has come to? :banghead:


 It is if you're in the 18-22 year old age bracket.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ok, yeah, I get the mobile autobody repair places, you don't want to lose usage of your car for a few days, and, if you drive an old car, why not have some one show up, throw some bondo on it, and be done with it? But this?? 










A 2012 Camaro? Walked by as he was priming the mud job on the fender and holy $H!T was it horrible!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> ok, yeah, I get the mobile autobody repair places, you don't want to lose usage of your car for a few days, and, if you drive an old car, why not have some one show up, throw some bondo on it, and be done with it? But this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't see s!it. Fail on your side.:thumbdown:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I can't see s!it. Fail on your side.:thumbdown:


 Oh sure, let me rush over there and take a picture of the guy doing a crappy repair job on someone's almost brand new car when he's got a can of spray primer in his hand just so I can appease some random dude on the internet!


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> Oh sure, let me rush over there and take a picture of the guy doing a crappy repair job on someone's almost brand new car when he's got a can of spray primer in his hand just so I can appease some random dude on the internet!


 Balls, have some.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

hipster. said:


> Balls, have some.


 says the guy over the safety of the internet.....


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> says the guy over the safety of the internet.....


 I posted plenty of DIW photos in the Last DIW thread of cars with owners in eyesight. And I did it mostly in Bushwick and sometimes BedStuy.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

rj_shiver said:


>


 I don't even know where to begin


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

jrmcm said:


> I don't even know where to begin


 It's probably a sugar mama milf so begin by asking for her number.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> It's probably a sugar mama milf so begin by asking for her number.


 That sh!t makes a woman with 7 cats who has worn the same pajamas for 12 days straight seem emotionally stable by comparison.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

jrmcm said:


> That sh!t makes a woman with 7 cats who has worn the same pajamas for 12 days straight seem emotionally stable by comparison.


 What, hot gold-digger wives aren't worth pursuing because they like Twilight? 

(FWIW I think Twilight is dumb, too, but if it gets a woman in my bed then I'm not complaining.)


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I kinda like that black Mustang in that group....kinda.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> because they like Twilight?


 Dude, are you looking at that picture?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Fabulous!


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I like it ...... I'd roll it.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

jrmcm said:


> Dude, are you looking at that picture?


 I'm looking with my eyes but thinking with my dick :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Where was that found anyway? CarDomain? Maybe we can get a glimpse of the womun?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> Oh sure, let me rush over there and take a picture of the guy doing a crappy repair job on someone's almost brand new car when he's got a can of spray primer in his hand just so I can appease some random dude on the internet!


 How about you take a calm down pill, drink some water and relax?


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Problem?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> I like it ...... I'd roll it.


 ...off a cliff? Me too.


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 I see a few of those after every storm


There is no Tapatalk, only Zuul


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

You tell me... for a kit it's clean, but c'mon, fake ferraris are just DIW. 
Also, the plate? Why not A55 RGY? 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Those 50 lb 4" spacers really help it handle..


 Diamond Racing steelies are 0ET... stock Mk1s use something like 45ET. Maybe there are spacers, but on those old narrow body cars designed for super high offset wheels, that could be normal. 

Not defending the car, just saying  a 0ET whel on a car designed for 30+ means the wheel bearings are loaded all wrong.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Preppy said:


> You tell me... for a kit it's clean, but c'mon, fake ferraris are just DIW.
> Also, the plate? Why not A55 RGY?


 As a vortex user: yes 

As a Pennock's Fiero Forum user: no


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

C4 A6 said:


>


 lol better use those heated seats


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mk3 harlequin leMons car. I'm unsure.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Stripped only one seat for a driver, but those wheels look kind of ricey. It probably has 1.8 never lose swap.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

I dont think the colors are right to be a real har. I dont believe the light blue on the sideskirt and rear is a factory color.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Preppy said:


> You tell me... for a kit it's clean, but c'mon, fake ferraris are just DIW.
> Also, the plate? Why not A55 RGY?
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah its a fake ferrari but i still think this guys doing it right


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

Cameron1152 said:


> I dont think the colors are right to be a real har. I dont believe the light blue on the sideskirt and rear is a factory color.


 Its pistachio and a factory color. Not sure if the car pictured is a true harli though. 


http://www.google.com/search?q=mk3+...1IHoBA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1249&bih=546 
Edit: front lip says its a fake.:thumbup:


----------



## AlexMBM (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

never2low said:


> Its pistachio and a factory color. Not sure if the car pictured is a true harli though.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=mk3+...1IHoBA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1249&bih=546
> Edit: front lip says its a fake.:thumbup:


 yeah, just looked it up. Their team name is "harlequin" but the golf is a '94 golf. 
http://www.24hoursoflemons.com/sears2011.aspx 

DIW submission:


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


>


 that mazda3 is so nice. thanks :beer:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> mk3 harlequin leMons car. I'm unsure.


 LeMons is instant DIR!


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Diamond Racing steelies are 0ET... stock Mk1s use something like 45ET. Maybe there are spacers, but on those old narrow body cars designed for super high offset wheels, that could be normal.
> 
> Not defending the car, just saying  a 0ET whel on a car designed for 30+ means the wheel bearings are loaded all wrong.


 Maybe those DR wheels are zero offset, but they can be ordered to suit. I ran 13x9 DR's on my mk2, crazy grip with the Hoosiers. 

They make a great wheel!


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

never2low said:


> Its pistachio and a factory color. Not sure if the car pictured is a true harli though.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=mk3+...1IHoBA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1249&bih=546
> Edit: front lip says its a fake.:thumbup:


 
I dont think thats pistachio. too blue.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## atikaquraishi (Jan 25, 2013)

MikkiJayne said:


> In lieu of the original thread, this deserves to go here instead


 hell of a tattoo you got.. i hope its real, not the fake one..


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

never2low said:


> No worries:thumbup:


 it's, uhm...an air splitter to reduce drag?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Snowdog said:


> it's, uhm...an air splitter to reduce drag?


 Stop quoting the same pictures.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Stop quoting the same pictures.


 Is this your first time in a DIW thread? Just wait until the ratted out clap-trap of an audi makes it's first hundred appearances.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

firstorbit84 said:


>


 No. thats doin' it right! :laugh:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

hipster. said:


> Is this your first time in a DIW thread? Just wait until the ratted out clap-trap of an audi makes it's first hundred appearances.


 You mean this one, from page 3, of this thread? 



McBanagon said:


> I can't believe we're three pages deep and no one has posted this yet.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

firstorbit84 said:


> Domino's Merc


 Nothing special I've seen brand new Infiniti G37 S also with Domino's sign on top driving around.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Nothing special I've seen brand new Infiniti G37 S also with Domino's sign on top driving around.


 Look again, it's a dealer loaner. That's why I said "doin' it right".


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 Is this car Nintendo sponsored?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> Look again, it's a dealer loaner. That's why I said "doin' it right".


 For some reason I didn't notice that on my phone.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

jrmcm said:


> You mean this one, from page 3, of this thread?


 That's the one :thumbup: 98 reposts to go. :beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


 Are you talking about that Audi?:vampire: 


hipster. said:


> Is this your first time in a DIW thread?* Just wait until the ratted out clap-trap of an audi makes it's first hundred appearances.*


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

97...


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


>


 Unfortunatly I see this thing alot as hes a local. The camber is retarded useless. With better offsets and less camber it could be a really nice car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ImSpecialerThanU said:


> Unfortunatly I see this thing alot as hes a local. The camber is retarded useless. With better offsets and less camber it could be a really nice car.


 ... and new suspension bushings and bearings.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

But that isn't necessarily doing it wrong. I bet many people think that's perfect. 


This thread should be stuff thats obviously wrong. Aside from the camber I see nothing wrong...opcorn:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

silvermannn said:


> But that isn't necessarily doing it wrong. I bet many people think that's perfect.
> 
> 
> This thread should be stuff thats obviously wrong. Aside from the camber I see nothing wrong...opcorn:


 Bbbbbbbbb but what's the point to have Speed3 with that amount of camber?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Knew someone was going to post something like that. 

There are some instances where "stance" can look good. A well-fitted wheel, that takes up most of the wheel well, while not being overly cambered, looks good, even if it can't be driven well (not something I'd do, but I can accept it, as a "look" mod and not a performance one, and shut up, we ALL do things to make our cars purely "look" better). That Mazda just looks broken. Therefore, wrong.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

diw?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> diw?


 Yes.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> diw?


 No because the camber is stock. :sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> diw?


 :sly:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> This thread should be stuff thats obviously wrong. Aside from the camber I see nothing wrong...opcorn:


 How about tires that don't even seat on the lip?


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> How about tires that don't even seat on the lip?


 Not your personal taste, not diw.....................


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Sick JDM Mercury... 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/3569624435.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :sly:


 IDK- the two tone job is cleanly done and it has matching steelies. 
I know TCL loves steelies. :laugh: 

But yeah- I wouldn't have snapped a pic and posted it if I didn't think diw.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Bbbbbbbbb but what's the point to have Speed3 with that amount of camber?


 There isn't in your opinion. I just don't see that being as DIW as the other cars posted here.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silvermannn said:


> There isn't in your opinion. I just don't see that being as DIW as the other cars posted here.


 You are right. 

It is one thing to do silly mods out of ignorance, but to knowingly cripple your performance car because it is a current style trend puts you on an entirely diffident level of Doing it Wrong. 
Doing it Hipster?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Bbbbbbbbb but what's the point to have Speed3 with that amount of camber?


 If you knew anything about cars then you'd know its not a speed3 its just a Mazda3 hatch


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> You are right.
> 
> It is one thing to do silly mods out of ignorance, but to knowingly cripple your performance car because it is a current style trend puts you on an entirely diffident level of Doing it Wrong.
> Doing it Hipster?


 Again that's a base Mazda 3 not a performance car at all.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *If you knew anything about cars* then you'd know its not a speed3 its just a Mazda3 hatch


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty sure this is that same Mazda according to Mazda forum that has those pics along with this video


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Again that's a base Mazda 3 not a performance car at all.


 Oh, then the owner probably did it out of ignorance.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 Was just kidding man. :beer: He did a ms3 bumper swap so I'm not surprised it is thought to be something its not


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Oh, then the owner probably did it out of ignorance.


 For sure watch the video. He tells the cop his rear tires last 2 months at best. Little does he know if he would get an alignment to fix the toe theyd last all summer. Also he rips the lip off at the end of the video that's DIW


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

Less arguing about wether you think "stance" is diw/dir. Or post a picture with your statement! 
MOAR PICTARS!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Mazda_3.jpg
> 
> diw?


 Hard to tell. The way those things rust, it's probably just a "creative" DIY respray after fixing it. I've seen worse.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Hard to tell. The way those things rust, it's probably just a "creative" DIY respray after fixing it. I've seen worse.


 I live in the sane south. 
Cars don't rust here until the paint falls off.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

never2low said:


> Not your personal taste, not diw.....................


 Then this is the hottest thing you've ever seen, yea?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> Then this is the hottest thing you've ever seen, yea?


 Sweet


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> Then this is the hottest thing you've ever seen, yea?


 I might do the same with my car.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Replica's and stock suspension.


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Then this is the hottest thing you've ever seen, yea?


 Thats one *extremely* overboard car, and you were implying stretch was diw and used that as an example. DIW... but for the record I very much dislike that celica.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Replica's and stock suspension.


 And? It's wrong to leave a suspension stock why? Not every Golf needs to be on air, yo.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

I do not get the point of creating a turbo kit for this car.  For the amount of money this kit cost you could by a Genesis Coupe 2.0T that would out perform it.


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> diw?


 That's pretty common around here. 
People usually do something similar when they get bodywork done to fix rust around the fenders and rocker. Instead of blending everything with the original color, they get ''creative'' and hilarity ensues. 
I should start taking picture. I see the worst 2-tone paint jobs on a daily basis.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

50fridge said:


> I do not get the point of creating a turbo kit for this car. For the amount of money this kit cost you could by a Genesis Coupe 2.0T that would out perform it.


 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5770274-My-Turbo-KIA-Forte 

For the same $ you can get brand new Speed 3 with better handling and performance from factory.


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5770274-My-Turbo-KIA-Forte
> 
> For the same $ you can get brand new Speed 3 with better handling and performance from factory.


 That would be a nice alternative too. I was reading some of the comments for the video and I saw this one. 
"Can I put﻿ a turbo on my Kia Sofia on stock block with out hurting the engine I want it more for the sound." 







Who would ever want to spend money on modding this car?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

50fridge said:


> That would be a nice alternative too. I was reading some of the comments for the video and I saw this one.
> "Can I put﻿ a turbo on my Kia Sofia on stock block with out hurting the engine I want it more for the sound."
> --- Who would ever want to spend money on modding this car?


 Joke all you want. 
But there is a heavily modified one that kills at the area auto cross events.


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Joke all you want.
> But there is a heavily modified one that kills at the area auto cross events.


 What did this person do to the car to make it perform well? Has he posted any videos of it on Youtube?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

50fridge said:


> What did this person do to the car to make it perform well? Has he posted any videos of it on Youtube?


  

I just know he has fun at auto cross events. 
So now if it isn't on Youtube, it didn't happen? 
As your comments show- nothing but hate would come from that.


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> I just know he has fun at auto cross events.
> So now if it isn't on Youtube, it didn't happen?
> As your comments show- nothing but hate would come from that.


 I just have not heard many positive things about the Kia Sephia compared to other compact cars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

50fridge said:


> I just have not heard many positive things about the Kia Sephia compared to other compact cars.


 Having fun with a modified one at the auto cross does not mean it is a good daily driver.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

never2low said:


> Thats one *extremely* overboard car, and you were implying stretch was diw and used that as an example. DIW... but for the record I very much dislike that celica.


 If you look at the Mazda, his tires don't appear to be stretched at all. Look at examples of extreme stretch we've all seen: those examples always have the tire form a bead with the lip. I don't think that's what Mazda guy was going for at all.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


 _"Not your personal taste, not diw"_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that has nothing to do with taste


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> If you look at the Mazda, his tires don't appear to be stretched at all. Look at examples of extreme stretch we've all seen: those examples always have the tire form a bead with the lip. I don't think that's what Mazda guy was going for at all.


 I dont think you understand the anatomy of a tire. The beads seat just fine. 

http://sullivantirecom.siteprotect.net/trainingcenter/anatomyofatire.aspx 



Theres nothing wrong with that mazda. Hes going for attention and hes getting it. Personal views on what is or isnt cool does not make diw. Its not really that hard to grasp. 

And now an _actual_ diw....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

never2low said:


> Theres nothing wrong with that mazda. Hes going for attention and hes getting it. Personal views on what is or isnt cool does not make diw. Its not really that hard to grasp.


 No suspension travel plus running just the inside edge of the tire = doing it dangerous for stupid style. 
And that is doing it wrong.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

hipster. said:


> Is this your first time in a DIW thread? Just wait until the ratted out clap-trap of an audi makes it's first hundred appearances.


 i remember reading the old one cover to cover, that thing came up every 5 pages at least


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


 That is hilarious


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jrmcm said:


>


 wtf is wrong with your phone? couldnt figure out how to download the pic, and took a screenshot lol?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


 were you making a windex martini?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I might do the same with my car.


 better do this :laugh:


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> No suspension travel plus running just the inside edge of the tire = doing it dangerous for stupid style.
> And that is doing it wrong.


 Well then lets just make it a "stance" thread then. Since every car lowered with camber and stretch is diw. That look isnt going away for along time. Stop beating a dead horse and post some pictures:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Greensteeldragon said:


> were you making a windex martini?


 Yeah, it keeps me from running around naked.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

So this the other day going to get lunch


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

never2low said:


> Well then lets just make it a "stance" thread then. *Since every car lowered with camber and stretch is diw*. That look isnt going away for along time. Stop beating a dead horse and post some pictures:thumbup:


 Truer words have never been spoken from a stance blowhard.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken from a stance blowhard.


 Not really, good try though. Maybe next time:thumbup: 
This ones for you:beer:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

DIW because driving brotiforms through mud?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Jesus Christ don't you people ever shut up??? This is why we're not allowed this thread anymore. Maybe we don't need this one either. 

It's quite simple, don't be a bitch and shut the **** up! 

Any more of this crap and I'm reporting posts and this thread will be locked again.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fine.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

50fridge said:


> What did this person do to the car to make it perform well? Has he posted any videos of it on Youtube?


If you search "kia sephia autocross" on YouTube you can easily find about a half dozen videos of the guy


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I couldn't find the donk thread but it fits just as well right here


Really??? by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:heart:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I have the most unbearable urge to throw a Molotov cocktail at that car


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:sly:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Balderdash said:


>


well at least the weight distribution doesn't seem to have kept him from driving in a straight line.

...so far


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greensteeldragon said:


> were you making a windex martini?


hahahhha
best post I've seen today


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

SgtArky said:


> wtf is wrong with your phone? couldnt figure out how to download the pic, and took a screenshot lol?


Not my phone, not my pic. I grabbed it off imgur. Talk your sh1t elsewhere


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

old stuff from the old thread


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

Re-drill looks like it will hold for all of 5 minutes.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

jrmcm said:


> Not my phone, not my pic. I grabbed it off imgur. Talk your sh1t elsewhere


No one's "talking ****". You need to calm down. The bickering stops.

That plate actually seems like a "good" idea... better than just the redrill, anyway


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

yeah um nope


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

saw this at a local gas station the other day and had to snap a pic.
unfortunately the place was closed. i was curious to know if it actually moves?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

scoTT la rock said:


> saw this at a local gas station the other day and had to snap a pic.
> unfortunately the place was closed. i was curious to know if it actually moves?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CdJwijT.jpg


 It's about time to get a digital camera so you don't have to scan photos.

A for effort though... :thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> It's about time to get a digital camera so you don't have to scan photos.
> 
> A for effort though... :thumbup:


uh, it's not a scan. iphone apps, brah


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

scoTT la rock said:


> uh, it's not a scan. iphone apps, brah


 I know they existed, I just didn't think anyone still used them.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> uh, it's not a scan. iphone apps, brah


Your iPhone must be some kind of prototype from 1990's.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^

Wheels are a little to small but I'd drive it and love knowing TCL hated it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

>


save for the shocker sticker, I think this one looks good.

what is the issue I am missing?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> save for the shocker sticker, I think this one looks good.
> 
> what is the issue I am missing?


2 tone paint job, black painted tails:sly: Want me to go on?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> 2 tone paint job, black painted tails:sly: Want me to go on?


doing it not your style.

we need serious diw posts to keep this thread from getting locked due to style arguments.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


LOL, i think i saw this guy on campus yesterday


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> I'd drive it and love knowing TCL hated it


And that's DIW in and of itself. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Seventeen photos


While I may not agree with all of those being DIW, I appreciate you posting clear, unaltered photos.:thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


appropriate license plate is appropriate


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

NoXenons said:


> Is that so? Because he always talks like someone sh*t in his cornflakes.





Air and water do mix said:


> To you? Sure.


:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> appropriate license plate is appropriate


:laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And that's DIW in and of itself. :facepalm:


You changed my mind! I do respect the internets opinion and wouldn't drive it because TCL doesn't like it :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

MKVI GüRL?

:what:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> You changed my mind! I do respect the internets opinion and wouldn't drive it because TCL doesn't like it :laugh:


Someday you'll grow out of doing things to spite strangers. Until then, enjoy things other hate, I guess. :sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

^^ Does this mean you've finally come to your damn senses?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Blo Me Edition? :screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> ^^ Does this mean you've finally come to your damn senses?


sort of


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Preppy said:


> MKVI GüRL?
> 
> :what:


Her car is also for sale in mk6 section. Looks like mommy and daddy don't want to pay for her car anymore.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Blo Me Edition? :screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

scoTT la rock said:


> saw this at a local gas station the other day and had to snap a pic.
> unfortunately the place was closed. i was curious to know if it actually moves?


 IDK, that might be the perfect vehicle. Drive one end if you are feeling "sporty" and the other if you are feeling "Grandpa-ee" :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

got a good one!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


I wouldn't mind driving that car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I wouldn't mind driving that car.


It could be done right, but it's probably safe to say that a 3/4 scale Fiero kit with "Ferrari's nightmare" on the back window isn't "doing it right". :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

:what::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> :what::facepalm:


You should post that picture in Mk4 section.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Heh


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://theaviationist.com/2013/02/02/iran-new-stealth-fighter/#.UQ532ehtcXw

Realize this is not car-content, but it's a major DIW. I've seen better fit and finish in this thread.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

>


Geo Metro Hot rod? Bizarre.



>


I bet that was done in jest. :beer:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


DIR!


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Strolling around my local pick n pull to come across this beauty.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Taking an old beater and making it into a pickup in doing it right in my book. 

There is always a demand for cheap economical pickups that can't pull a boat.
Somebody really needs to test the US market with a trucklette again.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody really needs to test the US market with a trucklette again.


Like a Chevy version of the Ute?










Perhaps a play on this as an el camino?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

This car is from my town. I see it driving around sometimes, pretty cool actually.


----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

There will come a time when there will be only one stock Fiero left in the world. He will have resisted every temptation to convert it into something else. It will be known as the rarest car in the world and will be auctioned off for over a million dollars.

/oracle


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

donotcometoflorida said:


> There will come a time when there will be only one stock Fiero left in the world. He will have resisted every temptation to convert it into something else. It will be known as the rarest car in the world and will be auctioned off for over a million dollars.
> 
> /oracle


 Just like the Civicus Stockrimicus - another rare specimen we'll have conversations about in the future.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

A couple from my recent travels. 


Cars on the street by geofftii2002, on Flickr


Cars on the street by geofftii2002, on Flickr

Wagon Queeeen!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^ i dont see a problem ? is he parked over the line? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

romanl said:


> ^^^ i dont see a problem ? is he parked over the line? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


well vinyl sticker woodgrain looks like poo


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> Like a Chevy version of the Ute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love an Australian Falcon Ute with the straight 6 and manual!

But I was thinking more like this:










Affordable and economical... and to meet those it would need to be front wheel drive compact based, like the Rampage or VW Rabbit truck (Caddy?) or that Chevy Tornado thing or Escort Ute thing they sell in mexico.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> well vinyl sticker woodgrain looks like poo


I see you're new here. Welcome to insanity.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Remind me not to eat breakfast while viewing DIW.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Interesting.... My guess is that he got board with his interior and thought that wood spruce it up a bit.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm liking this thread :thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Interesting.... My guess is that he got board with his interior and thought that wood spruce it up a bit.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


In car fellatio machine?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Are those chopped nuts?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Are those chopped nuts?
> ]


Haha he forgot to mention the cars completely edible


----------



## [Nord] (Feb 5, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Are those chopped nuts?


These are 24 carat nut chips :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

i am so confused


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

evosky said:


> i am so confused


FD RX7 with Smellica head lights?


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Preppy said:


> FD RX7 with Smellica head lights?


I was thinking 3000GT


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> I was thinking 3000GT


It is.


----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)

looks more like 350z headlights


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

>


Too lame for a nice dame?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Omnilith said:


> Too lame for a nice dame?


Too poor for a classy whore?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Too poor for a classy whore?


Too sad for a nice lad?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Preppy said:


> FD RX7 with Smellica head lights?


I was thinking the same, but it kind of looks like a Mitsu 3000 GT. It might even have a LS swap under the hood :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> I was thinking the same, but it kind of looks like a Mitsu 3000 GT. It might even have a LS swap under the hood :laugh:


Ya, i think others have posted that it's a 3000GT with 350 lights.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thread delivers :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Dear jesus, thank you for ******** with money.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


must disagree with this one. look up Local Motors Rally Fighter.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

evosky said:


> must disagree with this one. look up Local Motors Rally Fighter.


Seconded. Hand built rally car. 10 to 1 says it'll probably beat your rally car. DIR


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

evosky said:


> must disagree with this one. look up Local Motors Rally Fighter.


This. You get to go to the factory and build your own Jay Leno had this on his show.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw today, the guy pulled right in front of me... Perfect time to snap a shot


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Heh


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

That Suzuki looks like it has Twizzlers on the grille.


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

miatafreak said:


> That Suzuki looks like it has Twizzlers on the grille.


STOP IT! You're making me hungry.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


>





Preppy said:


> Are those chopped nuts?





NmyGLi_06 said:


> Saw today, the guy pulled right in front of me... Perfect time to snap a shot





miatafreak said:


> That Suzuki looks like it has Twizzlers on the grille.





Bigtree said:


> STOP IT! You're making me hungry.


This must be torture.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigtree said:


> STOP IT! You're making me hungry.


Wrecked weiner help?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

evosky said:


> must disagree with this one. look up Local Motors Rally Fighter.


This just in - Doing it right.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=565097156853650


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Driving it wrong?








http://www.ocregister.com/news/driver-494772-mustang-west.html


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


¿que?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> ¿que?


moi aussi, quoi?


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

DIW because from Florida?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


one swell foop said:


> DIW because from Florida?


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

helement2003 said:


> :facepalm:


*Facepalm* Indeed my friend

Took me a second, but when I noticed I was like :vampire:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> ¿que?


Are you blind? Autozone Tail lights


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are you blind? Autozone Tail lights


I don't see it. They look almost the same as stock, with an extra dot and clear sides instead of red. Not bad, actually.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> I don't see it. They look almost the same as stock, with an extra dot and clear sides instead of red. Not bad, actually.


:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::bs:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>


there is so much right about this i want it :vampire:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

evosky said:


> there is so much right about this i want it :vampire:


I wouldn't mind having a X-90 either, but not like that


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

lots of gems on people of walmart 























































'murica :facepalm:


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Goheels555 said:


> *Facepalm* Indeed my friend
> 
> Took me a second, but when I noticed I was like :vampire:


Yeah, it's a somewhat subtle one...but a subtle, terrible one at that. :banghead::laugh:


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

Identity Crisis Mustang:



















-- DavidV


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

E30Cab said:


> Identity Crisis Mustang:


Finally. A mustang driver who hates mustangs as much as I do.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

evosky said:


>


Holy hell, how have I not seen this car? That picture appears to have been taken at the drivers' licensing office I use. I always loved the home-made "tuner" cars with stupid theme sayings on the windshield decals. Ahh, 1999.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

hardcoresuperstar said:


>


That makes me furious, then I saw it's a V6. And now I'm less furious, by quite a bit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


They must not of liked Jeremy very much.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


I have to say this is pretty DIR to me. :thumbup:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I have to say this is pretty DIR to me. :thumbup:


x2

Mad Max style is def DIR


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> They must not of liked Jeremy very much.


The poor guy must be like GUYS WTF!??!?!!!! If that were to happen to me, that would be an excuse to come back a zombie just to remove my name from that piece of art.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

They put his name on a fiero. Obviously they hated him to shame him so after death. It would have been worse if it was stock and normal people could tell it was a fiero.


----------



## roccc (Feb 6, 2013)

photo storage


picture sharing


upload photos


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

roccc said:


> photo storage
> 
> picture sharing
> 
> upload photos


 Dude, you really suck at this.

edit - the host site was filtered at work earlier. All I saw was someone's first one post and three links.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

roccc said:


> photo storage
> 
> 
> picture sharing
> ...





McBanagon said:


> Dude, you really suck at this.


pfffft! :laugh:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

a few choice things i found during my long stint as a valet.










this guy drove from Manhattan to eastern long island (about 50 miles) like this. 



















had to drive this car full of puke.










I probably have 100 more on my home computer that I never uploaded anywhere. Ill post them up.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The worst car i drove as a valet had to be a late 90s Elantra. it had one functional speaker, barely nay brakes, and the clutch was higher than Whitney at a Bobby Brown concert. It was so badly adjusted that it would rev up if you accelerated too hard, with your foot off of the clutch. I even popped the hood to see if there was some sort of cable I could adjust for the guy. It was fluid unfortunately, but the parts looked new so I assume he had just had it done. 

The guy was from NH, and I saw the same car a few weeks later, in the exact same condition :screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

One of my spottings. Looks almost exactly like mine except for the DIW part. Gonna leave a note


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

tuddy said:


> had to drive this car full of puke.












If you hadn't told the location I would have guessed Las Vegas. How much of a bender does one have to be on to do some of those things?:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm on the fence.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> I'm on the fence.


I'm not, they took a car that's DIW from the factory, aftermarket convertible conversion, nice colour, perfect wheels, and kept it pretty clean looking. DIW turned DIR.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^This car should have a entire tool box on display not just a wrench lol.
I've seen way too many Mercedes-Benz way over due for service, its a shame. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

tuddy said:


> a few choice things i found during my long stint as a valet.
> 
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> ...


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

I see this car at work every so often.
A dude drives it.










I'll snap a better shot next time it's here.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

I was just thinking about how ****ty those rims looked when they were on all sorts of ghetto cars back in the early 2000's! It was last night do, no idea where the thought came from either! Maybe I had a premonition of your post.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Southern Jetta said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::beer:


great did I become a meme


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

VILESTENCH said:


> I see this car at work every so often.
> A dude drives it.
> 
> 
> ...


please dont Ive seen enough


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

MKVmyfast said:


> ^^^This car should have a entire tool box on display not just a wrench lol.
> I've seen way too many Mercedes-Benz way over due for service, its a shame.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


not that this is all cases but usually its when the service is done at a cheap indy place who dont reset the service intervals


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

junk87gti said:


>



This guy is always posted up at the dunkin donuts across from shop rite on Spencer st. Iv been meaning to take a pic of this car for years :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

junk87gti said:


>


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

junk87gti said:


>


Still unsure if this is indeed a Pontiac or not? More identification needed. :sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

junk87gti said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> This does not deserve to have Pontiac Racing on it :facepalm::(


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

3 DIW's parked within 5 spaces of each other at a Home Depot. Maybe they were all getting some color matched paint.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brickx3 said:


>


how does something like that even pass inspection? :screwy:

edit could be a photoshop...lets hope


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTIanz said:


> 3 DIW's parked within 5 spaces of each other at a Home Depot. Maybe they were all getting some color matched paint.


Bunch of ironic hipsters in your area I take it?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

GTIanz said:


>


checks plate- oregon- makes sense


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That frame on fram business is unreal. What was going on with that.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> I'm on the fence.





Biff Beltsander said:


> I'm not, they took a car that's DIW from the factory, aftermarket convertible conversion, nice colour, perfect wheels, and kept it pretty clean looking. DIW turned DIR.


 
Yeah, it's halfway to my photoshop of what I want to do to an MII. I'd have just done some rearranging of proportions for the wheelwells and made it closer to stock height:


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Bunch of ironic hipsters in your area I take it?


Don't know what the word hipster means I take it?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

Saw this one today, I was really confused by it...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Saw this in traffic today:








I think the driver saw me taking the pic. 

On the back there was a sticker that said, "I heart haters"


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

firstorbit84 said:


> Saw this in traffic today:
> 
> I think the driver saw me taking the pic.
> 
> On the back there was a sticker that said, "I heart haters"


Everything about this makes me lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

hipster. said:


> Don't know what the word hipster means I take it?


Oh I know the meaning. I'm a standup comedian and had a show in Downtown Cleveland a couple weeks ago. Many hipsters in the audience covering their mouths so they wouldn't laugh or be noticed for laughing. But before me was some hipster up on stage ironically wearing a skull cap, riding a unicycle with suspenders on telling school yard jokes and the hipsters were just dieing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jetty! said:


> Saw this one today, I was really confused by it...
> 
> Roadside_Assistance.jpg


 That's pretty funny.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

crappy picture is crappy.

Car was slammed with mad poke and camber yo.....


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

ADargetnI said:


> how does something like that even pass inspection? :screwy:
> 
> edit could be a photoshop...lets hope


Alot of states do not have safety/emission tests.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Had these in the old thread.....


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

GTIanz said:


> crappy picture is crappy.
> 
> Car was slammed with mad poke and camber yo.....


You got that wrong, homie. Looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

that looks like he's 100% DIR.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VILESTENCH said:


> that looks like he's 100% DIR.


No Fable = DiW


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

VILESTENCH said:


> that looks like he's 100% DIR.


3rd brakes out, thats the diw


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

protected by viper?


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Silicone hoses?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

50fridge said:


> Alot of states do not have safety/emission tests.


I'm from the middle of nowhere Missouri and stuff doesn't pass if there's a crack in the windshiled! my Acura failed for no power steering once. Crazy, I'm pretty sure it woulda been easier to weld new mounts for the body instead of that frame on frame thing going on.

Oh and that Miata is awesome!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> I'm from the middle of nowhere Missouri and stuff doesn't pass if there's a crack in the windshiled! my Acura failed for no power steering once. Crazy, I'm pretty sure it woulda been easier to weld new mounts for the body instead of that frame on frame thing going on.


I'm from Alabama and we don't give a damn about emissions! Hell, we didn't get around to legalizing inter-racial marriage until the year 2000.

Also, I'm sorry, but that hipster 'tard in the miata is DIR. You may like it, in which case, F' you too, hipster!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It has a name - Gulf Lotus X12, spotted in Dubai.


>


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Clip broken on the bumper of my 2009 Prius? Lets just use drywall screws, way better than just buying a new clip.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stumbled upon this via the Torino forum:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Stumbled upon this via the Torino forum:


I wana know whats under the hood


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Goheels555 said:


> I wana know whats under the hood


listing does not say and I posted all the pictures


----------



## DatEsGud (Aug 16, 2012)

VILESTENCH said:


> that looks like he's 100% DIR.


I agree with this gentleman.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Stumbled upon this via the Torino forum:


This is very cool. I agree the proportions are off, but good grief that body work is well done! I say DIR.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

jrmcm said:


>


No. Python. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pyt...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

jrmcm said:


>


He's looking for the AC


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> Clip broken on the bumper of my 2009 Prius? Lets just use drywall screws, way better than just buying a new clip.


You know what costs money? A new clip.

You know what I got laying around my house? Drywall screws.

You know what is just a Prius? My Prius.

DIR!


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

Goheels555 said:


> I wana know whats under the hood


The dashboard.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> You know what costs money? A new clip.
> 
> You know what I got laying around my house? Drywall screws.
> 
> ...


Haha can't argue that logic! :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


Looks like a guy should be leaning out the window, holding a gold ak47, shooting it up in the air, laughing hystarically. In other words, if your not a drug lord, you are definitly doing it wrong.


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

jrmcm said:


>


Ah college. Good times!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

jrmcm said:


>


OH LOOK a penny


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


Hmm.... kit car.. hand made one off?
What makes this DIW?
In black it might look really bad ass.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> What makes this DIW?.


everthing :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> everthing :laugh:


Oh crud.. I just realized what they started with,

A Citroen DCV?










Le Sigh.


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

What engine is this? It's not a VW, right?


TaaT said:


>


Someone I went to high school with just bought this. Although paint looks quality, IMO it's horrible.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

grantndub said:


> What engine is this? It's not a VW, right?


VW smallblock 16V - available in 1.4 and 1.6 litre guises :thumbup: Pretty sure thats a 1.6 in a mk4. Polos and Lupos got both versions.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

grantndub said:


> Someone I went to high school with just bought this. Although paint looks quality, IMO it's horrible.


My two co-workers would be all over that car. "Oh sh!t son look at those RIMZ DAYYYUMMM!!!!":facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> My two co-workers would be all over that car. "Oh sh!t son look at those RIMZ DAYYYUMMM!!!!":facepalm::facepalm:


Whenever I see a Magnum on rimz with two tone paint- I am reminded of that Unique Whips TV show....


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Whenever I see a Magnum on rimz with two tone paint- I am reminded of that Unique Whips TV show....


And I bet you it's a 2.7 too. All of the ghetto ones around me are. Guess they like all show no go. Or they can't afford a higher engine after all of the money on rims, sound systems and paint.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This was all they had at the junkyard...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> This was all they had at the junkyard...


Awesome :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> VW smallblock


:laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


would drive!


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

NASCAR limo - worst bodywork I have seen in years




























even has a fuel tank vent valve on trunk




























BLURRY PIC IS BLURRY - but the hood has hood pins


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

And - notice the splitters on the roof - it had fake roof flaps


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

Classiest wedding in five counties.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

rj_shiver said:


>


CTR s e e m s l e g i t


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> This was all they had at the junkyard...


be happy mon! You're just keeping current on VW's marketing.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

sbarrett4 said:


> be happy mon! You're just keeping current on VW's marketing.


Keeping it for sowo


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> CTR s e e m s l e g i t


and 4x4?! Fckn awesome!


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

Old pics, but this is an appropriate thread.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Not quite a car, at all. However very doing it wrong. I'm sitting in my office talking to some people I work with when we here a noise. At first I think the snow removal people hit the building and decide I can go take a look later. A few minutes later a co-worker realizes that the plow fell over and the operator is trapped inside. His snow removal co-worker comes in to use the phone and call for help.
After a few more minutes of the operator trying to get the front door open and crawl out, frantic phone calls to the snow removal office, and this guy sitting in the plow freezing... They realize the entire back of the plow is a well marked emergency exit. So, it ended well. Would not post if some guy froze. Now there's an overturned plow inches away from my office window.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Biff Beltsander said:


> After a few more minutes of the operator trying to get the front door open and crawl out, frantic phone calls to the snow removal office, and this guy sitting in the plow freezing... They realize the entire back of the plow is a well marked emergency exit.


So it's safe to say these two didn't have to make the age-old decision between snow-plowing or NASA, eh?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> So it's safe to say these two didn't have to make the age-old decision between snow-plowing or NASA, eh?


Possibly snow plowing or Quizno's night janitor.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Who wants to bet they tried to climb that mound with the bucket up and rolled it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

See this thing around town... decided to follow and get a picture.










MAGNUM CHROME!

Sounds like an urban superhero.
He shows up and pimps you out before a big date.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> See this thing around town... decided to follow and get a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Local "Shaft"?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> MAGNUM CHROME!
> 
> Sounds like an urban superhero.
> *He shows up and pimps you out before a big date*.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I LOL'ed.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


nice chevy pissing on ford decal on a ford


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

TaaT said:


> White self-hating mustang


This was already here all the way back on page 13


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

69CougarConvert said:


> This was already here all the way back on page 13


oh i see now :thumbup:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

TaaT said:


> oh i see now :thumbup:


No problem :thumbup: The other pic is pretty funny too


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Tire tread backwards? Hood gaps a bit off? No drivers side mirror? VW?

I can't make out what it says on the window


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

^ DIW Because grill is for big headlights not small. (Took me a few to see that one was kinda sneaky) Or wait is that a corrado grill???


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

meinradovr6 said:


> ^ DIW Because grill is for big headlights not small. (Took me a few to see that one was kinda sneaky) Or wait is that a corrado grill???


Ohh ok yeah now I see it :thumbup:


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

to wide to be for a corrado, looks like a big headlight grill


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mk2 Aero headlight 3 slat grille in a Westmoreland sealed beam headlight front end

what the front should look like


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

^Lol that wing looks like a racetrack :facepalm:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

meinradovr6 said:


> ^Lol that wing looks like a racetrack :facepalm:


 Don't worry, you won't be able to see it if he puts it in reverse.


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

16k.Redline said:


>


That's right. DO NOT.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

jackboots said:


> That's right. DO NOT.


Haha the rest of the sign is cut-off. It says "Do not do this to your corvette"


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

I think the designer of those wheels was on mushrooms.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

stevegolf said:


> I think the designer of those wheels was on *opium*.


Fixed for racial accuracy and insensitivity.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


That hood sucks. So does Bob Marley's music.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


With all those back up lights... The wing must be designed for stability is in reverse.


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

jackboots said:


> That's right. DO NOT.


 Is this the original dragon corvette ???


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> With all those back up lights... *The wing must be designed for stability is in reverse.*


:laugh:


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> With all those back up lights... The wing must be designed for stability is in reverse.


you sir...Nailed it!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Is this DIW or DIR?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

kwik!gti said:


> That hood sucks.


Gonna get another hood for daily use



> So does Bob Marley's music.


This I agree with.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Is this DIW or DIR?


I dunno, but I'm sure not gonna F with that guy.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> I dunno, but I'm sure not gonna F with that guy.


Because of his intimidating racing gloves and scary pink tie?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Is this DIW or DIR?


Getting out of your car on the on-ramp of a highway of sorts is definitely DIW. It was funny to watch though. Tough to say what anyone's capabilities are by looking at them, but it's been my experience that 97.2453% of guys that pull crap like that aren't nearly as capable as they think they are.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Tough to say what anyone's capabilities are by looking at them, but it's been my experience that 97.2453% of guys that pull crap like that aren't nearly as capable as they think they are.


x100 although I have been caught in those 2.7547% situations where I challenged a "tough" guy and then had to back it up.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

69CougarConvert said:


> Because of his intimidating racing gloves and scary pink tie?


He doesn't look like a tough guy, he looks like a serious guy. Serious guy standing calmly in traffic, waiting to see if you actually want to start some ****. You may think he's a puss, but I'm pretty sure that, from the way he moves and holds himself, that if you wanted to start some $hit, he'd finish it.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> He doesn't look like a tough guy, he looks like a serious guy. Serious guy standing calmly in traffic, waiting to see if you actually want to start some ****. You may think he's a puss, but I'm pretty sure that, from the way he moves and holds himself, that if you wanted to start some $hit, he'd finish it.


Good point :thumbup:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> x100 although I have been caught in those 2.7547% situations where I challenged a "tough" guy and then had to back it up.


Good times. :thumbup:


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

i love how he goes all zoolander with the blue steel look...lol


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Car related DIW. :laugh:


Ha! by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Gotta love misspelled tattoos. That's embarrassment that lasts! :laugh:


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

you have to love tattoo's inspired by rap music videos


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Car related DIW. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Ha! by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Huh? I can't read that.:sly:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Huh? I can't read that.:sly:


Neither can they.
Reading is not cool.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> This was all they had at the junkyard...


good way to get pulled for possession :laugh:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


>


Looks pretty good to me:screwy:


----------



## Foster_33 (May 5, 2012)

Terandyne said:


> sounds good


Atleast, you could use them as a washboard and do some laundry


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Huh? I can't read that.:sly:


"Last of a dieing breed"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> "Last of a dieing breed"


ohhhhhh


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Is this DIW or DIR?




Like a BOSS???


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Goheels555 said:


> Looks pretty good to me:screwy:


You've noticed the whole kit is 'glassed into the rest of the car and just one parking lot bump away from cracks everywhere, right? You've noticed just how horrid the "new" lines of the car are, right? :screwy:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Jeep Cherokee:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Minus the wing and stripes and assuming its a proper wrap job, I might actually like that M3


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Yeah. Just saw that. I hope they only ever sell two for being dumb enough to approve that design.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

69CougarConvert said:


> Minus the wing and stripes and assuming its a proper wrap job, I might actually like that M3


Minus M3.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

one swell foop said:


> Yeah. Just saw that. I hope they only ever sell two for being dumb enough to approve that design.


Look at the alignement of the hood. :screwy:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Minus M3.


Oh it isn't? Whoops. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Minus the wing and exhaust :thumbdown:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

TaaT said:


> Minus the wing and exhaust :thumbdown:


Oh yeah completely missed the triangle exhaust. That's terrible


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Hi Jeep Cherokee:


What an abomination. Looks like some stupid 6 eyed monster from a b-grade horror flick.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted by me


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

^^^^^ always see this POS in huntersville by jersey mikes.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Spotted by me


:sly:opcorn:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

O2VW1.8T said:


> ^^^^^ always see this POS in huntersville by jersey mikes.


It was at a Mexican store on N Tryon... I have seen it running around before but could never find it still. Then at my last stop of the day-there she was...


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

DIW? 

But I will admit I did this. Was the only way to move that futon. Made it 30 miles no problem. 
That twine rope is strong


----------



## OEM+Mark4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Spotted this gem the other day.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

romanl said:


> DIW?
> But I will admit I did this. Was the only way to move that futon. Made it 30 miles no problem.
> That twine rope is strong


 Tie an additional line down to the front tow points next time? Out of all the times I have seen highwayroofmattress, 90% of the mattresses are trying to get airborne.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

OEM+Mark4 said:


> Spotted this gem the other day.


Back in 2006 when I was in high school school this was my dream car. Accord 4dr V6 I thought they were stupid fast.:screwy::what::facepalm:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Saw this on Reddit. :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Tie an additional line down to the front tow points next time? Out of all the times I have seen highwayroofmattress, 90% of the mattresses are trying to get airborne.


I slid a twin size mattress straight between the seats in my '06 Touring...:screwy:


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

Chrysler group has done something horribly wrong.








I don't care for any automatic transmissions controlled by switches and buttons.
I could live with BMW's version, MB is pretty bad, Chrysler's is the WORST.

From park, you have to pull it back very lightly to get into reverse, a little harder for neutral, pull back all the way for drive. You cant really tell what gear you're in unless you look at the shifter or the gauge cluster. Its basically a switch with 3 detents either forward or back. Unnatural and uncomfortable, especially if you have gotten used to BMW and Mercs.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Spotted by me


Is this in Greenville?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> Is this in Greenville?


Augusta, GA


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15789


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

^^

People's jimmies are about to be rustled.


----------



## Drei (Jan 29, 2012)

I spy with my little eye... 


A ****load of overspray on the tail lights. :thumbdown:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Saw this...



















fake sidepipes? really?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Augusta, GA


haha thought it was familiar. Ill be in Augusta till june...man I cant wait to leave.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> haha thought it was familiar. Ill be in Augusta till june...man I cant wait to leave.


:screwy:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

:screwy:


1985Jetta said:


> :screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> :screwy:


Augusta is a decent city.

DIW submission


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Augusta is a decent city.
> 
> DIW submission


Looks good to me. Beautiful show car.:thumbup::heart:


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks good to me. Beautiful show car.:thumbup::heart:


 :facepalm:

Hardtimes lol


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Manoly said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Hardtimes lol


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know. W*r*ong or right...










eace:


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Don't know. Worng or right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo right !!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Don't know. W*r*ong or right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DUTCHMANia said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

BHump said:


> Chrysler group has done something horribly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that exact same shifter that Chrysler got so wrong is the exact same that's in the nearly 80k Audi A8 and 110k S8.:beer:


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

dos said:


> You do know that exact same shifter that Chrysler got so wrong is the exact same that's in the nearly 80k Audi A8 and 110k S8.:beer:


:laugh:

True story


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Is that rear element on backwards?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Augusta is a decent city.


reminds me of Pine Bluff and Little Rock especially with that photo lol


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


DIW because of miss matched bbs center caps. Is that moss or something or just paint overspray?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

meinradovr6 said:


> DIW because of miss matched bbs center caps. Is that moss or something or just paint overspray?


moss


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Photoshopped to the max. The shadows underneath don't even match the tails :facepalm:



Manoly said:


> Sooo right !!!


*Looks at owned cars and signature*

Can't say I didn't see that coming.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Carbon is bleeding onto the tail light too 



BHump said:


> From park, you have to pull it back very lightly to get into reverse, a little harder for neutral, pull back all the way for drive. You cant really tell what gear you're in unless you look at the shifter or the gauge cluster. Its basically a switch with 3 detents either forward or back. Unnatural and uncomfortable, especially if you have gotten used to BMW and Mercs.


I hated this shifter the first time I drove it. I felt like it'll lead to a LOT of UA accidents. If Audi has it too, shame on them, it's an awful design. At least make it so I have to pull 3x to get from P, to R, to N, to D. 

And that moss Golf is pretty cool. It had to sit somewhere for a long time for that to happen (that seems like it would be very hard to fake), and prolly needed repairs to get going right. Why not let it wear it's story on the outside.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Found on Craigslist:



















:facepalm:


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15789


Those GTI's are awful. I cannot believe someone would wreck a nearly brand new car like that.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

50fridge said:


> Those GTI's are awful. I cannot believe someone would wreck a nearly brand new car like that.


Thanks for reposting every one of those pictures just to talk about the GTIs :banghead: 
But the red one and the black one, photo 6 and 7 are editions from VW and decaled from VW... The red one doesn't look bad at all, however, the black one is not a favorite at all, I don't understand why they would put a tire marked stripe across the top of the car but I believe that is the Pirelli edition


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Thanks for reposting every one of those pictures just to talk about the GTIs :banghead:
> But the red one and the black one, photo 6 and 7 are editions from VW and decaled from VW... The red one doesn't look bad at all, however, the black one is not a favorite at all, I don't understand why they would put a tire marked stripe across the top of the car but I believe that is the Pirelli edition


I thought only MKV GTI was Pirelli edition. Yellow color, 230HP, DSG and only sold somewhere in Europe. IDK


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I thought only MKV GTI was Pirelli edition. Yellow color, 230HP, DSG and only sold somewhere in Europe. IDK


The first Pirelli Edition was a Mk1. I have never heard of a Mk2, 3 or 4 Pirelli Edition, though they may exist. The Mk5 was a re-imagining of the Mk1.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

50fridge said:


> Those GTI's are awful. I cannot believe someone would wreck a nearly brand new car like that.
> 
> 
> NmyGLi_06 said:
> ...


 Annoying as hell. 

If you can't figure out how to weed out the other photos, please don't quote.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I thought only MKV GTI was Pirelli edition. Yellow color, 230HP, DSG and only sold somewhere in Europe. IDK


There were black mk5s with the yellow trimmings, but I thought I saw somewhere there was an MK6 coming out as a Pirelli edition... Maybe that's just another dealer installed graphic just like the checkered pattern on the red one.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> There were black mk5s with the yellow trimmings, but I thought I saw somewhere there was an MK6 coming out as a Pirelli edition... Maybe that's just another dealer installed graphic just like the checkered pattern on the red one.


From Aunt Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_Mk5

Pirelli Edition
This is a special edition GTI, developed by Volkswagen Individual. It was given the 230PS (169 kW/226 hp) Edition 30 engine, instead of the 200PS (147 kW/197 hp) in the standard Mk5 GTI. It is equipped with 225/40R18 Pirelli P-Zero tyres on titanium colored alloy wheels. It is available in 6-speed manual or an optional DSG gearbox.
It features leather sport seats in "San Remo” microfiber with embossed Pirelli tyre tread pattern down the centre. It also has yellow stitching on the seats, steering wheel and gear shift. There is also a Pirelli logo on the head restraints. The exterior and valences are painted sunflower yellow.[15][16] Other colours are also available.


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

Assle said:


> Has this been posted yet?


I love the expression on the guy in front of the car. Slightly confused and a little morose.


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

50fridge said:


> Those GTI's are awful. I cannot believe someone would wreck a nearly brand new car like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's doing it wrong in a 'doing it wrong' thread.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BHump said:


> He's doing it wrong in a 'doing it wrong' thread.


:thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> From Aunt Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_Mk5
> 
> Pirelli Edition
> This is a special edition GTI, developed by Volkswagen Individual. It was given the 230PS (169 kW/226 hp) Edition 30 engine, instead of the 200PS (147 kW/197 hp) in the standard Mk5 GTI. It is equipped with 225/40R18 Pirelli P-Zero tyres on titanium colored alloy wheels. It is available in 6-speed manual or an optional DSG gearbox.
> It features leather sport seats in "San Remo” microfiber with embossed Pirelli tyre tread pattern down the centre. It also has yellow stitching on the seats, steering wheel and gear shift. There is also a Pirelli logo on the head restraints. The exterior and valences are painted sunflower yellow.[15][16] Other colours are also available.



Thank you for the clarification :thumbup: so then the tire track on the above GTI was just a dealer installed sticker or someone else installed it.. I know the graphic on the red one is VW installed, seen a couple a few dealerships already... Same with a white one with some hideous black and red graphics


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is the white one I was referring to


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Don't quote the post. Delete the quote, or your post entirely, hopefully the mods will delete the original post soon.

It's obviously a spambot, with drivel posted, a join date of today, and image tags all over the post that send back data when they are viewed by us (basically, a way to increase google rankings of pages by fake-linking them to many forum sites). I'm kinda surprised there are people still around here who haven't seen them, they are all over these forums.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

You're right, just checked his post's and he posted 6 question marks in every thread.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

OH LAWD:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## VolKaniK (Sep 20, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Didn't feel like reading 20 pages to see if anyone else noticed the real fail...
Anyone see that the person shut the car door on their seat belt? :laugh:


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are some super ultra mega tuned cars from the middle east:


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Update on the "Powermove" on page 17:
http://www.autoblog.com/2013/02/21/driver-uses-powermove-to-stop-tailgating-now/

With video of pre-confrontation drivings.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is a video of guy "protecting" his car from hail damage
http://youtu.be/A3pIlA9tGSY


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TM87 said:


> Here is a video of guy "protecting" his car from hail damage
> http://youtu.be/A3pIlA9tGSY





5 years on car forum and you still don't know how to embed.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Doesn't that belong to snookie?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Doesn't that belong to snookie?


Welcome to the internet...............

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5967123-EFOTD-Snooki-s-Cadillac-Escalade-EXT


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

johns92jetta said:


> saw this on reddit. :facepalm:


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

DIR to me


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Scion by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Hey, someone stole my interfooler!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

someone left a box of rice in front of my house...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

gonna put this here too..


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> someone left a box of rice in front of my house...


Take off that sticker and whatever he put on front lip + K20 swap = sleeper


----------



## skizzlez (Jun 1, 2009)

I've actually seen this many times around town... Surprisingly, it was put together really well... opcorn:
PS. yes, that is cloth...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Take off that sticker and whatever he put on front lip + K20 swap = sleeper


you forgot "and dump the $hitty DRAG wheels"

oh yeah, stickers all over the front lip


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

When I got my car, the PO sprayed flat black paint over the rub strips. So I tried to take it off to get to the blue paint underneath, but on the upper edge it wouldn't come off, so I covered them in zebra duct tape until I got new rub strips (old ones were all shrunk anyway).

It was kinda DIW, but pretty funny. I thought I had a pic but I can't find it


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

16k.Redline said:


>


I likey, do want


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Take off that sticker and whatever he put on front lip + K20 swap = sleeper


so if it was totally stock with a big swap then sleeper. that could be said about any normal car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

While clever, is it DIW or DIR?









Might be a photoshop, but I can't tell.

Edit - it is. Here's the source image


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Bias_Ply said:


> so if it was totally stock with a big swap then sleeper. that could be said about any normal car.


I don't agree with you on this one.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

what is it with integras that make people do ugly things



































































totally forgot about the wings west "fangs"


























Hipster car guy of '99 - chameleon paint, Albas, z3 fenders, Bomex supra look-a-like F&F bumper, Paul Walker wing, and that spring stance


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BluMagic said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

At least with the rear crash bar removed, in the event of a rear end collision we ought not to have to worry about one more idiot breathing our air.


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

retro_rocket said:


> Found on Craigslist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a freakishly tall black dude with dreads at my favorite Taco Bell with those wheels on his cutlass. Nice guy, awful taste.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

thefrese said:


> There's a freakishly tall African-American dude with dreads at my favorite Taco Bell with those wheels on his cutlass. Nice guy, awful taste.


FTFY


----------



## kevinGTI02 (Apr 26, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> FTFY


Yeah, just because he is black definitely means he is from Africa... :sly:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> FTFY


Aw Hell, you're one of those kids? Nope, he's black. Take your PC crap and disappear with it. :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Aw Hell, *you're one of those kids*? Nope, he's black. Take your PC crap and disappear with it. :facepalm:


One of those kids? You're barking at the wrong tree homeboy.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> *Hipster* car guy of '99 - chameleon paint, Albas, z3 fenders, Bomex supra look-a-like F&F bumper, Paul Walker wing, and that spring stance


I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> FTFY


He was correct with his statement. You are incorrect with yours.

Plenty of black people from continents other than Africa.

Calling all black people "African American" is definitely DIW.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

hipster. said:


> I do not think that word means what you think it means.


i dont think hardly ANYONE on TCL knows what a hipster is. :screwy:



people who rice out cars are BROS. or douchebags. yes, some may even have tight pants on.



people who ride bicycles and dress vintage and don't care about cars are usually hipsters- and most of them wouldnt be caught dead in a "custom car" ever


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> One of those kids? You're barking at the wrong tree homeboy.


 Well, between what you think is cool in the DIW thread, "konigwheels" in your sig and now this, you're really coming off as 20 at best. Usually, common sense trumps being PC past a certain age, but we all develop at our own pace. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

hipster. said:


> Calling all black people "African American" is definitely DIW.


I got into that discussion in OT once. Calling my friend from Cabo Verde black. 
I should have called him African American. Dude was raised in Holland. He's never been to the US


----------



## Foster_33 (May 5, 2012)

16k.Redline said:


>


All I see here, is a lot of right.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor Z. Ripped from a potential exciting life of clipping apexes and spinning tires only to be dragged down into the world of illest stickers, flatbillers, and hard parkers.

I'll pour one out for it.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

banned from my Focus site for posting a members car in the rice thread.

Here's the car:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Omnilith said:


> Poor Z. Ripped from a potential exciting life of clipping apexes and spinning tires only to be dragged down into the world of illest stickers, flatbillers, and hard parkers.
> 
> I'll pour one out for it.


Plus it has a Miami Heat license plate, so the owner _has_ to be a megadouche.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

100% Doing it right.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

ZDuB12 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 100% Doing it right.


X2 especially if its AWD


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Omnilith said:


> Poor Z. Ripped from a potential exciting life of clipping apexes and spinning tires only to be dragged down into the world of illest stickers, flatbillers, and hard parkers.
> 
> I'll pour one out for it.


Oh is that what happens to every Z that's ever been sold? Clipping apexes and spinning tires? Because last time I saw one it had a ditzy blonde 30-something in it, and the closest that car will have ever come to "clipping apexes" is hitting the curb while parallel parking. :sly:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> Oh is that what happens to every Z that's ever been sold? Clipping apexes and spinning tires? Because last time I saw one it had a ditzy blonde 30-something in it, and the closest that car will have ever come to "clipping apexes" is hitting the curb while parallel parking. :sly:


Troof! :thumbup:


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

x2


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

A non-unfoldable trailer hitch.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> A non-unfoldable trailer hitch.


would like to see what the car that hit it looked like...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm guessing it was a wall, or pole, since any car that could have done that would have folded around the hitch and at least slightly damaged the bumper...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I'm guessing it was a wall, or pole, since any car that could have done that would have folded around the hitch and at least slightly damaged the bumper...


dunno...there are some gouges on the left side of the bumper there.


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

lyonsroar said:


> banned from my Focus site for posting a members car in the rice thread.
> 
> Here's the car:


Good work
Welcome to TCL lol


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

R-Dubya said:


> Oh is that what happens to every Z that's ever been sold? Clipping apexes and spinning tires? Because last time I saw one it had a ditzy blonde 30-something in it, and the closest that car will have ever come to "clipping apexes" is hitting the curb while parallel parking. :sly:


To the happy cars, yes. Most cars do not live a happy life. 

I'm not sure what makes a car more sad... a life with an IJAC, or a life with a "stance" enthusiast. It could go both ways I think.

Yes, I'm aware that I'm an opinionated *******.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't embed on iphone

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Piuh0pF5fek


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


A mid-engined, possibly AWD, possibly supercharged, possibly manual transmission minivan-turned-ute? Dong it completely right


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

One thing I do not like on the Pickup Previa is the rear side door not being molded to the body. If it was welded into the body it would look better. Otherwise DIR!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

jakellama123 said:


> Good work
> Welcome to TCL lol


thank you sir.

here's another:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> One of those kids? You're barking at the wrong tree homeboy.


HOMEBOY?! better take it easy there Bud.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> HOMEBOY?! better take it easy there Bud.


I'm not your buddy friend....


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


> I'm not your buddy friend....


I'm not your friend guy...


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

that focus is very rice - are those hubcaps?


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> thank you sir.
> 
> here's another:


That is the worse current gen Focus I have ever seen. Who would buy a new car and do this?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> that focus is very rice - are those hubcaps?


Yes. Absolutely they are. Take a look at the hood scoop.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

50fridge said:


> That is the worse current gen Focus I have ever seen. Who would buy a new car and do this?


My favorite part bar none in the hood scoop advertising 252 HP. This isn't even the ST, just a regular focus. 

Also the 'Goodride' tires are a nice touch. Lol.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, and you got BANNED for posting that in a rice thread? Is it a moderators car or something?

Is the owner of the car like, serious? Or is it a joke?

I hope it's a joke.


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are some more. Some of those cars could look so good in the right hands...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotted locally


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-2008-BMW-Z4-M-V8-3-2L-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ455437778



> Hi, Im 2nd Owner of this car, and I would like to talk and meet with only serious buyers. CarProof is available too.
> 
> FUN FACT: BMW were making a model called, "Z4" for many years. However, they have decided to put a M3 engine from 2006 - 2008. Therefore, as you can see, this is their last Z4 work that they used M engine, which is a sport engine in BMW. It has 350 Horsepower and V8 Engine.
> This car is really rare in North America, and it is quite only able to get it from Asia or Europe.
> ...



Who will take up the challenge to email this guy?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Spiller337 said:


> Wait, and you got BANNED for posting that in a rice thread? Is it a moderators car or something?
> 
> Is the owner of the car like, serious? Or is it a joke?
> 
> I hope it's a joke.


Nope. Not a mods car.
And yes. Banned. Had 4 years and 9,000 posts on that board. 200 threads started by me several of them long running. It's funny because when they ban you all the threads you're the op of get deleted...everyone on that forum lost between 200-300 posts because my op threads were deleted. Lol.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure if this is an ungainly bed cap, or the rare 8 x 8 off-road version.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

barry2952 said:


> Not sure if this is an ungainly bed cap, or the rare 8 x 8 off-road version.


At first I thought that was an Alabama tag, so I was like "figures"


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Not sure if this is an ungainly bed cap, or the rare 8 x 8 off-road version.


Following this thing at night must be awesome.


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

16k.Redline said:


>


I'm not seeing the problem, this man is clearly a bad mf'er


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Following this thing at night must be awesome.


Because the taillights are awesome?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Claff said:


> Spotted locally


Nothing wrong IMO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Slow-Ride said:


>


What. The ****. Is in the passenger seat.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Why is that wrong?


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> What. The ****. Is in the passenger seat.


His girlfriend maybe?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> What. The ****. Is in the passenger seat.


 I'm scared.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> For factory boser headlights.


Ok nit-pickers, what am I missing here?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

sweet tribal jaguar scion, lady :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this beast at Charlotte Cars and Coffee today... Notice the purple neon under the hood? Yes, he even had purple under glow lights under the car too... Couldn't get the light captured in the picture. I'm sure this car is a beast to drive but why mess it up with ugly graphics and neons :banghead: please leave that ish in the 90s


----------



## thebng (Nov 10, 2003)

You guys laughin at all this crap and I still find it amusing. I bet I could match any and all these cars up with an equal counterpart at any VW show.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

hipster. said:


> Ok nit-pickers, what am I missing here?


It's one thing for somebody to do that to an older headlight to give it a "meaner" look, but to make the headlight on purpose new like that?










What's next... pre-rusted hoods? :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

thebng said:


> You guys laughin at all this crap and I still find it amusing. I bet I could match any and all these cars up with an equal counterpart at any VW show.


Congrats? A lot of the cars in here are VW. I don't really see your point.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> It's one thing for somebody to do that to an older headlight to give it a "meaner" look, but to make the headlight on purpose new like that?


Hmm I guess I just thought that part of the headlight in your op was some sort of running light or blinker.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> It's one thing for somebody to do that to an older headlight to give it a "meaner" look, but to make the headlight on purpose new like that?


What's wrong with that exactly? i think it looks good. The problem with boser "eyebrows" for aftermarket use is they invariably look tacked-on. It looks much better integrated into the headlight properly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> What's wrong with that exactly? i think it looks good. The problem with boser "eyebrows" for aftermarket use is they invariably look tacked-on. It looks much better integrated into the headlight properly.


Ok- picture and post deleted.
I don't want to cause an argument in the current DIW thread..... need to keep it open.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Ok- picture and post deleted.
> I don't want to cause an argument in the current DIW thread..... need to keep it open.


The headlight that you originally posted isn't just an eyebrow, it's actually the city light/daytime running light... New cars are following the Audi head light treatments but doing them differently in some ways, some not so great. But I think on the lights in your op looks really good, don't see anything wrong with it. Not trying to start an argument, just wanted to clarify


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The headlight that you originally posted isn't just an eyebrow,* it's actually the city light/daytime running light*... New cars are following the Audi head light treatments but doing them differently in some ways, some not so great. But I think on the lights in your op looks really good, don't see anything wrong with it. Not trying to start an argument, just wanted to clarify


See that's what I thought initially and thus what caused my confusion for the posting.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The headlight that you originally posted isn't just an eyebrow, it's actually the city light/daytime running light... New cars are following the Audi head light treatments but doing them differently in some ways, some not so great. But I think on the lights in your op looks really good, don't see anything wrong with it. Not trying to start an argument, just wanted to clarify


In my defense, I just got my new Car & Drive mag last night from the mailbox, and flipping it over I saw this ad.










And that ad is what made me go "wtf? factory boser?".
:beer:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

thebng said:


> You guys laughin at all this crap and I still find it amusing. I bet I could match any and all these cars up with an equal counterpart at any VW show.


Then take/post pics and shut up. This isn't the VW-guys-bashing-other-cars thread. :facepalm:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

thebng said:


> You guys laughin at all this crap and I still find it amusing. I bet I could match any and all these cars up with an equal counterpart at any VW show.


Pretty sure the bulk of what gets posted in the DIW threads are VW's... so... :facepalm:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


I saw the picture on the rear window and thought "I wonder if that is the same picture they put on cardomain?"

Went to Lacrosse page...

http://www.cardomain.com/makemodel/buick/lacrosse/

I don't have the stomach to look for it now. :laugh:

Wow... I am chrome blind... (similar to snow blind)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, crazy Audi looks like some sort of Pikes Peak racer.
Not sure if it's DIW, because I like it.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jettagli1991 said:


>


It would have been better if the picture had the rear of the car with the picture in the rear window.


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


I like this. Just the right amount of crazy.
Although what looks to be all season tires at a track would be somewhat DIR.

:beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


Yeah not seeing the problem here, this looks badass :thumbup:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> Yeah not seeing the problem here, this looks badass :thumbup:


The front looks like an alien to me. Waste of a quattro IMO


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

grantndub said:


>


Oh gawd it's got curb feelers :facepalm:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

found on CL. What a waste of a type-s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> Beautiful car!! Official Pace Car Edition of 56th Running of Indy 500!! White, Fiberglass body, Totally brand new!! Never titled. Sunroof, power steering, power brakes, Air, Special white racing mags, Rear spoiler. This automobile is Factory new!! Original stickers still on car window, Seats still in original factory plastic!! $22,500 or best offer.. must sell!!! less then 150 original miles!! (570-650-0278) ask for Ed


Notice the side of the car....:facepalm: still over priced even for this. Maybe worth 9 or 10k at most...










http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/3574417427.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Remember this guy?










He's at it again.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Nice, TVs for the.. well.. no one.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Nice, TVs for the.. well.. no one.


My thoughts exactly :facepalm:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> Remember this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>



I think by now, the chinese folks who manufactured the underglow kits ages ago are like... "wtf man, dees stuff was out like 10 years ago, were you find dees?".


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Nice, TVs for the.. well.. no one.




x2 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


I agree that this is a waste of all kinds of things. Time , money, a Quattro, what look to be nice wheels, etc., etc.. :thumbdown:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

from last nights show


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

forgot these 2


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>



Flag on the play...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

drhavoc said:


> Flag on the play...


still do not want


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> forgot these 2


~insert racial epithet here?~


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> still do not want


yes, but you don't want desirable classic sports cars, so your taste is questionable to begin with.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris_V said:


> yes, but you don't want desirable classic sports cars, so your taste is questionable to begin with.


I love Audi Quattros, and I own a TR6 :laugh:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> still do not want


according to most forums that have posted these pics this car can be seen quite frequently on the track. 

In my opinion anything that is build and run regularly on a track no matter how ugly cannot be DIW


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


>


You attend ricer show now?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You attend ricer show now?


nah a few ricers out of 200 cars


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:screwy: - '77 mk1


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Judging by the Peugeot headlights this conversion was done a long time before that became a sought after car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Judging by the Peugeot headlights this conversion was done a long time before that became a sought after car.


Wait.. are you saying 1st gen Golf cabriolets are now sought after cars?

edit... I guess by age alone they are getting rare.
not trying to bash them as bitch basket owners are persecuted enough.:beer:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. are you saying 1st gen Golf cabriolets are now sought after cars?
> 
> edit... I guess by age alone they are getting rare.
> not trying to bash them as bitch basket owners are persecuted enough.:beer:


it's a A1 Rabbit turned INTO a cabriolet. Never was a bitch basket.

I think it's a cool early custom. Needs a bit of refinishing, but i like the Pugeot headlights and Mercedes taillights.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Judging by the Peugeot headlights this conversion was done a long time before that became a sought after car.


Those are not Peugeot lights, are they? From which model? I think they look like W116 lights, swapped side-to-side, since it also has W116 lights in the rear end.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^Perfect for 24hour endurance racing :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


it regularly pains me that my car shares the same nameplate with one of these. there are like 5 parts that are interchangeable. :laugh:


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> :screwy: - '77 mk1


at least im not a stupid ******* who brags about a 20 year old economy car


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

compy222 said:


> it regularly pains me that my car shares the same nameplate with one of these. there are like 5 parts that are interchangeable. :laugh:


You must be counting only the fuses..... Still every time I see a regular Lancer and the owner drives like it was a Vato-Zone Lancer/EVo I :laugh: a little.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

lyonsroar said:


> Nope. Not a mods car.
> And yes. Banned. Had 4 years and 9,000 posts on that board. 200 threads started by me several of them long running. It's funny because when they ban you all the threads you're the op of get deleted...everyone on that forum lost between 200-300 posts because my op threads were deleted. Lol.


I still find it hard to believe that you got sh!t canned for that.....


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

c0mmon said:


> at least im not a stupid ******* who brags about a 20 year old economy car


ok.....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


That's actually a pretty cool steering wheel. I'd put a Chrome spoked, white heart one in my car.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

TaaT said:


> :facepalm:


W....T....F IS THAT!!!! i cant even say anything right now. totally speechless :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

compy222 said:


> it regularly pains me that my car shares the same nameplate with one of these. there are like 5 parts that are interchangeable. :laugh:


Don't even get me started, man.:laugh: At least you don't get OZ Rallys and beat-to-hell Civics trying to rev at you at stoplights.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

REDGLI2012 said:


> W....T....F IS THAT!!!! i cant even say anything right now. totally speechless :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> please post content or gtfo.


 Well said.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> relax man.


:thumbup:

poor mk2. dude thinks it's a 6v :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

$6000 and it's yours.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


I just thought of an idea for a web/TV show.

Find amazing customs like this.... and give them back to the original (new) buyer to enjoy.
I would imagine the librarian that bought that Civic hatchback new would really enjoy it now.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^
Didn't someone said that size does matter? I bet there is a realistical expalanation for that.....


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> ^
> Didn't someone said that size does matter? I bet there is a realistical expalanation for that.....


 I would hope the manufacturer has a whole line of amps, multiple channel, different power ratings, etc.. And uses the same case for all of them. 

If not, it's pretty lame.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> I would hope the manufacturer has a whole line of amps, multiple channel, different power ratings, etc.. And uses the same case for all of them.
> 
> If not, it's pretty lame.


That's what I was thinking. That or they've used the same case for that year and then upgraded the guts and didn't want to have new cases made.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3654616198.html

Porsche Boxster Go Kart - $3500 



> Runs good
> Can be made street legal
> Very fast
> 60k miles
> ...


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I was about to start writing a check until I noticed it wasn't a tubular rollcage.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ why don't we see more of these? It seems like a decent use of a car rendered useless due to an accident. That could really badass if done with better craftsmanship.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

cramerica said:


> ^ why don't we see more of these? It seems like a decent use of a car rendered useless due to an accident. That could really badass if done with better craftsmanship.


I bet that thing is fast as hell, AND absolutely terrifying! I wanna go for a ride.


----------



## cosman25 (Jan 13, 2010)

jpr said:


> I was about to start writing a check until I noticed it wasn't a tubular rollcage.


I didn't notice that at first. Fix the cage and that thing could be pretty awesome.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3654616198.html
> 
> Porsche Boxster Go Kart - $3500


It's sad that Gullwing America never got their p/904 kit off the ground this would be perfect for it


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

drhavoc said:


> It's sad that Gullwing America never got their p/904 kit off the ground this would be perfect for it


fapfapfapfap


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> ok.....


lol I have not seen that one, keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...field=PRICE&certifiedOnly=false&&aff=national


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Some people should be shot.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


> :facepalm:


Stupid, stupid stupid :banghead: I wonder if he ever got the wheel off or should I say part of it lol..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Stupid, stupid stupid :banghead: I wonder if he ever got the wheel off or should I say part of it lol..


 Original thread from 2009. 2009!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4657570-Lesson-from-Honda-Tech-Don-t-buy-a-VW.
And the origin. 
http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2684546


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> $6000 and it's yours.


If that's a REAL Mugen engine (or even just a B18C VTEC or B16 VTEC engine with work done to it), $6000 is worth the price of that alone.

Hell, that VALVE COVER is like $1200 (if it's real).


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> If that's a REAL Mugen engine (or even just a B18C VTEC or B16 VTEC engine with work done to it), $6000 is worth the price of that alone.


He said it had JDM parts in it, but  that's very high for an engine IMO

Edit: I'll see if I can find the listing


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://z71tahoe-suburban.com/iboard/index.php?showtopic=39632&st=0&p=515044&#entry515044


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

Saw this local Jem at Princess Auto, our equivalent to Harbor Freight. He's probably worn out the heater fan running it full tilt all winter.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Original thread from 2009. 2009!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4657570-Lesson-from-Honda-Tech-Don-t-buy-a-VW.
> And the origin.
> http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2684546


Gotcha the end result:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> If that's a REAL Mugen engine (or even just a B18C VTEC or B16 VTEC engine with work done to it), $6000 is worth the price of that alone.
> 
> Hell, that VALVE COVER is like $1200 (if it's real).



It's fake. The script on the real Mugen cover is much more elongated.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


wow, just wow :facepalm:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I see your GIF... and raise you a video


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

And both are Dutch, such a shame to be Dutch... :facepalm:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It's fake. The script on the real Mugen cover is *much more elongated*. http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh210/tico_ek9/k.jpg


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> And both are Dutch, such a shame to be Dutch... :facepalm:


Ik ben het met u


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> And both are Dutch, such a shame to be Dutch... :facepalm:


They are 300 dollar mk3's. who cares. Have fun


----------



## oldschoolwatercooled (Oct 22, 2003)

Excuse me, waiter, there's a bunch of glass in my rice and the pipes aren't symmetrical like I ordered



1985Jetta said:


> ok.....


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

oldschoolwatercooled said:


> Excuse me, waiter, there's a bunch of glass in my rice and the pipes aren't symmetrical like I ordered


Excuse me n00b, please don't quote long strings of pictures. It's the internet, figure it out.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Excuse me n00b, please don't quote long strings of pictures. It's the internet, figure it out.


Could've been a bit more polite...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Could've been a bit more polite...


This is true. And I agree, however it has been a "thing" in each one of these threads. And it does come down to common sense. But in case the poster was just enjoying his Friday night and forgot to pull some links then: :beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you kidding me...:facepalm: same shift knob and boot as my mk2 though


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums...a5Gf5K85Hbd1ref39c00958cf161b_zps95f6c39b.jpg


 OMG, enough with the shocker stickers already.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Are you kidding me...:facepalm: same shift knob and boot as my mk2 though


Lol, looks like the same knob my Cabrio came with:









The guy who owned the car before me too a pair of bolt cutters to the shifter to shorten it. I should take a pic for this thread!

(and, my friends, that is how you quote a multi-picture quote CORRECTLY  )


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I try not to hate on my fellow sonic owners but...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

firstorbit84 said:


> I try not to hate on my fellow sonic owners but...


It's ok, they're ugly stock anyway.


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

TaaT said:


> :facepalm:


My friend had a first gen eclipse and had to do this. He had those cheap wheel lock lugnuts from discount tire with the key and one stripped and he had to cut the rim off just like that


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank god you quoted all the pictures. I would have had no idea what you was talking about.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

jpr said:


> Thank god you quoted all the pictures. I would have had no idea what you was talking about.


dont get your panties in a bunch


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

the pantaloons are not loose


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

Golf meets Lada Samara.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

geza said:


> Golf meets Lada Samara.


Never seen a spoiler in the front of the roof before... :what:


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> mk3 harlequin leMons car. I'm unsure.


That's not a real Harlequin. And Lemons is most definitely DIR.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread make's me sick.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

meinradovr6 said:


> My friend had a first gen eclipse and had to do this. He had those cheap wheel lock lugnuts from discount tire with the key and one stripped and he had to cut the rim off just like that


Thanks for posting the whole photo stream again. We love seeing it over and over again.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

geza said:


> Golf meets Lada Samara.


I kinda like this...


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

meinradovr6 said:


> My friend had a first gen eclipse and had to do this. He had those cheap wheel lock lugnuts from discount tire with the key and one stripped and he had to cut the rim off just like that


Your friend is diw. They sell tools to extract stuff like this without having to do something so crazy.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Action @ 0:45






Copper is doing it right.


----------



## Foster_33 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> This thread make's me sick.


x2 :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

^ HOLY F*** :screwy::what::facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


:laugh: Looks to be York Fair Grounds in the one pic!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 VigorousZX is now VigorousFiero?


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

QuattroDriven said:


> :laugh: Looks to be York Fair Grounds in the one pic!


Looks more like Carlisle, PA.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

owen__ said:


> MKI with stack of the bumper


 That's pretty funny. Here is another one.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

QuattroDriven said:


> :laugh: Looks to be York Fair Grounds in the one pic!



It's a good thing you quoted all of them instead of just the ONE pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Flush fit the license plate. Doesn't install the license plate. Brilliant!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hipster. said:


> It's a good thing you quoted all of them instead of just the ONE pic. :thumbup:


 hipster. and I may not agree on American motorcycle culture, but I totally support his movement to stop unnecessary photo quoting.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> hipster. and I may not agree on American motorcycle culture, but I totally support his movement to stop unnecessary photo quoting.


:sly:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Egz said:


> Flush fit the license plate. Doesn't install the license plate. Brilliant!


I was going to say the same thing. :laugh: Looks like the cutout is crooked so he couldn't have fit it. Loser.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


Replace the bumpers and the skirts and this would actually look pretty good.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Can someone please stop this bitch?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Can someone please stop this bitch?


reported a post about 10 minutes ago


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> reported a post about 10 minutes ago


I've reported at least 5. But the robot just keeps posting. Over and over.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Smart one, this... the machines are taking over


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> VigorousZX is now VigorousFiero?


To be fair, this was only his 3rd go around with his 4th homemade CNC-machine using library books as jigs. :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> To be fair, this was only his 3rd go around with his 4th homemade CNC-machine using library books as jigs. :thumbup:


His mom's cutting board was a great addition to the machinery. Why no updates?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The only thing that makes it semi-good


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> hipster. and I may not agree on American motorcycle culture, but I totally support his movement to stop unnecessary photo quoting.


:heart:


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

Two in one day.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Nice subtle exhaust...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

retro_rocket said:


> Nice subtle exhaust...


No joke, I saw/heard a Honda Pilot with that type of muffler today. Couldn't get my phone out fast enough, he was pinning the go pedal for all it was worth.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/3621208719.html


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


I am surprised there isnt some youtube video of a white kid, hat backwards, sagging jeans..yo! Yo! THE only Cutlass Ciera wagon 28's(paraphrasing the crappy jag video )


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Took this yesterday at work, we couldn't stop laughing


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zekkal said:


> Took this yesterday at work, we couldn't stop laughing
> Swiss_Airbox.jpg


 That's downstream from the filter, isn't it? Warm air unfiltered intake?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> That's downstream from the filter, isn't it? Warm air unfiltered intake?


It's the top of the filter box.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

zekkal said:


> took this yesterday at work, we couldn't stop laughing


+50 whp


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> That's downstream from the filter, isn't it? Warm air unfiltered intake?


Correct. That 1.8t will nevar loose! Until the engine takes a dump that is.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> It's the top of the filter box.


No ****, really?

The point I was making is that the holes are in the portion* of the box that is AFTER the filter, meaning that that extra airflow is unfiltered.





*that's not always the "top" part of the box.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> No ****, really?


I thought it was pretty obvious too, but you seemed confused...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Of all things to ruin... :thumbdown:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> Of all things to ruin... :thumbdown:


It's just an Audi


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

SchrickVR6 said:


>


Shevver-lays ain't supposed to have no straps on the roof!


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

http://link.marktplaats.nl/645507812


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Exterior color and seats.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The rest of the car.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

BHump said:


> Shevver-lays ain't supposed to have no straps on the roof!


O rly?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


hahahahahahahahaha i just LOL'd out loud, this was just amazing :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to make fun of the Zetec but after a little research it was a real naming convention. Stupid name.

Super massive muffler sticking out 6+ inches from the back of the car is DIW imho


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

fwiw- I don't think simply adding a coffee can muffler is wrong enough for a doing it wrong thread. 

(thinking of the ZX2)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

>


Cobalt coupe rear on Camaro?

IDK... it looks pretty good. (shrug)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MX-6's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


*flame suit on*

This is *ALMOST* acceptable, with a few minor tweaks (remove the gawdy mirrors, monowiper, spoiler etc) I think I could actually like this breeze/sebring, especially if it had a 4G63 swap.... :screwy:


----------



## LanceeH (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh:









Here's the for sale thread on vortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5958540-2002-VW-GTI-337-for-sale


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

> GTIanz
> *Pic of Red ZX-2*
> 
> I was going to make fun of the Zetec but after a little research it was a real naming convention. Stupid name.
> ...


You do realize that DIR = Doing It RIGHT?

So your post ---> DIW


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


Ughhhhhh...


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

hahaha :laugh: these pictures are ridiculous!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

owen__ said:


> hahaha :laugh: these pictures are ridiculous!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Zekkal said:


> Took this yesterday at work, we couldn't stop laughing


Lol! That's is doing it wrong for sure.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, but a BMW that's only lowered on wheels costing twice the value of the car itself wrapped in ill fitting tires does NOT deserve more likes than a functionally modded NSX.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ yes it does.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> \
> 
> I'm sorry, but a BMW that's only lowered on wheels costing twice the value of the car itself wrapped in ill fitting tires does NOT deserve more likes than a functionally modded NSX.


Sure it does:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

If they had been on the same FB page you MIGHT have a point. But this is no comparison.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

REDGLI2012 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha i just *LOL'd out loud*, this was just amazing :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


technically you're doing it wrong 


you laughed out loud out loud?


staying on topic:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

R32kid said:


> You do realize that DIR = Doing It RIGHT?
> 
> So your post ---> DIW


Simple correction....done.

Your social skills are a little lacking aren't they?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


>


The only thing wrong is driving that car on Polish roads.:screwy::(Potholes, potholes, potholes everywhere)


----------



## vdub07 (Apr 15, 2001)

Zekkal said:


> Took this yesterday at work, we couldn't stop laughing


wrong certified! :laugh:


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

Was looking for a used C6 Corvette and thought this was a rather awkward way to post pictures of your car for sale. 

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=3


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Jetty! said:


> Was looking for a used C6 Corvette and thought this was a rather awkward way to post pictures of your car for sale.


 Hooker...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Would hit with my eyes closed.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

someone must have flagged the pics....no longer there! Someone MUST have saved them here...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> someone must have flagged the pics....no longer there! Someone MUST have saved them here...


 They're still there.:vampire:


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Would hit with my eyes closed.


 im pretty sure thats a dude....so good luck with that...lol


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

ITT DIW: I wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Pulled up to one of my accounts and then this ass hat pulled in. Watched him make every move, then snapped apicture. Big thuggy black dude gets out - just like a skater punk....


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Big thuggy black dude gets out - just like a skater punk....


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 rly


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

a sales poster at the local NAPA. NAPA know how? 








and the other end of the offending part for clarity. . . 









and. .. 









and at the local service station. . .


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> I'm sorry, but a BMW that's only lowered on wheels costing twice the value of the car itself wrapped in ill fitting tires does NOT deserve more likes than a functionally modded NSX.


 Even if these pictures were from the same page so your argument had any real credibility, think about what you're saying. A BMW that was modded specifically to be *visually* appealing got more likes on a *picture* than a car that was *functionally* modded. Why is this surprising?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

ps? :sly:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

junk87gti said:


> im pretty sure thats a dude....so good luck with that...lol


 stop messing around, i alrdy fapped


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/3674055610.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 Reminded me of this god awful Jetta.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

ive seen some mashup vehicles in my life but how in the hell does this even possible.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jpr said:


> ive seen some mashup vehicles in my life but how in the hell does this even possible.


 What is the middle part from? The Prius? At first I thought it was from a Nissan Quest


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Funny thing is, they aren't the only ones to think of it.










http://carscoopcar.blogspot.com/2010/08/what-pruck-toyota-prius-and-subaru-baja.html


----------



## monoclemoniker (Feb 25, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/sZCSVen.jpg


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

deadernie said:


> a sales poster at the local NAPA. NAPA know how?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I'm an idiot. I'm not quite clear what's going on here?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


 
wow i just had a lightbulb turn on, i couldn't remember what the city Jetta looked like for the longest time...... it is just because i haven't seen a Maxima with altezzas in forever :laugh:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> What is the middle part from? The Prius? At first I thought it was from a Nissan Quest


 I found the build page- looks like it's the same guy making all of them. 

http://www.autobeyours.com/09 Pruck 2.htm


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MrSavvy said:


>


 Bora?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Bora was only sold in Europe and that was MkIV.:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Bora?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Bora was only sold in Europe and that was MkIV.:facepalm::facepalm:


 The Mk5 was actually known as a Bora in Mexico and Colombia. it was the Vento (German Mk3) in Argentina and Chile


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


 info please... 

yes, i like it


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/3685125494.html


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

hipster. said:


>


 That looks pretty badass to be honest


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Given that its a Ford GT under a hand-crafted body, yeah, very badass indeed :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks sick.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

autopulse said:


> info please...
> 
> yes, i like it


 http://www.radrides.com/index.php?option=com_igallery&view=category&igid=2&Itemid=605#!01_07_08_186 

From the Torino forum:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

am i the only one getting a malware warning when i click on this page? 

using chrome with no addons


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jpr said:


> am i the only one getting a malware warning when i click on this page?
> 
> using chrome with no addons


 I did, proceeded at my own risk


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*ouch*


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> I did, proceeded at my own risk


 same here


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

^^^^hahaha thats funny^^^^cant say i havent hit myself with a car door before but never in the face


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

jpr said:


> am i the only one getting a malware warning when i click on this page?
> 
> using chrome with no addons


 No warning for me using FireFox on OSX.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

oooh, spend a little less on crappy stick on stuff and hubcaps... 










and fix your rocker panel!


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Pelko really hit the skids...


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

junk87gti said:


> ^^^^hahaha thats funny^^^^cant say i havent hit myself with a car door before but never in the face


 Looks like Barney Fife could have knocked out a tooth. damn!


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Sorry, I'm an idiot. I'm not quite clear what's going on here?


 The tie rod for a rack and pinion. In the picture has a grease fitting photo shopped (?) in on the big end that threads into the steering rack. It's DIW because that is an impossible place to have a grease fitting. The part could not be installed that way and if you could the fitting would be unreachable.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 
:what:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

^^ I bet that car is great for picking up 16 year old girls :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hipster. said:


> ^^ I bet that car is great for picking up 16 year old girls :facepalm:


 And teatnous.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 Driving from the rear seat? :laugh: 











I am sure a cop would have a field day with that car during a traffic stop. 
Assuming it wasn't already impounded for the bag of skunk weed. 

here is the driver.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

owen__ said:


>


 LOL, Wickerman can't walk everywhere. Amirite?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> LOL, Wickerman can't walk everywhere. Amirite?


 Nailed it!


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> LOL, Wickerman can't walk everywhere. Amirite?


 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5922522-FT-1994-Corrado-Slc-turbo-550whp-MINT.-NY 

Sweet looking car, but $23k for Corrado?:screwy::what:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

it looks nice but I see he's already taking/considering r32 trades so I think he threw that number up so he can see around 15-17k 


it looks really nice though. a car is only worth what someone else will pay for it. whether it's 2k or 50k


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I really, really dislike people who build cars just to sell them (whether for profit or just because they're "done" and bored). Enjoy the damn car that you always complain you never have because you're constantly building another one. Even worse are the ones who build cars, then take them apart and sell them piece by piece 6 months later, with this "history" that the parts were on this really fantastic car so you should pay a ton extra.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> I really, really dislike people who build cars just to sell them (whether for profit or just because they're "done" and bored). Enjoy the damn car that you always complain you never have because you're constantly building another one. Even worse are the ones who build cars, then take them apart and sell them piece by piece 6 months later, with this "history" that the parts were on this really fantastic car so you should pay a ton extra.


 X2!!!! It cracks me up to see someone use a part for 6 months to a year and ask for the same new price, sometimes more... Ummm, if I'm going to buy a used part, it needs to be at a used price. Wear and tear!


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

What's up with the malware warning for page 29?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

poor Monza


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 What the... 

I... 

Doh! He's put a pre '60 Bug steering wheel in it. That bastard!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> *1996 PONTIAC FIERO GT - $2990 (greenwood)*
> Only 90kmiles auto v6 mid engine black fun and fast this car is very rare call for pictures 708-770-2842


 http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3666877560.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> I really, really dislike people who build cars just to sell them (whether for profit or just because they're "done" and bored). Enjoy the damn car that you always complain you never have because you're constantly building another one. .


 
I never complained that I never had a car, even when I was building them to sell at a profit. It's how I've owned over 120 cars in 37 years. Some have been aorund for upwards of 5 years, some were only around for 5 weeks (or less). I enjoyed building them and have a million ideas for custom cars.

IDGAF if you really, really dislike me for building project cars that I sold at a profit after I got done building them. I've had cars to enjoy driving, and I've had cars that the BUILD was the enjoyment. And I can't own all the cars I like at once, so I own them sequentially.


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> I never complained that I never had a car, even when I was building them to sell at a profit. It's how I've owned over 120 cars in 37 years. Some have been aorund for upwards of 5 years, some were only around for 5 weeks (or less). I enjoyed building them and have a million ideas for custom cars.
> 
> IDGAF if you really, really dislike me for building project cars that I sold at a profit after I got done building them. I've had cars to enjoy driving, and I've had cars that the BUILD was the enjoyment. And I can't own all the cars I like at once, so I own them sequentially.


 I wish I thought everything was somehow about me and felt the need to always comment about it. :wave:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I wish I thought everything was somehow about me and felt the need to always comment about it. :wave:


 :thumbup:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Saw a V70 today with an... ... interesting light setup. :screwy:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I wish I thought everything was somehow about me and felt the need to always comment about it. :wave:


 Did I or did I not fit exactly into the comment he made about "people." Am I, or am I not, "people?"

If you post a stupid comment in public, be prepared when the public comments back, moron.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> Did I or did I not fit exactly into the comment he made about "people." Am I, or am I not, "people?"
> 
> If you post a stupid comment in public, be prepared when the public comments back, moron.


 Do you or do you not find a way to post about the cars you've had a hand in no matter how remote the link? 

Blah, blah, blah, blah blah blah, blah blah blah, blah blah blah, moron.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> I never complained that I never had a car


 I never said _you _did. 



Chris_V said:


> Some have been aorund for upwards of 5 years


 Then clearly my comment wasn't about you. 



Chris_V said:


> IDGAF if you really, really dislike me for building project cars that I sold at a profit after I got done building them.


 IDGAF if you made a profit (which you managed to sneak into that post _twice_, unnecessarily, so that _everyone _can know). 



Chris_V said:


> I've had cars to enjoy driving


 Again, then, clearly not about you.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PerL said:


> Saw a V70 today with an... ... interesting light setup. :screwy:


 In Norway, I'd give it a pass. The parking job is more DIW than the llights. 

Notice the car in the sign below... NO LIGHTS. Maybe we can learn from it.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :sly:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> In Norway, I'd give it a pass. The parking job is more DIW than the llights.


 I have a couple of HID powered Hella lights on my car as well, but the installation is a bit more clever than this setup. Looks like he left the snow plow at home.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


 needs moar yellow


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

thats mad points in the lowrider scene. more like doing it not your style


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

jpr said:


> thats mad points in the lowrider scene. more like doing it not your style


 To each his own.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jpr said:


> thats mad points in the lowrider scene. more like doing it not your style


 But out of a N-body Grand Am?? I kinda like those '63 and '64 Impala ones


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

1985jetta said:


> but out of a n-body grand am?? I kinda like those '63 and '64 impala ones


 dinms =/= diw


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> To each his own.


 That's what doing it not your style means. :screwy:


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha i just *LOL'd out loud*, this was just amazing :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


 Can't tell if DIR or DIW


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Gabe__ said:


> Can't tell if DIR or DIW


 He possibly could have said "LOL" out loud


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> He possibly could have said "LOL" out loud


 but isnt "hahahaha" --> LOL'ing out loud???


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

fastinradford said:


> but isnt "hahahaha" --> LOL'ing out loud???


 Say this: "Ell. Oh. Ell." Or "loll." You just "LOL'd out loud"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 
Ladies:screwy:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 build thread or something, kinda intrigued how they pulled it off, wanna see if it actually moves


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> He possibly could have said "LOL" out loud


 This thread sucks now!


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Greensteeldragon said:


> build thread or something, kinda intrigued how they pulled it off, wanna see if it actually moves


 How they pulled what off? The stickers? The rusted panels? The front seat mounted in the back seat position? The flimsy long steering column?

What sh!tty mod to this car is hard for you to wrap your mind around? Them spending so much money on looking like a douche?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hipster. said:


> How they pulled what off? The stickers? The rusted panels? The front seat mounted in the back seat position? The flimsy long steering column?
> 
> What sh!tty mod to this car is hard for you to wrap your mind around? Them spending so much money on looking like a douche?


 you forgot the chain link fence open roof and no b post and the fact that the doors are twice as long now.


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

Greensteeldragon said:


> build thread or something, kinda intrigued how they pulled it off, wanna see if it actually moves


 I'd like to know what the passengers do if out rains. Roof appears to be made out of chain link fents.


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

If your car has a "club" logo/name on it I instantly assume you're a moron and you're obviously doing it wrong.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

R-Dubya said:


> dinms =/= diw


 so this whole thread is DINMS, from what you are saying.....because if someone did it, it must be THEIR STYLE... 

Yes, I would have to say a chopped up low rider 86 Grand Am is DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

hipster. said:


> How they pulled what off? The stickers? The rusted panels? The front seat mounted in the back seat position? The flimsy long steering column?
> 
> What sh!tty mod to this car is hard for you to wrap your mind around? Them spending so much money on looking like a douche?


 So much money? It's an old Golf, probably a 1.4 or something. These cars are 15 per dozen, at least, here in Yourope.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

On the fence about this one (leaning diw tho):

















In the guys defense he owns the vinyl wrap shop and seems pretty cool, and it's obviously good advertising.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Never mind the fact that the back of that Toyota is an eyesore. I'll never understand why people take unfinished cars to a show like that.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

gross :what:


----------



## dub01 (Oct 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Never mind the fact that the *whole lot* of that Toyota is an eyesore. I'll never understand why people take unfinished cars to a show like that.


 FTFY 

Back when I frequented car shows, some had an "Under Construction" class. I'd see it acceptable there, but I don't know if it's still common practice.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

BluMagic said:


>


 VigorousZX has moved to Japan, I see.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

hipster. said:


>


 There is so much Right in these pictures, I'm baffled how this is in this thread. :screwy:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow... 


http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/3634562535.html 




















> WILL TRADE FOR ATV/QUAD...I have a 99 volkswagon golf 2.0L manual trans with 140k. Starts up, runs fine, it is drive-able. It does have a lot of issues. Number one problem would be that the reverse is blown, all other 5 gears are fine. *Has a lot of rot under it.* there's a dent on the left quarter panel, and a small dent on the right quarter panel. The windshield has a crack down the middle of it. *The left front strut tower is cracked due to the dent on the left front panel.* Any other questions I can answer over the phone.


 How could anyone assume that would be worth anything except junkyard fees?


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

L. Fopps said:


> There is so much Right in these pictures, I'm baffled how this is in this thread. :screwy:


 x2


----------



## Rocco! (Mar 4, 2011)

My brother snapped this picture. It's covered in faux wood grain wallpaper


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found this while looking for a picture for the turd thread:


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

> 1985Jetta
> Found this while looking for a picture for the turd thread:
> ***3 Pics of Red Ford Capri


 Meh, I actually think it is a slight improvement. :sly: 



















You wanna see one DIW? 










:screwy::banghead::laugh:eace::heart:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

^^mercury capri?


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

Ford/Mercury, If I remember correctly they used both badges, ford for the early ones and moved to mercury with the facelift... whatever it is, it certainly ain't a Miata! 

Bad Miatas... 


















NOW POST PICS!


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

hipster. said:


> ^^mercury capri?


 Aussie market SA30 Ford Capri. Most of them were LHD for the US market, but Ford did sell RHD versions in Oz for a few years. Note the "VIC" (Victoria state) license plate.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> so this whole thread is DINMS, from what you are saying.....because if someone did it, it must be THEIR STYLE...
> 
> Yes, I would have to say a chopped up low rider 86 Grand Am is DOING IT WRONG!


 Grossly exaggerating what I said doesn't make you any more right.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You decide.









http://boneheadperformance.com/photo-gallery/?album=3&gallery=46


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

that car might have asthma


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

fine with it.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonder what the weight ratio migh end with that swap. Is the car AWD or just RWD?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

So much talk in here.:facepalm:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 ha! this car was in superstreet like 2 years ago 

http://www.superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/sstp_1201_2004_cion_xb/viewall.html


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> ha! this car was in superstreet like 2 years ago


 All that work and only 120HP??:what: Holy Sh!t I'm impressed.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

i like it :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> All that work and only 120HP??:what: Holy Sh!t I'm impressed.


 and he's only asking 8k for it, haha.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## BCorks (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't even....


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

I see that fairy/dragon Honda all the time. Some middle aged lady drives it.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 
Only in PA:facepalm:


----------



## BCorks (Jan 23, 2013)

owen__ said:


> I see that fairy/dragon Honda all the time. Some middle aged lady drives it.


 I saw it up the parking garage in Steam town and didn't know what to even make of it. :what: I must admit that a lot of time was put into it to make it whatever it is. Different strokes for different folks I guess. 



FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> Only in PA:facepalm:


 Well of course. Can't leave the house here without seeing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

BCorks said:


> I saw it up the parking garage in Steam town and didn't know what to even make of it. :what: I must admit that a lot of time was put into it to make it whatever it is. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course. Can't leave the house here without seeing something out of the ordinary.


 

yeah I see it down here near Kingston/Wilkes-Barre and up in Dallas sometimes. Lots of magic went into this spell.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

:heart:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Rascal04 said:


>


 Hahaha. 

"baka" = "stupid" in Japanese 

I lived over there and never saw any personalized plates.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

3nj()y:vampire:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This came up in the


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Do people really live there?:sly::what::screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Do people really live there?:sly::what::screwy:


 Ever heard of the south? :laugh:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

Psh, The South? There's a trailer park about 15 mins from my house.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3694672626.html





> Se Habla Espanol










_"Surprise, surprise."_


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## BCorks (Jan 23, 2013)

owen__ said:


> yeah I see it down here near Kingston/Wilkes-Barre and up in Dallas sometimes. Lots of magic went into this spell.


 Indeed hahaha. No spell can turn it back.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

DIW? i kinda like it...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> _"Surprise, surprise."_


 Just noticed the license plate on the probe :laugh: 










































http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/3680868260.html


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)

Saw this today :screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> Ever heard of the south? :laugh:


 We have these in PA too :laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

The nuts were either pink or faded red, pretty sure they were pink.


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

Atl-Atl said:


> The nuts were either pink or faded red, pretty sure they were pink.


 That poor handicapped icon guy is dangerously close to getting teabagged


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

jpr said:


> you forgot the chain link fence open roof and no b post and the fact that the doors are twice as long now.


 I wonder how the hinges bear the weight of TWO door now...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


> DIW? i kinda like it...


 Harlequin Fiat Multipla?:facepalm::vampire:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Ever heard of the south? :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIW? 

Though I do like the music. 

And he did do it all himself.... IDK. The end result is still hideous. 





 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2582276/1986-subaru-justy/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> DIW?
> 
> Though I do like the music.
> 
> ...


 all DIW including the music


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ValidUsername said:


> That poor handicapped icon guy is dangerously close to getting teabagged


 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> *DIW?*
> 
> Though I do like the music.
> 
> And he did do it all himself.... IDK. *The end result is still hideous.*


 You answered your own question. That music is horrible. HORRIBLE.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

I beg to differ. That music is good. Good luck finding anyone these days who plays instruments that good anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

devianb said:


>


The garden edger roll used as ground effects?
-profit?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Yo dawg, we heard you like non color matched wings...

EDIT: ...and stick on autozone chrome trim


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> The garden edger roll used as ground effects?
> -profit?


Unfortunately not the first time I've seen this. :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

the accord...worst aftermarket tail lights ever....










and I cringed a whole $hit ton when I saw this Hugger Orange SS


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

A local friend saw this on I-15 yesterday:


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Spotted this on Saturday afternoon


----------



## OEM+Mark4 (Feb 11, 2013)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> Spotted this on Saturday afternoon


I think the thought behind this one was, Well i have a mini van and a welder, I really do need a truck. Boom van truck.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

OEM+Mark4 said:


> I think the thought behind this one was, Well i have a mini van and a welder, I really do need a truck. Boom van truck.


And take note of the barn door type hinges on the tailgate. Has a little bit of country charm as well.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> and I cringed a whole $hit ton when I saw this Hugger Orange SS


Swap out the wheels and remove the chrome SS stick on letters and that would be a beautiful, clean SS.

Exhaust should be switched back to the dual round pipes as well.

I'd gladly take that car off his hands. Miss my camaro's.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

TurboMinivan said:


> A local friend saw this on I-15 yesterday:




LOL


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag70/CraymacD/20121127_154036_zpsdf4c6cc7.jpg


 Other than some pretty sihtty wiring, is there anything else should we be looking at?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

^is that... a propane injection kit? lol! Hope no one died!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TurboMinivan said:


> A local friend saw this on I-15 yesterday:


Those mountains in the background.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Other than some pretty sihtty wiring, is there anything else should we be looking at?


:sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Other than some pretty sihtty wiring, is there anything else should we be looking at?


The tank of something hooked up to the airbox. That's the red hose crossing above the motor.



FuelInMyVeins said:


> Altima with tinted lights


That one's pretty subjective. It's not really my thing, but it's not badly done, and it's nothing like all of the absurdly riced-out cars you posted alongside it.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


This 240 isn't awful. Body looks straight, and someone with taste and skill could make this a proud example again. $.02


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> :sly:


 What do you mean?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> What do you mean?


It's obvious...even the mk2 guys laughed at it :sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> It's obvious...even the mk2 guys laughed at it :sly:


OK.... you win this time. A mystery it will remain.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> OK.... you win this time. A mystery it will remain.


Did you not read my post? Or z0d's?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

saw this in jersey. i was shocked it still had its pee shooter muffler :sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Did you not read my post? Or z0d's?


 I saw your posts after I replied, but they weren't exactly clear. You guys both ended your post with a question trying to confirm what it is. Is it actually propane? I don't see a valve on it, so that's why I asked. It's a dirty canister in the engine bay (of what I'm guessing is a MK1 Golf) 

I figured 1985Jetta knew what it was, but apparently he doesn't know either.

Neither does anyone here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5995999-Yo-what-s-this-****&p=81246758

I guess the mystery is going to die with this guy.
http://www.wetdub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=17651


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

:heart: this thread:laugh:
edit: surprised no one posted the TT in the house yet.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Bierce IV said:


> :heart: this thread:laugh:
> edit: surprised no one posted the TT in the house yet.


Umm it's not DIW.


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

BluMagic said:


>



I can dig this actually..:beer:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

devianb said:


>


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> no plates is diw? or is there some minutiae only vw guy would catch, like wrong headrest, different shade of beige


He posted that the aaftermarket Nissan taillights reminded him of those... not that it was DIW.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


VigorousZX?



FuelInMyVeins said:


>


What's wrong here? All I see is "MK IV" and if that's what you're pointing out, then that's not DIW. Though those tires he's using on the street...look like Hoosier A6/R6's... :sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> What's wrong here? All I see is "MK IV" and if that's what you're pointing out, then that's not DIW. Though those tires he's using on the street...look like Hoosier A6/R6's... :sly:


You should get your eyes checked. Suv stance + aftermarket wheels = DIW in my book.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BMW answer to El Camino?:laugh::laugh:










MKIV Supra with GTR rear









Super JDM Alpha Squad from AutoZone.:vampire:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> BMW answer to El Camino?:laugh::laugh:


nothing wrong


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

Whats with posting DIR pictures, in the DIW thread?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

A_Dirty_Cupcake said:


> Whats with posting DIR pictures, in the DIW thread?


Unfortunately there are a lot of n00bs or people with crappy sense of humor who like to post in here. Like that stock Mk4 Jetta with blue wheels, who effing cares. Honestly.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Scariest thing about this video is his friend getting under the car while it's on the scissor jack. 





TaaT said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of n00bs or people with crappy sense of humor who like to post in here. Like that stock Mk4 Jetta with blue wheels, who effing cares. Honestly.


Why don't you shut your mouth and click X button. You never post anything in this thread.


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

devianb said:


>


I believe that is for sale. E30 on International Scout frame.
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=195490
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=195490&page=7


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Why don't you shut your mouth and click X button. You never post anything in this thread.


Better to not post anything than post pictures where nearly everyone has to ask "Why is this DIW?"


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


lmaooooo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> lmaooooo


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hipster. said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of n00bs or people with crappy sense of humor who like to post in here. Like that stock Mk4 Jetta with blue wheels, who effing cares. Honestly.





FuelInMyVeins said:


> Why don't you shut your mouth and click X button. You never post anything in this thread.





hipster. said:


> Better to not post anything than post pictures where nearly everyone has to ask "Why is this DIW?"


Dangerously close to pretty annoying that can lock this thread again. Can't you people just stop?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Dangerously close to pretty annoying that can lock this thread again. Can't you people just stop?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't the first one to start the battle.:sly: As you can see I didn't even bother to reply to his last post.:vampire:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Dangerously close to pretty annoying that can lock this thread again. Can't you people just stop?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2





FuelInMyVeins said:


> relax man.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I wasn't the first one to start the battle.:sly: As you can see I didn't even bother to reply to his last post.:vampire:


Doesn't matter who started it. Just don't do it. It's childish and I can't stand seeing this thread locked all the time for stupid ****. Now post stuff, or don't reply. PM if you need to discuss something with someone. I'm asking nicely. Any more off topic replies will be reported to mods.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Doesn't matter who started it. Just don't do it. It's childish and I can't stand seeing this thread locked all the time for stupid ****. Now post stuff, or don't reply. I'm asking nicely*. Any more off topic replies will be reported to mods.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Doesn't matter who started it. Just don't do it. It's childish and I can't stand seeing this thread locked all the time for stupid ****. Now post stuff, or don't reply. I'm asking nicely. Any more off topic replies will be reported to mods.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


PM Sent

This car subtly DIW


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found this car in the "best of craigslist" index :laugh:


















http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/phx/1181323797.html

Edit: another find:


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1990 Mazda 626 Coupe TWR (GD) by Spottedlaurel, on Flickr

TRI-SPOKE WHEELS!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And it's a 1988 GT 










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1988...3?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c31441237#v4-44


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

could you imagine how embarassing it would be if he forgot the other spoiler


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## ScoobyWRX (Jul 3, 2012)

Found this Integra type R on my recent trip to Morocco (home country) :laugh:. FYI, that's a Renault 5.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> And it's a 1988 (Fiero) GT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1988...3?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c31441237#v4-44


 Did he upholster the inside of the moonroof? 

and - dat hood scoop.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Did he upholster the inside of the moonroof?
> 
> and - dat hood scoop.



yes, looks like he did. Fortunately it looks like most of the 'mods' are stick on, should be removable assuming anyone buys that gem.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

A_Dirty_Cupcake said:


> I can dig this actually..:beer:


You can find these in Mexico. Very popular and here is the front. I beleive these were Mexican market only. I could be wrong.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> I beleive these were Mexican market only. I could be wrong.


http://encarsglobe.com/gallery/volkswagen-city-jetta.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

2ohgti said:


> You can find these in Mexico. Very popular and here is the front. I beleive these were Mexican market only. I could be wrong.


Yup, you see them every now and then here in TX, all running Mexico plates.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I think those odd Jettas were also the City Jetta model in Canada. Does the City Golf share that front end? THe City Golf was known as the Bora HS in China. 

There's also a different Brazilian updated Mk4 too, I think.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

I walked by this man feeding a tape measure into his Prius. Not sure what he was doing, or if it was doing it wrong. But it occurred.


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Now there's a typical Prius owner


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bigtree said:


> Now there's a typical Prius owner


No doubt. A picture truly IS worth a 1000 words. :screwy:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

at around 46 second.... dafuq is that


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

hipster. said:


> I walked by this man feeding a tape measure into his Prius. Not sure what he was doing, or if it was doing it wrong. But it occurred.


Measuring interior volume. Keep feeding tape into the cabin until you can stuff no more, and thats how many linear feet your interior space is.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> at around 46 second.... dafuq is that


You don't wanna know.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

That Jetta is also the Canadian ''City'' Jetta.
I have a '08 City Golf. The front end is slightly different, but it's a mk4 at heart.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

Art cars are not DIW, because Art Car.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

hipster. said:


> I walked by this man feeding a tape measure into his Prius. Not sure what he was doing, or if it was doing it wrong. But it occurred.


That's ****ing dumb. The proper way to measure cabin volume is to pour gallons of water (or milk) into it, and see how many it takes to fill it up.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^ Wonderful hahah


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

autopulse said:


> ^ Wonderful hahah


theres a full youtube vid of it, its hilarious


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a difference between poorly/bad taste modified cars... and art cars... and those Japanese cars insanely modified as a joke.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

All DIW imo


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> theres a full youtube vid of it, its hilarious


Remi Gaillard!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> There is a difference between poorly/bad taste modified cars... and art cars... and those Japanese cars insanely modified as a joke.


The Bosozoku cars aren't really intended as a joke. They're meant to emulate this car and others like it:










I have no idea about the exhausts though. But I personally think they're awesome.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> All DIW imo


They're all doing exactly what they're meant to do.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> All DIW imo


They're all doing exactly what they're meant to do.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lol that was hilarious!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


I thought it was just a bunch ghey BMW dorks until the paintball guns were whipped out. I guess it was all in fun, but I'm just sayin'... A can of whoopass would most likely be opened up if someone started shooting my cars with a paintball gun. 

Maybe I'm just too sensitive, but I've always live by the philosophy "You never mess with a man's car"


----------



## leddifer (Oct 7, 2010)

Jack-the-Tripper said:


>


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> from last nights show


hahahahahaha this POS is from my town! smh straight out of a time machine :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Most might think this is wrong (I personally like it, minus the quad exhaust).


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Most might think this is wrong (I personally like it, minus the quad exhaust).


I'm the opposite. I love the exhaust but don't like the rest


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Most might think this is wrong (I personally like it, minus the quad exhaust).


Took me a while to get that it's a Camry I'm looking at. I'm not a fan, but wouldn't call it DIW.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

550i sport? Meh, at least it will be nice on the inside.


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

Nah, only the wheels are BMW. The greenhouse in the first picture looks like an Opel Omega.










So... An Aston that zigs?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


Fantastic! I'm saving up for sheepskins for my car and I hope they come out looking a little better then this. Still, they're not too bad just a little loose here and there.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Most might think this is wrong (I personally like it, minus the quad exhaust).


All day every day, I would hit.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

hipster. said:


> All day every day, I would hit.


That's the start of a new trend- VIPBR
Beer goggles makes anything look good.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> That's the start of a new trend- VIPBR
> Beer goggles makes anything look good.


:laugh:

I honestly probably drive any VIP car. They're so over the top they make them ironically cool  Plus VIP was bagging and slamming cars way before the euro kids thought it was cool. :snowcool:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Saw these two today in my neighborhood, if they're member's cars...sorry charlie.

(I see this one all the time.)


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

not feelin that exhaust on the wagon at all. hood notch fails are always DIW.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

owen__ said:


> not feelin that exhaust on the wagon at all. hood notch fails are always DIW.


The biggest deal breakers for me are the automatic transmission and the "Un Pimp Zei Auto" sticker". The rest is definitely doing it wrong though.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

the wagon is auto? that sucks. I knew a girl that had a vr6 wagon 5 speed. I don't like mk4's to begin with but I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

owen__ said:


> the wagon is auto? that sucks. I knew a girl that had a vr6 wagon 5 speed. I don't like mk4's to begin with but I thought it was kinda cool.


Honestly a 5 speed mk4 Jetta wagon is the only mk4 I would consider if I was forced to own one and piss my money away.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah I like them but I can see myself selling it in 6 months. to boring.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Despite all the hate/jokes about MK4, I still love that body style. Especially 20th Anniversary Imola GTI.:heart::heart:

Per rules


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


DIW because not slanted, amirite? :laugh:


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


I want to know who hacked up this abortion so that I can suicide-bomb his house.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> I want to know who hacked up this abortion so that I can suicide-bomb his house.


:laugh: at least it's only a base. Could be a factory yellow one, so I guess that's bad


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> DIW because not slanted, amirite? :laugh:


diw because canada land


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> DIW because not slanted, amirite? :laugh:


Wrong, DIW because missing "NO FAT CHICKS":laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Gabe__ said:


> Wrong, DIW because missing "NO FAT CHICKS":laugh:


Not but I'm sure Fatlace :laugh:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


While not my style. I don't see how this is DIW. The work looks pretty immaculate. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> While not my style. I don't see how this is DIW. The work looks pretty immaculate. Maybe I'm missing something?


with you on this one. its not for everyone but that is some seriously beautiful artwork right there :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW that is even worse than "Pimp My Ride". Complete shambles. :facepalm:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

hipster. said:


> Saw these two today in my neighborhood, if they're member's cars...sorry charlie.
> 
> (I see this one all the time.)


He misspelled "lyfe"


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> He misspelled "lyfe"


:thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm:

http://ocala.craigslist.org/cto/3716819777.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:
> http://ocala.craigslist.org/cto/3716819777.html


"has 2 racing seats and _rolecage_."
Curious what role they'll be playing...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

Continuing my stereotyping of people who drink Monster.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't even know what that is.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> I don't even know what that is.


I'm voting Maxima.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

it says in the ad that it's a 1998 Mazda 626


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Continuing my stereotyping of people who drink Monster.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> I don't even know what that is.
> 
> 
> hipster. said:
> ...


 It wasn't a contest, you guys could have clicked the link.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

lol at the CUSTOM gauge cluster


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> It wasn't a contest, you guys could have clicked the link.


Yeah but that would be sensical like googling instead of starting a thread in TCL asking "what size wheels come stock on a base Jetta"


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Drink up friend. Take all you want but you must drink all you take.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Drink up friend. Take all you want but you must drink all you take.


I don't drink Monster crap, but your stereotype about people who do is :screwy:.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I don't drink Monster crap, but your stereotype about people who do is :screwy:.


Oh? Do tell. I would love to see a photo of a someone of the intellectual nature drinking a Monster.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I don't drink Monster crap, but your stereotype about people who do is :screwy:.


 I don't think you know how stereotypes work.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

hipster. said:


> Oh? Do tell. I would love to see a photo of a someone of the intellectual nature drinking a Monster.


As a computer scientist, I'll occasionaly drink an energy drink from Monster (I don't like drinking one brand, be it Red Bull, Mt Dew, NOS, Star Bucks, etc). No, I don't have Monster stickers or clothing.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My uncle, who is 65, and an extreme naturalist (the man walks several miles a day, for fun, and eats a garlic clove every morning for health), recently started drinking rockstar and monster. If a man like that can, then there is no stereotype of those who do. 

Monster is thought of as cool for cars because of sponsorship like Ken block etc. It's just extremely successful marketing. People buy the stickers to put them onto their riced civics.

Argument done, please?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I thought it was just a bunch ghey BMW dorks until the paintball guns were whipped out. I guess it was all in fun, but I'm just sayin'... A can of whoopass would most likely be opened up if someone started shooting my cars with a paintball gun.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too sensitive, but I've always live by the philosophy "You never mess with a man's car"


I have to agree with you here, It's one thing to talk trash to each other, it's another to damage a persons car. Though by the looks of it this may have been pre-planned between both groups. They all seemed a bit calm.


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Egz said:


> As a computer scientist, I'll occasionaly drink an energy drink from Monster (I don't like drinking one brand, be it Red Bull, Mt Dew, NOS, Star Bucks, etc). No, I don't have Monster stickers or clothing.





VDub2625 said:


> My uncle, who is 65, and an extreme naturalist (the man walks several miles a day, for fun, and eats a garlic clove every morning for health), recently started drinking rockstar and monster. If a man like that can, then there is no stereotype of those who do.
> 
> Monster is thought of as cool for cars because of sponsorship like Ken block etc. It's just extremely successful marketing. People buy the stickers to put them onto their riced civics.
> 
> ...


Yep that clears everything up... :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> My uncle, who is 65, and an extreme naturalist (the man walks several miles a day, for fun, and eats a garlic clove every morning for health), recently started drinking rockstar and monster. If a man like that can, then there is no stereotype of those who do.
> 
> Monster is thought of as cool for cars because of sponsorship like Ken block etc. It's just extremely successful marketing. People buy the stickers to put them onto their riced civics.
> 
> ...


Much better :thumbup:


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> My uncle, who is 65, and an extreme naturalist (the man walks several miles a day, for fun, and eats a garlic clove every morning for health), recently started drinking rockstar and monster. If a man like that can, then there is no stereotype of those who do.
> 
> Monster is thought of as cool for cars because of sponsorship like Ken block etc. It's just extremely successful marketing. People buy the stickers to put them onto their riced civics.
> 
> ...


So, your uncle wears TapOut branded clothing now and bought an H2 with chrome 20's?


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Saw this outside of a Chipotle. Turns out he lives 4 blocks from me.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> So, your uncle wears TapOut branded clothing now and bought an H2 with chrome 20's?


Flat brimmin' the illest yo!

That or Juggalo. You decide.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

alerxovawo said:


>


But those are collectibles!


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

alerxovawo said:


>


I see what you did there 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Oh? Do tell. I would love to see a photo of a someone of the intellectual nature drinking a Monster.


I'm pretty sure it's better to drink Monster energy drink once in a while than smoke weed.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I'm pretty sure it's better to drink Monster energy drink once in a while than smoke weed.


I'm pretty sure you're completely wrong. No one has every developed diabetes or an irregular heartbeat from mj. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I'm pretty sure it's better to drink Monster energy drink once in a while than smoke weed.


Troll alert. Post reported.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> I'm pretty sure you're completely wrong. No one has every developed diabetes or an irregular heartbeat from mj. :thumbup:


Nice try.:thumbup:



VDub2625 said:


> Troll alert. Post reported.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2













:laugh::laugh:


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

hipster. said:


> Continuing my stereotyping of people who drink Monster.


ya know, there are some of us that drink Monster and also make fun of guys who wear skinny jeans, toms, a really tight fitting plaid short sleeve, a satchel with assorted Apple products inside, and a knit cap. See what I did there Hipster. It's called stereotyping. It's lame.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

slomofo. said:


> ya know, there are some of us that drink Monster and also *make fun of guys who wear skinny jeans, toms, a really tight fitting plaid short sleeve, a satchel with assorted Apple products inside, and a knit cap.* See what I did there Hipster. It's called stereotyping. It's lame.


I make fun of those douchebags too. I've probably been making fun of them longer than you have. :thumbup:


----------



## Drei (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hipster. said:


> I make fun of those douchebags too. I've probably been making fun of them longer than you have. :thumbup:


Way before you even heard of it, bro.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

hipster. said:


> I make fun of those douchebags too. I've probably been making fun of them longer than you have. :thumbup:


I see what you did there 
For the second time in this thread
Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

devianb said:


>


Peter Griffins long red car maybe? 










Crappy picture is crappy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had to act fast for this.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Had to act fast for this.



doesnt look like there are any sidewalks for him to ride ?? how else is he going to get around?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

romanl said:


> doesnt look like there are any sidewalks for him to ride ?? how else is he going to get around?


The nearest major store was over 2 miles away.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/3720300299.html
1965 Stingray - $23.5K


>


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/3720300299.html
> 1965 Stingray - $23.5K


It was all "fixable" until the last pick. I need a vomit emoji.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/3720300299.html
> 1965 Stingray - $23.5K


For some reason I absolutely despise duckbills on C2's, so I'd drive it with the stock rear and the existing front.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> It was all "fixable" until the last pick. I need a vomit emoji.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't let Hump Lightning see that Miata.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> The nearest major store was over 2 miles away.


so a guy who does not drive, and has electric chair (capable of doing that distance and back) is considered DIW ??? :screwy::screwy:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

romanl said:


> so a guy who does not drive, and has electric chair (capable of doing that distance and back) is considered DIW ??? :screwy::screwy:


Maybe being crippled is DIW?

Edit: Just got it. He forgot to signal.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

69CougarConvert said:


> Maybe being crippled is DIW?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

hardcoresuperstar said:


>


Welcome to the internet, I can see you haven't been here very long.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

knight ridah


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

"So the green Cadillac, which used to be flat grey with orange wheels and accents, is a salvage title with a messed up transmission but he said he would rather have it look "good" than have it run nice. It also has Lamborghini doors, but only on the front two doors, speakers behind the grill AND 11 tv's! Hahahah!!! The Navigator also has speakers behind the grill that you can see."


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

romanl said:


> so a guy who does not drive, and has electric chair (capable of doing that distance and back) is considered DIW ??? :screwy::screwy:


We've got a guy around here who has one of those chairs and rides it directly into oncoming traffic, down the middle of the lane, on a two-lane road with a speed limit of 35 mph, and he even does that at night and doesn't have any reflectors or anything on his chair.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> We've got a guy around here who has one of those chairs and rides it directly into oncoming traffic, down the middle of the lane, on a two-lane road with a speed limit of 35 mph, and he even does that at night and doesn't have any reflectors or anything on his chair.


If I was all crippled up, I might give zero ****s as well


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> We've got a guy around here who has one of those chairs and rides it directly into oncoming traffic, down the middle of the lane, on a two-lane road with a speed limit of 35 mph, and he even does that at night and doesn't have any reflectors or anything on his chair.


why should he care he's already in a chair what more can happen to him


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

This is DIW thread not discussion thread.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> This is DIW thread not discussion thread.


It is about one of the DIW pictures though


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Poland never disappoints:facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

it was born as mx5


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ Whew! Good thing there's only 1.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> knight ridah


Knight ridah :laugh:

Think he would approve?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> it was born as mx5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minus the hood scoop and sidepipes, I like that. Its got cartoony proportions and probably has some get up and go too.

:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Based off a 2001 cougar


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

devianb said:


>



Not too bad. Know why, because it was made from the start to be a joke. Its supposed to be ridiculous. There is nothing serious going on here. There is nothing fake going on, its a giant caricature of itself because it was designed and built that way. Not saying I like it of course, its almost like a film prop designed for a scene in a movie and then stored away for all eternity in a closet,.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


Not DIW:screwy:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Not DIW:screwy:


Parts of it were: the cheesy eyelids, the Cupra R emblem and the R badge in the front, blacked out 4 motion badge, and the mirrors are terrible. You could make an argument about the music being sh!tty and taking the shirt off seems like DIW.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Parts of it were: the cheesy eyelids, the Cupra R emblem and the R badge in the front, blacked out 4 motion badge, and the mirrors are terrible. You could make an argument about the music being sh!tty and taking the shirt off seems like DIW.


Music wasn't too bad. 100x better than Dumbstep.


----------



## danny_mk3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Had to snap a real quick picture because the entire family was standing there. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Based off a 2001 cougar


IDK- the work actually looks decent in that picture.
Most of the time- these reproduction have terrible fit lines and wavy bodies.

What is worse-that R8 reproduction, or this?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

R8 because it's trying to be something it's not. At least the other one has some creativity in it (no matter how bad). 

And the R8 just looks "off". The panels might be wavy, hard to tell... but to many creases, not enough flow.

EDIT: I feel bad starting a new page with just a little comment. Here's a car on fire.










I shot this on the way into work today. The white blur to the extreme right. It was on the other side of the highway and I pulled my phone out as fast as I could (I got plenty of advance warning as I could see the smoke from far away). DIW on my part for not getting the shot right, pic taking while driving, both, or neither. Whatever.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> What is worse-that R8 reproduction, or this?


"Yes."


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Whatever.


DIW because that is a picture of nothing. You suck, don't post anymore.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Cough "Google co-founder" cough, cough.  Really now, really :what:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Cough "Google co-founder" cough, cough.


He lose a bet or something?


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

more like he has money and doesn't care.. one of those i did it cause i can situations i bet.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hipster. said:


> DIW because that is a picture of nothing. You suck, don't post anymore.


 Don't worry, I drove by a few minutes earlier. It was quite spectacular.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> He lose a bet or something?


it was an april fools prank his employees pulled on him:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Don't worry, I drove by a few minutes earlier. It was quite spectacular.


:thumbup:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted this heap today (well technically 2 in one picture by TCL standards, but not mine). Had a green painted grille, all the usual 45 degree angle TCL hated decals on the windshield, a ricer spoiler, a fart can, and whatever that is on the window :screwy: . Blurred the driver out because I have no idea what would happen if I showed her.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

:facepalm:

Picture is diw.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

admiralbabar said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Picture is diw.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


It doesn't show us anything. I could tell you a million things I've seen diw on cars, but it's useless without a visual source. 

This is like if I was posting in a help thread, saying "Hey, I need help with this injector wiring", and showing a picture of the muffler. Same car, but showing nothing I'm describing. I could tell you about the injector harness all day long, but to the people I'm asking about it with, another picture of a part of the car showing nothing I am talking out is pointless. The rest of the car is ok...why show it?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

admiralbabar said:


> It doesn't show us anything. I could tell you a million things I've seen diw on cars, but it's useless without a visual depiction.
> 
> This is like if I was posting in a help thread, saying "Hey, I need help with this injector wiring", and showing a picture of the muffler. Same car, but showing nothing I'm describing. I could tell you about the injector harness all day long, but to the people I'm asking about it with, another picture of a part of the car showing nothing I am talking out is pointless. The rest of the car is ok...why show it?


You can see some of it (like the stickers)


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> You can see some of it (like the stickers)


Have your cake, and eat it too...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

admiralbabar said:


> Have your cake, and eat it too...


ok...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Don't worry, I drove by a few minutes earlier. It was quite spectacular.


Thank god for this. Only wish you would have taken 20 pictures so I could quote all of them in this response.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


This must have been used to remove a flat tire at that spot..
Rear diff would put all the power to the free wheeling hub means you can't drive it like this.
I say that's more DIR than DIW if they did not have a normal jack.
Tho needs wheel chocks.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> This must have been used to remove a flat tire at that spot..
> Rear diff would put all the power to the free wheeling hub means you can't drive it like this.
> I say that's more DIR than DIW if they did not have a normal jack.
> Tho needs wheel chocks.


Altezza headlights. Hello:sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


Lol anyone know this douche's username. I wanna laugh at him.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Don't worry, I drove by a few minutes earlier. It was quite spectacular.


Lol


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Altezza headlights. Hello:sly:


You can see the headlights?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

92skirmishgti said:


> You can see the headlights?


Hello :sly:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Hello :sly:


On the dolly-supported Nissan pickup truck pic fuelinmyvains said "altezza headlights" were diw on the pickup but meant tailights. The other guy 92 whatever showed altezza tailights and called them headlights. Both were trying to be funny


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

92skirmishgti said:


> You can see the headlights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> This must have been used to remove a flat tire at that spot..
> Rear diff would put all the power to the free wheeling hub means you can't drive it like this.
> I say that's more DIR than DIW if they did not have a normal jack.
> Tho needs wheel chocks.


Of course, none of this applies if it is being rope towed, like it is.....


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>





admiralbabar said:


> It doesn't show us anything. I could tell you a million things I've seen diw on cars, but it's useless without a visual source.


i totally see the DIW in this pic ... its hiding on the back, but its still DIW :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

romanl said:


> i totally see the DIW in this pic ... its hiding on the back, but its still DIW :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I really like the chin rest.:sly:


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Spotted this heap today (well technically 2 in one picture by TCL standards, but not mine). Had a green painted grille, all the usual 45 degree angle TCL hated decals on the windshield, a ricer spoiler, a fart can, and whatever that is on the window :screwy: . Blurred the driver out because I have no idea what would happen if I showed her.


she looks black :sly:



and LOL at the video of the guy with the r32:facepalm:
A Camaro should be in there and not an r32


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Saw this yesterday at the mall. It was so of that I had to take a pic. 










My guess is that this drivers stops once he fills the bump from the parking spot. 


A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

jakellama123 said:


> she looks black :sly:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Saw this yesterday at the mall. It was so of that I had to take a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parking again...boring


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> parking again...boring


Srsly


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

boradie sucht said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



I amuse myself too much


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hipster. said:


> Srsly


And your content is where?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> And your content is where?


Page back a few :thumbup:


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3728170127.html












Retard said:


> 2000 TOYOTA MR2 SPYDER COMPLETELY DONE OVER MI 94000 EXCELLENT CONDITION $ 28,000 B.O.
> 
> 5 SPEED MANUAL,NEW CLUTCH, NEW TIRES, NEW TOP, A/C, REMOTE DOOR POPPER, NEW SEATS,
> 
> ...


:bs:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabe__ said:


> MR2 Ferrari


Wow that's bad. Normally a replica tries to look like a specific model.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hipster. said:


> Page back a few :thumbup:


So... not here. More useless comments. Good to know you continually contribute substance :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor B13









Sentra "GTi-R"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


I remember this car from a previous DIW thread, good to see it's still going


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I remember this car from a previous DIW thread, good to see it's still going


 That has to be at least six or seven paychecks worth of PepBoys purchases stuck to that thing...
_



























































Click to expand...


"Just wait until you see what I'm going to get NEXT week!"_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

take the big ones :laugh:


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

69CougarConvert said:


> Wow that's bad. Normally a replica tries to look like a specific model.


correct me if im wrong, but im pretty sure its going for a 360.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

I'm pretty sure you could still get a lot of pu$$y with that car. Most chicks don't even know how 360 looks like. 

Blonde Girl: Aw Ferrari car (seems legit)


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Brickx3 said:


> correct me if im wrong, but im pretty sure its going for


No your right. I can kind of see it when they're next to each other.


----------



## dihanie (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

WTF is that?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks like a leech or one of those bottom-feeder fish

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is that?


http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/extra-terrestrial-vehicle


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

PSU said:


> :facepalm:


:facepalm: ... kids. look at that front wheel too, the tire has shifted in the turn and does not even exist on the outer edge


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor R32


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I forsee another "Tragic Accident:Teen Flips Car At 140 3 People Killed" headline in the future with that R32


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

taking pictures going that fast. idiot.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

dihanie said:


>


Yeah the Car Factory .... Yeah ... Good Ol' kitcar Mike




























http://www.kitcarmike.com/


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

dihanie said:


>


DIR in my opinion. Wood Drive.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ 
I just realized that this guy is handicapped or a douche parked in a handicapped spot. If he is handicapped and in a wheel chair, I would like to see him get in and out of this thing.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^
> I just realized that this guy is handicapped or a douche parked in a handicapped spot. If he is handicapped and in a wheel chair, I would like to see him get in and out of this thing.


LOL @ thinking Handicapped = Wheelchair. Def DIW.

Some heart conditions (Shunts, Diabetes, etc) can require that the driver have handicap accessibility (closer parking) depending on what is wrong with their heart.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> LOL @ thinking Handicapped = Wheelchair. Def DIW.
> 
> Some heart conditions (Shunts, Diabetes, etc) can require that the driver have handicap accessibility (closer parking) depending on what is wrong with their heart.


That's why I said *if* he's handicapped and in a wheelchair.

Edit: I read it again and I can see that it can be read without the wheelchair being an "if" as well.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> That's why I said *if* he's handicapped and in a wheelchair.
> 
> Edit: I read it again and I can see that it can be read without the wheelchair being an "if" as well.


I read the if, just seemed like you were inferring that in order to park in a HC space one needs to be in a wheelchair. And that isn't true.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> I read the if, just seemed like you were inferring that in order to park in a HC space one needs to be in a wheelchair. And that isn't true.


Yep :thumbup: all good

Back to DIW

I give you Tiburons with sunroofs on the hood


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

dihanie said:


>




a carp?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

69CougarConvert said:


> Yep :thumbup: all good
> 
> Back to DIW
> 
> I give you Tiburons with sunroofs on the hood


Haha, I'm kinda suprised that isn't more common. Genious!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Haha, I'm kinda suprised that isn't more common. Genious!


X2 All I would need is a tilt feature to let heat escape. This is bizzarro world. They were trying so hard to just be different, they actually came up with something that could be useful.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> X2 All I would need is a tilt feature to let heat escape. This is bizzarro world. They were trying so hard to just be different, they actually came up with something that could be useful.


 I can't wait to see the eBay drop-ons.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> X2 All I would need is a tilt feature to let heat escape. This is bizzarro world. They were trying so hard to just be different, they actually came up with something that could be useful.


That would reek havoc on aerodynamics and would likely create a ton of lift when open and at speed. there's a reason you don't see sh*t like that on cars and it's not because tens of thousands of intelligent auto engineers haven't thought of it in the years since the invention of motor vehicles.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> X2 All I would need is a tilt feature to let heat escape.





one swell foop said:


> That would reek havoc on aerodynamics and would likely create a ton of lift when open and at speed. there's a reason you don't see sh*t like that on cars and it's not because tens of thousands of intelligent auto engineers haven't thought of it in the years since the invention of motor vehicles.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^
> I just realized that this guy is handicapped or a douche parked in a handicapped spot. If he is handicapped and in a wheel chair, I would like to see him get in and out of this thing.


I seen handicap tags on a motorcycle


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> I seen handicap tags on a motorcycle


The guy probably has diabetes or heart problems, as hipster pointed out on the last page. Or he just took it from his grandma.

It didn't look like this though did it?  (Not that handicapped=wheelchair) lol


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Btw since you guys loved the Tiburons I posted before, I figured I'd give the honda guys some love too.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/3732303647.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

$18000 and it's yours. Inside is decent at least


























http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3684941992.html


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


You DO know how the air is ducted on that, right? 
If you can't figure it out, I'm not going to explain it to you.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TRcQCuP2b5A/S0GHatJBZTI/AAAAAAAAJBw/KNc8Pb4JCrk/s400/*******+auto+repair1036.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_91MaiKM4ZAc/SmTsOH-9nmI/AAAAAAAAEuc/EtBsInJzv5o/s400/*******+Repair.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TRcQCuP2b5A/S8fgrM6-ZHI/AAAAAAAAKC4/L3ZtHQTfhWE/s1600/*******+car+repair+1252.jpg
































http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_TRcQCuP2b5A/S0GHbN-t6aI/AAAAAAAAJCA/nMx9ESGpQfU/s400/*******+auto+repair1039.jpg
























http://hooniverse.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/*******.jpg


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> You DO know how the air is ducted on that, right?
> If you can't figure it out, I'm not going to explain it to you.


 (raises hand) I assume the air goes in the grill, and then flows out the slots in the hood/trunklid. It's probably pretty warm, too since it passed through the radiator. 

Did I pass?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> You DO know how the air is ducted on that, right?
> If you can't figure it out, I'm not going to explain it to you.


I think it was just an illustration of how a very high performance car can have ducting in the hood. I think McBanagon knows the Elise is mid engine.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

In hollywood florida. Home of all snowbird french canadians. 2 stick on cowls and 3 sets of fog lights.
he asked me for $5 after taking this picture of his car. LOL


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> (raises hand) I assume the air goes in the grill, and then flows out the slots in the hood/trunklid. It's probably pretty warm, too since it passed through the radiator.
> 
> Did I pass?


In the grille, out the hood, plus further back if it's ducted back there, thus creating more down-force which is distributed in a way that, just a guess here, engineers specifically designed to provide added grip and stability.
In a best case scenario with the retards with the sunroofs on their hoods, air would be forced through the open hole in the hood, through the engine bay which would cool the engine, then force a ton of air out underneath the car causing lift and instability at speed. The added glass at a steeper angle might result in the creation of a little additional down-force, but that would be at the front of the car, where the wheels that drive the car are not.
In a worse case, and more likely scenario, the designers of the car would have looked at the aerodynamics and designed them so that there is lower pressure air under the car, pulling it down towards the pavement and providing grip. Putting a big hole in your hood that dumps a lot of air into that low pressure area and creates a high pressure area that lifts isn't a great idea, especially when you have a little glass bit on the front that may be causing it to be pushed down a bit more than the back so that you have less traction in the rear wheels.

Comparing a meticulously designed track machine to some f*cktard's hyundai with a hole in the hood is one of the less intelligent things I've seen you do but, hey, I'm sure there's more where that came from.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

one swell foop said:


> The added glass at a steeper angle might result in the creation of a little additional down-force, but that would be at the front of the car, where the wheels that drive the car are not.


Not that I agree with the idea of a sunroof in the hood, but Tiburons are FWD.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> The added glass at a steeper angle might result in the creation of a little additional down-force, but that would be at the front of the car, where the wheels that drive the car are not.... is one of the less intelligent things I've seen you do but, hey, I'm sure there's more where that came from.





Spiller337 said:


> Not that I agree with the idea of a sunroof in the hood, but Tiburons are FWD.


I was going to ask why we can't just be ****ing nice anymore. But this made me laugh out loud and hopefully humbles you a bit 

When i first saw the sunroof hoods, I assumed air would go in the radiator and out the hood... especially if they are tilted instead of slid back like someone else said. That shouldn't be too bad. Not necessarily helpful, but, ya know.

Of course, I also thought it was pretty funny that it's just an easy way to show off the engine  It would be fun to have it on a remote control.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> The guy probably has diabetes or heart problems, as hipster pointed out on the last page. Or he just took it from his grandma.
> 
> It didn't look like this though did it?  (Not that handicapped=wheelchair) lol


no it was cruiser type of motorcycle...still If you have a disability that requires a plate, you think maybe they should be riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Lately I've been wondering why it was that I put you on my ignore list.



one swell foop said:


> is one of the less intelligent things I've seen you do but, hey, I'm sure there's more where that came from.


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

69CougarConvert said:


> Btw since you guys loved the Tiburons I posted before, I figured I'd give the honda guys some love too.


A couple years ago A buddy of mine asked him what was up with that. The owner laughed at him and said Don't worry about. :screwy:


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Spiller337 said:


> Not that I agree with the idea of a sunroof in the hood, but Tiburons are FWD.


Eh, still dumps a ton of air out underneath the car, is likely to lessen traction.



VDub2625 said:


> I was going to ask why we can't just be ****ing nice anymore. But this made me laugh out loud and hopefully humbles you a bit
> 
> When i first saw the sunroof hoods, I assumed air would go in the radiator and out the hood... especially if they are tilted instead of slid back like someone else said.


Whether air goes in the grille and out the hole vs. out the bottom of the car is a matter of where the high and low pressure areas are when the car is in motion. As a general matter, car designers make their cars so that underneath the car is a low pressure area. If there was ducting so that the air went in the grille, through the radiator, then out the hole, it would be beneficial, but the hole would have to be kept open while in motion and, since it's not covered, I'd be worried about the electrics (but, coming from a vw, I'm always worried about the electrics).

Specifically, with the honda that has the glass in front of the opening, without ducting, I'm fairly certain that air goes in that opening and out the bottom since, when in motion, a low air pressure area would be created behind the slanted glass and air would be pulled in with no place else to go but out the bottom.

And I am often nice, just not to McBanagon when he says things so obviously obtuse.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty sure those aren't track day cars or drag racing queens. We can fold our panties neatly and put them back in the drawer now.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> This must have been used to remove a flat tire at that spot..
> Rear diff would put all the power to the free wheeling hub means you can't drive it like this.
> I say that's more DIR than DIW if they did not have a normal jack.
> Tho needs wheel chocks.


Looks like its being pulled by chevy


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

jpr said:


> Pretty sure those aren't track day cars or drag racing queens. We can fold our panties neatly and put them back in the drawer now.


It still matters when you're doing 80+ on the interstate...
When you have less traction and need to react quickly, it can impair your ability to do so effectively.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Of course, I also thought it was pretty funny that it's just an easy way to show off the engine  It would be fun to have it on a remote control.


I actually left one out. The car is DIW, but I can see the showing off factor.


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

My inner 15yr old finds those sunroof mods awesome :sly::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[QUOTE=I_


----------



## XSSIVE (Apr 30, 2003)

Had to find one in action...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> And I am often nice, just not to McBanagon when he says things so obviously obtuse.


But the downforce radiator happens pressure drive the under front wheels in rear engine escape, right? 

Even be design, than long the time? Unbelievable.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

You respond to what I say an awful lot for having placed me on ignore.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> You respond to what I say an awful lot for having placed me on ignore.


 I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I'm not ignoring you.


You sure are selectively ignoring me, as you continue to post examples of high end cars with ducting to route airflow to compare them to a korean car with a hole cut in the hood.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> You sure are selectively ignoring me, as you continue to post examples of high end cars with ducting to route airflow to compare them to a korean car with a hole cut in the hood.


 You make it sound like there's a difference between the two.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

:sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

one swell foop said:


> :sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm outta here.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


Because of the design of those vents, it is unlikely that air is forced through the vents, but rather pulled in to cool the engine by the lower pressure area under the car. Hell, it may be pushed out through those vents if there is a high pressure area under the car. Who the hell knows with a car that old, however, because those vents do not create a giant open, forward facing hole in the hood, nor is there a raised area in front of the vents so as to create a low pressure area to pull air in then through the vent, it is extremely unlikely that those are functionally the same as any of the [email protected] sunroof examples.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

all of this theoretical rhetoric is doing it wrong. shut up and post more doing it wrong pictures.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jpr said:


> all of this theoretical rhetoric is doing it wrong. shut up and post more doing it wrong pictures.


 Oops. 

These are from last year. No vents, no Korean sunroofs... just Toyota hatch quality.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty sad but very common in Scions, that piece breaks off often when opening the hatch. I have seen some actually color match the duck tape to the paint color.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TRcQCuP2b5A/S0GHa024usI/AAAAAAAAJB4/_wbCTMTtLMU/s400/*******+auto+repair1037.jpg








http://chivethethrottle.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/auto-500-*******-car-repair-1254wtmk.jpg
http://cbswzlx2.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/*******-car-repair.jpg?w=620


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> Welcome to the internet, I can see you haven't been here very long.












And back to the topic:








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Porsche-359-356-959-Replica-Rblt-Eng-Runs-good-/261190209903


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ah yes, the "359". DIW. 

Where's that barf icon when you need it?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Pretty good laugh: http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/cto/3732318253.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Chris_V said:


>


Hmmm, Coker radial _gangster_ tires. Must be part of the new 2014 lineup


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Troll Alert


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

one swell foop said:


> Because of the design of those vents, it is unlikely that air is forced through the vents, but rather pulled in to cool the engine by the lower pressure area under the car. Hell, it may be pushed out through those vents if there is a high pressure area under the car. Who the hell knows with a car that old, however, because those vents do not create a giant open, forward facing hole in the hood, nor is there a raised area in front of the vents so as to create a low pressure area to pull air in then through the vent, it is extremely unlikely that those are functionally the same as any of the [email protected] sunroof examples.


This is just how Honda made these. I wouldn't say an Honda was "doing it wrong". I kind of like the 1970s accords.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

If this isn't DIW, I don't know what it. This is off my '41 Ford pick-up.

This is the emergency brake cable, not to be confused with what is now called a parking brake cable. While they both serve the same function an emergency brake is the back-up for a single circuit master cylinder.

This should never be done, but if you did it would require 6 clamps, not two loose ones.:facepalm:




The parking brake mechanism on the driver's side was missing, completely.:facepalm:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Claff said:


>


Fat guy, little car and over the line. Too many cliches. opcorn:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Fat guy, little car and over the line. Too many cliches. opcorn:


Haha wonder what his username is


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Fat guy, little car and over the line. Too many cliches. opcorn:


:laugh: I'm going to throw cargo shorts into the equation :thumbup:


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> This is just how Honda made these. I wouldn't say an Honda was "doing it wrong". I kind of like the 1970s accords.


I did say Honda was DIW, I explained how that was different and probably not as bad as the other examples.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> Spotted this heap today (well technically 2 in one picture by TCL standards, but not mine). Had a green painted grille, all the usual 45 degree angle TCL hated decals on the windshield, a ricer spoiler, a fart can, and whatever that is on the window :screwy: . Blurred the driver out because I have no idea what would happen if I showed her.


You're talking about the wrong car in the pic. The Murano vert is DIW


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

candy11 said:


> You're talking about the wrong car in the pic. The Murano vert is DIW





romanl said:


> i totally see the DIW in this pic ... its hiding on the back, but its still DIW :laugh::laugh::laugh:


It's seems like you guys are in agreement


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 That's amazing. That Jaguar shifter tells me there's part of the story we can't see.... XJ-S swap?


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Other than the normal bickering about stance and style...

This thread is full of win


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> It's seems like you guys are in agreement


These things are completely DIW. And, check out this rebate?! Still overpriced though. 


$9000 off by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Based off a 2001 cougar


IRL?


Bullet Tooth Tony said:


> You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with ya. The fact that you’ve got “Replica” written down the side of your car. (points to his car) And the fact that I’ve got “Audi quattro five point two” written on the side of mine, should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

gambit420s said:


> IRL?


As far as I know yes


----------



## Drei (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Wait... MX-5 based?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Wait... MX-5 based?


I would say so...1st thing I noticed was the center stack. Unless this is a dash swap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> I would say so...1st thing I noticed was the center stack. Unless this is a dash swap


And doors.. and seats... and windshield.. 
Whew.. what a mess.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> And doors.. and seats... and windshield..
> Whew.. what a mess.


Didn't see all of that


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

Saw this the other day I guess its a fish car? reminds me of the dragon corvette lol!


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

Ricks car from trailer park boys deserves to be in here as well :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> And doors.. and seats... and windshield..
> Whew.. what a mess.



Probably the ugliest miata based _"thing"_ ever raped by the hands of man.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Probably the ugliest miata based _"thing"_ ever raped by the hands of man.


I am a bit curious.. the wheelbase looks lengthened.
A lengthened wheelbase MX5 might make a good basis for an XKE type kit. (shrug)


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

meinradovr6 said:


> Ricks car from trailer park boys deserves to be in here as well :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

owen__ said:


> :thumbup:


/\ LOL "I made you a wing dog !!! hockey sticks and a bench seat that will be 20 bucks yo !!!"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I don't know how I feel about this...


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

flames = :thumbdown:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

George604 said:


> Last time I saw the thread, there was an internets fight going on. As to what actually cause the thread to get black holed


Nope



BHB said:


> Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences.
> 
> I believe this was one of those threads.


per rules


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

69CougarConvert said:


> Like a Chevy version of the Ute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely high-tech ******* - but DIW?? 

Those wheels on the Camaro/Camino are DIW unless you plan to pimp some lumber


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

*Hood - Sunroof evidence*

(Imagine a grimy, troll filled courtroom-zoom in on cheesy overdressed lawyer):what:

So... Mr. McBanagon, for the record, are you indeed "pro-hood-sunroof" or "anti-hood-sunroof"?

I think we in the court of general opinion deserve to know!

These important opinions need to be known!


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> take the big ones :laugh:


woooooooooow


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

XSSIVE said:


> Had to find one in action...


Kinda dumb,kinda inventive.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lexluthor said:


> Kinda dumb,kinda inventive.


- Carbon fiver hood to save weight.
- Adds heavy power sunroof on carbon fiber hood.

Doing it Wong.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> - Carbon fiber hood for car shows.
> - Adds heavy power sunroof on carbon fiber hood to show motor at car shows.
> 
> .




ftfy


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

FastGTi said:


>



Unintended acceleration!!:laugh:

DIW in the worst way...

FAIL!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> Definitely high-tech ******* - but DIW??
> 
> Those wheels on the Camaro/Camino are DIW unless you plan to pimp some lumber


With the paint job and rims I'd say DIW. It has potential, but the roof line is a little too slanted for the boxy front.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

They call it "the shed of doom" Not posting pics because it's a bit OT. It's definitely wrong, though.

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even.....
Photos on page 1, 5, 7, 10, 11, and 17


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

The link on page 7 to the time lapse video is almost painful to watch.


~~~~~~~~


----------



## turboorbust (Oct 3, 2010)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/mcy/3684600798.html

"18 gage steel body has texture that resembles leather" :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> They call it "the shed of doom" Not posting pics because it's a bit OT. It's definitely wrong, though.
> 
> http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even.....
> Photos on page 1, 5, 7, 10, 11, and 17


Egad. :facepalm:

Well.. it is fairly small.
Just the box strength of the osb will help it quite a bit.
I don't think it will catastrophically fall down without warning, but it will obviously sag eventually.

FWIW- I have seen quite afew things over the years in my line of work.
This one guy cut his 36' wood roof trusses in half to get them up the hill and up on his house walls under construction.
He then called us out to tell him how to put them back together again. :laugh:

Oh- and the guy that called us complaining about his re-roof being all wavy.
Note I said re-roof.
He cut the existing roof off but left the ceiling and ceiling joists... and then cut the bottom chords of the new roof trusses to fit down over his existing joists and wires and ducts. :laugh: :banghead:

And then there are the people that think a floor truss system will support a 25' tall brick chimney....

le sigh.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

I wonder if that guy will put an addition on my barn!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

turboorbust said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/mcy/3684600798.html
> "18 gage steel body has texture that resembles leather" :screwy:


http://joe.the-it-dept.com/skullcrushertrikes/


> Jeff and Thelma Newcomb have been playing with trikes since the age of three. As we all know the difference between the men and the boys are the size of their toys!
> 
> Jeff and Thelma have been building their rolling sculptures since 1999 to the delights of everyone. The class, style, and comfort in their cruisers and the details in their theme bikes are impeccable.
> 
> If you are inspired by these trikes, or possibly interested in a custom trike of your own, we would love to hear from you!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I wonder if a "trike" is still classified as a motorcycle if it has FIVE wheels and a GM 3800 V6 drivetrain?

Hmmm...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I wonder if a "trike" is still classified as a motorcycle if it has FIVE wheels?


Engine doesn't matter, but you made a good point about the wheels. If he wasn't starting with motorcycle registrations, he would probably run into some trouble.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Engine doesn't matter, but you made a good point about the wheels. If he wasn't starting with motorcycle registrations, he would probably run into some trouble.


Yeah.. I know engine doesn't matter.
I guess that just makes me think "this is a car" even more... even tho the law doesn't care.

My understanding of the laws: Less than four wheels = considered a motorcycle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> My understanding of the laws: Less than four wheels = considered a motorcycle.


 Correct, but I think it's only relevant when it comes to title it. Once it's registered, it just needs to keep passing your state's inspections for what it's titled as. 

I wonder what you could do to a motorcycle before your state says, _"OK buddy, that's enough... we're not endorsing that....."_


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> I don't know how I feel about this...


The car is bad......

But, the green striped shorts, blue shirt, and fanny pack is the real winner here!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I am a bit curious.. the wheelbase looks lengthened.
> A lengthened wheelbase MX5 might make a good basis for an XKE type kit. (shrug)


Or a trailer tow rig...



















Twin engined no less.

This may not, in fact, be DIW, though...


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

^ Geeze! :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

FastGTi said:


>


:screwy: :what:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

captured this at lunch.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

choochoo said:


> captured this at lunch.


That's fantastic! It worked for Mr. Bean.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Barbie Lumina. She was no Barbie.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[/URL]









And the owner.....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Both videos of the same car + interview with the owner. K&N supercharger:laugh::laugh:






opcorn:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You're filming this, right?!?!

oh, yeah... *sooo excited*

I think she put it up just to embarass him, LOL. Girlfriend of the year!


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

****, people actually talk like that in real life? :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> ****, people actually talk like that in real life? :facepalm:


Yes, where have you been?:what:


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

Ohio (lol)

About the time the meathead started shouting "ONE MORE TIME!! AIIGHT? AIIGHT?" I contemplated jumping off the nearest bridge.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Barbie Lumina. She was no Barbie.


my guess..a fat monster high doll


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw these today

I couldn't take the side picture because the guy was in turn checking out my car so I could snap a picture of the side - he had 3 vent things on the fender, 1 right after the other - assuming it was the same on the other side. But I did get behind him and he has 2 spoilers, the bull horn spoiler and the stock lip spoiler.



and the this was just chillin in the parking lot, couldn't help but go snap a pic


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted this while cruising Google Maps


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another Google Maps spotting


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

^^ Dude if your day is so boring and sterile that you're "cruising google maps." maybe you should like go out for a jog or something. Get some fresh air :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> ^^ Dude if your day is so boring and sterile that you're "cruising google maps." maybe you should like go out for a jog or something. Get some fresh air :laugh:


:thumbdown:. there is always time to cruise the maps.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Normally I wouldn't give much thought to a 17 year old in his AutoZone special, but these lights just about gave me a sunburn when he pulled up behind me in the drive thru. This pic doesn't do them justice. And yes, they were purple.


IMG_0879 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My favorites are the new green ones. Like, WTF. How does that help you see at all. Yeah, you may think it looks cool... but if you can't see as good as before, why have/keep it??


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Doing wrong , but the girls :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> but the girls :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

less extreme than most but equally as annoying:










hard to see in the pic but he also had "i love my bimmer" above the plate on what appeared to be a self-printed sticker from a label maker


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> Doing wrong , but the girls :thumbup:


Yup, Romanian girls are wild animals in some situations.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Yup, Romanian girls are wild animals in some situations.


The messed up thing is that all women from the eastern block are stupid hot in their twenties, but they all end up looking like this by there 40's....











Really good at reading tarot though :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Yup, Romanian girls are wild animals in some situations.


I thought those girls were Czech?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> The messed up thing is that all women from the eastern block are stupid hot in their twenties, but they all end up looking like this by there 40's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of them do, but not all.



69CougarConvert said:


> I thought those girls were Czech?


:sly:


Per rules:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my bad, I thought I remembered the picture from an old Czech Racing thread.

Anyways


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted while cruising google maps


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I guess Google found the stock clear lens side repeater offensive


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

HAHAHAHAHA You have so much free time on your hands man.:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA You have so much free time on your hands man.:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


retired brah


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'90 laser


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Mk3 with Hydraulics? Nope just really bad struts...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> And the owner.....


At first i was like :laugh: (someone with a sense of humour).

Then I was like :facepalm:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


YES! I've seen this multiple times at KOP


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

L. Fopps said:


> Mk3 with Hydraulics? Nope just really bad *SHOCKS*...


ftfy


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


Looks like 100% DIR to me.

edit: Maybe 90% DIR. Front bumper & the side exhaust.
(I'm not complaining. I like the car.)


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> Looks like 100% DIR to me.
> 
> edit: Maybe 90% DIR. Front bumber & the side exhaust.


99% to me.... The one percent is simply because I've seen cars i like more than this.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> Looks like 100% DIR to me.
> 
> edit: Maybe 90% DIR. Front bumber & the side exhaust.


Front is 100% DIW


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


uh, it's just an old kustom. plenty of vintage rides have shaved bumpers, louvered hoods, side exit exhaust, etc. 

doing it not your style maybe, but it's a pretty basic kustom ride IMO


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

...not my photos...


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

id like to snag those wheels out of their hands while passing them


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with those Civic's. Honda's from 90's are :heart: to me.


FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Nothing wrong with those Civic's. Honda's from 90's are :heart: to me.
> 
> 
> FAP FAP FAP


So Civics with no _attached_ steering wheel is fappable?


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Nothing wrong with those Civic's. Honda's from 90's are :heart: to me.
> 
> 
> FAP FAP FAP


I didn't think so either, but the drivers are definitely diw. What happens if evasive maneuvers are required? They're trying too hard


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Egz said:


> So Civics with no _attached_ steering wheel is fappable?


Yeah. That's mad JDM Bro.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> new everything, don't call me unless you are on your way , my cars is worth your visit !!! 803 454 4275 title in hand


http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/3752085758.html


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

My reaction.....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

owen__ said:


> id like to snag those wheels out of their hands while passing them


:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Papa Smurf is keeping it real!









Just look at it....


















A(O)MG


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Link:
http://bit.ly/XK24fq



> Up for auction is a one of a kind Lamborghini Diablo convertible *exact replica*. Based off of the 2000 model. It has been totally redesigned to give it that Aventador look. The car has had over $120,000 invested in it, not to mention years of time put in by some expert car builders. And yes, it is chrome!
> 
> Unlike anything you will ever see on the road this "silver surfer" or "silver bullet" gets more attention than any car on the road. Make sure you can handle attention, because camera phones will come out like never before and people will be extra nice to you all of the sudden and most likely even ask if you will take their picture with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

owen__ said:


> id like to snag those wheels out of their hands while passing them


Nah... Grab it, and stop your car. Wheel will be ripped right out of their hand, and they'll be a hundred feet ahead of you before they come to a stop leaving you in the perfect position to turn around or take a side street. 

So you can do it again. 

Collect them all!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wimbledon said:


> The_Silver_Mullet.jpg
> 
> Link:
> http://bit.ly/XK24fq


 Not only is the description hilarious, check out the photos. 

I would call and make an offer on the truck.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Nah... Grab it, and stop your car. Wheel will be ripped right out of their hand, and they'll be a hundred feet ahead of you before they come to a stop leaving you in the perfect position to turn around or take a side street.


without a steering wheel, they wont follow u anywhere  just grab it and taunt them as you drive along with em


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

admiralbabar said:


> ...not my photos...


I'm sorry that is just plain idiotic. What if the vtec kicks in :screwy:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Wimbledon said:


> Link:
> http://bit.ly/XK24fq


Can I get the real link instead of the shortened link?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> I'm sorry that is just plain idiotic. What if the vtec kicks in :screwy:


I'm sorry, but you didn't have to quote all pictures.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I'm sorry, but you didn't have to quote all pictures.


Why not? This thread is already 45 pages long.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Why not? This thread is already 45 pages long.


 Because please don't.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pictured Miata is getting turned into a Lotus 7 replica now. 1992


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Because please don't.


meh...


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> Why not? This thread is already 45 pages long.


Because only a troglodyte is incapable of removing a huge list of images from a quote. Don't be a troglodyte.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Might be DIR, but I don't know enough about off-roading. Looked silly to me.

I will let TCL pass final judgement:


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

The vehicle originates from Hawaii. These overly jacked up vehicles are very popular whether they get used for off road or not. I just can't stand being behind one as they crawl over speed bumps at 1mph.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

helement2003 said:


> Might be DIR, but I don't know enough about off-roading. Looked silly to me.
> 
> I will let TCL pass final judgement:


 For sparta?


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

needs moar low


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

candy11 said:


> For sparta?


That would be King Kamehameha.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Matte orange CLS:

http://bit.ly/13o7AF6


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

http://bit.ly/13o7WeR


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Wimbledon said:


> Matte orange CLS:
> 
> http://bit.ly/13o7AF6
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

My brother txted me this mess earlier


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

hipster. said:


> The messed up thing is that all women from the eastern block are stupid hot in their twenties, but they all end up looking like this by there 40's....


 Kinda makes me feel better about not being with my Russian exgf.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

C4 A6 said:


> Kinda makes me feel better about not being with my Russian exgf.


 Only a matter if time before the moles start growing hair and she starts mixing her own medicine in the kitchen sink.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

candy11 said:


> Wimbledon said:
> 
> 
> > Matte orange CLS:
> ...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Double fail...a) the wheels, and b) it's a Caliber lol


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

that poor bronco


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> that poor bronco


 This.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Some dude at my workplace has one of these in black, with those rImZ, "MERCEDES BENZ" in 6-inch lettering on the lower body cladding and a 30-inch-diameter three-point star tape-striped across the hood :facepalm:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


 I think I seen a picture of this in better shape


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

Downtown Toledo: the truck by apollosoyuz_75, on Flickr


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Reminds me of that sweet "land yacht"


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

In her prime.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

scoTT la rock said:


> Reminds me of that sweet "land yacht"


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> that poor bronco


 Srsly. From the pic it looks like it's rust free, and in good condition. With exception of the horrible taste it's been exposed to, I would proudly own that vehicle.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.fishingfury.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/*******-car.jpg 
http://forums.corvetteforum.com/attachments/off-topic/47642406d1252361718-*******-truck-or-what-lake-george-034.jpg 
















http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBBs/TPYoBUJuuKI/AAAAAAAAiIM/KYZzYTRMXAs/s800/*******%2BVehicles1.jpg 
http://cl.jroo.me/z3/M/D/o/d/a.aaa-*******-truck-driving.jpg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Fairly certain that is a mail delivery car.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


 holy [email protected] I can't imagine having this truck behind me on some deserted stretch of road. 

My first thought was: (Jeepers Creepers) 









Makes me really curious about the owner and what exactly he is hiding in the basement.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Egz said:


> Fairly certain that is a mail delivery car.


 x2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

That guy on lawn mower and lady in the shopping cart behind him. Hahahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> holy [email protected] I can't imagine having this truck behind me on some deserted stretch of road.


 I would run and _hide_.


----------



## GL Rican (Aug 16, 2006)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> Ohio (lol)
> 
> About the time the meathead started shouting "ONE MORE TIME!! AIIGHT? AIIGHT?" I contemplated jumping off the nearest bridge.


 100% sure that video wasnt serious


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

my contribution. this cavalier brought to you by AEM :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

^"Do you have nitrous" :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

REDGLI2012 said:


> my contribution. this cavalier brought to you by AEM :laugh:opcorn:


 i dont know why, but i want to punch the **** out of the owner :laugh:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> my contribution. this cavalier brought to you by AEM :laugh:opcorn:


 A true winner 
/end thread 

Needs a bumper sticker that reads: "Caution May Cause Seizures"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Someone painted it? I remember that thing as a Craigslist ad from the original DIW thread


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> i dont know why, but i want to punch the **** out of the owner :laugh:













:vampire:


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

REDGLI2012 said:


> my contribution. this cavalier brought to you by AEM :laugh:opcorn:


 So these are the people that keep that industry afloat!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Notice that bent steelie:facepalm:


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

Sorry to the OP, this is DIR. Can't make a Navigator a sports car.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> i dont know why, but i want to punch the **** out of the owner :laugh:





GTIanz said:


> A true winner
> /end thread
> 
> Needs a bumper sticker that reads: "Caution May Cause Seizures"





PNW said:


> ^"Do you have nitrous" :laugh:


 how do you think I feel I like in the same state as this thing! ughhhh this deseres a well warranted :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> no doubt a lot of people including me would not be seen in this but you gotta admit some serious amount of time and labor went into building some of these vehicles. they actually look decently put together compared to some of the redneckified rides/things in this thread:laugh:opcorn:


 please don't quote all those pictures again if they're on the same page or even 1-3 pages back


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> no doubt a lot of people including me would not be seen in this but you gotta admit some serious amount of time and labor went into building some of these vehicles. they actually look decently put together compared to some of the redneckified rides/things in this thread:laugh:opcorn:


 Way to be a complete **** and quote the ENTIRE list of pictures.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

REDGLI2012 said:


> no doubt a lot of people including me would not be seen in this but you gotta admit some serious amount of time and labor went into building some of these vehicles. they actually look decently put together compared to some of the redneckified rides/things in this thread:laugh:opcorn:


 True, a lot of those cars have 100s of hours of work done to them. DIW = opinion 

but please no need to quote all pics, just a few would be fine. 

no doubt


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

REDGLI2012 said:


> how do you think I feel I like in the same state as this thing! ughhhh this deseres a well warranted :facepalm::banghead:


 Just reading your build thread. Looks awesome, just imagine what you started with...:beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> no doubt a lot of people including me would not be seen in this but you gotta admit some serious amount of time and labor went into building some of these vehicles. they actually look decently put together compared to some of the redneckified rides/things in this thread:laugh:opcorn:


 Please don't quote all pictures next time. Please:beer:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> please don't quote all those pictures again if they're on the same page or even 1-3 pages back





hipster. said:


> Way to be a complete **** and quote the ENTIRE list of pictures.


 as I hit the post button I said " FUUU!" the car lounge is gonna grill me for this one :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

PNW said:


> Just reading your build thread. Looks awesome, just imagine what you started with...:beer:


 thanks for the compliment. trying some other minor things for show season still, but couldn't be happier with the progress, keep up with it and im always open to suggestions :beer::thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> as I hit the post button I said " FUUU!" the car lounge is gonna grill me for this one :facepalm::laugh:


 You can still fix your mistake.:wave:


----------



## LanceeH (Oct 1, 2011)

REDGLI2012 said:


> as I hit the post button I said " FUUU!" the car lounge is gonna grill me for this one :facepalm::laugh:


 Not too late to edit


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Mid-90s Lincoln Towncar or Rolls Royce Phantom? Nobody knows 










Spotted in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Way to be a complete **** and quote the ENTIRE list of pictures.


 But... if you do that in the doing it wrong thread, are you doing it right?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

windycityvdub said:


> Mid-90s Lincoln Towncar or Rolls Royce Phantom? Nobody knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im pretty damn sure thats a gmc truck with a DIW stepside bed


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Notice that bent steelie:facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

windycityvdub said:


> Mid-90s Lincoln Towncar or Rolls Royce Phantom? Nobody knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is not good :thumbdown::banghead:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Way to be a complete **** and quote the ENTIRE list of pictures.


 your version is better :laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> your version is better :laugh:


 I know how to deal with these troglodytes from Lawn-guy-lind


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

devianb said:


>


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3760474757.html 

What the f.... I can't even... WHAT:screwy:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Gabe__ said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3760474757.html
> 
> What the f.... I can't even... WHAT?


 Makes me sad


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gabe__ said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3760474757.html
> 
> What the f.... I can't even... WHAT:screwy:


 would drive...


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> please don't quote all those pictures again if they're on the same page or even 1-3 pages back





hipster. said:


> Way to be a complete **** and quote the ENTIRE list of pictures.





autopulse said:


> True, a lot of those cars have 100s of hours of work done to them. DIW = opinion
> 
> but please no need to quote all pics, just a few would be fine.
> 
> no doubt





FuelInMyVeins said:


> Please don't quote all pictures next time. Please:beer:





FuelInMyVeins said:


> You can still fix your mistake.:wave:





LanceeH said:


> Not too late to edit


 You guys are more annoying than the quoted pictures. Do 5 of you really feel the need to police this thread? 

The last DI*W* (ohh you got me!) thread was over 150 pages before it got deleted. Repeats and quotes are going to happen. So STFU and post some pics.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> You guys are more annoying than the quoted pictures. Do 5 of you really feel the need to police this thread?
> 
> The last DI*R* thread was over 150 pages before it got deleted. Repeats and quotes are going to happen. So STFU and post some pics.


 anyways


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> The last DIR thread was over 150 pages before it got deleted. Repeats and quotes are going to happen. So STFU and post some pics.


 There was a *D*oing *I*t *R*ight thread? Man, I missed it


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

devianb said:


>


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

hipster. said:


> There was a *D*oing *I*t *R*ight thread? Man, I missed it


 *D*oing *I*t *R*ong


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> *D*oing *I*t *R*ong


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> You guys are more annoying than the quoted pictures. Do 5 of you really feel the need to police this thread?
> 
> The last DI*W* (ohh you got me!) thread was over 150 pages before it got deleted. Repeats and quotes are going to happen. So STFU and post some pics.


 Who are you to tell me STFU?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Who are you to tell me STFU?


 I know, right, but seriously, STFU. :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I know, right, but seriously, STFU. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor E46 M3...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Red rotors? How about a red engine?*

I save this ad scouring craigslist. Sweet engine, right? 

http://images.craigslist.org/3F43I43Nf5I25G95Mad3f5539969abcc7172e.jpg 



http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/3683566769.html


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> I save this ad scouring craigslist. Sweet engine, right?
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3F43I43Nf5I25G95Mad3f5539969abcc7172e.jpg
> 
> ...


 Cash 4 Clunkers swap?!?


----------



## acegunner31 (Sep 13, 2011)

Chris Brown's new Lamborghini......definitely DIW


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

^ :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

These "rimz" were DIW all day, and then...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

devianb said:


>


 Way to redeem the thread DevianB! Some cars so far are more along the lines of "doing it _not my style_".


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> http://images.hemmings.com/wp-content/uploads//2010/12/1977-Leata-Cabalero.jpg


 That's cool. Chevette based ElCamino! With what you may lack in payload capabilities, you can easily make up in luxurious style, and "WTF?" comments.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> That's cool. Chevette based ElCamino! With what you may lack in payload capabilities, you can easily make up in luxurious style, and "WTF?" comments.


 Apparently it's a 1977 Leatta Caballero


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Do not want.jpg


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Pennywise said:


>


 automatic :facepalm:


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> automatic :facepalm:


 Remember all those super fast high horsepower manual trans AMG cars. Neither do I. Remember the 6sp E90 M3 V8 that's slower than the SMG3, yeah, me to. 
Autos aren't bad. Sure, they aren't for the purist but hey, it's a 180hp Jetta so let them have their track day fun


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

slomofo. said:


> Remember all those super fast high horsepower manual trans AMG cars. Neither do I. Remember the 6sp E90 M3 V8 that's slower than the SMG3, yeah, me to.
> Autos aren't bad. Sure, they aren't for the purist but hey, it's a 180hp Jetta so let them have their track day fun


 While flat brimming VW Fanbois think their economy sedan is a track toy, no one else will ever compare it to an AMG. Kthx


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Wish I had a photo, but for a couple weeks now, a guy at the college rolls up in a 93 Accord with speakers hooked up but just lying there, like just the cones. 

A sub on the back seat (Just the cone) 
tweeters in the passenger seat (Again just the cone) 
Same with the rest of all the speakers, just lying on the dash, etc. :laugh: 

DIW for sure.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

slomofo. said:


> Remember all those super fast high horsepower manual trans AMG cars. Neither do I. Remember the 6sp E90 M3 V8 that's slower than the SMG3, yeah, me to.
> Autos aren't bad. Sure, they aren't for the purist but hey, it's a 180hp Jetta so let them have their track day fun


 He did install the seat belts wrong, didn't use the harness bar like he should have. But the automatic in that car isn't all that great. 

But there are much better DIW cars out there than this. The best one I have is on my old phone but here: 

 

And who doesn't like a VW Vader:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Oh man driving with a cracked windshield is totally DIW. Good catch!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

More than one thing wrong here...


----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris_V said:


> More than one thing wrong here...


 kill it with fire


----------



## ScoobyWRX (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Brown's monstrosity. Proof that money doesn't buy class lol


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

ScoobyWRX said:


> Chris Brown's monstrosity. Proof that money doesn't buy class lol


 
Rozap on the same page... looka few posts up ^

lol! :beer:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Chris_V said:


> More than one thing wrong here...


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Chris_V said:


> Rozap on the same page... looka few posts up ^
> 
> lol! :beer:


 :facepalm:


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

hipster. said:


> While flat brimming VW Fanbois think their economy sedan is a track toy, no one else will ever compare it to an AMG. Kthx


 For someone who prides himself on being the King Troll of TCL you sure do use the same "insults" an awful lot. Just an observation. No thread derail intended. Please continue with more DIW.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

kerrnalangus said:


> For someone who prides himself on being the King Troll of TCL you sure do use the same "insults" an awful lot. Just an observation. No thread derail intended. Please continue with more DIW.


 I keep them in a text file and just copy and paste them.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

hipster. said:


> I keep them in a text file and just copy and paste them.


 :laugh:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

not so much of a crash.... or a burn out for that matter....


----------



## ScoobyWRX (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris_V said:


> Rozap on the same page... looka few posts up ^
> 
> lol! :beer:


 Fack. Should've stayed in bed today. Rozapped (sic?) twice today...:screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

yivek said:


> He did install the seat belts wrong, didn't use the harness bar like he should have. But the automatic in that car isn't all that great.


 That's the same harness I will use in my Cooper. It's the Schroth Rallye Harness and it's designed to be clipped in to the rear belt buckles and routed through the headrest like that. It's a little lame but the purpose is more to provide the same level of safety as a regular 3pt belt while also keeping the driver planted in their seat. 
Sorry for the derail, let the pics continue to flow like raw sewage thru the streets of New Delhi


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)

Spotted this gem at the local WaWa. No, thats not painter's tape.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

alerxovawo said:


> Spotted this gem at the local WaWa. No, thats not painter's tape.


 I saw the photo before the text. I thought it was painters tape. :laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

The VW fail boat takes another one down.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

yivek said:


> He did install the seat belts wrong, didn't use the harness bar like he should have. But the automatic in that car isn't all that great.


 That is how Schroth Rallye 3's or 4's are installed, using the mount points for the rear lap belts. Is it the best mount system, and would I use it for track days? No. But would I and DID I use the same system to keep me in the seat better for autocrossing where the speeds were lower and you had less of a chance at crashing? Yup, you bet. 

Or was that comment just an attempt at mimicking FF's "You're granny shifting, and not double clutching like you should have"?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Taken this morning ... on my way to work. 

Tinted headlights, taillights and two tone. Best part, the rear right wheel is wobblin' like it's going to fall off ...:thumbup: 











Granted while it's not my taste .. it's "clean" ...


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> That is how Schroth Rallye 3's or 4's are installed, using the mount points for the rear lap belts. Is it the best mount system, and would I use it for track days? No. But would I and DID I use the same system to keep me in the seat better for autocrossing where the speeds were lower and you had less of a chance at crashing? Yup, you bet.
> 
> Or was that comment just an attempt at mimicking FF's "You're granny shifting, and not double clutching like you should have"?


 
From what I read it is best to have the shoulder belts right behind your shoulders, putting it too low can cause issues if they have to stop you. Something about possible compression of your spine in an accident.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

True in most cases. But I believe the Schroth has some unique design to it, but now to come to think about it, it was to address submarining, not spinal compression.


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spotted during my lunchtime bank run :screwy:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## The_Black_Pearl (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris_V said:


> More than one thing wrong here...


 If the other lady already swiped her card that looks like doing it BOSS style.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


>


 
what in the hell? is this an 86 with a CB7 Accord front end? :screwy:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

RogueRabbit83 said:


> Spotted during my lunchtime bank run :screwy:


 He just really wants his base focus to look mad tight like all the reflex silver mk4 GTIs that he sees.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> what in the hell? is this an 86 with a CB7 Accord front end? :screwy:


 DIW but clean


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> The VW fail boat takes another one down.


 That was fast. Taken this morning.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

I mean it was just a blazer to start with...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


> The VW fail boat takes another one down.


 Where is the boat's motor?  

And I am surprised they hit straight and square. 
You would think under hard braking in the wet the boat would have fish tailed and the car would have hit at something other than straight on.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Managed to snap this after his fourth venture down the street I was working on for the day...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Where is the boat's motor?


 I'm assuming the outdrive (and maybe engine too) isn't currently installed. Hence the hole in the transom.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

inboard motor setup and the outdrive isn't installed. doubt there was any hard braking looks like a low mph accident right into the back of a semi, sudden stop is probably what snapped the straps if there were any, can't tell by the picture.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

admiralbabar said:


> Managed to snap this after his fourth venture down the street I was working on for the day...


 You're right, Chevy Cobalts are totally DIW. But at least the Aero makes up for it.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hipster. said:


> You're right, Chevy Cobalts are totally DIW. But at least the Aero makes up for it.


 thats a stretch 

hes obviously talking about the wack job parking on the street


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

jpr said:


> thats a stretch
> 
> hes obviously talking about the wack job parking on the street


 What do you mean?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

the cobalt facing one way and the buick facing the other.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Murica


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a fairly newer ish escalade? wow


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 Nissan R8! that's genius!!! :thumbup:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

jpr said:


> the cobalt facing one way and the buick facing the other.


 Cavalier was driving, the toyota is parked. Parking orientation of the toyota is irrelevant.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

jpr said:


> the cobalt facing one way and the buick facing the other.


 Oh yeah, that guys a total prick.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


 I think that is a VigorousZX design.... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PNW said:


> I think that is a VigorousZX design.... :laugh:


 Idea for new product- headlight and taillight STICKERS!


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Idea for new product- headlight and taillight STICKERS!


 He can carve them out of his homemade CNC.


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pts/3769207416.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ the mk5 is DIR :thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

The mk5 is completely DIR.... It may not be your taste, but he has done something different and very useful, especially where he lives. Not too mention he just supercharged it. He has taken his rabbit in many places that you wouldn't imagine a car to go


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

http://bit.ly/14ZrWJM 

*BUY IT NOW: $25,000.00 USD* 












eBay listing said:


> This car combines the reliability and economy of a Dodge caliber with the uniqueness of over one million dollars of custom concepts at a bargain basement price. Features Chameleon green paint that changes to all colors of the rainbow as you walk around it, Lambo vertical front doors, rear door handles blended and shaved, Alpine sound system with many amps & speakers, LEDs in the front and rear body panels that synch with the sound, ( Alpine LED sys. disconn for road use), dual MP3s, AM-FM-CD, dual custom exhaust, liftgate spoilers, custom rear bumpers, custom rocker panels with mesh grille detail, custom roof racks, complete custom front bumper and grille with LED grille surrounds, Custom painted/chrome 3 pc construction 22” forged wheels, 255-30 ZR extreme tires, new custom interior, seats, custom paint and detailing in engine compartment, provenance paperwork, the list goes on, only the best on this car. Did I mention it has less than 140 miles?
> 
> *Why not keep it? I bought it for my 21 yr old daughter, a surprise. The surprise was on me. She said it was too flamboyant*, overboard, etc, and she ended up with a Jeep Compass instead. To each their own. If you want to be noticed, and driving around in a million dollar customized like new Caliber ( includes developmental costs)appeals to you, for a fraction of the price, look no further.


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

I was going to applaud the daughter for having the good taste not to accept that West Coast Customs-esque monstrosity, but I see she picked a Compass, so I'm guessing poor taste runs in the family.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wimbledon said:


> http://bit.ly/14ZrWJM
> 
> *BUY IT NOW: $25,000.00 USD*


 So his daughter actually has taste... 

Edit: I think I'd drive a Compass over that thing too. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wimbledon said:


> http://bit.ly/14ZrWJM
> 
> *BUY IT NOW: $25,000.00 USD*


 Anybody notice is claims its a million dollar caliber due to the developmental costs. What an idiot. Do people really come up with that kind of bullsh*t to sell a car? I feel gay when I put rare with a legitimately rare set of wheels..


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I feel gay when I put rare with a legitimately rare set of wheels..


 No reason to feel _*gay*_, when selling wheels...perhaps you feel like an _*overzealous*_ seller though.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

slow TDI


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Keep dreaming Bobie


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> slow TDI


 *STD*i


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Veilside body kit


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Woah Woah Woah:laugh: 


Some of the old stuffopcorn:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


 ill take a supercharged 2.5 anyday


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The mk5 is completely DIR.... It may not be your taste, but he has done something different and very useful, especially where he lives. Not too mention he just supercharged it. He has taken his rabbit in many places that you wouldn't imagine a car to go


 I like the direction he went with the rabbit,however by supercharging it isn;t he going to grenade the transmission pretty quickly. Those wheels look pretty heavy.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 Bodykit is eh, but those wheels look pretty nice on that car actually.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NmyGLi_06 said:


>


 Cadillash.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

someone save it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


 DIR


----------



## jcsfearless (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> slow TDI


 Sexually Transmitted Disease Injection  



KeiCar said:


> I like the direction he went with the rabbit,however by supercharging it isn;t he going to grenade the transmission pretty quickly. Those wheels look pretty heavy.


 The basic design of the trans is the same used on Mk3-Mk4 VR6, and people get those up into some pretty high torque ranges, as long as he takes the same precautions as them it should be fine.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> I like the direction he went with the rabbit,however by supercharging it isn;t he going to grenade the transmission pretty quickly. Those wheels look pretty heavy.


 I can't answer that for you but here is the link to his build thread if you would like to ask... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188491-Non-Stanced-Rabbit


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn now I want 2.5 Wabbit with Turbo or Supercharger kit:sly:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bonanza said:


> DIR


 Probably spent way more money than a SX4... and still front wheel drive. 
Doing It Retarded?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Probably spent way more money than a SX4... and still front wheel drive.
> Doing It Retarded?


 Actually everything has been custom made and fabricated by himself, can't remember where the SC is from and C2 Tuning did the base file for the tune. After SOWO, now that it's done and still working tweaks, C2 Tuning will now do a custom file and do testing on it to get it fully tuned. The suspension, fender flares, paint work, and custom hood has all been done by himself. Not retarded by no means, especially since it is fully functional and used being the area he lives in.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Actually everything has been custom made and fabricated by himself, can't remember where the SC is from and C2 Tuning did the base file for the tune. After SOWO, now that it's done and still working tweaks, C2 Tuning will now do a custom file and do testing on it to get it fully tuned. The suspension, fender flares, paint work, and custom hood has all been done by himself. Not retarded by no means, especially since it is fully functional and used being the area he lives in.


 i think the supercharger is off a cobalt


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> i think the supercharger is off a cobalt


 Edit:: yes it is, it's an M62 from a cobalt. 

Here is a quote from it 



> Im going to give it a go.
> 
> 
> I just picked up a M62 off a cobalt. I read through that thread from a while ago. Any help will be appreciated. And help does not consist of saying it wont work, or saying just use a turbo
> ...


 From http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5465995-supercharged-2.5l


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Actually everything has been custom made and fabricated by himself, can't remember where the SC is from and C2 Tuning did the base file for the tune. After SOWO, now that it's done and still working tweaks, C2 Tuning will now do a custom file and do testing on it to get it fully tuned. The suspension, fender flares, paint work, and custom hood has all been done by himself. Not retarded by no means, especially since it is fully functional and used being the area he lives in.


 I think he mean that it's still not 4wd


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

hipster. said:


> I think he mean that it's still not 4wd


 Does it really have to be 4wd to be bad ass and purposeful? I think not.... I wouldn't be surprised if that would be his next project, doing a Quattro swap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Does it really have to be 4wd to be bad ass and purposeful? I think not.... I wouldn't be surprised if that would be his next project, doing a Quattro swap


 It's one thing to do something to a car just for the challenge of doing something different, and another thing entirely to do something to a certain brand car because you are married to them.. so you must create instead of actually buying a vehicle that suits your needs from another brand.. because that would be cheating! 

-Not saying either one applies... but it does to many.  

On topic.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

^:laugh: That is just funny


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

devianb said:


> miata


 I hope I don't see this thing around...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Its still blowing my mind that this thing started off as a Fiero.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Egz said:


> Its still blowing my mind that this thing started off as a Fiero.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Before you were creeping on google maps to find any diw car and now junkyards?:laugh::sly:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

devianb said:


>


 Special*'s*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Before you were creeping on google maps to find any diw car and now junkyards?:laugh::sly:


 I didn't take these. The maps thread is for interesting stuff, not DIW stuff. Just happened to find that mk4


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Egz said:


> Its still blowing my mind that this thing started off as a Fiero.


 The only good fiero is a dead fiero.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

one swell foop said:


> The only good fiero is a dead fiero.


 no...just no.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

devianb said:


>


 curious on what lower bumper is that


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Miata looks like its eating leaves... 


nom nom nom nom


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


>


 Wow, the exhaust on this one sounds exactly like my neighbor's truck. I hit play, and turned away for a second, and thought he just started it up, until I realized it was the video.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

slomofo. said:


>


 Judging by the dirt bike number plate stickers to the left, the Fox sticker to the right, and the "Cycle Country" license plate frame i'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume the plate is because of their love of Honda motocross bikes.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Egz said:


> Wow, the exhaust on this one sounds exactly like my neighbor's truck. I hit play, and turned away for a second, and thought he just started it up, until I realized it was the video.


 :facepalm::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

the mustang is decent looking .. what am I missing there?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

brakedust said:


> the mustang is decent looking .. what am I missing there?


 Tinted tails and headlights, lips are painted in blue + needs to be a little bit lowered other than that looks good.:vampire:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Tinted tails and headlights, lips are painted in blue + needs to be a little bit lowered other than that looks good.:vampire:


 meh ... not "that" bad, we've seen waaay worse in here .. but you're right .. the whole tinted tail/headlights is unsafe :thumbdown:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

brakedust said:


> the mustang is decent looking .. what am I missing there?


 My only problem is the 4.6 on the side trying to look like the the 5.0 badges. The rims are a bit lame, but w/e. And depending on it's effect on light output I don't mind the tinted headlights.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> My only problem is the 4.6 on the side trying to look like the the 5.0 badges. The rims are a bit lame, but w/e. And depending on it's effect on light output I don't mind the tinted headlights.


 Well there is that one lawsuit about tinted headlights and tailights from when a motorcycle crashed into a Bro-truck that had tinted tailights. Lawsuit is stating that the biker smashed into the truck because he could not see the tailights, no mention of that he was speeding or not....


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Couldn't get more or better photos. Body kit was terrible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DIW on the left, my T-bucket in the middle, VW on right


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Is it just me, or is there is something weirdly awesome about that Wagon.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

It's like a mini-RV from space


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Designed by VigorousZX (in his better days ).... :laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

brakedust said:


> Designed by VigorousZX (in his better days ).... :laugh:


 :laugh: Land Yacht !


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

Have "Spring Lox" been posted yet? 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/27/4upupada.jpg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inside:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

trbochrg said:


> :laugh: Poor mans land yacht


 FTFY:vampire:


----------



## LanceeH (Oct 1, 2011)

.:Ryan said:


> Have "Spring Lox" been posted yet?
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/27/4upupada.jpg


 Wtf are those :screwy: Is that the new way to cut springs for ultimate lows?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LanceeH said:


> Wtf are those :screwy: Is that the new way to cut springs for ultimate lows?


 Not new... I received a set (in the package!) in the trunk of a junk 1988 GTI 16v i bought back in 2003. Oh, how I laughed. (car also had cut springs) 

I've also seen spreaders for "lift".


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Honey, have you seen the sofa color swatches I had for the new sofa?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Sbarro 6-wheel Cadillac


 This is all kinds of awesome. Would drive in a heartbeat.


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

GTIanz said:


> Couldn't get more or better photos. Body kit was terrible


 haha nevermind that enormous dope sticker


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

This one just showed up on the google street view thread. Awesome DIW. LOL


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Oct 31, 2001)

crap dir in the DIR thread


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Oct 31, 2001)

Chris_V said:


> More than one thing wrong here...


 At least he blocked a pump that was out of service :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EternalSunshine (Oct 18, 2005)

Got caught behind this yesterday....


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

The little Hyundai up there. I think that's probably one of those getting the heck out of the factories in the North/South Korea cooperation area since it was abruptly shut down a couple weeks ago. I would have taped everything I have on the car and get the hell out too.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 That's not such a crate idea.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


 you know how I know you are trying too hard?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> you know how I know you are trying too hard?


  I just saw it on the G body forum and posted it. Even they thought it was DIW.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> I just saw it on the G body forum and posted it. Even they thought it was DIW.


 I think he meant the fact that you either obviously browse obscure model specific car sites looking for stuff to post here, or browse obscure model specific car sites all day because you have no life.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> I think he meant the fact that you either obviously browse obscure model specific car sites looking for stuff to post here, or browse obscure model specific car sites all day because you have no life.


  both added to ignore list


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Please don't tell me that is a ball hitch on the trunck.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


 DIR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Egz said:


> Please don't tell me that is a ball hitch on the trunck.


 Yup, the G body guys were joking about it being a 5th wheel.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

one swell foop said:


> I think he meant the fact that you either obviously browse obscure model specific car sites looking for stuff to post here, or browse obscure model specific car sites all day because you have no life.





1985Jetta said:


> both added to ignore list


 and then he goes and posts a car that he's probably posted twice before....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

High Body slc said:


> DIR


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> and then he goes and posts a car that he's probably posted twice before....


 He has posted it before, or it has been posted before. It is just a little recognizeable.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> He has posted it before, or it has been posted before. It is just a little recognizeable.





EdRacer71 said:


> and then he goes and posts a car that he's probably posted twice before....


 Can either of you explain to me why this is such an important conversation that you just feel the need to point it out? Please don't post unless you have some content or this thread can be shut down again. K, thanks.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Got behind this raspy pissed off weed eater today. Oh my Gawd it was loud and obnoxious!!!!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Can either of you explain to me why this is such an important conversation that you just feel the need to point it out? Please don't post unless you have some content or this thread can be shut down again. K, thanks.


 ROZAP is the very definition of DIW, guy.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Got behind this raspy pissed off weed eater today. Oh my Gawd it was loud and obnoxious!!!!


 They sound bad with 1, I can't imagine 2 of them....:what:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/mcy/3779611908.html 

"Transformer themed" motorcycle...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Can either of you explain to me why this is such an important conversation that you just feel the need to point it out? Please don't post unless you have some content or this thread can be shut down again. K, thanks.


 because it gets boring seeing the same things OVER AND OVER AND OVER again. That's why. 

On topic, and a post I know is not a repost because I took the pictures myself. 


















It did say Greenwood on the convertible top, and the front end did look like an old Greenwood body kit....but I can't explain the back end of it.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

Project_2501 said:


> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/mcy/3779611908.html
> 
> "Transformer themed" motorcycle...


 "suzuky"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> because it gets boring seeing the same things OVER AND OVER AND OVER again. That's why.





one swell foop said:


> ROZAP is the very definition of DIW, guy.


 Were these below in response to any reposts? I didn't see any until you guys decided to mouth off for no apparent reason. 



EdRacer71 said:


> you know how I know you are trying too hard?





one swell foop said:


> I think he meant the fact that you either obviously browse obscure model specific car sites looking for stuff to post here, or browse obscure model specific car sites all day because you have no life.


 So, again, please, just stop with the needless comments. If it's a repost, you can click the little







and report the posts without sounding like passive-aggressive angry little men.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Were these in response to any reposts?


 yes 


VDub2625 said:


> So, again, please, just stop with the needless comments. If it's a repost, you can click the little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> yes
> 
> no


 No, they weren't reposts. 

So you just refuse to follow thew forum rules and you're gonna troll this thread over and over? Good to know. Hope you don't get this thread locked, since I've been reporting all your inflammatory and useless posts here....


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> No, they weren't reposts.


 I said one specific image was a re-post, and it is.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> I said one specific image was a re-post, and it is.


 Your original comment where you felt the need to belittle the guy (becuase you're a passive-agressive little man, and that's FACT, not belittling) and say he had no life was not in response to a repost. if it was, show me. 

Again, continuing to call people names and drag this thread out for no reason hopefully gets you banned. Still reporting your pointless posts.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The desperation to post DIW photos in this thread lately makes me wonder if someone is going to start doing stuff to their own cars to come up with more photos.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Your original comment where you felt the need to belittle the guy (becuase you're a passive-agressive little man, and that's FACT, not belittling) and say he had no life was not in response to a repost. if it was, show me.
> 
> Again, continuing to call people names and drag this thread out for no reason hopefully gets you banned. Still reporting your pointless posts.


 Says the guy that could have PM'ed me instead of posting. It;s no secret that I think 1985jetta has horrible taste in cars. Also, I'm 6'4" so unless you're intimating something else in order to draw me into a debate where you get to make all sorts of other accusations, I'm not exactly small and, I'm aggressive, not passive aggressive.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> Says the guy that could have PM'ed me instead of posting. It;s no secret that I think 1985jetta has horrible taste in cars. Also, I'm 6'4" so unless you're intimating something else in order to draw me into a debate where you get to make all sorts of other accusations, I'm not exactly small and, I'm aggressive, not passive aggressive.


 Says the guy who could have Pm'd back, but I'm sure nothing is ever your fault. 

I'm not trying to draw you into debate... I think you're a small man. Yeah, you may be a big aggressive bro (I'm impressed, congratulations!), but you're still a small man if you just feel the need to make fun of others for absolutely no reason. You think he has horrible taste in cars, awesome... PM him about it (since you think it's such a good idea). We don't care. 

The mods around here don't seem to really care about stuff like that, but I think it's rude and unnecessary so I'm going to draw all the attention to it that I can.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I think it's rude and unnecessary so I'm going to draw all the attention to it that I can.


 Go to town


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> The desperation to post DIW photos in this thread lately makes me wonder if someone is going to start doing stuff to their own cars to come up with more photos.


 ...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Once again stumbled upon. Eclipse wing on an A-body Century


----------



## oshim (Mar 25, 2003)

wow.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Your original comment where you felt the need to belittle the guy (becuase you're a passive-agressive little man, and that's FACT, not belittling) and say he had no life was not in response to a repost. if it was, show me.
> 
> Again, continuing to call people names and drag this thread out for no reason hopefully gets you banned. Still reporting your pointless posts.


 I love this approach :laugh: Calling someone out for insulting someone, by insulting the person, and then justifying it by saying "it's not an insult, it's a FACT". 

Any chance of you having a legitimate argument against him went out the window as soon as you hit enter on this post :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

oshim said:


> how to install amp and subs with stock head unit


 Didn't watch the whole thing, but after seeing the wire behind the door hinges and hearing his voice, I didn't need to see any more.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

IB4TL


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hipster. said:


> IB4TL


 Can we do a "who posted" search from a chrome user first?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

This page = DIW 

Please don't get this locked.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.tattooland.us/file/pic/photo/2011/10/usfriends-*******-fixes-5-2_500.jpg 
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/*******-repairs-11.jpg


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

So much repost.:facepalm:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Didn't watch the whole thing, but after seeing the wire behind the door hinges and hearing his voice, I didn't need to see any more.


 You should see how he tapped into fused power and spliced his wires for connecting to the car's speakers.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Egz said:


> You should see how he tapped into fused power and spliced his wires for connecting to the car's speakers.


 That part was hilarious.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> So much repost.:facepalm:


 added to ignore list


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> So much repost.:facepalm:


 I've never seen any of those before, so **** off, and reported.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> I've never seen any of those before, so **** off, and reported.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


 :screwy: You forgot to take your pills today I guess. Some of them were posted here before already. You are reported too.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

what the funk is going on in here? 

They should make it so you have to post a pic in order to comment in the DIW thread.


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

Is that a frickin' Mitsubishi Eclipse?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

not quite DIW, but colors you would never think you would see on certain cars... 

Sunset Orange on a Funeral Limo... 









and a Hugger Orange CTS-V?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> You should see how he tapped into fused power and spliced his wires for connecting to the car's speakers.


 It's funny, I jumped ahead twice and those were the two places I landed on. 

Sure, it's a horrible hack job, but I believe I wired something nearly as bad when I was his age... Hopefully, he'll figure it out... or pay someone to do it next time.



Brickx3 said:


> They should make it so you have to post a pic in order to comment in the DIW thread.


 Agreed. This is a repost from the blackholed DIW thread, but I took this myself.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

This beauty is a steal at 34k 

http://www.modifiedcartrader.com/for-sale.aspx?i=31926&txt=2007-Ford-Mustang


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

69CougarConvert said:


> This beauty is a steal at 34k
> 
> http://www.modifiedcartrader.com/for-sale.aspx?i=31926&txt=2007-Ford-Mustang


 and its a v6 automatic


----------



## turboorbust (Oct 3, 2010)

pretty sure this belongs here 








but the rest of it wasnt too awful except if i remember they wanted north of 50k for this thing


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

turboorbust said:


> pretty sure this belongs here
> 
> but the rest of it wasnt too awful except if i remember they wanted north of 50k for this thing












I don't get it.
http://www.wikkedsteel.com/WikkedSteel/Pipe_Bomb.html


> The rear end of the bike was the most difficult part to engineer. Basically power is taken off the transmission to drive a jackshaft that powers 2 chains, one on each side of the center wheel. On each arm of the swingarm is another jackshaft that transfers power to the chains driving the outside wheels so all in all it takes 5 chains to make it all work. All rear wheels are powered all the time and all travel at the same RPM. The concept being that the 3 tires I am using creates the same radius as a single 330 would have , like if I took a 330 mm rear tire and cut it into 3 parts. As you lean the bike you transfer the weight from one wheel to 2 wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


>


 Reminds me of


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I can see how it might transfer load in high-speed turns, making it more stable. Kinda like a bike with advanced training wheels, lol.


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

Unless theres some engineering DIW taking place, that bike is awesome imo. Wheres the gas tank?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> I can see how it might transfer load in high-speed turns, making it more stable. Kinda like a bike with advanced training wheels, lol.


 There would only be one lean angle where two of the rear tires make contact. 
Go beyond that and you are just one the outside skinny tire. 

It would need some active suspension geometry that put the outside tire down to the pavement and more than just that one single angle to actually work as described.


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> There would only be one lean angle where two of the rear tires make contact.
> Go beyond that and you are just one the outside skinny tire.
> 
> It would need some active suspension geometry that put the outside tire down to the pavement and more than just that one single angle to actually work as described.


 That is true, in theory, however what I'm thinking is that the tires are soft enough to make it work at more than just one single fixed point, and perhasp leaning less, in this case, at higher turn angles/velocities, might keep it on two wheels too. 

I was confused by the 5 chains thing, though. Two drive the rear from each side of the big wheel, what about the other three? Maybe I'd rather not waste brain cells thinking about it  

And, yes, as seem above, yellow cars are DIW  (that's a joke in case anyone couldn't tell!)


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> That is true, in theory, however what I'm thinking is that the tires are soft enough to make it work at more than just one single fixed point, and perhasp leaning less, in this case, at higher turn angles/velocities, might keep it on two wheels too.
> 
> I was confused by the 5 chains thing, though. Two drive the rear from each side of the big wheel, what about the other three? Maybe I'd rather not waste brain cells thinking about it


 Maybe the outer tires could be set at a lower pressure to make them more pliant? I don't know what motorcycle tires are typically pressurized to... 

Regardless, the guy said that this was more of an art piece than anything practical (like these kinda bikes are anything else), and for that he succeeded brilliantly. The creativity and level of craftsmanship on that thing is outstanding.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Brickx3 said:


> what the funk is going on in here?
> 
> They should make it so you have to post a pic in order to comment in the DIW thread.


 WHOA! what is that abomination?! :screwy::what::banghead:


----------



## turboorbust (Oct 3, 2010)

wdegroot said:


> Maybe the outer tires could be set at a lower pressure to make them more pliant? I don't know what motorcycle tires are typically pressurized to...
> 
> Regardless, the guy said that this was more of an art piece than anything practical (like these kinda bikes are anything else), and for that he succeeded brilliantly. The creativity and level of craftsmanship on that thing is outstanding.


 Art or not all it need was a solid rear axle and would have eliminated the "most difficult part to engineer" and on top of that i cant imagine riding that at highway speeds i could see the sudden weight transfer causing some scary things to happen


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> added to ignore list





VDub2625 said:


> I've never seen any of those before, so **** off, and reported.


 Lots of tattle-telling going on in here. :facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Lots of tattle-telling going on in here. :facepalm:


 Yep, and your completely unnecessary post that has nothing to do with the discussion in the thread, bringing up stuff that doesn't need to be brought back up has been reported as well. If people like you just didn't post, and left well enough alone, then it would be fine.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

wdegroot said:


> Regardless, the guy said that this was more of an art piece than anything practical (like these kinda bikes are anything else), and for that he succeeded brilliantly. The creativity and level of craftsmanship on that thing is outstanding.


 Most of these art bikes are not exactly ride-able anyways. 
Many have protrusions that would castrate you just hitting a bump at speed. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Reminds me of


 Spot on chap:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

wdegroot said:


> Maybe the outer tires could be set at a lower pressure to make them more pliant? I don't know what motorcycle tires are typically pressurized to...
> 
> Regardless, the guy said that this was more of an art piece than anything practical (like these kinda bikes are anything else), and for that he succeeded brilliantly. The creativity and level of craftsmanship on that thing is outstanding.


 That bike then belongs right up there with the viper-engine powered bike that Dodge made (the tomahawk or something like that).


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I am reaching a little bit here, but it would look so much better without that awkward looking flag.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I don't get it.
> http://www.wikkedsteel.com/WikkedSteel/Pipe_Bomb.html


 I read "Two chains" in the quote and immediately started laughing.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this abomination today


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I guess not putting enough painters tape to protect that TT RS front is DIW.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

devianb said:


>


 I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

rj_shiver said:


>


 Wait this can't be doing it wrong in TCL. The EV freaks will love this..hug some trees and have a nice torque curve.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

Saw this sweet Ferrari cruising down the 405.


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mustangs just love Do'n it wrong 



How about a wing.......*on your wing!* :laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry for bad pic, but had to snap quick....

I've seen this car around, and initially thought it was a mid 90s Civic with a BMW front grafted onto it because it had typically Civic rice cosmetic mods...
The smoked tails (painted) ugly paint. rear wing (not in pic).. sigh.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

spotted this gem this morning, and had the chromest hubcaps i ever done seent


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah those hubcaps on Quest are totally DIW.:vampire:


Btw McDonald's breakfast is horrible.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Yup because that tape is really doing its job....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

not surprised by the Florida license plate one bit..


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Have some additions from the last 2 weeks or so....

Last night in my n'hood. :facepalm:

IMG_0902_941 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

So typical 

IMG_0882_760 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

Drunk soccer Moms at a Walmart at 130pm on a Wednesday

IMG_0880_758 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

This was just :screwy:

IMG_0862 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

This one is harder to tell. The car is literally bent and crabbing down the highway, She kept having to correct to the left to keep it going straight. :screwy: You can kinda tell the front wheels are turned to the left a bit.

IMG_0732 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> IMG_0732 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Isn't a PT cruiser DIW by default?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

tiexgrr said:


> Isn't a PT cruiser DIW by default?


This is true. But there is no way this thing was road worthy. Obviously I couldn't video while driving, but the serpantine motion it was making was scary. I slowed and changed lanes twice before going by her.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

it was a 5 speed too... z24 or whatever?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^ Whoa! :screwy:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> it was a 5 speed too... z24 or whatever?


Did he actually make up his own bible verse prayer and put it on his car in a Shakespeare font?


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

please give me peace as i watch tv 



intresting spoiler on the front

some honda old school modding


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Greensteeldragon said:


> please give me peace as i watch tv
> 
> 
> 
> intresting spoiler on the front


Very doing it wrong, and it was a factory option.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some subtle ones I spotted yesterday


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Did he actually make up his own bible verse prayer and put it on his car in a Shakespeare font?


More like a bible poem.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


>


My fav part is "STAND BACK 5 FEET" twice on the rear bumper.

Well, maybe if you hadn't plastered your windows with all that crap, you could actually see well enough to back up and not run over people. :beer:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Have some additions from the last 2 weeks or so....
> 
> Last night in my n'hood. :facepalm:


Wrong side up?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

boradie sucht said:


> spotted this gem this morning, and had the chromest hubcaps i ever done seent


wow, I can see them!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Have some additions from the last 2 weeks or so....
> 
> Last night in my n'hood. :facepalm:
> 
> ...












seriously....no one cares about crooked parkers. and if you have to preface it with "its a little hard to see" then well maybe we dont care.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> seriously....no one cares about crooked parkers. and if you have to preface it with "its a little hard to see" then well maybe we dont care.


Follow your own suggestion, dick.

Oh, and prerequisite "learn to delete images n00b" comment.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Very doing it wrong, and it was a factory option.


did not know that, side note: why was it factory option? XD



VDub2625 said:


> Follow your own suggestion, dick.
> 
> Oh, and prerequisite "learn to delete images n00b" comment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


hip hip hurrah!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Follow your own suggestion, dick.
> 
> Oh, and prerequisite "learn to delete images n00b" comment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup:



Greensteeldragon said:


> did not know that, side note: why was it factory option? XD
> hip hip hurrah!


:laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Greensteeldragon said:


> did not know that, side note: why was it factory option? XD


Yes, they were add ons to the TRD Action Package Kits. Not all of them came with it but it was an option. I remember looking into getting one back in 2001, they had 2 one the lot. One with the hood spoiler and one without. They are even uglier in person! (The hood spoiler) you could get it for the prelude too


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gotta do separate posts because i'm on a mobile device and no tapatalk, but here are some my son found


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> seriously....no one cares about crooked parkers. and if you have to preface it with "its a little hard to see" then well maybe we dont care.


And the douche bag of the day award goes to...



VDub2625 said:


> Follow your own suggestion, dick.
> 
> Oh, and prerequisite "learn to delete images n00b" comment.


:beer:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't even...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Other than endorsing air tools with his biceps in Craftsman catalogs, I have never heard of this guy. 

Rich Evans seems to have made a career out of DIW.










I can't seem to find a photo of the guy without flexing.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Donk spotted at the local mall


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Other than endorsing air tools with his biceps in Craftsman catalogs, I have never heard of this guy.
> 
> Rich Evans seems to have made a career out of DIW.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, what is going on here?

Sceenshot of a picture on a phone of a Google image search that is crooked on a Windows 7 background? 

Instead of:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> I have to ask, what is going on here?
> 
> Sceenshot of a picture on a phone of a Google image search that is crooked on a Windows 7 background?


Sorry, I thought that's what we were doing now.


----------



## Foster_33 (May 5, 2012)

Spotted in a Crappy Tire parking lot. It used to be a Del Sol... I didn't think they could get any worse.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

These are pretty old photos, but .... CELICA DRAGSTER!



> That's quite a bit of fabrication... Not sure what is more DIW... the result, or the work that went into the result.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

I was like, its a little tacky but how is that doing it wr.......ohhhhh.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Those tires in the back are huuugee.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

took me like 10min to realize its front wheel drive :banghead:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Dragster with a stereo install! :laugh:


----------



## waynehunger (Nov 27, 2010)

That Celica is the winner of the DIW thread. It hit wrong on so many levels. It kind of just pissed me off.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

I love that you can see the spring through the "muffler". :what:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, that just......


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


That's an XR Cougar. All OEM.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

:facepalm: saw this today...


----------



## sharpie-fine (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

sharpie-fine said:


>


The Tom Selleck and Bruce Wayne reference made me chuckle.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Actually looks like a pretty well executed Gullwing-door build.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Yeah the gullwing MK3 is DIR, especially since it looks like it has normal doors when they are shut. On top of that, it has a turbo R32 motor in it so more DIR :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


MkVIII GTI?


:vampire:


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Gullwing doors on a car that wasn't built from the ground up to have gullwing doors is DIW. The handling is going to be even worse than it normally is because, like a convertible, all bits of frame in the roof that added to chassis rigidity is now gone. Mods that make the car less capable than it was before are DIW.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

one swell foop said:


> Gullwing doors on a car that wasn't built from the ground up to have gullwing doors is DIW. The handling is going to be even worse than it normally is because, like a convertible, all bits of frame in the roof that added to chassis rigidity is now gone. Mods that make the car less capable than it was before are DIW.


It's a MK3 GTI, handling was never great in those to begin with. As for your comment about mods that make the car less capable are automatically DIW, I hope you stripped all the excess weight out of your cars to make them more capable, otherwise even putting cargo in the trunk would be DIW since it would make the car heavier and thus less capable  :laugh:

(Only kidding but this whole 'if it doesn't make your car faster or perform better, it is wrong' mindset is why TCL is such a fun place)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> Yeah the gullwing MK3 is DIR, especially since it looks like it has normal doors when they are shut. On top of that, it has a turbo R32 motor in it so more DIR :thumbup:


This.

DIW content


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>


On a serious note... Who buys these cars after the owner doesn't want it? You couldn't give me that car at this point. You probably couldn't pay me, I would have to have it towed so I wouldn't be seen in it and have my picture posted up in this thread.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

yivek said:


> On a serious note... Who buys these cars after the owner doesn't want it? You couldn't give me that car at this point. You probably couldn't pay me, I would have to have it towed so I wouldn't be seen in it and have my picture posted up in this thread.


Personal preference. There's a ton of people with no taste who simply think "more colors= BETTER!".

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

yivek said:


> On a serious note... Who buys these cars after the owner doesn't want it? You couldn't give me that car at this point. You probably couldn't pay me, I would have to have it towed so I wouldn't be seen in it and have my picture posted up in this thread.


 I have wondered that myself. All the modifications may be ripe at the time, but trends change, and obnoxious tastes rarely translate to the buyer. All the Fast and Furious cars aren't too old to be junked, so they have to be somewhere by now. 

Same goes for these DONKS in 5-10 years. Where will they go?


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

yivek said:


> On a serious note... Who buys these cars after the owner doesn't want it? You couldn't give me that car at this point. You probably couldn't pay me, I would have to have it towed so I wouldn't be seen in it and have my picture posted up in this thread.


i was always under impression that these cars usually end up impounded for having no insurance or valid registration stickers, etc , and once impounded they never see the streets again
or once the tires wear out the owner cant afford to buy new ones of them 26"'s so car ends up sitting in someones drive way and rotting away


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I kinda like it. 



one swell foop said:


> Gullwing doors on a car that wasn't built from the ground up to have gullwing doors is DIW. The handling is going to be even worse than it normally is because, like a convertible, all bits of frame in the roof that added to chassis rigidity is now gone. Mods that make the car less capable than it was before are DIW.


Please, tell me more.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

yivek said:


> On a serious note... Who buys these cars after the owner doesn't want it?


Cars like that don't get sold, they die in a ball of fire.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/3787122081.html












> 1984(1st year) Pontiac Fiero Sport car. Manual trans.
> 
> Car will run but needs Mass Airflow sensor and carb.
> This car is rough but dirt cheap.
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/3803776976.html












> Let me be honest for a second. This is hard to believe, but you about to witness the only Pontiac FIERO that, 1) Has never caught on fire, and more importantly 2) Is mechanicaly sound!! This car runs, and drives awesome for its age!! Let's all be truthfully with each other, your wife/girlfriend will hate this car with every fiber of her being... But who cares??? You haven't felt this great about the 1980's since the 1980's. A FIERO makes you feel like the world's biggest bad ass!!! Have you seen "that's my boy with Adam Sandler?? You know why he drives a freaking 86 FIERO?!?! Because in the mid to late 80's, if you had any respect for yourself as a man, you drove a mother trucking PONTIAC FIERO!!!
> 
> Boring ishh you can just write off because of how awesome ^^ that was..
> 119,000 Miles on the old girl
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


even economy cars can fly of you give them wings.
Just don't flip car onto roof....


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/3803776976.html


Words escape me. I am curious what caused the big ass hole in the hood of the other car in the photos?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Words escape me. I am curious what caused the big ass hole in the hood of the other car in the photos?


His description is so hilarious it makes me want to buy it lol. So now the question is which one of you made that listing lol


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mods, can we change the name of this thread to "Doing it 1985Jetta-thread?"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Mods, can we change the name of this thread to "Doing it 1985Jetta-thread?"


:sly: you must not have read the CL ads correctly

Edit: I try to post more than just Fieros despite being an enthusiast


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Egz said:


> I have to ask, what is going on here?
> 
> Sceenshot of a picture on a phone of a Google image search that is crooked on a Windows 7 background?


exactly...cellphone screenshots of a webpage? just download and upload


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Sorry, I thought that's what we were doing now.


LOL thats funny


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irlfriend-Kim-Kardashians-electric-gates.html


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irlfriend-Kim-Kardashians-electric-gates.html


Love the headline. CRUSHED! Um, no....


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Egz said:


> Love the headline. CRUSHED! Um, no....


I couldn't even make it through the article, I have no clue how people can read and enjoy that type of "journalism". :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Love the headline. CRUSHED! Um, no....


 As ridiculous as that was, I'm willing to bet the repairs cost to same as if one of our cars were "crushed."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Egz said:


> Love the headline. CRUSHED! Um, no....


Well, it is a UK website, after all. They use the word a bit different than in North America.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

92skirmishgti said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4lbLoBNHik


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

devianb said:


>


this one pisses me off because they ruined an RX-7


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jcsfearless (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry for the blurry night time cell phone pics.... but this jetta had so many badges!


S-Line under a Wolfsburg Badge....


2 different R badges


another S-Line badge...


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

WTF:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> WTF:screwy::facepalm:


spammer. see closed "poll" thread

DIW content


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> spammer. see closed "poll" thread


Hmm that's strange....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> spammer. see closed "poll" thread
> 
> DIW content


Mustangamaro Quattro S4?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Mustangamaro Quattro S4?


 I don't know why, but I kind of like that one

here's some from the sonic owners forum:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

this one was kind of subtle...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^^I don't see it?









http://gainesville.craigslist.org/ctd/3768322100.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> i don't see it?


assart


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

handsome rob is taken said:


>


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> assart


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## oldveedubs (Mar 25, 2010)

Just spotted today on craigslist:





> 2001 Chevy Impala V6, very powerful. New upstream O2 sensor, brakes, rotors, spark plugs/wires, new struts come with it in box. 185,000 miles. Also has new Halo Projection LED headlights with HID's. *Was in a few car shows.* Asking 2,500.00 OBRO.


http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3805598087.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

firstorbit84 said:


>


Did they paint those plastic parts white, or did they already fade out in Florida sun?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

firstorbit84 said:


>


Don't worry about it.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> ^^^I don't see it?





EdRacer71 said:


> assart





firstorbit84 said:


>


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

If one is unfortunate enough to encounter some of these 'things' on a pretty regular basis I ask, when the door opens and the driver/owner emerges, have you ever really been surprised by what was driving it?
Yea, I am guilty of profiling :facepalm:.
I doubt I'm alone .

RB


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My friend just texted this to me:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> My friend just texted this to me:


WTF is someone trying To "camouflage" them for some reason? poor vws


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/3803776976.html


Anyone notice the red car in photo 1 of this ad, WTF is up with that hood with the random hole drilled in the hood?!?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> Anyone notice the red car in photo 1 of this ad, WTF is up with that hood with the random hole drilled in the hood?!?


Why write about it instead of posting a picture? You're DIW


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

hipster. said:


> Why write about it instead of posting a picture? You're DIW



On an iPad, can't copy and paste pics brah.

But thanks for doing it for me :beer:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> On an iPad, can't copy and paste pics brah.
> 
> But thanks for doing it for me :beer:


On your iPad, press down and hold on top of a picture. It will say "COPY", it not only copies the image, but the URL as well. So you can then go into TapTalk (or whatever) and paste into the text field a URL for the image. :thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

hipster. said:


> On your iPad, press down and hold on top of a picture. It will say "COPY", it not only copies the image, but the URL as well. So you can then go into TapTalk (or whatever) and paste into the text field a URL for the image. :thumbup:


Huh, you just taught the old man something :thumbup:










Edit to add DIW content::


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Being friendly and helpful in the DIW thread is DIW. What is wrong with you people?!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Dubber:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw this 2 weeks ago or so...anyone know what it is?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

dcmix5 said:


> Saw this 2 weeks ago or so...anyone know what it is?


Ford F150?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

handsome rob is taken said:


>


Two transvestites and a crippled little girl?
Is this the start of a joke?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> My friend just texted this to me:


Not DIW.

DIW content


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Not DIW.
> 
> DIW content


I'm gonna give this guy a little credit for _not_ using a stupid angled license plate mount.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

subgraphic said:


>


Why exactly is this on here? Lamborghini Concept car.


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

GTIanz said:


>


Mall 205. Winning.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


>


doing it AWESOME!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SgtArky said:


> doing it AWESOME!!!


Yeah.... you see a rolled truck running around every once in a while.
I assume an off roading fail.
That old Ranger has 2001ish Mazda b-series wheels. Very unusual.

I wonder if the door even opens? He might have to be all Dukes of Hazard style.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

miatafreak said:


> Mall 205. Winning.


oh youre right, its got a brake light out


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

http://minkara.carview.co.jp/en/userid/235280/blog/28946568/


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


> http://minkara.carview.co.jp/en/userid/235280/blog/28946568/


That is DIR!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

PerL said:


> That is DIR!


Props for the swap and all, but why in the hell would you choose that motor over...anything else?


----------



## oldveedubs (Mar 25, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> http://minkara.carview.co.jp/en/userid/235280/blog/28946568/























> Here is yet another crazy Mazda Miata with a unique engine swap!! This car hails from Fort Meade, Florida where they have no emissions inspection requirements so the owner has decided to take his Volkswagen VR6 engine swap one step further by adding a turbocharger! With a custom short-runner intake manifold, power output is 325hp at the rear wheels.


This is DIR!


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

oldveedubs said:


> This is DIR!


I am glad I am not the only one wondering why this was posted as DIW.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its wrong


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

oldveedubs said:


> This is DIR!


 
I bet it sounds good


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

People quoting the same pictures are DIW.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

too easy to pick on.... at least it's a real M.... wait.... :facepalm: 








http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/3725357484.html


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone should send that to Vad.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

Does it do wheelies?

It's too bad not to post!

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-autos-et-vehicules-voitures-depoque-GRAND-PRIX-RATROD-W0QQAdIdZ485923632


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

VR6 Miata is a users on here VR6mazda and def DIR


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Gabo said:


> Does it do wheelies?
> 
> It's too bad not to post!
> 
> http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-autos-et-vehicules-voitures-depoque-GRAND-PRIX-RATROD-W0QQAdIdZ485923632


Bonus points for read end taped to front end.


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

^^^^makes me want to bunch his mom and dad and him in the face


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

And dead babies


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

All in one day....

This had a full body kit, I had a pic of the front but was all blurry so I deleted it




























This morning... No lights but the neons are on at least!










This was at The restaurant that we went to in Helen for SOWO




























The other day


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you the new Buick HHR LT
Its a new salesman here at work. Part of me wants to say something to him, and part of me wants to see how rediclious this thing is gonna look once its finally completed...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^could look decent if he got rid of the hood scoop


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> ^could look decent if he got rid of the hood scoop


 not going to hate yet either. definitely without the scoop it looks like an improvement


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

1977 Corvette custom

http://bit.ly/YZCcgd





















auction listing said:


> This car comes with a bill of sale only. This is the way I bought it so I am selling it the same way. Check with your DMV to find out what you need to purchase a title. It says clear title in the dicription but that is the only choice it will accept. I bought this corvette chassis and custom built the body around the corvette birdcage. It has a nice running 350 engine with automatic trans. It has the corvette rearend. I have the side glasses and the window motors but they are not in the doors. I want to be perfectly honest about this car so you can bid with confidence. The paint is about a 9 out of 10 the interior is about a 8 out of 10. the overall apperance is stunning to say the least. If you want to catch all the eyes you will be pleased. This car runs out strong but the trans seal leaks due to sitting for a couple months at a time. I ran dealer tags on the car when I drove it. I drove it to car shows mostly but did drive it to Charlotte several times 102 miles one way. I only drove it in decent weather. Feel free to ask any questions [email protected] . These pictures came out a little orange in some. The red pictures are correct color (guards red Porche)


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Spotted this gem:



Wish I could have gotten a close up but I was stopped at the light.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

What's wrong with that Rabbit?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ wow so much fail in one pic


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> What's wrong with that Rabbit?


I don't think its the rabbit. Its the Sentra with the big spoiler.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> I don't think its the rabbit. Its the Sentra with the big spoiler.


 Think your sarcasm meter must be turned off. 

Or mine is turned to 11. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted 




A different kind of DIW. This lady drove up to a non-operational ATM and went ahead and put her card in. Was rather funny.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Harv said:


> :facepalm:


Looks like it is presenting itself for a proper shagging


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Bosozoku GTI


As much as I like the whole Bosozoku/Shakotan styling on Japanese cars, this does not belong on a GTI. :screwy:


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

I was hoping that wasn't attached, but I see the carbon build up on the tips... :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bigbumpmike said:


> ^^^^makes me want to punch his madre and padre and him in the face


FIFY


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JOSHFL420 said:


>


ohh boy...:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3762662606.html


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ohh boy...:facepalm::facepalm:


Oh yeah. He refers to it as powder coating and at the end says he cleaned the body throttle. Why didn't he use index cards so the tire wouldn't get paint on it. And please tell me that this is the only vw with that horrible hood ornament.

Oh and..


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/3825345204.html










I've seen this car in person. It is every bit of disgusting as you think it'd be.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3762662606.html


dunno how you picked that picture over this one...










even the owner/photographer is giving the car the middle finger!


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

The ****ing shocker badge :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Harv said:


> :facepalm:


How did that happen?

I'll throw a guess and say the car has a factory leveling system that is completely bonkered.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Broom_plate_blur.jpg


 "Creative plate blurs" would be a good thread.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> "Creative plate blurs" would be a good thread.


:laugh:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

why do people cover there lic plates ne way?:what:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Greensteeldragon said:


> why do people cover there lic plates ne way?:what:


Because they think that people will find their car and steal it


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Greensteeldragon said:


> why do people cover there lic plates ne way?:what:


I never saw the point either. You can see it stopped behind me at the stop light but on the interwebz someone is going somehow use it to my disadvantage?


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Greensteeldragon said:


> why do people cover there lic plates ne way?:what:


In some cases I think some people can run it and find your information... But I have no clue why you would do it either; especially if you are selling it.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> "Creative plate blurs" would be a good thread.


"Hey honey. Get over here - lay on the ground and hold this piece of paper over the license plate. That's a good girl.... now go make me a sammich."

I wonder how many people called just to meet the submissive cutie in the short shorts?


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> How did that happen?
> 
> I'll throw a guess and say the car has a factory leveling system that is completely bonkered.


failed front air strut possibly. It will usually cause both fronts to sag.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> "Hey honey. Get over here - lay on the ground and hold this piece of paper over the license plate. That's a good girl.... now go make me a sammich."
> 
> I wonder how many people called just to meet the submissive cutie in the short shorts?


That looks like a child's hand to me...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Greensteeldragon said:


> why do people cover there lic plates ne way?:what:


There have been cases here lately where criminals have used fake plates in a more creative manner. They go on to a used car web site, search for the same make/model/year/color as the car they are using for crime, and copy the plates from the car they find for sale. If cops or customs run the plate, they get the correct make/model/year/color.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> dunno how you picked that picture over this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blurring the plate on a car no one would ever want to steal :screwy: ****ing tow sticker isn't even pointing to the right place.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

izzo said:


>


For a second there I thought he was running Bridgestone slicks on the street and then this is what went through my mind:

1. Wait, Bridgestone sells slicks in the US now?! Where can I find these parts?!
2. Hold on, no they don't... so what kind of tires are those?
3. G019 Grids...
4. OH GOD THE BALDING!
5. ???
6. Kaboom.
7. Profit.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Broduski said:


> I've seen this car in person. It is every bit of disgusting as you think it'd be.


Soooo sad 

DIW content


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^Haha nailed it...










Edit: This is also DIW IMO


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Kia driver trying to chase away that ricer.:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


More DINMS, because low rider scene


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

hipster. said:


> More DINMS, because early 1980s European low rider scene


FTFY 

This 1955 bug has won a whole lot of awards, and is called 'The Pink Lady'. 

http://sundayslacker.com/2012/06/14/the-pink-lady/


----------



## NSpooner (Aug 28, 2007)

Saw this bad boy the other day. Couldn't snap a pic fast enough. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IzONE-hOST (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi friends good threads everyone liking it


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Couldn't work out whether this is DIW-in progress or whether its supposed to look like this. The other side was exactly the same. 










hand-painted white-walls for added crap-ness :facepalm:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I wish someone would do a short documentary on the 'racing' scene of Hickory, NC. It is the strangest thing I've ever witnessed. Basically there is a strip through this town and the ****tiest cars of all makes cruise up and down the 'strip' all night. I was unfortunate enough to be up there one night after picking up some MK3 parts I found on CL. Every assclown was rolling down their windows asking if I wanted to race for pinks. Yes you read that correctly. It's like a concentrated center of derp the likes of which I've never seen.

EDIT: Apparently these jackasses tool the liberty of documenting their own douchebaggery:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

NSpooner said:


> Saw this bad boy the other day. Couldn't snap a pic fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cheap to pony up for the aftermarket push bar?
Grill included for sake of thread.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure this is doing it wrong, but the photo was funny. I came across it on another message board. 

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/3828012978.html



> This is a great car when you need to get around town without paying a fortune for gas. It is not spotless inside, and could use a little TLC . The car has is non-smoking, so no bad odors, it is Convertible and 164,000 miles almost. Call or text, Se Habla Español.


I just made this, and am tempted to write him and ask "Hola, llamo sobre su barco. ¿Viene con un remolque?"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

http://bit.ly/10YeuNV


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

http://bit.ly/10YfwJC


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Wimbledon said:


> http://bit.ly/10YeuNV


Perfect whip for black lady.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Perfect whip for black lady.


So so racist.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


> So so racist.


You know I'm right. Not racist at all.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

http://moparblog.com/instagram-of-the-week-late-model-dodge-charger-with-gorilla-pokes/


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You know I'm right. Not racist at all.


Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves:laugh:

These are ALL OVER texas, I see them every day, and 99 times out of a 100....well...you know the rest


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

66Satellite said:


> http://moparblog.com/2013/04/25/instagram-of-the-week-late-model-dodge-charger-with-gorilla-pokes/


"DeShawn completely forgot about his new wheels with extending spikes when he came up to pass a long row of bicyclists..."


Seriously.. how is that legal? :screwy:

Can I add a roof rack with each tube extending out 24" past the car with a sharp tip?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

66Satellite said:


> http://moparblog.com/2013/04/25/instagram-of-the-week-late-model-dodge-charger-with-gorilla-pokes/


“Lets Not hate…It’s a Texas thing…”:screwy:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

admiralbabar said:


>


:what::facepalm:


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw this gem:




My friends were asking why I was taking a picture, I told them I had a perfect spot on the internet for it. 

It did have upgraded StopTech front brakes...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

"Enviro"....










I am sure with that coal rolling stack you really care about the environment....


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

id drive it for a weekend then id paint it all black


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> "Creative plate blurs" would be a good thread.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

yivek said:


> Saw this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Plasti-Ricers are out of control.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I weep for humanity...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

JOSHFL420 said:


>


If I hear "Plexi-dip" one more friggin' time I'm gonna put my fist through a wall. This is the epitome of DIW in every sense of the term.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

DIR- chalk artist


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> If I hear "Plexi-dip" one more friggin' time I'm gonna put my fist through a wall. This is the epitome of DIW in every sense of the term.


Yea, that was driving me nuts too. Unless he bought imitation Plasti-dip.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

scoTT la rock said:


> DIR- chalk artist


That is so right! :thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Saw this right at work this past week. 










Someone went nuts at the Chrome Stick On automotive super store. 



A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> Saw this right at work this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't it have a dinosaur skull on the gas filler door?


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a good one. Sorry about the quality, took it with a BB.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

devianb said:


>


For some reason this reminds me of this


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> DIR- chalk artist


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Where do I sign up for the Pinto Club? Haha terrible tattoo and I love people who still wear bluetooth ear pieces.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

69CougarConvert said:


> Haha terrible tattoo and I love people who still wear bluetooth ear pieces.







ffwd to 1:10 for the relevant part, although the part before is still friggin funny


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Paging Mr. Darwin...


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> These are pretty old photos, but .... CELICA DRAGSTER!


That has to be the most ultimate troll ever


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jrmcm said:


> Paging Mr. Darwin...


Accidents are now DIW?

Sweet looking Engine tho.:thumbup:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Accidents are now DIW?
> 
> Sweet looking Engine tho.:thumbup:


Ripping the entire front end off of a car on a surface street is DIW


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Are those temporary tags? 


A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

:facepalm:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> ffwd to 1:10 for the relevant part, although the part before is still friggin funny


Haha I miss him. He was hilarious. :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:


The FAIL started﻿ when they looked at the truck and said "Challenge accepted"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1 brodozer down millions to go.:vampire:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG at the Container truck ramp video. How stupid can you be.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Omni Engine Drop.video


 Heh, heh, heh... It's out!


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw this in a junkyard. Creative way to lower a Ford with I-Beams I suppose.

And then this monstrosity.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:


I guess they never learned about loading dock ramps..... LOL


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:


Why did you turn!?!


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Saw this one today...


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Ixomeneus said:


> Saw this one today...


repost lol



admiralbabar said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jpr said:


> repost lol


 Has this ever happened before?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Has this ever happened before?


I think one time a long time ago but I can't verify. It seems like there's a few cars out there that people who live close to each other keep seeing around.

I had to check to see if this was the same poster lol i got a kick out of it


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:


I think the best part is the guy in the street, instead of attempting to help the first thing he does is start taking pics... :laugh:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Ixomeneus said:


> Saw this one today...


Small world 

I work on post sometimes, are you stationed there?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Dodge Magnum

http://bit.ly/115Cizq












> Vehicle: 05' Dodge Magnum
> 
> Paint: House of Kolor- oriental blue, cobalt blue, teal green, patterns, murals, air brushing, pin-striping, silver leaf, pattern door jams
> 
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn... Look at that whip.:facepalm:

Goldwing doors:bs:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Goldwing doors:bs:


 You can't fool me, Mr Magnum seller.. That's a trick question - Goldwings don't have doors.









On a side note.. No matter how tacky that Magnum is, the work that went into it is no joke.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:












Are they both related to each other?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are they both related to each other?


I think related to this:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

someone's over compensating...


----------



## rollingsandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

Found this beauty on Kijiji. The title is "Lambo jetta" and it's a 2.0 :facepalm:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

doesn't really belong here more of a dib, doing it batman. just thought it was silly 




















































some could be reposts, I dunno, darn you the car lounge.. I need to make coffee now


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

joedubbs said:


> some could be reposts, I dunno, darn you the car lounge.. I need to make coffee now


I remember this thread. A woman DWA did this, if I recall correctly. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> A woman DWA did this, if I recall correctly. :facepalm:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Craigslist Find: Maybe Doing It Awesome?






























> 1992 Mercury Grand Marquis. Gets lots of attention. V-8, AT, 111K miles, power windows & seat. Good tires. Plenty of power. Red cloth interior in pretty good shape. Heater core leaks so it is bypassed. Runs and drives great. Idles low. Fiberglass piece between grill and hood broken. DEQ'd and current WA tags. Drivers side window is a little sticky but always goes back up. Tail lights not working but all signals and brake lights do. I have never needed it at night so I have not bothered with it. Yellow tinted windows need some love. I have some extra tint on rolls to go with it.
> 
> This car was recently featured on the Jalopnik website. It was built for and run successfully in last years Dumball Rally . Dumball is a one way beater car rally/scavenger hunt for fun. Reliably ran over 750 mile around WA in 2 days. We ended close to home last time so the car came home to be used again this year. Has a Star Wars X-Wing fighter theme. Mostly done with spray paint. Gets lots of attention. Used it in the Corbett OR 4th of July parade. Got lots of attention. The wings are plywood and fold up onto the trunk lid for driving. 11 1/2 ft. wide when folded out. Currently off the car since they were not handling weather to well. 2 holes drilled into decklid for attachment. 1 hole in roof to attach R2-D2. CB radio with external speaker so you can announce your arrival with a variety of anthems/sounds. Wired for subwoofer / amp to trunk. Some of the accessory wiring has been tapped into for on the road needs. Large aluminum rear spoiler will not be on the car any longer and stereo head unit will be removed. These items can be negotiated.
> 
> ...


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^Hopefully, he's there for an alignment.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> ^^Hopefully, he's there for an alignment.


And a fierce beating.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> And a fierce beating.


Let the anger flow.. 

I knew that pic would tug on TCL's heart strings...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

eBay led tail lights?


A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## Vamoops (Sep 2, 2011)

*Breaking Dawn Win*









Saw this in a local muni lot this week.

Double scissor jack/double bottle jack DIW. 

Use of Twilight: Breaking Dawn DIR.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bradly GT on 20s Bradly GT on 20s!


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

found this gem today


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

Vamoops said:


> Saw this in a local muni lot this week.
> 
> Double scissor jack/double bottle jack DIW.
> 
> Use of Twilight: Breaking Dawn DIR.


Wait.... the hub is on the outside of the rotor? Engineering DIR


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know these get old.. but.. sigh.
These people really should not be driving anything other than a Vespa.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

joedubbs said:


>


James May went to Costa Rica to find a young wife?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> James May went to Costa Rica to find a young wife?


nope, its switzerland


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

joedubbs said:


>


He was selling it, I wonder if anyone ever bought that monstrosity?

http://www.odditycentral.com/news/flamboyant-millionaire-makes-mercedes-slr-even-more-exclusive.html


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> found this gem today


ballingggg :laugh::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

REDGLI2012 said:


> ballingggg :laugh::thumbdown::facepalm:


And that guy would be the first dip**** to bitch about gas prices. :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll make it fit, he said. It'll be fine, he said. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986...0?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a819a22c8#v4-41


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! not a syncro.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Really? I think that's pretty awesome.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Had it at least been a B-6 :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't seem to figure this new trend is like every "import JDM/KDM" is running around like this. 

And the bumper holes.... Is that horsepower or speed?


A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> I can't seem to figure this new trend is like every "import JDM/KDM" is running around like this.
> 
> And the bumper holes.... Is that horsepower or speed?
> 
> ...


also been wondering why they've been drilling holes in their bumpers? because weight reduction bruh :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Really? I think that's pretty awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup:

DIW content


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

adam the caveman said:


> also been wondering why they've been drilling holes in their bumpers? because weight reduction bruh :screwy::facepalm:


With two 12" subs in the trunk.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Cousin Eddie said:


> With two 12" subs in the trunk.


Because racecar is also showcar


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> Because racecar is also showcar


When you're ballin that hard you don't have to settle for just one.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

this is probably DIR but I'll put this here anyway...

http://moparblog.com/awesome-dodge-coronet-4x4/


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ yeah that's effing sweet. Definitely DIR.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Haha this is awesome!!! I am surprised I don't see more of this where I live. I bet this car sat in the street for hours if not days before it was fixed or moved.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

this little gem I spotted at work


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Spotted this at my hotel. IMO, DIR if it was a track rat, but it didn't appear to be. :facepalm:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

helement2003 said:


> Spotted this at my hotel. IMO, DIR if it was a track rat, but it didn't appear to be. :facepalm:


Is that a roughly fiber-glassed on mirror, or just dried puke?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

helement2003 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/S6rfAPF.jpg


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

High Body slc said:


> this little gem I spotted at work


I don't know about this one, more like DINMS. Weird toy...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


VERY deserving of this thread. Seriously, I mean how can someone look at this and think any of it was a good idea...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> bilder-vw-treffen-bautzen-2013-wild-wild-east-pfingsttreffenlitten-1-4-meile-race-actiono.jpg


Was gonna say, oh look, Dresden and Leipzig plates, that explains the cars, but it says it right there in the file names. And that's why I don't tell anybody where I was born.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree on a lot of them. but what's wrong with the black City Golf? Maybe I'm missing it. 

I really am on the fence about the "BRIGHT COLORS!" fad. It CAN look good, but often doesn't.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

couple more- all above courtesy of the "ontario car eccentric" facebook group (home of the infamous VW-branding scar guy). its just too easy to pick DIWs here...


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What's wrong with the Jetta on air or the green 240sx?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I was just craigslust surfing.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/3837667958.html



> 1992 nissan 300z low miles trade - $4000 (loudon)


Well.. let's check this out.



>



Not bad... clean.. stock.



> i have a 1992 nissan 300z it has 73,000 miles, non turbo automatic,cold air. cd player and t-tops, blue cloth interior
> 
> 4,000.00 sale or best offer or would consider trade. if interested call 865-458-0187


Automatic... that sucks. But it is still cheap and looks nice.. might be a good cruiser.
Any interior pics?



>


The driver's seat look good... hmm. Oh, one more pic.



>


:what:

idiot. :facepalm:


I think the more beautiful a design... the worse they look with stupid cosmetic mods.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

What I think of each time I see a car with plastidip wheels...which sadly, each time, the owner thinks looks cool


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Sunfire 4x4 edition:what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

MiniGolf is super cool!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CRacer21 said:


> What's wrong with the Jetta on air or the green 240sx?


And what's wrong with this truck?



>


People put the stock wheels and tires back on jacked up trucks sometimes... it happens.
Dong it Wrong? More like doing it on a budget and I need to save up for new mickey thompsons as the first set wore out way faster than I expected on my 100 miles highway commute. :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> MiniGolf is super cool!


X2


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

A WRONG turned into a RIGHT


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> A WRONG turned into a RIGHT


I wonder what happens to submerged drum brakes.

But I can't hate..
From what I read online, dude was actually helping those in need.
He was only charging a 50% markup on 40s.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From the torino forum


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess this is actually fairly tasteful for what it is...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I wonder what happens to submerged drum brakes.


They get wet. 

Seriously, nothing different here than a 4x4 driving through the same depth of water. Brakes get wet, then you drive, water gets out, brakes get hot, brakes dry out. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If it was just the broke suspensions... I would not care. 
I actually like the wheels... army green? 
But the stinger exhaust... wow.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

"Full Tuning Eye-Catcher Showcar For Sale"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


> Brembo/BBS.jpg


 :what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PerL said:


> :what:


 I am guessing it's a show car type thing... arrive at show, swap on wheels that show off bling calipers and without tires lowers the car even more.  
I hope they started with wheels that were already unusable due to damage....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I am guessing it's a show car type thing... arrive at show, swap on wheels that show off bling calipers and without tires lowers the car even more.
> I hope they started with wheels that were already unusable due to damage....


 No different than this - just odd that they didn't try to incorporate a tire into it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I am guessing it's a show car type thing... arrive at show, swap on wheels that show off bling calipers and without tires lowers the car even more.


 Well, duh! 



> I hope they started with wheels that were already unusable due to damage....


 Now we're getting somewhere. Cutting up a perfectly good BBS wheel to show off a brake caliper, that is totally visible through the spokes, is just doing it wrong. If the wheel was already broken, then it _may_ be OK.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

PerL said:


> Now we're getting somewhere. Cutting up a perfectly good BBS wheel to show off a brake caliper, that is totally visible through the spokes, is just doing it wrong. If the wheel was already broken, then it _may_ be OK.


 That's Arno's car. He been in the scene with this car for over 15 years. 
See this pic from 2002:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> VERY deserving of this thread. Seriously, I mean how can someone look at this and think any of it was a good idea...


 well, he is an obama voter so theres that, but then again he is a union sheeple too


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rachel635 said:


> It was a count down to the Mayan Apocalypse.


 What are you up to?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=32352752


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SgtArky said:


> well, he is an obama voter so theres that, but then again he is a union sheeple too


 I'm not sure how voting for winners and being employed and using job protection tactics relate to his odd vehicle mods. 
Or maybe you only respect plumbers that are not actually plumbers.  



Let's just hope the wheels and tires were a gift from somebody.... yeesh. 
Skating is so last century.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I'm not sure how voting for winners and being employed and using job protection tactics relate to his odd vehicle mods.
> Or maybe you only respect plumbers that are not actually plumbers.
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, i didnt really pay attention to the plumbers part, I dont know much about plumbers unions or electrician unions but most unions protect the lazy and are simply around to make union management rich I dont think I have ever heard of union firing a worker for giving them a bad name. 
oh and the wheels maybe had a mustang(i dont know if they had the same bolt pattern) totalled it and he got his moms car lol


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

This should fix it. 


















Don't know if it's a DIR or not but had the fart cannon, interior led stripping ad the 2 tone paint job. 
At least it was painted. Anyone knows were the upper black fad started?










And just say this at the office parking lot. Well you have to have your car sound system to be a baller. Maybe a doing it McGyver?



A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> If it was just the broke suspensions... I would not care.
> I actually like the wheels... army green?
> But the stinger exhaust... wow.


 Haha, I haven't seen him in a while. He seemed like an alright kid when I met him. 

Ps his Gf is smoking and likes posting pics on FB :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Aren't the calipers clearly visible through the wheels anyhow? 

"Look, my car has brakes! It's a show car!"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

gambit420s said:


> Haha, I haven't seen him in a while. He seemed like an alright kid when I met him.
> 
> Ps his Gf is smoking and likes posting pics on FB :thumbup:


 this post is useless without links!


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Saw this today at lunch. It was bouncing around all over the place and the guy couldn't keep it in his lane.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Every time I see one of those I steer the [email protected] away from them, had a like that once crash into me while trying to avoid a pothole and having the same issues. 



A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> this post is useless without links!


 I concur. 

And this kid has a smoking hot gf? 
He was so white I had to look away to protect my eyes when he stepped into direct sunlight.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Aren't the calipers clearly visible through the wheels anyhow?
> 
> "Look, my car has brakes! It's a show car!"


 Yes showcar only....:facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Yes showcar only....:facepalm:


 I didn't see the word "only" in his post? :facepalm:  

Also, with that half wheel, it ain't going nowhere, so it's a showcar as long as it's mounted.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

gambit420s said:


> Haha, I haven't seen him in a while. He seemed like an alright kid when I met him.
> 
> Ps his Gf is smoking and likes posting pics on FB :thumbup:


 in for pics of GF


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

I should have qualified that with, smoking hot and likes to poke holes in herself 

Probably wouldn't fly in TCL 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-quot-...&p=82144918&viewfull=1#post82144918


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

gambit420s said:


> I should have qualified that with, smoking hot and likes to poke holes in herself
> 
> Probably wouldn't fly in TCL
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-quot-...&p=82144918&viewfull=1#post82144918


 I was all in...until I saw that last pic


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

scoTT la rock said:


>


 
whats the problem with ^^ these 2? DINot your style on top, and whats wrong with City GOLF? 

DIW is posting 15-20 pics at once that you found on the internetz


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ewww... 









And I know this has been posted before, but, IT'S NOW FOR SALE!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

it's always been for sale. Lol. But I think that's the first home base picture. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Repost


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Very rare Boss 3.5L Dodge Charger SXT


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

I feel like it's a mental deficiency, but I like really bright colored wheels on cars that don't have a lot of "look at me" modifications.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/601821_10201207486646646_2112501971_n.jpg[
> 
> [IMG]https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/945597_10151407264071744_532886808_n.jpg


 Pretty sure they came from the factory like this... don't quote me on it


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> Pretty sure they came from the factory like this... don't quote me on it


 They did, yellow side stripes and all.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

No pic, but in the work lot this morning there was a new Elantra with a Genesis emblem on the trunk


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

sub'd for teh lulz


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

The Focus spotted in its natural habitat, a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

saw this beauty the other day


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

evosky said:


> No pic, but in the work lot this morning there was a new Elantra with a Genesis emblem on the trunk


 Cool story Broski.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Deltac said:


> saw this beauty the other day


 And...


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And...


  

spot the difference


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Someone had some fun with red vinyl.... Hardly DIW....


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

reminds me of the red reflector piece people put on mark 2's


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Someone had some fun with red vinyl.... Hardly DIW....





Bierce IV said:


> reminds me of the red reflector piece people put on mark 2's


 Most people would be hard-pressed to notice it wasn't stock it's so subtle. It's not as if someone bolted trailer lights through the top of the trunk.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Someone had some fun with red vinyl.... Hardly DIW....


 Somebody did something I don't like!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ha, welcome to TCL!:laugh:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Is it reflective tape? Old people love putting extra reflectors on everything.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Almost like the facelift accord 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Bierce IV said:


> reminds me of the red reflector piece people put on mark 2's


 that's the first thing I thought of too...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Deltac said:


>


 Hey that's my car. Could you please blur the license plate?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had a friend send me this:










He wants to know how functional are those holes in the bumper. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Well, each hole is 10WHP so do the math.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Sarpedon (Jun 9, 2011)

My small contribution (found in a Jack in the Box in Long Beach, CA): 










[









The rare two-tone Honda Civic Ferrari Edition. I think it belongs to one of the workers there.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


 :banghead: 

I wonder if he/she took it to the shop to get that done... major DIW


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

wagen6 said:


> :banghead:
> 
> I wonder if he/she took it to the shop to get that done... major DIW


 A little more of that type of DIW @ Cars & Coffee: 

This car: 









His wheels:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

That wheel gap.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Hey that's my car. Could you please blur the license plate?


 Do you blur your plate when driving down the road?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Deltac said:


>


 Is there anything in this pic worth finding the owner? This is a typical teenage girls Jetta - they are everywhere


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

helement2003 said:


>


 :sly:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

A couple of Fords f/s up here


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

oh, might be DIW for size, but I wanted to capture the essence of the epic diW factory. I bet if I stayed long enough I wouldve gotten all the DIW cars in town, the 300 just pulled in 

btw I would love to have the 98, respray it, put some 15's with big white wall tires


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

SgtArky said:


>


 Does that atv have donks?? :what:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

yep


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

PNDubber said:


> Does that atv have donks?? :what:


 yes, it has a chrome razorback on the front too. one of my friends said he seen it brought to Hog games.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

helement2003 said:


> A little more of that type of DIW @ Cars & Coffee:
> 
> 
> His wheels:


 I would love to have this problem :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Ok, I need some help here: 

Pissy driver, check. 

Smallish wheels, appropriate on a lower end Benz, ok. 

Wrinkled rear quarter, nothing to bad or too noticible, gotcha. 

405 ERROR, DIW NOT FOUND.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Is it the small forest riding in her convertible Benz's passenger seat?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

looks like ugly is the new black


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Is it the small forest riding in her convertible Benz's passenger seat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


 *WTF!* 

I take it back, the Doing it Wrong is me not even noticing that 

C'mon Kei, $2500 for Lasik and I miss that.... WTF, me?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Ok, I need some help here:
> 
> Pissy driver, check.
> 
> ...


 It's the combination of all of those things, I'd assume. Typical spoiled suburban middle class mom wants a Benz, gets it and just completely neglects the thing. DIW enough for me. 

EDIT: Also the trees, but I figured that one went without saying :laugh:


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> It's the combination of all of those things, I'd assume. Typical spoiled suburban middle class mom wants a Benz, gets it and just completely neglects the thing. DIW enough for me.
> 
> EDIT: Also the trees, but I figured that one went without saying :laugh:


 Nothing wrong with hauling stuff in your car. I've moved mini-fridges in my miata. you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

stevegolf said:


> Nothing wrong with hauling stuff in your car. I've moved mini-fridges in my miata. you gotta do what you gotta do.


 But there's plenty wrong with driving around in a supposed "luxury car" that looks like it's just been taken off-roading at a silt basin due to all the brake dust, grime, and dents covering the thing.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

R-Dubya said:


> But there's plenty wrong with driving around in a supposed "luxury car" that looks like it's just been taken off-roading at a silt basin due to all the brake dust, grime, and dents covering the thing.


 look closer, it's lindsay lohan in 5 more years.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I understand it is wrong to put the weights on the outside edge of an alloy. 

But why are so many even needed? 
Are the factory wheels not balanced from the factory? 
New expensive tires made out of balance?


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

fastinradford said:


> look closer, it's lindsay lohan in 5 more years.


 And it seems like shes making eye contact with the person taking the picture...shes pissed


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

wagen6 said:


> And it seems like shes making eye contact with the person taking the picture...shes pissed


 coke heads be pissed when they not on coke:laugh:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I understand it is wrong to put the weights on the outside edge of an alloy.
> 
> But why are so many even needed?
> Are the factory wheels not balanced from the factory?
> New expensive tires made out of balance?


 Maybe there's that many weights to compensate for a bent rim? 
And sometimes you actually have to put the weights outside, in order to keep clearance for the brake caliper. It looks like that might be the issue here.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Rav_VW said:


>


 Based on her driving skill... I can tell she is really cute. :laugh: 


And now for bad jokes. 

Insurance adjuster: "No ma'am. Hitting a light pole in a Mitsubishi coupe does not qualify for special coverage due to solar eclipse."


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> Is there anything in this pic worth finding the owner? This is a typical teenage girls Jetta - they are everywhere


 that was posted to compare it to the other pic of a mkv


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

i couldnt imagine the person who built that jetta


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the interior, and the car is for sale for 5000euros


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Euros- makes sense. 

Gotta say though, creative and not terrible looking way of making a golf headlight look like a 5 series, lol.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Rav_VW said:


>


 Would smash


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Would smash


 it's already smashed


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> it's already smashed


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

scoTT la rock said:


>


 I had to laugh... Before I even saw the hitch cover I said out loud, "that's a Raider fan" :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> Typical spoiled suburban middle class mom wants a Benz, gets it and just completely neglects the thing. DIW enough for me.


 You must have missed the hungarian plate. Middle class in Hungary doesn't drive cars like these.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Well...

























Wrong Z in the first place, ruined IMO.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Wrong Z in the first place, ruined IMO.


 ^easy fix.


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

And then we have this...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 This was used in the Rihanna video


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I want to not hate this. Moar?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

R-Dubya said:


> I want to not hate this. Moar?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

:what::thumbup:


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

scoTT la rock said:


>


 
I am *shocked*, shocked to not see two vertical stacks sticking out that bed, since those and decals like that seem to follow hand-in-hand. Most of those trucks throw out exhaust on throttle that's heavy enough for Batman to make his escape.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Zunflower said:


> I am *shocked*, shocked to not see two vertical stacks sticking out that bed, since those and decals like that seem to follow hand-in-hand. Most of those trucks throw out exhaust on throttle that's heavy enough for Batman to make his escape.


 A hemi isn't a diesel :screwy: Stacks and black smoke are synonymous with diesels, not gasoline powered engines.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

admiralbabar said:


> A hemi isn't a diesel :screwy: Stacks and black smoke are synonymous with diesels, not gasoline powered engines.


 I saw a little s10 with like 10 inch diameter stacks the other day, I made sure to make eye contact before I busted out laughing. And it definitely was a gas engine underneath the hood.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

admiralbabar said:


> A hemi isn't a diesel :screwy: Stacks and black smoke are synonymous with diesels, not gasoline powered engines.


 And I've seen stacks on diesel and Hemi Rams. Pardon me if I put two thoughts together with the smoke comment.  I wanted a punch line.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/3813448369.html


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> that was posted to compare it to the other pic of a mkv


 I know - I was making lite of the guy that owns the car worried about his lic plate being seen in PUBLIC...God forbid


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Basil Fawlty said:


> I don't remember Mercedes making an "SS"


 FIFY


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

330iZHP said:


> I know - I was making lite of the guy that owns the car worried about his lic plate being seen in PUBLIC...God forbid


 You missed the joke completely


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

:banghead: 

"18 inch TSW rims 
Firehawk Firestone rims" 

:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The video crapped out partway through, but the outside of that Jetta didn't look terrible. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> The video crapped out partway through, but the outside of that Jetta didn't look terrible.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


 Did you get to the LEDs? 

Also: 

"40 piece dark mahogany interior accents"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok, did get it to work all the way though this time. I'd still drive it, I'd just never turn on the underlie and I'd rip off those headlight tint strips. Lol. The wood grain isn't bad (I think vw offers that kit?), and the interior LEDs aren't unlike that MyFordColor junk.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^


Those cheap FaDe paint jobs looks really sad after they wear years on and the fade turns into polka dots. 
I guess they don't put enough prep between coats and don't put enough clear over the finished paint job.
A hard polish years later removes much of the fade.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY


Actually that says "AMG 55". Not that that's any better.


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

CRacer21 said:


> Actually that says "AMG 55". Not that that's any better.


Actually, after googling AMG & SS badges I think the OP had it right. Looks to me like they used an AMG badge and added a chevy SSR "SS" tailgate badge FTW.

The Mercedes 55 is a totally different typestyle.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

It's an AMG A55.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Deltac said:


>



Yikes!


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

SgtArky said:


> oh, might be DIW for size, but I wanted to capture the essence of the epic diW factory. I bet if I stayed long enough I wouldve gotten all the DIW cars in town, the 300 just pulled in
> 
> btw I would love to have the 98, respray it, put some 15's with big white wall tires


That's Benton for you, pretty sure I've driven past that shop.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Tokyosmash said:


> That's Benton for you, pretty sure I've driven past that shop.


lol, its in Fort Smith, Rogers Ave but I am sure there is one in Benton too


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just plain dumb. It's been sitting there since Monday.


IMG_0947_1164 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted by me


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this "jdm accord" showed up on NE cruisers fb page today


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Mk4 cRowD:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Batmobile_Mazda6.jpg


We must kill the batman..... cars.


FuelInMyVeins said:


> Rolls_Royce_Eclipse.jpg


That's kinda funny. Still wrong, but funny. EDIT - is that chrome line on the c pillar supposed to suggest that it's a hard-top convertible?


FuelInMyVeins said:


> Bozu_240.jpg


I swear this one has been sighted before in this thread. If so, I think it's pretty cool that we are all on the lookout for these things, and find the same ones.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> We must kill the batman..... cars.
> 
> That's kinda funny. Still wrong, but funny. EDIT - is that chrome line on the c pillar supposed to suggest that it's a hard-top convertible?
> 
> I swear this one has been sighted before in this thread. If so, I think it's pretty cool that we are all on the lookout for these things, and find the same ones.


If you got rid of the 3000 stickers it seems like it would be a nice car...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Deltac said:


>


Sweet photoshop. Is Arashi Arts the author of this project?:sly:


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :wave:


what about the bird **** on your window... your diw


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

High Body slc said:


> your diw


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

High Body slc said:


> what about the bird **** on your window... your diw


not my ic:.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Not so much DIW as entertaining...

http://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/3872417905.html 

HI
I HAVE BMW OEM STYLE 189 STAGGERED WHEELS. THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITION *HAS SOME CRUB FROM DAILY USE*. WHEELS COMES WITH FRONT TIRES QHICH HAS GOOD AMOUNT OF THREAD. REAR TIRES NEEDS TO BE REPLACE.

:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Most likely English isn't his first language. haha very funny


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> I know - I was making lite of the guy that owns the car worried about his lic plate being seen in PUBLIC...God forbid


hahahaha gotcha. I was gonna say... :laugh:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> hahahaha gotcha. I was gonna say... :laugh:


God what a* waste*! :facepalm::facepalm::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Most likely English isn't his first language. haha very funny


Doesn't anybody in this thread know ANYTHING about vortex??


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Doesn't anybody in this thread know ANYTHING about vortex??


I think he was agreeing that it was funny even though the guy probably doesn't know he was being funny. I once put crub and fents in a cl add, no one got it :/


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Reading comprehension isn't your strong skill.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Doesn't anybody in this thread know ANYTHING about vortex??


Apparently not :sly: 

Know your memes people!


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Mk4 cRowD:facepalm::laugh:


Unfortunately pretty much correct and true...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


> hahahaha gotcha. I was gonna say... :laugh:


Take a few steps back from your screen and blur your eyes a bit and it looks just like a hot wheels car. In fact I thought it was a small scale car right away until I saw the other cars in the background.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Those exhaust tips look like the busted through the metal screening, ala "Oh Yeah" style


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Reading comprehension isn't your strong skill.


I think i scored a 30 for reading comprehension on the ACT, so suck it :laugh:


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Take a few steps back from your screen and blur your eyes a bit and it looks just like a hot wheels car. In fact I thought it was a small scale car right away until I saw the other cars in the background.


Those wheels :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Unless he broke into an exhaust shop... that had to be expensive!

Even a cheapo $20 tip becomes $460 when you buy 23 of them!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Nissan-Skyline-1994/SSE-AD-660583/?Cr=7


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Thatsalotta_tips.jpg


 That's so obnoxious, it's funny.


TaaT said:


> http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Nissan-Skyline-1994/SSE-AD-660583/?Cr=7


 Rule#1









It looks broken.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Saw this on my way to work yesterday .... the driver was board .... could be he was drinking last night and got planked. Who knows.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


> http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Nissan-Skyline-1994/SSE-AD-660583/?Cr=7


That is one of the most awful things I've ever seen. :facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

A friend nearby Atlanta just send this to me:





















Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Got gap?


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Maybe it's a pipe organ.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bigtree said:


> Maybe it's a pipe organ.


The thing on the trunk.. what is it?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Bigtree said:


> Maybe it's a pipe organ.


You play it with the pedals :laugh: :laugh:


BRealistic said:


> The thing on the trunk.. what is it?


 A giant Mercedes symbol I think


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

jettagli1991 said:


> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/3813448369.html


maybe he was getting his car ready to go to primer.


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

you cant forget this guy. if i remember correct he was doing a tranny in a 2.5 rs coupe with no jack stands and it slipped off the $20 floor jack. HIGH FIVE for the win. the subby was DIR teaching him saftey


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ewwww. I can think of te......nine things I would rather looked at when I opened this thread.


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Did anyone else notice the gold statue in the rear window...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bora070 said:


> Did anyone else notice the gold statue in the rear window...


Hinduing it Wrong?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Hinduing it Wrong?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Hinduing it Wrong?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: there should be a thread dedicated to that


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I wish I could have gotten a better shot of this, but he was driving like an ******* on Route 1 in Foxboro not too far from the State Police Barracks, I wasn't going to try to play catch up to get a better shot.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

DIR- lol remember this from when I was a kid. Seeing it I knew we were arriving at bush gardens


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

r3s3il3 said:


> DIR- lol remember this from when I was a kid. Seeing it I knew we were arriving at bush gardens


It's just an econo weinermobile


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Wow, those would have been amazing seats if the stupid faces weren't plastered on there.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Amazingly bad taste, perfectly executed.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> Wow, those would have been amazing seats if the stupid faces weren't plastered on there.


WTF man, lay off the bath salts a little will ya. Your gonna go all McAfee on us.

About those "clown" faces, what is that from? Anything in particular, I feel like I've seen it somewhere before...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> WTF man, lay off the bath salts a little will ya. Your gonna go all McAfee on us.
> 
> About those "clown" faces, what is that from? Anything in particular, I feel like I've seen it somewhere before...


I don't even watch trash movies, and I know what they are. :laugh:

Scream and Saw.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> WTF man, lay off the bath salts a little will ya. Your gonna go all McAfee on us.
> 
> About those "clown" faces, what is that from? Anything in particular, I feel like I've seen it somewhere before...


Okay, 1: 

2: The faces are Scream and Jigsaw.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> About those "clown" faces, what is that from? Anything in particular, I feel like I've seen it somewhere before...


One is from Scream, the other from Saw.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Because chrome trim is for noobs. It continued along the wheelwells and belt line, too.

Sent from my Galaxy S3. Android FTMFW


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this while house shopping in new hampshire.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Saw this while house shopping in new hampshire.


Now you know where not to buy a house 

I believe those are wrx tails somehow molded into a honda


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

mike minnillo said:


> Because chrome trim is for noobs. It continued along the wheelwells and belt line, too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3. Android FTMFW


This looks like it's from the original Batman TV series from the 60's


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

PNDubber said:


> Now you know where not to buy a house
> 
> I believe those are wrx tails somehow molded into a honda


Haha yeah thankfully this was the only odd balled disaster that we saw all weekend. You wouldnt believe the DIW here in charlotte though! Damn!! 

And yes they are WRX tail lights, the body work actually looked pretty decent but it still doesnt look right.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> Okay, 1: .


Google Uninstall Mcafee on YouTube. But not at work.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Sale ad

Love the duct tape.

http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/1993_Ford_Tempo_195847058_23


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^here's the pic


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> Sale ad
> 
> Love the duct tape.
> 
> http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/1993_Ford_Tempo_195847058_23


the ad says it has a roll bar :laugh:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Egz said:


> Google Uninstall Mcafee on YouTube. But not at work.


I was confused by your reaction, not asking about your metaphor.


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

mike minnillo said:


> Because chrome trim is for noobs. It continued along the wheelwells and belt line, too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3. Android FTMFW


 No tags needed to drive in CO?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> I was confused by your reaction, not asking about your metaphor.


Yes, because  says so much. I interupted it as being confused on the metaphor, and thought I would help out. And it wasn't my reaction.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

deadernie said:


> No tags needed to drive in CO?


 Speaking of the plate.. I tried to look up "Bob Penkhus used cars," hoping to find a listing for it. 

No joy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Egz said:


> Yes, because  says so much. I interupted it as being confused on the metaphor, and thought I would help out. And it wasn't my reaction.


Sad...


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


That can't be real....... :sly: :what:


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Not strictly DIW, but the saddest dual exhaust I've ever seen:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

stascom said:


> *I see very little wrong here. Compared to some nightmares of this model you see out there, this one is quite clean and very reserved. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Stock or not stock I see nothing wrong with it. Looks alright in my eyes.*


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> words


Spray bombed everything behind the wheel to get blue drums (!). Rly?

Nascar wheels. Come on, now.

I didn't say it was.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

stascom said:


> Spray bombed everything behind the wheel to get blue drums (!). Rly?
> 
> Nascar wheels. Come on, now.
> 
> I didn't say it was.


 Not singling you out, but these kind of exchanges can be prevented.

Some of the DIWs are so subtle, that a few words would be very helpful. This isn't a guessing game thread, so maybe we could try to help each other out. I would much rather (just using the blue drums as an example) chuckle and move on instead of staring at it for a minute and rolling my eyes and giving up. 

We're not mind readers, let's throw each other a bone with some of these. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I can't tell if these are teeth, or duct tape holding the bumper on.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

stascom said:


> Spray bombed everything behind the wheel to get blue drums (!). Rly?
> 
> Nascar wheels. Come on, now.
> 
> I didn't say it was.


I stared at the honda trying to figure it out as well. Can't see that the entire rear wheel well area is painted blue.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


This is like Inspector Gadget.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Dude's Benz was money.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

I used to have a w210 e320 I wish I had done that :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

Crazy camber


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

papag1234 said:


> Crazy camber


That happened to me in my Accord once. And it's not very funny when it occurs at 9:30 at night in a college parking lot.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> That happened to me in my Accord once. And it's not very funny when it occurs at 9:30 at night in a college parking lot.


you got it backwards, it's not funny on the highway.

it IS funny in campus parkinglot. haha



all you gotta do is notice your ball joints falling out..


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Who need a pickup truck when you have one of thses...*



This thing was stuffed to the rafters. All the pipes rested on the dash and I could not even see the driver, only his hand, which securing all the pvc so that it did not fall out :screwy: I tried snapping a pic of the front, but it was too difficult while driving and I ended up taking a pic of my door jamb


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Did you take that pic with this?










That's pretty crazy though. Almost beats lumber jetta.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Do you even lift BRO?:laugh::vampire:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

papag1234 said:


> Crazy camber



where we are going we dont need roads


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted tonight, if you look close, there's a little chrome propeller on the front of the emblem that spins in the wind.


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^ Did you take that pic with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... No it was a crappy Motorola Razor with smudges on the lens. I was munching on a sub at the moment so it got a little messy:laugh: Damn I wish I got a shot from the front. The rear does not do this DIW justice


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

deadernie said:


> No tags needed to drive in CO?


It had tags. The temp tag was taped in the back window, as is the norm here.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Spotted this one this morning...



















Update on co-workers Buick HHR


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Uhh chrome on B pillar on that black car behind the Pontiac is rubbish. It looks like it's a previous gen BMW 5 series no?


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Behind the white one? Its a Hyundai Genesis


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Using an adult diaper to block the license plate is DIW IMO


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> E-Type


 Seriously, **** that guy. That's terrible. 

I would rather see an E-Type be parted out than to see that happen to it.

Or this:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedomgli said:


>


That is probably the worst cohesive design I've ever seen and I grew up in Pacer/Gremlin/Matador era 70's. 

Is there more info somewhere?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

the Plasti-fail is strong here:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That is probably the worst cohesive design I've ever seen and I grew up in Pacer/Gremlin/Matador era 70's.
> 
> Is there more info somewhere?



I definitely don't like that car, but I think your usage of cohesive is DIW. That car is actually very cohesive. it's just a really ugly design.



edit: upon further reading, "worst cohesive design" actually works. if we use it as worst, cohesive design. 

either way, i need to get off the computer for a while:beer:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> the Plasti-fail is strong here:


:thumbdown::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Spotted this gem last weekend on the 101. Driven by an elderly woman.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

At least it's a diesel


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

firstorbit84 said:


> At least it's a diesel


So he can soot himself? 

It should be a Cabrio. :laugh:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Zman86 said:


> Spotted tonight, if you look close, there's a little chrome propeller on the front of the emblem that spins in the wind.


The propeller generates a charge to light the "H." Too soon, the chrome plated plastic turns black and you have to do 80 to get it to spin.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

bajaboyextra said:


> The propeller generates a charge to light the "H." Too soon, the chrome plated plastic turns black and you have to do 80 to get it to spin.


I don't know, does that really have a micro generator fit inside there.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

firstorbit84 said:


> At least it's a diesel
> ic: mkiv tdi


That could be a really cool car too. :facepalm: and are those horns on the roof??


----------



## RevMatch (Oct 8, 2008)

PNDubber said:


> That could be a really cool car too. :facepalm: and are those horns on the roof??


Haha I think those are just mailboxes in the background.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> That could be a really cool car too. :facepalm: and are those horns on the roof??


Yea, really cool in a demolition derby... Otherwise it looks like A55


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> At least it's a diesel


in searching youtube to see if there is a video of the above, I found this...


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

^Haha


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

leitmotif said:


> Spotted this gem last weekend on the 101. Driven by an elderly woman.


I have to say, I think this is fantastic. She clearly has a sense of humor. Me personally - DIR. :thumbup:


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

http://moparblog.com/chrysler-sebring-bentley-conversion-on-craigslist/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still surprised that they are still using Lambo Doors. I can't wait until that trend goes the way of the Neon Lights.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife took these at her job this morning.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> I'm still surprised that they are still using Lambo Doors. I can't wait until that trend goes the way of the Neon Lights.


People still do that... Lol.

I saw a Passat B5.5 yesterday on the way to work, debadged, except for a "V6" on the back... not bad looking. As I got closer, I thought I was mistaken, and it said "W8"... awesome, Passat W8 wagon! No, wait... it clearly said "W6" as I got closer... oh no. 

Phone is diw since it takes ten seconds to load up my camera, he was gone by then. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> I don't know, does that really have a micro generator fit inside there.












http://nerdapproved.com/approved-products/wind-powered-led-hood-ornaments/

These peel and stick hood ornaments use wind power to illuminate the car logo with LEDs. The light effects even vary with speed. Seriously though, if you are pimping a $50,000 Mercedes with a $5 stick-on trinket, your car should be stolen and used to run you over. Also available in Mitsubishi, Toyota, Honda, Renault and Hyundai versions.


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

This is a dude that I went to high school with. He posted it on his FB page. I don't remember him pole vaulting for the track team in HS, but maybe that's the problem.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

jsimp12 said:


> This is a dude that I went to high school with. He posted it on his FB page. I don't remember him pole vaulting for the track team in HS, but maybe that's the problem.


in for a good steep speed bump:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just saw in K-Mart parking lot.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Mmmm those kustom brembo's yo! :laugh::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's hard to see in the picture, but they used CHROME tape to put the plastic over the busted out window opening.
I've seen bling... but it takes a real genius to bling out a half ass repair. :laugh:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Just saw in K-Mart parking lot.


seems legit :laugh:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

Advanced automotive safety systems only at Walmart


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://hpautosalesinc.com/view/1572/Blue-2003-Ford-Taurus-in-TAMPA-FL




















is this how you install aftermarket stereos now?











Ugh... did this dealer add these wheels... or actually BUY these vehicles this way at auction?

http://hpautosalesinc.com/view/1734/Blue-2000-Dodge-Durango-in-TAMPA-FL


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

this beautiful turd. caged with sweet ebay race seats.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Zunflower said:


> I am *shocked*, shocked to not see two vertical stacks sticking out that bed, since those and decals like that seem to follow hand-in-hand. Most of those trucks throw out exhaust on throttle that's heavy enough for Batman to make his escape.


That last statement is THE reason they put stacks on them. They're actually doing you, or anyone behind them, a favor. Would you rather all that smoke be propelled straight at you from dual 5" exhaust pipes? I said something to a dude with stacks once, and he kindly explained that to me. Makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


This is DIW for the way she's merging, or not merging, right? I didn't see anyone mention this yet.. She's in a lane that runs parallel to the main road and they merge together. But this genius is pulled up perpendicular to the road, and attempting to turn onto it. This is the kinda crap that really bugs me on the road.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Again. It's Hungary. 
The lines are just for decoration.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Again. It's Hungary.
> The lines are just for decoration.


When I visited the Philippines, I stayed w/ my uncle. He let me borrow the car here and there. The funniest thing he told me was: "Remember, Manila roads have lines, but no lanes" A 2 lane road will become 4 or 5 lanes. Utter chaos. :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

the bed of the Dakota was just as packed, but covered with a tarp! don't want your "valuables" to get wet


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ ms paint?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> ^ ms paint?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> ^ ms paint?


 I didn't notice the chrome rings on the gauges until the second take.


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

HI
I HAVE BMW OEM STYLE 189 STAGGERED WHEELS. THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITION HAS SOME CRUB FROM DAILY USE. WHEELS COMES WITH FRONT TIRES QHICH HAS GOOD AMOUNT OF THREAD. REAR TIRES NEEDS TO BE REPLACE.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

sukraj said:


> HI
> I HAVE BMW OEM STYLE 189 STAGGERED WHEELS. THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITION HAS SOME CRUB FROM DAILY USE. WHEELS COMES WITH FRONT TIRES QHICH HAS GOOD AMOUNT OF THREAD. REAR TIRES NEEDS TO BE REPLACE.


HoW MuCh @Re u l()()kINg t() gEt?


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DIW to the rest of TCL at least


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^vzx??


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Doing it wrong for sure.
You can't have REAL exhaust tips coming through your bumper.
What were they thinking?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

EZMoney, huh? Don't think so...


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

looks like they got their inspiration from 'The Wraith' and failed ever so miserably..


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

sukraj said:


> HI
> I HAVE BMW OEM STYLE 189 STAGGERED WHEELS. THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITION HAS SOME CRUB FROM DAILY USE. WHEELS COMES WITH FRONT TIRES QHICH HAS GOOD AMOUNT OF THREAD. REAR TIRES NEEDS TO BE REPLACE.












Always hate this.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Doing it wrong for sure.
> You can't have REAL exhaust tips coming through your bumper.
> What were they thinking?


Engine shot, stock 1986 2.8 and the guy I got this from said it's a slushbox. 









If it weren't in New Mexico, I'd buy it and change a couple things but keep the design


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Could we please stop quoting the spam post with the phishing image? It only serves to encourage them when the hit counter goes up. I reported it, the mods will take care of it soon.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This one is slightly better


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Could we please stop quoting the spam post with the phishing image? It only serves to encourage them when the hit counter goes up. *I reported it, the mods will take care of it soon*.


No they won't. They only lock thread's that are funny and entertaining. Plus ban random members for no reason.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> No they won't. They only lock thread's that are funny and entertaining. *Plus ban random members for no reason*.


Do you really believe that?

This forum must have visitors/traffic for the ads to pay enough to cover costs.
I seriously doubt the mods would just ban popular people and lock popular threads without a good reason.
Sometimes I see crap in a thread... go back and the crap is gone from the thread... then later more crap.
They may try and clean up stuff.. but then people won't let it go.
At a certain point locking threads and banning people is all you can do.


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


so stupid and useless. but this guy can seam like a mother ****er.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Cool, he's made some progress.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^ Whoa! WTF?! :screwy: All that effort for something that's just... unfortunate. :facepalm:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

What could go wrong?


----------



## 1.8l (Aug 9, 2012)

I found this looking through facebook , was dated 3 years ago. Fox bumpers on a rabbit :thumbdown:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's not bad at all :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1.8l said:


> Fox bumpers on a rabbit :thumbdown:


 DIW or not, thanks for pointing it out. :thumbup:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I don't see the wrong.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

The DIW was making the post. :laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>





C5 A6 said:


> looks like they got their inspiration from 'The Wraith' and failed ever so miserably..


:laugh:

Charlie Sheen approves..... It's halfway there..... Now I'm going to have to watch that movie again.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Charlie Sheen approves..... It's halfway there..... Now I'm going to have to watch that movie again.


I kinda like it. What is it from, what is the inspiration for it?


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> I kinda like it. What is it from, what is the inspiration for it?











(Actual photo of my copy... I wonder if it's on bluray)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just watched this The Wraith car race scene..... it's so gloriously 80s, I noticed somehow a Members Only jacket had materialized on me... like gag me with a spoon.






The engine bay scene.
They obviously hadn't seen engine bay neons in the 80s yet.
Blew their mind. :laugh:


And punks wore pink socks in the 80s.
Odd.. huh?


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> I just watched this The Wraith car race scene..... it's so gloriously 80s, I noticed somehow a Members Only jacket had materialized on me... like gag me with a spoon.
> 
> 
> The engine bay scene.
> ...


Obviously belongs in the DIW thread 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Just saw this at a light. Do I get bonus points for 2in1?








the driver and passenger of the civic kept opening their doors when stopped at stop lights. It was really hot today so I'm guess he had no ac, plus I think his windows wouldn't roll down.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I just watched this The Wraith car race scene..... it's so gloriously 80s


That movie was a turbo mopar lovers dream. The police cars were dodge 600 turbo's, was the premiere of the updated rounded Daytona's (they did not get much screen time though), and of course the turbo 2.2 in the PPG "Wraith".


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PNDubber said:


> Just saw this at a light. Do I get bonus points for 2in1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting A+ for a picture that looks like it was taken in 1990's.:thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Neezy13 said:


> (Actual photo of my copy... I wonder if it's on bluray)


:thumbup: for having your own copy. IIRC I got mine while I was in line at Target. Unfortunately no Blu-Ray yet. I would love to have this on Blu-Ray for the record.....


----------



## danny_mk3 (Feb 3, 2013)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/3894835489.html


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


ha


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

In the wraith scene did anyone else notice the pontiac with the floor shifter and two pedals? Is muly newb showing?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You're getting A+ for a picture that looks like it was taken in 1990's.:thumbup:


Ha ha finally I can tell my mommy I got an a+


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

PNDubber said:


> Just saw this at a light. Do I get bonus points for 2in1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the car behind the neon has rimzz


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

JWishnok said:


> the car behind the neon has rimzz


it would be even more hilarious if that was an SRT-Faux


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I just watched this The Wraith car race scene..... it's so gloriously 80s, I noticed somehow a Members Only jacket had materialized on me... like gag me with a spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be wrong. but this looks like the same road 
Condorman was the best


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

IIRC Condorman was filmed in Europe. My favorite scene still is the boat chase scene. But the car scene is still as good. Anyone now if that one is finally available in Blu-Ray?


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Disco car chase with pink connie. Remember when road rage was just shaking your fist out the window? Phantom figure on catwalk appears and disappears at 3:18.:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> IIRC Condorman was filmed in Europe. My favorite scene still is the boat chase scene. But the car scene is still as good. Anyone now if that one is finally available in Blu-Ray?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092240/locations

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082199/locations


And I would have probably loved that Condorman movie as a kid.
Not having enough automotive knowledge to pick out crappy old Beetle based kit cars makes watching those movies much more enjoyable. :laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

The Lincoln car chase is from "Truck Turner", Issac Hayes movie.
If you've never seen it, watch it now.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

bajaboyextra said:


> Disco car chase with pink connie. Remember when road rage was just shaking your fist out the window? Phantom figure on catwalk appears and disappears at 3:18.:laugh:


That was a digital artifact from conversion.

These 70s car chases are DIW. They aim at things just to hit them unnecessarily  and destroy some pretty cars


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Stolen from reddit.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> I'm still surprised that they are still using Lambo Doors. I can't wait until that trend goes the way of the Neon Lights.


As I was leaving my car clubs meet last night I noticed a Jeep Liberty that was also leaving, completely stock minus the blue underglow all around the car. Cop sitting across the highway pulled him over after we went around the U-Turn to head back South (side the cop was sitting on). I chuckled to myself, neons aren't dead yet :banghead:


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is one of my favorites from over on the FT86 Forum. It's a whole lot of small stuff to equal one sad little car. Nothing as over the top as most of the stuff in here.

Illegal Headlights: pulled them apart and sanded the chrome down, painted it all black, and then painted behind the high beams red.


Giant "Scion" Taped/Painted under the hood


And here we are, in 1998 with a full black tribal and red dash/shifter surround


FR-S sharpied on the box cover to the left


Also has fully blacked out tail lights to the point that the light barely shows through the housing anymore.

Here is the guys old car that he traded in for the FR-S



And here's a random car from Reddit


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Man, we're gonna see plenty BRZ/FR-S riced in the future.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Man, we're gonna see plenty BRZ/FR-S riced in the future.


Yeah, it makes me really sad. I already saw one guy asking if 20-22" inch wheels will fit because he wants to fill the wheel gap without making the car lower :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What do you think of lowered IQs?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?


I think your definition of lowered is different than mine.:what:


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?


Not a fan of the car itself, but it's a sponsored show car so it has to be polarizing in some way. I don't think that thing is anything wrong though.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?


credit where its due, looks much better than stock :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I think your definition of lowered is different than mine.:what:


So you are saying that your IQ would be much lower?

Just want clarification on that. 


Ok, what about this?
Skulls on lower sides, bullet holes, and those taillights.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> So you are saying that your IQ would be much lower?
> 
> Just want clarification on that.
> 
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner! I'd rock that


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> So you are saying that your IQ would be much lower?
> 
> Just want clarification on that.


To me that IQ is slammed or stanced, whatever you want to call it. Lowered is totally different story.:vampire:opcorn:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?


 Just because they lowered a small car doesn't make someone stupid.

Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/3916282631.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


A fusion of delivery truck and family sedan.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well. sort of car related. If an issue, I will remove it.
It is on the street... and cars did pass by..

This just zipped by my office... and I had to use my cell's crappy digital zoom because they were moving so fast.
Sorry for the bad quality...

Can you tell what is going on here?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Well. sort of car related. If an issue, I will remove it.
> It is on the street... and cars did pass by..
> 
> This just zipped by my office... and I had to use my cell's crappy digital zoom because they were moving so fast.
> ...


Power wheelchair stopped on the tracks? Can't tell if that's the person's front or back I'm looking at.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Power wheelchair stopped on the tracks? Can't tell if that's the person's front or back I'm looking at.


Chair is going away from me... the white things are the bottoms of two shoes.

Kid on back is holding on like this










....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stolen from OT random phone picture thread.
But this is Doing it Wrong material.. if there ever was. :laugh:











Oh, and random ricer headlight crap from my walk tonight. 

Distance.

Passing me.


Drop in HIDs?


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Stolen from OT random phone picture thread.
> But this is Doing it Wrong material.. if there ever was. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely drop ins, worst "mod" you could ever do in my opinion.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Definitely drop ins, worst "mod" you could ever do in my opinion.


so guy in a dope accord drove by me tonight and slowed down to give me a funny look because i had my had out the window with my finger up . As I yelled "sweet blue lights bro" Not to sound like a tough guy, I knew he was some local punk :laugh:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Go seahawks..?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

PNDubber said:


> Go seahawks..?




Your comment is doing it right, the car, not so much


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

diw?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

^dir :thumbup:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Definitely drop ins, worst "mod" you could ever do in my opinion.


what are drop ins ?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

vswager said:


> what are drop ins ?


You must be new here.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Saw this one a few days ago with 120V plug-ins and all on the hood:




















What happens when it rains?


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Just so you know. Car accidents are not DIW.


The more you know.............eace:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Pure gold from the John varvatos car thread: 



gotblingaz said:


> "Ed Hardy...absolutely! :laugh:"
> Pulls in more business than any other form of marketing material available.
> It made you stop - take time out your day - all in an attempt to entertain internet goers didn't it?
> Coach interior or other wouldn't induce that reaction now would it....
> ...


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bajaboyextra said:


> Tata_Nano.youtube


 Can't blame Radheya if he ain't ballin. Times are tough.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?



How are these things to drive? The only thing that turns me off is the cvt. I still haven't ridden one that felt like they nailed it. I never been in a V6 version though, but does that make the difference.

I got to ride in a smart car once which is its direct competitor, and I thought it was about the same as my dads old model T.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Spatzle said:


> How are these things to drive? The only thing that turns me off is the cvt. I still haven't ridden one that felt like they nailed it. I never been in a V6 version though, but does that make the difference.
> 
> I got to ride in a smart car once which is its direct competitor, and I thought it was about the same as my dads old model T.


Woah wait. There's a v6 iq variant? Like 268 hp 3.5l v6? Or did you mean 6 speed


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> Woah wait. There's a v6 iq variant? Like 268 hp 3.5l v6? Or did you mean 6 speed


There is no V6 engine option in IQ.:laugh::laugh: If it was, the wheels would probably spin till 4th gear. 

Just checked the price on scion website and with all the bells and whistles they are asking $20k. Price starts at $16K and some change.:screwy: Who the hell is paying that kind of money for such a small piece of crap?:facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Just checked the price on scion website and with all the bells and whistles they are asking $20k. Price starts at $16K and some change.:screwy: Who the hell is paying that kind of money for such a small piece of crap?:facepalm:


Comes well equipped in base form- including an automatic transmission, one touch power windows and a/c.
Gets great real world city fuel economy.
It's hard to find even a small hatchback similarly equipped for less (sticker price).
But you can negotiate lower prices on brands...
And if you really want something this city parking friendly short, your vehicle list is very short (pun intended). Smart ForTwo, Fiat 500... what else?
And that shortness coupled with being more a real car could make it attractive for a very select buyer.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And that shortness coupled with being more a real car could make it attractive for a very select buyer.


And, if you're into the size, but find both the Smart and the IQ a bit bland and too common, you could always get the Aston Martin variety of the IQ, the Cygnet. I think this one is DIW as well...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Ren-*NO!*


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

scoTT la rock said:


> Pure gold from the John varvatos car thread:


I'm gonna need a link plz lol


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

spitfirevr6 said:


> I'm gonna need a link plz lol


Damn,looks like it got black-holed today. 

Cliff notes: 

1. Dude posts a thread of pics of terrible Chrysler john varvatos 200 edition decked out in Ed Hardy cloth inserts with bedazzled crystals all over it
2. People LOL 
3. Owner of car somehow finds the thread (must have been google-ing their car and it popped up?)
4. Owner of car creates vwvortex account and posts up that they are gonna "sue" the guy who took the pics because the car is "copywrite protected".
5. More people LOL
6. ???????
7. Back hole

At least the pics are still live from my quote one page back


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

scoTT la rock said:


> Damn,looks like it got black-holed today.
> 
> Cliff notes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summary, I would've liked to see this go down though. That Chrysler is definitely diw


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Awe, I gave up reading that thread when the clothes people started showing up and passively defending varvatos as a designer.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

vswager said:


> what are drop ins ?


Drop ins are HIDs that aren't in a projector housing made for HIDs. They still use the halogen reflectors that spread the HIDs out and cause blindness to anyone heading towards them or driving in front of them.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

PNDubber said:


> Thanks for the summary, I would've liked to see this go down though. That Chrysler is definitely diw


I read that thread when it started and never looked at it again. I regret that so much now.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> Damn,looks like it got black-holed today.
> 
> Cliff notes:
> 
> ...


Wait, that got black holed? LOL I missed the part were the owner found out about it and said it was copyrighted....


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> Wait, that got black holed? LOL I missed the part were the owner found out about it and said it was copyrighted....


On page 74 of this thread (DIW) I quoted her directly from the original thread so you can see her "threats" and her self-posted photos


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Old Windy said:


> Wait, that got black holed? LOL I missed the part were the owner found out about it and said it was copyrighted....


So one can copywrite someone else's work as long as one uses a new medium?


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as most of you, I was there for the boring beginning of that thread, but missed the wellthatescalatedquickly part. 

It's crazy how often this happens in here, I feel like every other day someone is showing up to defend themselves/call out someone out.

I'm surprised those Latino thugs BReal took a picture of didn't show up honestly.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Once again proving that money class good taste


velvet ferrari by mike_murray, on Flickr


velvet ferrari by mike_murray, on Flickr


velvet ferrari by mike_murray, on Flickr


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> Pure gold from the John varvatos car thread:


More is better than less because if stuff is not le- if there's more less stuff then you﻿ mi- you might wanna have more and your parents just don't let you because there's only a little bit, we want more we want more, like, you really like it you want more.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> More is better than less because if stuff is not le- if there's more less stuff then you﻿ mi- you might wanna have more and your parents just don't let you because there's only a little bit, we want more we want more, like, you really like it you want more.


Right, I follow you.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

EDIT: nevermind, i got you

that commerical with the kids


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Once again proving that money class good taste
> 
> 
> velvet ferrari by mike_murray, on Flickr


first thing i thought of when i saw this...:laugh:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

69CougarConvert said:


> Woah wait. There's a v6 iq variant? Like 268 hp 3.5l v6? Or did you mean 6 speed


I was referencing CVT transmissions, but with your 3rd grade IQ English must be pretty rough.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

from yesterday somewhere in the middle of Pennsylvania, i bring you the Jetta Supadope Wing H8R edition:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Spatzle said:


> I was referencing CVT transmissions, but with your 3rd grade IQ English must be pretty rough.


I knew what you meant, I was just f-n around. You did say "I've never been in a V6 version". Thanks though! I guess I'm not learning enough grammar in medical school. Ill have to work on it. :thumbup:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

69CougarConvert said:


> I knew what you meant, I was just f-n around. You did say "I've never been in a V6 version". Thanks though! I guess I'm not learning enough grammar in medical school. Ill have to work on it. :thumbup:


Strange aside, as I don't really care what you guys are arguing about...

It's strange to me when people in medical school need to bring it up, as to assert intelligence. I know plenty of people going to NYU and Columbia for medicine, they're smart, but I wouldn't say they are the smartest people I've met. Or for that matter perfect and without faults.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Strange aside, as I don't really care what you guys are arguing about...
> 
> It's strange to me when people in medical school need to bring it up, as to assert intelligence. I know plenty of people going to NYU and Columbia for medicine, they're smart, but I wouldn't say they are the smartest people I've met. Or for that matter perfect and without faults.


No I agree that was D-baggy of me, I got defensive and i'll be the first to admit I'm not the smartest person around. My bad :beer:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Went and visited a friend ion Toledo this weekend, and I managed to capture this:









Besides a few donks, I didn't notice too much out of the ordinary. Especially for an area so car-heavy (and with the manufacturers close by). Speaking of which, we went up to Detroit... WOW. What a mess. RenCen was super nice, and the few blocks around it encircled by the highway. But go a few blocks beyond that, and it is just terrible. What happened there, regardless of who's at fault, is really DIW. 

On a different note, something just feels "wrong" about this, haha. They can't locate a nice late model Eurovan? Well, I suppose the parts runner needs to be reliable


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> On a different note, something just feels "wrong" about this, haha. They can't locate a nice late model Eurovan? Well, I suppose the parts runner needs to be reliable


Harlivan?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Egz said:


> Harlivan?


Yep, they appear to be all the right colors (this dealer had a real harlequin loaner/parts runner years ago). THe scheme of course isn't right but the panel pattern isn't either.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/3923729137.html

DIW if unintentional. Could use a bra either way.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/3923729137.html
> 
> DIW if unintentional. Could use a bra either way.


 ..... HELLO!!


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> ..... HELLO!!


DIR!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

16k.Redline said:


> DIR!


x2


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

:screwy:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Was that a fiero? The rear window arch looks like it but my god. Poor car


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

69CougarConvert said:


> Was that a fiero? The rear window arch looks like it but my god. Poor car


Negative on the Fiero.

Sent from my mobile cellular telecommunications device.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

That car's not too badly done actually.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That car's not too badly done actually.


You should know what it is since you followed my thread.

Sent from my mobile cellular telecommunications device.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Ohhhh its an MR2. I see it now.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> You should know what it is since you followed my thread.
> 
> Sent from my mobile cellular telecommunications device.


MR2? Of course it is.:laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

And it can be yours for a mere $7800!!!


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> Ohhhh its an MR2. I see it now.


kit car http://bit.ly/185DxEL


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That car's not too badly done actually.


I agree with you. At least in those pictures, the paint and body work looks to be very good.

Of course its disguised its origins so people here will automatically hate it (the fact that its been posted in THIS thread is proof).


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

unleashedd said:


> kit car http://bit.ly/185DxEL


Actually it's more along the lines of this:
http://bit.ly/1anPxpM


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

unleashedd said:


> kit car http://bit.ly/185DxEL


 The LMGTF burn only works if they knew what they should have been searching for in the first place. 

Back to the MR2... How is that a "K1 Attack?" 
http://www.b-racing.cz/en/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I agree with you. At least in those pictures, the paint and body work looks to be very good.
> 
> Of course its disguised its origins so people here will automatically hate it (the fact that its been posted in THIS thread is proof).


I didn't know what it was and thought it was ugly. Good craftsmanship doesn't automatically make it a good car.


----------



## gr8shandini (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally have something to add. From a local craigslist ad, enjoy it while it lasts:










And of course it has the sweater interior:










http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/3907173364.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jfolt (Nov 5, 2008)

Found on CL, but not CLFOTD worthy


































































link
http://peoria.craigslist.org/cto/3890148079.html


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^All I see is:










+


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


>


The side / rear profile is awful, but I don't hate the front. The grill fitment needs some work, but the paint and bodywork looks ok to me.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Mk4 cRowD:facepalm::laugh:


haha, i took this video, it was some canadian chick who could not figure out how to do a burnout.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, :wave:

I started a DIW page on instagram

building it from scratch..not looking to buy followers. any love is appreciated

all pictures are local nyc/nj











thanks a lot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

jfolt said:


> Found on CL, but not CLFOTD worthy
> 
> 
> link
> http://peoria.craigslist.org/cto/3890148079.html


Sadly, it already was a CLFOTD

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6081261-Clfotd


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


> :screwy:


the front looks awesome, but whatever looks it gains in front it all comes unraveled when you get to the rear:banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)




----------



## IVIcgurk (Feb 25, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> Hey guys, :wave:
> 
> I started a DIW page on instagram
> 
> ...



Followed!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> Hey guys, :wave:
> 
> I started a DIW page on instagram
> 
> ...


 lol dIW with a cellphone screen shot


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jfolt said:


> Found on CL, but not CLFOTD worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm trying to figure out all of it...but mainly what is going on in the front?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

L. Fopps said:


> haha, i took this video, it was some canadian chick who could not figure out how to do a burnout.


Ouy vey! I could almost smell the clutch from my computer.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

REDGLI2012 said:


> the front looks awesome, but whatever looks it gains in front it all comes unraveled when you get to the rear:banghead::thumbdown:


Yeah the front's actually not that bad. I was just browsing the MR2 for sale forum and when I came across that first pic of the back end, my first thought was 










I've seen plenty of body kits but nothing like that before.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

16k.Redline said:


> DIR!


Be nice


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SgtArky said:


> lol dIW with a cellphone screen shot


Isn't instagram predominantly for cell phones? 

Also, that Instagram page is DIR!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Jegs:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/3923729137.html
> DIW if unintentional. Could use a bra either way.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Is that cross drilled brake drums? 
BTW this is what it looks like when you put these on your MK5.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Is that cross drilled brake drums?


Nope, they are aluminum brake disk dummy.










Also come in red


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

*thanks friends*



IVIcgurk said:


> Followed!





DG7Projects said:


> Isn't instagram predominantly for cell phones?
> 
> Also, that Instagram page is DIR!



Thanks for the love guys  


I'll re-post once more since 




Hey guys, :wave:

I started a DIW page on instagram

building it from scratch..not looking to buy followers. any love is appreciated

all pictures are local nyc/nj











thanks a lot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> Thanks for the love guys
> 
> thanks a lot :thumbup::thumbup:


Reported. :wave:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Reported. :wave:


DIW in the car lounge? 

Isn't this where I'm suppose to post this?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> DIW in the car lounge?
> 
> Isn't this where I'm suppose to post this?


No need to post the same thing twice. Alright?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Its done wasn't planning on it again

I got a bunch of guys follow me from this thread so it did work. 


I wanted to bump it because the new page.....just needed a little more vortex support.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

DIW or DIA? I kinda liked it - creative.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

dir


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DIW.....Might looks good slammed tho


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> Its done wasn't planning on it again
> 
> I got a bunch of guys follow me from this thread so it did work.
> 
> ...


Don't bump things in this thread. Honestly, it's Doing It Wrong.

Want ig followers, go post in the regionals. Or you know, go outside and make friends.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> DIW or DIA? I kinda liked it - creative.


Wouldn't had bonus points from me if he had portholes for windows, and some dried barnacle on it. Looks like a rolling seafood dive restaurant.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

hipster. said:


> Don't bump things in this thread. Honestly, it's Doing It Wrong.
> 
> Want ig followers, go post in the regionals. Or you know, go outside and make friends.


And as i said before. It wont happen again here. I posted in regional but here is obviously more appropriate for the topic. Don't tell me to go make friends you don't know me man...why dont you come out to our brooklyn g2g and and we'll become friends :wave: I'll ask you in person to follow my ig this way you don't be upset that I bumped it here


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> And as i said before. It wont happen again here. I posted in regional but here is obviously more appropriate for the topic. Don't tell me to go make friends you don't know me man...why dont you come out to our brooklyn g2g and and we'll become friends :wave: I'll ask you in person to follow my ig this way you don't be upset that I bumped it here


I don't go to g2g anymore, haven't in years since I left Vegas. I've walked through the mixed brand g2g under the BQE on Meeker when they're there.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> And as i said before. It wont happen again here. I posted in regional but here is obviously more appropriate for the topic. Don't tell me to go make friends you don't know me man...why dont you come out to our brooklyn g2g and and we'll become friends :wave: I'll ask you in person to follow my ig this way you don't be upset that I bumped it here


Making friends in the DIW thread, you're doing it wrong


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> DIW.....Might looks good slammed tho


I've seen this car in person. In Bangkok. It's HIDEOUS.
Well, maybe not the exact car, but one that was in Ibis White & looked JUST LIKE THAT. Same R8 kit & all.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

type of cars you'll see on my IG


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> McBanagon said:
> 
> 
> > http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/3923729137.html
> ...


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Don't bump things in this thread. Honestly, it's Doing It Wrong.
> 
> Want ig followers, go post in the regionals. Or you know, go outside and make friends.


what does ''bump'' mean in threads ?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Don't bump things in this thread. Honestly, it's Doing It Wrong.
> 
> Want ig followers, go post in the regionals. Or you know, go outside and make friends.





1slow1.8t said:


> And as i said before. It wont happen again here. I posted in regional but here is obviously more appropriate for the topic. Don't tell me to go make friends you don't know me man...why dont you come out to our brooklyn g2g and and we'll become friends :wave: I'll ask you in person to follow my ig this way you don't be upset that I bumped it here


Calm down guy's and be friends.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Reported. :wave:


Nobody likes a snitch. 



vswager said:


> what does ''bump'' mean in threads ?





vswager said:


> Calm down guy's and be friends.


TROLL. :facepalm:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Nobody likes a snitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not a troll. i am, serious what does bump mean i am kind of new to the internet 

and people need to nice to each other on here thats all


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Are you serious?:laugh: oh wait you are:sly::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Back to the DIW


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> Back to the DIW


Seriously, I mean who puts their thumb in front of the sensor, I mean really....


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> Nobody likes a snitch.


And I hate it too, but I could see exactly where this kid was going w/ his VW-Kumbuyah-crap.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

vswager said:


> no not a troll. i am, serious what does bump mean i am kind of new to the internet
> 
> and people need to nice to each other on here thats all



"Bump" means that you're "bumping" the thread back up to the first page, or at least up to the top of the first page.


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

My neighbor's car.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

shimps1 said:


> My neighbor's car.


I'm surprised a cop hasn't shot their dog yet


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

vswager said:


> what does ''bump'' mean in threads ?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spitfirevr6 said:


> I'm surprised a cop hasn't shot their dog yet




HAHA, right! 

For that plate, I've seen the stickers before all over the place, and your fine in doing so I think, just as long as they don't interfere with the plate lettering. You know, kind of like how this guy is BLATANTLY doing, on the right side letter "R"....

Must be a cop or township administrator or something. Thats an instant "pull over" if I've ever seen one.

But if they can get away with it, good, let them, more power to em' ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vswager said:


> ''dir'' not polite brahski


Do you not know what "DIR" means either?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

:screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy:


I hate NY :banghead: at least the city portions


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The new Ford GT500 Super Doodie.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> The new Ford GT500 Super Doodie.


(Flame suit engaged) - I kinda like it... *runs away*

At the very least it looks like pretty good body work. Maybe I just have the Friday crazies


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree, it doesn't look bad.


If that body style had come out before the new Mustang, so you just though that that is how the F-150's would look, I think it would be ok. But since the Mustang was around first, it is obvious it's a chop job.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> (Flame suit engaged) - I kinda like it... *runs away*
> 
> At the very least it looks like pretty good body work. Maybe I just have the Friday crazies


No need to run, it doesn't look bad. Not from that far away in the picture. The bodywork appears to be very well done.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

^^ I dig it, throw that front on a Raptor and I'd hit it all day long while listening to Motohead


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Yes that's a kia. And yes it has neon


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> "Bump" means that you're "bumping" the thread back up to the first page, or at least up to the top of the first page.


thank you


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Do you not know what "DIR" means either?


no


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> What do you think of lowered IQs?


If I were a wealthy man, I would buy this or a smart car to use as a golf cart.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


Lol, definitely diw.


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> The new Ford GT500 Super Doodie.



This is actually really well done.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

ToucheTurtle said:


> This is actually really well done.


Never would have thought the cut lines would fit that well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ToucheTurtle said:


> This is actually really well done.


But it still have a live rear axle?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> But it still have a live rear axle?


Agreed, that's DIW, but I gotta say... I'm diggin the Mustang front end.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the occasional gasser, but I don't think I am ok with this.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

http://moparblog.com/1973-dodge-charger-daytona-on-ebay/


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

last Saturday morning, left abandoned in my work parking lot. Someone's Camaro is a little less bitchin now.


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> The new Ford GT500 Super Doodie.


that is pretty sick for a brodozer


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> last Saturday morning, left abandoned in my work parking lot. Someone's Camaro is a little less bitchin now.


I'm guessing Jack Daniels and country music were involved.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy:


Expensive luxury car in ghetto neighborhood? Maybe I should move to Bronx and start selling drugs.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Expensive luxury car in ghetto neighborhood? Maybe I should move to Bronx and start selling drugs.


Vatozone side vents. Oh yeah, that is indeed luxurious.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Vatozone side vents. Oh yeah, that is indeed luxurious.




Without pimp my ride mods it is luxury car.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>





Neezy13 said:


> Lol, definitely diw.





hipster. said:


> :facepalm:


not very nice guys


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

From the "37 Reasons To Follow Jalopnik" informercialog


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

vswager said:


> not very nice guys


Not our fault you don't know this is a car forum


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

vswager said:


> not very nice guys


You're not the sharpest tool in the shed are you? Well, a tool, you are. Sharp? Nope. Just quit already.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

vswager said:


> not very nice guys



Lurk moar
Post less


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

DG7Projects said:


> Vatozone side vents. Oh yeah, that is indeed luxurious.


Aren't those side vents from the factory?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> Lurk moar
> Post less


what right do you have to tell me what to do ?

and how to use the vortex ?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Not our fault you don't know this is a car forum


i do know this is a car forum ....


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> You're not the sharpest tool in the shed are you? Well, a tool, you are. Sharp? Nope. Just quit already.


and why do you say this ?

why do feel you have the right to insult me ?

why don't all you stop being so mean to me for sharing my opinion ?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

pirate golf said:


> Aren't those side vents from the factory?


They sure are, LOL!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vswager said:


> and why do you say this ?
> 
> why do feel you have the right to insult me ?
> 
> why don't all you stop being so mean to me for sharing my opinion ?


Seriously guys, stop it, you're gonna make him cry. And that would just be sad. 

Whoever you are, I know you're young, and you think that the internet follows the rules of society that you've been taught all your life. It doesn't. Just walk away and don't get yourself embroiled in this crap. It isn't worth it. Lurk, learn how things work around here, and then come back and you won't face this stuff, haha.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Seriously guys, stop it, you're gonna make him cry. And that would just be sad.
> 
> Whoever you are, I know you're young, and you think that the internet follows the rules of society that you've been taught all your life. It doesn't. Just walk away and don't get yourself embroiled in this crap. It isn't worth it. Lurk, learn how things work around here, and then come back and you won't face this stuff, haha.


i have had a account since 06 but can not get into my old account forgot password ect.. so i know how things work on here.

i appreciate you're advice on not letting this get to one, however i do know that....

if you post something that not everyone thinks is cool of if they do not agree they give that op a hard time and make little pokes and send insults there way.

i have never done this ( not even with my old account) to others on here i have never put them down or insult them because i do not like there mods on there car or what someone has posted.

what i find funny is everyone gives me such a hard time about my spelling and grammar,

and the funny thing is most people use spell check. 

if they did not have spell check then they would have spelling errors as well


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Shake it off and and put them back in your pants guys

We do it like this in pa!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vswager said:


> i have had a account since 06 but can not get into my old account forgot password ect.. so i know how things work on here.
> 
> i appreciate you're advice on not letting this get to one, however i do know that....
> 
> ...


This the "DIW thread" for vehicles not "DIW hair-dos at Wal-Mart". Post DIW having to do w/ vehicles or watch as others do. Anything else is wrong, don't do it. :thumbup:

And stop whining about how you're treated. You're just making it worse on yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Nana-nana-nana-nana-na.......

http://www.tattoosbyhalo.com/BATMOBILE_CAMARO.php


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw this on the Car Talk FB page


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Saw this on the Car Talk FB page


 Cops probably told him the didn't want to see that trailer on the road again until he gets it registered....


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

vswager said:


> i have had a account since 06 but can not get into my old account forgot password ect.. so i know how things work on here.
> 
> i appreciate you're advice on not letting this get to one, however i do know that....
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Again from Car Talk on FB


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Saw this today


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

hipster. said:


> Saw this today


Is this a CRX with RSX headlights and Mercedes tail lights?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Is this a CRX with RSX headlights and Mercedes tail lights?


in the ghettoooooooooooooooooo, in the ghetto.....


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> in the ghettoooooooooooooooooo, in the ghetto.....


No man this is in Williamsburg. Clearly a hipster, Thanks Obama!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

And another collectible bites the dust, I mean fiberglass modified dust....


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

vswager said:


> what right do you have to tell me what to do ?
> 
> and how to use the vortex ?


1. This is not "vortex". This is The Car Lounge, a message board spread across many forums.

2. This is the "Doing It Wrong" thread. Dedicated to people that are doing it wrong in terms of CARS. Posting up birds nest hairdos is certainly doing it wrong, but has nothing do to with cars and nothing to do with this thread.

In short, you're out of your element, Donny.

If you can't post cars that are doing it wrong in this thread, then my original comment stands. 

Lurk moar, post less.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'87 Taurus wagon


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^For some reason I'm really digging that front end. It's so bad it's comical and reminds me of








.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>





vswager said:


> not very nice guys


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

t_white said:


>


lol


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> 1. This is not "vortex". This is The Car Lounge, a message board spread across many forums.
> 
> 2. This is the "Doing It Wrong" thread. Dedicated to people that are doing it wrong in terms of CARS. Posting up birds nest hairdos is certainly doing it wrong, but has nothing do to with cars and nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> ...


first of all scott, my name is not donny.

out of my element :screwy: who are you to say i am ?

and last ...

i will post as much as i like 

thanks! :beer:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

vswager said:


> first of all scott, my name is not donny.
> 
> out of my element :screwy: who are you to say i am ?
> 
> ...


Wanna know how I know you're under the age of 17?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

hipster. said:


> Wanna know how I know you're under the age of 17?


would love to know hipster.

please tell how you know ?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> '87 Taurus wagon


I like it, pretty slick.

Also, (hate the white dash, easy fix) appears to be the MT-5.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

hipster. said:


> Wanna know how I know you're under the age of 17?


Because he didn't get the reference? :laugh:

Maybe he's foreign.


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

I almost said that CRX above was not so wrong... Then I saw the second pic :facepalm:


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I had to google the donnie reference. Not an indicator he is a minor...

And, to previous batman camaro post...

Neck tatoos are a big time DIW


----------



## Cortical (Sep 15, 2012)

vswager said:


> and why do you say this ?
> 
> why do feel you have the right to insult me ?
> 
> why don't all you stop being so mean to me for sharing my opinion ?


Vswager,

You should move back to Bulgaria, as you clearly don't understand US societal customs,prosody, and pragmatics. Back in Bulgaria, you will fit in perfectly with kinded-hearted folk who also wear black dress socks with flip sandals and jean shorts.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

fast84gti said:


> I had to google the donnie reference. Not an indicator he is a minor...


I didn't know what it was either. Took me 30 seconds to find it though. I really need to see that movie, just to catch the references alone. 


fast84gti said:


> And, to previous batman camaro post...


 It's nice airbrush work, though. Tacky, but good. 

He should get a job at the beach.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's some stuff that 1985jetta hasn't posted yet. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Here's some stuff that 1985jetta hasn't posted yet.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/


He wouldn't post that. He has to keep his post content at least 50% about fieros. If he doesn't he'll lose his white trash cred.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

one swell foop said:


> He wouldn't post that. He has to keep his post content at least 50% about fieros. If he doesn't he'll lose his white trash cred.


And Mavericks


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Here's some stuff that 1985jetta hasn't posted yet.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/


I was wondering when someone would figure it out...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

^ I don't know what he's doing, but he's doing it right.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


LOL education for car ignorant people


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

I think that is hilarious. :thumbup:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Bora070 said:


> I almost said that CRX above was not so wrong... Then I saw the second pic :facepalm:


It's really bad, I should have taken a picture of the interior. But the owner was near by and he seemed to think I was taking pictures of his car because I was admiring it. I felt bad, but took the second pic anyway. From a block away I could tell this car belonged in this thread.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


> But the owner was near by and he seemed to think I was taking pictures of his car because I was admiring it.


I love when that happens. You should have spoken to him. Might have gotten a good b.s. story for the "guys who lie about cars" thread.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> I think that is hilarious. :thumbup:


X2 - Gotta appreciate a good sense of humor. :thumbup:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> I love when that happens. You should have spoken to him. Might have gotten a good b.s. story for the "guys who lie about cars" thread.


yeah and convince him it does look awesome but some accessories from vattozone would really set it off.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Unfortunately, he's educating with extra words. There's no need to put "back" and "quarter panel" in the same sentence.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^ Heeeyyyy! Nice deck!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is one of those trendz/stylez that I really have no clue why anybody would spend good money and waste a good work truck on..
Slammed dually with rubber band tires like huge rimz.

.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

******* mods know no boundaries ......


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> This is one of those trendz/stylez that I really have no clue why anybody would spend good money and waste a good work truck on..
> Slammed dually with rubber band tires like huge rimz.


Oh, there's a whole thread of people posting pictures they love of slammed dualies. I wouldn't be seen in public with someone that drive one of those, just like I wouldn't be seen in public hanging out with a stance kid.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> Oh, there's a whole thread of people posting pictures they love of slammed dualies. I wouldn't be seen in public with someone that drive one of those, just like I wouldn't be seen in public hanging out with a stance kid.


There's a guy that works at another store in my dealer group that has a slammed Dodge dually with huge Alcoas, and a 5+ inch exhaust on it. I have to admit it makes me smile when I see it. More the noises it makes than anything, but still.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

http://moparblog.com/instagram-of-the-week-truck-with-challenger-nose/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That looks perfect. Once they finish the hood (which I assume is still being worked on).


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> That looks perfect. Once they finish the hood (which I assume is still being worked on).


I agree, that has the potential to look really good.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

GI-JOE said:


> I agree, that has the potential to look really good.


Ok, we'll upgrade to DIR :thumbup:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/buick/super/1585886.html?refer=blog



> This would be a great Car for someone looking to own a classic and take the Family around in without braking


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

People are really reaching now. One misspelled word is enough to make it DIW? And you didn't even copy the whole sentence. 



> This would be a great Car for someone looking to own a classic and take the Family around in without braking the bank trying to restore one.


THough, perhaps I'm looking a little too hard- "taking the family around without braking" could be kinda funny.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> People are really reaching now. One misspelled word is enough to make it DIW? And you didn't even copy the whole sentence.


Read the ad, there are plenty of mis-spelled words.

And, this is doing it so wrong it accidentally went right once:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> People are really reaching now. One misspelled word is enough to make it DIW? And you didn't even copy the whole sentence.


 I also missed that. The line brake in the text threw me off.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)




----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Blue wheels and rotors are diw


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

PNDubber said:


> Blue wheels and rotors are diw


Supercharged S5 tuned by APR is DIR
But yeah, the wheels and stuff aren't so hot.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> Read the ad, there are plenty of mis-spelled words.
> 
> And, this is doing it so wrong it accidentally went right once:


Wow, very right indeed for that situation!


----------



## gr8shandini (Jan 17, 2008)

hipster. said:


> *Cherokee with the boot*


I'm stumped. Aside from the unpaid tickets, where's the DIW?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

its on the passenger side. driver has a chance of never seeing it upon returning to his vehicle.

there should be a big notice about it right on the drivers side window tho.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


lol. almost missed that one. I had to do a double-take


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

gr8shandini said:


> I'm stumped. Aside from the unpaid tickets, where's the DIW?





jpr said:


> its on the passenger side. driver has a chance of never seeing it upon returning to his vehicle.
> 
> there should be a big notice about it right on the drivers side window tho.


:laugh: All his windows were down. Which to me says that he stepped away from his car thinking he'd be right back. Yet was gone long enough for them to boot him.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

hipster. said:


> :laugh: All his windows were down. Which to me says that he stepped away from his car thinking he'd be right back. Yet was gone long enough for them to boot him.


Looks like the hood is popped too. maybe he had a mechanical issue and went to get help and didn't want the car to get too hot inside while he was gone. that would also explain why he may not have chose to leave it in that spot. 

saw this gem the other day:








there actually looked to be a nice custom burgundy leather interior


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

hipster. said:


> Saw this today


walked right by this car on saturday, parked in the same spot in williamsburg. owner def thinks its the ****


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

66Satellite said:


> http://moparblog.com/instagram-of-the-week-truck-with-challenger-nose/


To be fair... some of those Dodge trucks were scares the kids hideous back then.

Anything would be an improvement to the front of the truck if it looked like this.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

admiralbabar said:


>


hmmm....reminds me of....










you thought I was going to say Ferrari Enzo didn't you....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

admiralbabar said:


> Yellow_Porsche.jpg


 So, what do we think is under there? Base 924?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> So, what do we think is under there? Base 924?


I thought it looked like a 944?

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> So, what do we think is under there? Base 924?


Base 944. The front valence is modified from a 944 NA. Could be a 944S but I really doubt it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I almost like that. _Almost_.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

GoLfUnV said:


>


If it fits...it ships.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I don't know where to begin with this one....

http://longisland.craigslist.org/mcy/3929672599.html

1995 Kawasaki ZX-1100 GPZ Custom Extended Project Bike - $2500 (Suffolk)












> Up for sale is a one of a kind 95 ZX 1100 Project Bike.
> 
> This bike has had the following modifications:
> The rear swing arm has been welded together with a ducati single side swing arm and has been extended.
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Lets start from the ground up, looks like a rear tire on the front, and a car tire on the rear. Then the swing arms.... I might pay $250 for that


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









yours for only $8000
http://www.auctiondirectusa.com/veh...er-pt-cruiser-base-jacksonville-fl-id-4794717


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/3936713910.html


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Kwik!GTI's darling


----------



## leaftye (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

leaftye said:


>


OMG!!! I want that! that is DIR!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> OMG!!! I want that! that is DIR!


Agreed. If I ever get a 3 door Golf again I'm cutting it up


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

REDGLI2012 said:


> OMG!!! I want that! that is DIR!



Yep. Nothing wrong with that. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Lets start from the ground up, looks like a rear tire on the front, and a car tire on the rear. Then the swing arms.... I might pay $250 for that


Dude, that bike is so clean and custom and worth way more then 250 buck's. Show bikes cost way more then 250 buck's pal.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> I don't know where to begin with this one....
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/mcy/3929672599.html
> 
> 1995 Kawasaki ZX-1100 GPZ Custom Extended Project Bike - $2500 (Suffolk)


To me... this looks like somebody working at a motorcycle salvage yard had lots of free time and access to the yard....


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

vswager said:


> Dude, that bike is so clean and custom and worth way more then 250 buck's. Show bikes cost way more then 250 buck's pal.


:bs:


----------



## leaftye (Jan 1, 2006)

That GPZ makes me sad. I wanted one of those so bad when I was younger, but I couldn't afford the insurance. It would've been my first bike. :laugh: I still want one even though there are bikes that have assumed its role and surpassed it in every way except affordability.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

one swell foop said:


> Read the ad, there are plenty of mis-spelled words.
> 
> And, this is doing it so wrong it accidentally went right once:


That's pretty legit.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> :bs:


i was only joking.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Obviously a batmobile throwback, I can dig it


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

went to a meet tonight and met another car lounge member and i said "this is going on the DIW thread" :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

vswager said:


> i was only joking.


Explaining yourself to someone who gives zero fukks = DIW


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

leaftye said:


> video


there is a thread or something somewhere on here of them making this starting with cutting one in half for the hell of it, glad to see it still lives :thumbup:

more videos are on his youtube id mastermilo82


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'88 Dodge Omni


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Rbothell1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet caliper covers!
:banghead:


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Rav_VW said:


>


We have some gas stations where you can only pull in one direction. The hoses are made extra long so you could fill up even if your gas cap is on the other side of the pump.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> We have some gas stations where you can only pull in one direction. The hoses are made extra long so you could fill up even if your gas cap is on the other side of the pump.


:thumbup:


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

Rbothell1 said:


> Sweet caliper covers!
> :banghead:


Putting them on isn't really all that much dumber than painting them. At least they're removable if he gets tired of them, wants to sell the car, or needs to turn them in as core exchanges in the future.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


>


meh.

many stations are now requiring you to ONLY enter the fueling lanes from one end of the pumps...
so rather then waiting in a longer line or passing up a chance to fuel up because your tank is on the wrong side, stations are adding long fuel pump hosing so that people can fuel up their car from either side of the lane regardless of which side of the car the fuel tank is on.

NOT really DIW.

especially helpful for those of us that have a brain fart about which side the fuel tank is on because we drive multiple cars.


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

dunhamjr said:


> especially helpful for those of us that have a brain fart about which side the fuel tank is on because we drive multiple cars.


fun fact: most modern cars I believe have a small arrow beneath the gas light on the gauge cluster to tell you which side your filler cap is on


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> [/IMG]


What are this? Are they really Fiestas?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


might be bagged, I kinda like it. now the japanese cars, mazda az1? whats wrong with it


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> What are this? Are they really Fiestas?


Mazda AZ-1


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

z0d said:


> Putting them on isn't really all that much dumber than painting them. At least they're removable if he gets tired of them, wants to sell the car, or needs to turn them in as core exchanges in the future.


What? You do know these are not real calipers, right? They're fakes that are bolted over the factory calipers and are not usefull for anything but fake looks. :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> What are this? Are they really Fiestas?


http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/07/parking-lot-hunting-at-mazda-tuning-festa/


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Even the kid thinks it is a grocery cart


when you are broke and cant fix your windshield.... the Virginia way of doing things


----------



## waynehunger (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

> A South Australian man is facing charges after he was allegedly caught using vice grips instead of a steering wheel to drive a car.
> Police said they saw a white Holden sedan being driven dangerously with two blown tyres on Sudholz Road in the Adelaide suburb of Gilles Plains.
> When the car was pulled over, police said there was no steering wheel and the driver was allegedly using a pair of vice grips to steer.
> The car was found to be unregistered and uninsured and already subject to a defect notice.
> ...


----------



## JetBlackGT (Apr 4, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Gokart?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> Gokart?


This just in, track wheels and sticky tires are DIW


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Gokart?


Depends on the purpose, but that might be DIR in a big way.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> What? You do know these are not real calipers, right? They're fakes that are bolted over the factory calipers and are not usefull for anything but fake looks. :what:


Uh, yeah. And that's the same goal painting them would have. Which is exactly when I compared them to. What, in that post, gave you the idea I thought they were anything more?


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> This just in, track wheels and sticky tires *at the track is* DIW


FTFY


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

pirate golf said:


> Depends on the purpose, but that might be DIR in a big way.


Looks like there is some sort of timing device in the background, I vote DIR because racecar.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Pinja said:


> fun fact: most modern cars I believe have a small arrow beneath the gas light on the gauge cluster to tell you which side your filler cap is on


fun fact.
NONE of my 3 cars do.

but thanks for playin':beer:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

C5 A6 said:


> FTFY


if you want to be cute, at least be right.

that car is an a track or at least an autocross.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

dunhamjr said:


> if you want to be cute, at least be right.
> 
> that car is an a track or at least an autocross.


He was playing off of your sarcastic comment with more sarcasm :laugh:


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Gokart?


Looks like he's at an autocross


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

dunhamjr said:


> fun fact.
> NONE of my 3 cars do.
> 
> but thanks for playin':beer:


But what side is the gas gauge on? :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

16k.Redline said:


> Looks like he's at an autocross


Correct :beer:


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Correct :beer:


What do I win?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

16k.Redline said:


> What do I win?


A :beer: car went from running back of the pack on 225 tires to 5th by just switching to negative offset 275 tires. Just fishing to see what comments would ensue ha


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stripe and wing are very crooked... hard to see in the pic.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> Gokart?





Rav_VW said:


>


people are really stretching it now with DIW


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

dunhamjr said:


> fun fact.
> NONE of my 3 cars do.
> 
> but thanks for playin':beer:


Fun fact: he said "most", not "all", and I can tell you that "most" is true. Have you sat in any other cars bedoes the three you own? 

That Neon (yeah, I called it that) I'm sure is fun on the track, but, genuine question here, does such a crazy offset compared to stock affect the suspension geometry in any way?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

z0d said:


> Uh, yeah. And that's the same goal painting them would have. Which is exactly when I compared them to. What, in that post, gave you the idea I thought they were anything more?


The "core exchange" comment made me think you thought they were real calipers from another vehicle bolted over the real-OEM calipers. Stranger thoughts have been posted here before.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The "core exchange" comment made me think you thought they were real calipers from another vehicle bolted over the real-OEM calipers. Stranger thoughts have been posted here before.


Ah. Yeah, I was just getting at how most remanufacturers won't take painted parts as cores.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

one caught on the internet, and the other caught by an old coworker...


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

EdRacer71 said:


>


HAH! I saw that jeep this spring at the Harbor Mall in Fall River :laugh:


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

^I'm not even mad at it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

i don't see the DIW in the last one.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

DelawareDub said:


> i don't see the DIW in the last one.


then you are clearly blind


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

scoTT la rock said:


> then you are clearly blind


Yeah, they forgot to paint the lower light panel things and the windshield frame. Clearly DIW!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Yeah, they forgot to paint the lower light panel things and the windshield frame. Clearly DIW!


if you and the other guy who posted about this dont think that terrible magenta paint, plastidip wheels, plastidip windshield surround, mirrors, "eyebrows" and grill, and a side mounted plate are DIW, then i don't know what to say :facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Color is subjective. Alone it does not make DIW. As for the "plasti dipped" parts, that isn't reflected in the pic (and don't look schitty). They just look flat/matte black. So again, don't see the DIW really... you're reaching


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Um. I think the supercharger intercooler and flamethrower combo might be a little much for me.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

cardoza said:


> Um. I think the supercharger intercooler and flamethrower combo might be a little much for me.


Lol it wouldn't be hard to make that thing shoot real flames, why would he even bother faking it.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I love the picture of a camera screen too. Classy.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/07/24/man-arrested-in-australia-for-driving-with-pliers-instead-of-ste/


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oval Baja said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/07/24/man-arrested-in-australia-for-driving-with-pliers-instead-of-ste/


My dad has told me stories of when he was younger he, on a few occasions, drove with a pair of Vise-Grips as a steering wheel. :laugh:


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

I went into my garage to remove the shift knob and boot installed by the PO and check out how my new custom weighted knob shifted.










Only to find some hacksawed goodness :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Spiller337 said:


> I went into my garage to remove the shift knob and boot installed by the PO and check out how my new custom weighted knob shifted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would actually make a great thread- " doing it wrong by the previous owner of your car"

I'd have at least 10 posts to add


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> That would actually make a great thread- " doing it wrong by the previous owner of your car"
> 
> I'd have at least 10 posts to add


Same here. The "custom 2.5 inch exhaust", the stripped steering wheel bolts, the broken intake manifold bolts, the hot air intake, and pretty much everything else they touched.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/ctd/3895780128.html



> Kit Car Porsche Replica - $12995 (Dacula Ga)


Hmmm... interesting.
Helmet included?



>


:sly:

Wait... is that supposed to look like a 959???










:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys think this is http://www.supereplicas.com/ ?

http://auburn.craigslist.org/cto/3930166714.html



> Lambo Replica - $85000 (West Palm Beach)
> 
> I have family that has a shop in Florida that makes and builds replica cars for living
> They sell for 85k and you can upgrade to a corvette engine with no miles and paddle shifters
> If you want more info please text me 5614209362 or email me


...

http://www.madmechanics.com/forum/mall/17727-anybody-bentley-lamborghini-ferrari.html



> lilb561:
> 
> Anybody bentley? Lamborghini? Ferrari?
> 
> ...


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> That would actually make a great thread- " doing it wrong by the previous owner of your car"
> 
> I'd have at least 10 posts to add


x2 lol. I always hate un-doing crappy mods or fixing ghetto stuff


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

okay making that thread ''doing it wrong by the previous owner of your car''


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jakellama123 said:


> x2 lol. I always hate un-doing crappy mods or fixing ghetto stuff


Yep... most of them fall under
"How you can tell the Previous Owner worked on this vehicle while drinking beer"


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

scoTT la rock said:


> That would actually make a great thread- " doing it wrong by the previous owner of your car"
> 
> I'd have at least 10 posts to add



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6097900-doing-it-wrong-by-the-previous-owner-of-your-car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Black man behind the wheel.


----------



## estebanquito (May 20, 2013)

do justice in Argentina 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

holy blast from the past :laugh:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> ^


 Right, like you want to run a live fuel pressure line to the dash. 










Cowl gauges are a lot more common that he thinks.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

:sly:



straight out of the mid 90's. paint was tacky, 90's style flat screens in the visors,


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> I don't know where to begin with this one....
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/mcy/3929672599.html
> 
> 1995 Kawasaki ZX-1100 GPZ Custom Extended Project Bike - $2500 (Suffolk)


"The frame has been welded and cut in multiple locations."


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Josh.Spenjet04 said:


> "The frame has been welded and cut in multiple locations."


"The gas tank is rusted with holes on the sides from being filing. Possibly to thin the tank."

I just can't.....


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Reddit goes crazy over "amazing"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

What was the reason for adding the black rectangle areas around the door handles? 

And Doing it Wrong?
No.. I don't see it as that.
The cars have bad paint jobs, but they still look better driving down the street than they did before with all the different body colors.
And that's all the cheap home brew paint job is usually about- to make the car less obviously a total piece of ****. :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> What was the reason for adding the black rectangle areas around the door handles?


Plastidip. :thumbup:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> What was the reason for adding the black rectangle areas around the door handles?


As said above, Plastidip. He most likely peeled the outside rectangle off leaving just the door handles black. Actually a pretty clever way to go about it as long as it worked lol.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> What was the reason for adding the black rectangle areas around the door handles?





R-Dubya said:


> As said above, Plastidip. He most likely peeled the outside rectangle off leaving just the door handles black. Actually a pretty clever way to go about it as long as it worked lol.


It works really well actually. It tears at any body seams naturally when you peel it off. I did the rub strips on my car that way.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

/\ :laugh: nice edit.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think I would want plasti dip on my door handles. They would wear and peel too fast wouldn't they?

Diw content: that is reflective tape on the stock tail light lenses that were painted body color (poorly) as well as the tail gate latch. That plus the low vette lights that were so dim they were useless. On top of it all he was braking irregurarly and often. I was happy to turn off my street.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Not that I'm a fan of that roller paint job, but there was a pic that showed the finished door handles. If they didn't paint the window trim I would've been more impressed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Some of those Corollas had painted window trim. Still wouldn't be especially proud of that job thigh...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> ^


i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here. 

how is this not doing it wrong ..


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

vswager said:


> i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here.
> 
> how is this not doing it wrong ..


How is it wrong? Cowl mounted gauges have been around for a long time.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

vswager said:


> i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here.
> 
> how is this not doing it wrong ..


You must be new to this car thing.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

vswager said:


> i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here.
> 
> how is this not doing it wrong ..


Nearly all your post make me wonder if you're a Troll or sorta dumb. Either way I feel mostly bad for you.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

vswager said:


> i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here.
> 
> how is this not doing it wrong ...


The gauges are easier to see than if they were mounted in the instrument panel.

Just for reference, how old are you?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

vswager said:


> i can't believe all the hater's and criticism that goes on here.


:laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Egz said:


> How is it wrong? Cowl mounted gauges have been around for a long time.


wouldn't the gauges get all wet .



hipster. said:


> Nearly all your post make me wonder if you're a Troll or sorta dumb. Either way I feel mostly bad for you.


not a troll i guess i am just dumb 



Smigelski said:


> The gauges are easier to see than if they were mounted in the instrument panel.
> 
> 
> Just for reference, how old are you?


way older then all of you think.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

vswager said:


> wouldn't the gauges get all wet .


Sure, but they aren't made out of paper mache, and cars with them tend not to be daily drivers.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Egz said:


> Sure, but they aren't made out of paper mache, and cars with them tend not to be daily drivers.


okay, so it is like heads up display. to each there own.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

hipster. said:


>


Is there a dead and bloody small animal caught in the front wheel well?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

^ I've seen better. ^


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


>


The Camaro in it's natural habitat...the ditch.:laugh:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't be an Accord...don't be an Accord...don't be...oh ****


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Ah that isn't bad at all, wheel color is a bit of a punch in the face but it still looks alright, better than stock anyhow (IMO)


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

bizybyker said:


> Ah that isn't bad at all, wheel color is a bit of a punch in the face but it still looks alright, better than stock anyhow (IMO)


Agreed. I'd prefer the wheels be silver or even white. Maybe even bronze/gold. That car is definitely not "doing it wrong" though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

devianb said:


>


 This screams "Pontiac." What was it?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

It's Big Ty said:


> Agreed. I'd prefer the wheels be silver or even white. Maybe even bronze/gold. That car is definitely not "doing it wrong" though.


Exactly. Just bc you don't like it doesn't make it 'DIW'


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

dir!!!!


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


for how well the body work looks on that, as well as the amount of time it took to do so, id definitely say that's DIR.

Granted, I am a huge fan of wagons, and that one is ruined, but it really does not look bad, at all.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

That is delving into the territory of repressed childhood princess playtime memories


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> dir!!!!


i didn`t know where to post, so its here


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Hey, a Fox!










Wait, what?










Yup.....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

atomicalex said:


> Hey, a Fox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a polo


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

ZachSav said:


> for how well the body work looks on that, as well as the amount of time it took to do so, id definitely say that's DIR.
> 
> Granted, I am a huge fan of wagons, and that one is ruined, but it really does not look bad, at all.


It also started as a totalled Allroad with no motor I believe so it's definitely doing it right!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Local...










The story:



> "Was sitting outside Starbucks in the Shopper's Plaza Sunday morning and this guy pulls up....I'd guess late 40's and clearly not handicapped. No hc sticker/sign in his windshield. I said "Buddy, you're actually parking in 2 handicapped spots?" He said "You're very observant" and ran into Starbucks. I started to yell at him when he came out, but he just ignored me and drove off."



#bmwswagger
#328i


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Local...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> It also started as a totalled Allroad with no motor I believe so it's definitely doing it right!


No that allroad was perfectly fine before. 

That said. Allroads aren't expensive anymore and this project is awesome.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> This screams "Pontiac." What was it?


It's based off a 3rd gen firebird with what looks like a G-body console.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> there's a parking thread you can post this trash on


be nice, you can be so mean sgtarky, calling another's post trash is a violation of vortex rules pal.

just be nice and if you have nothing nice to post then do not post it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

L.O.L.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

I think VWSWAGER is trying to troll but failing miserably at it in every thread he posts in.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I'm pretty sure they're just making fun of the stanced, hellaflush, mad jdm tight yo or whatever scenes are out there with this car. Either that or a ton of drugs.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Preppy said:


> Local...


The thing that gets me the most is that it's a 328. Not even brand new, not even worth _that_ much any more... Some people. 

The only time I saw someone double park that was somewhat justified was an ff at this local restaurant, and the parking lot was relatively empty so he was clearly trying to protect his investment as opposed to just trying to be quick in and out. 
Horrible picture:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yet, he's over the front line by just a tad, where some careless person could easily tap him.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

PNDubber said:


> The thing that gets me the most is that it's a 328. Not even brand new, not even worth _that_ much any more... Some people.
> 
> The only time I saw someone double park that was somewhat justified was an ff at this local restaurant, and the parking lot was relatively empty so he was clearly trying to protect his investment as opposed to just trying to be quick in and out.
> Horrible picture:



The Ultimate Parking Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6083314-The-Ultimate-Parking-Thread


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Exactly. Just bc you don't like it doesn't make it 'DIW'


Well, if you choose to embarrass yourself like that dude, at least you will also be fuel for these threads.

A hardwood floor trunk, clashing color wheels...with a paint scheme matching shoes on the trunk hardware.

Are you ****ing serious?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

I think he accidentally typed an 8 instead of a 4 :facepalm:



>


 http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/3972561756.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^I'm pretty sure that first one was a joke.

Also leave defiance charger out of this thread


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


the Homer is a 24 hours of LeMons theme racer and as such, is DIR in the best way. It was built by my buddy Scott as the Porcubimmer for it's first year, Christine for it's second year, and the Homer for this year. It was raced with the full cast of characters from the show:










Even after having to change out the transmission halfway thorugh, they still managed a 5th place finish:



















As well as getting a trophy for "best theme" and magazine coverage around the world AND it's been repaired since the race and is being taken to Fox Studios 'cause Matt Groening wanted to see it in person.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's completely awesome! But I thought LeMons losers were destroyed?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Chris_V said:


> As well as getting a trophy for "best theme" and magazine coverage around the world AND it's been repaired since the race and is being taken to Fox Studios 'cause Matt Groening wanted to see it in person.


That's awesome! Everything is coming up Milhouse!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> That's completely awesome! But I thought LeMons losers were destroyed?


No, most of them come back event after event, and are modified each year. It takes special circumstances to have one destroyed.

edit, it TOOK special circumstances to have one destroyed. Apparently, they don't do that anymore. The full rules are here: http://www.24hoursoflemons.com/pricesandrules.aspx

and are funny as hell.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I'd roll it


----------



## BobL2438 (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm just going to drive my helicopter to work today... haha


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

NSFW warning: A little bit of foul language here, so keep your volume down 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrn3Yb3L_iU


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From Car Talk FB









On the fence


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1 

:sly:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that a giant ass clock next to speedo lol


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Gutling said:


> Is that a giant ass clock next to speedo lol


Yep, low-end cars usually had a clock instead of a tach.





























http://www.carthrottle.com/this-custom-bmw-e30-is-the-most-heinous-thing-youll-see-today/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gutling said:


> Is that a giant ass clock next to speedo lol


 Shame the redline is limited to noon.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


This one made Tosh.0's blog today...

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/blog/2013/08/02/maybe-too-good?xrs=synd_facebook_080213_tosh_84


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Saw this unfortunate situation in downtown Golden CO two days ago. Its a frontloading washer or dryer and the car had Alaska plates. I can only imagine that monstrosity driving all the way to CO from AK. :facepalm:


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Co-worker shot this yesterday.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=12710


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

devianb said:


> http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=12710


 You better be trolling.....


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

devianb said:


> http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=12710


 

I'd drive it......let someone else do the parking tho'.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

devianb said:


> http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=12710


 I don't think you get what that race is about and why it's DIR, not DIW.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 I'm suprised how well that looks... a few bad details (and some major things, too), but overall not bad. Haha. What was it originally? 











THis is more of a, "there I fixed it", but there you go.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> I'm suprised how well that looks... a few bad details (and some major things, too), but overall not bad. Haha. What was it originally?
> 
> .


 Banham X99 Kitcar


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

todras said:


> Co-worker shot this yesterday.


 Likes Cadillac...Likes Top Gear....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/12980_632263216791355_735592408_n.jpg


 Wow, vented, slotted, AND cross-cracked?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

BobL2438 said:


> Oh, I'm just going to drive my helicopter to work today... haha


 :what: dafuq? 



1985Jetta said:


> On the fence


 Gotta say this is pretty cool, I like it the more I look at it. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Gotta say this is pretty cool, I like it the more I look at it. :thumbup:


 I thought that was a really limited run for Pontiac employees at the time or something, I could be wrong. I saw a wagon thread a long time ago that mentioned it.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TheTynosaur said:


> I thought that was a really limited run for Pontiac employees at the time or something, I could be wrong. I saw a wagon thread a long time ago that mentioned it.


 It would have to be _extremely_ limited as I think that's a Ford. :what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> It would have to be _extremely_ limited as I think that's a Ford. :what:


 Torino wagon with a Gran Torino front end. 

It makes sense with the Starsky & Hutch paint scheme.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Yo dawg, i heard you like fake hot rods. so we painted your fake hot rod like a fake hot rod so you can be laughed at by your extended family and friends


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Smigelski said:


> Torino wagon with a Gran Torino front end.
> 
> It makes sense with the Starsky & Hutch paint scheme.


 Could be a Gran Torino because of the high back seat. I do know for a fact that the GTS/Ranchero GT hood was added though. 

DIW content


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


 DIR in my opinion 
Old beater turned into old useful beater


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Smigelski said:


> Torino wagon with a Gran Torino front end.
> 
> It makes sense with the Starsky & Hutch paint scheme.


 Oh, could have sworn it was a gto :banghead:

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

GTFO:wave:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Steven673 said:


> I've been reading this forum for couple of years, but decided register last summer.





FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> GTFO:wave:


 Damn!!! :laugh: No love for the green peas. :heart: 

It's all good. Put on your cup and... Welcome!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mbp487 said:


> Yo dawg, i heard you like fake hot rods. so we painted your fake hot rod like a fake hot rod so you can be laughed at by your extended family and friends


 Wow... semi in the left lane. 
For shame.


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

I came across this PT Cruiser while going to a movie with my wife a while back. 

Im trying to figure out if they were going for the London Cab look or.... 

Body kit was beat to hell and missing pieces. 

Anyone know what they were going for here?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

03GTI4Me said:


> I came across this PT Cruiser while going to a movie with my wife a while back.
> 
> Im trying to figure out if they were going for the London Cab look or....
> 
> ...


 Yep, definitely going for that London cabbie look.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Looks like there were a bunch of them converted as cabs a decade or so ago. 

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Delivery-With-Style-Parachute-s-vehicles-are-2959474.php


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Brand new ATS, at the dealer, with a CF hood. WTF?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

shimps1 said:


> Brand new ATS, at the dealer, with a CF hood. WTF?


 Yeah, that's no es bueno.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

mbp487 said:


> Yo dawg, i heard you like fake hot rods. so we painted your fake hot rod like a fake hot rod so you can be laughed at by your extended family and friends


 Does this say 'Hot N Heels'? I swear it does. Hmmm, Im sure the male driver is an interesting guy...


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

MCTB said:


> Does this say 'Hot N Heels'? I swear it does. Hmmm, Im sure the male driver is an interesting guy...


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

shimps1 said:


> Brand new ATS, at the dealer, with a CF hood. WTF?


 And how is this DIW? Is it because it is CF or because it is unpainted? I do think it would look better with a painted hood, but there's nothing wrong with CF.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

It's Big Ty said:


> And how is this DIW? Is it because it is CF or because it is unpainted? I do think it would look better with a painted hood, but there's nothing wrong with CF.


 Coz it's unpainted. That's a nice mid level luxury sedan with an unfinished hood. To be honest it looks primer-ed to me, but he took the pic so I'm sure he could see the carbon fiber weave.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Coz it's unpainted. That's a nice mid level luxury sedan with an unfinished hood. To be honest it looks primer-ed to me, but he took the pic so I'm sure he could see the carbon fiber weave.


 Probably just a wrap. Doesn't look good in the photo and probably will get taken off once the owner gets laughed at enough.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

someone tried to polish a turd.... 









and someone else is over-compensating...


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>





PNDubber said:


> DIR in my opinion
> Old beater turned into old useful beater


 It actually _does_ look pretty useful. I think the rear side doors are welded, but you can tell that they kept the hinges for the rear (now middle? ) hatch. So you should be able to haul some pretty long loads if you have to. All it needs to finish it off is to have the sides of the back closed up, and a quick coat of bedliner. :beer: 


//edit: found a few more pictures: 

http://jalopnik.com/5149845/volvo-240chero-blows-mind-safely-hauls-mind-home


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Just saw this as I was leaving work :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^meh...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> ^meh...


 irony right there....post something you *actually* took the picture of


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

WD-40 said:


> //edit: found a few more [240] pictures:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5149845/volvo-240chero-blows-mind-safely-hauls-mind-home


 Funny thing about the 240s, you can easily tell that this particular car has been rear-ended. They get this weird dent across the rear fender when they get rear ended, as if the back end gets bent downwards or something. I've noticed this on so many 240s, and first saw it when a friends '78 got rear ended some 15 years ago.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


 What's wrong here? Was it because he took it apart?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> What's wrong here? Was it because he took it apart?


 Look closer...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> What's wrong here?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


 Golf powered by Jay-Z and 2 Pac?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Golf powered by Jay-Z and 2 Pac?


 and 50cent of course


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Look closer...


 Ah, interior color change.


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

TaaT said:


> and 50cent of course


 2(pac)JZ?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

freshness 

















http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/37936558.jpg


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vswager said:


> trying to hard this is not doing it wrong


 Agreed. Truckers do it for kids and they love it. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Agreed. Truckers do it for kids and they love it. :thumbup:


 First time I've ever heard of that, but alrighty


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> No trick..? I added to it. and the reported posts keep rolling in until you're banned. Avoiding the censors and being hateful towards another member are against the site's policy, you may want to read it.


 fock you they have no policy people have been insulting me for ever. so that being said fock you report all you want snitch


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

vswager said:


> owned but vswager...... dumb fock


 Take 2


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vswager said:


> fock you they have no policy people have been insulting me for ever. so that being said fock you report all you want snitch


 Either you, or they, deleted your posts so I will gladly delete mine. Hope they get this one too, and hope to never see you again!


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


 It's a floppy drive 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


>


 I kinda like this. Then again, I do like the weird Japanese stuff and I like LEDS too...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Either you, or they, deleted your posts so I will gladly delete mine. Hope they get this one too, and hope to never see you again!


 i've been reporting his posts for weeks now,... looks like he has a second username too.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


> i've been reporting his posts for weeks now,... looks like he has a second username too.


 So he is a Troll. Remember a few pages ago when I called him out for either being a troll or suffering from a crippling case of aspergers?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

hipster. said:


> So he is a Troll. Remember a few pages ago when I called him out for either being a troll or suffering from a crippling case of aspergers?


 i did the same and got 5 PM's from him still playing dumb.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

hipster. said:


> So he is a Troll. Remember a few pages ago when I called him out for either being a troll or suffering from a crippling case of aspergers?


 Glad he got banned. :wave:


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

The lesser known Mk4 GTITDI 










DVLA check shows it as a TDI


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

AB11 said:


> The lesser known Mk4 GTITDI
> 
> DVLA check shows it as a TDI


 AKA GTD, but they were never sold as GTD. The Mk4 GTI was in fact available with the 150 hp 1.9 PD engine here in Europe.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

hey YOU!.... wait... what? :screwy: 








(these Miata conversions are getting out of hand)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

unleashedd said:


> (these 1990 Ford Festiva conversions are getting out of hand)


 FIFY


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

ahh LeMons... kewl


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

AB11 said:


> The lesser known Mk4 GTITDI


 http://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-specs/Volkswagen/3109/Volkswagen-Golf-4-TDI-GTI-150.html


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

TaaT said:


> http://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-specs/Volkswagen/3109/Volkswagen-Golf-4-TDI-GTI-150.html


 
But not in UK, look at the badge(s)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

unleashedd said:


> hey YOU!.... wait... what? :screwy:
> 
> (these Miata conversions are getting out of hand)


 DIR


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

ADCO car cover - 240 days old


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

unleashedd said:


> hey YOU!.... wait... what? :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

Son said:


> Porches in the wild












Moving to the Hot Shizz immediately.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 Sorry but I'm going to have to file this one under the: Doing it "_NOT MY STYLE_" category... 

...Don't worry, its not my style either, but I have to make a mention of the artwork and paint. It all looks to be VERY well done. That engine is CLEAN, and well... So is the entire car.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

Son said:


>


 Not seeing the wrong?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

PerL said:


>


 Is that a Cappuccino? I find this annoyingly cute. So annoying I would not mind having a set for my truck.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 Not my style but I dont see DIW. Now you can go back and take a picture of the white Seat? in the background with the lambo doors and missing grille and we can talk.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Is that a Cappuccino? I find this annoyingly cute. So annoying I would not mind having a set for my truck.


 Your goddamn right that its a Cappuccino. 

I want that in my garage in the future, parked right next to my Mazda Autozam AZ-1


----------



## Chelsea Tractor Show (Jun 19, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Your goddamn right that its a Cappuccino.
> 
> I want that in my garage in the future, parked right next to my Mazda Autozam AZ-1


 How a bout a Beat Version Z? 









http://zilvia.net/f/cars-sale/502740-1993-honda-beat-version-z-jdm-rhd.html 

^ And like the Cappuccino above, both are Doing It Fvoking Awesome


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Son said:


> Backwoods-Porsche.jpg


 You're really going to hate this, then.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Chelsea Tractor Show said:


> How a bout a Beat Version Z?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How about the Beat.... Let me put it to you this way... There are about a million and a half little weird Japanese cars that I would give my left nut to own. 100% serious too.... 










Some hatchback lovin'


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

And since my name is KeiCar and this is a Kei car and its ugly....so: 










...fits the bill


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> How about the Beat.... Let me put it to you this way... There are about a million and a half little weird Japanese cars that I would give my left nut to own. 100% serious too...





KeiCar said:


> And since my name is KeiCar and this is a Kei car and its ugly....so:
> 
> ...fits the bill


 mmm:heart:, Not a kei, but I nearly pulled the trigger on a RHD Starlet GT Turbo, I just couldn't fit in it comfortably, same reason I didn't buy that Beat. It sucks, so I bought a SC300  

Didn't you have a Figaro too?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Giovanni said:


>


 Yeah, that's about the best thing ever.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^ 
Couldn't stop laughing when I saw that this morning :laugh:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Acura Lege........................................................


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ 

Hehehe Calibra:laugh: The most popular car among all ricers in Europe.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Hehehe Calibra:laugh: The most popular car among all ricers in Europe.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3937470910.html 

Don't worry...it's a cuatro with all weal drive.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> Acura Lege........................................................
> 
> [UGLY ACURA LEGEND PICS].....


 
This makes me want to cry. I think the Legend and the Vigor are some of the nicest Japanese sedans of their time. I would still rock one today if it was mechanically well off. Such understated beautiful designes, tragically ruined by ugly wheels, body kits... and WTF trying to make it look like a skyline... really


----------



## Pass18t (Oct 18, 2003)

I couldn't get a picture fast enough, but I saw an older Neon on the interstate with one of those cheap ass wings mounted UNDER the bumper. As installed it was less than a foot off the ground. No, it was not an SRT or other turbo model.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

dcmix5 said:


> Acura Lege........................................................


 
Sorry, I actually like these two, especially the 2 tone hot rod style first one.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

DocWalt said:


>


What kind of car is this?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> What kind of car is this?


Mitsubishi Lancer


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

bro_brah said:


> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3937470910.html
> 
> Don't worry...it's a cuatro with all weal drive.





> audi s4 cuatro - $7400 ---- I have an Audi a4 s4 2002 is that sport edition a has 110 XXX miles in it I want 7400 is an all weal drive is really clean inside if you have any questions please text or call at (260)415-0921 thank you and no trade unless you have an neon srt4 then we can talk please I really need that cash thanx


:laugh: So is it A4 or S4?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Most all Calibras around here are in a similar fashion. Either that, or not modified at all but trashed as hell.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> You're really going to hate this, then.


:thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

stascom said:


> :laugh: So is it A4 or S4?


It's an A4 S4, read the ad duh!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

stascom said:


> :laugh: So is it A4 or S4?


According to the seller: "It's an A4 with an S4 body". :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> According to the seller: "It's an A4 with an S4 body". :facepalm::laugh:


I think the most DIW part of that ad is that the ONLY trade he would consider is for an SRT-4 Neon....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Was a nice Focus wagon. :facepalm:



Friends don't let friends stripe drunk.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful Civic I spotted at a local dealer.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the deal with that Camero? That focus is easy fix.:thumbup:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

It's the General Leeatdown!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What's the deal with that Camero? That focus is easy fix.:thumbup:


My assumption was ex police car.










But that stripe on the hood... wow.
How drunk do you have to be to get it that crooked? :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Beautiful Civic I spotted at a local dealer.


Ethanol Corn Country? 

More like Meth Country:facepalm:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Crimping Is Easy said:


>


Whoa, Corno Fed Fire and Security...watch out for those guys.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Camero


DIW


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Beautiful Civic I spotted at a local dealer.











 opcorn:


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


I actually like this in a Road Warrior sort of way.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Saw these abortions:










On this car (late model challenger):










Had no idea what brand/model/etc. and was filled with so much outright hatred I just had to know who created such a monstrosity. After stewing the remaining 5 minutes of my drive home I walked through the door and immediately began searching for the culprit and discovered the axe body spray/ed hardy mashup of wheel manufacturers - Forgiato.

If you're feeling masochistic do yourself a favor and peruse the site. Granted, some designs are "tolerable", but if you're anything like me, most of their lineup will make you thankful you; a) don't have the money and/or b) have the wherewithal, to not want anything to do with such gaudy automotive defecation.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

> Dear Forgiato Customers...
> Please be aware.. there are fake Forgiato wheels being sold in the North East and South East Part of the USA and also in Korea, Taiwan, China.


:sly:

It's pretty hard to make a Gran Turismo look bad, but somehow they managed to do it.










By the way, how'd you find the site? I'm curious what you searched for.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> By the way, how'd you find the site? I'm curious what you searched for.


It wasn't as easy as I thought it would be. "Sh*tty wheel" was a bit too subjective, however "Monospoke wheel" got me to a picture on a Bently CGT, then reverse image searched my way to eventually find an english thread that had their name. Unfortunately, what has been seen can't be unseen...


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

R3Drew said:


> It wasn't as easy as I thought it would be. "Sh*tty wheel" was a bit too subjective..


:laugh:

Some of their wheels aren't that bad, some are horrific.


----------



## Kelvin22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha I don't think people are senseless like that.. because there are many foolish photos really prove them a jerk.. :laugh: Anyhow i also have some modified car which are also explain something like this...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Camero





R-Dubya said:


> DIW


:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

R3Drew said:


>


They look like rolling car show stands.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

a sweet one from my local craigslist- funny no mention of the "custom bumpers" in the ad.

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/3983970682.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ 

bahahahaha. thats awesome.

only in


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

R3Drew said:


> Saw these abortions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT?!!!!! one of the worst wheels ive ever seen :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

REDGLI2012 said:


> WTF IS THAT?!!!!! one of the worst wheels ive ever seen :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


Just knowing they exist hurts my soul


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

R3Drew said:


> Just knowing they exist hurts my soul


They probably would look good on a Soul.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

R3Drew said:


> Just knowing they exist hurts my soul


There's a picture floating around of them on a 911 if you really want to hurt your soul


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

They may make those silly things but to be fair they make these as well








Don't know about you but I would rock em.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^ that is the 3rd time that video has been posted in the last few pages.... new content please....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Has anybody posted this yet?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Has anybody posted this yet? ...


 :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Found this on YouTube today.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

The gallery on Forgiato's website is full of fail. 











Edit:

I found one that is worse than the vette.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Meh.. yeah, they are in bad taste.
But at least they can be quickly undone and don't hurt the actual performance of the car- like the "VIP" broke suspension trend.

And what is the deal with people buying body kits and installing them unpainted?
Wouldn't it be much easier to paint them to match BEFORE installing them?










looks for later pic of same car.

Ok, it looks like he repainted the entire car when he painted the body kit parts.
I am only fond of one interior addition tho.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Boner


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> And what is the deal with people buying body kits and installing them unpainted?
> Wouldn't it be much easier to paint them to match BEFORE installing them?


I guess you could put them on the car, make sure they fit correctly, then drive it to the paint shop and let the get to work on it. Of course every time I see this I assume they've been rocking white fenders for 6 months already.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> And what is the deal with people buying body kits and installing them unpainted?
> Wouldn't it be much easier to paint them to match BEFORE installing them?


 You need to fit it before paint. Lots of body kits aren't a perfect fit, and you don't want to be screwing with it once it's painted. 

The question is, why don't they finish them?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I am going to assume those kinds of builds were done back when the car was still not that rare and not worth much.
Or.. the car was a crashed/rusty pile of junk and it was easier to rebuilt it like that than try and find original parts to fix it properly.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Perfect fit.:thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Doing it Wrong?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow--- just found a low mileage nice 5 speed Escort GT!

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/3960199843.html
































:banghead:


I see what the blue spots on the grass are from now.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^easy fix


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yes, but, then, you have to suffer the embarrassment of explaining the reasoning behind purchasing an entire interior for a 94 Escort at a junkyard.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Yes, but, then, you have to suffer the embarrassment of explaining the reasoning behind purchasing an entire interior for a 94 Escort at a junkyard.


Tell them it's for a murder chamber. That'll change their tune.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


What is this and how much do they want?

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> What is this and how much do they want?
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


These aren't current pics. Found them while collecting vintage photos to post.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> What is this and how much do they want?
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator





1985Jetta said:


> These aren't current pics. Found them while collecting vintage photos to post.


Dang! So close to another Vad car buying thread.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this monstrosity on the way home from work today....


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

You could skateboard in that exhaust tip...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

1st picture looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I swear, I just took the pic on my phone. I parked right behind it. It is truly that way!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah.
The stock exhaust was smaller... but still large.










Still.. it could be worse


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Saw this monstrosity on the way home from work today....



Yup, the Cavalier / Sunfire have a clause you sign when you buy or lease them that requires you so slowly destroy them with mods over the life of the car. It may be optional, but I'm pretty sure the signature rate is around 95%.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Saw this monstrosity on the way home from work today....


At least the Cavalier driver probably knows how to properly take pictures with a cell phone.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> At least the Cavalier driver probably knows how to properly take pictures with a cell phone.


Minor details.... at least I got the friggin picture without blurring it :banghead:


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

WD-40 said:


> It actually _does_ look pretty useful. I think the rear side doors are welded, but you can tell that they kept the hinges for the rear (now middle? ) hatch. So you should be able to haul some pretty long loads if you have to. All it needs to finish it off is to have the sides of the back closed up, and a quick coat of bedliner. :beer:
> 
> 
> //edit: found a few more pictures:
> ...


seems legitopcorn:


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> At least the Cavalier driver probably knows how to properly take pictures with a cell phone.


Where's the step about fighting a group of Mexicans over the rights of a clapped out Audi?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


I hate people that do this. With how distracted drivers are today just imagine what happens to your dog when you get rear ended. I've called the cops multiple times on these people and watched them get pulled over and forced to put the animal in the car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> I've called the cops multiple times on these people and watched them get pulled over and forced to put the animal in the car


:thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


the whole story....

http://www.dogheirs.com/elleng/post...-dog-being-dangerously-towed-on-highway-photo


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

You should have been taking a pic of the moron using a "EU lic plate"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> the whole story....
> 
> http://www.dogheirs.com/elleng/post...-dog-being-dangerously-towed-on-highway-photo





> Nicole alerted the state highway patrol, who told her an officer would be dispatched to stop the vehicle. However, when she called again a little while later, they said they didn't have an officer to send.
> 
> 
> So Nicole and her boyfriend trailed the Dodge Durango for two hours until it crossed into South Carolina. Nicole then called the cops again, but this time a highway patrol officer arrived and pulled over the car.


I was going to comment about the Florida highway patrol response... but the closest Florida highway patrol station is in DeLand, FL.
They must have been close to Jacksonville when they called if they were just two hours from South Carolina (had to go through Georgia), which made it difficult for a trooper to catch them before going out of state.
And let's be honest, they are not going to roll high speed with lights and sirens for this.
Good thing the Durango was headed the same direction.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


Are there actually laws against doing this?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Are there actually laws against doing this?


Maybe not specifically "don't put your animal in a crate dangling off the back of your car" but the whole cruel treatment thing would definitely apply here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Maybe not specifically "don't put your animal in a crate dangling off the back of your car" but the whole cruel treatment thing would definitely apply here.


But nothing the police can ticket you for or force you to put your dog in the car? Maybe not even a valid reason to pull you over?

If the dog were in a trailer with open windows would it be any different?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> But nothing the police can ticket you for or force you to put your dog in the car? Maybe not even a valid reason to pull you over?
> 
> If the dog were in a trailer with open windows would it be any different?


Depends on the start, I know some states are even cracking down on having pets unrestrained inside the vehicle. So they need to be belted in or crated and strapped down. Which is a good thing, I never understood the people that let pets upfront or in the backseat unrestrained. Sadly tickets most likely wont fix the issue but enough per deaths might cause people to actually think before driving with an unsecured pet.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


Do you know what the penalty for animal cruelty is in this state? 

Well...it's probably pretty stiff.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Do you know what the penalty for animal cruelty is in this state?
> 
> Well...it's probably pretty stiff.


 yes, you can probably kill a person and get less time


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> You should have been taking a pic of the moron using a "EU lic plate"


Lord...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> But nothing the police can ticket you for or force you to put your dog in the car? Maybe not even a valid reason to pull you over?
> 
> If the dog were in a trailer with open windows would it be any different?


You should be able to be jailed for animal cruelty, or at least have a fine or court hearing or something if it's as bad as that (i'm not sure on the specific laws for each state but that's my opinion anyway). I could see them forcing you to put it in the car, yeah, as driving around further like that is animal cruelty. Of course it's a valid reason to be pulled over, it's dangerous and against the law to harm the animal like that. 

The dog is dangling off the back of a car right in the exhaust. That's not harmful and cruel? And, what do you mean by "trailer with open windows"? Even inside a car with open windows, it's not as hot or windy.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Do you know what the penalty for animal cruelty is in this state?
> 
> Well...it's probably pretty stiff.


 Oh, you can't think I'd do this on purpose? Look... I hitched him to the rear bumper while I was packing the car. It was very confusing. I must have forgot. I'm very sorry, I feel terrible.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Parked beside this today....










:facepalm:

It was worse in real life. The bubble was *right* at the (damaged) bead, and the size of a golf ball.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Oh, you can't think I'd do this on purpose? Look... I hitched him to the rear bumper while I was packing the car. It was very confusing. I must have forgot. I'm very sorry, I feel terrible.


Poor little guy...must've kept up with you for a mile or so.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


That's F'd up. How horrified that dog must've been.  I know people have always been this stupid, but now we have media outlets to display it. Fail on the photographer for not getting the plate in the pic.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

hmmm an ad/spam that knows what is happening, did skynet launch?:what:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> You should have been taking a pic of the moron using a "EU lic plate"


LOL! I did - see the reflection?

There's a D on it - not like its Estonia or anything.


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

..Yup.











It was all good until I noticed the hood scoop(s). Still on the fence with this one, I kinda liked it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

("S8")


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Greensteeldragon said:


> hmmm an ad/spam that knows what is happening, did skynet launch?:what:


They copy an early post in the thread to make it look legit. Please don't quote the images, all it does is drive up their hit counter and make it more worthwhile to post. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Are there actually laws against doing this?


Most times it will end up being endangering the welfare of an animal if you get ticketed at all


Sent from my iPhone while driving a Prius in the carpool lane.... alone.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://toledo.craigslist.org/mcy/3972121243.html


> *65 corvair trike wrapped in leather - $3500 *
> 
> trike runs great, automatic, runs off the car engine, 6 cylinder air-cooled chevy engine!
> I have owned it for three years and can say that it will run a long time if taken care of!
> call dale


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I said I'd keep you guys posted... Here's the updates in my coworkers "Buick" HHR. He heard the cutout on my car the other day now he wants one too :banghead:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Zekkal said:


> Well I said I'd keep you guys posted... Here's the updates in my coworkers "Buick" HHR. He heard the cutout on my car the other day now he wants one too :banghead:


It is growing on me, like a fungus. I think I will wait till its finished


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Zekkal said:


> Well I said I'd keep you guys posted... Here's the updates in my coworkers "Buick" HHR. He heard the cutout on my car the other day now he wants one too :banghead:


You should show us the picture of your GTI with that sweet looking green VW badge.:sly:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You should show us the picture of your GTI with that sweet looking green VW badge.:sly:


Sure thing, 








When I bought my car the VW emblems were sanded down and painted black. The front was chipped badly and the rear looked like a black hole. Instead of buying new emblems I sanded the black back down, and put a plastidip base coat down so I can peel off the top coat whenever I feel like it in the future.
Like this...


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Zekkal said:


> Sure thing,


you should choose the slat style grill or the honeycomb. It doesn't look right mixed.... So many make this decision and why I have no idea but it doesn't look right. Its like wearing plaid shorts with a striped shirt...


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> you should choose the slat style grill or the honeycomb. It doesn't look right mixed.... So many make this decision and why I have no idea but it doesn't look right. Its like wearing plaid shorts with a striped shirt...


At first it was the GTI Front Grille's, then I switched to the Wolfburg Jetta/R-Fogs. I missed the Honeycomb so I was going to go stripes across the bottom Honey up top, but the tabs didn't line up correctly, and I didn't want to hack them up. so I went with the Honeycomb middle. I change it every few months or so


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow.. somebody came along and stuck blue stickers all over these cars' license plates.
That is not just doing it wrong.. but illegal.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow Auto zone must love that guy!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> I hate people that do this. With how distracted drivers are today just imagine what happens to your dog when you get rear ended. I've called the cops multiple times on these people and watched them get pulled over and forced to put the animal in the car


I think it's safer than a legal and specially designed trailer. 
Trailers have a much bigger risk of crashing and when you're rear-ended the dog is SOL either way.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DUTCHMANia said:


> I think it's safer than a legal and specially designed trailer.
> Trailers have a much bigger risk of crashing and when you're rear-ended the dog is SOL either way.


Why would anyone in their right mind put a dog in a small trailer?
Do they just hate their pet that much? I looked online and none of them seem to have A/C units which would not be good in 100*+ heat. 
Why not just keep it in the vehicle like a civilized person.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

clintg60-16v said:


> LOL! I did - see the reflection?
> There's a D on it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

German Buick. Makes perfect sense. (yes, I know that is the Audi rings in the hood ornament but it looks like a Buick hood ornament)



TaaT said:


>


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

thank god the plastic front bumper survived the rust-belt thus far


----------



## snsr (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

A kid at my school, I'll get a picture of the front eventually, but the school is turning into North Korea, and we aren't supposed to walk down to our cars during the school day :facepalm:. He says it's got a turbo, but there is no intercooler. it also has autozone LED's glued to the headlights and he doesn't have a front bumper.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

Spotted at a local Taco Bell


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

rofl. impressive find.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> A kid at my school, I'll get a picture of the front eventually, but the school is turning into North Korea, and we aren't supposed to walk down to our cars during the school day :facepalm:. He says it's got a turbo, but there is no intercooler. it also has autozone LED's glued to the headlights and he doesn't have a front bumper.


Are you in high school? We had the same policy about leaving the building during the day.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I give you the Saturn Mullet.




All business up front, party in the back.
Driver had purple hair.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

fomin23 said:


> Spotted at a local Taco Bell



A durrrrrrrr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>



If that can be driven on the road legally, it has the makings of ******* DIR!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

TheTynosaur said:


> He says it's got a turbo, but there is no intercooler.


You know, you actually don't need an intercooler on a turbo engine. Yeah, it gives you a big performance gain, but it's not needed for the engine to function properly. Many early turbo charged engines came without intercooler from the factory.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Just found this gem on my local craigslist..... ONLY 95k....


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

VTEC badge :facepalm:
It's on the local craigslist, but the ad is disappointingly normal.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4016931138.html


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

FoarMan said:


> Just found this gem on my local craigslist..... ONLY 95k....


He absolutely destroyed that car. I laughed when I read "Will put Eleanor to shame". Eleanor would commit suicide upon sight of that thing.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> VTEC badge :facepalm:
> It's on the local craigslist, but the ad is disappointingly normal.
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4016931138.html


That exhaust pipe


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

foarman said:


> just found this gem on my local craigslist..... Only 95k....


link please!!!!


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> link please!!!!


http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3953288497.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gets even worse when you read the listing in depth :sly:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

this has been a thing that has evolved every time i see a picture of it. sort of like dragon vette


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


HA! you see I crashed out in the desert there was remnants of a van and truck I put them together so I could get myself to safety.....(Flight of the Phoenix)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> That exhaust pipe


Somewhere there is a mobile home missing its downspouts.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

LOL...good stuff! Time for me to start digging out some of the cars I have seen.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


I could use that , looks like it would have plenty of room to carry stuff on my next trip to Bartertown. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It's Big Ty said:


> He absolutely destroyed that car. I laughed when I read "Will put Eleanor to shame". Eleanor would commit suicide upon sight of that thing.


While you might be right, who else was a little turned on by the _"THIS CAR WAS DESIGNED AND BUILT TO DRIVE ON 3 WHEELS AT 60 MPH AND SHOOT FLAMES 10 FEET IN EACH DIRECTION?"
_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Just for shiites and juggalos....

This Chevy truck wheel missing he center cap reminds me of old Matchbox car wheels.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FoarMan said:


> Just found this gem on my local craigslist..... ONLY 95k....


47 coat of paint and each one ugly...


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

My buddy just texted me these and I'll leave them here.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

That Stingray .gif is moving too fast. Doesn't allow me time to appreciate its beauty. 

No longer interested in that work of art.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


If you are posting this for the thing mounted on the roof it's actually DIR. It's to help the aerodynamics when towing a fifth wheel trailer.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr.Nobody said:


> when towing a fifth wheel trailer.


Exactly. The other 300-some days out of the year it does nothing but hurt your gas mileage while also making you look like a huge tool. 

(seriously though, those things have to be pretty easy to remove when you aren't actually towing a trailer.)


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> Exactly. The other 300-some days out of the year it does nothing but hurt your gas mileage while also making you look like a huge tool.
> 
> (seriously though, those things have to be pretty easy to remove when you aren't actually towing a trailer.)


I would hypothesize that the truck tows a fifth wheel all over the country to various camp sites, then they disconnect the truck ad use it for in-town driving while at the camp site.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> That Stingray .gif is moving too fast. Doesn't allow me time to appreciate its beauty.
> 
> No longer interested in that work of art.


Since I noticed it's local, I looked it up. Bask in the beauty while you still can!

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3953288497.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

grantndub said:


> My buddy just texted me these and I'll leave them here.



VW did this 40 years ago and it worked.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Smigelski said:


> I would hypothesize that the truck tows a fifth wheel all over the country to various camp sites, then they disconnect the truck ad use it for in-town driving while at the camp site.


Seeing how the truck seems to have a custom paint job to match a trailer and the air deflector appears to be designed specifically for a certain trailer, I would wager your hypothesis is correct. 
:beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the roof hitch van is delivering trailers. To save on expenses, he sleeps in the van.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> VW did this 40 years ago and it worked.


mind = blown 
how do i get one of these for my GOLF TDI


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> VW did this 40 years ago and it worked.


Can you imagine how slow this thing had to be?
Max speed 35mph????

I'm not gonna even touch the safety aspect.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> I think the roof hitch van is delivering trailers. To save on expenses, he sleeps in the van.


Roof hitch van? It's a Jetta Wagon!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PerL said:


> Roof hitch van? It's a Jetta Wagon!


 Ah, you're right. 

Then it's a diesel, and he's saving money that way. too.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Friend looking to buy his first manual car linked me to this. DIW Might be a stretch but even taking into account the fact that it's a one-owner car I think they're a couple grand off here:

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/ctd/3959107831.html


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

130k is a lot, damn. My Cabrio cost $5k and I feel like it was a lot (Cali car, 95k, two owners). One Owner doesn't really mean anything special.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> 130k is a lot, damn. My Cabrio cost $5k and I feel like it was a lot (Cali car, 95k, two owners). One Owner doesn't really mean anything special.


My golf was a one owner, Texas car, with 160k for $1500.:beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's the thing. A few years back my mom bought a 2.slow Jetta in the same color (not sure if it's the same paint code but that's irrelevant), same condition, also manual, with similar mileage (140k) and also purchased from a dealer. For $4000. Difference is, it was a _fully equipped GLS with an immaculate heated leather interior, alloy wheels, etc_. Basically the nicest 2.0 model you can get. Not some base model stripper. Oh yeah, it was also a mk4. This was like 4 or 5 years ago, too.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

R-Dubya said:


> Here's the thing. A few years back my mom bought a 2.slow Jetta in the same color (not sure if it's the same paint code but that's irrelevant), same condition, also manual, with similar mileage (140k) and also purchased from a dealer. For $4000. Difference is, it was a _fully equipped GLS with an immaculate heated leather interior, alloy wheels, etc_. Basically the nicest 2.0 model you can get. Not some base model stripper. Oh yeah, it was also a *mk4*. This was like 4 or 5 years ago, too.


Exactly


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Edit nvm


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

whats red and black and ghetto all over?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> whats red and black and ghetto all over?


I can imagine that the theme got thrown inside as well.....


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

saron81 said:


> Can you imagine how slow this thing had to be?
> Max speed 35mph????
> 
> I'm not gonna even touch the safety aspect.


Nah, it'd do 50 without breaking a sweat on flat ground with no headwind. Safety? That's a different story altogether. The brakes are _barely_ adequate for the time _without_ an un-braked trailer. :laugh:

Mine are slightly upgraded now and will be further, btw. :beer:


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

I think I found where a lot of the people who do these questionable mods get their parts from.

http://kalecoauto.com/

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Snowdog said:


> I think I found where a lot of the people who do these questionable mods get their parts from.
> 
> http://kalecoauto.com/
> 
> :laugh:


That site is still online? Welcome to 2003.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> whats red and black and ghetto all over?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

It's ok he's from N. Carolina.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Exactly


 It's a newer generation, better equipped, in better condition. And this was a few years ago when it was still a reasonably fresh looking design. Although _you_, being a VW enthusiast, may appreciate the mk3 being a generally more stout car than its mk4 equivalent, at a used car dealership that mk3 would have absolutely zero appeal compared to the mk4 in question. The general public doesn't give a single **** about "soul".


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Stolen from a different thread


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

R-Dubya said:


> It's a newer generation, better equipped, in better condition. And this was a few years ago when it was still a reasonably fresh looking design. Although _you_, being a VW enthusiast, may appreciate the mk3 being a generally more stout car than its mk4 equivalent, at a used car dealership that mk3 would have absolutely zero appeal compared to the mk4 in question. The general public doesn't give a single **** about "soul".


You crazy? Everyone knows that a good condition mk3 is worth $30K


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^ Sweet Jesus!! :what:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

That ain't the Lord's work, that's straight from the bowels 'o hell.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Haakono (Jun 8, 2009)

I think this might be the best place to ask.. Can anybody post/link to a pic of (I think) a Golf of a Jetta 4-door with the doors welded together to make one huge door? I know I've seen this but cannot find it.. I need it to show to a friend that wants to do this to his SUV, and it will help get him off that thought... hopefully!


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Haakono said:


> I think this might be the best place to ask.. Can anybody post/link to a pic of (I think) a Golf of a Jetta 4-door with the doors welded together to make one huge door? I know I've seen this but cannot find it.. I need it to show to a friend that wants to do this to his SUV, and it will help get him off that thought... hopefully!


Let him go for it, and realize it was a terrible idea when he's done.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I saw a neon like that on here.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Haakono said:


> I think this might be the best place to ask.. Can anybody post/link to a pic of (I think) a Golf of a Jetta 4-door with the doors welded together to make one huge door? I know I've seen this but cannot find it.. I need it to show to a friend that wants to do this to his SUV, and it will help get him off that thought... hopefully!


It can look good... but that takes a lot of work make it look right.

West Coast Customs took as four door Wrangler and made it a two door for Shaq.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ws1djEnvuA

Oh, and...


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

BRealistic said:


>


Is this some kind of fiberglass shell for drag racing, or a one make racing series. Please tell me that's not bondo... oh lord please tell me it's not bondo.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

it's bondo


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Haakono said:


> I think this might be the best place to ask.. Can anybody post/link to a pic of (I think) a Golf of a Jetta 4-door with the doors welded together to make one huge door? I know I've seen this but cannot find it.. I need it to show to a friend that wants to do this to his SUV, and it will help get him off that thought... hopefully!


Den ligger i denne tråden, prøv å kikk gjennom ca 20-30 sider tilbake, dvs kanskje rundt side 70-80 eller no sånt. Gidder ikke lete for deg


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Crap- no, it's the glowing car with the dead aliens in the trunk from Repo Man.
> 
> It's hard to check to see if image links are good on my phone... but I guess I need to. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Who you gonna call...GHOSTBUSTERS.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

saron81 said:


> Can you imagine how slow this thing had to be?
> Max speed 35mph????
> 
> I'm not gonna even touch the safety aspect.


Yea crazy held on by rain rails.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Who you gonna call...GHOSTBUSTERS.


I didn't know that Ghostbusters also went after aliens?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> I didn't know that Ghostbusters also went after aliens?


Ghostbuster's 3- The end of Scientology

Going after alien ghosts.... interesting.


----------



## Haakono (Jun 8, 2009)

PerL said:


> Den ligger i denne tråden, prøv å kikk gjennom ca 20-30 sider tilbake, dvs kanskje rundt side 70-80 eller no sånt. Gidder ikke lete for deg



Went through backwards from page 90 to 30... no findee... just got an overload of DIR, and had to stop..

Don't remember if it was a Golf or a Jetta (or if it was a mk2 or mk3), just that it had both side doors welded into one huge one. Still need the picture though


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Haakono said:


> Went through backwards from page 90 to 30... no findee... just got an overload of DIR, and had to stop..
> 
> Don't remember if it was a Golf or a Jetta (or if it was a mk2 or mk3), just that it had both side doors welded into one huge one. Still need the picture though


Iirc it was a dodge neon and not a VW.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spotted by me


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Haakono said:


> Went through backwards from page 90 to 30... no findee... just got an overload of DIR, and had to stop..
> 
> Don't remember if it was a Golf or a Jetta (or if it was a mk2 or mk3), just that it had both side doors welded into one huge one. Still need the picture though


This thread has moved a lot faster than I thought it would have. It is the very first post on page #30, and I'll quote it right here 'cause it's still DIW!



FuelInMyVeins said:


>


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Spotted at a hot rod show in PA recently... very_ interesting_ art work. 


hmmmm by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

I CAN RACING


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

donotcometoflorida said:


> I CAN RACING


You can't post here however. 

Edit. LOL pic is hosted on the telegraph.co.uk site


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

That Miatmaro is a repost.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe not DIW but I found the bikes name to be sarcastic. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

The inverted Camaro is doing it RIGHT. It's a 24 Hours of Lemons car. Please pound sand at your earliest convenience. 

Here's a gem from Woodward Dream Cruise for relevance in the thread. 










The thing sounded fast, but when I asked the guy driving it, he had no clue what was done with it. Also had ebay Altezza taillights. 

"Is that the 1.8? Is it chipped?"

"What?"

"What mods have you done with your Audi?"

"Oh I dunno man I just drive it"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Roketdriver said:


> "Is that the 1.8? Is it chipped?"
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Notice the Euro plate and Merc caps on da RIMZ.:facepalm:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is the story of the Golf with welded doors: http://www.estblshd.com.au/certified-evil/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh.. THAT Golf..
And I had already blocked it from my memory. :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Oh.. THAT Golf..
> And I had already blocked it from my memory. :laugh:


 page #30
:wave:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I remembered seeing a Scion XB with welded-together doors on Cardomain. So I went back to find it. Curse you for making me go back to Cardomain!



















Its previous look



















Obligatory owner photos










Shirt appears to be a mite big on him


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

bajaboyextra said:


> Here is the story of the Golf with welded doors: http://www.estblshd.com.au/certified-evil/


I love how much they talk it up as if it isn't just about the most half-assed and useless "custom" work ever performed on any vehicle. "The doors _actually_ open and close! _EXTRAORDINARY!!!_" :banghead:


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

grantndub said:


> My buddy just texted me these and I'll leave them here.


haha i saw that thing on facebook


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Claff said:


> I remembered seeing a Scion XB with welded-together doors on Cardomain. So I went back to find it. Curse you for making me go back to Cardomain!


than* lol


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/national/3...hile-having-sex?fb_xd_fragment&obref=obinsite


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been looking for a clean, unmolested eclipse again as a daily. I have had a few good ones ('92 tsi talon, and a '95 gsx). Unfortunately, these are the reigning supreme diw around here. Here is a few good examples.

Fast and furious eclipse. According to description, worth well over 50k, so its a steal at only 13.5k. 4cyl, but has more power than most 8cyls. Custome fuel management, so gets over 40mpg vs factory 25mpg.


This beauty is only 9k. Twin charged show car! I have seen this one in real life at a local show, it has two electric supercharger things off ebay on it.


This on had some slight modifications to the fenders so the Lamborghini doors would work. 


megan racing Headers stage 2 high performance chip thunder bolt Exaust after market halo head lights and tail lights (giant run on description says it all)


8k paintjob, kid not included (I asked)


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Um this is DIR in my book, although clearly over the $$$ limit for a Lemons event.



donotcometoflorida said:


> I CAN RACING


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^
when did the dollar store start selling rimZ?


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> ^^
> when did the dollar store start selling rimZ?


The funny thing is that the owner DID go into the dollar store...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

fomin23 said:


> The funny thing is that the owner DID go into the dollar store...


of course he did...lol. thats a given! :laugh:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

GTI2Slow said:


> Um this is DIR in my book, although clearly over the $$$ limit for a Lemons event.


That's a Ford Festiva under there... pretty cheap.

The $500 doesn't count for decorations... that Camaro is a decoration.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> This is NOT a KIT : Hand built one off Daytona GTP format..the goal was fast,fun light and reliable but exotic..The floor and firewalls come from a Fiero all else has been made or modified in whole..tube frame with a sheet metal,fiberglass body. Car has a mid engine sm chevy pushing 500hp with out the supercharger and 830 with (broke in on a dyno) balanced and blueprinted motor with 5 miles on it..Turbo 400 trans with man shift valve body and 1800 stall torque converter new as well.Rear end independent 93 corvette front 89 corvette 14 in brakes.wheels are cragar 15x10 front and 15x12 rear wrapped in cooper 50 series zrated radials(not expensive while burning the rubber) Car weighs in at 1800 lbs or darn close has a 12 gal and 14 gal fuel cells..drive train is bullit proof unlike some kits cars that have expensive trans axels that cant hold the power.car is id say about 90%done I can provide a list of whats needing to be done and parts to finish, some I have already.I have all the receipts and can be titled as NEW and insureable..along with photos from day one..all the hard work has been done.whats left can be finished with out any welding
> This is a one of a kind show stopper and attention getter from any angle.many options can still be added as the build goes along..what I'm asking is what I have in it for parts not the 3 years it taken to get it to where its at now.I know when done the car will bring 60k or more and like I mentioned upgrades like aluminum wheels can be a big difference to the look..I have over 25 years in the collision biz so it has been done right..any qestions ask away but try and be serious if you want to buy..my nerves are getting worse and Im letting go of this car in search of a sail boat 30ft or around that so some trades I may consider any way thanks


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

The art of being a douche in a parking lot


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Lol why the yamaha decal


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

http://fierofiberglass.com/Product Pages/Lizardo.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bro_brah said:


> http://fierofiberglass.com/Product Pages/Lizardo.html


 Rule #1, brah.


> The Lizardo is an American made exotic car with a European flair. It came about through the vision of Lazzaro Leal who wanted something different using the well proven fiero chassis. Lazzaro enlisted the help of Dan Wilkinson (fiberglass expert for fierofiberglass). Dan has more than 30 years experience in designing and building high end fiberglass boats from scratch as well as designing custom parts for cars.
> 
> The idea was to build a car that borrowed some of the features from the Lamborghini Gallardo and create a completely fresh design without it looking like some sort of replica. Dan added his own style while retaining the European look. The result is the Lizardo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

VWmk3GTI said:


> The art of being a douche in a parking lot


there is an ultimate parking thread this would be at home in.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Rule #1, brah.


kinda like it


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

SgtArky said:


> kinda like it


I don't hate it either. Seems like it would be fun, anyway.

Hmmm...now that I clicked the link and looked at more pics, this is the right thread for that car.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> I don't hate it either. Seems like it would be fun, anyway.
> 
> Hmmm...now that I clicked the link and looked at more pics, this is the right thread for that car.


35K and it will have the "re-furbished" Fiero Interior with Covette wheels and the actual 2.8 V6.....


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

My first thought when I saw it was "If only there was a 2.8 six cylinder sporty hatch that could be had for a couple grand...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Engine and drive placement at the wrong end, but close enough 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yah, I gotta admit, that Lizardo thing is pretty neat. not 35k neat, but its cool. seems to at least be well put together.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

bro_brah said:


> My first thought when I saw it was "If only there was a 2.8 six cylinder sporty hatch that could be had for a couple grand...


they need to make an exact replica kit of a corrado for the fiero, I always liked the looks of them. It should make it far more reliable


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

bro_brah said:


> My first thought when I saw it was "If only there was a 2.8 six cylinder sporty hatch that could be had for a couple grand...


I don't hate it. It looks pretty well put together, well at least from that angle in the photo. I'm Curious what the interior looks like, if its as modern as the exterior is.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> I don't hate it. It looks pretty well put together, well at least from that angle in the photo. I'm Curious what the interior looks like, if its as modern as the exterior is.


looks pretty stock 80s to me. =(


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

SgtArky said:


> there is an ultimate parking thread this would be at home in.


oh rlly,i'll have to find it then


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

The quality looks decent, but it's so awkward.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Waste...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> ^Waste...


Right. Needs period wheels and tires.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

More: http://imgur.com/a/qWB7J


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

Claff said:


>


Is this supposed to say "my xb lays better than your girl? " I tried a couple times to figure it out but my brain hurts looking at this. Maybe its the :beer: Not to mention that shirt is HUGE!


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 2006sline (Jan 26, 2008)

Toyota M3?










http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/4025598595.html


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

2006sline said:


> Toyota M3?


Holy crap, I almost wouldn't be able to tell. It would just look like an odd Ti to me on the road.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

2006sline said:


> Toyota M3?


I don't get stuff like this. With all the money that was spent on those modifications, he could have easily just gotten a real M3.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

e30luv said:


>


I like his invisible gear.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

A fríend texted me this:










And this:











Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

That 1st car reminds me of Christmas.:thumbup:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Young Mr Clean looking at wheels. WTF Proter & Gamble?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ford just announced that the 2015 Mustang will have a special option for tall drivers. It is shown here in camouflage during testing. It will also have a very special engine under the hood. 










Barry can finally buy a new Ford!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Lol, I've seen convertibles with the securing striops for the top torn, they do that too. Air pressure at speed and all that. Looks like they covered it in a sheet of some kind, and even though the edges are well-secured, Bernoulli's principle is taking over.

It's a very good way to hide the body panels when moving, though!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> A fríend texted me this:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Old Windy said:


>





Egz said:


>


FTFY


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Owner has an identity Chrysler.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


sir, what kind of car is this?:laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Found this gem today:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4006614405.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^At least the turbo badge actually means something


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

khuygie88 said:


> Found this gem today:
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4006614405.html


Funny enough I saw a purple Touareg the other day. Must be a DC thing :screwy: Although this one was flat purple, not glossy.


----------



## Wren20v (Dec 11, 2005)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4034311412.html


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Wren20v said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4034311412.html


At least his theme is consistent.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> At least his theme is consistent.


lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sweet, $2 beers


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

^
That's in the Taco Bell drive thru.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oregon looks fun. :laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Sweet, $2 beers


Dancers from 7:00 AM! Were apparently the early bird special does get a worm....


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

saron81 said:


> Oregon looks fun. :laugh:


That white building in the upper right is the county sheriff station. Hope those ******** got pulled over.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

finklejag said:


> That white building in the upper right is the county sheriff station. Hope those ******** got pulled over.


So do the locals go anticlockwise? Jodys, TacoBell, KFC, and Sheriff?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/ajax/sharer/?s=11&appid=2392950137&p%5B0%5D=10153183779060367&sharer_type=all_modes[/video]


Bad link:thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Bad link:thumbup:


yeah im trying to fix it... :thumbup:

EDIT:: works now!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

just me?!?!?!


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Saw that earlier, but didn't mention it


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

lol in that VIP video, I counted at least three cars that knocked the bumper off the supports on the sides. And that car that couldn't turn more than half a degree at a time! WTF! How do you even take that anywhere.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

High Body slc said:


> just me?!?!?!


If you are into that... :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> yeah im trying to fix it... :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT:: works now!


Nope, I just see an empty post now.
It could be that you are trying to use failbook


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> yeah im trying to fix it... :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT:: works now!


let me help


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

This isn't wrong, but it was awesome enough to share and I couldn't think of where it would go. So since this is kind of an internet car related pic depository, here you go:









"Tesla>Edison"

The Oatmeal: "Strolled over to the Tesla Motors service center in Bellevue today to pick up my new car, and this sticker was stuck on the window. "

As a side note, if you don't read the Oatmeal, do it now or your grandchildren will suffer horrible shame.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr White was none too pleased when jeese cracked the rv up when making a right turn on Crystal Hill road...



















It had pennsylvania tags, they looked methy. My buddy that lives in the area said that the tweakers are taking over, appropriately named Crystal Hill

it was also sitting there for at least 40 minutes no tow truck showed up, my buddy called the police to tell them about it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Decent end for a motorhome from 1975...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah it appeared the entire drivetrain separated from the rv


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>



Longcar is long.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Well at least he has decent tail lights.. 
I :heart: Magic Colours


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Very subtle. I'm sure it sounds amazing too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw this










I undoubtedly think it was stolen.... Driver was a scenester looking black girl my age with ear gauges, lip pierced and dressed like a hipster girl.... No racist assumptions, because I'd smang the sh*t out of her


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was debating whether to put this in the CL >$1000 thread or this thread


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Was debating whether to put this in the CL >$1000 thread or this thread


no, sir, I think it belongs here.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

TaaT said:


> let me help


:what: lol i had that look on my face the whole video. It looks like the same 10 cars going in a circle


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


> let me help


Stupid cars are just stupid. :facepalm: I thought the d-bag at 1:37 took the prize, but then I saw the 5 point left turn at 2:27. Kill them all with fire.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Was debating whether to put this in the CL >$1000 thread or this thread












i see nothing abnormal here!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Was debating whether to put this in the CL >$1000 thread or this thread


It's Willie "Mays" Hayes' car!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Stupid cars are just stupid. :facepalm: I thought the d-bag at 1:37 took the prize, but then I saw the 5 point left turn at 2:27. *Kill them all with fire.*


I'm kinda a fan of VIP but not the extreme camber stuff nor the "so low it scrapes" crowd. I'm sure a lot like it, but I like to be able to do crazy stuff with my cars.... like DRIVE THEM

Don't burn them in fire. A large majority of them would be perfectly fine if you just ratcheted up the suspension a bit so it didn't scrape. I bet a bunch ran bags, so thats as easy as hitting a button.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> I'm kinda a fan of VIP but not the extreme camber stuff nor the "so low it scrapes" crowd. I'm sure a lot like it, but I like to be able to do crazy stuff with my cars.... like DRIVE THEM
> 
> Don't burn them in fire. A large majority of them would be perfectly fine if you just ratcheted up the suspension a bit so it didn't scrape. I bet a bunch ran bags, so thats as easy as hitting a button.


No no no, we're not burning the cars with fire. We're burning the owners with fire so that we can take all of their cars and treat them how they should be. Some of those cars sound amazing and with proper wheel fitment would look 10/10:beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130902/533896_555587981174104_1519272866_n_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


 The air, is gets none colder.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

I finally have something to add!

The Chevy "TitoCorvette"





I tried to get in front to take pics of the front end but no good


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder if custom metal/glass work, or some type of aftermarket?
I have seen corvette tails on S-10s.. in roll pans (bumper prelacement) and tail gate.


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


>


I vaguely remember this car being for sale for an obscene amount of money


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

AudiVwMeister said:


> i see nothing Abby Normal here!


FTFY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DIW or DIR? '75 Dodge Dart


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

DIW:thumbdown:

Is that a screen door on the back, the lower half of it?

Those lights are just marker lights for a tractor trailer. Not bright enough for brake functions.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


That's your winter beater Taat?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Roadmaster, not LOADmaster.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> That's your winter beater Taat?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> DIW or DIR? '75 Dodge Dart


I like it, they should've done something better with the tail lights


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

http://imgur.com/a/EBLEo

http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/1lk051/update_story_the_chevy_grand_cobam/


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Holy sh!t:facepalm:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Outward vision is so overrated. 






Pretty clean job - but why?


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Outward vision is so overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something having to do with being chauffeured around, women forced to sit on the back seat, and retaining one's manhood?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> opcorn:


:wave:


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Stupid cars are just stupid. :facepalm: I thought the d-bag at 1:37 took the prize, but then I saw the 5 point left turn at 2:27. Kill them all with fire.


I didn't believe you, so I forwarded to 2:27. At first I thought it was just another 3-point turn on the driveway to the road, but no... the dude had to back up 3 more times once he was on the road. Then my head exploded. I can't say that I really saw the front wheels turning, either.

I agree. Kill them all with fire.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

jettagli1991 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/EBLEo
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/1lk051/update_story_the_chevy_grand_cobam/


From the reddit post:


> It ain't pretty...but the lights work and the horn works. It should pass inspection.


Where would something like that pass inspection?? I think nowhere.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Max Rebo said:


> How was your Taco Bell?


 Wow, quite a lot of us are familiar with where to eat after Jody's


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Max Rebo said:


> From the reddit post:
> 
> 
> Where would something like that pass inspection?? I think nowhere.


Florida


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Annual inspection, straight up negligance, caliper, hose and slides were free



















Couple pokes with a screwdriver










Not much holding it together


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jettagli1991 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/EBLEo





Max Rebo said:


> From the reddit post:
> 
> 
> Where would something like that pass inspection?? I think nowhere.





EdRacer71 said:


> Florida



LOL. Ed you are wrong! We don't have inspections here. Nor do we have front plates! 

And I think the plate on the truck in the photos is Texas.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> opcorn:


That's the best one of those I've seen yet. 
I actually kinda like it.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

what the $hi? is the point of driving around with the top at half mast? :sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol @ hookers walking around that Nissan back and forth.:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> what the $hi? is the point of driving around with the top at half mast? :sly:


I was wondering that it might have malfunctioned and was stuck. Can it normally be held in that position?

I thought the top had only 2 positions, open/close. Does the button operating the top need to be held down during the duration of the open/close operation? Or is it a press and release? If the former I could possibly see how that was at half mast, just release the button prematurely and the top stops in its place.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I was wondering that it might have malfunctioned and was stuck. Can it normally be held in that position?
> 
> I thought the top had only 2 positions, open/close. Does the button operating the top need to be held down during the duration of the open/close operation? Or is it a press and release? If the former I could possibly see how that was at half mast, just release the button prematurely and the top stops in its place.


It's to show off, of course. It would be boring with it just open or closed 

Some convertibles are one-touch (mostly hard tops but some soft tops too), but all of them will stop the operation if you start moving while it's doing it's thing (or release the brake or take it out of park or whatever's required to operate the top). Some will resume when you stop again, some require you to push the button again to get it going again.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Outward vision is so overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was i the only one waiting for this to go on 2 wheels and drift in traffic? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ponchotempest (Oct 7, 2004)

Meanwhile, in the Bronx...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Never seen this before

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SCOR...:1123&item=290971400796&forcev4exp=true#v4-45


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Never seen this before
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SCOR...:1123&item=290971400796&forcev4exp=true#v4-45


i'd be lying if i said i didnt think that was pretty cool looking. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> Never seen this before
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SCOR...:1123&item=290971400796&forcev4exp=true#v4-45


How much coke has been done on/in that thing?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Never seen this before
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SCOR...:1123&item=290971400796&forcev4exp=true#v4-45


Not sure which one has more filler?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> Annual inspection, straight up negligance, caliper, hose and slides were free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

looking for fixer-uppers to make some extra scratch and happened upon this beauty

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/4049252461.html



seam-less bondo job!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

valet said:


> looking for fixer-uppers to make some extra scratch and happened upon this beauty
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/4049252461.html
> 
> ...


Offer him $350 then, but don't negotiate past 4.25....

I mean thats what I would do and I have NO idea what the value of these cars are worth, conditions notwithstanding....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Offer him $350 then, but don't negotiate past 4.25....
> 
> I mean thats what I would do and I have NO idea what the value of these cars are worth, conditions notwithstanding....


But why would you want it at all?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

You aren't supposed to use _actual _mud to repair body damage.:laugh: Haggard or not, if it's road ready, you could have a lot of fun in that thing and then make your money back parting and scrapping it.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Outward vision is so overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gives new meaning to the term "back seat driver"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

firstorbit84 said:


> Gives new meaning to the term "back seat driver"


No doubt.
What is the purpose?

And since Google owns Youtube, I think it is high time they added an auto google translation feature to the comments.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> No doubt.
> What is the purpose?


I think the simple answer is 'because'.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

ponchotempest said:


> Meanwhile, in the Bronx...


I have seen that car around in person. the driver is a real character too.


----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

Ram Air yo!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not a decal.
Painted on with brush.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BEFORE



Mo0se said:


> Ram Air yo!


AFTER











USE


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

DUTCHMANia said:


> That's the best one of those I've seen yet.
> I actually kinda like it.


Lookit the phat azz on that white girl


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

dcmix5 said:


> Lookit the phat azz on that white girl




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> LOL. Ed you are wrong! We don't have inspections here. Nor do we have front plates!
> 
> And I think the plate on the truck in the photos is Texas.


Which is exactly why it would pass inspection there in Florida.....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I didn't even know these things made it to the streets...


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

That's wild... 
I remember seeing the renders


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

PerL said:


> I didn't even know these things made it to the streets...


i love the wipers :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

PNDubber said:


> That's wild...
> I remember seeing the renders


Renders??? He's been making them since the 70's

There's atleast 50 of them on the road.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/tailgate-decal-hogtied-woman-draws-heat-article-1.1449146



> Many are hoping a Texas sign company will bind and gag future orders for a car decal disturbingly showing a woman hogtied in the bed of a truck.
> 
> Critics are slamming the decal's manufacturer as "disgusting, sadistic and misogynist"- to the company owner's utter surprise.
> 
> ...


DIW or DITasteless?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Egz said:


> DIW or DITasteless?


If it pisses off the "This could offend people!!" crowd, I'm all for it. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> i love the wipers :laugh:


Apple is suing Samsung over that for patent infringement.
Apple says they own the idea of glass that constantly needs to be wiped.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


>


Poor bike. I'm not sure what the weight rating is but I'm sure he exceeds it by quite a bit...

Motorcycle are one place you rarely see obese people. Not saying you'll never see it, but a guy like that on a bike is a rare site. Usually they tend to ride harley and cruisers so they can lean back in the seat. I rode one once and coming from a sporty bike, leaning back in the seat felt unwieldy.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Those tits are amazing. I think I would display them proudly as well.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> Those tits are amazing. I think I would display them proudly as well.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, god damn son LOLOLOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLO


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

Egz said:


> DIW or DITasteless?


DIR :thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

dcmix5 said:


> Those tits are amazing. I think I would display them proudly as well.


Once it gives birth, they will be put to good use.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Egz said:


> DIW or DITasteless?


:thumbup: http://blogoncherry.wordpress.com/2010/02/10/funny-garage-door-stickers/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Apologies if this is a repost.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4046642760.html


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Chris_V said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4046642760.html


Lol, how did they drop the subframes, on steel pipe??


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Poor bike. I'm not sure what the weight rating is but I'm sure he exceeds it by quite a bit...
> 
> Motorcycle are one place you rarely see obese people. Not saying you'll never see it, but a guy like that on a bike is a rare site. Usually they tend to ride harley and cruisers so they can lean back in the seat. I rode one once and coming from a sporty bike, leaning back in the seat felt unwieldy.


Let me introduce you to the McGuire twins ... 








One actually died performing a motorcycle stunt at Niagara Falls in the late '70s.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure it is really DIW but I had to laugh when I saw the valve handle under the hood of this Jeep:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1988...4775242?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4ac94be94a


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

^^^
Cummins diesel with a hose spigot blow off valve? lol


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

dcmix5 said:


> Those tits are amazing. I think I would display them proudly as well.





KeiCar said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, god damn son LOLOLOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLO


----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)

Rav_VW said:


>


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

DoDoubleGeo said:


> One actually died performing a motorcycle stunt at Niagara Falls in the late '70s.


So what exactly was the stunt? Eating the motorcycle? :laugh:


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

Slow-Ride said:


> So what exactly was the stunt? Eating the motorcycle? :laugh:


How's that childrens rhyme go again? Oh yeah ... Michael, Michael. Motorcycle blew a fart and fell apart.:laugh:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

spockcat said:


> CUmmins Jeep


That thing is legit...and the valve is to shut off coolant flow to the heater core...

Seems ghetto and all but actually very common in the Heavy equipment world


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

People also do it to older trucks in the desert to keep heating up the cab more, and or to make the ac more effective. From lack of heat transfer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I am kind of curious what this "hood scoop" is from.
It's way too small to be an aftermarket scoop... right?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a stick on one from auto zone :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> Looks like a stick on one from auto zone :facepalm:


My local Pep Boys gets all sorts of garbage like this and the churn rate is pretty high. What I'm saying is the items like this on the shelf move quickly and are replaced with equally as poor garbage. Garbage replacing garbage replacing garbage...ect ect. Brands you've never heard of, the very best of Taiwanese sweat shops...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

Got a two to add, from a page on Facebook taking submissions for a 2014 calendar.....





And this is EXACTLY how I want my car unloaded


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

New Ferrari Minnesota model?
An even cheaper car than the California.





And I swear I have not edited this tag number.
The most appropriate license tag ever (that was not a vanity plate).
I wonder what the extra rear spoiler with 4th brake light is from?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> And I swear I have not edited this tag number.
> The most appropriate license tag ever (that was not a vanity plate).
> ]


D00-27H ...? i dont get it


----------



## MCCCCCRAZY (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes please:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> D00-27H ...? i dont get it


DOO... it is DOO. As in Scooby Dooby Doo. 

Really? Does Doo not mean poop anymore? :laugh:
That Grand Am looks like doo.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The disease is spreading


















Not sure what to make of this limo but I'm intrigued









Saw this in the local Walmart parking lot a few weeks ago. Chuckled and got this picture. Cut through the same parking lot the other day and saw it again, with a dude in the drivers seat. I'm starting to wonder if he lives there.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
So many things wrong there!


----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks fine to me.

Car's not bad either.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I don't know about y'all, but I think those pumps with that handbag and jacket is totally DIR.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

im guessing it's because she's entering on the wrong side?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> im guessing it's because she's entering on the wrong side?


Ahh...yes of course. Seeing how it's a Citroen, it didn't occur to me but the photoshoot was in the UK.

Here's another shot:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> Ahh...yes of course. Seeing how it's a Citroen, it didn't occur to me but the photoshoot was in the UK.


The "GB" on the plate is a hint.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> The "GB" on the plate is a hint.


Hey man is this the "Where's Waldo?" or the "doing it wrong" thread?!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


> Hey man is this the "Where's Waldo?" or the "doing it wrong" thread?!


Psh, I got that covered in the vintage photo thread


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Claff said:


> Saw this in the local Walmart parking lot a few weeks ago. Chuckled and got this picture. Cut through the same parking lot the other day and saw it again, with a dude in the drivers seat. I'm starting to wonder if he lives there.


my neighbor's 04 cav is looking like that.


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

Claff said:


> Saw this in the local Walmart parking lot a few weeks ago. Chuckled and got this picture. Cut through the same parking lot the other day and saw it again, with a dude in the drivers seat. I'm starting to wonder if he lives there.


It's obviously a rare-optioned 5spd diesel Cavalier and the owner needed a car to match his ironic beard.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a "rare" 86-87 Cavalier there


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Saw this special edition Nissan Audi the other day. I was driving while I saw something odd up front. 
It does have matching badges in the rear but I was only able to snap this one. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ok, its not a car but I thought this was hilarious! 











Knockoffs FTW!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Look at 'ehm spiikes!! 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Ok, its not a car but I thought this was hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are they trying to be?


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

Beats by dre... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like even a "b" on the ear muffs


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

At a local car show today.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> At a local car show today.


And with that said my friends, the Doing it Wrong thread is back with a vengeance!!!!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

Is that a Ford Probe first gen?


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That truck is kinda cool in a Mad Max, steampuck kinda way, but it needs to loose the modern tail lights and go with something older, something to match with the headlights.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> That truck is kinda cool in a Mad Max, steampuck kinda way, but it needs to loose the modern tail lights and go with something older, something to match with the headlights.


 Nah, trailer lights with exposed wires. It would fit the rest of the Hillbilly build.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Nah, trailer lights with exposed wires. It would fit the rest of the Hillbilly build.


Good idea.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

a quick search in the local craigslist, key word "body kit"umpkin:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Has this been posted before?

Oh look.. It'sonata Audi.




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3135486/2006-hyundai-sonata/

And honestly.. other than the Audirediculous grill.. the work looks fairly good for this type of thing.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mmmmmm, fresh air.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

BRealistic said:


>


My friend has a 7 series with the same exact lip as that Sonata:sly:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

joedubbs said:


> a quick search in the local craigslist, key word "body kit"umpkin:


Genius idea

http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/3971499151.html










Nice "interior"









When the ad says "former show car" you know you've got a winner

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4072342810.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

My local CL "bodykit", "stance", "modded"query results ...



















Straight F&F ....


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Now just a little bit further...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

W124 for sale in Norway 

https://www.finn.no/finn/car/used/viewimage?finnkode=43937534


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

joedubbs said:


>





















caught this one a few months back, but unlike the OP, this one didn't go "full retard"


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i saw a guy in the fast n furious supra this weekend. looked exactly like it. dont know if it was a replica he built or the actual one. man it screamed late 90's


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Car didn't have time to make it to the shop because it was_ two tired._


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Lotta trying too hard going on with that Golf up there.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Spotted this yesterday...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

This gem is for sale on ebay motors


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> This gem is for sale on ebay motors


American vehicle regulations are weird. Home built rolling death traps are perfectly street legal, but don't you dare try to get a bone stock 15 year old car in from Europe or Japan... :screwy:

Not saying that this particular car may be a death trap, but y'nahmsayin.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if factory option, aftermarket accessory, or what. I saw this today and thought it was weird. 

Also not sure if wrong, or just weird.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Walmart... :screwy:


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

PerL said:


> Walmart... :screwy:


If that was done right(on a truck frame, bof), I'd be ok with it, but I'm sure it's fwd and a death trap.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That '69 Elkie looks alright.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spitfirevr6 said:


> If that was done right(on a truck frame, bof), I'd be ok with it, but I'm sure it's fwd and a death trap.


The Caravan wheels on the back suggests it's a truck bed stuck to the minivan frame.


----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

PerL said:


> Walmart... :screwy:


This is so right I can hardly contain myself


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

PerL said:


> Walmart... :screwy:


How do some of these people register/license these?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> That '69 Elkie looks alright.


What kind of car is this?

I kinda like it. Then again I have a weird fascination with very small cars.

...and yes I like Hello Kitty too


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

a 928 elcamino? sorta want.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SgtArky said:


> a 928 elcamino? sorta want.


It has come up before... that utes have some hug tax advantage in part of Euro-land.
Some people take performance cars and make them into utes for that reason.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

PerL said:


> American vehicle regulations are weird. Home built rolling death traps are perfectly street legal, but don't you dare try to get a bone stock 15 year old car in from Europe or Japan... :screwy:
> 
> Not saying that this particular car may be a death trap, but y'nahmsayin.


Has nothing to do with safety and everything with protectionism.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Has nothing to do with safety and everything with protectionism.


Actually... those home built death traps are also illegal.
But we have a problem with the gap between laws and enforcement.
Just Friday I saw a new Chevy Silverado jacked up so high I could almost drive my RX8 under it.
It doesn't take a rocket surgeon to know that truck was way higher than state laws allow.
But cops look at it.. give the thumbs up to the driver.. and roll on.


----------



## Orzel Bialy (Oct 3, 2011)

First 3 letters of the plate don't lie:laugh:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Orzel Bialy said:


> First 3 letters of the plate don't lie:laugh:


Well played sir:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## jcsfearless (Jul 5, 2008)

Saw this thing today and shed a tear for it....


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Looks ridiculously similar to mine when I started, minus the DIW stuff


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^
So it looks like he was able to recover then he went straight into the wall......

It's kinda beautifull the way it was destroyed. Specially how that rear wheel went off.
Any idea of what actually happened?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

omoderncultureo said:


>


Looks like a life sized matchbox car, and for that I don't hate it.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Jeezers.

You can probably find an actual used and iffy but usable S-10 door for cheaper than what it cost to make that fake door. :laugh:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Giovanni said:


>


haha


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Noticed this off of 50 near Pittsburgh... 








Wonder how much they paid for that sign to be spelled wrong? :laugh:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

more local yocals on craigslist



































almost okumpkin:









"lambo"
































http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/4071298532.html


















umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^That last stang looks halfway decent


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

That poor 79 RX-7....:banghead: Even if it is a swap I would have kept that original. Even the dog is looking at it with shame....


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>


haha i dig it


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


Needs bondo


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what this is, but I'm pretty sure it belongs here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

and a few oldies from previous incarnations of the diw thread...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mr lee said:


> I'm not sure what this is, but I'm pretty sure it belongs here.


 In my opinion, all the C5/C6 Corvette retro kits belong here. 


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Noticed this off of 50 near Pittsburgh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it with a French Canadian accent and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> In my opinion, all the C5/C6 Corvette retro kits belong here.


The other ones might pass in a pinch, but this is plain and simply awful!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

bizybyker said:


> Noticed this off of 50 near Pittsburgh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an accepted older spelling.
Don't know why, but I've seen in on old signs and in old service manuals.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^

HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

what kind of critter is that?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

koala.


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

that is a tough koala. lol


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

A few I have taken myself

This one I saw this past weekend. Couldn't get a picture of the front because the guy was still sitting in the car.



















Guess the transporter couldn't see all the signs that said "11.0 ft".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BHB said:


> Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences.
> 
> I believe this was one of those threads.





Susan673 said:


> Due to an error, there was a batch of threads that was hard deleted from the forum, and unrecoverable, without other consequences.


Yes, Susan673 spammer, that is exactly what BHB said in post #13.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> i saw a guy in the fast n furious supra this weekend. looked exactly like it. dont know if it was a replica he built or the actual one. man it screamed late 90's


thats not DIW.. that Supra is a hell of a car.. 544hp +nitrous. 11 second 1/4s. 

DIW:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> IMG http:/tire-slashing-gone-wrong.gif


Dead or just dismembered?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Giovanni said:


>


Funny that he feels the need to protect himself with a gun (1911 ) but not any kind of safety gear... And what the hell is he doing getting ready for a super squid no foot wheelie?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

Giovanni said:


>


I see you and raise a post it p3n!5


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

found this nugget on the mk6 forum. funny thing is it looks like the window was down. notice the clean section of the window after it was rolled up :laugh:


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ any idea where owner from?
looks like foothill of the mountains, could be all the flooding we had in CO, not DIW if thats the case


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

romanl said:


> ^^ any idea where owner from?
> looks like foothill of the mountains, could be all the flooding we had in CO, not DIW if thats the case


the tracks clearly show they drove into it... 

but i have no idea where thats from


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> found this nugget on the mk6 forum. funny thing is it looks like the window was down. notice the clean section of the window after it was rolled up :laugh:


Looks like a photoshoot gone terribly wrong. Notice the tripod.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Dead or just dismembered?


DED.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Asphalt Art said:


> Looks like a photoshoot gone terribly wrong. Notice the tripod.


i think you mean terribly awesome. :beer:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## cosman25 (Jan 13, 2010)

dcmix5 said:


>


:laugh::laugh: How did I know this was going to be over here.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

cosman25 said:


> :laugh::laugh: How did I know this was going to be over here.


That was fast.... Were is the one with the LED fog lamps?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Giovanni said:


>


Thanks for reminding me of the "american cheese dress" .....:banghead:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

you can buy this MB limo here:

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4085145977.html

(I have no affiliation with the seller whatsoever)


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Rear wheel arches were non-existent on this one:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

JMTombstone said:


> A few I have taken myself
> 
> This one I saw this past weekend. Couldn't get a picture of the front because the guy was still sitting in the car.


 wait, there's cholo vatos in Fancy?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Giovanni said:


> you can buy this MB limo here:
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4085145977.html
> 
> (I have no affiliation with the seller whatsoever)


fun project oh, man he probably thinks having a fat chick with pumps stepping on his junk as a "fun" time


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

DIW: dash protection edition


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PNDubber said:


> DIW: dash protection edition


i do that with both my cars, as i could care less about the heat but want to preserve my dash.

im DIW.  

:laugh::beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> i do that with both my cars, as i could care less about the heat but want to preserve my dash.
> 
> im DIW.
> 
> :laugh::beer:


I thought he was talking about the second car in line with the exterior windshield cover. But that isn't really too DIW either.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I thought he was talking about the second car in line.


bahaha, i didn't even see the second car in line! what the hell!! 


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> i do that with both my cars, as i could care less about the heat but want to preserve my dash.
> 
> im DIW.
> 
> :laugh::beer:


 No I have the same problem, I let it lay down because it's not wide enough to be held up by the sun visors, but yes I was talking about the second one haha I thought it was hilarious 



spockcat said:


> I thought he was talking about the second car in line with the exterior windshield cover. But that isn't really too DIW either.


How is it not diw? 
Regardless of your opinion you gotta admit it's pretty funny. 
did he get out of his car holding the sun reflector, lock the car and then was too lazy to open it back up? Lol


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm... not sure if doing it wrong or just DIY camper.


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> bahaha, i didn't even see the second car in line! what the hell!!
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


http://forums.thecarlounge.com/showthread.php?6072776-FAIL


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

The acura TL_s
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Giovanni said:


>


doing it right imo those guys have a quick reaction time!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PNDubber said:


> How is it not diw?
> Regardless of your opinion you gotta admit it's pretty funny.
> did he get out of his car holding the sun reflector, lock the car and then was too lazy to open it back up? Lol


Certainly he planned it because the windshield wipers wouldn't be in the up position. It is probably more effective to have the reflector outside the glass but few people do it because the reflector might get stolen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If this ends up being the chariot of the anti-Christ.. I will not be surprised.










And the REAL horrific content!
My knees buckled when saw this on the dash.. the sheer horror!
Thank goodness no children were around to witness my public retina raping!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> If this ends up being the chariot of the anti-Christ.. I will not be surprised.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

Actually that looks like some pink Realtree Camo wrap. How pink works as camouflage is beyond me.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

PNDubber said:


> doing it right imo those guys have a quick reaction time!


That is what I was gonna say, driver was out like a fat chick in dodge ball haha.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Asphalt Art said:


> Actually that looks like some pink Realtree Camo wrap. How pink works as camouflage is beyond me.


Lots of animals are color blind.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> If this ends up being the chariot of the anti-Christ.. I will not be surprised.


Wraps are starting to be wallpaper for cars. It won't be long before they are out of fashion just like wallpaper in houses.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Fail.

Should have used vice grips.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Should have used vice grips.


 And some wheels made out of metal.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted a Ferrari 360 Modena spider downtown today that had red LED under glow lights on it. I barfed in my mouth a bit. Unfortunately I could not get pictures as I was driving


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple more I took today.

Horrible rattlecan pain job - Check
Racing tow hooks - Check
Fart can exhaust - Check
Mid-wing - Check
Fake purple carbon fiber tape on engine cover - Check

The list goes on.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Caught this yesterday.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Caught this yesterday.


whats DIW?? i see a bus parked at the very corner of the lot. 
also from the angle you took the pic its hard to tell, but looks like behind the tree in the pic, there's some caution/yellow sign so maybe thats the only spot he can park and he left the sign there to make sure he can get out??
dunno im lost


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

romanl said:


> whats DIW?? i see a bus parked at the very corner of the lot.
> also from the angle you took the pic its hard to tell, but looks like behind the tree in the pic, there's some caution/yellow sign so maybe thats the only spot he can park and he left the sign there to make sure he can get out??
> dunno im lost


The OP was doing it wrong by sitting down on he pavement in the middle of the road to take this picture. :laugh: (the angle seems low)

Firehydrant with not curb markings?


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> The OP was doing it wrong by sitting down on he pavement in the middle of the road to take this picture. :laugh: (the angle seems low)
> 
> Firehydrant with not curb markings?


we should also note that both cars in that pic are properly backed into their spots at what looks like straight angle between the lines


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> The OP was doing it wrong by sitting down on he pavement in the middle of the road to take this picture. :laugh: (the angle seems low)


I'll take that as a compliment since it was shot from the driver side window of my Cabrio going in the other direction  (stopped in traffic, you safety nazis! )

The QR code on the flag by the street. How in the hell is anyone supposed to snap that? (there is a sidewalk but it's rather vestigial, it's in the center of a commercial area with no real pedestrian traffic, and even if there were, I still think anyone would have a hard time snapping it.)

Instead of having some easy, simple advertising to digest by motorists, they make it hopelessly complicated and no one is going to do whatever that qr code is trying to make them do.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment since it was shot from the driver side window of my Cabrio going in the other direction  (stopped in traffic, you safety nazis! )
> 
> The QR code on the flag by the street. How in the hell is anyone supposed to snap that? (there is a sidewalk but it's rather vestigial, it's in the center of a commercial area with no real pedestrian traffic, and even if there were, I still think anyone would have a hard time snapping it.)


I got it, I don't know what they are smoking... 

Seriously though, how are you supposed to do that unless you are stuck in traffic right there.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

haha. a fkn QR code on a flag. that on takes the cake :laugh:

i have one but no pics, id more or less need a video, but heres the short story.

my ******* half-brother down in florida dresses in straw cowboy hats and plaid shirts(like a scarecrow), rocks what ignorant, uneducated people in the south *think* the "confederate" flag, is a racist(which im not proud of), but drives down the street bumping rap:screwy:

kind of an epic fail all around.

*******- your doing it wrong:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^CSB


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

csb?
and that pic is relevant to this thread how?


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

GrapeBandit said:


> csb?
> and that pic is relevant to this thread how?


Csb = cool story bro

That image is quite relevant.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

thatdirtykid said:


> Csb = cool story bro
> 
> That image is quite relevant.


csb...ok..lol
dont get the image though. not to familiar with american **** cars, especially ones that old...lol


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

GrapeBandit said:


> csb...ok..lol
> dont get the image though. not to familiar with american **** cars, especially ones that old...lol


You trollololing? It's pretty obvious some "fabricator" had his way with the car's front end. Doesn't really have anything to do with the country of origin or its age...


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

spitfirevr6 said:


> You trollololing? It's pretty obvious some "fabricator" had his way with the car's front end. Doesn't really have anything to do with the country of origin or its age...


yea trolling! because im not familiar with old crappy american cars. but thanks for pointing it out. probably looks better than the original version :banghead:

what kimd of car is that anyway?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GrapeBandit said:


> what kimd of car is that anyway?


1986 GMC Caballero.

content


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

^well then GMC is also DIW


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> ^well then GMC is also DIW


You realize this is the DIW thread pertaining to vehicles, right? :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4066590219.html
*Beast hoss s-10 trike*



> V-8, AUTO, POWER STEERING, BUCKET SEATS, CUSTOM FRAME w Harley Front
> A real head turner! $3500 SAle or trade PRICE REDUCED TO TWENT FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS $2500. real deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CAN BE SEEN AT:
> Neato Outlet, 12043 Lord Fairfax Highway (Rt. 340) Boyce, Va.
> ...


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

JMTombstone said:


>


I used to work with this guy. Super cool guy. He loved his car and people would talk all sorts of ish about it including me, he gave zero f*cks


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

There you go-


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Back ON topic


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

agreed with jreed, relax


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

http://moparblog.com/dodge-super-bee-upside-down-in-texas/


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^^ oh no


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

Not my picture, but I saw this cruising on I-29 last summer. It's the ChewBaru.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

I snapped this pic yesterday at a Tire Kingdom in Florduh. it was one of the workers cars. as I was taking a pic he said "do you want to buy it?". I lol'd and said "nah, im going to post it in a fail thread online." :laugh:


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Saw this yesterday, real classy.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VT1.8T said:


> Saw this yesterday, real classy.


Thats the best you could do? 

He's at a Loews for crying out loud, maybe the reinforcements on the roof rails are actually, ya know, used for carrying stuff. 

Using your car as intended = DIW.


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

As a full time lurker here I'm allowed to say recent posts (and subsequent re-posts) have slowed each of my favourite threads have just slowed to a near stop just lately

perhaps a more stringent 'is English your first language' test


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Couple I took yesterday



















That's 4 fart cannons...


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Reallyslowrio said:


> That's 4 fart cannons...


What did it sound like?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

renticular said:


> As a full time lurker here I'm allowed to say recent posts (and subsequent re-posts) have slowed each of my favourite threads have just slowed to a near stop just lately


 Here's a few I just came across.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

renticular said:


> perhaps a more stringent 'is English your first language' test


 How about No! Taat is one of this threads best and most prolific posters and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't pass your ignorant test.:facepalm:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

renticular said:


> perhaps a more stringent 'is English your first language' test


Nice sentence fragment.

Shut up. Post fails.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

cramerica said:


> What did it sound like?


To my dismay, it sounds pretty good. Throaty without any rasp (surprisingly)


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

CodeMan said:


> Nice sentence fragment.
> 
> Shut up. Post fails.


You're right, that is DIW. Where's his sweet paint job like this guy in Brooklyn:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

hipster. said:


> You're right, that is DIW. Where's his sweet paint job like this guy in Brooklyn:
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j144/redirishman/1209fe29.jpG


I don't even mind the flat black so much, but it's all body lift and no ground clearance. I used to live near a guy with a lifted 4x4 El Camino that could have driven over toddlers. That guy was DIR.

BTW, pic credit above goes to my lovely wife, who texts me fail pics she takes in traffic. She knows me so well.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

renticular said:


> As a full time lurker here I'm allowed to say recent posts (and subsequent re-posts) have slowed each of my favourite threads have just slowed to a near stop just lately


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to look more like?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to look more like?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

TCL related (lumber content)


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Lical gem, had air jordan on the hood in orange as well










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Thats the best you could do?
> 
> He's at a Loews for crying out loud, maybe the reinforcements on the roof rails are actually, ya know, used for carrying stuff.
> 
> Using your car as intended = DIW.


a

There is no absolute in this thread. It is all opinion. And in my opinion, a piss poor DIY rack on a nice Avant is DIW. Nice brushed aluminum factory roof rails with shoddy 1"x1" or so rotted lumber attached with u-bolts that are 2"-3" inches to too long is just wrong.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VT1.8T said:


> a
> 
> There is no absolute in this thread. It is all opinion. And in my opinion, a piss poor DIY rack on a nice Avant is DIW. Nice brushed aluminum factory roof rails with shoddy 1"x1" or so rotted lumber attached with u-bolts that are 2"-3" inches to too long is just wrong.


Yea but for all we know those could have been installed for that ONE moment and immediately removed. And he may not have wanted it but because of the type of load he was carrying required it. He probably had a dozen yard guys telling him its not going to work well with the stock racks alone...



...or Im just reading too much into it...


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

My Big said:


> thats not DIW.. that Supra is a hell of a car.. 544hp +nitrous. 11 second 1/4s.


Who cares how fast it goes? terrible style is terrible


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kaz02a4 (Jun 2, 2011)

bajaboyextra said:


>


:laugh:

Saw this yesterday. Still lol'd today.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

kaz02a4 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Saw this yesterday. Still lol'd today.


I would like to see this tried with some of the realistic shots people take of RC cars. I remember an RC car back in the day that was featured in SCC and it screwed a lot of people up when they realized what it actually was.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I parked next to this at the bank yesterday. Normally I wouldn't give two ****s or a second look to a car with painted red accents in this neighborhood, but this particular model stood out.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> I parked next to this at the bank yesterday. Normally I wouldn't give two ****s or a second look to a car with painted red accents in this neighborhood, but this particular model stood out.


I choose to believe it's a fake B7 on replica wheels.


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

bajaboyextra said:


>


FTW!


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Idk what's worse, the grill, or that bodykit :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

What the hell were they planing to accomplish on that BMW?!?!?










Apparently this is from FF7. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> What the hell were they planing to accomplish on that BMW?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That almost made me reverse my dinner.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


This one is actually mesmerizing. They managed to take a leather BMW sport seat and make it look like 1950s style glossy glitter vinyl.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

bajaboyextra said:


>


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> What the hell were they planing to accomplish on that BMW?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I am a sucker for black on white (no not that perv...) and I'll admit it I still love under-body neon's...  never had them but always like how it looked opcorn: 
In other words, I'd fux with it. Would need to ditch the lambo doors though....


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Brake lights ON.










I wish I could have gotten a shot of the front... had a silly wide front bumper that stuck out way past the front tires. 
Remided me of a hammerhead shark.:facepalm:

I may have posted pics of this car before.










^

The olds on the right had dual exhausts underneath side by side in the middle (not protruding out behind tho- why no pics since too dark to capture) with both mufflers scrapping the pavement. I could not see a single hanger or even coathanger wire holding them up. :facepalm:


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

I know I'm pretty late for this, but...



McBanagon said:


> In my opinion, all the C5/C6 Corvette retro kits belong here....
> <snip>
> 
> 
> ...


...I... kinda like this?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Rav_VW said:


> :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

I present to you; Sookie

The Kijiji Ad is hilarious. This car is a multi-fecta of epic wrong-ness. And sorry for the awefull piuctures, I stole them from the Ad.





































http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-autos-et-vehicules-voitures-depoque-1985-FORD-MUSTANG-CUSTOM-GT-T-TOP-W0QQAdIdZ530475600


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

a great example of "all because you can, doesn't mean you should"

<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/20131006_113953_zps6cb24e7d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/20131006_113953_zps6cb24e7d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20131006_113953_zps6cb24e7d.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/20131006_113931_zpsc3966fad.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/20131006_113931_zpsc3966fad.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20131006_113931_zpsc3966fad.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/20131006_113910_zpsac207a1a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/20131006_113910_zpsac207a1a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20131006_113910_zpsac207a1a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Rav_VW said:


> :facepalm::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

The woman in front of it did just get out of it.....










sweet tribal brah


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>




What the hell is that? The dash layout kinda reminds me of the gen 3 Prelude for some reason.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> What the hell is that? The dash layout kinda reminds me of the gen 3 Prelude for some reason.


fiat tipo http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/6942/tipodl9.jpg


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


> fiat tipo http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/6942/tipodl9.jpg


that dash pure 80's DIR. 

I want one...lol


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Ok the crap in the back is bad but why, oh why do people put **** on their dash like this? Putting stuffed animals on your dash is sketchy enough (can get caught under pedals, etc) but putting hard objects like a baseball on it is nuts. 

At least the baseball is aimed at the drivers head :laugh:

Did I mention it looks like there is food decomposing in the back? Ya this car is a **** box. Literally.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


I want to push those red buttons!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

core5 said:


> I want to push those red buttons!


$5 says they are horn buttons


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PerL said:


> $5 says they are horn buttons


$10 bucks says they aren't even hooked up to anything.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, that is a Lexus badge in the grille.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

No pic, but I saw a huge ///AMG decal on the back window of a Toyota Matrix yesterday :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Well this was just traded in. Unfortunately I couldn't get the actual trade in value. But oh well. I know some people are going to be ecstatic about this one......



















Wait for it......





































It was described to me a a "Custom show piece car".....


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ my heart weeps

Someone should buy it and strip it out to become a track racer


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

evosky said:


> ^ my heart weeps
> 
> Someone should buy it and strip it out to become a track racer


 Who would want an under steering tractor for a track car?
:laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to try to open the engine bay and needless to say that the cable is rust broken. I feel sorry for the poor salesperson that took this as trade in. I know that it must be somewhat a special chassis becuase it does have a sunroof delete option. Unfortunately it had a dash swap and there was no VIN to be found anywhere in the car. The poor thing was cheesy as hell and it looked to have all sorts of cheap repairs. It didn even have the wearther strip on the doors. 
:banghead::banghead:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> becuase it does have a sunroof delete option


Was there a sunroof delete option in the 1970s?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

PerL said:


> Was there a sunroof delete option in the 1970s?


No idea but this one at least has 15 to 20 speakers.... At least it didnt have any lambo doors.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> Was there a sunroof delete option in the 1970s?


Yes, you could get a 911 without sunroof.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Well this was just traded in. Unfortunately I couldn't get the actual trade in value. But oh well. I know some people are going to be ecstatic about this one......
> 
> [Ugly pics redacted]
> 
> ...


Fortunately it looks like an easy fix. Just rip out the stereo gear and seats and put the stock stuff back in. From the looks of it you just need new (I mean replacement) seats and a rear parcel shelf. Maybe go aftermarket with the seats, might be cheaper. I personally would try and salvage some of the stereo gear if it could be hidden properly behind the stock paneling for times I want to hear some good tunes. OEM Plus my friends, OEM+:thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Fortunately it looks like an easy fix. Just rip out the stereo gear and seats and put the stock stuff back in. From the looks of it you just need new (I mean replacement) seats and a rear parcel shelf. Maybe go aftermarket with the seats, might be cheaper. I personally would try and salvage some of the stereo gear if it could be hidden properly behind the stock paneling for times I want to hear some good tunes. OEM Plus my friends, OEM+:thumbup:


That was my idea untill I started looking at areas were the sun does not shine on this car.....:banghead::banghead::banghead: Still I will try to get what they are asking form but still it seems this sucker is headed to wholesale.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Yes, you could get a 911 without sunroof.


Well duh! I'd bet that in the 70s, a sunroof was still an option on the 911, not standard equipment. Even in America.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> That was my idea untill I started looking at areas were the sun does not shine on this car.....:banghead::banghead::banghead: Still I will try to get what they are asking form but still it seems this sucker is headed to wholesale.


Thats a shame cause it looks good from your pics. Unfortunately it sounds like a case where it ONLY looks good in pics, in person, up close its an eyesore


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Why paint the black bumpers to match the car when you can just add black to the car to make it part of some custom paint job?



















Windshield reminders of what car you have.
This was needed back when.... wait.. why the **** did we ever do this?










Oh.. ok.










Hmmmmmm. :screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

man that honda cracks me up. what a basket case. every where you look theres something awful... :laugh:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> $10 bucks says they aren't even hooked up to anything.


lmaooo


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Oh.. ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me being lazy

















Because somehow this happened









The PO's lazy fix


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SgtArky said:


>


See pic above it.
That one was just to show it was not a FIREBIRD.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

izzo said:


> I see your GIF... and raise you a video


I almost cried,that poor,poor car


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> I almost cried,that poor,poor car


Here is another version, same result.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

VWmk3GTI said:


> I almost cried,that poor,poor car


Why? It's a 15 per dozen rust bucket, almost like a Neon.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Saw these glorious things last night....


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/34063217.jpg


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> I feel sorry for the poor salesperson that took this as trade in. I know that it must be somewhat a special chassis becuase it does have a sunroof delete option. Unfortunately it had a dash swap and there was no VIN to be found anywhere in the car.





Old Windy said:


> That was my idea untill I started looking at areas were the sun does not shine on this car.....:banghead::banghead::banghead: Still I will try to get what they are asking form but still it seems this sucker is headed to wholesale.



If it was for sale and the price was good, would you buy a 911 with no verifiable VIN?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

It's been a while.....








[/URL]


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Brake drum disc covers....



















Also just saw this for sale....












Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

^^ at quick glance most wouldn't notice...but then you don't see a caliper at all :laugh:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> In lieu of the original thread, this deserves to go here instead


Total ****ing fail right there ^


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> It's been a while.....



The wrap on the Volkswagen doesn't look too bad. Makes a nice chick car but you would need to keep re-wrapping the front end if it gets driven a lot or else it will look like ish.

The Civic I see nothing wrong with it. I would just remove the center caps myself and be done with it. They can be removed, right?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> The wrap on the Volkswagen doesn't look too bad. Makes a nice chick car but you would need to keep re-wrapping the front end if it gets driven a lot or else it will look like ish.
> 
> *The Civic I see nothing wrong with it. I would just remove the center caps myself and be done with it. They can be removed, right?*


I'm not sure if they can be removed. The VW caps are okay, but the ride height.:sly::screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I'm not sure if they can be removed. The VW caps are okay, but the ride height.:sly::screwy:


:sly:Now that you mention it, it does look kinda.... truckish. Talk about a gap Awful!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I consider this a DIWAC
(doing it wrong art car)
because it can only be an art car.... nobody would do this as a serious mod, right?

The people of Walmart have nothing on the people of Kmart. 
(but I was shopping there. sooo... that means I am one of them)


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

LFZ said:


> Saw these glorious things last night....


the last pic of that underhood shot of the white camara actually doesn't look too bad....the other parts of the car(s) im not going to say anything else:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Everything looks mostly cosmetic and thus, easily removable. Not too bad, DIW in some peoples eyes, I personally could live with it. Comparatively speaking its tame compared to some in this thread.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

VWmk3GTI said:


> I almost cried,that poor,poor car


It's a 1.4 mk3. This is the best thing you can do with one.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Thats a Regal or Lesabre or the like. I take it that its not a body-on-frame car like some of its larger siblings.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I'm not sure if they can be removed. The VW caps are okay, but the ride height.:sly::screwy:


They can be popped off 
That's how you get access to end of axle


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

bajaboyextra said:


>


Nah.... Gives us nostalgia of the early 90s.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

scirocconaut said:


> They can be popped off
> That's how you get access to end of axle


I find it difficult to imagine why you'd take the axle nut off (front or rear) without taking the wheel off


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> I find it difficult to imagine why you'd take the axle nut off (front or rear) without taking the wheel off


You usually break the nut loose with the wheel on and the car on the ground


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spitfirevr6 said:


> You usually break the nut loose with the wheel on and the car on the ground


Ah, that is true for the front. I've always had the car off the ground for other service so I just wedge the brake pedal.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Ah, that is true for the front. I've always had the car off the ground for other service so I just wedge the brake pedal.


Sometimes, the wheels switch places. it's much easier to rotate tires by moving the wheels, too. 

Also, when applying 300-400 ft-lbs, I prefer to have all four wheels on the ground.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

This guy actually looked me in the eye and said it was the only ZR1 convertible in existance. He then stated that the original supercharger didn't give him enough hp, so he pulled it off to put a centri on it. Yes it has caliper covers.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Did they make C6 ZR1s without the hood window? I saw one a few times in Alabama that had the badge but no hood window, and wasn't sure if it was fake.


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

core5 said:


> Did they make C6 ZR1s without the hood window? I saw one a few times in Alabama that had the badge but no hood window, and wasn't sure if it was fake.


All C6 ZR1s came from the factory with the clear plexi hood window. Did you see ZR1s with a louvered extractor that took the place of the window or a full hood with no window? Either way...it could definitely be a real ZR. I personally think the hood window on a ZR1 is tacky as hell.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

LFZ said:


>


Lol. No way, José. Just a C6 'vert with some new panels and a blower.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A grand and it's yours. Looks like the taillights are from a Plymouth Arrow


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

LOL. what in holy hell is that going for... :screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

bajaboyextra said:


>


I had a corvette hotwheel when I was a kid that same color that turned purple in the cold, it's probably somewhere at my folks house. Forgot about that little car until now.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


HA! Celica!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

core5 said:


> Did they make C6 ZR1s without the hood window? I saw one a few times in Alabama that had the badge but no hood window, and wasn't sure if it was fake.


Look at the headlights......DIW


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> A grand and it's yours. Looks like the taillights are from a Plymouth Arrow


Link to the ad? I love it in a terrible, terrible way.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

blueafro said:


> Link to the ad? I love it in a terrible, terrible way.


http://poconos.craigslist.org/cto/4127532743.html


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Russian in a vehicle + insane operating environment + insane driver = WIN! DIR

Doing It Right if you ask me lol. That video provided the lolz, right-o in my book :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Russian in a vehicle + insane operating environment + insane driver = WIN! DIR

Doing It Right if you ask me lol. That video provided the lolz, right-o in my book :laugh:


WTF: I can't delete this and its a double post... Now THATS DIW


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> WTF: I can't delete this and its a double post... Now THATS DIW


The DIW is that you think you can't delete your post. Because actually yea, you can.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol. at no point in that video are they like "OMFG we have to save that guy!" they just let him sink.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> lol. at no point in that video are they like "OMFG we have to save that guy!" they just let him sink.


No way I'm going out on ice like that.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Russian in a vehicle + insane operating environment + insane driver = WIN! DIR
> 
> Doing It Right if you ask me lol. That video provided the lolz, right-o in my book :laugh:


Except that it is possible that the guy could drown in that vehicle. The door typically opens out. The ice could easily block it. Perhaps he might kick out a window but in the frigid cold who knows how quickly he can react.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/4134996292.html

I sure hope that's an accidental picture and not the 4th wheel.. and I sure hope someone notices before buying.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/4134996292.html
> 
> I sure hope that's an accidental picture and not the 4th wheel.. and I sure hope someone notices before buying.





CL AD said:


> All 4 have some damage to the face.


??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/4134996292.html
> 
> I sure hope that's an accidental picture and not the 4th wheel.. and I sure hope someone notices before buying.


People sell damaged stuff all the time. Unlike your post, the seller was aware and listed it appropriately.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Double post - I also didn't notice that one of the wheels was different.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

one of them is different:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Point proven


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This "gem": 2004 Audi A8 A8L AWD Quattro CUSTOM Show Car Low Miles Suicide Doors NO RESERVE NR

Seller's website: http://www.ask313.com/



> Where do I begin! There is so much unique and custom about this car I am not sure where to start. Pleae be sure to read everything so you don't miss something.
> 
> EXTERIOR:
> 
> ...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Abandoned exotics: http://motoresanu.blogspot.no/2013/10/para-onde-vao-os-carros-de-corrida.html

:screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

The suicide doored a8 is definitely diw/doing it not my style. Although the b-pillar looks wonky I think the modern luxury sedan may be the only place custom opening doors is acceptable. Reminds me of old chauffeur cars. The rest of the car should be burned with fire.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


Somebody is desperately trying to make their tool look longer.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

i like it! looks really nice to get out of, more room


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> This "gem": 2004 Audi A8 A8L AWD Quattro CUSTOM Show Car Low Miles Suicide Doors NO RESERVE NR
> 
> Seller's website: http://www.ask313.com/


Everyone is focusing on the suicide doors. But the nose is by far the worst thing on this car followed by the painted interior and steering wheel. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


 
Is it bad that I kind of like this? Maybe with a 77/78 front end and no graphics. Haha


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

I don't get these decorative truck grillz, are you deliberately trying to look like trash? Is this supposed to make the truck look tough? 

Edit:










Saw this accord next to my house last night and noticed it had a chunk missing but just wrote it off as waiting to be taken to the body shop. Only now did I notice that the ******* muffler/bumper ARE TIED TO THE CAR :screwy:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

PerL said:


> Abandoned exotics: http://motoresanu.blogspot.no/2013/10/para-onde-vao-os-carros-de-corrida.html
> 
> :screwy:


:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
i really loved the Toyota F1 parking though!


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody is desperately trying to make their tool look longer.


I'm pretty sure they're going for a GT1 replica...here's the real thing


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> Is it bad that I kind of like this? Maybe with a 77/78 front end and no graphics. Haha


yeah i like it too...nissan 240?


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

69CougarConvert said:


> Is it bad that I kind of like this? Maybe with a 77/78 front end and no graphics. Haha


No. I actually like it as well. I wonder if they did anything to change the tail lights.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

izzo said:


> This "gem": 2004 Audi A8 A8L AWD Quattro CUSTOM Show Car Low Miles Suicide Doors NO RESERVE NR
> 
> Seller's website: http://www.ask313.com/


I see a trashy looking front bumper, a stupid intercooler, tacky led's, suicide doors, big trashy wheels, and some painted interior trim. I wonder what he spent the other $60K on :screwy:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

izzo said:


> This "gem": 2004 Audi A8 A8L AWD Quattro CUSTOM Show Car Low Miles Suicide Doors NO RESERVE NR
> 
> Seller's website: http://www.ask313.com/


I see a trashy looking front bumper, a stupid intercooler, tacky led's, suicide doors, big trashy wheels, and some painted interior trim. I wonder what he spent the other $60K on :screwy:


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Fresh as **** indeed :facepalm:


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

found on facebook


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


>


Let me GO! Release me AT ONCE! NAO!!!!!


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Lujess said:


>


"She" has a dick.

Look at this molestation:

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4086985869.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PerL said:


> Matress_parachute.jpg


 I have never moved a mattress on the top of a car. However, I have seen it done WRONG so many times that if I did have to move a mattress, I would tie it down properly (add tie down to front bumper)

Why can no one else see this? Why does it keep happening? This happens every day in every city across this country. Why has no one learned?


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

dcmix5 said:


> Look at this molestation:
> 
> g[/IMG]














That "custom" interior makes me want to vomit


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/4122273601.html


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

slirt said:


> found on facebook


to me that is what factory woodies look like, its 2013 not 1913.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

dcmix5 said:


> Look at this molestation:
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4086985869.html
> 
> ic:crummy honda interioric:


Do the seats say I-79 Honda? Was this a custom dealer job? 

http://www.i79hondamazda.com/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, whoever owns that better not have reproduced.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Is the wood his seat mounting bracket?^


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

saron81 said:


> ^ Is the wood his seat mounting bracket?^


"...and that is how I got in this here wheelchair"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> :facepalm:


Converted 914 to rear engine! :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Rhode Island's version of Joe Dirt...


























Looking at the grill guard, it looked like it might have been an old Army CUCV....not sure though, didn't see if it had the cutouts for the LED turn signals/brake lights in the bumper. The grill on it was from a standard pickup, though...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## kenzx3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I've seen that car around as well, it could look so much better if it was just left stock:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably was somebody's hot rod way back then


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> Rhode Island's version of Joe Dirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually had a couple of biggie smalls cars- with bigger wheel/tires on the back than front.
But that was how I bought/traded them... I did fix them back. 

It's a cheap bastard mod... because it is much easier to find a matched pair of wheels/tires than a full set of four.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Just found this in another pic dump.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Why would someone do that to a Viper? Please tell me it's a replica.:sly:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Why would someone do that to a Viper? Please tell me it's a replica.:sly:


better that than this...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Probably was somebody's hot rod way back then


on its way to being a good zombie apocolypse vehicle


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Still better than this!


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Giovanni said:


>


 I can't help but think the driver in the t-boned car didn't make it out alive from this one. Wow.


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

At the moment the car is T-Boned it looks like something is ejected out of the car.....the driver?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mouseOfMars said:


> At the moment the car is T-Boned it looks like something is ejected out of the car.....the driver?


Everything


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Giovanni said:


>


OMG that T-bone crash is just downright ugly!:facepalm:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

How to: give zero fuks


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
Animated GIFs do not.
I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".

Or more to the point, that is doing it wrong.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
> Animated GIFs do not.
> I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".
> 
> Or more to the point, that is doing it wrong.


Just close your eyes or something if you don't want to see. Maybe TCL content is too much for you.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
> Animated GIFs do not.
> I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".
> 
> Or more to the point, that is doing it wrong.


I see nothing wrong with this request. 

Here's some DIW.









That took some time.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Happened on US27 in Dade county (Miami). She was killed instantly, ironically the guy in SUV survived and then shot himself. Was on the run for killing his wife and kid...:thumbdown:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Name that car?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
> Animated GIFs do not.
> I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".
> 
> Or more to the point, that is doing it wrong.
















2ohgti said:


> Just close your eyes or something if you don't want to see. Maybe TCL content is too much for you.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Rav_VW said:


> Name that car?


E30 325i Convertible


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PNDubber said:


> How to: give zero fuks


is that Rob Schneider? :laugh:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
> Animated GIFs do not.
> I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".


sorry man, my intent was not be rude or to offend. I wasn't thinking and did not consider that it might be an offensive gif. 
now in retrospect you are right and I shouldn't have posted it. the crash is horrific and offensive. I was wrong.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Giovanni said:


> sorry man, my intent was not be rude or to offend. I wasn't thinking and did not consider that it might be an offensive gif.
> now in retrospect you are right and I shouldn't have posted it. the crash is horrific and offensive. I was wrong.


This place has no time for being a grown-up and admitting when we're wrong. Please blur that apology. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> is that Rob Schneider? :laugh:


a stapler in german means this


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

core5 said:


>


its ugly


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

I don't know where to start with this car :facepalm: 

For one, the "paint" appears to have been applied by a blind man with a brush. It had to be laid on at least 2-3 times thicker than it should have been in places while managing to be to thin in others. It also had a huge "Instagram this B****" sticker on the back hatch and duel Alabama flags running off the back windows to complete the look :facepalm: The only redeeming features of this car were that its owner (who walked up as I was taking this) was a nice guy who seemed to really like his car and that it has remote start/auto opening doors.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Giovanni said:


> sorry man, my intent was not be rude or to offend. I wasn't thinking and did not consider that it might be an offensive gif.
> now in retrospect you are right and I shouldn't have posted it. the crash is horrific and offensive. I was wrong.


Sure.
Sometimes we run across a really fascinating video or image.. and feel the need to post it.
I have even posted things before... then quickly deleted them when I thought for a second and realized it was not really appropriate for that forum or thread. 



2ohgti said:


> Just close your eyes or something if you don't want to see. Maybe TCL content is too much for you.


You don't really know what it is with a GIF until you see it... so that logic is rather silly logic.
At least vidoes have a description before you click them.
And maybe I am being too sensitive.
I do have a conscious and empathy.
Are those rare nowadays?
My biggest concern is not the one GIF... but if others see it, they will post more fatal crash GIFs.
This is not the place for that imho (those are easy enough to find with google if you want to see that type of thing anyway).. and is at least controversial enough to get yet another Doing it Wrong thread locked.
If you like where you live, don't trash it up.
And questionable content can also mean more invasive ad services......

on topic.

Saw this today.
Have a washer and dryer you need to move but don't have a truck?
That is no problem for an intrepid driver who knows how to tie a knot.




Almost DIR... if there were at least something tied off to more than the trunk hinges. :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

the CLUB was spotted...









On this GLORIOUS 93 Plymouth Acclaim.









Don't worry dude, even in a WALMART parking lot, no one wants to steal your POS


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Learning to drive stick :thumbup:

In an older M3? :thumbdown:


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

> I don't know where to start with this car :facepalm:
> 
> For one, the "paint" appears to have been applied by a blind man with a brush. It had to be laid on at least 2-3 times thicker than it should have been in places while managing to be to thin in others. It also had a huge "Instagram this B****" sticker on the back hatch and duel Alabama flags running off the back windows to complete the look :facepalm: The only redeeming features of this car were that its owner (who walked up as I was taking this) was a nice guy who seemed to really like his car and that it has remote start/auto opening doors.



Hate to be that guy, but what's the deal with the charger front end on a wagon? Maybe I'm overly tired but I can't remember a car like that from anywhere....


*EDIT:* Only now did it occur to me that a magnum/charger front end swap is a thing..


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> http://poconos.craigslist.org/cto/4127532743.html


Thanks for link. :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

EPIC music :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> EPIC music :laugh:


The Miata Mustang didn't look that bad actually. Perhaps the seats were perfect but otherwise it looked like a decent smaller scale copy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Video links at least give you the option to watch or not.
> Animated GIFs do not.
> I think it very rude to post obviously fatal animated GIFs in threads not called "post fatal animated GIFs".
> 
> Or more to the point, that is doing it wrong.


:sly:
I'm glad you could take a break from crying in the corner to post that reply. Do you need a hug?


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^Holy crap!


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


LOL somebody was actually trying to sell these on a forum? :laugh::screwy:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Saw this today.
> Have a washer and dryer you need to move but don't have a truck?
> That is no problem for an intrepid driver who knows how to tie a knot.
> 
> ...


Handicapped..... uh-huh.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86 GT, $6.2k and it's yours


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

No photos with the lights down? I wonder why.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Learning to drive stick :thumbup:
> 
> In an older M3? :thumbdown:



Those M3 are seen in high school parking lots all over the country. Oh well.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That Fiero is a hot mess but at least the interior is nice. Actually the interior is damn near mint....


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Let's strap a chair to the rear window.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> Let's strap a chair to the rear window.


You can't tell me they don't know ONE person with a pickup truck that could help 'em out.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

The Fiero could have turned out good, but then mistakes happened. Like fake exhaust ports in the top of the deck lid to start...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190939037508?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190939037508?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

R-Dubya said:


> LOL somebody was actually trying to sell these on a forum? :laugh::screwy:


$150 + your steelies in trade. 

http://www.tamparacing.com/forums/wheels-tires/756216-fs-ft-diamond-racing-steelies.html


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

mbp487 said:


> I don't know where to start with this car :facepalm:
> 
> For one, the "paint" appears to have been applied by a blind man with a brush. It had to be laid on at least 2-3 times thicker than it should have been in places while managing to be to thin in others. It also had a huge "Instagram this B****" sticker on the back hatch and duel Alabama flags running off the back windows to complete the look :facepalm: The only redeeming features of this car were that its owner (who walked up as I was taking this) was a nice guy who seemed to really like his car and that it has remote start/auto opening doors.


I like it other than what you are saying about the quality of the paint job...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

not sure what the point is...


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

The tow truck driver's Charlie Brown walk back to his truck - numnumnumnum!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Very LOUD!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> not sure what the point is...


Maybe the kit didn't have long enough leads/lines, and he said _"Ehhh, close enough"_

If they were inverted and they could be read in his mirror, that would be awesome..


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

Garbage container catches fire, dumps load


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Is that a Yukon or a Land Rover?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Very LOUD!


At first I thought it was the bra thing but... damn, if that is not a DARWIN aplication.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

I might have won the thread.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

oof... :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Shawn O said:


> Is that a Yukon or a Land Rover?



Suburban or Yukon.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Suburban or Yukon.



wow, you missed that one eh?:facepalm:


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I stopped by a Chrysler dealer to buy a part. They had a Viper out front. $50K mark up! They even had limit production mark ups on every Dart on the lot. 

And you wonder why Chrysler cut production of the Viper and furloughed workers. The MSRP of $119K is way over priced to begin with.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

whiteboy1 said:


> wow, you missed that one eh?:facepalm:


He asked whether it was a Yukon or Land Rover. Did I miss his sarcasm? I guess.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> He asked whether it was a Yukon or Land Rover. Did I miss his sarcasm? I guess.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I might have won the thread.



Pope-mobile on acid!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

dcmix5 said:


>


LAL


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I might have won the thread.



Pope-mobile on acid!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I might have won the thread.



Pope-mobile on acid!


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> I like it other than what you are saying about the quality of the paint job...


Perhaps I was overly critical, I just personally can't stand those style rims, especially with that paint. They RUIN everything good about the car. They could be great quality wheels but they just look like the cheap ass vato zone rims every idiot puts on their car when they don't know any better (the two tone doesn't help the cause). 

Like I said though, he seemed to like his car so who gives a **** what I think lol


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I might have won the thread.


Wat. 
The fuk. 

Just when you thought pt cruisers couldn't get any uglier :facepalm:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I can see what they were going for, but boy, did they miss.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Mobile wedding chapel?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Funeral coach? And it looks to have Volkswagen wheels.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cramerica said:


> Mobile wedding chapel?





jettagli1991 said:


> Funeral coach? And it looks to have Volkswagen wheels.


Really guys? Not sure if serious. Google image "wedding carriage".


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Really guys? Not sure if serious. Google image "wedding carriage".


More like funeral carriage...


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Wedding carriage. Have you guys not seen Cinderella? It's the pumpkin coach ...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I might have won the thread.


as ugly as that looks that actually looks like it took a good amount of time and skill to make that. :thumbup::thumbup: for overall effort on that :beer:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


Now see that one right there.... She's got it, she's got it all right. And you know it too, she's got those d!k sucking grilles right there... yes she does. Yes She Does!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Excuse me, could you please tell me what my oil pressure is? No, the other one. Thanks."


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

REDGLI2012 said:


> as ugly as that looks that actually looks like it took a good amount of time and skill to make that. :thumbup::thumbup: for overall effort on that :beer:


:facepalm::facepalm: This is exactly why it is doing it wrong. So much time, effort and money, to get it to look completely awful. No matter how good the body work is I wouldn't want my fiance/wife and I to ride around in that hideous thing


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

^I have no idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> ^I have no idea what I'm looking at.


Hood release quick fix


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 Gran Torino Sport formal "batmobile"


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> "Excuse me, could you please tell me what my oil pressure is? No, the other one. Thanks."


That gauge is for the secondary engine in the back


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

For the illiterate Amricuhn - it says "space shuttle":









Some old gold:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Almost makes the car cool. Certainly can't "ruin" a Crosscabriolet...


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to agree... it's like what that thing was meant for.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> Almost makes the car cool. Certainly can't "ruin" a Crosscabriolet...


I wonder what size those rimz are.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Xetabur said:


> I wonder what size those rimz are.


surprised it isn't posted in the window like most of them. 

Everytime I see one these stupid donks I hear this song in my head:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

I valeted cars for more years then I care to admit. 

This guy couldn't comprehend why I refused to take responsibility of his car, because he kept telling me he was able to drive 60 miles from Manhattan like this.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I once valeted a Rav4 that had the drivers window halfway down. On a rainy night. Cable broke. Had to pick it up by hand and pick it up again when the vibration of driving it dropped it again. This was overnight in a hotel outdoor parking lot.

There was also the time a girl brought me a Cabrio that had a replacement handle with a different key profile. Since the key hole is only on the drivers side and she didn't have an alarm remote, she wrote on the door card "Do not lock!!!" I assume she locked herself out before. Lol. 

And there was the time I actually got trapped inside a 30 year old disgusting Chevy party van for 20 minutes... interior lock plunger didn't work, and power windows didn't either, so I couldn't reach outside. But those power locks, those worked fine! Had to reach inside the door frame (no door card, so I could operate the latch manually). 

Or the guy that smokes cigars in his Durango... you could measure the tar with a ruler.

Fun job though...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Guilty:wave: hahahahaha yeah I did that same thing to my ranger (minus the T bevel handle) I tried spraying all kinds a WD40 in the cable and still not luck so I cut the %&^$! out. It's custom.....opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Xetabur said:


> I wonder what size those rimz are.


32s This is the same car.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I knew something looked familiar with that Nissan. That video was posted before, pretty sure in this thread (where else would it belong), a long time ago. I'm gonna hazard a guess and say that it was in an accident and then it got the respray job.

Yes its ugly as sin and quite ghetto, but despite that I gotta think that it was also quite expensive. Those rims certainly are not cheap, and I bet there had to be some suspension modification done to fit them, although I'm not sure. Plus repainting the entire car, dye-matching the top and painting the trim pieces inside the wheels also had to cost a bit. 

And before someone says something stupid like "Damn thats where their welfare check goes", keep in mind that most of us could afford that garbage... if we put 100% of our take home to our cars... Don't act like some of you haven't done that before


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> :screwy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD9YxuCjZN4


Was that a deleted scene from the DVD? I have not seen that before.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


> :screwy:


footage from the next grand theft auto?

jesus that guy is ballsy.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

:facepalm:










http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/4143796817.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

julz88 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the good thing is that with all that aero and power, it has racing breaks. :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> footage from the next grand theft auto?
> 
> jesus that guy is ballsy.


And a special kind of douche!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Yo dawg, heard you liked wings, so we gave your wing it's own wings.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

i kind of want to say DIR, but its DIW spotted today in Denver
1990's TownNEldoradoCountry :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Some non car .. parking lot marking diw.
How can you expect people to park effectively when you don't know which lines to use?




And... well.. I guess this is self explanatory.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lincoln-str...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




























http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-AMC-Ra...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Sweet tiny baby Jesus. Someone has been inhaling too many paint fumes.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Those are awful alright, paint fumes straight into the bloodstream awful....

Can someone figure out what headlights these are originally from. I recognize the design, its recent as of the last 10 years, although the real OEM versions I don't believe they were projector, just standard reflector/refractor... its bothering me










Oh and:









Functionality = :thumbup:
Execution = :thumbdown:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ you win. Those are terrible abominations that need to be killed with fire.

*i responded too late. My comment was to the two Ashrash looking abominations


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Those are awful alright, paint fumes straight into the bloodstream awful....
> 
> Can someone figure out what headlights these are originally from. I recognize the design, its recent as of the last 10 years, although the real OEM versions I don't believe they were projector, just standard reflector/refractor... its bothering me


I'm sorry I posted that image. That front end is going to haunt me in my sleep, I know it. It's like a cross between an angry bird of prey and a manta ray, but with headlights I can't place for the life of me either.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> I'm sorry I posted that image. That front end is going to haunt me in my sleep, I know it. It's like a cross between an angry bird of prey and a manta ray, but with headlights I can't place for the life of me either.


Chrysler 300 headlights...flipped upside down?


----------



## a2jettablu (Feb 7, 2004)

E46 BMW headlights


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty sure those lights are from this, which, ironically, was DIW material since new.:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I think I'm gonna have to side with A2jetta, the lights look more like the E46 ones although the Chrysler ones come close. The standard reflector for the high beam (the Crossfire has dual projectors), although the trim ring around the low beams on the cancer car looks a bit different, almost like an "Angel eyes" type halo. Who knows...

Either way its hard to discern since your looking at so much ugly, it distracts you focus and concentration. 


Hey the one thing the Chrysler has got going for it is the frame and bits and pieces are sourced from a Mercedes... A 10yr old (at the debut of the Chry) but a Merc regardless. I probably wouldn't buy one, but I wouldn't kick it out of bed either. It could stand to loose a few lbs and do some cardio and it would clean up pretty nicely. All I'm saying is that it has (in my eyes) potential (I'm high right now). 

AMG motor:









Nice, no?..!?!








I think its a fantastic little coupé and roadster.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

julz88 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this on the road last week; was coming up behind it and the glow off those blue lights is amazing. It doesn't look so bad, except for all that blue.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I like the blue color actually, but so do the cop. Boy o' boy do they like _their_ blue color. So much so they will gladly drop what they are doing to talk to you about it


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I like the blue color actually, but so do the cop. Boy o' boy do they like _their_ blue color. So much so they will gladly drop what they are doing to talk to you about it


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Functionality = :thumbup:
> Execution = :thumbdown:


Look like a speaker.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

TaaT said:


> :screwy:


Anyone figure out what kind of car this was?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

R3Drew said:


> Anyone figure out what kind of car this was?


Comment on the YouTube page said Uaz 31514


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just take it out...









Not too safe...


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

retarded batmobile?

















poor siera:








205 IKEA style:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Slow-Ride said:


> retarded batmobile?


It's obvious this was his inspiration...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1974 CORVETTE-MG MIDGET - $800
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/4166690569.html


> Had a lot of time to kill and spent 2 years working on this car, 74 Corvette frame lengthened 2 foot, 74 MG MIDGET body, 39 Dodge front fenders the rest is formed with what ever I had laying around.
> 
> Sold the car to a "FRIEND" and he took the engine and transmission out and refused to finish paying for the car, this is what I got back.
> 
> ...


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Those are awful alright, paint fumes straight into the bloodstream awful....
> 
> Can someone figure out what headlights these are originally from. I recognize the design, its recent as of the last 10 years, although the real OEM versions I don't believe they were projector, just standard reflector/refractor... its bothering me



Lights look like RSX


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

still_a_G said:


> Lights look like RSX


SInce last night was Saturday... are you still drunk? lol.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> SInce last night was Saturday... are you still drunk? lol.



haha, yeah, woke up early though.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> SInce last night was Saturday... are you still drunk? lol.


lmfaoooo


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> SInce last night was Saturday... are you still drunk? lol.


lmfaoooo


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

boradie sucht said:


> lmfaoooo



This man has no more assss.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^needs more exhaust tips IMO


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Diffuser? More like CONfuser!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^needs more exhaust tips IMO


I concur. Just my two cents.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

izzo said:


>


This is doing it right :laugh: :thumbup: I wouldn't mind seeing cars like this. Look at the guy in the other car :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^lol the plate really ties it all together.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Parking far away to avoid door dings, DIR










But hitting the wall in doing so, DIW


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

BluMagic said:


>


Game changer right there.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Anybody noticed there are FOUR exhaust tips on the left vs THREE on the right?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

izzo said:


> Anybody noticed there are FOUR exhaust tips on the left vs THREE on the right?


zip tie must have failed... that or the duct tape melted.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

izzo said:


> Anybody noticed there are FOUR exhaust tips on the left vs THREE on the right?


I think that is just an illusion. It looks as if the upper pair is more recessed than the lower pair, so you can't actually see the "missing" exhaust tip because it's behind that blackthingy


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

GolfTango said:


> Parking far away to avoid door dings, DIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:what::banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## bondboy005 (Nov 15, 2013)

lights are from 2005-2010 jeep grand cherokee


----------



## bondboy005 (Nov 15, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Those are awful alright, paint fumes straight into the bloodstream awful....
> 
> Can someone figure out what headlights these are originally from. I recognize the design, its recent as of the last 10 years, although the real OEM versions I don't believe they were projector, just standard reflector/refractor... its bothering me
> 
> ...


**********lights are from 2005-2010 jeep grand Cherokee,**********


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bondboy005 said:


> lights are from 2005-2010 jeep grand cherokee





bondboy005 said:


> **********lights are from 2005-2010 jeep grand Cherokee,**********


WAT?


----------



## koss233 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chrysler Crossfire headlights?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's the rest of it.


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Meme :thumbup:
Car :thumbdown:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

you decide


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Campers decided to drive up a dry trailhead at 11,000 ft the day before a snowstorm this weekend. Say goodbye to your SUV for the rest of the winter.

http://instagram.com/p/g0v0uKiykU/


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

a2jettablu said:


> E46 BMW headlights


This was the correct answer.

God, that thing has some scary-bad craftsmanship.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

http://imgur.com/gallery/BWokq3K


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

core5 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/BWokq3K


That's one way to keep people from getting close to your car


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

core5 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/BWokq3K


Wow, I never expected anyone would make fake swangas.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

blueafro said:


> Wow, I never expected anyone would make fake swangas.


Why you think they are fake?


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Why you think they are fake?


Swangas, as they originated, are essentially characature wire wheels, with oversized wire used for the spokes and with the centers pushed way out, but still constructed like a normal wire wheel. These look like wire extensions thrown onto fairly normal wheels.

Edit: a google image search on "swangas" shows tons of wheels like these and not many like the early cartoon wire wheel swangas we used to see here (Dallas being where they originated). I guess styles march on and get cheapened down. Sad.


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

core5 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/BWokq3K


That's one way to keep people from getting close to your car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## dubbed42 (Jul 21, 2009)

some people need to learn when to quit.


crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

core5 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/BWokq3K


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Chris_V said:


>


Screw vinyl wrap, cardboard is the new shizznit!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

BluMagic said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

That cardboard Ferrari is a DIR, real f*cking hilarious :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=products_all


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the internet. Enjoy your stay.

Mind all the stains.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Welcome to the internet. Enjoy your stay.
> 
> Mind all the stains.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Slow-Ride said:


> That cardboard Ferrari is a DIR, real f*cking hilarious :laugh:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


You REALLY are giving Hungary a bad name.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

izzo said:


> You REALLY are giving Hungary a bad name.


Most of the picture came random from the internet.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4214451753.html

Check out the sweet red rotors on this El Diablo edition.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw this impending disaster on my way to work yesterday. Ay yai yai


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

bro_brah said:


> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4214451753.html
> 
> Check out the sweet red rotors on this El Diablo edition.


Holy ****ing ****, it's the return of the glorious red rotors :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Holy ****ing ****, it's the return of the glorious red rotors :heart::heart::heart:


Truf...









And the yellow rotors...









And the drilled rotors...


----------



## kaz02a4 (Jun 2, 2011)

izzo said:


> Truf...
> And the drilled rotors...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I can't handle it. This plus red rotors. Where's the story on the drilled ones??


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The story was, that is Honda suspension (and probably engine) tucked under a rabbit, and the rotors are drilled to be as light as possible, it's some sort of drag car or something that doesn't need super effective brakes, but light weight was the idea. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> The story was, that is Honda suspension (and probably engine) tucked under a rabbit, and the rotors are drilled to be as light as possible, it's some sort of drag car or something that doesn't need super effective brakes, but light weight was the idea.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


The motor was a VW w/ some Bertil's Racing goodies on it, IIRC. It was an auto-x only car meant to compete at the National level. It did quite well in spite of TCL's love of uneeded Big-Brake-Kits. The car was a purpose-built weapon. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> And the drilled rotors...


What is the big sprocket for to the right of the rotor? What kind of car is this?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> What is the big sprocket for to the right of the rotor? What kind of car is this?


VW Rabbit, custom crank sprocket & trigger setup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> VW Rabbit, custom crank sprocket & trigger setup.


Thanks. Looked like a sprocket from a go kart. Was looking for the chain.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

izzo said:


> And the drilled rotors...


*Suddenly...!*

[video=youtube;xWx_hPHHlLE#t=93]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWx_hPHHlLE#t=93[/video]


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> The story was, that is Honda suspension (and probably engine) tucked under a rabbit, and the rotors are drilled to be as light as possible, it's some sort of drag car or something that doesn't need super effective brakes, but light weight was the idea.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


w/e


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw this today. It says "boobies" all over it. I think it belongs in the parking thread too


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Looks clean:heart:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

izzo said:


> w/e


..?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Looks clean:heart:




Pink digital camo wrap and used to raise funds for breast cancer

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11076645705/" title="9626386746_551472bc92_o by djadamczyk, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/11076645705_54a16769ac.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="9626386746_551472bc92_o"></a>


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Pink digital camp wrap and used to raise funds for breast cancer



Styling isn't my cup of tea, but nevertheless a wonderful cause. The world needs more healthy boobies. Hats off to the owner. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The motor was a VW w/ some Bertil's Racing goodies on it, IIRC. It was an auto-x only car meant to compete at the National level. It did quite well in spite of TCL's love of uneeded Big-Brake-Kits. The car was a purpose-built weapon. :thumbup:


The SCCA or NASA let this car compete with those rotors? No way.
Every drilled hole is a weakened point on the rotor.
Working brakes are very important for any driving events- and especially when driving in parking lots with people standing around.
Failed brake rotor = can't go both feet in.
Fail on NASA or SCCA for letting that stupidity on track.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Pink digital camo wrap and used to raise funds for breast cancer
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11076645705/" title="9626386746_551472bc92_o by djadamczyk, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/11076645705_54a16769ac.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="9626386746_551472bc92_o"></a>


Ah the boobies written on the car makes sense now.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Pink digital camo wrap and used to raise funds for breast cancer
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11076645705/" title="9626386746_551472bc92_o by djadamczyk, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/11076645705_54a16769ac.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="9626386746_551472bc92_o"></a>


Clearly DIR


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

edit: show pic again...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> The SCCA or NASA let this car compete with those rotors? No way.
> Every drilled hole is a weakened point on the rotor.
> Working brakes are very important for any driving events- and especially when driving in parking lots with people standing around.
> Failed brake rotor = can't go both feet in.
> Fail on NASA or SCCA for letting that stupidity on track.


If you had any thermo-dynamics knowledge I'd continue this conversation, but you're obviously ignorant on the subject as that car won 2nd place its first year out in an extremely competitive class against a multi-time, consecutive National champion in a fully sanctioned SCCA National event. :thumbup:

Now enough w/ ignorant people thinking the rotors are DIW. Move along w/ your "fails". :wave:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DIW from the factory.. (OK, it this might fall under _not my style_, but it's from the FACTORY.)



My post from another thread said:


> I saw this yesterday morning. I knew it was new, since it had the same plate as his previous truck . Since I was familiar with his previous work, I hought it was a custom decal, aftermarket wheels, and a bunch of other aftermarket crap. Then I saw the embroidery on the seat and thought, it actually might be legit. I looked it up.
> 
> He finally got his dragon.
> 
> http://www.jeep.com/en/limited-editions/wrangler-unlimited-dragon/


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

69CougarConvert said:


> Ah the boobies written on the car makes sense now.


Yeah, it uses the pink breast cancer ribbon as a :heart: on the hood where it says scoobies(ribbon)boobies. I've seen it around the area a few times.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> DIW from the factory.. (OK, it this might fall under _not my style_, but it's from the FACTORY.)



I can't believe that's stock.. no way :screwy:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

PNDubber said:


> I can't believe that's stock.. no way :screwy:


http://www.carscoops.com/2013/09/2014-jeep-wrangler-dragon-edition.html












> Following the Polar Edition in Europe, the Jeep Wrangler receives another special edition model - this time in North America. Jeep has decided to build the Wrangler Dragon Design concept that was on display last year at the Auto China 2012.
> Sporting a Black and Bronze Satin Gloss exterior and interior tweaks, the 2014 Jeep Wrangler Dragon Edition will launch this fall in the U.S. with an MSRP of $36,095 (€27,150).
> 
> Based on the Jeep Wrangler Sahara, the limited-production model's main design highlight is the Dark Charcoal dragon decal that starts on the hood and runs along the driver’s side of the vehicle. Particularly in Asian cultures, the dragon symbolizes strength and power and is normally associated with royalty and good fortune.
> ...


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

I went to the site, I believe it. I was just saying its unbelievable that they produced that


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> If you had any thermo-dynamics knowledge I'd continue this conversation, but you're obviously ignorant on the subject as that car won 2nd place its first year out in an extremely competitive class against a multi-time, consecutive National champion in a fully sanctioned SCCA National event. :thumbup:
> 
> Now enough w/ ignorant people thinking the rotors are DIW. Move along w/ your "fails". :wave:


exactly....a 1700lb car that's going to be on the brakes for maybe 10-20 seconds tops in a one to two minute autocross course does not need a metric $hit ton of brake.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

At first I was like :thumbup:









But then I was like :banghead::banghead:









A few more from my travels:

DIW or DIR? 









Dat camberz


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> Pink digital camo wrap and used to raise funds for breast cancer


Also seen in: Ultimate Parking Thread


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Also seen in: Ultimate Parking Thread


Yeah I put the same picture in both. I figured it belonged in both threads before I was told about the wrap being for breast cancer.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Now enough w/ ignorant people thinking the rotors are DIW. Move along w/ your "fails". :wave:


Those rotors are defiantly doing it wrong. I guarantee some kid with a riced out Civic has already done this.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

PNDubber said:


> DIW or DIR?


DIR.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JJS119 said:


> Those rotors are defiantly doing it wrong. I guarantee some kid with a riced out Civic has already done this.


That doesn't change whether it was doing it right or wrong in an autocross only situation, though. If some kid sees this and thinks it's OK for the street then it's not on this guy, it's the fault of the idiotic kid.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if wrong or awesome. I would have loved to be there when the mechanic looked it over, or hear what he really said about it. 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4189600073.html


> *1999 Volkswagen vw GTI Drifting Race Car Supercharger Drifter - $1900 (Naples) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> If some kid sees this and thinks it's OK for the street then it's not on this guy, it's the fault of the idiotic kid.


Thats what I mean. When I first saw the picture I thought it was some kid that drilled his rotors and it was street used. But then I noticed it was done really really neat. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> And the drilled rotors...


Must go do this on my F-150. It will be much lighter and faster!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


I'd love to see the look on his face when he realizes there is a manual override..


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Came across this on street view


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just saw this at a gas station.
I have no idea how you could do this accidentally, or why you would do it on purpose.


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

:barf:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


That must be one of those new environmental bumpers they are bringing to market.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> That must be one of those new environmental bumpers they are bringing to market.


Floorboards are cut away and the car is propelled via foot power ala Flintstones.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

PNDubber said:


> But then I was like :banghead::banghead:


you don't like pink pinstripe? really if we have to ask whats wrong then maybe its not DIW


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

SgtArky said:


> you don't like pink pinstripe? really if we have to ask whats wrong then maybe its not DIW


If a pink pinstripe and pink wheel accents aren't diw then I don't know what is...


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

PNDubber said:


> If a pink pinstripe and pink wheel accents aren't diw then I don't know what is...


the only DIW in that pic is not keeping car/wheels clean, its cleanly done, and could have been girls car, not DIW


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

While it might not be DIW to me, at least it was an actual photo one of us took. In a sea of random CL and StreetView finds, it's refreshing.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> While it might not be DIW to me, at least it was an actual photo one of us took. In a sea of random CL and StreetView finds, it's refreshing.


^^ true that, too many random internets pics on here not taken by TCL people


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

romanl said:


> the only DIW in that pic is not keeping car/wheels clean, its cleanly done, and could have been girls car, not DIW


fair enough. I guess this one goes into doing-it-not-my-style



McBanagon said:


> While it might not be DIW to me, at least it was an actual photo one of us took. In a sea of random CL and StreetView finds, it's refreshing.


:thumbup:

Another one from this morning... 

Just when you thought Nissan cubes couldn't get any uglier.. They added 4 (a grand total of 5 ladies and gentlemen) antennas :facepalm: 
why. Just why.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

PNDubber said:


> Just when you thought Nissan cubes couldn't get any uglier.. They added 4 (a grand total of 5 ladies and gentlemen) antennas :facepalm:
> why. Just why.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> If a pink pinstripe and pink wheel accents aren't diw then I don't know what is...


being from seattle i would have thought you would be less closed minded.:thumbdown:

there is nothing wrong with pink.
girls car OR guys car.

as long as the style is right, which pink pinstripe and potentially pink wheel lips... seems like the owner might be on the right track.
unfortunately the car is dirty, that about the only DIW i see in that pic.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

stuff like this ruins it for people that run safe reliable amount of stretch


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> stuff like this ruins it for people that run safe reliable amount of stretch


Those wheels aren't really that wide. The guy just cut the face off of some bigger wheels, and welded them to his existing ones.

Also, "safe, reliable" tire stretch is an oxymoron. Just buy tires that fit.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

No no. That's an 18" tire on a 19" wheel. It's far beyond any sort of 'typical' stretch and is absolutely stupid (coming from someone who has no qualms about most stretched setups) :banghead:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> No no. That's an 18" tire on a 19" wheel. It's far beyond any sort of 'typical' stretch and is absolutely stupid (coming from someone who has no qualms about most stretched setups) :banghead:


No, it's bits of a 19" wheel bolted to an 18" wheel. From the website:

"What the owner did was take an 18-inch wheel and bolted in a 19-inch outer lip to it, so while it didn’t look like it was seated correctly, apparently it was since the wheel itself was still an 18-inch wheel all around."

Link:

http://stickydiljoe.com/2013/11/27/vegas-vip-festival-pre-meet-and-2013-vip-festival-coverage/

It's about 3/4 of the way down the page.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Those wheels aren't really that wide. The guy just cut the face off of some bigger wheels, and welded them to his existing ones.
> 
> Also, "safe, reliable" tire stretch is an oxymoron. Just buy tires that fit.



no it is not, plenty of people run a 225 on a 9" and autocross. the tire is stretched but within spec of the tire. 

I run tires slightly out of spec . I like it, it is safe i don't even have to run max PSI. there is a big difference between a 245 on a 10.5 and a 205 on a 10.5 safety wise.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

dunhamjr said:


> being from seattle i would have thought you would be less closed minded.:thumbdown:
> 
> there is nothing wrong with pink.
> girls car OR guys car.
> ...


I never said anything about gender, plus if you read my follow up post I agreed that it was just not within my tastes. 

It's funny how my geographic location determines my views... I will give you a short list of general topics (not trying to start an internets fight) 

Cool with gay marriage. Check
Cool with smoking weed. Check
In support of renewable energy sources. Check
pin stripes on cars (especially pink ones) that's a no go. 

I guess I'm just one of those close minded conservatives stuck in the past


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Came across this on street view


I actually like this and is clean. Not stickered out, paint job looks to be quality, wheels look ok and ride height is just right.... I think it is tastefully down, may not be everyone's cup of tea but I don't thing its DIW.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I actually like this and is clean. Not stickered out, paint job looks to be quality, wheels look ok and ride height is just right.... I think it is tastefully down, may not be everyone's cup of tea but I don't thing its DIW.


I agree it's not bad, but the shocker sticker makes it diw in my book

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

Remember when the Harlem Shake was a thing?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

100% Asian said:


> Remember when the Harlem Shake was a thing?


Back in the 80's..
What does that have to do with this picture?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Back in the 80's..
> What does that have to do with this picture?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harlem_Shake_(meme)


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I assume that he had an engine overheating issue.....










Because racevan....










Need some cross rails to complete your roof rack, Duct Tape (r) roof racks are the most inexpensive way to address your needs. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

100% Asian said:


> Remember when the Harlem Shake was a thing?


look at that lame ass Honda... :facepalm:


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

The mythical Golf GT-R:
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4209523260.html









List of mods include:
Over 15K invested in vehicle
- Body kits
- GTI Grill
- Intake, Stage Mods
- Exhaust
- Spoiler
- Painted Sports Wheels
- HID Halo Lights
- Black Rear Lights and LED Lighting
- Like new Drilled Brakes and Rotors
- OEM Touchscreen VW Audio
- Blue Ambient Lighting
- Armrest
- Like new 4 Pirelli tires
- Module System
- Tinted Windows
- Emblems and Decals
- All mods done at professional shop in Chicago


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

god i hate it when people don't even clean their car prior to listing it. come on, at least remove the water bottle... :banghead:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

bro_brah said:


> The mythical Golf GT-R:
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4209523260.html
> http://images.craigslist.org/00d0d_juX5eSf0O2a_600x450.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow that thing is probably pushing 380hp!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Brand New Chinese electric car from 2009 










































Sucide Sunroof :laugh:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

...I want to put an LS1 in it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> ...I want to put an LS1 in it.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> look at that lame ass Honda... :facepalm:


Yeah how dare he show up without played out wheels to match the other cars.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

bro_brah said:


> The mythical Golf GT-R:
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4209523260.html
> 
> List of mods include:
> ...


does $15K investment means he purchased the car for $14,900 and then invested $100 into it? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Original Content - My god..........................


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

CRacer21 said:


> Yeah how dare he show up without played out wheels to match the other cars.


Twas merely a joke aimed at the oh so unbiased 100% Asian. :beer:


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

bro_brah said:


> The mythical Golf GT-R:
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4209523260.html
> 
> 
> ...





jreed1337 said:


> god i hate it when people don't even clean their car prior to listing it. come on, at least remove the water bottle... :banghead:


_That's_ all you find wrong with that listing?


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

100% Asian said:


> _That's_ all you find wrong with that listing?


It's "tastefully modded", not too much to criticize really unless you of course you _have_ good taste.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


I thought it was funny at first, but then I saw this. That isn't even funny that's downright dangerous. None of those welds have good fusion, there is excessive spatter, whiskers (to high wire feed speed/ low voltage), and porosity... You can tell it was just ran waaay to cold. and those braces, what they cut them with oxy/fuel and didn't even bother to grind them smooth before bubblegum welding them to the frame. Wow....


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

is it me, or does the lift leg/pad look like an old trailer hitch? :screwy:


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

An electric car with a gearbox? take that tesla! :laugh:


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Much arm. 

So Raiders. 

Why.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

There's alot of reasons to be washing or rinsing your car while raining. The person who made this fail j-peg failed. I've rinsed 2 of my cars for years for a couple reasons. I'll give you guys a couple days or week to think it over.




REDGLI2012 said:


>


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> There's alot of reasons to be washing or rinsing your car while raining. The person who made this fail j-peg failed. I've rinsed 2 of my cars for years for a couple reasons. I'll give you guys a couple days or week to think it over.


The rain does half his job for him.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> The rain does half his job for him.


I washed 2 cars like that last month on the last warm day before the weather turned. I'm pretty sure my neighbors think I'm nuts by now.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I've washed cars in the rain before, I don't see the big deal. The car will get wet anyways, so why not wash it in the rain?


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

mbp487 said:


> Much arm.
> 
> So Raiders.
> 
> Why.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

bizybyker said:


> I thought it was funny at first, but then I saw this. That isn't even funny that's downright dangerous. None of those welds have good fusion, there is excessive spatter, whiskers (to high wire feed speed/ low voltage), and porosity... You can tell it was just ran waaay to cold. and those braces, what they cut them with oxy/fuel and didn't even bother to grind them smooth before bubblegum welding them to the frame. Wow....


Pretty sure the kid in the mkIV forum turning his plebe-Jetta into RWD went to the same welding school. :facepalm:


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

I love typing the word custom into the craigslist search feature.









http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/4229573151.html









http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/4236969300.html









http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/4217240048.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

From the junkyard...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

bro_brah said:


> I love typing the word custom into the craigslist search feature.


Geez there goes another hour of productivity

http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/4237075830.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> From the junkyard...


That suspension is rock hard!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


what did it usta be


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://galeria.totalcar.hu/tesztek/2009/04/24/a_jov%C3%B5_mindent_viv%C3%B5je_flybo_total_electric/834319_e587413ca599453ae7cea13bcc453cfe_q.jpg
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I though the word columbmeter was the most engrish word on there. Then I found out its a real thing, just 2 words put together.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

bro_brah said:


> I love typing the word custom into the craigslist search feature.


took me a while to find something, but this is a good one...

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4233793444.html


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> took me a while to find something, but this is a good one...
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4233793444.html


" I have also added a one of a kind feature I like to make things my own and do things that no one else has." Facepalm:Engage


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


You'll be happy to know that they stopped after making five of them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_288_GTO#Evoluzione


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

it looked like a replica


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> it looked like a replica


You might be on to something.. LOL


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

I see this car around sometimes, I had a pic of it but my phone got reset and lost it. I havent seen it lately, but when I do I will get it well documented

Skip to around 45seconds






Every inch of this thing is covered in stick on chrome pieces and chrome door molding


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>





crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Electronics, what electronics?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Interior by Lotus


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Interior by Lotus


Why do you say that


I'm all for improving your ICE (in-car entertainment), but installation with subtlety is the key. 1 speaker per door and it would have looked 100% stock. Perhaps he was going for the opposite, which very well could be the case. I used to kind of like that...when I was 17


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

MooseWhip said:


> I see this car around sometimes, I had a pic of it but my phone got reset and lost it. I havent seen it lately, but when I do I will get it well documented
> 
> Skip to around 45seconds
> 
> ...


Man you are right. Taking video of yourself from a non hands free device is doing it wrong.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Why do you say that


Because of the mess that was the Esprit interior.


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

TaaT said:


>



This is all I can think of


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


I was going through old post and came across a picture of the car.


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

Yep that's it lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/4237503846.html


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

bro_brah said:


> http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/4237503846.html


Haha, that picture makes it look really tiny.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

CSFiend said:


> Haha, that picture makes it look really tiny.



I thought it was an R/C car haha


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> I thought it was an R/C car haha


I thought it was a riced out pedal car. LOL!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


Id drive this :laugh:


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

Southern Jetta said:


> I thought it was a riced out pedal car. LOL!


That was my thought too - either a pedal car or a modified Power Wheels 


Sent from my mobile pron box.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

ADargetnI said:


> Id drive this :laugh:


Every time I see an ad with a donk caprice/cutlass that says "rims not included its on stock wheels now" ect I think of doing this.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


It takes serious balls to do that mod.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


It's a multifunctional wing on a drift car, there is absolutely nothing wrong here :sly: :laugh: 

E36 M3 with an LS1 = DIR :thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Might be more reliable than the real one. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Old Windy said:


> Might be more reliable than the real one.
> 
> 
> Brought to you by ACME.


LMAO:laugh:


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Is that blood?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

96 GST - $6000 and it's yours


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You be the judge - 87 V6 auto


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool, it matches the fence.


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

aar0n. said:


> It's a multifunctional wing on a drift car, there is absolutely nothing wrong here :sly: :laugh:
> 
> E36 M3 with an LS1 = DIR :thumbup:


the diw is obviously that the girl is unattractive


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

DocWalt said:


> Cool, it matches the fence.


:thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/4247467046.html


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

mikebuffer said:


> the diw is obviously that the girl is unattractive


Elbows and such.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Claff said:


> http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/4247467046.html


Just because the car is 20+ years old doesn't mean it is ok to have Historic tags in MD - if you intend to use the car as DD it is illegal...and IF the clown has ins...I wonder if they know he is probably DDing it and using Historic tags to 'get by on the cops'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> Just because the car is 20+ years old doesn't mean it is ok to have Historic tags in MD - if you intend to use the car as DD it is illegal...and IF the clown has ins...I wonder if they know he is probably DDing it and using Historic tags to 'get by on the cops'


That's exactly why you get an antique registration on a stanced Toyota. In VA you would also be avoiding yearly registration fees, personal property tax, and emissions and safety inspections, too.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> Just because the car is 20+ years old doesn't mean it is ok to have Historic tags in MD - if you intend to use the car as DD it is illegal...and IF the clown has ins...I wonder if they know he is probably DDing it and using Historic tags to 'get by on the cops'


Overly concerned with things having absolutely nothing to do with you much? :facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Overly concerned with things having absolutely nothing to do with you much? :facepalm:


Skirting tax dollars that we all have to pay concerns me. Starting arguments on the internet with fluff about things that have absolutely nothing to do with you much?


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.t-s.be/gallery.php


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Here is a real beauty that an ex co worker drove a couple years ago. The "Alerho"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> Just because the car is 20+ years old doesn't mean it is ok to have Historic tags in MD - if you intend to use the car as DD it is illegal...and IF the clown has ins...I wonder if they know he is probably DDing it and using Historic tags to 'get by on the cops'


Agreed. However I think enforcement of Historic registrations is practically zero. I have two historically-tagged cars, neither of which are daily drivers. I could put historic tags on the CRX but that is the commuter. But I do see a lot of ordinary non-collector, non-cared-for cars wearing historic tags and you know they're not going to club events, car shows, or only being used as "occasional transportation". And they're going to ruin it for the rest of us who can legitimately take advantage of the historic registrations and accept their limitations.

Having said that, here's an Acura RSX Type R

http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/4192991226.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

randyvr6 said:


> Here is a real beauty that an ex co worker drove a couple years ago. The "Alerho"


tha*


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

dcmix5 said:


> http://www.t-s.be/gallery.php
> ic:
> ic:
> ic:
> ...



because broken suspension, Hellapoke, or because the website says Aircooled?


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

The areo modded xa is not necessarily diw. See results of similar builds here. 

Disclaimer: there is tons of diw on that site. There is also some cool stuff.



Edit... due to quality of some mods (rusty wood screws) it fits. The corregated plastic and wheel dishes are cool with me though.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I never understand those hypermiler cars. I'd rather spend extra money on gas than drive around in those monstrosities.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Claff said:


> http://smd.craigslist.org/cto/4247467046.html





> But will come with the $2800.00 drift wheels and springs to be slammed


I wasn't aware that the market was so strong for MB Battles.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

PNDubber said:


>


Funny thing is, mk2 Jettas do not have folding rear seats, so the trunk is now dead weight... might as well start with a golf.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

So subtle....











Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Skittles taste the rainbow


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> So subtle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help me out here. What am I missing?


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

PNDubber said:


> hypermileage car


Lol @ VT plates and original tail lights. Can register anything in VT!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Omnilith said:


> Help me out here. What am I missing?


MK4 and the rainbow perfect picture.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we have a winner for the day....


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

oh my, that's impressive... :laugh:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Old Windy said:


> MK4 and the rainbow perfect picture.


So what is it doing in THIS thread? Sure it's a MK4 but that's not enough to qualify for the DIW thread.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

admiralbabar said:


> I think we have a winner for the day....


Wtf is that? A zx2? For some reason the tail lights are screaming cavalier at me


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

330iZHP said:


> Just because the car is 20+ years old doesn't mean it is ok to have Historic tags in MD - if you intend to use the car as DD it is illegal...and IF the clown has ins...I wonder if they know he is probably DDing it and using Historic tags to 'get by on the cops'





McBanagon said:


> That's exactly why you get an antique registration on a stanced Toyota. In VA you would also be avoiding yearly registration fees, personal property tax, and emissions and safety inspections, too.



The big difference is MD doesn't enforce the rule at all, those tags are everywhere. In VA they'll pull you over for it in a heartbeat. When I lived in MD all my cars had historic tags for years, now that I live in VA I won't touch the antiques.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Wtf is that? A zx2? For some reason the tail lights are screaming cavalier at me


Yep, it's an early zx2 :thumbup:

I've seen it go through phases, the wicked custom paint job and the wide body kit are the newest additions. I hadn't seen it for a while and I knew I had to get a pic. I think next time I'll ask the owner to check it out so I can get detailed pics.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Seen today. So glad they parked in two spaces to keep scratches and door dings from messing up the spray bomb paint job (mostly in primer)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

admiralbabar said:


> I think we have a winner for the day....


METH. Not even once.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Oldsmobile Loderunner only begs one question, why not use the Ciera wagon instead of a truck cap?
Not even, it's sweet the way it is.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Also what's with the boat railing around the bed cap


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CHARGE SPEED

(taken from my very special 13mp potato)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


Oh lawd


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


texas?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> texas?


Could very well be.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From the Torino forum


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I wonder if it runs this oil:










[SUB]Fun Fact: I actually really like HK, my wife got me into it.. um, into her.....[/SUB]



....runseace:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> [SUB]Fun Fact: I actually really like HK, my wife got me into it.. um, into her.....[/SUB]


Um...oh...kaaay...


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Could very well be.


Early Esprit press photo? :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> From the Torino forum


Looks like he got tired of her _"I didn't see the mailbox_" excuse when she backed over it the third time.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> So subtle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this home? 
I've always said I want a garage with some living space attached to it... looks nice.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

$75K? That's officially DIW

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/chevrolet/corvette/1618798.html


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^ Ouy vey! :facepalm:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From the Torino forum


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4262713789.html


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

CRacer21 said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4262713789.html


I think they have a thing with wide lights.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

It's just trying to be a Integra lol


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

spitfirevr6 said:


> It's just trying to be a Integra lol


Oh, yeah that's probably it. I thought the headlights were these at first.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> From the Torino forum


There must be a story behind that.
maybe used as a mail delivery vehicle... and the driver "drives" from the passenger side and wanted a better mirror to see traffic coming?


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>


Please tell me you're driving 18wheeler for that pick up load to be at your eye level


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

PerL said:


>


Not only did this moron destroy his vehicle but he didn't even tighten down all the nuts that connect the suspension to the strut tower :facepalm:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PerL said:


>


Welds :banghead:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Also, hood pin that appears to be attached at the weakest point possible.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Integracivichatch....
Not bad work I dig the rear end... 
I may be diw...


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
MJ THRILLER JACKET ? jast sayin


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JohnnyRado said:


> MJ THRILLER JACKET ? jast sayin


I'd beat it.

DON'T YOU MAKE ME REPEAT IT!


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

May I interest you in a brand new...a brand new...

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=49504&endYear=2014&vehicleStyleCodes=COUPE&modelCode1=CIVIC&showcaseOwnerId=1048238&startYear=2014&makeCode1=HONDA&searchRadius=200&showcaseListingId=361792816&mmt=%5BHONDA%5BCIVIC%5B%5D%5D%5B%5D%5D&listingId=362279782&Log=0

This dealership has the worst images of their inventory that I have ever seen. Nice chops!

http://www.jeffreyhonda.com/inventory/new/honda/civic


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

PerL said:


>


Those are my welds, please blur them out for me.....................kidding.

Just another reason why Home Depot/Tractor Supply/Northern Tool should not sell welders!

Also, from what I understand shock towers are made from high tensile strength steel and require a little more finesse then just "zapping" them with some flux core wire!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Good lord, some people have no business welding. The owner cant think that is at all a sound weld. And who needs wipers? :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I wouldn't feel safe sitting in that car while its in park.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

welderdood said:


> Those are my welds, please blur them out for me.....................kidding.
> 
> Just another reason why Home Depot/Tractor Supply/Northern Tool should not sell welders!
> 
> Also, from what I understand shock towers are made from high tensile strength steel and require a little more finesse then just "zapping" them with some flux core wire!


seriously. i dont know, but those welds really really really make me angry. even if the welds were fantastic, the theory behind the mod itself is already flawed! i know its not my car and such, but :banghead:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

SpecificationR said:


> seriously. i dont know, but those welds really really really make me angry. even if the welds were fantastic, the theory behind the mod itself is already flawed! i know its not my car and such, but :banghead:


It was done by someone who wanted the "stance" and wanted to do it on the cheap and do it quickly too. In theory it could be done. But not grinding the paint down, setting up the welder correctly and not boxing it in only means that it was going to fail putting everyone else on the road in danger.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PerL said:


>


I reverse google image searched this trying to find the vehicle.
But the only hits were this thread and one from 08.

http://passionford.com/forum/genera...-tuners-mechanics-worst-bodge-youve-seen.html


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

this is so much better then the funny picture thread.....in


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Wrong or right?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

PerL said:


> Wrong or right?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4945932-I-take-pics-of-funny-license-plates/page48


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


This guy is legit, he drifts that car like a madman. Factory 55 is his shop.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

MolotovMan said:


> This guy is legit, he drifts that car like a madman. Factory 55 is his shop.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MolotovMan said:


> This guy is legit, he drifts that car like a madman. Factory 55 is his shop.


Then he should wear a bunch of his own shop's clothing because he's being an attention-whore and at least he could make it work for him. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> Wrong or right?


Plate for Bitburg, Germany. Why would you think it is wrong, *****?


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s2.postimg.org/wpvlthbi1/0020357.jpg' border='0' alt="0020357" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/'>free image hosting</a><br /><br />


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Plasti-Derp


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster. said:


>


Yes he needs to lower his car.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Yes he needs to lower his car.


Look at the windshield banner. :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

izzo said:


>


DIR. :laugh: Best wrap job i've ever seen.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> DIR. :laugh: Best wrap job i've ever seen.


:laugh: I wonder how many rolls that took?!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> DIR. :laugh: Best wrap job i've ever seen.


Probably _does _look better than what's underneath. :laugh:


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> DIR. :laugh: Best wrap job i've ever seen.


It's probably what's holding the car together


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

Executive compact can haz europlate?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

If executive compact is in Germany, it can haz europlate.
Matter of a fact, if executive compact is in Germany, executive compact must haz europlate.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

izzo said:


>


using a truck for work ? 

that is DIR in my opinion


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

drhavoc said:


> using a truck for work ?
> 
> that is DIR in my opinion


Uuuugh.... no. Let me zoom-zoom that for you, see if you can get it now.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

izzo said:


>





jreed1337 said:


> DIR. :laugh: Best wrap job i've ever seen.


Yeah, X2. I actually had to look at it for a second to realize what was going on there. I'm pretty sure they sold them in that exact color.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

izzo said:


> Uuuugh.... no. Let me zoom-zoom that for you, see if you can get it now.


what am i missing here...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> what am i missing here...


RIGID on the toolbox, yet the truck is beat


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Uuuuugh.... rear bumper held by duct tape and zip ties.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> what am i missing here...


Work trucks for work with is one thing, that's simply a POS. Imagine what might be wrong that can't be seen. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

izzo said:


> Uuuugh.... no. Let me zoom-zoom that for you, see if you can get it now.


That tailgate looks to be the following:

flexible or pliant; not stiff.
moving; not fixed.
not Marked by a lack of flexibility; not rigorous and exacting
bending; not physically inflexible or stiff: 
not unbending; not rigorously strict; not severe
not completely or excessively:


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> That tailgate looks to be the following:
> 
> flexible or pliant; not stiff.
> moving; not fixed.
> ...


I've how the toolbox says Ridgid even though that's not the correct spelling but I'm sure people get the point.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

izzo said:


> Uuuuugh.... rear bumper held by duct tape and zip ties.


I'm pretty sure its just keeping the plastic step piece in place. The tabs on the bottom break off and they become loose, happened to all our fords.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Rush hour crash video this AM in Minneapolis area. Happened at 7:30am on I-694. Almost a 100ft drop.

http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3272459.shtml


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Shawn O said:


> Rush hour crash video this AM in Minneapolis area. Happened at 7:30am on I-694. Almost a 100ft drop.
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3272459.shtml


Using the bank of the river as a landing ramp is doing it RIGHT.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

scoTT la rock said:


> opcorn:


sun photobomb?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Shawn O said:


> Rush hour crash video this AM in Minneapolis area. Happened at 7:30am on I-694. Almost a 100ft drop.
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3272459.shtml





> A Maplewood woman survived after her truck went off an overpass in Little Canada on Tuesday.


Fixed: A Maplewood woman survived after she drove her truck off an overpass in Little Canada on Tuesday.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

passat911 said:


> I've how the toolbox says Ridgid even though that's not the correct spelling but I'm sure people get the point.


It's a large tool manufacturer selling tools world wide. https://www.ridgid.com/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

May be DINMS, but anyway:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> May be DINMS, but anyway:


haha, it is pretty bad but i'd rock the hell out of that thing.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4267628655.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4267628655.html


"the back end looks like a corvette!"

does it now... :what:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

It doesn't look terrible from the side shot. From the rear however:thumbdown:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And I see this crap all the time... 4x4 "stanced" trucks (jacked up.. bigger tires sticking out) with completely shot tires due to worn out or poorly set suspensions.
I am sure this was great in the snow we had this week.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


So wait, was that a genuine Land Rover? Just one with a bad set of wheels?

I'm kinda confused because the Defender has been in production with the same basic bodystyle for the last 247 years. It has only had minor revisions, like the clear turn signals and such. Therefor I was thinking this entire vehicle was a Jeep wrangler with a LR front end grafted on and other bits in the back. The wheels were an obvious afterthought or they ran out of money at this point and went cheap.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1. Has wrecked BMW
2. Prices body panels.
3. ??????
4. "the back end looks like a corvette!"


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Chris_V said:


>


It is totally beyond me how somebody could want to build that, start building it, finish it, and try to sell it without realizing how terrible it looks. Ugh. I wouldn't even _draw_ something so utterly lacking in cohesiveness.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> So wait, was that a genuine Land Rover? Just one with a bad set of wheels?
> 
> I'm kinda confused because the Defender has been in production with the same basic bodystyle for the last 247 years. It has only had minor revisions, like the clear turn signals and such. Therefor I was thinking this entire vehicle was a Jeep wrangler with a LR front end grafted on and other bits in the back. The wheels were an obvious afterthought or they ran out of money at this point and went cheap.


Of course it's a genuine Land Rover, of the Defender variation which has been in production for the last 20 years or so. They all look the same up until the 2011 revision, which got a really ugly front end plastic treatment. 

DIW, factory style :thumbdown:


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

The LR seems to have an unusual number plate where* 'NWDEF' *is unrecognized on an insurance database her in UK

I thought it might be *NNDEF* or *NW0EF* neither seem to work,
it would identify the make and model, although TBH it looks LR

there are any number of defenders here that look a whole lot worse than that in terms of wheelage


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is making a Jeep into a LR a thing? I didn't think it was. It seems like too much work.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Chris_V said:


>


Parked against the curb due to no parking brake because Racecar®. :facepalm:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Parked against the curb due to no parking brake because Racecar®. :facepalm:


Because Racecar also probably explains the 2x4 used as a trunk lid prop rod.

Today's contribution: I shot this picture last month, not in 2003


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

renticular said:


> The LR seems to have an unusual number plate where* 'NWDEF' *is unrecognized on an insurance database her in UK
> 
> I thought it might be *NNDEF* or *NW0EF* neither seem to work,
> it would identify the make and model, although TBH it looks LR
> ...


Could be show plates from a dealer or something, and not actual registration plates


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


> Today's contribution: I shot this picture [of grey Tiberon] last month, not in 2003


It's a shame. Some of those were actually pretty clean. Too bad that was the result of someone's attention to detail.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

New engine for the yellow Audi? :laugh:










(Engine/trans for a '53 Dodge M37 via Craigslist)


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

WD-40 said:


> New engine for the yellow Audi? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It even comes with a yellow fan belt!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ next gen tweel :thumbup:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


Credit given for those tires wearing evenly. Owner must have been a stickler for rotations.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Credit given for those tires wearing evenly. Owner must have been a stickler for rotations.


Tires are expensive, yo. I bet those are the original rubber, and a young owner's first new car and they can't afford new tires.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> "the back end looks like a corvette!"
> 
> does it now... :what:


IDK.. I do see a resemblance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Tires are expensive, yo. I bet those are the original rubber, and a young owner's first new car and they can't afford new tires.


People have money for what they think is important.
I bet that was a Starbucks parking lot... and they have the newest iPhone.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> So wait, was that a genuine Land Rover? Just one with a bad set of wheels?
> 
> I'm kinda confused because the Defender has been in production with the same basic bodystyle for the last 247 years. It has only had minor revisions, like the clear turn signals and such. Therefor I was thinking this entire vehicle was a Jeep wrangler with a LR front end grafted on and other bits in the back. The wheels were an obvious afterthought or they ran out of money at this point and went cheap.


I was looking at UK for sale Defenders, 100s or whatever the older ones are called.
Thinking about the 25 year import options... since these things go for crazy money in the US.
The older Defenders are very utilitarian.. but seem to be great off road vehicles.
But to stick some 25 series tires on blinged out wheels? Come on.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I was looking at UK for sale Defenders, 100s or whatever the older ones are called.
> Thinking about the 25 year import options... since these things go for crazy money in the US.
> The older Defenders are very utilitarian.. but seem to be great off road vehicles.
> But to stick some 25 series tires on blinged out wheels? Come on.


Are they 25 years yet? I know you can get them for less than £1000 in the UK. I have dreams of bringing one over, I want one so bad 

edit: that price was what a friend out there told me, but after looking at autotrader UK, late 80s models are more like £3000. Is it possible the ability to import them here would inflate their price there?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> People have money for what they think is important.
> I bet that was a Starbucks parking lot... and they have the newest iPhone.


That's what I was getting at. Hope they sell the car or get new tires before they kill someone.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

For the Official Fiesta-Zach3rtuning Collective, or OFZC










>











You guys are doing it wrong. :beer:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

crannky said:


> For the Official Fiesta-Zach3rtuning Collective, or OFZC
> 
> You guys are doing it wrong. :beer:


Am I missing something?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

airjor13 said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

CRacer21 said:


> Am I missing something?


This


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The last two are lost on me too. 

Although I'm thinking it's the seatbelts buckled to shut up the reminder in the interior pic. I valeted cars for a year and a half and I had two regulars at the hotel I worked at who did that.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

CRacer21 said:


> Am I missing something?


Some dude in TCL sold his e46 M3 and bought a Fiesta ST. Then some other dudes got their nuts in a twist about it and told him it was a downgrade. Hilarity then ensued. (that last part is a lie)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

^^^ :facepalm:


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> The last two are lost on me too.
> 
> Although I'm thinking it's the seatbelts buckled to shut up the reminder in the interior pic. I valeted cars for a year and a half and I had two regulars at the hotel I worked at who did that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


this, car was locked, seat-belt was buckled in I assume to shut-up reminder. DIW


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

crannky said:


> For the Official Fiesta-Zach3rtuning Collective, or OFZC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> Some dude in TCL sold his e46 M3 and bought a Fiesta ST. Then some other dudes got their nuts in a twist about it and told him it was a downgrade. Hilarity then ensued. (that last part is a lie)


I perused that thread. My comments/reference were from TST one, though.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888007-The-Smoking-Tire-E46-M3-vs-Fiesta-ST. And to be fair, I understand they are saying it's just as, if not more fun in some contexts. I also think it may have been a little out of place for the dude who said it was a downgrade to say that. 

However, the responses stating that it's not are just ****ing ridiculous. It's the same thing Zach3rtuning does when defending MKIIIs. Which, incidentally, are 20 year-old econ the Fiesta ST has comparable performance specs to.

If one fun car is going to be derided because of owners making ridiculously lofty comparisons to more athletic, better performing, better built cars, just because said car is "fun", then I'm all for holding TCL to a modicum of consistency and calling folks out. :beer:


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

crannky said:


> I perused that thread. My comments/reference were from TST one, though.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6888007-The-Smoking-Tire-E46-M3-vs-Fiesta-ST. And to be fair, I understand they are saying it's just as, if not more fun in some contexts. I also think it may have been a little out of place for the dude who said it was a downgrade to say that.
> 
> ...


no one is holding the illusion that the Fiesta ST is a super car, but have you even driven one? seen one?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> Although I'm thinking it's the seatbelts buckled to shut up the reminder in the interior pic. I valeted cars for a year and a half and I had two regulars at the hotel I worked at who did that.


Yes, if you want to drive without wearing your seatbelt and you DON'T want to listen to the seatbelt reminder chime, that's the only way to do it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Son said:


> Yes, if you want to drive without wearing your seatbelt and you DON'T want to listen to the seatbelt reminder chime, that's the only way to do it.


Not quite.


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Not quite.


I was driving my work truck around, and I spent a good 2 minutes trying to figure out a way to put the seat belt on behind my seat so it wouldn't annoy me. I realized I spent like 10x more time than it would have taken me to just put the stupid thing on. I felt dumb.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Intalex said:


> I was driving my work truck around, and I spent a good 2 minutes trying to figure out a way to put the seat belt on behind my seat so it wouldn't annoy me. I realized I spent like 10x more time than it would have taken me to just put the stupid thing on. I felt dumb.


LOL. I don't understand why people go to these lengths to disarm/bypass the seat belt alarm instead of putting it on. (or why people refuse to wear them in the first place - but that's a conversation for another thread)

A image search online returns all sorts of types of dummy buckle inserts.










Even carbon fiber - because racecar.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

With Iron Duke power


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

airjor13 said:


> no one is holding the illusion that the Fiesta ST is a super car, but have you even driven one? seen one?


Why does it matter if I've driven one? Just so we're clear, I'm not the one saying it isn't a fun car, or on the street as much or more fun than the M3. I totally understand and agree that can be the case. 

Here. Same situation, different cars: I have a car that I enjoy very much and is a ****load of fun. No one is going to buy going from an M3 to a MKIII VR6 isn't a downgrade and I can only think of 1 person who would try to convince anyone otherwise (Bless his heart). It's Fiesta owners (plural--like many of you) telling the internet it's not a downgrade. I'm just the one trying to keep some perspective here. :beer:


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> LOL. I don't understand why people go to these lengths to disarm/bypass the seat belt alarm instead of putting it on. (or why people refuse to wear them in the first place - but that's a conversation for another thread)
> 
> A image search online returns all sorts of types of dummy buckle inserts.
> 
> ...


I think people just maybe never came up with the possibility those even exist because it's so obvious.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

crannky said:


> Why does it matter if I've driven one? Just so we're clear, I'm not the one saying it isn't a fun car, or on the street as much or more fun than the M3. I totally understand and agree that can be the case.
> 
> Here. Same situation, different cars: I have a car that I enjoy very much and is a ****load of fun. No one is going to buy going from an M3 to a MKIII VR6 isn't a downgrade and I can only think of 1 person who would try to convince anyone otherwise (Bless his heart). It's Fiesta owners (plural--like many of you) telling the internet it's not a downgrade. I'm just the one trying to keep some perspective here. :beer:


Nobody cares. Stop DIW in the DIW thread. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nobody cares. Stop DIW in the DIW thread. :facepalm:


Wait? Wouldn't DIW in a DIW thread be.. um,

DIR.

?

!

?

! 

no?


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nobody cares. Stop DIW in the DIW thread. :facepalm:


I made a post. Someone asked a question, I answered it. Callate.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

crannky said:


> I made a post. Someone asked a question, I answered it. Callate.


And yet nobody cares what you think especially when you take dozens of paragraphs to say essentially nothing in a thread concerning _pictures_ of DIW. :facepalm:


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And yet nobody cares what you think especially when you take dozens of paragraphs to say essentially nothing in a thread concerning _pictures_ of DIW. :facepalm:


IDK, brah. I see words, and ****, on every page. :wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


GTFO with your doing it right, McBanagon!


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted at the pick n pull today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zman86 said:


> Spotted at the pick n pull today


Were they dropping it off?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The wheels look nice though. Are those OEM wheels from a nicer car? 

I wanna say they look like Audi wheels, probably knockoffs though. Whats the chance that the PT & Audi has the same bolt patterns.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> The wheels look nice though. Are those OEM wheels from a nicer car?
> 
> I wanna say they look like Audi wheels, probably knockoffs though. Whats the chance that the PT & Audi has the same bolt patterns.


they are older audi tt wheels and if I'm not mistaking, they were 5x100 which were the same as the PT Cruiser and Neon (I had a 1999 Dodge Neon)


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah pt cruisers attract a weird crowd. That's actually one of the more reasonable ones I've seen. I once went to a "car show" in Salem MA. I didn't realize it would be mostly poorly modified pt cruisers. It was pretty bad. Also 9/10 that I see have an autozone stick-on hood scoop for some reason.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

the new G-R8?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PNDubber said:


> the new G-R8?


Just a few days ago I saw a TT done this way.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Just a few days ago I saw a TT done this way.


Somehwere in this thread I posted a 350Z with that accent on it.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

PNDubber said:


> the new *G-R8*?


Reminded me of


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ love that the sideview mirror is pointing in a completely useless direction


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

evosky said:


> ^ love that the sideview mirror is pointing in a completely useless direction


:laugh:

i love everything about that car for some awful reason.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

nothing to see here....... drive along..... 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wtf? What is that crap coming off the tires?


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

they look like those cable type tire chains


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Wtf? What is that crap coming off the tires?


^^^ winter cables/chains just hanging along for a ride. looked like they came of and wrapped around axel/suspension ??? dunno guy driving seemed not bothered or aware


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Browsing cheap Craigslist cars is interesting.




























http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4280595347.html


Just throw a new roof on there, and clean the 6 month old deer guts out and you're golden! 




















http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4280533987.html


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

jettagli1991 said:


> Browsing cheap Craigslist cars is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4280533987.html



but but but.... JDM...

Oh, and :screwy:



> the best part it does not have to go through an insurance inspection since its a clean title ..


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Did they squeeze the exhaust pipes in the middle to make it appear as 2 pipes. Effectively giving the car QUAD EXHAUST.

Quad outlets on a 1.what 1.2, 1.1 liter engine... Sure, why not


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Quad outlets on a 1.what 1.2, 1.1 liter engine...


Or 600ccm 2 stroke  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eapt8Ato5ws


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

jettagli1991 said:


> Browsing cheap Craigslist cars is interesting.
> 
> 
> Just throw a new roof on there, and clean the 6 month old deer guts out and you're golden!


"small dent was also put on the fender "


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VWmk3GTI said:


> "small dent was also put on the fender "


Craigslist lingo:

"Faded paint" -- visible rust, maybe all the way through.

"small dent" -- huge dent / panel missing.

"glass chip" -- no windshield.

"runs rough" -- wont start without starter fluid. wont stay running.


.ect...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

_If_ that thing could get to 100mph, it'd probably do a wheelie!


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Wait? Wouldn't DIW in a DIW thread be.. um,
> 
> DIR.
> 
> ...


Didn't you ever learn, two DIWs do not make a DIR?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There was tape on the inside, too. 










Edit - I didn't even notice the club when I took the photo.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

LindsayLowhan said:


>


I want to shoot this person


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PerL said:


>


Transformers went wrong? :laugh:





TaaT said:


>


Turbonator has been all over eBay for years now.





LindsayLowhan said:


>


Rusty Slammington wanna-be :facepalm:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

airjor13 said:


> I want to shoot this person


It's a Photoshop.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It's a Photoshop.


You're right.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know this isn't on the level of some of these creations... but when did a big "SPECIAL EDITION" sticker ever mean anything other that poor taste?
And these are getting rare with the manual in good shape.

http://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/4292293262.html



> 1994 Acura Legend LS Coupe Honda Mtr Co SPORTY SHARP *special graphics!* - $1850 (Marion, N.C.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> I know this isn't on the level of some of these creations... but when did a big "SPECIAL EDITION" sticker ever mean anything other that poor taste?
> And these are getting rare with the manual in good shape.
> 
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/4292293262.html


Get rid of the stickers and seat covers, and its still a sexy Type-II with a 6 speed = rare Legend


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

airjor13 said:


> Get rid of the stickers and seat covers, and its still a sexy Type-II with a 6 speed = rare Legend


I'm sure the seat covers cover up destroyed leather.
But yes.. it can be saved.
The close up of the door looks like the paint job was one of those "paint over everything including rubber" paint jobs.
But again... can be saved.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ...


Jumper cables in back, red flag up front


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I know this isn't on the level of some of these creations... but when did a big "SPECIAL EDITION" sticker ever mean anything other that poor taste?
> And these are getting rare with the manual in good shape.
> 
> 
> ...


The sticker isn't even level. :screwy:


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Fail


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Not sure if rozap but definitely worthy.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Black car with a wrap
The dude: http://www.parkwestgallery.com/26481/duaiv-designs-custom-ferrari-458-spider/
The gallery: http://wrapsone.com/2013/10/24/custom-designed-partial-wrap-ferrari-458-spider/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Subtle


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to ruin a car old man.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

passat911 said:


> Way to ruin a car old man.


Relax. It is a vinyl wrap. 


That being said, I don't hate it as much as I probably should.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

passat911 said:


> Way to ruin a car old man.


Guy has *F.U.* money so he doesn't care what people say. Obvious he wants attention in his life and to get people talking about him... hint, its working.

The cars covered in the "LV' logos and other designer names are worse. Just think of this as an "Art car" that some manufacturers actually commission themselves. This is just privately done.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Friend of mine just came from Dubai and showed me this two examples. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

I dig the colorful 458 :beer: DIR


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Wow, massive torques.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry for the potato pictures but I thought I'd share this lovely machine!




























Some of the finer details





































And last but not least, the interior...limited spray paint addition!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Its almost like the owner went out of his way to make it look as bad as possible. I mean if your gonna rattle can spray your car, can't you at least TRY to smooth it out a little better. And that passenger side A pillar, what the hell is going on there. It almost looks like a tear in fiberglass but that panel is made of steel.... at least the oem part is metal, god help us if that really is fiberglass.... Plus is it my eyes or is the entire car sitting crooked / off.


----------



## tamuir21 (Jan 7, 2014)

what you gunna gun it to 88?


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Two different tires on the rear?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

All four tires where different brands and yes the whole car was about 2"lower on the passenger side. Car made my day haha


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ADargetnI said:


> All four tires where different brands and yes the whole car was about 2"lower on the passenger side. Car made my day haha


Were you detailing it for a car show?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Were you detailing it for a car show?


Haha he came in for window tint...gotta get dem tintz yo!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Two for one: badly kitted Del Sol and blue-headlighted Mercury Grand Marquis. If brodozers are DIW I might have a trifecta here. Spotted in a Pep Boys parking lot of course.









Not one but two "lowered" decals on a nearly-stock-height Scion: One says "Not drunk: avoiding potholes", the other "Be patient, I'm Lowered"









Then there's the whole "Simply clean" decal on an obviously dirty car.

Ever seen a new Camaro turned into a Trans Am? (apologies for lousy picture)


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That was rather uninspiring. I was expecting carnage, one of those "Hey, hold my beer. Watch this!" moments...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> That was rather uninspiring. I was expecting carnage, one of those "Hey, hold my beer. Watch this!" moments...


Yeah.. not sure what is DIR in that video.
Maybe devianb just doesn't like high boys.
But that's how they pit big drag tires under cars back then... they had to jack the car up if they didn't want to tub it out.
Stock classes may not have even let them tub it out for bigger tires.
Then the seriously powerful drag racers raised the front up for better weight transfer... the "high boy".
These things look bizarre now.


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

Literally spray painted it then toke pictures. You can see the grass marks on all side, and he sprayed the tires on the other side instead of turning the wheel straight lol.

http://statesboro.craigslist.org/cto/4281137040.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> That was rather uninspiring. I was expecting carnage, one of those "Hey, hold my beer. Watch this!" moments...


although the haircut on the guy sticking his head out of the window was no surprise


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


It would have been the ultimate DIW if they had the rear license plate to the spare tire... with screws


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

thatdirtykid said:


>


Looks like the same spot vigorousdildo took pics of his melting car :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171233367215?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

TaaT said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171233367215?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Car doesn't have functional doors: -1 point

Guy provided photoshopped image to show how doors could work if the buy puts in the work: +1 point

Photoshopped image appears to be a camera photo of a computer screen: +1 point


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Car doesn't have functional doors: -1 point
> 
> Guy provided photoshopped image to show how doors could work if the buy puts in the work: +1 point
> 
> Photoshopped image appears to be a camera photo of a computer screen: +1 point


He supplies a video too,he looks like a derp


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

You don't know? That L33T H4X0R 5K!LL5 man


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Car doesn't have functional doors: -1 point
> 
> Guy provided photoshopped image to show how doors could work if the buy puts in the work: +1 point
> 
> Photoshopped image appears to be a camera photo of a computer screen: +1 point


I wonder if The Club is included in the sale of such a fine piece of workmanship.....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> I wonder if The Club is included in the sale of such a fine piece of workmanship.....



Well hell I sure hope so. A vehicle of such fine quality and workmanship deserves a security device of such high quality and prestige as well...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thing had a gigantic double fire chicken on the hood. 


I'm bored.....


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Its almost like the owner went out of his way to make it look as bad as possible. I mean if your gonna rattle can spray your car, can't you at least TRY to smooth it out a little better. And that passenger side A pillar, what the hell is going on there. It almost looks like a tear in fiberglass but that panel is made of steel.... at least the oem part is metal, god help us if that really is fiberglass.... Plus is it my eyes or is the entire car sitting crooked / off.


Guess what. It is fiberglass.



...and maybe a convertible?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> Haha he came in for window tint...gotta get dem tintz yo!


has to hide in shame you know


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Old Windy said:


> Thing had a gigantic double fire chicken on the hood.
> 
> 
> I'm bored.....


As terrible as it is, of all the cars I've seen with these god-awful generic spoilers this one actually fits the car rather well. If it wasn't bolted directly on top of the stock spoiler it might actually be alright. :laugh:


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

devianb said:


>


that's not a burn out, this is a burnout
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=727285403950008&set=o.227448747277429&type=2&theater


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn light poles, always getting in the way... They just come out of NOwhere.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> Damn light poles, always getting in the way... They just come out of NOwhere.


I'm sending this to my nephew..... He did this not 2 months ago and just a week after getting his Drivers Permit and new car.....:laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I always wonder how functional this set up is....


I'm bored.....


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Spotted on my way to school today...


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey look at that sup.... 

 


...oh


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

gotta be my favorite unicorn out there, the highly sought after mitsuyota eclipra!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> I always wonder how functional this set up is....
> 
> 
> I'm bored.....


The fiberglass work looks well done. I don't know what else is going on there but the 22 yr old me would have been pretty interested in what was involved with that car. I still kinda like "boomin' bass" but I'm not all about using up all the storage space in my car for speakers and amps. This is not doing it wrong. Just doing it not your style. 

Now weather or not that SPL lifestyle is still in fashion or not is another thing. I don't think so. I even posted a thread in TCL a while back but I'm too lazy to look for it now. The general consensus was that most factory stereo systems are good enough that a lot of people let them be. Couple that with the fact that the radio / climate control / nav / bluetooth ...ect are all one unit makes its very hard to remove one particular function and have the rest still operate to spec. There are a hardcore bunch that tackle these setups but most people stay away. I'll always love "systems", but a bluetooth connection to my smartphone for streaming internet radio and a bass-tube for some thump is pretty much the extent of my system these days...:thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> The fiberglass work looks well done. I don't know what else is going on there but the 22 yr old me would have been pretty interested in what was involved with that car. I still kinda like "boomin' bass" but I'm not all about using up all the storage space in my car for speakers and amps. This is not doing it wrong. Just doing it not your style.
> 
> Now weather or not that SPL lifestyle is still in fashion or not is another thing. I don't think so. I even posted a thread in TCL a while back but I'm too lazy to look for it now. The general consensus was that most factory stereo systems are good enough that a lot of people let them be. Couple that with the fact that the radio / climate control / nav / bluetooth ...ect are all one unit makes its very hard to remove one particular function and have the rest still operate to spec. There are a hardcore bunch that tackle these setups but most people stay away. I'll always love "systems", but a bluetooth connection to my smartphone for streaming internet radio and a bass-tube for some thump is pretty much the extent of my system these days...:thumbup:


Same here, I used to be into the big Subwoofers and Bandpass boxes back when I was in my lower 20s. Left that a few years ago. In my Jetta, I changed out the head unit for a Pioneer that had all the works and was great! Even worked with my steering wheel controls. I now have a Speed3 that has nav, Bluetooth and all the goodies. I want to put my pioneer in it but after lots of searching and reading up, most have said that you lose the sound to the nav or the Bluetooth doesn't work. It also has the 10 speaker with subwoofer BOSE system and is said to be the worst to put an aftermarket head unit in. Now the Pioneer is just chilling in its box till I can find a kit for it and know that all functions will continue to work once installed. May take it to a stereo install place and have them do the install just in case extra is needed.

But as pictured above, definitely not doing it wrong, just not my style (or others) but a lot of work and what looks to be great quality and time was put into the build and I'm sure they probably compete in the stereo competitions at car shows... I have seen some pretty extravagant setups, way more than what is pictured.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ôöòóœøōõops


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> ôöòóœøōõops


Drift so hard

Shame actually, that's a really clean MX5


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

A co-worker spotted this on his way to work this morning.


----------



## kyleoliver4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Found this last summer :screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

HAHAAH. Spraypainted reverse light:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Same here, I used to be into the big Subwoofers and Bandpass boxes back when I was in my lower 20s. Left that a few years ago. In my Jetta, I changed out the head unit for a Pioneer that had all the works and was great! Even worked with my steering wheel controls. I now have a Speed3 that has nav, Bluetooth and all the goodies. I want to put my pioneer in it but after lots of searching and reading up, most have said that you lose the sound to the nav or the Bluetooth doesn't work. It also has the 10 speaker with subwoofer BOSE system and is said to be the worst to put an aftermarket head unit in. Now the Pioneer is just chilling in its box till I can find a kit for it and know that all functions will continue to work once installed. May take it to a stereo install place and have them do the install just in case extra is needed.
> 
> But as pictured above, definitely not doing it wrong, just not my style (or others) but a lot of work and what looks to be great quality and time was put into the build and *I'm sure they probably compete in the stereo competitions at car shows... *I have seen some pretty extravagant setups, way more than what is pictured.


I have nothing wrong with having some more boom into the car now as you say IF They were taking this into Car shows and what not (back in college I had a 350 ZX with a good set up that by the time I drove from home to school my ears when ringing quite good :laugh:.
Thing is that I have a hard time figuring out why or believing that installing all this equipment right next to you in a NB is a best case scenario. Reason I know this; is because I saw this at a local ad and they guy installed all the sound system on the doors and nowhere else (trunk area is where I would install anything for the bass) and on top of that he was asking $15K for an NB due to the speaker set up. Then again maybe is just a Doing not My Style. In any case carry on and thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I had a modest "system" in my NB: Kenwood Excelon components up front and in the rear (speakers installed in the part that is on the rear parcel shelf and can flip up [the wing part, not the speakers] to help buffer the wind for top-down-high-speed driving). 7 or 8" (i forget) dual coil subwoofer in sealed box in the trunk. 5 channel amp (4 for hi/mid frequencies of door & parcel shelf speakers. Single channel for low / very low frequencies for sub). Dyna-matted the entire internal floorboard and entire trunk including trunk lid. Large gauge wiring and optima "yellow top" battery. 

Most importantly the internal speakers all managed to fit behind factory speaker grilles or were tucked in and hidden as best as possible. Aside from having a 3rd party headunit (which matched the factory dash lighting the best I could) and looking in the trunk, you would have never thought I had an upgraded stereo. My goal with that radio was 3 fold: Good volume and clear sound with decent bass while the top was down and driving on the interstate @ 70MPH / external source input aka ipod and finally GPS nav for convenience. I had all 3 and was very happy with it.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Giovanni said:


>


what exactly is wrong with this? that hood isn't going to wax itself...


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> what exactly is wrong with this? that hood isn't going to wax itself...


yea but the cottage cheese will leave swirl marks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Giovanni said:


>


Why is that lady humping a 300M?

"Shaduboniqua later learned she was pregnant with a Mercedes-Fiat hybrid."


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> I had a modest "system" in my NB: ....blah blah blah words


Oops, I just realised when you said NB Old Windy you meant that New Beetle. When I said NB I meant gen 2 miata. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Spotted at the local supermarket.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

looks like some awesome welds on that push bar..


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Philippines... enough said


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Philippines... enough said


We could dedicate a whole thread to what's going on over there with the Jeepney (I know that one isn't a Jeepney, but it's close enough to not be excluded)


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> We could dedicate a whole thread to what's going on over there with the Jeepney (I know that one isn't a Jeepney, but it's close enough to not be excluded)


That IS a jeepney.


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

This pulled into my shop today....


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

SteelyDan99.5Gti said:


> This pulled into my shop today....


It matches the pallets in the background!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

dos said:


> It matches the pallets in the background!


Was about to post that


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

bizybyker said:


> looks like some awesome welds on that push bar..


Note the "gun-slit" windshield... :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


> That IS a jeepney.


You're right. It looked too small to be a Jeepney, then I learned that they came in different sizes.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


The Jeepney and its derivatives are awesome. That is not doing it wrong at all. What, would you rather ride around in a bone stock Jeep?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> What, would you rather ride around in?


Oh I don't know, a moped.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> Oh I don't know, a moped.


That wasn't my question, but ill play around:


Have fun with that. I'll take anything with more than 2 wheels.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KTlcSRFRLsI/TmoLyUNNYrI/AAAAAAAAPsY/UW5QGEsB4Ms/s1600/traffic1.jpg









Thats a picture of Jakarta, capital city of where that Jeepney is probably located.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Thats a picture of Jakarta, capital city of where that Jeepney is probably located.


Jeepneys are not from Indonesia. It's a Filipino thing. (Thanks to leftover US jeeps from WW2) 

Plus, the jeepney pictured above has a license plate from the Philippines. 


EDIT: Close enough, that's pretty much what Manila looks like.


----------



## mitch2147 (Jul 28, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Philippines... enough said


Yeah pretty much. Based on first hand experience, nothing makes sense in that country.

Although, for them it's doing it right.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

YOOOO!

Little 4WD thing... Lemme get that

I need that in my life


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Gran Turismo video game series has made me take a liking to the Bluebird 910, and I came across this:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

1 free Internets delivered to whoever can find the original of this Jetta poster.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

to his credit, at least he's transporting it vertically like you are supposed to, not laying it flat like most people with SUVs do!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Rav_VW said:


> 1 free Internets delivered to whoever can find the original of this Jetta poster.


I fail to see the DIW...


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> YOOOO!
> 
> Little 4WD thing... Lemme get that
> 
> I need that in my life


http://www.streetlegalatv.ca/Home_Page.php


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Jitterbug (painted on the side)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> 1 free Internets delivered to whoever can find the original of this Jetta poster.


Duh, everyone knows where that's from.


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

^ I wonder how that sounds


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Duh, everyone knows where that's from.


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


part of me is saying "That's HORRIBLE!" and another part of me is saying "I wonder what it sounds like?". Is that wrong?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Stock Sonata.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Stock Sonata.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Couldn't be a radio reference, could it? Naaah.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Stock Sonata.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


License plate does not equal DIW.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> License plate does not equal DIW.


Thanks for your input. It's unappreciated.

I just thought it was funny, but I forget this is tcl serious business.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Thrasher said:


> Couldn't be a radio reference, could it? Naaah.


Makes the most sense.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> I just thought it was funny, but I forget this is tcl serious business.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4945932-I-take-pics-of-funny-license-plates/

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5025358-The-Funny-Picture-Thread/


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> License plate does not equal DIW.


:thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for all your help, again I'd just like to reiterate that I don't give a ****! Have a good one 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

izzo said:


> I fail to see the DIW...


Why's the bed wider than it is long?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

100% Asian said:


> Why's the bed wider than it is long?


Not, that's definitely DIR - a man needs two ladies in bed, so it is wider to accommodate all three of them rofl


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> [/URL]


sooooo...you took a picture of someones facebook picture....why didnt you just download it lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SgtArky said:


> sooooo...you took a picture of someones facebook picture....why didnt you just download it lol


I could have been worse.










As soon as we all master the internet, something new comes along and steepens up the learning curve a little.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Spotted this last weekend and forgot to post it. C5/C6 Vette turned into a.....?

The front end was just a horrid, but alas, no pics were taken.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

There should be a law that forbids modifying your Corvette if you are over the age of 50.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

"Bentley Subcontinental"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

helement2003 said:


> Spotted this last weekend and forgot to post it. C5/C6 Vette turned into a.....?
> 
> The front end was just a horrid, but alas, no pics were taken.


Here's 1ownercarguy's video of it. 






It is made by a company called Advanced Automotive Technologies, btw, and they also did a roadster. Still DIW, IMHO.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> sooooo...you took a picture of someones facebook picture....why didnt you just download it lol


:screwy:

I stole that picture from different forum. Someone else wasn't smart enough to download the pic and then upload it.:vampire:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Someone likes spray paint...

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/4340550219.html


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :screwy:
> 
> I stole that picture from different forum. Someone else wasn't smart enough to download the pic and then upload it.:vampire:


well then my comment is to that guy then lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> "Bentley Subcontinental"


Think that guy was a forum member named Paldi. If you search his user name in the Phaeton forum, you will find he did a lot of Bentley mods to his Phaeton.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Think that guy was a forum member named Paldi. If you search his user name in the Phaeton forum, you will find he did a lot of Bentley mods to his Phaeton.


Still doesn't make it a Bentley lol


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Ghost85 said:


> Someone likes spray paint...


Alternator belt is installed wrong


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SgtArky said:


> well then my comment is to that guy then lol


Or to who posted those blue Subaru CL images.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

08VWDUB said:


> Trailer Backup Fail


I see that and raise you this





:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


WOW!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Both those trailer videos reinforce that you shouldn't drive places that you aren't intimately familiar with when towing a trailer or driving any large vehicle for that matter. Don't put yourself in that situation to begin with.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

freedomgli said:


> Both those trailer videos reinforce that you shouldn't drive places that you aren't intimately familiar with when towing a trailer or driving any large vehicle for that matter. Don't put yourself in that situation to begin with.


Or at least have a good understanding of how trailers work when moving in reverse. People just seem clueless when it comes to reversing a trailer.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


That beemer, sure its pretty bad. Showcar...? Sure buddy, if you wanna call it that fine, just don't advertise that its a showcar. If you own a car and its of "Showcar" quality, then you need not advertise it in that manner, people in the know WILL KNOW what it is. Otherwise your just a poser. Ok, so yea, that BWM is a mess but its not too bad. That car above it (the other pic), THAT is an entire new realm of "Doing it Wrong".... That, one may surmise, is the epitome of what this entire thread is about. If all could be summed up in one vehicle, that would come pretty damn close....


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if srs but that "bmw" is a mk3 jetta. Sadly this isn't the first time ive seen a jetta with a bmw/audi frontend grafted on to it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> That beemer


*snort*


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

08VWDUB said:


>


I can almost smell the tranny fluid.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

08VWDUB said:


>


ROFL ROFL :laugh: the minion / chipmunk commentary OMFG... :laugh::laugh:

At the same time, it was so frustrating because I wanted to say "GTFO and let me do it!!" :banghead:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> That beemer


*What* motorcycle?


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have you ever tried backing a trailer up like that before? I had to return one and showed up at 5:15 and the uhaul place closed at 5. I had to find away to turn around my giant ****ing ford expedition with the uhaul on it in a tiny parking lot right off a main road. To make it worse some guy parked his truck by me making it even harder. Eventually I just gave up, and mustered the super human strength to spin the ****er around.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

tg442 said:


> Have you ever tried backing a trailer up like that before? I had to return one and showed up at 5:15 and the uhaul place closed at 5. I had to find away to turn around my giant ****ing ford expedition with the uhaul on it in a tiny parking lot right off a main road. To make it worse some guy parked his truck by me making it even harder. Eventually I just gave up, and mustered the super human strength to spin the ****er around.


:laugh:
It is not that hard.
But I did start at a young age moving boats around for my grandfather. Once you understand the concepts involved trailers are fun.:beer:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope facebook pictures work here



















10' wide wheels with 195s. So "dope". Dude, you're trying too hard.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Claff said:


> 10' wide wheels with 195s. So "dope". Dude, you're trying too hard.


Apparently so is leaving the sticker on


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

The body work is way too over the top but if that intercooler is for a real turbo then he needs as much tire as he can get. 195s with enough wheel to fit 245s is even more DIW.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Driver died.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Story with that?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> Story with that?


My guess would be stupid bus driver backing up on highway gets ass ended by a truck


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> My guess would be stupid bus driver backing up on highway gets ass ended by a truck


Correctamundo.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/06/bus-crash-china_n_3713999.html :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Correctamundo.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/06/bus-crash-china_n_3713999.html :facepalm:


Bus driver survived; truck driver that impacted the bus passed away at the accident.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Brake Weight said:


> Story with that?
> 
> 
> McBanagon said:
> ...


Link provided.


Old Windy said:


> Bus driver survived; truck driver that impacted the bus passed away at the accident.


Damn, you're right. I read the "passengers and truck driver" status, and assumed it was the bus driver, since they didn't specifically mention the bus driver's condition. Aside from his stupidity.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Hero driver files into falling bus at the last min and saves the day:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think it's a VW.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I think it's a VW.


Damn  Are they OEM??


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I think it's a VW.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...af-bd61-a76b0e392262_zps16337bfa.jpg~original


**** that. DIR!


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty sure there oem 

but very rare,


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

I find it a little odd the placement of the valve stems are different between the 2 "VW" wheels.. the tiguan has it between the V and the golf has it between the W.. if they were oem id imagine this would stay consistent


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Cool wheels nonetheless :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

i aint even mad


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

08VWDUB said:


> Pretty sure there oem
> 
> but very rare,


Not OEM. This is the label for them from the company selling them.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Cool wheels nonetheless :thumbup:


However, this would get old to me


Pull into car show
Get out jack
Rotate each wheel upright.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> However, this would get old to me
> 
> 
> Pull into car show
> ...


4. Try hard to not look like a douche standing next to vehicle with VW badge wheels... fail.


Seriously- that's DIW all the way ten times til Sunday.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Not OEM.


Those are not OEM, but people might have been thinking about these, which were OEM:










(I can't find the other one! I have seen them in red, they're old polo 13" wheels with giant vw logos on them)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> Those are not OEM, but people might have been thinking about these, which were OEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe more Doing It Drunk than Doing it Wrong.

The truck was definitely sitting on the frame (and exhaust)... it needs a tow truck to get out of this predicament.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

helement2003 said:


> Spotted this last weekend and forgot to post it. C5/C6 Vette turned into a.....?
> 
> The front end was just a horrid, but alas, no pics were taken.





1985Jetta said:


>


Both of these can be considered improvements on cars that really don't look that good to begin with. IMO. I really like both of them.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Ross1013 said:


> Both of these can be considered improvements on cars that really don't look that good to begin with. IMO. I really like both of them.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Ross1013 said:


> Both of these can be considered improvements on cars that really don't look that good to begin with. IMO. I really like both of them.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lower it they said!


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Lower it they said!


It's a jeep thing


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


It's a sleeper car


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

tg442 said:


> Have you ever tried backing a trailer up like that before? I had to return one and showed up at 5:15 and the uhaul place closed at 5. I had to find away to turn around my giant ****ing ford expedition with the uhaul on it in a tiny parking lot right off a main road. To make it worse some guy parked his truck by me making it even harder. Eventually I just gave up, and mustered the super human strength to spin the ****er around.


I drive a big rig for a living. I laugh at your problems


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> (I can't find the other one! I have seen them in red, they're old polo 13" wheels with giant vw logos on them)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Google Polo cup wheels


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a Ferrari MR2 or something...
<a href="http://imgur.com/8PTipeB"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/8PTipeB.jpg"title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>
<a href="http://imgur.com/zP0i3CH"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/zP0i3CH.jpg"title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^
I liked that generation of MR2 (and the 1st gen). Without all the badges and stickers, it could be a decent car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ OK, I give up. What's wrong?

Edit - figured it out.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


bicycle tube patches. big deal. DIR


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Clever idea. Good use of an old tube


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

You don't want hot tubs to be healthy? :sly:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Ross1013 said:


> Both of these can be considered improvements on cars that really don't look that good to begin with. IMO. I really like both of them.


Agreed 100%.

Especially on the Firebird. Massive improvement, and even looks pretty good from the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://galeria.totalcar.hu/hirek/2014/03/05/*nimrod_performance*/5632594_975e363178a61aa89bd0fc67e4e03ea5_x.jpg


Couldn't have named it better myself.


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

omg lol the big rig driver, "get a CDL they said, youll make great money they said" :facepalm: he would have done less damage if he just rammed into the bridge! and was that a homeless man that was trying to help him?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Incidentally, the white stripe on this car was in the middle of the hood.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

NO. 


Just NO.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I can appreciate that HHR.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

passat911 said:


> It's a sleeper car


:laugh: I did notice it was a manual. I guess that's one good thing about it.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

DIW or DIR? 










same car bigger tires


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I like that neon.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> I like that neon.


Where is that thread about 2-door SUVs?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Where is that thread about 2-door SUVs?


That ain't no Crosscabriolet.


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Incidentally, the white stripe on this car was in the middle of the hood.


The hood scoop on an FC is not centered on the hood, it's centered above the TMIC. While the stripe is ugly, it's not DIW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MolotovMan said:


> The hood scoop on an FC is not centered on the hood, it's centered above the TMIC. While the stripe is ugly, it's not DIW.


As I stated in my post, the stripe on the hood WAS centered. And if you look closely at the hatch and roof stripes, they don't even line up.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Spotted this in front of me while getting lunch the other day.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe the readers couldn't catch it if it was in the middle


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> Maybe the readers couldn't catch it if it was in the middle


So he needed two?


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

GI-JOE said:


> Spotted this in front of me while getting lunch the other day.


Ok i'm sitting here playing Where's Waldo with this Altima. I give.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> So he needed two?


Not the first I see with two passes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> Ok i'm sitting here playing Where's Waldo with this Altima. I give.


He appears to have two EZ-Pass tags on his windshield. Neither in the typical location. Wonder if he gets charged double for every toll he goes through?


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> He appears to have two EZ-Pass tags on his windshield. Neither in the typical location. Wonder if he gets charged double for every toll he goes through?


Oh i see now. Here in FL, we have Sunpass. IIRC, the transponder is registered by your DL. I don't think you could get charged twice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> Oh i see now. Here in FL, we have Sunpass. IIRC, the transponder is registered by your DL. I don't think you could get charged twice.


Sunpass requires you to give your car's make, model, color, and plate info. And I doubt the system bothers to check to match the RFID against this info because I use on Sunpass in two different vehicles. I think you would get charged twice if the system is fast enough to read both tags.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2006 Jettta Voles Wagon leather Seats - $6500 (Wesley Chapel) 


> Very nice durable car. German made.
> Fully loaded.
> I can process credit card payment, if favorable.


:screwy:

I don't think voles can afford $6500.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hahaha, a vole


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yikes.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/4365334208.html



> I got a year 2000 Audi TT Quattro for sale. This car has to be the funnest car I have ever owned. Its a lime green with a pearl black paint job, that goes down middle of the car. It has a brand new alternator and exhaust. This car is gray leather with a lime green. Its a 5speed manual and its AWD and comes with 18in after macket rimes. This car has 150XXX miles. It always had its oil changed every 3000 miles. Its clean title. Super clean car. It has back seats and huge trunk. I selling it because I need to buy a truck for my job. Im asking $6990 or make me a offer. You can call me or text me at 9783three3one800. Call me or text if you have any question but don't wasn't my time because I wouldn't waste your!!!


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

khuygie88 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/4365334208.html


Not a bad price if nothing is mechanically wrong, I would never drive it tho.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Fix the bumper and make it all green.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Fix the bumper and make it all green.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


It looks like it might have green accents in the interior, so getting it back to look "normal" might cost a bit more then you think.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

> comes with 18in after macket rimes


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

khuygie88 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/4365334208.html


Not only DIW car, but DIW English.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I was wondering if the TGL was going to weigh in on that- I was going to comment that I wouldn't buy it based on the fact that he started the ad with "I got..."


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Peugeot diesel?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

finklejag said:


> Peugeot diesel?


Isuzu Gemini Diesel


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

PerL said:


> Isuzu Gemini Diesel


Good eye. Those T-Bodies (Chevette was the common one on these shores for anyone who's not in the know) cars really were reliable.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^What's going on there?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> ^^^What's going on there?


Under car neon?


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


They look like neon lights


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

.:Chr!sVR6 said:


>


Oil, I guess? Too much VTAK too soon?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

customer came in for insp. said the steering wheel has been shaking for a few months and wanted that checked out 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13114322464/" title="Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3751/13114322464_37248cba95_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Oil, I guess? Too much VTAK too soon?


Looks like he blue a gasket.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> customer came in for insp. said the steering wheel has been shaking for a few months and wanted that checked out


How does that even happen?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

QUIRKiT said:


> How does that even happen?


Yea, whats going on there? Aside from the wear, why is it all wavy?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

izzo said:


> Oil, I guess? Too much VTAK too soon?


nope, it's paint. I think he made an attempt at one of those neat splattered paint valve covers. Except in this case, he just splattered paint over the whole engine. I only know because the guy posted this on fb saying he wanted to trade his engine bay "talent" for some other automotive service. :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Looks like he blue a gasket.


I like what you did there


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Saleen by bodykit only, and with the perfect background...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

QUIRKiT said:


> How does that even happen?





KeiCar said:


> Yea, whats going on there? Aside from the wear, why is it all wavy?


broken steel belts. actually a few of them were sticking out of the sidewall. kind of like when a tire has a bubble in it but this time it caused the tread to shift


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

And it even started out as a Vega.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/4317285354.html


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> And it even started out as a Vega.
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/4317285354.html
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

r_fostoria said:


> And it even started out as a Vega.
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/4317285354.html


I posted this a while back...looks like they "worked" on it a bit :laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Corrado "interior",*$2500!!!!!* haha

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/4373020633.html





















> Vw corrado interior front and rear seats and door panels and rear panels just reupholstered brand new


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Doesn't look like a bad job at all. In sure he paid something not far from that (matching door cards too). That said, it would be worth it if it were reupholstered Recaros, but I don't think sport seats will get that (easily, anyway), no matter the job quality. 

I am not a fan of quilted interiors, but it would look great with Dark Burgundy Pearl.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Stance nation has somehow made it to 911 turbo levels. :facepalm:

And no its not parked outside of a body shop, its parked in front of one of the most notoriously douchey bars in Denver on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't see that DIW, more like not had time/money to fix... maybe being stupid and busted the rear bumper or got rear ended? Maybe pocketed the insurance money to spend at the bar....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Stance nation has somehow made it to 911 turbo levels. :facepalm:
> 
> And no its not parked outside of a body shop, its parked in front of one of the most notoriously douchey bars in Denver on a Friday afternoon.


What bar? Just spent a month in Denver for work and am not sorely disappointed I didn't make it to the douchey bar


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What bar? Just spent a month in Denver for work and am not sorely disappointed I didn't make it to the douchey bar


It was parked on the same block as Lodo's, Tavern downtown, Cowboy Lounge etc. In other words the worst block in Denver.



NmyGLi_06 said:


> I don't see that DIW, more like not had time/money to fix... maybe being stupid and busted the rear bumper or got rear ended? Maybe pocketed the insurance money to spend at the bar....


You must be missing the ill fitting crappy aftermarket wheels and angled stickers on the back window.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

QUIRKiT said:


> How does that even happen?


I've seen as bad or worse:










I believe it happens from hitting a pothole so hard that it snaps some of the steel belts inside the tire, but not enough to blow the tire out. So the tire is being held together by _some_ steel and the rubber carcass of the tire. Since rubber is very flexible and the steel may be broken more on one side than the other, you end up with a goofy, very out of shape tire.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AZGolf said:


> I've seen as bad or worse:
> I believe it happens from hitting a pothole so hard that it snaps some of the steel belts inside the tire, but not enough to blow the tire out. So the tire is being held together by _some_ steel and the rubber carcass of the tire. Since rubber is very flexible and the steel may be broken more on one side than the other, you end up with a goofy, very out of shape tire.


When I was commuting a long distance and in a traffic jamb... I remember being behind a car with a huge bubble on the inside sidewall of a rear tire.
I tried to signal the driver- but she just ignored me. 
(in retrospect- I probably should have put my pants back on before trying to signal her)

Surely if you have a tire like this- it will vibrate?


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

> Surely if you have a tire like this- it will vibrate?


Depends on the speed its rotating, distance from the center of the rotation (middle of the rim if it was every balanced), and the mass of the bubbled portion. 

If the mass is insignificant (looks like the rim is steel), it probably wouldnt be noticed until high speeds. Yikes.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

But there is no mass change from a normal tire (no weight is added), so it shouldn't be out of balance?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> I've seen as bad or worse:
> 
> I believe it happens from hitting a pothole so hard that it snaps some of the steel belts inside the tire, but not enough to blow the tire out. So the tire is being held together by _some_ steel and the rubber carcass of the tire. Since rubber is very flexible and the steel may be broken more on one side than the other, you end up with a goofy, very out of shape tire.


Here's two Pirellis we lost on a cross country trip in my Dad's E-Type back in the early 80s. Two of them let go during the trip. Couldn't take them with us, and it took forever to find a tire machine that would not screw up wire wheels. 

That's my 13 year old hand. Dad was taking pictures hoping to get some sort of warranty compensation for the failure. 










Sucks having tire troubles on the road.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> But there is no mass change from a normal tire (no weight is added), so it shouldn't be out of balance?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I would think you could treat the bubble as some sort of small lumped mass at a new location that isn't balanced since its in a new plane. I'm just trying to recall some vibrations stuff here.

Edit: so I was probably off thinking about how it might affect the moment of inertia... Not so current on this stuff..


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice fix:wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ not bad, if temporary. 

Not that I think about it - Not bad if no ****s given. At least the bumper is back in the right place.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Was blessed by sight of this gem earlier today at the local skate park, had to check the date on my phone to make sure I hadn't stepped back in time to 2003.



Mismatched directional tires both mounted backwards, fart can pointed inwards instead of straight or outwards, and you can't tell in this picture but the vinyls aren't even close to being aligned from side to side. Like not even remotely close. They wrap around the back slightly (at least the one does) so it's completely noticeable.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> ^^ not bad, if temporary.
> 
> Not that I think about it - Not bad if no ****s given. At least the bumper is back in the right place.


Should have gotten some gray zip ties.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> ^^ not bad, if temporary.
> 
> Not that I think about it - Not bad if no ****s given. At least the bumper is back in the right place.


What I want to know is how in the world did the bumper get ripped off in such a way to begin with...

Alas...

A much better job:









The holes are way too close to the damaged part to being with, but the accuracy of hole to rip / hole to neighboring hole is all pretty much equal and accurate. Whoever did this must have been a surgeon of something:thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> You must be missing the ill fitting crappy aftermarket wheels and angled stickers on the back window.


Okay, the wheels - yeah definitely look cheap for a Porsche, but at lease he did go with a staggered set! Lol... As for the stickers - mehh, more like not your style than doing it wrong... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Identity Crisis*

What model Porsche are you again?

Porsche Boxter 2000 - $9999 (Tampa, Fl) 

911









Really?









And an S?









And I am from Germany!









:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Let's play spot what is different:

1984 Porsche 944 (Antique***) - $6500 (Wimuama) 

Passenger side:









Driver side:









Bonus points for the extra interior lighting:



















One more not worth its own post:

YO DAWG! You really want to sell that car? :screwy:
http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/4376723540.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


How do you expect me to read my boost or EGT all the way out there!?!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Speaker grille headlight covers? Not sure if I admire the ingenuity or should deride the whole idea?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> What model Porsche are you again?
> 
> Porsche Boxter 2000 - $9999 (Tampa, Fl)
> 
> ...


Lol!! A German Porsche 911 S for only $9999 :laugh: He should be deducting or paying someone to remove that crap.


----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

A Camry like no other....


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^70s stance. I can dig it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

DiabloNJ said:


> A Camry like no other....


As if the understeer designed into the car wasn't enough. :facepalm:


----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As if the understeer designed into the car wasn't enough. :facepalm:


Usually when I see this thing, it's towing an enclosed trailer!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As if the understeer designed into the car wasn't enough. :facepalm:


A well informed Obama voter! Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Is this supposed to be the Grotti Turismo R from the Grand Theft Auto V Business update?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doug Butabi said:


> Is this supposed to be the Grotti Turismo R from the Grand Theft Auto V Business update?


Of course not, Nimrod.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

So... yes?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Doug Butabi said:


> Is this supposed to be the Grotti Turismo R from the Grand Theft Auto V Business update?


I appreciate that you even know that much about GTA V but the Turismo R looks more like a P1 than a badly executed Ferrari kit car lol


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

R-Dubya said:


> I appreciate that you even know that much about GTA V but the Turismo R looks more like a P1 than a badly executed Ferrari kit car lol


I'd say it's a combo of a P1 and a LaFerrari, and I know that's a ****ty kit car, but it does have the same tail lights, and a poorly done rendition of the rear end. Obviously it was made long before GTA even came out, but still. There's a funny resemblance.

Pics because not everyone here is a college student:









End note: Kinda funny that the original Grotti Turismo is a mix between a McLaren F1 and Ferrari 360.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Doug Butabi said:


> I'd say it's a combo of a P1 and a LaFerrari
> 
> End note: Kinda funny that the original Grotti Turismo is a mix between a McLaren F1 and Ferrari 360.


I never even thought about that, the original Turismo was my favorite car in SA though :thumbup:


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

DiabloNJ said:


> A Camry like no other....


not the type of car I'd expect an Obama/clown sticker on it.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Let's play spot what is different:


WTF(uch)



spockcat said:


>


mmmm....sport seats......:thumbup:


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Let's play spot what is different:
> 
> 1984 Porsche 944 (Antique***) - $6500 (Wimuama)
> 
> ...





admiralbabar said:


> WTF(uch)


Yes, he has a nice Fuchs allow on the front driver's side. All the other wheels are cookie cutter wheels. :screwy:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Spotted this Rhino lined jeep on my way to breakfast a few weeks ago. Has Hummer like hood grab handles and vent. Has FJ cruiser like roof bars made out of PVC if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

DiabloNJ said:


>


That muffler looks like its uncircumcised.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

HAHAH, I knew something looked a little _off_.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

'Murica


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Rav_VW said:


> 'Murica


1. In a German car :sly:
2. Steering wheel grip :sly:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


WTH is this?:what::sly:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Europe gets all the cool ****..


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Europe gets all the cool ****..


If Audi brought that here, I would buy 8 of them, one for every day of week and twice on Sunday, but only if has no sunroof, no A/C, diesel and a 5 speed manual with cloth seats, and come priced new with a decade of depreciation.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Europe gets all the cool ****..


Looks like a Dodge?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> WTH is this?:what::sly:


That's a Ligier model (French)
You might remember the brand name from Formula 1 some years ago

I ve seen many of those in Italy when I went in 2004 and they sounded like a lawn mower
Still were good for the city when a Smart was too expensive to buy


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

PerL said:


> Looks like a Dodge?


Sarcasm. :thumbup:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

local station put this up on facebook...notice I didnt take a screenshot of the fb page lol. I bet she is calling her insurance agent


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

How'd you know she was the driver of the donk?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Brake Weight said:


> How'd you know she was the driver of the donk?


Naw bro, thats too squared off in the back to be a donk bro. Thats a box...


bro.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

See, now I'm donk curious... I never get anything productive done on the internet:banghead:









My findings. See, thats a hashtag for the site hosting the pic, and you'll notice that IT is giving the :thumbdown:. Now for a site that
likes the donk to hate on this one, you KNOW its going to be bad... so bad its GOOD....for the DIW thread... njoy


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SgtArky said:


> local station put this up on facebook...notice I didnt take a screenshot of the fb page lol. I bet she is finally finishing up the call she was on when the crash happened



Fixed.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I kind of like this, sans smoked tails.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


stance


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

No Plate Baus Status or DIW?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else diggin' the pink EVO X?


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

airjor13 said:


> No Plate Baus Status or DIY?


If u not sure it doesn't belong here
Could have been new car.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

airjor13 said:


> No Plate Baus Status or DIY?


Looks like a temp tag on the bottom left of the window.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

definitely not a "new" car, I was sitting behind it in traffic, catless exhaust and lowered. No temp tag in the window, it just says DO NOT TOW...:screwy:


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

airjor13 said:


> definitely not a "new" car, I was sitting behind it in traffic, catless exhaust and lowered. No temp tag in the window, it just says DO NOT TOW...:screwy:


could have been new car to this particular owner. so might still be waiting for plates.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

romanl said:


> could have been new car to this particular owner. so might still be waiting for plates.


True, but if so, that would be illegal to drive on the road without temp plates, and also, why the blank euro plate bracket in the back?


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

airjor13 said:


> True, but if so, that would be illegal to drive on the road without temp plates, and also, why the blank euro plate bracket in the back?


its not illegal to drive w/out temp plates, not all states issue temp plates right away, some use little temp tag pieces of paper.
not sure if this was taken in VA or not? 
in CA when i bought my new car my temp registration went on the front window, at the bottom right (passenger side) really small piece of paper to show matching VIN, something like that.
EU plate holder? thats not DIW (not DIY) maybe previous owner had it and this guy hasn't gotten to taking of yet, whatever the reason, this is definitely not DIW


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

romanl said:


> its not illegal to drive w/out temp plates, not all states issue temp plates right away, some use little temp tag pieces of paper.
> not sure if this was taken in VA or not?
> in CA when i bought my new car my temp registration went on the front window, at the bottom right (passenger side) really small piece of paper to show matching VIN, something like that.
> EU plate holder? thats not DIW (not DIY) maybe previous owner had it and this guy hasn't gotten to taking of yet, whatever the reason, this is definitely not DIW


Taken in VA this morning, yes it is illegal in VA to drive without any plates, temp or regular...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> How'd you know she was the driver of the donk?


Yeah could be a person calling in accident. On the fb comments people started getting pissy about the comment" there's a woman pinned under the car" OK ms Care a lot the post says car crashes into tennis shop more at 10. I would've lead with woman trapped under car


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Either way, buying a used E92 M3, S65 V8 rod bearing issues in all......good move:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

airjor13 said:


> definitely not a "new" car, I was sitting behind it in traffic, catless exhaust and lowered. No temp tag in the window, it just says DO NOT TOW...:screwy:


EDIT: Nevermind, see you do know where this was.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

airjor13 said:


> Taken in VA this morning, yes it is illegal in VA to drive without any plates, temp or regular...


VA is not that big of a state, and it has lots of neighbors, i would not be illegal for them to drive cars from their state w/out plates if their state allows it.
all I'm saying guy, is that pic does not belong in DIW ,,, I'm done here


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> Anyone else diggin' the pink EVO X?


I'd fux with it:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


Wow.
But those look like scans of old pictures.
There was a time when a Superbird or Dodge Daytona was worth way less than a cheap new car.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Wow.
> But those look like scans of old pictures.
> There was a time when a Superbird or Dodge Daytona was worth way less than a cheap new car.


Yeah...but hopefully it didn't have a hard(er) to find powertrain combination in it.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## fletcherbolt (May 1, 2010)

Who needs wheel bearings?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

For a second a thought the spacer had two props on it (bottom picture). I thought how flippen genious! I thought it was someones attempt to cool the rotors. What an amazing idea (minus the overall thickness of the spacers, and illuision of looking like boat props). May have stumbled onto something here. What a great idea to have the already rotating mass of the hub cool the rotors. 

On another note, the rear B5 spacers are that large, zero issues.





fletcherbolt said:


> Who needs wheel bearings?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Uganda be kidding me

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-26297365


> </figure>​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

found while looking on Craigslist for wheel deals....




















http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/4392542291.html


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> found while looking on Craigslist for wheel deals....


Nuieve is going to sh!t himself with glee if he sees that.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> found while looking on Craigslist for wheel deals....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pawtucket says it all. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Pawtucket says it all. :laugh:



Can't hate on it... nope, can not do it...I mean, how many people mod a Stratus anyway.... 3... 4..? Got to give him credit for attempting to do a played out theme on a car wouldn't even be in the top 10, top 20... hell, top 50 list of cars most willing to be modded to death aka hellaflush / steampuck genre....


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Can't hate on it... nope, can not do it...I mean, how many people mod a Stratus anyway.... 3... 4..? Got to give him credit for attempting to do a played out theme on a car wouldn't even be in the top 10, top 20... hell, top 50 list of cars most willing to be modded to death aka hellaflush / steampuck genre....


I'd totally buy it and repaint it like the NATCC Stratus.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

>


somewhere VigorousZX got a boner, and has no idea why.

and this is perfect:



>


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

You must wait till the final product is revealed. All in progress work looks shoddy.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

JB welded antenna. 


#


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

they dug a hole next to the driveway and then proceeded to drive the dumptruck into the hole and get stuck :laugh: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13546757633" title="Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5305/13546757633_af60468742_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13546662495" title=" by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/13546662495_939169dd65_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt=" "></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13546656325" title=" by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/13546656325_f2bd7b0d15_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt=" "></a>


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

No way in hell you're gonna find me on that bus! Nope nope nope!!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

<script async="" src="//platform.vine.co/static/scripts/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


> No way in hell you're gonna find me on that bus! Nope nope nope!!!




You gotta look at it from the other angle, this doesn't deserve to be in the DIW thread. Not that it necessarily deserves to be in the DIR thread, just not here. Figure it this way, that "road" and I use that term loosely, is probably very important, probably the only entry/exit into a certain village or area so regardless if its a driver with a British film crew or locals getting shuttled to work, that road is getting driven on no matter what. What is impressive is that drivers ability to navigate you toward your destination safely about 65% of the time....


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Taken from local Olymemes FB page...yikes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:









The story is he was shooting for a young one.


----------



## T10 (Oct 13, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No weight limit? I hope he's got a bigger truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

T10 said:


> No weight limit? I hope he's got a bigger truck.


The truck is the size limit so he doesn't have to discriminate. Unless he plans on putting the fatties in the truck bed.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> The truck is the size limit so he doesn't have to discriminate. Unless he plans on putting the fatties in the truck bed.


"Hi, I'm here to take your daughter on a date."

"YOU HEARD HIM! LOAD HER UP!"


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=416231

someone spend the time to put these pics up


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

08VWDUB said:


>


Something strangely cool about that


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> The truck is the size limit so he doesn't have to discriminate. Unless he plans on putting the fatties in the truck bed.


You know the saying; everything IS bigger in Texas..... And Boy did that one line got me into so much trouble in Texas....:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

You mean to say that this garage is supposed to turn away a paying customer because their vehicle isn't 4wd?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> You mean to say that this garage is supposed to turn away a paying customer because their vehicle isn't 4wd?


They did not turn away that silver car in the pic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> You mean to say that this garage is supposed to turn away a paying customer because their vehicle isn't 4wd?


Ok- not really DIW.. I just thought it kind of funny.
That place is usually full of rock crawlers and bro dozers... but to be sitting at a stop light and look over to see a Miata in there just caught me off guard. :beer:


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I kinda like it


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

08VWDUB said:


> I kinda like it


So then this is certainly the thread you would want to put it in


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

08VWDUB said:


> I kinda like it


If you have kids why drive a boring car.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'89 Golf


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

08VWDUB said:


> I kinda like it


This is more this how it's done than doing it wrong.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

08VWDUB said:


> I kinda like it



Video made no sense but I didn't care since the car in it is very clean. Honda minivans for some reason, when kitted out they just look.... right. They seem to take to mods very well, more so then their competitors. Perhaps this is the fact that it is a Honda and thus has an enormous aftermarket available for it... I'm not sure.

Are those real OEM [H] wheels? Or aftermarket with original centercaps inserted into them?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Are those real OEM [H] wheels? Or aftermarket with original centercaps inserted into them?


They're BMW style 95s


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=728259497194308&set=vb.168969233123340&type=2&theater


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Spray some NOS!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^

what happened?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> ^^
> 
> what happened?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes that is a ZX2 Escort with a Corvair nose


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

gambit420s said:


> Yes that is a ZX2 Escort with a Corvair nose



Lol the guy in the expedition:laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


what's wrong besides it being tired?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> what's wrong besides it being tired?


Eh, looks a little tacky and ricer-ish, but not to the extreme.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Wait for it....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^1:34 video to show a door ding? THAT is doing it wrong.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Rav_VW said:


> Spray some NOS!


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

In 4 comments on that.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

neu318 said:


>


I'm weeping from laughter.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Doug Butabi said:


> I'm weeping from laughter.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

This gem is for sale locally...


























COWBOY CADILLAC
SHOW TRUCK
1969 Chevy Pick up
Custom Interior
Near Flawless Pearl Paint
350 -- Auto
Too much to list
Numerous Trophies and Awards

$17,500 - or best offer

For more information, please phone
Deb or Bill at - 519-881-1148
or
Reply to this Listing


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> what's wrong besides it being tired?


The plate suggests it's a late 83 or early 84. So that's a damn shame


----------



## JJJinez (Jul 13, 2009)

Seat Leon SuperCopa...










:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

This beauty is new to my neighborhood.

4 CHRIST


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

"No thanks."

- Christ


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> "No thanks."
> 
> - Christ


Lol 😂😂😂


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Saw this at the local shop today

Looks like her neck is snapped :laugh:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty sure her head wasn't tilted back that far.

I am going to need to see the reference photo.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha, that is the worst decal I have seen yet.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

dcmix5 said:


> Pretty sure her head wasn't tilted back that far.
> 
> I am going to need to see the reference photo.


Hmmm depends on how small was that trunk.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> Pretty sure her head wasn't tilted back that far.
> 
> I am going to need to see the reference photo.


Tiny arms, too.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Good try but we are going to need pictures of the original model in different poses to determine her neck flexibility.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> This beauty is new to my neighborhood.
> 
> 4 CHRIST


is that an old crx?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> is that an old crx?


yes


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Looks like her neck is snapped :laugh:


Looks like someone lopped off her arm at the elbow and then stitched her stump into her side-boob.

/creepy

also, exorcism. 

also, also, pancake butt.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Subtle
Chevy Colorado Stick-on Scoop by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

DUTCHMANia said:


> The plate suggests it's a late 83 or early 84. So that's a damn shame


Its a MK2 83-84 was MK1


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Brickx3 said:


> Its a MK2 83-84 was MK1


In north America. In Europe, the first mk2s were in late 83

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Sunday 6:00pm: * "Honey, don't forget to take the roof box off the car before you go to work tomorrow."
*Sunday 6:37pm: * "Honey, don't forget to take the roof box off the car before you go to work tomorrow."
*Sunday 7:47pm: * "Honey, don't forget to take the roof box off the car before you go to work tomorrow."
*Sunday 8:30pm: * "Honey, don't forget to take the roof box off the car before you go to work tomorrow."











Either that, or they are on spring break here in DC, and now they have to figure out a way to get all that luggage back home.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>


Hmm... I don't totally hate this


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Either that, or they are on spring break here in DC, and now they have to figure out a way to get all that luggage back home.


I'd say that is the most likely explanation during the cherry blossom festival in DC.


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

:/


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

went to that website... they are a electric based company.. little tacky but 100% DIR...

Total Cable Solutions provides a wide range of products and solutions for the data center. From copper cables and keystone jacks to custom bundled fiber cables and panels, all TCS products are manufactured with the highest quality


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

jsimp12 said:


> :/


:laugh: CIS is borderline DIW even when it isn't a total hack job.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

R-Dubya said:


> :laugh: CIS is borderline DIW even when it isn't a total hack job.


most of us have no idea what we are looking at here.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TheTynosaur said:


> Hmm... I don't totally hate this


yeah,I was gonna post that I like it too


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> :laugh: CIS is borderline DIW even when it isn't a total hack job.


CIS is a symphony of engineering when it works, except 99% of the time the instruments are out of tune 

I'd day they actually installed that engine pretty well. For those not in the know, that's a golf mk2 engine in a mk1. They swapped the air intake, air box, and throttle between sides.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::laugh:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jsimp12 said:


> :/


Is that landscape flex-drain piping?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I'm usually not one for pointing out typos, but....


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

This monstrosity from the NY Auto Show used to be a Gran Torino...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^No GRAN torinos in 70-71


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

hipster. said:


> You either:
> 
> A) Don't know what that slang means, which makes you an idiot.
> 
> B) Do know what it means, which makes you a racist piece of sh*t


Maybe he's taking it back...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

handsome rob is taken said:


> Its a god damm ************ express.. Nasti


I've made my sole purpose of being on here to get you banned for your racist crap. And I'm a pasty white dude from Ohio. :wave:


----------



## Shanwagon (Apr 16, 2014)

Even crappy cars deserve more respect than that.
I will shamefully admit to having a pink zebra interior in my 1973 Toyota Corolla coupe in the late 80s. Now that was an era of ugly vehicles. Anybody remember Minitruckin' magazine?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I've made my sole purpose of being on here to get you banned for your racist crap. And I'm a pasty white dude from Ohio. :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I've made my sole purpose of being on here to get you banned for your racist crap. And I'm a pasty white dude from Ohio. :wave:


:thumbup: :beer:

And I'm a pasty white dude from the south. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/FqhJyHO.jpg


Thought it was a sandbox, probably.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Saw that minutes ago on imgur. Money and sense, am I right? opcorn:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Is that real?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Is that real?


Does it look photoshopped?

Mark 7:24


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

:laugh: That caption is awesome.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Really? Somebody from jersey knock some sense to this person.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Is that real?


Yes, it's real.



> Tom Boonen (Omega Pharma-quick.step) today on the circuit of Francorchamps are personalized Ferrari F430 tested, but that is ultimately not good past. The cyclist crashed with his car, but came in one piece from the accident. The Ferrari is heavily damaged. That made Bala itself known via Twitter. Cartoonist Jane, which the bolide of Bala pimpte, had also been a funny reaction.
> 
> "Blowout in Blanchimont (a quick turn in the final stretch of the circuit, red), Jesus could not save my wheel", tweeted Bakshi afterwards, because his Ferrari just below an image of Jesus badly damaged. It is not the first time that Boonen was driving a car. With his yellow Lamborghini Boonen once at a popped Kempense electricity pole at dodging of a children's crossing cat.
> 
> ...


Photo album
http://album.gva.be/foto-album/jeroom-beschildert-ferrari-van-tom-boonen.aspx


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Yes, it's real.
> 
> 
> Photo album
> http://album.gva.be/foto-album/jeroom-beschildert-ferrari-van-tom-boonen.aspx


Last quote needs pic:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Almost always luxury car drivers.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheeler Dealers' RX7.
Doing it Wrong?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I haven't seen that episode. Please tell me that is before they worked on it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That "kit" car (I use the term loosely) above has VW 13" 4x100 wheels. I wonder if it's VW-based, or if those were just nicked for rolling chassis purposes...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


>


WEEKLY?!? No way!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^ I haven't seen that episode. Please tell me that is before they worked on it.


Let's just say this is the second time on Wheel Dealers the original seller bought the car back after Ed was done with it.


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

"Mercedes Benz" on a Malibu









This guy was driving on the lines for a while


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

weirdajs said:


>


He built it completely by himself out of scrap wood and parts cars...is that really DIW?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> He built it completely by himself out of scrap wood and parts cars...is that really DIW?


Yeah, still kinda is. Even if I couldn't do that, doesn't make it doing it right. It looks like crap and a total waste of time, in my honest opinion.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Truth in advertising


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> He built it completely by himself out of scrap wood and parts cars...is that really DIW?


Yes it is DIW because does not look like a finished car. Looks like the interior in this car needs to be finished. Had this man put in a windshield,back glass,drivers side window glass and passager side window glass. Fixed all the bodywork that need to be done. Changed the wheels to something better then crappy factory wheels it has. Then he maybe would have something cool to show off. As of right now it looks like crap and scrap to me.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Truth in advertising


I'm approached by people in the P.O.S. industry constantly and it always makes me giggle. Some of them really are Pieces of S*it so it stays relevant.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Wheeler Dealers' RX7.
> Doing it Wrong?


I quite liked it actually. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

worth_fixing said:


> It looks like crap and a total waste of time


and waste of 4500$


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is DIW or DIR. I've seen this car a few times driving around Brooklyn.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian bumpers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

I took this gem yesterday


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Deadmau5 spotted by a friend in Brampton today...










Smug much?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

finklejag said:


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SgtArky said:


>


Believe is misspelled :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Minor one, but, still a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

EdRacer71 said:


> Minor one, but, still a pet peeve of mine...


...people who adjust their outside mirrors to look directly behind them, thus defeating the purpose of an outside mirror?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> ...people who adjust their outside mirrors to look directly behind them, thus defeating the purpose of an outside mirror?


Saturn, Magnaflow sticker, or rear window decals? It's anyone's guess.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Houston TX keeping it trill!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Swangers on a Quattroporte?

Cool. Wrong. Refreshing. Confusing.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I can dig the blue chrome, the swangers I can dig a hole for their burial site.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Saturn, Magnaflow sticker, or rear window decals? It's anyone's guess.


Magnaflow decal with an obvious stock exhaust.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> Magnaflow decal with an obvious stock exhaust.


Mangaflow also makes cats.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

VWmk3GTI said:


> I took this gem yesterday


That one's giving me a bad vibe


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Swangers on a Quattroporte?
> 
> box of smashed di^ck$


FTFY


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

SquishyPanda said:


>


Not that this is your fault, but quote GIFs that clearly don't "say" the entire quote captioned at the bottom are DIW.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

R3Drew said:


> Not that this is your fault, but quote GIFs that clearly don't "say" the entire quote captioned at the bottom are DIW.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



Can't say I totally hate it. Sure its odd enough but in a WTF funny kinda way. It makes me chuckle therefor I reluctantly have to give it a :thumbup:



Please don't castrate me now guys.... I know how this place is....


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

SquishyPanda said:


>


mustache above nose is actually unibrow, which wont be hip for another few years



TaaT said:


>


actually looks better than a TI


----------



## 100% Asian (Jun 13, 2013)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> He built it completely by himself out of scrap wood and parts cars...is that really DIW?





worth_fixing said:


> Yeah, still kinda is. Even if I couldn't do that, doesn't make it doing it right. It looks like crap and a total waste of time, in my honest opinion.


I hope that when I go through your post history, I don't find posts of you supporting that 3 week RWD Mk4 guy.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

CLFOTD: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/4410528794.html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

t_white said:


> CLFOTD: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/4410528794.html


Turning it into a track car is not DIW IMHO. Rear fender could of course look better tho, but it's just a matter of some flares.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blue Caddy by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Impala with Body Kit by FordTorino73, on Flickr
DIW Chevy Truck by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What's wrong with the NSX? So they forgot to take the bike rack off.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> What's wrong with the NSX? So they forgot to take the bike rack off.



Theres not a single thing wrong with that car. Posting its photo in this thread is the "Doing it Wrong" part.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Theres not a single thing wrong with that car. Posting its photo in this thread is the "Doing it Wrong" part.


As well as making a thread titled "... DIW..." about said car.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

CRacer21 said:


> What's wrong with the NSX? So they forgot to take the bike rack off.


Probably either going to pick up the bike or just dropped it off.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My preemptive strike against those who will hate this post: don't care 


My work truck DIW-parked next to a BMW, also DIW-parked, and a Taurus too for good measure:









But wait, there's more:









M wheels, dual M badges on the sides, M badge in front with chrome lined grille, and M badge on the rear. That's 10 total on the exterior for those keeping track. I would have let it go, too, except that the side grille badges say "M3". That was just a bit to much 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> M wheels, dual M badges on the sides, M badge in front with chrome lined grille, and M badge on the rear. That's 10 total on the exterior for those keeping track. I would have let it go, too, except that the side grille badges say "M3". That was just a bit to much


I love running into people like this.

"Nice car."
"Thanks"
"What year is it?"
"2001"
"Cool. I've always loved Jettas"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


I like this guy's priorities. :thumbup:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

TaaT said:


>






core5 said:


> I like this guy's priorities. :thumbup:


i would like to propose that any "Exotic" hauling stuff is DIR now DIW 


at least they are using their car.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

drhavoc said:


> i would like to propose that any "Exotic" hauling stuff is DIR now DIW
> 
> 
> at least they are using their car.


While I agree that using the car is good, I know every time I load my mazda like this i rip or scratch something on the inside and it drives me nuts. If you have FF money you prolly can afford the 25 bucks to rent the hardware store truck....


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Brickx3 said:


> While I agree that using the car is good, I know every time I load my mazda like this i rip or scratch something on the inside and it drives me nuts. If you have FF money you prolly can afford the 25 bucks to rent the hardware store truck....


If you have Mazda money you can probably afford the 25 bucks to rent the hardware store truck.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

t_white said:


> CLFOTD: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/4410528794.html


Wow, that seems like a pretty good deal. Wish it was closer!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Brickx3 said:


> If you have FF money you prolly can afford the 25 bucks to rent the hardware store truck....


If one has FF money, one does not care about the same trivial things the rest of us do. That probably _is_ the family beater/truck. :thumbup:


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> If one has FF money, one does not care about the same trivial things the rest of us do. That probably _is_ the family beater/truck. :thumbup:


fair enough, Ill bow out now


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

turtle van is DIR


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

High Body slc said:


> turtle van is DIR


Rule 35 of the internet. If it exists, it is on CarDomain

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3358871/1994-dodge-/


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Turtles VW van is DIR, turtles Chrysler is DIW.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

TaaT said:


>




"I am lumberjack and I am okay!"


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted on a dead end street while driving through the industrial part of town. I sent the pictures to a friend and he sent me some info back. 

http://www.coindispenser.com/story.html

I kinda want it...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

All Dodge/Mopar/Ram/Hemi badges all over. The other door said "supercharged" over the "Dodge". So I suppose it could be a supercharged hemi intrepid...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

you choose
VW Caddy A team style by jenskramer, on Flickr
VW Caddy A team style by jenskramer, on Flickr


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

64015_10151378991063223_1887509480_n by trevor.mcmanus, on Flickr

1926823_10202038584341345_2679139575880669890_n by trevor.mcmanus, on Flickr
Yes, that car is vertical. ^


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A subtle one
Dodge Avenger Eyelashes by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Spotted this beauty a few minutes ago, photo courtesy of my passenger's potato (more of a Tater Tot, really)...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Found this car at this place again, Moor pictures:

















"M3 appearance package"

In other news, I don't know why I never have been able to own a phone that can take a picture.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage monster (Aug 7, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> you choose
> VW Caddy A team style by jenskramer, on Flickr
> VW Caddy A team style by jenskramer, on Flickr












I'm gonna go out on a limb with DIR on both of these. Only God can judge me!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

At PaP:
Pull-A-Part 5/3/14 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn, someone actually spent some time to make this:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## baker001 (Jun 7, 2006)

omg!


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

All that BMW needs is a pair of red/blue/yellow tassles attached to the side mirrors like a goddamned big wheel. :banghead:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

saw this beauty down the street.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> BMW


All I see wrong here is the parking job.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> All I see wrong here is the parking job.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

EpicVW said:


>


:laugh:

For real though, those wheels make the entire car look huge


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Severed_Fingers.jpg


I've seen those before on bikes and in some catalogs. 










Their helmets must have the spikes on the inside, too.


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)




----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^^ that ^^^^


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

:laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I spotted this beauty today. That right there is a faded Dodge Intrepid with a custom body kit, _two_ fartcans, shaved doors, a spoiler, stock wheels, and a mostly-dissolved landau roof!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ He's not technically _wrong... _


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


YOU'RE, just sayin'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1finn said:


> YOU'RE, just sayin'


(facepalm)Damnit, didn't even catch that.(/facepalm)


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

someone really tried here:

had same emblem in the front and on the wheel center caps


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What does this sign mean? Do not open cans. Hammers $500.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Is that in Canadian land?

Do not litter, or you get a $500 fine from the judge?


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

dcmix5 said:


> Is that in Canadian land?
> 
> Do not litter, or you get a $500 fine from the judge?


Yes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcmix5 said:


> Is that in Canadian land?
> 
> Do not litter, or you get a $500 fine from the judge?



Can't be. It isn't in French. 

I think the first part has something to do with not eating beans.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

dcmix5 said:


> Is that in Canadian land?
> 
> Do not litter, or you get a $500 fine from the judge?


I have never seen a sign like that, I love it.



spockcat said:


> Can't be. It isn't in French.
> 
> I think the first part has something to do with not eating beans.


I'm certain that it's about no bean eating.

Very strict anti-fart laws here. You basically have to apologize to everyone who's been affected by the farts and that takes time.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


I just have to wonder how many cluster warning lights those wells must be lighting up. Then again that would be hilarious if it was an AWD.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Doing it wrong or just plain crazy?

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/sno/4459775173.html


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Doing it wrong or just plain crazy?
> 
> wizardofoztruck.jpg


Why not have a little fun with being from Kansas?

http://free*************.com/wp-content/themes/viralimagehub/images/memes/91480bf210214a85372fefc2d1ab47c5.png


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Reminds me of


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> I just have to wonder how many cluster warning lights those wells must be lighting up. Then again that would be hilarious if it was an AWD.


It shouldn't, since they're all spinning at the same speed? It'll just think it's going way slower than it is.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

can this guy join the party?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Fromdatomb$ (May 6, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Doing it right


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


i bet that car smells like ass.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Biff Beltsander said:


> I have never seen a sign like that, I love it.


All over the place here





spockcat said:


>


Always an ass cruising in the left lane.(close to the left lane :laugh: )


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


is it bad that I think this looks awesome? :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

wtf!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

That's deeply unsettling.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> wtf!


Boobies


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> wtf!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

So, uh... I don't know how to tell you this, so I'll just come right out and say it... my tire has herpes.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Brake Weight said:


>


jetta hubcaps on a ford van increases the value how is it wrong?


----------



## dub01 (Oct 15, 2003)

bluesbrothers said:


> New Beetle hubcaps on a ford van increases the value how is it wrong?


FTFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

bluesbrothers said:


> jetta hubcaps on a ford van increases the value how is it wrong?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Awwww yeah. This is so good and so true. No way it can be classified as "doing it wrong." No way!!!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


is it wrong that i kind of like it? makes me wanna roll through some hood


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bluesbrothers said:


> jetta hubcaps on a ford van increases the value how is it wrong?


I guess I agree with this...moderately large wheels aren't DIW.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

romanl said:


> is it wrong that i kind of like it? makes me wanna roll* through* some hood


Highlighted the most important word on that sentence. Do not stop.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Highlighted the most important word on that sentence. Do not stop.


i have to admit to my earlier car days,
in 2004 i bought a 2003 Chevy Impala in blue. it seemed like back then only cops, some old people and some hood people would drive these. i still lived in NYC back then, and would go up to Harlem to hang out with some friends, we'd roll through the hood with windows down blasting 50Cent, half the hood would be drinking 40's on the front steps so being loud got their attention :laugh::laugh: o those were the days (to be 20 years old and not a care in a world)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Saw this today. Not really DIW but it did look a bit strange.


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

I see your BMW donk and raise you (ha!):





















 How does it even move?
Beetle on 26s. Everything's bigger in Texas!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Can anyone tell me what make car that is? I feel like I'm just overlooking something, just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

bizybyker said:


> Can anyone tell me what make car that is? I feel like I'm just overlooking something, just can't put my finger on it.


blue


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


well here atleast we know they're will not be any angle not covered on this drive :laugh: as far as DIW im going to err on the side of yes, overkill is a word that this coming to mind....opcorn:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Unable to buff it right out I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More cameras


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't always follow Jesus but when I do, he is a Mexican guy driving an old GMC pickup.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bizybyker said:


> Can anyone tell me what make car that is? I feel like I'm just overlooking something, just can't put my finger on it.


I'm having trouble placing the badge.
Autobot?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

^DIR.


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

.andreas said:


> ^DIR.


If you're gonna buy the _flashiest_ supercar out there, go big or go home. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nb-fotos/sets/72157626470639318


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/09/westerners-guide-to-japanese-toilets/?ncid=edpicks&google_editors_picks=true


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Because doors are overrated


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

CactusAvant said:


> Because doors are overrated


They welded up the doors, but not the fuel filler flap? :facepalm:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


How does that even happen?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CRacer21 said:


> How does that even happen?


With photoshop probably.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

CRacer21 said:


> How does that even happen?


Pulled a vacuum in the tire.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

On the BMW up there, I didn t even know Boomer McLoud was still even around. I remember there was one in my town back in CT when I was in HS.

In any case, caught this a few days ago


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Is that car herpes?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Is that car herpes?


Love the name "Lazlo" :laugh:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Friend's gf just posted this to Facebook, apparently it was spotted in Delaware 

10300701_10203938145682841_1930404816750992740_n by rdubya146, on Flickr

:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> Friend's gf just posted this to Facebook, apparently it was spotted in Delaware
> 
> 10300701_10203938145682841_1930404816750992740_n by rdubya146, on Flickr
> 
> :laugh:



Why is this wrong? This thing is serious and yea its a Celica... at least it appears to to be. Aren't cars like this, like most genres of racing where the "car" takes the shape of a simple plebeian commuter car, just all tube frames with a fiberglass / CF overlay in the shape of the common car its imitating?

EDIT: The more I look at this, the more I think you may be right. Its too hard, for me at least, to tell though. What makes you so sure its just a plain Celica with a funny car appearance package for the most part?!?!?

I confuse-did


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

I think he's been spotted before,apparently it has a fake rear diff,at least the one I remember did


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> EDIT: The more I look at this, the more I think you may be right. Its too hard, for me at least, to tell though. What makes you so sure its just a plain Celica with a funny car appearance package for the most part?!?!?
> 
> I confuse-did


Because sunroof? I dunno...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Why is this wrong? This thing is serious and yea its a Celica... at least it appears to to be. Aren't cars like this, like most genres of racing where the "car" takes the shape of a simple plebeian commuter car, just all tube frames with a fiberglass / CF overlay in the shape of the common car its imitating?
> 
> EDIT: The more I look at this, the more I think you may be right. Its too hard, for me at least, to tell though. What makes you so sure its just a plain Celica with a funny car appearance package for the most part?!?!?
> 
> I confuse-did


I am willing to bet it is this car


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> What makes you so sure its just a plain Celica with a funny car appearance package for the most part?!?!?


Because Ninja Celica. 












kenny301 said:


> I am willing to bet it is this car


You're right.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6953467-The-Ninja-Celica&p=85335471&viewfull=1#post85335471



McBanagon said:


> While I have not had the pleasure of seeing this beast in person, I've had the opportunity to google the siht out of it before when (probably TCL) seeing it on a message board. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


> Because sunroof? I dunno...



Damn, good eyes there Perl, good eyes! I never even spotted that until you said something. And that link that Kenny posted, I did see that *this* car before, probably right here in The Car Lounge too of all places


Seriously impressive fab work though. /


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> With photoshop probably.



She is waiting for someone to @[email protected] probe her.



spockcat said:


>


I would so drive this around with the biggest boombox you could fit playing Adam West's Batman theme full blast.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Because Ninja Celica.
> 
> http://news.epicinter.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/352b55535b6d50896ed9f1fd30f8d01f.jpg
> 
> ...


I don't think this can be topped in this thread. It's like they intentionally spent money on things that have nothing to do with performance just to get it 70% of way to looking like a racecar, then intentionally left WRONG!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> She is waiting for someone to @[email protected] probe her.


If one were desperate enough, they could probably shine some lights into her window at night and break in with a Party City alien mask on. At which point the intruder would state in a monotone alien voice, "Need energy. Suck me off plz" or, "Prepare to be probed! Assume the position!".


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this about an hour ago. Damn.

Not sure if expanding foam, spray adhesive, cheese, or rubber cement.


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

romanl said:


> can this guy join the party?




Remember this from the movie Major League?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Saw this about an hour ago. Damn.
> 
> Not sure if expanding foam, spray adhesive, cheese, or rubber cement.


LOL, scrolling from bottom to top I really thought this was cheese dripping out of a grill.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Saw this about an hour ago. Damn.
> 
> Not sure if expanding foam, spray adhesive, cheese, or rubber cement.


Haha it looks like gorilla glue. That stuff will sneak up on you, That being said it looks like this guy threw the whole bottle at it.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Why is this wrong?





> So in summary, here is a list of what is wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the page


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Even the exhaust is fake, wow.


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


This guy. My hero. /thread.


----------



## Wren20v (Dec 11, 2005)

*I love Craigslist...*

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/4466902125.html






























> *2002 Range Rover custom made. car has more than 10,000 on it - $2800*
> 
> The car was owned by a millionaire, her name is writing inside the car. Inside and out are custom made, you'll never found a car like this on the road. It's unique, she spent a lot of money in the car but we had to repossessed the car for non payment. the car will need a key. When we get the car, we drove around the block and put it on the tow truck, transmission is good and motor is good, i have no reason lying to you because i'm selling the car for a company but i was the one who repossessed it the car and drive it. here's the story, when we took the car, it had 24 rims and flat screen dvd inside. Someone break in at night and stole the rims and the lcd flat screen tv and the key that was left in the ignition. the key is about $300, the company don't want to spend that much on it.Call for more info and look at the pics really good before calling. You have to bring a tow truck to get it show contact info chad


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

core5 said:


> If one were desperate enough, they could probably shine some lights into her window at night and break in with a Party City alien mask on. At which point the intruder would state in a monotone alien voice, "Need energy. Suck me off plz" or, "Prepare to be probed! Assume the position!".


Do you guys have a alien mask I can borrow? :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Saw this about an hour ago. Damn.
> 
> Not sure if expanding foam, spray adhesive, cheese, or rubber cement.


Looks like monster/gorilla glue. It would do the job and it expands like crazy when drying. Can make a huge mess, but is good stuff.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found this trying to find an 80s body kit for the mk2...


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> Found this trying to find an 80s body kit for the mk2...


Wow! I took that picture years ago at IIRC Spring ShownNGo 2008.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Wren20v said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/4466902125.html



LOL It was owned by a millionaire but they couldn't pay for the mods done? Plus it was broken in to and they took the TV and the wheels and the key which was left with the vehicle but didn't bother with the vehicle.

Also... Craigslist, the place for illiterate America to post items for sale. I get a headache reading any and all Craigslist ads. I almost felt bad when I posted my Cabrio for sale there and spelled everything correctly and used proper grammar in the ad. I wondered if anyone would be able to comprehend it. Of course they didn't as immediately I got offers of $500 when I had it listed for $3000


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> LOL It was owned by a millionaire but they couldn't pay for the mods done? Plus it was broken in to and they took the TV and the wheels and the key which was left with the vehicle but didn't bother with the vehicle.


Probably lottery money.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Found this trying to find an 80s body kit for the mk2...


Are those headlights and a grille from a Jeep Grand Cherokee?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

cardoza said:


> Are those headlights and a grille from a Jeep Grand Cherokee?


I was just about to ask the same thing. I think they are.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Found this trying to find an 80s body kit for the mk2...


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

Unsure if this has been posted before but i'll leave it here for the masses 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161286003372?nav=SEARCH











ic:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

^^^ Damn. Damn damn damn.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I really want to ask him if he can make a ROUND wheel with a dong and two balls as the three spokes.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Well go ahead then, sure you must have an eGay account.


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

*professional soft top repair*

spotted today. mustang on WI plates.
duct tape all over and a taped lid from a plastic soda cup in the center of the window


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Vr6DubNY said:


> Unsure if this has been posted before but i'll leave it here for the masses
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161286003372?nav=SEARCH
> 
> ...


 


he is really serious about wood...


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

It's so bad... But so well done
Perfect sticker placement, pristine paint.... Makes me laugh every time I walk by it


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

PNDubber said:


> It's so bad... But so well done
> Perfect sticker placement, pristine paint.... Makes me laugh every time I walk by it


That looks like someone made a half-assed Forza 4 livery and then put it on their actual car.


----------



## JB Cerberus (Apr 26, 2013)

burnthesheep said:


> Remember this from the movie Major League?


That car is actually parked (permanently maybe?) pretty close to where I live now. I see it every day in the same spot.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> It's so bad... But so well done
> Perfect sticker placement, pristine paint.... Makes me laugh every time I walk by it



More like "Doing it "not my style"... Sure I'm with you, its kinda gaudy but aside from the "appearance mods" its really not that bad. Would I drive it, no. I would buy it if all it was are the stickers and paint job. Stickers can come off and the paint job can be fixed. Compared to some truly horrifying cars seen in this thread, this is on the mild side...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

JB Cerberus said:


> That car is actually parked (permanently maybe?) pretty close to where I live now. I see it every day in the same spot.


Run into the ground?


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> More like "Doing it "not my style"... Sure I'm with you, its kinda gaudy but aside from the "appearance mods" its really not that bad. Would I drive it, no. I would buy it if all it was are the stickers and paint job. Stickers can come off and the paint job can be fixed. Compared to some truly horrifying cars seen in this thread, this is on the mild side...


Wrong.

Doing it Wrong = That car


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> How does that even happen?



in the modified stock car class we would do this to the tires prior to race day 

this is the best way to make sure that all air is out of tires before you fill them up (with No2 iirc)

you'd let out all the air (o2) in the tires and press in the sides to make this shape

I could be wrong about the No2 (air in tires could be O2 or No2 I forget) - and I forget if this was done prior or after corner weighing - but suffice to say, we would make the tires look like this before we were done for the night (last night before race day)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

God dammit ^.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That black truck is DINMS...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> That black truck is DINMS...


Yeah, I thought the same thing too, until I realized it was a Raptor. That's_ kinda_ wrong, isn't it?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> That black truck is DINMS...



It's a RAPTOR.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> That black truck is DINMS...


What's dinms mean?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> What's dinms mean?


Doing It Not My Style - which is what we call something that isn't quite wrong enough, but still irked one of us enough to share the image. 

When you break it down, most stuff posted on this thread is DINMS, but we happen to agree on most of it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing too, until I realized it was a Raptor. That's_ kinda_ wrong, isn't it?


Alright, alright


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like the wheels are coming out a few inches (Mexi-Flush).

Ran into this yesterday:










The rest of the car was almost stock except for a Pep-Boys spray tint on headlights and taillights.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

PNDubber said:


> It's so bad... But so well done
> Perfect sticker placement, pristine paint.... Makes me laugh every time I walk by it


haha i wonder who this is, surprised they are not in the local Genesis FB group. we'll have to set em straight LOL


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

I didnt think the rent and roll places really took your rimz i thought it was like most things you buy on credit, they just give you a bad credit report and turn you over to collections they dont want your **** just the money.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

You can literally pump gas and go at the same time


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nothing wrong with an FJ needing gas.





passat911 said:


> You can literally pump gas and go at the same time


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

JB Cerberus said:


> That car is actually parked (permanently maybe?) pretty close to where I live now. I see it every day in the same spot.


hah..typical


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I am sure someone is going to scream DINMS! but this $h!t is FUGLY!


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

passat911 said:


> You can literally pump gas and go at the same time


day has been made with this picture :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

<<< Owns nothing newer than '87

Is that how damn quiet and isolated passenger compartments are these days? Is it so comfy and smooth that even your average idiot can't tell they're missing a tire?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

honey, the car is making a funny noise and it doesnt steer too well


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

finklejag said:


>


When? In a previous life?

My first thought for the story behind this is they got an Escalade repo'd, and cannot let those glorious 3 months of Escalade ownership go. So just to set everyone straight.."Yeah i used to roll an Escalade." Baller.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Pic I took in my town


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

http://m.annunci.ebay.it/s-annuncio/mercedes-e-320-coupe-trasformata-custom-unica/63754303


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow. If that is real then that is some Serious wind!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Wow. If that is real then that is some Serious wind!


Real and really old. I remember seeing video and that thing actually broke and fell down if I remember correctly


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Well doing the regular Saturday chores at home and I happen to glance outside and notice something odd. 










Had to do a double take to make sure. 


#


----------



## LanceeH (Oct 1, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Wow. If that is real then that is some Serious wind!


Very real, happened last summer here in Calgary. That's on Deerfoot Trail which is the main highway that goes North/South through the city. It did end up falling onto the road


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Holy **** that is so horrible. WHY. JUST WHY


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Holy **** that is so horrible. *WHY. JUST WHY*


cause. just because?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Haha I like how even the trailer is rimmed up

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

jettagli1991 said:


> woodbrakes.jpg


That's the kind of stuff I come to this thread for. Not just googled pictures of questionable fads.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Holy **** that is so horrible. WHY. JUST WHY


Because credit cards and loans from Western Sky.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Holy **** that is so horrible. WHY. JUST WHY


Awh man and they did it to a Yamaha Warrior. I don't see how that wouldn't destroy the transmission or be super hard on the engine.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

kenny301 said:


> Because credit cards and loans from Western Sky.


Now is the waiting game until we see it on steelies with ballon tires and 22" labels even on the trailer.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

SquishyPanda said:


> That's the kind of stuff I come to this thread for. Not just googled pictures of questionable fads.


That same picture showed up here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/

A lot of times reddit is reposted here.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Some clown "created" this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank god he has the bra on the nose to protect the hood.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MCTB said:


> Some clown "created" this


Rob Evans, Rich Evans - same thing.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MCTB said:


> Some clown "created" this


Is this the American Rhau Welt? Functionally destroying a car, visually destroying a car?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Rob Evans, Rich Evans - same thing.


Bob Evans?









Seriously, though. That thing looks like the cars from I, Robot with the sphere wheels.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I suppose someone is going to say this is DIR


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I suppose someone *scottish* is going to say this is DIR


ftfy


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


Is he trying to be ironic or is all of this done on purpose?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

double filtered... can never be sure how safe that air is


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

yivek said:


> That same picture showed up here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/
> 
> *A lot of times reddit is reposted here*.


Don't be that guy.

Reddit is an aggregate for the entire internet, and there are plenty of people who don't read f**kin' reddit.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I suppose someone is going to say this is DIR


Beasto Wagon?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

hipster. said:


> Don't be that guy.
> 
> Reddit is an aggregate for the entire internet, and there are plenty of people who don't read f**kin' reddit.


He was just stating a fact,no need to be hostile


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

VWmk3GTI said:


> He was just stating a fact,no need to be hostile


There was no need to state his "fact" who cares if it was on Reddit.

You reddit nerds sound a lot like this:


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted this gem downtown today...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIW dealer style


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Are Yukons really that expensive to begin with? That better be a goddamn Denali with extra options


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

hipster. said:


> There was no need to state his "fact" who cares if it was on Reddit.


Exactly, why do you care so much? (I am not asking you to answer that)

I gave a user that stated he liked these types of things a whole new thread to look at. Which happens (So sorry (sarcasm)) to be on www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop.

Sorry for trying to be helpful to another user.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Are Yukons really that expensive to begin with? That better be a goddamn Denali with extra options


Sale price is HIGHER than the old price. Such a deal!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Sale price is HIGHER than the old price. Such a deal!


No, I know that. Its the "old price" that I'm talking about. I just never thought those were that expensive.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Apparently Canada get's it shares of PT Cruiser drivers.....


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Are Yukons really that expensive to begin with? That better be a goddamn Denali with extra options


The Yukons start at $46xxx and the Denali starts at $62xxx.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like it's still holding air. do that about 50 more times on each side and BAM studded snow tires :thumbup:

...or just BAM.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

May not be exactly DIW.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Just caught 2 Fast 2 Furious on TV and something ALSWAYS bugged me in the highway chase scene,
the Evo has 3.9 miles on the trip meter - yet at this point they must be LONG after just 4 miles!!!

Or am I wrong about this??

Took a screenie:









Also, "tarmac" move on the tach clock - that factory Evo or what?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Perhaps not quite DIW but 4 of these?


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

izzo said:


> Just caught 2 Fast 2 Furious on TV and something ALSWAYS bugged me in the highway chase scene,
> the Evo has 3.9 miles on the trip meter - yet at this point they must be LONG after just 4 miles!!!
> 
> Or am I wrong about this??


Well, one thing that you're wrong about is that it's 3.7 miles.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, 124 meters, whatever...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

well there was that 30 mile runway in that last Fast and Furious


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More funny than DIW


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

^^That looks like Rt. 50 West somewhere between Arlington and Falls Church in VA. Hopefully I see it with my own eyes because whatever they are selling I will buy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How is stuff like this allowed on the street?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Alabama, Tennessee...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

It's legal. See the drop down rear bumper with brake lights and such. There appears to be one up front as well. It's look better with bigger tires, though.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

The attachment points for the lower bumper is cosmetic at best. In fact I think it can be used as a swing.:screwy:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

bora-brazil said:


>


What exactly are we looking at?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

izzo said:


> What exactly are we looking at?


Nothing related to this thread. Keep on truckin'


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

So, this is perfectly 100% legal...



spockcat said:


>


But this is not.










What a great country I live in.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> It's legal. See the drop down rear bumper with brake lights and such. There appears to be one up front as well. It's look better with bigger tires, though.


Pretty sure most states have laws against modifying suspension outside of certain parameters. I know in Georgia it was two inches.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Nothing related to this thread. Keep on truckin'


Exactly, hence me asking...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vwtoys said:


> The attachment points for the lower bumper is cosmetic at best. In fact I think it can be used as a swing.:screwy:


Would that be in your opinion, or a fact? Because you seem pretty sure of it as a fact but I don't think you know that truck's owner or watched it be built. 

Some states have laws against modifying suspension at all, some allow maroney bars since it's a truck. That one does still look quite high compared to the car next to it, but that is the right idea to make it legal if their state allows it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Would that be in your opinion, or a fact? Because you seem pretty sure of it as a fact but I don't think you know that truck's owner or watched it be built.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Do you know the truck's owner? It looks like the bumper has basically no reinforcement whatsoever. At least as far as I can tell in the picture.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Viking said:


> Do you know the truck's owner? It looks like the bumper has basically no reinforcement whatsoever. At least as far as I can tell in the picture.


I do not, but I'm not the one looking at a picture and having an opinion disguised as fact. 

Either way, in the end, those bars are the legal way to do it in some states. I'm glad the driver at least tried to get it done right. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

MCTB said:


>


Definitely DIW, not NEARLY enough BLING for a Saudi Arabia vehicle.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

hipster. said:


> There was no need to state his "fact" who cares if it was on Reddit.
> 
> You reddit nerds sound a lot like this:



And you Brooklyn NYers sound like idiots. See what name calling does. Now go F**K YOURSELF (NY accent) :laugh:


----------



## lago_b (Dec 3, 2003)

This should fix that leaky sunroof problem :facepalm: ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cardoza said:


> Pretty sure most states have laws against modifying suspension outside of certain parameters. I know in Georgia it was two inches.





Viking said:


> Do you know the truck's owner? It looks like the bumper has basically no reinforcement whatsoever. At least as far as I can tell in the picture.





VDub2625 said:


> I do not, but I'm not the one looking at a picture and having an opinion disguised as fact.
> 
> Either way, in the end, those bars are the legal way to do it in some states. I'm glad the driver at least tried to get it done right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I don't know where the picture was taken but if it was in Texas, then there is no bumper requirement per this site:
http://www.liftlaws.com/texas_lift_laws.htm


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> I don't know where the picture was taken but if it was in Texas, then there is no bumper requirement per this site:
> http://www.liftlaws.com/texas_lift_laws.htm


Based on the traffic lights I am going to say it is not Texas.:beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

MCTB said:


>


The new bentley SUV!

Holy, development was quick.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

My state doesn't allow over 4" lift, IIRC. That includes suspension and to take into account the lift gained from larger tires. No one cares much about that. There are some limitations on the books for bumper height and the height of the lights. Many states abide by the latter. Montana and Wyoming don't care at all. Just make it prudently safe. 

Here's my homeboy's non legal bro dozer hiding behind my car. He drives it on weekends mostly.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Obviously there are bumper laws in the state or I see no reason the owner would have installed those worthless drop bumpers. If there are bumper laws in that state is there even a point to having that law on the books if the legal height is something like 36" from the ground?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Brake Weight said:


> My state doesn't allow over 4" lift, IIRC. That includes suspension and to take into account the lift gained from larger tires. No one cares much about that. There are some limitations on the books for bumper height and the height of the lights. Many states abide by the latter. Montana and Wyoming don't care at all. Just make it prudently safe.
> 
> Here's my homeboy's non DOT legal bro dozer hiding behind my car. He drives it on weekends mostly.


Does your buddy subscribe to the IDGAF mentality with respect to blinding oncoming drivers?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Does your buddy subscribe to the IDGAF mentality with respect to blinding oncoming drivers?


Yep. Flat brimmed Monster hat and all... 

Naw, seriously. He only drives it on weekends or shows, not at night, and definitely not in the rain. This thing is near 1000 hp/tq when he turns up the boost and is a $100k toy. It serves no other purpose but to compensate for his penis.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TERTALES!











TERS of the UNIVERSE!


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Preppy said:


> TERTALES!


I'm going to have to go with Doing It Goddamn Awesome.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Omnilith said:


> I'm going to have to go with Doing It Goddamn Awesome.


Artwork yes, translation no.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> But this is not.


What is wrong with the renault megane in your country?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


> What is wrong with the renault megane in your country?


It's not 25 years old, so it's a safety hazard and I'm not allowed to own one.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


> What is wrong with the renault megane in your country?


The same as everywhere else; it's a P.O.S.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

We could probably have an entire thread dedicated to ugly wheels on classics.
Sure.. some doing it not my style... but seriously.
I hate seeing a really nice classic but with stupidly ugly wheels.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PerL said:


> The same as everywhere else; it's a P.O.S.


I concur; same here


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


O-me-ga.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

izzo said:


> Just caught 2 Fast 2 Furious on TV and something ALSWAYS bugged me in the highway chase scene,
> the Evo has 3.9 miles on the trip meter - yet at this point they must be LONG after just 4 miles!!!
> 
> Or am I wrong about this??
> ...


Yes they had the Tarmac Gravel Snow icons on the gauge. It did not move on the tach (not sure what that means)

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It's not 25 years old, so it's a safety hazard and I'm not allowed to own one.


Its got plastic windows as well but I don't know about the law concerning that

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Vortex generators - Lick'em and stick'em.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Dude its an "s" it needs a dual tip single exhaust.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Thats amazing. DIRopcorn:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> cd mirror


:thumbup:


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Would that be in your opinion, or a fact? Because you seem pretty sure of it as a fact but I don't think you know that truck's owner or watched it be built.
> 
> Some states have laws against modifying suspension at all, some allow maroney bars since it's a truck. That one does still look quite high compared to the car next to it, but that is the right idea to make it legal if their state allows it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I seem pretty sure of it because the picture suggests that the "bumper" is just hanging off of 2 metal bars/tubing, size is roughly 1.5"x 1.5" square. There's no forward reinforcement that I can see. Do I need to know the owner or be there when they built it to tell whether a car rear ending this "bumper" will have any effect of protecting the other car's occupant? Do the NHTSA know the manufacturers design team or do they oversee cars being built to deem the cars safe? Opinion or fact? Does it really matter?? I just wouldn't want to be any where close to these vehicles. These things are downright dangerous on the street. 

Next time they might as well dangle the "bumper" to the required height with two strings. I think that's just as effective, if they're just trying to make the bumper height legal.

Let's get back to DIW.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Driving with all that sh|t on the dash is definitely DIW.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

vwtoys said:


> I seem pretty sure of it because the picture suggests that the "bumper" is just hanging off of 2 metal bars/tubing, size is roughly 1.5"x 1.5" square. There's no forward reinforcement that I can see. Do I need to know the owner or be there when they built it to tell whether a car rear ending this "bumper" will have any effect of protecting the other car's occupant? Do the NHTSA know the manufacturers design team or do they oversee cars being built to deem the cars safe? Opinion or fact? Does it really matter?? I just wouldn't want to be any where close to these vehicles. These things are downright dangerous on the street.
> 
> Next time they might as well dangle the "bumper" to the required height with two strings. I think that's just as effective, if they're just trying to make the bumper height legal.
> 
> Let's get back to DIW.


Who cares if someone rearends it and kills themselves, a rearend wreck is the fault of the rearender where I'm from. All those hacking up the front beam on their VWs/etc to fit a large FMIC are more at risk to themselves than a lifted truck is to them. Same goes for lowering a car. Most lowered cars will wedge nicely under any trailer that an 18wheeler is dragging down the highway. Whoopty do. Hell, a full size sedan will fit under a school bus nicely, too. 

Hey, here's an idea. 

Try not to drive your vehicle into the back of another vehicle. Even more. If you do, let's not try to sue the driver of the other vehicle for making you cripple because he modified his vehicle beyond OEM equipment.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Repair looks legit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Brake Weight said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nowhere other than South Beach, Miami


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Driving with all that sh|t on the dash is definitely DIW.


No shít, at least the Oakleys - I don'care about no Fox. 

spockcat - what O's are they?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> spockcat - what O's are they?


Not my dashboard. I don't know.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Not my dashboard. I don't know.


Oh... ok. Carry on then, back on track.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Nowhere other than South Beach, Miami


I love it... I mean go big or go home right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thousands of $$$ spent on your commercial and you can't get someone to proof read it first? Or do you figure your buyers can't read anyway?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> Repair looks legit.


Thats dedication right there. You know how hard it is to snake those zip ties from the first hole to the second hole (on the inside)..? I wouldn't be surprised if the owner took the tire off the wheel, zipped it up, then put it all back on the car. For all that work you could have bought a used tire and done it the right way (sorta).

Sucks because the tire looks almost brand new otherwise.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Thats dedication right there. You know how hard it is to snake those zip ties from the first hole to the second hole (on the inside)..? I wouldn't be surprised if the owner took the tire off the wheel, zipped it up, then put it all back on the car. For all that work you could have bought a used tire and done it the right way (sorta).
> 
> Sucks because the tire looks almost brand new otherwise.


That is probably some kind of tractor or construction equipment.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ I actually like that


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

SmithersSP said:


>


Someone throw this car a bone or an axle to chew on


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha, actually laughed out loud when i saw the wheels on the purple 300. :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

what's with all the sandbags? You live in a flood zone?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

via my Note 3
That compression sucked. Says "SS" on the right corner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A manufacturer really thought this sticker was necessary? Or are mechanics and/or customers that stupid?


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

I would love to meet the person that made that sticker necessary. :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Or are mechanics and/or customers that stupid?


That actually is the general opinion of A LOT of people. Americuhns included.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

spockcat said:


> A manufacturer really thought this sticker was necessary? Or are mechanics and/or customers that stupid?


What car is that from? :screwy:


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

CoolJetta3 said:


> what's with all the sandbags? You live in a flood zone?



looks more like mulch and stuff for sale to me


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

CRacer21 said:


> I would love to meet the person that made that sticker necessary. :laugh:


:wave:

I'm not doing that mistake again! :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> what's with all the sandbags? You live in a flood zone?


must be looks like some of the drivers are preparing for it with the big ass wheels


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

KeiCar said:


>


You need a special license to drive a tow truck?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You need a special license to drive a tow truck?


In some states yes. Even though your license is still class C your considered a professional driver.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

Caltrans fail - 5 South near Knotts Berry Farm.



Rope? we dont need no stinkin rope.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

KeiCar said:


>


There should be a jacked up brodozer with a 3 foot lift in that last pic...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

PerL said:


> There should be a jacked up brodozer with a 3 foot lift in that last pic...


Granted, but the bigger problem is the demographic that typically drives those ginormous RV's. AKA geriatrics / retirees / pensioners.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> PAssenger door AC unit.jpg


The more and more I work on my Vanagon unit, the more and more this doesn't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Any pictures of the rest of the car?

Based just off of that... I say DIR.
Looks tongue in cheek to me.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Any pictures of the rest of the car?
> 
> Based just off of that... I say DIR.
> Looks tongue in cheek to me.



FWIW: Vinyl work looks to be very well done.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


so, vigorouszx finally made his rv


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

SgtArky said:


> so, vigorouszx finally made his rv


Not unless that's actually a Previa chassis with an old Dodge engine in it, skinned in CNC-milled Silhouette/Lumina panels. Anything less is not unnecessarily complicated enough for VZX.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

SgtArky said:


> so, vigorouszx finally made his rv


Whatever the hell happened to the village idiot?
He was quite entertainining at times, I have to say...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

izzo said:


> Whatever the hell happened to the village idiot?
> He was quite entertainining at times, I have to say...


Co poisoning from a wood burning stove in his van by the river


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I actually think that is pretty awesome! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Viking said:


> I actually think that is pretty awesome! :laugh::thumbup:


Well we don't really have a funny but not quite wrong photo thread here so DIW is the only place to post it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seen in Sidney, Ohio


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Plus a space-saver spare on the Saturn's RR.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> Plus a space-saver spare on the Saturn's RR.


Gee I wonder what caused the original tire to fail?


----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

Just look at it :screwy:



> I have for sale my 1993 Automatic Mazda Miata...Runs and Drives Great. It is My Daily Driver. Interior doesn't have any rips nor tears or cracks....Top Is Newer. No rips or tears in the top. Clean clear title....Sounds Great Too. Also has an aftermarket CD Player. $3500.00 OR BEST OFFER, OR TRADE FOR A MUSCLE CAR!!!! Please don't come picking my car apart...It is my daily driver, and picking it apart wont help you get it any cheaper...Its is a 93.....Thanks.....call show contact info or txt show contact info thanks....



http://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/4501050519.html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Seen in Sidney, Ohio


Reminds me of the LumberJetta, only much better! And more plausible!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> Gee I wonder what caused the original tire to fail?


**** that, the real mystery here is how did he _change _it?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Plus a space-saver spare on the Saturn's RR.


nobody gonna mention the fact that he has a mother fookin infant in the back seat?


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

KeiCar said:


>


there are several states that do require a specific license type to operate a vehicle over 26k gross. but the point stands that there are several that have no such requirement. :beer: IMHO, it only takes one state to make the valid DIW.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Seen in Sidney, Ohio


That does not even look like the same pack out. Did he undo it all and re-load in that parking lot?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like additional stuff was added between these photos. Added the shopping cart so there's some wheels back there to support more weight.

Also that Miata looks like it's got cold dead eyes, like a zombie


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Power5 said:


> That does not even look like the same pack out. Did he undo it all and re-load in that parking lot?


Had to access the spare?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


>


And that's the only thing I need is *this*. I don't need this or this. Just this mop... And this fan. - The mop and the fan and that's all I need... And this plastic child seat. - The mop, the fan, and the plastic child seat, and that's all I need... And these steel drums. - The mop, and these steel drums, and the plastic child seat, and the paddle ball... And this park bench. - The mop, this fan, and the plastic child seat, and the park bench, and that's all *I* need. And that's *all* I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need this. - The fan and the chair, and the plastic child seat, and the steel drums for sure. Well what are you looking at? What do you think I'm some kind of a jerk or something! - And this. That's all I need.


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

That guy has to be pulled over a lot by the police.

I'd love to hear the response when they ask "Do you know why I pulled you over?"


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> And that's the only thing I need is *this*. I don't need this or this. Just this mop... And this fan. - The mop and the fan and that's all I need... And this plastic child seat. - The mop, the fan, and the plastic child seat, and that's all I need... And these steel drums. - The mop, and these steel drums, and the plastic child seat, and the paddle ball... And this park bench. - The mop, this fan, and the plastic child seat, and the park bench, and that's all *I* need. And that's *all* I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need this. - The fan and the chair, and the plastic child seat, and the steel drums for sure. Well what are you looking at? What do you think I'm some kind of a jerk or something! - And this. That's all I need.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Seen in Sidney, Ohio



Sorry LumberJetta I think you may have been dethroned.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I think he may even have less string than the lumber jetta for a much more awkward load.

I mean the more I look at that picture the more I wonder how these people exist. Who sees an old used mop and says, I have to get that and take it with me. Or the broken used fan. The creepy lawn ornament with eyes on the back is maybe the only thing on his entire rig I would maybe purchase as a joke. Is that a hammock frame? Its almost like a where's waldo poster. How many odd items can you make out in this image?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has photoshoped more stuff into that Saturn.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Seen in Sidney, Ohio


That is impressive


----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

AZGolf said:


>


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

AZGolf said:


>


Must be bulk garbage day. I've seen this before. People drive around on bulk garbage day and fill there car with goodies. It's usually pickup trucks tho


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Must be bulk garbage day. I've seen this before. People drive around on bulk garbage day and fill there car with goodies. It's usually pickup trucks tho


That could explain the different looking loads in the two photos. 

Does this guy roll around every week like that with a different load. If so, awesome. 

Need updated photos.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

How does nobody realize he is a scrapper? everything on that car is metal (except the cars body) for recycling.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gambit420s said:


> How does nobody realize he is a scrapper? everything on that car is metal (except the cars body) for recycling.


Is tattoo she scrapper?


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Definitely DIW^^^ Too many chick-fil-a in her bra and her Hollywood bump-it is crooked


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gambit420s said:


> How does nobody realize he is a scrapper? everything on that car is metal (except the cars body) for recycling.


I figured he was a scrapper. But scrappers around me usually use beat up old pickup trucks. I guess he is going for the MPG factor.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


taken in my home town

neat

where the hell did you find a pic of this


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

havent seen this happen in a while. right behind my house. it unhooked the trailer. helped him line up the pin and he aired it up as high as it would go and it still drug :laugh:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14155788249" title="Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3902/14155788249_f408b275cf_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14319312106" title="Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3882/14319312106_8eb28d0db8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14341650814" title="Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/14341650814_6ba261254e_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Was dropping a co-workers car to get the windshield replaced and ran into this:











#


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The cap AND the door? LOL.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> The cap AND the door? LOL.


No need to; aluminum foil plug should take care of it. And as a bonus the Aliens won't be able to read what it's gas is thinking.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


I :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: this.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> havent seen this happen in a while. right behind my house. it unhooked the trailer. helped him line up the pin and he aired it up as high as it would go and it still *drug* :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Preppy said:


> I :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: this.


Along with the vase with fake flower on the Beetle, eye-lashes above the headlights, 
obligatory yellow paint, turtle decal on rear windshield and flower overlays on the tail lights,
pink shift knob/e-brake handle combo and hello kitty plastic wheel covers.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

izzo said:


> Along with the vase with fake flower on the Beetle, eye-lashes above the headlights,
> obligatory yellow paint, turtle decal on rear windshield and flower overlays on the tail lights,
> pink shift knob/e-brake handle combo and hello kitty plastic wheel covers.


You're thinking of one of these friend.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Preppy said:


> You're thinking of one of these friend.


Thank you, but NO THANK YOU on both counts.... "friend".


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

izzo said:


> Along with the vase with fake flower on the Beetle, eye-lashes above the headlights,
> obligatory yellow paint, turtle decal on rear windshield and flower overlays on the tail lights,
> pink shift knob/e-brake handle combo and hello kitty plastic wheel covers.


You're cool. How can I be like you? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

izzo said:


> Thank you, but NO THANK YOU on both counts.... "friend".


mmmmmmmk


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

New Driver hand made signs obscuring most of the rear window;






Maybe the WRX and Beetle guys are friends???


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

koston. said:


> New Driver hand made signs obscuring most of the rear window;


potato camera obscures most of it


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

koston. said:


> New Driver hand made signs obscuring most of the rear window;


I can't see anything with your DIW windshield crack!:laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

dos said:


> I can't see anything with your DIW windshield crack!:laugh:


Yeah, that. Been meaning to call insurance to add OEM glass coverage....  

edit: the sign was yellow lined paper, taped only on the top so that it hung like a curtain. It really obsctucts more than the potatoe shows.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> You're cool. How can I be like you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk












I hope you know what movie this is from, and in particular - what Chris Evans says here  :thumbup:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

RangerSteve said:


> Just look at it :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the "Don't pick my car apart, it's my daily and a 93" line. Because that is exactly what a '93 Miata looks like, if you don't know.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


I'm impressed that they actually managed to lift an entire ride-on mower up into the trunk and get it to stay there.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I was thinking the same. I see nothing actually holding it there.

via my Note 3


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> I'm impressed that they actually managed to lift an entire ride-on mower up into the trunk and get it to stay there.


Yeah, I was impressed too... If you look closely you can see a thick tie-down across the cutter deck, and that's about all that was holding it in besides a dinky piece of string. :laugh:


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

heffe80 said:


> I love the "Don't pick my car apart, it's my daily and a 93" line. Because that is exactly what a '93 Miata looks like, if you don't know.


The worst offence here is not cleaning up your trash at all before you take pictures.


----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

V6 Mustang, air bubble tint. :sly:









Fine piece of art: Doc's Jeep.

















The Blazer, and the E30.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


That's why you lock your garage.

Always... Always lock your garage.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RangerSteve said:


> The Blazer, and the E30.


Going to need a little more on this one. More bubble tint?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

RangerSteve said:


> V6 Mustang, air bubble tint. :sly:


Did YOU take that photo? The Mustang is pretty far away to see any bubbles in the tint...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Bubble tint = Bad tint job (it bubbles up and off the windshield).


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Bubble tint = Bad tint job (it bubbles up and off the windshield).


It may come as a surprise to you, but I know that 

Seriously though, is it just me and my need-a-third-cup-of-coffee eyes or is the Mustang in
the photo not close enough to see said bubbles in said tint??


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

izzo said:


> It may come as a surprise to you, but I know that
> 
> Seriously though, is it just me and my need-a-third-cup-of-coffee eyes or is the Mustang in
> the photo not close enough to see said bubbles in said tint??


Not just you. We have to take his word for it. Last photo tells me nothing as well.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Biff Beltsander said:


> That's why you lock your garage.
> 
> Always... Always lock your garage.


If you look closely you can see Schnell's jackstands behind the mower


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Bubble tint = Bad tint job (it bubbles up and off the windshield).


Here's A close up. Terrible.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Here's A close up. Terrible.


This....this made my morning.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

izzo said:


> It may come as a surprise to you, but I know that
> 
> Seriously though, is it just me and my need-a-third-cup-of-coffee eyes or is the Mustang in
> the photo not close enough to see said bubbles in said tint??


I know we want content. hell it ticks me off everyday I see worthy content on my drives, i snap a pic its blurry or its too far away. i am not going to waste my time to post it, I might as well say see this car(google image) ....well the car I saw looked sorta like it but it had bubble tint and 22''s on it and the plate said PAPAHOG.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


Heeey I have that same grill  Fiesta


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toyota-Su...0513046?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f3749a596


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

RangerSteve said:


>


Piet Mondrian would be proud.


----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

izzo said:


> Did YOU take that photo? The Mustang is pretty far away to see any bubbles in the tint...


Yes I took it and I realized you can't see the tint. lol



McBanagon said:


> Going to need a little more on this one. More bubble tint?


The fact the E30 is driven around like that (which I should've said in the first place) and the Blazer just looks bad to me, maybe just not my style, but doesn't look like good work either, paint wise.



McBanagon said:


> Here's A close up. Terrible.


:laugh:




Do I have to point this one out? lol.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I wish the "straight dope" "illest" and "daily scraped" stickers showed up better on this picture of a stock ride height Camry. The rest of the DIW did...









And this...fender flares and what looked to be 5" wide steelies...









and typical Pawtucket doing it wrong..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RangerSteve said:


> Goldwing.jpg


Hello? J.C. Whitney? Yes, I'd like one of _everything._


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

RangerSteve said:


> Yes I took it and I realized you can't see the tint. lol
> 
> 
> The fact the E30 is driven around like that (which I should've said in the first place) and the Blazer just looks bad to me, maybe just not my style, but doesn't look like good work either, paint wise.
> ...


At least it's not a Harley with straight pipes.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> At least it's not a Harley with straight pipes.


Don't worry. JCWhitney has stuff for them, too. Even straight pipes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder if this guy gets pulled over a lot. Not really DIW. More like doing it funny (DIF).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

RangerSteve said:


> Do I have to point this one out? lol.





McBanagon said:


> Hello? J.C. Whitney? Yes, I'd like one of _everything._





Preppy said:


> At least it's not a Harley with straight pipes.





McBanagon said:


> Don't worry. JCWhitney has stuff for them, too. Even straight pipes.


all that stuff is pretty much standard issue on a 'wing of that vintage...I bet you could even find that bike's twin at some point in your life


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Green handle = diesel fuel, right? Not at BP...


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

At least they cared enough to elaborate on it, just takes someone to read...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if this guy gets pulled over a lot. Not really DIW. More like doing it funny (DIF).


Yo! weedman, its 420, bring over some kush


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Lost pics


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

sssss


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What's wrong with the last one other then appearing to be too small for him.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


This is why you don't let Dr Manhattan work on your car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> What's wrong with the last one other then appearing to be too small for him.


The first one is covered with Pep-boys decals, reflectors, and stick-on letters. Even on the helmet. 

Second one is just a little silly (Unless I'm missing bubble tint or something)


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it just me or did they just spray silver paint on the old brake disc and caliper 

Jetta City for Sale


----------



## ATL_b6_Wagon (Jul 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


In cold weather, always remember to check for Smurfs under the hood before starting your car.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if this guy gets pulled over a lot. Not really DIW. More like doing it funny (DIF).


lol i pass this guys business all the time


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if this guy gets pulled over a lot. Not really DIW. More like doing it funny (DIF).


I had two friends who worked for this company for a little over a year :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Second one is just a little silly (Unless I'm missing bubble tint or something)


Looks more like a bandana or a face mask.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fits in with the Weed Man truck


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Or DIF


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sacrilege if you ask me.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Looks more like a bandana or a face mask.


Yes, yes, yes, we can all see the photo. I was pretty sure that wasn't a skeleton riding a motorcycle. 

Also included in the photo is an army jacket with open cuffs, boots, bushy ponytail, flame helmet, and a tall guy on a teeny-tiny motorcycle. 

I was were trying to figure out in particular what Jedidub thought was wrong with it, or if it was just a silly image.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Sacrilege if you ask me.


Why? Looks like a perfectly capable 928S. :thumbup:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> Green handle = diesel fuel, right? Not at BP...


That's a special ethanol free gas pump. Most likely for marine use.
DIR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Guess what happened to this wheel cover.


----------



## jettathree (Jun 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Guess what happened to this wheel cover.


Someone tried to loosen the lug nut?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jettathree said:


> Someone tried to loosen the lug nut?


Drunk law student tried to fix his own flat tire.

Now here is an early version of the Porsche Cayenne S!


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Is it just me or did they just spray silver paint on the old brake disc and caliper
> 
> Jetta City for Sale


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Mk IV forum response: he needs to lower it more :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

So are those bumpers just taped on? Haha

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

For sale on CL


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Brickx3 said:


>


Must be the same guy that did this 
http://mypic.carstyling.hu/82247/uploads/82247_1402260016.jpg


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Drunk law student tried to fix his own flat tire.


Well- maybe dude used to have a Cavalier.
The early 90ish Cavaliers had wheels covers with plastic lug nuts that needed to be unscrewed before the wheel cover could be taken off. :screwy:

And you can buy the plastic lug nuts on ebay... I guess they are easy to lose. :laugh:


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Well- maybe dude used to have a Cavalier.
> The early 90ish Cavaliers had wheels covers with plastic lug nuts that needed to be unscrewed before the wheel cover could be taken off. :screwy:


Yeah for the early 2000's Nissan Sentra, the plastic wheel cover is actually held on by the lug nuts. I know from trying to take the wheel covers off my MIL's car, only to look closely and realize it's a goofy two-tier lugnut that has one surface for holding the wheel to the hub, and a second ring for holding the wheel cover to the wheel.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

AZGolf said:


> Yeah for the early 2000's Nissan Sentra, the plastic wheel cover is actually held on by the lug nuts. I know from trying to take the wheel covers off my MIL's car, only to look closely and realize it's a goofy two-tier lugnut that has one surface for holding the wheel to the hub, and a second ring for holding the wheel cover to the wheel.


I have a friend who used to have a VERY old Integra that was the same way - lugnuts
held both the plastic wheel cover and the wheel itself. He called his car a Decepticon,
didn't care about it all, the thing has no exhaust after the headers and sounded like
Thor going full retard through the woods...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I've seen them on Saturn SLs and Chevy Cobalts/G5s too. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Well- maybe dude used to have a Cavalier.
> The early 90ish Cavaliers had wheels covers with plastic lug nuts that needed to be unscrewed before the wheel cover could be taken off. :screwy:


Maybe if he wasn't drunk and read his owner's manual he would have figured out it was a hubcap that needed to be removed with the pointy side of the lug wrench.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

Honda Civic GTR w Air Brake


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## garage monster (Aug 7, 2013)

It took me a minute to notice what was going on there... but when I did see it, I actually jumped in my seat! :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

AZGolf said:


> Yeah for the early 2000's Nissan Sentra, the plastic wheel cover is actually held on by the lug nuts. I know from trying to take the wheel covers off my MIL's car, only to look closely and realize it's a goofy two-tier lugnut that has one surface for holding the wheel to the hub, and a second ring for holding the wheel cover to the wheel.


Same for my wife's 2006 Equinox.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Maybe if he wasn't drunk and read his owner's manual he would have figured out it was a hubcap that needed to be removed with the pointy side of the lug wrench.


That's not an OEM wheel cover.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Why ruin a perfectly good stepside with that horrible corvette back-end


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Because humanity.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Why ruin a perfectly good stepside with that horrible corvette back-end


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone Rhino Liner'd the entire engine bay of their BMW 550i


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

^ I'm going with option B, nasty oil leak residue all over. Check out around the filler


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

Here are a couple I've seen over the past several months:









^Maybe they should have used a different font, because this looks a pretty bad when you're a few car-lengths behind :laugh: : 

Yo dawg....
















^If only it were a painting of the _back_ of the truck. Now that would be seriously trippy... The infinity tailgate.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

nicoli said:


> ^Maybe they should have used a different font, because this looks a pretty bad when you're a few car-lengths behind :laugh: :


I saw something like that once:









Maybe my brain just wanted to see it :screwy:

(BTW, straight guys, ask a gay friend )

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Caught this on the way home from work











Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Tampa, you're doing it wrong... freight trains going down the middle of busy city streets!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

nicoli said:


> Here are a couple I've seen over the past several months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you will have to fill me in so i can laugh too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWestlife said:


> Tampa, you're doing it wrong... freight trains going down the middle of busy city streets!


Just a spur down to a small port area in South Tampa. Not really any other way for the train to get there. And watching the video, I don't see any cars cutting the train off. That youtube poster seems to be a nervous nelly type looking at some of his other videos.


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> i think you will have to fill me in so i can laugh too


it looks like it says LSD


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

And LI looks a lot like U


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Just a spur down to a small port area in South Tampa. Not really any other way for the train to get there. And watching the video, I don't see any cars cutting the train off. That youtube poster seems to be a nervous nelly type looking at some of his other videos.


they are probably either picking up or dropping off fuel to the DFSP Tampa facility. aka, jet fuel for MacDill.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

SgtArky said:


> i think you will have to fill me in so i can laugh too





thatdirtykid said:


> And LI looks a lot like U


^This. 
It's not as noticeable in that pic, since it's up so close and clear. However, in person, while approaching that bus from a ways back, it was pretty damn funny. I think the illusion was also aided by the letters being weathered.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> Tampa, you're doing it wrong... freight trains going down the middle of busy city streets!
> 
> []


Inception!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

OMG won't these rust??


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hope you guys don't mind, but I'm going to go back on-topic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Hope you guys don't mind, but I'm going to go back on-topic.


Seriously. We need to bury this page with proper AUTOMOTIVE RELATED Doing It Wrong:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DONE. Page buried.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Hope you guys don't mind, but I'm going to go back on-topic.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Diw or dinms ?

I kinda like it lol


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Diw or dinms ?
> 
> I kinda like it lol


.... idk.
At least it is actually finished instead of having unpainted or unmatched body kit parts and still running oem wheel covers. :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Diw or dinms ?
> 
> I kinda like it lol













nicw ninja edit :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I see Golf, I see Range Rover. So much confuse.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kinda gross on the front and sides...


















but then....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Shared to the Parking thread.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

i like the Falken livery on the Evo even though it looks box stock and not close to race or drift car


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> nicw ninja edit :laugh:


Lol when I realized I knew I was already too late. 

Picked up a foxbody with a spray bomb paint job.. They didnt tape anything off, that's not spray tint on the tail lights lol


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

The 2014 DeLorean Car Show/Convention was petty close to where I live so I stopped by. I've never seen so many at once. Also I've never seen any untastefully modified DeLoreans till now.



















These two are more controversial on whether they're DIR or DIW. I would personally say DIR, but that's just me.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

ThatGTI said:


>


This reminds me of Johnny quest lol


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You decide:
Junkyard mystery: Ford Pontiac by Martin van Duijn, on Flickr


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Lol when I realized I knew I was already too late.
> 
> Picked up a foxbody with a spray bomb paint job.. They didnt tape anything off, that's not spray tint on the tail lights lol


My truck had the same treatment when I got it. It would appear they didn't wash it before paint either, one winter has been enough to remove most of the black.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> You decide:
> Junkyard mystery: Ford Pontiac by Martin van Duijn, on Flickr


I...don't hate this. Not quite sure what to make of it.:sly:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Snowdog said:


> I...don't hate this. Not quite sure what to make of it.:sly:


Pordiac


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ThatGTI said:


> The 2014 DeLorean Car Show/Convention was petty close to where I live so I stopped by. I've never seen so many at once. Also I've never seen any untastefully modified DeLoreans till now.


You stole my jesus fish, didn't you?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh where to begin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-doge-journey-/121354297316?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item1c41479fe4










1: In the Blu Ray / DVD movie category. 
2: That picture








3: LOL







JOURNEY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Oh where to begin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-doge-journey-/121354297316?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item1c41479fe4
> 
> ...


Wait until he finds out the eBay commission on a $19,500.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Oh where to begin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-doge-journey-/121354297316?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item1c41479fe4


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Oh where to begin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-doge-journey-/121354297316?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item1c41479fe4
> 
> ...


4. No mileage listed

5. Only details are generated from the condition definitions: here



> Like New: An item that looks as if it was just taken out of shrink wrap. No visible wear, and all facets of the item are flawless and intact. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections


6. Seller's listing for full details and description "cant afford payments need to sell asap"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They improved on a TCL favorite!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Oh where to begin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-doge-journey-/121354297316?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item1c41479fe4
> 
> ...


Don't stop believin'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> They improved on a TCL favorite!
> 
> Aztek.jpg


www.cardomain.com/ride/751815/2002-pontiac-aztek/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^potential....:thumbup: Execution...:thumbdown:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

obviously lost a bet.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Why?


Easy: obviously, because troll.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Why?


What's the car?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm, can't see half the pics in the thread, so apologies if this was posted before:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow that is bad :what:


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Preppy said:


> What's the car?


I think it used to be a MK1 MR2


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Frostybunny said:


> I think it used to be a MK1 MR2


no it definitely looks like an older 80's Camaro or Firebird


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

That passenger door car wrap :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy had all the tools to turn this Neon into a 4x4 except a tape measure!


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chris_V said:


> Hmm, can't see half the pics in the thread, so apologies if this was posted before:


Wow, that's a really steep driveway. I would actually not buy that house just because of that, even if it was for a good price.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Wow, that's a really steep driveway. I would actually not buy that house just because of that, even if it was for a good price.


It would keep the dubbers from moving into the neighborhood, that's for sure.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn, I was just paying attention to the truck, but seriously - that's a steep driveway :sly:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Not sure if KIA did on purpose. Why don't tail lights line up? If not going to line them up should be obvious not a slight 1" difference.









via my Note 3


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Damn, I was just paying attention to the truck, but seriously - that's a steep driveway :sly:


I've seen worse. http://goo.gl/maps/0HGSH
From the looks of the StreetView, they apparently moved the sidewalk and regraded it. 










Still steep as ****, though.

http://www.universaldesignstyle.com/bad-design-style-case-54/


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

What do you have to do to get into your driveway put it into 4low?

Is that real or a photo shop?

In the old section of LA's neighborhoods they just cut the garage into the hill, and I can not imagine why they didn't just do that there.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Wow, that's a really steep driveway. I would actually not buy that house just because of that, even if it was for a good price.


Not as bad as this:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


That's dinys. I would _totally_ rock a dolphin lambo.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

cardoza said:


>












CEXI as fook.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PsychoVolvo said:


> That's dinys. I would _totally_ rock a dolphin lambo.


By accident or on porpoise?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

cardoza said:


>


Looks like an ugly homage to an ugly car. Somehow 350z + Rolls Royce = Maybach Exelero.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Looks like an ugly homage to an ugly car. Somehow 350z + Rolls Royce = Maybach Exelero.


http://www.autoblog.com/2010/02/23/one-off-million-dollar-black-ruby-rolls-royce-coupe-up-for-sal/

2010: "It's now available for purchase for the low-low price of £750,000, or about $1.2 million. Check it out in the gallery below for a closer look... if you dare."


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't go down to OC often, but when I do...


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw this monstrosity driving in Brooklyn today. :face palm:


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

My cousin took this pic tonight in WA.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

JJS119 said:


> I saw this monstrosity driving in Brooklyn today. :face palm:


i don't understand why someone would spend so much money on all that crap. :facepalm:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> i don't understand why someone would spend so much money on all that crap. :facepalm:


Which one,the wheels or the car :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Which one,the wheels or the car :laugh:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

ThatGTI said:


>



The monster truck and limo belong to the same guy. He has a bunch of unfinished projects and bought the Monster truck as a going concern so I thinks it's a big fail. He was interviewed in the Delorean episode of this show
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-of-cars which is like a fancy version of Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Shot this in Tampa the other day. 










Yes, I was also DIW as I was driving. But it was too much to pass up. I guess the owner has been through some deep water and lost some vehicles in the past. Not wanting to repeat that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone finally got the wing in the right location on a FWD car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Someone finally got the wing in the right location on a FWD car.


My god, that is so ridiculous it's awesome.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Someone finally got the wing in the right location on a FWD car.


Maybe they just like to eat at the front of the car.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Pics not working


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

I think the DeLorean monster truck is DIFA (Doing it F***ing Awesome). :thumbup:

...the rest is DIW.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jedidub said:


>












And they actually did sell two tone paint jobs back then.













though that Celica does look "used car lot" two toned to hide some lower body rust repair.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> And they actually did sell two tone paint jobs back then.
> 
> 
> though that Celica does look "used car lot" two toned to hide some lower body rust repair.


I figured he meant the whitewall tires.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I figured he meant the whitewall tires.


Some of these really need some text to go with it. Doesn't have to be much. "wheels lol" "dat color" or "stickers!" would do. Just a little something to point out the subtle DIWs would be nice.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Some of these really need some text to go with it. Doesn't have to be much. "wheels lol" "dat color" or "stickers!" would do. Just a little something to point out the subtle DIWs would be nice.


There looks to be some unholy flat-black hood scoop on that Celica.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> There looks to be some unholy flat-black hood scoop on that Celica.


That could be the picture; looks like the entrance for that house. I did see some sort of RICER chrome trumpet CAI on the lower bumper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> There looks to be some unholy flat-black hood scoop on that Celica.


That would be the left headlight popped up. Note that the lights are on. Maybe that is what the OP of that picture wanted to point out. The driver had the lights on during the day. Totally DIW!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> And they actually did sell two tone paint jobs back then.
> 
> 
> though that Celica does look "used car lot" two toned to hide some lower body rust repair.


my eyes could be wrong... but i think the bottom of that two-tone is actually diamond plate aluminum..... :sly::sly: ... hard to tell from the pic....


----------



## lago_b (Dec 3, 2003)

*[email protected]*

I hate stupid, neglectful people. Spotted this jackass doing 80mph on 287N in Mahwah NJ today, dragging the majority of their bumper 5 ft behind them. They pulled it close to the minivan after they parked and I left them a note to the effect of: Fix your bumper! Dragging it at 80mph is dangerous and you can SERIOUSLY hurt someone. I have your plate. Do the right thing!

If anyone happens to hear a Nissan Quest caused a deadly crash when their bumper fell off and they're looking for the plate #, I have it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> my eyes could be wrong... but i think the bottom of that two-tone is actually diamond plate aluminum..... :sly::sly: ... hard to tell from the pic....


Same here. :thumbdown:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lago_b said:


> I hate stupid, neglectful people.


I do too, but would you notice that on the highway? I have had a rear bumper fall off, and if it weren't for seeing it flip end over end in a cloud of dust in the car behind me's headlights (wow, what a grammar nightmare), I wouldn't have known. It's not something you can really feel and know what it is. It's nice to be helpful and let them know, but why u mad bout it?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> That could be the picture; looks like the entrance for that house. I did see some sort of RICER chrome trumpet CAI on the lower bumper.


Derr, you're right. Totally a driveway.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> I do too, but would you notice that on the highway? I have had a rear bumper fall off, and if it weren't for seeing it flip end over end in a cloud of dust in the car behind me's headlights (wow, what a grammar nightmare), I wouldn't have known. It's not something you can really feel and know what it is. It's nice to be helpful and let them know, but why u mad bout it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


He is mad because they know that their bumper is falling off, since they pulled the bumper closer to the car after they parked it in that spot. You didn't know that yours was going to fall off, so yes no reason for someone to get mad at you for that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lago_b said:


> I hate stupid, neglectful people. Spotted this jackass doing 80mph on 287N in Mahwah NJ today, dragging the majority of their bumper 5 ft behind them. They pulled it close to the minivan after they parked and I left them a note to the effect of: Fix your bumper! Dragging it at 80mph is dangerous and you can SERIOUSLY hurt someone. I have your plate. Do the right thing!
> 
> If anyone happens to hear a Nissan Quest caused a deadly crash when their bumper fell off and they're looking for the plate #, I have it.


Why blur the plate?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

tyintegra said:


> He is mad because they know that their bumper is falling off, since they pulled the bumper closer to the car after they parked it in that spot. You didn't know that yours was going to fall off, so yes no reason for someone to get mad at you for that.


Maybe they didn't know until they stopped, and they pulled it up to get it out of the way of other people and they weren't sure what to do with it? I dunno, I try not to jump to conclusions and get myself irrationally angry. It helps me live longer


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> I dunno, I try not to jump to conclusions


My pm box says different.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My pm box says different.


Erm, k?


----------



## lago_b (Dec 3, 2003)

Liability. Isn't that why license plates are commonly blurred on the Internet? Despite this person being a jackass, I'd be even more of a jackass to help lead some psycho to their house based on information I posted in a public space.

Do you want their plate? If so, what are you going to do with it?



spockcat said:


> Why blur the plate?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

lago_b said:


> Liability. Isn't that why license plates are commonly blurred on the Internet? Despite this person being a jackass, I'd be even more of a jackass to help lead some psycho to their house based on information I posted in a public space.
> 
> Do you want their plate? If so, what are you going to do with it?


I guess what I don't understand is why you wouldn't notify the police of someone operating a potentially dangerous vehicle on the highway. I did that once years ago when a Taurus' tail light was dangling out of the car by the wiring.


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


ive never curbed a wheel in my life. I've never understood how one can have curb rash or multiple curb rash on wheels. is there like some kind of contest with how close you can get to parking near a curb??? :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

lago_b said:


> Liability. Isn't that why license plates are commonly blurred on the Internet? Despite this person being a jackass, I'd be even more of a jackass to help lead some psycho to their house based on information I posted in a public space.
> 
> Do you want their plate? If so, what are you going to do with it?



what about the thousands of psychos that can see yours and their plate all day long as you all drive around town? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lago_b said:


> Liability. Isn't that why license plates are commonly blurred on the Internet? Despite this person being a jackass, I'd be even more of a jackass to help lead some psycho to their house based on information I posted in a public space.
> 
> Do you want their plate? If so, what are you going to do with it?


Who's liability? Your liability? Their liability? 

Plates are usually blurred by the actual owners of the vehicles posting their own vehicles online so someone can't try to stalk them. What do you care if someone comes after this guy? Afterall, you are offering up their plate info here to anyone who asks. Aren't you afraid of the liability in that?



I bet everyone posting in this thread is as afraid as you. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4945932-I-take-pics-of-funny-license-plates :facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

REDGLI2012 said:


> ive never curbed a wheel in my life. I've never understood how one can have curb rash or multiple curb rash on wheels. is there like some kind of contest with how close you can get to parking near a curb??? :banghead::facepalm:


unfortunately, my cabrio is very differently shaped than my jetta, in a bad way that about a foot in either direction looks just about the same from the drivers seat. :banghead: even with the roof down, the passenger side is hard to judge. 

My jetta, OTOH, is 56.7" wide, I could back it into a 58" wide spot.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Why blur the plate?


Better idea, why not just rip off the dangling part yourself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lago_b (Dec 3, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I guess what I don't understand is why you wouldn't notify the police of someone operating a potentially dangerous vehicle on the highway. I did that once years ago when a Taurus' tail light was dangling out of the car by the wiring.


I did consider notifying the police, but the driver was going much faster than me in the passing lane and I was just cruising in the right lane, that I would have had to drive recklessly through morning traffic to catch up to them and get a plate. 

I think my note was quite effective.

Next day, bumper has been removed:










Before:


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

*S600*

Poor w140 s600...

image by crvisentin, on Flickr


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha the hammer shift knob is awesome.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> haha the hammer shift knob is awesome.


Took "I hammered it into third" too literally maybe


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

izzo said:


>


I see your bad idea, and raise you a worse one


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=776475299064070" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=776475299064070">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/pages/PREDATOR-RIDES/103667523011521">PREDATOR-RIDES</a>.</div></div>


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*darwinism*

So theres this.....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I've always heard good things about "cornell" brand tires... who knew?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Surprisingly effective repair.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Preppy said:


> I've always heard good things about "cornell" brand tires... who knew?




Temperature C.
That's the worst possible.... I think we just learned something.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^That's some CSI isht right there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> unfortunately, my cabrio is very differently shaped than my jetta, in a bad way that about a foot in either direction looks just about the same from the drivers seat. :banghead: even with the roof down, the passenger side is hard to judge.
> 
> My jetta, OTOH, is 56.7" wide, I could back it into a 58" wide spot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I've curbed quite a few wheels because of this. When I got my Accord, I curbed the front passenger wheel in less than a week.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

tg442 said:


> ^^^That's some CSI isht right there


Enhance!

What does the "C" grade rating mean for the tire? I take it that is a limit on tire temp before it falls apart (delaminates or other)...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Temperature C.
> That's the worst possible.... I think we just learned something.






Man I love it when I get to use this clip.. :laugh:


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

lago_b said:


> I did consider notifying the police, but the driver was going much faster than me in the passing lane and I was just cruising in the right lane, that I would have had to drive recklessly through morning traffic to catch up to them and get a plate.
> 
> I think my note was quite effective.
> 
> ...



How did you happen to end up in the same parking lot with that person two days in a row? This, after you said that you originally spotted them on the I-287? :sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

C5 A6 said:


> How did you happen to end up in the same parking lot with that person two days in a row? This, after you said that you originally spotted them on the I-287? :sly:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-have-my-lunch-I-ll-stick-to-the-drive-thru


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pothole repair in Romania is DIW


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

It smelled like a lawn mower, too.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Guy comes on the Miata facebook page and says "I got my new wheels to fit"


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Pothole repair in Romania is DIW


That is close to DIR, with limited funds. Drivers won't hit the potholes now, will they?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Claff said:


> Guy comes on the Miata facebook page and says "I got my *temporary *wheels to fit"


ftfy :wave:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Claff said:


> Guy comes on the Miata facebook page and says "I got my new wheels to fit"


DINMS :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Behold! The RX S-10!!


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

core5 said:


> Behold! The RX S-10!!
> 
> IMG]s-10wankel.jpg[/IMG



Part of my brain keeps telling me its photoshop, so bizarre looking.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

core5 said:


> Behold! The RX S-10!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Brickx3 said:


> Part of my brain keeps telling me its photoshop, so bizarre looking.


Haha, it's legit. I took the photo last night. An older guy that looks like Santa Claus was driving it. I gave him the :thumbup:, mainly for actually putting the RX S-10 badging on it. :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

This could go either way, however I'm not a fan so....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> This could go either way, however I'm not a fan so....


Dat COG.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Is it just ne orvdoes that guy look like Brad Pitt?


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Orange extension cords > any visibility


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> ftfy :wave:


Nope, that one crossed the line into DIR.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

clintg60-16v said:


> Orange extension cords > any visibility


Green pump? In my experience that's almost always diesel.....


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

No picture, but everyone in the "scene" seems to love haters. Soon, hate will be the new love.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Green pump? In my experience that's almost always diesel.....


Or a BP station.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Goldmember's poorer cousin spotted in traffic


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MK II kid wanted more power


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Goldmember's poorer cousin spotted in traffic


This guy's car:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is just hilarious!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are you going to trust a body guy who can't even spell Expedition correctly?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Jedidub said:


>


All of you guys were wrong that's not two tone it's diamond aluminum plate on the lower half of that car.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This is just hilarious!


Why can't I find any more photos of this?


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> This is just hilarious!


I actually don't mind this as much as I think I should.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Goldmember's poorer cousin spotted in traffic


FAIL, his socks and phone do not match.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> FAIL, his socks and phone do not match.


However his hair does.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Not just a space saver spare, but possibly a flat space saver spare?









Cool paint bro









Another barely-lowered car with multiple "LOWERED LIFESTYLE" decals


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> MK IV kid wanted more power


FTFY


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

wooooooooow. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> FTFY


I was debating whether I should go with MKII, MKIII or MKIV. Google images showed more MKIIs with big racks than the other two. I figured I wasn't totally wrong with either of them though. Maybe if the Mustang had a rusted hood.......


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

When I see stuff like that- I assume drugs or alcohol was involved.
Driver has a minor crash with a ditch or curb while drunk... and continues to drive to a safe place to avoid getting caught by the cops while drunk driving.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

You think right. It was a lady who did this, drunk.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Funny and creative for replacement carpet in an econo hatch.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That is pretty cool for a IDGAF car

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Can't hate on it. I personally would go with something like this:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ok, pink jeep with flames, and a PERFECT fitting top....yeah, I think this belongs here..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Claff said:


> Not just a space saver spare, but possibly a flat space saver spare?


Yep, you're supposed to inflate it before driving :screwy:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

This rivals Lumber Jetta.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> This rivals Lumber Jetta.


Uuuugh no, that's been posted and debated a lot already.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently, Nissan hired several grandmothers to knit cammo covering for their latest test mule


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Only taken out on Veterans Day, 4th of July and Memorial Day.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Apparently, Nissan hired several grandmothers to knit cammo covering for their latest test mule


Well, Jeanine did a good job and had a lot of patience, but how in the world does she get in and out of the car


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

izzo said:


>





BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> When I see stuff like that- I assume drugs or alcohol was involved.
> Driver has a minor crash with a ditch or curb while drunk... and continues to drive to a safe place to avoid getting caught by the cops while drunk driving.


That was posted on reddit within the last few days. Apparently a woman was drunk and had a hit and run. she drove ~3mi and thats how the wheel ended up.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Greensteeldragon said:


>


So dub sticker and bad wheels is enough for diw? Nice car otherwise.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thatdirtykid said:


> So dub sticker and bad wheels is enough for diw? Nice car otherwise.....


All the chrome rub strips around the wheel arches and tailgate? And the fake porthole vent on the front fender? Yes, DIW.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

thatdirtykid said:


> So dub sticker and bad wheels is enough for diw? Nice car otherwise.....


Cool story bro


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Only taken out on Veterans Day, 4th of July and Memorial Day.
> Patriotic_as_wow_Mustang.jpg


Guy loves him some F-100.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

INVISBL, my ass.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

I bet this person is quite the scholar and fascinating to talk to. :facepalm:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


> All the chrome rub strips around the wheel arches and tailgate? And the fake porthole vent on the front fender? Yes, DIW.


And the bubbles along the Windows and the exhaust tip. Who puts an exhaust tip on a car with a 3/4" (exaggerating) exhaust?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

kenny301 said:


> That was posted on reddit within the last few days. Apparently a woman was drunk and had a hit and run. she drove ~3mi and thats how the wheel ended up.


That wheel, at fist glance, looks like it was melting. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

thatdirtykid said:


> ...Nice car otherwise.....


If you think this is a nice car, I don't want to know what you think a bad looking car looks like.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Greensteeldragon said:


>


I think everyone forgot to include the passenger in this vehicle as DIW. Right when I saw the car I assumed that it'd be from Pennsylvania. I'd guess that it was in the Lehigh Valley, Reading or Philadelphia area.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

partario said:


>


This doesn't surprise me one bit.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111400256682


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Which is worse, the fact that this guy actually was displaying his stock Hyundai Sonata in a car show?











or this wrapped Subie outside of the show?


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> or this wrapped Subie outside of the show?



What Subaru ?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Which is worse, the fact that this guy actually was displaying his stock Hyundai Sonata in a car show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my GOD..so much this. I was going to post a thread about this I witnessed at my towns 4th july fireworks/ car show. some brought out their brand new camaro ss, yes it was cool but come on you did NOTHING to it. and there was a "survivor" 1989 Rivera bone stock probably just dusted off from their g'ma's garage. Now the 68 'cuda was stock but it was a 68 cuda. 49merc was tops and 67 camaro bagged I really shouldve taken a pic of that one. anyway you were suppose to vote on your favorite.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

thatdirtykid said:


> So dub sticker and bad wheels is enough for diw? Nice car otherwise.....


Holy cow I need a day off work, I must have been tired when I posted this, its horrible.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Way too much trouble to actually remove the wheels from the car and mask off the tires.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Sick fitment


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Slovakia?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aerodynamics of a turd!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Might make a good "identify the car" thread


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Amazing universal fit spark plug


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Amazing universal fit spark plug


http://kalecoauto.com ?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Might make a good "identify the car" thread


Seventh gen civic.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

izzo said:


> http://kalecoauto.com ?


Yea but this actually looks "real" though...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Yea but this actually looks "real" though...


It is a real spark plug. I think it is used in the Tesla.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> It is a real spark plug. I think it is used in the Tesla.


ha


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Might make a good "identify the car" thread


I'm going to go with "VW trike"


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> It is a real spark plug. I think it is used in the Tesla.


I thought it was for a TDI Jetta. :screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm actually intrigued by the plug. Did it just happen to skip the threading part of the assembly line or was taken in the factory prior to being finished?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


>


I had to Google it. It's less than three weeks away! http://www.eventbrite.com/e/5th-annual-vagina-beauty-pageanttm-tickets-11614658757?aff=eorg









_DJ Dick Hennessy with Miss Beautiful Vagina 2013, Jordan_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More correct that DIW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another classic Ford product


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Whats a truck?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

lol!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What part fell off (in front)?










nice tint.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> What part fell off (in front)?


the ol' johnson rod.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ice cream man looks legit.


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Now what?


Going to be real hard for him to jump off that bandwagon


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Probably not a real GT 500.
Stickers are cheap.
I do wish people would choose their vehicle according to the engine they want.
Why not use a 69 Camaro for this build?
Will a mod 5.0 fit in the engine bay?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Probably not a real GT 500.
> Stickers are cheap.


Ya think?  After all, its a 64-66 Mustang, and the GT 500 started in 67.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> Ya think?  After all, its a 64-66 Mustang, and the GT 500 started in 67.


I'm not a classic Mustang aficionado.
but yeah- not so much DIW as DINMS.


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Saw this beauty. Knew I had to follow it.


What the heck is going on with the front? Driven by a hooker. Always a strong start.


The creep shot. Thats some quality handiwork there.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> I'm not a classic Mustang aficionado.
> but yeah- not so much DIW as DINMS.


So, let me get this straight, when someone puts a GT-R badge on a base Nissan Sentra.....it's DIW. But this somehow is not?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> So, let me get this straight, when someone puts a GT-R badge on a base Nissan Sentra.....it's DIW. But this somehow is not?


No, not really.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

http://greenville.en.craigslist.org/cto/4449844775.html



> 1979 White Mazda R-7 Fixer---upper! Rotary engine-exceptional good, solid body
> with Rallye Tires. Please do not text with ridiculous offers as our prices are reasonable and based on condition of vehicle as posted. It does not run and just believe rings are stuck in the engine as it ran great when parked.
> You may text show contact info Give us a call and schedule an appointment! It could be a sharp vehicle for you!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> http://greenville.en.craigslist.org/cto/4449844775.html


^

Sounds carbon locked.
On a simple 12A.. is not that hard to unlock.
But check for rust in spark plug holes.. make sure nut rusted up.

And yes- "rings stuck" shows the seller does not know wankel from wanker.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Price is right on the RX though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> So, let me get this straight, when someone puts a GT-R badge on a base Nissan Sentra.....it's DIW. But this somehow is not?


While we can all argue that putting fake badging on a car (making a Yenko or a Shelby clone or "tribute") is DIW or DINMS, but this guy's attempt is totally wrong.

Nothing matches. 1) GT350 and 500 never came with a 383 2) GT500 didn't start until 1967.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't hate the playa. Hate the playa's taste.


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Now what?




This was odd. Yesterday morning I was catching up on this thread, saw this, and laughed.

Two hours later I was driving thru Auburn Alabama and I'll be dammed, I saw this very car parked in the same place its in this picture. I almost spit my drink out.

It was like meeting a celebrity. But not a good one you'd actually care to meet, more like meeting Snookie or Honey Boo Boo's dad.

My cool story bro.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

WD-40 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111400256682




Not to bring up something from a few pages back, but...












Looks like something they'd be guilty of


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Yes, those are car tires on the back of those bikes....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

As stupid as running an extended swingarm on a street bike.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

haha. borderline DIR. thats awesome. :laugh:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Preppy said:


> As stupid as running an extended swingarm on a street bike.




sorry, that's dinms.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> Yes, those are car tires on the back of those bikes....


I've seen that before. Usually with Metric cruisers and other bikes (like Goldwings) that rack up a lot of miles 

They claim they can get 3x the miles out of a tire, Contact patch while cornering will always be debated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bedliner Nissan Juke


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> I've seen that before. Usually with Metric cruisers and other bikes (like Goldwings) that rack up a lot of miles
> 
> They claim they can get 3x the miles out of a tire, Contact patch while cornering will always be debated.


for me it's not a matter of contact patch but quality of ride. I've been on a cruiser with a car tire and it was just a pain to ride around. it just didn't fall into the turns like a motorcycle is supposed to. I rode a big ass cruiser with a car tire to a similar bike with a motorcycle tire, back to back, and it's noticeable.


edit: noticed i said paid instead of pain.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

whiteboy1 said:


> sorry, that's dinms.


Doing it - - - ?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Doing it - - - ?


Doing it not my style.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Doing it not my style.


Ah thx.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

From the 24 Hours of LeMons.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

SmithersSP said:


> From the 24 Hours of LeMons.



Wut? That's doing it right! 

Sincerely,
Tyrrel


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

SmithersSP said:


> From the 24 Hours of LeMons.
> ]


Lemons is never DIW.


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^What an awesome tribute.:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


>


Took me a bit. "What, its just a guy driving with his beautiful girlfr.... ooooooooh"

I mean she has such flawless skin though


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OK, who wants to take a crack at pointing out the wrong with this one?



> Found here


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


>


The truth is never wrong.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Spongebob thug life.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

My friend went to look at a Bus for sale...



















Just your typical hot mess owned by someone who probably fried their brain with too many drugs. But wait, what's that inside?










Yeah, that looks perfectly safe.:laugh:


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> OK, who wants to take a crack at pointing out the wrong with this one?


Blue dots in amber lenses?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> OK, who wants to take a crack at pointing out the wrong with this one?


Hurting my brain just looking at this thing.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> I've seen that before. Usually with Metric cruisers and other bikes (like Goldwings) that rack up a lot of miles
> 
> They claim they can get 3x the miles out of a tire, Contact patch while cornering will always be debated.



Pretty sure his GoPro scraped the ground at 2:20


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> Yeah, that looks perfectly safe.:laugh:


What's the problem, he used a filter.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Took these yesterday. Just wish I would have seen it at night in all its glory.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> OK, who wants to take a crack at pointing out the wrong with this one?


Everything.

But actually your probably talking about the steering wheel on the side of the _bike....thing_, right? Or is that round thing not a steering device? If so, WTF is it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

No need to block the plate. Nobody wants a Plymouth Sundance:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Found in its natural habitat.


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

Perhaps more "DINMS," but I spied this on Facebook a few minutes ago and chuckled. I always found this look ridiculous on sport bikes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

slevin011 said:


> Perhaps more "DINMS," but I spied this on Facebook a few minutes ago and chuckled. I always found this look ridiculous on sport bikes.



That is a bike set up for drag racing. Riding it on the street is DIW.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That is a bike that is styled after a drag bike. Riding it on the street is DINMS.


Fixed.

This is a thing. Big displacement sportbike, single shorty megaphone exhaust outlet, Monster energy drink stickers, and a long swingarm. Some even go as far as removing one of the front disk/calipers (edit - I just noticed the bike in the photo has no right front brake) to "complete" the look.

It's no different than a tow hook on MKIV that will never see a race track, or big tires on a jeep that will never see dirt. They're chasing a trend that is cool to them and personalizing their car/bike.

I'm just glad this scene has moved away from the awful graphics and airbrushing from 10 years ago.


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Found in its natural habitat.


that's kinda DIR.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed.
> 
> This is a thing. Big displacement sportbike, single shorty megaphone exhaust outlet, Monster energy drink stickers, and a long swingarm. Some even go as far as removing one of the front disk/calipers (edit - I just noticed the bike in the photo has no right front brake) to "complete" the look.
> 
> ...



I would still rock the hell out of those busa's... you know, until I died.

And the brake removal thing, how is that... a thing? What possible reason could that serve then to lighten up the front end by about 10 lbs? Who needs brakes anyway


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> And the brake removal thing, how is that... a thing? What possible reason could that serve then to lighten up the front end by about 10 lbs? Who needs brakes anyway


Same reason people take out the rear seat of their daily driver Because racebike.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

[video]http://cheezburger.com/62782721[/video]


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

CRacer21 said:


> [video]http://cheezburger.com/62782721[/video]


and now your doing it wrong.. thats the 4th time it has been posted this week.. 2nd in this thread.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> While we can all argue that putting fake badging on a car (making a Yenko or a Shelby clone or "tribute") is DIW or DINMS, but this guy's attempt is totally wrong.
> 
> Nothing matches. 1) GT350 and 500 never came with a 383 2) GT500 didn't start until 1967.


I'm pretty sure those are 363 badges, not 383, fwiw.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lifted the truck and couldn't pull the trailer anymore. So he lifted the trailer too. :screwy:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Lifted the truck and couldn't pull the trailer anymore. So he lifted the trailer too. :screwy:


Having trouble finding anything wrong with that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Google has their streetview cars. Facebook has their dudes roaming around in PI Crown Vics.

Sweet Home Alabama!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Having trouble finding anything wrong with that.


Well you are from Ohio.

Here is another test for you. How about this?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

damn... 3.39? i paid 4.29 yesterday.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> damn... 3.39? i paid 4.29 yesterday.


Regular is $3.27 locally now. Thanks Obama!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Well you are from Ohio.
> 
> Here is another test for you. How about this?


That chrome trim along the edge of the door needs to go.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Well you are from Ohio.
> 
> Here is another test for you. How about this?


What would encourage someone to put the time and money into doing this?
This isn't just about taste... there's a lot going on here?

Repair job that just spiraled out of control?


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> I'm just glad this scene has moved away from the awful graphics and airbrushing from 10 years ago.






That's still a very big thing with the Busa crowd. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think the motor is trashed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Reminds me of Top Gear US...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

carrying a HUGE load...









and say DINMS all you want....I HATE that someone in the "stance scene" ruined this car...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> and say DINMS all you want....I HATE that someone in the "stance scene" ruined this car...


Not only is it DINMS, but it's not like it's old...there are plenty more of them around.


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 14, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Not only is it DINMS, but it's not like it's old...there are plenty more of them around.


DINMS? Doing it New Mexico Style?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BeaArthur said:


> DINMS? Doing it New Mexico Style?


Doing it not my style :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BeaArthur said:


> DINMS? Doing it New Mexico Style?


Yeah. I thought DINMS meant Dang Internet Nasty Monkey Sex.
Who knew?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

pink...



















was this actually a factory color?


















hmm.



























outside








inside









'hope the kid didn't need braces.









Alright... I guess if a hot chich had a well done all pink car.. idk.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

there's a pink sebring(coupe not convertible) sitting a dealership in my hood, I might snap a pic. I think Nuieve might wet himself lol


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> carrying a HUGE load...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen this a few times:










I think I would do the same.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

At least people know it's a four by.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> pink...
> Alright... I guess if a hot chich had a well done all pink car.. idk.


I remember this car from 2006(maybe 2007) NOPI nationals in Atlanta, thats all :laugh:


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Preppy said:


> I've seen this a few times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard somewhere it's bad luck for truckers to pull an empty trailer...?


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

SgtArky said:


> there's a pink sebring(coupe not convertible) sitting a dealership in my hood, I might snap a pic. I think Nuieve might wet himself lol


People Do It


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Biff Beltsander said:


> At least people know it's a four by.


most likely a "faux-by-faux"


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

On the road to ruin.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> most likely a "faux-by-faux"


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

drecian said:


> I've heard somewhere it's bad luck for truckers to pull an empty trailer...?



yup :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like the tractor guy just needed some milk, haha. :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like the tractor guy just needed some milk, haha. :facepalm:


:thumbup:


----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

These may be better than my last ones. No bubble tint..

From Cocoa Beach









To Ohio









To Kentucky (plus he isn't even in a lane)









To my school here in Tennessee.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

clintg60-16v said:


>


Definitely not DIW 

With or without wing I would drive it.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

bosozoku rx330 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/4592952677.html


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

yay I finally get to add to this thread


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

kenzx3 said:


> Unfortunately I've seen that car around as well, it could look so much better if it was just left stock:


People should be locked up for this..


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

izzo said:


>



Ha! The only thing DIW in that picture is the Accord. My high school had (has) a bring-your-tractor-to-school day every year.

It's funny how many people think just because it's different means it must be wrong.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

[looks at street sign] "ah"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

"Historic" pizza delivery vehicle


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


Dapper sticker? Of course they are


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


You didn't know? Paint chips taste sooooooooo good.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


Fkn stance ****:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stangy said:


> People should be locked up for this..


Fresh blood stain on towel?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoalRolla?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Stangy said:


> People should be locked up for this..


Wtf??


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Wtf??


Looks like a "how to avoid prison ass rape guide for dummies".


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


>



WTF, those headlights


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


>





KeiCar said:


> WTF, those headlights


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?592793-NEW-Seats!!!&p=86041182&viewfull=1#post86041182
how about bumping a 12yr old thread. does that qualify for a DIW


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> WTF, those headlights


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

GrapeBandit said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?592793-NEW-Seats!!!&p=86041182&viewfull=1#post86041182
> how about bumping a 12yr old thread. does that qualify for a DIW


Thats more common then you think, although 12 years is pushing it a bit. Sometimes the grandfather bump is helpful, often (like always) it is not. Not helpful or relevent at all...


...Kind like this bump


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The only good part


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

since we're down on stance, here's one.

How to stance your Lego vehicle. At around 2:12 or so it looks to be a Harlequin Golf Lego vehicle, its even got a bunch of **** on the roof rack.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Once again, I claim DINMS on that and (most) of that mk5 on the last page :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't have any problem with the Lego stance cars but I know some people hate anything and everything low and with camber so I put it here :laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Smigelski said:


>


Woman: Why haven't you rolled me over???? Can't you read?
Firefighter: Ma'am, that note is for you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PT Cruiser wedding carriage. Surely this is from Russia.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


I bet that fools a lot of people actually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

candy11 said:


> I bet that fools a lot of people actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just like an ///M badge on non M and BBS center caps on reps, etc


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Ferrari_FRS.jpg


_Finally_, a Ferrari with a real boxer.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Ahhhhhh Florida.........


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> PT Cruiser wedding carriage. Surely this is from Russia.


... or Ukraine. All the same.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>



:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

izzo said:


>


So, what is the etiquette here? I understand why someone might drive their tractor to the store. But I can't imagine its easy to navigate a parking lot sized lane-wise for automobiles/light trucks. Certainly don't park on the grass as you'd tear it up. Maybe behind the store in the loading area where tractor trailers have room to maneuver? Anyone with experience want to chime in? Or is it just, "I am a big dick and no one calls me out on this where I live or cares enough to do so"?

If it is, if you're from a place where tractors are parked like this at a shopping center regularly, don't complain when you see pics of bumpers touching in Manhattan.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MatchStick said:


> So, what is the etiquette here? I understand why someone might drive their tractor to the store. But I can't imagine its easy to navigate a parking lot sized lane-wise for automobiles/light trucks. Certainly don't park on the grass as you'd tear it up. Maybe behind the store in the loading area where tractor trailers have room to maneuver? Anyone with experience want to chime in? Or is it just, "I am a big dick and no one calls me out on this where I live or cares enough to do so"?
> 
> If it is, if you're from a place where tractors are parked like this at a shopping center regularly, don't complain when you see pics of bumpers touching in Manhattan.


This is supposed to be a school parking lot. A student drove it in on the last day or so of school I assume as a prank.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Old man attempting to air up in tires with an EV charger.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


McBanagon said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


That is what this guy told me when I asked him. This said Ferrari on the back and had Ferrari badges on the front fender and wheel centers


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

At least it's Italian


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> ... or Ukraine. All the same.


as a Ukrainian i take great offense to above statement.

or perhaps you lack basic History/Geography/Political or just general common knowledge.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

romanl said:


> as a Ukrainian i take great offense to above statement.
> 
> or perhaps you lack basic History/Geography/Political or just general common knowledge.


Considering Putin is on target to go strutting up and down Kiev's main street, you may want to learn to take a joke.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

romanl said:


> as a Ukrainian i take great offense to above statement.
> 
> or perhaps you lack basic History/Geography/Political or just general common knowledge.


Tim is a former resident of our Bloc, FYI .


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Oh, man, this has to be the best thing I'll see all week.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

romanl said:


> as a Ukrainian i take great offense to above statement.
> 
> or perhaps you lack basic History/Geography/Political or just general common knowledge.



... as someone who shares the same background, language, cousine and drinking habits I find your statement incredibly cute.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This is supposed to be a school parking lot. A student drove it in on the last day or so of school I assume as a prank.


I heard it was "Drive your tractor to school day", like thats a thing in the super rural areas. I have no idea, KeiCar doesn't do country....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not my pic, but wow.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This is supposed to be a school parking lot. A student drove it in on the last day or so of school I assume as a prank.


He planned on turning it towards the school door and hitting the lights as school let out- to pull in hot babes with his tractor beam.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Not my pic, but wow.


On the positive side- he doubled the scrap value of his plasturn.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


> At least it's Italian


Funny thing is at first I mistook it for an old Nissan minivan/SUV. It looks so plain. An absolute turd of a vehicle.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Wtf??


Some asian dudes take on how not to get bum rushed in jail when you drop the soap. Notice his butt is never exposed lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Some asian dudes take on how not to get bum rushed in jail when you drop the soap. Notice his butt is never exposed lol


Oh, I figured that part out - I wasn't sure why it was posted


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Some asian dudes take on how not to get bum rushed in jail when you drop the soap. Notice his butt is never exposed lol


Why is this even being discussed. It isn't even an appropriate to the *AUTOMOTIVE *DIW thread?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Audi is going to be pissed when they see that Chevrolet is using their moniker.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Why is this even being discussed. It isn't even an appropriate to the *AUTOMOTIVE *DIW thread?



Its like a car mullet. Aftermarket in the front, stock in the rear.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Not my pic, but wow.












sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> ... as someone who shares the same background, language, cousine and drinking habits I find your statement incredibly cute.


if we going of food and drinking habits, then i'd rather associate myself with Polish, Czech, etc.

as for *language* there's quite the difference between Ukrainian and Russian, i speak both semi fluent.
whatever you find cute i dunno.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


>


+1 week:

Car for sale. Slight electrical issue, probably just a blown fuse or something. Make me an offer!


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


>


That's a very thorough detail job, it looks like he missed a spot.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Lucian1988 said:


>


I was paid to do that, worked for a auto auction house and if we got flood cars we washed them inside and out, had to get the mud out somehow. So how do you know it isn't a flood car


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

romanl said:


> if we going of food and drinking habits, then i'd rather associate myself with Polish, Czech, etc.
> 
> as for *language* there's quite the difference between Ukrainian and Russian, i speak both semi fluent.
> whatever you find cute i dunno.


In that case it is me who should be taking offence for you not recognising how close both of the cultures are. 

I am sorry for calling you cute, ought've called you daft instead.:facepalm:

Moving on....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I would call this auto related DIW










http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/p...d_on_his_face_arrested_for_identity_theft.php


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

This could be a thread unto itself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not quite DIW


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

The rotors or the caliper clearance hack job?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> The rotors or the caliper clearance hack job?


The rotors. The caliper grinding is just ghetto. Makes me this the car is a PacMan donk.


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> I was paid to do that, worked for a auto auction house and if we got flood cars we washed them inside and out, had to get the mud out somehow. So how do you know it isn't a flood car


Put your hand under the front seats and feel around for the springs. If your hand comes out rust colored there's a good chance it's a flood car. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> The rotors. The caliper grinding is just ghetto. Makes me this the car is a PacMan donk.


4 lug packman donk... would be, like, a sentra donk.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

If they could make the ghost and pac man grooves cause the brakes to make a "woka woka" sound under braking, then it would be DIR.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Preppy said:


> 4 lug packman donk... would be, like, a sentra donk.


Something odd's going on here.... that rotor looks to be a 5 stud rotor re-drilled as well.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> If they could make the ghost and pac man grooves cause the brakes to make a "woka woka" sound under braking, then it would be DIR.


That would be awesome, also add some Frogger Brake Discs making the run over sound every time you came to a stop.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

saron81 said:


> Something odd's going on here.... that rotor looks to be a 5 stud rotor re-drilled as well.


my guess would be dual-drilled....


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

You should see the crazy one's they make for bikes since they are exposed more often.


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Not quite DIW


i want these rotors!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> In that case it is me who should be taking offence for you not recognising how close both of the cultures are.
> 
> I am sorry for calling you cute, ought've called you daft instead.:facepalm:
> 
> Moving on....


whatever, I'm moving on as well, not here for a political debate.

saying our cultures are similar is OK because they are similar
but its NOT SAME THING ,, (as stated in earlier post)
now that we've established that, we're done. and this argument can end.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Not quite DIW


DIR :laugh::laugh:
serious question: how long would those cut outs last as rotors wear down?

car in question?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

romanl said:


> serious question: how long would those cut outs last as rotors wear down?


Ask it some Ate Powerdisc owner


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I had ATE powerslots on my Cabrio they keep the slots quite a while. I want those Pac Man joints though. Maybe in Galaga or another 80s game

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I had ATE powerslots on my Cabrio they keep the slots quite a while. I want those Pac Man joints though. Maybe in Galaga or another 80s game
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3



I hear the PacMan rotors eat brake pads and they make you turn into a ghost.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I hear the PacMan rotors eat brake pads and they make you turn into a ghost.


Driver: My car is making a funny sound when I put on the brakes
Tech: What kind of sound, is it a scraping, or a squeak?
Driver: No,I don't think so.
Tech: Is is a grinding sound?
Driver: No
Tech: What kind of noise is it?
Driver Wokka wokka wokka wokka wokka.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

romanl said:


> whatever, I'm moving on as well, not here for a political debate.
> 
> [but I'm not going to move on, first I'm going to keep on talking so I get the last word]


Not a sic quote, just my understanding of what you said. 



romanl said:


> DIR :laugh::laugh:
> serious question: how long would those cut outs last as rotors wear down?


I have slotted rotors on the front of my Jetta, they came with the car. Through 2 sets of pads, never turned (you can't turn slotted rotors anyway), and the rotors are fine. The pads wear, the rotors generally don't (unless the pad and rotor develop sympathetic wear grooves to each other). Have had them on myself for 65,000 miles and still going.


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

ThatsGoodT said:


>


Prices dropped emphatically for these, so I've been seeing a lot of idiots driving around in them.

Myself included.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

i love a good DIY video. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Seems like a party full of cool peeps.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

_ELEPHANT LOVES A CAR

A bull elephant on musth - meaning very high testosterone levels - got closely acquainted with a parked hatchback. The two terrified occupants of this VW Polo found themselves in the wrong place at the wrong time as a giant elephant stooped down to rub himself against the vehicle's roof and bonnet. Afterwards all 4 tires were blown out. Photo by Armand Grobler in Pilanesburg National Park in South Africa_


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> i love a good DIY video. :thumbup::laugh:


You love a good Doing It Yellow video?



HOWIE-WP said:


> _ELEPHANT LOVES A CAR_


_

How's that a DIW?_


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


>


I have never seen a video with douche'r people in my life. What is this jersey shore?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats really funny.. you made me urine me self 

*cough


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

izzo said:


> How's that a DIW?


Being in close proximity to a elephant in musth is pretty much a DIW issue......


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL at the motorcycle video, what a dumbass. That thing had just enough momentum to make it to the pool

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess someone got a cheap wrecked G class and a cheap wrecked E class and this is the result.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The name of the video is also DIW


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Stangy said:


> I have never seen a video with douche'r people in my life. What is this jersey shore?


Yes, because the Jersey shore has large mountains. 

I'm guessing the person filming had Google Glasses.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

When I see stuff like this... I am like ugh.



















But then you think about the fact that they had to custom modify a kit for another car to make this work... which was probably a lot of work.
There were no kits available for their car.
Doing It Wanker?


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

What in the hell was that originally?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> When I see stuff like this... I am like ugh.
> 
> But then you think about the fact that they had to custom modify a kit for another car to make this work... which was probably a lot of work.
> There were no kits available for their car.
> Doing It Wanker?


They had/have kits for that gen escort.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr.Nobody said:


> What in the hell was that originally?


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2628862/1993-ford-escort/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> They had/have kits for that gen escort.


Yeah... the front and maybe the side sills are the same as the Escort coupe and sedan.
The rear is definitely different afaict.
Probably more of a "I found this for dirt cheap and will make it work" type of mod- now that I think about it.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> When I see stuff like this... I am like ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please tell me its not just my eyes and this car really does have color-shift paint. It looks like a white base with purple-ish tint in it 

IF thats the case then that right there is by far the most expensive part of the car (unless it has some crazy S85 v10 under the hood....


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

Walmart parking lot camping


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah... the front and maybe the side sills are the same as the Escort coupe and sedan.
> The rear is definitely different afaict.
> Probably more of a "I found this for dirt cheap and will make it work" type of mod- now that I think about it.


The rear bumpers work on the wagon, you just need to trim it some for the hatch to work.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


:sly: whats going on here


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

boradie sucht said:


> :sly: whats going on here


no uncomfortable seatbelt anymore


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

boradie sucht said:


> :sly: whats going on here


cruise control + seatbelt = auto pilot ?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^We need help


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> ^^We need help


i think OP referring to tail lights.

quite a few things have been popping up on here that would be a stretch on DIW part
DINot your Style ??? sure, DIW? stretch


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

TaaT said:


> no uncomfortable seatbelt anymore


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What is it about PT Cruisers that brings out the crazy in people?























































and I could post a lot more.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> ^^We need help



That is super common. One would think all 4 pieces are only sold as a complete set, but maybe you can buy them piecemeal....

Its a piece allright.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> That is super common. One would think all 4 pieces are only sold as a complete set, but maybe you can buy them piecemeal....
> 
> Its a piece allright.


Or maybe the dummies in the trunk lid are harder to take out than Mk3 Jetta dummies and they gave up.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Spotted this by my parents house. My favorite part of this repair is the custom tape license plate frame.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> Spotted this by my parents house. My favorite part of this repair is the custom tape license plate frame.


For the cost of all that tape- they probably could have gotten a not perfect bumper cover from a junk yard.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

69CougarConvert said:


> Spotted this by my parents house. My favorite part of this repair is the custom tape license plate frame.


At least the tape color matches the car color. It is such a good match I can hardly tell.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Too soon?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

No.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> Or maybe the dummies in the trunk lid are harder to take out than Mk3 Jetta dummies and they gave up.


I have seen this on Hondas, Nissans, and even VWs. They replace the tail lights and them have to change the trunk lid for some reason. They keep the OE task lights on the trunk lid. You can see this with mk3 jetta having smoked and orange mixed, or Hondas and Nissans with the early and late task light designs mixed. Sometimes you'll see them mixed with aftermarket lights like that too.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

SmithersSP said:


> Too soon?


What ever happened with this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> What ever happened with this?


He dead.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> What ever happened with this?


What are you asking? 
The guy was run over by another car and died.


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> What ever happened with this?


his family became instant millionaires, well there will a short wait, but theyre rich none the less, doesnt bring their family back, but it helps with the healing no?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

deleted comment about tony stewart... should not be in this thread.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/4592314073.html



> 86 vette. Nice ride. Custom paint, all new custom interior even new steering wheel. *Boyds custom wheels with NEW high dollar g-force 200mph tires.* Very nice and FAST.* Have receipts showing over 14500 in this car. $13000 or trade for older muscle car worth same amount.* I am home Thursday night thru Sunday evening. If no answer please leave message and call back number. Thank you


Will this car even do 150 mph?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think that is a Florida plate on the back. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

do both females in that picture have actual Louis Vuitton bags?

Why do people with old average cars with high dollar paint jobs always plaster them with LV badges?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> do both females in that picture have actual Louis Vuitton bags?
> 
> Why do people with old average cars with high dollar paint jobs always plaster them with LV badges?


Because it's they're style. I've actually got a 1986 4 door Cutlass like that, but it isn't my style and I wouldn't put a super high dollar paint job on it. I really don't see a problem with that picture.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


spockcat said:


> He dead.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

X-treme Tuning & Custom Car Show by Ari Helminen, on Flickr

I'm a stancebro as TCL would say, but this is a bit excessive...
Ricer by metavariable, on Flickr

******* fix by grrlscout224, on Flickr
Look ma, no wipes! #car #vw #vdub #******* #repair #fix #fun #funny #instagram #instagramhub #instagood #instamood #instadaily #instagramers #ig #igers #instahub #instago #igdaily #iphonesia #iphoneonly #iphoneography #iphone #iphone4 #photooftheday #pico by mkosmowski, on Flickr

Bat Mobile by Gizmo_F, on Flickr










Chevrolet Chevy 500 very customized '91-'93 by order_242, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>




Wow- $8 haircuts? That's crazy.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> deleted comment about tony stewart... should not be in this thread.
> 
> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/4592314073.html
> 
> ...


the 4+3 tranny should be good to 158, 88 listed should be about the same as 86, even with the L98


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW X6 TKO Lumma by Paul SKG, on Flickr








Mummified BMW by MSVG, on Flickr

I can dig it, to an extent...
Dunham Caballista by racin jason, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hognhominy said:


> the 4+3 tranny should be good to 158, 88 listed should be about the same as 86, even with the L98


Just needs the B2K package...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


The paint on the skirt doesn't even match...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

hognhominy said:


> the 4+3 tranny should be good to 158, 88 listed should be about the same as 86, even with the L98


The aftermarket rear wing probably drops the top speed down quite a bit.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't post the outside because donks are DINMS...one of 4,105 made


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Wow- $8 haircuts? That's crazy.


Right? I have to pay $10. Plus tip.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Wow- $8 haircuts? That's crazy.


$7 here :laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I guess someone got a cheap wrecked G class and a cheap wrecked E class and this is the result.


Uncanny.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Not a Segway anymore....it's a Swagway. Thank you,i'll be here everyday.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The paint on the skirt doesn't even match...


That is the least of what is wrong there


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Didn't post the outside because donks are DINMS...one of 4,105 made



If the hack that put this together managed to put all the gauge cluster dials and indicators and related markers and display them in real-time on one of those lcd monitors then I have to respect that, I can't imagine thats easy on an older car like that (relays, solenoids, servos, I/O, drivers, interface...ect ect). $100 bucks says they just left the stuff disconnected in the back somewhere. You can still get speed through GPS receivers, but I would be worried about the lacking gas gauges and engine (oil) temp/pressure. Hell, not like any of that stuff is important.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Saw this "anti-theft converter" on a used Honda today: :laugh:


And this ML hauling 12' 4x6"s yesterday:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Here's the rest of it.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

saron81 said:


> this ML hauling 12' 4x6"s


Does it work? Then it's not stupid.


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Here's the rest of it.


That looks like an Arashi Arts design. 

I wonder where Vigorous is now. I miss the crazy.


----------



## Dirt Slow (Mar 21, 2014)

Stangy said:


> I have never seen a video with douche'r people in my life. What is this jersey shore?


Texas actually. People in jersey have more class than that.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dirt Slow said:


> Texas actually. People in jersey have more class than that.


I immediately thought it was jersey as well and was shocked when I saw mountains in the background when he put it in the pool. Also chuckled when he almost landed the mini on his bros back in the pool.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


Sorry but this is awesome.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ross1013 said:


> Sorry but this is awesome.


Not really. 

Derpvette:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Not really.
> 
> Derpvette:


Ummm....no....let's take another look at this one in front of the place that "made" it....









Not so derp now, eh?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^ It's still ****in ugly, Callaway or not


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Ummm....no....let's take another look at this one in front of the place that "made" it....
> 
> 
> Not so derp now, eh?


Still derpy lookin.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bro Dozer down under edition


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New York :facepalm:


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't really blame the driver, blame Mother Nature


----------



## jalat (Nov 17, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


It was me, dont be jealous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jalat said:


> It was me, dont be jealous.


Complete with doucher sticker on the back window?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Complete with doucher sticker on the back window?


Yep, sounds about right, almost a better rapper than cort.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jalat said:


> It was me, dont be jealous.


Yup, he sure seemed jealous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Knock, knock


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Finland. Son?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I have seen this car here before, but didn't know if it was somewhat local or just passing through Boston....










Yes, this is the one that also has that fake RR grill on it


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


This is pretty awesome, let's be honest. Totally LeMons material


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

evosky said:


> This is pretty awesome, let's be honest. Totally LeMons material


Do they have LeMons in the UK? And since when did Saab make the Mk1 Supermarine Spitfire?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Do they have LeMons in the UK? And since when did Saab make the Mk1 Supermarine Spitfire?


Close enough:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

jalat said:


> It was me, dont be jealous.


Totally jealous. Of a broken GTI cutting of traffic and driving carelessly. :laugh: :facepalm:



Preppy said:


> Yup, he sure seemed jealous.



:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Close enough:


Funny thing is that the car WAS built for a "Lemon" cheap car type of rally event. So it really isn't DIW but it certainly wouldn't be a DIR to be driving it on the street in normal life like that.

http://saabworld.net/f6/save-c9000s...s-1985-1998-9000s-24817/index2.html#post43309




> Anyone care to save this 9000? It's taking SAAB's aviation roots a lil bit too far....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Saw this idiot in his poked, stretched and cambered mk5 gti bouncing all aver the road and cutting in and out of traffic. Then flew across three lanes making traffic slam on their brakes so he could get on the highway. Wonder if this retard is on here.


Dapper strikes again. I prefer my version...


----------



## jalat (Nov 17, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Totally jealous. Of a broken GTI cutting of traffic and driving carelessly. :laugh: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember, i might have slammed my brakes and darted in and outta traffic, but your the idiot on your cell phone, which is illegal to use when driving, and the leading cause of accidents in north america.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jalat said:


> Just remember, i might have slammed my brakes and darted in and outta traffic, but your the idiot on your cell phone, which is illegal to use when driving, and the leading cause of accidents in north america.


:facepalm:
Because using a cell phone to take a picture while stopped in traffic at a red light is so unsafe...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

SmithersSP said:


> Dapper strikes again. I prefer my version...


Why is the bear open?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow you people are gullible.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The stance is not what's wrong here:









Couldn't find a picture of the whole car:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Why is the bear open?


It would actually be baer in German. Stupid fake Euro sign though adding umlauts where they have no meaning.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bär

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baer


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> It would actually be baer in German.


Just the way it's spelled on the plate: Bär = bear.

Source, am German.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


For LeMons, this Spitfire Saab is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

Would've been nice to see it as a clapped out Triumph Spitfire though


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Just the way it's spelled on the plate: Bär = bear.
> 
> Source, am German.


Not that I don't believe you but I thought the ä was a replacement for ae, not ea. At least that's what I learned with 4 years of German back in high school many, many years ago. Of course, your growing up there should trump my brief educational experience. German can be a complicated language.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Not that I don't believe you but I thought the ä was a replacement for ae, not ea.


I see what you mean and where the confusion lies. The German word for those big hairy animals with the paws is spelled Bär. Unless your typewriter lacks those letters, then you can spell it Baer. All of which is pronounced the same as the English word for them critters, bear.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> The stance is not what's wrong here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats that first car (red)..? I don't recognize it at all.

The second car, whats not right here? The modern headlights? I don't like the headlight "covers", better to keep them off.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Whats that first car (red)..? I don't recognize it at all.
> 
> The second car, whats not right here? The modern headlights? I don't like the headlight "covers", better to keep them off.


It's pretty hard to pull off an older generation on a newer one.


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Whats that first car (red)..? I don't recognize it at all.


Geely Panda, which is a Chinese Toyota Aygo rip off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

more humorous than DIW.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> It's pretty hard to pull off an older generation on a newer one.


Ah gotcha. I'm not a classic car guy and didn't see anything wrong with it. Which in a way would be just what the owner would want. Anyone who drives a replica or something that emulates something else is hoping that the illusion of the real deal is believed. If people buy into it, then is it still DIW? I would say yes.


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have seen this car here before, but didn't know if it was somewhat local or just passing through Boston....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I've seen this hideous machine in and around Beantown.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

He should have just let the pipes melt the bumper a little. It wouldn't have looked any worse.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

spockcat said:


> more humorous than DIW.
> 
> "Blind Lady pic"



There's a guy around here with the same concept. Sells blinds and window treatments and the windshield of his van says "Here comes the blind man"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Saw this one pulled over later by North Smithfield's finest...










and why is it that the owners of the most basic American made transportation feel the need to slam Asian vehicles? This was on a base Colorado...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> and why is it that the owners of the most basic American made transportation feel the need to slam Asian vehicles? This was on a base Colorado...



Look at it this way, that person is giving you a heads up: Stupid, ignorant, basically to be avoided. So just avoid that person, done.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> and why is it that the owners of the most basic American made transportation feel the need to slam Asian vehicles? This was on a base Colorado...


I don't get it, are there no wrenches in Asia? How does he know his truck wasn't made with forks?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> German can be a complicated language.


Nearly pi$$ed myself.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Look ma no hands










This a-hole drove with his knees for a couple of miles at 70+ mph and even changed lanes. Only saw him use his hand for the turn signal.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

69CougarConvert said:


> Look ma no hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Road head, obviously.


----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

S T A N C E


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RangerSteve said:


> S T A N C E


Plenty of good looking stanced minivans out there, but not this one :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by SeanDeryPhotography, on Flickr
Woodward Dream Cruise by AutoweekUSA, on Flickr
Untitled by SeanDeryPhotography, on Flickr
Woodward Dream Cruise by AutoweekUSA, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

RangerSteve said:


> S T A N C E


mexiflush.
































































But to be fair- that did start back decades ago as the "meaty tire" style.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

heffe80 said:


> Road head, obviously.


Haha unfortunately he was by himself


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Untitled by SeanDeryPhotography, on Flickr


That poor Camaro Berlinetta.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> That poor Camaro Berlinetta.


Looks like a Firebird to me, since it has popup headlights.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bizybyker said:


> Nearly pi$$ed myself.


Seriously lol

You need to offer your date a Kleenex for her ear after whispering sweet nothings in German.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the majority of people can agree that this is one of the best examples of doing it wrong. Thank you, GM, for this wonderful piece of ****. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Looks like a Firebird to me, since it has popup headlights.


Oh yeah- good call. I initially thought the headlights were recessed and couldn't be seen from this angle.
But I see the pop ups now.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I think the majority of people can agree that this is one of the best examples of doing it wrong. Thank you, GM, for this wonderful piece of ****. :thumbup:


Aside from the styling by proctor and gamble, the Aztec was a fairly useful and versatile car. 

Too bad they couldn't make it closer to the concept in final execution. 

Just another example in a long line of GM bean counting compromised **** ups.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Aside from the styling by proctor and gamble, the Aztec was a fairly useful and versatile car.
> 
> Too bad they couldn't make it closer to the concept in final execution.
> 
> Just another example in a long line of GM bean counting compromised **** ups.


This is the first time I'm seeing the concept for the Aztec, and I'm shocked to say I agree. The concept looks very clean and organized. Wtf was GM thinking?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> This is the first time I'm seeing the concept for the Aztec, and I'm shocked to say I agree. The concept looks very clean and organized. Wtf was GM thinking?


The Aztek concept to production is a great story that shows the endemic problems GM had at the time.
Nobody seemed to be guiding the ship... everybody just had to check certain boxes.
Pontiac? Give it a Pontiac grill... some plastic cladding.. sporty blade wheels.. check check check.
The original cohesive design gave way to parts bin sourcing with just a few design cues from the concept.

Though the tent was a cool idea.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> The Aztek concept to production is a great story that shows the endemic problems GM had at the time.
> Nobody seemed to be guiding the ship... everybody just had to check certain boxes.
> Pontiac? Give it a Pontiac grill... some plastic cladding.. check check check.
> The original cohesive design gave way to parts bin sourcing with just a few design cues from the concept.


The 80's Pontiac plastic cladding looks good though, IMO.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> The 80's Pontiac plastic cladding looks good though, IMO.


80's?
Pontiac didn't start putting giant panels of plastic cladding on most of their cars until the 90s.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> 80's?
> Pontiac didn't start putting giant panels of plastic cladding on most of their cars until the 90s.


On the Fiero GT, Trans Am, 6000 STE, etc.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> On the Fiero GT, Trans Am, 6000 STE, etc.


4" wide trim is not the same as the huge panels they ended up with.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> 4" wide trim is not the same as the huge panels they ended up with.


The later cladding still looks good, to me anyway


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow...I think Caddy has a bigger problem now with attracting the wrong crowd.:laugh:


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Because....Nascar.*

Starting a 'Festiva' project, so hit the interwebz for info and stumbled upon this Easter egg. It starts about 14 seconds in, so put down your beverage and swallow whatever's in your mouth in order to avoid choking.....:laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn not sure of serious. LMAO

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I think the majority of people can agree that this is one of the best examples of doing it wrong. Thank you, GM, for this wonderful piece of ****. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

Kar98 said:


> I see what you mean and where the confusion lies. The German word for those big hairy animals with the paws is spelled Bär. Unless your typewriter lacks those letters, then you can spell it Baer. All of which is pronounced the same as the English word for them critters, bear.


You are correct based on my extensive experience with gummy bears 









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Quality work


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

On paper this looked like it was going to be a cool mod. At least that must be what the owner thought.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Kind of like the tail on a Cobra Daytona. <close enough.gif>

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

MikkiJayne said:


> In lieu of the original thread, this deserves to go here instead


^^^^^ Gets Carpal tunnel when cracking Vtech, also friction burns.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Kind of like the tail on a Cobra Daytona. <close enough.gif>
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3




Perhaps on your Galaxy S3 you can't see that it is poorly pop riveted and wrinkled sheet metal. It could be designed to resemble a Bugatti Veyron and with such a poor execution it would still be a steaming pile of crap!


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Quality work


Not my cup of tea, but you can't say it lacks originality...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Quality work


Whats masking tape?

and why are the headlights purple? Is it just the photo / angle / lighting or did the guy put some kind of film on them?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Perhaps on your Galaxy S3 you can't see that it is poorly pop riveted and wrinkled sheet metal. It could be designed to resemble a Bugatti Veyron and with such a poor execution it would still be a steaming pile of crap!


Oh no I can definitely see the rivets and wrinkled metal. Its a mess. Just thought it was a failed attempt at this.










sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> and why is it that the owners of the most basic American made transportation feel the need to slam Asian vehicles? This was on a base Colorado...


well , if it was made by UAW you could say it was made by stoned and drunk workers..


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> This is the first time I'm seeing the concept for the Aztec, and I'm shocked to say I agree. The concept looks very clean and organized. Wtf was GM thinking?


both yall need your eyes checked...its not better just different.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

fahrfast said:


> WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the majority of people can agree that this is one of the best examples of doing it wrong. Thank you, GM, for this wonderful piece of ****. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Quality work


Can't say that I've had the pleasure of seeing this thing around town... yet.

Why not just spend the extra few bucks and have a vinyl installer do the job right?
(let's not even address the plate issue).


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Can't say that I've had the pleasure of seeing this thing around town... yet.
> 
> Why not just spend the extra few bucks and have a vinyl installer do the job right?
> (let's not even address the plate issue).


are the yellow and red stripes suppose to mean anything, especially to warrant the placement of the front tag.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> are the yellow and red stripes suppose to mean anything, especially to warrant the placement of the front tag.


german pride brah!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> both yall need your eyes checked...its not better just different.


Not sure how many would agree with you, Pontiac was pretty much DIW with their entire lineup in 1999... the year the Aztek concept debuted.
The concept was pretty amazing compared with the rest of their production schlock, and signalled, perhaps, a revival of some pretty awesome stuff to come... but you know, now the whole brand is dead.

These are all DIW, or at least, doing it by committee.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> are the yellow and red stripes suppose to mean anything, especially to warrant the placement of the front tag.


Probably painted on during world pride... i mean world cup.

Toronto was nuts with cars all decked out in German flags n stuff.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Not sure how many would agree with you, Pontiac was pretty much DIW with their entire lineup in 1999... the year the Aztek concept debuted.


We'll agree to disagree, then.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> We'll agree to disagree, then.


Well then, let's agree to agree!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Quality work



Can't believe I just noticed the dribbled yellow paint everywhere... You gotta hope the guy was at least smart enough to use plasti dip.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Stupid fake Euro sign though adding umlauts where they have no meaning.


Umlauts; serious business apparently.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

How many times can we quote a picture?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

drhavoc said:


> How many times can we quote a picture?


LOTS!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


LOL, hypermile truck.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Fart Cannon and Stance!!! 
Paging Schnell...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> LOL, hypermile truck.


i hope he isnt one of those dicks that coast all the time, I just want to smash into them with a brodozer and roll coal on their asses


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Why use a truck? You are already behind the game with ride height, body shape, engine, etc. This is the most DIW on the page.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ lol why would you put new paper down on the ground to protect it from over spray


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

jeepwreck said:


> ^^ lol why would you put new paper down on the ground to protect it from over spray


It would be to not kick dirt up, not to protect the ground.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rare VW-BMW collaboration.










Serious comic sans Camaro


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

dcmix5 said:


>


DIR

Definitely


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

That must be you.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ What was that, the _"Accord Diaries?"_


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

> Corvette bear pic


Yes the spoiler is diw


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

dcmix5 said:


>


You should've posted the whole story... http://imgur.com/gallery/r06FY


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ What was that, the _"Accord Diaries?"_


"I painted the brake pads or calipers or whatever theyre called" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

izzo said:


> You should've posted the whole story... http://imgur.com/gallery/r06FY


That is a large bear.


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

mikebuffer said:


> "I painted the brake pads or calipers or whatever theyre called" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


MAKE THE CLICKING STOP!! What a dreadful sounding engine.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

mikebuffer said:


> "I painted the brake pads or calipers or whatever theyre called" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


"Added that little lip on the top. Got that **** on eBay."


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

AZGolf said:


> That is an awesome bear




:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are there any unmodified PT Cruisers left?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I've seen plenty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Needs more Fix-A-Flat. And some duct tape.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^




Did they install that tire on that wheels?
The tire looks ok from what we can see- so either it was installed on that wheel, or the wheel is terrible quality.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I thought everyone knows (except this guy I guess) if you don't use pressure treated wood for your trailing arms, they will rot away. :screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

for some reason i just lost it when i read "show car" and then saw 1500 dollars as the price tag.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

What does the description of the license plates have to do with the car?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

CoolJetta3 said:


> What does the description of the license plates have to do with the car?


Bragging that at one time he had vanity plate money.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ $13.99 Tow package.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very rare Mercedes-Benz Mescort 190E 6.9 Turbbo AMG v8 AWD XLT


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These two cars were at a local car show I stopped at today.

Nice rusty Toyota









Clean rental Sebring


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Very rare Mercedes-Benz Mescort 190E 6.9 Turbbo AMG v8 AWD XLT



Clearly the car itself is handicapped.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't you just hate it when car manufacturers only include a compact spare!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

How is that Doing it Wrong?











http://ocala.craigslist.org/cto/4629037404.html



> This is a 4 cyl, 5 speed car...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


>


trypophobia...



















:wave:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> trypophobia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the VWVortexers would appreciate that car.. as it was a 1977 Volkswagen prototype by Luigi Colani. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> I thought the VWVortexers would appreciate that car.. as it was a 1977 Volkswagen prototype by Luigi Colani. :laugh:


It is unique..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is unique..


Unique? 
Call it what it is- FUGLYx1000!

The guy must have gotten a bad batch of drugs... then remembered he needed to make a concept car.
Look- even the door handle notches are completely different on the driver and passenger sides!
Actually.. the more I look at it, it is not even close to symmetrical.
It looks like something that Russian Fur guy would make with foam.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Welcome to the world of Zimmer.

http://www.zimmermotorcars.com/index.php?page=kermit


> The 2015 ZIMMER® pricing is:
> 
> 2-Door Coupe $218,700













The hood "headers" aren't even connected to anything.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Unique?
> Call it what it is- FUGLYx1000!
> 
> The guy must have gotten a bad batch of drugs... then remembered he needed to make a concept car.
> ...


>2014
>dissing Luigi Colani 

He is the savior we've always needed, but never realized we needed.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

e36m3 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> e36m3 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


Jeezers... no separate recycle binnacle, garden hose mounted on the front of the house, not an insulated garage door.. talk about doing it wrong.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

spockcat said:


>



I just like the store named "Goin' Postal". :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Jeezers... no separate recycle binnacle, garden hose mounted on the front of the house, not an insulated garage door.. talk about doing it wrong.


Can anybody tell if that's a real M3...?


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Jeezers... no separate recycle binnacle, garden hose mounted on the front of the house, not an insulated garage door.. talk about doing it wrong.


Eavestroughing not connected so water flows in around basement.:banghead:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Can anybody tell if that's a real M3...?


I was trying to figure that out, but the lack of m3 side skirts makes me think it's not


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

2112 said:


> I just like the store named "Goin' Postal". :laugh:


woodward just south of 13 mile rd. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lowering. You're doing it wrong if you are using coilovers or bags. Steel cables are where it's at.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Had to look twice at this one.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Had to look twice at this one.


its a thing, baby


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

unleashedd said:


> its a thing, baby


What's a thing? Putting Toyota Racing Development stickers on Fords?


Next up: Towel bar spoilers!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Lowering. You're doing it wrong if you are using coilovers or bags. Steel cables are where it's at.


Wut


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

i think mannythechamp bought a DSM.....:sly::sly::sly: ....

http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Lowering. You're doing it wrong if you are using coilovers or bags. Steel cables are where it's at.


Lol. Should be fun when that frayed cable finally gives way. Wonder if this was more of a joke. There looks to be a real shop in the background :screwy:


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

lane striping on I66 near DC.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> The hood "headers" aren't even connected to anything.


and I am sure there are spare tires underneath those covers too......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MN Mongo said:


> lane striping on I66 near DC.


Typically happens with temporary, roll out striping. Not really DIW. Just doing it poorly and not finishing the job quick enough so you can put down permanent striping.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i think mannythechamp bought a DSM.....:sly::sly::sly: ....
> 
> http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/


No clue if there will be more support for those frame rails... but if not, it'll be awesome to see that thing hit it's first bump.

Edit:

Just took a quick peek at that thread... the frame rails don't actually connect directly to the unibody in any kind of way... yikes.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Typically happens with temporary, roll out striping. Not really DIW. Just doing it poorly and not finishing the job quick enough so you can put down permanent striping.


Are you sure thats just a temp job??? Its wierd, the center-most line is perfect, as are some other lines. Its just those 2 that are severely bad. I wonder if the guy controlling the spray unit had a flashback to his Nintendo days and thought it was time to enter the Konami code or something


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Are you sure thats just a temp job??? Its wierd, the center-most line is perfect, as are some other lines. Its just those 2 that are severely bad. I wonder if the guy controlling the spray unit had a flashback to his Nintendo days and thought it was time to enter the Konami code or something


Look closely and you will see some of the tape is folded over. On the left side of the cars are reflective barrels too.

http://www.azdot.gov/media/blog/posts/2011/07/21/construction-zone-lane-lines-explained



> Shifting the configuration of the travel lanes is a two-step process.
> 
> First, ADOT crews grind out the existing lane lines. Next, workers use a temporary-tape product to re-stripe the roadway into its temporary configuration for construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Are you sure thats just a temp job??? Its wierd, the center-most line is perfect, as are some other lines. Its just those 2 that are severely bad. I wonder if the guy controlling the spray unit had a flashback to his Nintendo days and thought it was time to enter the Konami code or something


There was a story on Jalopnik about that section of road this morning. Apparently it's so hot there the adhesive is melting off them and traffic is messing them up.... 

http://jalopnik.com/i-66-in-virginia-is-becoming-a-dali-esque-masterpiece-1626473672


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn... Whaddayaknow


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I kinda like the "hands" holding the mirrors.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

NationYell said:


>


I really hope this was a rotted out or frame damaged cougar


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

TheTynosaur said:


> I was trying to figure that out, but the lack of m3 side skirts makes me think it's not


Only the Sport package E36 M3s had the side skirts. Lux package cars didn't and most sedans were Lux cars.

Lux on top, Sport on the bottom:










Also note that the Lux didn't have the black plastic front bumper splitter and a different (non-mesh) lower grill.


Edit: That's a coupe, not a sedan, upon further review. Same holds true for coupes. Here's one:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Next up, someone driving behind me with a parking ticket still on their windshield.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


I really like the "Z"ed lower leg, that is some fine engineering.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


That must be Marty McFly's favorite Taurus in town.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> There was a story on Jalopnik about that section of road this morning. Apparently it's so hot there the adhesive is melting off them and traffic is messing them up....
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/i-66-in-virginia-is-becoming-a-dali-esque-masterpiece-1626473672



Not really. It was 70 degrees out yesterday during rush hour and it didn't get above 75 all weekend out in that part of VA. Either the temporary striping was faulty or it was applied improperly.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

But what is the asphalt temperature at 75 ambient. It must be higher absorbing all the sunlight 

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kenny301 said:


> Not really. It was 70 degrees out yesterday during rush hour and it didn't get above 75 all weekend out in that part of VA. Either the temporary striping was faulty or it was applied improperly.


That does not mean the temps were not to high for the tape. I have not seen that tape used in the south and I am guessing the heat has something to do with that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.0 50hp


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

warren_s said:


> Next up, someone driving behind me with a parking ticket still on their windshield.


Was thinking "I see this all the time in Toronto"... then looked at the street sign, noticed it was in Toronto.

Yup.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Preppy said:


> No clue if there will be more support for those frame rails... but if not, it'll be awesome to see that thing hit it's first bump.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just took a quick peek at that thread... the frame rails don't actually connect directly to the unibody in any kind of way... yikes.


That thread is a pretty appalling trainwreck. 15 pages of competent people telling him that his car is unsafe (and exactly what he is doing wrong), but he just keeps on going :facepalm:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Worst. XM. Install. Ever. But nice manual Mazda6!


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


> But what is the asphalt temperature at 75 ambient. It must be higher absorbing all the sunlight
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3





NeverEnoughCars said:


> That does not mean the temps were not to high for the tape. I have not seen that tape used in the south and I am guessing the heat has something to do with that.


Sure, sunlight heats up asphalt but does moonlight? This was very early in the morning rush before the sun really had a chance to hit the road at all because it was just coming over the horizon.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>



I actually like the way that came out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


What is wrong with this? The nose doesn't quite look like what I remember a Ford Ranchero used to look like.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> I actually like the way that came out.


It seems that people are on both sides...



spockcat said:


> What is wrong with this? The nose doesn't quite look like what I remember a Ford Ranchero used to look like.


It's a late 90's F150 nose grafted onto a 1973 Ranchero.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> It's a late 90's F150 nose grafted onto a 1973 Ranchero.


Not the bumper. I can't place what that is from. And not the lights. Those look correct for the late 1970's. Just the grille and portion between the lights.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Not the bumper. I can't place what that is from. And not the lights. Those look correct for the late 1970's. Just the grille and portion between the lights.


That's what I meant. Should've been more specific. Those are stock headlight bezels, and what looks to be a modded '73 bumper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> That's what I meant. Should've been more specific. Those are stock headlight bezels, and what looks to be a modded '73 bumper.


Takes a real sharp eye and a keen memory (you must have been in love with these things back then  ) to spot the little changes made on this car. I agree with GI-JOE, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Takes a real sharp eye and a keen memory (you must have been in love with these things back then  ) to spot the little changes made on this car. I agree with GI-JOE,* I think it looks pretty good.*


X3.
Definitely Doing in not My Style if you don't like it.

Most 70's Rancheros didn't exactly have amazing front ends.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> X3.
> Definitely Doing in not My Style if you don't like it.
> 
> Most 70's Rancheros didn't exactly have amazing front ends.


I really like the 74-76 front end, especially blacked out...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Tail lights are surprisingly well integrated. The rest of the car is a hot mess. Shame too because those are pretty unique vehicles.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


I actually think this is DIR. Looks better than stock IMO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> I actually think this is DIR. Looks better than stock IMO


Very far from better than stock IMO, but eh, it looks decent.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> I actually think this is DIR. Looks better than stock IMO


X2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh lord.

*1995 Buick Roadmaster/Superbird (Repainted) - $7100 (Albuquerque) 
*http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/4637383318.html



> This car is presently licensed and insured (clear title) as a 1995 Buick Roadmaster. The running condition is excellent. It has the LT1 350 engine (260hp) factory dual exhaust and front and rear stabilizer bars. Power everything , leather interior. Does not burn oil and passes the emissions test. The tires are excellent. AC does not work. The rear driver side window works, but makes a strange click upon closing. All the steel work is 12 gauge steel and is in perfect condition. No body-filler was used on this car. I have not had any problems getting it insured or license-renewals (it is presently licensed). Please see all of the photos, note: I also included two "before" photos at the end of the photo line up. CASH only. Thank you.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Oh lord.
> 
> *1995 Buick Roadmaster/Superbird (Repainted) - $7100 (Albuquerque)
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/4637383318.html












:screwy::screwy:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Too late to buy...but wow! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes-2006-Corvette-2-Dr-Coupe-/261574514954?vxp=mtr



> OVERVIEW: One of a total of 9 replicas designed based on the Concept Corvette built by GM for the
> movie Transformers2. These replicas built by Z&M Customs were turnkeys. There are only *9 of them*.
> 
> Due to GM legal action, no more can be built. None were sold as sold as kit cars and no kits were ever
> ...


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Too late to buy...but wow! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes-2006-Corvette-2-Dr-Coupe-/261574514954?vxp=mtr


0 bids. I'll take that off his hands for the $5k bid. Not sure what the hell I would do with it but it's got a LS2.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

AdrockMK2 said:


> OVERVIEW: One of a total of 9 replicas designed based on the Concept Corvette built by GM for the
> movie Transformers2. These replicas built by Z&M Customs were turnkeys. There are only 9 of them.
> 
> Due to GM legal action, no more can be built. None were sold as sold as kit cars and no kits were ever
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dos said:


> 0 bids. I'll take that off his hands for the $5k bid. Not sure what the hell I would do with it but it's got a LS2.


Look at that front overhang. Ewww


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Spotted this special creature today:




















It has a certain '3rd world construction material' flair about it...


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

Zender BMW E21 wing mounted backwards on a E34 anyone??


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Oh lord.
> 
> *1995 Buick Roadmaster/Superbird (Repainted) - $7100 (Albuquerque)
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/4637383318.html


What confuses me about this type of thing is why you would do this. If you have the money to put this much into something like this, why not just buy a better car? I guess to each his own.....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I'm on the fence about posting this one here....



















I dunno...chop the roof a bit, get some cragar looking wheels for it....it might not be that bad....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I'm not a fan of seat covers but, please...put those seat covers out of their misery.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Getting this ad on my iPhone when playing a free Solitaire game. Why is Mazda advertising *2013* Mazda3 models? Do they have a bunch of leftovers on their lots? I've gotten this multiple times within the last couple of weeks. For this I nominate Mazda as DIW.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

Kwabena said:


> Zender BMW E21 wing mounted backwards on a E34 anyone??



I was going to retrofit a mk1 zender wing onto my mk3. Thank god I sold it instead cause it probably would have come out looking like this.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmm.... opinions?





> 1986 corvette with 2000 *conversion *- $6500 (monterey)
> 
> 
> I have a 1986 Corvette with a 2000 model body kit that was put on at a body shop, kit alone was $1700. It was painted a 2005 Arrival blue, and has 22" wheels (245-30-22 front and 265-35-22 rear). It has a Clarion cd player, with flow master exhaust , and has been changed to a Holley carburetor 650 double pumper with Holley street dominator intake. I have all the tune port injection system and it has been polished to go with it. It has 148k and runs and drives great. $6500.00. obo and may consider trades


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Hmmm.... opinions?


Looks remarkably well done, save the chrome 22s. But that interior, wow....the 80s produced some truly forgettable (and ugly) interior designs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Hmmm.... opinions?


Hrrrmmmmm... A carburetor? Really? I could see it in an engine swap situation, but not here. 

Lose the wheels and upgrade that engine and I'd call it doable. Since it's not particularly valuable I'd do something about those seats, too. Bleah!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

izzo said:


>


Got another odd stretch. Odd seeing 2 doors stretched into limos.


----------



## TUXSUX (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Is that the new hipster thing? sideways spoiler to match their hat?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Range Rover model


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Rhau Welt lost their Porsche connections, I see.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Rhau Welt lost their Porsche connections, I see.


Someone gave that guy a free box of screws and a screw gun. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Note the last paragraph from this 2013 Volkswagen Touareg owner's manual (lower right hand corner)


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Note the last paragraph from this 2013 Volkswagen Touareg owner's manual (lower right hand corner)


Well that makes sense on a certain level. Diesel engines have so much tork that the wimpy automatic transmissions that VW uses can't stand all the torks. Torks + towing = broken. VW can't pay for all the transmissions blown up by their massive torks. I mean it's not like the Touareg could tow an airplane or anything, so it certainly can't be expected to tow 3500 pounds, or rather 2450 pounds if you're going over the continental divide in Colorado on I-70.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> Well that makes sense on a certain level. Diesel engines have so much tork that the wimpy automatic transmissions that VW uses can't stand all the torks. Torks + towing = broken. VW can't pay for all the transmissions blown up by their massive torks. I mean it's not like the Touareg could tow an airplane or anything, so it certainly can't be expected to tow 3500 pounds, or rather 2450 pounds if you're going over the continental divide in Colorado on I-70.


Except that there is a tow rating on the page of 7716 lbs and the paragraph says "towing a trailer of any kind". Clearly the paragraph isn't meant for this vehicle but either no one proof-reads the manual before printing or VW is looking for an escape clause if they have engine/transmission failures. Just plain DIW on VW's part.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

A 1982 Jeep... sedan.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

All was done for the sake of low..... Apparently this guy never heard that you could buy them longer. 


#


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Note the last paragraph from this 2013 Volkswagen Touareg owner's manual (lower right hand corner)
> 
> [IM]http://i.imgur.com/gmkSY1y.jpg[/QUOTE]
> The towing section of the manual was supplemented last year with the offending section removed.
> ...


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


>


what is this,besides ugly


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> what is this,besides ugly


an EG Civic?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> an EG Civic?


More like an EGG Civic.
Rotten.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> an EG Civic?


dang, he had me fooled. i thought for sure it was a one off production R34 hatchback.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> what is this,besides ugly





EdRacer71 said:


> an EG Civic?





jreed1337 said:


> dang, he had me fooled. i thought for sure it was a one off production R34 hatchback.


umm, hi, someone asked


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> All was done for the sake of low..... Apparently this guy never heard that you could buy them longer.
> 
> 
> #


Yo man, it's a lifestyle bro. He did it to make the haters mad.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>





NeverEnoughCars said:


>


Best posts ever lmao

BTW is it just my S5 or is anyone else having problems using the emoticons?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> umm, hi, someone asked


i was merely making fun of the whip. :beer:


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

The Corvette isn't bad except for the Bud Tugly wheels.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> Best posts ever lmao
> 
> BTW is it just my S5 or is anyone else having problems using the emoticons?


No, you are not alone, I'm having issues on the equipment acquired from a company that led to 8/31/2014.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

did the guys from top gear do this?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

vortexblue said:


> Spotted this special creature today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like they got their 'inspiration' from the Top Gear Botswana Special episode...


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

vortexblue said:


> Spotted this special creature today:


How the hell could this be legal? :sly:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

HENRYH said:


> How the hell could this be legal? :sly:


How are convertibles legal?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

saron81 said:


> How are convertibles legal?


Convertibles aren't made by simply cutting the roof off and calling it a day. They have extra tubing and roll bars, cages around the cabin and "rebar" in the top, and re-enforced windshields, and a strengthened floor pan. If you'd just cut the roof of a four door sedan, you'll end up with something as stable as a pudding with no passenger protection whatsoever.


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

saron81 said:


> How are convertibles legal?


They are built to standard specs. 

I'm skeptical about how this MB meets any typical regulations. It looks like they might have reinforced the roof with some tubular framing, but who knows if that's enough to maintain integrity in a rollover. Plus I wonder how secure that roof could be in a collision. No way they could get away with that around here.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> you'll end up with something as stable as a pudding with no passenger protection whatsoever.


I...would be okay riding around in a pudding.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I...would be okay riding around in a pudding.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> did the guys from top gear do this?


Leepu Design.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

89 Grand Edsel.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Looks like the winner of this page...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Looks like the winner of this page...


don't be so quick to judge....

taken tonight at the Patriot Place car show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Probably looks better with the "hoods" open.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

is that an FTO?


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantastic fiberglass craftsmanship has turned this SSR into the dinoSSauR! The quality of the work is outstanding. From the reptile eyes to the pre-historic tail it looks fantastic. We're the largest SSR dealer in the world and we get offered custom builds all the time. We usually decline them but we had to have this one! Everything fits together perfectly, the seams look great and the fiberglass is smooth and straight. Other than the custom work you see, it's got Magnaflow exhaust, P275/5017s front & 390/40/17s rear. It has the carpeted bed with wood slats. Equipped with the 1SB Preferred Equipment Group so you get all the amenities including Memory Pkg, HomeLink, Engine cover insert, Heated Driver and Passenger Seats, Auto-dimming Mirrors and 6-CD Bose audio. The interior is in very good condition with no rips or tears. Everything, from the top down to the drivetrain (6.0L 395hp w/Automatic, 400hp w/Manual, available in 2005 & 2006 models only), works as it should.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> is that an FTO?


No. 
It's a GTFO.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Hacura 2.0 Error: Camber not found


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Theme cars. 










Anyone know what is the point of TVs in the rear headrests?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No idea what this is supposed to be


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Art car by someone with no talent? Or just painted with whatever spray cans and paint cans they had in their shop?


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I spotted this in Lowe's parking lot. He may have been shopping for more auto accessories.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> ^Probably looks better with the "hoods" open.


A Dodge truck with a Mustang nose can NEVER look good....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Theme cars.


I got yo hookup!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> A Dodge truck with a Mustang nose can NEVER look good....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks like a Chrysler Fifth Avenue nose...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Theme cars.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what is the point of TVs in the rear headrests?


so people in other cars can look at your disgusting porn/rap videos


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> so people in other cars can look at your disgusting porn/rap videos


Or your porn.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/672142/2004-nissan-maxima/


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Is that a special extended wheelbase edition? I don't think I've ever seen one so, extended like that...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> That looks like a Chrysler Fifth Avenue nose...


you may be right....either way, that thing is FUGLY


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

clintg60-16v said:


> I spotted this in Lowe's parking lot. He may have been shopping for more auto accessories.


The Plate is DIR though.



TaaT said:


>





KeiCar said:


> Is that a special extended wheelbase edition? I don't think I've ever seen one so, extended like that...


Thats an H1. Dont let the typical H2 accessories make you think its the normal chevy suburban one.


----------



## TUXSUX (Nov 17, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Damn. Most nascar teams can't get that many sponsors. I wonder if he sold his windshield as well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Thats an H1. Dont let the typical H2 accessories make you think its the normal chevy suburban one.


I would guess H1 "replica".. just because ugly wheels with street tires.


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> That looks like a Chrysler Fifth Avenue nose...


My first thought was it looked like LeBaron front end parts.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I would guess H1 "replica".. just because ugly wheels with street tires.


I was thinking the same thing. The wheels didn't look right. Then again, people have been putting stupid wheels and cars forever, so who knows. 

So I tried to find a photo of a H1 hub. Looks different than what CheetahHummer has.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The wheels didn't look right. Then again, people have been putting stupid wheels and cars forever, so who knows.
> 
> So I tried to find a photo of a H1 hub. Looks different than what CheetahHummer has.


Not all of the civilian H1's had CTIS though....it could be real.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> Not all of the civilian H1's had CTIS though....it could be real.


Yeah, I have seen some craptastic bro wheels on some H1 Alphas.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Needs more hood scoops


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now that is camber done right!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Anybody can buy an illest or dapper sticker


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Originally made by cutting up a Titleist sticker?
Same font.. made me wonder.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Mustan...c8b258428&item=191313052712&pt=US_Cars_Trucks



> This is a "Jack Fett" creation. Jack has had numerous cars on the covers of magazines and this one will no doubt be on one as well. You will be the center of attention at any show you go to. Jack moved and I took it, unfortunately I do not have the time to complete it. This was a regular daily driver at the time work began 5 years ago. The VIN# is 6T07T269143. It has been sitting under a cover outdoors for 2 years. The last time I went to start it, it was not getting fuel. I assume the line needs to be blown out.It would run on starting fluid for a minute. The brake master cylinder was also empty. It is a 6 cyl, auto trans, magnaflow exhaust, with AC added on. The pics do not do the paint job justice. It is an amazing paint job, changes colors from different angles. There is work necessary to complete it, potentially significant, and is the reason this one of a kind is being sold at a low price. I will do my best to describe what remains but there may be somethings I am not aware of. It is all small stuff that will require some skill and patience. It has a new wiring harness and all dash gauges, blinkers, accessories etc need final connections. A wiring diagram to go with harness is with it. Remote door locks/openers need to be purchased and installed. The door windows are not installed and will need plexi glass as the rear 1/4 window is gone. The body has been widened about 2" on both sides and some finishing of wheel wells needs completion. Small pieces of sheet metal just to make it water tight. The DS front frame rail was replaced and I would say it needs some additional welding. The car needs some finishing touches. What I have mentioned are the items I believe need to be done so you can use it as a regular Friday-Saturday night cruiser. Other small details are just a matter of opinion. This vehicle has a clear title. This is not a 50K custom car it is a one of a kind amazing piece of work for a very low price. This car represents a tremendous amount of time and imagination by one of the greatest custom car guys out there. I have moved and am willing to sell it at a loss. My son will be there to hand over the title. This is being sold "AS IS". Take it or leave it. I can not get involved in trying to drive it, start it or anything else. It is being given away at this price. This auction may potentially be ended early. I CAN BE REACHED AT 973-632-9696 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

V8 swap and do something with those headlights, and totally wood smash


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Theme cars.





core5 said:


> I got yo hookup!


Bahahah! Purple Rain has got me wet, Drip that Lean


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Originally made by cutting up a Titleist sticker?
> Same font.. made me wonder.


No need. They cost $1.30 each on eBay. And that is with FREE SHIPPING. Dapper is $2.25 with free shipping.


You too can make your car a DIW star for under $50!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Just to satisfy your curiosity it is the same font though.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In Australia, even plastic rusts.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

spockcat said:


> In Australia, even plastic rusts.


For some reason I want to put a CF hood on that and rock it.... Need to do something with the wheels as well but yeah lol. idk why I like it..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> No need. They cost $1.30 each on eBay. And that is with FREE SHIPPING. Dapper is $2.25 with free shipping.
> 
> 
> You too can make your car a DIW star for under $50!


Yeah- when I googled Titleist sticker earlier, I found the illest sticker.
That's why I said "Originally".. as in maybe before the illest sticker existed, that's how somebody made it and how it got that same font/look.

I also noticed an illest company/website, but they do their logo differently.
And that company is probably newer than the illest sticker idea.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cameron1152 said:


> For some reason I want to put a CF hood on that and rock it.... Need to do something with the wheels as well but yeah lol. idk why I like it..


IDK... maybe if was already a beater.
But that car looks fairly straight.


And the rust looks more like mold. :laugh:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That would make a good "Look, a penny!" photochop.

And what the heck is in the front of the trailer?
I know trailers are designed to be light and strong, but the rear axles, wheels, tires, brakes still weigh quite a bit.
An they are on the long side of the fulcrum.










Two palettes of depleted Uranium?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> And what the heck is in the front of the trailer?












:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

hognhominy said:


> :laugh::laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

So.. what does Titleist mean, exactly? Been seeing those stickers everywhere.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Or your porn.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/672142/2004-nissan-maxima/


Father of the year candidate?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

J2G said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> So.. what does Titleist mean, exactly? Been seeing those stickers everywhere.


Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man! 

http://www.titleist.com/Default.aspx


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man!


I don't blame him for not knowing golf companies. I blame him for not Googling it. Probably would have taken less time than asking.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Or your porn.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/672142/2004-nissan-maxima/


Damn, that Maxima must be rated on STD's by the gallon instead of MPG's.:what:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> That would make a good "Look, a penny!" photochop.
> 
> ...



Maybe heavy duty forklift way up front? They might weigh more than the axles and rear of the trailer. It would probably burst out of the end of the trailer if it tilted forward fast enough though. Or maybe they got just enough weight in there to lift the rear of the trailer with a forklift then drive away and its barely balanced there


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man!
> 
> http://www.titleist.com/Default.aspx


Titleist has the longest balls... teehee


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

doing it wierd I guess. is that an oil rig drill head?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

^^^^It's a drill bit. It makes up to the bottom of the drill string an is what cuts up the formation. 

In this application...it's totally retarded. Fenceline corner post, mailbox, door stop, even as an ash tray are better uses.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one so, extended like that...


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> That would make a good "Look, a penny!" photochop.


There ya go


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man!
> 
> http://www.titleist.com/Default.aspx


it's one of their BEST and its appropriate.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Turning radius on this is 4 blocks


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


350Z wheels?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

AZGolf said:


> Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man!


Not just balls, they also make some of the best equipment there is.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> 350Z wheels?


Legacy wheels


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Legacy wheels


What?
googles.

Oooh.









You have to realize...I _never _see Legacy GTs around here. :laugh:
Only regular models... and even then, very rarely.


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

AZGolf said:


> Uhhhhh.... seriously? It's the most famous golf ball company in the world. Get some culture, man!
> 
> http://www.titleist.com/Default.aspx





McBanagon said:


> I don't blame him for not knowing golf companies. I blame him for not Googling it. Probably would have taken less time than asking.


Fair. I googled it after posting. Now I feel uncultured and lazy.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Someone gave that guy a free box of screws and a screw gun. :laugh:


That's the Rhau Welt business model. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> You have to realize...I _never _see Legacy GTs around here. :laugh:
> Only regular models... and even then, very rarely.




Checks location.......not Washington or Oregon......yup, makes sense. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

vwbrvr6 said:


> it's one of their BEST and its appropriate.


Pretty much the only reason I know what Titleist is


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook, supposedly local to me. What the ****ing ****!?!?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Zstampe said:


> Saw this on Facebook, supposedly local to me. What the ****ing ****!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old people like to go fast too lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Zstampe said:


> Saw this on Facebook, supposedly local to me. What the ****ing ****!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see a problem with this :thumbup:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought that thing was incredibly ugly


Before I saw that stack


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is what happens when you are stuck inside all winter


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Feeling so much pride that I live in the same province as that creation.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Are those headlights and bumper from a Dodge Stratus?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Feeling so much pride that I live in the same province as that creation.


I'll bet it is the same feeling I get whenever a Florida thread is brought up in OT. :facepalm: And I've only lived here for 2 years.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Are those headlights and bumper from a Dodge Stratus?


Close, but no cigar.

Dodge Avenger:


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

This is a Cavalier.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you are stuck inside all winter


I remember this thing from the 90's East Coast shows. I think I saw it at Englishtown, Manassas and MapleGrove one year.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Feeling so much pride that I live in the same province as that creation.


Looks like the pics were taken in Kensington Market?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

CSFiend said:


> This is a Cavalier.


it looks better than a regular cavalier. DIR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Audi model. I think it is only sold in Asia though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

50HP upgrade, saw this gem in downtown Chicago a few months ago.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Looks like the pics were taken in Kensington Market?


Totes


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> New Audi model. I think it is only sold in Asia though.


Outstanding.
Somebody figured out how to make off warranty Audis reliable!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you are stuck inside all winter


...smoking hash and making bad decisions.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Someone got enthusiastic with the scotch-brite pad :facepalm:
Ranks up there with using Windex to wash your car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Looks like an 88-90 ZX-10 like mine


----------



## Zaluss (Jul 18, 2012)

^To be fair, it looks well done.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Looks like an 88-90 ZX-10 like mine




Sorry but,







....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

He's mixed Lamborghini headlights with Ferrari body style :banghead:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

I am all for creative bodywork and working with watchu got, but when people start slapping on marque badges and lettering, that's when it goes to :thumbdown::thumbdown: from me. He did everything just fine until the FERRAR and prancing horse badging was tacked on. And those wheels are hideous.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Looks like an 88-90 ZX-10 like mine


Uh, that's a 250 Ninja. Tiny windscreen, single front disc and I bleed lime-green, so no ZX-10 here. :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Uh, that's a 250 Ninja. Tiny windscreen, single front disc and I bleed lime-green, so no ZX-10 here. :thumbup:


Yup. My first bike:thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

All of the performance and comfort of a bicycle with training wheels!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> All of the performance and comfort of a bicycle with training wheels!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^
VigorousZX has a running prototype?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> ^
> VigorousZX has a running prototype?


yup!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

That thing makes a crown vic look hella flush.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> yup!


Reminds me of the BNSF pickup trucks with the modified track so they can add train wheels.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Lamborgotti fastarossa


Pretty sure a large portion of chernobyl fallout landed in romania.


----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue Angels H2. See this one a few times a year.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


Looks great from the side. I'd rock that, minus the gaudy badging.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Looks great from the side. I'd rock that, minus the gaudy badging.


Yeah.. but for what it cost in money and time to build it.. you could have made something great that wasn't just a heavy body kit on an old car.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Looks great from the side. I'd rock that, minus the gaudy badging.


Aside from the positive camber, or the illusion of it. Makes it look like it has broken axles or tie rods


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

SHIPARCH said:


> Blue Angels H2. See this one a few times a year.


Hummer, the new Ikea model


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

On the fence on this one. Wrong or very right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More money in the spoilers than the car?


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

spockcat said:


> More money in the spoilers than the car?


Holy crap. All that $ hit probaly has more drag than my old pep boys rooftop carrier.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Give me the keys...I'll drive it. Spider wrap and all.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> On the fence on this one. Wrong or very right?


Maybe doing it a bit silly. The now compromised aero design helps with the fuel mileage, the hatch with the rear seats folded and a bungee if the item is big enough is going to be just as good for most of the loads that could fit in that tiny bed, there's no way it's as safe now.
I think it's more of a novelty "look at me" which is not really doing it right but not bad enough to be wrong.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Maybe doing it a bit silly. The now compromised aero design helps with the fuel mileage, the hatch with the rear seats folded and a bungee if the item is big enough is going to be just as good for most of the loads that could fit in that tiny bed, there's no way it's as safe now.
> I think it's more of a novelty "look at me" which is not really doing it right but not bad enough to be wrong.


iirc- the Prius does not have a tow rating.
It looks overloaded based on the rear squat just sitting parked.
DIW.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> iirc- the Prius does not have a tow rating.
> It looks overloaded based on the rear squat just sitting parked.
> DIW.


Pretty sound logic.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

If you're going to turn your nose up at the 458 with the spider graphic, I'll gladly take it


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> If you're going to turn your nose up at the 458 with the spider graphic, I'll gladly take it



Hey pal, get in line

...and the Prius mini-truck-thing. From the photo alone the work looks to be decent since its a completely custom job. The main D.I.W. like someone else mentioned is the tow hook (and trailer). 

Hmmm, LumberPrius?


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Needs a GM insisde logo to go with the PC fans.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tire from cambered car - 2500 miles.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Where do kids get money for tires every 2500 miles?

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Where do kids get money for tires every 2500 miles?
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


Not sure, I know I could not afford new tires every month or two.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


Man I hate fake Ferrari's. cobra rep. wheels to boot... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Where do kids get money for tires every 2500 miles?


Sellin' the reefer with their coin bits.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm surprised the bumpers stayed on. Then again a close up inspection may show that they are >this< close to coming off.....


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Where do kids get money for tires every 2500 miles?
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


Stealing used tires from behind les schwab? I've never done it, but the les schwab by me has mountains of unsecured used tires in their back lot and I bet camberbros and driftbros would use them.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Not really DIW, but I laughed when I saw it...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


wtf did they do to the hood?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> wtf did they do to the hood?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Where do kids get money for tires every 2500 miles?
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


They wear skinny jeans for a reason.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Two case fans are a huge overkill, IMO one would have been more than enough to cool the radiator.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Two case fans are a huge overkill, IMO one would have been more than enough to cool the radiator.


No kidding, does their thermostat even open?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rollin coal just became UNcool!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not safe to park near this guy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Real money clearcoated into the paint


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

DMACK said:


>


"I don't wanna get Daewoo on my hands."


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Rollin coal just became UNcool!


It was cool?


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Real money clearcoated into the paint


DIR, just for all the panty twisting it will cause in TCL


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jimv said:


> DIR, just for all the panty twisting it will cause in TCL


Not sure why, but I mostly just find donks hilarious rather than annoying.


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Real money clearcoated into the paint


It would probably cost more than the amount used to have someone airbrush detailed bills on the car.

Thrifty, I say!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Wait till tweaker Bob tries to scrape them off with a razor blade.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

MINI's ever expanding lineup :facepalm:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

^:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Pick your poison


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Pick your poison


I agree, the wing on that 'stang is turrible...


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

More DINMS but I didn't really know where to post it...

There is a DIW in the FB posting tho, they call it a Camry instead of a corolla


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ definitely DINMS, but yah, thats terrible. :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Pick your poison



Inspiration


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

BRealistic said:


>


That's not DIW, that's stolen. :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> More DINMS but I didn't really know where to post it...
> 
> There is a DIW in the FB posting tho, they call it a Camry instead of a corolla


What's DINMS? Definitely DIR just change the wheels and lower a little bit.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Spotted this gem at the hospital yesterday.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What's DINMS? Definitely DIR just change the wheels and lower a little bit.


Your question is pretty much answered by your second sentence


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> That's not DIW, that's stolen. :laugh:


Huh?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

izzo said:


>


Needs video pronto...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LED taillight mod :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow. So what we have here is:

1. A trailer park.
2. An early 2000s S-Class with a Mustang front end.
3. A Maserati coupe whose maintenance costs more than the entirety of the trailer park.

We have a winner.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doug Butabi said:


> Wow. So what we have here is:
> 
> 1. A trailer park.
> 2. An early 2000s S-Class with a Mustang front end.
> ...



I thought that was the best photo, which is why I only included that one. Here are the other two.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Couple winners spotted locally today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Shelves for you and your buddies to sit their beers on while hanging out in the Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

McBanagon said:


>


Deserves its own thread.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That hood is long as hell.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I kinda like this :screwy:


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

drilling holes in that bumper to attach a plate is doing it wrong


spockcat said:


>


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ZeeGerman said:


> drilling holes in that bumper to attach a plate is doing it wrong


Look again, it has a plate bracket that wraps around the bumper.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> I thought that was the best photo, which is why I only included that one. Here are the other two.




I just had a brain aneurysm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>





Neezy13 said:


> Shelves for you and your buddies to sit their beers on while hanging out in the Wal-Mart parking lot.


This guy owns a truck too I guess.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


I laughed out loud


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Almost a tron look. Needs glowing pinstripe and its perfect for a tron vehicle.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Zman86 said:


> Couple winners spotted locally today


The PT Cruiser is definitely doing it wrong.....


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

Doug Butabi said:


> Wow. So what we have here is:
> 
> 1. A trailer park.
> 2. An early 2000s S-Class with a Mustang front end.
> ...


I think it's a C class... It's hard to tell from this picture because the hood makes it look long like the S, but the other photos lead me to believe its a C. 

Still, LOLWUT? I could even understand a C class front end on a mustang, but this?!?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

R32kid said:


> I think it's a C class... It's hard to tell from this picture because the hood makes it look long like the S, but the other photos lead me to believe its a C.
> 
> Still, LOLWUT? I could even understand a C class front end on a mustang, but this?!?


Looking at the length of the trunk, you're probably right. ****ing thing fooled me.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

It's not a C class. Very clearly a W220 S class.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Is that real?

It almost looks like a photoshop special.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Is that real?
> 
> It almost looks like a photoshop special.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Doug Butabi said:


> Wow. So what we have here is:
> 
> 1. A trailer park.
> 2. An early 2000s S-Class with a Mustang front end.
> ...


You forgot New Jersey. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is that real?
> It almost looks like a photoshop special.





TaaT said:


>


This is the only good photo I have of my Lambo. Can someone photoshop the out cop out?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> This is the only good photo I have of my Lambo. Can someone photoshop the out cop out?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Is that real?
> 
> It almost looks like a photoshop special.


No. That is a photo. If it was real you wouldn't be able to see your computer screen.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Let's see what the _other_ side of the wheel looks like.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

What happened there??


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Viking said:


> What happened there??


ims failure?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Viking said:


> What happened there??


a moron at H2O got a little too dapper trying to impress the bros.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Let's see what the _other_ side of the wheel looks like.














Viking said:


> What happened there??



Guy acting like a tool at H20i, apparently. From what I read, his car "sucks in the rain" and he hit a curb. 

He must have been hooning (or similar) with his traction control/stability control off.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Viking said:


> What happened there??


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7046342-The-Official-2014-Porsche-Crub-Jump-Thread


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This year's Cort?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

izzo said:


> This year's Cort?


Cort actually made it to Saturday before losing his car.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

core5 said:


> Cort actually made it to Saturday before losing his car.


:laugh:


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

izzo said:


> This year's Cort?


There can be only one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That was a hard hit. Damn.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, you wrecked because Porsches suck in the rain. Not because of your probably almost bald, stretched tires, or the fact that you're an attention whore moron.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

His velcro straps on his nikes got caught on the peddal, pinky ring slipped on the wheel, and only one ear was tucked in flat bill hat so it slipped and restricted his vision, thats why he hit the curb.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Oh yeah, you wrecked because Porsches suck in the rain. Not because of your probably almost bald, stretched tires, or the fact that you're an attention whore moron.


Those tires are nowhere near bald, stretched yes, but they've got a load of tread. It looks like it was just someone trying to impress and caught the wrath of the mid engine in the wet. Attention whore, yeah most likely


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Those tires are nowhere near bald, stretched yes, but they've got a load of tread. It looks like it was just someone trying to impress and caught the wrath of the mid engine in the wet. Attention whore, yeah most likely












Yup, tread looks fine to me. I'd be far more afraid of driving my CTS-V in the rain than I would a mid engine Cockster. I bet he pulled a laughable drift


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

seen today.
Note silver straight line things on doors have depth.. not just pinstripe.
Orange thing where they come together at front fender is a reflector.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This guy lives in my in-law's golf community. I finally had a picture-taking device with me.

I wasn't aware that MB manufactured a Limited Edition Turbo E350 AMG!


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha! What a ****!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hostile said:


> This guy lives in my in-law's golf community. I finally had a picture-taking device with me.
> 
> I wasn't aware that MB manufactured a Limited Edition Turbo E350 AMG!


Makes you wonder what the mechanics at the MB dealership think about him when he brings it in for service.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

A1 and A2 German, is this you? :laugh: i keed










































































































































they really musta had a sale on bedliner...


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

^ :laugh:

Dam that looks bad. Appears he used that Duplicolor Walmart stuff.

Edit: That looks like nightmare lol. And zero prep at that, dude just started spraying. The irony is the real stuff (in which you're supposed to only buy if you have a license) is 2-3 times more expensive then professinal grade paint.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

not that i'm a huge magnum fan, but yeesh, that poor magnum...


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL... What the ****!?


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the bed liner Magnum wins this thread.... I am having trouble lifting my jaw off the ground.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

tyintegra said:


> I think the bed liner Magnum wins this thread.... I am having trouble lifting my jaw off the ground.


This


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

tyintegra said:


> I think the bed liner Magnum wins this thread.... I am having trouble lifting my jaw off the ground.


I couldn't see the pics at work.. saw your post and though "mister drama queen".
Now I can see the pics.. yes, jaw dropped (at the interior pics).
It's almost like people just accept that they can't do a great job.. so they do a really really sloppy job.
Why try when half assed still gets you tail?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

This guy's sled?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The "AMG Turbo Limited Edition" Mercedes Benz. Tell me that's a black guy, those are black guy Auto Zone mods in my parts. Not trying to be discriminatory, I am of color, but yeah. If that's a white guy I commend him for trying to cross racial divides with his mods :laugh: My wife's friend/co-worker's boyfriend has an Acura with that kind of dumb **** stuck on it


And I agree the thread is pretty much over after the 99% bedlinered Magnum.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

izzo said:


>


there an anal sex joke in here somewhere... think, think...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


>





unleashedd said:


> there an anal sex joke in here somewhere... think, think...


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


i hope i didn't miss anything; ur 'shops are like british humor and i have to give myself a couple of seconds to absorb the full picture


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Cool, does it transform into anything tasteful?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> ^^ Cool, does it transform into anything tasteful?


Tasteful? No. Useful? Yes.
A boat anchor.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

tyintegra said:


> I think the bed liner Magnum wins this thread.... I am having trouble lifting my jaw off the ground.



Absolutely..... I was viewing those pictures slack jawed in total amazement. This is right up there with the hand brushed - house paint dragon corvette.


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

This just oozes class


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: lol at peeling badge on the grill of a "Rolls".


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: lol at peeling badge on the grill of a "Rolls".


What do you want, it's cold in Lithuania.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiss should be offended.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm offended for Kiss and I'm not even a huge fan

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

partario said:


> This just oozes class


Is anybody really fooled by this for more than five seconds?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What is it, exactly?


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

izzo said:


>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> What is it, exactly?


mid 90's Lincoln Town Car stretch...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> What is it, exactly?


town car

The cost of stretching a car to make a proper limo is high.. so they will use an existing affordable limo for this RR conversion.
I wonder how many people rent them thinking they really are a Rolls.....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, that's quite the transformation. Most puerile haven't seen a rolls, so I guess they could easily be convinced. It doesn't look strange to me, even knowing what a rolls looks like.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> Well, that's quite the transformation. Most puerile haven't seen a rolls, so I guess they could easily be convinced. It doesn't look strange to me, even knowing what a rolls looks like.


In quick passing...
But actually LOOKING at it up close.
All the little details would still be old town car...
The interior is probably just an old town car interior covered with new fancy vinyl with RR badges everywhere.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

New IROC-Z?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

ThatGTI said:


> New IROC-Z?


I like:thumbup: 

Thats DINMS.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> :facepalm:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Not DIW IMO.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Haha what in the hell

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

88c900t said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.



Would've been better if the person filming wasn't DIW.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

^^^ Galvatron's brother?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


> The "AMG Turbo Limited Edition" Mercedes Benz. Tell me that's a black guy, those are black guy Auto Zone mods in my parts. Not trying to be discriminatory, I am of color, but yeah. If that's a white guy I commend him for trying to cross racial divides with his mods :laugh: My wife's friend/co-worker's boyfriend has an Acura with that kind of dumb **** stuck on it
> 
> 
> And I agree the thread is pretty much over after the 99% bedlinered Magnum.


FWIW I'm pretty sure it's a white guy.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Rio_WRX.jpg


Awwww, that's cute.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Awwww, that's cute.


That actually came from Kia that way. It's called the "Tuner Edition" and I secretly want one.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> That actually came from Kia that way. It's called the "Tuner Edition" and I secretly want one.


Kia has a thing for copying other makes during that era. The Spectra5 /Protege 5 comes to mind.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


At least the parking is DIR (anchor parking).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

guys... forgiato makes some of the illest wheels out there
you're all wack


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Preppy said:


> guys... forgiato makes some of the silliest wheels out there
> you're all wack


FTFY.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Preppy said:


> guys... Forgiato makes sum of da illst rimz out their
> ur all wack!!!!!!!!!!!!111:vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:ic::snowcool:<-- ...-"-.madchillers club.-''--...


FTFY again


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> That actually came from Kia that way. It's called the "Tuner Edition" and I secretly want one.


The spoiler and hood scoop on the blue one are different than the OEM ones in this picture. Actually, upon closer inspection they look like the OEM Subaru pieces:laugh: KIA _did_ make a tuner edition, but that blue Rio isn't one of them :laugh:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> That actually came from Kia that way. It's called the "Tuner Edition" and I secretly want one.


Not really a secret now.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Preppy said:


> guys... forgiato makes some of the illest wheels out there
> you're all wack


You gave yourself away when you used "you're" correctly.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Can anyone enhance the can of purple drank?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You gave yourself away when you used "you're" correctly.


I thought about misusing "there", I never even realized that I should abuse you're. 

heh


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

Preppy said:


> guys... forgiato makes some of the illest wheels out there
> you're all wack


I'd say those wheels are ill...they're definitely nauseating me. :laugh:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

The purple Chek can of soda is appropriate.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

lumberwho?


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

New definition of Crazy.






unleashedd said:


> lumberwho?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

At first I was like "Wow, that's an ugly hood!"


lyonsroar said:


>


and then I was like


>


WHAT?! That's a THIRD GEN!?!


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Isn't that RacerrRex's mustang?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

GTIMike1.8T said:


>


the black car in the background parked facing the wrong direction?... what am I missing?


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Isn't that RacerrRex's mustang?


no idea i was googling some mustangs because i sorta miss my 04 Cobra and it popped up in the image search.

The belt/ something holding the mirror on the tire lettering


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Isn't that RacerrRex's mustang?


Yes it is


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Not DIW IMO


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

GTIMike1.8T said:


>


It looks fine to me, I like the color


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

passat911 said:


> It looks fine to me, I like the color


Tinted headlights maybe?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

GTIMike1.8T said:


> no idea i was googling some mustangs because i sorta miss my 04 Cobra and it popped up in the image search.
> 
> The belt/ something holding the mirror on the tire lettering


Ah didn't notice the jerry rigged mirror holder. Gonna have to get Rex in here to explain himself!

Back on topic:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Thats a horrible chop :laugh:


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

Preppy said:


> guys... forgiato makes some of the illest wheels out there
> you're all wack


Does the massive panel gap between the bumper and hood come with the wheels or its an extra you have to pay?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LunarStrain said:


> Does the massive panel gap between the bumper and hood come with the wheels or its an extra you have to pay?


Aftermarket front bumper?

When I see cars like that.. I always wonder what the owner actually drives normally.
These cars are show car only cars.
No way you could drive that and not damage the tires and wheels.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/Mobile%20Uploads/20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg"/></a>

looks like batman went ******* with the batmobile and he put on a couple pounds.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

"Who are you?"

"I'm fatman."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ain't Care Corolla 


>


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Aftermarket front bumper?
> 
> When I see cars like that.. I always wonder what the owner actually drives normally.
> These cars are show car only cars.
> No way you could drive that and not damage the tires and wheels.




Yeah i know its aftermarket but why spend XXXX/X $ and leave it with a huge gap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LunarStrain said:


> Yeah i know its aftermarket but why spend XXXX/X $ and leave it with a huge gap


You assume the owner can even see the gap.
All they see is bling.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

bluesbrothers said:


> <a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/Mobile%20Uploads/20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20141011_123835_zpsecrc8m96.jpg"/></a>
> 
> looks like batman went ******* with the batmobile and he put on a couple pounds.


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> Bla bla Joker quote


Had to say i freaking love your sig !


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

madrussian said:


>


amazing how too many tack ons makes a car look bad...but, just those chrome bumper covers....










I must admit I like this


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


:screwy:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> amazing how too many tack ons makes a car look bad...but, just those chrome bumper covers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same thing, I like the bumper covers, the rest, not so much


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The Challenger looks awesome :screwy:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> The Challenger looks awesome :screwy:


The black one yes, the red one not so much


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

lyonsroar said:


>



Got a better/larger trunk opening than the current model

(Google image)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Corolla


Red tint? Five (if there's one on the drivers door) hood scoops? 

Probably isn't even an S


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Red tint? Five (if there's one on the drivers door) hood scoops?
> 
> Probably isn't even an S


Does it matter?
"S" is just added trim anyway.
No performance mods whatsoever.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Does it matter?
> "S" is just added trim anyway.
> No performance mods whatsoever.


I know, I was kidding.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Hostile said:


>


If only the painting of the truck on the tailgate showed the rear of the truck, which also had a painting the the truck showing the rear of the truck, which . . . . . .


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> If only the painting of the truck on the tailgate showed the rear of the truck, which also had a painting the the truck showing the rear of the truck, which . . . . . .


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

this guy man... :beer::beer:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Aftermarket front bumper?
> 
> When I see cars like that.. I always wonder what the owner actually drives normally.
> These cars are show car only cars.
> No way you could drive that and not damage the tires and wheels.




i actually think they daily those things

@2:50 the guy explains very clearly :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

What has to be done to a car to make this work?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> i actually think they daily those things
> 
> @2:50 the guy explains very clearly :laugh:


What did I just watch and what the h*ll came out of that dude's mouth at 2:50?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Preppy said:


> What has to be done to a car to make this work?


i think they are cutting the arches bigger and grinding down the wheel wells, i have a feeling U-turns are impossible




Chockomon said:


> What did I just watch and what the h*ll came out of that dude's mouth at 2:50?


little day god damn free little day me miss you little day this sh** on another level boy i know if you were here you would f*** this sh** up little one but i gotch you. Jaleet gonna f*** it up till you get here just chill. 

:beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chockomon said:


> What did I just watch and what the h*ll came out of that dude's mouth at 2:50?











^^^ Also clueless.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> little day god damn free little day me miss you little day this sh** on another level boy i know if you were here you would f*** this sh** up little one but i gotch you. Jaleet gonna f*** it up till you get here just chill.
> 
> :beer:


I tried putting this in Google Translate but it just spit out the same gibberish...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Also clueless.


What it is Momma, my momma didn't raise no dummy I dug her rap!?!

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

oh yeah. and I had to add this...


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Interweb points! :beer:



McBanagon said:


>


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


Tailception! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Audi Cabriolet Snowcat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1996 Lincoln 






























> This is a really nice replica, rolls great, drives like a dream, AC needs charging, but no MECHANICAL problem that will keep you from driving in style. Built like a Rolls Royce Phantom, rugged, sleek and CLASS!!
> 
> I am now selling this car outright for $17,500 firm! Come test drive it, local or fly in and drive it back, it will make any trip!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll take the Audi Snowcat with bitches and a drink for $200 Alex.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> I'll take the Audi Snowcat with bitches and a drink for $200 Alex.





spockcat said:


> Audi Cabriolet Snowcat


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


aWD ?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

ChiefWilNel said:


> aWD ?


I think so.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

haha i would love to see this "work"


----------



## maxxam (Apr 12, 2002)

I would love to see it "work" and then see what happens when that belt gets wet.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Can see where the belt rubs the tire when turned the other way. I can only see this maybe working at real slow speeds with not much turning. Those great tires will really benefit from the "AWD" setup as well. It needs those extra pulleys near the front as well to make less belt slip. This will have more FW belt slip than a VR6 supercharger.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Truck appears to be for sale on a dealer's lot. Why would the dealer not remove that stupid, useless decoration? :screwy:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Definitely not an Audi. Not enough tensioners and guides to fail.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Is this the new hipster style?


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


What is this? And why are parts not falling off of it?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GTIXpress said:


> What is this? And why are parts not falling off of it?


Lada


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

GTIXpress said:


> What is this? And why are parts not falling off of it?


Jiguli wagon, later dubbed Lada, technically is a VAZ 2101. 
They had 1.1 and 1.3 engines with a 4-speed manual IIRC. 
This is the car I learned how to drive on when I was 16


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


lower it


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Rolls-Lincoln.jpg


10/10 would drive.


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ready for the track.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

I don't seen anything wrong with it.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't seen anything wrong with it.


No but you'll definantly feel it :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- "Spider" LED bulbs in the brake lamps, hardly putting out any light. 
- "Scanner" LED center brake lamp: it was like a slow, dim knockoff of KITT's nose-mounted light. One dim LED at a time.... :facepalm: 
- Ridiculous aluminum(?) wing. 
- Roof full of aero tabs. 
- "Dual" exhaust. 
I wouldn't be surprised if it was also fitted with some "drop-in HIDs, yo!" kit, too. But, it was daytime, he didn't have his lights on. 

And, all of this on a base Neon. I would love to see it get pulled over, and a handful of 'fix-it' tickets written for the way-too-dim (really, they're nowhere near the legally-mandated number of lumens) brake lamps. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1996-VOLK...8253203?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item5d4fa63d13


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can someone explain the AMG-BMW connection?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Can someone explain the AMG-BMW connection?


Why don't you ask Ebay?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Not my photo,but I found this,I personally love it :laugh:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Not my photo,but I found this,I personally love it :laugh:


I'm not sure that's doing it wrong


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Not my photo,but I found this,I personally love it :laugh:


I wonder if all MX-5.. or MX-5 body bolted to something else.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I see a leaf spring shackle in back.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Jeep chassis?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Jeep chassis?


Wrangler wheelbase is just 4 inches longer than MX-5... maybe.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Is this a white guy's car?


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

From https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oregon-Inlet-Idiots/112988558787606 It's pretty slow right now, but summer time it's epic.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

corivic

Once you crack vtech nobody will know the difference


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Wheels really set it off but if I know civic modders I am quite sure it's in its way to the paint shop. Civics don't roll around with primered kits.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Wheels really set it off but if I know civic modders I am quite sure it's in its way to the paint shop. Civics don't roll around with primered kits.


I see plenty of "in the process of being customized" cars rolling around... in primer and running the stock steelies.
Just assumed they were doing it as they could afford it... and paint and wheels is the last and a quite expensive stage.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Yes in this case bondo is the most expensive stage.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw this yesterday:



















Might be hard to see in the second pic but it's got a nice big green scrape


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


I see the word "kit" in the picture's description. Maybe there is a God or two?


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


lower it


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

That Ford GT has got to be fake....(or so I 'll keep telling myself and will stay a non beleiver that there is a Donked Ford GT)...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>



Paul Pierce, is that you?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> That Ford GT has got to be fake....(or so I 'll keep telling myself and will stay a non beleiver that there is a Donked Ford GT)...


Looks fake, there's no front suspension


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

DIR


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

^ Ontario plate :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bubuski said:


> ^ Ontario plate :facepalm:


Probably TCL member:laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


>





Damn beat me to it!!!


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted on FB today...










18x14, -87 offset or something. This fad needs to die...


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

Zman86 said:


> Spotted on FB today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not like it needs much rubber on the road for 150 torques


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Zman86 said:


> Spotted on FB today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is there light coming thru were the exhaust pipe should be? Did they need to take of the exhaust in order to fit the wheel?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Why is there light coming thru were the exhaust pipe should be? Did they need to take of the exhaust in order to *fit *the wheel?


I don't think 'fit' is the right word here.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Egz said:


> I don't think 'fit' is the right word here.


:laugh:



crisvr6 said:


>


That has got to be fake..... Please don't tell me a creative Ford Dealership put them on to make a "market adjustment" of $15K wheels....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


FIFY


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Old Windy said:


> Why is there light coming thru were the exhaust pipe should be? Did they need to take of the exhaust in order to fit the wheel?


Looks like the exhaust is support the car in the center.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> That has got to be fake..... Please don't tell me a creative Ford Dealership put them on to make a "market adjustment" of $15K wheels....


i dont think that is a dealership car


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY


oh man that really does annoy me. people cant figure out how to use a cellphone, you are looking at the image, save it dont take a screen shot. I know this can be done with droids, i have on idea about IOS maybe thats the culprit. I know some apps in blackberry you cant save the image you ahve to do a screen shot but even in those cases USE YOUR CROP TOOL


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

DINMS or DIR?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ChiefWilNel said:


> oh man that really does annoy me. people cant figure out how to use a cellphone, you are looking at the image, save it dont take a screen shot. I know this can be done with droids, i have on idea about IOS maybe thats the culprit. I know some apps in blackberry you cant save the image you ahve to do a screen shot but even in those cases USE YOUR CROP TOOL


FYI this picture was taken with iPhone 6. Look at that quality


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Call me crazy, but I think this is kind of badass.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4718620836.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Deltac said:


>


How did the driver make it so far with that deadly rollbar? :what:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> FYI this picture was taken with iPhone 6. Look at that quality


so IOS 8 doesnt have a save as function...or the user is too stupid.

lol, i am going to open my camera app on my bb, and take a screenshot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

t_white said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/4718620836.html


DIR. 90's style. Body color all the things.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

BMW DIW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

r3s3il3 said:


> BMW DIW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gross.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

R-Dubya said:


> gross.




what am I missing here?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

whiteboy1 said:


> what am I missing here?


I think they think the car is ugly. Or on an extended test drive. Or both.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

whiteboy1 said:


> what am I missing here?


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)




----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

whiteboy1 said:


> what am I missing here?


Things fugly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

r3s3il3 said:


> Things fugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures don't do the fugly justice. It's worse in real life.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Southern Jetta said:


> Pictures don't do the fugly justice. It's worse in real life.


Right! I almost wrecked taking it all in. Horribleness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

as far as looks go, its this generations Aztec. :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> as far as looks go, its this generations Aztec. :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


>


im not sure if you are agreeing with me or making fun of me, but man, that gif always cracks me up. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

fake wheels


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotted this in the back lot of a Mazda dealer. Wonder what the owner got for trading it in?









Grammar DIW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> Spotted this in the back lot of a Mazda dealer. Wonder what the owner got for trading it in?


Riced automatic Wankel?

tree fiddy.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Those BMW's are popping up all over my neighborhood, so ****ing ugly!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


In case you would like to see more, we have a thread for this beautiful beast.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fical-Dragon-Corvette-of-Evansville-IN-thread


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Riced automatic Wankel?
> 
> tree fiddy.


How do you know it's automatic?:sly:


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> How do you know it's automatic?:sly:


red sticker.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Both of these are in the parking lot at work.

what does a new door handle cost for s Chevy pickup? $20???










Yeah this looks safe.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mad scene points


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Fake covers over calipers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Chockomon said:


> Mad scene points


He is on the same civic forum that I am.:facepalm: "It's all about breaking people necks"


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

r3s3il3 said:


> Fake covers over calipers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL a dude in my complex has some of those too on his camaro I went out to snap a pic and he caught me whoops.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Claff said:


> Spotted this in the back lot of a Mazda dealer. Wonder what the owner got for trading it in?


Gonorrhea.


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

izzo said:


> pow.jpg


I don't see what's wrong with this one


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Rozap

One of my cars, I already placed it in here:

DIW Early 2008 








DIW Late 2008 








DIW 2010

DIW 2014


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Just taking my Sunday crubs and fents ride. 


#


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Boss lady let me drive the supercharged Jag today








The doing it wrong is her letting me drive it! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

r3s3il3 said:


> The doing it wrong is me showing off


Fixed it for you  :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> Just taking my Sunday crubs and fents ride.
> 
> 
> #


I wonder is the space saver spare had some involvement.... though they are very soft and made to drive like a normal tire ()and wear out quickly tho).
Some people drive space savers until they are also worn out.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GTIMike1.8T said:


> LOL a dude in my complex has some of those too on his camaro I went out to snap a pic and he caught me whoops.


Aaaaand? Tell him you've never seen them before and take your pic. :facepalm:

Just what model year did the male human stop coming with a set of balls and why wouldn't your parents pony-up for them if they are now optional? :sly:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

What.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Aaaaand? Tell him you've never seen them before and take your pic. :facepalm:
> 
> Just what model year did the male human stop coming with a set of balls and why wouldn't your parents pony-up for them if they are now optional? :sly:


Sadly the dude hasnt been around lately may have been visiting someone but heres what ones he was rocking


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


>



What's wrong with ghost riding the whip while balancing a refrigerator on your roof?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

izzo said:


>





spockcat said:


> What's wrong with ghost riding the whip while balancing a refrigerator on your roof?


Obviously he was pointing out the badly placed Nissan Lucino badge....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know if its wrong or right


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> dont know if its wrong or right


Same here

http://xtomi.blogspot.hu/2014/10/blog-post.html


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TaaT said:


> Same here


ah, saw that yesterday


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ironically, there was a time, early 90's I am thinking, That most cars came with black bumpers, and you had to pay extra for a better trim level, to have body colored bumpers.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Ironically, there was a time, early 90's I am thinking, That most cars came with black bumpers, and you had to pay extra for a better trim level, to have body colored bumpers.


http://www.topspeed.com/cars/toyota/2012-toyota-gt86-rc-spec-ar124444.html


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> Just taking my Sunday crubs and fents ride.
> 
> 
> #


Let's give them the benefit of the doubt and think that maybe this is doing it right.... Maybe they were trying to change the tire and they didn't have a jack..... If so, this is showing great problem solving skills.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

> The last time this car was in, one of our guys must have turned the auto lights off for whatever reason and forgot to turn them back on. Well the guy comes back and start bitching up a storm at my manager and says something along the lines of "Next time you turn the auto lights off, you better turn them back on so I can drive at night! The last time a garage turned them off, I ran over a curb because it was too dark to see anything." .
> 
> Now this is a man in his early 50s, so you know he's been driving long before auto lights where a thing. Also, WHY wouldn't you turn your lights on if you couldnt see?!?! Was this in rebellion? Because he claims to know how to operate his damn lights. I was gonna have a stroke listening to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Headlight_message.jpg


He's going to start getting his car back with the AC on, radio stations reprogrammed, and mirrors/seat/steering wheel adjusted.


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

Found this photo on an old phone, thought it might fit.








Granted, how dirty that lens and windshield are might be doing it worse.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> dont know if its wrong or right


If Aldi there is anything like Aldi here? Yes, DIW!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> If Aldi there is anything like Aldi here? Yes, DIW!


Not necessarily. He could be "car poor". Only in The Financial Lounge would that be DIW.  In The Car Lounge, any use of a supercar is DIR.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

dubappsunshine said:


> Found this photo on an old phone, thought it might fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What car is this?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What car is this?


Saturn ION coupe? 

Edit: Tail lights look wrong, nevermind.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

For sure a Saturn, I am thinking it is the SC2...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Crubs and Fents because he didn't turn his lights on is indeed a DIW. Makes you wonder what did the salesperson told this guy when he bought it.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> If Aldi there is anything like Aldi here? Yes, DIW!


Aldi EU > Aldi US, not sure about Aldi UK.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> If Aldi there is anything like Aldi here? Yes, DIW!


Aldi in EU is like Wegmans in states


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Aldi in EU is like Wegmans in states


O rly? 



















That's my local one. It's cray cray


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


When my car got hit and was in the body shop I left a ghetto handwritten note by the ignition on how to properly start the car.

"Turn ignition to on position, light blinks, when solid start engine." 

Just cause I was afraid they would **** my engine up too. Then I met the guy that was supposedly in charge of moving it when it needed to be moved and I was almost certain he managed to **** it up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder what the tongue weight on that is?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Compensate much?

He wants you to say hello to his little friend.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I wonder what the tongue weight on that is?


Is it possible to get tetanus from a picture?


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


>


Overseas 'murican is my guess. :wave:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Overseas 'murican is my guess. :wave:


Tailgating Dodge has UK plates, the others look French.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

PerL said:


> Tailgating Dodge has UK plates, the others look French.


Dodge from Northern Ireland, it was in Dublin. Very common to see big American cars with UK/NI plates in Ireland since tax are cheaper.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

rj_shiver said:


>


This is what we drive here in States.:wave: Toys for big boys:vampire:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> This is what we drive here in States.:wave: Toys for big boys:vampire:


I figured the DIW was the plate in the window with duct tape.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

rj_shiver said:


> Dodge from Northern Ireland, it was in Dublin. Very common to see big American cars with UK/NI plates in Ireland since tax are cheaper.


Oh, ok. Irish plates can look a bit like the french when the picture is a bit blurry. Not often I see Irish plates over here, btw.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I figured the DIW was the plate in the window with duct tape.


You mean on the windshield? that's the tax, insurance, & car test disc holder




PerL said:


> Oh, ok. Irish plates can look a bit like the french when the picture is a bit blurry. Not often I see Irish plates over here, btw.


Not to many Irish plates cars travel outside Ireland.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Why does it say i-TVV on the left side of that Corolla?

Untitled by geofftii2002, on Flickr


Oh!  :laugh:

Untitled by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> This is what we drive here in States.:wave: Toys for big boys:vampire:


No, it is not what "we" drive. Nobody outside if hillbilly-hicksville puts stacks through the bed of their truck. :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> No, it is not what "we" drive. Nobody outside if hillbilly-hicksville puts stacks through the bed of their truck. :facepalm:


The few people I know with stacks like that have done it for one reason. 
To keep the exhaust above, or mostly above, their livestock trailers.:beer:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The few people I know with stacks like that have done it for one reason.
> To keep the exhaust above, or mostly above, their livestock trailers.:beer:


I can see that, but do the stacks come with the "RAM" sticker or is it extra because in SW Ohio, they seem to be a package deal driven by meth-skinny white boys. 

I live within 1/4 mile of 6 or more horsefarms/stables and none of them have stacks in what are mostly duallys, so I'm going to stick with my possible misconception/stereotype. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dubappsunshine said:


>


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

This picture is roughly the same quality as the car, but I got offered this in trade from a rabbit pickup. Guy says he calls it, "Frankenstein" 








Had it been a civic that wasn't hacked to **** and didn't have lambo doors, I would've taken it


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Would've been a lot funnier if they put a centaur BOV.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Working heat and air? Why? 

And how the hell is this thing street legal, while importing a car less than 25 y.o. not street legal? You guys sure live in a weird place... :screwy:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

And he states he did it because the donor car was in a rollover accident so he makes this car into one most likely to rollover

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PerL said:


> And how the hell is this thing street legal, while importing a car less than 25 y.o. not street legal? You guys sure live in a weird place... :screwy:


It already has a registration, and I'm guessing their state might not have safety inspections.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


I think I saw this truck before it went in for its last round of parts. That or we have two like that around here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I think I saw this truck before it went in for its last round of parts. That or we have two like that around here.


Is it really dark around there?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Is it really dark around there?


Not dark enough to justify that amount of light.:laugh:


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not dark enough to justify that amount of light.:laugh:



Plus this truck prolly has HID in Halogen housing , theses leds bars are just to highbeam/blind people who dare to flash him ..


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> It already has a registration, and I'm guessing their state might not have safety inspections.


It does have a roll cage. It has been built for demanding control at the track and for 11/10 envelope push.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Why is it DIW? Besides some hideous wheels and spikes, it looks like your typical Diesel SEMA build?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

madrussian said:


> Why is it DIW? Besides some hideous wheels and spikes, it looks like your typical Diesel SEMA build?


You can't autocross it.


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Austin area code = owner did it ironically. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Austin area code = owner did it ironically. :laugh:


The truck shop is actually in Burnet and not Austin.:beer:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Takes out the headlights and then puts giant LED light bars all over it. :screwy:


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

ThatGTI said:


> Takes out the headlights and then puts giant LED light bars all over it. :screwy:


it is parked in front of a store that probably has those missing headlight pieces for sale. Assuming the build is not finished, its probable there will be headlights added back to the truck. Then again, photos always show the final outcome and never the progress.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

core5 said:


>


Nailed it!








:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


duramax decal:facepalm:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Is it really dark around there?





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not dark enough to justify that amount of light.:laugh:


well...if your penis was that small, you'd need all the help you could get trying to find it....:facepalm:


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> well...if your penis was that small, you'd need all the help you could get trying to find it....:facepalm:












Heres the final product , I'm not surprised its seems to use some kind of spyder/oracle random cheap led headlights , gotta downgrade to showoff!!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

madrussian said:


> Why is it DIW? Besides some hideous wheels and spikes, it looks like your typical Diesel SEMA build?


Exactly.

Show > Go



ohiodub_99.5 said:


> well...if your penis was that small, you'd need all the help you could get trying to find it....:facepalm:


Nailed it.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

fake wheels?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Claff said:


> Fit.jpg


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's f ing awesome


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Claff said:


>


Meh, dinms


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Facebook video wont embed.. 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=868956139803068&set=vb.489749481057071&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>


Someone did it for real. Wow. Not sure if wrong or AWESOME.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VIP parking at Costco


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can be yours for 18k...




























http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...er/1030999705?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


It might just be me, but I can't see any of the photos you've posted


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SpoolMyGTI said:


>


Well... of all the vehicles to do that to, at least this one has proper skid plates.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dubappsunshine said:


> It might just be me, but I can't see any of the photos you've posted


It's not just you. That didn't display for anyone. 

http://9thcivic.com/forum/attachments/1277945_162845980581650_1119093400_o-jpg.27399


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152978187515769" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152978187515769">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/YeniSafak">Yeni Şafak</a>.</div></div>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> It's not just you. That didn't display for anyone.
> 
> http://9thcivic.com/forum/attachments/1277945_162845980581650_1119093400_o-jpg.27399


Doing it wrong: 



FuelInMyVeins said:


> VIP parking at Costco





> 9th Generation Honda Civic Forum - Error
> You must be logged-in to do that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sealed beam headlight


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


That's pretty darn cool


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks legit!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is actually impressive. Totally crappy but impressive.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> That's pretty darn cool


+1


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Looks legit!


No way.... that thing is not ugly enough to be an old Subaru.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/lans...vsii-white-4-speed-automatic-sedan/1055610834





































Supercharged V6?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Is the first letter a T or an L?
Maybe a J?
If you plaster the completely made up word names of your kids on your family truckster... at least use legible font.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/lans...vsii-white-4-speed-automatic-sedan/1055610834
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paint can be painted over.
(or even polished/sanded off if just painted over the oem paint then cleared over again)
At least the interior not stock.

I did not realize GM sold these with the supercharged 3800 V6.
That's cool.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Is the first letter a T or an L?
> Maybe a J?
> If you plaster the completely made up word names of your kids on your family truckster... at least use legible font.


I believe that is a T as in Tyliyah, Tyrean and Tyshanti. 



BRealistic said:


> Paint can be painted over.
> (or even polished/sanded off if just painted over the oem paint then cleared over again)
> At least the interior not stock.
> 
> ...


You can't paint over a warrior like that.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

As seen on my FB feed moments ago...



sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Also that wide body Prius is probably the only one I like. Liberty Walk Prius lol

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^That Fiero Finale kit is DIR.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


****ing Rich Evans.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Paint can be painted over.
> (or even polished/sanded off if just painted over the oem paint then cleared over again)
> At least the interior not stock.
> 
> ...


I wonder if this shares any dna with the w body cutlass


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ChiefWilNel said:


> I wonder if this shares any dna with the w body cutlass


Yup, that greenhouse looks strikingly similar to our '97 Cutlass Supreme SL.


----------



## turboorbust (Oct 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


>



Shop?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Yup, that greenhouse looks strikingly similar to our '97 Cutlass Supreme SL.


...


front drive versus rear drive.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> ^That Fiero Finale kit is DIR.
> 
> []


Wtf that thing looks wretched!?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> ****ing Rich Evans.


Wow, someone bought one?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ...
> 
> 
> front drive versus rear drive.


Just an observation 



Preppy said:


> Wtf that thing looks wretched!?


No it doesn't


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Wow, someone bought one?


He sells body kits, that one happens to be close to $10K. That Mustang is parked next to a Brodozer with tribal decals and skulls (which is also one of his calling cards), so I'm assuming that that's one of his. 

I would post the link from his website, but I think we've seen enough.

He's now ruining Challengers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Saw one of these DIY Avalanche trucks yesterday but it was based on a Ford Explorer. I should have taken a picture. It was horrible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ready for Monday Night Football? This guy is.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Ready for Monday Night Football? This guy is.


Meh - DINMS

Plasti-dip can be easily removed. Note the large bucket of the stuff in the background. Actually, for a plasti job, it's pretty clean.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Because a 4 door can become a coupe just by welding the rear doors shut


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> Because a 4 door can become a coupe just by welding the rear doors shut


But that's the titties, though.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

turboorbust said:


> Shop?


That's what I was thinking. The front wheel arches just look off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I wonder how high this guy can throw a brick.


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

12v Dub said:


> Rendezvous_RockCrawler.jpg


I would sit anywhere near that mistake.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> He sells body kits, that one happens to be close to $10K. That Mustang is parked next to a Brodozer with tribal decals and skulls (which is also one of his calling cards), so I'm assuming that that's one of his.
> 
> I would post the link from his website, but I think we've seen enough.
> 
> He's now ruining Challengers.


Someone or something must be bank rolling him to produce such great kits....... Does he happen to work with a CAD machine?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> Does he happen to work with a CAD machine?


...that he built out of wood and an RC car motor?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

aar0n. said:


> Because a 4 door can become a coupe just by welding the rear doors shut


The doors aside, if it had better fit and finish in the front it would pretty pretty cool IMO.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AdrockMK2 said:


> The doors aside, if it had better fit and finish in the front it would pretty pretty cool IMO.


And how do passengers get into the back seats?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> And how do passengers get into the back seats?


You could use the front seats from a two door vehicle but this appears to not have a rear seat anyway.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

AdrockMK2 said:


> The doors aside, if it had better fit and finish in the front it would pretty pretty cool IMO.


It's like a rolling deathtrap, I got a look inside it at H2O and it was super sketchy all around :facepalm:


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

bill1975 said:


>


Isn't that what "drive it into the ground" means


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

That went from DINMS to DIW pretty quickly.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DocWalt said:


> That went from DINMS to DIW pretty quickly.


Doing not my style?

That Mazda 3 looks scary


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Would drive.


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


There is a lime green whatever that is around my area. My moronic ex thought it was a super car. :thumbdown:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Would drive.


Do people honestly think arbitrarily welding more and more pieces of sketchy steel stock is helping or is this just welding practice in a trade school somewhere? Is this real life? /Davidafterthedentist opcorn:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EuroPartsBin said:


> There is a lime green whatever that is around my area. My moronic ex thought it was a super car. :thumbdown:


And this, my friends, is why people try to make normal cars look like supercars.
It's all about impressing stupid chicks... for obvious reasons.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's some DIW caught at my high school 

Ok, let's see what have we here. 



















Fake NOS sticker with no real NOS. Check.
Fake Turbo badge with no turbo. Check
Plasti diped hub caps. Check.
Fake bolt on wing. Check.
Fake carbon fiber hood. Check.
Fake Recaro seat covers. Check. 
Fart can exhaust. Check.
Old rusting Honda. Check.

Ok here's the bonus round.





































Poorly done rattle can paint job. Check. (now has lime green racing stripes since picture was taken)
Painted over rims. Check. (rims are now lime green since the picture was taken)
Fake Tacky wing. Check.
Chicken wire grille mesh. Check.
Poor fitting body kit. Check
Covered over leaking sunroof. Check.
Glued together headlight. Check
Old rusting Honda. Check.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jhinsc (Jul 9, 2014)

20thAna3282 said:


> I wonder how high this guy can throw a brick.


And he drives a truck that burns gas - which create cancer, and has at least some kind of rudimentary computer chips in the engine management system. An idiot who believes in he stupid message he's trying to deliver.:screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


That's not how it works. That's not how any of this works! :laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


are red calipers(covers) panty droppers? seems pretty stupid "mod" to do


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

ChiefWilNel said:


> are red calipers(covers) panty droppers? seems pretty stupid "mod" to do


Wait until you see what they cost


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

ChiefWilNel said:


> are red calipers(covers) panty droppers? seems pretty stupid "mod" to do


Red calipers = Brembo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> Red calipers = Brembo.



Why? I've owned a vehicle that had black Brembos stock. And in the picture are covers. Not even "Brembo" marked covers.


----------



## 2sa (Oct 7, 2014)

Both are from local craigslist ads. Malliblazer is my favorite, asking price is $5500.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> Wait until you see what they cost


Holy siht, they're $200. The covers! Are $200. Covers!


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


What's the problem here?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Holy siht, they're $200. The covers! Are $200. Covers!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


That just looks like vandalism.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

My GPS is DIW. And to preface this, this wasn't on like a divided state route highway, this was on a normal residential road. And if you're at work, stop at 0:19


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

heffe80 said:


> Red calipers = Brembo.


yeah, I get that but doesnt exactly get me hard...ooo you can stop better....ooooo you put ****ty hIDS on your car


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


that thing is coming along. a bazillion pages back are some of the initial shots


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/4707093919.html


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

I actually like this. At least is manual.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kwik!gti said:


>


haa! I caught that one too, wow, almost exactly 5 years ago!


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/4752704878.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Could look alright when finished, but that windshield has got to be costly if it breaks...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

The yellow rotors have been around forever:


















As well as the red rotors:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Is it bad that this almost looks like it has potential?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

To reduce registration costs, Ivan found that a 3 wheel vehicle was a great solution


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Southern Jetta said:


>


Owner: "You're never gonna run! You're just gonna sit in this yard and rot!" 
Car: "Okay..."


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a stance thing.










And they have a facebook page, and a European division.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Not really DIW but I wasn't sure where else to post it :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

spockcat said:


>












or


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Not really DIW but I wasn't sure where else to post it :laugh:


Cool project, and great work. But, how in the world is that road legal? Aren't there bumper height laws?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/4728081037.html



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

^^Doing it right man!:beer:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/4728081037.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Severe case of identity crisis


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meet the limited edition Subaru Impreza Casa Blanca model


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


I'd buy that over the regular van :laugh:


----------



## gr8shandini (Jan 17, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Wow. That first car even seems to know how pathetic it is


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

match the wheels, and lose the grill and, I think I might like that civic.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I see this truck driving around the town where I work fairly regularly. Owner is an older guy, I'm guessing a vet. Have never spoken with him. It seems a bit over the top to me, but hey, it's his truck and his money...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

bill1975 said:


> I see this truck driving around the town where I work fairly regularly. Owner is an older guy, I'm guessing a vet. Have never spoken with him. It seems a bit over the top to me, but hey, it's his truck and his money...


Absolutely right, but you bet your ass I'll point and laugh and hope he sees me doing it. Hell, did just that yesterday with some old freak I see with wooden crosses and some homemade, screwed-on sheetmetal rear fender skirts like Caprices used to have. The wife was unthrilled until I explained that this guy drove like a 98 year old bat-out-of-Hell with no idea what signals or checking blind spots is all about. He immediately proceeded to validate all of my pointing and laughing by driving like said idiot with no real working faculties. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

RE: pep boys stick on blinged out F-150.


I think many people anonymous in society today.
Cable TV, mass produced products and now the internet homogenizes the world.
I don't agree with those kinds of mods... but I understand.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Must have gotten an eBay deal on an entire sticker pack


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

putting the rear in rear engined.


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Backupledforester.jpg


Probably has HID in both headlight / Fogs , and the typical niteshade is the icing on the cake

Seriously lightning has to be the least enforced laws ever..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

LunarStrain said:


> Probably has HID in both headlight / Fogs , and the typical niteshade is the icing on the cake
> 
> Seriously lightning has to be the least enforced laws ever..


Agreed. 

And, maybe one of his friends should point out to him that the 'murder look' is _so_ played out.  
(I'm surprised that the STi badges aren't blacked out, too.)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

TaaT said:


>




sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


inb4 Patrikman will say that this Subie is perfectly fine looking.:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

finklejag said:


> fmic.jpg


This is a bumper away from DIR


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

DIW/DIR?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

fixed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If this car has an $8000 radio system but he is only selling it for $3000, does that mean he is paying me $5000 to drive that piece of crap?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

To create downforce on the driving wheels of an FWD car, you mount the spoiler so it creates lift on the rear wheels?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

What is this??? 






TaaT said:


> fixed


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

andyA6 said:


> What is this???


Some kind of scooter exhaust end


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andyA6 said:


> What is this???


Muffler repair, but.....

Never mind the glasspack without a canister... Look at how it's secured.

Jesus, the suspension and the car are fighting for custody of that mess every the time the car is driven.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


tom haverfords car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


In their defense it does look like they need the support. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Jeep_Festiva.jpg


Had me for a second. I was looking at the winch.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Omni with a SRT-4 swap.

OK.









Alright.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

using a Plymouth Horizon grille to give more sleeper stealthiness?

Its so close to being good visually.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Speaking of Omnis. Did they make these Shelby wheels omni-directional? Look at these two photos


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta is going to cry


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

60 years later, this will probably be done by a dubber soon:










"remove easily with aviation gasoline" :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> 1985Jetta is going to cry


If that guys **** looks like those bacon and egg looking pieces then he should go see a doctor


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GM must be missing this market


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Had me for a second. I was looking at the winch.


Me too. And pet peeve of mine to align the "J" like that. I see it on tons of jeeps with rear end body work. Ignorance.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


> "remove easily with aviation gasoline" :laugh:


Back in the day men were men and did manly stuff with manly things.

Not in today's nanny state.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Back in the day men were men and did manly stuff with manly things.
> 
> Not in today's nanny state.


Yes, because we are totally missing out on one of life's greatest experiences by being denied the right to rub aviation gasoline all over our cars.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The US market Torino and LTD II were called the Fairlane in Venezuela...


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Haters gonna hate


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> using a Plymouth Horizon grille to give more sleeper stealthiness?
> 
> Its so close to being good visually.


The part that caught my attention was not the grill they chose, but that they slapped it on the front of the intercooler that sticks out about 6" too far. Looks silly IMO.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Yes, because we are totally missing out on one of life's greatest experiences by being denied the right to rub aviation gasoline all over our cars.


Sure, I bet that they even sold it at Grocery Stores back then. I really do not want to expierence the fumes that would create inside a car (as per the ad they are recomending to apply the decal in the dash). :laugh:

Now I have a slight interest on seing what would aviation gas would do to modern car paint. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OMG, this is glorious. 


>


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^
I'm gonna go ahead and assume the owner is Mexican. 













#


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> ^
> I'm gonna go ahead and assume the owner is Mexican.
> 
> #


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


I'll be honest. When I first saw this, I thought it said 'El Jeff', and expected it to be driven by a white kid. 

Regardless, I'll give props for jacking up the back of a FWD car. :thumbup::screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

StressStrain said:


> Regardless, I'll give props for jacking up the back of a FWD car. :thumbup::screwy:


Lift it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> I'll be honest. When I first saw this, I thought it said 'El Jeff', and expected it to be driven by a white kid.
> 
> Regardless, I'll give props for jacking up the back of a FWD car. :thumbup::screwy:





1985Jetta said:


> Lift it.


Supposedly that is all the rage now a days in the street car racing scene. That and rear bumpers with holes in it, for speed of course.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I don't normally repost from reddit/justrolledintotheshop, but this was too perfect for this thread


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Above/\

I dunno, I think the pipe clamps are really strong...great idea for the street. Kudos to DIY skills.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What goes through someone's mind to create something like this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> What goes through someone's mind to create something like this?


Either the lack of correct meds or heavy use of the wrong ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Speaking of Omnis. Did they make these Shelby wheels omni-directional? Look at these two photos


They actually didn't, but there are indeed two castings of the Centurian wheels. The 86-87 used on the Omni and Charger GLHS used the original casting that pointed counterclockwise. The 87 CSX used a new casting called the Centurian II that pointed clockwise.

If you were so inclined, you could combine two of each to make a direction set. I believe one version has a small embossed "Shelby" in the spoke that the other casting does not.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I would love to see the turning radius on this thing.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Yellow Hummer/\ - turning radius

When you're this awesome you don't need to turn....the world turns for you!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Omnilith said:


> They actually didn't, but there are indeed two castings of the Centurian wheels. The 86-87 used on the Omni and Charger GLHS used the original casting that pointed counterclockwise. The 87 CSX used a new casting called the Centurian II that pointed clockwise.
> 
> If you were so inclined, you could combine two of each to make a direction set. I believe one version has a small embossed "Shelby" in the spoke that the other casting does not.


Cool, wholly uninteresting (except to people like us ) fact for the day :thumbup:


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Not sure if this belongs here or the funny license plate thread :facepalm:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

WinterWagon said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or the funny license plate thread :facepalm:


we'll go with the DIW thread considering he covered up the intercooler vent on the front bumper... :facepalm:


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> we'll go with the DIW thread considering he covered up the intercooler vent on the front bumper... :facepalm:


Might be trying to heat up the car more quickly.. This was taken in western NY. Kind of like the "winter grille kit" :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

People still have euro plate on their ze German cars?:screwy:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

Saw this monstrosity today. Based off last gen T-Bird...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

SpoolMyGTI said:


>


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Grab rails for the elderly and handicapped

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Poor Opel


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Poor Opel


:facepalm:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I think it's a Holden. Still GM. 

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Poor Pontiac


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SpoolMyGTI said:


>


In fairness, look at the price of gas in the picture!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That's Connecticut for you

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

evosky said:


>


Real life Car Town. And what's with all the eee's

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rare SVT Lightning UAV USA Edition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone is getting their budget cut next year


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Virginia vehicle vajazzled?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes, Oreo Speedwagon


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Both trucks are disgusting. The driver of the black truck is trying to make that Tahoe look not as ugly.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I can dig it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^CorredorCuatro 
​


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

speed holes I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope this is owned by Mattel


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


DIW? I thought it was supposed to be OK to use more than one spot to park if it wasn't one of the close ones?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

deadernie said:


> DIW? I thought it was supposed to be OK to use more than one spot to park if it wasn't one of the close ones?


You certainly wouldn't want to get a door ding with such a fine antique vehicle.


----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


DIR


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm gonna say that's about 9 million cool points for all the unnecessary lighting, but the absolute best part is the bull bar that is 3 feet higher than anything that it could have been intended to protect against.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

redshift said:


> I'm gonna say that's about 9 million *bro* points for all the unnecessary lighting, but the absolute best part is the bull bar that is 3 feet higher than anything that it could have been intended to protect against.


FIFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

redshift said:


> I'm gonna say that's about 9 million cool points for all the unnecessary lighting, but the absolute best part is the *bull bar* that is 3 feet higher than anything that it could have been intended to protect against.


:screwy: truck is hideous but I don't see a bull bar, I see a chrome OEM grille guard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

redshift said:


> I'm gonna say that's about 9 million cool points for all the unnecessary lighting, but the absolute best part is the bull bar that is 3 feet higher than anything that it could have been intended to protect against.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

redshift said:


> I'm gonna say that's about 9 million cool points for all the unnecessary lighting, but the absolute best part is the bull bar that is 3 feet higher than anything that it could have been intended to protect against.


Bull bar?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

​


FuelInMyVeins said:


>


That's creative :thumbup:

Edit to add this


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Only thing DIW there is the awful factory exhaust tips.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

From Reddit. No lights, no air brakes. This trailer would be towed by a big rig.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


It looks like he dropped the paint tray on the hood when he was painting the ceiling of his garage and said "Hey...that looks pretty good!" and painted over it and kept it there. :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Viking said:


> It looks like he dropped the paint tray on the hood when he was painting the ceiling of his garage and said "Hey...that looks pretty good!" and painted over it and kept it there. :banghead:


And it isn't even centered?


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


HOT!


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Just the wheels are DIW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AutoBear said:


>


That looks like a movie car.... hmm.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> He's now ruining Challengers.


I wonder if this was the inspiration:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

It's a warp.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Wonder if they'd even notice if the air was let out of the tires on the Camaro


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aren't the airbags supposed to go in the front?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

spockcat said:


>



The Fast and The Furious Pirates of The Caribbean


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


rimz so big, can barely fit the size in tha back window


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

Something about the Camaro is oddly attractive to me and I'm really concerned. 

Also, if the buttons on that joystick shifter are functional, that's DIR


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> The Fast and The Furious Pirates of The Caribbean


Type-AAARRRRRRR

...I'll show myself out.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


least he didn't make it look faster


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Mustang_Civic_Photoshop.jpg


DIR. That's a half-way decent job.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Former Apollo 13 engineer at home?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Egz said:


> Former Apollo 13 engineer at home?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


This had me stumped for a second or two. Then it dawned on me.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Worth1000 is full of photoshop gods.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Lol- I have that exact same joystick for my computer


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


404: DIW not found


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> 404: DIW not found


I knew someone was going to say there is no DIW with that car. Just like the last 240SX I posted. It seems you can do anything to these cars and someone, somewhere thinks it looks good.


----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I knew someone was going to say there is no DIW with that car. Just like the last 240SX I posted. It seems you can do anything to these cars and someone, somewhere thinks it looks good.


the other one was at least not beat to hell.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I knew someone was going to say there is no DIW with that car. Just like the last 240SX I posted. It seems you can do anything to these cars and someone, somewhere thinks it looks good.


its a sad day when body kits held on by zip tie stitches is no longer considered DIW. :laugh:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> its a sad day when body kits held on by zip tie stitches is no longer considered DIW. :laugh:


It's a drift car.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It's a drift car.


drive it on the street, im going to judge it as a street car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crimping is easy said:


> it's a wannabe drift car.


ftfy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this one of those handicap porta pottys?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That's a Civic? Looks like an Accord on video

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

CoolJetta3 said:


> That's a Civic? Looks like an Accord on video
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


It is an Accord. 

Also, if you have a shocker sticker on your car un-ironically, you're not in a position to make fun of anybody.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It is an Accord.
> 
> Also, if you have a shocker sticker on your car un-ironically, you're not in a position to make fun of anybody.


1 - It's an Accord
2 - Shocker sticker
3 - Some other purple "cool" sticker
4 - Cruisin with bros
5 - Scene style backpack
6 - I'm pretty sure they're from Jersey (ruinin mah state!!!)

You are correct, they are in no position to make fun of anybody :facepalm:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Also, not sure if seat fabric, or just tacky pants.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Also, if you have a shocker sticker on your car un-ironically, you're not in a position to make fun of anybody.


typical Holier-Than-Thou emkay4-bro dude attitude.... not surprised...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok ok let's cut them some slack. They are driving a MK4

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


The 12 year old in me finds this so cool. It would be nice if it's functional, at least he can operate an air ride set up with this.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988 Nissan with 1982 drivetrain, 1976 Corvette front frame, 1976 Datsun rear diff


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

That woodie truck is a hot mess , but an awesome one. sounds like he used something from as many vehicles as possible. Good skills too, or it looks like that anyways. Is there a better picture of the hood ornament?


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Whoa. I took the original photo of this civic back almost 10 years ago. That's my parents' driveway.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

L. Fopps said:


> For your viewing pleasure.


More stereotypes inside the car than outside. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jeep's new minivan - in prototype stages.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

catfish


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Jeep's new minivan - in prototype stages.


I like it


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


This was clearly caught mid transformation


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Jeep's new minivan - in prototype stages.


Definitely has untapped potential.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Ground deffect.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I kind of like the Jeep/Aerostar :facepalm:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

fahrfast said:


> Definitely has untapped potential.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Somebody should do some digging and try to find finished pics of it


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> More stereotypes inside the car than outside. :thumbup:


Makes me embarrassed to have owned a MK4 once upon a time.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Somebody should do some digging and try to find finished pics of it


i was hoping that was the finished product myself. :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## novwsforme (Dec 9, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I call DINMS! Lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

novwsforme said:


> I call DINMS! Lol


Perhaps this is your style then.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

novwsforme said:


> I call DINMS! Lol


wood:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Gonna put mah luggage in the trunk.


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Gonna put mah luggage in the trunk.


This tops all of DIW, lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

passat911 said:


> This tops all of DIW, lol


Model: "Dude, there's like an engine in the trunk? WTF?"

Producer: "Pretend there is none. No one will notice. Ever."


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Gonna put mah luggage in the trunk.


Hahahahahahaha.

Seriously, there is a BP across from work, and the pumps have a little black and white LCD screen with an outline of a 930 Porsche 911 with a fuel hose going into the motor:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> Seriously, there is a BP across from work, and the pumps have a little black and white LCD screen with an outline of a 930 Porsche 911 with a fuel hose going into the motor:laugh:


lol yeah, I've seen that before. A quick Google says it's a pretty popular pump system to run, lol.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

HAH


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok enough with your dumb video. 

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


What happens if he gets a flat? Totaled?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Ok enough with your dumb video.
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


:laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

L. Fopps said:


> HAH


You're still on the same page in the same thread!?!? I'd ask if you were stupid, but that was proven already, now twice, with the bro vid. Between the double post of this video and the 2 shocker stickers on the bro ride, someone seems a bit slow. Say yo to Jwoww and Snookie for us. opcorn:


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

^ That is older than the Internet :sly:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

izzo said:


> ^ That is older than the Internet :sly:


Maybe in Bulgaria but the Internet was around before that picture for most countries.:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe in Bulgaria but the Internet was around before that picture for most countries.:laugh:


LMFAO


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe in Bulgaria but the Internet was around before that picture for most countries.:laugh:


That and I kind of like the idea for some winter wheels to be rolling on blades


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure if art car or car for grandma


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ford will soon introduce a restyled F150 to better fit into the UK market


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if art car or car for grandma
> 
> couchcar.jpg


I'm sure half of TCL will say, "Now _that's_ a nice looking Lexus!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Ford will soon introduce a restyled F150 to better fit into the UK market


The S in this S-Type stands for stepside.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm not sure this vehicle was ever DIW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I'm not sure this vehicle was ever DIW.


I was part of the R&D team that brought that monstrosity to the R/C scene....in 2003-2004.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


X1/9?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if art car or car for grandma


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> X1/9?


914?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> X1/9?





spockcat said:


> 914?


Between those two, the quarter window is more Fiat than Porsche.

Now this thing... http://www.scoutingny.com/a-rare-time-machine-sighting-in-the-bronx/


> e:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I suppose someone is going to like this while others will say it is all reversible mods.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another Batmobile


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this even Japanese writing on the side (or Korean)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hadn't realized GM invented VTEC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somebody put a ton of effort into this.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I suppose someone is going to like this while others will say it is all reversible mods.


This was done as a prank. It's a Google employee's car.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Is this even Japanese writing on the side (or Korean)?


looks Chinese,defiantly not Korean or Japanese


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

VWmk3GTI said:


> looks Chinese,defiantly not Korean or Japanese


Japan has two other alphabets (hiragana & katakana). But, Chinese (kanji) is the core language used by all japanese for reading and writing. 

Katakana is used to phonetically pronounce foreign words (mostly english).

Hiragana is the first alphabet learned and used to learn the language.

Koreans have their own alphabet which is primary but they also know and use chinese characters.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


dat downforce .... that thing is going mach 1 according to the size of that wing.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> dat downforce .... that thing is going _plaid_ according to the size of that wing.


ftfy.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

dragon bmw

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ragon-wings-tail-feet-Chinese-trade-fair.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VW M5 Cobra


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crate motor - literally


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There is an M badge infection going around CA


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Somebody put a ton of effort into this.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Just saw on vwvortex Facebook page


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


>


How New Jersey people burn up clutches?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Preppy said:


> How New Jersey people burn up clutches?


Yea no doubt. That thing is done for no doubt. 

Really? A reverse burnout?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ballin!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Need to see this in the dark


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Need to see this in the dark


that Van is from a TV show here in Canada

Canada's Worse Drive. they used that van in one of their challenges.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Somebody put a ton of effort into this.


Step 1: Buy this.
Step 2: Park it outside the next Republican national convention.
Step 3: Charge rich conservatives $100 a pop to hit it with a sledgehammer.
Step 4: Retire early.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


That driveway is diw...I can't even look at the s10 it hurts my eyes


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

dir


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Can someone photoshop a small yellow bus and put this guy in it?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Can someone photoshop a small yellow bus and put this guy in it?


This is as close as I could get, sorry


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

khuygie88 said:


>


Color isn't my taste but it's still a bad ass work truck. Not nearly diw enough for this thread.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> Color isn't my taste but it's still a bad ass work truck. Not nearly diw enough for this thread.


hell he even managed to park inside the lines! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

ADargetnI said:


> Color isn't my taste but it's still a bad ass *work truck*. Not nearly diw enough for this thread.


I doubt he "works" with that. I'd love to see him load/unload stuff from the bed.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

ADargetnI said:


> Color isn't my taste but it's still a bad ass work truck. Not nearly diw enough for this thread.


Bad ass work truck? How so? You need an elevator to get anything in and out of the bed :laugh:


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

SmithersSP said:


> Step 1: Buy this.
> Step 2: Park it outside the next Republican national convention.
> Step 3: Charge rich conservatives $100 a pop to hit it with a sledgehammer.
> Step 4: Retire early.


..thinking you will be able to get that within a hundred miles of the next Republican National Convention without being ran off the road, shot, or both.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

ADargetnI said:


> Color isn't my taste but it's still a bad ass work truck. Not nearly diw enough for this thread.


I doubt he can crawl out of bed due to the shame of the size of his penis.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Introducing the new Subaru Forester - NOW with 3rd row seating!


----------



## mattyicey69 (Nov 24, 2014)

Preppy said:


> How New Jersey people burn up clutches?




So cute how he gets to play with daddys viper once a week. This is what happens when things are "handed" to you in life= No respect


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

some of my old stuff from the old thread I'll throw back in here















This was in CT back in the day, someone put the billboards in the wrong place, botton one maybe should have been on top


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


>


I believe that was a photoshop.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

it looks like it. You can not see the right side rear wheel through the spaces in the left side rear wheel


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stanced and broken at the same time?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And another


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you wash it or treat it with Lexol Leather Conditioner?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Stanced and broken at the same time?


dir by screenshotting the picture instead of downloading it....dont you know...long press, save image


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChiefWilNel said:


> dir by screenshotting the picture instead of downloading it....dont you know...long press, save image


Not my photo. You want me to download it, edit the image and rehost it? You're a madman!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

ChiefWilNel said:


> dir by screenshotting the picture instead of downloading it....dont you know...long press, save image


That's would be great if that actually worked on IG, which it doesn't....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Stanced and broken at the same time?


Crop that siht


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> That's would be great if that actually worked on IG, which it doesn't....



Google is your friend.


> To save a picture to your Camera Roll, just tap it and a red checkmark will appear over the photos that you've saved. Then just go to your Camera Roll to check out the neatly cropped Instagram photos that you've saved. Holding down on a pic will take you to its original post in the Instagram app.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

i tried your friendly google method, and it didn't work on my phone at all. Google got it wrong.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JPawn1 said:


> i tried your friendly google method, and it didn't work on my phone at all. Google got it wrong.


Some sites/apps wont let you "tap to download" images, so if there is something you see in a FB/Instagram post that has to be shared, you'll need to take a screenshot (like at the top of this page). Both popular platforms (iOS and Android) have a way to crop photos so I don't have to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQDaG8WbnYw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWUghp0er0


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


This is so ridiculous... it's actually kinda cool imo.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

JPawn1 said:


> i tried your friendly google method, and it didn't work on my phone at all. Google got it wrong.


Then maybe try searching how to do it for your particular phone.:facepalm:
I don't use Instagram and don't know what phone you have and am unable to read your mind. It is not like using Google is hard. But I guess for those that post screen shots it might be more difficult...


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

The whole video, but the occupants of the last car had me rolling http://youtu.be/RNUCdn-mbAM

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Then maybe try searching how to do it for your particular phone.:facepalm:
> I don't use Instagram and don't know what phone you have and am unable to read your mind. It is not like using Google is hard. But I guess for those that post screen shots it might be more difficult...


I tried your google method and the search turned up nothing. Tell me more


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


:what:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

JPawn1 said:


> I tried your google method and the search turned up nothing. Tell me more


How about both of you just hush so we can get on with the damn thread


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Oh deer, he is fawning all over her rack.. that really bucks the window art trend.
Makes me crave some venison.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


White version of N****r?
I would much rather be called cracker than white trash.
They are trying to make the slur their own.. wait.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

On a Cadillac. ..

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> White version of N****r?
> I would much rather be called cracker than white trash.
> They are trying to make the slur their own.. wait.


Welcome to tcl, we use the n word :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Spotted this gem in harlem nyc.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Hard to see but has a Mercedes emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r3s3il3 said:


> Hard to see but has a Mercedes emblem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it had a BMW emblem on it then it would have a problem. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_(automobile)



> Smart Automobile[1] is a division of Daimler AG that manufactures and markets the Smart Fortwo. Headquartered in Böblingen, Germany, Smart has marketed a range of vehicles and has its primary assembly plant in Hambach, France. Annette Winkler has served as Smart's CEO since 2010.
> 
> Smart uses a lowercase logotype in its branding and a logo incorporating the letter "c" for "compact" and an arrow for "forward thinking".
> 
> ...


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


> If it had a BMW emblem on it then it would have a problem.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_(automobile)


Hmmm didn't know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Clicky*



CLwtfoTD said:


> 2003 audi a4 quattro - $4000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

weenerdog3443 said:


>



I disagree, this was totally doing it RIGHT. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Spike00513 said:


> *Clicky*


Gotta wonder how someone could upload that picture with the ad, which is really just a list of problems, and say "yup- that'll appeal to someone" then post it.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Spotted this gem in harlem nyc.


was this picture taken in 2001?


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> was this picture taken in 2001?


no, last week


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Saw this beauty today, apologies for the potato-quality pic...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Hahaha

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Nobody sees your license plates, never! Especially if it's a car you drive everyday :laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Some sites/apps wont let you "tap to download" images, so if there is something you see in a FB/Instagram post that has to be shared, you'll need to take a screenshot (like at the top of this page). Both popular platforms (iOS and Android) have a way to crop photos so I don't have to.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQDaG8WbnYw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWUghp0er0


I had the same issue when I switched to blackberry, the native facebook app doesnt even do photo comments, I had to use the android one but you couldnt save. so you have to screenshot them but I did everyone a favor and cropped that ****. oh and then I figured I'd just use the browser, its pretty good anyway.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


this is when screenshots are appropriate...lOl


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

derp


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Actually not DIW but wanted to post it anyway.










On the other hand;


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

The irony is painful with this one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...der-300-The-right-way&p=86913996#post86913996


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Doug Butabi said:


> The irony is painful with this one:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...der-300-The-right-way&p=86913996#post86913996


:sly:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Hey! You got plastidip in my anti semitism!
Hey! You got anti semitism my plastidip! 
MMMMMMMmmmmm. Delicious!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Good thing customs like this aren't tu tu khommon.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Good thing customs like this aren't tu tu khommon.


/clap


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Always wanted one of those suicide door Fords


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


DIR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Color scheme chosen by someone who is colorblind.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

At least is manual:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> DIR


Because note says classy more than using 10 pound notes to insulate/paper your engine bay!  :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Why?


Without even seeing your comment, I had the *exact* same response. :laugh:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Actually not DIW but wanted to post it anyway.
> 
> 
> On the other hand;


seriously how does the bike even turn.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

That smart can't be real...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> At least is manual:thumbup:


What difference does that even make.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Doug Butabi said:


> The irony is painful with this one:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...der-300-The-right-way&p=86913996#post86913996



C'mon man... jew or not, there's cheap people in every religion. 

This dude is just a doofus. He's likely a lawyer who is early in his career, thinking he's some kind of shooter; driving around in a car he can barely afford when combined with his rent and paying for pricy/low quality meals and drinks in poser strips like King West.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Actually not DIW but wanted to post it anyway.
> 
> _Gavia pass_


Egyptian chariot aside, that pass in the italian alps is an awesome drive :thumbup:


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

:banghead:










Leather wrap


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Preppy said:


> C'mon man... jew or not, there's cheap people in every religion.
> 
> This dude is just a doofus. He's likely a lawyer who is early in his career, thinking he's some kind of shooter; driving around in a car he can barely afford when combined with his rent and paying for pricy/low quality meals and drinks in poser strips like King West.


Oh, I wasn't referring to religion - at all. I was only referring to the ruined (IMO) E55 and how cool he thinks it is. And he's just way too cocky about a nastily blacked out $20000.00 car. Pretty sure the Accord Coupe he made fun of in his thread is worth more than his car.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Do they require two factory trained techs to uncover a secret panel and open the hood, too?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

duganc1717 said:


> :banghead:


I like this


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

bill1975 said:


> Do they require two factory trained techs to uncover a secret panel and open the hood, too?


Had I not seen that vid today on my FB feed this joke would have gone right over my head

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vinyl wrap theft deterrent system


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess this family lives in a flood zone


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

normal day in Russia


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> vinyl wrap theft deterrent system


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This man has no friends.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seen roaming around 1985Jetta's house


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Happy Ducks fan on his way home


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This man has no friends.


wth am I looking at?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Chockomon said:


> wth am I looking at?


I think it's a kit to turn a Silverado or S-10 into a mini semi truck.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Took these 2 within 5 minutes of each other


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Just popped up on craigslist. Price is a little bit high, but those wheels. Also not a fan of the "supercharged" louver scoop.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


Is this the DIW thread or the 1985Jetta ownership blog?  You know you want it!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Is this the DIW thread or the 1985Jetta ownership blog?  You know you want it!


I'd give him my extra stock G van hood for free...


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

I call this one , "I have no idea how car lightning work "


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I guess this family lives in a flood zone


I think the wheels and tires are worth more than all the cars in that pic, though that could also be said about some peoples driveways on here...


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


please be 15, please be 15....


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Ghost85 said:


> I think the wheels and tires are worth more than all the cars in that pic, though that could also be said about some peoples driveways on here...


They could be from one of those lease wheel places.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> They could be from one of those lease wheel places.


Please tell me your kidding. Is that even a thing?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Please tell me your kidding. Is that even a thing?


Yup. 

I just grabbed the first result in "Atlanta Wheel Rent"
http://www.customwheelsnc.com/jonesboro_atlanta_ga.html


> *What is Rent to Own?*
> 
> For many, coming up with large sums of money to purchase product can be difficult. For others, credit issues may hinder them from getting what they need. In those instances, Rent-To-Own, also known as leasing to own, may be the best option. When renting to own wheels and tires, renters pay a certain amount to use the product. Payments can be set up weekly, semi-monthly, or monthly. At any time the renter has the option to buy the product. Yet, just as important; at any time the renter has the option to return the product. The renter is under no obligation and can return their wheels at any time.
> 
> ...


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just grabbed the first result in "Atlanta Wheel Rent"
> http://www.customwheelsnc.com/jonesboro_atlanta_ga.html


pfft, this < Home Depot return policy


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doesn't look like someone's been to H2Oi since 2010.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

Jumpin crubs.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

bro_brah said:


> Jumpin crubs.


:laugh:

Mustangs at it again in this one


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

bro_brah said:


> Jumpin crubs.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Mustangs at it again in this one


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

The last two videos.:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Old Windy said:


> They could be from one of those lease wheel places.





Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Please tell me your kidding. Is that even a thing?





McBanagon said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just grabbed the first result in "Atlanta Wheel Rent"
> http://www.customwheelsnc.com/jonesboro_atlanta_ga.html




I was in Charlotte this past summer, and driving through some neighborhood, saw a few shops with a few "24's" "28's" etc. signs out by the road and caprices sitting around.... Mr. WHEEL EZ, and RIMTYME Rent-A-Wheel...
http://www.rimtyme.com/
http://rnrwheelsez.com/rims_used_tires_charlotte_nc/










they even have some reeeimz for you mk5 fans....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> I
> they even have some reeeimz for you mk5 fans....


1/5 would not autocross.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

col.mustard said:


>


Seems legit


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> 1/5 would not autocross.


Not seen this one before :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Not seen this one before :thumbup::laugh:


First use.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> First use.


Yeah... Except thread is gone.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

izzo said:


> Yeah... Except thread is gone.


Works for me.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Dafuq... Was "not redirecting properly" some few minutes ago. Whatever.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

izzo said:


> The yellow rotors have been around forever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA yup, i made that thread five years ago!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4435216


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> First use.


That's awesome :laugh::beer:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

LunarStrain said:


> I call this one , "I have no idea how car lightning work "


I call it you dont know what hes actually doing.

Looks to me like he is lighting up the clear lens that sits under the headlight.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

duganc1717 said:


>


That picture is older than the internet.




spockcat said:


> Seen roaming around 1985Jetta's house


:laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


What's wrong with the Volvo? The Germany sticker is probably referring to the driver, not the car. Same as on mine.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> What's wrong with the Volvo? The Germany sticker is probably referring to the driver, not the car. Same as on mine.


i bet yours isn't a super sport though...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> i bet yours isn't a super sport though...


or

super sleek
super slow


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I guess this family lives in a flood zone


Or maybe they getting ready to ford a river.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> i bet yours isn't a super sport though...


Super Swedish


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alright, which one of you created this?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Seen roaming around 1985Jetta's house


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ seems a bit useless to me,but still neat


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


while odd, i cant really say this is DIR. even as a person trying to restore my gti to stock.

i kind of like it actually. doesn't even seem to fit poorly. 

the guy just got an account here and inherited the car as is. cut him a little slack.


----------



## vbora01 (Nov 17, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i think mannythechamp bought a DSM.....:sly::sly::sly: ....
> 
> http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/


I found this tonight, and went through all 23 pages of this "build." Holy [email protected]@$ Last update was this past Wednesday :facepalm:










What. the. [email protected][email protected] Is. That.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> the guy just got an account here and inherited the car as is. cut him a little slack.


I know, I know. It does look to be a decent project :thumbup:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't forget his new front fascia:


Mk 3 headlights.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


Where do you store the hood prop is all I wonder

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Where do you store the hood prop is all I wonder
> 
> sent from Galaxy S3


In the pantry with the mops and such. 

Honestly the cars not diw, a lot nicer then some of 85jettas junk. I'd give it a :thumbup:


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Or maybe they getting ready to ford a river.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Alright, which one of you created this?
> Santa_Fe_Covered_In_Junk.jpg


Ugh, that's not the only one. 

http://www.vortexcreativecenter.com/gallery/index.php?/category/32


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Someone is going to need to explain this one to me. Is there more than just a missing door panel?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Someone is going to need to explain this one to me. Is there more than just a missing door panel?


The tape/loose wires doesn't look to professional but it's covered by the door panel so


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

If you don't mind a water leak, the duct tape is fine. 
If, however, you want the door to be water-tight, the sheet really needs to be bonded to the door. Butyl works well for this.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course there is loose wires with the panel removed, kinda hard to plug them into the switches they belong to when they are not there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

vbora01 said:


> I found this tonight, and went through all 23 pages of this "build." Holy [email protected]@$ Last update was this past Wednesday :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for the final update, where it explained that OP died in a horrible accident after the car split in two after hitting a pothole on the freeway :sly:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

So I went onto stanceworks...


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Joosh said:


> So I went onto stanceworks...


Now that's what I call craftsmanship.


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


>


"Get the torch Bubba, we gotta heat up this feller's paint so it don't crack"


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Joosh said:


> So I went onto stanceworks...





I...I kinda like it.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Or maybe they getting ready to ford a river.


One of them will probably mercury the river, the other will lincoln it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very rare Corvette


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fallow your Noze


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy absolutely, positively HAD TO HAVE a spoiler!!!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spockcat said:


> This guy absolutely, positively HAD TO HAVE a spoiler!!!


Does he race with his trunk open for the downforce :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Joosh said:


> Don't forget his new front fascia:
> 
> 
> Mk 3 headlights.


mk3 golf headlights?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


No doubt inspired by this fine example of Eastern European car design:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

After everything seen in this thread so far, I refuse to believe that is a serious modification. I can't fathom the stupidity that would take.:banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


Sadly, what has been seen, has been seen again.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Funny would be to time the sightings and figure out that this is a yearly event in Florida.:laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Happy Ducks fan on his way home


Wonder what it looks like today?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Wonder what it looks like today?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> mk3 golf headlights?


Yup


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


>


great movie. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(seems more appropriate here, than in the 'funny license plates' thread) 

First off: the tacked-on V8 badge. Really? 
Second: I'm guessing that this person is _really_ attached to the plate that s/he had made for their Mustang. Quite a few years ago. So attached, that a new plate was made (this plate is ~12-18 months old), using that set of letters & numbers, and attached to their F10 550. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Does he race with his trunk open for the downforce :laugh:


No, it's fine where it is.

That wing provides frontforce, and therefore pushes the car forward, increasing top speed.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot is this person thinking?










India-Delta-Kilo...


----------



## soundmike (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL! "Serious injury only"

Sure. :laugh:



spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Points for spoiler creativity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

psykokid said:


> Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot is this person thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Born from jets :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

cuppie said:


> First off: the tacked-on V8 badge. Really?
> Second: I'm guessing that this person is _really_ attached to the plate that s/he had made for their Mustang. Quite a few years ago. So attached, that a new plate was made (this plate is ~12-18 months old), using that set of letters & numbers, and attached to their F10 550. :screwy:


if it wasn't for the Ford V8 badge I'd say it was a guy (with enough money for an SVT and a 550) trying to save a bit and only registering one car at a time


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

vbora01 said:


> I found this tonight, and went through all 23 pages of this "build." Holy [email protected]@$ Last update was this past Wednesday :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread is so entertaining! I WANT MORE!!! Damnit man, post an update.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Puerto_Rican_Odyssey.jpg


When my sister was little, she used to pronounce it_ "Puerto Rice-o"_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Second: I'm guessing that this person is _really_ attached to the plate that s/he had made for their Mustang. Quite a few years ago. So attached, that a new plate was made (this plate is ~12-18 months old), using that set of letters & numbers, and attached to their F10 550. :screwy:


Maybe it's his long time forum handle, like cuppie or PerL?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

RobMarkToo said:


> That thread is so entertaining! I WANT MORE!!! Damnit man, post an update.


I find it somewhat amazing that he appears to have purchased genuine Sparco race seats instead of dodgy Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Finally. A Honda that even kwik!gti probably won't like. Or maybe he will.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Dat fitment


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

psykokid said:


> Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot is this person thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five bucks says the GPS/Cell phone mount on the dash is because the speedometer doesn't work.... :wave:


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


took me 20 mins of internet searching but finally got it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SpecificationR said:


> took me 20 mins of internet searching but finally got it.


You need 20 _more_ minutes.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> You need 20 _more_ minutes.


Found it!

https://screen.yahoo.com/adobe-000000741.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Movember has been over for 45 days now. Shave already!


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Movember has been over for 45 days now. Shave already!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Seems more DIY (cheaply) than DIW. I agree it didn't come out that great. Maybe he had a gift card to Home Depot and raided the plumbing, bath tub and hardware sections.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.carscoops.com/2015/01/pagani-zonda-replica-made-from-scrap.html


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> You need 20 _more_ minutes.


are you telling me that the rear bumper tacked onto the rear of that Eclipse is NOT the same from the pictured Mazda 3 hatch?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SpecificationR said:


> are you telling me that the rear bumper tacked onto the rear of that Eclipse is NOT the same from the pictured Mazda 3 hatch?


Oh, it was the bumper. If only there was a way you could have let us know that's what you were pointing out.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> Oh, it was the bumper. If only there was a way you could have let us know that's what you were pointing out.


I got it immediately and have the flu/am on meds. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I got it immediately and have the flu/am on meds. :screwy:


I must learn more out these flu/am meds.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> http://www.carscoops.com/2015/01/pagani-zonda-replica-made-from-scrap.html


I despise replicas, but I honestly think this guy could have made a decent replica had he taken his time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Oh, it was the bumper. If only there was a way you could have let us know that's what you were pointing out.


Yeah I didn't get it either. Now I see it. Was so focused on the texture, didn't even think of the awkwardly pasted on bumper  maybe that's the builder's intent


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Friend spotted this _on the road_.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

vortexblue said:


> :laugh:


i dont get it


----------



## Sarpedon (Jun 9, 2011)

Registration sticker is from New Jersey.
Likelyhood that he'll be driving anywhere that requires that 'Home Depot special' is close to nil.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

izzo said:


>


Holy crap


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Sarpedon said:


> Registration sticker is from New Jersey.
> Likelyhood that he'll be driving anywhere that requires that 'Home Depot special' is close to nil.


i've been in deep water off road in new jersey. You're incorrect. The Pine Barrens.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

JPawn1 said:


> i've been in deep water off road in new jersey. You're incorrect. The Pine Barrens.



Or any severe rainstorm near Englishtown/Rt 18 around the time of Waterfest.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Or a hurricane... always ready

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

^ that is awesome


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

hognhominy said:


> Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


Holy sh** :laugh:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

hognhominy said:


> Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


Bravo. Amazing.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't get the Muslim comment...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

izzo said:


> I don't get the Muslim comment...


Look at the seat.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

izzo said:


> I don't get the Muslim comment...


When you see it.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah.... Ok.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

There were also side pipes on it but I didn't get a picture of those.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

hognhominy said:


> Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

hognhominy said:


> Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


Hearty laugh outta me. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Literally straight from NFS Underground 2.


----------



## Sarpedon (Jun 9, 2011)

hognhominy said:


> Nice to see they let Muslim women drive in Hungary


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

derangedsheep said:


> There were also side pipes on it but I didn't get a picture of those.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bigger isn't always better


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New model BMW 225


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Bigger isn't always better


Front is going to look pretty damn good if it ever gets paint. Back is definitely a bit too much. The entire wheel is outside the original body panels.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Ganja or bath salts?!?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Front is going to look pretty damn good if it ever gets paint. Back is definitely a bit too much. The entire wheel is outside the original body panels.


It looks like the front will rub in turns.
I'm betting this is a 2.3 four banger model........


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

> So I am officially selling COCO because I get stopped like 3 times a day . Dm me serious buyers only. #TMIGANG #fckingcops


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


:facepalm:

What is this 19 year old kid going to look like in 20 years? If he lives that long. 

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/r...ause-he-gets-stopped-3-times-a-day-91182.html

Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STITCHES-DONK/121544607643

Doesn't show the owner though.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

And somehow cops can't figure out who the drug dealers are... seriously. Have an officer follow this kid and he will be off the streets in a few days. Does not look like a criminal mastermind.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> And somehow cops can't figure out who the drug dealers are... seriously. Have an officer follow this kid and he will be off the streets in a few days. Does not look like a criminal mastermind.


They only need to view the 2nd video in this link: http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/230071/rappers-wife-shuts-down-show-after-he-gives-cocaine-to-crowd/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

The Ferrari made me throw up!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> New model BMW 225


???? is it an Audi?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> What is this 19 year old kid going to look like in 20 years? If he lives that long.
> 
> ...


ouch, it still has the v6. unless it was a GN engine that 3.8l v6 sucked so much ass and it wasn't very reliable. I doubt it could push them wheels very well


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

ChiefWilNel said:


> ???? is it an Audi?


Kind of.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> They only need to view the 2nd video in this link: http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/230071/rappers-wife-shuts-down-show-after-he-gives-cocaine-to-crowd/


so worth the click!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

ChiefWilNel said:


> ouch, it still has the v6. unless it was a GN engine that 3.8l v6 sucked so much ass and it wasn't very reliable. I doubt it could push them wheels very well


The Buick 3800 motor is actually a very good motor. You might be thinking of the 3.2 that came with the base model of that car...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

mike02467 said:


> The Buick 3800 motor is actually a very good motor. You might be thinking of the 3.2 that came with the base model of that car...


Never came with a 3.2l. Was an anemic carbed 3.8 or the GN. :thumbup:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

mike02467 said:


> The Buick 3800 motor is actually a very good motor. You might be thinking of the 3.2 that came with the base model of that car...


yes the later ones, the earlier ones had oil pressure issues. but if it was multiport fuel injected those were pretty good


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Kind of.


well, which is it? I am assuming its not a bmw is why its posted here or its 335, 435 hell I know my bimmers


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> well, which is it? I am assuming its not a bmw is why its posted here or its 335, 435 hell I know my bimmers


passat...


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ChiefWilNel said:


> ???? is it an Audi?





ChiefWilNel said:


> well, which is it? I am assuming its not a bmw is why its posted here or its 335, 435 hell I know my bimmers


:what: It's a Volkswagen Passat...


----------



## Rookie77 (Sep 22, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Ganja or bath salts?!?



This could be vandalism - ie, someone slappped all those stickers on there and spray painted it. I've heard of people putting offensive bumper stickers on people's car as a joke.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

izzo said:


> :what: It's a Volkswagen Passat...


wow, I cant believe I didnt notice it..but then I rarely notice VW's except for the CC and the phaeton


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


> [


why would you do that? does that keep the check engine light out?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ChiefWilNel said:


> ???? is it an Audi?


Don't listen to them.:facepalm:

It's an Audi A8 L


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

aerodynamic headlights. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dat wheelbase!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More identity crisis.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Way to destroy a good pair of tires. :facepalm:


----------



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

I present to you "The Brangler" a Blazer and Wrangler bastard.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW but still wanted to put it somewhere. If it were a gif I would have posted it to the automotive gif thread.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Amazing. 5/5


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn. Beat me to it.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

3Letter said:


> I present to you "The Brangler" a Blazer and Wrangler bastard.


Umm its clearly a Wrazer.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

3Letter said:


> I present to you "The Brangler" a Blazer and Wrangler bastard.


How bored/weird do you have to be to actually attempt something like this? If you want a Wrangler, buy a Wrangler. They're not exactly scarce.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW but still wanted to put it somewhere. If it were a gif I would have posted it to the automotive gif thread.


That is awesome. I've always wanted to chop cars in weird ways to see how they drive, haha. 

I'm sure we've all seen this one...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsOi35vrXfE


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

core5 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Love it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doug Butabi said:


> Love it.


_"Hour four, they still think I'm a Telsa"_


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Not sure what to think of this one. :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

What in the ..... Are those sadlebags?


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Howboutcha C'mon said:


>


Would autocross for rep points. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DubWubWub (Feb 8, 2012)

Harv said:


>


They clearly smuggle drugs in their off time.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> What in the ..... Are those sadlebags?


Can't you see the horse in that picture?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At least 2" of poke beyond the fenders.










And that is paint worn off on the rear portion of the fender well.










The red pinstripe and red striped wheels did look sharp though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> A4 with big wheels.



No theme
No chrome
Wheels smaller than 26"
Basically a German CrossCabriolet
1/5


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

[IM


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

what's diw there?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

JPawn1 said:


> what's diw there?


Dodge Caravan with Chevy bowtie


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

GI-JOE said:


> Dodge Caravan with Chevy bowtie


my excuse is it is early in the morning. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> Dodge Caravan with Chevy bowtie





JPawn1 said:


> my excuse is it is early in the morning. I don't know how I missed that.


Atleast it's centered.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Does this count? The new Honda Silverado!


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Again, I'll point out the NJ plate.

They're making quite the showing in this thread.:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheels this big, who needs tires?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another identity crisis


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yo dawg, we heard you liked spoilers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

:screwy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

owned by Mexican probably


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> owned by Mexican probably


Rob., is that you? :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Hemi_PTCruiser.jpg


Probably legit, since it's parked on Rumble Street. (map)


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hemi... PT....:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

jettagli1991 said:


>


Spelled leave wrong haha


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Wheels this big, who needs tires?


Tires so thin you can't see it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Doug Butabi said:


> Love it.


LOL so awesome, the definition of automotive snark


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

No theme, already on truck suspension. 3/5


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> No theme, already on truck suspension. 3/5


but the mustang front clip has to give him some dapper points right?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

If it was stanced with some deep dish jdm wheels, then 10/5 dapper points for stancing a unique car.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> No theme, already on truck suspension. 3/5


That wheel gap difference....


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Ultra rare rwd swap cobalt


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

lol love the Iam Lowered sticker when he has that much wheel gap :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

looks like it has skin cancer on it's back


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> That wheel gap difference....


German engineering.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


nopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenope


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>














spockcat said:


>


I actually said "oh, my, god" out loud.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I'm mad now. This picture has made me mad.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mustang SS! Or maybe it is a Mustang on 22s and he glued the 2s on backwards.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chevrolet Challenger 4 door. Must be a prototype.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And this isn't one of them


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy needs to find himself a girlfriend.


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Chevrolet Challenger 4 door. Must be a prototype.


The rear-end looks like:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

The blue balls. :facepalm:

I saw an old (80's) Dodge fullsize truck this week in traffic with a full piston rod assembly hanging down from the hitch.
Couldn't get a picture tho... DIR imo.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Seen outside the DC Auto Show yesterday


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

^^^

Love the chrome bits and flames...harkens back to simpler times.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Dat Gator gonna be eatin for days doe


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Not the one I saw recently, but just like this.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Dat Gator gonna be eatin for days doe


:laugh::vampire:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Not the one I saw recently, but just like this.


These people just need to be sat down in front of their creations and be forced to stare at them until they realize how utterly stupid they are.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Not the one I saw recently


Well its a good thing he lifted it. I mean how else would you fit a hook on the end big enough for a 30t. Crain...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Well its a good thing he lifted it. I mean how else would you fit a hook on the end big enough for a 30t. Crain...



It's probably made out of Styrofoam or Papier-mâché.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


>


#BoldMoves


----------



## OEM+Mark4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ive seen this thing around for years. Its always looked like the trunk was falling off and held together with paper mache. I saw it the other day at walmart with a metal plate holding the trunk on..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> DeepWater.YouTube


Help is on the way.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Heh


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

^what's wrong?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> ^what's wrong?


Maybe he thinks it's a prancing horse?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> ^what's wrong?


I didn't realize Volvo had a prancing moose sticker.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think that's a joke sticker

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> I didn't realize Volvo had a prancing moose sticker.





core5 said:


> I think that's a joke sticker


Correct, it's a inside joke with Volvo owners. 
http://www.davebarton.com/VolvoPrancingMoose.html


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Correct, it's a inside joke with Volvo owners.
> http://www.davebarton.com/VolvoPrancingMoose.html


Coworker of mine has that exact sticker on his Volvo, which coincidentally, his car looks almost the same as the one pictured above.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got three for you guys!

Downforce yo









Is it really that hard to press the defrost button and use your damn rear wiper?!?









And this one. Didn't even bother to get out and clean it...just kept driving. No wipers either


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chockomon said:


> Is it really that hard to press the defrost button and use your damn rear wiper?!?


It is the bane of my existence to see cars with rear wipers going unused. You paid for the damn thing!

When I was a valet, I would use them ALL the time, on purpose.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Chockomon said:


> I've got three for you guys!
> Is it really that hard to press the defrost button and use your damn rear wiper?!?


2 zip ties instead of screws holding license plate?:sly:


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Was this pic taken on Palisade Ave in Union City?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

To be fair, that rear wiper looks frozen in place.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GI-JOE said:


>


Looks like it slid down off of the roof. :thumbup:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

OEM+Mark4 said:


> Ive seen this thing around for years. Its always looked like the trunk was falling off and held together with paper mache. I saw it the other day at walmart with a metal plate holding the trunk on..


I take it your state doesn't do inspections?:laugh: That car reminds me of how bad some of the 70's relics were around here when I was a kid in the early 90's. BTW, when was the last time snow tires were produced with that wide of a whitewall?


----------



## VAsteve (Jan 14, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Maybe he thinks it's a prancing horse?


Scuderia Moose... I have one on my XC70


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

GI-JOE said:


> Was this pic taken on Palisade Ave in Union City?


Yep, right by 10th street if I remember correctly


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

IKnowNothingAboutCars said:


> Volvo


:vampire:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

OEM+Mark4 said:


> Ive seen this thing around for years. Its always looked like the trunk was falling off and held together with paper mache. I saw it the other day at walmart with a metal plate holding the trunk on..


Holy ishnoodles, that's pretty dangerous. 

Even as a pro dapper/derper/ratchet/illite banner person, I'm not liking this...


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

If it was just that teal color without the hood graphic or pink wheels, I think that could be a really cool looking car. DINMS?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dubappsunshine said:


> If it was just that teal color without the hood graphic or pink wheels, I think that could be a really cool looking car. DINMS?


While you might be right, I'll still give it a 4/5


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That color doesn't fit on that style of car at all. Something muted earth tone (it is an early 80s design, after all). If you want to get crazy, a bright primary color. But that's it.

I realize this is opinion but it's a popular opinion


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Holy ishnoodles, that's pretty dangerous.
> 
> Even as a pro dapper/derper/ratchet/illite banner person, I'm not liking this...


I thought ratchet wasn't a particularly good term. Particularly for a woman. At least when you search that term it isn't very endearing. 

Anyway, I think this may be the owner of the car.


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> I thought ratchet wasn't a particularly good term.


I don't know, when it comes to cars, Ratchet isn't the worst you could be


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

Found this GEM on my local CL:










http://danville.craigslist.org/cto/4852487104.html

Vince


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WINDSORB4TDI said:


> Found this GEM on my local CL


"26in rims"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


"Nah he can JB Weld that"

:laugh:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, at least he autocrossed it.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

That actually wasnt bad. He had control for most of the time. **** happens.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chockomon said:


> "Nah he can JB Weld that"


I think that's the only sentence I understood in that video.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I think that's the only sentence I understood in that video.


is this you?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> is this you?


Yes, but instead of "jive" it was more like "excited bro"


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Car on drive home from work today (6:45pm): 
- high beams on
- tailgating in post-snow traffic 
- no license plate. Might have had a plate (metal or temp) in the rear window. But, couldn't tell, because: 
- rear window covered in snow. 

One car. DIW x4.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Duel rating on this video:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Honestly one of the funniest things I've seen on the internet, good find :thumbup:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

Quality sucks because I was trying to keep it discreet, but spotted this leaving the donut shop this morning


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Who needs wrap when you have fur!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

leafblower turbochargers?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

a pair of fabulous cars


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> leafblower turbochargers?


Roadkill is gold,gtfo


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Dual rating on this video:


Ftfy.
DIW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Suge Knights car?


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rare Cadillac I saw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> Suge Knights car?


One of the funniest things that I have read in a while.

and no it is not too soon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Roadkill is gold,gtfo


.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Roadkill is gold,gtfo


Beat me to it :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Roadkill is gold,gtfo


I didn't know where this was from and it looks pretty professional. Thus the question mark at the end of my sentence. I didn't see the episode. So how well did this work for them?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Car on drive home from work today (6:45pm):
> - high beams on
> - tailgating in post-snow traffic
> - no license plate. Might have had a plate (metal or temp) in the rear window. But, couldn't tell, because:
> ...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Dude was practically laying down behind the wheel :what:


----------



## Juicebox432 (Jul 18, 2013)

Look at the stencils!

To top it all off, the owner came out of Target in a horse mask.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I didn't know where this was from and it looks pretty professional. Thus the question mark at the end of my sentence. I didn't see the episode. So how well did this work for them?


If i remember right, not too well, but there was some boost. It was still fun to watch.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^While I am a fan of dapper banners, I'm not liking the 45 degree stickers.

I haven't seen that car around here. Relatively new plate, as they're in the K's now.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

dubappsunshine said:


> Quality sucks because I was trying to keep it discreet, but spotted this leaving the donut shop this morning


Several of the earmarks of a VSU alum, or someone who attended. :laugh:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

VA-Dubber said:


> Several of the earmarks of a VSU alum, or someone who attended.


Judging by how massive this dude was, I'd guess football scholarship


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Snowdog said:


> If i remember right, not too well, but there was some boost. It was still fun to watch.


So for entertainment value it was DIR. But for actual function, efficiency, and cost no so DIR?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> leafblower turbochargers?


Roadkill builds are not doing it wrong.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This has got to be a photoshop!?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some people can wrap a car. Others can't but it still doesn't stop them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

The American Dream, brought to you by Lease World!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Pink_Camaro.jpg


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This has got to be a photoshop!?!


The Pruck is real.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> The Pruck is real.


Yes it is, and there's like three of them. I've seen one in person, actually.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure if DIW or DIA...


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

i think that's doing it compensation & attention whore, while losing almost all steering potential. :thumbup:


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

He obviously didn't read the "will spacers destroy my bearings?" thread.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> i think that's doing it compensation & attention whore, while losing almost all steering potential. :thumbup:


That's probably not legal in most states ("A fender or mudguard must cover the complete width of the tire's tread").
But the cops rarely enforce bro-dozer type laws.. it seems.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Appears to have bulbs in each. Not sure if DIW or just plain old ******* engineering (aside from the fact that the plastic would probably melt).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spray booth? We don't need no stinking spray booth. We got a parking lot in the back side of our apartment building!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably on his way to a Top Gear limo race.


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

Saw this one while out at lunch yesterday!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Spray booth? We don't need no stinking spray booth. We got a parking lot in the back side of our apartment building!


I painted a car at my old apartment complex. Granted it was in a covered area and I was using the roll on Rust-Oleum method.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Spray booth? We don't need no stinking spray booth. We got a parking lot in the back side of our apartment building!


In the interest of transparency, I must admit I did body work and spray painted *three* vehicles in my apartment parking lot. 

I even removed body panels and had them sitting out on jacks/blocks/boxes to paint them. :laugh:

But there were consequences... I had to buff out m neighbor's new white ranger because of the black over spray.
I ended up giving everybody on my side of the apartment building free car wash coupons when I realized how much dust I had been creating (power sander) for so long.


Ok- this goes under "How does the driver even keep this on the road?"
Just saw in traffic.











When I finally passed it.... it looked like it had brand new tires on the front wheels! :facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

mikeyworks said:


> Saw this one while out at lunch yesterday!


Tranlation : I am a jelly donut. Taken from JFK's speech


----------



## hardcoresuperstar (Jun 18, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> Tranlation : I am a jelly donut. Taken from JFK's speech


Also it should be ICH not ICK...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

:screwy:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> Also it should be ICH not ICK...


In Berlin dialect, ick would not be wrong.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not sure if DIW or DIA...


big truck = small dick


:vampire:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not sure if DIW or DIA...


Sooo... pretty much the white people version of this?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> big truck = small dick
> 
> 
> :vampire:



Funny thing, just had some douche in an old f150 making hand signs as to how small he thought my dick is as I dove by in the toyota :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> big truck = small dick
> 
> 
> :vampire:


This guy must need a microscope. And a bigger ladder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure what to make of this craziness. DIW or just someone very worried about zombies.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

An oldie but worth bringing up again:laugh:


----------



## Diesel_Mann (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> Funny thing, just had some douche in an old f150 making hand signs as to how small he thought my dick is as I dove by in the toyota :laugh:


Probably saw you before rollin' the Benz on those Chinese ghetto rims, yo. eace:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.rushlane.com/wife-destroys-audi-r8-12143424.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

hardcoresuperstar said:


> Also it should be ICH not ICK...





Kar98 said:


> In Berlin dialect, ick would not be wrong.


pronunciation, yes, but it's still spelled "ich"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://www.rushlane.com/wife-destroys-audi-r8-12143424.html


Give her credit; she was really thorough. Only thing she didn't do was deploy the airbags.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Spray booth? We don't need no stinking spray booth. We got a parking lot in the back side of our apartment building!


Hey, at least he seems to be wearing a respirator.


----------



## thekoolaid (Apr 5, 2011)

?????!?!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Probably saw you before rollin' the Benz on those Chinese ghetto rims, yo. eace:


I'm not the biggest fan of Asantis, but they sure as heck aren't "chinese ghetto rims". I just hope there's a joke here I'm not getting.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

konigwheels said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Asantis, but they sure as heck aren't "chinese ghetto rims". I just hope there's a joke here I'm not getting.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Don't feed the troll.


Pots and kettles. :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Asantis, but they sure as heck aren't "chinese ghetto rims". I just hope there's a joke here I'm not getting.


Nope, I just figured wheels consistently that ugly and tacky were cast in China. Forging them in the U.S. seems like a waste of good resources. opcorn:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

It's ok, the 2X4 is there for safety:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> big truck = small dick
> 
> 
> :vampire:


thinking about other mens dicks=suspect.


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

PerL said:


> :screwy:
> 
> [Stretch video]



I was honestly hoping that tire would explode in a cloud of rubber and steel belt shrapnel......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


IDK.. could be DIR.
Finally Honda makes a 40 mpg pickup!


----------



## thekoolaid (Apr 5, 2011)

guys what is this?

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4889689002.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^DIR, because 80s


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

thekoolaid said:


> guys what is this?
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4889689002.html


that thing has been for sale around here for a long long time.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

thekoolaid said:


> guys what is this?
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4889689002.html


It's right there in the CL ad you posted :what:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


If he's mocking idiotic windshield stickers, he's DIR.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry for the bad quality but this one was badged as a 352 i. 










IIRC there was a 325i but I don't recall a 352, specially when the number badges looked like PepBoys quality. 


#


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> Sorry for the bad quality but this one was badged as a 352 i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe is has a 5.2L in it


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Old Windy said:


>


Time to upgrade your flip phone for something new.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Sorry for the bad quality but this one was badged as a 352 i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow......those license plate covers actually work. I thought it was B.S.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Time to upgrade your flip phone for something new.


thats obviously an oil painting, ignoramus


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another picture of the Mustang SUV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

shopping cart cargo rack with light bar?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder how those tires work in the snow?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somebody must have hit the lottery


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> shopping cart cargo rack with light bar?


thats so post apocalyptic genius, ver ygreen but prolly looks stupid as hell driving down the rd


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

My douche-king neighbor's most recent act of douchiness:









He can't have his snow in his yard, so he has his driveway plowed across the street and onto the sidewalk :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

beefjerky said:


> My douche-king neighbor's most recent act of douchiness:
> 
> He can't have his snow in his yard, so he has his driveway plowed across the street and onto the sidewalk :facepalm:


What sidewalk?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What sidewalk?


Where all the footsteps are, it's condo property there so the sidewalk almost never gets cleared, and the problem is compounded by my neighbor having all his snow plowed there. I could go in depth as to why I don't like him, but we all have that one neighbor.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

You probably could, but I don't see it with that really... common sight around here to push snow across the street, it's the easiest way without doing a little driving dance to get it elsewhere.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

My neighbor across the street just had their driveway plowed, none of it ended up in the street or someone else's property. I shoveled all the snow in my driveway and the sidewalk in front of my house into my yard. The township plow has already plowed the street, so no 'driving dancing' is required to bypass the snow. Maybe I'm biased against this guy, but there's no reason to create a bigger obstacle on the sidewalk.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

beefjerky said:


> Where all the footsteps are, it's condo property there so the sidewalk almost never gets cleared, and the problem is compounded by my neighbor having all his snow plowed there. I could go in depth as to why I don't like him, but we all have that one neighbor.


So he put snow somewhere there is already snow and that almost never gets cleared?
How is that bad?
:facepalm:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, maybe it's not as bad as I made it out to be, but the principal of the thing is what gets me. This guy is so self centered with everything he does, that his little world (his property) must be absolutely perfect, and everyone else has to deal with it. You know who else did that? Hitler. There were no camps in Germany, he made other countries carry the burden. My neighbor, among many things, is a Lawn Nazi.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

beefjerky said:


> Ok, maybe it's not as bad as I made it out to be, but the principal of the thing is what gets me. This guy is so self centered with everything he does, that his little world (his property) must be absolutely perfect, and everyone else has to deal with it. You know who else did that? Hitler. There were no camps in Germany, he made other countries carry the burden. My neighbor, among many things, is a Lawn Nazi.


I am surprised there are not laws against shoveling/plowing your property onto the sidewalk/street.

Some people walk even in the winter.. so added snow on the sidewalk is not good.
Now you have to walk in the already narrowed road.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> I am surprised there are not laws against shoveling/plowing your property onto the sidewalk/street.
> 
> Some people walk even in the winter.. so added snow on the sidewalk is not good.
> Now you have to walk in the already narrowed road.


I'm pretty sure there's a law in there somewhere, it just doesn't get enforced. This guy also blows out his leaves across the street and they'll end up in the corner of my yard; but there's nothing that can really be done about it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Ok, maybe it's not as bad as I made it out to be, but the principal of the thing is what gets me. This guy is so self centered with everything he does, that his little world (his property) must be absolutely perfect, and everyone else has to deal with it. You know who else did that? Hitler. There were no camps in Germany, he made other countries carry the burden. My neighbor, among many things, is a Lawn Nazi.


First, there were plenty of camps in Germany. 

Second, your town should have an ordinance on how soon after a snow storm a property owner has to clear their sidewalk (or face fines). 

Third, it is usually illegal to plow snow on to roads but not unusual for it to be plowed on to right of ways next to roads. As long as it is pushed far enough off the road so it doesn't create a hazard for traffic or an additional burden for the town or other homeowners, it shouldn't really be a big issue. In this case, it looks like if the condo association was clearing the sidewalk, then they could go after the guy for adding to their burden.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

I clearly remember a couple of my teachers saying there were no camps in germany, and I never fact checked. Oh well. And my road sees more foot traffic than car traffic, that's why the township never does anything, and we're the only neighbors that ever complain, etc etc etc,


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> Ok, maybe it's not as bad as I made it out to be, but the principal of the thing is what gets me. This guy is so self centered with everything he does, that his little world (his property) must be absolutely perfect, and everyone else has to deal with it. You know who else did that? Hitler. There were no camps in Germany, he made other countries carry the burden. My neighbor, among many things, is a Lawn Nazi.


I had a neighbor who was like this. There could be no piles of snow in his yard, it was perfectly flat and perfect. He'd snowblow his whole double-wide driveway into my side yard. He completely buried a car I had parked there with so much snow and ice that the suspension was bottomed out. When his wife started blowing the snow into my cleared driveway I'd had enough, so I spent an hour digging the car out and tossing all of his snow back in his driveway, behind one of his cars. There were big ice boulders so heavy that I had to just roll them up over the bank. He never did that again.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

What we have here is a mid 2000's Mercedes slammed because the typical ABC issues with non functioning brake lights and a white car that now looks brown.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

beefjerky said:


> I clearly remember a couple of my teachers saying there were no camps in germany, and I never fact checked. Oh well.


Ok, well a few of your teachers are smoking crack and if this is the sh*t that they are teaching you then you're in trouble.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey man don't hate, the car is squatting to take a lil poop thats all.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::banghead::banghead:


5/5 Don't forget to wipe


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't mind the general concept of dropping civics into VIP mode, but the execution here is just terribad.

3/5 stars.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

evosky said:


> terribad


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Saw this yesterday :laugh:

http://postimage.org/

This ones on the local craigslist, body lift anyone? :facepalm:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Saw this yesterday :laugh:
> 
> http://postimage.org/


It's the Pamela Anderson of Rams.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::banghead::banghead:


More power to him.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> You probably could, but I don't see it with that really... common sight around here to push snow across the street, it's the easiest way without doing a little driving dance to get it elsewhere.


Yeah, there's no law here against it so on all my properties I push across the street whenever possible.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I think those are supposed to be on the roof.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

and your excuse?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This front end mod.. wow.










http://www.cardomain.com/ridepost/1783841/12908025/1989-cadillac-brougham/


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

My wife and I took my parents out for dinner and noticed this











Enhance. More like stopped at a light and pulled up to catch the pic and crappy software zoom on my Galaxy S5


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> This front end mod.. wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired by Superfly I guess?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> It's the Pamela Anderson of Rams.


Pamela Ramderson?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Rascal04 said:


>


Typical try hard Z owner.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Typical try hard Z owner.


This kinda sh!t always confuses me. With all the money you spent doing that to your Z, seems like you could have afforded a 991. Or if you really love your Z, why spend so much to make it look like another car?


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

+1 cupholder


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, but the work on that Z is impressive.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

admiralbabar said:


> Not my cup of tea, but the work on that Z is impressive.


Impressive how? :sly:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sure, it's kind of funky and it blends three different manufacturers, but I agree the fabricator did an impressive job. An interpretation of "art" will always be subjective and do I like it? Meh.., but I can appreciate the creativity and the level of craftsmanship it took to create that. It's certainly different and I wouldn't necessarily call it DIW if it functions like everything on it is designed to do.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

veedubman72 said:


> Sure, it's kind of funky and it blends three different manufacturers, but I agree the fabricator did an impressive job. An interpretation of "art" will always be subjective and do I like it? Meh.., but I can appreciate the creativity and the level of craftsmanship it took to create that. It's certainly different and I wouldn't necessarily call it DIW if it functions like everything on it is designed to do.


Pictures always look better than real life as far as judging craftsmanship goes...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> Pictures always look better than real life as far as judging craftsmanship goes...


Agree

Perfect example


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

18 y/o delivering pizza in a Golf R.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

In my area there is a kid delivering pizza in G37 S


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Idiots stopping on the train tracks. It's in a busy industrial area that sees a ton of rail traffic hence no gates.. 










I saw one schmuck that was stopped in the middle of the tracks a few weeks back. A train was coming at a decent clip and he jumped out into the intersection to avoid getting t-boned by the train and got t-boned by a big rig going south.. :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FWIW hat's a pretty confusing intersection. There's one like that in providence. Tey shoudl clearly mark the ede of the intersection and paint dagonal lines or something.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> FWIW hat's a pretty confusing intersection. There's one like that in providence. Tey shoudl clearly mark the ede of the intersection and paint dagonal lines or something.


Looks like a parking lot to me.


----------



## calicoaran (Jun 14, 2011)

spockcat said:


> And this isn't one of them


I really like this


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

What state is the intersection located in? Holy smokes


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> What state is the intersection located in? Holy smokes


It has to be in NJ.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> It has to be in NJ.


Statistics are on your side...a lot of stupidity going on here...

The license plates are all white which leads me to somewhere like Cali or Texas? Hard to tell though.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> FWIW hat's a pretty confusing intersection. There's one like that in providence. Tey shoudl clearly mark the ede of the intersection and paint dagonal lines or something.


Only confusing if you're an idiot.. There are stop lines painted before the tracks where you should stop at the signal. The intersection is located just south of downtown LA in Vernon.

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0003891,-118.2046089,136m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

psykokid said:


> Only confusing if you're an idiot.. There are stop lines painted before the tracks where you should stop at the signal. The intersection is located just south of downtown LA in Vernon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0003891,-118.2046089,136m/data=!3m1!1e3


Yeah it looks mad confusing from street view ... but looking at the orthos from top-down, it makes sense


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> It has to be in NJ.


Speaking of NJ we do have a couple head scratchers involving the HBLR (Hudson Bergen Light Rail).

A street where the travel lane is shared with the trains. No right on red for a reason lol!










One of the many street crossings there. Buses come down from the right and have to swing across one track line to make right turns. If everyone paid attention to lights we would have accidents but I've seen one bus have a grade crossing accident since I've come here.










I guess compromises have to be made.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

psykokid said:


> Only confusing if you're an idiot.. There are stop lines painted before the tracks where you should stop at the signal. The intersection is located just south of downtown LA in Vernon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0003891,-118.2046089,136m/data=!3m1!1e3


Intersections need to be mad simple to understand for the tourist driver.
That does not look like something easy to grasp in five seconds.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

psykokid said:


> Only confusing if you're an idiot.. *There are stop lines painted before the tracks where you should stop at the signal.* The intersection is located just south of downtown LA in Vernon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0003891,-118.2046089,136m/data=!3m1!1e3


bold part to show what is completely missing from your picture....


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> bold part to show what is completely missing from your picture....


Urmm.. different angle with no truck in the way. Lines are circled in red.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

psykokid said:


> Idiots stopping on the train tracks. It's in a busy industrial area that sees a ton of rail traffic hence no gates..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that intersection looked familiar,I drive through that intersection every day :laugh:

I turn right as the cars are doing and never stop behind the lines, though I never stop on the tracks if there's a car in front of me. If the light is red, you can get though pretty fast since there will be no cars coming from the left.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

go home train......











In Tampa


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Speaking of NJ we do have a couple head scratchers involving the HBLR (Hudson Bergen Light Rail).
> 
> A street where the travel lane is shared with the trains. No right on red for a reason lol!
> 
> ...


Hey! This is my town :laugh: :wave:

I actually saw a Jeep get nailed by a light rail train by Pepboys....ouch


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chockomon said:


> Hey! This is my town :laugh: :wave:
> 
> I actually saw a Jeep get nailed by a light rail train by Pepboys....ouch


romania is full of light rail that just runs in the whole city. they came up with a great way to keep cars and light rail separate from each other. 

they raised the rails about 12 inches off the ground. you want to go across the rails? go across a major intersection. if you don't, you are at a 90% chance of destroying a ball joint or a hub. unless you have an SUV, then they made it a law that if you block a tram or if you hit one or if it hits you, its 100% on you. that really made people take the rail seriously.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

psykokid said:


> Only confusing if you're an idiot.. There are stop lines painted before the tracks where you should stop at the signal. The intersection is located just south of downtown LA in Vernon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0003891,-118.2046089,136m/data=!3m1!1e3


It would do them a LOT of good to move the lights to above or before the tracks, as well as clearly defined stop lines (none for the left turn lane?), signs, and quick-dashed lines in the intersection to show traffic flow in turns etc. 

Similar to this yellow:









We have a lot of these in MA, they've been adding them to busier turn lanes recently.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^
That's what happens when it snows so much and you can't go outside. Cabin fever makes you do weird stuff.

Back to the regularly scheduled DIW:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian bench seat.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently the BMW dealer was out of M badges but the Mercedes dealer next door had plenty of AMG badges in stock.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A lot more cool than DIW. Maybe it belongs in the Non-Ford, GM, Dodge pickup truck thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buy a body kit, get a free car:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

IIRC that was a factory(ish) kit offered by Kia, and it even included yellow stripes on the sides?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Buy a body kit, get a free car:



That's a Kia Rio Tuner edition, bro. It's actually pretty close to stock lol.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Kia done wrong from factory


----------



## Slow-Ride (Jul 1, 2011)

saw it on fb tody
it was an xt turbo before it evolved fo a ferrari








and this


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> Kia done wrong from factory


This statement goes against everything TCL stands for. :facepalm:

Look if it's OEM, it's automatically 100% perfectly acceptable. Subaru can factory rice their cars so can KIA. What you put 19" wheels on your GTI, you idiot! You utterly ruined it! Oh wait, they are Euro Golf R wheels? Well then it's OEM+, super sick Bruh, good job! :thumbup:










"aggressive" colour choice aside, these are some pretty bad ass brakes! :beer:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> "aggressive" colour choice aside, these are some pretty bad ass brakes! :beer:


The color choice is not the issue.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> This statement goes against everything TCL stands for. :facepalm:
> 
> Look if it's OEM, it's automatically 100% perfectly acceptable. Subaru can factory rice their cars so can KIA. What you put 19" wheels on your GTI, you idiot! You utterly ruined it! Oh wait, they are Euro Golf R wheels? Well then it's OEM+, super sick Bruh, good job! :thumbup:




Turn off your computer and get some rest. :thumbup:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Apparently the BMW dealer was out of M badges but the Mercedes dealer next door had plenty of AMG badges in stock.


I saw a C-Class the other night with an M badge on it. I guess some people think they are interchangeable?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> The color choice is not the issue.


Well the paint job is pretty slack, (I much prefer to take them off the car) But that little overlap into the pad area comes off first go anyways. I've given up on painting rotor edges, I only just paint the center hat/hub area nowadays, and use a piece of cardboard cut into a ring to keep most of the paint off the pad area.

However, one company sells rotors like this. (I assume so they don't have to show up in a oily bag like most rotors, which also saves you having to degrease the rotor before first use)









And they end up like this after the first drive.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

From my understanding, the solvents in fresh spray paint are not good for a sintered pad.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

PsychoVolvo said:


> That's a Kia Rio Tuner edition, bro. It's actually pretty close to stock lol.


The wing, front bumper, side skirts, and hood scoop (which is also crooked) are all different from those tuner edition cars. I think that one is just a poorly done copy.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> From my understanding, the solvents in fresh spray paint are not good for a sintered pad.


Geomet is a special coating designed to wear off. I agree, I don't think rubbery paint will be good gumming up a pad...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Turn off your computer and get some rest. :thumbup:


Can't sleep, clowns will eat me!


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


Reminds me of the Prius tuned by hot rod legend George Barris.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Egz said:


> Reminds me of the Prius tuned by hot rod legend George Barris.


He is such a hack.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

is that a Royce SUV???


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

unleashedd said:


> is that a Royce SUV???


His name is Wagoneer, Jeep Wagoneer. And you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

im in the doing it wrong-thread am i not?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

unleashedd said:


> im in the doing it wrong-thread am i not?


Someone thought a classic Wagoneer was a Rolls Royce or a "Royce" so that was doing it wrong.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Someone thought a classic Wagoneer was a Rolls Royce or a "Royce" so that was doing it wrong.


but this it the doing it wrong-thread, no? so by being wrong here, i am right? also, see sig


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

unleashedd said:


> im in the doing it wrong-thread am i not?


He was referencing this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7123069-Rolls-Royce-SUV-(codenamed-Cullinan)-CONFIRMED-for-production-in-2017-Will-have-quot-exceptional-presence-elegance-and-purpose-and-can-cross-any-terrain-quot&highlight=rolls+royce+suv


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Which one is worse?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jettagli1991 said:


> Which one is worse?


Both are scary, but I'm guessing the second has a better chance of holding.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me!


Matt Groening is applauding you somewhere.


----------



## thekoolaid (Apr 5, 2011)

:what::what:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not even mad at it, I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> Which one is worse?


Does the hood even close on either of these?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## scottbob99 (Jan 28, 2008)

Elusive Integra type R spotted in Costa Rica. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

thekoolaid said:


> :what::what:


noobs :laugh:
everyone knows this way is more effective


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Insurance apparently denied his claim. Car is also on airride which makes this even more hilariously stupid :laugh::banghead:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ ahahaha "Car got stuck on a spike"


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

aar0n. said:


> Insurance apparently denied his claim. Car is also on airride which makes this even more hilariously stupid :laugh::banghead:


Mr. Ok, where did you find this?


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

first place i saw it was on facebook but looks like he posted the pic on instagram originally


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Mr. Ok, where did you find this?


On FB where some screenshots were being posted. I wish I could find more about it haha bc the owner is apparently one of those "haters are just jealous" types :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> Stuck on a spike


If there was a 6/5, I would post it.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> On FB where some screenshots were being posted. I wish I could find more about it haha bc the owner is apparently one of those "haters are just jealous" types :laugh:


The exchange betwwen the owner and whoever added comment must be epicly entertaining.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Think this can be posted here. Plowing snow on interstate in Dallas area this morning. 
Instead of plowing to the shoulder, lets plow the shoulder and left lane into the middle of the interstate.

:facepalm:


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

VdubTX said:


> Think this can be posted here. Plowing snow on interstate in Dallas area this morning.
> Instead of plowing to the shoulder, lets plow the shoulder and left lane into the middle of the interstate.
> 
> :facepalm:



total busch league


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

kenny301 said:


> total busch league


I would totally see it as a personal "express" lane....


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Green shirt with a red car...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Said to be from Alberta


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I bet its a v6


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

ChiefWilNel said:


> I bet its a v6


Pretty sure those are v6 wheels, so I thought the same thing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pathfinder white lines at 70


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Based on the body condition, this is a mortal sin


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I...want to...kill him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wood and a porthole all on one crapmobile


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Last spotted parked outside an elementary school


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If all that isn't enough DIW for you, this one has to finish it off:


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

I know the focus in that last pic is the booster seat in the back, but check out the drivers 'harness' that either wraps around the headrest mounts or is going straight down to the back of the seat.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

BRealistic said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Another identity crisis


I just saw this car today, was pretty sure I saw it in this thread!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vortexblue said:


> I know the focus in that last pic is the booster seat in the back, but check out the drivers 'harness' that either wraps around the headrest mounts or is going straight down to the back of the seat.


Of course the real DIW is that the owner has apparently bred.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Google Chrome wheels...?


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Lol I posted the cl ad to r/****ty_car_mods a few days ago.
He's local to me, it's even more atrocious in person. 
I offered him $750 for fun... Maybe I'll post the texts later. My friends has fun with him too. For those who don't know. He's selling the car for 10k.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

admiralbabar said:


> Lol I posted the cl ad to r/****ty_car_mods a few days ago.
> He's local to me, it's even more atrocious in person.
> I offered him $750 for fun... Maybe I'll post the texts later. My friends has fun with him too. For those who don't know. He's selling the car for 10k.


What's up with the back window/seat area?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Based on the body condition, this is a mortal sin


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

NadaGTI said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> If people have to ask what's wrong, then the post is diw


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Said to be from Alberta


Read Reddit Faster!










St Louis


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


>


none of these seem DIW to me


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

NadaGTI said:


>


That is my wife's car. Please blur out the ketchup packets.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Thought it was a Honda Del Sol at first but upon closer inspection its a Ford Escort ZX2 with the roof chopped off (Never offered as a convertible).  Also that roll cage appears to be PCV, that harness is probably more secure wrapped around the headrest supports.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> What's up with the back window/seat area?


DIY vert! It's always removed when I see it driving around. 

Edit: http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/4914645622.html

I also forgot, he told my buddy it keeps up with mustang gt's.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GET TO THE CHOPPER!


>


I realize this could also be awesome.


----------



## feelingsupersonic (Jan 13, 2014)

admiralbabar said:


> Lol I posted the cl ad to r/****ty_car_mods a few days ago.
> He's local to me, it's even more atrocious in person.
> I offered him $750 for fun... Maybe I'll post the texts later. My friends has fun with him too. For those who don't know. He's selling the car for 10k.


I'm on of the friends who also texted him...


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

NadaGTI said:


>





ChiefWilNel said:


> NadaGTI said:
> 
> 
> > If people have to ask what's wrong, then the post is diw
> ...


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

romanl said:


> ChiefWilNel said:
> 
> 
> > OP's car bra maybe?? i dunno, can't figure it out either.
> ...


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

c0mmon said:


> romanl said:
> 
> 
> > 2010 sticker on his car?
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> c0mmon said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe "10" for October...I can't see what else is wrong either.... OP help us out...
> ...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> c0mmon said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe "10" for October...I can't see what else is wrong either.... OP help us out...
> ...


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Taurus is a cop car.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


> Taurus is a cop car.


Aaand?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

We also have an mk6 jetta 2.5 cruiser rolling around. It's red.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


> We also have an mk6 jetta 2.5 cruiser rolling around. It's red.


Ok, but where's the DIW? This isn't the silly cop cars thread.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

NadaGTI said:


> We also have an mk6 jetta 2.5 cruiser rolling around. It's red.


Most unmarked cars in my city are Tauruses. They're not used for traffic enforcement, though.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ban NadaGTI


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PerL said:


>


And it passed inspection?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

That ZX2 is about the worst thing I've ever seen, at very least the worst thing ever done not in jest. Also has a nitrous bottle in the trunk, which has a line connected to it. Gotta be for show, he can't actually be spraying nitrous, can he? The car would just disintegrate. 

21k build? What $1500 Escort, $500 in sawzall blades and 19 grand in Rust-Oleum?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Wow wow wow WOW WOW!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Wow wow wow WOW WOW!


Must be going for a razorblade theme....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> Must be going for a razorblade theme....


Probably slices right through traffic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ Wow wow wow WOW WOW!


Hmm.
Probably Hispanic.
Some of hat stuff looks like left over construction supplies.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Hmm.
> Probably Hispanic.
> Some of hat stuff looks like left over construction supplies.


Keep it classy, Tennessee. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Keep it classy, Tennessee. :facepalm:


Based on the odds.. you really think I am incorrect?
(We actually have a huge Hispanic population here fwiw. You see vehicles like..)

edit.

Just noticed it is parked in handicapped spot.
I take it back- must be white.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> That ZX2 is about the worst thing I've ever seen, at very least the worst thing ever done not in jest.


That monster energy festooned MX3 with the chopped roof is #1, that zx2 is probably #2.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> That monster energy festooned MX3 with the chopped roof is #1, that zx2 is probably #2.


626, not MX3.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Ban NadaGTI


Should I sig?


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

He posted an update XD

http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/page-23


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Based on the odds.. you really think I am incorrect?
> (We actually have a huge Hispanic population here fwiw. You see vehicles like..)
> 
> edit.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Should I sig?


Dial 911


----------



## benz598 (Jun 8, 2010)

spockcat said:


>



I have seen this car driving around Florida!! I would be curious to know if the owner really thinks it looks good like that.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

benz598 said:


> I have seen this car driving around Florida!! I would be curious to know if the owner really thinks it looks good like that.


This car is terrible, but so is the base "Jewish Racing Gold" color, and the only one to blame for that is Toyota.



RobMarkToo said:


> He posted an update XD
> 
> http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/page-23


Jesus why do people get so attached to one platform they insist on doing a ton of work trying to change the whole layout of the car. If I wanted a rear wheel drive MK2, I'd buy a E30! If I wanted to put an American V8 into a German coupe, I'd buy a Merkur. There is plenty of rear drive cars out there that, at very least, won't require re-engineering 90% of the car to fit into your plan.

Although when it works.....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Subtle......but.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Dial 911


Thanks for the 411


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll let you folks list what's wrong here


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

g60 carat said:


>


dir imo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I'll let you folks list what's wrong here


The only "Batchelor" I've heard of is Bruce Wayne.


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> dir imo


Shame about the Spyder Headlight , imo its the real DIW lol


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> This car is terrible, but so is the base "Jewish Racing Gold" color, and the only one to blame for that is Toyota.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What is jewish racing gold?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm positively sure he needs all those lights during the day to be able to see. 










#


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Preppy said:


> What is jewish racing gold?


That light metallic sand/beige color Toyota loves to smear on the Camry and Corolla. Somebody called it that once on here, and in my brain it stuck as that colors official name.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> I'm positively sure he needs all those lights during the day to be able to see.


I'm positively sure he needs all that off road-ness to get to Wal Mart too.


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> I'm positively sure he needs all those lights during the day to be able to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cops really need to enforce that kind of stuff..

Seriously all theses PnP LED/HID , LED Bar etc etc..:banghead:


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

Saw this and thought of this thread 

http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
Notice the hood moniker.


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I'll let you folks list what's wrong here


That "Batchelor" Badge is actually from the Cadillac dealership here in San Antonio, TX. The Plate is a Texas Realtor personalized plate.

Not sure what is wrong with this car unless the AMG on his plate si what you think is wrong.


----------



## Tinbit (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> I'm positively sure he needs all those lights during the day to be able to see.
> SuperLightbarJeep.jpg


Added to the LED lightbar thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uot-rolling-coal-quot&p=87324461#post87324461


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

nmcrar said:


> That "Batchelor" Badge is actually from the Cadillac dealership here in San Antonio, TX. The Plate is a Texas Realtor personalized plate.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong with this car unless the AMG on his plate si what you think is wrong.


How would anyone not living in the area know about this dealer? :sly:

And yes the plate, considering it's only a 3.0L


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> How would anyone not living in the area know about this dealer? :sly:
> 
> And yes the plate, considering it's only a 3.0L


Seeing how the badge and plate frame are the same thing it would be an easy guess that it was a dealer name.
As for the plate, it is most likely their initials.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

0 Passengers!... I rather buy them BMW with passengers included, I hear those are really expensive to mantain.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Dcups said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
> Notice the hood moniker.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dcups said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
> Notice the hood moniker.


On a positive note, all that diamond plate probably doubles the crash safety of this vehicle.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> On a positive note, all that diamond plate probably doubles the crash safety of this vehicle.


Poor Samurai. I had one in High School. They've all rusted to oblivion at this point, but no Samurai should be subjected to that level of Clown-like BS :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Reminds me of Catpain EO


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

The above car looks like a rolling cheese grater. I pity and pedestrian that gets in his way.


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dcups said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
> Notice the hood moniker.


Sad, indeed. It appears they at least took the time to do it clean and neat. Looks like they had fun with it, too. Does that front badge say "HUMOR"? If so, they nailed it!!! 

Compare that to the Camaro posted above.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW but had to post it for interest.










Whereas Gucci wants their Gs back from this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy wants to burn his way through the trees when he goes offroad


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Leave no cliché unturned. :facepalm:


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

Dcups said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
> Notice the hood moniker.


outside of the hood thing it looks pretty fun, i would replace hood and drive that


----------



## jlfish2011 (Mar 11, 2015)

fastinradford said:


> fierobird?
> 
> more info?


Mr2ner...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Dcups said:


> Saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> http://http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4921911434.html
> Notice the hood moniker.


It might be of subjective taste, but A plus for the effort. You can immediately tell the builder had a strong sense of craftsmanship, and that immediately shows through in the pictures.



spockcat said:


> Not really DIW but had to post it for interest.


Wait! Is this actually amphibious!?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> On a positive note, all that diamond plate probably doubles the crash safety of this vehicle.


From zero to somewhat.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> Wait! Is this actually amphibious!?


Sure.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

From Reddit. I hope this is not real. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> From Reddit. I hope this is not real. :screwy:


Is that broken, or are we assuming that it was being run like that? Is that that all you've got?

Edit - never mind, I took five minutes and found it myself.



> Front driveshaft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Its worse than I thought. :what:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

DIR


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Edit - never mind, I took five minutes and found it myself.


Looks dope.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Is that broken, or are we assuming that it was being run like that? Is that that all you've got?
> 
> Edit - never mind, I took five minutes and found it myself.


Such Craftsmanship!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

core5 said:


> DIR


Doing it as right as a mtherfcker. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Doing it as right as a mtherfcker. :thumbup::thumbup:


with a woody trailer? damn right he is. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WhitePoloCT said:


>


Old Australian Ford I assume? What did it look like from the factory? Aside from the ill fit of the front fenders to the doors, it isn't all that bad.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Old Australian Ford I assume? What did it look like from the factory? Aside from the ill fit of the front fenders to the doors, it isn't all that bad.


Pretty sure that's an SEC


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Old Australian Ford I assume? What did it look like from the factory? Aside from the ill fit of the front fenders to the doors, it isn't all that bad.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> HUGE.GIF


Did you not have time to find us a decent version?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

admiralbabar said:


> Pretty sure that's an SEC





TaaT said:


> MB photo


Well he did a good job hiding the original car (except the roof line/greenhouse). It makes a pretty decent looking Mustang.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Well he did a good job hiding the original car (except the roof line/greenhouse). It makes a pretty decent looking Mustang.


It says "to punish and enslave" on the rear quarter.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

core5 said:


> DIR


um HELL YES! any more of this?


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

core5 said:


> huge.gif


Posting a 57mb GIF is DIW.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

pretty cool, wonder how long the clutch holds up


----------



## jlfish2011 (Mar 11, 2015)

Spotted near New Berlin WI


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


>


Coming from somebody who daily drives a car on stretched 165/45s, these tires look absolutely microscopic. I'd be terrified to drive that thing.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

One of my coworkers.

Notice: car seat


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jlfish2011 said:


> Spotted near New Berlin WI[/QUOTE]
> 
> What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Is that broken, or are we assuming that it was being run like that? Is that that all you've got?
> 
> Edit - never mind, I took five minutes and found it myself.


8 shocks in back, none in front. Very confused how that front suspension setup works.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Did you not have time to find us a decent version?


Wow, and with kid in the truck. That is a dangerous enough river to walk across in flood waters, let alone drive it as fast as you can.


----------



## CASH CURES A.D.D (Nov 1, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> Coming from somebody who daily drives a car on stretched 165/45s, these tires look absolutely microscopic. I'd be terrified to drive that thing.


everything you need to know about that cobalt http://ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-hybrids/1605153-ls2-rwd-drive-conversin-cobalt-ss.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This really grinds my gears!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Euro hitch, not modified with US-required safety chain attachments. This is absolutely NOT a safe or legal way to do the chains. Everything else about the setup is DIR, the chains are totally DIW.

(The chains need to be attached to a fixed part of the car/hitch, not the removable part with the ball. Mostly defeats the purpose...)



71DubBugBug said:


>


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


>



Not even rice,thats some bosozoku **** right there


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Not even rice,thats some bosozoku **** right there


Right. On a Ford Focus in Utah.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Not even rice,thats some bosozoku **** right there


It is an affront to Bosozoku.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

He has an instgram. No surprise. @jfiddles


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

google...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Euro hitch, not modified with US-required safety chain attachments. This is absolutely NOT a safe or legal way to do the chains. Everything else about the setup is DIR, the chains are totally DIW.
> 
> (The chains need to be attached to a fixed part of the car/hitch, not the removable part with the ball. Mostly defeats the purpose...)


Also no brakes on the trailer, and with a heavy motorcycle on the extreme rear end, this is not a trailer I would like to take down the freeway. Cool setup, but utter stupidity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ground effects PT


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


"Oh sh*t.
Did longcat call and say he was coming by for a visit?
What an ass-hole."


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Euro hitch, not modified with US-required safety chain attachments. This is absolutely NOT a safe or legal way to do the chains.


Wait... are you suggesting the European way is not the best, safest, most refined and cultured way to do something?
Blasphemy!

But yeah- chains crossed under the hitch so if it comes off the hitch doesn't just plow into the pavement.
Such a set-up tells me this guy lacks towing experience.
And let's be honest- a real man would just ride the bike and pack a tent. :beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Red pinstripes were on special.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

T bag.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Red pinstripes were on special.


Is that am matte finish paint job?

Soodees in ooodees.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Na-na-na-na-na-na-na.. Fratman!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Preppy said:


> T bag.


potato camera


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> potato camera


Reflection of textured dashboard on windshield, bright sun.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/detomaso/pantera_l/1703687.html

The photos. 



>


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


>





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Leave no cliché unturned. :facepalm:


Found his twin outside my local lowe's. On P-slots no less


















Amberlamps :facepalm:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

veedubman72 said:


> Amberlamps :facepalm:


You guys have no sense of humor.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> You guys have no sense of humor.


Not when it's like sitting through an amateur stand up routine with nothing but pun jokes.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

veedubman72 said:


> Not when it's like sitting through an amateur stand up routine with nothing but pun jokes.


I didn't say it was good humor. But come on. It's just a bit of harmless fun.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I didn't say it was good humor. But come on. It's just a bit of *harmless* fun.


I don't think that scion feels that way :laugh:


----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

Some background: has a 4 cyl Camry motor. When I asked him why, he said "fuel efficiency". I was angry all day after this encounter.


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/4934419586.html

The neon piglet?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG XB:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/detomaso/pantera_l/1703687.html
> 
> The photos.


Seriously! Turn off filters if you're going to use instagram photos in your ad


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Seriously! Turn off filters if you're going to use instagram photos in your ad


You get 10 hipster points for using filters Bruh.

I give this 3/5


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You get 10 hipster points for using filters Bruh.
> 
> I give this 3/5


Try 5/5 He went full hipster.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spokanevw said:


> Some background: has a 4 cyl Camry motor. When I asked him why, he said "fuel efficiency". I was angry all day after this encounter.


Sounds like the car did its job, then.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Try 5/5 He went full hipster.


:laugh:
Was gonna say... those aren't filters.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/detomaso/pantera_l/1703687.html
> 
> The photos.


5 year old photos cool


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spokanevw said:


> Some background: has a 4 cyl Camry motor. When I asked him why, he said "fuel efficiency". I was angry all day after this encounter.


I'm not even mad. chances on that being an original car are slim anyway


----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

ChiefWilNel said:


> I'm not even mad. chances on that being an original car are slim anyway


The problem with it was it mas made to look like a hot rod. Someone put in the time to redo interior and exterior, and it had no engine cover as if he was trying to show off the engine. And the nhra sticker in the engine bay may have contributed to my anger.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

spokanevw said:


> The problem with it was it mas made to look like a hot rod. Someone put in the time to redo interior and exterior, and it had no engine cover as if he was trying to show off the engine. And the nhra sticker in the engine bay may have contributed to my anger.


You are right, he should had gone with a NASCAR sticker instead.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Even better, he could have gone with an NRA sticker instead....


:laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

DocWalt said:


> Even better, he could have gone with an NRA sticker instead....
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Uh......he did. right in the back window.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> 5 year old photos cool


You realize that wasn't a screenshot of the of a gallery, right? That was the contact sheet that comes with a roll of film from the one-hour photo place.

The guy had over a dozen photos of the car to scan, but decided to scan the contact sheet as the fourth photo. That's what I found wrong.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

veedubman72 said:


> Uh......he did. right in the back window.


:facepalm:


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> You realize that wasn't a screenshot of the of a gallery, right? That was the contact sheet that comes with a roll of film from the one-hour photo place.
> 
> The guy had over a dozen photos of the car to scan, but decided to scan the contact sheet as the fourth photo. That's what I found wrong.


Don't worry, I got it.

I think what's funny is that people here might have mistaken that as an online photo gallery, and not realized it was a contact sheet....youts of America :laugh:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

spokanevw said:


> The problem with it was it mas made to look like a hot rod. Someone put in the time to redo interior and exterior, and it had no engine cover as if he was trying to show off the engine. And the nhra sticker in the engine bay may have contributed to my anger.


It _is_ a hot rod. It might not fit your assumedly narrow expectation of what a hot rod is, but it's still most definitely a hot rod.

It's old, it's got a newer, better, lighter and drastically more powerful motor, and it's a Model A. Wheres the rule book that says it has to have a V8? I'd rather see that than another SBC powered Ford. Ugh.

Loosen those views up, it's more fun that way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spokanevw said:


> Some background: has a 4 cyl Camry motor. When I asked him why, he said "fuel efficiency". I was angry all day after this encounter.


Did you ask him if he drives it a lot like a daily driver?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This must be Burt Reynolds' car in retirement


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Did you ask him if he drives it a lot like a daily driver?


I could justify this if it's daily driven, but I did ask, and no, shows only. I guess it's been in a lot of local car shows and I never noticed it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

buyer beware


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently the plastic eating termites got to this car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://wpri.com/2015/03/16/road-rage-incident-erupts-outside-police-station/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Had to look at your location to see if this was somewhere in Europe....
I just hope that this is a joke.... Needs 32" RIMZ....


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Apparently the plastic eating termites got to this car.


DIR


----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Apparently the plastic eating termites got to this car.


Weight reduction, check. No need for ac, check. Get low, won't scrape lip, check. Ability to fit massive tires, check. This thing is definitely DIR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spokanevw said:


> Weight reduction, check. No need for ac, check. Get low, won't scrape lip, check. Ability to fit massive tires, check. This thing is definitely DIR.


I guess I need to put a wink after my text so you know I'm joking. Yes it is a good full size go kart. Probably makes a good autocross machine.


----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

spockcat said:


> I guess I need to put a wink after my text so you know I'm joking. Yes it is a good full size go kart. Probably makes a good autocross machine.


I feel ya


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I guess I need to put a wink after my text so you know I'm joking. Yes it is a good full size go kart. Probably makes a good autocross machine.


serious questions: with all the body pannes off, what would the downforce be like? chances are this thing is super unstable at higher speed


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

spockcat said:


> This must be Burt Reynolds' car in retirement


That is majestic as hell.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

romanl said:


> serious questions: with all the body pannes off, what would the downforce be like? chances are this thing is super unstable at higher speed


Also, illegal. Even though it has safety equipment like bumpers, I do remember "sharp edges" being a fail for damaged (or missing) bodywork on inspections. I imagine the same rule is true elsewhere. 

Doesn't stop it from being a blast though


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

2112 said:


> That is majestic as hell.


no way in hell this thing is DIW. this is DIR on a massively epic level. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GoForBroke said:


> no way in hell this thing is DIW. this is DIR on a massively epic level. :thumbup::thumbup:


I get what they were going for but I say DIW for the artist. The artist knows absolutely nothing about not only wing structure and anatomy, but proportion. The wings and feathering are all f'd up.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

"custom airbrushed wildlife murals" should make it a breeze to sell.

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/4903323222.html


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

^Great artwork, horrible place to put it.


Not sure how to feel about this, so not necessarily DIW:


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> buyer beware


Classy... :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Grounded to the ground.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAdI****IAI79v8.jpg:large


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

beefjerky said:


> ^Great artwork, horrible place to put it.
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about this, so not necessarily DIW:


I kinda like it...especially the front. I'd prefer it without the giant spoiler, though I understand why it's there.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> buyer beware


always nice seeing how local dudes are scum bags


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

beefjerky said:


> Not sure how to feel about this, so not necessarily DIW:


Those conversions actually look surprisingly good in person.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> http://wpri.com/2015/03/16/road-rage-incident-erupts-outside-police-station/


The guy driving the car that's being attacked gets charged here?

He drives to a police a station, these guys still attack, the attackers have also blocked the exit of the parking lot. So what the police are saying here is he should have got out of the car and got stomped/ likely killed by these 5 guys, or sat in the car and waited for them to break a window and have the same result. All of this outside a police station....with no cops in site. I assume they were out doing "real" police work, like handing out speeding tickets for 10 over and inspection tickets for loud exhaust?


I was actually hoping somebody was going under the car the whole time, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> "custom airbrushed wildlife murals" should make it a breeze to sell.
> 
> http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/4903323222.html


*waves hand in front of computer screen* I see a lowball offer and much plastidip in this cars near future.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> The guy driving the car that's being attacked gets charged here?
> 
> He drives to a police a station, these guys still attack, the attackers have also blocked the exit of the parking lot. So what the police are saying here is he should have got out of the car and got stomped/ likely killed by these 5 guys, or sat in the car and waited for them to break a window and have the same result. All of this outside a police station....with no cops in site. I assume they were out doing "real" police work, like handing out speeding tickets for 10 over and inspection tickets for loud exhaust?
> 
> ...


Love cops like this:


> Police said the driver of the Acura nearly hit the people and two other cars in the lot.


Sure, I give you almost hitting his attackers, but the other 2 cars in the lot? He backs up perfectly straight while flooring it. I say good driving not reckless. I have other protection in my car, but if I did not I would just continue going back and forth with my hand on the horn till some cop put his doughnut down and came outside. I had to keep checking that it actually said RI. Would have put money on it being CA. RI is one of those anti american states though, so his car was likely his only weapon to prevent himself getting a beat down/killed.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Technology is funny sometimes


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> The guy driving the car that's being attacked gets charged here?
> 
> He drives to a police a station, these guys still attack, the attackers have also blocked the exit of the parking lot. So what the police are saying here is he should have got out of the car and got stomped/ likely killed by these 5 guys, or sat in the car and waited for them to break a window and have the same result. All of this outside a police station....with no cops in site. I assume they were out doing "real" police work, like handing out speeding tickets for 10 over and inspection tickets for loud exhaust?
> 
> ...


Knowing it was Cranston/South Providence, I don't doubt there was something done by the other car to warrant a charge. People be crazy here.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

Tourenwagen said:


>


What in the actual f***. Why would you do something that blasphemous?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

spokanevw said:


> What in the actual f***. Why would you do something that blasphemous?


because Africa


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i dunno, i think thats pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> i dunno, i think thats pretty cool. :thumbup:


Same :beer::thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

E30 trailer thing is absolutely DIR. More than likely the car it started as had front end damage so it's pretty awesome


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

beefjerky said:


> ^Great artwork, horrible place to put it.
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about this, so not necessarily DIW:


As much as I want to like this, I just can't.

You can't make a Superbird out of a Challenger. The Superbird was a roadrunner.

Now, maybe if they took one of those custom 2-door new chargers and made it into a Daytona, then we'd be talking.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

If this piques your interest, there's lots more here: http://newportconvertible.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> *waves hand in front of computer screen* I see a lowball offer and much plastidip in this cars near future.


Probably just painted over oem clear.
Can be removed... carefully.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spokanevw said:


> What in the actual f***. Why would you do something that blasphemous?


I know.. just look at that dress!!

But seriously.. is riding in that trunk seat even legal?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've seen this Wagon trailer pic lots, is it real or photoshop?



aar0n. said:


> E30 trailer thing is absolutely DIR. More than likely the car it started as had front end damage so it's pretty awesome



Doing it wrong on the right side of town?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> I've seen this Wagon trailer pic lots, is it real or photoshop?


It is real, there was even a lounge and bar inside.

Various (small) pics found on google.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

And don't forget the trunk


----------



## highdesertVR6 (Nov 22, 2006)

Always loved that car/trailer. not even one ounce of doing it wrong, I think its awesome.


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

^Agree :thumbup: That thing is awesome!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I like it too. There are a few things I'd do differently for sure, but its cool


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Tourenwagen said:


>


That's so DIR it makes me sad for those that think otherwise. When not in use, you have the coolest garage-couch too. :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


This is from an Audi TT right? And the owner hadn't changed the oil for 84,000 miles right?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

CactusAvant said:


> This is from an Audi TT right? And the owner hadn't changed the oil for 84,000 miles right?


Yes


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

Poor car, who the F doesn't change the oil for 84k miles? :screwy::sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> Poor car, who the F doesn't change the oil for 84k miles? :screwy::sly:


The same people that state "I will never buy a XXXX car again because I had to replace the engine at 84k miles."


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Tourenwagen said:


>


It was probably just an old, worn out 316 anyways.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> Yes


84k miles on the same oil?
I call BS.
More like 24k to 34k miles.
Once the oil is destroyed, the engine should go fairly quickly.
Unless the engine had a bad oil leak so they were adding new oil all the time.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Tourenwagen said:


>


Something doesn't look right in this picture.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> 84k miles on the same oil?
> I call BS.
> More like 24k to 34k miles.
> Once the oil is destroyed, the engine should go fairly quickly.
> Unless the engine had a bad oil leak so they were adding new oil all the time.


who knows  http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/s...OS-job-in-progress-after-40k-on-an-oil-change


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> 84k miles on the same oil?
> I call BS.
> More like 24k to 34k miles.
> Once the oil is destroyed, the engine should go fairly quickly.
> Unless the engine had a bad oil leak so they were adding new oil all the time.


Here is the original post by Prestige Auto Services: https://www.facebook.com/AudiA8Parts/posts/746457995452477



> We recently had an Audi TT 3.2 V6 because of an engine issue...The guys opened it up and this is what we found. This is the worst engine we have ever seen. Judging by the service manual it looks to have been 83,296 miles since the last service.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

08VWDUB said:


> lowered truck
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> How is that DIW?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Positive camber. It's what's cool now.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Joosh said:


> Positive camber. It's what's cool now.


It's been cool since the 20's.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, I took this picture with my potato from the train on the way to work today.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> Sorry, I took this picture with my potato from the train on the way to work today.


I saw a lineup of these on a dealer lot in FL this week, in all sorts of gawdy color combos. One looked like a Barbie car.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

trbochrg said:


> Sorry, I took this picture with my potato from the train on the way to work today.



This is OEM, Nissan is offering an accessory package called "Colour Studio". Blue and orange seems the most popular, but you can get white/red/orange/blue/purple/black


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The package should be called rape my eyes.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> The package should be called rape my eyes.


And you paid $500 for it...


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this monstrosity at Penn Dutch here in Coral Springs. A flashback to early 2000. It would better without all of the patchwork and busted bumpers


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> The package should be called *rape* my eyes.


You like using that word a bit too much. :sly:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Ouch!


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Porridgehead said:


> If this piques your interest, there's lots more here: http://newportconvertible.com
> http://images.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/porsche-cayenne-convertible-by-nce-1.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> While I agree the Porsche looks hideous, this looks very intriguing! [url]http://newportconvertible.com/tesla-s-2-door-convertible/[/url]


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I highly doubt a stretched tire was the cause of the blow out


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> 84k miles on the same oil?
> I call BS.
> More like 24k to 34k miles.
> Once the oil is destroyed, the engine should go fairly quickly.
> Unless the engine had a bad oil leak so they were adding new oil all the time.


I'm sure synthetic (which this car came from the factory) could go a lot more than 24k before the engine seized. Heck, the factory interval can be as long as 10k. 84k would be pretty impressive. It's possible it got a Jiffy Lube change at some point that wasn't in the records, however.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Spotted this on the way to drop my daughter off at school this morning. It's the rare AMG edition of the Chrysler 300:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> The same people that state "I will never buy a XXXX car again because I had to replace the engine at 84k miles."


the same people who buy the cheapest **** available, then complain about the car being a POS when said cheap **** fails and breaks everything connected to it.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
Doing it not my style =/= doing it wrong 

Car looks aired out, I bet it's actually much better looking at driving height


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Red lights on the front. :screwy:


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

I never noticed that huge glass panel on the A pillar til today.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> ^
> Doing it not my style =/= doing it wrong
> 
> Car looks aired out, I bet it's actually much better looking at driving height


It is aired out indeed, but that camber on the back made me :screwy:.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


Could he have air/hydraulic suspension and just be at full ride height for driving around? I could imagine if the suspension dropped to the fully slammed position it would look "normal" 

edit: except for the fact that his exhaust is already 2" off the ground :screwy:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ONLY DIW if you're stuck behind it in a no passing lap session....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:


"VIP"?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

^ Not my style but definitely not DIW. That vertical photo is DIW however...


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Weiner mobile on the corkscrew is the greatest Laguna Seca pic I've ever seen.

I am 100% positive I've never said that before.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

core5 said:


> "VIP"?


If the wheels weren't so aggressively cambered and a little smaller, it would be perfect. Clean TL otherwise.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MrMook said:


> Red lights on the front. :screwy:


It's so the people in front know you're actually braking and not about to rear end the f**k out of you right?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

IMO, this is DIR. Saw this truck while I was at work. Potato quality since I had the camera on my phone zoomed all the way 

Gotta love the twin tower memorial mural


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


> ^ Not my style but definitely not DIW. That vertical photo is DIW however...


I never want to see inside the mind of somebody who doesn't think that is DIR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At least he didn't rust the bumpers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure this is a well thought out mod.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Not sure this is a well thought out mod.


it is if he's Rick Grimes. :laugh:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> At least he didn't rust the bumpers.


DIR, without a doubt


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> ONLY DIW if you're stuck behind it in a no passing lap session....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously a joke or pr stunt... (hopefully.. not open track event with other cars)
Not DIW.
Would have been even better if being chased by a Mustard car.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Meet the new Citroen designer


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

ChiefWilNel said:


> Meet the new Citroen designer


**** you say?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> **** you say?


You're right, the ZAK is infinitely more reliable.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Needs longer wires


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> Meet the new Citroen designer


It's actually a Cadillac, says so on the rear.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> Needs longer wires



That car has to be a joke. Actually aren't those two different cars? The top is a early - mid 2000 Hyundai sedan, the bottom I have no idea. And dp I spy cyrillic writing on the _subwoofer_...?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Actually aren't those two different cars?


All pic are from different car, except the first two.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Outfitted with all the door stickers too. Weaving in and out of traffic


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Not sure this is a well thought out mod.


Kind of reminds me of that CR-V that gets posted six times a day here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Finally, a van for the molester who can't stop at just one


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Well... The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

not my shot, but still a serious WTF


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like that the owner of the Ram made the front end so ugly, that you almost don't notice the roof has been chopped off and replaced with a crappy "convertible" top.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

in this guy's defense, it is Florida. 


spockcat said:


>


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

GoForBroke said:


> in this guy's defense, it is Florida.


They really use a lot of drugs down there, don't they?


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> They really use a lot of drugs down there, don't they?


not so much drugs as it is the shallow end of the gene pool. i'd say it was inbreeding while doing drugs. that comes close to covering it. some parts are nice, and surprise you. the rest is pretty much everything you expect Florida to be.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/used-ca...-stoke-on-trent-fpa-201502040679285?logcode=p


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

Theres only 1 in the world, this is a unique opportunity to own a 1 off custom show car, and yes the propeller does spin via its own motor, flies perfectly, as featured on martin lowes signal 1's twitter page, this was created last year for an raf charity event, mot august 2015, ++no test pilots ++. **all our cars are indoors** part exchanges are welcome and debit & credit cards are accepted, £1,988


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/used-ca...-stoke-on-trent-fpa-201502040679285?logcode=p


ARSe?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess if this was made from a wrecked 240Z it isn't so bad but is it impossible to find a front clip for a 240Z?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently business is slow where this guy works.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I believe this car is already on this thread, with video too


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


I don't care if it's wrong or not...I love it.


----------



## Jeffley (Jun 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Thought the tail lights said "Ass hat" at first, then I enlarged the photo.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Some stuff seen around town recently














































This thing's been parked just inside a Walmart parking lot for a week now. I assume someone's eventually going to do something with it. Or not.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Claff said:


> This thing's been parked just inside a Walmart parking lot for a week now. I assume someone's eventually going to do something with it. Or not.


Looks like Johnny 5 in Short Circuit 2 after he got his ass kicked.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Just took a pic of this last week on Lyons near Sample


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Claff said:


> This thing's been parked just inside a Walmart parking lot for a week now. I assume someone's eventually going to do something with it. Or not.


No disassemble!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Guy bought this vr6 at auction


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NadaGTI said:


> Guy bought this vr6 at auction
> Spark-plug-sump-plug.jpg


My Vanagon has the same thread for both, too.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Claff said:


>


What is wrong with this one?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Apologies for the potatography.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Adam West's Audi?


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> Apologies for the potatography.


Honestly, ditch the decepticon logo and lower it and I think I'd be ok with this. Not my style, but not a horrible "Tron" type of custom look.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

koidragon1980 said:


> Honestly, ditch the decepticon logo and lower it and I think I'd be ok with this. Not my style, but not a horrible "Tron" type of custom look.


x2

i'd go with the white Tron look personally, but otherwise i agree.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Cr4shT3st said:


> No disassemble!


Johnny 5 is alive! :laugh:


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

koidragon1980 said:


> Honestly, ditch the *autobot* logo and lower it and I think I'd be ok with this. Not my style, but not a horrible "Tron" type of custom look.


ftfy


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw this today. Not even sure....


----------



## spokanevw (Aug 17, 2013)

jbarth09 said:


> Saw this today. Not even sure....


I'm angry about the side view mirror being askew. Everything else is awesome.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> If the wheels weren't so aggressively cambered and a little smaller, it would be perfect. Clean TL otherwise.


Other than the things that you listed it is a completely stock TL type S. So all you said is that a stock TL is clean....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jbarth09 said:


> Saw this today. Not even sure....


I remember back in the 80s....
I used to see all manner of older cars stuck on top of a 4x4 chassis in West Virginia.
Mavericks... Camaros.. always coupes tho.
I assume now that they did tat because the bottom of the car rusted out... and why not save the shell by sticking it on a truck frame?
Might be DIR if this saved it from crusher.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

Claff said:


> Some stuff seen around town recently





NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is wrong with this one?


i am guessing the hub caps?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spokanevw said:


> I'm angry about the side view mirror being askew. Everything else is awesome.


This. One of the projects I want to do is a lifted 2nd gen Camaro, actually.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jeepwreck said:


> i am guessing the hub caps?


But how are they wrong?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> This. One of the projects I want to do is a lifted 2nd gen Camaro, actually.


We all knew this already. :facepalm:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> But how are they wrong?


I don't think they're for styling; judging by the Skyactiv emblem on the car, this guy's a hyper-miler.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> I don't think they're for styling; judging by the Skyactiv emblem on the car, this guy's a hyper-miler.


duh! aero dynamic hub caps.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

shawshank redemption said:


> duh! aero dynamic hub caps.


Didn't think it had to be said, but someone posted it as a DIW, so stating the obvious is necessary here. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is wrong with this one?


Obviously... because the person taking the picture is passing on the right.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey buddy....you're doing it wrong!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this guy needs bigger wheels :laugh:


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


> this guy needs bigger wheels :laugh:


Should have invested in wheel locks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> this guy needs bigger wheels :laugh:


No, but somebody with a 350z did.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

passat911 said:


> Should have invested in wheel locks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't do a damn thing if someone really wants your wheels. Sucks for that guy though


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

passat911 said:


> Should have invested in wheel locks


No, he should have invested in a house with a garage...



:wave:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, he should have invested in a house with a garage...
> 
> :wave:


This.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

How the hell did they get the jack back out?

GTR's...supply wheels for 370z's since 2008


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> How the hell did they get the jack back out?


apparently the thieves cared more about their jack than that guy cared about his car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> How the hell did they get the jack back out?


If you notice the air dam, the driver's side of the car is up off the ground a few inches. That allowed them to get the jack back out after lowering it.

However, there doesn't seem to be one on the passenger side, so that's still a very good question. 

Any TCL car thieves, care to fill us in on how this is done?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> If you notice the air dam, the driver's side of the car is up off the ground a few inches. That allowed them to get the jack back out after lowering it.
> 
> However, there doesn't seem to be one on the passenger side, so that's still a very good question.
> 
> Any TCL car thieves, care to fill us in on how this is done?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> If you notice the air dam, the driver's side of the car is up off the ground a few inches. That allowed them to get the jack back out after lowering it.
> 
> However, there doesn't seem to be one on the passenger side, so that's still a very good question.
> 
> Any TCL car thieves, care to fill us in on how this is done?


I am guessing the same way I tend to get my VW on a jack. Have someone, or in this case maybe two people, lift at the fenders and slide it in or out.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Punctuation:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Bro truck people are so totally oblivious to so many things it's hilarious.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Saw this over the weekend...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

core5 said:


> Punctuation:


On a related note... I've always wondered why so much graffiti has quotation marks. Who are they quoting?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Wish i got a picture.Saw a brand new mk6 jetta with a VR6 badge on it :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess somebody actually does make a penis wheel cover.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> If you notice the air dam, the driver's side of the car is up off the ground a few inches. That allowed them to get the jack back out after lowering it.
> 
> However, there doesn't seem to be one on the passenger side, so that's still a very good question.
> 
> Any TCL car thieves, care to fill us in on how this is done?


notice how the stone is in the center / balance point. 2 people pushing down on the back and slide it out.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

jszucs said:


> notice how the stone is in the center / balance point. 2 people pushing down on the back and slide it out.


On the black car, not the grey one?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

There has got to be a better way to get a car onto the tow truck. 
Story goes that they lost control when going up. 


#


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> There has got to be a better way to get a car onto the tow truck.
> Story goes that they lost control when going up. #


Were they driving it up under its own power? 

or something like this?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> There has got to be a better way to get a car onto the tow truck.
> Story goes that they lost control when going up.
> 
> 
> #


Because its hard to contain that 136hp.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> There has got to be a better way to get a car onto the tow truck.
> Story goes that they lost control when going up.
> 
> 
> #


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like they had a pretty healthy running start at it. Awesome.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> How the hell did they get the jack back out?
> 
> GTR's...supply wheels for 370z's since 2008


forget the wheels, I would be more concerned with the possible damage to the rocker and brake rotors


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

ATL_Av8r said:


> Hey buddy....you're doing it wrong!


Why? He always wanted to drive a Porch!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, he should have invested in a house with a garage...
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


most of the guys buying/driving these cars live at home with mom and pops, or in an apartment; as they can't afford a place of their own. I love cars, but I'd rather have a nice place to live. 










looks like this car is parked in an apartment parking lot. surprise!?!!?


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

.LSinLV. said:


> most of the guys buying/driving these cars live at home with mom and pops, or in an apartment; as they can't afford a place of their own. I love cars, but I'd rather have a nice place to live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like townhouses, not unusual for them to not have garages.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> most of the guys buying/driving these cars live at home with mom and pops, or in an apartment; as they can't afford a place of their own. I love cars, but I'd rather have a nice place to live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please remember that everyone has their own priorities. For me, I really don't want to ever own a really expensive house (and at some point, my wife and I will probably move to different cities around our area every year just to get a feel for the different areas even though we could afford to buy a house) but I will probably always want to own a nice/expensive car.

The total value of our two cars right now is very close to the value of our our condo and we are 100% fine with that. 

If you want to judge me for that, go for it, but keep in mind that you might not be aware of that persons current situation.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Kar98 said:


> Why?


For those who don't know what the four rings are. AUDI BITCHES!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

tyintegra said:


> Please remember that everyone has their own priorities. For me, I really don't want to ever own a really expensive house (and at some point, my wife and I will probably move to different cities around our area every year just to get a feel for the different areas even though we could afford to buy a house) but I will probably always want to own a nice/expensive car.
> 
> The total value of our two cars right now is very close to the value of our our condo and we are 100% fine with that.
> 
> If you want to judge me for that, go for it, but keep in mind that you might not be aware of that persons current situation.


when did I pick on condo owners????

I talked about those in apartments and/or living with parents......stay calm folks.

unless I struck a nerve?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

tyintegra said:


> Please remember that everyone has their own priorities. For me, I really don't want to ever own a really expensive house (and at some point, my wife and I will probably move to different cities around our area every year just to get a feel for the different areas even though we could afford to buy a house) but I will probably always want to own a nice/expensive car.
> 
> The total value of our two cars right now is very close to the value of our our condo and we are 100% fine with that.
> 
> If you want to judge me for that, go for it, but keep in mind that you might not be aware of that persons current situation.


That's fine, but I still reserve the right to laugh at someone who parks a GTR outside like that.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Completely collapsed suspension on the front passenger side. Absolutely a hilarious thing to behold.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> Completely collapsed suspension on the front passenger side. Absolutely a hilarious thing to behold.


This same thing happened on my buddy's Evo once - though he had a valid excuse because the car had just gone through a rally event. I was riding shotgun on a 5hr drive in it, not the most fun thing ever.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

.LSinLV. said:


> most of the guys buying/driving these cars live at home with mom and pops, or in an apartment; as they can't afford a place of their own. I love cars, but I'd rather have a nice place to live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone that has had hand on expierence R&R on a few GT-R's; dropping it to the ground like that is actually causing more $$$ damage than the actual value of the stolen wheels. The care that is recommended by Nissan even when replacing a rear bumper or handling anything that has to deal with the lower air flow parts is crazy. You can't just remove stuff and lay it on the bare ground. If you are not putting the stuff on top of a table or rack, you have to put a cloth on the floor and the whatever it is you are removing. I was once isntalling an OEM rear view camera on one and reading all the required extra care as per the installation instructions was just :screwy:

Can anybody with insurance claims expierence say how close is this one to hit the sweet spot of totalled due to the amount of wheels, tires, underbody damage and brake discs? I know it is quite a lot $$$ if using OEM stuff.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

tyintegra said:


> Please remember that everyone has their own priorities. For me, I really don't want to ever own a really expensive house (and at some point, my wife and I will probably move to different cities around our area every year just to get a feel for the different areas even though we could afford to buy a house) but I will probably always want to own a nice/expensive car.
> 
> The total value of our two cars right now is very close to the value of our our condo and we are 100% fine with that.
> 
> If you want to judge me for that, go for it, but keep in mind that you might not be aware of that persons current situation.


Unless you started with very expensive cars or have a very cheap condo, you are talking in the past. One is mostly a depreciating asset while the other is typically an investment. If you both purchased 100k cars a couple years ago at the same time you purchased a 125k condo, I would bet your condo is much more of value than your 2 expensive cars.

Unless you get duped, there is almost no home/condo/townhouse you can buy that loses 10% the moment you sign the papers.

If you are happy with that, great. But if you are happy because you think the purchase price of your vehicles are the market value of them you are in for a shock. I know nothing of your situation so just speaking in theory. Many people I have talked to seem to believe that their 5 year old Toyota Camry is still a $30k car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> when did I pick on condo owners????
> 
> I talked about those in apartments and/or living with parents......stay calm folks.
> 
> unless I struck a nerve?





.LSinLV. said:


> most of the guys buying/driving these cars live at home with mom and pops, or in an apartment; as they can't afford a place of their own.


Come on, Larry. You're smarter than that.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Old Windy said:


> As someone that has had hand on expierence R&R on a few GT-R's; dropping it to the ground like that is actually causing more $$$ damage than the actual value of the stolen wheels.


That's true in so many theft situations. They break a $200 window to steal a stereo worth $100 that they will pawn for $20 :facepalm:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Nealric said:


> That's true in so many theft situations. They break a $200 window to steal a stereo worth $100 that they will pawn for $20 :facepalm:


Or slice a $1000 convertible top for pocket change


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Or slice a $1000 convertible top for pocket change


My friend had a junky 1995 Mustang convert. The window regulator was broken, so you could move the driver's window by hand. Someone sliced the top to get at change in the console, right above the easily openable window. :banghead: I man, it's obvous thieves don't care, but they also apparently don't think, or try hard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Or kill someone for a watch, $40, and two credit cards. Thieves are ***holes.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Or kill someone for a watch, $40, and two credit cards. Thieves are ***holes.


They really are,somebody cut a hole in my Wranglers new top for a ****ing Wendys coupon


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

VWmk3GTI said:


> They really are,somebody cut a hole in my Wranglers new top for a ****ing Wendys coupon


Wow, can you just unzip the top's back window down from the outside? That sucks!


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Or kill someone for a watch, $40, and two credit cards. Thieves are ***holes.


Down in Eugene, Oregon a homeless man was killed for his pipe and bowl of weed by 2 20 year old punks...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## scottbob99 (Jan 28, 2008)

TaaT said:


>




Possible they had turbo and non-turbo model of the same vehicle and just used a turbo housing with no guts??


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

scottbob99 said:


> Possible they had turbo and non-turbo model of the same vehicle


You're right, but it's a turbo model.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


> You're right, but it's a turbo model.


Thieves stole it!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

That's the turbo delete kit for improved drive-abilty, and less emissions. :thumbup:


----------



## slomofo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a pic of my own shortcoming, but this is how I cook canned soup at work because I never bring my own microwave safe bowls and I like eating it right out of the can for convenience and clean up. 












Nobody here drinks coffee, so this is the coffee maker's primary function.


----------



## slomofo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

This was not a one time affair. This tow truck dropped three cars off on this day and all three arrived on the back of the second tow truck.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

slomofo2 said:


> This is a pic of my own shortcoming, but this is how I cook canned soup at work because I never bring my own microwave safe bowls and I like eating it right out of the can for convenience and clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doing it macgyver? :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

slomofo2 said:


> This is a pic of my own shortcoming, but this is how I cook canned soup at work because I never bring my own microwave safe bowls and I like eating it right out of the can for convenience and clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait

What?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

slomofo2 said:


>


/thread


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

slomofo2 said:


> This was not a one time affair. This tow truck dropped three cars off on this day and all three arrived on the back of the second tow truck.


*F*ound
*O*n
*R*oad
*D*ead


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

just going to leave this here....


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Nik.moretto said:


> just going to leave this here....


Saskatchewan.


----------



## slomofo2 (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't get it. . . . Are there no Mexicans in Canada or something?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> *F*ound
> *O*n
> *R*oad
> *D*ead


The yellow tow truck is like 24-28 years old.
More like

*F*ix
*O*nce
*R*ide
*D*ecades


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## troyjule (May 1, 2008)

ThreadBomber said:


> Saskatchewan.


rprznt


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Nik.moretto said:


> just going to leave this here....


Local legend Nik!



G60 Carat said:


> Green shirt with a red car...


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Local legend Nik!


bahahhhahahha just died laughing!

are you in the sk dubs group?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Nik.moretto said:


> bahahhhahahha just died laughing!
> 
> are you in the sk dubs group?


Yup, (Joe West)
I look forward to seeing your R32 in person, Turtle was telling me about it a couple days ago.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Is this Brogan person really wearing one Mechanix Wear glove? Can he also moonwalk?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

No-no, the Sunfire guys name is Brogan


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/used-ca...-stoke-on-trent-fpa-201502040679285?logcode=p


i thought the cougar was only sold in NA?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> i thought the cougar was only sold in NA?


Surprise!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Cougar


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> i thought the cougar was only sold in NA?


----------



## poprocksncoke13 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> Local legend Nik!


I'm shocked he wasn't wearing a watermelon on his head.

for those outside of the microcosm that is western Canada. 

Saskatchewan Rough Riders is a football team in the CFL, their Fans will wear hollowed out watermelons on their head during Riders Games.









Kinda Makes Green Bay foam cheese hats look like smart business.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Fracas said:


> Kinda Makes Green Bay foam cheese hats look like smart business.


Stamps fans and their wigs aren't much better,



















There is some perks to "Riderville" though. :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>


this is kind of cool lol


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Hostile said:


> /thread


DIR?:banghead:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>


I know there are non physical handicaps, but I feel like that is not the ideal handicap vehicle (see license plate)


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>





beefjerky said:


> I know there are non physical handicaps, but I feel like that is not the ideal handicap vehicle (see license plate)


If it helps, I knew this person was handicapped mentally before I saw the plate.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Dat WING!!!:facepalm:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>


So, who's calling the number to find out how much they want?!?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> So, who's calling the number to find out how much they want?!?


Is it 352-206-0715? Don't want to call the wrong number.


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

EdRacer71 said:


> So, who's calling the number to find out how much they want?!?


:laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Middle of the day, Acura RDX with will all kinds of aftermarket LED lighting. Rear of it had even more unnecessary lighting. :screwy:









(Apologies for the awful photo)


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

check the windshield banner on this guy -- 



VWM4YH3M said:


> a few shots of my mk1 from stancewars and waterworks vegas


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> check the windshield banner on this guy --


As a cracker (cracka?), I hope he gets the shat slapped out of him for that. GD the white kids who think it's ok to use that term. :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> check the windshield banner on this guy --


I laughed. Good looking car too.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

It's awesome that these kids fit so perfectly into stereotypes.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I had beef when I saw it. I'm about to eat a pork chop for lunch though...I will report back.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

what does that mean? It makes no sense at all, regardless of that word.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Soft A, not hard R.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

JPawn1 said:


> what does that mean? It makes no sense at all, regardless of that word.


Coolio song lyrics.


----------



## iammclovin804 (Jun 3, 2013)

accidental l8 apex said:


> as a cracker (cracka?), i hope he gets the shat slapped out of him for that. Gd the white kids who think it's ok to use that term. :facepalm:


it's just a word


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Soft A, not hard R.





iammclovin804 said:


> it's just a word


Are you trying to get this thread Tooled?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


These must be getting cheaper, I need to check craigslist :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

^that's because the OEM wheels got stolen and are now on a VW.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> ^that's because the OEM wheels got stolen and are now on a VW.


Take a closer look, it's a Lincoln Town Car.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

its a Lincoln town car with a Rolls Royce kit, thats the DIR part.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

McBanagon said:


>


There is an M sport version. 









It seems people are adding an extra badge to the rear to match the one on the fender.:laugh:


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> There is some perks to "Riderville" though. :beer:


Do you call them Stamp Tramps?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

crannky said:


> Do you call them Stamp Tramps?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

A Rincoln!? That's actually a pretty good job, if not a little sad, but great execution nonetheless.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not knowing how to properly use a jack to change a tire


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


>


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Not knowing how to properly use a jack to change a tire


That's a widowmaker. A short fart could have knocked that car off. :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

crannky said:


> That's a widowmaker. A short fart could have knocked that car off. :laugh:


Those jacks are proof the Germans have a sense of humour.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

vwb5t said:


> its a Lincoln town car with a Rolls Royce kit, thats the DIR part.





G60 Carat said:


> A Rincoln!? That's actually a pretty good job, if not a little sad, but great execution nonetheless.


It's not a Rolls, it's a Bentley they're trying to make.

This is also a Town Car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Cox TV, you're doing it wrong....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably cost more to do this than buying an Audi or a BMW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bike owned by Metallitubby's Japanese cousin.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure if this is DIW or ******* genius.


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if this is DIW or ******* genius.


woah... some weird shii goin on in this picture. check out the half-invisible man.:laugh:

also looks like they tried to make a car invisible straight ahead.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> woah... some weird shii goin on in this picture. check out the half-invisible man.:laugh:
> 
> also looks like they tried to make a car invisible straight ahead.


That's where predator gets his oil changed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> woah... some weird shii goin on in this picture. check out the half-invisible man.:laugh:
> 
> also looks like they tried to make a car invisible straight ahead.


I guess it is time to play "ID that car"


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


Holy crap! I made a thread about this thing two years ago, with horrible pics!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...really-!-!-quot-for-the-Doing-It-Wrong-thread


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

How much do you think that thing weighs? That's some lumber Jetta stance right there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I guess it is time to play "ID that car"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> woah... some weird shii goin on in this picture. check out the half-invisible man.:laugh:
> 
> also looks like they tried to make a car invisible straight ahead.


There's probably a thread on a lumberjack forum somewhere......


> THIS IS MY NEW RAMP, CAR, AND MY COUSIN! Only pic I got. Can someone get my out cousin and car out?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> How much do you think that thing weighs? That's some lumber Jetta stance right there.


Looks like a safe. Getaway car?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> How much do you think that thing weighs? That's some lumber Jetta stance right there.


I get a funny feeling that might understeer a bit.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

He liked the black and yellow song too much or couldn't decide which color he liked best... why not split it!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that last page was amazing


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if this is DIW or ******* genius.


I've been in the south, the editing in this photo pretty much equates to a guy with a stack of warrants, and a bunch of cars that don't belong to him.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> That's where predator gets his oil changed.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I giggled myself silly when I read this. I'll probably laugh randomly a few times tomorrow.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That's where predator gets his oil changed.


*anytime*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A useless car with pointless mods for the sake of doing work?


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> A useless car with pointless mods for the sake of doing work?


Blur your eyes a little and that's totally a fish.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

All that work and you can't replace the back window?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> Blur your eyes a little and that's totally a fish.


I was considering poking them out after seeing that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

That plane is absofrickinlutely DIR.

http://www.speedycop.com/spirit-of-lemons.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Claff said:


> That plane is absofrickinlutely DIR.
> 
> http://www.speedycop.com/spirit-of-lemons.html


In context it is DIR. Out daily driving on the street though?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Evidence of it being driven daily is lacking.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> *anytime*


LMAO, that is awesome.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DIW yes, but you do what you need to do:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'll


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Who needs "The Club" when you can just chain your steering wheel to your seat frame!:facepalm:


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

"The Pink Lady" is DIR

http://berntkarlsson.com/

http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_...like/70s--80s-customslow/bernt-carlsson-vw-p/


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> *anytime*


golfclap.gif


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL at ANUSTART.jpg, we've obviously got an Arrested Development fan.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/125808381


----------



## Diesel_Mann (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4990215560.html


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> Who needs "The Club" when you can just chain your steering wheel to your seat frame!:facepalm:


at first I was like " whats wrong here?" then I read what was under the picture and gave another look, then :screwy::facepalm::facepalm:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Am I the only one who thinks that "log lift" is kinda of a cool idea? I mean it looks solid so why not. I know id use it lol


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Joosh said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4990215560.html


that looks better than it did coming off the lot. I vote DIR. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> that looks better than it did coming off the lot. I vote DIR. :laugh:


:sly::screwy:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Joosh said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4990215560.html





GtIVR6-RJ said:


> that looks better than it did coming off the lot. I vote DIR. :laugh:





1985Jetta said:


> :sly::screwy:


I'm torn here. The real Dino is so sleek in person, but this kit is all in good fun (love the "FOOLDYA" plate) and relatively well executed ... So I vote DISOR (doing it sort of right)


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Joosh said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4990215560.html


"This car gets 25+ mpg. and is 'Hoot' to drive." 

I can only assume there is a rabid owl hiding behind the seat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

heffe80 said:


> "This car gets 25+ mpg. and is 'Hoot' to drive."
> 
> I can only assume there is a rabid owl hiding behind the seat.


Ever driven a Fiero?
When they eventually overheat due to have the radiator angled way down in the front and long lines back to the rear engine.. and spew all manner of hot fluids all over the ground in front of the rear tires, they are a real hoot.


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> :sly::screwy:


call me crazy if you like, but to me, that is an improvement on the Fiero. 

Would I buy it? Or build one myself? Hell no. But I think it's... _sorta_ cool someone did.:laugh:


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

mini 1 ton truck - Buford HWY edition :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

12v Dub said:


> mini 1 ton truck - Buford HWY edition :laugh:


What's DIW?

Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

P Q said:


> at first I was like " whats wrong here?" then I read what was under the picture and gave another look, then :screwy::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


It is a gorgeous car, so it gets a pass from me.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vortexblue said:


> "The Pink Lady" is DIR


Holy Betamax!
http://www.palsite.com/slf1ovi.html


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


in the words of Johhny Tran "someone put in the wrench time"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes, that does not look like a Mercedes bus to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WWJD - what would Jesus dangle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is more funny than DIW


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Holy Betamax!
> http://www.palsite.com/slf1ovi.html



The Pink Lady doesn't f*ck around.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't want to loose any of my dirt!


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


That probably required a 50-point turn to execute.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## poprocksncoke13 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Spot all the wrong:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if all of these are wrong, but this is what I noticed. 

Louis Vuitton tint
Booty quote
Smoked tails.
That blue accent in the rear lenses. (signals? reverse lights?)
The extra C H E R letters on the back.
Blacked out (red) rear window behind c-pillar with the messy cut porthole.
Blacked out bow tie on hatch
Someone actually bought an Aveo.
Was there anything else?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

My mom's a big Cher fan too.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Why is this car not in Hallstar's gallery? http://hallstartint.com/?page_id=203


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Overpriced by about $500.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Might be rozaps...

https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/*******-innovation-inventions-9.jpg?quality=94&strip=all

https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/*******-innovation-inventions-10.jpg?quality=94&strip=all

https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/*******-innovation-inventions-6.jpg?quality=94&strip=all


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/*******-innovation-inventions-6.jpg?quality=94&strip=all


Saw an LS430 this morning in Silver Lake with a Coke 12-pack box covering what used to be a taillight .


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Rare Civic Type R Sport Edition Limited


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


> Rare Civic Type R Sport Edition Limited


For Pete's sake....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spent all that money "iceing" the car out and had no money left over for tire shine :facepalm:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Overpriced by about $500.


Could be a good Le Mons car if you can get it down to $350 or so.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Totally. 

Says it even has a newer engine, and it's a manual. Offer $350-400, get a junkyard hood and bumper and your well under the price cut! #racecar! :laugh: Locally the junkyards will pay $150 for any car, and pick it up just for it's weight in hulk.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> For Pete's sake....:facepalm::facepalm:


Everybody loves red painted brake drums


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


whoa they bedazzled the fugg out of it


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

ThreadBomber said:


> Everybody loves red painted brake drums


yeah I dont get it, that and fake brembos....really does that drop panties? or does that get the bros hard WHOA you dropped some money on BRAKES!!! you must be a balla!!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Speaker tubes?


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

^they're there to balance out the spoiler extension


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

#


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

How the fugg is that even possible? ^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> How the fugg is that even possible? ^


no idea


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


> no idea


:facepalm:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

TaaT said:


> madcamberyo.jpg


I think those "lips" are just barrels. Like actual steel barrels:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Electrified barb wire fence around the engine is genious for car thieves.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

TaaT said:


> no idea


Nice 4-2-1 header! good thing he used those unions.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

#


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

I rather like "NeRD Sport"... Maybe more than "TuRD Sport".


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> [/IMG]


I'm strangely intrigued as to what a 3MZ-FE sounds like through 2 fart cans.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

pontiac said:


> I'm strangely intrigued as to what a 3MZ-FE sounds like through 2 fart cans.


It didn't make a sound at all. I was expecting full blown rice, but this thing was OEM quiet. A nice touch was the Gangsta Chrome era Wheels. 


#


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

B-series with plumbing pipe header.

srsly, though, i wonder how many torks that added.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Whoever did the botox must have been blind.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> It didn't make a sound at all. I was expecting full blown rice, but this thing was OEM quiet. A nice touch was the Gangsta Chrome era Wheels.
> 
> 
> #


I think I find the ghetto chrome window trim more repulsive than the wheels.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Omnilith said:


> I rather like "NeRD Sport"... Maybe more than "TuRD Sport".


Yeah. I am really tired of seeing Turd Tacos around here.
I assume at some point Toyota changed the Prerunner to just TRD.
So many 2wd Tacos with 4x4 looks....


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Rent a truck you cheap bastard!


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> Rent a truck you cheap bastard!


(1%er voice) Why? (1%er voice)









SPORTS!!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Sad part about this is this guy probably gets laid a lot more than the guy in the video car. Women love that crap down here it seems.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

You know what's worse than a hummer on 37s, or any lifted truck for that matter? All the insecure soft bodies that make small dick jokes about them. That's the true DIW, it wasn't funny when I heard it 10 years ago, it's not funny now, and it never will be. What it is is proof of the joke tellers insecurity and inability to be funny.

That video was a cringe fest.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I still think it's funny when it's executed properly.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

konigwheels said:


> You know what's worse than a hummer on 37s, or any lifted truck for that matter? All the insecure soft bodies that make small dick jokes about them. That's the true DIW, it wasn't funny when I heard it 10 years ago, it's not funny now, and it never will be. What it is is proof of the joke tellers insecurity and inability to be funny.
> 
> That video was a cringe fest.


Something you want to tell us?


----------



## Tlee13 (May 7, 2015)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Something you want to tell us?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Something you want to tell us?


:laugh: Good one:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

konigwheels said:


> You know what's worse than a hummer on 37s, or any lifted truck for that matter? All the insecure soft bodies that make small dick jokes about them. That's the true DIW, it wasn't funny when I heard it 10 years ago, it's not funny now, and it never will be. What it is is proof of the joke tellers insecurity and inability to be funny.
> 
> That video was a cringe fest.


Soft bodies?


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Pinstripe said:


> Rent a truck you cheap bastard!


That was a publicity stunt. They're advertising for a renovation show on tv.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> Rent a truck you cheap bastard!


NEVER!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Raek said:


> I still think it's funny when it's executed properly.


Needs moar led bars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

konigwheels said:


> You know what's worse than a hummer on 37s, or any lifted truck for that matter? All the insecure soft bodies that make small dick jokes about them. That's the true DIW, it wasn't funny when I heard it 10 years ago, it's not funny now, and it never will be. What it is is proof of the joke tellers insecurity and inability to be funny.
> 
> That video was a cringe fest.


So now it's only ok to ridicule all retarded modifications that are not lifted trucks and suvs?
Got it.
I guess if they feel the need to spend that much money to be that much higher than everybody else in traffic while putting up with the ugly uncomfortable useless thing they are left with, then their fragile ego's probably can't handle any criticism no matter how accurate.

Seriously.. of all the vehicle mods, this one is the most in your face because the bumpers are actually in your face (or above your head).
It's the vehicle version of walking down the street with a loaded rifle.



* but I do agree that video was annoying.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> * but I do agree that video [about the small **** Hummer] was annoying.


His channel is full of rants and comments about other cars/owners. He would fit in here juuuuuuuuust fine.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> His channel is full of rants and comments about other cars/owners. He would fit in here juuuuuuuuust fine.



yeah, he seems like a really whiny cvnt , wouldn't be surprised if he already is a regular TCL'er... beige accord driver? or subaru? couldn't tell.... :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> yeah, he seems like a really whiny cvnt , wouldn't be surprised if he already is a regular TCL'er... beige accord driver? or subaru? couldn't tell.... :laugh:


He actually drives previous gen Mustang 5.0 with manual


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> His channel is full of rants and comments about other cars/owners. He would fit in here juuuuuuuuust fine.


You actually checked his channel after watching that annoying video?
You have way more time to waste than I do. :laugh:

FWIW- I have nothing against a vehicle modified sanely for off road use.
But most of us know when we see a purely cosmetic bro-dozer...
If you take an off road build too far extreme, it won't be street legal anyway.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


i get why you posted this, but i actually dont mind it. i am sure that this was done on a ratrod, and thus was about the style of doing it... not just trying to cut corners.
i have seen this type of thing done a couple of different times.

more


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

dunhamjr said:


> i get why you posted this, but i actually dont mind it. i am sure that this was done on a ratrod, and thus was about the style of doing it... not just trying to cut corners.
> i have seen this type of thing done a couple of different times.


Wouldn't this cause all sorts of ignition issues? Shorted wires in the rain or after hitting a bump, bad spark from too much resistance in the wire, etc.?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Nealric said:


> Wouldn't this cause all sorts of ignition issues? Shorted wires in the rain or after hitting a bump, bad spark from too much resistance in the wire, etc.?


You're going to need a lot of rain to short those out.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> You're going to need a lot of rain to short those out.


There's no undertray. Seems like spray from a small puddle would work.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

nightflyer said:


> Volvo w/ knockoffs.jpg


Bahahahaha. That made my day


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> There's no undertray. Seems like spray from a small puddle would work.


A guy stopped by my office last year with a rat rod he personally did everything on... and he had barbed wire spark plug wires.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7046924-rat-rods-I-think-I-finally-get-it








He said they gave him no problems whatsoever.
Maybe assuming is not the same as fact. (shrug)


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> A guy stopped by my office last year with a rat rod he personally did everything on... and he had barbed wire spark plug wires.
> He said they gave him no problems whatsoever.
> Maybe assuming is not the same as fact. (shrug)


I would guess it's fine as long as they don't touch either other or another metal surface


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I wonder what the electrical noise is like with those barbed wire ignition wires? I'm guessing they probably don't listen to a radio in those cars?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

DIW or DIR?



Seeing how it's a wrap, they have the option of going back to blending in with all the other white, silver, gray or black audis, bentleys and porshe sitting on our lot.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

btw in for pics from SoWo eventopcorn:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Soft bodies?


Yeah, fragile dorks who can't handle going through life without thinking about some dudes junk.

I'm gay, and straight guys talk about dick more than I ever have.

And I'm not saying the hummer isn't stupid, it's just low hanging fruit. This thread is for mistakes and stupid ****, not normally lifted trucks like everyone sees every day. BORING.

If boring non-fails and penis size is what you guys think is just _hilarious_ then that's fine. It's totally cool if the thread sucks.

And since you guys are probably foaming at the mouth imagining my hog, he's just an average dude, and my car is lowered. 

Shouldn't that make me like, 9in+ down there by your guys imaginary dong scale?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

konigwheels said:


> And I'm not saying the hummer isn't stupid, it's just low hanging fruit.


Exactly this. Keep it classy TCL.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

konigwheels said:


> I'm gay, and straight guys talk about dick more than I ever have.


I have straight coworker that is always doing "Have you seen this before" type jokes.. and showing a pic on his phone of some gigantic penis.
I'm like "dude.. why do you have so many pics of huge black cocks on your phone?" :screwy:
I'm straight... and have no clue why some straight guys do that.



>


Hardcoretarded.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I have* straight coworker* that is always doing "Have you seen this before" type jokes.. and showing a pic on his phone of some* gigantic penis*.
> I'm like "dude.. why do you have so many pics of* huge black cocks* on your phone?" :screwy:
> I'm straight... and have no clue why some straight guys do that.


Your coworker is gay.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

I have zero penis pics on my phone. Mine or otherwise. I've also never sent a dick pic before. Does this mean I'm DIW? Maybe my gf is different than most but she seems to prefer to just come over if she wants to see/use it.

Anyhow... On topic: 









Actually he's DIR a little.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Deep ellum^
️


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I literally had NO clue that's what soft bodies are. I thought you were making fun of fat people for some reason.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Kinda late to the party but the guy in the video is diw

Also this,



Raek said:


> I still think it's funny when it's executed properly.


I have two lifted trucks and think the small dick **** is awesome but it's gotta be funny, not said 80 times in a weird video. That was just uncomfortable to listen to :screwy:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I have straight coworker that is always doing "Have you seen this before" type jokes.. and showing a pic on his phone of some gigantic penis.
> I'm like "dude.. why do you have so many pics of huge black cocks on your phone?" :screwy:
> I'm straight... and have no clue why some straight guys do that.
> 
> ...


Straight guys don't.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


> Deep ellum^
> ️


Yup. It was on my walk from Anvil Pub to Pecan Lodge or vice versa.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


Nate *DERR* and Peter *STUPPARD*

pretty much sums it up.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

GTIXpress said:


> I wonder what the electrical noise is like with those barbed wire ignition wires? I'm guessing they probably don't listen to a radio in those cars?


I think a radio in a rat rod in general would belong in this thread. rat rod > radio


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

P Q said:


> I think a radio in a rat rod in general would belong in this thread. rat rod > radio



Yea, I guess that's true. Most don't have mufflers (or very little) so hearing a radio is probably out of the question anyways. :laugh:


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Fighting the urge to step on those tail pipes.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dick truck video was such a tense video all the way through. I kept waiting for him to kiss a curb and get the wheel yanked out of his hand into a tree in the median. Such a let down.


----------



## Lackey (Mar 14, 2000)

leitmotif said:


> I have zero penis pics on my phone. Mine or otherwise. I've also never sent a dick pic before. Does this mean I'm DIW? Maybe my gf is different than most but she seems to prefer to just come over if she wants to see/use it.
> 
> Anyhow... On topic:
> 
> ...


Frankie 45!


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>



found this pic on facebook


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Exactly why I refuse to buy a car thats been lowered in its life


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Exactly why I refuse to buy a car thats been lowered in its life


What a stupid statement. First off, that car is well past the point of being "lowered" by most people's standards and is in no way indicative of most lowered cars. Second, having a bumper folded in is really the worst that could happen to a car? Forget someone doing something like tweaking their frame and having it fixed by some back-alley shop without reporting it, nope. A purely cosmetic bit of "damage" that can be fixed by popping the bumper back into place ruins the car completely. 

:facepalm:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

jeepwreck said:


> found this pic on facebook


Took this video with my phone


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

There's a fake rich that lives near me and is playing the free parking game in DC with a mint CL63.
On a nice day he has to move it every 2 hours...he does it to avoid paying the building's $250 parking fee. Since I work from home and look out my window 9+ hours every day I see this guy all the time. He even uses a mitten and polishes it on the street, this is a block from DuPont Circle:










He missed the street cleaning yesterday and here goes the $125 ticket, he gets a ticket every few days:










I've played the same game with my beater for about a month until I paid over $300 in fines and had 14 days to stop parking my car anywhere on DC land else I would have my car towed even if parked legally.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Took this video with my phone


going put this in the "dumbest **** I have ever seen" box

If this is the car I think it is his blast pipes suck dick also and he deff lowered that car once he got there. No way he drove from Long Island like that


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

jeepwreck said:


> found this pic on facebook


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That car also has a for sale thread 

"car is babied" :screwy:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

alex_bgnet said:


> There's a fake rich that lives near me and is playing the free parking game in DC with a mint CL63.
> *On a nice day he has to move it every 2 hours.*..he does it to avoid paying the building's $250 parking fee. Since I work from home and look out my window 9+ hours every day I see this guy all the time. He even uses a mitten and polishes it on the street, this is a block from DuPont Circle:
> cl63.jaypeg


I can't think of many harder things on a car than starting it, moving it, and shutting it off that frequently without it reaching operating temp. So pointless to put that much extra wear on your car to save two fiddy a month. 










99% of the time I file hellaflush cars as DINMS. This one is just plain stupid. Such a waste of a car.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

P Q said:


> That car also has a for sale thread
> 
> "car is babied" :screwy:



to be fair, you can't exactly drive that car at anything but a snails pace... i think "babied" is a relative term... :laugh: ... wonder if any potential buyers would be interested in seeing those pics/vids of it beached...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Such a waste of a car.


Its a MK5 Jetta, who the **** cares? :facepalm: 
How many are you buying and warehousing to save them from stancebros?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys are obsessed with that bloody thing.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Exactly why I refuse to buy a car thats been lowered in its life





hognhominy said:


> Its a MK5 Jetta, who the **** cares? :facepalm:
> How many are you buying and warehousing to save them from stancebros?


You do, apparently. There's a difference between saying "oh that sucks" and actually giving two ****s. You are just looking to fight about it, it seems, since his opinion ruffles your feathers so.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

P Q said:


> going put this in the "dumbest **** I have ever seen" box
> 
> If this is the car I think it is his blast pipes suck dick also and he deff lowered that car once he got there. No way he drove from Long Island like that


It is the one you are thinking of Paul. I saw some rollers of it driving down, looked higher, prob a show dropper. Worst part is, I've heard him gloat about how he scammed insurance to get the car painted.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Please tell me it is on racelands...it would be the cherry on top


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

P Q said:


> That car also has a for sale thread
> 
> "car is babied" :screwy:


Link please :wave::beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

euro+tuner said:


> Link please :wave::beer:



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7152194-2009-vw-gli-custom-widebody-paint


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Ouch, posted that picture of his Jetta on his thread. Haha glws


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7152194-2009-vw-gli-custom-widebody-paint


"this car is babied, never beat on and well maintained"

:bs: :laugh: rofl


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

CHROME EDGE ALL THE THINGS...except the rear door...

:beer:
G

Sent via telekenisis


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7152194-2009-vw-gli-custom-widebody-paint


Looks like TCL folks were already there. The last two posts:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

2.0smurf said:


> Ouch, posted that picture of his Jetta on his thread. Haha glws


i look at it this way... the kinda kid thats gonna-buy that thing will see the pics/vids of it stuck in a field and will beg mommy and daddy to buy it for them, and i think the pricing of it reflects the "scene-points tax" that would come along with it... :screwy:

it'll appeal to someone in the built-not-bought/instant gratification/yolo-swag/hoodrat/fvckboi side of the scene....  :laugh:


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Edit: Yea I guess that's true, hell I bought a molested MK3 GTI so I can't really talk haha. Car had underglow on it.



FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks like TCL folks were already there. The last two posts:laugh::thumbup:


Not gonna lie, I've refreshed his thread a few times to see if he says anything about the video/photo. 

He will throw it on CL and someone will buy it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

2.0smurf said:


> Ouch, posted that picture of his Jetta on his thread. Haha glws



pfffttttt


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

alex_bgnet said:


> ...fake rich...CL63


Nope


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

D_B_Jetta said:


> CHROME EDGE ALL THE THINGS...except the rear door...


2 door illusion kit


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Spiller337 said:


> "this car is babied, never beat on and well maintained"
> 
> :bs: :laugh: rofl


But, the frame notch was professionally done... By what, professional hacks?


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Preppy said:


> But, the frame notch was professionally done... By what, professional hacks?


Well, I wouldn't want it hacked up by an amateur. :laugh:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7152194-2009-vw-gli-custom-widebody-paint


Wow. Derailed is an understatement.

Pwned.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That FS thread might as well say Amtrak in the subject line:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

ByronLLN said:


> Well, I wouldn't want it hacked up by an amateur. :laugh:


irony, you has it :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

if you guys aren't in the fs thread you should get on that. Its turning out to be quite great :laugh::laugh::laugh: The fan boys are starting to show their supportopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

P Q said:


> if you guys aren't in the fs thread you should get on that. Its turning out to be quite great :laugh::laugh::laugh: The fan boys are starting to show their supportopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


It's basically just that one guy who called us all broke and said we wished we could afford a $10k (i mean $17k) car.

FS ad from Barstool:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

P Q said:


> if you guys aren't in the fs thread you should get on that. Its turning out to be quite great :laugh::laugh::laugh: The fan boys are starting to show their supportopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


you guys are all turds. let the dude sell his car. :facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> you guys are all turds. let the dude sell his car. :facepalm:


I agree with you about the turd part, but i WILL NOT let this guy sell his car in peace :laugh:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> It's basically just that one guy who called us all broke and said we wished we could afford a $10k (i mean $17k) car.
> 
> FS ad from Barstool:


Fat dudes are a 50-50 crap shoot, but never, ever, ever, ever buy a car owned by a fat girl. uke:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> you guys are all turds. let the dude sell his car. :facepalm:


He dared modify his economy car in a manner TCL did not approve of. I don't know what he expected.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> He dared modify his economy car in a manner TCL did not approve of. I don't know what he expected.


But he really did ruin that Corolla.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> But he really did ruin that Corolla.


I fail to see what's so nasty about that Civic.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

PhillyGTIs said:


> It's basically just that one guy who called us all broke and said we wished we could afford a $10k (i mean $17k) car.
> 
> FS ad from Barstool:


 Humor, she has it and that's always DIR. :thumbup:



jreed1337 said:


> you guys are all turds. let the dude sell his car. :facepalm:


Maybe, but he's a liar on what seems to be two fronts, so no. Online ads get online "moderated/corrected". Don't like it because you get called out? Go scam on craigslist like everyone else where only you know you're lying. :thumbup:



Crimping Is Easy said:


> He dared modify his economy car in a manner TCL did not approve of. I don't know what he expected.


See above. :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Front bumper modified by a nature expert.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> ]http://i.imgur.com/uyHfOjV.gif


Dude, 73MB. Seventy-three megabytes. 

Just because you can post a GIF doesn't' mean you should.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


DIW because no one will be able to see it while in front of this car?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Dude, 73MB. Seventy-three megabytes.
> 
> Just because you can post a GIF doesn't' mean you should.


You still on dial up?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> You still on dial up?


No matter the download speed, a 30+ MB gif is rude and ignorant when the easily-found video exists. 

Same goes for vertical video and lazy smartphone screenshots.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

​


McBanagon said:


> No matter the download speed, a 30+ MB gif is rude and ignorant when the easily-found video exists.
> 
> Same goes for vertical video and lazy smartphone screenshots.


QFT


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> No matter the download speed, a 30+ MB gif is rude and ignorant when the easily-found video exists.
> 
> Same goes for vertical video and lazy smartphone screenshots.


keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Dude, 73MB. Seventy-three megabytes.
> 
> Just because you can post a GIF doesn't' mean you should.


Of the thousands of people on here, you're the only one who's complaining. This page loaded like any normal page for me with no problem.


----------



## Splattj1 (Dec 8, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> DIW because no one will be able to see it while in front of this car?


Hey, that's so the hearing impaired will know he's revving at them.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> Of the thousands of people on here, you're the only one who's complaining.


Probably because they aren't posted that often yet. Give it time.

Back to DIW. (@2:33)


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Pinstripe said:


> Of the thousands of people on here, you're the only one who's complaining. This page loaded like any normal page for me with no problem.


I'll complain too then, 30MB+ Gifs are idiotic.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Back to DIW. (@2:33)


Good Lord, this is turrible. Obvious they have never done any work on any vehicle in their lifetime. And the segment's title "Proud American" and "Blue Collar Man" soundtrack are ironic :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pinstripe said:


> Of the thousands of people on here, you're the only one who's complaining. This page loaded like any normal page for me with no problem.


I guess if people are trying to view a big gif on their phone using paid data they might have a complaint. But then again, they are also not that bright to be doing that. Otherwise, the pages do load fine for me too. However, due to complaints I've stopped posting any gifs. I can't be bothered to determine how large gifs are and how big is too big.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd forget how to change a tire with her standing there too


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

evosky said:


> Good Lord, this is turrible. Obvious they have never done any work on any vehicle in their lifetime. And the segment's title "Proud American" and "Blue Collar Man" soundtrack are ironic :facepalm:


It seems like the person who parked the car for the segment forgot to set the parking brake. Yet another reason it is important to set the parking brake.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I guess if people are trying to view a big gif on their phone using paid data they might have a complaint. But then again, they are also not that bright to be doing that. Otherwise, the pages do load fine for me too. However, due to complaints I've stopped posting any gifs. I can't be bothered to determine how large gifs are and how big is too big.


If it's a big size, or long, then you can bet it'll be big. Link it in that case.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

evosky said:


> Good Lord, this is turrible. Obvious they have never done any work on any vehicle in their lifetime. And the segment's title "Proud American" and "Blue Collar Man" soundtrack are ironic :facepalm:


They even prepped for the segment by loosening all the lugs. What did he have to do, give each of them a full turn? 

At one point the lug man was pulling on the tire with a lug still on it. They're lucky they didn't' get hurt.

I bet if you directed any of the cast or production staff of that morning show to the "do you use your parking brake" thread, they call AAA for the answer.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I guess if people are trying to view a big gif on their phone using paid data they might have a complaint. But then again, they are also not that bright to be doing that. Otherwise, the pages do load fine for me too. However, due to complaints I've stopped posting any gifs. I can't be bothered to determine how large gifs are and how big is too big.


The GIF crashed my android browser multiple times...._using my wireless network..._ if thats okay...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Probably because they aren't posted that often yet. Give it time.
> 
> Back to DIW. (@2:33)


Good Lord this was painful to watch. :facepalm:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> They even prepped for the segment by loosening all the lugs. What did he have to do, give each of them a full turn?
> 
> At one point the lug man was pulling on the tire with a lug still on it. They're lucky they didn't' get hurt.
> 
> I bet if you directed any of the cast or production staff of that morning show to the "do you use your parking brake" thread, they call AAA for the answer.


But they're representative of what I imagine most of America is like. And that pains me to a place deeper than I think my soul actually reaches.


----------



## demdubs (Dec 30, 2014)

PhillyGTIs said:


> But they're representative of what I imagine most of America is like. And that pains me to a place deeper than I think my soul actually reaches.


^^^ This. Agreed.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## demdubs (Dec 30, 2014)

EdRacer71 said:


>


and I go nuts when someone balls up their straw wrapper and sticks it somewhere in my car. ha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Good Lord this was painful to watch. :facepalm:




shows how out of touch with reality any of those ****wits, must have been nice to stay in the car and watch other people do the work.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

wolfcastle said:


> The GIF crashed my *android *browser multiple times...._using my wireless network..._ if thats okay...


There is your problem right there. I've got no issue using a computer with a real browser or even an iPhone and Tapatalk to view gifs large or small.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New low cost Benz model.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Good Lord this was painful to watch. :facepalm:


I'm a conservative, fox and friends is hard for me to watch...oh man so much more importuning stuff going on an they are doing silly things or getting opinions from no nothing celebrities about absolutely inane schit. I would love there to be just headline news for conservatives , leave this crap to wacky morning radio dj. oh and they couldn't have picked a better sample of "men" to prove a point on changing a tire lol


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> But they're representative of what I imagine most of America is like. And that pains me to a place deeper than I think my soul actually reaches.


the sad part is , as bad as you think it is, it is probably worse.

on a side note, many americans cannot change a flat or make an animated gif less than 30 megs, or film with their cellphone sideways.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ChiefWilNel said:


> oh and they couldn't have picked a better sample of "men" to prove a point on changing a tire lol


Yeah, like how to quietly chamber an AR15 so you don't alert the group of MF's in the room over you're coming for them.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


>




Well cleanliness is next to godliness, and once all his electronics short out I'm sure god will be seeing him shortly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Well cleanliness is next to godliness, and once all his electronics short out I'm sure god will be seeing him shortly.


Whenever I see pics/video like this... I always think they must have some forensic evidence they need to destroy.


----------



## its_amazing (Jul 18, 2004)

For those that don't visit the MKVII side of the forum...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7181007-WOW!!!-What-would-you-do-I-m-kinda-at-a-loss


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> No matter the download speed, a 30+ MB gif is *rude* and *ignorant* when the easily-found video exists.
> 
> Same goes for vertical video and lazy smartphone screenshots.


Funniest thing I've read in a while. "Rude and ignorant."

#2015


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bwahahaha, I would never even think to do that! What an imagination :laugh::screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doug Butabi said:


> Funniest thing I've read in a while. "Rude and ignorant."
> 
> #2015


Good point. "Either rude _or _ignorant" would have been more accurate. Could probably throw "lazy" in there somewhere, too.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Good point. "Either rude _or _ignorant" would have been more accurate. Could probably throw "lazy" in there somewhere, too.


I posted this in another thread, but I'll be in FL for a few days. Spockcat and I will be having a chat about his egregious gif usage.


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

core5 said:


> Bwahahaha, I would never even think to do that! What an imagination :laugh::screwy:


didn't catch it the first time. Ho-lee-sheet that's hilarious.:laugh:
from the same thread, the tech managed to bend the strut with his creativity!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> didn't catch it the first time. Ho-lee-sheet that's hilarious.:laugh:
> from the same thread, the tech managed to bend the strut with his creativity!


Any theories on how the "tech" accomplished this? Put the whole strut in a pneumatic spring compressor?


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Nealric said:


> Any theories on how the "tech" accomplished this? Put the whole strut in a pneumatic spring compressor?


from this thread

TL;DR 
Guy has a mechanic install his new springs/wheel spacers
Mechanic doesn't understand what wheel spacers are for...

See finklejag's post above.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

It was one of those places that you can rent a bay with a lift and work on your own car.
They also have "Mechanics" that can help you out or you can just flat out have them do the whole job.

They opened a place like this here a few years ago and i think it shut down.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MK7 section enough said.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

L OHHHH L :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> you guys are all turds. let the dude sell his car. :facepalm:


F that dude! Guy is a local and is a toolbag and a scam artist. Hope he gets boned on this in the end. Let him use my stock GLI wheels for waterfest one year and he was doing burnouts in the burnout pit. Found out by my friend showing me pics. I WAS PISSED and had to replace 4 tires. Hes a scenekid that wants attention honestly.:wave:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Nealric said:


> Any theories on how the "tech" accomplished this? Put the whole strut in a pneumatic spring compressor?





DC5275 said:


> Rears



OMG, that whole thing is just :laugh::screwy: Hub Centric suspension springs. How did he even managed to accomplish that?


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> OMG, that whole thing is just :laugh::screwy: Hub Centric suspension springs. How did he even managed to accomplish that?


Wood Glue and Popsicle sticks?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> MK7 section enough said.


I've been out of the scenester forums for a while, is the mk7 forum the new mk4forum or sth?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Claff said:


>


if I see a car like this, I automatically think; "No Insurance".  which is illegal in NV.


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

.LSinLV. said:


> if I see a car like this, I automatically think; "No Insurance".  which is illegal in NV.


Actually what comes to my mind is this (Got hit, paid by the insurance, spent all the money, too cheap to fix)


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

12v Dub said:


> Actually what comes to my mind is this (Got hit, paid by the insurance, spent all the money, too cheap to fix)


Liability only.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Florida.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

jettagli1991 said:


> Florida.


This deserves a Darwin award. Even as an ex-Floridian, that is just crazy.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^

I looked at that for a second trying to figure out what is wrong......then I saw it. :laugh:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Car was overheating, customer filled up the engine with water


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

My car has ben running warm for a while. Maybe that will keep it from overheating. And running.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

How did the car actually make it to the shop. Too bad they didn't put the tech's and service advisor's face when they found out that the car had water INSIDE the ENGINE. :what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> How did the car actually make it to the shop.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm gonna need you to go ahead and warranty this engine repair. Your bonehead technicians let the vehicle leave the factory with NO WATER in the engine! None!


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

jettagli1991 said:


> Florida.


he dead?


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

Move over lumber jetta...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

nightflyer said:


> Move over lumber jetta...


Holy ****. :laugh::screwy:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

CSFiend said:


>


best jif evar:thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

nightflyer said:


> Move over lumber jetta...


This may very well be the best photo I've seen in years.


----------



## afrost (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

PerL said:


> Car was overheating, customer filled up the engine with water


man i cant stand this crap....to make matters worse he did rotate his phone but it kept the same aspect, I dont even know how you do that


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> I dont even know how you do that


The phone locks in the orientation when you start recording.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Love the new mods on my pick up. Looks totally legit. Everyone I talk to thinks it's a real Escalade


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dcmix5 said:


>


Wow.
All that bling.
That poor old nitwit thinks it's a Cadillac.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Wow.
> All that bling.
> That poor old nitwit thinks it's a Cadillac.


Nitwit ay?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

saw this beauty this weekend trying to find some garage sale deals around town. made the GF take a pic so I could share. :laugh:










tried to explain to her what value this car held in the TCL realm, not sure she quite understood though.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> made the GF take a pic so I could share.


Thanks for letting us know you have a girlfriend :thumbup:


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Thanks for letting us know you have a girlfriend :thumbup:


In for pics of said gf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Holy flying Batman the last 3-4 pages of this thread take the cake, wow!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> saw this beauty this weekend trying to find some garage sale deals around town. made the GF take a pic so I could share. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what's worse... The car or the fact you go to garage sales


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ThreadBomber said:


> I'm not sure what's worse... The car or the fact you go to garage sales


I have found great stuff at garage sales, but those were 20 years ago...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

ThreadBomber said:


> I'm not sure what's worse... The car or the fact you go to garage sales


Collecting CRT TVs and Onkyo receivers is a serious business. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ThreadBomber said:


> I'm not sure what's worse... The car or the fact you go to garage sales


hey, i found a rolling 5 drawer Craftsman toolbox for 5 bucks that Saturday!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> hey, i found a rolling 5 drawer Craftsman toolbox for 5 bucks that Saturday!




Garage sales are usually a waste of time but occasionally you find a diamond in the rough. Good deal J:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ThreadBomber said:


> I'm not sure what's worse... The car or the fact you go to garage sales


I used to go to garage sales to find prizes for a summer party we have every year.

For $20-30 I could hand out walkmen, little football shaped electric dip warmers, blenders, silverware, and VHS movies, all day long.

One year I awarded a working Casio Rapman to my neighbor, and one of my buddies begged with her all night to sell it to him for $20










I think they are hilarious. I never go seriously, but I have seen some cool things go for really cheap.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> saw this beauty this weekend trying to find some garage sale deals around town. made the GF take a pic so I could share. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niueve's car?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Saw this poor 210 last week, yes that is an E55 subjected to pickup truck duties 


My guess this is owned by someone with a live-aboard boat docked in Annapolis.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with it. So what, the guy doesn't own a truck at had to move some..uh, something big. Probably wouldn't fit in the trunk with it closed and didn't want to put it inside on the leather seats (I wouldn't either).


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Saw this poor 210 last week, yes that is an E55 subjected to pickup truck duties [/img]
> 
> My guess this is owned by someone with a live-aboard boat docked in Annapolis.





KeiCar said:


> I see nothing wrong with it. So what, the guy doesn't own a truck at had to move some..uh, something big. Probably wouldn't fit in the trunk with it closed and didn't want to put it inside on the leather seats (I wouldn't either).


^ This. DIR IMO. It's only an E55. Nothing special.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Saw this poor 210 last week, yes that is an E55 subjected to pickup truck duties
> 
> 
> My guess this is owned by someone with a live-aboard boat docked in Annapolis.




Pfft, my AMG has tie-downs in the trunk from the factory and have come in very useful more than once. Don't want 400lbs. of water-softener salt shifting around too much. Nor 500lbs. of mulch.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Found this one on Craigslist.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ChiefWilNel said:


> niueve's car?


Only if it was passing an M3.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## afrost (Oct 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Hey, those "window holder uppers" can come in handy in a variety of situations :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

afrost said:


> Hey, those "window holder uppers" can come in handy in a variety of situations :laugh:


Sounds like a good csi episode. 
Post crash investigation....who stabbed the driver with two knives?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

afrost said:


> Hey, those "window holder uppers" can come in handy in a variety of situations :laugh:





BRealistic said:


> Sounds like a good csi episode.
> Post crash investigation....who stabbed the driver with two knives?


Didn't someone in here once got attacked with a AX in some sort of random road rage incident?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> Didn't someone in here once got attacked with a AX in some sort of random road rage incident?


Me!

(funny enough, I got the last payment for that last month, one year from the date of the court case, you have a good memory!)


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Me!
> 
> (funny enough, I got the last payment for that last month, one year from the date of the court case, you have a good memory!)


I'm gonna need a link to that thread


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Haha, here you go!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6887503


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

FF to about the 140 mark. These guys took the springs out and are riding on pucks


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Why are they so suprised about how low the car is? Those kids watch a bit too much Mighty Car Mods.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Joosh said:


> Why are they so suprised about how low the car is? Those kids watch a bit too much Mighty Car Mods.


Im not sure...im just glad it wasn't a mk4 this time :laugh:


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

I took these pictures a few months back.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Haha, here you go!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6887503





> He just wanted to axe you a question


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Me!
> 
> (funny enough, I got the last payment for that last month, one year from the date of the court case, you have a good memory!)


:laugh:


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> FF to about the 140 mark. These guys took the springs out and are riding on pucks


True revolutionaries of the stance scene. If one is not willing to sacrifice their safety and the safety of others, then they will never truly gain adequate social media attention that is desired so much by todays generation. No more will these brave young men be ridiculed with taunts of "lower it". Ultimate dapper status achieved.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>





BRealistic said:


> Sounds like a good csi episode.
> Post crash investigation....who stabbed the driver with two knives?


But notice how the sharp ends of the blade are pointed away from the driver....you know, for "safety's sake"......:laugh:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

wolfcastle said:


> FF to about the 140 mark. These guys took the springs out and are riding on pucks


please tell me these guys are doing it to be Tolls/ Pure comedic entertainment.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> FF to about the 140 mark. These guys took the springs out and are riding on pucks


monkeys with wrenches????


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

wolfcastle said:


> FF to about the 140 mark. These guys took the springs out and are riding on pucks


...I'm still waiting for the stance. Slamming a car on narrow high offset wheels is hardly "stance" by anyone's standards. 

I watched a few of their videos and they all seemed to be centered around saying they're going to "stance" a car and then doing absolutely nothing to it besides cutting/removing the springs and then gawking at how low it is. If you're going to ruin your car at least do it properly, come on :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Irony can be pretty ironic sometimes....


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Irony can be pretty ironic sometimes....


almost as bad as this, a guy shoots a woman in my town, hides out in Little Rock for a few days my PD caught him wearing this shirt


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> almost as bad as this, a guy shoots a woman in my town, hides out in Little Rock for a few days my PD caught him wearing this shirt


Hope they didn't shoot him. He looks unarmed.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

R-Dubya said:


> ...I'm still waiting for the stance. Slamming a car on narrow high offset wheels is hardly "stance" by anyone's standards.
> 
> I watched a few of their videos and they all seemed to be centered around saying they're going to "stance" a car and then doing absolutely nothing to it besides cutting/removing the springs and then gawking at how low it is. If you're going to ruin your car at least do it properly, come on :laugh:


You know....they could have just cut the springs in half and achieved the exact same ride height, with much better ride.

I couldn't even watch the video, a bunch of jackasses with no respect for anything. As soon as the lower the jack down "OHHHHHHHHHHHHH" Wow you lowered it, good job.  

"good thing we removed this thing". Uhh it's called a fender liner. I don't even get the point of this, borrow dads credit card, (you obviously already have his garage and old Lexus) buy $400 coilovers, slam the shiznit out of it. If you want to upgrade or in this case more likely after the car is a total POS, sell "lightly used" coil-overs in a year for $250-$300 your barely out anything.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Racing exhaust









It's very, very low restriction! :laugh:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Hope they didn't shoot him. He looks unarmed.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> Irony can be pretty ironic sometimes....


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

https://vimeo.com/131238996


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Those are everywhere... old rough truck hauling a ridiculous amount of stacked pallets down the street.
Must be lucrative...? 

(I assume those types.. and the ones that grab all the steel they can.. are disability/welfare/unemployment receivers trying to make some extra cash)


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Those are everywhere... old rough truck hauling a ridiculous amount of stacked pallets down the street.
> Must be lucrative...?


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Preppy said:


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Flowda


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Came out of nowhere I swear!!!


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Came out of nowhere I swear!!!


He SAW that coming. These puns are cutting me up.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Those are everywhere... old rough truck hauling a ridiculous amount of stacked pallets down the street.
> Must be lucrative...?
> ...


unfortunately stupid avant cut in front of me and I could not get video of the thing swaying at least 5 feet left and right. I thought the thing would tip. See these geniuses all over the place but this one was the least stable.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Those are everywhere... old rough truck hauling a ridiculous amount of stacked pallets down the street.
> Must be lucrative...?
> ...


He's on his way to the Pinterest headquarters.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

#


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Old Windy said:


> #


Oh you must have Facebook. This spammed all over mine yesterday :laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Oh you must have Facebook. This spammed all over mine yesterday :laugh:


Co worker senth this to me yesterday telling me how lucky I still am to not yet have kids. Thiers did something similar but in a wall in the house with sharpies when they were like 5 years old.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Wrong... or right?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Pinstripe said:


> Wrong... or right?


That falls under "so wrong it's right." :facepalm:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Flowda


Rolling advert for a vaping supply shop in Bonita Springs...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Came out of nowhere I swear!!!


...so nobody's gonna point out the "JMC" badge? :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

R-Dubya said:


> ...so nobody's gonna point out the "JMC" badge? :laugh:


Why?
That is the correct badge for the vehicle...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> unfortunately stupid avant cut in front of me and I could not get video of the thing swaying at least 5 feet left and right. I thought the thing would tip. See these geniuses all over the place but this one was the least stable.


You really need to stay on your avant guard.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why?
> That is the correct badge for the vehicle...


I don't doubt that, just got a chuckle out of the fact that it's nearly identical to a GMC badge


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

R-Dubya said:


> I don't doubt that, just got a chuckle out of the fact that it's nearly identical to a GMC badge


Different font.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

R-Dubya said:


> ...so nobody's gonna point out the "JMC" badge? :laugh:



Check the previous page...


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> I don't doubt that, just got a chuckle out of the fact that it's nearly identical to a GMC badge


I also thought it was funny. Was going to post a joke, but I wanted to see if TCL could produce something better than what I had in mind.

I wonder if they make a JMC Gimmy


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> I also thought it was funny. Was going to post a joke, but I wanted to see if TCL could produce something better than what I had in mind.
> 
> I wonder if they make a JMC Gimmy


You could always try doing a little research on your own before making poor jokes...
But I guess that might be a little hard for a dubber...
Here I will help get you started.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiangling_Motors


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You could always try doing a little research on your own before making poor jokes...
> But I guess that might be a little hard for a dubber...
> Here I will help get you started.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiangling_Motors


Insults huh? Can you try making posts without putting someone down and being a condescending d-bag? But I guess that might be a little hard for a TCL'er....

At first glance I thought it said GMC but had to take a second look, then thought it was funny. Made a joke, left it internal and didn't post it. Then I let someone know that they weren't the only one who thought it was funny. I then told of a joke I decided not to post at the time because I figured it was probably funny just to me. In case you missed it I said:



> Was going to post a joke, but I wanted to see if TCL could produce something better than what I had in mind.


It doesn't matter that it is a real company with its own models. Being an American I'm used to seeing pickup trucks with a GMC emblem, so seeing a pickup truck with a JMC emblem was something I found a little funny. 

Sorry that my sense of homor is different from yours. Perhaps you should lighten up and not take things so seriously in a thread that was purposefully created to showcase automobiles in a comical state.

Here, I'll help you get started:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humour

See look, I can use internets & post wiki links too!


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

Pinstripe said:


> Wrong... or right?


this is so right, that it would be wrong not to want it!


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You could always try doing a little research on your own before making poor jokes...
> But I guess that might be a little hard for a dubber...
> Here I will help get you started.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiangling_Motors


Jeez dude, who **** in your cornflakes?

Chinese companies are notorious in the automotive industry for blatantly ripping off designs, so a Chinese company sporting a badge extremely similar to that of an American brand that's been well-established for the better part of a century is humorous. Nobody's saying the badge isn't "correct" for that vehicle or doubting you for claiming it is.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

So classy.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that is kinda cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure if DIW or DIR.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bar/5075955503.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

R-Dubya said:


> Jeez dude, who **** in your cornflakes?
> 
> Chinese companies are notorious in the automotive industry for blatantly ripping off designs, so a Chinese company sporting a badge extremely similar to that of an American brand that's been well-established for the better part of a century is humorous. Nobody's saying the badge isn't "correct" for that vehicle or doubting you for claiming it is.


What is so extremely similar about the badge? 
The fact that it uses two of the same letters? 
The chrome bold font? Even if the font is different?
It is not like this is the only other company to use a bold font with *MC. 
And JMC tends to do joint ventures/badge engineering jobs for vehicles where they are licensed to use certain vehicles and change a few things to suit their market. It is not like they are ripping off designs.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

inb4


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

if you guys want to argue.. take it to Private Messages.
Don't get this locked.


Seen this yesterday.
The rear wing side supports seem larger than the rare OEM alloy wheels.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

^:screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Yea I don't get it either...

Apparently the story goes, he Is a huge mily Cyrus fan (go figure). Went to meet her somewhere and she basically blew him off and made fun of the tattoos. She has a point though, they are horrible. Guy goes and sells all his mily stuff, however there is always going to be one reminder of her, his daughters name. He named her after the singer:screwy: Why:banghead::banghead:

Why the hell would you name your daughter after "that".... What a role model I mean its one thing to deal with the whory image, but she is an awful artists well. Her music sucks.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Yea I don't get it either...
> 
> Apparently the story goes, he Is a huge mily Cyrus fan (go figure). Went to meet her somewhere and she basically blew him off and made fun of the tattoos. She has a point though, they are horrible. Guy goes and sells all his mily stuff, however there is always going to be one reminder of her, his daughters name. He named her after the singer:screwy: Why:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Why the hell would you name your daughter after "that".... What a role model I mean its one thing to deal with the whory image, but she is an awful artists well. Her music sucks.


You know a lot about this guy. Creepin' me out man:sly:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Yea I don't get it either...
> 
> Apparently the story goes, he Is a huge mily Cyrus fan (go figure). Went to meet her somewhere and she basically blew him off and made fun of the tattoos. She has a point though, they are horrible. Guy goes and sells all his mily stuff, however there is always going to be one reminder of her, his daughters name. He named her after the singer:screwy: Why:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Why the hell would you name your daughter after "that".... What a role model I mean its one thing to deal with the whory image, but she is an awful artists well. Her music sucks.


Note you posted that in the doing it wrong thread in the Car Lounge.
Maybe you intended the funny picture thread in OT?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Yea I don't get it either...
> 
> Apparently the story goes, he Is a huge mily Cyrus fan (go figure). Went to meet her somewhere and she basically blew him off and made fun of the tattoos. She has a point though, they are horrible. Guy goes and sells all his mily stuff, however there is always going to be one reminder of her, his daughters name. He named her after the singer:screwy: Why:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Why the hell would you name your daughter after "that".... What a role model I mean its one thing to deal with the whory image, but she is an awful artists well. Her music sucks.


I don't know. I kind of thought Wrecking Ball was sort of okay. A little bit. Kind of. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You know a lot about this guy. Creepin' me out man:sly:


Just a random thing I found on reddit last night...




BRealistic said:


> Note you posted that in the doing it wrong thread in the Car Lounge.
> Maybe you intended the funny picture thread in OT?
> ]


Yea I didn't mean to put it in here. Well I mean it is doing it wrong, so at least that part is right.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I don't know. I kind of thought Wrecking Ball was sort of okay. A little bit. Kind of.
> 
> Don't judge me.


Interesting musical taste for a 60 year old man...


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Interesting musical taste for a 60 year old man...


Watch the video on mute if you want. It's good stuff!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Interesting musical taste for a 60 year old man...


Indeed.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


>


would

and on further investigation, oh HELL yeah, TOTALLY would!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mirror (chrome) wrap + very dark (limo) tint on the windows = 3.7. 

Yup, 3.7 sounds about right, that being the amount of miles you can travel between _random_ police stops for the glare from the film & the inability to see the vehicle occupants behind the tint....


Good luck on that one...:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like it is at a wrecking yard or auction lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> would
> 
> and on further investigation, oh HELL yeah, TOTALLY would!!


With all that unnecessary pinstriping, one could be mistaken to believe this is on an Ohio dealer's lot somewhere. No doubt 1985jetta now loves it. :facepalm:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

There are a few instances of doing it wrong in this one. Can you find them all?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

tyintegra said:


> There are a few instances of doing it wrong in this one. Can you find them all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lexus F badge on an Acura.......that's all I got.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

vwbrvr6 said:


> lexus F badge on an Acura.......that's all I got.


Terrible "sport" decals, primer'd roof, crap on the door handles, for starters...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> Terrible "sport" decals, primer'd roof, crap on the door handles, for starters...


Black guy in SUV has two man-sausages?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ross1013 said:


> Terrible "sport" decals, primer'd roof, crap on the door handles, for starters...


Plus texting while driving.:laugh:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Ross1013 said:


> Terrible "sport" decals, primer'd roof, crap on the door handles, for starters...


All I noticed originally was the "F" badges and the "sports" decal. Nice job catching the rest of this.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> With all that unnecessary pinstriping, one could be mistaken to believe this is on an Ohio dealer's lot somewhere. No doubt 1985jetta now loves it. :facepalm:


The whole.car is unnecessary, lol


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

Not sure if right or wrong.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

tyintegra said:


> There are a few instances of doing it wrong in this one. Can you find them all?


The bottom of the Acura caliper/logo is always meant to face the valve stem. What a maroon


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

The_Hamster said:


> Not sure if right or wrong.


did vigirouszx build that?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

New category for that one - DIR Doing It Roadkill!

MINT!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is so extremely similar about the badge?
> The fact that it uses two of the same letters?
> The chrome bold font? Even if the font is different?
> It is not like this is the only other company to use a bold font with *MC.
> And JMC tends to do joint ventures/badge engineering jobs for vehicles where they are licensed to use certain vehicles and change a few things to suit their market. It is not like they are ripping off designs.


Pipe down already, they're similar enough for a damn joke.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> did vigirouszx build that?



Based on the lack of paper Mache I'm gonna go ahead and vote *NO*, on that one....

BTW, what ever happened to Mr. Vigorous...??? I'm still waiting on him to team up with Feliks (sp?) and build something ridiculous


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Based on the lack of paper Mache I'm gonna go ahead and vote *NO*, on that one....
> 
> BTW, what ever happened to Mr. Vigorous...??? I'm still waiting on him to team up with Feliks (sp?) and build something ridiculous


fire, wood burning stove in a paper mache van by the river


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Pour out a little Pabst for my homies who ain't here


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

> A truck just a bit too high went through a fail overpass and suffered the consequences Tuesday. (Photo: WBIR)
> (WBIR) - For the second time in a week and a half, a Knoxville roadway was shut down because a truck crashed into a railroad bridge.
> 
> A truck smacked into the bridge Tuesday afternoon on Central Avenue Pike in North Knoxville.
> ...


http://www.wbir.com/story/news/2015/06/30/truck-takes-beating-after-hitting-rail-bridge/29544601/


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hostile said:


>


side note, i can't stand the new style of protruding head lights and tail lights like on that toyota. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Hostile said:


>


I really hate when people park with their bumper hanging over the sidewalk too! Really grinds my gears.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

vastxpunk said:


> I really hate when people park with their bumper hanging over the sidewalk too! Really grinds my gears.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


MY EYES!!! :banghead:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I LOL every time I see that photo.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> I LOL every time I see that photo.


Mi Dos


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh snap they did da brake tuckt??


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> Oh snap they did da brake tuckt??


and an engine tuckt!!!! its a good thing she has a bicycle so that can tuckt her when the car tuckts out


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> [video=youtube;[/QUOTE]
> 
> so, so eloquent. (paraphrasing) "I wanted to do something on my own, so I had my Dad build it"


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

I couldnt even figure out what she was talking about half the time. Glad to know that her car is on suspension though. Was it naughty at school?


----------



## Fromdatomb$ (May 6, 2013)

rimz


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

don't forget suspension she said it twice so you wouldn't


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

08VWDUB said:


>


I kinda like it 
I think it should be all orange in the rear


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

No, not the sticker itself, and yes, I would bet it's photoshopped on....but....


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Madness? No! This is SPARTA!!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ He better have not stopped in the middle of the road to pick those up.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

KeiCar said:


>


Looks like he needs to get his ducks in a row.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Aflac insurance policy salesman?


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry about the quality, I had to zoom in with the camera on my phone.

That's last year's registration sticker floating out in space on the left and this year's registration sticker upside down and in the wrong corner on the plate.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> No, not the sticker itself, and yes, I would bet it's photoshopped on....but....
> 
> wagonmafia.jpg


..so what part is doing it wrong?  (not trying to argue, I just don't get what you're pointing out)


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> ..so what part is doing it wrong?  (not trying to argue, I just don't get what you're pointing out)


It's probably the watermarks.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

derangedsheep said:


> Sorry about the quality, I had to zoom in with the camera on my phone.
> 
> That's last year's registration sticker floating out in space on the left and this year's registration sticker upside down and in the wrong corner on the plate.


yeah some people are just fugging stupid. Arkansas just changed their 2 sticker to one, for example on the left side is the month , right side is the year. now its one sticker month/year, but they gave you blank sticker to cover the month with a diagram of how its suppose to look. Of course someone puts the month/yr on left side and blank on the right side...or my favorite, they put the month/year on the left, leaving the old yr sticker on the right or the guy that has placed his stickers everywhere over the years lol.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

PsychoVolvo said:


> ..so what part is doing it wrong?  (not trying to argue, I just don't get what you're pointing out)


The sticker is on a sedan, judging by the shape of the window


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

MikkiJayne said:


> The sticker is on a sedan, judging by the shape of the window


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Sent from a thing via another thing


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I was behind this today.


----------



## demdubs (Dec 30, 2014)

^^Probably just to drive the local chevy vs ford truck kids insane.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Was down in South Padre for the 4th, this was in the parking lot at Clayton's Beach Bar. They are basically using the bars that you see in parking lots, slightly buried, as a speed bump/way to make sure drunk *******s don't park in the lane. Saw the guy in the Camaro pulling up, knew he wouldn't make it, so I tried to get his attention to stop him -- he didn't stop.










That's his exhaust hanging off, it got ripped from the headers back. I literally lol'd for 10 minutes. :laugh:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Madness? No! This is SPARTA!!!



The half-a-Corvette emblem under the tailgate handle is a nice touch!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

PsychoVolvo said:


> ..so what part is doing it wrong?  (not trying to argue, I just don't get what you're pointing out)





MikkiJayne said:


> The sticker is on a sedan, judging by the shape of the window


bingo


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

core5 said:


>


That's not doing it wrong, that's doing it IDGAF

Although, he could have used the beetle in the background and we could have said it was the precursor to the Lumber Jetta.


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

Snapped this on my way to work today.

This is the most "flattering" angle, it's much more aggressive in person.

Rake YO!


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

^ A couple things could be going on there:

A-Started installing a lift kit the night before and ran out of time to do the front,and had to go to work in the morning 

B-Started installing a lowering kit the night before and ran out of time do the rear and had to go to work in the morning

C- owner thinks its a drag race truck, 

D-trying to start a new trend,instead of cali lean,cali lean trucks are the low in the back,high in the front


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

08VWDUB said:


> ^ A couple things could be going on there:
> 
> A-Started installing a lift kit the night before and ran out of time to do the front,and had to go to work in the morning
> 
> ...


Judging on the different tire sizes front to back, I think it's intentional.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

08VWDUB said:


> D-trying to start a new trend,instead of cali lean,cali lean trucks are the low in the back,high in the front


Is that a real thing? Horrendous. I see plenty of cars that look like that simply because they're neglected to the point that the rear suspension is completely shot, idk why you'd willingly associate yourself with that look.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

R-Dubya said:


> Is that a real thing? Horrendous. I see plenty of cars that look like that simply because they're neglected to the point that the rear suspension is completely shot, idk why you'd willingly associate yourself with that look.


Oh, it's definitely a thing here and has been for years. Make your truck look like it sees the dunes of Baja weekly, when it probably hasn't ever seen dirt. Lifted front end, lighting, fiberglass fenders and bedsides, rollcage in the bed with a spare, no liftgate, massive tires.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
Not your style? Yes
Doing it Wrong? Hell no


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> Oh, it's definitely a thing here and has been for years. Make your truck look like it sees the dunes of Baja weekly, when it probably hasn't ever seen dirt. Lifted front end, lighting, fiberglass fenders and bedsides, rollcage in the bed with a spare, no liftgate, massive tires.


I mean most of that stuff is pretty cool though, it plays the part well and the SLIGHT reverse rake with the widened front track actually does look fairly prerunner-esque.

The first truck that was posted seriously just looks like a stock ass truck with severely blown rear suspension.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^

As terrible as this is I'd be pretty interested in what the final result looks like. Obviously it will involve flares and a lot of camber.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Joosh said:


>


yeah can I get 10,000 volts on 2 please?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

That Merc few posts above:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> That Merc few posts above:facepalm::facepalm:


You can't handle the stants.










And he painted the taillights solid red.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

PerL said:


>


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

What vehicle was this?

And somebody needs to tell the woman on the right that a belt is not a Wonder Bra.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
Polaris Slingshot for people that don't know how to ride on a 2 wheel motorbike.:laugh::vampire:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually don't really mind those wheels on it.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

please don't tell me one of them is dead.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

vwbrvr6 said:


> please don't tell me one of them is dead.


LMFAO!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

VadGTI said:


>


That's bad ass as ****. id rock that


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

vwbrvr6 said:


> please don't tell me one of them is dead.


haha. :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Joosh said:


>


Is this the new Haggard Garage high dollar build?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> Is this the new Haggard Garage high dollar build?


Being from Canada im shocked you dont approve the hockey puck lowering mod....i just assumed you guys used pucks for all bushing etc or whenever applicable :laugh:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

At a dealership, apparently he didn't think the painting process through.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> Being from Canada im shocked you dont approve the hockey puck lowering mod....i just assumed you guys used pucks for all bushing etc or whenever applicable :laugh:


I'm using hockey pucks as bump stops in my Jeep. 

dealwithit.gif


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Claff said:


>


Uncle Phil from fresh prince? :laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

ic:Maximaic:

Are you talking about the wheels? Could be plastidip that the person just hasn't rubbed off.

Still, no effort to make the job look presentable. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> please don't tell me one of them is dead.





Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Uncle Phil from fresh prince? :laugh:


Spoiler alert.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ic:Maximaic:
> 
> Are you talking about the wheels? Could be plastidip that the person just hasn't rubbed off.
> 
> Still, no effort to make the job look presentable. :screwy:


Wheels

I get that the dip can be peeled once dry but I always waited to do projects I was excited about until I could finish them and not half *** it quick to get to work or wherever.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Are those space savers painted to look like white walls? If not, what size would they be? There soo small.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Are those space savers painted to look like white walls? If not, what size would they be? There soo small.


I'm guessing it's some old guy who wanted whitewalls but couldn't find any in the correct size, so he went with the biggest size he could find. 

It's quite a common sight out here, actually. You usually see it on S10's. It's the most bizarre thing.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I'm guessing it's some old guy who wanted whitewalls but couldn't find any in the correct size, so he went with the biggest size he could find.
> 
> It's quite a common sight out here, actually. You usually see it on S10's. It's the most bizarre thing.


Or he is going for the low rider look.
Or maybe he forgot to lower the hydraulics when he parked?
I have seen a few low rider jeeps in the past.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Uncle Phil from fresh prince? :laugh:


RIP


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Claff said:


>


Every good photographer knows a proper family portrait should be centered around an electrical box. :thumbup:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Joosh said:


>


WHY would someone do this?? :facepalm:


----------



## esphoto (Mar 24, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> WHY would someone do this?? :facepalm:


For mad scene points yo...c'mon bro, its totally sensible to hack up a good car for that hella flush instagram cred.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

CL ad:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Please tell me you have the link to the original ad. :laugh:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> ^ Please tell me you have the link to the original ad. :laugh:


http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5126697504.html


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] TransAm


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

LandKruiser said:


> [email protected] TransAm


lol @ 10 grand for that thing... :facepalm:


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> lol @ 10 grand for that thing... :facepalm:


Yes, but you clearly missed the "Zo6 Corvette rims", didn't you?


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

dcmix5 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5126697504.html


Oh God, it's local. And the beach pics, how original. I swear, every time I see someone take pics near the lake the car has a rebuilt title. 










> My baby is up for sale, wanting something new. Not in any rush to sell it. 98,xxx miles on it, will go up as its my daily driver. Very Very well taken care of. I keep her clean 24/7. Black leather interior. all new door speakers, polk audio 6.5's in the front and Rockford fosgate punch 6.5's in the back. Shes wired for subs. T-tops are amazing, no leaks, Tinted windows 5% all around. 305 on the rear, fat tires on the rear to stance her out. Super V exhaust, Shes loud . *Car is sooo reliable*. Nothing wrong with it at all. Im just looking to get somthing new. *Tires are in awesome shape because i work at a tire company*. *Motor is somewhat built,* alot more can be done to it. *Im open to trades, no bull**** ones tho*. Manual is a must or dont offer. Turbo, all wheel drive, subie, audi. Let me know! The price is OBO. KBB shows 10,000. Shoot me a reasonable offer!!


Might offer him my jetta, just to see what he says.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

someone posted these photos of a local vehicle


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)

Pickleheadguy said:


> Might offer him my jetta, just to see what he says.


Try coupon code "BALL IS LIFE"


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if the ice cream melted


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Saw this tonight..screw your lumber Jetta. I've a Camry outside, with 5 pallets and a weight bench on it.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats crazy,with no tags


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

Pic taken in Guanajuato, Mexico.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

pontiac said:


> Saw this tonight..screw your lumber Jetta. I've a Camry outside, with 5 pallets and a weight bench on it.


shame there wasn't a guy on with with a mullet getting his reps in.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

1. Handicap spot? Check
2. Tacky wheels? Check
3. Decal for a Vape shop? Check


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ all of that causes me physical pain


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

DocWalt said:


> ^^ all of that causes me physical pain










Sure its not cancer







?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

My friend pointed out that he may have raised it to 'fit dem shoes'. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Truck guys keeping it classy. Also note the parking job










And apparently this was spotted four hours north of me











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a reason his tool box no longer sits in front of a lift at a shop. He is a [email protected]#king idiot. I have met some real Einsteins in my time, but that guy is a special kind of stupid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GlhTroy said:


> There is a reason his tool box no longer sits in front of a lift at a shop. He is a [email protected]#king idiot. I have met some real Einsteins in my time, but that guy is a special kind of stupid


Not only stupid, but unsafe as ****. That has to be illegal. I can just envision the castors failing catastrophically and possibly causing all kinds of mayhem.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Spotted this one at the Bass Pro Shop car show at Patriot Place


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i think mannythechamp bought a DSM.....:sly::sly::sly: ....
> 
> http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/rwd-4g63-subframe-mod.460133/


After seeing this post I had to see how the car ended up. The guy finished it and put it for sale on facebook for 8,000!!! Take a look at it now... (it's since been painted white).


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

2.0smurf said:


> After seeing this post I had to see how the car ended up. The guy finished it and put it for sale on facebook for 8,000!!! Take a look at it now... (it's since been painted white).


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

...and no, I didn't intentionally take the photo in front of a large yellow building. Funny how they just kind of match.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

do we know if they guy wityh the tool box made it the place he was going? lol


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

2.0smurf said:


> After seeing this post I had to see how the car ended up. The guy finished it and put it for sale on facebook for 8,000!!! Take a look at it now... (it's since been painted white).



I only read a few threads over on that DSM forum. It basically reminded me of here, people in the know telling clueless guy it basically can't be done for 5k, guy accepts challenge anyway. Thats about as far as I got. From the looks of whatever that is he built, I guess he did manage to pull it off. Again, I didn't read any further. Perhaps he got all the parts for free and just paid for labor? 

If he did manage to pull it off on such a low budget then fit and finish is all the way down on the list and I'm more impressed with just getting it done then anything. So i'll give it a sort-of-wrong. Should have used the money to mod an already RWD platform but did it anyway. Ehh, alrighty then


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> I only read a few threads over on that DSM forum. It basically reminded me of here, people in the know telling clueless guy it basically can't be done for 5k, guy accepts challenge anyway. Thats about as far as I got. From the looks of whatever that is he built, I guess he did manage to pull it off. Again, I didn't read any further. Perhaps he got all the parts for free and just paid for labor?
> 
> If he did manage to pull it off on such a low budget then fit and finish is all the way down on the list and I'm more impressed with just getting it done then anything. So i'll give it a sort-of-wrong. Should have used the money to mod an already RWD platform but did it anyway. Ehh, alrighty then


The budget constraints are not the problem with the car. It's this:










The thing isn's structurally sound in the least. It is a hack job in the highest regard, and actually dangerous.


----------



## DaveMac122383 (Mar 5, 2015)

dcmix5 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5126697504.html


I put fat tires on her to stance her out lol. Also that is not an ls1 v8. Firebird and Trans am are two different models. There are no Firebird Trans Ams. And the best line of the ad, motor is somewhat built. Throwing an open cone filter on a stock engine is now considered "built" lol. It's a nice car for a fire bird and probably worth 3k tops. I think it's just a 20 year old kid that is a dreamer and in love with his "baby"


----------



## DaveMac122383 (Mar 5, 2015)

dcmix5 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5126697504.html


Also weren't base Firebird in 02 like 15k ish? It says KBB says 10k. Lol yeah 10 years ago. I really can't stop laughing at this ad.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Joosh said:


> The budget constraints are not the problem with the car. It's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh GOD! I didn't register that photo earlier. Look at those frame rails and whatever that spaghetti thin framework is behind it is... It doesn't look safe for simply a rolling chassis sans engine (like in the photo). Adding any kind of motor is probably going to stress that thin ass metal to the max, and thats just while its sitting still.


How does.... nevermind. Just nevermind.


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw this yesterday in Morehead, KY Walmart parking lot. 

Vince


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

With the wife unit at a concert a few weeks ago. Saw this while walking thru the "parking lot" (outdoor venue, so "parking lot" = "field." But, besides the point....) 
I almost fell over laughing at this:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> ...and no, I didn't intentionally take the photo in front of a large yellow building. Funny how they just kind of match.


To be fair, that font is the same size as used to proclaim RAM, straight from the factory.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> To be fair, that font is the same size as used to proclaim RAM, straight from the factory.



There are only two models that have Ram spelled out in the tailgate. One is the Rebel and the other is the fully loaded top of the line Laramie Limited. Every other one just has the old Ram head logo.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Loving the "spare" :laugh:



cuppie said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

http://forums.nicoclub.com/post6608707.html#p6608707


> russianbear54 wrote:
> What, if you don't mind me asking, happened to your old m56??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> http://forums.nicoclub.com/post6608707.html#p6608707


 Why ruin wheels on a car like that. I can I should mention that comes stock with some very nice wheel options. Glad he spun out


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

is that purse wearing a Gucci bag?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Funny thing is, it looks like she actually has a pretty nice tan. Then was like f**k it and slathered a bunch of varnish on her face for good measure...:sly::laugh::laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually went EWWWWWW out loud when I scrolled down to the pic. That's the type of chick that you don't let put her face on your shirt because it will leave an imprint


----------



## Al_Slade (May 22, 2015)

KeiCar said:


>


Tan courtesy of Sherwin Williams.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> Funny thing is, it looks like she actually has a pretty nice tan. Then was like f**k it and slathered a bunch of varnish on her face for good measure...:sly::laugh::laugh:


He is a bit shiny too..
Maybe it's sweat.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

devianb said:


>


93 Celica with Supra tails? Close enough!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


> img


trying to get this tread closed too?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> trying to get this tread closed too?


Plus, the text that is always superimposed on that image is completely out of context with what was actually occurring in that scene. 

Picard was trying to fool the Ferengi, who had captured Lwaxana Troi, mother of Deanna Troi, into thinking that he was in love with her. I think he was reciting a line from Romeo and Juliet at the time of the image capture. 

It was a good episode. Season 3 Episode 24, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
:thumbup::thumbup:


ST:TNG FTW!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> ^
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> ST:TNG FTW!


The best. :beer:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> is that purse wearing a Gucci bag?


You don't know what you're talking about. That's clearly a Coach bag. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Al_Slade said:


> Tan courtesy of Sherwin Williams.












More like McCormic or Heinz I think.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Plus, the text that is always superimposed on that image is completely out of context with what was actually occurring in that scene.
> 
> Picard was trying to fool the Ferengi, who had captured Lwaxana Troi, mother of Deanna Troi, into thinking that he was in love with her. I think he was reciting a line from Romeo and Juliet at the time of the image capture.
> 
> It was a good episode. Season 3 Episode 24, if I'm not mistaken.


Lol well duh That Picard image is a common meme and its actually doing it right... well doing it according that that meme. I think its the WTF Picard image macro.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Southern Jetta said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. That's clearly a Coach bag. :laugh:


haha.

worst part is i should know that. my gf has a coach bag. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> haha.
> 
> worst part is i should know that. my gf has a coach bag. :laugh::facepalm:



I personally think its more Louis-V brown than Coach.... :laugh:


(ITT: Guys debating purse material colors)


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> (ITT: Guys debating purse material colors)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadkill needs to step their game up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The wost dealer badge placement... this looks even worse in person for some reason.










Not sure if DIW or DIR..

#2 Pencil trunk lock?











And if you have the absolute easiest job with great pay and benefits.. at least TRY to make it look like work.
I thought about pulling our office grill and cooler out to him for a better photo op.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

replace bag of chips wih laptop and he would be ypur average tcl'er


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> More like McCormic or Heinz I think.


i bet the lady bits look like roast beef


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Posting here since (almost) everything about this video (and tug of war videos in general) is DIW.

I have to say though, at the end I had quite the obamanotbad face going on.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

DIW, I don't think so.










Remember where they are. I found that enjoyable Now if it took place on the highway during the day it would be a different story....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> And if you have the absolute easiest job with great pay and benefits.. at least TRY to make it look like work.
> I thought about pulling our office grill and cooler out to him for a better photo op.


He was probably on his lunch break.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> He was probably on his lunch break.


If I had just driven by.. I might assume that.
But he was right out front of our office.
That was his position for hours. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> If I had just driven by.. I might assume that.
> But he was right out front of our office.
> That was his position for hours. :laugh:


Seems to me the pot just saw the kettle as I'd bet 66-thousand posts you're not always busy while at work either.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Seems to me the pot just saw the kettle as I'd bet 66-thousand posts you're not always busy while at work either.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

There was an audible WHAT ARE THOOOOOOSEEE from me when I saw it.

Thing is, the work was done really well, and I'd drive it, tbh. With some PANK neons. Front kit was the EVO V style, with some huge-ass PIAA blueish foglights.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What work was really well done? A two tone paint job and aftermarket bumpers? A mediocre body shop could do that blindfolded.


----------



## poprocksncoke13 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

I am having trouble processing the fact that hood even exists.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> I am having trouble processing the fact that hood even exists.


its weird because there are a bunch of reptiles, and for some reason a manatee.


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Manatee. hahahahaha  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

ThreadBomber said:


>


With matching wheels and paint on the nose I'd totally rock that.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> With matching wheels and paint on the nose I'd totally rock that.


definitely


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Seems to me the pot just saw the kettle as I'd bet 66-thousand posts you're not always busy while at work either.


The only time I post at work- from the crapper on my phone and when on lunch or after hours while still around.
My post count just shows that I am regularly here.. and that I have never been banned and started a new user name.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> The only time I post at work- from the crapper on my phone and when on lunch or after hours while still around.
> My post count just shows that I am regularly here.. and that I have *never been banned* and started a new user name.


I wonder what that feels like????


<<<< nearly 45K posts under original name.....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> its weird because there are a bunch of reptiles, and for some reason a manatee.


What dimension is this? I don't even think Florida would think thats attractive...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Found a Liberty Walk Mustang in Nebraska today.


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>


That bitch has some bonus knee caps


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


Eh, seal it up real well, add water. With enough drugs and enough women that could be entertaining for and hour or so. When the high comes down, hooker drowns or engine floods just leave it and Uber your way home:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

Just go check out that website on the back of the mustang. A lot wrong there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Eh, seal it up real well, add water. With enough drugs and enough women that could be entertaining for and hour or so. When the high comes down, hooker drowns or engine floods just leave it and Uber your way home:thumbup::thumbup:


actually was a GM prototype vehicle. :laugh:

http://www.curbsideclassic.com/curb...ertible-gms-long-lost-prototype-rediscovered/










THIS is where Nissan got the inspiration for the Murano Crossdress Cabriolet.

Transvertible. Sounds like something Jenner might say.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

SmithersSP said:


> 1. Handicap spot? Check
> 2. Tacky wheels? Check
> 3. Decal for a Vape shop? Check


haha this made my day! The guy who owns the car can be found dead centre...see below.


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> actually was a GM prototype vehicle. :laugh:
> 
> http://www.curbsideclassic.com/curb...ertible-gms-long-lost-prototype-rediscovered/
> 
> ...


If ever there was a post I expected to be from 1985Jetta.....it would be this one...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Spotted this sweet Liberty Walk Scion on the way to work and took a photo with my potato


I had to keep my distance for fear that the bondo was going to fly off and hit me. The flares looked like the texture of dried oatmeal and the wheels looked like they were off of a trailer. 

I'll keep an eye out for this thing to get better photos the full car is a sight.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Stangy said:


> haha this made my day! The guy who owns the car can be found dead centre...see below.



Mr. Trying-too-hard in the center reminds me of another "look at me"..... Just f'in'g *LOOK AT ME!!* already guy:











Legend right there


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

SmithersSP said:


>


How is wrecking a car at the racetrack DIW?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

oh
oh no

oh no, oh no, OH NOOHNOOHNO*OHNOOHF*CK*


Wow that is insane that it rolled that many times. The momentum up until the point of impact must have been immense. Still cant believe it wrecked THAT bad.


Hope the driver is ok. Safety gear aside, that's a lot of shock to ones' self


----------



## Al_Slade (May 22, 2015)

poprocksncoke13 said:


>


I wonder if the amphibian is a relative of this guy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

ohio:laugh:


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I would hope there is a logical reason for this, but it made me chuckle.

Sent from a really cool mobile device with Tapatalk.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

GTIXpress said:


> I would hope there is a logical reason for this, but it made me chuckle.
> 
> Sent from a really cool mobile device with Tapatalk.












Scientific logic: This windsheild reflector is acting the same as an exterior window shade / shutter or brise soleil on your house. When the UV rays pass through the glass and bounce off the reflector, a small percentage of the energy is trapped by the glass. By stopping the UV rays before they can penetrate the glass, you are preventing the heat gain from the UV radiation all together (outside the minuscule amount of conductance from reflector to glass in this application). 

Was this the reason this person did this? No probably not. I'd wager it kept falling down off the windshield so they used this as a solution.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

dos said:


> How is wrecking a car at the racetrack DIW?


My only guess is because of the NOS rocket that went to outerspace.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


>


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Power5 said:


> My only guess is because of the NOS rocket that went to outerspace.


And the hilariously small harness bracket. Other than that, I got nothing.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Had a flat black hood with little blue daytime running lights.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw this over the weekend - stanced minivans!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm kind of feelin' that van.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

core5 said:


> I'm kind of feelin' that van.


Only if it has a 1000 hp engine setup and I don't see a radiator sized fmic so I doubt it very much.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Chockomon said:


> Saw this over the weekend - stanced minivans!


>not liking stance vans


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

That van is doing it right. On air ride. And sensible wheels, tucking the rears at that. Negative camber in the rear possibly caused by th fact it is air out and laying on the pavement. So yeah van I doing right, I am going to go out on alimb and guess thay OP doesn't support the mini van in general.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Taking weight savings to a new level :facepalm:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeez, I can't believe that thing still drives on the road.... quick someone post a photos of that chopped up engine bay. Don't ya'll have inspections in NY?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

That thing rears its ugly head again :facepalm:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

With that tire setup I am sure it's an absolute thrill at all the track days he attends.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Chockomon said:


> Saw this over the weekend - stanced minivans!


I can bet $100 that there are stolen parts inside that shop. Was this picture taken in Newark by any chance?


----------



## mr. history (Sep 28, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I can bet $100 that there are stolen parts inside that shop. Was this picture taken in Newark by any chance?


Googled the number....Union City


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Chockomon said:


> Saw this over the weekend - stanced minivans!











Me likey.



GlhTroy said:


> That van is doing it right. On air ride. And sensible wheels, tucking the rears at that. Negative camber in the rear possibly caused by th fact it is air out and laying on the pavement. So yeah van I doing right, I am going to go out on alimb and guess thay OP doesn't support the mini van in general.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



You know whats up.:thumbup: There are right ways to do things and wrong ways to do things and the only wrong thing with that van is its presence in this thread. Unfortunately there is no "Nice Van Stance" thread and since its already here, lets just appreciate it for what it is.





wolfcastle said:


>


Suicidal owner, god damn! Someone else mentioned inspections where this car is located.... yea. I don't see how the hell that thing is going to pass. 
I don't see a window sticker, but I'm not sure how NY does it. Maybe (probably) the guy just doesn't care. Or it could be possible that the engine and related parts are actually in decent shape and pass the emissions part without issue. The rest being visual maybe some benjamins fixes that.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Suicidal owner, god damn! Someone else mentioned inspections where this car is located.... yea. I don't see how the hell that thing is going to pass.
> I don't see a window sticker, but I'm not sure how NY does it. Maybe (probably) the guy just doesn't care. Or it could be possible that the engine and related parts are actually in decent shape and pass the emissions part without issue. The rest being visual maybe some benjamins fixes that.


As long as it passes emissions, safety inspections are easy to get if you "know somebody." The stickers are on the driver side on the windshield. A lot of that would probably technically pass though.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> As long as it passes emissions, safety inspections are easy to get if you "know somebody." The stickers are on the driver side on the windshield. A lot of that would probably technically pass though.


when my state did inspections I had a car fail because one of the fixed glass was missing(side glass on fox mustang). It was a beater but I had planned on replacing it.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> You know whats up.:thumbup: There are right ways to do things and wrong ways to do things and the only wrong thing with that van is its presence in this thread. Unfortunately there is no "Nice Van Stance" thread and since its already here, lets just appreciate it for what it is.


Eh I'm not a fan of just about anything stanced, but to each his own :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chockomon said:


> Saw this over the weekend - stanced minivans!
> 
> stance van


lipstick on a pig...


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's actually DIR, but take a good look behind the Rolls Royce.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> I think it's actually DIR, but take a good look behind the Rolls Royce.


:laugh:


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

That's Lemons racing. Pretty much anything that can go, will go. Very much not doing it wrong.

My personal favorite, though it's also not doing it wrong. (Which means that I am doing it wrong):


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Porridgehead said:


> That's Lemons racing. Pretty much anything that can go, will go. Very much not doing it wrong.
> 
> My personal favorite, though it's also not doing it wrong. (Which means that I am doing it wrong):



It took me a minute to see the car in there. So is that a car trailer made to look like a camper or a driveable camper?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Porridgehead said:


> That's Lemons racing. Pretty much anything that can go, will go. Very much not doing it wrong.
> 
> My personal favorite, though it's also not doing it wrong. (Which means that I am doing it wrong):


DIR (except the stinger  )


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with a stanced minivan.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Yes. Yes there really is.:wave:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Yes. Yes there really is.:wave:


Making a boring car more interesting is never DIW.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Making a boring car more interesting is never DIW.


ymmv


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> ymmv


omgwtfbbqmao


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Poop fitment. Poop paint and 3 piece wheels wasting their life away on a Cheerio filled lump sack. I guess I am missing the interesting?:wave: Now if a VIP Previa was sitting on my screen we wouldn't be having this convo but both examples of Honda Oddy's I am seeing are pure gahbage.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Poop fitment. Poop paint and 3 piece wheels wasting their life away on a Cheerio filled lump sack. I guess I am missing the interesting?:wave: Now if a VIP Previa was sitting on my screen we wouldn't be having this convo but both examples of Honda Oddy's I am seeing are pure gahbage.


What happened to shawnthemonster?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Poop fitment. Poop paint and 3 piece wheels wasting their life away on a Cheerio filled lump sack. I guess I am missing the interesting?:wave: Now if a VIP Previa was sitting on my screen we wouldn't be having this convo but both examples of Honda Oddy's I am seeing are pure gahbage.



you mean like this bad boy?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Poop fitment. Poop paint and 3 piece wheels wasting their life away on a Cheerio filled lump sack. I guess I am missing the interesting?:wave: Now if a VIP Previa was sitting on my screen we wouldn't be having this convo but both examples of Honda Oddy's I am seeing are pure gahbage.


It's somebody's daily **** hauling mobile. If you can spice it up with air ride and wheels, why not?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Did I suddenly get a transfer to the 'Stanced Minivan' thread?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

I wish there was a new version of the MPV. A 4wd minivan is cool.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that battery acid, potato salad, or great stuff?


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

core5 said:


> Is that battery acid, potato salad, or great stuff?


looks like delicious store bought potato salad to me.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

core5 said:


> Is that battery acid, potato salad, or great stuff?


Expanding foam


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Expanding potato salad


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Chockomon said:


> Expanding potato salad


Just imagine!  :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

core5 said:


> Just imagine!  :laugh:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PerL said:


> Expanding foam


Expanding foam battery tie-down...sure, why not:screwy:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Getting ready for the 2k15 Denver RiceCon.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Joosh said:


> Getting ready for the 2k15 Denver RiceCon.



All that work put into the paint job and they couldn't clean up the B pillar. THAT is what grinds my gears more then anything. The rest of the cars paint is....ehh. I've seen worse.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably never seen a dirt driveway much less an off-road trail.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Such a shame too. I'm not really a Jeep guy but think if I tried off roading with a bunch of other Jeep guys I would have a blast. 

That guy^^ right there, aside from the obvious immaculate cleanliness are those regurgitated puke wheels. Umph


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Claff said:


> Probably never seen a dirt driveway much less an off-road trail.


that is the poster child for mall crawlers and the reason that off road tires should not have low profile sidewalls or be in diameters >18in.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> that is the poster child for mall crawlers and the reason that off road tires should not have low profile sidewalls or be in diameters >18in.


How dare these companies sell something people want.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

His plate gives him a pass.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

I kind of like the gallardo inspired tail lights


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread just took a giant turn down "not my style" lane instead of staying on "doing it wrong" road


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

veedubman72 said:


> This thread just took a giant turn down "not my style" lane instead of staying on "doing it wrong" road


I dont know. Those exhaust pipes are pretty comfortably in the DIW realm.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> I kind of like the gallardo inspired tail lights


JDM tails Bruh. :vampire: Those exhaust pipes made me :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Joosh said:


> I dont know. Those exhaust pipes are pretty comfortably in the DIW realm.


Those pipes definitely made me question their taste. Despite that, those pipes are likely still functional. Slammed vans, riced out econo boxes and the mall crawler jeep not my taste either, but choice in style does not always equal DIW.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

But they modified their car in a way that I don't approve!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

wolfcastle said:


>


You dissapoint me, TCL !

All hell´s curses and demons should lay on your souls after this !


























no one mentioned DAT A55 !!!



curse´s on you


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh I noticed, but the pics aren't very good


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

His white shirt is covering most of it tho......


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

ThreadBomber said:


> Oh I noticed, but the pics aren't very good



I noticed too but I couldn't really get a good idea if she was of age. Didn't want to see pedo bear.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

vwbrvr6 said:


> His white shirt is covering most of it tho......


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

vwbrvr6 said:


> His white shirt is covering most of it tho......


Definitely DIW then.:laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> You dissapoint me, TCL !
> 
> 
> no one mentioned DAT A55 !!!
> ...


because there is nothing special about it, and possible under age.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

All taken by yours truly


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ADargetnI said:


> All taken by yours truly


You don't see this as much as you used to.
A neighboring house on my lower income urban street had a 57 Chevy coupe just sitting on the ground beside the house back in the late 90s... weeds growing through it.
Missing glass and trim.. all rust to my eyes.
People would stop and try to buy it..

"Yeah.. I'll take 8 grand for it. Not a penny less". :banghead:

Somebody eventually bought it.. no idea how much they paid.



>


And still faster than an M3.

(I don't see yard trailer towing with a car as DIW).



>


[/quote]

I actually have an idea for a product.
Some type of headliner fix "tape" that has little plastic prongs that poke through into the headliner board.
Sell it in metallic bling and bright colors.. might work.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChiefWilNel said:


>


I can't wait to hear 1985Jetta's reaction to that.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I can't wait to hear 1985Jetta's reaction to that.


Well, it appears to be able to move under its own power, so he's probably not interested. opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's the mod list of a mk4 golf at a small show today. We found it pretty comical..

Highlights "Turbo emblem on dash"
"Custom painted fluorescent green rear tow hook"
"ECSTuning license plate frame"


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

It's a '96 Oldsmobile, **** it. 













Accidental L8 apex said:


> Well, it appears to be able to move under its own power, so he's probably not interested. opcorn:


:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> All taken by yours truly


What am I seeing here? Its just a bunch of old cars rotting away. Might be of value to some, but that "some" I would think is a dwindling number. And like that other poster mentioned about the owner wanting something crazy ($8k) for his "classic", good luck with that. I think too many old timers breathed in a little too many vapors from their rich running engines:laugh:





ChiefWilNel said:


>





CostcoPizza said:


> It's a '96 Oldsmobile, **** it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Mr. goldtyre and Mr. Funwithfeces should join forces.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

With the wheel wells pushed up so much further where the hell does the engine go? How does the steering rack not interfere with.... everything?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> What am I seeing here? Its just a bunch of old cars rotting away.


:facepalm: I'm not some muscle car fanatic, but some cars deserve alittle more respect than letting a tree grow through the thing.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> With the wheel wells pushed up so much further where the hell does the engine go? How does the steering rack not interfere with.... everything?


I know a lot of Mini Truck people make their own frames to get around such issues:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> I know a lot of Mini Truck people make their own frames to get around such issues:



Maybe I don't know steering racks well enough, but looking at this example posted, its basically a straight line from wheel to wheel. Wouldn't the engine be right in the middle of the line:










Unless they make custom racks as well. Looking at that first custom frame, maybe the rack goes in front of the engine then has some kind of extended linkage to connect to each wheel??  zo kunfuzedid


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Unless they make custom racks as well. Looking at that first custom frame, maybe the rack goes in front of the engine then has some kind of extended linkage to connect to each wheel??  zo kunfuzedid


THey have the steering arms drop down low, and the steering rack under the frame. In this example, the frame is notched as well.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

No word if the horn played "La Cucaracha" or not.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That bike doesn't look any worse to me than all the Harley cruiser bikes covered in catelog bought bolt on bling.
At least that one is somewhat original.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> That bike doesn't look any worse to me than all the Harley cruiser bikes covered in catelog bought bolt on bling.
> At least that one is somewhat original.


Agreed. That's just a hold over from the 80's. Go to any goldwing road riders association meets back then and just about every bike looked just like that one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That bike doesn't look any worse to me than all the Harley cruiser bikes covered in catalog bought bolt on bling. * At least that one is somewhat original.*


Agreed, it's been JCWhitney'd to death. Just like Pep Boy'd with stick on vents, chrome door trim, fake badges, etc... we see in this thread. 

About original? That was never the issue. I'm sure most of this still exists underneath all that clutter. 













veedubman72 said:


> Agreed. That's just a hold over from the 80's. Go to any goldwing road riders association meets back then and just about every bike looked just like that one.


 Doesn'tmean that it wasn't DIW then.

There doesn't seem to be any in-between with these older Gold Wings. They are either stock, or totally cluttered with that stuff.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> There doesn't seem to be any in-between with these older Gold Wings. They are either stock, or totally cluttered with that stuff.


Pretty much. Dad has a mint '02 Wing and he hates the crowd/scene. He said you simply replace bars for restaurants and chrome for crap add-ons and the typical HD crowd and Wing crowd is exactly the same.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

whiteboy1 said:


>


I LOVE LEDS so the taillights alone almost make that car OK for me... almost. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of wrong going on there. That kind of extreme camber is nuts but the tails with the "chasing" led emitters is pretty neat. Whoever made up those (cause that stuff is all custom boards) is pretty talented.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

whiteboy1 said:


>


I have more information:



















I think it's quite neat, myself. But then again, I don't take cars seriously.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Pretty much. Dad has a mint '02 Wing and he hates the crowd/scene. He said you simply replace bars for restaurants and chrome for crap add-ons and the typical HD crowd and Wing crowd is exactly the same.


The wife was a whole lot more into Sons of Anarchy than I was. But one of the many things that annoyed me about that show was the parts that no 1%er biker would bolt on his ride. Most obviously, those stupid effing mirrors:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Zekkal said:


> Here's the mod list of a mk4 golf at a small show today. We found it pretty comical..
> 
> Highlights "Turbo emblem on dash"
> "Custom painted fluorescent green rear tow hook"
> "ECSTuning license plate frame"


 what!?!?!?! I don't even.......................................................... :facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

terriblemodlist.jpg



You'reDrunk said:


> what!?!?!?! I don't even.......................................................... :facepalm:



This is how i feel about some peoples mod list in their signature line


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Kar98 said:


> The wife was a whole lot more into Sons of Anarchy than I was. But one of the many things that annoyed me about that show was the parts that no 1%er biker would bolt on his ride. Most obviously, those stupid effing mirrors:


It's not like H/D was paying to have those new bikes with their new parts on them on that show or anything......oh wait, they were....


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

dos said:


> How is wrecking a car at the racetrack DIW?



I just assumed the DIW part was the guy, squatting next to the car, shooting iPhone video in portrait instead of landscape.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

evosky said:


> That thing rears its ugly head again :facepalm:


When is H2Oi again?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

wolfcastle said:


>


How often do you go to Monday Night Takeover? I've been there every other week, basically.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

That's got to suck.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> I LOVE LEDS so the taillights alone almost make that car OK for me... almost. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of wrong going on there. That kind of extreme camber is nuts but the tails with the "chasing" led emitters is pretty neat. Whoever made up those (cause that stuff is all custom boards) is pretty talented.


this


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

DIW or just not my style?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> DIW or just not my style?


rofl.

not sure if the cabby or film car's stereo is funnier.

east oakland... some hilarious cars there.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Raek said:


> How often do you go to Monday Night Takeover? I've been there every other week, basically.


Never, i live in Denver. I just re-purposed these photos for this thread :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> This is how i feel about some peoples mod list in their signature line


ORLY?


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> This is how i feel about some peoples mod list in their signature line





G60 Carat said:


> ORLY?


[checks G60 Carat's sig line]


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

wolfcastle said:


> Never, i live in Denver. I just re-purposed these photos for this thread :laugh:


Ha! I get to see this ridiculousness firsthand. If I knew there was a market for repurposed DIW photos


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> ORLY?





jmaddocks said:


> [checks G60 Carat's sig line]


Yeah, Carat's sig line is the worst! :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I actually have an idea for a product.
> Some type of headliner fix "tape" that has little plastic prongs that poke through into the headliner board.
> Sell it in metallic bling and bright colors.. might work.


Wouldn't spray adhesive be the way to go? sadly, no option for bling tho.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/5142343075.html



> *Rolls Royce Lincoln Town Car - $299000 (Nashville)*
> 
> This is a spectacular and unique Rolls Royce Phantom Replica made from a Lincoln Town Car!!!! Saves on costly repair bills, as all the parts and labor are for the 1996 Lincoln Town Car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not so sure thats DIW. 

Its hilariously bad to the point of.. I dunno. Being amusing. Like horribly low budget B movies.


----------



## zerogt86 (Aug 17, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> That's got to suck.


:screwy: I wonder why they wouldnt think to let off the gas....


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Raek said:


> How often do you go to Monday Night Takeover? I've been there every other week, basically.


I know this guy on LI. Cool dude. Everything about this car looks awesome except those dildo exhaust pipes and ive told him that too lol. He lol'd as well

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Not bad 299,000 for that Rolls Royce Town Car. Ebay M3 you've got some competition.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> It's not like H/D was paying to have those new bikes with their new parts on them on that show or anything......oh wait, they were....


I'm a huge proponent of LED technology and their usage just about everywhere. I try and replace any halogen bulb on my cars if a safe and proper LED alternative exists. On bikes the advantages of the technology is even better then on cars however if I had that HD as shown in that photo I would not have LEDS on it, at least not "modern looking" ones like in this case. There exists the ability to have the color closer to that of a traditional halogen bulb and I would go with something like that, in an enclosure more "period correct".... if I rode a HD..... which I wouldn't


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

advising someone to install caliper covers:



daczone said:


> You can do what I did which look way better than painted calipers (IMO) throw a set of Brembo covers on them. I have silver ones on my silver Prius and Red ones on my TT, So many people think they are legit.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

zerogt86 said:


> :screwy: I wonder why they wouldnt think to let off the gas....


Not sure if serious.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Who needs rear brakes anyways?


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

DIR?


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Honestly, don't hate it.^^^


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

^I don't think you can call that DIW. It may not be your taste but it's not a ridiculous car, and the shark teeth have been around forever. And they don't look terrible here.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

I saw that on my way home and had to stop and grab a pic. I wasn't sure where else to post. Haha. It honestly doesn't look all that bad. Not my style but I give the guy props for originality, since I've never seen that before, let alone on a S2000.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

fR3ZNO said:


>


That's awesome and DIR. "Stance" aside, that's a great vehicle to do that type of graphic and the graphics are good quality.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Spotted this one today at a local car show. From a distance I thought it might have been one of those 70's Stutz conversions, but, this one was even cheesier. I present to you, the Grandeur Opera Coupe....










I think this website explains it pretty well...
http://www.garageofawesome.com.au/i...spotted-cadillac-seville-grandeur-opera-coupe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

fR3ZNO said:


> DIR?





EdRacer71 said:


> Spotted this one today at a local car show. From a distance I thought it might have been one of those 70's Stutz conversions, but, this one was even cheesier. I present to you, the Grandeur Opera Coupe....


DIR.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> Spotted this one today at a local car show. From a distance I thought it might have been one of those 70's Stutz conversions, but, this one was even cheesier. I present to you, the Grandeur Opera Coupe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Longest hood ever? I think so!



1985Jetta said:


> DIR.




WTF is that? I mean, WTF WAS that?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is that? I mean, WTF WAS that?


Fox body Mustang


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is that? I mean, WTF WAS that?


Just for the record, I was saying the stanced S2000 and Grandeur Opera coupe were DIR, not the Fox. Shame though, as my favorite Fox Mustang body style is the convertible...


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

^^
That appears to be a fox body mustang at one point in its life

Sent from inside a trailer park


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that black car used to be a 1988 Mustang.


















GFX body kit. Never heard of it, but now I'm curious. Doesn't appear to be a one-off.

edit

http://www.designfactoryart.com/des...This=true&TB_iframe=true&height=475&width=800


> In the late 80's and early 90's, Jim Gerdom.designed several restyling packages for an aftermarket manufacturer. On many of these packages, Jim also did all of the clay work, as seen on the Thunderbird clay photo. Jim also created designs and sculpted the clays for the Beretta and Probe packages shown here. All of these cars were featured at the SEMA Show and in the enthusiast magazines at the time.
> 
> Some of the interesting features of the retro-themed Mustang GFX design are: Thunderbird headlights, cowl spoiler, low-center-mount driving lights, and turn signals in the side mirror (a characteristic of most of Jim's designs since the 1970's). The Thunderbird GFX and Probe GFX also featured cowl spoilers and turn signals in the side mirrors.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

They made more than one of those??!!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

frankenstein, those both have the front end of a mid 90s thunderbird


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

nice try bro!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

There's a car in my shop. 
License plate reads *ISHIFT* 
The car is an automatic..... 
:facepalm:


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

That GFX Mustang.... thing looks like something Leepu would have done.











Come to think of it, he did a Mustang convertible recently. I can't link pics from Facebook on mobile, here's a link.


https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...fid=13&_ft_=top_level_post_id.867323876688675


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> There's a car in my shop.
> License plate reads *ISHIFT*
> The car is an automatic.....
> :facepalm:


What! Going from P to D isn't shifting??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

cuppie said:


> There's a car in my shop.
> License plate reads *ISHIFT*
> The car is an automatic.....
> :facepalm:


I-shift is an automated transmission made by Volvo Trucks


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Spotted this one today at a local car show. From a distance I thought it might have been one of those 70's Stutz conversions, but, this one was even cheesier. I present to you, the Grandeur Opera Coupe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm: my dad had one just like it. Gawd I hated driving in that car....sooooo friggin ostentatious! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

pre-lumber Audi???


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

PerL said:


> I-shift is an automated transmission made by Volvo Trucks


 OK, fair enough. 
But, this is on an E46 convertible. 
A _car_ in my shop.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> pre-lumber Audi???


Ok, there was definitely a crane involved. Where is Unbanned Gerbil and what does he have to do with this.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> :facepalm: my dad had one just like it. Gawd I hated driving in that car....sooooo friggin ostentatious! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Bruh, if ya can't hang... ya can't hang!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#TeamBeretta


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

nightflyer said:


>


moran!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> moran!


no ragrets.


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

nightflyer said:


>



I don't know whether to :laugh: or cringe and :facepalm:

just wow lol


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

nightflyer said:


>


Patriotism at it's finest because "Murica!" , but then again, the more I look at it I'm thinking PS.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

thanks for the scoop!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

JRH2009 said:


> That GFX Mustang.... thing looks like something Leepu would have done.


this made me LOL. That dude sucks


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

P Q said:


> this made me LOL. That dude sucks


It was cool when he was doing it in a tiny garage in Bangladesh using nothing but hand tools, but no longer.


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)




----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> pre-lumber Audi???


DIR, in my opinion. 

My dad used to transport manure in the back of his (then) brand new E300. Like a boss.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

burnthesheep said:


>


Ugh. That makes me feel as dirty as accidentally walking past the aisle with the pre-teen sub-AA cup bras at Target.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> It was cool when he was doing it in a tiny garage in Bangladesh using nothing but hand tools, but no longer.


the show Leepu and Ptbull is out of a local shop here on Long Island. They even called my buddy greg (hardlines by swoops) in to do an air install and then never gave him any kind of credit or mention on the show. best part is the shop the show is out of is a normal repair shop that actually specializes in Benz


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

burnthesheep said:


>


Gotta keep the stripper pool fresh with new upcoming talent!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

P Q said:


> the show Leepu and Ptbull is out of a local shop here on Long Island. They even called my buddy greg (hardlines by swoops) in to do an air install and then never gave him any kind of credit or mention on the show. best part is the shop the show is out of is a normal repair shop that actually specializes in Benz


It's cool seeing some local people and VW guys on it but yeah, Leepu is a caricature and quite annoying with horrible taste


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Gotta keep the stripper pool fresh with new upcoming talent!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


>


:laugh: She needs to work more on that back arch (bend more at the knees), but it looks like she's got a good teacher.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

P Q said:


> this made me LOL. That dude sucks





Crimping Is Easy said:


> It was cool when he was doing it in a tiny garage in Bangladesh using nothing but hand tools, but no longer.





aar0n. said:


> It's cool seeing some local people and VW guys on it but yeah, Leepu is a caricature and quite annoying with horrible taste



_WHAT..? 

_


Wikipedia said:


> Leepu & Pitbull is an American reality television series produced by . The series features master mechanic and auto-garage shop owner Steve "Pitbull" Trimboli and _*world-renowned*_ Bangladeshi car designer, Nizamuddin "Leepu" Awlia. Leepu transforms any type of vehicle into his own vision by taking hunks of scrap metal and creating a unique but affordable custom car for their clients out of Steve's Pit Bull Motors Inc. on Long Island, New York.


I mean this just screams "Modern Classic"









Right, right? If not "Modern Classic" it at least screams something....


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> :laugh: She needs to work more on that back arch (bend more at the knees), but it looks like she's got a good teacher.




just realized, you are on sacwater too right?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> It's cool seeing some local people and VW guys on it but yeah, Leepu is a caricature and quite annoying with horrible taste


they didn't give greg any mention and that annoyed me


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

P Q said:


> they didn't give greg any mention and that annoyed me


Adam's reactions always make me laugh.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

veedubman72 said:


> Gotta keep the stripper pool fresh with new upcoming talent!



Hes not wrong.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> _WHAT..?
> 
> _
> 
> ...


I love how older descriptions of Leepu say "He takers old junkers and turns them into supercars"

Supercars? Really?
Now a supercar is a supercar if it looks fast even if just 50 hp? :laugh::banghead:

That being said- making that car by hand shows serious skill. :thumbup:
With some better wheels.. it would look much better imo.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Click it or ticket:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Florida :facepalm: Can someone explain why a person would do this? I couldn't tell if he was running spacers or just totally wrong offset. 




























Same outing I saw this comedian. Driver looked to be above 65-70 years old


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Click it or ticket:thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You think I posted this because "look.. some idiot hit this!"..
But no.
I posted it because "look.. some idiot covered a yellow post in a parking lot with black plastic.. and surprise, somebody hit it"
No, we don't care about the ascetics of the parking lots.
We need stuff sticking up to be well visible- day, night, rain, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you damage your car when you hit it?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Hyabusa_Trike.jpg


That's the "Triabusa" There are a handful of photos and videos of it online. It's also twin turbod.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Can someone explain why a person would do this? I couldn't tell if he was running spacers or just totally wrong offset.


Lifted with a wide stance, it's been around for decades.

And :facepalm: for saying low offset Forces are diw.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ADargetnI said:


> Lifted with a wide stance, it's been around for decades.
> 
> And :facepalm: for saying low offset Forces are diw.


At least 75% of the tires, front and rear, were beyond the fenders. Can you imagine driving that or behind that in the rain? And he was at least 8' wide yet lifted high enough that he probably can't even see the tires' edge. :screwy:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


got to hold up the old lady


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Lifted with a wide stance, it's been around for decades.
> 
> And :facepalm: for saying low offset Forces are diw.


Those wheels are ugly and ridiculous on a jacked up truck like that. Absolutely doing it wrong!

Side rant: 
Brodozers really should be made illegal.
7000+ lb truck all jacked up. What happens when one of those big ass jacked up trucks slams into a regular 3500lb passenger car?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Those wheels are ugly and ridiculous on a jacked up truck like that. Absolutely doing it wrong!
> 
> Side rant:
> Brodozers really should be made illegal.
> 7000+ lb truck all jacked up. What happens when one of those big ass jacked up trucks slams into a regular 3500lb passenger car?


Ok :laugh:

Same thing that happens when a semi hits a small car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> Ok :laugh:
> 
> Same thing that happens when a semi hits a small car.


Not always. The bumper height of a semi is lower than some of the brodozers.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Not always. The bumper height of a semi is lower than some of the brodozers.


Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> Ok :laugh:
> 
> Same thing that happens when a semi hits a small car.


As mentioned above, the bumpers of most semis are fairly low. Plus, semis really have to be of a certain size and weight. Bro trucks do not. Think about it: the crash protection on every single car is useless against a lifted truck, since the bumper of said truck is taller than the door of said car. They should absolutely be banned, or, at least, ordinances pertaining to bumper height should be created and enforced.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

ADargetnI said:


> Ok :laugh:
> 
> Same thing that happens when a semi hits a small car.


And do you want more semi trucks driving around town?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GTIanz said:


> Those wheels are ugly and ridiculous on a jacked up truck like that. Absolutely doing it wrong!
> 
> Side rant:
> Brodozers really should be made illegal.
> 7000+ lb truck all jacked up. What happens when one of those big ass jacked up trucks slams into a regular 3500lb passenger car?


A drunk driving a jacked up 4x4 hit one of my mother's friends in a Camry head on several years ago (rural two lane road).
Basically just decapitated her.. the guy in the jacked up F-250 was fine.. sigh.

Anyway- most of them are already illegal (depending on state).
Enforcement is basically non-existent in most places.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Anyway- *most of them are already illegal* (depending on state).
> Enforcement is basically non-existent in most places.



That being said, how does one find out the laws in their area?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> That being said, how does one find out the laws in their area?


http://www.liftlaws.com/
Is a good place to start.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> http://www.liftlaws.com/
> Is a good place to start.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry I brought up my rant against brodozers. Let's not get the DIW thread locked.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just grab some wheel covers at wal mart for the steel wheels... on your Rolls Royce. :what:


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Those wheels make me fee like the whole car is covered in 1" of bondo


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess if this was intentional.. an homage to a very pivotal scene in Back the the Future.. DIR.

But I think this was just a case of not checking the rear wiper sweeps before adding your stick figure family.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Let's just say it was on purpose.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone has a love for "speed" and badges. 











#


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I guess if this was intentional.. an homage to a very pivotal scene in Back the the Future.. DIR.
> 
> But I think this was just a case of not checking the rear wiper sweeps before adding your stick figure family.



I thought the DIW was Mr. halfbumper coming the other way.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> I thought the DIW was Mr. halfbumper coming the other way.


Wow- I didn't even notice that. 

But that's a fairly common sight here... we have several elevation railroad crossings.
And some drivers seem to be completely oblivious to the laws of physics.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

"Nicely Modded" blue plasti dipped accents! Couldn't get a front pic, but the wiper arms and front bumper were also treated to the humiliation.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> As mentioned above, the bumpers of most semis are fairly low. Plus, semis really have to be of a certain size and weight. Bro trucks do not. Think about it: the crash protection on every single car is useless against a lifted truck, since the bumper of said truck is taller than the door of said car. They should absolutely be banned, or, at least, ordinances pertaining to bumper height should be created and enforced.


If you require the bumper height on these lifted trucks to be "created and enforced" (they do in Maryland) - then lowered cars would need to be held to the same standards.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> If you require the bumper height on these lifted trucks to be "created and enforced" (they do in Maryland) - then lowered cars would need to be held to the same standards.


The old men on this forum would be all for that as well :facepalm:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

ADargetnI said:


> The old men on this forum would be all for that as well :facepalm:


I'm not so sure all us old men care as much about slammed cars. Though it seems that the police more strictly enforce the rules against the stanced crowd than the brodozer crowd.

Reason I don't care about the stance crowd is because it's their own lives that they are risking. Doubt I'd be looking at imminent death if I get t-boned by a 2800 lb purple honda civic with stickers all over it.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> I'm not so sure all us old men care as much about slammed cars. Though it seems that the police more strictly enforce the rules against the stanced crowd than the brodozer crowd.
> 
> Reason I don't care about the stance crowd is because it's their own lives that they are risking. Doubt I'd be looking at imminent death if I get t-boned by a 2800 lb purple honda civic with stickers all over it.


You mean like this rolling death machine?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hot Wheels said:


> "Nicely Modded" blue plasti dipped accents! Couldn't get a front pic, but the wiper arms and front bumper were also treated to the humiliation.


I've seen that eye-sore in town. :facepalm:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

330iZHP said:


> If you require the bumper height on these lifted trucks to be "created and enforced" (they do in Maryland) - then lowered cars would need to be held to the same standards.


Why? The only danger the bumper height of a lowered car poses is flipping a high riding vehicle, and that would have to be a pretty forceful impact. As a pedestrian, I'd rather be hit by a lowered car than a truck partially because less force and partially because the car is more likely to send you up on the hood than drag you along the undercarriage.
That being said, I like lowered cars and big trucks, and drive neither eace:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

You'reDrunk said:


> I've seen that eye-sore in town. :facepalm:


If he did the entire car in that color (save for the wheels/drums) it wouldn't look so bad. better than that appliance beige/gold whatever boring color you want to call it. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy trying to turn an F1 race into a WRC Rally


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Too soon?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This guy trying to turn an F1 race into a WRC Rally


I am going to go out on a limb here and say that this guy hasn't seen the Tom Pryce crash footage from the 70's....


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

This morning i found this Altima with a cardboard grille parked in the garage for the building i work in

Beautifully hand crafted from a diaper box or something.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

whoa, whoa, whoa, not so fast, buddy...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7039642-DIY-Carton-Fiber-side-mirror-cover&highlight=carton+fiber


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

haha i missed that thread. carton fiber grill!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> whoa, whoa, whoa, not so fast, buddy...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...iber-side-mirror-cover&highlight=carton+fiber



Incorrect! Please step aside and hand in your Car Lounge ID. That thread was just fine. 

-4 Intl, -2 Const, -2 Will, -1 Abil.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

@Kei Car: He made that thread and was referencing the cardboard grille


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

For your consideration...the ultimate brodozer:










Seen this idiot driving at highway speeds on 75 in Tampa on quite a few occasions. Probably the biggest truck I've ever seen outside a confederate flag adorned car smashing arena.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Fracas said:


> Too soon?


Bwahaha! I saw the thread on page 1 again and came to post this :laugh:

Although I wouldn't call it DIW, more like DINEPAS (Doing it not EPA Style) :vampire:


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

A1an said:


> For your consideration...the ultimate brodozer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would he even pump gas? That must be a sight. Needs a ladder to change the oil


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A1an said:


> For your consideration...the ultimate brodozer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At night this thing must be downright dangerous. All black. Just a few small taillights. Nothing reflective on the side like the red and white reflective strips you see on big truck trailers. This is FL for you.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> At night this thing must be downright dangerous. All black. Just a few small taillights. Nothing reflective on the side like the red and white reflective strips you see on big truck trailers. This is FL for you.


As much as it pains me to say this, I wouldn't mind seeing FL implement vehicle inspections like they do in other states to keep crap like this off the road. This same guy broke down on a very busy exit ramp from 75 during rush hour traffic and tied up traffic for a couple hours waiting for a tow since it was blocking pretty much the entire exit ramp. :facepalm:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

When I was in college, a truck like the one pictured rolled by me on my way home. There was a cop right behind me and he immediately pulled a U-turn and pursued. :laugh:


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

A4Ryan said:


> How would he even pump gas? That must be a sight. Needs a ladder to change the oil


In all my years of seeing these ridiculously lifted vehicles not once has that crossed my mind... Now I hope I see it one day!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

AnchorsAweigh said:


> In all my years of seeing these ridiculously lifted vehicles not once has that crossed my mind... Now I hope I see it one day!


Same here. I would pay moneys to see it.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

A1an said:


> For your consideration...the ultimate brodozer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is going on with the "frame"? Absolutely retarded :thumbdown:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A4Ryan said:


> How would he even pump gas? That must be a sight. Needs a ladder to change the oil


While ridiculous, it does have an extended rear bumper down at a reasonable height. 

I would like to see the front, and (by the looks of that tailgate design) his Harley.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Florida has no regulations on frame height.
Just bumpers and lights.
(Tho I do wonder the legality of creating your own custom bumpers to be able to meet these regulations versus the ones that came on the vehicle OEM that meet federal regulations)
Le sigh.

But they do require any vehicle going 20 miles per hour to be able to stop and 30 feet.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

ADargetnI said:


> What the hell is going on with the "frame"? Absolutely retarded :thumbdown:


I think the correct question would be: What the hell ISN'T going on with the frame? 




McBanagon said:


> While ridiculous, it does have an extended rear bumper down at a reasonable height.
> 
> I would like to see the front, and (by the looks of that tailgate design) his Harley.


That "bumper" isn't going to do anything except fold forward in an impact.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> While ridiculous, it does have an extended rear bumper down at a reasonable height.
> 
> I would like to see the front, and (by the looks of that tailgate design) *his Harley*.


Must be equaly as retarded as this truck.

< of to search for videos for Bro'Dozer Oil changes and gas fill ups.:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A1an said:


> That "bumper" isn't going to do anything except fold forward in an impact.


Could be. It's not clear enough to tell. Maybe it will keep someone from completely driving under the truck in an accident, maybe not.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope they roll this out to get in and out of the truck.


----------



## LTrainGLI (Sep 28, 2014)

What sucks is that truck might be street legal in Florida. Vehicles with a GVWR > 5,000 lbs are exempt from bumper height restrictions. There are also no lift/frame height restrictions. Size restrictions are 13'6" tall, 102" wide, and 40' long for a single vehicle. Fenders/mudlaps are only required on commercial vehicles. The only thing about that truck might be the height of his headlights. Has to have a minimum of 2 at a max height of 54" off the ground. No min/max height requirements on tail lights.

I've seen that guy rolling around on 75 as well. I'm pretty sure he can't see vehicles next to him at all without physically putting his head out the drivers window and looking down. I don't think I'd pass him on the right.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

LTrainGLI said:


> What sucks is that truck might be street legal in Florida. Vehicles with a GVWR > 5,000 lbs are exempt from bumper height restrictions. There are also no lift/frame height restrictions. Size restrictions are 13'6" tall, 102" wide, and 40' long for a single vehicle. Fenders/mudlaps are only required on commercial vehicles. The only thing about that truck might be the height of his headlights. Has to have a minimum of 2 at a max height of 54" off the ground. No min/max height requirements on tail lights.
> 
> I've seen that guy rolling around on 75 as well. I'm pretty sure he can't see vehicles next to him at all without physically putting his head out the drivers window and looking down. I don't think I'd pass him on the right.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0smurf said:


> I hope they roll this out to get in the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


>


Awwwwwwwhhhhhhhh nobody want's to play with me..



Yeah so when he go's to lowes to buy a 2x4 does he rent a scissor lift to put it in the bed?
Good thing he got that super duty to do all that hauling and towing. Oh wait.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Florida, state with some of the nicest roads in the country yet some of the tallest lifted pick ups. Not surprised at all that's in the Tampa area:facepalm:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Vehicular equivalent of a rhinestone Affliction tshirt.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Could be. It's not clear enough to tell. Maybe it will keep someone from completely driving under the truck in an accident, maybe not.


There is not much structural strength to it. The part connecting the "bumper" to the frame is just a square steel tube. Guess you could consider it a DIY crumple zone...should slow you a bit before you hit the tires, differential, or whatever. 

Have to give him some credit though. At least it doesn't have truck nuts.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

To be fair, these were on a Mustang.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

I forgot I took these. Taken in Syrcause NY a couple of months ago.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Speaking of fake brake rotors, I saw this junk at a local car show:










The car they were attached to was equally unimpressive:










Highlights from the placard include "rarity", "athletic body" and a blurred out license plate. 

Why?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Roketdriver said:


> Speaking of fake brake rotors, I saw this junk at a local car show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blur out the plates, leave full first and last name on plaque... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> Speaking of fake brake rotors, I saw this junk at a local car show:
> 
> 
> The car they were attached to was equally unimpressive:
> ...


Rule of thumb.
If you have to have a placard explaining why your car is cool and rare... then it's NOT.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

On one of Winnipeg's many and very classy Facebook auction sites had this ad.

Painted with rattle cans covering probably rust and damage and with some stone cold thug posed on it is this sweet beast.

















Filled with garbage as well.



> 2001 Chevy Cavalier not safety as for $1200.00 OBO it's a 5 speed, 2.2 engine. 4 cylinder 193,000 km. Wouldn't take much to get safetied. Selling cause I can no longer shift the gears; I have Carpal Tunnel in my hands really bad. If it wasn't for the Carpal Tunnel I would keep it.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

How much to get a lightened flywheel on my brakes?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Many years ago UK chain Kwik Fit showed a tv commercial featuring a guy putting a clutch in to an air filter housing  They're both round, right, so that must go there?


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> blur out the plates, leave full first and last name on plaque... :laugh:


Oops. Gonna blur that out.

This was at the same car show. DIW or DINMS? I wasn't a fan.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> blur out the plates, leave full first and last name on plaque... :laugh:


Baboon Dongs? Fan of "photoshop this girl out thread"?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5354662-Photo-shop-request-get-this-out-girl-out!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Baboon Dongs? Fan of "photoshop this girl out thread"?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5354662-Photo-shop-request-get-this-out-girl-out!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


No Ragrets


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GTIanz said:


> No Ragrets


Not even one letter!


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

GTIanz said:


> No Ragrets





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Not even one letter!


I did it wrong, FB hotlink pic.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
At least he acknowledges how stupid it was haha :laugh::laugh: He's a nice kid who clearly made some very poor decisions but I did see that he stripped the interior and got the motor running yesterday


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

aar0n. said:


> ^
> At least he acknowledges how stupid it was haha :laugh::laugh: He's a nice kid who clearly made some very poor decisions but I did see that he stripped the interior and got the motor running yesterday


Even nice kids can do it wrong.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> MK4 evolution


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

That's a Toyota Starlet btw, the predecessor to the Yaris/Echo.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PerL said:


> That's a Toyota Starlet btw, the predecessor to the Yaris/Echo.


And I don't believe it. Must be an art project. No tools, no broken glass, spotless bay, a four point lift wouldn't try to fold the car in half, and some of creases look painted on.

DebbieDowner.jpg


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I mean, just look at the pixels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> And I don't believe it. Must be an art project. No tools, no broken glass, spotless bay, a four point lift wouldn't try to fold the car in half, and some of creases look painted on.
> 
> DebbieDowner.jpg


Yeah.. is odd.

Though I do know of a local woman that hoisted her new boat through the roof of her new boat dock. :banghead:


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah.. is odd.
> 
> Though I do know of a local woman that hoisted her new boat through the roof of her new boat dock. :banghead:


Women amirite.....


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> You mean like this rolling death machine?


Yaris En Fuego?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


That long travel suspension kit though :thumbup:


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/cto/5251096665.html


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

08VWDUB said:


> http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/cto/5251096665.html


damn, wtf dude is so stupid he took pictures of jpgs on his computer??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> damn, wtf dude is so stupid he took pictures of jpgs on his computer??


LOL









I'm guessing he created the using the Craigslist phone app, and had NO IDEA how to get the photos from the phone to the PC or vice versa.

Just when people started to understand how the internet/computers/digital images work, the smartphone came along and ****ed it all up.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

08VWDUB said:


>


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I missing something? 

Edit: I mean other than the spark plug shown as the diesel injector LOL! :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

McBanagon said:


>


Someone's fenders wells are about to get phuct.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Crazy how well that dually axle fits


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

08VWDUB said:


> Crazy how well that dually axle fits


Widened Splash bed would look pretty awesome on that.


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with that, just room for improvement. Fender flares maybe?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Widened Splash bed would look pretty awesome on that.


Would drive!


----------



## Buzzkill (Feb 9, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> Someone's fenders wells are about to get phuct.


Doesn't stop the dubbers.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

That ranger does not have a dually rear axle, just a factory axle with steel wheels reversed and bolted to the faces of the original wheels.

Fail. And since those exterior wheels are reversed, I hope something was done for lug seating, which I doubt. Probably shakes like hell going down the road.

Edit: on a second look it also seems that the tires are making contact and physically pushing the outboard tires out. This continued contact will heat up VERY quickly and likely cause a catastrophic sidewall blowout.

****s dangerous yo!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

konigwheels said:


> That ranger does not have a dually rear axle, just a factory axle with steel wheels reversed and bolted to the faces of the original wheels.
> 
> Fail. And since those exterior wheels are reversed, I hope something was done for lug seating, which I doubt. Probably shakes like hell going down the road.
> 
> ...


There must be some sort of dually conversion, or at least dually wheels on there. If not, that must be some seriously long lugs to keep the wheels in place with a standard single wheel offset.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

08VWDUB said:


> http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/cto/5251096665.html


Broduski gon be mad

$10,900 and it's yours, though it is not all show and no go

































http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5262714751.html


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Clearly in rear facing car seats


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MCTB said:


> ranger


They should've put all the kids in the cab with the driver and the rest of the adults in the bed...

One thing I don't understand is mandating that seatbelts be worn, but allowing people to ride in the back of a truck (not that I care if you ride in the back of a truck).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Florida. Need I say more?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:screwy:


























http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/5225235652.html


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Yeah, idk if the roof was damaged already. It's not like it's going to hurt the resale value of a 2003 Montero with almost 150K. Probably needs a roll bar for safety / structural rigidity though.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this should fold up nicely in an accident! :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> this should fold up nicely in an accident! :facepalm:


I like their/his attitude, though - it got rolled over, so cut the roof off. Easy.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Edited 'cause I'm a dumbass :facepalm:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

JitteryJoe said:


> You must have missed the giant ass Supercharger bolted to the front of the motor :facepalm:
> 
> I mean it's no racecar with the weight of all that AV equipment, but at least their was an attempt at some go. Not really sure I would buy a car with no Speedo or Tach though :screwy:


:facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


> You must have missed the giant ass Supercharger bolted to the front of the motor :facepalm:
> 
> I mean it's no racecar with the weight of all that AV equipment, but at least their was an attempt at some go. Not really sure I would buy a car with no Speedo or Tach though :screwy:


:facepalm:
Do you not read before posting?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> :facepalm:
> Do you not read before posting?


I read it, it just did not sink in apparently :banghead:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

MCTB said:


>


Cletus is that you!


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

MCTB said:


>


If I witnessed that it would be in a place with banjo music in the background:laugh:



BluMagic said:


> :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I'd pay $650 or $700 for that:thumbup:

Seats and interior are probably all dank from rain:thumbdown:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Evoque convertible looks good :thumbup:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

08VWDUB said:


>


oh man why can't this **** die, i hate vinyl paneling on cars, vinyl roofs are almost nonexistent now


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like Uber has stopped using the logo in the front corner of the windshield.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Eh, I'd pay $650 or $700 for that:thumbup:
> 
> Seats and interior are probably all dank from rain:thumbdown:


Looks like it rolled... so they cut the roof off.
Like a bauce.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks so sad. 

"Kill me, please."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Use the tools that are available to you. LOL


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

That Montero is "Fully" customized.


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eclipseseses built in Illinois?


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

Claff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eclipseseses built in Illinois?


Normally. ;-)


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

cameron2pt5 said:


> Normally. ;-)












my latest, kind of mild....but, spotted at the Lake Mirror Classic car show in Lakeland FL last weekend....


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

08VWDUB said:


>


imo


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Claff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eclipseseses built in Illinois?


Was this picture taken from inside the fully customized Montero?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Claff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eclipseseses built in Illinois?
> 
> (Eclipse.jpg)


Yes, and bonus points for the fake side scoop :facepalm:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

JitteryJoe said:


> Yes, and bonus points for the fake side scoop :facepalm:


fake? i can assure you that is plumbed through the body to cool the brakes.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Cassetrop said:


>


say what you will, but I would rock this, and show up to Cars & Coffee and double park it.......just because it's sooooo insane! DIR!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> Was this picture taken from inside the fully customized Montero?


I wish!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


THAT is truly impressive!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


"Why did you turn?"


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> "Why did you turn?"


Sitting by myself and could actually "lol". :laugh:


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Sitting by myself and could actually "lol". :laugh:


wouldn't want to cut that guy off!


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I'm not even mad, I'm impressed!

:beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Reminds me of this 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah that's diamond plate


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

^ Just shoulder driving or what? :wave: Hi buddy


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

karlorado said:


> ^ Just shoulder driving or what? :wave: Hi buddy


I'm guessing it's probably a carpool/HOV lane.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


That can't bee _too _heavy to even get it in like that.
Some type of all terrain personnel transport?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

karlorado said:


> ^ Just shoulder driving or what? :wave: Hi buddy


I wish I was that bossy



McBanagon said:


> I'm guessing it's probably a carpool/HOV lane.


bingo


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Strange exhaust tips, they even cut the bumper to make them fit


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

98DUB said:


> Yeah that's diamond plate


I see this guy just about every day heading north on lake city way :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


lol driver took his shoes off before stepping in cab, maybe he forgot he left them there.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


> lol driver took his shoes off before stepping in cab, maybe he forgot he left them there.


I bet they're secured there, and he's trolling traffic. Kinda funny.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> I bet they're secured there, and he's trolling traffic. Kinda funny.


Hopefully, for him, they are from his hooker.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Hopefully, for him, they are from his hooker.


Exactly what I was thinking :laugh:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Stance/comments/3roibf/will_this_work/


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

It took me a second to realize what the F that guy was doing. I thought it was just unassembled for the time being, not that he was actually going to put it back on the car just the way it is.


LOL, "_stance"_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Q: what kind of hooker does not need her hooker pumps?











A: the dead kind.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


>


But did he use a new LED stoplight?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> lol driver took his shoes off before stepping in cab, maybe he forgot he left them there.


he he is!


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh look! It's an El Schwaben. 



Joosh said:


>


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Stance/comments/3roibf/will_this_work/


Forget the strut for a second; has he supported the car solely on a widowmaker? I'm pretty sure he has. 

Also someone ID this car v. 38668489193327


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Forget the strut for a second; has he supported the car solely on a widowmaker? I'm pretty sure he has.
> 
> Also someone ID this car v. 38668489193327


Strong contender for a Darwin award.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Forget the strut for a second; has he supported the car solely on a widowmaker? I'm pretty sure he has.
> 
> Also someone ID this car v. 38668489193327


That's not a widowmaker, that's a scissor jack. Still just as dangerous though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


That is awesome^^ DIR


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

CSFiend said:


> That's not a widowmaker, that's a scissor jack. Still just as dangerous though.


When I was 16 I used to go completely underneath my car supported by the widow maker.......:banghead: I get butterflies in my stomach every time I think of it.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

DMACK said:


> That is awesome^^ DIR


It's also for sure the latest iteration of Vigorous ZX's van with the wood-burning stove. Come to think of it, that's a serious contender to be in Wacky Races.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> When I was 16 I used to go completely underneath my car supported by the widow maker.......:banghead: I get butterflies in my stomach every time I think of it.


Using a widow maker with jack stands is for the weak.



Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

DMACK said:


> Using a widow maker with jack stands is for the weak.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk



What if there Lego jack stands?


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> What if there Lego jack stands?



This counts!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Since no Funny pic thread, i leave this here...










but some on topic content...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Since no Funny pic thread, i leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm sure someone will say this is DINMS rather than DIW.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Better throw those winter wheels on for safety.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure someone will say this is DINMS rather than DIW.


NOPE. Definitely DIW. The only thing I can say is that, because it's lightweight, pulling the trailer out of the water shouldn't be a big deal because the wheels would just slide across the ramp rather than actually provide any traction and roll. Let's just hope he's not pulling and trying to launch it with a donk with similar rimz.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ 3/5 troll


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

What does DINMS stand for?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

3L3M3NT said:


> What does DINMS stand for?


Doing It Not My Style


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> ^ 3/5 troll


Those are magnetic prank stickers made by http://www.prankplace.com/Embarrassing-Fake-Bumper-Stickers-0Y.aspx 

There's a chance he doesn't know it's on there. If he doesn't, that's DIR.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


Wacky accident thread is that way --------------> 

Love how the guy sitting on top of the bundles in the truck hung on.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm going to cross post this in a couple of threads! I saw this at a grocery store over the weekend. I've seen this car here before a few times.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> Wacky Accident Gif


 Wow that is insane that he avoided:

1) rolling the truck and
2) squishing the dudes on the tricycle thing and
3) not spilling garbage all over the street (whoever tied all that down needs a cookie) and
4) the dude on top falling off and cracking his skull on the street.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What country is that gif from?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What country is that gif from?


Calcutta State Transport Corporation, India


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Language NSFW....


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Language NSFW....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ChiefWilNel said:


>





McBanagon said:


>


don't shoot the messenger, dipsh#(s


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> don't shoot the messenger, dipsh#(s


Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? 

I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet. 

We use words like landscape, resolution and horizontal. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent enjoying online content. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very 16:9 that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a keyboard, and head to YouTube and ridicule these people. 

Either way, I don’t give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


Lost interested at the double use of "while".


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> Language NSFW....


They did a good job actually haha, keeping a straight face throughout most of it.

All I could think of while watching this:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> Lost interested at the double use of "while".


I think you meant meant "interest"


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...&mmt=[AUDI[R8[]][]]&listingId=410277562&Log=0

I can't even take 993 prices seriously anymore, this dealer DIW


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

evosky said:


> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...&mmt=[AUDI[R8[]][]]&listingId=410277562&Log=0
> 
> I can't even take 993 prices seriously anymore, this dealer DIW


993 Turbos have been experiencing quite the bubble, but I can't see how the dealer is DIW for trying to cash in on it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> I think you meant meant "interest"


Oh the ironing. :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

evosky said:


> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...&mmt=[AUDI[R8[]][]]&listingId=410277562&Log=0
> 
> I can't even take 993 prices seriously anymore, this dealer DIW


do you understand this is the last of the air-cooled 911's, and it's a turbo which puts it's production # at > 6K units??? the pinnacle of 911 history, with very few even being available for sale.

sour grapes maybe on your part, but NOT DIW.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> do you understand this is the last of the air-cooled 911's, and it's a turbo which puts it's production # at > 6K units??? the pinnacle of 911 history, with very few even being available for sale.
> 
> sour grapes maybe on your part, but NOT DIW.


I do, and I agree that it's just something that cannot compute in my head. No argument there. I think it's the fact that I see these around a LOT... but let me know the next time you hear someone buy one of these at this price :beer:


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> do you understand this is the last of the air-cooled 911's, and it's a turbo which puts it's production # at *> 6K* units??? the pinnacle of 911 history, with very few even being available for sale.
> 
> sour grapes maybe on your part, but NOT DIW.


They made how many, exactly?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Compared to some 993 turbos, that's cheap!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

evosky said:


> I think it's the fact that I see these around a LOT. :beer:


I wouldn't be surprised if the 15 members of the _DC Metro 993 Turbo Registry_ all drove to Katie's C&C one morning.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Oh the ironing. :laugh:


God dam phones :laugh::banghead:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Edit double post:banghead:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

DocWalt said:


> They made how many, exactly?


993 turbo production is 5,978 or less than 6,000 cars.

a total of ~68K 993's were made.....the above listed turbo's are included in that production number.

from wikipedia:

Production figures
Porsche Total Subseries total Grand total
993 Carrera 272 PS 14,541 46,923 68,029[19]
993 Carrera Cabriolet 272 PS 7,730
993 Carrera 285 PS 8,586
993 Carrera Cabriolet 285 PS 7,769
993 Targa 285 PS 4,583
993 Carrera S 285 PS 3,714
993 Carrera 4 272 PS 2,884 14,114
993 Carrera 4 Cabriolet 272 PS 1,284
993 Carrera 4 285 PS 1,860
993 Carrera 4 Cabriolet 285 PS 1,138
993 Carrera 4S 285 PS 6,948
*993 Turbo 3.6 5,978 5,978*
993 Carrera RS 1,014 1,014


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> 993 turbo production is 5,978 or less than 6,000 cars.


Sooo, not > 6000?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

its a sad day when the DIR thread has 20+ posts about air cooled turbo 911s...


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Egz said:


> Sooo, not > 6000?


D'oh!!! :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

"Whats this?" Chevy

"Whats THIS?" Impala...

Put it together. :laugh:

All day everyday!


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> D'oh!!! :laugh:


:laugh: 

Sorry, I had to. That's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> air cooled turbo 911s...


air cooled turbo sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy **** his steering wheel fell off!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GoHomePossum said:


> Holy **** his steering wheel fell off!


Explains the parking job. He's lucky he got it as straight as he did.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice light bars. For those unlit back alley driving situations. :facepalm:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

And of course the Miata going all euro by removing the driver wiper:screwy:


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> Nice light bars. For those unlit back alley driving situations. :facepalm:


Swag police 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Used to be a 68 Firebird. http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=40505


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Something about Zombies, I'm sure. Not my photos


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ it looks cool..:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Something about Zombies, I'm sure. Not my photos


AZ plates. The state is close to being the set of a mad max movie.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> AZ plates. The state is close to being the set of a mad max movie.


Hey! What did you mean by that!..... (slowly backs away)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Hey! What did you mean by that!..... (slowly backs away)


Not DIW but spotted in Scottsdale today. Seems small production.

EDIT: Looked them up. They are located in Phoenix. Have lots of interesting models: http://www.tomcar.com/index.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Not DIW but spotted in Scottsdale today. Seems small production.
> 
> EDIT: Looked them up. They are located in Phoenix. Have lots of interesting models: http://www.tomcar.com/index.html


I think I saw one of these a week or two ago. I was wondering what the guy was doing driving down the highway on a golf cart.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Is that Jetta photo real?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That criticism of electric cars is poorly thought out. Power plants are generally much more efficient than an ICE. Plus, the main advantage is they are power source agnostic- which means the car can get greener as the grid does. In my part of the country, you can purchase 100% wind power for your home if you wish.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Is that Jetta photo real?


100%, Volkswagen glass doesn't shatter it just bends :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> That criticism of electric cars is poorly thought out. Power plants are generally much more efficient than an ICE. Plus, the main advantage is they are power source agnostic- which means the car can get greener as the grid does. In my part of the country, you can purchase 100% wind power for your home if you wish.


How do they segregate the electricity on the power lines?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Nealric said:


> That criticism of electric cars is poorly thought out. Power plants are generally much more efficient than an ICE. Plus, the main advantage is they are power source agnostic- which means the car can get greener as the grid does. In my part of the country, you can purchase 100% wind power for your home if you wish.


http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424127887324128504578346913994914472


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424127887324128504578346913994914472


Post of the article:



> Bjorn Lomborg: Green Cars Have a Dirty Little Secret
> Producing and charging electric cars means heavy carbon-dioxide emissions.
> Bjorn Lomborg
> Updated March 11, 2013 10:14 a.m. ET
> ...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Is that Jetta photo real?


http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/lumber.asp


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Nealric said:


> That criticism of electric cars is poorly thought out. Power plants are generally much more efficient than an ICE. Plus, the main advantage is they are power source agnostic- which means the car can get greener as the grid does. In my part of the country, you can purchase 100% wind power for your home if you wish.


And also that's an Insight.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


>


I always wanted to see a Mythbusters do an episode on overloaded cars. Not for any real insight, just to see what happens.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


>





McBanagon said:


> Is that Jetta photo real?





Egz said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/lumber.asp





KeiCar said:


> I always wanted to see a Mythbusters do an episode on overloaded cars. Not for any real insight, just to see what happens.


I was kidding about asking if LumberJetta was real. 

What year is this?


----------



## ajones (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread is not the place to discuss the environmental impacts of electric cars. With that being said:

The the problem with EV's is not charging the vehicle. The mining, production, and transportation involved with using a large number of heavy batteries negates good chunk of the positive impacts resulting from a zero-emission car.

Now can we get back to the funny pictures?


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

This is all done in stick on chrome trim. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

when you just can't muster enough fuks to even match up the ends of your silver stick on trim. :laugh:


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

San Antonio loves it's Spurs and sh*tty stick on accessories.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk (novice user)


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

TaaT said:


> http://www.*wsj*.com/


Print version of Fox 'news'. Not a credible source anymore since becoming a Rupert Murdoch property.



ajones said:


> This thread is not the place to discuss the environmental impacts of electric cars.


Right. And yet... you had to go spout of some lies. Does 'ajones' stand for Alex Jones? 



ajones said:


> The the problem with EV's is not charging the vehicle. The mining, production, and transportation involved with using a large number of heavy batteries negates good chunk of the positive impacts resulting from a zero-emission car.


Wrong. 



ajones said:


> Now can we get back to the funny pictures?


We could have done that without your ill-informed input. Couldn't let it sit unchallenged, though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## ajones (Apr 28, 2011)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Right. And yet... you had to go spout of some lies. Does 'ajones' stand for Alex Jones?


That was humor. And yes, it does. 


OOOO-A3 said:


> Wrong.


You seem intelligent enough to read these:
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-19830232
http://www.theguardian.com/vital-si...eries-environment-lithium-elon-musk-powerwall
^Yes, The Guardian, but this could also help https://scholar.google.com/



OOOO-A3 said:


> We could have done that without your ill-informed input. Couldn't let it sit unchallenged, though.


B.S. of Environmental such and such + minor in Energy blah blah not enough? 
The production of the lithium ion batteries required for EVs has a greater impact than most of us are aware of. Not here to deny/argue about which is better or worse for the environment. Some of these processes occur outside of the U.S. and therefore are not held to our environmental standards. And even in the U.S. of A. , battery producers are among the worst offenders when it comes to exceeding the EPA's MAC regulations. 

Using words like "wrong" and "lies" without any scientific data does, however, qualify as DIW. Which is certainly DIR in this thread. So I guess I lost the internets x2 this time.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

ajones said:


> B.S. of Environmental such and such + minor in Energy blah blah not enough?
> The production of the lithium ion batteries required for EVs has a greater impact than most of us are aware of. Not here to deny/argue about which is better or worse for the environment. Some of these processes occur outside of the U.S. and therefore are not held to our environmental standards. And even here, the battery production is among the worst offenders of exceeding the EPA's MAC regulations.
> 
> Using words like "wrong" and "lies" without any scientific data does, however, qualify as DIW. Which is certainly DIR in this thread. So I guess I lost the internets x2 this time.


Lithium isn't mined, though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Lithium isn't mined, though.


How is lithium for batteries obtained?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Ladies please,Get back on topic. Go circle jerk in a new thread or private messages.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Ladies please,Get back on topic. Go circle jerk in a new thread or private messages.


Actually this is an interesting car related topic and a moderator should prune off the posts about this topic and start a new thread with them. Or if there is an existing thread discussing EVs and their environmental impact, the posts should be moved there.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> How is lithium for batteries obtained?


It can be skimmed off the surface of brine pits, or whatever they're called. I believe that's the preferred method for battery production.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

If you guys fighting about stupid batteries get this thread locked or deleted, so help me...   Please move to a different, or new thread. :thumbup:

I lol'd at the cable on the Tesla, then I laughed even harder when I saw it was fake. Doing it wrong, in the thread of doing it wrong. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wolfslash16 said:


> I lol'd at the cable on the Tesla, then I laughed even harder when I saw it was fake. Doing it wrong, in the thread of doing it wrong. :laugh:


I wanted to find a Tesla DIW to hopefully detail the battery conversation, but couldn't find anything new.

So I made one. 

Here's something else, then.









http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/5337484361.html


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Guy I know took this picture. Double diw.

1. Took it while driving...
2. Well...you see for yourself. ..


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

Spotted this gem in a Wal-Mart parking lot tonight :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>


How is that even possible? My Volt will not even shift out of park with cord plugged in.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Power5 said:


> How is that even possible? My Volt will not even shift out of park with cord plugged in.


something something, quite a few shops in my day, something something, some of the pixels, something something...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> something something, quite a few shops in my day, something something, some of the pixels, something something...


Shhh, he almost bought it.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I know cement trucks are heavy but goddamn!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>





KeiCar said:


> I know cement trucks are heavy but goddamn!


I know, right? Story on this Taat? BTW, loooove Taat's posts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> I know cement trucks are heavy but goddamn!


It's missing the "it wasn't me" caption


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You know you're safe when you get in this man's taxi


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Ladies please,Get back on topic. Go circle jerk in a new thread or private messages.


Well.. would you want to carry all the supplies needed from the boat to the house every time you went for a supply run?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Goodness.
They just laid those pavers over sand?
What a total shyte way to make a walking path that /looks/ strong.
That's stupid... and whoever told him to drive over that is the one responsible.

To those not familiar with construction.
You have to prepare for the trucks to get to a job location.
Most places put down heavy gravel.
Driving across wet ground with a heavy delivery vehicle will cause ruts.
Garanteed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW but doing it funny


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Goodness.
> They just laid those pavers over sand?
> What a total shyte way to make a walking path that /looks/ strong.
> That's stupid... and whoever told him to drive over that is the one responsible.
> ...


You will quite often see sand under interlock for several inches. It's far easier to work with than 3/4" crush.

If these guys are there for a couple days they don't usually do anything special to prepare, or just never though of it. On a lot of jobs, up here, there is up tp a foot 2" stone laid down with filter cloth underneath. It differs from region to region obviously.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


looks good to me


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I know, right? Story on this Taat? BTW, loooove Taat's posts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=hu&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://nikvesti.com/news/public/78799 :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crazy cat lady turned truck driver


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder if the kids have red flashlights they shine when dad puts on the brakes?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


DIR. would drive.


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> DIR. would drive.


+1


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Crazy cat lady turned truck driver


Must smell fantastic in that truck.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Cr4shT3st said:


> DIR. would drive.


You sure about that? I may be wrong, by it looks an awful lot to me like whoever did that didn't take the time or necessary measures to avoid painting over the windshield 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

ADargetnI said:


> 100%, Volkswagen glass doesn't shatter it just bends :thumbup:


Glass does not bend since liquid, it just fills the shape of it's container.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

sicksappeal said:


> You sure about that? I may be wrong, by it looks an awful lot to me like whoever did that didn't take the time or necessary measures to avoid painting over the windshield
> 
> 
> Sent from my podado phon


Mirror tint?


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

saron81 said:


> Mirror tint?


Didn't think of that, but wouldn't that still have a pretty sh*tty effect on outward visibility? 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Cr4shT3st said:


> DIR. would drive.


This guy agrees.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

sicksappeal said:


> Didn't think of that, but wouldn't that still have a pretty sh*tty effect on outward visibility?


No, metallic tints have the same outward vis as regular tints and I highly doubt over spray as the windshield rubber is untouched. It's more likely a wrap


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if the kids have red flashlights they shine when dad puts on the brakes?



Hmmm, trunk lid works. Looks safe to me.


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ZeeGerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently with the right amount of money, you can get anything inspected and registered in Massachusetts.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

wow, this is street legal?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

what did that thing start it's life as?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> what did that thing start it's life as?


An Arachnid. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

jszucs said:


> Glass does not bend since liquid, it just fills the shape of it's container.


There's no such thing as sarcasm either


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Was like.. wow, that's a surprisingly clean and understated modified Honda Civic coupe.










Drive by to get a better look.










Oh....:facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> what did that thing start it's life as?


Well…I’m not exactly sure, but there’s some Pontiac in it, according to the state of MA: it’s registered as a CUSTM PONT. It’s custom alright…


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DubyaV said:


> Well…I’m not exactly sure, but there’s some Pontiac in it, according to the state of MA: it’s registered as a CUSTM PONT. It’s custom alright…


Looks like the steering wheel and shifter are from a 1977ish Pontiac Ventura.





















But why do this to a two door Nova clone?










The car HAD to be a basket case to start with.
Nobody would cut up a good Nova coupe.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Looks like the steering wheel and shifter are from a 1977ish Pontiac Ventura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g body gran prix lights, also the gp had a similar wheel


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DubyaV said:


> Well…I’m not exactly sure, but there’s some Pontiac in it, according to the state of MA: it’s registered as a CUSTM PONT. It’s custom alright…


So if it is registered as a 2012 but he is likely using the running gear from a 1970s vehicle, doesn't he have to pass 2012 emissions? I could understand this thing in FL or other very liberal registration/non-emissions states but doesn't MA have regular inspections and emissions testing?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I liked it better in it's unpainted form....










BTW, it started out life as a 1st gen Pontiac Sunbird


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> what did that thing start it's life as?





DubyaV said:


> Well…I’m not exactly sure, but there’s some Pontiac in it, according to the state of MA: it’s registered as a CUSTM PONT. It’s custom alright…





BRealistic said:


> Looks like the steering wheel and shifter are from a 1977ish Pontiac Ventura.
> 
> But why do this to a two door Nova clone?
> 
> ...





ChiefWilNel said:


> g body gran prix lights, also the gp had a similar wheel


Years ago I found the build on maybe Cardomain when that was not embarrassing to use and I can tell you it started life as (and as the tail lights indicated) a pretty beaten Grand Prix.

This generation although possibly not the exact year.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

This can't be legit :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> This can't be legit :laugh:


Yeah, I saw that a long while ago, and I remember someone telling me it was fake. It has to be. That guy's all over the internet with random DUI videos.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Come get me! 

Maybe I'll come down....Maybe I wont.

Please tell me that was scripted!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I bet you did nazi this one coming.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> I bet you did nazi this one coming.


Can we please stop calling Swastika, which is a very old Indian religious symbol, Nazi ?


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

J-Tim said:


> Can we please stop calling Swastika, which is a very old Indian religious symbol, Nazi ?


Now if it was tilted...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

J-Tim said:


> Can we please stop calling Swastika, which is a very old Indian religious symbol, Nazi ?


Lighten up Francis. Don't blow a piston over it. 










Or


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I bet you did nazi this one coming.


Was I the only idiot that saw this as 69? Damn I need help :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

08VWDUB said:


>


What's wrong? The photoshopped grill, or enzodude?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Was I the only idiot that saw this as 69? Damn I need help :laugh:


No, that was what I saw too.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

J-Tim said:


> Can we please stop calling Swastika, which is a very old Indian religious symbol, Nazi ?


They are two different symbols, they each go the opposite direction. IIRC the one pictured is going the "wrong" way (not wanting to do a search currently at my work computer to confirm :facepalm

Lol, there is a courthouse in the County I used to live in Ohio that actually has the Indian symbol as part of the floor design since before WW2. I wonder how many misinformed people walk in and are like why the eff are these on the floor :sly:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

JitteryJoe said:


> before WW2


This was new for me https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellamy_salute


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

J-Tim said:


> Can we please stop calling Swastika, which is a very old Indian religious symbol, Nazi ?





JitteryJoe said:


> They are two different symbols, they each go the opposite direction. IIRC the one pictured is going the "wrong" way (not wanting to do a search currently at my work computer to confirm :facepalm
> 
> Lol, there is a courthouse in the County I used to live in Ohio that actually has the Indian symbol as part of the floor design since before WW2. I wonder how many misinformed people walk in and are like why the eff are these on the floor :sly:



Pre-Nazi swastikas were common in many cultures, not just Indian. The 'direction' of them is frequently depicted both ways as well. Here in the US they are VERY common on mid-late 1800's Victorian architecture. I usually see them in grates or cornices and they are stacked in a way that most people do not even notice them. There is also a barn silo not five miles from me that has 'Nazi-direction' swastikas on it that is dated 1919. Some day I wish we could get away from equating them to Nazis, but it probably will not be during my lifetime!




Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Was I the only idiot that saw this as 69? Damn I need help :laugh:



Same here. Who in their right mind _wouldn't_ see a 69???


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Back on topic...I do not have a picture, but I saw a Jeep Grand Cherokee being towed on it's rear tires on I80 at 70MPH and it's front tires were spinning in the air right along with it's back ones. Tow driver forgot to put it in neutral I am guessing? Second time I have see this:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JitteryJoe said:


> They are two different symbols, they each go the opposite direction. IIRC the one pictured is going the "wrong" way (not wanting to do a search currently at my work computer to confirm :facepalm
> 
> Lol, there is a courthouse in the County I used to live in Ohio that actually has the Indian symbol as part of the floor design since before WW2. I wonder how many misinformed people walk in and are like why the eff are these on the floor :sly:


http://www.religionfacts.com/swastika/hinduism



> swastika symbol (Hinduism)
> What is a swastika?
> 
> The swastika (Sanskrit svastika, "all is well") is a cross with four arms of equal length, with the ends of each arm bent at a right angle. Sometimes the crossing lines are horizontal and vertical and other times they are an angle, forming a central "x" shape. Sometimes dots are added between each arm (e.g. the "swastika rangoli" picture below).
> ...



How the world loved the swastika - until Hitler stole it



> In the Western world the swastika is synonymous with fascism, but it goes back thousands of years and has been used as a symbol of good fortune in almost every culture in the world. As more evidence emerges of its long pre-Nazi history in Europe, can this ancient sign ever shake off its evil associations?
> 
> In the ancient Indian language of Sanskrit, swastika means "well-being". The symbol has been used by Hindus, Buddhists and Jains for millennia and is commonly assumed to be an Indian sign.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mustang by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Swastika info


The U.S. Army's 45th Infantrry also used the swastika as their SSI until the '30s, IIRC. Also not looking that up on my work computer.


On topic:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Mustang by FordTorino73, on Flickr


if that was a VW with the same mods you'd be praising it


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> if that was a VW with the same mods you'd be praising it


For sure! They'd look good :thumbup:






:facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Plasti-dipped taillights.
I can't believe people are still doing this.
Don't they know having an illegal taillight mod gives others the right to just plow into them at will?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> if that was a VW with the same mods you'd be praising it


I don't care what people do to their cars - I just take the pictures because there's a thread.

Same thing with bad parking - I really don't care if you park terribly, but TCL wants to see pictures of it...

Can I find ways to appreciate "riced out" cars? Absolutely.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaporozhets#ZAZ-968M


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


>


Wow.
Who goes down the road with their trunk not closed?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Claff said:


>


That's not too bad imo. Is this some sort of hard top convertible?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Claff said:


>


Going for the GTA notch back look.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Plasti-dipped taillights.
> I can't believe people are still doing this.
> Don't they know having an illegal taillight mod gives others the right to just plow into them at will?


Thought you had the right to plow any car that was in your lane of travel. Lights or no lights.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> That's not too bad imo. Is this some sort of hard top convertible?


Replace the rear window with some sort of throwback to early C3 look I suppose. Between the reduced rear window area and the ducktail spoiler there's significantly less rear vision than that of a stock car.

Original '87ish Vette for comparison


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


And his rear tire is severely under-inflated. Dangerously so. I'd never ride it in that state.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

AHTOXA said:


> And his rear tire is severely under-inflated. Dangerously so. I'd never ride it in that state.


He's a mad stunter, yo!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

AHTOXA said:


> And his rear tire is severely under-inflated. Dangerously so. I'd never ride it in that state.


I'd never ride in Florida either. :laugh:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I'd never ride in Florida either. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I'd never ride in Florida either. :laugh:


well played! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

jesus, reminds me of










makes me embarrassed to say i drive a rabbit truck the same color....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this....




spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ILLinoizDubberVR6 said:


> I see nothing wrong with this....


You would be right but his front spoiler is mounted backwards. Thus it provides lift to the front wheels that do both steering and driving and downforce to the rear wheels which do nothing other than to keep the vehicle from falling on its nose under braking.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Pfffffff......hahahahahaha! I want a poster of this to hang in the garage.

This is why it was just a dangerous to drive pre-cell phone's. People would never be in the moment and drive on auto pilot, always day dreaming, always thinking, always poundering. I called it "Eyes wide shut", drive 45 minutes across town with no recollection of how they got there and wouldn't be able to recall any details. That is unless, they were on their cellphone .



KeiCar said:


>


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> This is why it was just a dangerous to drive pre-cell phone's. People would never be in the moment and drive on auto pilot, always day dreaming, always thinking, always poundering. I called it "Eyes wide shut", drive 45 minutes across town with no recollection of how they got there and wouldn't be able to recall any details. That is unless, they were on their cellphone .


You do know these pics were probably taken with a cellphone, right? But these rants of yours that require one to break out the crackhead-decoder ring sure are fun to try and figure out. Sudoko ain't got shat on you.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You do know these pics were probably taken with a cellphone, right? But these rants of yours that require one to break out the crackhead-decoder ring sure are fun to try and figure out. Sudoko ain't got shat on you.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Not so much car related but I was in the airport so transportation related. Too good not to post I thought.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


 That modification makes no cents at all to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

headers are a bolt on mod


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ready for when gas prices rise again


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Gonna be in shock when someone drills into his tank and drains it


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

EdRacer71 said:


> thanks for the scoop!


that **** killed me when i read that news flash
:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

up50lut3 said:


> that **** killed me when i read that news flash
> :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


Then why the heck did you eat it? :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is DIR. DIW would be using a cat rather than a dog. 

Posted for automotive humor content.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


This wagon from my town. I'm waiting for her to paint Bernie on it...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> This wagon from my town. I'm waiting for her to paint Bernie on it...


I won't quite say it's DIR, but I ain't even mad


----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

ILLinoizDubberVR6 said:


> I see nothing wrong with this....





spockcat said:


> You would be right but his front spoiler is mounted backwards. Thus it provides lift to the front wheels that do both steering and driving and downforce to the rear wheels which do nothing other than to keep the vehicle from falling on its nose under braking.


NO you are wrong. They have clearly spend hours adjusting the angle of the hood spoiler to achieve max down force.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> This is DIR. DIW would be using a cat rather than a dog.
> 
> Posted for automotive humor content.


Definitely doing it right . I thought this was awesome when I first saw this on another page :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ILLinoizDubberVR6 said:


> NO you are wrong. They have clearly spend hours adjusting the angle of the hood spoiler to achieve max down force.


I thought they just added the front one for a gopro mount.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This one isn't obvious so a bit ol' explaining. Truck driver was walking around trying to figure out how to navigate a turn onto this narrow street. Meanwhile his cab and half the trailer are sitting in the middle of a busy street rail line. I assume he is heading for a construction site up the canal but there is water between him & the new development sites. He is basically lost and if I had the time I would have loved to record his struggle.

Lost Asian truck driver:










Map of area. Truck is at intersection of drop dot taking a turn on Essex. Only construction sites are new residential towers near the second train icon on other side of the water inlet:










This is looking down the street the trucker is trying to enter:










CSB: Same view back in 2001...


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

The poor mans Maserati


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

You cray. The TC was great, and is certainly an example of doing it right.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


> You cray. The TC was great, and is certainly an example of doing it right.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

I own three Chevrolet Celebrities and a Citation, and even I laugh at the Chryslerati TurdCrap when I see it! :laugh:


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

My first thought was "Why did they install a toilet in the car?"


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Meanwhile his cab and half the trailer are sitting in the middle of a busy street rail line.


Holy s*** wait until his boss sees the fine for blocking the light rail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


> You cray. The TC was great, and is certainly an example of doing it right.


I didn't know the TC was offered in a standard

Then again, it should be obvious as the LeBaron vert was, but it had that boomerang shaped knob.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


A penny saved is a penny earned!

Or: that's where all the money he saved by buying a Camry went!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

KeiCar said:


>


Am I a terrible person that I burst out laughing at this:biggrinsanta:




spockcat said:


>


Ah! its one of those tolerant liberals I've been hearing so much about

(I keed, I keed)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


So no one noticed the *BMW *badge on the back? You guys are slipping.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> So no one noticed the *BMW *badge on the back? You guys are slipping.


I did, i just assumed this was a BMW test mule and the bumper stickers were just there to hide the contours of the body. Glad to not see any bangle inspired designs here.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Just saw this. This group is chalk full of tools. Stickers and vape


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Just saw this. This group is chalk full of tools. Stickers and vape


That can't be real.. they are trolling.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Just saw this. This group is chalk full of tools. Stickers and vape


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone visited TFL:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Someone visited TFL:


What the hell did he paint it with, leather?


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone hates on the cimmaron, did they forget about the Cadillac that zigs? 
Blog of a guy that owned one: 
http://www.cadillac-catera.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> What the hell did he paint it with, leather?


Old plasti-dip?


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> What the hell did he paint it with, leather?


http://carwrapsupplier.com/product/snake-skin-black/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

sweatyworker said:


> http://carwrapsupplier.com/product/snake-skin-black/


Oh good, it's even worse. :facepalm:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I came across these. Unfortunately, it's from my province.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

Square1 said:


>


I don't hate this...should I see a doctor?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Snowdog said:


> I don't hate this...should I see a doctor?


It's obviously a beater at this point... has a "zombie apocalypse vehicle" vibe to it.

I find this car infinitely more appealing that intentionally rusted cars.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You do know these pics were probably taken with a cellphone, right? But these rants of yours that require one to break out the crackhead-decoder ring sure are fun to try and figure out. Sudoko ain't got shat on you.


I can't believe these could possibly ever be taken by a cellphone, how? But these wit of wisdoms of yours take only a pause out on a methamphetamine- thesaurous bracelet sure are a blast to try to perceive. Scramble doesn't have a 1 up on you .


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Square1 said:


>


If it had a v6 and 5 speed, I'd daily it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

^ dune grappler tires on a murano, they must drive in the sand with the top down


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


Its weird but they made that horrible abomination _almost_ acceptable looking!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


I know how i feel about it...:thumbdown::facepalm::banghead::sly:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


I'm so mixed, if those were the offroad TE37s I think it might actually be OK looking.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

In the back of my head, I knew (but have a hard time admitting) that I think a "no ****s given" lifted CrossCabriolet on A/T tires would be a neat project about 10 years from now. 

The CrossCabriolet is still to recent of an awful car for me to be on board with it right now. I need time.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> I can't believe these could possibly ever be taken by a cellphone, how? But these wit of wisdoms of yours take only a pause out on a methamphetamine- thesaurous bracelet sure are a blast to try to perceive. Scramble doesn't have a 1 up on you .


I asked Santa to bring you remedial writing courses for Christmas. /fingerscrossed


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I asked Santa to bring you remedial writing courses for Christmas. /fingerscrossed


I asked Santa to bring you a vast assortment of tools for Christmas. /wishful thinking


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> I asked Santa to bring you a vast assortment of tools for Christmas. /wishful thinking


My 2 roll-arounds worth are.plenty, but thanks because more tools is always welcome. Unless said tools can't coherently form sentences any better than the one I'm currently posting with. :thumbup:


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My 2 roll-arounds worth are.plenty, but thanks because more tools is always welcome. Unless said tools can't coherently form sentences any better than the one I'm currently posting with. :thumbup:


Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Hook, line, and sinker.


Cool, you found the spell-checker. Or, thank your wife for the ghost-post. Either way, you're making strides. Tomorrow, bring one of your Dad's old t-shirts as we're finger-painting. :wave:

Let's stop here before the thread gets locked or you mis-spell your own username. :thumbup:


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


Is the parking lot it's natural environment? pics off road (perhaps lifted ) would make it easier to make up my mind.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


>


Vigorous moved out and got his own place! :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Vigorous moved out and got his own place! :thumbup:


Well played. :beer:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Vigorous moved out and got his own place! :thumbup:


That's probably his moving van, then.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>



I see Elio Motors has actually moved on to production... pretty close to the concept they been touting around to investors... :sly:


----------



## Al_Slade (May 22, 2015)

McBanagon said:


>


James Bondo's car?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


This thing is a nighttime hazard with those recessed taillights and total lack of reflectors or reflective surfaces.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


Based on early 90s Metro.. xfi?










Probably still safer in a crash than a stock one.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Geo guy took forever alone to a new level


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This thing is a nighttime hazard with those recessed taillights and total lack of reflectors or reflective surfaces.


I don't think _that's _what makes it a hazard! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

saron81 said:


> I don't think _that's _what makes it a hazard! :laugh:


The other parts make it a daytime hazard.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> Geo guy took forever alone to a new level


And if you are THAT concerned about hyper-miling, you really need to get laid even worse than the normal mom's basement douche canoe.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

^:what::what::what:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


That scares me.....

Where is that fuel going? What type of fireball is about to occur?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

nismodrifter said:


> ^:what::what::what:


Simple, really.

1. Rotate windshield washer nozzles 180 degrees.
2. Tap holes in hood in front of nozzles for two spark plugs wired to the washer pump
3. Fill washer reservoir with gasoline
4. ??????
5. Profit


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>



Just when I thought this thread was getting stale, someone posts this car.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Vigorous moved out and got his own place! :thumbup:



...and this reply!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Whoa, is this the same car?




























This isn't the same one, but there's more than one.














http://t-proviclast.livejournal.com/30043.html


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

looks like a natural gas or propane dispenser... In the 90's you filled bi-fuel vehicles through a fitting usually found under the hood... 

#doingitright


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh lord, I've just stuck my head in the Metro rabbit hole


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

GTIanz said:


> That scares me.....
> 
> Where is that fuel going? What type of fireball is about to occur?


My guess is the windshield washer tank.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


She reminds me of this hot girl I used to work with, but a terrible decision maker. Didn't know she got rid of her Mazda 3 :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

88c900t said:


> She reminds me of this hot girl I used to work with, but a terrible decision maker. Didn't know she got rid of her Mazda 3 :laugh:


considering that's a German license plate ... doubt that's the same girl


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

SCHWAB0 said:


> considering that's a German license plate ... doubt that's the same girl


nuh uh.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

trickery said:


> looks like a natural gas or propane dispenser... In the 90's you filled bi-fuel vehicles through a fitting usually found under the hood...
> 
> #doingitright


Since it's in europe, black handle means it's diesel. Besides, most Euro LPG conversions put the tank in the trunk, usually in the spare tire location.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

^  ... that's gotta be all sorts of illegal ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Why are there two hoses attached to the filling handle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure why this guy's exhaust is Prius repellent. Not like it is a big diesel truck or even an NOx spewing TDI.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Not sure why this guy's exhaust is Prius repellent. Not like it is a big diesel truck or even an NOx spewing TDI.


It probably emits less than my Prius too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTIXpress said:


> Why are there two hoses attached to the filling handle?


Leave it to the Germans to have windshield washer fluid dispenser or maybe a coolant dispenser at their gas stations.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Leave it to the Germans to have windshield washer fluid dispenser or maybe a coolant dispenser at their gas stations.


I was thinking coolant dispenser as well...two hoses, one with straight coolant and one with super German distilled water. Perfect 50/50 mix every time!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hopefully that will keep him off the roads for a while. :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol, CAFE not for him I guess.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Would love to see some of the comments on this one. I used to have a friend who had a civic si like 10 years ago and he used to cruise around town redlining first gear for blocks. Claimed the engine had so much torque the whole car jerked when he shifted. Went thru 3 transmissions. 

Engine held up, though.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> I was thinking coolant dispenser as well...two hoses, one with straight coolant and one with super German distilled water. Perfect 50/50 mix every time!


 I'm thinking DEF filler. 
Those (at least, the filling rig that we have in the shop) do have two hoses: One for liquid (to car), and a vent line (back to the container of DEF.)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Leave it to the Germans to have windshield washer fluid dispenser


Yes, of course!!!! D'oh! :banghead:

We have windshield fluid pumps here as well, in and aroud the big cities, but not in smaller places like where I live. You simply pump it like you would pump gas or diesel.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alright folks, name that donor.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Alright folks, name that donor


C4 vette?


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright folks, name that donor.

Old school Skoda something? 110?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Alright folks, name that donor


C4 vette? Or


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup, donked out mustang. DIW. Got it. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

veedubman72 said:


> Yup, donked out mustang. DIW. Got it. :thumbup:


Well, at least it's not a GT.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Alright folks, name that donor.


RHD? i have no clue, i was thinking a S10 but it appears to be RHD so it could be a bunch of euro donors we aren't familiar with.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> RHD? i have no clue, i was thinking a S10 but it appears to be RHD so it could be a bunch of euro donors we aren't familiar with.


I think it is a trick question. I wish nobody would have donated anything to this.... thing

do I spot bay window bus tail lights......


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I wanna see more of that bronco/blazer in the background with the bitchin' bull-bars on it. That's DIR


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

I think that's a "roo bar" on that Bronco.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I bet Sunfire boy is wondering why he got poor gas mileage too:laugh:

I could get my 3800 oldsmobile to wind up all the way to 75 in 2nd gear (probably moreso tall gearing)



veedubman72 said:


> C4 vette?


More likely C3 vette or GM G body (monte carlo)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> RHD? i have no clue, i was thinking a S10 but it appears to be RHD so it could be a bunch of euro donors we aren't familiar with.


More likely Australian donor.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

When idiots meet on the highway


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

So the RAM was upset because the white car merged onto the highway at warp speed? That was a long watch.

edit - just read the video details. I must have missed the water bottle.


> The Subaru clearly passed the truck before the lane had ended, There was no reason for the driver of the truck to try and throw a waterbottle out of his vehicle, swerve into lanes muiltiple times, and cause all of this because of something so little.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> So the RAM was upset because the white car merged onto the highway at warp speed?


Or because the RAM driver could tell he was an idiot driving on the highway with a GoPro mounted on his roof.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> So the RAM was upset because the white car merged onto the highway at warp speed? That was a long watch.
> 
> edit - just read the video details. I must have missed the water bottle.


My guess is, ram was in the left lane at 43 seconds and the Subaru went from the far right lane to the left lane. Both are not "right" but the Ram is the bigger offender because the Subaru got over right away after passing so no real need to be a jerk.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

What a colossal douche. Wouldn't expect anything less from a bro in a ram with white sunglasses.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

worth_fixing said:


> What a colossal douche. Wouldn't expect anything less from a bro in a ram with white sunglasses.


another case of small penis syndrome ... Bro, do you even road rage?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Subie sounds awesomeeace:


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> What a colossal douche. Wouldn't expect anything less from a bro in a ram with white sunglasses.


As someone who sells glasses for a living I can pretty much assure you this is what you can expect.


A quote from one of my patients "Does every pair of white Oakleys come with a free throat punch? No? Well, they should" :laugh:


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Subie sounds awesomeeace:


That is what I thought the whole time the video was playing.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

88c900t said:


> I bet Sunfire boy is wondering why he got poor gas mileage too:laugh:
> 
> I could get my 3800 oldsmobile to wind up all the way to 75 in 2nd gear (probably moreso tall gearing)
> 
> ...


I used to run my 71 valiant 318 down the 1/8th mile in 1st gear with my 904 3 speed.
about 7krpm lol

but one time I did bend every pushrod. good thing they cost $1.50:laugh:

But I did have the long geared rear end


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Went skiing today with my Uncle and Bother-in-law today in my Aunt's 2015 Outback.










They took delivery of it in October.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Went skiing today with my Uncle and Bother-in-law today in my Aunt's 2015 Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is something my grandpa would do and get PISSED if you try to pull it off.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> They took delivery of it in October.


My Prius shipped with a sticker above the shift lever thing saying how to engage park. It was still on the car when I bought it last year, and it is an '04.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Kumamon said:


> My Prius shipped with a sticker above the shift lever thing saying how to engage park. It was still on the car when I bought it last year, and it is an '04.


I still have the protective tape over the buttons and sticker showing how to remove the battery cover/back plate on my phone.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I still have the protective tape over the buttons and sticker showing how to remove the battery cover/back plate on my phone.


Please remove it now.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Kumamon said:


> Please remove it now.


Why?
You cannot see them in the case.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why?
> You cannot see them in the case.


It bothers me to know that there's a phone out there somewhere with that stuff still on it. 

Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Kumamon said:


> It bothers me to know that there's a phone out there somewhere with that stuff still on it.
> 
> Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.


My last phone was the same way for years.
I even left the factory screen protector on it for about a year.
The sub for our surround sound system still has the plastic film on the gloss side.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> My last phone was the same way for years.
> I even left the factory screen protector on it for about a year.
> The sub for our surround sound system still has the plastic film on the gloss side.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> My last phone was the same way for years.
> I even left the factory screen protector on it for about a year.
> The sub for our surround sound system still has the plastic film on the gloss side.


Who are you saving them for? Is there a big market for old powered subwoofers and outdated cell phones?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Who are you saving them for? Is there a big market for old powered subwoofers and outdated cell phones?


The sub is hidden and the phones are in cases so I never see the stickers. I just do not see a reason to take them off some items.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Video from 2013 but I don't think this has ever graced the pages of TCL before.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Video from 2013 but I don't think this has ever graced the pages of TCL before.


Iirc we had an entire thread on this vehicle. Or it was posted in a thread about other odd vehicles from that region.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Iirc we had an entire thread on this vehicle. Or it was posted in a thread about other odd vehicles from that region.


Guess I missed it.

This guy lost 1/2 his hp


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

damn it pa ricers


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Subie sounds sloweace:



FTFY lol. CMon kid drop the hammer and leave Hemi boy in the rear view...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## its_amazing (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

Kar98 said:


>


-For sale: Used BMW, 1-owner, mint condition. Slight bolster wear.


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

^AAERGUIN? When did VW start making that package?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Kar98;91481369} Fat guy in little car video[/QUOTE said:


> Don't drivers usually sit in the seat with the steering wheel? Appears to be a passenger of the "friend" video taping it. Still funny, but not as funny as if this guy bought himself the top of the line BMW that he cannot even comfortably drive.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NOT that I think this is DIW at all, but 1973 *Ford* Gran Torino + Cadillac 500/TH400 swap + Cadillac front end customization = many rustled jimmies


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Jimmies are officially rustled and rusted as well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The DIW part is that the owner seems to be doing it in an uncovered space in a public or semi-public lot. 



1985Jetta said:


> NOT that I think this is DIW at all, but 1973 *Ford* Gran Torino + Cadillac 500/TH400 swap + Cadillac front end customization = many rustled jimmies


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Seen a few hours ago in Colorado


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Seen a few hours ago in Colorado


He didn't snip off the excess on the ties:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Does not surprise me. I had a 1987 Gti that was badly damaged when a bunch of bikes fell off the rack of the SUV in front of me going down Vail pass.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

When you don't want anyone to notice you can't drive a Malibu.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Some of these I can't even tell what's going on. Clearly the leaf springs seems to be mounted/rigged to some way too thin Home Depot grade bracketry but what are the yellow things hanging supposed to be?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JitteryJoe said:


> ^ Some of these I can't even tell what's going on. Clearly the leaf springs seems to be mounted/rigged to some way too thin Home Depot grade bracketry but what are the yellow things hanging supposed to be?


Not only is the stopper supposed to come in contact with the rear spring mount, but it's also supposed to be mounted to the axle.

Edit, they are also mounted backwards. In the diagram below, we are looking at the left side of the car.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JOSHFL420 said:


> FTFY lol. CMon kid drop the hammer and leave Hemi boy in the rear view...


Are you gonna buy new ringlands for him?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Not only is the stopper supposed to come in contact with the rear spring mount, but it's also supposed to be mounted to the axle.
> 
> Edit, they are also mounted backwards. In the diagram below, we are looking at the left side of the car.




Where are the rest of the leaves? I'm not _that_ familiar with a leaf spring setup, but I do know that there should be a few more, right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Not only is the stopper supposed to come in contact with the rear spring mount, but it's also supposed to be mounted to the axle.
> *
> Edit, they are also mounted backwards. In the diagram below, we are looking at the left side of the car.
> *


You mean mounted in front of the rear axle on the leaf springs? As far as I know you mount them behind the rear axle as shown in this photo so they make contact under heavy torque as shown below.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

08VWDUB said:


>


He clearly should have gotten a trailer for that.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

08VWDUB said:


>


He should have gotten these so the rear window is still usable.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You mean mounted in front of the rear axle on the leaf springs? As far as I know you mount them behind the rear axle as shown in this photo so they make contact under heavy torque as shown below.


Pinon rotates upward under accel.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Anyone post this one yet?

According to the sheriff he's within the law.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Time to move to Idaho and cover the front of the truck with chainsaws running off the accessory belt somehow. Hey, they don't specifically saw it's bad, so it must be good :thumbup:


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah I don't see anything wrong with the spikes. As the Sheriff correctly points out, the vehicle itself (without the spikes) is already a weapon.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Yeah I don't see anything wrong with the spikes. As the Sheriff correctly points out, the vehicle itself (without the spikes) is already a weapon.


I'm going to reference his twatter post when I'm defending my stinger.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

That's a whole lot different than an off road stinger. Those are pointed stright and sharpened. I grew up on a farm where every truck has a bale stinger on the back and even I think this **** should be illegal. Even the tractors with a front stinger never went out on the highway and weren't daily driver status.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I bet the owner of that Chevy hopes for some big game to cross the road, like a deer or elk.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

PerL said:


> I bet the owner of that Chevy hopes for some big game to cross the road, like a deer or elk.


#bucklivesmatter


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bastion72 said:


> Anyone post this one yet?
> 
> According to the sheriff he's within the law.



Legal =/= safe from post crash lawsuits.


On hat note- I have pondered making a roof rack for cars that has long spikes like that pointed out in all directions- right at the head level of truck and SUV occupants.
Legal, right?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Seen this on fb


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> Seen this on fb


looks like he is changing a radiator out ??????????


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

ChiefWilNel said:


> looks like he is changing a radiator out ??????????


diesels don't have spark plugs:banghead:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

could he have meant "glow plugs"..?


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

ChiefWilNel said:


> looks like he is changing a radiator out ??????????


That's one o' dem' dar' fancy diesel spark plugs! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

saw these gems last night at "Old Town" in Kissimmee FL










which had this under the hood....not the engine that goes with the cover, just the cover, plain old TPI 350 under it










which all made this car look pretty mild.....but just the fact that it was at a "hot rod car show" :banghead::banghead:










Yeah, I know....Florida....


----------



## Juicebox432 (Jul 18, 2013)

DIW or DINMS, you decide. 
Hot Rod Henry J edition.

The blower, stacks, nitrous, parachutes, most of the shiny bits on the engine are fake/non-functional. The "nitrous" lines are just bent pieces of wire. 

I like it, although it would be better if most of the stuff was functional.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea that's a failboat


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/FNXFAST/videos/991505017575666/


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm impressed









Not sure bout this one









When you realize murdered-out isn't safe









My neighbor's two year old Challenger. He keeps it under at least three car covers


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

bastion72 said:


> Anyone post this one yet?
> 
> According to the sheriff he's within the law.


Why would someone do this and how is there not a law against it? If you got T-boned those spikes would be going right at your head.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

GoHomePossum said:


> Yeah I don't see anything wrong with the spikes. As the Sheriff correctly points out, the vehicle itself (without the spikes) is already a weapon.


I agree. Let's use absolutely no common sense whatsoever. :thumbup:

I mean, forget the fact that all vehicles sold in north america require pedestrian crash safety. Let's also lose the fact that all vehicles sold in north america require your front bumper to meet certain standards. Yep, forget all of that, because this guy has 3, no 4x 2-foot long javelins welded to the front of his truck that will skewer anything in collides into including, but not limited to, humans.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> I agree. Let's use absolutely no common sense whatsoever.


Slippery slope. First it's spears, then it's stingers on bro-Jeeps, and then what? Jaguar hood-ornaments? :laugh: I mean a police officer can't be wrong, right?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Claff said:


> I'm impressed


That's to let everyone know he has a Scion tc at home for laying down 16.5s in the quarter yet challenges everyone at every stoplight.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

50fridge said:


>


Who is this Ninety person?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can see some potential here, but it's got a long way to go.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> https://www.facebook.com/FNXFAST/videos/991505017575666/


the kid falling makes this video even better


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> Anyone post this one yet?
> 
> According to the sheriff he's within the law.


Just one more data point to show how effing stupid cops can be. Mercedes stars have to fold away, Jaguar has to put on a plaque instead of a leaping statue, Rolls-Royce went with a figurine that folds away in the event of a crash, but this specimen of human waste thinks mounting four effing SPEARS to his hood is all fine and dandy.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


> Yeah I don't see anything wrong with the spikes. As the Sheriff correctly points out, the vehicle itself (without the spikes) is already a weapon.





worth_fixing said:


> I agree. Let's use absolutely no common sense whatsoever. :thumbup:
> 
> I mean, forget the fact that all vehicles sold in north america require pedestrian crash safety. Let's also lose the fact that all vehicles sold in north america require your front bumper to meet certain standards. Yep, forget all of that, because this guy has 3, no 4x 2-foot long javelins welded to the front of his truck that will skewer anything in collides into including, but not limited to, humans.


I am generally the first to argue that it's you should have the freedom to do whatever you want with your own car as long as you are not harming anyone else. But those spikes are clearly a danger to any car that he runs into and I'm surprised that their is no law against adding spikes to the front of your vehicle. IMO the Facebook OP is correct in his Reckless Endangerment statement. Here is the Idaho definition:



> 10 18-6408. RECKLESS ENDANGERMENT. (1) A person is guilty of reckless endan-
> 11 germent when he or she recklessly:
> 12 (a) Engages in conduct that creates a substantial risk of death or seri-
> 13 ous physical injury to another person; or
> ...


So basically the only way it isn't is if *******-man can either A) argue that he did know that giant spikes create a risk of serious injury or death :screwy:, or B) argue that the risk is not substantial.

Although the argument that the vehicle is already a deadly weapon is not untrue, it completely ignores the fact that the spikes make the vehicle multiple times more deadly than it already is by making a normally survivable accident a deadly one. And for what purpose? So that the driver can recklessly swerve at deer in the hope of "sticking" one? are you that ***ing lazy that you can't hit it with a normal reinforced bumper and call your friend Jim-bo to help you drag it into the bed?

As previously stated even if it's not illegal it would definitely not prevent a very costly civil suit for which the insurance company may not pay for if the car has spike on the front of it. Also the Police dept could be sued if it could be proven that it is in fact illegal and they negligently allowed the truck to continue driving like that.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


> I am generally the first to argue that it's you should have the freedom to do whatever you want with your own car as long as you are not harming anyone else. But those spikes are clearly a danger to any car that he runs into and I'm surprised that their is no law against adding spikes to the front of your vehicle. IMO the Facebook OP is correct in his Reckless Endangerment statement. Here is the Idaho definition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Criminal penalties aside, I imagine a jury would award punitive damages in a heartbeat in any suit against him for death or injury he caused.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Love the warning sticker on the side of the ramp...


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

2.0smurf said:


> Love the warning sticker on the side of the ramp...


I don't see the DIW, they have to put it somewhere where the stuff being hauled up it doesn't wear off the sticker


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

JitteryJoe said:


> I don't see the DIW, they have to put it somewhere where the stuff being hauled up it doesn't wear off the sticker


I was going for Irony with the tires slipping the ramps out from under the car.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Got lost on YT for a while. Found this gem. Not sure if DIW or just DINMS


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

2.0smurf said:


> Love the warning sticker on the side of the ramp...


Were the ramps backwards? I thought they usually had hooks on the end to lock onto the back of the truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kar98 said:


> Just one more data point to show how effing stupid cops can be. Mercedes stars have to fold away, Jaguar has to put on a plaque instead of a leaping statue, Rolls-Royce went with a figurine that folds away in the event of a crash, but this specimen of human waste thinks mounting four effing SPEARS to his hood is all fine and dandy.


Le't hope for some instant karma.
Like drunk driving.. runs into tree at low speed but can't escape the scene because spears through tree won't come out. :laugh:
If I lved near him and I heard him come back VERY late after new years... I would shove some bloody torn clothes on his spears.

And I would NEVER ask a cop for legal advice.
Sad but true.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SmithersSP said:


>


Looks like something Tim Taylor would make.













and let's be honest.
It's probably quieter and better sealed than the oem one was when new. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

core5 said:


> I can see some potential here, but it's got a long way to go.


Hence my wishy-washyness on declaring it DIW. It seems to have some of the right pieces to be an allegedly track-ready car, but the stock wheels and probably-too-low ride height make me question that.



Power5 said:


> Were the ramps backwards? I thought they usually had hooks on the end to lock onto the back of the truck.


Looking at the clearance between the side of the car and the side of the van, I wonder how the guy planned on getting out of the car once it was loaded up. Through the trunk?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Claff said:


> Looking at the clearance between the side of the car and the side of the van, I wonder how the guy planned on getting out of the car once it was loaded up. Through the trunk?


Out an open window? Of course, he first has to tie it down properly. Just seems like a poor choice overall.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Out an open window? Of course, he first has to tie it down properly. Just seems like a poor choice overall.


Did not know u hauls had proper tie down locations for 3500lbs cars inside. Unless the windows were broken, why not save lots of money by getting a dolly?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> Did not know u hauls had proper tie down locations for 3500lbs cars inside. Unless the windows were broken, why not save lots of money by getting a dolly?


It was actually a moving company truck (Two Men and a Truck). And I have no idea whether it has proper tie down locations or not either. Or how wide the truck is inside.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Can't wait for the addition to wacky accident thread when it fishtail and mustang rips through the side.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

SmithersSP said:


>


Clearly tried to make covertible *escort * and grossly over estimated his fabrication skils. So he did what he was good at, which looks to be making grade school birdhouses.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

May I present a hideous creation (with terrible photos): http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5383684929.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Power5 said:


> Clearly tried to make covertible *escort ZX2* and grossly over estimated his fabrication skils. So he did what he was good at, which looks to be making grade school birdhouses.


FTFY


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> FTFY


Hah, yup. I even said to myself it wasn't a focus of course.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Da fuq?


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Alingarhs said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Alingarhs said:


> Edition alpha maleo silverado


"Edition" was a total after thought :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

"Hella broke" I laugh when ever I see a sticker like that. Like come one, we see your car, we can tell you are broke. You don't have to spell it out


----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

P Q said:


> "Hella broke" I laugh when ever I see a sticker like that. Like come on, we see your car, we can tell you are broke. You don't have to spell it out


:laugh::laugh: I do the same. 

I also like the "Daily Driven" stickers. Like, its very clear you Daily Drive your piece of ****. Your 06 Jetta on lowering springs and LM reps is nothing special :thumbdown:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ILLinoizDubberVR6 said:


> :laugh::laugh: I do the same.
> 
> I also like the "Daily Driven" stickers. Like, its very clear you Daily Drive your piece of ****. Your 06 Jetta on lowering springs and LM reps is nothing special :thumbdown:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Alingarhs said:


>


I would so love to sneak over and change the lettering to read: "ALPHA SHEMALE"

and see how long it would take the owner to find it.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

omoderncultureo said:


>


Your location says Austin. Isn't that considered normal there?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

omoderncultureo said:


>


All I see wrong is the left taillight out... 


:laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

dh71704 said:


> All I see wrong is the left taillight out...


If you hold up your hand the forefinger and thumb will make an "L" for you.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Power5 said:


> If you hold up your hand the forefinger and thumb will make an "L" for you.


Best. Response. Ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Power5 said:


> If you hold up your hand the forefinger and thumb will make an "L" for you.


I fail at life. I will go back and hide in the corner.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd steer clear of that truck.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Joosh said:


> I'd steer clear of that truck.


Bull ****


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


>





dh71704 said:


> All I see wrong is the left taillight out...
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Left huh?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pinstripe said:


> Left huh?


My mistake has already been pointed out. :facepalm:

Thanks for playing, come back and try again tomorrow :wave:


----------



## jcsfearless (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry guys I guess my son somehow posted while I was sleeping when he was playing with my phone.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jcsfearless said:


> ok0 /mtn1eeeeeq5g.11"al http://www.geekvape.com/project/521-master-kit/ #9x<zdbwqsibbbb
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ban please. :thumbdown:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

jcsfearless said:


> ok0 /mtn1eeeeeq5g.11"al http://www.geekvape.com/project/521-master-kit/ #9x<zdbwqsibbbb
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Please don't give us Oceanside dwellers any more of a bad name.

Edit for thread content:



At first, second, and third glance, website did not read what they were intending.


----------



## jcsfearless (Jul 5, 2008)

uhh somehow my son managed to post this this morning while I was sleeping.... my bad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jcsfearless said:


> uhh somehow my son managed to post this this morning while I was sleeping.... my bad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


But does be vape?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

dh71704 said:


> All I see wrong is the left taillight out...
> 
> 
> :laugh:


And that's why we have orange turn signals everywhere else in the world


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I can just picture that thing snapping under stress and that guys sorry ass getting run over by his own 'coach'. What a ****ty looking design


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Ontario Police posted this...some idiot driving around like this:










What kind of car is it?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bibs said:


> Ontario Police posted this...some idiot driving around like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2004-2005 Kia Sedona LX


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

You guys all seriously need to change the title of this thread to "Doing it not my style".


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


>





veedubman72 said:


> Your location says Austin. Isn't that considered normal there?


Don't be a jerk. No matter what part of the country you're from, tailgating is not much appreciated by anyone. :facepalm:

The horns, however, are normal, and often, expected. :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Don't be a jerk. No matter what part of the country you're from, tailgating is not much appreciated by anyone. :facepalm:
> 
> The horns, however, are normal, and often, expected. :laugh:



:beer: I've been to Austin. Actually a pretty awesome place, but isn't the slogan "Keep Austin Weird"?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> :beer: I've been to Austin. Actually a pretty awesome place, but isn't the slogan "Keep Austin Weird"?


Nope, more like this








And








:wave::laugh:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> :beer: I've been to Austin. Actually a pretty awesome place, but isn't the slogan "Keep Austin Weird"?


Indeed. One of my favorite cities on the planet. Three hours away from Dallas by car, four if traffic is bad, two and ½ if it's not. 

IIRC, Dell Computers once had a promotion that riffed on that sincere command, urging folks to "Keep Austin _Wired_."

Great music, cheap drinks, SXSW once a year, bite-my-knuckle-raw beautiful women, world-class barbecue like Franklin (lunch only, loooong lines) and/or Salt Lick (BYOB, cash only) (and Lockhart is a short drive away if you want even better best best), some amazing Hill Country views, unbelievable vibe, sh¡tty traffic but who cares... and amazing people (damn, I miss Leslie). 

And some of the weirdest cars and trucks you will ever see. I could go down there and fill this thread with pictures in one afternoon. Try it, you'll like it... :wave:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> 2004-2005 Kia Sedona LX


Impressive investigative journalism there sir:thumbup:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Cool idea,poor execution :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Same concept from someone local here in Norcal. Just wouldn't want to be anywhere near it if it ever caught fire.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

I wonder what kind of awkward looks would be exchanged if both those guys pulled up next to each other at an intersection one day...


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

PsychoVolvo said:


> I wonder what kind of awkward looks would be exchanged if both those guys pulled up next to each other at an intersection one day...


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL at "US MALE"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Better pic


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> You guys all seriously need to change the title of this thread to "Doing it not my style".


The thread title doesn't even match the thread to begin with. A while back a bunch of posts dissappeared along with the old doing it wrong thread, this one has a question mark in the title because it was created to find out where the old thread went.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MarsRedScirocco16v said:


> The thread title doesn't even match the thread to begin with. A while back a bunch of posts dissappeared along with the old doing it wrong thread, this one has a question mark in the title because it was created to find out where the old thread went.



:beer: I'm familiar with how the whole thread began, but now it's more of style judgments rather than legit DIW.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

MarsRedScirocco16v said:


> The thread title doesn't even match the thread to begin with. A while back a bunch of posts dissappeared along with the old doing it wrong thread, this one has a question mark in the title because it was created to find out where the old thread went.


this exact post is made about every 10 pages or so in this thread. 

:thumbup: for being original. :what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


That is some nasty rust. Is that a 2010 date sticker? Pretty poor for a 5 year old Audi.


----------



## Splattj1 (Dec 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> That is some nasty rust. Is that a 2010 date sticker? Pretty poor for a 5 year old Audi.


That's the date you're supposed to replace the airbags on/after. Which I think used to be 15 years after production. So it's probably a 20 year old Audi.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> That is some nasty rust. Is that a 2010 date sticker? Pretty poor for a 5 year old Audi.


Something old Audi before 1985, maybe 100 C3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Splattj1 said:


> That's the date you're supposed to replace the airbags on/after. Which I think used to be 15 years after production. So it's probably a 20 year old Audi.


Makes more sense. :thumbup:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

P Q said:


> "Hella broke" I laugh when ever I see a sticker like that. Like come one, we see your car, we can tell you are broke. You don't have to spell it out


I like the "louder than your mom last night" sticker. 

A picture of that civic should be next to the word "beater" in the dictionary.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

It used to be a Ford Thunderbird. 


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Splattj1 said:


> That's the date you're supposed to replace the airbags on/after. Which I think used to be 15 years after production. So it's probably a 20 year old Audi.


I was wrong, you're right :thumbup: http://galeria.totalcar.hu/magazin/...881103_4d00cafcff7486d4026ccd9fda7c09fe_y.jpg


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

MEIN_VW said:


> It used to be a Ford Thunderbird.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5


I'm being generous, but it might be saved with a set of lowering springs and new wheels.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MEIN_VW said:


>


Ugly as fugg!, but the bodywork looks very well done and I'll bet it's functional. I would be curious about the blending the two thicknesses of the metals and the frame dynamics


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> .... I'll bet it's functional.


Functional? Like... functions as a car?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Omnilith said:


> Functional? Like... functions as a car?


Yeah, as in the only thing he's endangering is your subjective value


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

That Thunderbird is an Easy Rods kit. They do disreputable things with 4th gen Camaros too. 

http://www.easyrods.com/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

a1veedubber said:


> That Thunderbird is an Easy Rods kit. They do disreputable things with 4th gen Camaros too.
> 
> http://www.easyrods.com/


Looks way better in black.
Black masks the modern flush windows much better.










Running a raised chrome trime around the windows would probably make the thing look almost legit.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Looks way better in black.
> Black masks the modern flush windows much better.
> 
> 
> ...


That wheel/tire combo also helps.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Washing your Benz, Turkey style


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

PerL said:


> Washing your Benz, Turkey style


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


If you've ever tried to run a track day at Laguna Seca and stay under the 92dB sound limit, this makes complete sense.

The sound meter is on the right just past turn five, so lots of people do temporary crap with their exhaust to defeat the meter. Unfortunately it didn't quite work out for this guy.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Omnilith said:


> If you've ever tried to run a track day at Laguna Seca and stay under the 92dB sound limit, this makes complete sense.
> 
> The sound meter is on the right just past turn five, so lots of people do temporary crap with their exhaust to defeat the meter. Unfortunately it didn't quite work out for this guy.


There is a sound limit at laguna seca:what:?


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

a1veedubber said:


> That Thunderbird is an Easy Rods kit. They do disreputable things with 4th gen Camaros too.
> 
> http://www.easyrods.com/


That's horrible 


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

a1veedubber said:


> That Thunderbird is an Easy Rods kit. They do disreputable things with 4th gen Camaros too.
> 
> http://www.easyrods.com/


I'll go out and say the convertible actually isn't terrible:









Hardtop,not so much:thumbdown:


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

newer body style bed on classic http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...[CHEV[CHEVC25[]][]]&listingId=413936838&Log=0


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

88c900t said:


> There is a sound limit at laguna seca:what:?


Yes. A very quiet one.

*******s move next to a race track and then get the county involved when it makes noise. Derp.

The track gets 30 unrestricted sound days a year by the county, and those are mostly burned up with the five major events a year. Small track days don't get that joy.

Article for the curious: http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/why-running-laguna-seca-is-a-job-no-one-would-want-1724205713


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

08VWDUB said:


> newer body style bed on classic


I would argue that is more doing it... "who cares, it still hauls dirt and tows things".


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

88c900t said:


> There is a sound limit at laguna seca:what:?


yup, don't want to annoy the locals.


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

88c900t said:


> There is a sound limit at laguna seca:what:?





Omnilith said:


> Yes. A very quiet one.
> 
> *******s move next to a race track and then get the county involved when it makes noise. Derp.
> 
> ...





DasCC said:


> yup, don't want to annoy the locals.


Track is built out in BFE 50 years ago.

People build homes within ear shot and close proximity of said racetrack, and then whine and complain to authorities about noise levels.

Authorities shut down track, or if they are lucky (like Laguna Seca) they just get heavily regulated.

Repeat process ad nauseam throughout the US.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

woofsburger said:


> Track is built out in BFE 50 years ago.
> 
> People build homes within ear shot and close proximity of said racetrack, and then whine and complain to authorities about noise levels.
> 
> ...


Talk about doing it wrong. :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish I had the video of what I witnessed last night.

I am in NYC so this is snow related lol. Guy across the street from me got his GLK dug out and was trying to get his Lexus out next. He had no luck with trying to drive the Lexus out on his own so he decided to take the GLK and hit the Lexus from the back and attempt to push it out:sly:


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

P Q said:


> I wish I had the video of what I witnessed last night.
> 
> I am in NYC so this is snow related lol. Guy across the street from me got his GLK dug out and was trying to get his Lexus out next. He had no luck with trying to drive the Lexus out on his own so he decided to take the GLK and hit the Lexus from the back and attempt to push it out:sly:


Buying a camera, recording that, and posting to YouTube (and then here, obviously..) probably would've resulted in enough hits to pay for said camera. I think that's how the internet works now, anyways. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Well my brother had his phone out but it ended up beng too dark so its useless. Also this same guy uses a Swifer to clean the snow off his car so I guess I really should be that surprised


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

woofsburger said:


> Track is built out in BFE 50 years ago.
> 
> People build homes within ear shot and close proximity of said racetrack, and then whine and complain to authorities about noise levels.
> 
> ...


I bet many tracks operate under noise restrictions. I know Lime Rock Park in Northwestern CT has noise restrictions. But on certain days the restrictions are higher than other days.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

woofsburger said:


> Repeat process ad nauseam throughout the WORLD.


FTFY. It happens everywhere


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I bet many tracks operate under noise restrictions. I know Lime Rock Park in Northwestern CT has noise restrictions. But on certain days the restrictions are higher than other days.


If I recall correctly Lime Rock isn't even allowed to hold events on Sundays


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

PerL said:


> FTFY. It happens everywhere


It is funny that COTA has a noise ordinance from 9pm-7am but the MX park, which is just as close or closer to houses, is allowed to race till 11pm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

P Q said:


> If I recall correctly Lime Rock isn't even allowed to hold events on Sundays


Many of the houses around Lime Rock were there long before the track was there. There is a church directly across from the main gate. And the valley is an echo chamber and quite noisy during race days when the restrictions aren't in place (or are allowed to increase).


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Tow straps to attach parts back to the frame. :what:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5346703928.html


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw this little race car this morning. I wish I could have taken a pic of the front, it was LITTERED in red white and blue LEDs










Note the stick on exhaust tips in the bumper


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Harv said:


> Tow straps to attach parts back to the frame. :what:
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5346703928.html


No mention of it, but at least he included the photos. 


> 290K miles running driving truck power windows heat radio sunroof everything works great, roof rack n four wheel drive good. rusted out rockers call anytime 24/7 365 ask for Bob


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

:thumbup: There we go! Good solid DIW lately!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know what this is supposed to be... but seriously.
Whomever was in charge of this should have spoken up "Won't that just look like a huge turd!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Not an energy drink


That's funny.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wrong......or right? (Brownie points for location)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

someguy123 said:


> Wrong......or right? (Brownie points for location)


Save the brownie points for anyone who can see the wrong.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What car is this?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What car is this?


Lexus LFA


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Save the brownie points for anyone who can see the wrong.


The wrong is, THERE'S NO SOUND!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> The wrong is, THERE'S NO SOUND!


Found it. Still have no idea why it was posted here. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBMo6gWwA-_/


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Here I am watching it waiting for the side of the car to meet a light pole. I am disappointed


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

someguy123 said:


> Wrong......or right? (Brownie points for location)



LFA donuts in a McDonalds parking lot? DIR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Automatic and supposedly turbo...










http://utica.craigslist.org/cto/5396299203.html


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't seen a Paseo in decades, and the ones that do show up look like that flame thing.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

Omnilith said:


> I would argue that is more doing it... "who cares, it still hauls dirt and tows things".


Yeah, looks fine for work truck purposes.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

PsychoVolvo said:


> LFA donuts in a McDonalds parking lot? DIR


Well, it was kind of a weak donut, but just passed the fail-bar when the rear finally broke loose. I was almost "disappoint".


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> I haven't seen a Paseo in decades, and the ones that do show up look like that flame thing.


I see stock ones pretty often, which is why I was looking at them on Craigslist...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Well, it was kind of a weak donut, but just passed the fail-bar when the rear finally broke loose. I was almost "disappoint".




Oh so thats what they were _trying _to do. How did they mess up so badly with a car like that. There is more then enough power under the hood, how it managed to be boring is beyond me.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Spotted in Austin Texas last week... (sorry for the crappy pic quality) 










Those "things" stuck out about 1 foot... STUPID.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> Spotted in Austin Texas last week... (sorry for the crappy pic quality)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v611/JGogerty/IMG_9189.jpg
> 
> Those "things" stuck out about 1 foot... STUPID.


Swangas. They've been around for years.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Kar98 said:


> Swangas. They've been around for years.


The guy even pulled up next to a cop at a stop light and the cop looked over, shook his head & laughed while he pointed it out to his partner.... I thought they were illegal?! LoL


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha ha, I always though those Paseo's could make for a fun sleeper but that is way too much rice for me.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

HorrorPunk said:


> The guy even pulled up next to a cop at a stop light and the cop looked over, shook his head & laughed while he pointed it out to his partner.... I thought they were illegal?! LoL


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PsychoVolvo said:


>


I had to look this up. I don't know if they make fake ones that mounted to steel wheels but the real ones can be crazy expensive. $995 to $4995 per wheel. :screwy:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ Meh.....but definitely fools and their money soon parted


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

Kar98 said:


> Swangas. They've been around for years.


They make these for rollerboards now too.










:sly::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Swangin and bangin. Got that gorilla poke - wood grain changin lanes with the candy paint. I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Slab!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

veedubman72 said:


> ^ Meh.....but definitely fools and their credit score soon parted


Fixed


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> Fixed


Touche'


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

PsychoVolvo said:


>


Every car in that video also on Vogue tires. "Because they mo ballin'!"

http://www.voguetyre.com/


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

broken wiper-- why replace it when you can tape a towel to it :banghead::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Picture doesn't work


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> broken wiper-- why replace it when you can tape a towel to it :banghead::screwy::facepalm:


yeah what is up with this? Been seeing so many with a plastic bag on them too.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Macgyver was probably driving that Volvo:laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

jszucs said:


> yeah what is up with this? Been seeing so many with a plastic bag on them too.


Is this from when people take them thru a car wash?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Audi_TT_Street_racing.YouTube]


I couldn't take my eyes off his right hand.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I couldn't take my eyes off his right hand.


He's gotta shift you know. Nothing like fast forward though. ..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> He's gotta shift you know. Nothing like fast forward though. ..


Both hands on the wheel unless you are. Terrible habit.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Both hands on the wheel unless you are. Terrible habit.


I don't think there's a single bad driving habit that bothers me more than when people strongarm the hell out of their shifter the entire time they're driving. Doing it on a tiptronic is probably the douchiest thing I can think of. For some reason I feel like this dude wears a gold chain 24/7 and has an Instagram account full of pictures of just his hand showing off a fakerich watch and holding an unlit cigar.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

He's no giorgi tevzadze


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

P Q said:


> Here I am watching it waiting for the side of the car to meet a light pole. I am disappointed


Or curb, a la Walter White in his son's brand new car.



Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I think another DIW on that video is something that a lot of passengers do that is probably instinctive, but may cause a lot of harm...putting your hand on the dashboard. If you crash won't the air bag that deploys just destroy your arm?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> If you crash won't the air bag that deploys just destroy your arm?


Probably not, check out the Mythbuster airbag thumb test.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

jszucs said:


> yeah what is up with this? Been seeing so many with a plastic bag on them too.


I think it keeps the wiper from freezing to the window (or the paint).


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> I think another DIW on that video is something that a lot of passengers do that is probably instinctive, but may cause a lot of harm...putting your hand on the dashboard. If you crash won't the air bag that deploys just destroy your arm?



Hand on the dashboard is a classic grandmom move. Mine would do it all the time. Even driving slow, would make me crazy.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

^ I think that guy pretty much wins. Said Fuhck a truck. #YOLOSWAG


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Holy ****^^^^^


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Dieselstation said:


>


is that a Junk-uar?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Joosh said:


> Holy ****^^^^^


I'm pretty sure that's in this thread somewhere. Silly enough to post again, I suppose.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks surprisingly well done, too.

why. Just why.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Obviously, from a design standpoint, it doesn't work. But from the pictures, it seems to be executed with a certain level of craftmanship.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

cramerica said:


> ^ Obviously, from a design standpoint, it doesn't work. But from the pictures, it seems to be executed with a certain level of craftmanship.


Everything always looks better in photos. Can't tell you how many cars Ive looked at on CL online and then when you see it in person the paint is ****ed or worse


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> *Everything always looks better in photos.* Can't tell you how many cars Ive looked at on CL online and then when you see it in person the paint is ****ed or worse


boy, thats a scary rule...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> I'm pretty sure that's in this thread somewhere. Silly enough to post again, I suppose.



Somebody figured out how to get factory HID headlights in a 10th gen f150.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> boy, thats a scary rule...


CRX lesbians are even more scary :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> boy, thats a scary rule...


C'mon man, I can't always be here to fix this siht. Think of everybody else.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> C'mon man, I can't always be here to fix this siht. Think of everybody else.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Joosh said:


> Looks surprisingly well done, too.
> 
> why. Just why.


All the panache of the terrible model of Jaguar your local buy here pay here lots can't give away with the practicality of a pretty bad generation of F-150.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

nm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

This page needs to be burned. :laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, there goes any chance of a boner today...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

core5 said:


> This page needs to be burned. :laugh:


Well....it is the doing it _WRONG _thread after all. And as painful as it is to look at sometimes, you gotta admit, the content checks out. Its on point, painfully on point, yet on point nonetheless....



besides she hits my Asia/geisha/yellow fever meter (barely), so I would hit it I would so hit it. F what everyone else says.









.




























.




































.




















































.


























































m



































































,











































i've been told I was sick. I tend to agree with those assessments. ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


That "redhead" is (or was) a man. Has to be.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Well....it is the doing it _WRONG _thread after all. And as painful as it is to look at sometimes, you gotta admit, the content checks out. Its on point, painfully on point, yet on point nonetheless....
> 
> 
> 
> besides she hits my Asia/geisha/yellow fever meter (barely), so I would hit it I would so hit it. F what everyone else says.


light switch and a 6 pack go a long ways sometimes... :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Biff Beltsander said:


> All the panache of the terrible model of Jaguar your local buy here pay here lots can't give away with the practicality of a pretty bad generation of F-150.


Panache.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> That "redhead" is (or was) a man. Has to be.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

veedubman72 said:


>


WHY DID YOU TURN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> That "redhead" is (or was) a man. Has to be.


I was thinking the same thing and that was the "joke" that the real girl is laughing about. I assumed (or hoped) it was a joke.......


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> WHY DID YOU TURN?!?!?!?!?!


Best.

Also this comment from Youtube



> Brilliant. Next time hit 88mph and time travel onto the trailer.﻿


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> WHY DID YOU TURN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


My god, there's more driveway and windows than car. What are we supposed to be looking at?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ much better


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Bmw mtl5


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> My god, there's more driveway and windows than car. What are we supposed to be looking at?



Portrait photography FTW!!











#verticalvideoalldayeverydayson


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Portrait photography FTW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true, of course not my picture :thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> blindfold and a 2 bottles of cheap whisky go a long ways sometimes... :laugh:


FTFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIW? Or just Florida where you might get away with it?

I came up on an older car with a very faded NJ license plate. 










What's wrong with that you say?










It appears the plate is 11 years out of expiration, sporting an 05 sticker. Car driven by a woman who appeared to be in her mid 70s. Now maybe I'm wrong and NJ plates haven't used stickers since 2005 but based on the severe sun fading, I would say this car has been NJ plated living in Florida since 2005 and that itself is against FL laws.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

NJ tried the plate registration thing for a short time, i think..then abandoned it. I didn't live in jersey at the time, but it looks like they sent out blank red stickers to cover up the old registration stickers...and not everyone used them. I see this all of the time now.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

marked001 said:


> NJ tried the plate registration thing for a short time, i think..then abandoned it. I didn't live in jersey at the time, but it looks like they sent out blank red stickers to cover up the old registration stickers...and not everyone used them. I see this all of the time now.


The blank red from what I understand is for new drivers. Lot of people upset over this when it was originally proposed.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> and that itself is against FL laws.


pretty sure every state has this ruling. Car has to be registered to the state of the primary residence. Doesnt stop people living in NY to have FL plates on their cars though


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:




Either:

Live in the ghetto where cops don't care about this. 

or

Can see what we cant, that the cop cars are EMPTY and proceeds to be an ass.


...probably both.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

P Q said:


> pretty sure every state has this ruling. Car has to be registered to the state of the primary residence. Doesnt stop people living in NY to have FL plates on their cars though


or NV....so many people move here and drive around on out of state and expired tags.....because it's expensive to register here as well as our insurance costs being one of the highest in the nation......due to uninsured drivers


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

lame


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

P Q said:


> pretty sure every state has this ruling. Car has to be registered to the state of the primary residence. Doesnt stop people living in NY to have FL plates on their cars though


True, but Florida is one of if not the most popular place for a winter home to avoid the cold weather. Chances are this person still has a "primary" residence in NJ especially since NJ has a stupid tax that they charge you if you sell your house and don't buy another in the state :facepalm:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

I saw this Mitsubishi i-Miev on a dealer lot with "Gas Sipper" text:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:





> LOL cops probably thought "who in the hell would be weed whacking in the middle of winter?".﻿


^ awesome


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:


If only there was a way to hack these cars to remove the rev limiter without the user knowing. Then the roads would be free of asshats like this guy because he would be back on his skateboard after his engine exploded. :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> If only there was a way to hack these cars to remove the rev limiter without the user knowing. Then the roads would be free of asshats like this guy because he would be back on his skateboard after his engine exploded. :laugh:


But then they would just go out and steal another one...


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Those police cars were unoccupied. I'm sure had they been stopped they'd be kissing the officers ass begging them not to tow their pos car :laugh:.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

jpwalker90 said:


> Those police cars were unoccupied. I'm sure had they been stopped they'd be kissing the officers ass begging them not to tow their pos car :laugh:.


Naw man, they about that life. Daily driven, fool. :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

NSFW language :laugh:


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> NSFW language :laugh:


Thats straight up Swift and Shift Curriers.

One of the best shows of all time.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Does anyone else here read that plate as Parsec?
> 
> If so, thats DIR despite the law breakage.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

P Q said:


> pretty sure every state has this ruling. Car has to be registered to the state of the primary residence. Doesnt stop people living in NY to have FL plates on their cars though


Meh, my car has FL plate but I live in Cali. Cheaper to register and I don't have to worry about Smog checks.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Well yeah, that's why most people have a car registered in another state but I bet if you look up state law I bet what you are doing is technically not legal lol


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

P Q said:


> Well yeah, that's why most people have a car registered in another state but I bet if you look up state law I bet what you are doing is *definitely not legal* lol


FTFY


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

There are so many out of state plates in CO right now. I just assume all of them are uninsured. Theres a guy in my neighborhood ive seen with Florida plates....he has lived here for 3 years or so and i looked at the sticker and it expired in 2014. I dont think the cops really know what to look for on out of state plates as far as stickers go, that or he is extremely lucky. I am sure that the plate that he has on his truck isn't even for that vehicle, as he bought a new truck and just swapped the plate over. 

Law here is that you are required to register your car in state within 90 days of living here.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

P Q said:


> Well yeah, that's why most people have a car registered in another state but I bet if you look up state law I bet what you are doing is technically not legal lol


Not disagreeing. But I'm also in the military, we get a "pass" when it comes to that sort of stuff. There are plates from every state here in San Diego since it's one of the biggest military concentrated cities in the country. 

Which also leads to plenty of DIW. I need to get me a dashcam to capture some of the nonsense I see on a daily


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

well for us normal folk lol. :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

DocWalt said:


> FTFY


you know how long I have been trying to figure out what that stands for and it just clicked :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If only there was a way to hack these cars to remove the rev limiter without the user knowing. Then the roads would be free of asshats like this guy because he would be back on his skateboard after his engine exploded. :laugh:




I heard John McAfee is into the backdoor stuff, get him on the job. Hack that ish son, just like its an iPhone


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Next thing you'll want to regulate antiques registered out of state.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I really don't care if I see out of state registered cars? :screwy:

...

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/for/5453156436.html


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^ It's the side view mirrors right?  They just don't look right.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> ^^^^ It's the side view mirrors right? They just don't look right.


Just a guess. 

http://www.evo-r.net/product/370Z/F1/


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

P Q said:


> well for us normal folk lol. :beer:


:beer::beer:

-------

Not sure if this was already posted..


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Something doesn't seem right here. Either this video is speed up or he's gotta have at least a $100k under the hood of that car. No way in hell that Z with DE engine could be that quick. Pretty sure it's naturally aspirated too.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

angel v said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> -------
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted..


Don't think so. Shelby inspired....something. What WAS it originally? 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Don't think so. Shelby inspired....something. What WAS it originally?


1975 Corolla.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

philf1fan2 said:


> Don't think so. Shelby inspired....something. What WAS it originally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


'75 Corolla. I keep looking at it thinking maybe it's not completely DIW... But then again I am drinking a bit :laugh:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3156383/1975-toyota-corolla/


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

angel v said:


> '75 Corolla. I keep looking at it thinking *maybe it's not completely DIW*... But then again I am drinking a bit :laugh:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3156383/1975-toyota-corolla/




Well, its clean... and its got properly inflated tires, and the windshield doesn't look to have any cracks in it, same could be said for the headlights and other lights up front...

...um, thats all I got I think


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Something doesn't seem right here. Either this video is speed up or he's gotta have at least a $100k under the hood of that car. No way in hell that Z with DE engine could be that quick. Pretty sure it's naturally aspirated too.


He's not moving that fast. The other traffic is hardly moving is all. The amount of stupid in that video is almost immeasurable though. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

gotta let the dust out somehow huh


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Those things are as bad as the fake fender vents holes.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Stolen from the bad parking thread but the truck deserves to be here as well, sheesh!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ADargetnI said:


> Stolen from the bad parking thread but the truck deserves to be here as well, sheesh!
> 
> picture of bro dozer parked like ass[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Apparently this guy does have a handicap parking permit, but is such a raging douche he just doesn't care about other people with mobility problems. :rolleyes:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

After our last snow at the Chinese restaurant we get take-out from. I'm pretty sure that's the owner's car.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


who ****ing gives a **** lol


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> who ****ing gives a **** lol


Who cares that a $2 million supercar has the same AC buttons as a $15k pos Rover? I dunno, I think I would care if I spent that kind of money. Right below those crappy plastic buttons are some sexy as hell analog switches. Why couldn't Zonda make their own buttons for the kind of money they charge?

Hell, they don't even fit right in that pic on the Zonda.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Who cares that a $2 million supercar has the same AC buttons as a $15k pos Rover? I dunno, I think I would care if I spent that kind of money. Right below those crappy plastic buttons are some sexy as hell analog switches. Why couldn't Zonda make their own buttons for the kind of money they charge?
> 
> Hell, they don't even fit right in that pic on the Zonda.


This.


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

Hostile said:


> Who cares that a $2 million supercar has the same AC buttons as a $15k pos Rover? I dunno, I think I would care if I spent that kind of money. Right below those crappy plastic buttons are some sexy as hell analog switches. Why couldn't Zonda make their own buttons for the kind of money they charge?
> 
> Hell, they don't even fit right in that pic on the Zonda.



The Zonda buttons are clearly made of higher quality plastic than the RR. :laugh:

Don't some Bentleys share parts with VWs?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

sdpauly said:


> The Zonda buttons are clearly made of higher quality plastic than the RR. :laugh:
> 
> Don't some Bentleys share parts with VWs?


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

sdpauly said:


> Don't some Bentleys share parts with VWs?


There's a slight difference between a Rover interior and a VW/ Audi interior. All cars are made out of cheap plastic these days, but atleast the Germans know how to make cheap look nice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sdpauly said:


> The Zonda buttons are clearly made of higher quality plastic than the RR. :laugh:
> 
> Don't some Bentleys share parts with VWs?



At least VW owns Bentley, so the Bentley engineers just rummage the family parts bin. 

Apparently a Zonda engineer owns a Rover and he rummaged inside his own car for parts.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


If you are driving a Zonda and examining the buttons that closely... you are doing it wrong at a "why do you even have a drivers' license?" level.

IOW- quite stroking the dash and drive the f**ker!


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> If you are driving a Zonda and examining the buttons that closely... you are doing it wrong at a "why do you even have a drivers' license?" level.
> 
> IOW- quite stroking the dash and drive the f**ker!


This.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

What the.....:what:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> If you are driving a Zonda and examining the buttons that closely... you are doing it wrong at a "why do you even have a drivers' license?" level.
> 
> IOW- quite stroking the dash and drive the f**ker!


I mean Pagani has been universally heralded for having over-the-top bespoke interiors since the first Zonda, so it's understandable that someone spending "f-you" money on one, especially the Cinque which is north of $1M, would be at least slightly bothered that the entire AC control panel including the display was sourced from an extremely cheap car.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> Apparently this guy does have a handicap parking permit, but is such a raging douche he just doesn't care about other people with mobility problems.



If he's so handicapped then how the **** does he get in and out of that giant overcompensation?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> If he's so handicapped then how the **** does he get in and out of that giant overcompensation?


https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=71a857c5e4ec5bdf2b1a69f9349dabb8&oe=57239BDC


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TaaT said:


> https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=71a857c5e4ec5bdf2b1a69f9349dabb8&oe=57239BDC


It must obviously be a mental handicap then


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

From a certain "Honda board" in GDD

I lost my key and have to stick a screwdriver in my cars ignition *PICS*


W95civicEXcoupe said:


> - Screwdriver: Long.. but, big or small?
> - And do I need a hammer?
> 
> Needed a column with cruise anyway.



I don't know the rules about x posting between message boards it shouldn't be hard to find the thread.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

PsychoVolvo said:


>


The keys are the same.....


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


I have seen LOTS of suv's on 30's... Saw my first car the other day a 2012ish camaro painted in ridiculous green with matching green 30"s.. Even my wife looks over and goes WTF thats horrible....


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

P-shop?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>



If thats NOT a photoshop then I must say, I'm kinda impressed. I mean it looks like total dogsh!te but the fact that they actually got them to fit. How the car turns I have no idea though.



TaaT said:


>



I hope thats an unfinished pic. Did all that work to cut the floor and mount the speaker, they just leave a giant hole for water and grime to get in and destroy the speaker:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

angel v said:


> P-shop?


I just googled 350z on 30s.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...7DWkOEzcCpirjgsXA&sig2=jSRq2HoRuZywcS3CrAVHzw


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw this online from today. Audi S8 in Lake Simcoe. Not a very buoyant vehicle.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just found these. 

Apparently it's in the hole.










I don't think they worry too much about scratching it at this point.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Reminds me of the Aura Bass Shaker. Anyone remember those?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

PsychoVolvo said:


>


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 I have a set of Oz Audio 12" subs that I bought back in 1994-5 or so that still sound perfect. Great speakers. They do NOT like cold weather though. Probably don't like sitting under the floorpan either. :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Square1 said:


>


There is a joke there about Crosby and ice.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> I hope thats an unfinished pic. Did all that work to cut the floor and mount the speaker, they just leave a giant hole for water and grime to get in and destroy the speaker:banghead::banghead::banghead:


If I had to guess I would say they are figuring that when the car is moving the water and grime would pass by the speaker and the back part doesn't need to be covered. Although if I understand Aerodynamics the vacuum created by the stagnant air (or better yet the when then speaker moves and draws air in) would pull crud into it anyway. I'm guessing there wasn't enough room to make a proper sealed box so it had to have a huge hole to not blow the speaker?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> I just googled 350z on 30s.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...7DWkOEzcCpirjgsXA&sig2=jSRq2HoRuZywcS3CrAVHzw


0.25 turns lock-to-lock :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


>


Aside from the brushed aluminum look, those aren't the same at all.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Some Lambos have the same Navia/radio as Audis. Is what it is


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Aside from the brushed aluminum look, those aren't the same at all.


Look harder, it's the same exact panel with a different cover.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> Look harder, it's the same exact panel with a different cover.


I'd say it looks closer to the D3 A8


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

R-Dubya said:


> Look harder, it's the same exact panel with a different cover.


I mean the little circle with the gear number is the same. I wouldn't say the actual panel is. One is a circle one is more rectangle


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

P Q said:


> I mean the little circle with the gear number is the same. I wouldn't say the actual panel is. One is a circle one is more rectangle


And it doesn't have the "foot on brake" warning sign. 

But I'm sure that they both use the same nuts and bolts in various places. :facepalm:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Infinite Q speaker I guess???/


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

P Q said:


> I mean the little circle with the gear number is the same. I wouldn't say the actual panel is. One is a circle one is more rectangle


The circle vs rectangle is the cover I'm referring to. The shifter layout, gear indicators, tiptronic +- area etc are the exact same. The VW one also does have the foot on brake indicator as the other poster stated, but again that's just a part of the cover which will obviously be different depending on the application. Saying it isn't the same is like saying the Rover HVAC panel isn't the same one in the Zonda (posted on a previous page) because it's integrated into the dash differently on the Zonda. It's the same thing underneath.

Not saying it's DIW, just that it is the same. It makes sense given the Bentley is basically a VW.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> But I'm sure that they both use the same nuts and bolts in various places. :facepalm:


win :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> The circle vs rectangle is the cover I'm referring to. The shifter layout, gear indicators, tiptronic +- area etc are the exact same. The VW one also does have the foot on brake indicator as the other poster stated, but again that's just a part of the cover which will obviously be different depending on the application. Saying it isn't the same is like saying the Rover HVAC panel isn't the same one in the Zonda (posted on a previous page) because it's integrated into the dash differently on the Zonda. It's the same thing underneath.
> 
> Not saying it's DIW, just that it is the same. It makes sense given the Bentley is basically a VW.


Sorry, but the knob's different, the surround is different and quite possibly, the Bentley has slightly more space between each selection, _maybe_. But really, you're just saying that things we can't see are the same, which is a guess.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably DINMS rather than DIW


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

That Mk7 :facepalm: Pimped out by your local autozone


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> That Mk7 :facepalm: Pimped out by your local autozone


No, he actually spent a good deal of money on it in order to ruin it like that.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I want to see a "build thread" of that poor car


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I want to see a "build thread" of that poor car


You gotta get an instragram for that famz


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> That Mk7 :facepalm: Pimped out by your local autozone





wolfcastle said:


> No, he actually spent a good deal of money on it in order to ruin it like that.





FuelInMyVeins said:


> I want to see a "build thread" of that poor car





wolfcastle said:


> You gotta get an instragram for that famz


I'm just happy they're modding at all. /1985jetta


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> You gotta get an instragram for that famz


Not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Square1 said:


>





spockcat said:


> There is a joke there about Crosby and ice.


Oh look, one of the guys brought his dive gear to get this car out!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


> Oh look, one of the guys brought his dive gear to get this car out!


:laugh:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

On his way to body shop:vampire:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^OMG SHOCKING MOMENT, CHILD BARELY SURVIVES AFTER FALLING FROM [barely:facepalm:] MOVING VAN!!!

Clickbait Title much? And I love how it doesn't show anyone running from their car to scoop up the child


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> There is a joke there about Crosby and ice.





EdRacer71 said:


> Oh look, one of the guys brought his dive gear to get this car out!



Excellent! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

I burst out laughing when I saw this on the local news today. She really nailed the colors though.



> A Sardinia woman is facing a felony charge after Erie County Sheriff’s deputies say she was caught driving with a fake, homemade license plate.
> 
> Deputies noticed the vehicle while on patrol on Springville. They say the vehicle driven by Amanda Schweickert, 28, had no front license plate and an imitation of a New York plate on the back.
> 
> The license plate was made out of cardboard and painted to look like a real plate, according to deputies.


http://wivb.com/2016/03/03/woman-accused-of-driving-with-homemade-cardboard-license-plate/


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

Square1 said:


> I saw this online from today. Audi S8 in Lake Simcoe. Not a very buoyant vehicle.












Here's another photo of the S8. 


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> I burst out laughing when I saw this on the local news today. She really nailed the colors though.
> 
> http://wivb.com/2016/03/03/woman-accused-of-driving-with-homemade-cardboard-license-plate/


FIFY

Blurred it, since that's probably_ someone's_ plate.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ranger Stranger Danger


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been looking out for this car at night :laugh: I'm genuinely curious if their visibility is okay.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> I burst out laughing when I saw this on the local news today. She really nailed the colors though.
> 
> http://wivb.com/2016/03/03/woman-accused-of-driving-with-homemade-cardboard-license-plate/


Found the mugshot.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Ranger Stranger Danger



There is such much win going on there, but my favorite part has to be the giant belly tie down strap :laugh:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

veedubman72 said:


> There is such much win going on there, but my favorite part has to be the giant belly tie down strap :laugh:


Almost as secure as gaffer tape.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> There is such much win going on there, but my favorite part has to be the giant belly tie down strap :laugh:


The front of the sleeper section had all sorts of stickers on it, too. I would have taken more photos, but he was in the car, and I read the signs.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

J-Tim said:


> Almost as secure as gaffer tape.


Gaffer tape and zip ties have saved me countless times.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> Oh look, one of the guys brought his dive gear to get this car out!


Nice work.👍


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

MEIN_VW said:


> Here's another photo of the S8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5


Ouch.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

MEIN_VW said:


> Here's another photo of the S8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5


Did I miss the "Is it totaled" thread?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MEIN_VW said:


>





JettaMobile said:


> Did I miss the "Is it totaled" thread?


[video=youtube;A5cneCgNA9U]https://youtu.be/A5cneCgNA9U[/video]


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

That S8 was a write-off the second it touched the water. 


Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/5466144060.html




























Only 6k OBO


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

69CougarConvert said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/5466144060.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

69CougarConvert said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/5466144060.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shame. I really liked these "4 door sports cars" from this generation. It was a pretty clean design and it had a decent (for the time) engine / transmission / suspension setup that put it a step above some of its competition. Was it enough to garner the "Sports Car" tagline, maybe.....maybe not. I'd like to think it was like a Japanese baby M3. I briefly owned a much later, 1999 Maxima SE w/ 5speed and V6. It was pretty nice for the summer that I owned it. It ran like a champ and had plenty of power. The only thing I hated was the rock-hard leather seats. I swear the leather was impregnated with iron. 


Poor car in the Craigslist ad. How about instead of paying 6k for that, the seller PAYS ME $100.oo to take it off his hands and put it down gracefully. No more tears, only dreams now.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Shame. I really liked these "4 door sports cars" from this generation. It was a pretty clean design and it had a decent (for the time) engine / transmission / suspension setup that put it a step above some of its competition. Was it enough to garner the "Sports Car" tagline, maybe.....maybe not. I'd like to think it was like a Japanese baby M3. I briefly owned a much later, 1999 Maxima SE w/ 5speed and V6. It was pretty nice for the summer that I owned it. It ran like a champ and had plenty of power. The only thing I hated was the rock-hard leather seats. I swear the leather was impregnated with iron.
> 
> 
> Poor car in the Craigslist ad. How about instead of paying 6k for that, the seller PAYS ME $100.oo to take it off his hands and put it down gracefully. No more tears, only dreams now.


You're quickly becoming the new 82turbo930, minus all the emoticons. :facepalm:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Shame. I really liked these "4 door sports cars" from this generation. It was a pretty clean design and it had a decent (for the time) engine / transmission / suspension setup that put it a step above some of its competition. Was it enough to garner the "Sports Car" tagline, maybe.....maybe not. I'd like to think it was like a Japanese baby M3. I briefly owned a much later, 1999 Maxima SE w/ 5speed and V6. It was pretty nice for the summer that I owned it. It ran like a champ and had plenty of power. The only thing I hated was the rock-hard leather seats. I swear the leather was impregnated with iron.
> 
> 
> Poor car in the Craigslist ad. How about instead of paying 6k for that, the seller PAYS ME $100.oo to take it off his hands and put it down gracefully. *No more tears, only dreams now.*


The line "no more tears, only dreams now" is the funniest thing I've read in a long time.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

the nice thing about a dream is that it usually never happens lol


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

> This happened today. I think the Jersey plates vehicle cut off the other min-van and the sedan retaliated, not sure but it had me scared because I thought there was going to be shooting or someone backing up against my vehicle.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


WTF? :screwy:


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

florida goes to philly


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> :laugh:


Well if a conquest / starion is cracked behind the rear strut mount you got bigger problems to worry about. First one being what do the top hats look like. Next being.... that is part of the unibody of the car. And 3rd being what in gods name are you doing with the car to put stress in that direction?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Dude.


The 1st gen front wheel drive Maxima was the first one to use the 4DSC moniker.
It had more body roll in the corners than Chris Farley.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> :laugh:


This joke is older than internet.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You're quickly becoming the new 82turbo930, minus all the emoticons. :facepalm:




Oh no, Anything but 82turbo, Not 82turbo. Please no 82....please. 82turb I am NOT, nor will I EVER be 82, Never. NEVER EVER *EVER*! #82turboNOT #82Nver #82notmeneverbe #82turbonotME






.















.





























.



























,



















Who the Fu(k is 82turbo


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> This joke is older than internet.


at least it's repeated with much less frequency than saying something is older than the internet.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


I actually do not comprehend why the guys in the sedan beat on the SUV??? Can someone break it down for me?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

evosky said:


> I actually do not comprehend why the guys in the sedan beat on the SUV??? Can someone break it down for me?


If you lived in Philadelphia you would want to beat someone too.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> If you lived in Philadelphia you would want to beat someone too.


I grew up near Philly (and was there just a couple weeks ago), and I can understand this sentiment :laugh:


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

evosky said:


> I actually do not comprehend why the guys in the sedan beat on the SUV??? Can someone break it down for me?


He cut them off and ran a stop sign to do it. They had the right of way.

Not excusing the beatdown.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Ross1013 said:


> He cut them off and ran a stop sign to do it. They had the right of way.
> 
> Not excusing the beatdown.


I'm so confused, it looks like a 4 way stop


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ross1013 said:


> He cut them off and ran a stop sign to do it. They had the right of way.
> 
> Not excusing the beatdown.


This is what I saw.

There were two cars at the intersection (on the right) A minivan, and the thugs in the sedan. 
As the SUV came to the four way stop, the minivan made the right turn. 
As the SUV went through the intersection, the sedan was still pulling up to the stop sign. 
The sedan made the right after the SUV passed though. 
Looks to me like everyone took their turn.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

City of brotherly love. There just showing some _love_.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

100k km oil change


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

^ DINAA (doing it not at all)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

anticon84 said:


> ^ DINAA (doing it not at all)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NDI (not doing it )


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

WTF would anyone do this to a car ?? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Couldn't get any better shots with the driver eating a hot dog and pacing back and forth.

The grill was replaced with an expanded metal sheet, and really rough bumpers all around. John Deere paint to tie it all together


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

unoudid said:


> The grill was replaced with an expanded metal sheet, and really rough bumpers all around. John Deere paint to tie it all together


For many years in Gimli Manitoba there was an 80 or so Tercel fully painted up in John Deere colours with logos.
Always made me laugh.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

The NY Daily News is basically a tabloid but Porsches are definitely Italian sports cars


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

unoudid said:


> Couldn't get any better shots with the driver eating a hot dog and pacing back and forth.
> 
> The grill was replaced with an expanded metal sheet, and really rough bumpers all around. John Deere paint to tie it all together


Sees what appears to be a Kansas license plate and says to self "yup, that's about right"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Doing it wrong? Don't think so.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Rusted rear beam snapped off of this 2002 Ford Fiesta in Bergen, Norway today. The car was inspected and approved 4 months ago.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

Hostile said:


>


looks like a stock BMW to me


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

jeepwreck said:


> looks like a stock BMW to me


Exactly, which is why the licence plate "LOLAVG1" (LOL average one) is diw


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Exactly, which is why the licence plate "LOLAVG1" (LOL average one) is diw


I thought it said LOLAMG1


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

beefjerky said:


> Exactly, which is why the licence plate "LOLAVG1" (LOL average one) is diw


It's a weird angle but it's LOLAMG1.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Well shoot


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TaaT said:


> 100k km oil change


That poor M54. Did it even run?


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>



I get the Miata "enthusiasts" are all butt hurt about this, but baby, you can rub your bare feet and miniskirt all over my Miata anytime!!! :heart::heart:

Then again, I'm the guy who owns the same old ass cars for 15+ years, keeps them immaculate, and then goes to a car meet and leaves all his windows and sunroof open, encourages people to touch and get in whatever. I seen a sign at a meet once that said "Please touch, but don't clean anything" That's kinda my attitude, please touch, examine, ask questions, get in, whatever, just leave everything where you found it.

But we're a bit more trusting this far up north.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

omoderncultureo said:


>


He put some work into crafting that thing. I love it.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

rsj0714 said:


> He put some work into crafting that thing. I love it.


DIW is the dragon seat cover, not the wood bumper. That thing(bumper) is awesome.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


>




Thats why you always wear a rubber!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes this belongs in both the parking thread and here :laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Yes this belongs in both the parking thread and here


I would have got out and call her out on this, self-centered Jackass's like these need to be publicly confronted, or their behaviour will never change. Maybe a preprinted business card or sticker ? Staples business account might get an extra order tmw.
Crap like this makes me  

sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Yes this belongs in both the parking thread and here :laugh:


This is BP gas on Jericho turnpike in new Hyde park hahaha. I use that gas station regularly!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

philf1fan2 said:


> I would have got out and call her out on this, self-centered Jackass's like these need to be publicly confronted, or their behaviour will never change. Maybe a preprinted business card or sticker ? Staples business account might get an extra order tmw.
> Crap like this makes me
> 
> sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


I would climb in the open drivers door and into the back seat. Then wait for her to get back in and drive off. Once she gets to her next destination I would jump up and grab her from behind while yelling "never leave your door open while you pump gas" then jump out of the car and run away.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Part of a "custom exhaust" I just cut off one of my cars.... :laugh: I swear there is more MIG wire than there is actual exhaust pipe. 

For the record, I'm not the one who created this monstrosity 







Being replaced with a proper stainless mandrel set up.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

That thing looks like my dick


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Might need to get that looked at then lol


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Donked lifted cart?










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## technivoro.us (Nov 8, 2001)

aar0n. said:


> The NY Daily News is basically a tabloid but Porsches are definitely Italian sports cars


Also, that's Leh Keen. Ok, so he may also be a *******.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

technivoro.us said:


> Also, that's Leh Keen. Ok, so he may also be a *******.


I don't think he drives _Italian_ sports cars though :sly:


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pinstripe said:


>


I have seen this on the internet before... But still can't figure out what I'm looking at.


(Or forgot because this is SO old)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

vee6gti00 said:


> But still can't figure out what I'm looking at.


baby tire born :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vee6gti00 said:


> I have seen this on the internet before... But still can't figure out what I'm looking at.
> 
> 
> (Or forgot because this is SO old)


I'd guess it has one bad belt no longer doing its job, forcing an entire "strip" of rubber to try and hold its shape in its own. Taat's "baby-tire" post above probably just has a small bad section of a belt.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Alingarhs said:


> Donked lifted cart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cramerica said:


> I see nothing wrong with this


Those wheels are small. Now this on the other hand:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cramerica said:


> I see nothing wrong with this


Any lakeside or geriatric community has more of those than regular carts or even real vehicles. Went to my uncle's lakehouse and he had a huge catalogue full of aftermarket golfcart crap. I spent all weekend looking through it in amazement and bewilderment. Why, just why?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Any lakeside or geriatric community has more of those than regular carts or even real vehicles. Went to my uncle's lakehouse and he had a huge catalogue full of aftermarket golfcart crap. I spent all weekend looking through it in amazement and bewilderment. Why, just why?


Go to downtown Scottsdale. You will see plenty of them as they are used for carting tourists/drunks around primarily in the evenings.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

hate to post a link but I can't figure out way to link just the video. Guy robs a cab driver and doesn't notice the light-bar on the car behind him :laugh:

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/03/10/attempted-robbery-video-cab-driver-taxi-police/


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Reminds me of the Aura Bass Shaker. Anyone remember those?


Yeah. My dad still has one in his car. :laugh:


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

cramerica said:


> I see nothing wrong with this


It's very out of place at my job, so it looked extra funny to me. I've never seen such a fancy cart.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh god :facepalm:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha Ha DIW or DIR? I vote DIR :laugh:



> Trucker uses fishing line to avoid bridge tolls
> 
> On the evening of March 9, a white 2006 Freightliner approached the toll booths on the George Washington Bridge from the Fort Lee, New Jersey, side. Port Authority police officer George Kwiecinski watched the truck, which had no front license plate, blow through the E-ZPass lane without paying the toll. Kwiecinski pulled over the truck and the Port Authority Police discovered a quick and dirty modification to the truck that would have made Desmond Llewelyn proud.
> 
> "The vehicle's front plate was rigged on a hinge with monofilament fishing line that ran into the cab and ended on the dash where the suspect could control it to conceal the plate, and then restore the plate into view after exiting the toll and security cameras," PAPD spokesperson Joe Pentangelo told NJ.com.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Go to downtown Scottsdale. You will see plenty of them as they are used for carting tourists/drunks around primarily in the evenings.


There are tourists going to Scottsdale? :sly:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> There are tourists going to Scottsdale? :sly:



Canadians Mostly. that was before the dollar dropped to peso levels.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> There are tourists going to Scottsdale? :sly:


Lots of people there for baseball spring training. Plenty of midwestern snow birds there for 6 months of the year. Then the place all but empties out July and August.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Worked on this beauty this week: 

 


Complete with headliner-mounted ///M badge, made from Pep Boys letters..... :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Recent fad in Honda community


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

cuppie said:


> Worked on this beauty this week:


You forgot about the mismatched exhaust


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Saw a lady washing her car at the gas station yesterday.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You forgot about the mismatched exhaust


 Not mis-matched - one of the tips is missing. 
And, yeah, I noticed that after I posted. Just was too lazy to re-edit the picture.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Saw a lady washing her car at the gas station yesterday.


Did she wash it in gas or something?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

^ :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

**** it takes forever to wash my car with this little hose meant to fill reservoirs. Time to give them a 1 star on Yelp.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Worked on this beauty this week:


How has he gone this long without smoking the tails???


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Oh god :facepalm:


I know this is fake because I have been told numerous times that AWD vehicles are superior and don't hydroplane... Duh


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Oh god :facepalm:


I honestly did meet a girl online who was Subaru crazy. I mentioned I was into cars, and that I used to have a WRX. She honestly said, I kid you not, that fact made her wet. I followed up with "yeah, but it felt like a tin can and the motor grenaded. I got rid of it as soon as I finished the new motor." She didn't seem to care. Passed on that one. I feel like she's somewhere in the Cardomain thread...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I honestly did meet a girl online who was Subaru crazy. I mentioned I was into cars, and that I used to have a WRX. She honestly said, I kid you not, that fact made her wet. I followed up with "yeah, but it felt like a tin can and the motor grenaded. I got rid of it as soon as I finished the new motor." She didn't seem to care. Passed on that one. I feel like she's somewhere in the Cardomain thread...


Pics of said girl would help to determine if you have a good taste.opcorn:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I mentioned I was into cars, and that I used to have a WRX. She honestly said, I kid you not, that fact made her wet.


Wut?
Honestly... for a chick to go that quickly into a sexual response when not talking about sex.
Either a dude, extremely fat/fugly, or white trash with 6 kids with different dads and none have jobs.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Sorry, don't hate this. Baja Bug style.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Who on Andy's green Earth would lift a car?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> Who on Andy's green Earth would lift a car?


...wha.... what's wrong with you?!


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


So much win.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Snowdog said:


> So much win.:thumbup::beer:


Definitely DIR. :thumbup:


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this is more sad then wrong. Whole car was full of trash


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Saw a lady washing her car at the gas station yesterday.





Mr. Clarkson said:


> **** it takes forever to wash my car with this little hose meant to fill reservoirs. Time to give them a 1 star on Yelp.


Yup, if you look close, you can see the air, water sign. There is a car wash about a 1/4 mile away too?


----------



## mc1200s (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I wonder if that wing hits the roof when you open the trunk :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I wonder if that wing hits the roof when you open the trunk :laugh:


Thing looks like a parasail.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Omnilith said:


> ...wha.... what's wrong with you?!


I just baked a dozen sarcasm cookies, would you like to try one?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Yes this belongs in both the parking thread and here :laugh:


Need some of those large window stickers like those crazies in russia use for people driving on sidewalks and tramways. :laugh:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

DIR? Ha ha if not the comments are def DIR.

Skip to 1:20 where the fun begins 






Comments:



> "SHUT UP!"
> 
> _floor pan falls off_
> 
> ...


Dude, I almost had you!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

unoudid said:


> I think this is more sad then wrong. Whole car was full of trash


Whats even worse is the amount of cars I see on a daily basis of which the insides look like this or worse. Saw one guy with his car so packed full of crap that he didn't even know his rear wiper was on (sunny day)


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

JitteryJoe said:


> DIR? Ha ha if not the comments are def DIR.
> 
> Skip to 1:20 where the fun begins


I have done with with a TDI manifold. Easiest way to clean it, and def. the most fun. I used a shopvac as the air supply, worked just as well.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yup ^ :thumbup: Much easier than trying to remove all that crud mechanically.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

The only thing I would be concerned with there is the manifold warping. It is aluminum. I've always used brake clean to dissolve the crud. I could be completely wrong about the warping though.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> I just baked a dozen sarcasm cookies, would you like to try one?


Actually... Yes!


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

wolfcastle said:


> The only thing I would be concerned with there is the manifold warping. It is aluminum. I've always used brake clean to dissolve the crud. I could be completely wrong about the warping though.


it truly is the easiest and quickest way with best results. its all good with the fire. doesn't get that hot. manifold sits right on top of the turbo as installed anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JitteryJoe said:


> DIR? Ha ha if not the comments are def DIR.
> 
> Skip to 1:20 where the fun begins


Creating a mini chimney fire. Should have poured a bucket of cold water on it when he was finished. :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Bwahaha, Seems legit.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

Claff said:


>


Acruissan 37SX Type GTR? :facepalm:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MGs05GLI said:


> Acruissan 37SX Type GTR? :facepalm:


Flori-duh. 'nuff said


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

veedubman72 said:


> Flori-duh. 'nuff said


Shame on me for not sticking up for those in my home state. Wait, never mind. Where's that Bugs bunny gif...


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Should have went with the Supra.....would have been a little more believable.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Wait...

There is no Miller park in Peoria.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

P Q said:


> Whats even worse is the amount of cars I see on a daily basis of which the insides look like this or worse. Saw one guy with his car so packed full of crap that he didn't even know his rear wiper was on (sunny day)


Saw the same thing the other day. CRV or RAV 4 can't remember with the rear wiper going. Couldn't figure out why, it was a sunny day. Got closer. Clutter up to the headliner in the rear, rear seats and passenger seat. HOARDER!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

You know, that's almost sort of somewhat slightly cool.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Joosh said:


> You know, that's almost sort of somewhat slightly cool.


No. No it's not.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY
> 
> Blurred it, since that's probably_ someone's_ plate.


_really?_ Here are some random strings, better nuke this post because they could be _somebody's_ plate number. 
4AR 00B
PQL 195


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I feel like those last 2 are just jokes. If not, i want to see the video of when the guy installs those spacers :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

wolfcastle said:


> I feel like those last 2 are just jokes. If not, i want to see the video of when the guy installs those spacers :laugh:


The Vette wheels one is a joke. It's very common for MKIV kids to mount these wheels. That group makes fun of them all the time (piece of **** car)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Those Vette wheels must be a simple bolt on affair because its a very popular mod and I think they look great on just about any vehicle they go on. Us VW guys seem to love them too. Chevy has (had) a hit hit on their hands when they designed those wheels. I think they are some of the nicest wheels of their generation... I don't know anything more then that about them, but being from the Vette means they are going to be pretty strong and light in addition to being good looking....


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, people just run adapters. They don't just "bolt on" with existing hardware of the car. 

I think they can look good, but its the stigma that follows them since so many people did it wrong.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

geza said:


> While we wait for a new Thread ...



Gézukám ez már kifejezetten bazáriasan pompás.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Why do this to a CC of all cars?

edit: and the plate says GODSBOY


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

homerdash said:


> Why do this to a CC of all cars?


From what I understand... because Racecar.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Just saw this on the fwy, on my way into work.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> Just saw this on the fwy, on my way into work.


sees location, not shocked.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> Just saw this on the fwy, on my way into work.


I am 100% ok with this. Gonna drive a cube, might as well make use of the flat surfaces.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

JitteryJoe said:


> Ha Ha DIW or DIR? I vote DIR :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I used to pull wheelies on my motorycle through the toll lanes, so that the rear plate was no longer visible. But I'm not saying I didn't either...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I really think the designers should consider how we see faces in things.
This looks like a stupid bucktoothed rabbit imho.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I guess I can retire or die now. I have seen everything. There is nothing left to see.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I've actually mentioned a few times that if I was unethical, a good product would be duct-tape that look like tire tread.
Put disclaimers all over it that it's just a joke tape, but people would still to cover tires that were worn out.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> I really think the designers should consider how we see faces in things.


I always thought the rear end of the E60s looked like some kind of Kabuki theater mask


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> I really think the designers should consider how we see faces in things.
> This looks like a stupid bucktoothed rabbit imho.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HENRYH said:


>


Good eye.
In gold or bronze with top removed.. would look even more like Stewey.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

> Driving downtown in the afternoon, traffic gets stopped because of construction and we've been sitting here for a couple of minutes. I notice a car speeding down the parking lane behind me. Traffic starts moving again and I obviously did not want to let him in, so I sped up a bit. Rest is pretty self-explanatory. At the end of the video, he yelled "**** you, It's your ****ing fault, mother ****er, **** off."
> 
> I admit that I was more aggressive than I usually would've been in a situation like this because I was driving a rental/courtesy car. My car's getting serviced and the dealer gave me this in the meantime.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Did you just delete that post then repost so you would be top of this page?
Tisk tisk.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Did you just delete that post then repost so you would be top of this page?
> Tisk tisk.


Everyone knows the las post in a page is invisible 


Busted :laugh::beer:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


I'm crying here. Flawless victory :laugh:

God damnit McBanagon


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Everyone knows the las post in a page is invisible
> 
> 
> Busted :laugh::beer:


Wait... the posts moved again.


I had a similar Instant Karma situation happen once.
Was driving my 240SX through the center of a little town with way too many cops for the population.
A too loud jacked up 4x4 Dodge was riding my ass the entire time.
We get to a downhill curved bridge section with a double yellow line, he pulled out and floors it around me and keeps accelerating.
The inside corner wall of the bridge hid the cop sitting at the Dairy Queen ready to pull out.
The Dodge driver saw the cop, slammed on the brakes and pulled over right there next to cop knowing he was busted.:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

homerdash said:


> Why do this to a CC of all cars?
> 
> edit: and the plate says GODSBOY


What am I missing?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

anticon84 said:


> What am I missing?












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

^Right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

anticon84 said:


> ^Right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems to just be a promotional thing for the company they work for/own. shrug


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

Never seen a Mercedes like that before...  Could have bought a nice used one for the money spent on the Chrysler.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that's the new C-300 class


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

P Q said:


> that's the new C-300 class


Now we just need a C300 with a Chrysler badge. Then it will be the 300C!


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

A VigorousZX exclusive

[http://youtu.be/j8CcTYsMHYUIMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160403/38d08cd18bf9c57ea9d25bcb2cdcb1f1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ WTF did you do to those links? :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

homerdash said:


> Why do this to a CC of all cars?
> 
> edit: and the plate says GODSBOY


Is that from Northern VA? I'm almost certain I've seen that POS.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Is that from Northern VA? I'm almost certain I've seen that POS.


Might as well be an Alchemy Purple SS, amirite?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Might as well be an Alchemy Purple SS, amirite?


Oh, my mistake.


My eyes have been in need of a checkup.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Oh, my mistake.
> 
> 
> My eyes have been in need of a checkup.


GTFO. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> GTFO. :laugh:


Okay 


Is this better?








Damn pennsy drivers.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ WTF did you do to those links? :laugh:



Accidentally pasted the last thing I copied on my phone in. Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit the post. 

Enjoy the music though.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Is that from Northern VA? I'm almost certain I've seen that POS.


Yup, I took that in line at the Embassy wash in Fairfax


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Claff said:


>


I bet $100 this guy pops a tire at least once a month.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I bet $100 this guy pops a tire at least once a month.



I think that qualifies for the lowest profile tire I've ever seen on a real car in a real environment. I've see promotional pics before of stuff like that but was probably a photoshop or something else. This is actually real. What kind of tire actually is that low profile? Or is it some kind of stretch job?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> I think that qualifies for the lowest profile tire I've ever seen on a real car in a real environment. I've see promotional pics before of stuff like that but was probably a photoshop or something else. This is actually real. What kind of tire actually is that low profile? Or is it some kind of stretch job?


Plastidip brah


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Claff said:


>


The wheels seem at once over and undersized.
Also, that's not real candy paint is it? Just some clear coat or lacquer over the factory? I see that now and then and have always wondered.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Biff Beltsander said:


> The wheels seem at once over and undersized.
> Also, that's not real candy paint is it? Just some clear coat or lacquer over the factory? I see that now and then and have always wondered.


It was some sort of chameleon paint that flip flopped between candy red and gold, mostly along the edges. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I bet $100 this guy pops a tire at least once a month.


He probably buys tires in bulk for the discount.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


this is so DIR it's insane


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

saw this awesome sticker on the back of a truck yesterday.

(pic grab from google)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

div


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Porsche hearse?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

I never heard of that brand... 










Oh. :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> Porsche hearse?


looks like :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kar98 said:


> I never heard of that brand...


That could also be on the side of the hearse.... if you think about it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ba dum chhhh:laugh:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Claff said:


> It was some sort of chameleon paint that flip flopped between candy red and gold, mostly along the edges. Never seen anything like it before.


It actually a base of silver or gold with a thin coat of candy (horribly laid) over it to give it the "deep candy" look. Unfortunately the painter sucks and the candy is just sporadically clouded over the base coat, leaving us with what we have here. Used to see **** jobs like this all over Texas all the time along with terrible two tone fades that were just like this, but imagine the candy only on the bottom/top.

Either way, super ghetto and full of poor life choices.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if that Porsche hearse has 911 turbo engine and manual gearbox:vampire: Your last ride to graveyard in styleumpkin:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I wonder if that Porsche hearse has 911 turbo engine and manual gearbox:vampire: Your last ride to graveyard in styleumpkin:


Shiiit...all I know is people are dying to get in that thing!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I wonder if that Porsche hearse has 911 turbo engine and manual gearbox:vampire: Your last ride to graveyard in styleumpkin:


So DIR?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple more of the hearse, which is built by italian couchbuilders Alea Italia SRL. The Panamera is not mentioned on their site, I found out who built it via German car site Auto Zeitung


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


VigorousZX built a car!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> VigorousZX built a car!


:laugh: Look at all that room in the back for cousin bangin' or for dead people car pool = dead pool ? 

Paging VZX, I think we found your calling. A fleet of Previa hearses


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lololol they literally took the right taillight, spun it 90 degrees, and installed it on the left side and vice versa. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Lololol they literally took the right headlight, spun it 90 degrees, and installed it on the left side and vice versa. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Just noticed that :laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Lololol they literally took the right taillight, spun it 90 degrees, and installed it on the left side and vice versa. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


At least it looks better than the first gen Mercury Mountaineer's headlights.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Lololol they literally took the right taillight, spun it 90 degrees, and installed it on the left side and vice versa. :laugh::laugh::laugh:





FuelInMyVeins said:


> Just noticed that :laugh:


Thank you for that edit. I spent 10 minutes looked at the headlights last night wondering what the two of you were smoking.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> VigorousZX built a car!


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/4dmshr/vehicle_is_riding_a_little_rough/




























_*Damn. *_


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Dutch guy's car breaks down, gets speeding ticket for it while on the tow truck:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> :laugh: Look at all that room in the back for cousin bangin' or for dead people car pool = dead pool ?
> 
> Paging VZX, I think we found your calling. A fleet of Previa hearses




Plus a Previa wouldn't have broken down unlike the Porshches here 



Then again a VZXPrevia is a whole '_nother _beast


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Dutch guy's car breaks down, gets speeding ticket for it while on the tow truck:


:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TaaT said:


>



Now there's a Vigorous car. I think it even says so on the back.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

TaaT said:


>












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
No need to quote pictures that were just posted above your post.:facepalm:


N( . )( . )bs


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rear looks like a protege maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

Vectra


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish I could have gotten a better pic.

Basically it looks like they taped off the Honda H on the trunk and painted it black.
But they only masked like two inches around- The rest of the nice factory blue trunk is covered in over-spray.:facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And since I am nit-pocking.

Here is one of those lovely left turn out of parking lot people that don't realize that by following basic painted lines, the exit can be used by others at the same time....


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
That isn't nit-picking. I hate it when people do that. Selfish bastards!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This a product?
Looks made to sit in sunroof to look like person.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

WTF is going on in Tennessee?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ troll level 2/10


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe he can shoot it a pedestrians and bikers.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PhillyGTIs said:


> WTF is going on in Tennessee?


Global Warming


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

intercedeGLI said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/4dmshr/vehicle_is_riding_a_little_rough/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faaaaaaaaack


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

P Q said:


> faaaaaaaaack



Lemme guess..... Giant pothole at 90Mph??? 

I can't imagine what kind of forces were necessary to rip metal like it was wet toilet paper


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

What is up with this badge, is it 1986 all over again?? :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Lemme guess..... Giant pothole at 90Mph???
> 
> I can't imagine what kind of forces were necessary to rip metal like it was wet toilet paper


It's an interesting case study.
I would rather something other that the actual car frame fail first.


I ... "jumped" my 90 323 into an old foundation.. unintentionally.
It hit the drivers side wheel first...
I had some heavy aftermarket 14" wheels.
The tire was cut in two, and the wheel bent.
But the only actual car damage was a bent lower control arm.
I was able to drive home on the doughnut.
Looking at those pics.. I feel very lucky now.
Jeezers.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope. They have accelerator pedals just like ICE equipped cars.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NightTrain EX said:


> What is up with this [turbo] badge, is it 1986 all over again?? :beer:


Yup. Marketing's gonna market.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> What is up with this badge, is it 1986 all over again?? :beer:


You mean 1975?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

spockcat said:


> You mean 1975?


That's in cursive. Not 1980s block text :laugh:


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

and cabriolet


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Would love to know the why on this one.
Probably just wanted the bed big enough to fit his fishing boat. :laugh:

I hope there is more to that bed extension than just bondo. :what:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Would love to know the why on this one.
> Probably just wanted the bed big enough to fit his fishing boat. :laugh:
> 
> I hope there is more to that bed extension than just bondo. :what:


Drywall? 

They even extended the exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Drywall?
> 
> They even extended the exhaust. :thumbup:


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Speaking of cursive turbo letters...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Would love to know the why on this one.
> Probably just wanted the bed big enough to fit his fishing boat. :laugh:


Maybe motorcycles, or two quads end-to-end?

I'd love to see it finished.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


>














> While the subject was not stopped for his window decal, he was stopped for a FTA [failure to appear in court] on one of his multiple citations.
> The decal just made it funny. I can't even count the pictures I've seen of me and my co-worker being posted.
> Obviously this guy doesn't like us. He's gotten several (like 8) window tint tickets. At one point he had two white vinyl strips horizontally across his windshield, one from the top and one from the bottom, giving him about 6" of space to see out of the front.
> I gave him a lot of "courteous" stops, I.E. "hey man, please just take that stuff off." No stops, no tickets, just as a heads up. Other officers wrote him.
> Well he didn't show to court on one of them, and then got his warrant. It just so happened that he put this on his truck yesterday, and court was today.):


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats hilarious, what state does that Truck reside in?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> Thats hilarious, what state does that Truck reside in?


Marion, North Carolina... of course the bro-dozing hillbilly is claiming "he's the victim" of police harassment.... 

"The driver of the truck, *Legend Deon Pressley*, 20, *of Hillbilly Heights, Marion*, was arrested at the intersection of U.S. 70 West and U.S. 221 North Thursday around 6:30 p.m. for failure to appear on an outstanding warrant on a window tint violation, according to a report from the Marion Police Department."

http://www.mcdowellnews.com/news/ph...cle_675685c6-fdb1-11e5-b5dd-c37715655714.html


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Marion, North Carolina... of course the bro-dozing hillbilly is claiming "he's the victim" of police harassment....
> 
> "The driver of the truck, *Legend Deon Pressley*, 20, *of Hillbilly Heights, Marion*, was arrested at the intersection of U.S. 70 West and U.S. 221 North Thursday around 6:30 p.m. for failure to appear on an outstanding warrant on a window tint violation, according to a report from the Marion Police Department."
> 
> http://www.mcdowellnews.com/news/ph...cle_675685c6-fdb1-11e5-b5dd-c37715655714.html


You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm so glad I asked.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

THERE'S A PLACE CALLED HILLBILLY HEIGHTS?

this can't be real life


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> THERE'S A PLACE CALLED HILLBILLY HEIGHTS?
> 
> this can't be real life


It's probably a trailer park next to a bog.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> THERE'S A PLACE CALLED HILLBILLY HEIGHTS?
> 
> this can't be real life


http://www.google.com/maps/place/Hillbilly+Heights+Dr,+Marion,+NC+28752/@35.664463,-82.0650927,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x8850ad3807268281:0x7a48a698dfeb1e10


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Drywall?
> 
> They even extended the exhaust. :thumbup:


 I can't help but think that would be extremely dangerous loaded up with drywall, especially in rain.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> I can't help but think that would be extremely dangerous loaded up with drywall, especially in rain.


or if you pump the gas pedal twice!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> for failure to appear on an outstanding warrant on a window tint violation,


Seriously? In Europe, you'd get the lisence plates withdrawn instead


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

DIR ?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...le/1125310671?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

philf1fan said:


> DIR ?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...le/1125310671?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> <div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed37.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fe64%2Fphilf1fan%2FMobile%2520Uploads%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/user/philf1fan/library/Mobile%20Uploads" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="philf1fan's Mobile Uploads album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


because we have so many parades here lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan said:


> DIR ?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...le/1125310671?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


The rear wheel steering is great! And the gas can behind the front seat is perfectly normal. This is DIR.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Fixed the pic link

It's just so damn wacky, I kinda like it.
Practical? Not until you're a Shriner


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


What am I missing?


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> What am I missing?


The humongous steamroller rear tire and the super long swingarm. 

Although, it's more of a DINMS than anything.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> What am I missing?


Taste


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

polov8 said:


> Taste


Well played sir :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AHTOXA said:


> The humongous steamroller rear tire and the super long swingarm.
> 
> Although, it's more of a DINMS than anything.


Meh. Kind of like driving a drag car around on the street (or a long chopper). They go well in a straight line off the traffic light but turning, not so much. I see lots of extended swingarm bikes around here. They are always going really slow around the turns.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Meh. Kind of like driving a drag car around on the street (or a long chopper). They go well in a straight line off the traffic light but turning, not so much. I see lots of extended swingarm bikes around here. They are always going really slow around the turns.


No kickstand needed. Ha


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

this been posted yet?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Speaking of cursive turbo letters...


Wut?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

col.mustard said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


"turbo" above the Oldsmobile badge down on the right


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

veedubman72 said:


> "turbo" above the Oldsmobile badge down on the right


Plot twist:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

right, but the original conversation was about the use of the cursive font not whether it was an actual turbo or not


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> DIR ?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...le/1125310671?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



I see nothing wrong here. Its obviously a pretty purpose driven design that will be entirely (or almost entirely) covered by the float. They gotta get those things moving somehow, this is just an alternative to a pickup truck and long trailer.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> They are always ridden by the same types


fixed for troof


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

polov8 said:


> Taste


Yes, I forget this is the "Doing it not to my tastes thread"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Yes, I forget this is the "Doing it not to my tastes thread"





anyway....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> anyway....


OMG. He might have well attached the safety chains to a hand grenade. :screwy:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> OMG. He might have well attached the safety chains to a hand grenade. :screwy:


I need to know the outcome of this

"I had the safety chains attached, I'm not sure how the trailer got away"


----------



## Mightion (Mar 19, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> I need to know the outcome of this
> 
> "I had the safety chains attached, I'm not sure how the trailer got away"


Oh, that's trailer's not going anywhere - the slightest pull will pop that cotter pin out.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mightion said:


> Oh, that's trailer's not going anywhere - the slightest pull will pop that cotter pin out.


Yeah, the cotter pin will be gone right away, but it'll take some time for the big hitch pin to rattle out.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> OMG. He might have well attached the safety chains to a hand grenade. :screwy:


Yeah, that picture is kind of terrifying to me.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Trailer wheels? they must be pretty damn heavy. Way to make your Mini 0-60 time slower


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

sy0296 said:


>


Selling my Mini Cooper. 2000 miles on wheel bearings, another 4 spares in my garage ready to go.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> anyway....


Surely this was done as a joke for the pic.
Nobody is THAT dumb.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Trailer wheels? they must be pretty damn heavy. Way to make your Mini 0-60 time slower





Elite_Deforce said:


> Selling my Mini Cooper. 2000 miles on wheel bearings, another 4 spares in my garage ready to go.



if you'll notice, the right rear tire ripped off plastic fender flares...


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

sy0296 said:


>


Should have made the rear doors suicide.

I kinda of like it


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

core5 said:


> Reminds me of this:


Said no one ever.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no idea wtf those holes are for


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> I have no wtf those holes are for


uhhh, speed holes, duh...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dh71704 said:


> Should have made the rear doors suicide.
> 
> I kinda of like it


Yeah..
Definitely looks good from 200 feet away.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> I have no idea wtf those holes are for


uhhhh you might want to censor those holes.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

It'd be DIW if they were done by the owner, but is it a DIR by the prankster? :laugh::thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/Postize/posts/1155419697823416


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> I have no idea wtf those holes are for


Sex holes.



jreed1337 said:


> uhhh, speed holes, duh...


No, they're for sexing.



Lucian1988 said:


> uhhhh you might want to censor those holes.


There you go.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> uhhhh you might want to censor those holes.


God, I've never seen that clip before. He's lucky "chase" wasn't my Passat, he'd be crying all the time with it being in the shop.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

2.0smurf said:


> God, I've never seen that clip before. He's lucky "chase" wasn't my Passat, he'd be crying all the time with it being in the shop.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

In angry old man voice:
"You can put an entrance to the new gas station across the street, but you better not touch my gosh-dern mailbox!"


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That's a 124 spyder, no? I have a friend that autoXs one.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"spy shots of first BMW M-powered Minivan spotted in Ontario, Canada"

http://www.onehotlap.com/2012/07/first-bmw-minivan-spotted-in-ontario.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

^ Mercedes is DIR ^


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>


Rollbar check, Seats check, Windshield check, this is DIR


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Fracas said:


> Rollbar check, Seats check, Windshield check, this is DIR


Driving a convertible topless in the rain is DIR? Lol


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> Driving a convertible topless in the rain is DIR? Lol


Must only have lap belts too....


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> Driving a convertible topless in the rain is DIR? Lol


calling is a convertible is not


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

JPawn1 said:


> calling is a convertible is not


So it doesn't have a top at all? If so, I stand corrected. Still dumb to drive it in the rain, imho.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

doubtful it has a top considering the windshield. As for driving it in the rain, if that part of texas is anything like florida, it could have been pure sunshine 3 minutes before that picture was taken.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Guess where I found this picture?

Hope to get some help. Would i be able to pull the fender an inch or 2? I am running 305/30/19 and they rub about 2" from the outside of the tire. 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4334616-school-me-on-Fender-PULLING/page3

:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ PA proud!!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

The gas station f***** is a daily occurence in ny


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Impeccable said:


> The gas station f***** is a daily occurence in ny


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Impeccable said:


> The gas station f***** is a daily occurence in ny


Just how many pages ago is the post you're referencing? FFS. :facepalm:


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

cameron2pt5 said:


> Said no one ever.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## trp3383 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

trp3383 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If this is wrong, I don't wanna be right! Cut the muffler off and it would be perfect!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

jettagli1991 said:


>


My gosh. Please tell me that's fake some how. I can't believe someone thought that could be a good idea. :what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Guess where I found this picture?
> 
> Hope to get some help. Would i be able to pull the fender an inch or 2? I am running 305/30/19 and they rub about 2" from the outside of the tire.
> 
> ...


I wish you had included the profile shot. Yikes.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

trp3383 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!Matic


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Boogety Boogety said:


> 4Matic


FTFY


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

At least it's a diesel...











And speaking of DIW/lifting a Mercedes...


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> And speaking of DIW/lifting a Mercedes...


Which appears to be a body-shop repair facility. No dashboard, no engine, no windshield.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Which appears to be a body-shop repair facility. No dashboard, no engine, no windshield.


I would say letting it fall off the lift is DIW.


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

Metallitubby said:


> Which appears to be a body-shop repair facility.


That will come in handy...


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

jettagli1991 said:


>


that's a lot of win (and guts to pull off). hope they made it to wherever they needed to

meanwhile, my own DIW yesterday

wife has been asking for days that i swing by the petco to grab some kitty litter...i honestly completely forgotten, but when she called asking if i have had a chance to swing by yet, i said, "of course. i'm on my way right now." fly down to the store, grab 6 large bags of litter, smirking that i narrowly dodged another nag-session, then as i return to the car i remembered i drove the one with the frunk

facepalm moment


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I would say letting it fall off the lift is DIW.


I would imagine no one "let" it fall off. Cars without their guts just need to be racked differently and a lot of techs don't know this.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> I would imagine no one "let" it fall off. Cars without their guts just need to be racked differently and a lot of techs don't know this.


So...you're saying the tech did it wrong? lol


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> So...you're saying the tech did it wrong? lol


Or is just a moron... sure. The possibilities are endless, but it ended up the same way... Still a POS.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> I would imagine no one "let" it fall off. Cars without their guts just need to be racked differently and a lot of techs don't know this.


"Let" as in the car slipped off the lift while being worked on because the tech did it wrong. 

The round thing next to the right rear wheel looks to be an underhoist stand, doesn't it? Yes, the car is without dash, windshield and engine/transmission in a shop. So it looks like the entire front mechanical section was removed. That would shift the CG rearward, giving them reason to use the stand. So the stand was probably placed incorrectly causing the car fall off the lift.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

sy0296 said:


> that's a lot of win (and guts to pull off). hope they made it to wherever they needed to
> 
> meanwhile, my own DIW yesterday
> 
> ...


I see a perfectly usable passenger seat and passenger footwell.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> "Let" as in the car slipped off the lift while being worked on because the tech did it wrong.


Indeed. I have seen it happen quite a few times in my previous life.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I know, more of a DINMS, and not a very big one at that, but these chromed plastic autozone parts always make me laugh, and I've never seen someone stack them vertically


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

^the parking is more DIW


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> I would imagine no one "let" it fall off. Cars without their guts just need to be racked differently and a lot of techs don't know this.


Could it have been put on the lift with the motor in and the motor removal caused it to fall?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

It started really badly



















Then some modification to the windshield frame










You don't need your head to live or anything


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

sy0296 said:


> that's a lot of win (and guts to pull off). hope they made it to wherever they needed to
> 
> meanwhile, my own DIW yesterday
> 
> ...


If that's the car you're driving, you're never doing anything wrong at any point in time. Congratulations.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
H20?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I see a perfectly usable passenger seat and passenger footwell.


Don't forget the parcel shelf in the back that insurance companies often mistake for seats...


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> H20?


Spring Show n Go at Englishtown, NJ yesterday


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

PerL said:


>


Sort of shows you how weak of an attempt the production Dune was, eh? (Only half joking...)


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

sy0296 said:


> that's a lot of win (and guts to pull off). hope they made it to wherever they needed to
> 
> meanwhile, my own DIW yesterday
> 
> ...


should have take the 914.....they have *2* trunks. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Doug Butabi said:


> If that's the car you're driving, you're never doing anything wrong at any point in time. Congratulations.


:facepalm: No passenger... there was never an issue of fitting his bags in the car. Pretty clear whats going on here. But yes, nice Porsche none the less.

hum·ble·brag
ˈhəmbəlbraɡ/
noun
noun: humble brag
1.
*an ostensibly modest or self-deprecating statement whose actual purpose is to draw attention to something of which one is proud*.
"social media status updates are basically selfies, humblebrags, and rants"


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> :facepalm: No passenger... there was never an issue of fitting his bags in the car. Pretty clear whats going on here. But yes, nice Porsche none the less.
> 
> hum·ble·brag
> ˈhəmbəlbraɡ/
> ...


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

aar0n. said:


> It started really badly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that person drive that car on the street. The Wind Shield is aimed right at his neck?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Or the roll bar placed right on his head rest? Future darwin award winner. I can see the headline..."Man dies in 10mph crash" :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> Or the roll bar placed right on his head rest? Future darwin award winner. I can see the headline..."Man dies in 10mph crash" :laugh:


So what you're saying is, Arby's is about to have an open position manning the curly fries?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

As long as the ****ing potato cakes are ok :thumbup:


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> It started really badly


His euro plate describes exactly how I felt.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4334616-school-me-on-Fender-PULLING/page3


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4334616-school-me-on-Fender-PULLING/page3


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> It started really badly


This car had a lot of money into it at one point.. I wonder why it ended up like this. The paint is expensive, its on coilovers, The Kamei chrome grill is RARE and expensive... Rollbar and so on..


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

This actually belongs to the parent of one of my son's classmates. Parent's certainly have different priorities then I do, considering their child's teeth are all capped in silver. Though maybe its just a style thing to match the bling on the car.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

VT1.8T said:


> This actually belongs to the parent of one of my son's classmates. Parent's certainly have different priorities then I do, considering their child's teeth are all capped in silver. Though maybe its just a style thing to match the bling on the car.


are the childs teeth actually capped or did they just cut small pieces of the left over molding trim from the car and put it over his teeth


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Throwing it waaaay back with this one:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Cameron1152 said:


> This car had a lot of money into it at one point.. I wonder why it ended up like this. The paint is expensive, its on coilovers, The Kamei chrome grill is RARE and expensive... Rollbar and so on..


Sometimes, the answer is simply, "dubbers gonna dub". :thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Throwing it waaaay back with this one:


Well that can't be unseen...


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

P Q said:


> are the childs teeth actually capped or did they just cut small pieces of the left over molding trim from the car and put it over his teeth


Good point. May very well be the case.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


I'm usually one to point out DINMS vs. DIW, but this is just plain fuggin horrible!


----------



## Mightion (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


Dear lord. That's the ugliest automotive travesty I've *ever* seen... it even beats the gen 1 Neon 4-door in Forest Green with 13 inch tires, axle extenders, a 5 percent tint, and a single wiper modification that was my previous example.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> So what you're saying is, Arby's is about to have an open position manning the curly fries?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Cameron1152 said:


> This car had a lot of money into it at one point.. I wonder why it ended up like this. The paint is expensive, its on coilovers, The Kamei chrome grill is RARE and expensive... Rollbar and so on..


Yeah except the rollbar looks like it belongs in a Miata or something. That definitely wasn't made for the purpose of going into a golf.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> I see a perfectly usable passenger seat and passenger footwell.


unfortunately this car is optioned with the factory hardback sport seats. 30lb kitty litter is not going near those seats



Doug Butabi said:


> If that's the car you're driving, you're never doing anything wrong at any point in time. Congratulations.


:beer:



You'reDrunk said:


> should have take the 914.....they have *2* trunks. :thumbup: :laugh:


lol. now i have an excuse to tell wifey i need another toy


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


april fools?


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

It's clearly being prepped for widebody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

sy0296 said:


> unfortunately this car is optioned with the factory hardback sport seats. 30lb kitty litter is not going near those seats


Are 30 human pounds different than 30 kitty litter pounds?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldnt put any kitty litter in my classic porsche. Why didnt you just have your servant pick it up?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Are 30 human pounds different than 30 kitty litter pounds?


Only if the 30lb humans didn't have any objects on them that might scratch or otherwise marks the backs of his seats. Paper, especially dirty paper, can scratch painted surfaces.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Only if the 30lb humans didn't have any objects on them that might scratch or otherwise marks the backs of his seats. Paper, especially dirty paper, can scratch painted surfaces.


Ok, so do tell. How did you get this precious cargo home that is so damaging that it couldn't go on the floorboard?


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

anticon84 said:


> It's clearly being prepped for widebody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could be wrong.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

anticon84 said:


> I could be wrong.


Soooo isn't this like really bad for your suspension geometry, scrub radius, wheels bearings, etc.?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

235 likes?????!!!!!!

That's 235 too many


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Ok, so do tell. How did you get this precious cargo home that is so damaging that it couldn't go on the floorboard?


I would imagine he put much of it in here.










And maybe some on the floor of the front passenger seat. Or returned some of it back to the store.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> 235 likes?????!!!!!!
> 
> That's 235 too many


Probably just acquaintances and family that hope he dies in the inevitable cradh.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


>




Lemme guess, Baltimore or Camden?



CactusAvant said:


> Soooo isn't this like really bad for your suspension geometry, scrub radius, wheels bearings, etc.?



Nope, just really really dangerous to the retinas of everyone that has to look at it.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> Are 30 human pounds different than 30 kitty litter pounds?


yeah, one is soft and plush fat + muscle spread over a large surface area, one is hard cardboard with with concentrated area



wolfcastle said:


> I wouldnt put any kitty litter in my classic porsche. Why didnt you just have your servant pick it up?


dunno if serious, serious



spockcat said:


> Only if the 30lb humans didn't have any objects on them that might scratch or otherwise marks the backs of his seats. Paper, especially dirty paper, can scratch painted surfaces.


:beer:



Ryan1981 said:


> Ok, so do tell. How did you get this precious cargo home that is so damaging that it couldn't go on the floorboard?





spockcat said:


> I would imagine he put much of it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 bags in the frunk, 2 trips, scenic route both times


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

anticon84 said:


> I could be wrong.


hella don't need fender yo...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

sy0296 said:


> yeah, one is soft and plush fat + muscle spread over a large surface area, one is hard cardboard with with concentrated area
> 
> 
> dunno if serious, serious
> ...


Uh, no. If Keanu Reeves can strap a Christmas tree to the top of his 911 and drive it home, you can stuff some kitty litter on seats, trunk and floorboards to make it in one trip for puss-in-boots. FFS, your humblebrag just turned into pretentious stupidity. The most versatile "exotic" going on 60 years stymied by a cat. :facepalm:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Uh, no. If Keanu Reeves can strap a Christmas tree to the top of his 911 and drive it home, you can stuff some kitty litter on seats, trunk and floorboards to make it in one trip for puss-in-boots. FFS, your humblebrag just turned into pretentious stupidity. The most versatile "exotic" going on 60 years stymied by a cat. :facepalm:


:thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

anticon84 said:


> I could be wrong.


what in the actual ****.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Dont forget the celica


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

sy0296 said:


> hella don't need fender yo...


This it your brain on drugs.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

anticon84 said:


> I could be wrong.


wtf does ****ing up some commas mean


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> wtf does ****ing up some commas mean


Too make or spend an excessive amount of money. 

Best part, it's running wheels too small to clear the brakes, so the wheel is spaced out to clear the caliper / rotor. Trying to find the picture.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Uh, no. If Keanu Reeves can strap a Christmas tree to the top of his 911 and drive it home, you can stuff some kitty litter on seats, trunk and floorboards to make it in one trip for puss-in-boots. FFS, your humblebrag just turned into pretentious stupidity. The most versatile "exotic" going on 60 years stymied by a cat. :facepalm:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Look at him. He's so proud of that garbage. Like he just found his hentai dream girl 😍


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> I wouldnt put any kitty litter in my classic porsche. Why didnt you just have your servant pick it up?


What if you have a classic Porsche and no servant? Am I DIW?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> What if you have a classic Porsche and no servant? Am I DIW?


You call an Uber driver to pick up your kitty litter and bring it home for you.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> You call an Uber driver to pick up your kitty litter and bring it home for you.


:thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> You call an Uber driver to pick up your kitty litter and bring it home for you.


or just go back, return the goods or have the store hold them for you, and go grab a suitable vehicle.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> or just go back, return the goods or have the store hold them for you, and go grab a suitable vehicle.


Or just put it in the vehicle you have with you.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Or just put it in the vehicle you have with you.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Best part, it's running wheels too small to clear the brakes, so the wheel is spaced out to clear the caliper / rotor. Trying to find the picture.


No the best part is seeing the sticker still on the rear tire..... so you know it is not driven..... :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Best part, it's running wheels too small to clear the brakes, so the wheel is spaced out to clear the caliper / rotor. Trying to find the picture.


we need that picture


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

sy0296 said:


> 2 trips, scenic route both times


That's a win-win right thur! :thumbup:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

ElectroMike said:


> That's a win-win right thur! :thumbup:


Agreed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Too make or spend an excessive amount of money.
> 
> Best part, it's running wheels too small to clear the brakes, so the wheel is spaced out to clear the caliper / rotor. Trying to find the picture.





jszucs said:


> No the best part is seeing the sticker still on the rear tire..... so you know it is not driven..... :screwy:


If it were driven, it would be in the Wacky Traffic Accident thread rather than this one (or in addition to this one).


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

anticon84 said:


> I could be wrong.


Someone should rip his balls off so he won't contaminate the rest of the world.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> What if you have a classic Porsche and no servant? Am I DIW?


Sell the Porsche, get the servant.

I forget what it was from, I want to say a Marx Brothers film.

Edit: Found it. Horse Feathers (1932).

Professor Wagstaff: Have you ever had any experience as a kidnapper? 
Baravelli: You bet. You know what I do when I kidnap somebody? First I call 'em up on the telephone, then I send 'em my chauffeur. 
Professor Wagstaff: Oh, have you got a chauffeur? What kind of a car have you got? 
Baravelli: Oh, I no got a car, I just got a chauffeur. 
Professor Wagstaff: Well maybe I'm crazy, but when you have a chauffeur, aren't you supposed to have a car? 
Baravelli: Well I had one, but-a you see it cost too much money to keep a car and a chauffeur so I sold the car. 
Professor Wagstaff: Well that shows you how little I know. I would've kept the car and sold the chauffeur. 
Baravelli: That's a-no good. I gotta have a chauffeur to take me to work in the morning. 
Professor Wagstaff: Well if you've got no car, how can he take you to work? 
Baravelli: He don't have to take me to work, I no got a job.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys sure that BMW is being driven like that?
One back tire still has the not even worn a bit new tire sticker on the tread. 
Seems very suspicious.... like it was set up for this picture.
But then again the sticker is in the middle of the tread.. a place probably not touching the road.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> But then again the sticker is in the middle of the tread.. a place probably not touching the road.


that and the part of the sticker closest to the inside of the tire seems to not be there anymore


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Too make or spend an excessive amount of money.
> 
> Best part, it's running wheels too small to clear the brakes, so the wheel is spaced out to clear the caliper / rotor. Trying to find the picture.





P Q said:


> we need that picture


Found it, 15x12 -114 offset or something

I have to admit, even though I wouldn't drive this hackjob I am curious to see where it is going :laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Excellent jack placement.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that brake cooling though :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Excellent jack placement.


ill give him a MASSIVE benefit of the doubt here that hes got it under the control arm just to check fitment and mad tyte stylez yo.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> ill give him a MASSIVE benefit of the doubt here that hes got it under the control arm just to check fitment and mad tyte stylez yo.


What, no Seinfeld gif? Now that's DIW. :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What, no Seinfeld gif? Now that's DIW. :laugh:












but really it's Phoenix Yellow :thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> look at him. He's so proud of that garbage. Like he just found his *futa* dream girl 😍


ftfy.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What, no Seinfeld gif? Now that's DIW. :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

You'reDrunk said:


> ftfy.



:beer:

I found his inspiration


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> It started really badly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the flaming turd should not being taken seriously  the DIW is everyone getting butthurt over a auto mkiv golf with the roof cutoff


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> the flaming turd should not being taken seriously  the DIW is everyone getting butthurt over a auto mkiv golf with the roof cutoff


Nobody's butthurt over a POS mkIV, simply making fun of some sloppy neckbeards making bad decisions. :thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> the flaming turd should not being taken seriously  the DIW is everyone getting butthurt over a auto mkiv golf with the roof cutoff


Oh yeah I agree but the DIR is bending the windshield frame so it's parallel with the driver's neck


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Cameron1152 said:


> This car had a lot of money into it at one point.. I wonder why it ended up like this. The paint is expensive, its on coilovers, The Kamei chrome grill is RARE and expensive... Rollbar and so on..


Okay, someone PLEASE explain how he was able to just pull that windshield down like that........serisouly, I don't get it.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

cubedfreek said:


> Okay, someone PLEASE explain how he was able to just pull that windshield down like that........serisouly, I don't get it.


He probably just like, pulled it with his arms man. 










Also, how many more times are people going to quote the whole post of that golf with the pictures and all


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

cubedfreek said:


> Okay, someone PLEASE explain how he was able to just pull that windshield down like that........serisouly, I don't get it.


Someone most likely sat on it. :laugh:


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> the flaming turd should not being taken seriously  the DIW is everyone getting butthurt over a auto mkiv golf with the roof cutoff


Hello!
I've seen cars get cut up or otherwise demolished at shows. They were not driven anywhere afterward.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Someone most likely sat on it. :laugh:


His slightly overweight gf maybe?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> :beer:
> 
> I found his inspiration


 not getting the connection?????


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

aar0n. said:


> Oh yeah I agree but the DIR is bending the windshield frame so it's parallel with the driver's neck


i think that's more like, perpendicular to the neck...
:beer::beer:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

You'reDrunk said:


> not getting the connection?????


You don't see it? no?, nothing?.... It's even the same color


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> Okay, someone PLEASE explain why people are quoting those four photos over and over again?........serisouly, I don't get it.


FIFY


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Saw this on the way home tonight. 








On the fender he even had these.










Sent from my PDP-11


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

cubedfreek said:


> Okay, someone PLEASE explain how he was able to just pull that windshield down like that........serisouly, I don't get it.


Probably from the car being so fast that the downforce pushed the windshield down.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY


Precisely what I meant, thanks so much!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

veedubman72 said:


> You don't see it? no?, nothing?.... It's even the same color


:sly::what:


Give us the phone number to your drug dealer.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

EPilot said:


> Saw this on the way home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a tow vehicle for the GT3.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> Okay, someone PLEASE explain how he was able to just pull that windshield down like that........serisouly, I don't get it.


The windshield was actually plexie glass. besides that it is very easy to fold the A pillar down on a car that has a roof cut off. Ive don't to a junk car before. Pretty much push down or stand on it and it easily tacos


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

P Q said:


> The windshield was actually plexie glass. besides that it is very easy to fold the A pillar down on a car that has a roof cut off. Ive don't to a junk car before. Pretty much push down or stand on it and it easily tacos


Ohhhhhhhhhh. That makes more sense. It was killing me, so thank you haha :laugh:


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> You don't see it? no?, nothing?.... It's even the same color


I feel ya


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[video]http://i.imgur.com/lyFB18P.gifv[/video]

Can't figure out how to embed a GIFV. 

Changing a tire in the middle of a highway, WTF was this guy thinking?


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

PatientlyWaiting said:


>


.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> [video]http://i.imgur.com/lyFB18P.gifv[/video]
> 
> Can't figure out how to embed a GIFV.


Delete the "V".


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

^may just be my phone but that gif always cuts out right before the collision for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

its your phone. it plays fully on a desk top


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

anticon84 said:


> ^may just be my phone but that gif always cuts out right before the collision for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone problems


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah yeah ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

cut out front fender to make rear flares?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> iPhone problems


Yup works on my antique note 3 just fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

08VWDUB said:


>


That's awesome... :laugh: Not doing it wrong IMO.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Wolfslash16 said:


> That's awesome... :laugh: Not doing it wrong IMO.


I was agreeing with you. And then I realized we both drive Dodge trucks. 



Rust.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Claff said:


>


I'm lucky I saw that you posted this. I was just going to send you this pic and tell you to do that to your own NC.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Only if I can rig up some harnesses like these inside the car


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Claff said:


> Only if I can rig up some harnesses like these inside the car


6X9s in boxes in the back seat? What year is this??


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

There's just so much wrong with that picture, lol


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

PsychoVolvo said:


> 6X9s in boxes in the back seat? What year is this??


Craigslist transcends time.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never owned one, is it ok to tow a Quattro Audi like this?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

homerdash said:


> I've never owned one, is it ok to tow a Quattro Audi like this?


Perfectly fine to tow it to the junk yard like that


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

can you disengage AWD like you can in a subaru? If so, then it seems like a fine way to tow.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure how the newer audis are but I doubt you can. I know if that was a b5 you can kiss that driveline good bye


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

JPawn1 said:


> can you disengage AWD like you can in a subaru? If so, then it seems like a fine way to tow.


No, you can't. But is it certain that this A6 is a quattro, could it not be a FWD?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

PerL said:


> No, you can't. But is it certain that this A6 is a quattro, could it not be a FWD?


good point, usually tow truck drivers know the correct way to do it. USUALLY


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

PerL said:


> No, you can't. But is it certain that this A6 is a quattro, could it not be a FWD?


I should have mentioned that I snapped it because I saw the Quattro badge


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

P Q said:


> good point, usually tow truck drivers know the correct way to do it. USUALLY


Those were offered in fronttrack with the 3.2, so it is possible. Can't tell if it has a quattro badge or not. I;m not sure the awd version of that car would even move in neutral being towed like that.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Definitely NOT okay to tow ANY AWD vehicle like that, especialy one that the driveline can't be disengaged. Even if it's in neutral, that won't help anything. I'd be surprised if that car didn't burn to the floor before he got to his destination.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

P Q said:


> Not sure how the newer audis are but I doubt you can. I know if that was a b5 you can kiss that driveline good bye


True. Very few audis are front wheel drive, but I don't think the A6 ever came in front wheel drive in the US. You can also disconnect the driveshaft before towing, but thats a hassle and I highly doubt they did it. Drivetrain is probably destroyed


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

even more ironic is there is a big sticker on the rear windshield that reads "sleeper"


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> Found it, 15x12 -114 offset or something
> 
> I have to admit, even though I wouldn't drive this hackjob I am curious to see where it is going :laugh:


FFS... is it a custom wheel with that ridiculous offset? Or is there a giant wheel spacer that must weigh 40lbs ? My brain hurts.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

It's so wide it hardly fits the car wash :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

money cant buy you taste is what I always say. issue is that most people with that kind of money give no ****s and don't appreciate it


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I dunno. It's a car wash. It's a car. 
Just because it's expensive, doesn't mean it needs to be babied?


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

cramerica said:


> I was agreeing with you. And then I realized we both drive Dodge trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Rust.


Ha ha ha yea, I'm good rust wise though, my Rango is super rust free so far. :thumbup: 

Serious question, what kind of damage can you expect towing the Audi like that? :what:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

The only thing wrong with this is it's on a public road :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/speedersdigest/videos/1726263997653008/?fref=nf


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> The only thing wrong with this is it's on a public road :laugh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/speedersdigest/videos/1726263997653008/?fref=nf


I haven't "yeehaw'ed" so loud in a while.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> The only thing wrong with this is it's on a public road :laugh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/speedersdigest/videos/1726263997653008/?fref=nf


Ok wow, that was fantastic. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

While searching for something for a different thread, these seat covers from Aliexpress popped up!  Imagine being hugged by a bear while driving! :laugh:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-c...ar-seat-winter-new-plush-car/32220083623.html


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

P Q said:


> good point, usually tow truck drivers know the correct way to do it. USUALLY



The correct way would to put the Z3 on the back and the Audi on the flatbed. 

Actually would it be safe to tow the BMW with just the front wheels on the ground like that?




Also, can the tow company be on the hook for any drivetrain damage done to that Audi?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CactusAvant said:


> True. Very few audis are front wheel drive, but I don't think the A6 ever came in front wheel drive in the US. You can also disconnect the driveshaft before towing, but thats a hassle and I highly doubt they did it. Drivetrain is probably destroyed


This model was offered in FWD in the USA. There are several of them on eBay at this time. Looks like about a 2008 model. The Quattro badge is quite small below the engine size on the right side. Really difficult to tell if the A6 in the photo has one or not due to the low resolution of the photo.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> This model was offered in FWD in the USA. There are several of them on eBay at this time. Looks like about a 2008 model. The Quattro badge is quite small below the engine size on the right side. Really difficult to tell if the A6 in the photo has one or not due to the low resolution of the photo.


The OP of the pic said it was indeed a Quattro. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Also, can the tow company be on the hook for any drivetrain damage done to that Audi?


Depends on why the vehicle was on the hook.
Was it a repo? A junk pick up? Wreck? Or an actual tow.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


wins the internet!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Sounds familiar...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4657435


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> The correct way would to put the Z3 on the back and the Audi on the flatbed.
> 
> Actually would it be safe to tow the BMW with just the front wheels on the ground like that?
> 
> ...


IF it was a front wheel drive a6 than there is no issue with how this was towed.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


>


cuts actually look very clean??


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Why would someone do that??


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Why would someone do that??


Lost the key for a locknut.
Always wondered if one of these would work.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Lost the key for a locknut.
> Always wondered if one of these would work.


Not sure, but lost key for a locknut is a very solveable problem. They only make so many types. My Miata came with locking nuts but no key. All it took was 15 minutes of internet sleuthing and $8 to find a key in the correct pattern.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> Lost the key for a locknut.
> Always wondered if one of these would work.


Sacrificial socket. Pound the smallest socket on that will fit.

I've removed several keyed lugs like that.

Drilling them out entirely is another option.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Lost the key for a locknut.
> Always wondered if one of these would work.


Ok.... but the locknut is STILL on the car after cutting the wheel off.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Lost the key for a locknut.
> Always wondered if one of these would work.


gator grip


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

saron81 said:


> Ok.... but the locknut is STILL on the car after cutting the wheel off.


Yep.
Not too smart, are they?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

The lugs were just too tight for her I guess...no key needed. 

16 blades to get through that wheel.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

saron81 said:


> Ok.... but the locknut is STILL on the car after cutting the wheel off.


Exactly. So I'm still wondering why someone would do that?!?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Exactly. So I'm still wondering why someone would do that?!?


Probably to remove the whole hub from the car


Also, no Gator grip would not work. It wold not fit in the tight space made for the socket to go around the head of the bolt.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like the lugnut was installed backwards somehow as the taper appears to be facing outwards. No idea how you'd get it tight enough to not come back off, but who knows.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Depends on why the vehicle was on the hook.
> Was it a repo? A junk pick up? Wreck? Or an actual tow.


It doesn't matter, they would still be responsible, whether it be private towing, PPI only towing, or repossession company.

Towing a RWD vehicle with front wheels down won't damage anything and is entirely possible, you just need to ensure the steering wheel is locked with something other than it's own locking mechanism (i.e. steering wheel lock tool, wrapping the seat belt around the wheel and latching it repo style, etc)


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

wolfcastle said:


> Probably to remove the whole hub from the car
> 
> 
> Also, no Gator grip would not work. It wold not fit in the tight space made for the socket to go around the head of the bolt.


The sears bolt outs tend to fit over and into the socket space in the wheels. You will need to get something solid to stick on top and hammer the bolt out on with.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Sacrificial socket. Pound the smallest socket on that will fit.
> 
> I've removed several keyed lugs like that.


Exactly what I would have done.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Egz said:


> Sounds familiar...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4657435


unreal :sly:

I found a key for mine in minutes for $4, funny thing is I had the same wheels opcorn:

***edit, wtf do you do once you have cut the wheel off ???


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> Sacrificial socket. Pound the smallest socket on that will fit.
> 
> I've removed several keyed lugs like that.
> 
> Drilling them out entirely is another option.


This is the way to do it. I've removed countless lug nuts that way. Keyed and not keyed. Or get a piece of stock and weld it to the lug nut.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> This is the way to do it. I've removed countless lug nuts that way. Keyed and not keyed. Or get a piece of stock and weld it to the lug nut.


Just the heating and cooling from welding alone will probably loosen a stuck lug nut enough to remove it. Otherwise, drill the lug and nut. And use good quality drill bits. Something a machinist would use. Not the crap they sell these days as "titanium coated". Cutting the wheel is the dumbest thing I've ever seen. :screwy:


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

The rare .... Cadillac Jeep


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Just the heating and cooling from welding alone will probably loosen a stuck lug nut enough to remove it. Otherwise, drill the lug and nut. And use good quality drill bits. Something a machinist would use. Not the crap they sell these days as "titanium coated". Cutting the wheel is the dumbest thing I've ever seen. :screwy:


Maybe the wheel was busted anyway? Definitely dumb.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

He heard that Challengers need more tire in the rear.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

there is a lot more wrong in that picture than just the wheels/car


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

P Q said:


> there is a lot more wrong in that picture than just the wheels/car


The OP on instagram was "wiggermobb_official".


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Egz said:


> He heard that Challengers need *more tire* in the rear.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

DIW? I'm sure the glovebox, center console, rear seat or any floor compartment is a better place to put papers than the dash immediately in front of you. Shotty phone pic ic:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Camviet said:


> DIW? I'm sure the glovebox, center console, rear seat or any floor compartment is a better place to put papers than the dash immediately in front of you. Shotty phone pic ic:


That hood gap though...


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


>


there are a lot of VWs on Bentley rims


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jeepwreck said:


> there are a lot of VWs on Bentley rims


Doesn't make it right or tasteful.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Camviet said:


>


Dat picture while driving is worse.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jeepwreck said:


> there are a lot of VWs on Bentley rims


Yes, but this one is ugly. White wheels = rice = always DIW.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> Dat picture while driving is worse.


Using the phone while driving is bad, yes.

But I had a great chance to take it, just for the TCL! I mean it was standing traffic during afternoon rush hour, coupled with the closed high way exit forcing everyone on the road I was on. 

Yeah yea I should have gotten a better picture; I had a whole minute to take it, but all 77 pictures I took were horrible. I guess I should just chuck my phone out, aint smart enough to use it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Camviet said:


> Using the phone while driving is bad, yes.


I didn't read anything after this. Justifying your actions for the sake of making people on the internet laugh is dumb, and it shows your priorities in life.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> I didn't read anything after this. Justifying your actions for the sake of making people on the internet laugh is dumb, and it shows your priorities in life.


Sorry won't do it again. :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Camviet said:


> Sorry won't do it again. :thumbup:


Honesty isn't your thing either.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> Honesty isn't your thing either.


Sorry to make you react this way. I wouldn't do stuff that wasn't rational. I guess I should't post too much and just read.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I really can't believe someone would put a trailer hitch on a Lamborghini Murciélago. That has got to be DIW. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And then use it to deliver sandwiches!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Because everyone knows, only the Gallardo is rated for towing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jeepwreck said:


> there are a lot of VWs on Bentley rims


I saw the car up close. It's a base Volkswagen Jetta 2.slow with Bentley wheels.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I saw the car up close. It's a base Volkswagen Jetta 2.slow with Bentley wheels.


That's crazy! Why would anyone have removed the Passat badge and replaced it with Jetta...
That really is DIW


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently saw someone with a new (to them) Nissan Leaf, which is bad enough, but then they put the temporary paper license plate directly in the middle of the back window.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> That's crazy! Why would anyone have removed the Passat badge and replaced it with Jetta...
> That really is DIW


Wait.. that's a Passat?
Damn it looks cheap. 

I assumed no fog lights = base Jetta.
But I guess that means base Passat too since they look alike.

Doh!


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. that's a Passat?
> Damn it looks cheap.
> 
> Doh!


Hey Pal, watch it! That's a quality American made Volkswagen!


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I saw the car up close. It's a base Volkswagen Jetta 2.slow with Bentley wheels.


:screwy:

Not everything has fog lights. Only the Touareg comes with them with any trim level. There are quite a few differences between the Jetta and the Passat...one of those being that the 2.0 8v isn't even available on the Passat, nor offered on any new Jetta any longer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cubedfreek said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Not everything has fog lights. Only the Touareg comes with them with any trim level. There are quite a few differences between the Jetta and the Passat...one of those being that the 2.0 8v isn't even available on the Passat, nor offered on any new Jetta any longer.


Yeah.
I just made a rash judgement based on the driver and wheels.
The white mirrors should have been a clue it wasn't a base Jetta.
But 8 don't think it THAT SURPRISING somebody confused a Jetta and Passat, especially with non stock wheels.
Still say Bentley wheels on that car is DIW.
How much do those costs anyway?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah.
> I just made a rash judgement based on the driver and wheels.
> The white mirrors should have been a clue it wasn't a base Jetta.
> But 8 don't think it THAT SURPRISING somebody confused a Jetta and Passat, especially with non stock wheels.
> ...


i bought some coilovers off a guy that had those wheels on his CC. looked pretty good on his car. can't say it was my cup of tea, but they were cool.

but yes, that passat looks ridiculous. :beer:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

DIW? Seriously? They're wheels.  What does it matter if they're Bentley or any other style? At least they are fitted well and not donked, cambered, or all f'd up like that E46 a few pages back.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

veedubman72 said:


> DIW? Seriously? They're wheels.  What does it matter if they're Bentley or any other style? At least they are fitted well and not donked, cambered, or all f'd up like that E46 a few pages back.


I agree, but I also see the funny in a company-car spec Passat wearing Bentley wheels as what appear to be its only mods. :thumbup:

I'm just old enough not to care enough to negatively comment is all.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

This car sat there with the sliding door open for around 20 minutes while it poured down rain. They then backed out and drove away with the door still open.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

unoudid said:


> This car sat there with the sliding door open for around 20 minutes while it poured down rain. They then backed out and drove away with the door still open.


power door messed up..owner to stupid to figure out you can pull it closed


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

(Stolen from Reddit)


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> (Stolen from Reddit)


:screwy: twin-framed for strength?!?!!? :facepalm:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> (Stolen from Reddit)


Far too easy :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

reminds me of this









"lets just weld something on top of another something" lmao


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


Hahaha. I'm thinking the guy had to be a real deal legit pimp. I googled Sir Watt and couldn't find anything. 

Shame on me for not going into Hobby Lobby and finding the owner of that fine example of German engineering.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Hahaha. I'm thinking the guy had to be a real deal legit pimp. I googled Sir Watt and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Shame on me for not going into Hobby Lobby and finding the owner of that fine example of German engineering.


did it have a handicap placard hanging from the rear view?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Hahaha. I'm thinking the guy had to be a real deal legit pimp. I googled Sir Watt and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Shame on me for not going into Hobby Lobby and finding the owner of that fine example of German engineering.


Google did not bring up Sir Robert Watson-Watt or Sir Redmond Watt?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Hahaha. I'm thinking the guy had to be a real deal legit pimp. I googled Sir Watt and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Shame on me for not going into Hobby Lobby and finding the owner of that fine example of German engineering.


I bet you could have found him without having to ask anyone


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> did it have a handicap placard hanging from the rear view?


Not that I could tell. Something tells me Sir Watt does what Sir Watt wants to do. He must have been stopping in to get some more jewels/glitter for his "ladies."


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Google did not bring up Sir Robert Watson-Watt or Sir Redmond Watt?


Yeah I'm going to go out on a limb and say those guys are not this guy...


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> monstrosity to all mankind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude no.....why....no.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bling Blang All Thangs!


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

veedubman72 said:


> Bling Blang All Thangs!


It's hard to make a G-Wagon look bad. This dude managed....


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Friend sent this to me. Not entirely sure if this engine is going in or coming out. Apparently, neither are they.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> (Stolen from Reddit)





.LSinLV. said:


> :screwy: twin-framed for strength?!?!!? :facepalm:


Twin strength and optimal fuel economy.


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

jeepwreck said:


> there are a lot of VWs on Bentley rims


There are also alot of 12 inch spoilers on fwd cars


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

c0mmon said:


> There are also alot of 12 inch spoilers on fwd cars


Perhaps, but one is DINMS, the other is not: the wheels still function as wheels and enable the car to function as designed; the spoiler is not beneficial in any realistic way, nor does it enable any positive function that would otherwise not be possible.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BMW in it's natural habit. What's DIW here Todd?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> BMW in it's natural habit. What's DIW here Todd?


since no funny pic thread, where can i post this?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

being towed by a Golf I guess


----------



## electricturd (Apr 21, 2012)

surefooted said:


> Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


How many of these kits have been installed on cars where they failed and slammed down on someones legs?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

electricturd said:


> How many of these kits have been installed on cars where they failed and slammed down on someones legs?


I hope quite a few, that way they learn from their terrible mistakes. :banghead:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

This Focus in the shop had the ultra rare Brembo package. :laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

saron81 said:


> This Focus in the shop had the ultra rare Brembo package. :laugh:


Still better than these


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

haha sign on the left is too perfect


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Excellent capture with the deaths on Texas roads sign. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That is some 3rd world **** right there.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

nightflyer said:


>


Not only is it horrific, but it looks as if he's not wearing pants and the photo was censored. :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Not only is it horrific, but it looks as if he's not wearing pants and the photo was censored. :laugh:


Can not unsee...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe he just forgot he put them on the roof while he was opening his door, you know like when people put a cup of coffee on the roof and forget :laugh:


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>



Remove the cap on the wheel, pop off the axle nut, take off entire knuckle and then take it to a shop. Or tow it to a shop. :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Not only is it horrific, but it looks as if he's not wearing pants and the photo was censored. :laugh:


He just can't wait to get home and try out the new mattress!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

burnthesheep said:


> Remove the cap on the wheel, pop off the axle nut, take off entire knuckle and then take it to a shop. Or tow it to a shop. :screwy:


that's a lot of work tho


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

P Q said:


> that's a lot of work tho


I wonder how long it took to cut that !!!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Some good advertising there:


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

surefooted said:


> Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


At least those doors make it easier to use in tight spots.
I have no idea where the rear hinged door trend started.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

saron81 said:


> This Focus in the shop had the ultra rare Brembo package. :laugh:





PsychoVolvo said:


> Still better than these



explain what i'm missing here... are they just stickers?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> explain what i'm missing here... are they just stickers?


First one shows painted caliper with Brembo sticker, 2nd picture has caliper cover see pic below


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes... the 1st one is a _stock_ Focus caliper painted red with a "Brembo" sticker on it. :beer:


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

saron81 said:


> Yes... the 1st one is a _stock_ Focus caliper painted red with a "Brembo" sticker on it. :beer:


...aaand a lot of wheel studs.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> ...aaand a lot of wheel studs.


Spacer :beer:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> Spacer :beer:


*adapter, but poorly done.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

cubedfreek said:


> *adapter, but poorly done.


right :thumbup: Looks like the same bolt pattern though


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Another stick-on special.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

size matters :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> size matters :laugh::facepalm:


That's Moon-Moon's Expedition.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Joke's on you, I bet it really is an EFI Turbo V8.

Edit: seriously though Bill, that is absolutely terrible. BUT, I can one-up that. To the extreme. Like, the king of stick-ons. Please hold for upload.....


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm ready to be crowned the king. (not my picture, I lost mine, but my coworker took the EXACT picture I did about five days later; same angle, same position in the parking lot as we were driving through, even the truck is in the exact spot as when I saw it.)


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

I've seen one that beats that. In the same town as my last post, no less. I posted it before.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

To be fair, the owner is an older guy, probably retired military. I've seen him at the Autozone before and he seems pleasant although I've never talked to him. I guess if you've risked getting your kneecaps blown off in some god forsaken war zone, you've earned the right to do whatever you want with your truck.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

I admit defeat.

That's FVCKING terrible. Sure, he has the right to do whatever he wants. But come ONNNNNNNNNNNNNN. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Can not be unseen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cubedfreek said:


> I admit defeat.
> 
> That's FVCKING terrible. Sure, he has the right to do whatever he wants. But come ONNNNNNNNNNNNNN. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Can not be unseen.


Remember Taurus golf ball on Mythbusters?
All that crap may actually improve its highway fuel economy.:laugh:


I used to see stuff like that and think "immigrants"...
But now I see white trash doing similar things. 
It's a small world.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

The flags really add that "special" touch too


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

From a local junior high, where there was a "graduation" ceremony for the 8th graders during the day. All the parents came and the parking lot was a fiasco of numbskullery. 

I find the last spot, and am sitting in my car and hear a loud *CRUNCH* as an old lady in a Ford F150 pulls through a parking spot and does not even realize she ran into a parked car, with the owners standing there. 










So the owners, furious, start screaming and running after her. They flag her down, and while they work that out, this idiot decides he can park his blinged out rim-mobile however he likes. (About 20 ft away from the first mess, just before the cops show up)



















Bro dozer decides he can park in front of a hydrant










See where the Honda is parked? I was in that spot, but when I saw that same Honda trying to wedge itself in the next spot, partially blocked by the trailer, I decided to move two blocks away and walk rather than risk being the next casualty.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

bill1975 said:


> From a local junior high, where there was a "graduation" ceremony for the 8th graders during the day.


Throwing graduation ceremonies at times other than 12th grade or college graduation is stupider than how these guys parked in my opinion lol. Once we millennials take charge, there will be graduation ceremonies for everybody! every year! and everybody graduates! and everybody gets a 4.0! because everybody is a special star that needs recognition! :facepalm:


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

I was waiting for this reply. 


It's more for the parents than anything. They had a similar thing when I was in fifth grade (fifth grade is the end if elementary school here. Jr high starts with sixth). I also got a participation trophy in t-ball. Yet somehow I turned out OK. 

But I definitely see your point. The school system has their hands tied because the parents are rarely satisfied no matter what happens.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

bill1975 said:


> I was waiting for this reply.
> 
> 
> It's more for the parents than anything. They had a similar thing when I was in fifth grade (fifth grade is the end if elementary school here. Jr high starts with sixth). I also got a participation trophy in t-ball. Yet somehow I turned out OK.
> ...


Yeah, I should probably disclaim that I don't have any kids. I bet if I were a parent my view on the issue would be different.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kindergarten prom.... lol.

But let's keep this a DIW thread about cars with pics.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

bill1975 said:


> To be fair, the owner is an older guy, probably retired military. I've seen him at the Autozone before and he seems pleasant although I've never talked to him. I guess if you've risked getting your kneecaps blown off in some god forsaken war zone, you've earned the right to do whatever you want with your truck.


In Oceanside, CA, right outside of Marine Base Camp Pendleton, there is an old guy that drives around a Jeep Liberty that I would describe as the Jeep version of this truck. It's just so bad.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> You guys sure that BMW is being driven like that?
> One back tire still has the not even worn a bit new tire sticker on the tread.
> Seems very suspicious.... like it was set up for this picture.
> But then again the sticker is in the middle of the tread.. a place probably not touching the road.


Late reply, but it is being driven like that :beer: There's even a IG video somewhere of it rolling down the road


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

jpwalker90 said:


> In Oceanside, CA, right outside of Marine Base Camp Pendleton, there is an old guy that drives around a Jeep Liberty that I would describe as the Jeep version of this truck. It's just so bad.


Makes you wonder how much $ they put into those things :what:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> Makes you wonder how much $ they put into those things :what:


Figure at least $5-10 per each badge, or those fender fake vent things come in a pack of two or three, about $15-25 per pack. I can't even imagine. It's probably a month of rent for me, at the very least.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cubedfreek said:


> Figure at least $5-10 per each badge, or those fender fake vent things come in a pack of two or three, about $15-25 per pack. I can't even imagine. It's probably a month of rent for me, at the very least.


eBay. $3 to $4/pair with free shipping from Hong Kong.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> eBay. $3 to $4/pair with free shipping from Hong Kong.


You're assuming they have internet access? Bold, my man, bold.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spotted semi locally by someone on facebook...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

bill1975 said:


> To be fair, the owner is an older guy, probably retired military. I've seen him at the Autozone before and he seems pleasant although I've never talked to him. I guess if you've risked getting your kneecaps blown off in some god forsaken war zone, you've earned the right to do whatever you want with your truck.


At least he doesn't have to spend money on details/polish/waxes lol


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That Charger....that poor, poor car. What kind of mindset are these people in to take the steps to not only install these things, but purchase them in the first place? :facepalm:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

cubedfreek said:


> That Charger....that poor, poor car. What kind of mindset are these people in to take the steps to not only install these things, but purchase them in the first place? :facepalm:


Hey, *built*not*bought* right? LOL!


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Zman86 said:


> Spotted semi locally by someone on facebook...


Build from the Walmart automotive department?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://jalopnik.com/car-dealer-reportedly-sold-bmw-with-duct-tape-covering-1778680389


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://jalopnik.com/car-dealer-reportedly-sold-bmw-with-duct-tape-covering-1778680389


Lol.
$4500 15 year old five series needs $18,000 engine replacement.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


> http://jalopnik.com/car-dealer-reportedly-sold-bmw-with-duct-tape-covering-1778680389


I see 3 DIW issues with this:

1) buying a 16 year old 5 series without getting it properly inspected... or at least getting it scanned for codes
2) duct tape over the CEL
3) after catastrophic engine failure, mechanic quotes $18k to repair/replace a 2000 5 series engine.

Seriously... I hope the buyer gets his money back and then tells both the dealer and the mechanic to eat a d*ck.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

FFS ^ :facepalm:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


Jesus Christ.... I mean, Allah...


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> FFS ^ :facepalm:


Exactly!

Found more photos, just because:
































I wonder why that is?!?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

AdrockMK2 said:


> I wonder why that is?!?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Not even NFSU has such ridiculous monstrosities.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AdrockMK2 said:


> "First sports car with a dually axle in the world"


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

This actually makes me angry. 

The amount of money put into this monstrosity would likely pay off my house.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


Haha bravo


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


And quite frankly, i'd rather be seen in the miata dually.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> And quite frankly, i'd rather be seen in the miata dually.


Driver-side hookah and username checks out.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

what do we think about this?

that fender flare... dually shroud?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

koidragon1980 said:


> I see 3 DIW issues with this:
> 
> 1) buying a 16 year old 5 series without getting it properly inspected... or at least getting it scanned for codes
> 2) duct tape over the CEL
> ...


AND, thats electrical tape, not duct ... just sayin


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> what do we think about this?


What do I think? I think it should doused in gasoline and set on fire until no remnants remain. That's pretty much it.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> This actually makes me angry.
> 
> The amount of money put into this monstrosity would likely pay off my house.


Dude,....UAE. This surprises you? If you don't want to be forever angry I recommend you never go there.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> I wonder why that is?!?


he may be the 1st with a dual axle, but NOT the 1st to run dual tires racing.....

me 1996 running the NORC event in my 928s


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> What do I think? I think it should doused in gasoline and set on fire until no remnants remain. That's pretty much it.


Did that car kill your bro, bro?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

BongTechnician said:


> what do we think about this?
> 
> that fender flare... dually shroud?


Reminds me of this movie....


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

I KNOW I've seen a picture of this truck on the road in this thread! You win the internet if someone can find it in the previous pages! 

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39976410&cat=656&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=5



















Not too bad right? Looks pretty nice? Look at the front. :sly: :what: I don't even...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Wolfslash16 said:


> I KNOW I've seen a picture of this truck on the road in this thread! You win the internet if someone can find it in the previous pages!
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39976410&cat=656&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=5
> 
> ...


i wonder why it doesn't run?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> i wonder why it doesn't run?


And I wonder why you had to quote all four pictures?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


ha! that's pretty awesome actually


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Who buys a 48" TV anymore, thats way too small. Definitely doing it wrong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jaystone said:


> Who buys a 48" TV anymore, thats way too small. Definitely doing it wrong


It was probably for his bathroom.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


lol reminds me of when I shipped a transmission with my Fiero


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Definitely wrong - everyone knows that flat screen TVs must be transported upright


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

PerL said:


> Definitely wrong - everyone knows that flat screen TVs must be transported upright



Thats only the case with plasma. LED and LCD it doesn't hurt them at all. Hell you can watch the best buy management lay t.v.'s down and stack them for storage.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

PerL said:


> Definitely wrong - everyone knows that flat screen TVs must be transported upright


Pretty sure that was just the the Plasma TVs.

edit: DOH!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Plot twist; it's actually a giant Etch-a-sketch. :what:


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Cameron1152 said:


> Thats only the case with plasma. LED and LCD it doesn't hurt them at all. Hell you can watch the best buy management lay t.v.'s down and stack them for storage.


If they have a glass matrix you can crack them easy layed down.... it's the same reason you transport glass vertical. And the larger the TV the easier the glass will crack layed down.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

The thing that hurts me about the Testarossa is the packing tape holding it to the paint...............


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> The thing that hurts me about the Testarossa is the packing tape holding it to the paint...............


^

this.

also, are you on sacwater?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> this.
> 
> also, are you on sacwater?


I'm not, although I've had a bunch of people tell me I need to get in there. My coworker is, however. Dude's got the JB 20th, white Mk3 GTI VR6, B3 Passat Wagon, and a couple other projects. I'm sure you know him. Didn't even realize you were local(ish)! :wave:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> I'm not, although I've had a bunch of people tell me I need to get in there. My coworker is, however. Dude's got the JB 20th, white Mk3 GTI VR6, B3 Passat Wagon, and a couple other projects. I'm sure you know him. Didn't even realize you were local(ish)! :wave:


you should join. great group of guys and gals. :thumbup:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> you should join. great group of guys and gals. :thumbup:


I know it, I deal with a ton of em being in Parts, always see a bunch of you coming through here. Been to a California Burger meet up a couple months back with a bunch of em there, Landon and the gang. You ever come down this way?


Sorry, back on topic!! (PM me :laugh: )


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Find this gem on FB... 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Empty_Parking_Space.jpg


What am I missing?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Homemade luggage carrier?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

bubuski said:


> Homemade luggage carrier?


Homemade luggage carrier. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bubuski said:


> Homemade luggage carrier?


Oh, THAT part of the photo, now I see. I was distracted by the parking lot and window sill. 

Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Oh, THAT part of the photo, now I see. I was distracted by the parking lot and window sill.
> 
> Thanks.


This make it clearer for you?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This make it clearer for you?


Not as clear as this would have been.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mcbanagon said:


> not as clear as this would have been.


ftfy

:d


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> ftfy
> 
> :d


 Other than the missing signal strength and battery level, that's perfect.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Apologies if this has already been posted, this guy obviously needed a Passat to get the job done, jetta can't hang.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

the internet welcomes you, friend.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

slacker01 said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, this guy obviously needed a Passat to get the job done, jetta can't hang.


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

slacker01 said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, this guy obviously needed a Passat to get the job done, jetta can't hang.


That's circa TCL v1.8, here's a newer version:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Southern Jetta said:


> That's circa TCL v1.8, here's a newer version:


Missing the baboon peen in there


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

So.. I did it wrong


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

slacker01 said:


> So.. I did it wrong


This is like the third oldest picture on the internet (ca. December 2000)

But I've recently found Lumber Jetta's ancestor!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw Satan's Miata a little bit ago. It's seen better days, but priorities, camber yo!


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Does it really say ENVY on the right rear quarter in chrome letters? :screwy:



Claff said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

cool whip bro


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> cool whip bro


'nowsayit'

Ok, that's the worst corvette I've EVER seen, and that is saving a lot  

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> 'nowsayit'
> 
> Ok, that's the worst corvette I've EVER seen, and that is saving a lot
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I'd follow him until he hit a pothole and laugh.:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Ok, that's *one of the* worst corvette I've EVER seen, and that is saving a lot


FIFY
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3906933/2006-chevrolet-corvette/photo-gallery/


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I'd *throw a case of Molotov cocktails at it,* and laugh.:laugh:


FTFY:laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm "envious" when people paint their cars pop tart frosting colors.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Does it really say ENVY on the right rear quarter in chrome letters? :screwy:


Yes because I certainly would not know to be envious.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3906933/2006-chevrolet-corvette/photo-gallery/


WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FVCK ARE THOSE.

What is making it look like a candle like that??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FVCK ARE THOSE.
> 
> What is making it look like a candle like that??


No idea. No one has seen the car in five years (those are all photos of the same car) .

And, I totally forgot a made a thread about it. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fical-Dragon-Corvette-of-Evansville-IN-thread


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> No idea. No one has seen the car in five years (those are all photos of the same car) .
> 
> And, I totally forgot a made a thread about it. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fical-Dragon-Corvette-of-Evansville-IN-thread


ALL of those pictures were of the same car??? Sweet baby jesus. I hope it caught fire and burned into oblivion.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> This is like the third oldest picture on the internet (ca. December 2000)
> 
> But I've recently found Lumber Jetta's ancestor!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>




what the hell :what:


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Lol awesome. Road rage removes a lot of common sense.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Both of those last two videos belong in a "doing it right" thread


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

angel v said:


> what the hell :what:


I wonder where his car ended up.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> I wonder where his car ended up.


yeah it just kept rolling :laugh:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> I wonder where his car ended up.


Thats what I was wondering...I thought maybe it was RHD, but no. 

Step 1: Get enraged over something small
Step 2: Start swinging at a dude with a helmet and boots, always a good idea
Step 3: get your ass handed back to you
Step 4: go find your car that you forgot to put in park


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Thats what I was wondering...I thought maybe it was RHD, but no.
> 
> Step 1: Get enraged over something small
> Step 2: Start swinging at a dude with a helmet and boots, always a good idea
> ...



You forgot the last step

Step 5: Profit


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> You forgot the last step
> 
> Step 5: Profit


Certainly not in the MMA :laugh:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

angel v said:


> yeah it just kept rolling :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

philf1fan said:


> Lol awesome. Road rage removes a lot of common sense.


talk about having a short temper.... 


biker may have came on to the road, but he stayed left out of the cars way.... he could have honked, kept going and save himself an ass-whoopin'....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> I wonder where his car ended up.





angel v said:


> yeah it just kept rolling :laugh:


And here's our answer.


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


LOL! :laugh: Hilarious

It's probably not a good idea to start a fight with a guy wearing a motorcycle helmet cos you're going to lose. :facepalm:

crazy Russkies


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> LOL! :laugh: Hilarious
> 
> It's probably not a good idea to start a fight with a guy wearing a motorcycle helmet cos you're going to lose. :facepalm:
> 
> crazy Russkies


:laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

McBanagon said:


> And here's our answer.


Camera man torn b/t watching out how his riding buddy manages and how the car manages 😆

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


http://www.theonion.com/video/report-average-male-4000-less-effective-in-fights--36321


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> http://www.theonion.com/video/report-average-male-4000-less-effective-in-fights--36321


But what about a drunk Russian male?


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> And here's our answer.


That second point of view makes it even funnier :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


>


The girl top center above Fred's head, is that his cousin maybe? Because her dancing did not get her that gig :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And he was making a U-turn with it. Not sure he made it without running up on the curb.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

That little cacti display impresses me...mostly because the rest of the interior seems very clean. DIR, probably. Do I enjoy clean vehicles? Yes.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> The girl top center above Fred's head, is that his cousin maybe? Because her dancing did not get her that gig :banghead:


Oh look we have a Dancing with the Stars juror here


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Maddave10 said:


> That little cacti display impresses me...mostly because the rest of the interior seems very clean. DIR, probably. Do I enjoy clean vehicles? Yes.


But do you enjoy the inevitable cacti to the face during a quick stop? Doubtful.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But do you enjoy the inevitable cacti to the face during a quick stop? Doubtful.


They are actually succulents. :beer:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


How difficult would it be to make the car's transmission to go into P when there's nobody sitting on the driver's seat? There's a weight/pressure sensor in the seat anyway, and trannies are electronically controlled these days.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

saron81 said:


> This Focus in the shop had the ultra rare Brembo package. :laugh:


Really, really odd... I saw a Focus ST here in Munich just two days ago that had Brembo stickers on red calipers just like that.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Second Miata I've seen pictures of where the alleged safety harnesses are wrapped around the top of the roll bar. Seems legit.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Why the hell would you park on the lawn:screwy: Looks like it's in Floriduh


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Claff said:


> Second Miata I've seen pictures of where the alleged safety harnesses are wrapped around the top of the roll bar. Seems legit.


I'm constantly amazed by how often roll bars and harnesses are improperly designed and/or installed. If you are going to go through the trouble, why not do some basic research to learn how to do it properly


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nealric said:


> I'm constantly amazed by how often roll bars and harnesses are improperly designed and/or installed. If you are going to go through the trouble, why not do some basic research to learn how to do it properly


Because most people put them in because they think they look cool. They aren't there for any actual purpose.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Why the hell would you park on the lawn:screwy: Looks like it's in Floriduh



Not much of a lawn. Mostly just sand with Centipede grass growing by accident.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Not much of a lawn. Mostly just sand with Centipede grass growing by accident.


if you park on it then you dont have to mow it :thumbup:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

What's wrong with attaching the harness to the roll bars?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> What's wrong with attaching the harness to the roll bars?


It's the _top _of the roll bar that's DIW.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> It's the _top _of the roll bar that's DIW.
> 
> StigFollowingTheRules.jpg


:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Fixed!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://nypost.com/2016/06/21/3-arrested-with-loaded-guns-body-armor-at-holland-tunnel/









Reminds me of the Dragon Corvette.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed!
> 
> duct_tape_hyundai.jpg


Smeh. 
Bumper covers are only cosmetic, its unlikely a Hyundai of that vintage has much shelf life left anyway.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed!


I would not give such a car more consideration than that, TBH.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Paint color match is superb tho.....


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Paint color match is superb tho.....


Other than the creases/sloppy application, pretty good. 8/10 would try myself if I smashed my Santa Fe


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Spotted at Walmart


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Sailor with a poor taste in cars and modding.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

As an active duty Sailor, I'm ashamed but not surprised based on the "community" he/she represents. Seabees are a special breed :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But do you enjoy the inevitable cacti to the face during a quick stop? Doubtful.


It's one way to get your passenger to wear a seatbelt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

angel v said:


> As an active duty Sailor, I'm ashamed but not surprised based on the "community" he/she represents. Seabees are a special breed :thumbdown::facepalm:


Are they that bad? They seem to get a lot of love and respect from other branches.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are they that bad? They seem to get a lot of love and respect from other branches.


I don't know anything about SeaBees, but I do know my boss was one, and he is a 100% certified douche.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are they that bad? They seem to get a lot of love and respect from other branches.


Yes. Work with a few here. Do not enjoy having to though.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are they that bad? They seem to get a lot of love and respect from other branches.





Ryan1981 said:


> I don't know anything about SeaBees, but I do know my boss was one, and he is a 100% certified douche.


From my own personal experience working with them (I'm a retired Navy EOD tech), they pretty much had a culture of "we can do it all" mindset. Basically pretending like they could fight an entire conflict all on their own when in reality they were more or less glorified construction workers.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

veedubman72 said:


> From my own personal experience working with them (I'm a retired Navy EOD tech), they pretty much had a culture of "we can do it all" mindset. Basically pretending like they could fight an entire conflict all on their own when in reality they were more or less glorified construction workers.


Much like the combat engineers we have in the Marines.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Are they that bad? They seem to get a lot of love and respect from other branches.


Pretty much what everyone said above. There are some good ones of course, but after being around them for extended time while I was in Iraq, no thanks haha


----------



## kbmdean4011 (Apr 15, 2009)

Spotted at a bowling alley. My favorite touches are the fuel filler neck and the 360 degree rotational capability of the tail lights.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Fuel fuller neck looks to be oem


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The latest from one of our local My Car Is SOOO Low gang. Apparently you win the big prize, whatever that is, when you start grinding the bolts off your transmission case.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Claff said:


> The latest from one of our local My Car Is SOOO Low gang. Apparently you win the big prize, whatever that is, when you start grinding the bolts off your transmission case.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That's insane. What kind of car is that supposed to be?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

@jreed1337 Like Pat always says. "It's not my car"


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> @jreed1337 Like Pat always says. "It's not my car"


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

330iZHP said:


> Fuel fuller neck looks to be oem


I used to see trucks like that when young people moved here from up north.
Rusty cab and the bed was completely gone.
Whatya Gonna Do?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

omoderncultureo said:


>


I like how he got so upset at the guy for failing to stop yet he proceeds to not stop at the same intersection.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> That's insane. What kind of car is that supposed to be?


EF Civic wagon


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I like how he got so upset at the guy for failing to stop yet he proceeds to not stop at the same intersection.


And it's pretty clear that they're in an abandoned development that's flat with good visibility. That's like rolling through a stop sign in a vacant parking lot in my opinion. Moto dude just wants to be captain of the world. :facepalm:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I like how he got so upset at the guy for failing to stop yet he proceeds to not stop at the same intersection.


Im getting really tired of the self righteous, go pro, moto vlogger people.

This is going on youtube bro!!! what a hack


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Even people on youtube disagree with that douche canoe. :laugh:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Sorry for the link, FB video wouldn't embed for some reason

[video]http://www.facebook.com/bryony.k.howard/videos/10154168782735638/[/video]


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

PerL said:


> Sorry for the link, FB video wouldn't embed for some reason
> 
> [video]http://www.facebook.com/bryony.k.howard/videos/10154168782735638/[/video]


Seems to be a movie to me. Motorcycle racing down other side of river. Boat racing down actual river and Porsche racing down top side of the river. And 2 cops who dont do anything when porsche wrecks.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Even people on youtube disagree with that douche canoe. :laugh:


Was the guy thinking, "I am going to post a video of myself thowing a senior citizen on the ground because he got mad when I confronted him about running a stop sign in the middle of the desert. Then I will be internet famous."


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I like how he got so upset at the guy for failing to stop yet he proceeds to not stop at the same intersection.


Not only that, he did an illegal u turn without signaling.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Seems to be a movie to me. Motorcycle racing down other side of river. Boat racing down actual river and Porsche racing down top side of the river. And 2 cops who dont do anything when porsche wrecks.


It is a movie shoot that went wrong. I read somewhere that it apparently is the movie Hitman 2. Anyways, here is some more info and more footage of the incident, the retrieval of the Smart and more

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/06/porsche-cayenne-pushes-smart-into-canal.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> It is a movie shoot that went wrong. I read somewhere that it apparently is the movie Hitman 2. Anyways, here is some more info and more footage of the incident, the retrieval of the Smart and more
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2016/06/porsche-cayenne-pushes-smart-into-canal.html


Pretty sure the bump of the Smart into the water was staged. If you look at the last video @ 1:08, you can see that the rear engine is missing from the rear underside of the car. You can see all the way through from the bottom to the rear window.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Pretty sure the bump of the Smart into the water was staged.


Maybe, but there are other clips of the scene where it was not bumped into the water. One W/the motorcycle on the Carscoops page, another here:

https://www.facebook.com/bryony.k.howard/videos/10154168456120638/

Also, from her FB page: 



> Summary of this week’s activity: Nr of Hollywood movies shot in street: 1; Nr of videos shot by me of Hollywood movie in street: 6; Number of views one video has received (and counting): 7.5 million since Tuesday afternoon; number of newsagencies that have shared it: incalculable; number of friend requests: don’t know as FB blocks more after 1000 so I estimate that it is around 2000; number of friends who have had strange friend requests and who commented on that video: 5; Number of students lost this week: 2; number of students gained this week: 2; Number of Brexits still on the table: 1. Bar the last one, a good week!


She also wrote as answer to a comment:



> and the film is called The Hitman's Bodyguard starring Selma Hayek and Samuel L Jackson. Set in London, Amsterdam and Sofia.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> Maybe, but there are other clips of the scene where it was not bumped into the water. One W/the motorcycle on the Carscoops page, another here:


Without an engine tells me it is a prop that they fully expected to go into the water. They wouldn't want the engine oil (and gasoline) polluting the canal if they can avoid it. 

Also, it didn't seem to cause any noticeable damage on the Porsche either. At least I couldn't see any. I was wondering whether the Porsche's rear quarter was beefed up in any way.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

VdubTX said:


>


Agreed. The wheel spacing is ridiculous.


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

VdubTX said:


>


I just saw a big Ford truck rolling coal into one of the local casinos with a big Trump sticker on the back. I love it when idiots identify themselves so shamelessly. It makes it easier for me to stay as far away from them as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BLK9GEN said:


> I just saw a big Ford truck rolling coal into one of the local casinos with a big Trump sticker on the back. I love it when idiots identify themselves so shamelessly. It makes it easier for me to stay as far away from them as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just in your neck of the woods this past weekend. Was at bowling stadium when the shooting happened at Wing Fest. Also while at Wing Fest in line to get some food, fight breaks out with a girl whooping up on a dude. Guy had some serious shiners!! :laugh:

Real classy people in the downtown area.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

BLK9GEN said:


> I just saw a big Ford truck rolling coal into one of the local casinos with a big Trump sticker on the back. I love it when idiots identify themselves so shamelessly. *It makes it easier for me to stay as far away from them as possible. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winning.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


Should have snapped the card in two first. :laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Should have snapped the card in two first. :laugh:


Nah. She did good. First, throw the card as a distraction, then toss the soda at them. :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I would beat the fkn living out of those two jerknuts.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


I hope someone hooks up that horn to their brake lights, and then disconnects their brakes.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

its only spilt soda. Instead of pranking people stay home and clean it up. Far from ruined


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

VdubTX said:


> Was just in your neck of the woods this past weekend. Was at bowling stadium when the shooting happened at Wing Fest. Also while at Wing Fest in line to get some food, fight breaks out with a girl whooping up on a dude. Guy had some serious shiners!! :laugh:
> 
> Real classy people in the downtown area.


The festivals seem to draw California's finest. There are always gang related shootings or fights at Hot August Nights and Street Vibrations. The guy who tried to run down a police officer at Wing Fest was from Morgan Hill, CA. Not that there aren't some really classy people in Reno, but it's always the huge influx of people from over the hill that seem to start the most trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Would that be considered assault? 140dB train horn that close is bound to cause some sort of hearing damage. Glad she got back at them like this.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.jeeprenegadeforum.com/fo...eep-renegade-today/45098-doors-off-ta-da.html


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ absolutely no fvcks given there


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


>


I'm more shocked to see its actually driving under its own power.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

@McMike said:


>


I guess he couldn't afford a Jeep that has the removable doors, so he did his own rendition or maybe his A/C is broken.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CruznMalibu said:


> I guess he couldn't afford a Jeep that has the removable doors, so he did his own rendition or maybe his A/C is broken.


I was going to say, "You must have read the link I included," then I realized I forgot to paste it. Edited my post. 

Nailed it.


> Probably going to get a lot of crap for this, but it was a beautiful day in Florida so I thought, hey, let’s take the doors off! (As if I owned a wrangler lol) and here’s the result. I put the two back doors back on first to see how it would look
> 
> Also added a bolt-on mirror to the drivers side so I’m street legal (at least in Florida)
> 
> ...


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

What an idiot. He looks like a fvcking tool. With or without the doors.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

What kind of stupid ass decals does he have on the front fender?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

CruznMalibu said:


> I guess he couldn't afford a Jeep that has the removable doors, so he did his own rendition or maybe his A/C is broken.


Because Florida.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> I'm more shocked to see its actually driving under its own power.


Weight reduction required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I also noticed that there are some loose wires running up the exposed hatch recess to the roof. Where do those go? Improvised license plate light? The LED light bar on the front of the roofrack?










The more I look at this thing (FWD, lift, push bar, and various pimp my ride modifications) It's more just not my style. Removing the doors was the only thing that was DIW to me.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> I also noticed that there are some loose wires running up the exposed hatch recess to the roof. Where do those go? Improvised license plate light? The LED light bar on the front of the roofrack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ that's bad


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

The doors look like there to me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> Jesus Christ that's bad


yup


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mr.Nobody said:


> The doors look like there to me?


He must put them back on since page 412


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

@McMike said:


> The more I look at this thing (FWD, lift, push bar, and various pimp my ride modifications) It's more just not my style. Removing the doors was the only thing that was DIW to me.



Shh you may insult a certain Tool Fan / Honda CRV owner who has done this style minus some neon. It will not end well for you.....


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Shh you may insult a certain Tool Fan / Honda CRV owner who has done this style minus some neon. It will not end well for you.....


Hey! You leave Tool out of this.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

long-ish story - but, you just can't make this isht up. 

So, I'm out on a drive. Southbound Telegraph, around Lone Pine. 

Ahead: One squid, mid-twenties (I think), streaked blond hair, riding a sportbike. No helmet. Having a smoke while riding, usually with only one hand on the bars. 

~30 seconds later, he puts his helmet on - while riding. Proceeds to weave thru traffic. 

~30 seconds after that, traffic suddenly halts. I see the squid - now on foot. Chasing his bike, which is driving itself across three lanes of Telegraph, into a turnaround lane, over the median, and into NB Telegraph, where it finally laid itself down in the road. 




WTF?!??!??


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

cuppie said:


> long-ish story - but, you just can't make this isht up.
> 
> Southbound Telegraph, around Lone Pine
> 
> WTF?!??!??


That's funny and normal for that area at the same time.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> That's funny and normal for that area at the same time.


 Oh, don't I know it. Been working in this area for over 20 years......


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

cuppie said:


> Oh, don't I know it. Been working in this area for over 20 years......


I'm 64 and grew up on Telegraph. Went drag racing on Prom night in a brand new 44RT 6-pack Challenger convertible. I posted a story the other day about the trans falling out of my bucket truck during rush hour at 10 mile and Telegraph. Surprised no one shot at us.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Shh you may insult a certain Tool Fan / Honda CRV owner who has done this style minus some neon. It will not end well for you.....


The one who loves cell phones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent to me by a friend. This runs around a town near me. Piloted by a 50+ year old lady.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Meh..... 50+ yr old lady driving a jetta with a fake hood scoop, an oversized spoiler, and a racing stripe? Seems to me like she's enjoying life and doesn't take it too seriously. I say DIR.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

veedubman72 said:


> Meh..... 50+ yr old lady driving a jetta with a fake hood scoop, an oversized spoiler, and a racing stripe? Seems to me like she's enjoying life and doesn't take it too seriously. I say DIR.


And it's not in Florida, so yeah, she's killing it. :thumbup:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

On vacation in Belgium. Saw this in brussels today.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

trbochrg said:


> On vacation in Belgium. Saw this in brussels today.


The must have AutoZone in Belgium also, huh?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> The must have AutoZone in Belgium also, huh?


le pep garconz


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

> Meh..... 50+ yr old lady driving a jetta with a fake hood scoop, an oversized spoiler, and a racing stripe? Seems to me like she's enjoying life and doesn't take it too seriously. I say DIR.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> And it's not in Florida, so yeah, she's killing it. :thumbup:


The first thing I thought was, "Have I seen this before?" And I'm in FL. :laugh:


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/cto/5694176148.html

I can't add pics cause I'm at work but this thing is atrocious.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

fergysan564 said:


> http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/cto/5694176148.html
> 
> I can't add pics cause I'm at work but this thing is atrocious.


I can really appreciate the mesh netting on the head and tail lights.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

fergysan564 said:


> http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/cto/5694176148.html
> 
> I can't add pics cause I'm at work but this thing is atrocious.


I got you bro 



> *Custom Mercedes - $6000 (Atlanta)*
> 
> The ultimate head turner-- **All Custom** 1990 Mercedes SL with Black diamond paint, two-toned black and tan interior and carpet. Kenwood boom system, 3 built-in auto flip video screens and one double sided video screen attached to roll bar, custom single window convertible top, custom front and rear clip, fitted hood scoop and side panel scoops, lowered 4 inches, blacked out Petite le Mans-style lighting, custom wheels, car trimmed in 24 karat gold, car hardly driven, always garaged, well maintained. I have owned this Mercedes for 18 years and have personally designed all the customization to the interior and exterior, all redone within the last 5 years.
> 
> May entertain trade for Lamborghini kit car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/cto/5694176148.html
> 
> I can't add pics cause I'm at work but this thing is atrocious.


Atrocious doesn't begin to describe it. 

Terrible front facing video display that will be displayed in your rear view mirror. And the peeling Ferrari stickers on the headrest. :screwy:










Nice job hiding the wiring for the idiotic displays in the sun visors. :facepalm:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I can really appreciate the mesh netting on the head and tail lights.


This thing makes me irrationally angry


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Kar98 said:


> Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


:thumbup:

If I was the franchise owner or manager I'd give her a $100 bonus for doing it too.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I can really appreciate the mesh netting on the head and tail lights.


And the light wipers on top of said mesh... :sly:


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

@McMike said:


> I got you bro


Thanks man. 

I love the part about trading for a Lamborghini kit car.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> This thing makes me irrationally angry


Likewise!

Also, doesn't the roll-hoop on the SL only flip up in an accident, suggesting this thing has an even more troubled history than what the current owner has done to it?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

MikkiJayne said:


> Likewise!
> 
> Also, doesn't the roll-hoop on the SL only flip up in an accident, suggesting this thing has an even more troubled history than what the current owner has done to it?


They have a switch you can hold to raise/lower it at will.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> Likewise!
> 
> Also, doesn't the roll-hoop on the SL only flip up in an accident, suggesting this thing has an even more troubled history than what the current owner has done to it?


Imagine how far it would throw those TVs


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I can really appreciate the mesh netting on the head and tail lights.


The ATL of course


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>



League MVP and finals champion in the in the Camry Dent Super-World-Galaxy-Cup-Kentucky-Derby Championship. That is the GOAT of Camry dents.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> This thing makes me irrationally angry


The 17 ferrari logos and backwards faux hood scoops are a massive blow to my faith in humanity.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> backwards faux hood scoops


Not faux. Functional outside window defrosters for the ATL and massive brake cooling. 

Jokes on us. Imagine all the people he fooled into thinking that was a real Ferrari. The fit and finish is exactly what I would have expected from a "Ferrari"


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Not faux. Functional outside window defrosters for the ATL and massive brake cooling.
> 
> Jokes on us. Imagine all the people he fooled into thinking that was a real Ferrari. The fit and finish is exactly what I would have expected from a "Ferrari"


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


>


Trimmed in the finest bath mat!


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

I like the soccer ball disposal chute in the bed


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

slacker01 said:


> I like the soccer ball disposal chute in the bed


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I would pay to see someone stick one in there, and film what happens when the truck starts back up.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Posted this here just in case. According to a buddy of mine it's an LS swapped Mini. DIW or DIR?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> Posted this here just in case. According to a buddy of mine it's an LS swapped Mini. DIW or DIR?


doing it right. 110%


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

bastion72 said:


> Posted this here just in case. According to a buddy of mine it's an LS swapped Mini. DIW or DIR?


Badass. I'm down with it. Straight up DIR


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Badass. I'm down with it. Straight up DIR


AT this point it's just a custom built rock crawler with a mini passenger shell.
The Mini is a cool shape...and rather compact.
I'd rather see them used for this type of thing instead of getting crushed when they need more expensive repairs than worth.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> AT this point it's just a custom built rock crawler with a mini passenger shell.
> The Mini is a cool shape...and rather compact.
> I'd rather see them used for this type of thing instead of getting crushed when they need more expensive repairs than worth.


Don't care. It's cool as ****.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

bastion72 said:


>


Doing it Andy :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


That guy gets a free pass because he has a huge-a$$ flag on the back. 'murica!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Doing It Wrong, for taking photos from the far left lane of a 3+ lane highway with somebody on your tail. Keep right except to pass.


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

jaystone said:


> Doing It Wrong, for taking photos from the far left lane of a 3+ lane highway with somebody on your tail. Keep right except to pass.


Nice catch - busted


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

bastion72 said:


> Posted this here just in case. According to a buddy of mine it's an LS swapped Mini. DIW or DIR?





jaystone said:


> *doing it right. 110000%*


I wish there was more online about this build...anyone have more info?

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/baja-mini-with-v8-power-plans-is-a-trolling-mobile-104404.html#


----------



## speedycab (Mar 22, 2016)

Kar98 said:


> Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


Saw these dudes pass by today while waiting at the car wash. No joke, that horn is LOUD. Much worse than what is appears like in the vid.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kar98 said:


> Mentally deficient 'tards get schooled by teenage girl, instant justice ensues. Probably wanna turn down your speakers first.


If you watch 1puglife/pug 1 on YouTube (I have for years, a middle finger to most of TCL) you know that blowing a train horn is called a "sunt". 

I need a train horn for texters...been looking at them for years but haven't bought one.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> If you watch 1puglife/pug 1 on YouTube (I have for years, a middle finger to most of TCL) you know that blowing a train horn is called a "sunt".
> 
> I need a train horn for texters...been looking at them for years but haven't bought one.


So you want to startle a distracted driver, possibly causing them to have an accident running into someone who wasn't doing anything wrong? Yeah, you are definitely doing it wrong in the most ******* way possible. I hope you don't run into another human being like yourself, or breed.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MasterAdkins said:


> So you want to startle a distracted driver, possibly causing them to have an accident running into someone who wasn't doing anything wrong? Yeah, you are definitely doing it wrong in the most ******* way possible. I hope you don't run into another human being like yourself, or breed.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MasterAdkins said:


> So you want to startle a distracted driver, possibly causing them to have an accident running into someone who wasn't doing anything wrong? Yeah, you are definitely doing it wrong in the most ******* way possible. I hope you don't run into another human being like yourself, or breed.


I was half kidding...when I said that I had been looking at them for years, that translates to I'll probably just keep looking at them and never actually purchase one. Tongue in cheek. I repeat, tongue in cheek. 

No need for the name calling, saying I'm DIW, or saying I shouldn't breed either. Relax.

However, I will continue to shamelessly watch train horn prank videos...those are hilarious. 

Carry on.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MasterAdkins said:


> So you want to startle a distracted driver, possibly causing them to have an accident running into someone who wasn't doing anything wrong? Yeah, you are definitely doing it wrong in the most ******* way possible. I hope you don't run into another human being like yourself, or breed.


I'm sorry you lost someone close to you by a train horn.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

@McMike said:


> I'm sorry you lost someone close to you by a train horn.


R.I.P. bro.


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

demetri29 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, paying $2.31 a gallon for gas and $8 for a pack of smokes is definitely DIR...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

As someone that has a mini van, that Toyota looks good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Southern Jetta said:


> Yeah, paying $2.31 a gallon for gas and $8 for a pack of smokes is definitely DIR...


I would say that is DIW.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Southern Jetta said:


> Yeah, paying $2.31 a gallon for gas and $8 for a pack of smokes is definitely DIR...


Smoking is definitely DIW


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

demetri29 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As an Infrastructure Engineer for a certain phone co., you're right, that pole looks overloaded. /wouldnotsendatechtoclimb :thumbup:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

demetri29 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo, them rimz look hype, though!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I would say that is DIW.


I would say I can't do the alphabet right today. 

rOuGh MoNdAy!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just saw this good one on reddit LA


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

****ing killing it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that **** is amazing


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the view WITH the brakes applied. The FL Gators vanity plate is covering the 3rd brake light. And no, it's not translucent/transparent. It's a solid vanity plate.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

col.mustard said:


>


Being a gator fan is definitely DIW.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't totally hate it, but don't know where else to put it.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

demetri29 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, red light cameras are alway DIW


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

Southern Jetta said:


> Yeah, paying $2.31 a gallon for gas and $8 for a pack of smokes is definitely DIR...


Smokes cost $8/pack now? Wow! So glad I quit...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Not sure about this one...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Not sure about this one...


lambo. DIR

soundtrack. DIW. very W.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Not sure about this one...


goats DIR

recording the video while driving DIW


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Not sure about this one...


Yes, driving and filming is VERY DIW

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

sdpauly said:


> Smokes cost $8/pack now? Wow! So glad I quit...


Holy crap! I thought they were expensive at $5 a pack.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Came across this rare "hybrid" M3 yesterday:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Nealric said:


> Came across this rare "hybrid" M3 yesterday:


:screwy: Must've wanted to take advantage of that WholeFoods hybrid parking.


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

DasCC said:


> :screwy: Must've wanted to take advantage of that WholeFoods hybrid parking.


I dunno, putting a badge on your car to get better parking seems like DIR to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Came across this rare "hybrid" M3 yesterday:


Is this in a special lane? Or does it have some special badging? Or is the license plate a special plate?  I guess this one needs an explanation for those of us who don't live in whatever area this photo was taken.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Tod, 

Your EV has a tailpipe.....


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Is this in a special lane? Or does it have some special badging? Or is the license plate a special plate?  I guess this one needs an explanation for those of us who don't live in whatever area this photo was taken.


Not the best photo I suppose. It's an M3 with a badge that says "Hybrid" in the lower left part of the trunk.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Not the best photo I suppose. It's an M3 with a badge that says "Hybrid" in the lower left part of the trunk.


Thanks. Couldn't tell if it said Hybrid or was some dealer badging.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> As someone that has a mini van, that Toyota looks good.


exactly.

almost makes me wish i could have convinced myself to spend more money (lets face facts, twice as much) to get a new van with the SE package.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> ****ing killing it.



Ugly yes but at least it should stop most of the tire spray when they drive on wet roads. +1 for being considerate for other people on the road.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Nealric said:


> Came across this rare "hybrid" M3 yesterday:


Burns gas AND rubber.



DasCC said:


> Tod,
> 
> Your EV has a tailpipe.....


It's a plug-in hybrid.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> Lambo + goat trailer[/video]


That Lamborghini totes ma goats. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> I don't totally hate it, but don't know where else to put it.


Honestly the quality of the photo made me think chop.

But i googled.










The rear end doesn't work right imho.

My original photochop in 04 looked better.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Honestly the quality of the photo made me think chop.
> 
> But i googled.
> 
> ...


it looks like **** either way tbh


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Crappy A/C install?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nope, The laundromat is obviously open yet they didn't turn the "open" sign on. Definitely DIW


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was showing the ac install actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

He looks more content than most people I know.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

demetri29 said:


> I was showing the ac install actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is related the DIW thread how again?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

demetri29 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160728/df6509f6eb45735ed88efc22a68112d0.jpg
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think about it. Thanks.


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Just think about it. Thanks.


Free time is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

demetri29 said:


> Free time is beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posted the guy posting a/c pics in a vehicle thread. :facepalm:

Sent from the back of my hand to your face™


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bubuski said:


> Crappy A/C install?


The DIW is the lack of an auto in the photo.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> *Sent from the back of my hand to your face™*


DIR
:beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

lol at the shirtless guy walking with a beer


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> lol at the shirtless guy walking with a beer


Finally someone who has a sense of humor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> lol at Benicio Del Toro walking with a beer


FIFY


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> lol at Kim Thayil out for a stroll


FTFY


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

demetri29 said:


> Finally someone who has a sense of humor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread's been shut down like 3x already and pics of hack a/c installs and/or Tommy Chong's brother aren't going to keep this one open either. Be not funny somewhere else. :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> lol at the shirtless guy walking with a beer





demetri29 said:


> Finally someone who has a sense of humor


I got here as soon as I could.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Man... that Altima is hideous.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Man... that Altima is hideous.


That's a nice looking username you got there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BClear said:


> That's a nice looking username you got there.


Okay....


I that some type of password for something?
A doing it wrong speakeasy? :laugh:
(shrug)

Some back on topic pics.
Who doesn't love some bad parking?










































What could go wrong?









Please tell me this wasn't a factory Daewoo.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Okay....
> 
> 
> I that some type of password for something?
> ...


:facepalm:

His name is Bclear (Be clear). Yours is BRealistic (Be realistic). Come on, man! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Please tell me this wasn't a factory Daewoo.


Opel GT I believe. Why do you care that it is or isn't a factory Daewoo? Either way it is a GM kappa.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Opel GT I believe. Why do you care that it is or isn't a factory Daewoo? Either way it is a GM kappa.


Oh, I know it's a GM car.
I was just hoping the hood vents and crap were not oem. :laugh:

edit. I googled.
The Daewoo version (G2X) was the same as the others.. so yeah, that's a "custom".


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

This i3 had zero brake lights, I guess there was no power to spare for them


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

homerdash said:


> This i3 had zero brake lights, I guess there was no power to spare for them


Electric car driver doesn't need to keep his foot on the brake when he is stopped. The motor isn't fed electricity and thus the car won't move on a flat surface. And even to slow down, they only need to lift off the power pedal (note I didn't day gas pedal) and the car will slow.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Electric car driver doesn't need to keep his foot on the brake when he is stopped. The motor isn't fed electricity and thus the car won't move on a flat surface. And even to slow down, they only need to lift off the power pedal (note I didn't day gas pedal) and the car will slow.


I should have specified that this was also during motion, and in situations where it was impossible the brake wasn't being applied


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

homerdash said:


> I should have specified that this was also during motion, and in situations where it was impossible the brake wasn't being applied


Well maybe there is a failure in the car's lighting system but it is possible that the car is slowing due to no power being applied to the motor. I test drove one of those about a year ago and it really struck me how little you actually have to use the brakes.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This SO needs to be a video!



KeiCar said:


>


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This SO needs to be a video!


This is security camera footage just mere seconds after that picture was taken.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This looks safe.
Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

The latest stance trend from UK, four piece rims... :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That's the dumbest sh!t I've ever seen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PerL said:


> The latest stance trend from UK, four piece rims... :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


Fixed.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> This looks safe.
> Nothing to see here, move along.



Thats Thailand. They have a difference understanding of "safe"


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Thats Thailand. They have a difference understanding of "safe"


"Woman" too


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

TheFrank said:


> "Woman" too


----------



## demetri29 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> This looks safe.
> Nothing to see here, move along.


How about a pedal "powered" mobile party bar?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^


I am unsure what they are trying to accomplish with that.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I am unsure what they are trying to accomplish with that.


looks like the bolts are too long, and they are using the wrenches as washers......:facepalm:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

.LSinLV. said:


> looks like the bolts are too long, and they are using the wrenches as washers......:facepalm:



Their safety-ziptie installation is quality work. :laugh:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

a1veedubber said:


> Their safety-ziptie installation is quality work.


Needs a shopping cart.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

a1veedubber said:


> Their safety-ziptie installation is quality work. :laugh:


Yes, but why are only 2 out of the 3 zip-tied 

I can't believe you could get that car up to freeway speeds without noticing something seriously wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Yes, but why are only 2 out of the 3 zip-tied
> 
> I can't believe you could get that car up to freeway speeds without noticing something seriously wrong.


Just the fact that they had to zip tie them shows that the bolts are probably bottoming and the wrenches aren't working as washers as intended. So the wheel is held on by one tight bolt and 2 more loose ones.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.LSinLV. said:


> looks like the bolts are too long, and they are using the wrenches as washers......:facepalm:


Yeah.. I stared at it for a bit and that's my conclusion too.
Wow.

That's scary....

Like this scary.


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

PorscheValanceOverCurb.jpg

Ouch. Would have to guess it was the day his wife borrowed the car. 


To be fair I know several women who know not to tire the curb in lower cars and ones featuring air dams/front valances. Probably a habit formed after dating guys from the slammed/stanced era.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

cubedfreek said:


> That's the dumbest sh!t I've ever seen.


X2 :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


3 lug pattern:vampire:


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

My first thought when I see those.... to get rid of the dna.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> My first thought when I see those.... to get rid of the dna.


I've always wanted a follow-up to that video Re: how ****ed his electronics were after that. :laugh:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I've always wanted a follow-up to that video Re: how ****ed his electronics were after that. :laugh:


last time this got posted, i remember reading that it was in azerbaijan or something like that, and this was this guys wife's car and she cheated on him.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> last time this got posted, i remember reading that it was in azerbaijan or something like that, and this was this guys wife's car and she cheated on him.


Lol that's hilarious. They are clearly Italians in Italy though FYI.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

homerdash said:


> I should have specified that this was also during motion, and in situations where it was impossible the brake wasn't being applied


I drove one during one of the BMW Ultimate Driving events last year and can explain this. Like many electric cars, the i3 basically creates resistance when you lift off the "gas" pedal to generate more electricity (BMW calls it Regenerative Braking). It annoyed the crap out of me. 

http://www.edmunds.com/bmw/i3/2014/long-term-road-test/2014-bmw-i3-regenerative-brakes.html.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

rsclyrt said:


> I drove one during one of the BMW Ultimate Driving events last year and can explain this. Like many electric cars, the i3 basically creates resistance when you lift off the "gas" pedal to generate more electricity (BMW calls it Regenerative Braking). It annoyed the crap out of me.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/bmw/i3/2014/long-term-road-test/2014-bmw-i3-regenerative-brakes.html.



do the brake lights not engage when in regen mode?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

DasCC said:


> do the brake lights not engage when in regen mode?


They do not. I don't know of any EV/plug-in that does. Tried it on the e-Golf before.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

rsclyrt said:


> I drove one during one of the BMW Ultimate Driving events last year and can explain this. Like many electric cars, the i3 basically creates resistance when you lift off the "gas" pedal to generate more electricity (BMW calls it Regenerative Braking). It annoyed the crap out of me.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/bmw/i3/2014/long-term-road-test/2014-bmw-i3-regenerative-brakes.html.


Frankly, I've wondered how safe it is as the cars behind you won't see any brake lights but you will slow down when you let off the accelerator pedal more than just typical coasting along. 



> *The i3, on the other hand, will come to a complete stop without using the brake pedal at all.* It also doesn't have any creep or forward movement without an input on the right pedal. Of course, you'll want to press the conventional brake if you're stopped at a light to avoid rolling forward if you're hit from behind, but there are plenty of stop-and-go scenarios in city traffic where conventional brakes aren't necessary at all.
> 
> Our long-term Model S would allow you to adjust the sensitivity in the regen-brakes, which made the car feel a bit more like a gasoline-powered car, but I'm a bigger fan of the BMW's system. It's more severe and it can't be adjusted, so you just have to get used to it. It reminds me to plan ahead in traffic, making my driving habits a bit more efficient and it certainly saves wear on the conventional brake pads/rotors.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Frankly, I've wondered how safe it is as the cars behind you won't see any brake lights but you will slow down when you let off the accelerator pedal more than just typical coasting along.


It depends on if the regen slows it down quicker than downshifting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It depends on if the regen slows it down quicker than downshifting.


Given how little people pay attention these days, I would want a car that lets those behind me know when I am slowing down with red brake lights.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> They do not. I don't know of any EV/plug-in that does. Tried it on the e-Golf before.


My e-Golf does on D2/3 and B modes. Regular D (no regen, just coasting) and D1 do not.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Elite_Deforce said:


>


This is literally painful to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> They do not. I don't know of any EV/plug-in that does. Tried it on the e-Golf before.


Nope.. I know for a fact that the brake lights on my Spark EV come on when slowing down with regen.. Saw the brake lights light my wife's face up as she was following me in another car. Didn't touch the brakes, just let off the go pedal...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> I've seen many pictures of Rolls Royce front end conversions, but never on a Chevy SSR. A customer came by for parts today in this and I think the Ferrari sticker is the cherry on top. Enjoy



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8096738-A-Chevy-and-a-Rolls-have-a-baby-and-name-it-quot-Ferrari-quot







side note: post # 1080








:laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

taking a picture while driving, while eating a burrito, while left lane camping really? cummon man!

Edit: added the obvious left lane camping 😉


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Ignoring the left lane camping? I miss the old TCL.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


It'll be ok, those are authentic roadstone tires right there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8096738-A-Chevy-and-a-Rolls-have-a-baby-and-name-it-quot-Ferrari-quot


What is insane to me- people are paying $$$$$$ to have these cars created.
Why not just buy an old RR and drive it instead?

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5679584043.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

cubedfreek said:


> They do not. I don't know of any EV/plug-in that does. Tried it on the e-Golf before.


Tesla does, but I is dependent on the geforce.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> taking a picture while driving, while eating a burrito, while left lane camping really? cummon man!
> 
> Edit: added the obvious left lane camping 😉


Just look at all that traffic he's slowing up too! :what:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Frankly, I've wondered how safe it is as the cars behind you won't see any brake lights but you will slow down when you let off the accelerator pedal more than just typical coasting along.


Hmmmmm, I wonder, to Tractor-trailer truck's brake lights come on when they use their J-brakes?


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

GolfTango said:


>


The grille blockage, or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

anticon84 said:


> The grille blockage, or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cutout at the top left is enough. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Found a Honda squad loudly trying to negotiate rush hour traffic


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Claff said:


> Found a Honda squad loudly trying to negotiate rush hour traffic


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Claff said:


> Found a Honda squad loudly trying to negotiate rush hour traffic


Is it 20 years ago, what happened?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Is it 20 years ago, what happened?


Yeah...picture was taken from his Delorean.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

GolfTango said:


>


Ha, he's probably inside buying coolant because the damn thing keeps overheating for some reason!


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

its mesh, you can see the grill slats. I used to see that on lots of jeeps in central new york. People didn't like bugs on their radiator I guess, though they didn't seem too proficient. Usually that mesh was black. Angle of picture makes it look more significant than is really is. The cutout is obviously for the hood release. The DIW is the plastic chain on the bumper


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

3.2T Nissan Fraudi A6


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GolfTango said:


>


Please tell me that's plastic chain that he possibly stole from a movie theater.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Gents, we've done it. 


We've reached page 420.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Joosh said:


> Gents, we've done it.
> 
> 
> We've reached page 420.


So what?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> So what?


I guess he thinks it's high time we got here?


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Joosh said:


> Gents, we've done it.
> 
> 
> We've reached page 420.


Colorado and Washington TCLers are all about this.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> Colorado and Washington TCLers are all about this.


I was in Amsterdam two weeks ago...best vacation ever...I think.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

rsclyrt said:


> Colorado and Washington TCLers are all about this.


ayyyyy




>


I secretly hope all this makes a comeback.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

PsychoVolvo said:


> I secretly hope all this makes a comeback.


It never really went away here.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Pics didn't work...


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure how this works out. The body is between the rim and tire!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

No way that's a static drop.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> No way that's a static drop.


It says Air Lift on the side.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Lip poke is a stancists ultimate goal.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Totally confused as to the benefits of stanced cars as well as how they deal with the uneven tire wear.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> It says Air Lift on the side.


You studied the image way longer than I did. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Revolver1966 said:


> Totally confused as to the benefits of stanced cars as well as how they deal with the uneven tore wear.


Used to see used wheels/tires for sale on craigslist where the outside edges were mint and the inside edges were too the chords.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

What in the hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> What in the hell


Been searching images of 15-20 year old American sedans for that greenhouse, and ran out of time. What the hell was it?.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Been searching images of 15-20 year old American sedans for that greenhouse, and ran out of time. What the hell was it?.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

They look like Ford door handles.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/gallery/DAEWOOLanosHatchback5Doors-2219_1.jpg


C'mon man, couldn't you have at least found one with with rear door quarter glass?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


That's not quite it, but I can't find it either.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AdrockMK2 said:


> That's not quite it, but I can't find it either.


pretty sure its an old taurus


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

It is a final generation Buick Century like this one:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

a1veedubber said:


> It is a final generation Buick Century like this one


Thank you.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Saw this yesterday and was only able to snap a quick picture before the traffic light changed. I wish I would had been able to get closer and get more pics 


#


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Thank you.


you're welcome


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


I find the fact that they have the VW badges on there quite offensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

It's a Daewoo Lanos.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

J-Tim said:


> It's a Daewoo Lanos.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Had one in our family for 4 fvking years. It's a horrid car to drive, but that engine always felt like it would go on forever. :thumbup:




2ohgti said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

*******: Level Expert.
#BecauseSouthTampa


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

anticon84 said:


> I find the fact that they have the VW badges on there quite offensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, nobody wants those emissions.
They should add Powerstroke badges instead.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think this has been in the parking garage for a while...


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

And/Or stolen...


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Revolver1966 said:


> Totally confused as to the benefits of stanced cars as well as how they deal with the uneven tire wear.


Scene points, InstaFamous, etc. Nothing else. Our country is filled with people who believe they all have their own "brand" on Instagram. Add in some snowflake syndrome, etc.

There are no real "benefits" as you and I see them.


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

trbochrg said:


> And/Or stolen...


A C240. Just what everyone wants.  But I've seen dumber cars stolen...


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

whereiswaldo7 said:


>


I see nothing wrong here. ohhh an american flag on an english car. i like it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> I think this has been in the parking garage for a while...


Really?
It's probably just not running...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

whereiswaldo7 said:


>


You could get the American flag on top from the factory.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> You could get the American flag on top from the factory.


exactly - In fact IIRC you could order almost any country's flag or multiple diff ones. They also had other graphics I think you could order in their online customization.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> I think this has been in the parking garage for a while...


Hasn't moved since 2009/10.

What the.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> I think this has been in the parking garage for a while...


New Jersey? Dead body in trunk.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> New Jersey? Dead body in trunk.


Says a guy that lives in Floriduh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Says a guy that lives in Floriduh


Happens all the time in NJ. Body Found in Car Is Said to Be Mob Figure's


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Says a guy that lives in Floriduh


Well having lived in Florida I concede it has issues, but it's def much better than New Jersey.

NJ - Can't turn left, can't pump gas, most people are dbags or scheissters, pothole capital of the world, ****ty weather, smells like garbage, looks like garbage, ****ty drivers, lots of traffic.

FL - great weather most of the year, potholes really don't exist, a decent amount of scheissters, low cost of living, no income tax, low property taxes, lots of traffic, ****ty drivers.

Still gotta go with Floriduh.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

NH69_GP13 said:


> Well having lived in Florida I concede it has issues, but it's def much better than New Jersey.
> 
> NJ - Can't turn left, can't pump gas, most people are dbags or scheissters, pothole capital of the world, ****ty weather, smells like garbage, looks like garbage, ****ty drivers, lots of traffic.
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah, nobody wants those emissions.
> They should add Powerstroke badges instead.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

DasCC said:


> FTFY


sinkholes are a rare occasion.

NJ is one big sinkhole.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

NH69_GP13 said:


> sinkholes are a rare occasion.
> 
> NJ is one big *suck*hole.


FTFY

from Florida


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

No member vehicles please


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I have these nice saddle bags but instead let me jam my hat into my butt crack.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

y0 y0 yo! we c00lin' at qd0ba dogg! git yo azz down here and loiterz with uz! We bout to p0kemon and shizzzz......We gotz the entire patio0z to ourselvez yo. We drink free water on da ice!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Power5 said:


> I have these nice saddle bags but instead let me jam my hat into my butt crack.


who said harley owners were smart?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> I have these nice saddle bags but instead let me jam my hat into my butt crack.


He probably doesn't even know how to open them.

(the saddle bags, not his butt crack)


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

If you can't afford old BMW parts... Dont buy one! Do the world a favor.
What a waste of a manual 325i.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> He probably doesn't even know how to open them.
> 
> (the saddle bags, not his butt crack)


lmao geeezzzzz. Oh boy.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

http://m.imgur.com/jHzhfeB?r


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> http://m.imgur.com/jHzhfeB?r


Welll... it "looks" like a proper headlight. 

I saw this today.
Just can't help and wonder if in retrospect they would choose to do it right as this looks like it took some effort (and trips to Lowes)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NH69_GP13 said:


> who said harley owners were smart?


Probably the same people who make Harley jokes about Indian motorcycles.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Welll... it "looks" like a proper headlight.
> 
> I saw this today.
> Just can't help and wonder if in retrospect they would choose to do it right as this looks like it took some effort (and trips to Lowes)


Patrikman approves


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

NH69_GP13 said:


> Patrikman approves



when i see something like that, i always guess what was the actual time lapse they were trying to achieve....like:


"its just 200 rivets, i´ll drill them next week at my lunch break once i buy the new windshield, no one will notice. besides, it only took me 6 hours of work"

or

"my grand daughter will be proud of me once he gets born and i can give her this car for his sweet 16 and she sees the great work i made with this silicon sealer...better than that oem crap"


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> when i see something like that, i always guess what was the actual time lapse they were trying to achieve....like:
> 
> 
> "its just 200 rivets, i´ll drill them next week at my lunch break once i buy the new windshield, no one will notice. besides, it only took me 6 hours of work"
> ...


I think they were def going for that OEM+ goodness. :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> "my grand daughter will be proud of me once he gets born and i can give her this car for his sweet 16 and she sees the great work i made with this silicon sealer...better than that oem crap"


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Probably the same people who make Harley jokes about Indian motorcycles.


beat me to it


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Yay or nay? There is plenty of room to pass but it is sticking out quite a bit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MasterAdkins said:


> Yay or nay? There is plenty of room to pass but it is sticking out quite a bit.


On a slow residential street during the day for an hour or two it is questionable. But if they leave that out at night too. NAY!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

It's sticking out like a boner in sweat pants.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ha! They have the awning out too


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

MasterAdkins said:


> Yay or nay? There is plenty of room to pass but it is sticking out quite a bit.


Probably not for a long period of time. Many cities esp suburbs have ordinances about trailers or lengthy vehicles to prevent people from boondocking on a residential street.

Maybe they are just airing things out or testing it out. If they are boondocking, the city will shut that down with a phone call or email complaint most likely.

I'm typically not nosey picky neighbor guy but some will call immediately and whine about it.

Altho I had a neighbor who intentionally revved his Harley to piss off the neighborhood -- and his old man put a trailer down in front of the house like this, off the truck, and I looked up the ordinance - it can't be in the street for more than 24 hours -- so I called the city the next day and that **** was gone pronto. LOL

IF they aren't dicks, leave them be.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

MasterAdkins said:


> Yay or nay? There is plenty of room to pass but it is sticking out quite a bit.



I don't have a problem with it, not on a street that wide.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

GolfTango said:


> Hasn't moved since 2009/10.
> 
> What the.....


How did you figure that out?


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> I don't have a problem with it, not on a street that wide.


It's not my neighborhood but it does look like someone visiting fr a few days.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Exhaust cutouts using plumbing fixtures...

That's a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> Exhaust cutouts using plumbing fixtures...
> 
> That's a new one.
> 
> ...


Don't those have... like rubber/plastics seals? :what:


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

What a beautiful workmanship right there.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Don't those have... like rubber/plastics seals? :what:


Hence it being posted in the "doing it wrong thread" lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> Exhaust cutouts using plumbing fixtures...
> 
> That's a new one.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> Exhaust cutouts using plumbing fixtures...
> 
> That's a new one.
> 
> ...


My next turbo


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Composite compressor wheel?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

@McMike said:


>


No, It's a 







..!


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

I think if they put all that work including valves in the exhaust... thats borderline DIR for hacking something together.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

DIW? New rental door falling off?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think I ever shared this outside of OT.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

NH69_GP13 said:


> My next turbo


A guy I now installed a cheap marine bilge fan to the carburettor in his old 1.2 liter Opel Kadett :laugh: He claimed he noticed a differense as well :bs:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> DIW? New rental door falling off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Post this in the Pacifica thread. All of those people fawning over that thing will love it. Typical Chrysler build quality.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Haha. Post this in the Pacifica thread. All of those people fawning over that thing will love it. Typical Chrysler build quality.


Using a survey sample of 1 to determine quality = DIW.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

there...I fixded it!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Using a survey sample of 1 to determine quality = DIW.


You might want to check Chrysler's track record of quality then get back to me.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks legit. 

No one else here has ever had to weld shocks together? 








I make joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gas pumps. How do they work?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Gas pumps. How do they work?


I can't even...

I see that that appears to be Europe, but where I live, the green pump handle tends to be diesel...


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Ryan1981 said:


> I can't even...
> 
> I see that that appears to be Europe, but where I live, the green pump handle tends to be diesel...


Europe gets all the goodies.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

eltrcutter said:


> Europe gets all the goodies.


Well, at least they got that part correct.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

eltrcutter said:


> Europe gets all the goodies.



Subaru.... Diesel?

Subaru....Diesel...

SubaruDiesel! 

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Subaru.... Diesel?
> 
> Learn something new everyday!


There are a few guys importing them for Vanagon swaps. Great engine, just not very popular due to the price.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Subaru.... Diesel?
> 
> Subaru....Diesel...
> 
> ...


I test drove an Impreza Diesel when they first came out and I was impressed, a very smooth engine. I think a Forester Diesel or an Impreza Wagon (if they made them) would be a fantastic purchase.

I'm not sure if this is DIW or DIR, those that hate the Subaru EJ20 might find it an improvement, although they probably hate the 13B more :laugh:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

eltrcutter said:


> Europe gets all the goodies.


They are not great engines and outclassed by rivals in pretty much every way. 

Stick to a petrol version.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Took this while walking to lunch today. The zip ties look nice and secure.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> Took this while walking to lunch today. The zip ties look nice and secure.



I feel bad for the owner of the GTI parked in front...you just know this guy is going to clip him when he pulls out of the parking spot...


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> I feel bad for the owner of the GTI parked in front...you just know this guy is going to clip him when he pulls out of the parking spot...


Performance Package, too 

Good eye!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Gas pumps. How do they work?


This hurts my head so much. 

Guy: "What's wrong with the pumps on YOUR side of the booth?"

Lady: "Let me check something really quick, OK yeah, it's working. Sir, you just have to wait your turn."


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

cubedfreek said:


> Performance Package, too
> 
> Good eye!


How can you tell it's PP?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> How can you tell it's PP?


Red GTI badge on the back. Assuming they haven't applied decals or something.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Gas pumps. How do they work?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

edit..... Nevermind


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Read the label (the entire label) at the right side of the bin.....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> I see that that appears to be Europe, but where I live, the green pump handle tends to be diesel...


Diesel is black in Europe. Unleaded gasoline is green, leaded gasoline (if it exists) has a red handle, and others, like E85, has blue. These are the standard colors all over Europe, so the blonde Russian was indeed filling unleaded gasolin.

Edit: added a pic


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PerL said:


> Diesel is black in Europe. Unleaded gasoline is green, leaded gasoline (if it exists) has a red handle, and others, like E85, has blue. These are the standard colors all over Europe, so the blonde Russian was indeed filling unleaded gasolin.
> 
> Edit: added a pic


Ah. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

trbochrg said:


> I feel bad for the owner of the GTI parked in front...you just know this guy is going to clip him when he pulls out of the parking spot...


exactly.

uncanny how ****ty people in ****ty cars who drive ****ty always go hand in hand.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Read the label (the entire label) at the right side of the bin.....


Boxes not properly broken down


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Read the label (the entire label) at the right side of the bin.....


Stellar vehicle content. :sly:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Cleaning ze Toyota, German style


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

designed to work this way?


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> Ah. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for the info!


When I first moved to the US, after a minute or two of wondering why the heck the green nozzle did not fit in my car I realized the colors were reversed compared to what I had been using back in the UK. Thankfully it did not fit or I may have ended up filling with diesel.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

naiku said:


> When I first moved to the US, after a minute or two of wondering why the heck the green nozzle did not fit in my car I realized the colors were reversed compared to what I had been using back in the UK. Thankfully it did not fit or I may have ended up filling with diesel.


You'd be surprised how many people manage to find a way still...


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

http://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/5742957346.html

Selling my 2000 golf GTI-5-speed -runs and shifts awesome you really just got a know how to drive this car it originally had a 1.8 turbo which I did a motor swap and installed a 2.0 with no turbo body of car has 160,000 miles but the new engine and transmission that is installed in the car right now and I have paperwork to prove it has about 97,000 miles I had high hopes of building a sleeper a quarter-mile or 8 mile race car which I have built some pretty bad ass race cars in the past and sold them all and was in the process of building this one but unfortunately my fiancé recently got pregnant and I have other priorities I have to focus on now in my life so the race cars got to go when I did the motor swap I advanced the timing and the fuel pressure for more horsepower the way the car is designed if the car drops lower than 1200 rpm's The car will set up and shut off it's typically hard to explain basically the car is designed to to be driven rough in layman terms I was slowly dumping money into this car and was designing a quarter-mile or 8th mile race car to make money with there are still many things to be done to the car for it to be complete but if you wanted to convert it back to a normal daily driver it would not be hard you would just have to take it to a performance shop and have them drop the fuel pressure and the timing back to the original specs the TCM and the ECM need to be reprogrammed back to their original specs because I had everything advanced for more horsepower I was going to cut the exhaust and put a straight pipe with the cold air intake down to the bumper and a high boosted turbo I still have all the original plans drawn up that I can give to the purchaser whoever would like to purchase the car -tires are in excellent condition AC and heat work fine honestly may need a little Freon for the AC to blow ice cold ..1300 Bucks May consider a trade and price may be a little negotiable but not by much for any info call 





Swapped out the 1.8 for a 2.0 to make it a race car???


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

fergysan564 said:


> http://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/5742957346.html
> 
> Selling my 2000 golf GTI- *(followed by too many words)*


The link would have sufficed. :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

fergysan564 said:


> http://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/5742957346.html
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH *I have other priorities I have to focus on now in my life* BLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAHBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAHBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAHBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH...WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXT WALL OF TEXTBLAH BLAH BLAH PORK CHOP SANDWICHES GET THE F*CK OUT OF HERE



How about making one of those new priorities in life learning how to type:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Stellar vehicle content. :sly:


Is it a thread rule that the DIW needs to be vehicle-related? 
I had thought that any DIW would be sufficient........


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Was going to post this in the Wacky Accident thread but it seems to have vanished 

https://youtu.be/1eQZLd6AABE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Is it a thread rule that the DIW needs to be vehicle-related?
> I had thought that any DIW would be sufficient........


This is The *CAR *Lounge. Everything in The *CAR *Lounge is supposed to be automotive related.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Wacky Accident thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4828156


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This is The *CAR *Lounge. Everything in The *CAR *Lounge is supposed to be automotive related.


And not following that simple rule will get this thread locked. Don't be that guy


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

PerL said:


> And not following that simple rule will get this thread locked. Don't be that guy


It's a picture of a Dumpster. Which is serviced by a garbage truck. Which belongs in the category of "motor vehicle." So, there.


----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

whereiswaldo7 said:


>


Stars are upside down for orientation of flag. Yep, DIW.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The link would have sufficed. :thumbup:



The link is fine until the listing gets deleted. I copied the text so everyone could see why I was posting it in case the listing gets deleted soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GTIanz said:


> designed to work this way?


I have a generic snow windshield cover and it does work exactly the same way. You are supposed to wrap it around and secure the ends inside the car. I imagine the same company could make a shiny one for a sun shield also.

-Eric

Edit - Here's one on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017AKM1PY?psc=1


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The link would have sufficed.


Well, I think it's safe to say that this guy didn't fare too well in English class. Hey bud, you ever heard of a run-on sentence??

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

fergysan564 said:


> The link is fine until the listing gets deleted. I copied the text so everyone could see why I was posting it in case the listing gets deleted soon. :thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


>


I hear that, I'm referring to the Craigslist OP.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Re long stupid wall of text Craigslist ad

I am amused by posters in various for-sale groups who don't bother using punctuation. I look at their ads and see what funny (debateable) sentence fragments I can find and post, the responses to which usually imply that I need a new hobby.

no turbo body of car
miles I had high
got to go when I did
shut off it's typically hard
horsepower I was going to cut

etc


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

dviking mk2 said:


> Well, I think it's safe to say that this guy didn't fare to well in English class. Hey bud, you ever heard of a run-on sentence??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


*too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

anticon84 said:


> *too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Fixed

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Claff said:


> Re long stupid wall of text Craigslist ad
> 
> I am amused by posters in various for-sale groups who don't bother using punctuation. I look at their ads and see what funny (debateable) sentence fragments I can find and post, the responses to which usually imply that I need a new hobby.
> 
> ...


He forgot to mention he hit two a crub and 2 fents load cam knock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

DIW or DINMS? you decide via this potato pic


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Off topic and I'm sorry, and I searched Google, but wtf is DINMS??

Wait..."Not My Style"??


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Doing It Not My Style

Edit: yup


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> DIW or DINMS? you decide via this potato pic


Is that supposed to simulate this?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> DIW or DINMS? you decide via this potato pic


Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


Nope.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DIVVW.


FTFY


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


you need to learn to let this go.

also sorry about DINMS, I got the acronym from this thread lol


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

THAT is bizarre.
It really does make you wonder what story could explain why they made a van part of their house.
Drunk drove into house knocking huge hole in wall.. they blocked the hole with a van... but grew to love having a van attached to the house so they made it permanent?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


#vanlife!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


>


Now imagine that it is a perfectly running van that's been incorporated into the house, but with a quick few button presses can quickly drive away.
Now it's spy equipment! :laugh:

On a related note- conversion vans can be a huge pita.
The conversion van windows may not even be available, so one broken special window can total an older conversion van due to costs to replace/fabricate.
Don't ever buy a converso-van with a broken window.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> THAT is bizarre.
> It really does make you wonder what story could explain why they made a van part of their house.
> Drunk drove into house knocking huge hole in wall.. they blocked the hole with a van... but grew to love having a van attached to the house so they made it permanent?


I don't think that's very realistic. Then again, you can't really make up stuff like that pic either.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


Not-so-inconspicuous meth lab?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Looks like Uncle Rico has moved in permanently.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

While we're on the topic of Chrysler 300's


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


Here is 22 minutes more for you then.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Here is 22 minutes more for you then.


Wow, lots of really rich people in this video. Im sure if they drive cars like that then their retirement fund is just erupting with cash flow.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

wolfcastle said:


> Wow, lots of really rich people in this video. Im sure if they drive cars like that then their retirement fund is just erupting with cash flow.


Yeah I could only watch about 22 seconds.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Those are all solid financially responsible decisions right there. I say DIR! :thumbup:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Duct tape FTW.



No. Just no.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> Looks like Uncle Rico has moved in permanently.


idiot!


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> Duct tape FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to suck to remove all the adhesive left behind as it bakes in the sun for I'm sure the next year or so before it's repaired.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


I imagine a neighbor complained about an unsightly van in front of the house and in the ultimate act of spite this guy someone got approval to build it into his house. That's the story in my head.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Free Candy Van Man is branching out.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Free Candy Van Man is branching out.[/img]


Bound to attract a lot of business. Probably makes a killing...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Top Gear approved


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy has a preference for young teen girls and boys I guess.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Top Gear approved


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Finally, this one looks totally legit. I'm sure when he pulls up to the elementary school at 3:00 to take the kids to their after school program that everyone is like :what:


----------



## vr6fanboy (Nov 17, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Here is 22 minutes more for you then.



i dont see the problem with donks....i do prefer big wheels on trucks but its whateva..its better then all the other trash in this thread.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Free Candy Van Man is branching out.



damn...I do like thai food...Let's take a chance!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> damn...I do like thai food...Let's take a chance!



Whats the worst that could happen. 










BTW: The driver thinks your cute.... He'll make your dreams come true


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I love the donks with the wheels that don't move when they ride slow.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Top Gear approved



With a tall roof like that I am sure that van has a lot of headroom.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I don't think I ever shared this outside of OT.


Ruined a corvette? Thanks Jesus!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

A.Wilder said:


> Ruined a corvette? Thanks Jesus!


It's not even a good Vette. No harm.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably at the hardware store buying sandpaper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roof mounted TV screen. I honestly don't know how this is legal at least while driving.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> Ruined a corvette? Thanks Jesus!


Missed opportunity to put hood pins in the right (wrong) places.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Free Candy Van Man is branching out.


Its a food truck here in Seattle, actually pretty good!


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Here is 22 minutes more for you then.





vr6fanboy said:


> i dont see the problem with donks....i do prefer big wheels on trucks but its whateva..its better then all the other trash in this thread.


I do have a problem with the GNX donk @9:03 in this video....


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


DIR


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

GTI2Slow said:


> DIR


Only if the driver is a WWII veteran (I think the last WWI veteran died a few years ago).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> Only if the driver is a WWII veteran (I think the last WWI veteran died a few years ago).


Don't you hate when irrelevant old guys only want to talk about that thing they did way back in high-school that was great?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wanted a Lincoln Blackwood. This is all I could afford.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Ya think they can 3-peat?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Ya think they can 3-peat?


they certainly like to keep trying


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Canada, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you guys get involved? in WW 1 and 2?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Recently spotted in the UK


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Because use of the rear hatch is overrated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank God they stopped production of this at 1.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

OG16vRocket said:


> I do have a problem with the GNX donk @9:03 in this video....


You made it past 10 seconds?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> You made it past 10 seconds?


That's what she said.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Isn't this the one that the Taurus forum collectively bought and destroyed because they thought it was such an embarrassment?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Because use of the rear hatch is overrated.


all he needs is a snorkel for the air intake and he's ready to forge through Florida floodwaters.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> all he needs is a snorkel for the air intake and he's ready to forge through Florida floodwaters.


I would be willing to bet he has a cold air intake that actually makes his car MORE prone to flood water.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Bosozoku made it to the US finally!


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> DIR


When I see that hat or tee-shirt me-thinks that people didn't take history lessons at all and don't have a good grasp on either humility or solidarity with our allies. Allies, some of which lost significantly more people in those wars than the US.

It's ignorant and arrogant.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Isn't this the one that the Taurus forum collectively bought and destroyed because they thought it was such an embarrassment?


There is a taurus enthusiast forum?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BongTechnician said:


> Hey Canada, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you guys get involved? in WW 1 and 2?


Yes, we fought like hell in both, but we were mostly lumped in with Britain's troops by the rest of the world.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Power5 said:


> There is a taurus enthusiast forum?


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Isn't this the one that the Taurus forum collectively bought and destroyed because they thought it was such an embarrassment?


Not sure it was a Taurus forum, but it was purchased and destroyed for being the worst custom car ever. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr2VhZ0FLL0


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

core5 said:


>


What, the plants in the "cardboard only" dumpster? What is the arrow supposed to point at, then?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Was looking for pics of Florida plate to confirm and leaving dissappointed


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> What, the plants in the "cardboard only" dumpster? What is the arrow supposed to point at, then?


That the post was somehow car related since it was in a TCL topic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool video. Not really wrong. Until the end.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Virtually 99.9% of this thread is DINMS.


1985? 1985Jetta? Is that you?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> 1985? 1985Jetta? Is that you?


 This is so ridiculous that I love it :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> 1985? 1985Jetta? Is that you?


Barely any grass under the rear tires hardly counts as "Dad's field", so no.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Barely any grass under the rear tires hardly counts as "Dad's field", so no.


I was going to say the pictures show it in two different locations so it must run, therefore it cannot be theirs.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

a1veedubber said:


> This is so ridiculous that I love it :laugh:


I think I might go for the full Panel look with this vehicle.
Might be ok with the right wheels/offset/lower. (shrug)










You see so many modern vehicles with classic clips stuck on them... makes one wonder why nobody has made a 50's retro vehicles other than the expensive and impractical (and questionably retro details) SSR and the last T-bird.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I think I might go for the full Panel look with this vehicle.
> Might be ok with the right wheels/offset/lower. (shrug)
> 
> 
> ...


PT Cruiser, HHR?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> PT Cruiser, HHR?


Something with more street cred.
Most old timers asked "front wheel drive?" we they first saw both and quickly dismissed.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dude was driving with all his side airbags deployed. You can't see it but he actually cut the drivers side away. 










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dh71704 said:


> Dude was driving with all his side airbags deployed. You can't see it but he actually cut the drivers side away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest... that doesn't look like much damage for all the side airbags to have deployed.
Of course.. GM did seem to have the side-g threshold for the side airbag deployment set very low on some vehicles.
Not even requiring an impact...


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

That is what I was thinking with the side damage. That doesn't look bad at all. To be honest I didn't see the other side.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


You've never see an Aud?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You've never see an Aud?



Actually I think its a Udi sir.:thumbup:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> To be honest... that doesn't look like much damage for all the side airbags to have deployed.
> Of course.. GM did seem to have the side-g threshold for the side airbag deployment set very low on some vehicles.
> Not even requiring an impact...


wut? You mean if I put r compounds on my Cadillac CTS, the airbags might go off?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I just noticed the handlebars in the Aud/Udi


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


>


Sometimes you ride the bull. Sometimes the bull rides you.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

skydive_007 said:


>


GIFs - Making everything old new again. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNpQ17uNmLU


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

Love this thread!!:beer::beer:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

What an idiot


----------



## Dagestan (Aug 11, 2015)

Stance nation


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Can't decide if its DIR or DIW?

side note: I love the DIY shadetree projects on GRM...










Another one...can't decide?

Dustbuster van body dropped on a Pontiac G6 GT chassis (6 sp manual, 250 hp 3.9L V6)


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ that dustbuster is cool, but why?! and why just a G6 donor?


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Cr4shT3st said:


> ^^ that dustbuster is cool, but why?! and why just a G6 donor?


Broken rusted van, wrecked G6...presto, GRM challenge car.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That ain't no D21 Hardbody:










And, well...I guess it's not wrong if it's your name, but...


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Looks like a die-cast toy.


...No really, it's fugazy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Unfortunately, the banner across his windshield doesn't turn up anything with google. Was hoping for more photos. Especially of that fake blower on the hood and the fake headers coming out of the door. 



CaleDeRoo said:


>


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Nissan Leaf is DIW?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


What? There's nothing wrong with mandels on a scooter


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Unfortunately, the banner across his windshield doesn't turn up anything with google. Was hoping for more photos. Especially of that fake blower on the hood and the fake headers coming out of the door.


Lol the repovator


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Unfortunately, the banner across his windshield doesn't turn up anything with google. Was hoping for more photos. Especially of that fake blower on the hood and the fake headers coming out of the door.


LOL, same here. I was hoping to find more.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Bahaha I've seen this truck, saw him in chapel hill on labor day.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Particulate filter testing I'd guess.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

^^ next stop Laguna Seca


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Michigan manufacturer plate. In a couple years that will be standard on a mustang.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


No words, why the hell is he recirculating his exhaust into an exterior system?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

vr6milz said:


> No words, why the hell is he recirculating his exhaust into an exterior system?


I wonder what's in the back....
Some type of thermal engine?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bubuski said:


> ^^ next stop Laguna Seca


Good point. Might be testing the new 2017 Boss 302 Laguna Seca


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

bubuski said:


> ^^ next stop Laguna Seca


My first thought too


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

bubuski said:


> ^^ next stop Laguna Seca


:laugh:
...or Lime Rock!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


It looks like the pickin's are pretty slim.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


Bosozoku?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

saron81 said:


> Particulate filter testing I'd guess.


Diesel Mustang?!?!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

saron81 said:


> Particulate filter testing I'd guess.





04VWGTITURBO said:


> Michigan manufacturer plate. In a couple years that will be standard on a mustang.


Weird. That's weird as hell. I don't see any sensors or anything on that... Apparatus. It looks like they used a brand new pad to protect the paint, though. That's top-notch work, that is.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


This whole Steampunk thing has gone too far.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Weird. That's weird as hell. I don't see any sensors or anything on that... Apparatus. It looks like they used a brand new pad to protect the paint, though. That's top-notch work, that is.


I'm also searching for wires in that photo and I'm not seeing any. 

I do see some ratchet straps coming out of the driver's door and going underneath the car almost like there's something underneath it they are securing. 

Looks like that rig has seen some use before, and it's not meant to be permanent. I wonder what the hell it's doing?

Also - that rear diff/subframe? Is that normal?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I'm also searching for wires in that photo and I'm not seeing any.
> 
> I do see some ratchet straps coming out of the driver's door and going underneath the car almost like there's something underneath it they are securing.
> 
> ...


It's starting to make me wonder if it is just some kind of particulate trap for a potential...



spockcat said:


> Diesel Mustang?!?!


ZOMG!

You know, with tax incentives it might actually sell in Europeland. Who knows?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Diesel Mustang?!?!


http://www.volkswagenag.com/content...08/particulate_filter_for_petrol_engines.html


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Bold strategy...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Kar98 said:


> Bold strategy...


Man, it's too bad he didn't record a little longer, would've loved to hear the Cops response to "officer I noticed you have a head light out".

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*savage!*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW but seriously; his and hers Ferraris based on the license plates? Maybe Doing It Over The Top!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW but seriously; his and hers Ferraris based on the license plates? Maybe Doing It Over The Top!


Pretty bad ass; can't hate - it's a heavy counterbalance to all the rich prick couples who can afford two Ferraris yet own 2 Prii. 
Personally it would be me in a 488 Spyder and my GF/wife-to-be in a matching GTC4Lusso ("FF" sounds much better IMO).

Could also be owned by a business that uses them for "business purposes".


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW but seriously; his and hers Ferraris based on the license plates? Maybe Doing It Over The Top!


more like doing the dream!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> more like doing the dream!


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


exhaust fumes calm you down when you get too close to a sidewalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Just putting this out there, that Cressida last page is so fvcking dope :thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> exhaust fumes calm you down when you get too close to a sidewalk


You did what I initially did- assume the exhaust is routed into the interior and back out (because of the pic angle).
But look closely- it's gong through some type of canister sitting on the trunk.
Some type of emissions test vehicle?


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> You did what I initially did- assume the exhaust is routed into the interior and back out (because of the pic angle).
> But look closely- it's gong through some type of canister sitting on the trunk.
> Some type of emissions test vehicle?


OH wow... haha! Yeah I also thought it was ported into the back of the car. Figured the guy was looking for the exit door from existence.


Given the license plate and all you are probably right about this being some sort of test set up... though it looks more jenky than I would expect from a manufacturer...

Maybe that car has the gt350 engine in it and they are trying to figure out exactly how much of the piston rings come flying out of the exhaust over the first 5,000 miles. (i'd love to know the results)


It'll be precisely 36 hours before the japanese do a bosozoku retake on this...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Some type of emissions test vehicle?


Yeah, I think it's pretty clear that they are doing some sort of real-world emissions testing. 

But what kind? They seem to be reusing that handmade rig, and it's very temporary. It's the details of the rig and the test that I'm curious about.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty clear that they are doing some sort of real-world emissions testing.
> 
> But what kind? They seem to be reusing that handmade rig, and it's very temporary. It's the details of the rig and the test that I'm curious about.


It's the government experimenting with car-base chem trails. Gotta keep us compliant somehow.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I'm also searching for wires in that photo and I'm not seeing any.


There's a wire going from the left side of the muffler into the panel gap between the trunk and the rear quarter panel.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

core5 said:


> It's the government experimenting with car-base chem trails.


This


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> You did what I initially did- assume the exhaust is routed into the interior and back out (because of the pic angle).
> But look closely- it's gong through some type of canister sitting on the trunk.
> Some type of emissions test vehicle?


wow now it is clear as day. Before you said that, I stared at the pic for a good minute or two and never saw the canister


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Pf3il said:


> There's a wire going from the left side of the muffler into the panel gap between the trunk and the rear quarter panel.


Looks like that is just the line of the truck lid?? 
There is some wire under the driver side door too though ...


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


Obviously he's trying to catch that baby kangaroo in the background.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AtlantaDad said:


> Obviously he's trying to catch that baby kangaroo in the background.


Thank you for seeing that too. Now I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

AtlantaDad said:


> Obviously he's trying to catch that baby kangaroo in the background.


Dont be silly. The Mustangs primary diet consists of people, fents, burshes and crubs... not wallabies.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


"Yea, I vape"

Maybe ford is designing a mustang with built in vaping capabilities


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> "Yea, I vape"
> 
> Maybe ford is designing a mustang with built in vaping capabilities



Or the guy that can make a bong out of anything...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


> "Yea, I vape"
> 
> Maybe ford is designing a mustang with built in vaping capabilities


Laguna Seca special.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BongTechnician said:


> Dont be silly. The Mustangs primary diet consists of people, fents, burshes and crubs... not wallabies.


Load cam knock?^

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't know what it is, but gas particulate filters are going to become more common. I know VW already has one in production.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spitfirevr6 said:


> Don't know what it is, but gas particulate filters are going to become more common. I know VW already has one in production.


Sure they do.


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Damn....171 km/h at night? This was released from the Ontario Police...
Press release states that speeds were up to 200 km/h...pepper your angus. 

Young offender (under 18 in Ontario), so that is likely Dad's Jeep that's getting impounded for 10 days.


edit: forgot to say: That Jeep can make it to 200 km/h?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't believe he was able to it with only 465 KB.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Bibs said:


> Damn....171 km/h at night? This was released from the Ontario Police...
> Press release states that speeds were up to 200 km/h...pepper your angus.
> 
> Young offender (under 18 in Ontario), so that is likely Dad's Jeep that's getting impounded for 10 days.
> ...


wtf did you do here, take a screencapture of a picture while mousing over it? lol


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> wtf did you do here, take a screencapture of a picture while mousing over it? lol


I saw that...It's the way it was posted by the Ontario Police


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

Bibs said:


> edit: forgot to say: That Jeep can make it to 200 km/h?


Doesn't Cherokee have a 114mph electronic governor... so a max of 183 kph possible, not 200.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

ncsumecheng said:


> When I see that hat or tee-shirt me-thinks that people didn't take history lessons at all and don't have a good grasp on either humility or solidarity with our allies. Allies, some of which lost significantly more people in those wars than the US.
> 
> It's ignorant and arrogant.


What are you some kind of commie?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mauwhir said:


> Doesn't Cherokee have a 114mph electronic governor... so a max of 183 kph possible, not 200.


Either the kid reprogrammed the ecu, or the cops are padding the charges...

Remember the 1987 Hyundai Excel that went 115 mph with a full load of passengers?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bibs said:


> I saw that...It's the way it was posted by the Ontario Police


Seems unsafe for the officer to be driving that car with that obstruction. Not sure about Ontario, but Virginia will write a ticket for that.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

OK, here's the deal with that Mustang.

That muffler setup is to remove all exhaust noise. It can be temporarily installed on any vehicle to investigate how total NVH levels and sound quality are effected by removing exhaust noise from the mix of other sounds. So now road noise can be investigated without the influence of engine noise.

GM had a contraption like this back in the day called the BAM - big ass muffler. It wasn't this big though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> OK, here's the deal with that Mustang.
> 
> That muffler setup is to remove all exhaust noise. It can be temporarily installed on any vehicle to investigate how total NVH levels and sound quality are effected by removing exhaust noise from the mix of other sounds. So now road noise can be investigated without the influence of engine noise.
> 
> GM had a contraption like this back in the day called the BAM - big ass muffler. It wasn't this big though.


Makes perfect sense! :thumbup:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Pf3il said:


> Makes perfect sense! :thumbup:


My pocket protector finally paid off!


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> My pocket protector finally paid off!


omfg thank you, that was seriously killing me that I couldn't even find anything about that picture. :beer::beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know it's doing it not my style, but I think this looks rediculous.
Must ride amazing over bumps too.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> I know it's doing it not my style, but I think this looks ridiculous.
> Must *air-*ride amazing over bumps too.


fify. Not my style either, but that's the trend. It's their truck so.....:shrug:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Claff said:


>


it's gotta be from NJ or Philly


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


> What in the wild, wild world of sports is going on here?


Yeah it has a Flux Capacitor.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Or the guy that can make a bong out of anything...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> I know it's doing it not my style, but I think this looks rediculous.
> Must ride amazing over bumps too.


Ah, the good Ole Carolina Squat- DIW at its finest.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> OK, here's the deal with that Mustang.
> 
> That muffler setup is to remove all exhaust noise. It can be temporarily installed on any vehicle to investigate how total NVH levels and sound quality are effected by removing exhaust noise from the mix of other sounds. So now road noise can be investigated without the influence of engine noise.
> 
> GM had a contraption like this back in the day called the BAM - big ass muffler. It wasn't this big though.


Must be an engineer


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6JH said:


> Must be an engineer


You sir are correct


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That bagged truck is DIR in more ways than the few of you are willing to give credit for. Mini-trucking (mid-size in this example) has obviously been around for almost as long as hydraulics on Impalas have been, and it is an immense lifestyle for many people across the world. I'd be willing to bet that saying a vast majority of them do almost all of their own work, and in a lot of cases, the rear subframe setups are all totally custom. Most vehicles you see driving around like that are still a work in progress, and is their daily driver, so they look incomplete for a while, but simply because they have so many things in the works that it takes time to get around to them all.

Not to sound like I've got a mini-trucking stick up my a$$, but I will stick up for something that deserves recognition.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cubedfreek said:


> That bagged truck is DIR in more ways than the few of you are willing to give credit for. Mini-trucking (mid-size in this example) has obviously been around for almost as long as hydraulics on Impalas have been, and it is an immense lifestyle for many people across the world. I'd be willing to bet that saying a vast majority of them do almost all of their own work, and in a lot of cases, the rear subframe setups are all totally custom. Most vehicles you see driving around like that are still a work in progress, and is their daily driver, so they look incomplete for a while, but simply because they have so many things in the works that it takes time to get around to them all.
> 
> Not to sound like I've got a mini-trucking stick up my a$$, but I will stick up for something that deserves recognition.


None of this needed explained. /Capt.Obvious


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cubedfreek said:


> That bagged truck is DIR in more ways than the few of you are willing to give credit for. Mini-trucking (mid-size in this example) has obviously been around for almost as long as hydraulics on Impalas have been, and it is an immense lifestyle for many people across the world. I'd be willing to bet that saying a vast majority of them do almost all of their own work, and in a lot of cases, the rear subframe setups are all totally custom. Most vehicles you see driving around like that are still a work in progress, and is their daily driver, so they look incomplete for a while, but simply because they have so many things in the works that it takes time to get around to them all.
> 
> Not to sound like I've got a mini-trucking stick up my a$$, but I will stick up for something that deserves recognition.


That's all fine and good.. but nobody is forcing them to drive around dragging their butt like a dog soiling the carpet.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> That's all fine and good.. but nobody is forcing them to drive around dragging their butt like a dog soiling the carpet.


Yup, this^ It's hard to take a street driven truck seriously when it looks like a broken Trophy truck.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> None of this needed explained. /Capt.Obvious


Hey, every now and again we all are 



BRealistic said:


> That's all fine and good.. but nobody is forcing them to drive around dragging their butt like a dog soiling the carpet.


Sure, I hear ya there, but that is some bit of stigma that comes with that scene, to drive around as such. Like certain people when lowering their cars look for a certain level of rake (as I do with my Volkswagens), mini trucks go for the reverse rake. To each their own on what they set their ride height at.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> You sir are correct


User name checks out :laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm, Must be a new collaboration model

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Hmm, Must be a new collaboration model
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Clearly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Facebook Video, a bodyshop in UK removes several pounds of body filler from a BMW

https://www.facebook.com/OxyDubbers/videos/771680716306713/


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

PerL said:


> Facebook Video, a bodyshop in UK removes several pounds of body filler from a BMW
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OxyDubbers/videos/771680716306713/



:facepalm:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

PerL said:


> Facebook Video, a bodyshop in UK removes several pounds of body filler from a BMW
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OxyDubbers/videos/771680716306713/


Holy crap, I've never seen that much filler used  At one point the dude working on the car says "stone mason" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

My dad rebuilt a '74 El Camino that was seriously rusted (upstate NY) with sheet metal pop-riveted patch panels and an amazing amount of Bondo. He actually got most of the contours right; it looked pretty good from a distance. I took it to school once and brought it home with a big ol crack in a rear fender and he was all over me to confess to hitting something, but even with a thorough investigation he couldn't find any sign of contact. The Bondo just cracked through stress. He wound up chipping all the Bondo out of the area of the crack and re-did the job all over again.

But this was a 10-year old pickup, not a newish BMW sedan.

Anyway, enjoy some pics










"Good afternoon, sir. I'm here to take your daughter out tonight"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just drove by my office.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Just drove by my office.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Just drove by my office.


Looks like that Cavalier is getting ready for the Wacky Accident Pic Post..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Just drove by my office.


I think that washer/dryer combo is worth more than the car.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ghost85 said:


> I think that washer/dryer combo is worth more than the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That is what's wrong. They are going to scratch those fine appliances by tying them done on their sides.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Just drove by my office.


Proof (crack) money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> That's all fine and good.. but nobody is forcing them to drive around dragging their butt like a dog soiling the carpet.


Agree on truck, but I thought that behavior was usually due to worms or Anal Sac problems, not the dog trying to clean its butt. They do that with their tongue, and then their owners let them lick their face. :laugh:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

H2oi prep


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> H2oi prep


YESSSSSS, that's the first weekend in October, isn't it?


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Revolver1966 said:


>


So JDM BRUH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is that so you can double team it with your favorite bro?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

This is what happens when cars become affordable to the point that high school kids can afford them. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Wheels are nice though. Well in the original color that is. Which Mercedes did they come one ?


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

@McMike said:


> YESSSSSS, that's the first weekend in October, isn't it?


I can't wait for that sh*t show.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Wheels are nice though. Well in the original color that is. Which Mercedes did they come one ?


I believe those are an AMG "sport" package wheel. They're all pretty much the same across classes save for offsets and widths. Obviously an S-class can handle more wheel and tire than a C or CLA. :thumbup:


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

> SALT LIFE


My wife and I live in Atlanta, Georgia.. the nearest salt water is like.. 4 or 5 hours away.

We laugh every single time we see one of those stupid stickers - and we see them all the time.

Also, what is up with YETI gear popping up all over the place all of a sudden?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

x1000rpms said:


> My wife and I live in Atlanta, Georgia.. the nearest salt water is like.. 4 or 5 hours away.
> 
> We laugh every single time we see one of those stupid stickers - and we see them all the time.
> 
> Also, what is up with YETI gear popping up all over the place all of a sudden?


those stickers have been popup about 2 years now where I live. I guess people love high dollar coolers and mugs. Ill stick with colemans and that cheap Styrofoam crap


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

x1000rpms said:


> We laugh every single time we see one of those stupid stickers - and we see them all the time.


I just looked at that Golf, and it has Tennessee plates.  That's at the minimum, 4-5 hours from the Atlantic

I did see this one the other day, tho.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

@McMike said:


> YESSSSSS, that's the first weekend in October, isn't it?


Yep. Im headed down next Tuesday. probably just stay at my condo the whole time with my group of friends and avoid the trap stars


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I cried when I saw this one, so epic...


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

x1000rpms said:


> My wife and I live in Atlanta, Georgia.. the nearest salt water is like.. 4 or 5 hours away.
> 
> We laugh every single time we see one of those stupid stickers - and we see them all the time.
> 
> Also, what is up with YETI gear popping up all over the place all of a sudden?


How do you think I feel? Jacksonville is where they're from, they even have a restaurant at the beach here and St. Augustine, it's just a fad, but you have to hand it to them they're killing it in profit.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Yes, I said oil changes every 3,000 miles are a waste of money and oil... but you STILL need to change the oil every now and then:




























Going 37,000-ish miles without an oil change is a bit excessive, even in a Toyota. :wave:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kar98 said:


> Yes, I said oil changes every 3,000 miles are a waste of money and oil... but you STILL need to change the oil every now and then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the inside of every Chrysler 3.5 V6.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

x1000rpms said:


> My wife and I live in Atlanta, Georgia.. the nearest salt water is like.. 4 or 5 hours away.
> 
> We laugh every single time we see one of those stupid stickers - and we see them all the time.


I see them all the damn time... in f'n Colorado.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> That looks like the inside of every Chrysler 3.5 V6.


Don't you mean 2.7?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> That looks like the inside of every Chrysler 3.5 V6.


Hey, at least the valve cover gasket did its job.


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

BongTechnician said:


> I see them[salt life decals] all the damn time... in f'n Colorado.


From the south west corner of Colorado to the Mexican Gulf of California is only 9 hours man - if you get through border security. 11 hours to los angeles.

When my wife and I see salt life stickers we say "SALT LIFE" in a real high falsetto mocking voice.

People are sheep. Salty sheep, evidently.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

x1000rpms said:


> From the south west corner of Colorado to the Mexican Gulf of California is only 9 hours man - if you get through border security. 11 hours to los angeles.
> 
> When my wife and I see salt life stickers we say "SALT LIFE" in a real high falsetto mocking voice.
> 
> People are sheep. Salty sheep, evidently.


I always say "SLUT LIFE" when I see them here. And we sure to have lots of them here.

EDIT: And they do make the sticker too:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Don't you mean 2.7?


I don't. But since the 2.7 is the smaller cousin, we can include it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Concrete guys on the right aren't happy.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I dont see any cones or tape up. I'm faulting the concrete guys on this one. Every pour on a buildsite is normally taped off.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Exactly.....I'd be pretty pissed off at the concrete guys that I got concrete all over my car. See that roll of unused caution tape just sitting there?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Exactly.....I'd be pretty pissed off at the concrete guys that I got concrete all over my car. See that roll of unused caution tape just sitting there?


Yeah, that goes up after they finish the final brush out. If you aren't smart enough to not drive through wet concrete while a guy in big rubber boots and a long pole concrete float is standing there, you deserve the concrete on your car.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Yeah, that goes up after they finish the final brush out. If you aren't smart enough to not drive through wet concrete while a guy in big rubber boots and a long pole concrete float is standing there, you deserve the concrete on your car.


No disrespect, but I worked construction for a lot of years. Construction tape went up as soon as as the forms went up, if not sooner. They were already done floating it, so I'm guessing the guys were standing off to the side cleaning up. Just because the BMW SHOULD know what wet concrete looks like, doesn't mean he HAS to. He drove right down a road/alley with nothing blocking his path. If this were my job, we'd be paying for the concrete and car wash.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VR6JH said:


> No disrespect, but I worked construction for a lot of years. Construction tape went up as soon as as the forms went up, if not sooner. They were already done floating it, so I'm guessing the guys were standing off to the side cleaning up. Just because the BMW SHOULD know what wet concrete looks like, doesn't mean he HAS to. He drove right down a road/alley with nothing blocking his path. If this were my job, we'd be paying for the concrete and car wash.


Yep. First thing I thought when I saw that picture- why was it not taped off or somehow blocked off?
Wet concrete is a very rare thing... so when people even see orange cones or other barricades, they don't automatically think "oh, that's wet concrete", especially in the US where orange cones can be left out for seemingly nothing..
Tape is the best deterrent.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

VR6JH said:


> No disrespect, but I worked construction for a lot of years. Construction tape went up as soon as as the forms went up, if not sooner. They were already done floating it, so I'm guessing the guys were standing off to the side cleaning up. Just because the BMW SHOULD know what wet concrete looks like, doesn't mean he HAS to. He drove right down a road/alley with nothing blocking his path. If this were my job, we'd be paying for the concrete and car wash.


What BMW?  All I. see is an AUDI.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> What BMW?  All I. see is an AUDI.


Ha you're right. Didn't even really look at the car. Assumed 5 series. From that profile it does look like one I think :banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dh71704 said:


> What BMW?  All I. see is an AUDI.


In defense, from a styling perspective.. take an Audi and drive through concrete = BMW.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I always say "SLUT LIFE" when I see them here. And we sure to have lots of them here.
> 
> EDIT: And they do make the sticker too:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

VR6JH said:


> I dont see any cones or tape up. I'm faulting the concrete guys on this one. Every pour on a buildsite is normally taped off.


Once your front wheels go in how much of a dumbass do you have to be to keep powering through?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Found this here from a while back.~ There are so many things I would do to fix my A/C before I decided on this set-up..








 
Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

VR6JH said:


>


Ha ha ha... Wow I can't even.... That's horrible. :what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ha ha ha... Wow I can't even.... That's horrible. :what:


Must have been a tow truck at some point.
Looks like the frame is about to give out.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this here from a while back.~ There are so many things I would do to fix my A/C before I decided on this set-up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they are camping in the van and wanted a/c?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Maybe they are camping in the van and wanted a/c?


Must be vigs cousin...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Must have been a tow truck at some point.
> Looks like the frame is about to give out.


I'm not sure I've ever seen a 1500 used as a tow truck. It probably just originated in Illinois.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Maybe they are camping in the van and wanted a/c?


I wonder what the second cord is powering.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> I wonder what the second cord is powering.


Yeah, me too, something about those two cords just had me dying, and the hacked up plywood...

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't tell, but is that a bunch of Coors next to the generator?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

dviking mk2 said:


> Yeah, me too, something about those two cords just had me dying, and the hacked up plywood...


I'd bet $1 that it's for a fan to blow that cold air forward. 


Wait, wait... Maybe it's a mini fridge for the Coors! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VR6JH said:


> I can't tell, but is that a bunch of Coors next to the generator?


Height looks right but the logo doesn't look like old Coors boxes.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen a 1500 used as a tow truck. It probably just originated in Illinois.


Not that unusual for limited use plows.










But yeah- if going to be doing lots of plowing, definitely go 2500.

Does that state not have inspections?
I guess maybe that's one reason why many southerns states lack inspections- we don't have the rust safety issues like up north.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> I don't. But since the 2.7 is the smaller cousin, we can include it.


Ok.. I had heard the 2.7 had an issue with sludge (with regular oil and long oil change service intervals), but hadn't heard about it on the 3.5.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

VR6JH said:


> I can't tell, but is that a bunch of Coors next to the generator?


It's for sure fruits and vegetables, the guy probably has tones of fruits and vegetables in the van so he has to keep it cold via this contraption he has created. Because you know a 1995 Chrysler town and country's AC will surely not do that job, let alone keep a human cool.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vr6milz said:


> It's for sure fruits and vegetables, the guy probably has tones of fruits and vegetables in the van so he has to keep it cold via this contraption he has created. Because you know a 1995 Chrysler town and country's AC will surely not do that job, let alone keep a human cool.


Those beat, old Caravans are the budget work van of the decade.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Not that unusual for limited use plows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, but you said TOW truck, not PLOW truck. That's why I questioned it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Well yeah, but you said TOW truck, not PLOW truck. That's why I questioned it.


Brain fart.
Meant plow.
Sorry.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this here from a while back.~ There are so many things I would do to fix my A/C before I decided on this set-up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drives great
Ice-cold A/C
Tow hitch installed


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> Drives great
> Ice-cold A/C
> Tow hitch installed


How do you like them apples?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

core5 said:


> Drives great
> Ice-cold A/C
> Tow hitch installed


:laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Brain fart.
> Meant plow.
> Sorry.


All good. I was just confused!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Ok.. I had heard the 2.7 had an issue with sludge (with regular oil and long oil change service intervals), but hadn't heard about it on the 3.5.


2.7, 3.2, 3.5, and the 4.0 (V6, not I6) all have the same issues.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The turning radius of this Texas family truck is Rhode Island


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently downsized spoilers are a thing now.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

its to make up for their extremely ginormous penis.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


This car is ridiculous, those tires/wheels look they should be on an RC car. I'm pretty sure it's diet consists of burshes by the looks of it..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Quite funny actually.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Wat.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Wat.


Introducing... the new Nissan GTR TDI


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Quite funny actually.


I had the same shop do the Honda J35Y swap in my Mini.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Can anyone explain what the heck this is about?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

BongTechnician said:


> Can anyone explain what the heck this is about?


It's about...to make me puke in my mouth.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> Can anyone explain what the heck this is about?


Someone's brilliant idea to market some product that TRW makes. Obviously the "wheels" aren't really part of the car regularly. They may not even be attached while at the show. Probably some executive's way of writing off the cost of a Ferrari so he can drive it around for free.

This is at the 2016 MineExpo closing today in Las Vegas. Company is OTR Wheel Engineering. A TRW division.

https://twitter.com/OTRWheel


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


I love when people do swaps that upset people. Well done.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Someone's brilliant idea to market some product that TRW makes. Obviously the "wheels" aren't really part of the car regularly. They may not even be attached while at the show. Probably some executive's way of writing off the cost of a Ferrari so he can drive it around for free.


wow. a real thinker in their midst.

Another riveting episode of, "between two burshes"


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> its to make up for their extremely ginormous penis.


:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

nvm.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> I love when people do swaps that upset people. Well done.


You know that's just a plastic TDI engine cover on top of the stock engine, right?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

@McMike said:


> You know that's just a plastic TDI engine cover on top of the stock engine, right?


I couldn't tell by the huge intakes.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> You know that's just a plastic TDI engine cover on top of the stock engine, right?


I do now.  I just looked quick. Didn't study the pic.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Someone do a TDI "swap" on a Tesla!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

AtlantaDad said:


> Someone do a TDI "swap" on a Tesla!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Can only imagine the _impedance_ with that build.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

When you got a newer Chevy truck, but you want a step-side.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

I think that's pretty cool. More DINMS then DIW.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

whiteboy1 said:


> I think that's pretty cool. More DINMS then DIW.


+1


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kayak rack? Lumber rack? Roll cage? Wakeboard tower? Funneling the exhaust back into the car for heat???


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Kayak rack? Lumber rack? Roll cage? Wakeboard tower? Funneling the exhaust back into the car for heat???


Future crowd crusher?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Quite innovative.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Kayak rack? Lumber rack? Roll cage? Wakeboard tower? Funneling the exhaust back into the car for heat???


I see that car all the time and can confirm it's a kayak rack.
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I just put new brake pads in and the car isn't stopping very well.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I just put new brake pads in and the car isn't stopping very well.


Is that a car? That rotor looks really thin and how could you even mount the pads like that? Elmer's?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure what the point of this is.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

01tj said:


> Is that a car? That rotor looks really thin and how could you even mount the pads like that? Elmer's?


Looks like a motorcycle.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Not sure what the point of this is.


I kind of dig it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Not sure what the point of this is.


America. Freedom. 2.5th Amendment


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I just put new brake pads in and the car isn't stopping very well.


Not sure what's wrong. Pads have plenty of life left in 'em. 

Jokes aside, on second glance....did the rotor eat its way through that caliper??


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MrMook said:


> Not sure what's wrong...did the rotor eat its way through that caliper??


The pads are stacked on top of each other. They should be clamping said rotor.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> The pads are stacked on top of each other. They should be clamping said rotor.


Sorry, that first line was sarcasm (read in clueless customers voice). I'm an idiot, but not _that_ big of an idiot. 

That second line is me realizing that this moron rode with this setup long enough for the rotor to have ground itself through the non-piston side of the caliper (notice metal shavings) after repeated braking. They probably brought it in complaining of lost braking power, which is because the caliper has been ground down the width of the rotor, thus stopping the "stacked" pads from compressing the rotor any more. :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MrMook said:


> They probably brought it in complaining of lost braking power


"metallic" pads


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ballin all wrong


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MrMook said:


> Sorry, that first line was sarcasm (read in clueless customers voice). I'm an idiot, but not _that_ big of an idiot.
> 
> That second line is me realizing that this moron rode with this setup long enough for the rotor to have ground itself through the non-piston side of the caliper (notice metal shavings) after repeated braking. They probably brought it in complaining of lost braking power, which is because the caliper has been ground down the width of the rotor, thus stopping the "stacked" pads from compressing the rotor any more. :facepalm:


When I was peddling auto parts I heard the story (I wasn't there for this one) of a guy who came in with a hub from an MG. Not the rotor, just the hub. He also had the outer ring of what _used to be_ the rotor. He said "I need one of these and one of these". Standing dumbfounded, my coworker got to the bottom of the story. The guy had worn through the pad material and was braking on the pad backing plates... Until _they_ wore through. At that point he was stopping with the caliper pistons against the rotor until the rotor was literally _gone_. What none of us really understood was how the caliper pistons maintained their seal. Yeah, the actual seal wasn't out of the bore, I get that, but _daaaaaaaaamn_!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Ghost85 said:


> I see that car all the time and can confirm it's a kayak rack.
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Is it PVC ?? 



dh71704 said:


> I kind of dig it.


I kind of dig it too, this would be all kinds of useful on the farm !


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This one is a toss up. 

I just put it here because it's not my pic and I can't put it in the "random car photos from your phone" thread.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

@McMike said:


> This one is a toss up.
> 
> I just put it here because it's not my pic and I can't put it in the "random car photos from your phone" thread.


Definitely doesn't belong here


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> This one is a toss up.
> 
> I just put it here because it's not my pic and I can't put it in the "random car photos from your phone" thread.


I'm sure every U-Haul store stocks a Class 3 hitch for a 1959 SL300 Roadster.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure every U-Haul store stocks a Class 3 hitch for a 1959 SL300 Roadster.


I really hope that bolted on instead of cut/weld.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure every U-Haul store stocks a Class 3 hitch for a 1959 SL300 Roadster.


pretty sure that's a Class I

and FWIW - I'm sure this dude also has a Thule Rack on his SUV cuz he totally rides his bike and sh!t


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> pretty sure that's a Class I
> 
> and FWIW - I'm sure this dude also has a Thule Rack on his SUV cuz he totally rides his bike and sh!t


twas a joke. Obviously no one makes (aside from one-off custom) a trailer hitch for any 55 year old car. Let alone something as rare as an early SL300 Roadster.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


ummm, this is DIR if i've ever seen it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like little dirt covered gold ingots. Maybe a smuggling operation.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> This one is a toss up.
> 
> I just put it here because it's not my pic and I can't put it in the "random car photos from your phone" thread.


other than the car and wheels being yellow, which is DINMS, I see no problems


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


At least he was smart enough to harness himself lol. id like to see the non GIF video lmao


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

MN Mongo said:


> ummm, this is DIR if i've ever seen it.


agreed, would



Dravenport said:


> other than the car and wheels being yellow, which is DINMS, I see no problems


Is that not the original color for the body and wheels ???


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> id like to see the non GIF video lmao


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Tcb38wxBE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4wS9QBrqPY


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> Is that not the original color for the body and wheels ???


entirely possible, but that doesn't mean I have to like it


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

skydive_007 said:


> Is that not the original color for the body and wheels ???


Found the owner, he's had it since 1974
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmpS8K9S_pM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


He must have much luggage.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> He must have much luggage.


Is there one on the hood as well?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Is there one on the hood as well?


Ha, looks like it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I was going to say that maybe there was a purpose... but then I saw the added badges.
At least the badges are correct.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


That is awesome


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This should help sell the car quickly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

low cost lowering.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> twas a joke. Obviously no one makes (aside from one-off custom) a trailer hitch for any 55 year old car. Let alone something as rare as an early SL300 Roadster.


dude, do you even joke? 

I got it. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This should help sell the car quickly.


Built in douche flutes are the future. I hear Mercedes is planning on installing them. 
I also love how well that gauge pod fits.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> This should help sell the car quickly.


The association of performance Subarus with vaping is truly baffling to me. I guess it's just a flat brim crowd thing?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Built in douche flutes are the future. *I hear Mercedes is planning on installing them*.
> I also love how well that gauge pod fits.


Please tell me this is a joke


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

This is a joke.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Built in douche flutes are the future. I hear Mercedes is planning on installing them.
> I also love how well that gauge pod fits.





Nealric said:


> The association of performance Subarus with vaping is truly baffling to me. I guess it's just a flat brim crowd thing?


Nailed it;


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

That video is painful to watch


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Nailed it;


Lol this video speaks volumes


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

01tj said:


> Please tell me this is a joke


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kids think they invented it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

01tj said:


> Please tell me this is a joke


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


>


Lol

but is it really much different than this


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Less cancer linked data?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Someone found a use for the bottom holes on their license plate, smh.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

clutchrider said:


> Someone found a use for the bottom holes on their license plate, smh.



what's wrong with this? their trunk latch prob broke. it's a good, and cheap, temporary solution that doesn't involve the classic duct tape method. do you also take pictures of burnt out tail lights?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> TRUN HERE


Should have stopped and asked if they had any dictionaries for sale.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Sigh


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Nailed it;


sadly, THIS is not a joke.

:facepalm:


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Claff said:


> Sigh


Is that your tire? 

If so, it might be fixable. OK, before I get the "you can't repair sidewall damage" crowd, yes, you shouldn't put plugs or anything like that on sidewalls. I worked at Big O tires for awhile, and since it's a smaller puncture, you can probably just put a patch on it in the inside.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Claff said:


> Sigh


Ouch, bad spot for a puncture


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Is that your tire?
> 
> If so, it might be fixable. OK, before I get the "you can't repair sidewall damage" crowd, yes, you shouldn't put plugs or anything like that on sidewalls. *I worked at Big O tires for awhile,* and since it's a smaller puncture, you can probably just put a patch on it in the inside.


and now you're an expert???? :facepalm:

in my 50 years on this planet, and most of them working on cars and racing, I've yet to find anyone (including the 2 different Tire manufacturers who sponsored my racing) ever say that sidewall damage is an acceptable repair.

if you want to understand why, it's because no patch can move with the sidewall....they will eventually fail, and the tire will leak.

it's just not a safe repair, but you can do it.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

.LSinLV. said:


> and now you're an expert???? :facepalm:
> 
> in my 50 years on this planet, and most of them working on cars and racing, I've yet to find anyone (including the 2 different Tire manufacturers who sponsored my racing) ever say that sidewall damage is an acceptable repair.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I was an expert...?  I only said where I got my info from. I get how the patch can work loose, I've seen it happen.

I only suggested it since the tire looks like a race tire, which doesn't really see high millage use. Just thought it could be helpful. *shrugs*


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Wolfslash16 said:


> I didn't say I was an expert...?  I only said where I got my info from. I get how the patch can work loose, I've seen it happen.
> 
> I only suggested it since the tire looks like a race tire, which doesn't really see high millage use. Just thought it could be helpful. *shrugs*


All the more reason to NOT repair it. It looks like it's been shaved down or is worn down a bit, and also see some possible dry cracking (edit* looks like heat cracking the tred not age / dry cracking) so might be old anyways. If your going to be pushing them / spinning them up at a high rate of speed all the more reason to replace it.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes it's my tire, RE71R that was at the wear bars so not a huge loss. Someone gave me a set of very used tires to finish out the season on so I'm not stranded on the side of the road by any stretch. I have the tires that came off, including the damaged one here, in case I get in a real pinch but they'll probably go to the dump over the winter.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

probably just leave that pin in there and maybe cover it with some liquid nails and a piece of duct tape :thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

skydive_007 said:


> probably just leave that pin in there and maybe cover it with some liquid nails and a piece of duct tape :thumbup:


Nope. Curiosity killed the cat and I yanked it out. I knew it was already leaking (soapy water test revealed bubbles), and when I pulled it out it went full PSSSSSSSSSSS mode.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Claff said:


> Nope. Curiosity killed the cat and I yanked it out. I knew it was already leaking (soapy water test revealed bubbles), and when I pulled it out it went full PSSSSSSSSSSS mode.


Dang, liquid nail bubbles would be neat


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

All the more reason not to take my car to big o tires :laugh:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Doing it RIGHT.

Kenneth Bone, in the Bone Zone!


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

More like doing it early nineties porn star.^^ 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Where Uh....where did you get those pictures?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VR6JH said:


> Where Uh....where did you get those pictures?


milford nebraska...


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> milford nebraska...


How can you know that? You are making some pretty large assumptions there...:laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

wolfcastle said:


> How can you know that? You are making some pretty large assumptions there...


I don't know might of assumed because of Homemade car club sticker? 









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy ****. Those are so atrocious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

jreed1337 said:


> milford nebraska...


Where did you get them, not where were they taken...

Just curious because two different people posted pictures of crappy cars with local (to me) license plates. Weird


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

VR6JH said:


> Where did you get them, not where were they taken...
> 
> Just curious because two different people posted pictures of crappy cars with local (to me) license plates. Weird


You already know who I am.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

*Cool rims*










And extra space cut out for the pipes :thumbup:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> You already know who I am.


I do??????


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:vampire:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SLVRon said:


> And extra space cut out for the pipes :thumbup:


Looks hacked to ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody just bought a truck.
Because they are obvioisly used to just throwing everything on the roof of the Buick like before.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Aonarch said:


> Looks hacked to ****
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stickers and wheels looks "hacked to ****"? The body of the car looks fine, and when he airs it out those wheels "fit", even though I know most of the old men in here hate everything about air-sprung vehicles. We're really reaching for doing it wrongs in doin' in not my style posts.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

WALS1 said:


> Stickers and wheels looks "hacked to ****"? The body of the car looks fine, and when he airs it out those wheels "fit", even though I know most of the old men in here hate everything about air-sprung vehicles. We're really reaching for doing it wrongs in doin' in not my style posts.


Look at the tailpipes.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Keep Calm and Vape On!


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

WALS1 said:


> Stickers and wheels looks "hacked to ****"? The body of the car looks fine, and when he airs it out those wheels "fit", even though I know most of the old men in here hate everything about air-sprung vehicles. We're really reaching for doing it wrongs in doin' in not my style posts.





Elite_Deforce said:


> Look at the tailpipes.


I thought we already established that stretched is DIW on here though.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> probably just leave that pin in there and maybe cover it with some liquid nails and a piece of duct tape :thumbup:


I was about to say same. Cut the exposed part off then do that. Maybe that black "electrical tape goop".


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

01tj said:


> I thought we already established that stretched is DIW on here though.


Ah yes.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

01tj said:


> I thought we already established that stretched is DIW on here though.


we have, some scenesters are still clinging on to it though


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Probably because they already wasted all the money they had to make it look that way and now they can't afford to undo it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

WALS1 said:


> Stickers and wheels looks "hacked to ****"? The body of the car looks fine, and when he airs it out those wheels "fit", even though I know most of the old men in here hate everything about air-sprung vehicles. We're really reaching for doing it wrongs in doin' in not my style posts.


Sorry they made fun of your Infiniti.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Saw this recently.








That green is surely not a regular option for the A4, i.e. it's surely from the quattro GmbH custom color selection. The car is registered in Heilbronn-Neckarsulm, which is where quattro GmbH's HQ is, so... The color wasn't a nice color for a house either, BTW.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Son said:


> Saw this recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just wanted to match his car to his house, what wrong with that? Just another DINMS.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Son said:


> Saw this recently.
> 
> [Yellow house and car]
> 
> That green is surely not a regular option for the A4, i.e. it's surely from the quattro GmbH custom color selection. The car is registered in Heilbronn-Neckarsulm, which is where quattro GmbH's HQ is, so... The color wasn't a nice color for a house either, BTW.


The building behind the front building and car is also yellow. Are you sure this isn't a buisiness/office building of a specific company that uses those colors? Car being a company vehicle also of the same color?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> He just wanted to match his car to his house, what wrong with that? Just another DINMS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


He should have used the extra moneys to build a deck for that sliding door


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> He should have used the extra moneys to build a deck for that sliding door


Nice, good eye.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> He should have used the extra moneys to build a deck for that sliding door


He's just waiting for his neighbor to come over....


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oldie but goldie


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Revolver1966 said:


> Oldie but goldie


My wife would see nothing wrong with that image.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

BongTechnician said:


> My wife would see nothing wrong with that image.


You, sir, are DIW, because my wife *would* see something wrong.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

cubedfreek said:


> You, sir, are DIW, because my wife *would* see something wrong.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> The building behind the front building and car is also yellow.


Looks like green, for me. :thumbup:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: I'm just messing with you. Just trying to get some sig material out there for myself finally :wave:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cubedfreek said:


> You, sir, are DIW, because my wife *would* see something wrong.


But can she name her own spawn?


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Audi A4 Quattro










http://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/5828973274.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

slacker01 said:


> Audi A4 Quattro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just a picture of some trees... :sly:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

slacker01 said:


> Audi A4 Quattro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice duck blind! Oh wait, that's an Audi..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Revolver1966 said:


> Oldie but goldie



That's just a designer set of tools. The guy is obviously ready to work on the clutch...


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Me and my Pepe Lopez were coming out of the Liquor Store last night....

That's a kitchen garbage bag, tied tourniquet style, holding the bumper on.




Edit: I checked the back end before leaving, sadly, no Camry dent.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> That's just a designer set of tools. The guy is obviously ready to work on the clutch...


Actually, he is checking the back for room because that one bag won't fit in the front "trunk" space.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> My wife would see nothing wrong with that image.


She would say "Why would a trim guy need suspenders?"
True.
Or maybe she would say "he packed too big a bag. He should leave more room for his wife's suitcases."










And this video of BMW + Bus crash (no injuries).
Sorry- hot linking not allowed by user.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tSwJ8zesOM


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> She would say "Why would a trim guy need suspenders?"
> True.
> Or maybe she would say "he packed too big a bag. He should leave more room for his wife's suitcases."
> 
> ...


Push back by snow removal? every lot in NH looks like this..


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> That's just a designer set of tools. The guy is obviously ready to work on the clutch...


Lol


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Actually, he is checking the back for room because that one bag won't fit in the front "trunk" space.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I don't get it. 

Must be over my head.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm sure this is such a turn on for all the ladies.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure this is such a turn on for all the ladies.


Agreed. Who puts CB antennas on a Ford Escape?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Agreed. Who puts CB antennas on a Ford Escape?


Don't know. Usually I see them w/ pink flip flop stickers. 
He must be using the CB to pick up chicks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

being a valet driver i see some strange things. this was definitely amazing. a piece of wood, screwed into the airbag to hold up the glove box

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

freedo84gti said:


> being a valet driver i see some strange things. this was definitely amazing. a piece of wood, screwed into the airbag to hold up the glove box
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


What are you a valet for? Waffle House?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> What are you a valet for? Waffle House?


:laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> What are you a valet for? Waffle House?


i wish. delaware park casino. everyone says "you must drive some cool cars though!" nope :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is that a Chevy Blazer interior?
For some reason it just scream "late 90s/early 2000s GM plastica hell" to me.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Is that a Chevy Blazer interior?
> For some reason it just scream "late 90s/early 2000s GM plastica hell" to me.


close. tahoe


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like the Tin Man got a lil crazy with Dorothy and Toto on the engine bay.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, at least you can tell that it has a new battery :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DMACK said:


> Looks like the Tin Man got a lil crazy with Dorothy and Toto on the engine bay.


Everything around me usually looks like that after I use anti-seize on a few bolts.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Everything around me usually looks like that after I use anti-seize on a few bolts.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


Lmao, it looks like a Mk3, is that a new form of rust-proofing?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh cool... found a gif of its owner.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


And here I thought Red Rotors could not be topped...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Everything around me usually looks like that after I use anti-seize on a few bolts.


QFT


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> Oh cool... found a gif of its owner.


Like father like son


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More comedy than DIW


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i think the best part is that it's just printed from an inkjet and taped on. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> i think the best part is that it's just printed from an inkjet and taped on. :laugh:


He has a website too.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> More comedy than DIW
> 
> Liam Nissan.jpg]


Nissan 200SX LeMons car.

...and there are quite a few Google results for "Liam Nissan," that link is unrelated

More Anti-Seize


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


She thought it was a crack pipe or dildo? haha


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

"I learned it from watching you"


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Stangy said:


> She thought it was a crack pipe or dildo? haha





> dildo


Different strokes for different folks, I guess...


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

spockcat said:


> More comedy than DIW


Lemons racer? DOING IT RIGHT.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I guess...



"Of course it's company policy never to, imply ownership in the event of a dildo... always use the indefinite article a dildo, never your dildo


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> "Of course it's company policy never to, imply ownership in the event of a dildo... always use the indefinite article a dildo, never your dildo


"vibrating?"... "yes, modern bombs dont 'tick'"


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5834555696.html

"1999 Honda es 300 reliable. If interested contact Marie @ 347 386 5882"


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


My mom saw a thing of bath salts in my bathroom, real bath salts from like a spa, and she got all weird on me. LOL


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> My mom saw a thing of bath salts in my bathroom, real bath salts from like a spa, and she got all weird on me. LOL


Well you are in Florida.  I won't go into Bed, Bath and Beyond down here because I don't want to go to the Great Beyond.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

nvm


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Dat wheel gap tho.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> Mustang_Donk.jpg


Missing a theme 4/5


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

DRL FTW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Re: Mustang donk.
It's probably a lease.
Car too.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


> more comedy than diw


*
I will find you...
and I will race you!*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


>


Doing it very wrong agreed.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Push back by snow removal? every lot in NH looks like this..


I think I saw that picture on Reddit, with a comment that it was taken at a vision clinic.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

[donk mustang]

It'll be obvious to :laugh:identify in the upcoming crash video


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

lyonsroar said:


>


It took every inch of that 483 credit score to lease it though...?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> It took every inch of that 483 credit score to lease it though...?


Pffft score? Nah that thing has three GPS trackers in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


>


Ah, more ground clearance so the bodies don't get stuck right away when it runs into a crowd. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

That Mustang makes negative sense. Fast cars on rubber bands :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Blurred the guy because don't want to embarrass him.
He's just a really nice old guy that made a mistake.
Fortunately they were able to get it unstuck with a fork lift- no obvious damage.
It's a really nice truck for the year.
I never seem to be at the right place and at the right time to get a chance to buy these when they (or a family member) finally sell them.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Is that some kind of loading dock? How did he get the truck in that position in the first place?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

probably driving around the back or side of a business of some sort try to figure out how the hell to get back to the street, didnt realize it was a dock and hit the brakes but not soon enough to stop the front end from taking a dive.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Crazy old bat.

Was raining really hard. She had her window all the way down and was honking, waving, and dancing - She was wearing a sequined red, white, and blue cowboy hat. She drove like this with the peace sign out for a good 50 blocks that I could see her. 

Day after the last debate so I assume it has something to do with her bumper stickers.










Sorry I didn't grab video.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

GTIanz said:


> Crazy old bat.
> 
> Was raining really hard. She had her window all the way down and was honking, waving, and dancing - She was wearing a sequined red, white, and blue cowboy hat. She drove like this with the peace sign out for a good 50 blocks that I could see her.
> 
> ...


Keep Portland weird


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool HUD


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> Crazy old bat.
> 
> Was raining really hard. She had her window all the way down and was honking, waving, and dancing - She was wearing a sequined red, white, and blue cowboy hat. She drove like this with the peace sign out for a good 50 blocks that I could see her.
> 
> ...


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


>



What's with the rear plate?

Surely you didn't photo chop that. 

How does one go about driving that around without a legit rear plate?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

judging by his wheels i'd say he is a millionaire that doesn't worry about paying tickets and fines


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


I see your mustang and raise you:











































Seriously though, that's a shame someone took a GT and did that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

"Wow soooo baller"^^^^^^


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn. I like all of those cars at least to a certain degree. It kinda pains me to see that... especially the Ferrari, of course. :banghead:

The Lexus might be the second-worst offender, though. Such handsome coupes in "normal" circumstances, but hideous here.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd be more worked up about the Mustang if it were a car that they didn't make a million of. It's not a rare car. In 10 years you can pick one up for $5k.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> I'd be more worked up about the Mustang if it were a car that they didn't make a million of. It's not a rare car. In 10 years you can pick one up for $5k.


i think my life has come full circle. i don't even mind donks anymore. they are cool in their own silly way. i say more power to the dude for doing something he likes on a brand new mustang instead of a chevy ****box from the 80s.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

This needs to go here..









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

KeiCar said:


>


I was curious and bored, so I checked it out. :laugh:



> Modern science clearly demonstrates that evolution’s so-called power to turn a frog into a man is as nonsensical as the fairy-tale kiss from a princess turning a frog into a prince.
> 
> Increasing ENTROPY (increasing disorder) is a SCIENTIFIC LAW OF NATURE. All things naturally deteriorate over time, therefore, nothing can naturally gain complexity!
> 
> ...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ghost85 said:


> Ah, more ground clearance so the bodies don't get stuck right away when it runs into a crowd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


HA like mustangs actually run into crowds...Oh that's rich...






.










.








.








.
















...wait.a minute.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

from crosstour thread.

















































https://www.drive2.ru/l/456499361862426649/


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks pretty good. I want to see interior pictures


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> from crosstour thread.


Put some more appropriate white wall tires and wheels on it and it'd be a pretty interesting vehicle. Arguably better looking than a stock honda crosstour.

edit:
guess no vehicle is safe from being donked! (I had to google image search to make sure that vehicle above was a honda crosstour..... I couldn't tell.)


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

The mirrors and wheels are the only things that really jump out as being out of place. DINMS?

Not nearly as bad as some t birds


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PsychoVolvo said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> from crosstour thread.


The *money*, the* time*, the *effort *that goes into something like this. It could be worthwhile for some. And who am I to squash their dreams of owning a Studetour Crossbaker, but *why why why*, after all the thought and consideration that goes into this, run those wheels and offsets.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

MrMook said:


> The *money*, the* time*, the *effort *that goes into something like this. It could be worthwhile for some. And who am I to squash their dreams of owning a Studetour Crossbaker, but *why why why*, after all the thought and consideration that goes into this, run those wheels and offsets.


Cause rimz iz expensive yo.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Cause rimz iz expensive yo.


^ well played sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

psychovolvo said:


> the mirrors and wheels are the only things that really jump out as being out of place. Dinms?
> 
> Not nearly as bad as some t birds


triggered


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

got banned from a KDM facebook group for commenting on this disaster...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> got banned from a KDM facebook group for commenting on this disaster...


I'm more offended that they weren't able to get the whole car in a f***ing photograph.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> got banned from a KDM facebook group for commenting on this disaster...


Please share said comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

lyonsroar said:


> got banned from a KDM facebook group for commenting on this disaster...


That exhaust tip looks like a fleshlight


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> That exhaust tip looks like a fleshlight


Uh, what's a fleshlight?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Uh, what's a fleshlight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


I believe its an old wooden ship commonly used during the civil war era.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> Uh, what's a fleshlight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk



LOL "_What's a fleshlight_"


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dviking mk2 said:


> Uh, what's a fleshlight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Not sure if troll, but it's basically a tool used for male masturbation. In general they take the shape of a flashlight, but instead of a light being on the tip of it, its a fake part of the female genitalia most commonly known as the vagina. It's popularity stems from the fact that's it supposed to feel like the real thing (vagina).


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

......pretty sure it's a wooden ship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

vr6milz said:


> Not sure if troll, but it's basically a tool used for male masturbation. In general they take the shape of a flashlight, but instead of a light being on the tip of it, its a fake part of the female genitalia most commonly known as the vagina. It's popularity stems from the fact that's it supposed to feel like the real thing (vagina).


Wasn't a troll, for some reason I think I'm fine with the fact I didn't know wtf a fleshlight was.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> ......pretty sure it's a wooden ship


Makes sense, since everyone knows that was One-eyed Willy's last known location.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> ......pretty sure it's a wooden ship





@McMike said:


> Makes sense, since everyone knows that was One-eyed Willy's last known location.
> [goonies ship.jpg]


Well played.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> That exhaust tip looks like a fleshlight


My immediate thought as well. :thumbup:

The answer to "what is a fleshlight" is: something you need to know what it is once you are married and have had kids for about 5 years. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> Uh, what's a fleshlight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

KeiCar said:


>


That's amazing.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

I love it when people say "bits and bobs".
So cute.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

dviking mk2 said:


> Wasn't a troll, for some reason I think I'm fine with the fact I didn't know wtf a fleshlight was.


You should try Google sometime. I know a guy who has a friend that once used it and learned something. You can find it on the lower left of your AOL home page.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

StressStrain said:


> You should try Google sometime. I know a guy who has a friend that once used it and learned something. You can find it on the lower left of your AOL home page.


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> You should try Google sometime.


I don't think I have ever typed the words _"Um, what is _______"_ on a message board.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

ncsumecheng said:


> My immediate thought as well.
> 
> The answer to "what is a fleshlight" is: something you need to know what it is once you are married and have had kids for about 5 years.


Don't worry guys, I get it now. It wasn't a typo, but if you know what it is and use one ^ that's DIW. 


KeiCar said:


> LOL "_What's a fleshlight_"





StressStrain said:


> You should try Google sometime. I know a guy who has a friend that once used it and learned something. You can find it on the lower left of your AOL home page.





@McMike said:


> I don't think I have ever typed the words _"Um, what is _______"_ on a message board.



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> Don't worry guys, I get it now. It wasn't a typo, but if you know what it is and use one ^ that's DIW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to use one to know what it is. It's a part of pop culture, man!


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

We've got this car in the shop right now.

RO reads "CUSTOMER STATES AFTER FILLING UP THE CAR, IT BEGAN TO LEAK FUEL." When asked about the exhaust, he claims it fell off when he hit a pothole. :facepalm:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

cubedfreek said:


> We've got this car in the shop right now.
> 
> RO reads "CUSTOMER STATES AFTER FILLING UP THE CAR, IT BEGAN TO LEAK FUEL." When asked about the exhaust, he claims it fell off when he hit a pothole. :facepalm:


At my shop the next words out of the customers mouth would be " this is warranty right? "


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> At my shop the next words out of the customers mouth would be " this is warranty right? "


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Yeah, basically.

I wouldn't doubt for a second that it went unsaid...


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

KeiCar said:


>


Looks legit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

A few years ago I shared this MB with you guys, owned by a guy in my in-laws golf community.


































Well it seems that he has replaced the MB with an A7 and the results are actually much, much worse. I have to apologize in advance for the quality of the pics, it was about 9pm in an unlit portion of the parking lot. If I catch it in the daytime I'll get better ones.

This is on the crease of the hood, driver's side. So it's upside down...
































The pic below was of the parcel shelf.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Kill it with fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm not sure if i hate the badges or that he had it pinstriped more.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh dear...more money than sense....


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Someones parents didn't let them play with their sisters bedazzler growing up.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

So about that MB, I can't get past the badges either, both turbo and supercharged on it which one is it?!? It really looks like an obvious case of buyers remorse, should've bought an Audi.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Blurred the guy because don't want to embarrass him.
> He's just a really nice old guy that made a mistake.
> Fortunately they were able to get it unstuck with a fork lift- no obvious damage.
> It's a really nice truck for the year.
> I never seem to be at the right place and at the right time to get a chance to buy these when they (or a family member) finally sell them.


FYI....

Property owner put up a "chain fence" across that gap this week.
It's just a heavy chain across two poles.
Normally there is a semi or two sitting there- so it's obviously a dock.
I don't think he considers himself liable, but just doesn't want anybody to hurt themselves or their vehicles driving through there.
and no- that is not a short cut to the street.
The street is on the exact opposite side of the building from this little alley- it goes nowhere, ad I have no idea why this guy thought it was something he should drive through.

#seniorlivesmatter


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

There in no way that owner should feel liable. Truck driver just got himself into a weird situation.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


DONKstang sighting #2 - I saw the "NEB.." on the building behind it, and wondered if it was in Nebraska. This photo confirms it. This shopping center is right across the street from Mrs McMike's high school in Omaha, NE. GO WARRIORS! 










--Edit-- 

After figuring out that those were Amani Fordged Modica wheels, I found this image from 8 weeks ago in Florida. Makes me wonder what kind of highway mileage they got with those 30s.










Of course it's WTW customs.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

@McMike said:


> DONKstang sighting #2 - I saw the "NEB.." on the building behind it, and wondered if it was in Nebraska. This photo confirms it. This shopping center is right across the street from Mrs McMike's high school in Omaha, NE. GO WARRIORS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> After figuring out that those were Amani Fordged Modica wheels, I found this image from 8 weeks ago in Florida. Makes me wonder what kind of highway mileage they got with those 30s.
> 
> 
> Of course it's WTW customs.


http://wtwcustoms.net/

Says:

[highlight]* CAR TRANSPORT SPECIALS For Out Of Towner's *[/highlight]

Maybe is was shipped...


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Arachnotron said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Victims


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

They two have different wheels though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> They two have different wheels though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the thread on the topic.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...5mph-Florida-What-could-possibly-go-wrong-SMH
They just upgrading to wider wheels before the crash.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

of all cars? Really?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> of all cars? Really?


Did that used to be this car?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Not sure, I found it over at /r/****ty_Car_Mods


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Did that used to be this car?


Similar but it looks like the other one is a bad copy of the one you posted.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Similar but it looks like the other one is a bad copy of the one you posted.


...Which is a bad copy of a stock one. :laugh:

It's sad when a car as close to perfect as the original NSX was is tortured and killed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Similar but it looks like the other one is a bad copy of the one you posted.


Same exact body kit.
How many in blue exist?
That picture may be older.. it was sold (maybe sans nice wheels).. new owner added more things....:laugh:
(also shows just how ridiculous that body kit really is when not is "artsy" photo shots)


This owner is very concerned about pedestrian crash safety.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Same exact body kit.
> How many in blue exist?
> That picture may be older.. it was sold (maybe sans nice wheels).. new owner added more things....:laugh:
> (also shows just how ridiculous that body kit really is when not is "artsy" photo shots)


There are a number of differences but the main one is the air intake on the rear glass. I just don't think that is something you change unless it was broken.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> There are a number of differences but the main one is the air intake on the rear glass. I just don't think that is something you change unless it was broken.


Maybe I'm incorrect, but it looks like both cars have the same air intake on the glass. 

IMO that body kit is DIW in both pictures


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

69CougarConvert said:


> Maybe I'm incorrect, but it looks like both cars have the same air intake on the glass.
> 
> IMO that body kit is DIW in both pictures


I see it now... the rear view one is longer on the glass.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

While the truck is not on the road, and the lights aren't actually on, there are five light bars.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

"My engine overheated. You just can't explain that."


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Same exact body kit.
> How many in blue exist?


The color is the only thing that's even remotely similar about those two cars lol


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Saw this gem today: 










The lights on the crooked wing were permanently on :laugh:


----------



## cournot (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cournot said:


>


Was the other side really close to the edge or was it just a poor fitting product in general?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ Owner is still a little concerned about TT's high speed instability.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Was the other side really close to the edge or was it just a poor fitting product in general?


huh, I can't tell if youre not sure what that piece is for or if you're being sarcastic


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

JPawn1 said:


> huh, I can't tell if youre not sure what that piece is for or if you're being sarcastic


I guess he's as un-sure as I am. Looks like a stick-on aftermarket window spoiler that is too narrow. Any significance beyond that?


----------



## cournot (Jul 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Was the other side really close to the edge or was it just a poor fitting product in general?





MrMook said:


> I guess he's as un-sure as I am. Looks like a stick-on aftermarket window spoiler that is too narrow. Beyond that I have idea what it is.


It's an eBay "roof spoiler" or trunk-lip spoiler that's not only ill-fitting, but if anything, increases the TT's high speed instability :laugh:

This is also someone who's going to learn the very hard way that his bald Conti DW's are no match for the looming Boston winter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JPawn1 said:


> huh, I can't tell if youre not sure what that piece is for or if you're being sarcastic



I'm not familiar enough with the TT to know if this installed incorrectly (either on the glass to one side or it should be on the body) or whether it is just a poorly designed aftermarket product (too short to meet the edges of the glass). 

It isn't like these window edge spoilers are never installed on the TT.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

sorry I wasn't trying to come off as rude. It appears to be a trunk spoiler, ill fitted, installed on the window. I could be wrong though. It looks about the width of the trunk lid opening, not the width of the window which we can clearly see.


----------



## cournot (Jul 10, 2015)

JPawn1 said:


> sorry I wasn't trying to come off as rude. It appears to be a trunk spoiler, ill fitted, installed on the window. I could be wrong though. It looks about the width of the trunk lid opening, not the width of the window which we can clearly see.


That's exactly what it is, hence "DIW"


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

cournot said:


> That's exactly what it is, hence "DIW"


yeah I just said that.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Nealric said:


> Saw this gem today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Tokyo car culture with the ridiculous LEDs everywhere.










spockcat said:


> Was the other side really close to the edge or was it just a poor fitting product in general?


I was going to guess that a spoiler like that totally ruins the aerodynamics of the car.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

was that an NSX ?

Please say that it was not :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


FFS. I bet the bugs live forever in that car on spilt sugar drinks and dropped snack crumbs.





Then again, once I took pine straw (bailed) home in the trunk of my A4.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

S1ack said:


> FFS. I bet the bugs live forever in that car on spilt sugar drinks and dropped snack crumbs.
> 
> 
> Then again, once I took pine straw (bailed) home in the trunk of my A4.


I put hay bales in the back of my Subi all the time...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

He may be depositing some bugs^ in the interior, but at least he's doing it in style with the Black Euro rub-strips. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


I assume it's broken down and it's just now used for hay storage.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I assume it's broken down and it's just now used for hay storage.


How did I know my comment would ruffle someone's feathers, and I'm fine that it was yours.. What you don't like Mk4s? The things probably got so many miles it's now a farm queen.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> I assume it's broken down and it's just now used for hay storage.


:laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> How did I know my comment would ruffle someone's feathers, and I'm fine that it was yours.. What you don't like Mk4s? The things probably got so many miles it's now a farm queen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


The irony of this post being in the doing it wrong thread.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

NATORabbit said:


> The irony of this post being in the doing it wrong thread.


Hey bud, I like the old ones a lot and own one, but I can't help stick up for that poor hay trailer Mk4.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> How did I know my comment would ruffle someone's feathers, and I'm fine that it was yours.. What you don't like Mk4s? The things probably got so many miles it's now a farm queen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


It's not so much MKIVs, it's mostly all generations.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> How did I know my comment would ruffle someone's feathers, and I'm fine that it was yours.. What you don't like Mk4s? The things probably got so many miles it's now a farm queen.


I don't think your comment ruffled anything.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> I don't think your comment ruffled anything.


Agreed. I was just making a joke about the pic and VW's stellar reliability. I really have no feelings about MKIVs.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

An ape putting hay into a mk4? Nothing to see here...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dviking mk2 said:


> How did I know my comment would ruffle someone's feathers, and I'm fine that it was yours.. What you don't like Mk4s? The things probably got so many miles it's now a farm queen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


You ruffled nothing. Break the dubber stereotype, don't perpetuate it. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And an off topic bonus; no one should have to wait that long for their luggage.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Holy Shat.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Ferrari 458?:laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> And an off topic bonus; no one should have to wait that long for their luggage.


Why is there a hole cut out for where Mitsu. emblem should have been, and if in Fl. that's DINMS not DIW, Oh there is some trash in FL. (talking about the car not the couple waiting for their bag that obviously landed in Bogota somewhere, I know cause it happened to me.)


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

> G.E.T. C.R.U.*N*.K.
> God Every Time Christ Resurrected Under *Knew* King


Took a while, but I finally found the DIW. Jesus Christ people suck at spelling.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

HackAC said:


> Why is there a hole cut out for where Mitsu. emblem should have been, and if in Fl. that's DINMS not DIW, Oh there is some trash in FL. (talking about the car not the couple waiting for their bag that obviously landed in Bogota somewhere, I know cause it happened to me.)


For the emblem hole, what about the entire middle of the bumper!?


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> For the emblem hole, what about the entire middle of the bumper!?


Here's teh ting that hole was cut out, the entire middle of the bumper looks like it was ripped off by a speed bump or some chola, most likely her


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Would you get in if this Uber showed up to pick you up?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Would you get in if this Uber showed up to pick you up?


Wow, Uber must be desperate for partners if they'll let a 17 year old attention whore drive for them?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

MrMook said:


> Took a while, but I finally found the DIW. Jesus Christ people suck at spelling.


 Interesting, but who are Jesus Christ people? 

They sound like the kind of people I would stay away from.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Would you get in if this Uber showed up to pick you up?


Not if that's how they park.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Would you get in if this Uber showed up to pick you up?


Nooooooooooope.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Would you get in if this Uber showed up to pick you up?


No because obviously they work for Lyft...duh....then they drive by and you see the Uber sticker on the rear window and feel dumb....you get in and then you dead.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

keicar said:


> interesting, but who are jesus christ people?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> No because obviously they work for Lyft...duh....then they drive by and you see the Uber sticker on the rear window and feel dumb....you get in and then you dead.


Did you not notice the Uber sign on the roof?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Did you not notice the Uber sign on the roof?


Did you not notice the LYFT decal on the fender?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Found this in the Craigslist find thread, first- the wheels, second- neon ground effects.










Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ Im not mad about that jetta for some reason


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

skydive_007 said:


> ^^ Im not mad about that jetta for some reason


yah, at least it looks somewhat well put together. kinda sorta period correct, and could be WAAAAY worse...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this in the Craigslist find thread, first- the wheels, second- neon ground effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DINMS


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Did you not notice the LYFT decal on the fender?


Maybe they work for both at the same time and are double-dipping?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Somewhere out there is a dumpster with a Buick hood as a lid.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Thats gonna confuse the s**t out of some raccoons.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this in the Craigslist find thread, first- the wheels, second- neon ground effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-___-


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Maybe they work for both at the same time and are double-dipping?


I got an uber from the airport the other day and she had a lift decal right next to the uber decal. 

I assume you just do both and decide on the better fair while you're out on the road... make perfect sense to me !

Now as far as that car goes... if she cant even park the damn thing, she's not driving me anywhere


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Somewhere out there is a dumpster with a Buick hood as a lid.


But that dumpster is hood rich.
Get regal bitches!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

skydive_007 said:


> I got an uber from the airport the other day and she had a lift decal right next to the uber decal.
> 
> I assume you just do both and decide on the better fair while you're out on the road... make perfect sense to me !
> 
> Now as far as that car goes... if she cant even park the damn thing, she's not driving me anywhere


Look at all of the crap inside it also. It's like being in the _Blues Brothers_ car. Funny for a movie, but I don't want to ride in it lest some trash hits me when the driver accelerates. 

I second (third?) the parking job as another reason not to ride in it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this in the Craigslist find thread, first- the wheels, second- neon ground effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would drive that any day. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

skydive_007 said:


> Now as far as that car goes... if she cant even park the damn thing, she's not driving me anywhere


 Ohh c'mon, live a little. That's make the ride exciting.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

skydive_007 said:


> ^^ Im not mad about that jetta for some reason





jreed1337 said:


> yah, at least it looks somewhat well put together. kinda sorta period correct, and could be WAAAAY worse...





Dravenport said:


> DINMS





NeverEnoughCars said:


> I would drive that any day. :laugh:


Some people just don't like wire wheels, but I love them. I've always wanted a euro lowrider, I may even put a set on my E21. 

kinda like this E30


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> Some people just don't like wire wheels, but I love them. I've always wanted a euro lowrider, I may even put a set on my E21.
> 
> kinda like this E30


That looks like sh*t on a white rag.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> ^^ Im not mad about that jetta for some reason


So your saying that you like ****ty 90 s Fast and furious styling? That's doing it wrong. 


jreed1337 said:


> yah, at least it looks somewhat well put together. kinda sorta period correct, and could be WAAAAY worse...



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> That looks like sh*t on a white rag.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> That looks like sh*t on a white rag.


I'm not a fan either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> But that dumpster is hood rich.
> Get regal bitches!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Ohh c'mon, live a little. That's make the ride exciting.


well at least nobody would see you riding in that Fkn thing... you would be buried in all that sh*t


----------



## JaYsTeR88 (Sep 18, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> But that dumpster is hood rich.
> Get regal bitches!


I don't post very often, but when I do, it's to say that this is one of the greatest comments I think i've ever read on here.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

dviking mk2 said:


> Found this in the Craigslist find thread, first- the wheels, second- neon ground effects.





BRealistic said:


> That looks like sh*t on a white rag.


Because not your style? Funny the BMW forums say that ever VW is sh*t on a white rag, and every VW forum I'm on says the same about BMW's, and then the American car forums all think your rice and kraut burners are quite cute and maybe their girlfriend would like one, and everybody knows American car owners are ******** and.... :thumbdown::thumbdown:



dviking mk2 said:


> So your saying that you like ****ty 90 s Fast and furious styling? That's doing it wrong.


Were you even alive in the 90's? Look at that Jetta, that's not even close to 90's style. It's all one colour, no graphics, no aggressor body kit, all it has is wire wheels and a lip/skirt kit. That underglow is about the only 90's thing about it, and I swear that didn't even get popular to about 2000. It's almost more 80's Euro Lowrider.

90's was all 17 to 19" wheels, chrome wheels like Neepers and Niche were popular, big body kits, lots of crazy loud colours, graphics and stickers everywhere. Wheels couldn't be tall enough, it was all diameter not width and poke like today.




























*But if this makes you mad, that's too bad, sounds like a personal issue.*















































And If you don't like it, that means I just contributed a bunch to this thread.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> Because not your style? Funny the BMW forums say that ever VW is sh*t on a white rag, and every VW forum I'm on says the same about BMW's, and then the American car forums all think your rice and kraut burners are quite cute and maybe their girlfriend would like one, and everybody knows American car owners are ******** and.... :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black VW must be yours.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> All badass wire wheel pics




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey G60 Carat, no sadly your pics didn't make me mad, good try! I've been alive since 85 so yes I was alive in the 90s. If you'd looked at my profile you'd know I'm not a dub hater, still doesn't mean I like that MK3. So yes DINMS.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I love wire wheels, I just hate washing them. :wave:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> That black VW must be yours.
> 
> Star wars.jpg


No, but being on TCL has really helped me sympathize with Anakin's plight.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*








*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*
*BACK TO DOING IT WRONG*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Painted headlights :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How to avoid tickets by police; thin blue line painters tape


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> How to avoid tickets by police; thin blue line painters tape


That just makes it look like he's got window blinds in his back window.  I would have never associated that with TBL


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Painted headlights :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The only thing wrong with this is that the owner didn't mount the 5th wheel hitch on the roof


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think a different picture of this was posted here a few months back. I think this one is more detailed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This may be the lowest profile tire I've ever seen.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice rimz on the last 2 cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In hindsight, as he reflected on his decisions in the past, John was sure he should put it all behind him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

weight reduction effort


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This may be the lowest profile tire I've ever seen.


The graphics are worse than the wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> In hindsight, as he reflected on his decisions in the past, John was sure he should put it all behind him.


quadrophenia fan?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Turn signals; how do they work?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Found out where the Golf owner was going:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> In hindsight, as he reflected on his decisions in the past, John was sure he should put it all behind him.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I think a different picture of this was posted here a few months back. I think this one is more detailed.


Nice speed holes :thumbup:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I will say when he drove away his exhaust note did sound nice. ..


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

trbochrg said:


> I will say when he drove away his exhaust note did sound nice. ..


Other than some DINMS vinyls, what am I looking at?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> Other than some DINMS vinyls, what am I looking at?


The DINMS vinyls.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Ryan1981 said:


> Other than some DINMS vinyls, what am I looking at?


Tiny Car.
Big Parking Space.
Still missed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Light bars. Not just for bro-mobiles any longer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Box fody Mustang


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Real artist? Naw just get some kid in junior high.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Real artist? Naw just get some kid in junior high.


The wolfman on the right is exhaling coal dust. :laugh:

I wish I had a pic, but there was a kid in a Dakota running around with a nude painted on the tailgate. Naturally it wasn't very good and (get this) hands and feet are hard to draw/paint, so she had 4 stumps!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I don't hate it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I don't hate it.


I do. Awful camber, played out bolt on flares, stupid light bar. Would you like me to keep going?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Keep going, because aside from that everything else is fine.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can he legally drive the car on public roads at night? Every cop should be pulling him over and giving him fix-it tickets and towing it home.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Can he legally drive the car on public roads at night? Every cop should be pulling him over and giving him fix-it tickets and towing it home.


I'm thinking the same, no way in my state would this fly. I doubt it would get past inspection. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Yes, besides the stance, I could get behind this if I didn't know any better about the capacity to blind Jesus himself.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


When it drove away and the sound.. I lol'd.
Somebody needs to make a cheap device like this you can quickly install on the exhaust pipes of parked vehicles.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Box fody Mustang


Proudly moving past '3 box automotive styling' into 5 or even 7 boxes.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Idk I kinda dig it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> I do. Awful camber, played out bolt on flares, stupid light bar. Would you like me to keep going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


You can keep going, but I still don't hate it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

worth_fixing said:


>


If you don't hate it that's fine but this ^ is awesome! 


Ryan1981 said:


> You can keep going, but I still don't hate it.



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> When it drove away and the sound.. I lol'd.
> Somebody needs to make a cheap device like this you can quickly install on the exhaust pipes of parked vehicles.


trash bicycle tube and a pair of scissors are too expensive?

edit: oh, the zip ties.

you should keep those in your car anyways, ...in case you need to zip tie a shopping cart to someones poorly parked car.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


It's been done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> It's been done.


Yes but with actual headlights (poor as they may be) that had some capability to aim them and not blind oncoming drivers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> It's been done.


I was going to post a Sable earlier, but forgot. 

If the beam from that bar shines where it's supposed to, I don't have a problem with it.



spockcat said:


> Yes but with actual headlights (poor as they may be) that had some capability to aim them and not blind oncoming drivers.


I think those Sable center lenses were just back lit. I don't remember them projecting a beam.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Yes, besides the stance, I could get behind this if I didn't know any better about the capacity to blind Jesus himself.


That was my thought, would this not be awful to be driving toward ???:screwy: Its bad enough the HID lights in reflectors out there ...



@McMike said:


> I was going to post a Sable earlier, but forgot.
> 
> If the beam from that bar shines where it's supposed to, I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was regular style headlights with a backlit bar in between; My grandpa had one of those :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> trash bicycle tube and a pair of scissors are too expensive?
> 
> edit: oh, the zip ties.
> 
> you should keep those in your car anyways, ...in case you need to zip tie a shopping cart to someones poorly parked car.


But what length?
They had the car running and cut it to make the sound "right".


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> But what length?
> They had the car running and cut it to make the sound "right".


practice makes perfect.


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Moon Moon!


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

dviking mk2 said:


> I do. Awful camber, played out bolt on flares, stupid light bar. Would you like me to keep going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


It's pretty clearly a drift rat. 

The "awful camber" is only on the front and is used in combination with excessive caster and increased steering lock for easier initiation and to hold more angle.
The "played out bolt on flares" are functional to aid with running wider wheels, and to compensate for the increased track width generally found in drift cars with modified control arms and increased steering lock. They aren't just there to achieve a certain aesthetic, being "played out" is completely irrelevant.
The light bar I can't disagree with being excessive, but that's kinda the point. If it's a vehicle that's regularly driven on public roads, without a doubt DIW. If not, the ridiculousness of the idea and how surprisingly well it fits is pretty endearing to what true JDM modding culture is.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

R-Dubya said:


> It's pretty clearly a drift rat.
> 
> The "awful camber" is only on the front and is used in combination with excessive caster and increased steering lock for easier initiation and to hold more angle.
> The "played out bolt on flares" are functional to aid with running wider wheels, and to compensate for the increased track width generally found in drift cars with modified control arms and increased steering lock. They aren't just there to achieve a certain aesthetic, being "played out" is completely irrelevant.
> The light bar I can't disagree with being excessive, but that's kinda the point. If it's a vehicle that's regularly driven on public roads, without a doubt DIW. If not, the ridiculousness of the idea and how surprisingly well it fits is pretty endearing to what true JDM modding culture is.


Oh, thank you I'm truly enlightened... I get the fact of flares for the purpose of running wide wheels. I don't get why they don't fit or seem to be cut before reaching the bottom of the front bumper. That looks to me like it would be detrimental to any aerodynamics. It also clearly shows him running the light bar on a public road.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> It's pretty clearly a drift rat.
> 
> The light bar I can't disagree with being excessive, but that's kinda the point. If it's a vehicle that's regularly driven on public roads, without a doubt DIW. If not, the ridiculousness of the idea and how surprisingly well it fits is pretty endearing to what true JDM modding culture is.


Has license plate, stretched tires and no signs of actual drifting (scratches and dents from encounters with other drift cars or objects). I'm going with cambergang wannabe crowd car owned by a twentysomething for road use.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Box fody Mustang


If the passenger side rear flare is the same as the driver side, it would cover the gas filler door.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

4.OMG said:


> If the passenger side rear flare is the same as the driver side, it would cover the gas filler door.


Putting in a fuel cell was probably a super simple task for the dude who did this masterful work.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> Putting in a fuel cell was probably a super simple task for the dude who did this masterful work.


I actually thought of that immediately after I posted. Then I thought, "but it's a hatchback!". Then I looked at the flares again and realized whoever did that would probably put a fuel cell in a hatchback.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Has license plate, stretched tires and no signs of actual drifting (scratches and dents from encounters with other drift cars or objects). I'm going with cambergang wannabe crowd car owned by a twentysomething for road use.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

R-Dubya said:


> It's pretty clearly a drift rat.
> 
> The "awful camber" is only on the front and is used in combination with excessive caster and increased steering lock for easier initiation and to hold more angle.
> The "played out bolt on flares" are functional to aid with running wider wheels, and to compensate for the increased track width generally found in drift cars with modified control arms and increased steering lock. They aren't just there to achieve a certain aesthetic, being "played out" is completely irrelevant.
> The light bar I can't disagree with being excessive, but that's kinda the point. If it's a vehicle that's regularly driven on public roads, without a doubt DIW. If not, the ridiculousness of the idea and how surprisingly well it fits is pretty endearing to what true JDM modding culture is.


Can you drift with extremely stretched tires? I would think they would come off the rims and deflate the first time you drifted and hit any bump or pebble in the road.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Can you drift with extremely stretched tires? I would think they would come off the rims and deflate the first time you drifted and hit any bump or pebble in the road.


Only if you go 115 and it's AWD


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

4.OMG said:


> I actually thought of that immediately after I posted. Then I thought, "but it's a hatchback!". Then I looked at the flares again and realized whoever did that would probably put a fuel cell in a hatchback.


I'm pretty sure the SCCA Scirocco Trans-Am race cars had fuel cells. What's being a hatchback have to do with it?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Only if you go 115 and it's AWD


So drift cars can't go that fast?

I have fishtailed my FWD car when the rear tires were bald. Even if they aren't powered, rear or front tires definitely provide grip. 


BTW, stretched tires are nothing new. They were very popular on low rider Camaros and Firebirds in California in the early '80s.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Box fody Mustang


What am I looking at here?

1st thought.. automatic 2.3 Mustang LX with maybe some body damage so they did this mod.
(nobody with a 5.0 actually removes the 5.0 badge.. it's a badge of honor)
What are those fender flares even made of?
Looks like they are glued together.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> So drift cars can't go that fast?



JOKE

^ ^

you


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I'm pretty sure the SCCA Scirocco Trans-Am race cars had fuel cells. What's being a hatchback have to do with it?


Having a fuel cell inside the passenger compartment is dangerous, which is why sanctioning bodies' rules (NHRA, IHRA, etc.) require that fuel cells be isolated from the driver's compartment by a metal firewall and must be sealed so that no fuel can enter the driver's compartment. It's pretty difficult to comply in a car like a Fox body hatch because there's no good way to properly isolate the cell, at least without a lot of fabrication. 

My guess is the Scirocco race car you posted has a tube chassis and a heavily modified body tub built around, you guessed it, a fuel cell, among other things.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> JOKE
> 
> ^ ^
> 
> you


The joke lacked humor. Not everyone saw the thread it referenced either.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> BTW, stretched tires are nothing new. They were very popular on low rider Camaros and Firebirds in California in the early '80s.


I seem to remember this but pictures would help refresh my memory


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> What am I looking at here?
> ...
> What are those fender flares even made of?
> Looks like they are glued together.


Welded sheet metal, by the looks of it.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

DIW, or DIOB*?
My potato didn't capture it well, but those Nan's are stretched a bit. 



















*Doing It On a Budget


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Emmetts younger brother

Skip to 1:20


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

I've seen this car a few times over the years but never had my camera with me, until now


----------



## beverage (Feb 27, 2009)

sheesh:banghead:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

seftonm said:


> I've seen this car a few times over the years but never had my camera with me, until now



guy-wires?

Never seen that before.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that looked like a clean truck


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*QUATRO-S*
:laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Emmetts younger brother
> 
> Skip to 1:20


I died when I saw the overalls.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Emmetts younger brother
> 
> Skip to 1:20


Wow. That was depressing. 

How many crew cab dualies did they make? Watching that video made me realize I've never seen one before.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

P Q said:


> that looked like a clean truck





Wolfslash16 said:


> Wow. That was depressing.
> 
> How many crew cab dualies did they make? Watching that video made me realize I've never seen one before.


Yeah, I hate to see abused machinery. It's simply the wrong tool for that job, especially with those tires. Why would you think you could maintain enough traction going up that hill? I know... "Think" never entered into it. :banghead:




Elite_Deforce said:


> I died when I saw the overalls.


For me it was the beer cans. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

seftonm said:


> I've seen this car a few times over the years but never had my camera with me, until now


That gen Taurus is one car that no matter how much you mod it.. it still is quickly recognized as just a Taurus.
Some vehicles are best left stock.. or OEM+.
I take that back.. ALL VEHICLES are best left stock or OEM+. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Wow. That was depressing.
> 
> How many crew cab dualies did they make? Watching that video made me realize I've never seen one before.


In Utah, apparently very few. In Ohio, a lot. Demographics.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> While the truck is not on the road, and the lights aren't actually on, there are five light bars.


Saw the truck on the road today, it has a rearward-facing, full-width LED light bar on top of the cab too. Bro don't mess around.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> In Utah, apparently very few. In Ohio, a lot. Demographics.


Can confirm Ohio. I really have to move somewhere more enlightened.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MasterAdkins said:


> Can confirm Ohio. I really have to move somewhere more enlightened.


According to recent elections, that's another country. :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

4.OMG said:


> Having a fuel cell inside the passenger compartment is dangerous, which is why sanctioning bodies' rules (NHRA, IHRA, etc.) require that fuel cells be isolated from the driver's compartment by a metal firewall and must be sealed so that no fuel can enter the driver's compartment. It's pretty difficult to comply in a car like a Fox body hatch because there's no good way to properly isolate the cell, at least without a lot of fabrication.
> 
> My guess is the Scirocco race car you posted has a tube chassis and a heavily modified body tub built around, you guessed it, a fuel cell, among other things.


You never been to a drag strip before? Literally tons of Fox Body hatchbacks with fuel cells in the back. The platform is so popular, there is even off the shelf pre-cut rear firewalls available for only $170.

https://wildridesracecars.com/shop/ford/87-93-mustang-hatch-rear-firebreak/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Just saw a WRX with these today.










Back window vents for that fake race car look. It was 40 degrees out. I bet there was a baby seat in there as well.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

simple said:


> Just saw a WRX with these today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it's handy for having your pet in the back while you are in the store.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

I've seen these too and just don't get it. Why can't you just crack your window? This looks way less convenient and doesn't really improve anything. A dog cant crawl out of a 3" cracked window.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> You never been to a drag strip before? Literally tons of Fox Body hatchbacks with fuel cells in the back. The platform is so popular, there is even off the shelf pre-cut rear firewalls available for only $170.
> 
> https://wildridesracecars.com/shop/ford/87-93-mustang-hatch-rear-firebreak/


Yes, because people with the knowledge, skill and money to build racecars like the one you posted so frequently settle for flares made from cut up trash cans and ugly welds.:facepalm:

Edit: I just re-checked that picture and see the errors of my ways. Those Mastercraft tires (white letters out! yeehaw!) and Pep Boys taillights conclusively establish that dumpster fire's racecor credentials. The painted over emblems and purple tint really highlight the time, money and attention to detail that went into that car.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

PsychoVolvo said:


> I've seen these too and just don't get it. Why can't you just crack your window? This looks way less convenient and doesn't really improve anything. A dog cant crawl out of a 3" cracked window.


No but if you have a big dog it can put a paw thrwe and pull on the window enough to pop it. It also prevents them from sticking there nose out the window which you should teach them not to do anyways.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

PsychoVolvo said:


> I've seen these too and just don't get it. Why can't you just crack your window? This looks way less convenient and doesn't really improve anything. A dog cant crawl out of a 3" cracked window.


They're called _Turtle Gates_. They're not for dogs.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

4.OMG said:


> Yes, because people with the knowledge, skill and money to build racecars like the one you posted so frequently settle for flares made from cut up trash cans and ugly welds.:facepalm:
> 
> Edit: I just re-checked that picture and see the errors of my ways. Those Mastercraft tires (white letters out! yeehaw!) and Pep Boys taillights conclusively establish that dumpster fire's racecor credentials. The painted over emblems and purple tint really highlight the time, money and attention to detail that went into that car.


That's not the point. The point was there actually is a good and easy to do it with Fox Body hatches.. But If it's as haggard as you say, do you think he really gives any f*cks his fuel cell won't let him on a track or isn't all that safe?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Box fody Mustang


In response to the fuel-door debate, I wonder if this specimen is a misguided homage to the Dominator. If so, they may have gone with the behind-the-plate filler neck as the Dominator does:



















The box-flared Dominator that likely inspired the above monstrosity:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MrMook said:


> In response to the fuel-door debate, I wonder if this specimen is a misguided homage to the Dominator. If so, they may have gone with the behind-the-plate filler neck as the Dominator does:


This didn't work out so well for the Ford Pinto.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

A trucker blocks the car lane in a traffic jam, so a bagpiper serenades him until he moves...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWestlife said:


> A trucker blocks the car lane in a traffic jam, so a bagpiper serenades him until he moves...


Didn't show him moving. Nor was any of the traffic moving as he was walking back to his vehicle. 

The ambulance at :43 should have lit up the lights and got on the siren to make him move. Nice old 911SC at :43 too.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> This didn't work out so well for the Ford Pinto.


Didn't hurt the GM cars that had the filler behind the license plate in the '60s.

Besides, the Pinto had it on the left side. 



















The Pinto had a gas tank behind the rear axle. Supposedly, that contributed to the cars catching fire. Earlier they had been recalled for jumping in reverse. I used to joke that you could have a Pinto, have it jump in reverse and hit a pole and blow up. I think that was around the same time Ford had problems with Firestone tires. 

My brother had a used Ford Pinto with a Chevy 383 in the rear. His Pinto looked like a hatchback, but had a trunk instead. He had a 383 block he stripped and was going to do something with. He dropped the block in the trunk and it got wedged in there and never came out. 

I really liked the early Pintos, but they got less attractive with the 5 MPH bumpers and really ugly later (like the 2nd picture above). The original was a nice clean design. 

I had a coworker with a '77 and it was a royal pain to work on. Every added option (like A/C and power steering) was added to the poor 4 banger and you could barely see the engine. We changed something. I don't remember if it was a water pump or starter (or both), but it was a royal pain in the a$$. He got it from his parents when it was only a few years old, but he killed it and almost himself. It had an exhaust leak and he ended up in the ditch a few times from falling asleep (one time a fence pole impaled his hood) before he found the problem.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Didn't show him moving. Nor was any of the traffic moving as he was walking back to his vehicle.
> 
> The ambulance at :43 should have lit up the lights and got on the siren to make him move. Nice old 911SC at :43 too.


As they wrote in the video description:

"So this idiot in a truck decided to block all the traffic behind him from passing him by sitting in the car lane of a huge traffic jam in Demark and not moving. Despite protest from many drivers he wouldn't budge..... until Martin marched up to him playing the pipes. Bagpipes 1 - Truck Driver 0"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWestlife said:


> As they wrote in the video description:
> 
> "So this idiot in a truck decided to block all the traffic behind him from passing him by sitting in the car lane of a huge traffic jam in Demark and not moving. Despite protest from many drivers he wouldn't budge..... until Martin marched up to him playing the pipes. Bagpipes 1 - Truck Driver 0"


Then what is the explanation for the long line of trucks in front of the truck that got serenaded? Were they waiting for the marching band?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I think this has surpassed DNMS


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

This hurts my brain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> I think this has surpassed DNMS


is this the car that can withstand any car crash?!?! it so looks like the car equivalent of this dude:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BluMagic said:


> I think this has surpassed DNMS


It.....looks.like.a.toy.

No.really.the.wheels.look.plastic.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> This hurts my brain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It hurts my eyes too. Burn it with fire!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> I think this has surpassed DNMS


Take away the Mazda badge and grill. Add a BMW badge and grill. Put normal wheels on the car. You have the concept version of the next Z4. 

I actually like it with just the wheels changed and perhaps the holes in the front fenders gone.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this an RX-7 with some horrid Mazda front bumper? I really can't figure it out. Not to mention those wheels. Puke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BluMagic said:


> I think this has surpassed DNMS


That is definitely different.


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> <stanced Mazda>


I was in Odaiba (where this was taken) 3 weeks ago, and there is a bunch of DINMS around there. I'll have to upload some pics once I get them off my camera.
Those rims in particular pushed it into DIW for me though. I might have been cool with something else.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

spockcat said:


> This didn't work out so well for the Ford Pinto.


The issue with the Pinto was that the top of gas tank was the bottom of the floor in the trunk.... So if you ruptured the gas tank the gas was immediately in the passenger compartment --- one extra layer of steel costing $1.25 and they would of been golden....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fiatdude said:


> The issue with the Pinto was that the top of gas tank was the bottom of the floor in the trunk.... So if you ruptured the gas tank the gas was immediately in the passenger compartment --- one extra layer of steel costing $1.25 and they would of been golden....


Well that Mustang posted by MrMook above has the fuel pipe and flexible hose directly in the passenger compartment just above the rear bumper. He would be in flames in a rear end collision. So this is just as bad as a Pinto.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Wow. That was depressing.
> 
> How many crew cab dualies did they make? Watching that video made me realize I've never seen one before.


There is a guy here in Denver that has one on air, actually looks real good sitting on the street :laugh:

Had to be a lot of work to get it to go that low...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Then what is the explanation for the long line of trucks in front of the truck that got serenaded? Were they waiting for the marching band?


Early in the video, @ 0:10, you'll see a traffic sign that states that trucks are not allowed in the passing lane in rush traffic hours, 6-9 in the morning and 15-18 in the afternoon (3-6 PM). All other trucks were in the right lane, except this douche.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Apologies for the crappy image quality, was hard to take the pics while passing this... this... this rolling artwork



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^Double spoilers on a Camry.... No words.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

col.mustard said:


> Apologies for the crappy image quality, was hard to take the pics while passing this... this... this rolling artwork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those Grand Am trim pieces on the side of that Camry?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> ^Double spoilers on a Camry.... No words.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


..more grounded to the grounded


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


>



Don't all Camrys come with 2 spoilers?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Eco-modded Prius


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Turned the bass up to 11


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Meh. It's just a vinyl wrap and it was done for a cross-country rally.


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Eco-modded Prius


I really like this! Would daily! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Turned the bass up to 11


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_shutter


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Eco-modded Prius





ChrisR18T said:


> I really like this! Would daily! :thumbup::thumbup:


oddly enough, I do too. i've always thought of prii and minivans as "I give up" cars, where people buy them 100% for the practicallity, and don't care that they are monsterously ugly. this thing looks like someone cared, and made a funky futuristic video game version, and I dig that.



















rocket bunny kit from 170 motoring


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Eco-modded Prius


Still looks better than the new model.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


> And an off topic bonus; no one should have to wait that long for their luggage.


LOL at this one! :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> Still looks better than the new model.


Agreed


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Nice 300m. opcorn:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

His parking looks bad too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VW needs to add this one to the buyback list


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Barbie's Cherokee


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I actually don't see much wrong with that. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How do you say PEP BOYS in Russian?










OT bonus Russian content








located here: https://yandex.ru/maps/46/kirov/?ll...,10.733337&panorama[span]=78.727328,30.879426


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nice 300m. opcorn:


Scrolling through on my phone I thought it was a 300c. 
Not sure how you see a 300m though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VWestlife said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_shutter


Is it? Or is it just strobe effect?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Scrolling through on my phone I thought it was a 300c.
> Not sure how you see a 300m though.


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


> His parking looks bad too.



With all that **** on there, it's likely he's just dressing up his coffin.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Barbie's Cherokee


Poor Jeep :-(


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

PT Reaper.jpg

Highway MPG estimate? 

6.66 mpg, maybe.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

GolfTango said:


>


I don't get why people still do this in modern times... Do they wash the inside of their living space like that as well? 

What I can only guess is the logic of someone that does this: "Well, just got the inside of the car washed out with soap and water! Now to clean that dust out of my TV by running some Ajax and water through it... Hmmm maybe the computer as well. While I'm at it I should wash my walls with bleach."


/rant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe they want to clean the evidence


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> I don't get why people still do this in modern times... Do they wash the inside of their living space like that as well?
> 
> What I can only guess is the logic of someone that does this: "Well, just got the inside of the car washed out with soap and water! Now to clean that dust out of my TV by running some Ajax and water through it... Hmmm maybe the computer as well. While I'm at it I should wash my walls with bleach."
> 
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Maybe they want to clean the evidence


Ha I remember that RAV4! Pretty bad.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bowtie is backwards.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Doesn't look mechanically stable or safe.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


>


I call photochop.
I doubt you can even buy finish lumber than long at big box stores.
In the real pic, he probably has the end of the board in his hands.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


The skulls are a warning that underneath is a PT Cruiser.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Bowtie is backwards.


That's like adding insult to injury, and no need to mention the obvious. :donk:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> His parking looks bad too.


You know it's a true DIW when you google a simple search and you get more than three hits.

This was it's state in 2009. Couldn't park then either.
https://www.xceedspeed.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167155










And a few more results (in random order) 


>


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

I knew that pt cruiser looked familiar. I used to see it in metro Detroit when I lived out there. It's come a long way since then.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Ha I remember that RAV4! Pretty bad.



I was about to say that looks too big to be a RAV4 but then I looked up interior shots. Grab handles on the doors, headrests, and speaker placement/design seem to match the 2005-2012.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

@McMike said:


> You know it's a true DIW when you google a simple search and you get more than three hits.
> 
> This was it's state in 2009. Couldn't park then either.
> https://www.xceedspeed.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167155


In his defense, it's really hard to see out of it


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Should I feel bad or vindicated that I pegged the owner of that PT Cruiser so well before I saw him in the YouTube video? I'm conflicted. opcorn:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Doesn't look mechanically stable or safe.


There's so much going on here that scares me. Those rear spring shackles. :what: 

The rest, is just :facepalm:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Wolfslash16 said:


> The rest, is just :facepalm:


Except for those mudflaps.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Doesn't look mechanically stable or safe.


Oh, so you support strippers? 

Tell me more about how your lop-sided jeep is such a babe magnet. 

Maybe he had a really big stripper strapped to the roof and his leaf springs/related parts never forgave him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Doesn't look mechanically stable or safe.


They are called creeper shackle mounts. This one is pretty extreme, and definitely home made. They are known to be pretty sketchy and really only for rock crawling. They allow for a lot more articulation when using leaf springs. Its whole purpose is to let the leafspring not bind when you are stretched to the max, like you can sort of see in this pic.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> They are called creeper shackle mounts. This one is pretty extreme, and definitely home made. They are known to be pretty sketchy and really only for rock crawling. They allow for a lot more articulation when using leaf springs. Its whole purpose is to let the leafspring not bind when you are stretched to the max, like you can sort of see in this pic.


That one you posted looks fine, the other one looks like it's on stock bushings at the leaf spring. Very sketchy.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ghost85 said:


> That one you posted looks fine, the other one looks like it's on stock bushings at the leaf spring. Very sketchy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That jeep doesnt have one, its actually twisting the leaf (which tears ot the bushings and limits the amount of droop) but totally agree. The one originally posted is a pretty poorly engineered version of that style setup.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> That jeep doesnt have one, its actually twisting the leaf (which tears ot the bushings and limits the amount of droop) but totally agree. The one originally posted is a pretty poorly engineered version of that style setup.


The original Jeep looks like the heim joints are allowing way to much movement to be safe except at a crawl.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> I call photochop.
> I doubt you can even buy finish lumber than long at big box stores.


Assume that guy started smoking at 12 or 13. He's about 5 feet tall. He's barely taller than his car,
150 pixels, = 30 pix/inch.

The board is 470 pixels long, which puts it at 15.6 feet. It's at a slight angle, so hypotenuse cosine or something, and it's a plausible 16 foot board that you can buy at the Home Despot.

I've seen stupider stuff at my HD.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

MN6583 said:


> The original Jeep looks like the heim joints are allowing way to much movement to be safe except at a crawl.


They are strongly considered off road/crawling only. Ive never seen heim joints used. The actual aftermarket mounts you can buy, are like a captured ball/socket
design and have a limit to the amount they can flex. They're also not very expensive so unless he was going for crazy flex I'm not sure he saved any money going with some big ass heim joints. 

https://www.yotamasters.com/shop/creeper-joint-shackle-mounts/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Take away the Mazda badge and grill. Add a BMW badge and grill. Put normal wheels on the car. You have the concept version of the next Z4.
> 
> I actually like it with just the wheels changed and perhaps the holes in the front fenders gone.


you must be joking, half of the panels don't line up properly


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> you must be joking, half of the panels don't line up properly


You've just described 90% of every prototype.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> you must be joking, half of the panels don't line up properly


Not joking at all. Is it perfectly constructed as is; no. But it is crazy enough in shape with lots of swoopy lines to be a *concept* BMW Z car replacement once given BMW kidneys and a badge (actually many, many BMW badges).



BluMagic said:


> I think this has surpassed DNMS


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I call photochop.
> I doubt you can even buy finish lumber than long at big box stores.
> In the real pic, he probably has the end of the board in his hands.


Speaking of that photo: http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2016/11/13/rod-stolen-viral-tweet-picture-meme


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Speaking of that photo: http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2016/11/13/rod-stolen-viral-tweet-picture-meme


License plate on the Subaru next to the lumber car looks long like a Euro plate. And Home Depot doesn't use blue as their colors. I'm thinking this is taken in Europe somewhere. Whether the board is actually that length, I am not judging.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Could be this store


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

But while we are on long lumber and overloaded vehicles, this actually did happen at Home Depot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


>


"Hamster, you brought the wrong car."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> But while we are on long lumber and overloaded vehicles, this actually did happen at Home Depot.


Daddy, what's a fulcrum?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

classy


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> But while we are on long lumber and overloaded vehicles, this actually did happen at Home Depot.


Shoot... roll that flat cart back under there, and it's probably good to go!


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

reminds me of this


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

vwbrvr6 said:


> reminds me of this


...first thing I thought of too!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> klassy


Fixed. :beer:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. :beer:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I get that these ball joints can reduce leaf spring bind for offroading. But they also mean that the entire sprung mass can move laterally on top of the axles. This means that if I turn right, the whole body slumps left, then the opposite if I turn left.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

StressStrain said:


> I get that these ball joints can reduce leaf spring bind for offroading. But they also mean that the entire sprung mass can move laterally on top of the axles. This means that if I turn right, the whole body slumps left, then the opposite if I turn left.


And you know what can happen if the weight shift from one side to the other when taking a fast turn or an off camber turn. FLIP!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> License plate on the Subaru next to the lumber car looks long like a Euro plate. And Home Depot doesn't use blue as their colors. I'm thinking this is taken in Europe somewhere. Whether the board is actually that length, I am not judging.


Too short for a Euro plate, but definitely longer than a US/Canada plate. I'm guessing either Australia, New Zealand or other asian country. Or maybe in Africa?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> Too short for a Euro plate, but definitely longer than a US/Canada plate. I'm guessing either Australia, New Zealand or other asian country. Or maybe in Africa?


Except those are LHD countries and if he was in a LHD country he would be putting the board down the driver's side making it impossible for him to drive. (assuming you meant South Africa as there probably aren't many other African countries with big box lumber stores).


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> And you know what can happen if the weight shift from one side to the other when taking a fast turn or an off camber turn. FLIP!












Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> And you know what can happen if the weight shift from one side to the other when taking a fast turn or an off camber turn. FLIP!


Imagine a case of death wobble with that thing. opcorn:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I bet he wears matching underwear


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> I bet he wears matching underwear


Ain't no thing but a g-string.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Maaco?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIF (doing it funny)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> DIF (doing it funny)


  

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

Weight, I see the problem in above photo.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

rick8018 said:


> Weight, I see the problem in above photo.


Your comment is out of balance.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

rick8018 said:


> Weight, I see the problem in above photo.


What lead you to that conclusion?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

@McMike said:


> What lead you to that conclusion?


Such a sticky subject. The details are layered.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

jaystone said:


> Such a sticky subject. The details are layered.


This conversation is too heavy and one sided for a Saturday morning.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> This conversation is too heavy and one sided for a Saturday morning.


Don't get bent out of shape; we can fix this.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> Don't get bent out of shape; we can fix this.


This thread is moving too fast for me... starting to get the shakes.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> This thread is moving too fast for me... starting to get the shakes.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's giving me shudders, on one side.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> Yeah, it's giving me shudders, on one side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Reading this chain makes me feel as if i have a chemical imbalance..my brain hurts :facepalm:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I bought a Skoda two weeks ago, this was one of the summer tires that came with it. Cheapo Chinese tires, I've never even heard of the brand before. Probably the cheapest rubber the P.O. could find


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

_Cheapo Chinese Tires_™ a division of Best Korea Heavy Industries


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I thought low was for shows and parking lot bragging only?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Found this guy's car


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> DIF (doing it funny)


I'm really confused why a Trabi photo shopped like a Florida Air Guard F-15 is next to former East German MiG-29's in Luftwaffecolors?


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

ErikGTI said:


> I'm really confused why a Trabi photo shopped like a Florida Air Guard F-15 is next to former East German MiG-29's in Luftwaffecolors?


 The German Fulcrums were used pretty extensively for aggressor training before they were sold to Poland in the early 2000's. I'm guessing that the Florida ANG was stationed there for this training at some time. A DIR IMO!!


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I found this "hybrid" front end. It's alright that rallye grille isn't rare or anything, :facepalm:









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> I found this "hybrid" front end. It's alright that rallye grille isn't rare or anything, :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they just wanted the better headlights.
If they really did that for looks, then yeah.. def DIW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> DIF (doing it funny)



More DIF


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Exclusive better be true.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> I found this "hybrid" front end. It's alright that rallye grille isn't rare or anything, :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must have look far better in his head.










The horse really sets off the look.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Batman had to bow to EPA CAFE standards


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


I am going to say at that point he is in it is dir.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Spatzle said:


> I am going to say at that point he is in it is dir.


Agreed. Cheap =/= poor. If I was in his situation I would likely do the same if my insurance wasn't great. That said, the weather protection probably isn't great.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Spatzle said:


> I am going to say at that point he is in it is dir.


Idk, it looks pretty DIY to me...


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


And I thought this thing was stupid . . . .  It's been for sale for *ages*. The ad is worth a read.




































> *HOW DOES IT COMPARE TO SOME SUPER CARS*
> 
> I picked cars that are $25,000 to $80,000 to buy second-hand, I could have picked $300-600,000 cars but if you want to compete with them then you could add a supercharger for more performance
> 0-100km 1/4 mile
> ...


Yeah, he compared it to a Mondial and '77 Mustang II.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no idea why someone would want to do this... and yet, it exists:



Found another online:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a soft spot for dished duellies.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

doublec4 said:


> SicRyde.jpg


I'm having a hard time deciding between dapper/donk/bro ratings on this.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

doublec4 said:


> I have no idea why someone would want to do this... and yet, it exists:
> 
> 
> 
> Found another online:


That's the same truck. :laugh:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That's the same truck. :laugh:


I think he was implying that he knew it was the same truck.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

core5 said:


> I have a soft spot for dished duellies.


Ditto, that truck is DINMS. Remove the stickers and I'm in.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I intended to indicate that it was the same truck, different angle. 

IMO it's doing it wrong because its a massive HD truck that appears to have lost nearly all of it's intended function.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

doublec4 said:


> Yeah I intended to indicate that it was the same truck, different angle.
> 
> IMO it's doing it wrong because its a massive HD truck that appears to have lost nearly all of it's intended function.


What function has it lost? It can still tow. It can still haul. Only now the bed is not at chest level. 

What about these trucks?


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What function has it lost? It can still tow. It can still haul. Only now the bed is not at chest level.
> 
> What about these trucks?


What is the rated capacity on those bags + rubber band tires? What other suspension/chassis mods/sacrifices were made to achieve that look? For some reason I doubt all of the original functionality is still there from the factory. 

I know air bags can obviously support large loads, but I'm not sure what is being used to achieve the low rider look vs. a functional self leveling system intended for HD use.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What function has it lost? It can still tow. It can still haul. Only now the bed is not at chest level.
> 
> What about these trucks?


What happens when you hit a paperclip on the road?


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> What happens when you hit a paperclip on the road?


or a poptart?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


lol... thats my buddy Glenn's truck... he's on vortex as well...

i personally love bagged dually's


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

doublec4 said:


> Yeah I intended to indicate that it was the same truck, different angle.
> 
> IMO it's doing it wrong because its a massive HD truck that appears to have lost nearly all of it's intended function.


Still looks like a sedan to me... because Merica!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


I'd rather drive a slammed duallie ^^

Than a jacked up brodozer.. :thumbdown:


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

More like a CSB. 

Co-worker was complaining today about how his 2012 Chrysler 200 does not have a washer fluid indicator and he ran out on his way to work. Googled and noticed the Fiat 500 is thesame. Didn't these become standard back in the 1990s especially in the snow belt states?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> lol... thats my buddy Glenn's truck... he's on vortex as well...
> 
> i personally love bagged dually's












And this one in particular !!

I imagine he doesn't hit to many pop tarts because I'm guessing he raises that up when he see's them coming


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

...yea I;m the one doing it wrong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> https://i.reddituploads.com/15080b1403144a08b2187af93efca189?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


To display reddit upload photos, you have to save the photo and rehost it elsewhere.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry for the small pic. I have no idea what is going on here.










Next time I'm in SP I'm swerving toward those f*ckers.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy **** that was close


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Holy **** that was close


There was a thread a while back... these idiots do this on purpose, riding on the wrong side of the street.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

passatstationwagon said:


> or a poptart?


or a reflector :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

skydive_007 said:


> And this one in particular !!
> 
> I imagine he doesn't hit to many pop tarts because I'm guessing he raises that up when he see's them coming


he actually has to be careful when airing out, because it goes so low that the front fenders will make contact with the lug-bolts on the wheels if they are in the right place... :laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Next time I'm in SP I'm swerving toward those f*ckers.


I see **** like this daily when driving through Kensington. Absolutely crazy. Couple times I've seen kids get clipped.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Kenzo is a real life zombie apocalypse


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Ducati's get me pumped up too!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> Ducati's get me pumped up too!


eh, Kawasakis are what do it for me.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I feel this guy did it better..


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

The elusive A6RS6....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lets play Name the Donor Cars!!!! YAY!

Mazda B2000 front, Mitsu Gallant rear...middle roof????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla must be testing hybrid model


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

please tell me that didn't start life as an actual viper. 

dash gives me the sad feeling it was.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For mowing down crowds at classy places.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The ThaiRung Transformer II

I don't find the black one too offensive.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ehh, girls with down syndrome need lovin' too. I'd hit.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

It took me some time to notice the child


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesus wtf?! Why is she in his shirt??? Who in their right mind....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Would be a nice truck with wheels/steering wheels that didn't scream "I'm desperately trying to be hip.. these wheels are cool, right...?".

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5841689103.html



















..........


Another one.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mmmm, Skull Shift knob. *Pure Class*


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Mmmm, Skull Shift knob. *Pure Class*




Pffft. Skulls are so....thunder dome. Imperator Furiosa prefers hip joints....


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Poor truck, under all that garbage there may be a clean Chevy, under there somewhere..









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> More DIF
> 
> *224 Limo*


I pass by that every day. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

dviking mk2 said:


>


Why do I like those wheels? The style is really neat its just the size and vehicle that ruin them.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rsj0714SS said:


> The style is really neat its just the size and vehicle that ruin them.


Insert "yeah, ok" Jennifer Lawrence gif here. :what:


----------



## MrsZR7 (Nov 15, 2016)

rsj0714SS said:


> Why do I like those wheels? The style is really neat its just the size and vehicle that ruin them.


The #1 thing that bugs me about directional wheels. They end up being mounted like this ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> Poor truck, under all that garbage there may be a clean Chevy, under there somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a jeep yesterday with those same wheels. i was going to take a pic but the owners were getting in/out of it at the time. thiers were painted white, on a white 4 door jeep,


----------



## MrsZR7 (Nov 15, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> i saw a jeep yesterday with those same wheels. i was going to take a pic but the owners were getting in/out of it at the time. thiers were painted white, on a white 4 door jeep,


Wheels like that on a 4WD is just wrong, and even criminal when it's done to a Jeep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


what the Christ


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

doublec4 said:


> what the Christ


Obviously a Viper. Duh. 





:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Some details on that masterpiece.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Some details on that masterpiece.


Not surprised at all lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Some details on that masterpiece.


Christ. That poor car has been to hell and back. Twice.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Christ. That poor car has been to hell and back. Twice.


Three times, if you count that body kit.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Three times, if you count that body kit.


Fifth dimension of hell more like it. Damn.
I'd assume it was one of those C4 Corvette to Viper kits that someone took massive liberties with at this point.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bill1975 said:


> Not sure what's going on here.


Me neither.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

There were six more tips on the other side  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

i wonder why they stopped at just 6 for each side.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Clearly it's a v12 with individual headers running straight back. Duh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

JPawn1 said:


> i wonder why they stopped at just 6 for each side.


Seven per side would look ridiculous. Obviously. Six per side strikes the perfect balance. Or something.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That's the truck Tucker never built


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Tastefully modded 04 golf gti euro edition - $5500




















I bought her about 6 months ago bone stock; from there I started building her.
* ko4 turbo, 800cc injectors, forged internals, *a manual boost controller and a blow off valve, a stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu with anti lag.
She has a small dent in the hatch and the hood has a dent because I was driving down the road and my hood flew open.

A couple weeks ago the *motor blew* so we bought a wrecked 04 and *swapped the motor that has 99k* on it. She has a rebuilt tranny, spacers, and some really nice deep dish 19s.
Looking for 5500$ obo or trade lemme know! 

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


And a picture presumably before it was completely ruined


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


> More DIF


Uh...daughter may be in the limo itself, or in the trunk specifically? DICreepy.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

wolfcastle said:


> Tastefully modded 04 golf gti euro edition - $5500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....the motor that was in it was built with all forged internals, blah blah blah, but that blew up, so now it's a stock 99k mile engine? Why even mention the mods on the engine that is no longer present?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Ryan1981 said:


> So....the motor that was in it was built with all forged internals, blah blah blah, but that blew up, so now it's a stock 99k mile engine? Why even mention the mods on the engine that is no longer present?


Because people have no idea how to sell a car. Oh, and good to see ya back :wave:


Here is how a good ad is written:

1986 non turbo 3.0L V6, 5 speed manual, 2 seater, fully loaded.

94000 miles, strong engine uses absolutely no oil. shifts great, clutch and brakes are great. Power everything, all works. Very clean interior. No fluid leaks or consumption at all. Little rust and the frame/floorpan are in great shape. T tops don't leak and pop ups work. Most comfortable seats in any car I've owned.

Following items were replaced within the last year.

-Timing belt and water pump, as well as drive belts.
-brand new fuel injectors (factory recall)
-transmission and diff fluid.
-front ball joints, tie rod ends, struts, and rear shocks.
-tires are still brand new.

3200 or best offer. No trades, text or Email me. 





P Q said:


> That's the truck Tucker never built


Hold that tiger! Hold that tiger!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

JPawn1 said:


> i wonder why they stopped at just 6 for each side.


 Because its a V12...Duh!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

88c900t said:


> Because people have no idea how to sell a car. Oh, and good to see ya back :wave:


You are correct. I see so many bad car ads out there, it's ridiculous. 

And good to be back!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> Tastefully modded 04 golf gti euro edition - $5500
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00h0h_fkz7X8KNqS0_600x450.jpg
> 
> ...


* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu* 
* stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I see a ton if those crazy lifted vans and randoms in Montana. Long winters make people crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> I see a ton if those crazy lifted vans and randoms in Montana. Long winters make people crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not even mad... I bet getting into that thing is a bitch


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

lifted van, DIR!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

BluMagic said:


> * stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu*
> * stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu*
> * stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu*
> * stage 2 tune with a stand alone ecu*
> ...


With parts overnighted from Germany.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pennywise said:


> A coworker's car


do you feel awesome when you park your 91 next to the clunker? :laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> do you feel awesome when you park your 91 next to the clunker? :laugh:


I shouldn't have deleted to uploaded a bigger photo -- 










Feels fine with me. The guy old me that RPF1's don't look good because they're played out. Clearly he has an eye


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Owner: _I want a chode_

Mech: _I got chu fam._


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Do these pants make my pipes look fat?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

"I have a dash cam you know..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

白痴


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

dviking mk2 said:


> Poor truck, under all that garbage there may be a clean Chevy, under there somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then buy it and 'fix' it? You do realize that wheels and steering wheels are bolted on, right?

Also, BRealtisic thinks dude put on wheels and steering wheel to be hip and cool? Dude probably put them on because he/she liked em...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

scottybones said:


> Then buy it and 'fix' it? You do realize that wheels and steering wheels are bolted on, right?
> 
> Also, BRealtisic thinks dude put on wheels and steering wheel to be hip and cool? Dude probably put them on because he/she liked em...


I didn't say I wanted to buy it. And thanks for enlightening me to the fact that wheels and steering wheels could be changed out I had no idea.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

scottybones said:


> Then buy it and 'fix' it? You do realize that wheels and steering wheels are bolted on, right?
> 
> Also, BRealtisic thinks dude put on wheels and steering wheel to be hip and cool? Dude probably put them on because he/she liked em...


Someone's football team lost today.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I actually like those wheels a lot. Make them a lot smaller and on a VIP sedan... yea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


doing it wrong?...hey, thats the _Knights Templar Edition_!


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Crusader edition... only runs over crowds of non-Christians :laugh:


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


deus vult!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GohnJallo said:


> deus vult!


How did you manage to break my photo reposting it? The cApiTAl letters in the photo's URL are gone thus it no longer displays.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

DIW.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Someone's football team lost today.


Yeah, it sounded like a comment from someone who had their Cheerios issed in, by someone other than me. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> DIW.


You apparently can't read. GohnJallo changed the photo link from: 

https://i.imgur.com/XUcjGmJ.jpg

to

https://i.imgur.com/xucjgmj.jpg

The capital letters in the URL make a difference between a photo and a broken link.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

His insurance allowed the repair shop to use aftermarket parts.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> You apparently can't read. GohnJallo changed the photo link from:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XUcjGmJ.jpg
> 
> ...


I can read. It was a joke.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> His insurance allowed the repair shop to use aftermarket parts.


Itshhhh itshhhhh itshhh beautiful!


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Gotta love the IG comments on this car. "So clean man" "Super fresh" "Clean af!"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


3/5


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

@McMike said:


> 3/5


yah but


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


Deutsch Touring Monstrum? 💩💩💩💩/5

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Wait wait ...




























Okk, now I feel better.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


This guy showed up on my instagram feed and I swore it was a joke at first. Apparently this is super cereal. IIRC he did a couple videos of other cars that were actually pretty sweet.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Member the 60's.....I member (not really)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hey Raugh Welt had to start somewhere, it probably looks ok when it's all smoothed and painted. A touch aggressive for most, but hey to each their own.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> Wait wait ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new wallpapers. ic::thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....

"TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


Ahh, the fresh new love of cousins in Spring time.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Ahh, the fresh new love of cousins in Spring time.


Must be a Jeep thing, brah, you obviously don't understand


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


I like how the photographer stopped and used two hands to take a photo of 90% of the jeep.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Ahh, the fresh new love of cousins in Spring time.


That's brother/sister material right there.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I like how the photographer stopped and used two hands to take a photo of 90% of the jeep.


:laugh: :beer:

I like that he thinks the gun sight on the stinger is cool. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


 Yea, because 100% of that car is all domestic. All of it

And go easy on it fellas, it obviously has ptsd


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


Guess he never heard of GDLS, and oh you know the part about the US military using Canadian made LAVs, Grizzly's and Bison...unless he meant "North Americans"??


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


mad max is australian tho


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Big sale on striping tape at Pep Boys


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> mad max is australian tho


Shhhhhhhh


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just noticed that Mad Max Jeep also has The Club on his steering wheel.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Claff said:


> Found on Facebook. Those unfortunate apostrophes....
> 
> "TRUE AMERICAN'S Don't Drive Import's"


KMC XD wheels and Rugged Ridge grille are all made in China. No telling how many of his hard-earned American dollar bills emigrated to China to build that thing.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I like how the photographer stopped and used two hands to take a photo of 90% of the jeep.


Idk.. One to hold the phone the other to tap the focus?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

import600 said:


> Idk.. One to hold the phone the other to tap the focus?


Sorry, I should have been more clear. 

Guy should have taken advantage of the two hands and turned his phone 90 degrees instead of taking a photo of a parking lot and a cropped off front/rear bumpers.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I like how the photographer stopped and used two hands to take a photo of 90% of the jeep.












I'm even less amazed at the total lack of grammar. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Photographer = vertical photo


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> Wait wait ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cool popular kid had one of these in high school.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


Oh dear. Oh deer!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure if the doors close. No photos of the vehicle with them closed.




























http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/5910039430.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if the doors close. No photos of the vehicle with them closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


>


Oh yeah. The $76,000 price is a total joke to go along with the car.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes the doors, but those headlights must be greatly improved by that paint/laminex job especially while in use. Because evidently painting or color - matching everything in sight is so "hip". :facepalm:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

That front bumper fitment is HORRIBLE. Look at the gap around the headlights. Jesus. Perfectly preserved examples arent even selling for that. Let alone a junk one with a crappy paint job and a best buy stereo.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> A cool popular kid *WITH WEALTHY PARENTS* had one of these in high school.


nice


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

vwbrvr6 said:


> A cool popular kid had one of these in high school.


Did you go to high school in Europe?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I like how the photographer stopped and used two hands to take a photo of 90% of the jeep.


And the fact that you know this because there is a shadow in the VERTICAL (portrait) photo :screwy:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Oh dear. Oh deer!


Such a feral comment. Can't we buck the trends around here?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Such a feral comment. Can't we buck the trends around here?


But why doe? It is fun to fawn over comments that prance around such topics like meat ramps.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

KeiCar said:


>


For me that took a while to load, but that was well worth it  the look the guy in the camo jacket had says it all. DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, just, wow ... :what:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

What's crazier is that's a Rav4 SE, which is only at most a 2015 or newer IIRC. :screwy:

The owner should have their license permanently revoked.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


That tricky transition from the wide body fender to the OEM bumper - how about blending it with a little triangle?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

2 inches of snow yesterday in Portland shut the city down. It was because of people like this!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

finklejag said:


> 2 inches of snow yesterday in Portland shut the city down. It was because of people like this!


looooool:facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

finklejag said:


> 2 inches of snow yesterday in Portland shut the city down. It was because of people like this!
> 
> Mustang_with_chains.jpg


I can't tell if those lines on the rear tires are chains, too.

--edit--

Never mind.


----------



## OneGoodMorrill (Jul 27, 2016)

KeiCar said:


>


It reminds me of someone using a remote control car for the first time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

door vent for stinky feet.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

That awesome building looks like a minecraft block.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


That's pretty good. When you want an Audi but your wallet says otherwise. "I'll just put a bumper on, no one will be able to tell."  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this last night on the way to dinner.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Saw this last night on the way to dinner.


Took me a minute, but wow, just wow :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


When I see that type of thing- I always assume drunk/drugged/revoked license/at fault trying to avoid liability trying to get away from crash scene.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

davewg said:


> Took me a minute, but wow, just wow :facepalm:


I swore Mike was drunk posting until I bothered to look at the road markings. :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I swore Mike was drunk posting until I bother to look at the road markings. :what:


I was going to get out of the car, but:

Those lights are never green at the same time, so oncoming traffic is never moving fast. 
They were in a left turn lane. 
It was 20 degrees


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


It's still got that VW fit and finish.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> It's still got that VW fit and finish.


 So clever.... 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dviking mk2 said:


> So clever....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Looks at "vehicles driven", realizes the comment hit too close to home. :thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks at "vehicles driven", realizes the comment hit too close to home. :thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks at "vehicles driven", realizes the comment hit too close to home. :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I assume it's broken down and it's just now used for hay storage.


Yeah yeah, I like my VW,s. Yet Ryan1981^ with the Volkswagen emblem as his profile pic, and vehicles driven includes a mk1 Rabbit  , is a walking talking oxymoron.
:screwy:


Ryan1981 said:


>





Ryan1981 said:


> It's still got that VW fit and finish.



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> Yeah yeah, I like my VW,s. Yet Ryan1981^ with the Volkswagen emblem as his profile pic, and vehicles driven includes a mk1 Rabbit  , is a walking talking oxymoron.
> :screwy:
> 
> 
> ...


I can admit they are crap.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I can admit they are crap.


Point proven. :facepalm:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dviking mk2 said:


> Point proven. :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Not everyone takes everything so seriously.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll bet the owner wonders why cops are always on edge when he gets pulled over.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Maserati model




























Owner needs to step up his game and get those center caps fixed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

finklejag said:


> 2 inches of snow yesterday in Portland shut the city down. It was because of people like this!


These guys should switch cars


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy decorated his car better than I did with my house.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No words


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Adding horsepower and downforce


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'll bet the owner wonders why cops are always on edge when he gets pulled over.


 WTF is wrong with the leather?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Are we in need of an imgur gif thread?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Are we in need of an imgur gif thread?


All the gifs posted by KeiCar are accidents and already posted in the wacky accident thread. And we have an automotive gif thread. I don't think we need a second gif thread. Just posters to use the proper threads.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is wrong with the leather?


Ostrich bro...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> All the gifs posted by KeiCar are accidents and already posted in the wacky accident thread. And we have an automotive gif thread. I don't think we need a second gif thread. Just posters to use the proper threads.










What automotive gif thread? Post it please:thumbup:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeiCar said:


> What automotive gif thread? Post it please


The Wacky Accident thread, it's not all GIF posts 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4828156

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> The Wacky Accident thread, it's not all GIF posts
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4828156
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


 Oh, ok. I thought it was something else. I know about the Wacky Accident thread. Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> What automotive gif thread? Post it please:thumbup:


Automotive GIF Thread.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is wrong with the leather?


Speed holes.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Speed holes.


Nice.   

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm a huge Honda / Acura fan / JDM car fan...etc and this makes me want to puke.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is wrong with the leather?


Looks like DNA evidence.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> I'm a huge Honda / Acura fan / JDM car fan...etc and this makes me want to puke.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> I'm a huge Honda / Acura fan / JDM car fan...etc and this makes me want to puke.


Looks like a Transformer got stuck trying to pull itself back into "car" form...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


:laugh: lawd........


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I feel so bad laughing but damn that's some bad luck, like road sign wack-a-mole


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

So that's where Bugatti got the paint scheme! :laugh:


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

spockcat said:


> No words


What brand of potato was that picture taken with?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

From the drive in to work this morning, a two-fer: Smoking and mascara.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

iadubber said:


> What brand of potato was that picture taken with?


Couldn't tell you what phone. Looks like it was taken from some distance away through a wet window. I'm wondering if this was taken in Australia too. I can't figure out what the vehicle is but it might be some kind of car based pickup?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DonPatrizio said:


> From the drive in to work this morning, a two-fer: Smoking and mascara.


looks like a man


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> From the drive in to work this morning, a two-fer: Smoking and mascara.


But you weren't on your cell phone or anything 

(unless you're the passenger...)


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Couldn't tell you what phone. Looks like it was taken from some distance away through a wet window. I'm wondering if this was taken in Australia too. I can't figure out what the vehicle is but it might be some kind of car based pickup?


Not the USA. See the 95 octane gas on the pump.



PsychoVolvo said:


> But you weren't on your cell phone or anything
> 
> (unless you're the passenger...)


That's pretty clearly taken from the passenger's seat (or at least he leaned all the way over to make it appear that way.  )


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

saron81 said:


> Not the USA. See the 95 octane gas on the pump.


The 91/95 ratings were the first thing that I noticed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fits like a glove!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Must be a TCLer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Army is going low budget


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

iadubber said:


> What brand of potato was that picture taken with?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I mean the car is already offensive enough, why censor the word?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Couldn't tell you what phone. Looks like it was taken from some distance away through a wet window. I'm wondering if this was taken in Australia too. I can't figure out what the vehicle is but it might be some kind of car based pickup?


Yep. 'straya. That's a Caltex service station. It's possibly a VU Commodore ute.


----------



## audischmidt (Dec 12, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> I'm a huge Honda / Acura fan / JDM car fan...etc and this makes me want to puke.


what on earth is THAT?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

audischmidt said:


> what on earth is THAT?


 Soul crushing disappointment.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

DonPatrizio said:


> From the drive in to work this morning, a two-fer: Smoking and mascara.


Both make "her" look fabulous.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


:what:

At least he rotates his tires. Looking at the worn thread...
RF > LR
RR > LF


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm conflicted, because Harambe


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> I'm conflicted, because Harambe


Ironic that they put a "trends are stupid" meme on this "gotta be trendy" car?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

davewg said:


> Looks like a Transformer got stuck trying to pull itself back into "car" form...


LAWL:laugh::laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Ironic that they put a "trends are stupid" meme on this "gotta be trendy" car?[/QUOTE Who know's, maybe they are pretty self deprecating. I mean with a car like that they gotta be.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


>


:laugh:

This is well executed.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

audischmidt said:


> what on earth is THAT?


It is a new trend where you rebuild your 3 piece wheels to have double lips to give the effect of stretched tires since law enforcement is cracking down on stretched tires world wide. Im not joking I rebuilt a set like this for someone with a b7 passat because they saw another b7 passat with double lipped wheels. :laugh:

Example:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sofa King We Todd Did


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

kevin splits said:


> Example:


I'm conflicted, I want to say nice example of the pointless "wheels" the only problem is I can't un-see that. I have an urge to take a Sawzall to the added lips. I know I'd like this trend to die, even though it probably wont. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

I really wish all these stancebros and scene swaggots would get their crapbox cars impounded and crushed. We can only hope


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

:what: :banghead:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Skip to 3:55:laugh::laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

There's cold, then there is Siberia cold


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> There's cold, then there is Siberia cold


They're just so versatile.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Combination DIW and DIF;

Mechanic ordered a 17mm socket. Tool company delivered a 170mm socket.

You'd have to have some pretty big nuts to use that.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

kevin splits said:


> It is a new trend where you rebuild your 3 piece wheels to have double lips to give the effect of stretched tires since law enforcement is cracking down on stretched tires world wide. Im not joking I rebuilt a set like this for someone with a b7 passat because they saw another b7 passat with double lipped wheels. :laugh:
> 
> Example:


this is ****ing stupid


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Combination DIW and DIF;
> 
> Mechanic ordered a 17mm socket. Tool company delivered a 170mm socket.
> 
> You'd have to have some pretty big nuts to use that.


I have used sockets that large before. Industrial equipment requires large gear. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


At least the spare matches.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

dh71704 said:


> At least the spare matches.


And there's a sticker on the tire to show how new it is. Wow! I'm so impressed!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> It is a new trend where you rebuild your 3 piece wheels to have double lips to give the effect of stretched tires since law enforcement is cracking down on stretched tires world wide


Who's going to be the first with triple-lipped wheels?


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Combination DIW and DIF;
> 
> Mechanic ordered a 17mm socket. Tool company delivered a 170mm socket.
> 
> You'd have to have some pretty big nuts to use that.


PLEASE tell me he is keeping it and then just reordering a correct 17mm????


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

rsclyrt said:


> PLEASE tell me he is keeping it and then just reordering a correct 17mm????


Probably depends on who paid for it, the mechanic or the shop. 170mm socket can't be cheap???


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Claff said:


> Who's going to be the first with triple-lipped wheels?


No, please for the love of baby Jesus, no. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


That belongs in the Can a Astro be sexy thread


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

rick8018 said:


> Probably depends on who paid for it, the mechanic or the shop. 170mm socket can't be cheap???


The first one I saw on Amazon was from Wright Tools and cost $2700.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> Who's going to be the first with triple-lipped wheels?


This guy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I've never seen someone try to attach a tow strap to a wheel before like this;


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat;102148313[IMG said:


> https://i.imgur.com/z5iqBPA.jpg[/IMG]


 I'm not even mad at this. If the LED's are aimed properly then were all good. However I don't know how you would aim these. How would one adjust the cutoff?



spockcat said:


> I've never seen someone try to attach a tow strap to a wheel before like this;


Why can't that car move? Is there black ice on the hill?



*EDIT:*I dont know WTF is wrong with the pic above. It is supposed to be the truck with the LEDs in its headlights.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I'm not even mad at this. If the LED's are aimed properly then were all good. However I don't know how you would aim these. How would one adjust the cutoff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cutoffs are created by lenses. No lenses on bare LEDs. And high beams are typically brighter bulgs than low beams. He just has an extra set of LEDs which isn't going to provide much improvement in light distance.

As for the video with the guy attaching the tow strap to the alloy wheel spoke, yes the road is icy. He slides backwards later in the video with the wheels locked. Point of the DIW is attaching the tow strap to the wheel spoke and then trying to drive. He almost turned it into a winch and pulled the other vehicle into him.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I've never seen someone try to attach a tow strap to a wheel before like this;


I have seen trucks wrap a tow strap around their wheel and then attempt to pull out letting the strap coil up on the tire pulling them free, this seems the be the full retard version of that.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Was going to put this in the CL find thread but I think it is more a DIW than a "find"

*1965 Ford Mustang Convertible clone. Over $10k of custom work - $9500 (N Fla)*


> 1965 Ford Mustang Elanor style body style kit. Nice driver. Gets lots of looks. Over $10000 in body and interior fabric work on this custom street racer Mustang. Has a 400 with a c6. Diamondpleat interior. Full rollcage. Frame extenders. Hoosier slicks. Nice car
> 
> $9500 obo
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Proud Conservative American driving Mexican built German car made to look like a diesel truck. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kangaroos are taking over Texas. Be prepared.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> It is a new trend where you rebuild your 3 piece wheels to have double lips to give the effect of stretched tires since law enforcement is cracking down on stretched tires world wide. Im not joking I rebuilt a set like this for someone with a b7 passat because they saw another b7 passat with double lipped wheels. :laugh:
> 
> Example:


that Acura is not a case of "double lipped" (lip bolted on top of another lip) This is a case where he had the wheels built with 18'' barrels and 19'' (or 19'' barrels and 20'' lips. which ever it is you get the idea) lips. The tire sits as far up on the 19'' lip as possible and the rest... well you see what it looks like.

This is the same dumb **** that Framgaging idiot did with his mazda


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I've never seen someone try to attach a tow strap to a wheel before like this;
> 
> [Impala video]


The real DIW is of course trying to drive on black ice with summer or all season tires


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Quality artwork


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Proud Conservative American driving Mexican built German car made to look like a diesel truck. :screwy:


Doing it right! :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PerL said:


> The real DIW is of course trying to climb an icy hill from a stop with front wheel drive and all season tires.


Fixed. Physics says "no". Now, if he had been backing up that hill? He might've had a decent chance.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


That pic looks fake.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> That pic looks fake.


It's a joke post someone made on Facebook with a streaky window photo a few years ago.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Quality artwork
> 
> *terriblelinearperspective.jpg


I wish I had a pic, but there was a kid with a Dakota and the tailgate was airbrushed with a naked girl... but you know, hands and feet are sooooo hard to draw that she literally had none. Her limbs just kinda _ended_. 

I laughed so hard. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> It's a joke post someone made on Facebook with a streaky window photo a few years ago.


Ah. Copy that. I don't have Facebook, so obviously I missed it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. Physics says "no". Now, if he had been backing up that hill? He might've had a decent chance.


And then he would have to go down the hill on the other side of the crest, and face a whole new world of black ice experience :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Ah. Copy that. I don't have Facebook, so obviously I missed it.


I don't have Facebook either, but it was obviously a fake post. Too bad they keep locking funny thread photos in OT, that would have been a great place for it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad parking too!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I genuinely never thought the stance scene would hit the truck world. I couldnt have been more wrong. :facepalm:

The funny thing is the Ford next to it looks like what you _should_ do to a truck, no lift and bigger tires! :laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

What the **** is going on with the headlights? :screwy:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> What the **** is going on with the headlights? :screwy:


Well the lens was removed to add the beautiful new paint job and sweet LEDs. Also thats a 4th gen bumper on a 2nd gen so it makes the fitment look even more wonderful than stock.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Well the lens was removed to add the beautiful new paint job and sweet LEDs. Also thats a 4th gen bumper on a 2nd gen so it makes the fitment look even more wonderful than stock.


Unreal. 

The best part is actually that the barrel says "Financial Mistake".


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

That goofy looking Dodge is probably faster than most of the cars on this forum!


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

WALS1 said:


> That goofy looking Dodge is probably faster than most of the cars on this forum!



The front license plate isn't on, so it doesn't have to be blurred to keep us from finding out it's yours. :laugh: How fast is it? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WALS1 said:


> That goofy looking Dodge is probably faster than most of the cars on this forum!


Or it could have no diesel engine mods and just be an ugly crapbox. It might not even be a diesel, just have a Cummins sticker on it.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> I genuinely never thought the stance scene would hit the truck world


Truck ricers are nothing new


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've just retired from nearly 40 years in the lighting business and I just don't get this. What am I missing? Maybe I'm just old.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

WALS1 said:


> That goofy looking Dodge is probably faster than most of the cars on this forum!


So what?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> I've just retired from nearly 40 years in the lighting business and I just don't get this. What am I missing? Maybe I'm just old.


The grills are awful too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

barry2952 said:


> I've just retired from nearly 40 years in the lighting business and I just don't get this. What am I missing? Maybe I'm just old.


"Style" over function.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> I've just retired from nearly 40 years in the lighting business and I just don't get this. What am I missing? Maybe I'm just old.


When you purposely neutralize the primary function of a part that is there for your safety in order to follow a trend you're not only doing it wrong, you're a fool. :beer:


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe he's blocking the radiator since its winter time like big semis?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mach250 said:


> maybe he's blocking the radiator since its winter time like big semis?


So you see no issues with the headlights?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So you see no issues with the headlights?


Are they "ON" ? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> I've just retired from nearly 40 years in the lighting business and I just don't get this. What am I missing? Maybe I'm just old.


 Nothing says 1996 like GTO headlight covers.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Bad parking too!


The rim says financial mistake


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So you see no issues with the headlights?


oh, didnt think he had headlights...maybe he's saving gas during the daytime trying to lower the cars weight?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I don't hate this. Lower it a bunch and add wide fender flares, it will look like an R/C truck. If it's a turned up Cummins with 4WD, you could have a nice stop light to stop light racer on your hands too. Might not be what I would do, but I can dig it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> you could have a nice bro on your hands too.


fixed for bro-ness


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> I don't hate this. Lower it a bunch and add wide fender flares, it will look like an R/C truck. If it's a turned up Cummins with 4WD, you could have a nice stop light to stop light racer on your hands too. Might not be what I would do, but I can dig it.


I don't think he can lower it. Can you see the tube above the tire? I wonder WTH that is.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> I wonder WTH that is.


Color matched suspension links. For maximum off-roadness.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Color matched suspension links. For maximum off-roadness.


:beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

High water BMW


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> High water BMW


5 internet bucks it's leased.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> I don't think he can lower it. Can you see the tube above the tire? I wonder WTH that is.





Metallitubby said:


> Color matched suspension links. For maximum off-roadness.



Actually not off-roadness at all. Thats a "ladder bar" which is meant to help against axle wrap, something you would put on a vehicle with lots of power where the leaf springs cant actually hold the axle at the proper angle under hard acceleration. Some people do put them on "offroad" trucks but typically your rig has bigger issues if you need an anti-wrap traction bar. They generally hurt off-roadness.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> 5 internet bucks it's leased.


From a BUY HERE - PAY HERE lot no doubt.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> I don't hate this. Lower it a bunch and add wide fender flares, it will look like an R/C truck. If it's a turned up Cummins with 4WD, you could have a nice stop light to stop light racer on your hands too. Might not be what I would do, but I can dig it.



Needs more carolina squat....


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> High water BMW


The first DONK I ever saw was a BMW E30 3-Series. It looked like you could breath in its direction and knock it over.

Thank goodness it wasn't an M3.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> They generally hurt off-roadness.


That explains the lift then.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> That explains the lift then.


No, the lift is so they can still turn with tires that stick two feet outside of the body. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if that truck was stock in the rear and only mildly lifted in the front. Or lowered in the rear and stock in front.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> No, the lift is so they can still turn with tires that stick two feet outside of the body.


Herein lies the DIW


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Herein lies the DIW


Precisely


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This wooden beaut can be yours for only $19,995. 

http://www.carthink.net/inventory/Autolivery/Cars/CarDetails.aspx?VIN=1J4GA39167L188955


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This wooden beaut can be yours for only $19,995.
> 
> http://www.carthink.net/inventory/Autolivery/Cars/CarDetails.aspx?VIN=1J4GA39167L188955


Wood not ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it real wood or just a plywood ?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is it real wood or just a plywood ?


It's paint. Possibly vinyl, but probably paint.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This wooden beaut can be yours for only $19,995.


From the listing:


> Super clean, super low mileage, and one-of-a-kind Wrangler Unlimited 4dr 4WD with a super cool and unique Grand Wagoneer Woody Wagon Jeep paint scheme (like The Great Outdoors) and all the options! This Jeep has just 48K original miles since new and is loaded with all the factory options and features including: Automatic transmission, Factory freedom hard top with removable sunroof section, Power windows, Power remote door locks, Infinity premium sound system, Alloy wheels, Cruise control, HD towing package, Chrome grille, Warn lights, and more. This Jeep is in excellent condition with super low mileage and no known issues whatsoever. An excellent one of a kind Jeep that looks like no other on the road, * or an excellent candidate for your custom wrap or Rhino Liner full body paint job! A rare opportunity!! *


So they're saying there's a chance you might not like it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder if these have fake spares on the right front fenders too?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if these have fake spares on the right front fenders too?


I just threw up a little.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> IF WANA SUCIDE OVER TAKE ME


Im confused


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


> Im confused


This is supposed to be in India. Does that help you any?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This is supposed to be in India. Does that help you any?


I'm hypothesizing that it is a warning to other drivers who overtake on back roads in dangerous areas. Not really DIW here except that the English is poorly written and misspelled. India has some genuinely crazy drivers.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I just threw up a little.


Money can't buy good taste.

Apparently not a rake or leaf blower either.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Money can't buy good taste.


It bought someone a Lexus too.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Money can't buy good taste.
> 
> Apparently not a rake or leaf blower either.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

devianb said:


> This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
> http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


What wheels are those?
I think the wheels alone might be good.. but the rest? yeck.
EDIT- wheels WITHOUT the stupidly big rear offset.
Probably just spacers.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> What wheels are those?
> I think the wheels alone might be good.. but the rest? yeck.
> EDIT- wheels WITHOUT the stupidly big rear offset.
> Probably just spacers.


They look like Countach wheels. Which may explain the offset.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> They look like Countach wheels. Which may explain the offset.


Good call. but REAL Lamborghini wheels or reps?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Good call. but REAL Lamborghini wheels or reps?


One would have to assume reps. But god only knows.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

devianb said:


> This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
> http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


Minus the wing, the fake scoops, and whatever that thing at the front of the hood is, that looks like a typical 80s street machine to me. The headlight covers, wheels, Daytona hood, skirts, etc...
1983 Camaro by Bullough, on Flickr

I give it a pass/DINMS like 99.9% of the thread.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

1985Jetta said:


> Minus the wing, the fake scoops, and whatever that thing at the front of the hood is, that looks like a typical 80s street machine to me. The headlight covers, wheels, Daytona hood, skirts, etc...
> 1983 Camaro by Bullough, on Flickr
> 
> I give it a pass/DINMS like 99.9% of the thread.


I think his point was that it is obviously a Camaro or Firebird, but the body kit website says it's a Buick Lesabre.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I'll never understand people who hate to be passed. I mean what is the big deal? Why if they drive slow? Why give a ****?



Ryan1981 said:


> One would have to assume reps. But god only knows.


Either way I think the wheels look good 

The rest is awful.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

devianb said:


>


That's some straight up ****ing Super Pursuit Mode right there.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

devianb said:


> This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
> http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


More like doing it right. That thing belongs in a hair metal music video.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> I'll never understand people who hate to be passed. I mean what is the big deal? Why if they drive slow? Why give a ****?


Try driving in India, or better yet watch some you tube videos of indias back roads and how dangerously people drive and this sign will make sense to you. it is a warning to drivers that their foolish and wreck less driving will lead to their death. It is not a taunt to race or anything like that.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

devianb said:


> This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
> http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


Are those lamborghini wheels ???

***edit, nevermind, lol, next time I'll read then write


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> Try driving in India, or better yet watch some you tube videos of indias back roads and how dangerously people drive and this sign will make sense to you. it is a warning to drivers that their foolish and wreck less driving will lead to their death. It is not a taunt to race or anything like that.


This is true.

But I see people policing traffic or looking at it as a matter of pride.
My wife's brother was like that. I saw him on the highway blocking anyone who tried to pass him. At one point he was driving in the middle of the road. So much road rage, I stayed far behind him. He didn't know I was there because he was too busy fending off people. DIW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Claff said:


> Who's going to be the first with triple-lipped wheels?


If you can find wheel hardware long enough it's doable



P Q said:


> that Acura is not a case of "double lipped" (lip bolted on top of another lip) This is a case where he had the wheels built with 18'' barrels and 19'' (or 19'' barrels and 20'' lips. which ever it is you get the idea) lips. The tire sits as far up on the 19'' lip as possible and the rest... well you see what it looks like.
> 
> This is the same dumb **** that Framgaging idiot did with his mazda


Hmm, I couldn't find any other pics of this Acura, so I assumed it was double lipped because the tires sidewalls look barely stretched.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

devianb said:


> This is more doing it wrong for the website than the actual car for which I do believe has been photoshoped. According to bodykits.com this is a Buick Lesabre.
> http://www.bodykits.com/c-1240767-shop-by-vehicle-buick-lesabre.html


I cant seem to find the picture I took, but we actually saw that guy at Bojangles in South Carolina coming back from SoWo a couple of years ago. They were actual Lambo splits :laugh:

edit: I found it!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Typical GM interior










https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/chevrolet/camaro/1904371.html?refer=news


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LOL. Porsche purists cringe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is confusing


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


The best part of the video is the royalty-free musak


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if these have fake spares on the right front fenders too?


WOW this is just ridiculously stupid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The Russians shouldn't watch Japanese, German and American youtube videos.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When life is low is all you know


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ What a glorious picture :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ I hate it when an Integra succumbs to loose morals. Next thing you know, the rods forge themselves and the car is only worth $2k.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> ^ What a glorious picture :laugh:


Yeah, and the tracks aren't even that bad! :laugh:

The 911 makes me wanna hurl. I wonder how old the video is. The car could be saved if it's still alive and with 911 prices it'd likely be worth it, even though it's "just" a 't'.


Also: Dat Acura.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


The new panoz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> The Russians shouldn't watch Japanese, German and American youtube videos.


I love that they named the vid "Russian sh*tty Cars" :laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> When life is low is all you know


This picture could not be any more perfect


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

spockcat said:


> When life is low is all you know


Can we play "Guess the car" with that part? What car did that oil filter come off of? :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ChrisR18T said:


> Can we play "Guess the car" with that part? What car did that oil filter come off of? :laugh:


I'm not sure what it's from but some Ford Focus ones are stupid low and you are just asking for this to happen the moment you lower it. 
edit: I guess that applies to several Mazda's as well.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Claff said:


>


I'm ok with this one ... seams like a clean cut, how much can these cars handle pulling though ?? Maybe a bit overboard ???


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> I'm ok with this one ... seams like a clean cut, how much can these cars handle pulling though ?? Maybe a bit overboard ???


Its got a hemi dude...what do you think?? :laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> Its got a hemi dude...what do you think?? :laugh:


Yeah, ya know, on second thought... its fugly, DIW


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm kinda OK with the bumper cut and tube replacement. But I can't stand the haphazardly bent license plate.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

:banghead::banghead: It it that hard to throw something away.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Bent 'values' is right 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Those poor wheel bearings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

DINMS, or straight blasphemy?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MrMook said:


> DINMS, or straight blasphemy?


DINMS, since that wing may actually serve a purpose, if it's on the track. Not likely, but I'd be far more skeptical if it were a Civic.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MrMook said:


> DINMS, or straight blasphemy?


The cellphone use while driving, or two car-length spacing because using cellphone?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> The cellphone use while driving, or two car-length spacing because using cellphone?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> The cellphone use while driving, or two car-length spacing because using cellphone?


Driver seems to be at red light, so I guess its ok?

That wing on wing tho...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MrMook said:


> Driver seems to be at red light, so I guess its ok?


No.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> No.


Not sure why I'm even defending the guy, since I generally agree with you on this point. Just not what I noticed in the shot.

Removing the factory spoiler first seems more elegant to me, but it may not matter when it comes to mad downforce bruh.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> :banghead::banghead: It it that hard to throw something away.


I hate people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


IB Jetta says its DINMS


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> The cellphone use while driving, or two car-length spacing because using cellphone?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I know, putting a cutout for a tailpipe that isn't there is dumb, right?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I know, putting a cutout for a tailpipe that isn't there is dumb, right?


Why yes, yes it is dumb. I was starting to lose faith in this thread, glad I didn't. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Not to mention the piece of $hit double lipped wheels he's rocking..     

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Preppy said:


> I hate people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really isn't that surprising considering the type of people that frequent that establishment.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Dayum that looks stupid!:laugh:


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

jesustailgate.jpg 

Damn jesus is freakin ripped :thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Claff said:


> ]


Thats only a "more aggressive tire and better wheels" away from DIR.


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

nissan sellout said:


> jesustailgate.jpg
> 
> Damn jesus is freakin ripped :thumbup:


Cross fit works.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Dayum that is stupid!:laugh:


Fixed.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Hopefully he's bringing some punctuation with him when he does show up.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


I'm waiting for someone to say DINMS for this one. I love the people that refuse to admit anything is DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Hopefully he's bringing some punctuation with him when he does show up.


And homoerotic bodybuilder pron.. and some GNC performance bulk mix.
Sad how people try to portray a passive loving teacher as some type of aggressor to better fit what they want him to be.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

dviking mk2 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to say DINMS for this one. I love the people that refuse to admit anything is DIW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Why don't you say it if you feel that way, then?

That much stance is DIW, at least in some context.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd love to see a performance test of a few vehicles shown: acceleration, handling, braking.

These


















































All of those compared to a stock:









...
rant
...

Why can't people just leave a nice design alone?
Cars are one of the few professionally designed pieces that people think need to their own special touch.
Imagine buying a high quality Cézanne print on canvass then adding some dogs playing cards, or some expensive designer living room furniture and adding some clashing plaid cushion covers....
Nobody would seriously think it was better.. unless it was 100% a joke.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And homoerotic bodybuilder pron.. and some GNC performance bulk mix.
> Sad how people try to portray a passive loving teacher as some type of aggressor to better fit what they want him to be.


Jesus the Enforcer

"He's on his way back, and you'd better have your **** correct"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No mall parking lot is safe from this guy


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

^ The stickers on that civic really don't bother me all that much. The worst is that the wing is bolted on very crooked! How could someone not take a minute and a measuring tape to make sure that it is straight!! :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The stance scene is changing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChrisR18T said:


> ^ The stickers on that civic really don't bother me all that much. The worst is that the wing is bolted on very crooked! How could someone not take a minute and a measuring tape to make sure that it is straight!! :screwy:


That's why I put it here. The stickers are bad but the obvious off center wing is the real DIW.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

deadernie said:


> Cross fit works.


Wow, you won the Internet on this day!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just a little misplaced Hawaii.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn, Scooby fell off.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Just a little misplaced Hawaii.


Military.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Military.


I think he means the style, which has crept into bro'dom across this great land of ours.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I think he means the style, which has crept into bro'dom across this great land of ours.


Correct.

Just google "Hawaiian style truck" for the reference. Mrs McMike even said, "Does that truck up there have the wrong tires on it?" 

Edit - I just noticed the smoked tails.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At least clean your wheels


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Bentley model


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> New Bentley model



Def DINMS. Quality work and actually doesn't look too terrible.


edit: upon further inspection, the back hatch might be considered diw.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Bentley looks like it is melting.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Bentley Tucson?


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

Isn't it a Venza?



Dravenport said:


> Bentley Tucson?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

My oversized gut is telling me Venza.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm going with Venza.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I vote venza...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

While some may see this as DINMS, I just shared this with a 370Z owner and it made him uncormfortable

http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/5947523169.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OG said:


> Isn't it a Venza?





cubedfreek said:


> My oversized gut is telling me Venza.





KeiCar said:


> I'm going with Venza.





trbochrg said:


> I vote venza...



Yes, a Venza. See fuel filler door. It is a boatload of work to do on a crappy, middle of the road SUV.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

@McMike said:


> While some may see this as DINMS, I just shared this with a 370Z owner and it made him uncormfortable
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/5947523169.html


Pretty cool. Needs more suspension travel.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

eh, at least it's clean. always hated bosers though, and that one is especially bad.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> While some may see this as DINMS, I just shared this with a 370Z owner and it made him uncormfortable
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/5947523169.html


lol if it was an AWD car it'd be cool
if it didnt have an LED light bar it'd be DINMS


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

@McMike said:


> While some may see this as DINMS, I just shared this with a 370Z owner and it made him uncormfortable
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/5947523169.html


The biggest DIW there is the idiot listing the car for $12 when it's clear that he wants $12k. Is it that hard to fill in the form on CL when you're posting an ad? I see this same level of stupidity constantly :banghead:


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> lol if it was an AWD car it'd be cool
> if it didnt have an LED light bar it'd be DINMS


It's also an auto.

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

@McMike said:


> While some may see this as DINMS, I just shared this with a 370Z owner and it made him uncormfortable
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/5947523169.html


This appears like a lot of other Baja 4000 vehicles. The car is certainly from the right part of the world to have participated at one point. I think actually starts in a few days, as some locals from here are driving there to compete in their Geo (yes and apparently there is a handful of Geo's entered)



















Edit: found another offroad Nissan.









And an F-body that has ran Baja.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

G60 Carat always has the right answer


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> G60 Carat always has the right answer


Well no. But in this case, most fun answer(?) and what I truly hope that car was used for.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some weird looking women in Denver?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

dat side view mirror


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> dat side view mirror


Side mirror delete... because race-car.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

VA-Dubber said:


> Side mirror delete... because race-car.


"It's the passer's responsibility to make a safe pass" :laugh:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

G60 Carat said:


> Well no. But in this case, most fun answer(?) and what I truly hope that car was used for.


If so, the car looks correct. Even the light bar and removable steering wheel look correct for a real rally car. I don't know if the automatic makes it easier to drive in a rally or not. I don't know if it's supposed to have more gauges for a rally or not. 

Maybe it was a former rally car and the owner added a stereo for the street. 

The 911 and 959 Rally cars would also look like DIW if they were street cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What we would be driving if German and Japan had won WWII










not really DIW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it really that hard to leave the tailgate open or put the bike in on a diagonal?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New, mid engine Civic


----------



## OneGoodMorrill (Jul 27, 2016)

spockcat said:


> New, mid engine Civic


Ha! That's my local mall - Freehold Raceway Mall.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Is it really that hard to leave the tailgate open or put the bike in on a diagonal?


It holds it in place upright.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

vwbrvr6 said:


> It holds it in place upright.


I was going top say he should have cut a slot in the other side to make it symmetrical.. then I realized that would make it look like he was divorced.

*Do the tailgate handle rods go through the wheels? May be a good anti-theft thing too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> It holds it in place upright.


Not really necessary if you have a pair of straps compressing the front forks and the front wheel against the front of the bed. The rear wheel isn't really going anywhere. 

Diagonal:









Or straight:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Not really necessary if you have a pair of straps compressing the front forks and the front wheel against the front of the bed. The rear wheel isn't really going anywhere.
> 
> Diagonal:
> 
> ...


The rear can still pogo itself back and forth. A tie-down on each side of the swingarm going to each side of the bed stops that. Cutting the tailgate rather than buying two more tie-down straps is beyond moronic. :facepalm:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The rear can still pogo itself back and forth. A tie-down on each side of the swingarm going to each side of the bed stops that. Cutting the tailgate rather than buying two more tie-down straps is beyond moronic. :facepalm:



I'm sure it seems brilliant when you're half a case into Bud Light and you got a new sawzall for Christmas


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

and also don't care about your tailgate, or understand it's easily replaceable, or feel like saving a few moments of your time...because you don't care about your tailgate.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

JPawn1 said:


> and also don't care about your tailgate, or understand it's easily replaceable, or feel like saving a few moments of your time...because you don't care about your tailgate.


Agreed. It's not exactly hard to get your hands on a Chevy 1/2 ton tailgate. Hell that might be a 2nd one he got from a wreck.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

that's what I am implying


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Not really necessary if you have a pair of straps compressing the front forks and the front wheel against the front of the bed. The rear wheel isn't really going anywhere.


You'd be surprised. That rear needs to be secured all the same.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Is it really that hard to leave the tailgate open or put the bike in on a diagonal?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> You'd be surprised. That rear needs to be secured all the same.


I've carried plenty of dirt bikes (and other bikes) over the years in pickups and on trailers. They really don't move much when the front end is properly secured unless you are going over large bumps and stuff. But if I am driving a long distance with one in the back, I will secure the back end too just because you never know what you will encounter.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


What base vehicle is this? lol


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> What base vehicle is this? lol












Fiat Panda


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Turbo Benzina! said:


> Fiat Panda


Oh, well in that case it's an improvement!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Turbo Benzina! said:


> Fiat Panda


Fiat Punto MK2


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Fiat Punto MK2


Yep, it's a Punto, not a Panda


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

TaaT said:


> Fiat Punto MK2





PerL said:


> Yep, it's a Punto, not a Panda


Jesus, that's embarrassing.
I googled Punto to get the picture but typed Panda in the comment for some reason.

Guess I belong in this thread as well. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lambo doors and chrome wheels do not help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Now that is DIW!   

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Lambo doors and chrome wheels do not help.


Nope, tasteless on ugly doesn't make it more attractive.

I told my coworkers I was going to get one of these, take off the Pontiac badge and slap a BMW roundel on the nose. They said they would beat me up (just for buying an Aztek).


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

"Hey, put these chains here on your back wheels so i can gain internet notoriety" - Spokcat :laugh:

I just have a hard time believing someone can be that dumb....but....California knows no bounds.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> "Hey, put these chains here on your back wheels so i can gain internet notoriety" - Spokcat :laugh:
> 
> I just have a hard time believing someone can be that dumb....but....California knows no bounds.


spend a weekend in tahoe. its a common sight.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> spend a weekend in tahoe. its a common sight.


That photo is from Portland, OR.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


The worst part is that it's an Aprilia RXV. **** those pieces of ****. RXV/SXVs are DIW.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> The worst part is that it's an Aprilia RXV. **** those pieces of ****. RXV/SXVs are DIW.


you mean the ones with the red sealant were, or the people who failed to maintain them then bitch.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> That photo is from Portland, OR.


just sayin, i see it all the time when i go up there.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Lambo doors and chrome wheels do not help.
> 
> aztec.img


Vertical doors. Calling them Lambo doors is DIW.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

fergysan564 said:


> Vertical doors. Calling them Lambo doors is DIW.


Giving a **** is DIW


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Giving a **** is DIW





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going to just leave this right here.








The Russian take on ricing.


Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess at some point in the 1980's this was DIR? But today??


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I guess at some point in the 1980's this was DIR? But today??


Uh, no, that's always was, and always will be, awful. Really awful.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Uh, no, that's always was, and always will be, awful. Really awful.


I dunno.. If that was done in the 80's, and survived, I'm cool with it. 

I'm not saying I would drive it, but it gets a pass if it was once DIR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope this is a TDI


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

97audia4 said:


> you mean the ones with the red sealant were, or the people who failed to maintain them then bitch.


Or those of us that bought them new in '07 and were forced to wait for months for a fix. **** Aprilia.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I hope this is a TDI


No, its green.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> No, its green.


I see what you did there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How about an IG account dedicated to PT Cruisers: https://www.instagram.com/pretty_tough_cruisers/

A couple of samples:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol $10k? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dipsticks out for Harambe?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> How about an IG account dedicated to PT Cruisers: https://www.instagram.com/pretty_tough_cruisers/
> 
> A couple of samples:


At least they are destroying cars that are already terrible. DIR!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4th gen 7 series have all become hood rides now.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so i saw this over xmas break, in FL. can't tell if DIW, DIR or its just stock. It was no hack job.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lucian1988 said:


> so i saw this over xmas break, in FL. can't tell if DIW, DIR or its just stock. It was no hack job.



http://www.droptopcustoms.com/design-features/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Love the Mystery Machine colors.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


> so i saw this over xmas break, in FL. can't tell if DIW, DIR or its just stock. It was no hack job.


I'm not even mad, I'm impressed how they do that with a 4 door sedan :what:.

From the website: up to 80% of original trunk space is preserved, enough for 2 bags or 1 body :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> From the website: up to 80% of original trunk space is preserved, enough for 2 bags or 1 body :laugh:


They clearly know their target audience.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

88c900t said:


> I'm not even mad, I'm impressed how they do that with a 4 door sedan :what:.
> 
> From the website: up to 80% of original trunk space is preserved, enough for 2 bags or 1 body


x2 I can't be mad either. I'm not huge on Cadillac ' s but that's DIR.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Love the Mystery Machine colors.


Dolphins Fans


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> so i saw this over xmas break, in FL. can't tell if DIW, DIR or its just stock. It was no hack job.


That does look well done. I like it actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

S1ack said:


> Dolphins Fans


Not Dolphins colors. 







Either way, whoever is inside is high AF


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Dude attempts to fix NB Miata frame rust with expanding foam, JB Weld, and fiberglass



















"First layer heavy duty JB Weld. 3400 lbs tensile strength?"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stole Tesla's Falcon Wing doors


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Took a lot of balls to make this car!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chinese reinvent the car


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> 4th gen 7 series have all become hood rides now.


I kind of love this.


----------



## ZooMaster (May 21, 2015)

Saw this awhile back while drive down the 495, looked like the rear cooling fan wasn't working,


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Claff said:


> Dude attempts to fix NB Miata frame rust with expanding foam, JB Weld, and fiberglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How crap that's bad! :laugh: :facepalm: Got a link?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

https://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?p=8333077

From google image search.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

MN6583 said:


> https://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?p=8333077
> 
> From google image search.


wow, jb weld is magical but it has its limits.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Stole Tesla's Falcon Wing doors


It reminds me of a "Bat" Halloween costume for a dog.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Chinese reinvent the car


Buick Encore headlights, and is that a Caddy grille matched to some Camry tails?


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

MN6583 said:


> https://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?p=8333077
> 
> From google image search.


Holy CRAP! You can tell it was a serious safety issue because everyone was relatively kind when suggesting he not drive it and take it to the shop. Very little mocking for an internet forum and that type of repair.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think this has an Ontario license plate. I want to see it in the snow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Anything to increase driving safety in Russia










(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Holy CRAP! You can tell it was a serious safety issue because everyone was relatively kind when suggesting he not drive it and take it to the shop. Very little mocking for an internet forum and that type of repair.


I don't think it's as unsafe as some are making it out to be - that rust is all forward of the control arm mounts. The sway bar mounts are at risk but that's not an accident-causer. Now the car's crash integrity is certainly compromised, no debate there.

The pleasant demeanor of thread participants reflects the overall laid-back nature of Miata.net.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> I think this has an Ontario license plate. I want to see it in the snow.


It looks like a cattle catcher.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm going to get a tattoo of my A55 on my A55


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Claff said:


> Dude attempts to fix NB Miata frame rust with expanding foam, JB Weld, and fiberglass


I'm not defending the guy, but using JBWeld as 'resin' to soak into fibreglass is clever.

if you were say; patching a cracked sump; that technique with a patch of fibreglass would work better than just JBWeld alone.

:beer:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

drecian said:


> I'm not defending the guy, but using JBWeld as 'resin' to soak into fibreglass is clever.
> 
> if you were say; patching a cracked sump; that technique with a patch of fibreglass would work better than just JBWeld alone.
> 
> :beer:


Would it work better than using actual fiberglass resin though?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Would it work better than using actual fiberglass resin though?


How about welding steel in place?


Anyway;


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Carbage!!*


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I'm going to get a tattoo of my A55 on my A55


would have been icing on the cake if the air brushing had an air brush on the tail gate too :laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Yup, I'd say using your car as a landfill is DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Hoarders nest....


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

P Q said:


> would have been icing on the cake if the air brushing had an air brush on the tail gate too :laugh:


Hell yes. Then it's "art". He gets a DIW simply for not doing that.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

P Q said:


> would have been icing on the cake if the air brushing had an air brush on the tail gate too :laugh:












:wave:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> :wave:


Bahahaha. You beat McBanagon to it


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> :wave:


Nice.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Bahahaha. You beat McBanagon to it


I knew I had to hurry!



@McMike said:


> Nice.


Danke. Danke schön.

(No, not dank )


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Hell yes. Then it's "art". He gets a DIW simply for not doing that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Porsche called. They want their badge back.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> How about welding steel in place?


Well yeah, the "repair" is obviously unsafe. I'm just wondering if JB weld would be any stronger than fiberglass resin as a general matter. Seems to me that it would't permeate the fibers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You have to admire the craftsmanship. As for the reasoning behind it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Carrying a long load without a ladder rack. If he makes it home with his load intact and doesn't hurt anyone or anything, he is a genius. 










Although this guy is more genius


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Carrying a long load without a ladder rack. If he makes it home with his load intact and doesn't hurt anyone or anything, he is a genius.


Speed bumps must be fun.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dealer option pinstriping


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Nealric said:


> Well yeah, the "repair" is obviously unsafe. I'm just wondering if JB weld would be any stronger than fiberglass resin as a general matter. Seems to me that it would't permeate the fibers.


*If* you could properly wet out the glass then I think it would be extremely strong, considering how tough JB Weld is on its own. I agree it wouldn't flow well enough to permeate though, even if it was warmed up. It would probably just sit on top of the glass and do nothing.

It does make me wonder how strong JB Weld could be if you mixed chopped glass strand in with it though, similar to fiber reinforced bondo but with much shorter strands. I have 5mm chopped strand for boat building which would mix in just fine. Hmm...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Dealer option pinstriping


Haha. I see this goon all the time. The owner is a rolling stereotype.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Dealer option pinstriping


Tron Vette?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Carrying a long load without a ladder rack. If he makes it home with his load intact and doesn't hurt anyone or anything, he is a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh **** its red green


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Are they trying for the mad max look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mk7Rules said:


> Are they trying for the mad max look?


Probably steampunk.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Points for originality, Lexus category.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm sorry but that is ****ing awesome. Ridiculous and awesome.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

import600 said:


> I'm sorry but that is ****ing awesome. Ridiculous and awesome.


Yeah. I'm not hating it. I wouldn't do it to my car, but hey, it sure is different.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

blimey said:


> Tron Vette?


That's the Archer edition


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Points for originality, Lexus category.





import600 said:


> I'm sorry but that is ****ing awesome. Ridiculous and awesome.





Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah. I'm not hating it. I wouldn't do it to my car, but hey, it sure is different.


Shame the person who took the photo didn't get close enough to capture the window decals, could possibly be a instagram/twitter account name. I would love to see more photos of it.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


At the little clinic to get a tetanus shot


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Shame the person who took the photo didn't get close enough to capture the window decals, could possibly be a instagram/twitter account name. I would love to see more photos of it.


@zachonthat


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> oh **** its red green


Nope. It's held together with bungee cords, not the handyman's secret weapon, duct tape. 


It looks like it's just foam pipe insulation, so even if it hits, breaks apart and goes flying it's just littering unless it scares someone and causes a wreck (which is why I wouldn't do it).


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Shame the person who took the photo didn't get close enough to capture the window decals, could possibly be a instagram/twitter account name. I would love to see more photos of it.












Apparently he's the same guy that either owns or did the work to this car, which you might remember from a post a while back.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Thank you


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


"JAGALAQ".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Off-Road model makes a rare On-Road appearance


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Thank you


I didn't think it was possible to smell patchouli and unemployment through the internet


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^That just made me say "what" out loud.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas.


Those look like side by side urinal troughs!   

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Those look like side by side urinal troughs!


That's weird. I only see one BMW X5 in that pic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Could be worth rear ending this guy just to destroy those tail lights and straighten out his license plate which he is obviously trying to hide.
Where are the cops when you need them?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas.


Don't they know that pick-n-pull will pick up?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Range Rover model revealed before Ryukein knew about it


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> New Range Rover model revealed before Ryukein knew about it


Range rover hiring Toyota designers ?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> Range rover hiring Toyota designers?


It looks more like Mercedes built a Popemobile. Bleah.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


>


This is what would happen if I never cleaned out the wife's car. It's a rolling trash can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^^That just made me say "what" out loud.


x2 but mine followed by two more words lmao


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Could be worth rear ending this guy just to destroy those tail lights and straighten out his license plate which he is obviously trying to hide.
> Where are the cops when you need them?


Having moved from PA to GA roughly a year ago, I thought this 'style' was a southern thing. But seeing the Cali plates maybe it's spread or originated elsewhere. Regardless it looks like doo doo; don't understand why you'd want your headlights/taillight looking like a rainbowy oil slick ... though these appear to illuminated with bright green bulbs in addition to the coverings/lamin-x style sheets I'm used to do down here. I need to take some pics ...


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> That's weird. I only see one BMW X5 in that pic.


***snort!*** Took me a minute to catch that one.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Could be worth rear ending this guy just to destroy those tail lights and straighten out his license plate which he is obviously trying to hide.
> Where are the cops when you need them?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

scottybones said:


> Having moved from PA to GA roughly a year ago, I thought this 'style' was a southern thing.


Keeping thinking "More south", and you'll be there.

Never enough money to be on 4 similar sized tires, but plenty for cheesy lighting "upgrades" and plastic chrome accents.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Keeping thinking "More south", and you'll be there.


'zackly


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


> New Range Rover model revealed before Ryukein knew about it


I'm really glad I decided to check this thread today :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

rick8018 said:


> ***snort!*** Took me a minute to catch that one.:laugh::laugh:




What am I missing?


----------



## pepe1985 (Jun 30, 2015)

spockcat said:


> New Range Rover model revealed before Ryukein knew about it


First Generation Ssangyong Rodius 
Makes an Aztec look really good in comparison...


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What am I missing?


I may be reading more into it than was intended, but, "Those look like side by side urinal troughs!" followed by, "That's weird. I only see one BMW X5 in that pic." I read that as, "I only see _one_ BMW X5/urinal trough." You know, implying that BMW X5's are urinal troughs, and there is only one...

Uh, explaining it made it less funny. And a hell of a lot of work.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

Is that an x5 though?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

import600 said:


> Is that an x5 though?


It's e46 wagon actually


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not worried about his car being keyed










More humor than DIW since the car was crap long ago.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


>



It looks like he came up with a way to rust cars, by vinyl wrapping them and then coating them with some sort of iron compound/paste then rusts them after. So they really are rusting, but it's also removable.










Camaro is his too.










It used to be gloss..


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

the how wasn't really my main concern, it was why the fvck would you


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> It looks like he came up with a way to rust cars, by vinyl wrapping them and then coating them with some sort of iron compound/paste then rusts them after. So they really are rusting, but it's also removable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I know how it's done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you can't afford a minivan or even a decent car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The liberal application of unistrut redeems everything. :laugh:

Is that a complicated series of levers and pulleys for opening the hood?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Red rotors man strikes again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Huc H. Hauser where are you now?










I think I should have posted this in DIR


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Red rotors man strikes again.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/labwX27.jpg[][/QUOTE]
> it'd be funny if it wasn't just for a pic.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Red rotors man strikes again.


Assume that is a joke...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DINMS or DIW. Ugly in my book. DIU.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No 5 star rating if you pick me up in this.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Ugly White Truck Again


Yeah, it's DINMS, but you're spot on, pretty ugly. 


However, lose just a few bits, wheels and headlights for me, and you'd have a great looking truck.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jesus fvck, jared. Come on. Did not need that being the last thing I saw for the time being.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

whiteboy1 said:


> Yeah, it's DINMS, but you're spot on, pretty ugly.
> 
> 
> However, lose just a few bits, wheels and headlights for me, and you'd have a great looking truck.


Lose the wheels and the headlights are you are close to a regular Ford Platinum Edition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LOL. I ain't even mad. That is what you call ATBGE (Awful Taste But Great Execution).



jreed1337 said:


>


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

cubedfreek said:


> jesus fvck, jared. Come on. Did not need that being the last thing I saw for the time being.



Don't lie, You've always wanted to blend a European compact car with an American luxury brand. I hear it's all the rage right now. Mad scene points.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cubedfreek said:


> jesus fvck, jared. Come on. Did not need that being the last thing I saw for the time being.


No words, so I'll quote his. :facepalm:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> jesus fvck, jared. Come on. Did not need that being the last thing I saw for the time being.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


>


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

whiteboy1 said:


> Yeah, it's DINMS, but you're spot on, pretty ugly.
> 
> 
> However, lose just a few bits, wheels and headlights for me, and you'd have a great looking truck.


The headlights dont bug me too much....but just looking at that truck and i can tell i wouldn't like the owner.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> Don't lie, You've always wanted to blend a European compact car with an American luxury brand. I hear it's all the rage right now. Mad scene points.


You got me. I'm super jelly. Honestly, though, it is hilarious to see how they pulled this off. It's a hack job for sure, but it is one of the best looking hack jobs I've seen. Hahaha



Accidental L8 apex said:


> No words, so I'll quote his. :facepalm:


:beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You want to tow a heavy load but an old Oldsmobile is all you can afford.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh look. A mk3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Whole bunch of wrong here


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

whiteboy1 said:


> However, lose just a few bits, wheels and headlights for me, and you'd have a great looking truck.


Agreed.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> You want to tow a heavy load but an old Oldsmobile is all you can afford.


Nice license plate setup.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Probably lost a bet with a bunch of wealthy homophobes.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Whole bunch of wrong here


this looks like a girl who just got a job as a makeup artist at a MAC booth in Macy's.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Whole bunch of wrong here


hopefully no motorcyclists end up sitting on that wing :screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


this looks like part of some state's sex offender registry requirements


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> this looks like part of some state's sex offender registry requirements


Looks to me like someone lost a bet


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> this looks like part of some state's sex offender registry requirements


I lol'd. :laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

HackAC said:


>


you owe me a 10 second car!!11


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

3m tape all the chromez!!!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

andlf said:


>


i like this person. they took the toyota badge and made it say toy and then they saw the LE badge and said **** yeah thats going on my car :laugh:


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

freedo84gti said:


> i like this person. they took the toyota badge and made it say toy and then they saw the LE badge and said **** yeah thats going on my car :laugh:


At least they cared enough to even out the badges on each side, no one gets left out here...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

slacker01 said:


>


We have finally found his car! And it fittingly is a Prius!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I KNOW I KNOW. It isn't a car! But it's where a car should go, could go....but can't.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

That cannot be real :sly:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> That cannot be real :sly:


I see this a lot. The anchor those downguys are attached to underground is spiraled for easier "drilling" and is a minimum of 4" in diameter. That nice driveway is going to to get torn up and someone is going to be right pissed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


> That cannot be real :sly:


Looks real. The house appears to be a new build. They have probably been trying to get the electric company to do something about the pole guide wire support for months but haven't been successful yet. The house was nearing completion and they figured they should just put the driveway in (which is probably pavers and can be replaced) and sort it out after the electric company finally comes out and changes the wire. 

But the real DIW in the photo is the lack of garage (unless it is out of photo). That makes it on automotive topic for this thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somewhere in Ohio


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Does this car actually have enough torque to turn those tires?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


"Totally tubular eh"


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> "Totally tubular eh"


that whip is lit!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> that whip is lit!


The Drugs. He is on them.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In case you are at the rear of your truck and forget what the front looks like


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Hory Crap! Mixture of odd bolts and rebar cobbled together with terrible welds.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jesus Christ, I thought cutting springs was bad. That may be worse lol.


----------



## jon_570 (May 18, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Whole bunch of wrong here



Looks like rear drums. With a Brembo caliper on it.
two questions. 
Howd they get it to stay. And why dont i have one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jon_570 said:


> Looks like rear drums. With a Brembo caliper on it.
> two questions.
> Howd they get it to stay. And why dont i have one.


You need to buy the Brembo drum kit to get the caliper sticker.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> You need to buy the Brembo drum kit to get the caliper sticker.


Didn't even know this was a thing, just looked it up, it is real folks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Gives a whole new meaning to the idea of hand controls....wow, just wow.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

davewg said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to the idea of hand controls....wow, just wow.


I wonder if you wind it up, if it behaves like a motorcycle throttle :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe right. Maybe wrong. A whole lot of work though.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Somewhere in Ohio


I see nothing wrong here. Not my cup of tea but I don't hate it.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Minus the advertising and roof rack. I would rock that motiff on my car.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> I see nothing wrong here. Not my cup of tea but I don't hate it.


Plow is too small for a half ton chassis.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just the kind of limo I want to be in. A small cramped space without any windows.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Maybe right. Maybe wrong. A whole lot of work though.


Looks like he did a quality job with it. I'd give it a pass.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

bet it does an awesome stoppy


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

MatchStick said:


>


that's one way to turn a two door Wrangler into a 4 door!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


>




Better yet, is that Orca being caught? Like fishing??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

whiteboy1 said:


> Better yet, is that Orca being caught? Like fishing??


Hey it happens. You've never been 20 feet out from the beach, cast a line a caught an Orca? It's a hoot!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Maybe right. Maybe wrong. A whole lot of work though.


I've seen it done before, just not to that.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Hey it happens. You've never been 20 feet out from the beach, cast a line a caught an Orca? It's a hoot!


Most fun I've ever had using a ultra light.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

20thAna3282 said:


> Most fun I've ever had using a ultra light.


Handlining is more fun.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I see nothing wrong here. Not my cup of tea but I don't hate it.


same, DINMS


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Maybe right. Maybe wrong. A whole lot of work though.


...it's wrong to chop up an mk2 but...:laugh: awesome!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Related:






:laugh:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

I miss Jupiler. Nothing like cheap Belgian beer 

Maybe now that InBev owns it, I can relive my youth and purchase it in the US. Even though it is the Belgian equivalent of Budweiser...I can still feel eurotrash by drinking Belgian swill (although Stella ain't bad  ))


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that rollergolf. That thing looks like tons of fun!


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That. is. AWESOME!


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

MikkiJayne said:


> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop watching this... Hilarious!!!!


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

*The only Cadillac and boot I saw while in U.K.*


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

*Has this been posted before? Sorry if ROZAP.*

JGh254k by Francesco Sgaramella, on Flickr


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

If dude is handicapped, that rear bumper is DIR.^

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> If dude is handicapped, that rear bumper is DIR.^
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Mentally too.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dviking mk2 said:


> If dude is handicapped, that rear bumper is DIR.^
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Only if he shats or showers there. :thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Only if he shats or showers there.


 Exactly.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Using your old iPhone for a rearview camera system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Claff said:


>


Is this like American Hawk? I swear I see new pics of it everyday.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

at work. in chrome letters on the back it says "LA NEGRA"

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Funny, not wrong


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Rx8?
At least we know that car lacks the torque to seriously stress the wheels.
And probably still stronger than fake wheels.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Funny, not wrong


DIR


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Using your old iPhone for a rearview camera system.


That might work with a 7 Plus lol 

Kind of like a Cadillac CT5 mirror on a budget :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


Yes, proper term is trip whip.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Honestly though, what else would you do with that rolling dumpster fire? **** cars deserve **** mods.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>





spockcat said:


>


Uh, ok (backs away slowly). :sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Honestly though, what else would you do with that rolling dumpster fire? **** cars deserve **** mods.


Because you know you want to see more;


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Honestly though, what else would you do with that rolling dumpster fire? **** cars deserve **** mods.


Is this your way of admitting that you did similar mods to your Rabbit?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Is this your way of admitting that you did similar mods to your Rabbit?


It's a dumpster fire in its own right, but I did not bolt (presumably fake?) 2 different styles of spare wheels to my Rabbit.

Side pipes are dope though.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> Side pipes are *dope* though.


You misspelled poop


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> You misspelled poop


Remind me not to smoke a dip at your place.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Side pipes are dope though.


Considering the car uses a 2.6 liter carbureted Mitsubishi engine, putting out a mighty 105 hp, the size of the side pipes are completely appropriate.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Because you know you want to see more;


You know what this needs? It needs the wheels on the fenders to be clocks. Of course then it won't be timeless, so maybe not.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Is this your way of admitting that you did similar mods to your Rabbit?


  


Metallitubby said:


> You misspelled poop


 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


:startseveryconversation: What? One of my best friends is black. :startseveryconversation:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VA-Dubber said:


> :startseveryconversation: What? One of my best friends is black. :startseveryconversation:


I just find it wrong that they did up a Japanese car like this. Shouldn't this be a Camaro or a Mustang?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I just find it wrong that they did up a Japanese car like this. Shouldn't this be a Camaro or a Mustang?


Yes this. This would make it soooo much more "heritage-y". :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I just find it wrong that they did up a Japanese car like this. Shouldn't this be a Camaro or a Mustang?


Dodge Ram.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

VA-Dubber said:


> :startseveryconversation: What? One of my best friends is black. :startseveryconversation:


"Built in Ohio" heritage.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Dodge Ram.


That wouldn't be DIW. That would be Alabama.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> That wouldn't be DIW. That would be Alabama.


Y'all ain't ne'er been to Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> That wouldn't be DIW. That would be Alabama.


I drove through the entire state of Alabama twice, and to this day, I see more confederate flags on my 10 minute drive to work in northern Illinois. In fact, I never saw a single one in AL. So I'll let AL off the hook here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^ but it has a  on it so its not to be taken seriously.

... wait, no. Your right. Burn it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> I drove through the entire state of Alabama twice, and to this day, I see more confederate flags on my 10 minute drive to work in northern Illinois. In fact, I never saw a single one in AL. So I'll let AL off the hook here.


They just removed them from the state capitol 18 months ago and you probably didn't go to Talladega.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> They just removed them from the state capitol 18 months ago and you probably didn't go to Talladega.


Route 65 through Birmingham and Montgomery. You'd think I'd see one. At least on a car or something. I took a slight detour before Florida, so I was out in the country of AL for a while, and still saw none. Don't know why I'm surprised though. Illinois is pretty jam-packed with hillbillies.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> ^^^ but it has a  on it so its not to be taken seriously.
> 
> ... wait, no. Your right. Burn it.


No, he's wrong. Buy the thing, pull the hideous parts off of the car right then and there in front of the guy, tow home and restore the car. To add insult to insult, leave the parts in the guys driveway. :laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

patrikman said:


> Y'all ain't ne'er been to Myrtle Beach.


Oh I have!  


Air and water do mix said:


> No, he's wrong. Buy the thing, pull the hideous parts off of the car right then and there in front of the guy, tow home and restore the car. To add insult to insult, leave the parts in the guys driveway.


I like this^ idea for a few I've seen on the last few pages. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Right, wrong, heresy, or photoshop?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

^^ In some bizarre-o way that is slightly appealing.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> No, he's wrong. Buy the thing, pull the hideous parts off of the car right then and there in front of the guy, tow home and restore the car. To add insult to insult, leave the parts in the guys driveway. :laugh:


I like your thinking, but it'll still need to be cleansed with fire.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Right, wrong, heresy, or photoshop?


Lower it.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ heresy and I love it.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

cubedfreek said:


> ^^ heresy and I love it.


Rat potty, kinda dig it.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

custom exhaust on the cheap


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Looks real. The house appears to be a new build. They have probably been trying to get the electric company to do something about the pole guide wire support for months but haven't been successful yet. The house was nearing completion and they figured they should just put the driveway in (which is probably pavers and can be replaced) and sort it out after the electric company finally comes out and changes the wire.
> 
> But the real DIW in the photo is the lack of garage (unless it is out of photo). That makes it on automotive topic for this thread.


Then the paving contractor would have left that section out ?? As a project manager of construction I cannot see any way I would let this happen, at least not to that detail...

On the same topic I did see someone cut one of those once, NOT a good idea !! it ended in an emergency visit !!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> custom exhaust on the cheap


Eh, DIR. Cheap and easy way to see how annoying your car will be with "sport exhaust."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


> Then the paving contractor would have left that section out ?? As a project manager of construction I cannot see any way I would let this happen, at least not to that detail...


Have you seen the types of crews that do this kind of work?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Right, wrong, heresy, or photoshop?


http://www.maxim.com/rides/toyota-land-cruiser-hot-rod-breaks-rules-2016-9


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.maxim.com/rides/toyota-land-cruiser-hot-rod-breaks-rules-2016-9


I say it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> I say it's pretty damn cool.


Looks cool, yeah.
Probably drives like ass and rides like a wheelbarrow.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

He turned that Altima into a leather daddy


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Because laptops are for ayholes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> http://www.maxim.com/rides/toyota-land-cruiser-hot-rod-breaks-rules-2016-9


DIR for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Really?


Maybe they work for/own the porn companies?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


The bottom plate on the bumper is what got me. :laugh:


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Really?


If Pornhub paid for my car, they could put whatever they want on it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

fergysan564 said:


> If Pornhub paid for my car, they could put whatever they want on it.


Dildos?


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

P Q said:


> Dildos?


Couldn't care less.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

to each their own I guess:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> to each their own I guess:laugh:


Q: What's the different between an Audi and a BMW?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Q: What's the different between an Audi and a BMW?


A: 300 dildos


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Q: What's the different between an Audi and a BMW?


I'm still laughing. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> I like your thinking, but it'll still need to be cleansed with sandblasting and a plasma cutter.


Fixed. :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> Because laptops are for ayholes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a car hiding in that pic? DIW in the DIW thread? That's DIW.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Really?


The owner replied, "Really. They also installed 9 Go-Pros inside and gave me another just in case."

This is stolen from a guy who inspects auction cars.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

fergysan564 said:


> Couldn't care less.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


>


Now that is a stinger!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Now that is a stinger!


I'd hate to be rear-ended by that.




































































... or would I?


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Did anyone else notice the ultimate Florida experience separating the lanes, that sea shell, palm, fish print is the epitome of tacky. Reminds me of the hideous sea shell sinks that people used in the 90's, light blues, and greens, maybe magenta to match the carpet in your bathroom:facepalm: Why the F*#% do you have carpet in the bathroom anyways?:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Q: What's the different between an Audi and a BMW?





core5 said:


> A: 300 dildos


(long buzzer sound) 

Sorry, the answer we were looking for was _"BMWs keep their ****s on the inside"_


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

@McMike said:


> (long buzzer sound)
> 
> Sorry, the answer we were looking for was _"BMWs keep their ****s on the inside"_


Huh? Thought it was that Audi's are fake d!^*$, while the BMW"s are a real d!^*$.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> ... or would I?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


That is awesome


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just because you can....................................


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Joosh said:


> That is awesome


You like the window vent fender flair?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thuggin for Christ with the Star of David on the rear pillar?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Joosh said:


> That is awesome


👏

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk
Hard to believe anyone could be that cheap/lazy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How do these things actually turn?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> How do these things actually turn?


Not very well, since that's also a candidate for the parking thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just what every car needs; TVs in the doors


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HA HA!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No words!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I was about to post this video and say "Stay classy, China", but after seeing the last few AMERICAN cars, these Chinese mods are actually pretty decent in comparison...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> No words!


In a weird way, that is actually kind of cool.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> No words!


this is only DIW if you are a filthy Star Trek fan or something. its awesome.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> this is only DIW if you are a filthy Star Trek fan or something. its awesome.


Speaking of Star Trek https://youtu.be/onZQ0AxmDr4?t=100

And he's also the dude who had the Star Wars Del Sol 










Doing it nerdy, maybe.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Doing it nerdy, maybe.


This could really go somewhere. New homemade "how to" video coming soon? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> This could really go somewhere. New homemade "how to" video coming soon? :laugh: :laugh:


Nope. One less video on the internet is one less GIF on the internet.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Nope. One less video on the internet is one less GIF on the internet.


There are never enough GIFs on the internet. Don't be silly.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> HA HA!


Did his camo jacket-wearing GF borrow his truck?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> How do these things actually turn?


They turn about as well as their credit scores increase.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

very mild.. but somehow really irritated me.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> Catholic Crotch Grab



LOL! :laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Thuggin for Christ with the Star of David on the rear pillar?


Rub some coconut oil in that dashboard to get rid of those surface cracks. Thank me later.


Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

HackAC said:


> Rub some coconut oil in that crack.


This again?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> Rub some coconut oil in that dashboard to get rid of those surface cracks. Thank me later.


LOL
1) I'm not tracking down the guy who took the photo.
2) Coconut oil isn't going to rejoin the pieces of the dashboard back together.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> 2) Coconut oil isn't going to rejoin the pieces of the dashboard back together.


Join us in the "coconut legality" thread


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Join us in the "coconut legality" thread


I must have missed that one.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I must have missed that one.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8454873-Legal-status-of-coconuts


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

logicallychallenged said:


>


That's a nice dashboard. 5/5 No coconut needed.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8454873-Legal-status-of-coconuts


Ooook.... :laugh:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Is this 'a thing'...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

maybe wrong but might be right


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> No words!


We went down to my moms place in SoCal and took my wife and daughter out to Victoria Gardens. Just so happened that it was this big Star Wars event thing going on with a fun treasure hunt of sorts for kids, book and school related activities. A bunch of people walking around in costume, they had a guy with a 3D printer making little keepsakes for the kids, all kinds of crafts, and a rock band that was dressed up playing old songs in the center of the mall. It was a ton of fun. This car was also there, appropriately enough.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> maybe wrong but might be right


DIW IMO Billy Joel 

Especially that flat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIY Ford Sport Trac


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> DIW Ford Sport Trac


Fixed.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm up in the air about this one. The car is kind of cool for a donk. But the DIW part is HERE.



> Up for consideration is my fully custom 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Limo. This isn’t your ordinary limo,* this limo has over $150,000 *invested… as is up for auction at an extremely low reserve. This limo has been featured in TV commercials, music videos, many magazines and articles, movies, and more (links included). The Fleetwood was featured in a Pitbull Dr. Pepper Commercial, as well as a Rick Ross and DJ Khaled Music Video. Has also been showcased at opening games for the University of Miami. The vehicle has been to SEMA in 2007 and 2008. Has been to several Dub Shows, US TOP CUSTOM SHOWS, and many many more. The truck has won awards like Best Car, Best Suspension. Crowned the Best Lifted Donk Style Vehicle of its era by many. This is the definition of a one of a kind vehicle. None of the work on this truck is a hack job, this is all professionally done by nationally renowned custom car builder Frank Carralero from Red’s Hydraulics Miami.
> 
> This 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood limo was fully customized by Red’s Miami. The front suspension is a Red’s 20” spindle with 8” Slam Specialties bags and Red’s pro steering kit. The rear suspension comes with a long travel 4 link with bags by Slam Specialties and Rancho Reservoir shocks. The compressors are 7-gallon Air Zeniths. The brakes consist of 13 ½” cross dilled, slotted, zinc plated rotors with a four-piston billet caliper. The wheels are 30” TIS Modular and the tires are Pirelli Scorpions. The front grill is an E&G Classics and the paint was done by EZ Mobil Paint with pinstripes by Al Torres of Red’s. The seats are customized brown and green suede. This Cadillac comes complete with a full audio/video setup. A Jensen DVD/TV radio was installed along with two 26” LCD Displays. Also installed was eight sets of MB Quart components 6 ½” PBH216 and 5 ¼” PBH213, audio control, EQL, two MB Quart PAB4100 amplifiers for highs and two MB Quart PAB1200 amplifiers for lows. Four 12” PWH304 subwoofers, five Red Top Optimas, two Tsunami, two Farao digital capacitors, and tsunami wires. Custom fiberglass door panels and sub box were also built. Custom Johnny Walker custom built by Premier Custom Sound.
> *
> WINNING BID: $17,000*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I'm up in the air about this one. The car is kind of cool for a donk. But the DIW part is HERE.


That model is DIR 

Did I miss something else ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheels got repo'd


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

cubedfreek said:


> We went down to my moms place in SoCal and took my wife and daughter out to Victoria Gardens. Just so happened that it was this big Star Wars event thing going on with a fun treasure hunt of sorts for kids, book and school related activities. A bunch of people walking around in costume, they had a guy with a 3D printer making little keepsakes for the kids, all kinds of crafts, and a rock band that was dressed up playing old songs in the center of the mall. It was a ton of fun. This car was also there, appropriately enough.



I'm ok with it. This guy... It's his thing. In front of the Z, you can see his Del Sol. Which I've seen on here a bunch of times.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Couldn't afford a Jeep Cherokee










Yes, he removed his doors. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'm up in the air about this one. The car is kind of cool for a donk. But the DIW part is HERE.


If I had just 5 minutes with that I would probably smash the hell out of it. 




Chick is cute too.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Wood plow


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that suspension arrangement looks sketch.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd love to see this driving


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I have one of those in Hill Climb Racing 2. They handle terribly.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I'd love to see this driving


What are the six white shocks in the front for?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Emmett? Is that you???


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a poor mans sherp. Maybe it floats?


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Looks like a poor mans sherp. Maybe it floats?


thats Doing It Awesome


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

GTIanz said:


> thats Doing It Awesome


It gets better 

https://youtu.be/TaGY1PXTAqs


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

PerL said:


> What are the six white shocks in the front for?



i think thats to minimize the ever present "death-wobble" ... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

"1996 Ford Mustang GT"



> 1996 Ford Mustang GT modified.V8, 5 speed manual transmission.
> 
> Full on custom exterior with *heavily modified body panels*, custom front and rear end.
> 
> ...


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

What in the actual fvck? Send it to the scrapper. How much is he planning on selling that monstrosity for?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

cubedfreek said:


> How much is he planning on selling that monstrosity for?


Hopefully enough to pay for English lessons.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Please enlighten me...what movie was that piece of **** supposedly in?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Please enlighten me...what movie was that piece of **** supposedly in?


There was a link to a video in the quoted text.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

psychovolvo said:


> "1996 ford mustang gt"


laugh out loud


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> There was a link to a video in the quoted text.


Oh. Didn't watch that. Now I have. So it's a ****ty commercial prop. Neat. It's not worth its weight in scrap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PsychoVolvo said:


> "1996 Ford Mustang GT"


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-Ford-Mustang-gt-/132088431393


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh lawd. $2000 USD starting bid. But it was in a Rexona TV commercial


Ok, WTF is Rexona?


EDIT: Its deodorant brands!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Formula 1 called. They want their wing back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chain drive. RWD only. This should last about 100 feet.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Formula 1 called. They want their wing back.


Massive wings are becoming very popular with the stance/ex-stance scene, unfortunately we will probably be seeing the more often and taken to 'full retard' levels.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Chain drive. RWD only. This should last about 100 feet.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/utl43lk.jpg


That looks like one of my first-try Lego contraptions that always flew apart.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess this guy didn't have much to work with.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I guess this guy didn't have much to work with.


The rider is metro and likes it swiftly in the ass.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

@McMike said:


> There was a link to a video in the quoted text.


This is epic:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


was this picture taken during a dream sequence or flashback?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> was this picture taken during a dream sequence or flashback?


Since you like it so much here is another


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Since you like it so much here is another


that things ridiculous lol, it looks shopped


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

core5 said:


>


"When Bros Attack"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> that things ridiculous lol, it looks shopped


It is shopped. They drove a stock jeep into a shop and modified it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> It is shopped. They drove a stock jeep into a shop and modified it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

WTF is that? College campus _"security"?


_









Not the car itself is wrong, but whatever the owner did to piss off his GF / wife:what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is that? College campus _"security"?
> 
> _


_

City of Sacramento Police. How much respect are you going to have for a policeman driving a PT Cruiser? And who is he going to catch with that, someone driving a Toyota Prius?_


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


What? It' a four lug, right?


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> What? It' a four lug, right?


4 1/2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

>


I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


You are assuming it can go fast enough (without scaring the poop out of the rider) to even need a front brake.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


It has two front brakes. They're just not on the front is all.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


XwalkerX would ride.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> WTF is that? College campus _"security"?
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Those are speed holes. They make the car go faster. Duh.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Those are speed holes. They make the car go faster. Duh.


 That is true. Besides even if they want to go back to stock it should be easy as its only a miner fix.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you really want a sports car but also have to haul hay bales for your horse - Miatacamino


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fine vehicle from JMW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


Here too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Was going to get a wrap but he had a lot of lot disco balls that he wasn't using.


----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

This guy is driving












spockcat said:


> Was going to get a wrap but he had a lot of lot disco balls that he wasn't using.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Here too


Google Fiero trike... been done many times to varying degrees of wackiness


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> That is true. Besides even if they want to go back to stock it should be easy as its only a miner fix.


Near perfection! :thumbup::laugh:

Is it important to pick the correct hole diameter and placement?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

rick8018 said:


> Near perfection! :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> Is it important to pick the correct hole diameter and placement?


Oh absolutely. I know all about hole diameter and placement. Any future question just ax me:thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Was going to get a wrap but he had a lot of lot disco balls that he wasn't using.


that's gotta be a hazard for other drivers when the sun hits it


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> KiaSoul.jpg


is this a promo vehicle for "haus of Vapor"? if so, then DIR... it got your attention, just needs a fog machine. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> is this a promo vehicle for "haus of Vapor"? if so, then DIR... it got your attention, just needs a fog machine. :laugh:


More likely just some bro that likes to advertise that HE vapes.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> More likely just some bro that likes to advertise that HE vapes.


Anyone who vapes is DIW.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

cubedfreek said:


> Anyone who vapes is DIW.


Depends what.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Depends what.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Depends what.


Can you vape IPA? Or just the hops aromas?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

this conversation is DIW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Yeah, who puts later model sedan hubcaps on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I'm no'mad


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FCA last gasp; Abarth everything


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Secret new Maserati model caught without camo


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


https://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/comments/5ut7ok/clearly_a_floor_model_xpost_rcars/



spockcat said:


>


https://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car...this_monstrosity_in_an_auto_trader_three_bel/



spockcat said:


> FCA last gasp; Abarth everything


https://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car...eryone_knows_dodges_special_vehicle_division/



spockcat said:


>


https://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/comments/5unqlz/just_a_****ty_car_in_general/



Stop stealing the images you post. Word filter will break the links but every single post is from Reddit and you give no credit to the original sources.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> Stop stealing the images you post. Word filter will break the links but every single post is from Reddit and you give no credit to the original sources.


I'll share what is available publicly via Imgur or other sources and on topic for this thread. And the Bel Air is from the seller's website.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I'll share what is available publicly via Imgur or other sources and on topic for this thread. And the Bel Air is from the seller's website.


...and here I thought you were taking all the pictures yourself. :sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> ...and here I thought *you built all the cars* yourself. :sly:


ftfy


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out that there is no front brake yet. TCL, you're slacking.


Drums of death?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Drums of death?


There wasn't a drum brake in the hub. You can see the bolt circle for the disc on the hub too.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> I'll share what is available publicly via Imgur or other sources and on topic for this thread. And the Bel Air is from the seller's website.


You're stealing by representing the images as your own and not giving credit to the original sources.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fergysan564 said:


> You're stealing by representing the images as your own and not giving credit to the original sources.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

fergysan564 said:


> You're stealing by representing the images as your own and not giving credit to the original sources.


They're non-copywritten images being posted from one public forum to another. Go guard a different crosswalk. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

If you add Spockcat to you ignore list, a lot of these threads kinda become relevant again.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm no'mad


So good.:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*STFU! Talking is DIW



*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> You're stealing by representing the images as your own and not giving credit to the original sources.


So all the images posted on reddit are from the original source? 

Go find the source of the below image. 



KeiCar said:


> *STFU! Talking is DIW
> *


*

Yes Sir!









*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

One would think the owner of this viper has some sort of mental deficiency, but that's none of my business.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> One would think the owner of this viper has some sort of mental deficiency, but that's none of my business.


I think different pics of this same car were posted here a while back. That thing is god-awful. I hate it more now than the last time I saw it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> I think different pics of this same car were posted here a while back. That thing is god-awful. I hate it more now than the last time I saw it.


This is the DIW thread, of course it was. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-thread&p=101676657&viewfull=1#post101676657

Looking forward to seeing it again real soon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Challenger sedan model spotted


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

...ehh, at least the panels line up.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> New Challenger sedan model spotted


"480 credit score won't finance a Challenger? I'll show them"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> ...ehh, at least the panels line up.


I agree. Not sure about the overall taste, but the quality seems to be there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> New Challenger sedan model spotted



Coronet.
I can dig it (if done well)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Well I guess Chrysler will be able to sell 3 of them.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Well I guess Chrysler will be able to sell 3 of them.


Yes, but not finance.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> This is the DIW thread, of course it was.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-thread&p=101676657&viewfull=1#post101676657
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it again real soon.


No problem, is this soon enough?










Photo credit: some guy in a parking lot.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Photo credit: some guy in a parking lot found on Reddit


Fixed for you.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No problem, is this soon enough?
> 
> Photo credit: some guy in a parking lot.


Don't forget, by the third or fourth time it needs to be a screenshot.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

C'mon man, I'm getting old and can't see these small photos. Please post larger size next time

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

If you squint your eyes, you'll get a headache.


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> If you squint your eyes, you'll get a headache.


The Bughatti 3000!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mk7Rules said:


> The Bughatti 3000!


A true supercar.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A true _*pruevian*_ supercar.


FIFY.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevision/videos/1489513681090737/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What kind of car is this?










Obviously a race car of some sort, given the two point harness.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Is hospital food that bad?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Trump pic


Please leave political photos out of this thread. We don't want it locked or black holed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

I'll allow the Camaro. But wtf is that garage monstrosity of a home across the street.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

bmann said:


> I'll allow the Camaro. But wtf is that garage monstrosity of a home across the street.


Duplex?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

rs4-380 said:


> Duplex?


This. Two mailboxes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I didn't think Ferrari ever painted any of their vehicles green?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I didn't think Ferrari ever painted any of their vehicles green?


It's a Buick. Look at the three portholes on the front fender.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's a Buick. Look at the three portholes on the front fender.


I've never heard of the Ferrari Buick model? Must have been very limited production.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I've never heard of the Ferrari Buick model? Must have been very limited production.



Canada only. Not sold anywhere else.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I didn't think Ferrari ever painted any of their vehicles green?


The super rare Italian Racing Green.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I didn't think Ferrari ever painted any of their vehicles green?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's a Buick. Look at the three portholes on the front fender.


That's obviously a Lampadati Trioporte


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I could not find any with portholes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://www.motorward.com/wp-content/images/2014/09/green-599-0.jpg





Ryan1981 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170226/df0319c53ea3ce824d6c662eb0c3ada4.jpg


Nobody understand a joke even when you throw in a  ??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What is it about pickup trucks and bad airbrush work?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> What is it about pickup trucks and bad airbrush work?


jesus take the helm!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


It's good to see jesus spending quality time with the mask kid.
Too bad T-Pain couldn't make it.


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

JesusTakeTheWheelTailgate.jpg

Still got his Mccain/Palin bumper sticker


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> What kind of car is this?


Must be one of them new Japanese sports cars.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/Mi...c/19_10031884_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_100_48











> (Translated)
> Selling my Mazda Miata in perfect condition A1++++++
> Fully equipped with air conditioning, high-performance transmission.
> Always in the garage never winter driven or rain driven.
> ...


Dat pipe.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/Mi...c/19_10031884_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_100_48
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only interested in cars that are at least A1+++++++ or better condition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

special BMW model sold only in the ME


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/Mi...c/19_10031884_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_100_48
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat pipe


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/Mi...c/19_10031884_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_100_48
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_[Checks location]_ Whelp, it is very, how do you say... French? And definite CP on the $18.5 stacks, even in CDN.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


>


Is that a stripper using Jesus on the cross as a pole? :sly:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

cplessl said:


> _[Checks location]_ Whelp, it is very, how do you say... French? And definite CP on the $18.5 stacks, even in CDN.


You would be surprised how many Miatas look like this here. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Is that a stripper using Jesus on the cross as a pole? :sly:


Negative. Its stripper Jesus.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I didn't think Ferrari ever painted any of their vehicles green?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Negative. Its stripper Jesus.


f--k.
Can't believe I actually googled that.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Is that a stripper using Jesus on the cross as a pole? :sly:


Sadly, I recognize it as a lineman. I've seen a car near where I work more than once with something like:










But pole dancing Jesus is good. lol


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

@McMike said:


> I could not find any with portholes


Even as an example of green, this thing belongs no where near a DIW thread.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> f--k.
> Can't believe I actually googled that.


 Damn, I was just making a funny but OF COURSE that's a thing....:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Sadly, I recognize it as a lineman.


That's what I thought, too.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> That's what I thought, too.


I would guess, it has to do with Klein tools logo... basically the mac-tools of lineman


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Either DIW or this is a very,very rare Ford Baur Crown Victoria Cabriolet.  LX model nonetheless!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Egz said:


> Sadly, I recognize it as a lineman. I've seen a car near where I work more than once with something like:



Ahem, as an HR employee at a utility company, I think it's Line_worker_


:laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

whiteboy1 said:


> Ahem, as an HR employee at a utility company, I think it's Line_worker_
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I get the joke, but how many women linemen are there? 3 in the world?


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I get the joke, but how many women linemen are there? 3 in the world?


this thread jack is def diw, thats my fault. 


however, it's literally part of my job to increase the number of women in our trades. we have a pretty good group of them here though and just hired two more.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I get the joke, but how many women linemen are there? 3 in the world?


All it takes is one to warrant the name change.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

whiteboy1 said:


> however, it's literally part of my job to increase the number of women in our trades. we have a pretty good group of them here though and just hired two more.



That can be done two ways:
Bring women into the trade.
Or.
Get existing to change sexes.

Tranny lineman.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Damn, I was just making a funny but OF COURSE that's a thing....:laugh:


You're way behind, crossfit has been around a while now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is what happens when you legalize pot


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ditto. and throw in an environmentalist slant.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you legalize pot


looks like a mentally disabled transformer


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you legalize pot


Might be a bit worse than pot. Maybe vapes. :laugh:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I would put money up that Colorado has some of the worst modified WRX's in the country


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you legalize pot


What in the actual ****. Someone please explain the tow hitch receiver? I don't have the time to get into everything else wrong here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> What in the actual ****. Someone please explain the tow hitch receiver? I don't have the time to get into everything else wrong here.


Probably so they can put their bike on a hitch in the front and they probably have another hitch on the rear for their snowboard rack. 




Speaking of bikes on a hitch rack, I saw last night while out on my motorcycle a tourist who had two bikes wrapped in black plastic on a hitch rack on their car. The only time you could see the car in the dark from behind was when his center mounted brake light was lit when braking. No other lights or his license plate showed from the rear. Where are the cops when you need them??? :facepalm: :screwy:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

are those cut up motorcycle crash bars on the sides of the bumper?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> What in the actual ****. Someone please explain the tow hitch receiver? I don't have the time to get into everything else wrong here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite part is the mad-tyte color matched bundt cake pan on the roof. What in the actual ****, indeed.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> This is what happens when you legalize pot
> 
> Down'sSyndromeTransformerSubie.jpg


Oh yeah? Do explain how you could possibly know this flat brimmer's strange taste has more than f**k all to do with pot?

Pot exists outside of CO... film at 11.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

whiteboy1 said:


> Ahem, as an HR employee at a utility company, I think it's Line_worker_
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 I'm in the sewer business, and we are moving away from the term "manhole"......pen1s-catcher is the latest fad.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> Oh yeah? Do explain how you could possibly know this flat brimmer's strange taste has more than f**k all to do with pot?
> 
> Pot exists outside of CO... film at 11.


Here, have a toke. You're a non-sense of humor having ass when your not high. :thumbup:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> f--k.
> Can't believe I actually googled that.




This is most excellent! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Might be a bit worse than pot. Maybe vapes. :laugh:


Wheel well flares are spaced out about a inch and a half.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

BongTechnician said:


> Oh yeah? Do explain how you could possibly know this flat brimmer's strange taste has more than f**k all to do with pot?
> 
> Pot exists outside of CO... film at 11.


Yeah but it's got CO plates and dayglo paint everywhere. I bet his mom's garage is lit by UV lights and has a ****ty smelling couch.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

AdrockMK2 said:


> My favorite part is the mad-tyte color matched bundt cake pan on the roof. What in the actual ****, indeed.


Clearly, the car needed a hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> looks like a mentally disabled transformer


Moonimus Moon


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

He's just trying to make America great again...


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Here, have a toke. *You're a non-sense of humor having ass when your not high.* :thumbup:


QFT



bmann said:


> Yeah but it's got CO plates and dayglo paint everywhere. I bet his mom's garage is lit by UV lights and has a ****ty smelling couch.


And your probably right... point is, legalization has nothing to do with that monstrosity. A "Huffed paint since pre-teen" theory holds more water.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

.LSinLV. said:


> I'm in the sewer business, and we are moving away from the term "manhole"......pen1s-catcher is the latest fad.


From "manhole" to "pen1s-catcher"!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Funniest thing I've read in a while!:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> And your probably right... point is, legalization has nothing to do with that monstrosity. A "Huffed paint since pre-teen" theory holds more water.


Point is the pot reference is a joke just like everything bad that happens in FL is from bath salts or everything bad in Ohio is from possums.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

AtlantaDad said:


> He's just trying to make America great again...


I think he is trying a little too hard


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Point is the pot reference is a joke just like everything bad that happens in FL is from bath salts or everything bad in Ohio is from possums.


Possums on heroin, apparently. We've gone from the rust belt to the use that belt to tie off with. :screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

this has got to be a photoshop. Yet it is for sale here: https://m.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=90912222


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What? Poor guy works all day and the only time he has to replace his bushings that wear out monthly is at night...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Moonimus Moon


incontinentia buttocks


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Take a look at this. At $250K, it's obviously CP. It would still be CP if is was complete.

The DIW to me is sharing all these photos where you can identify all the missing parts. 










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/6024102002.html


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Take a look at this. At $250K, it's obviously CP. It would still be CP if is was complete.
> 
> The DIW to me is sharing all these photos where you can identify all the missing parts.
> 
> ...


What does CP mean?

So basically he is selling a Ferrari engine and other misc. parts for 250k? Man, that thing is trash.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Egz said:


> What does CP mean?
> 
> So basically he is selling a Ferrari engine and other misc. parts for 250k? Man, that thing is trash.


crackpipe


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

250k for something thats not even close to finished :screwy: the hell


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*CPWBS


*​Crack Pipe with Bath Salts. WTF is that thing supposed to be?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VWmk3GTI said:


> 250k for something thats not even close to finished :screwy: the hell


I posted this in the craigslist thread..


@McMike said:


> This one might deserve it's own thread, or at least a post in the DIW thread.
> Let's make a list of things not mentioned in this ad.
> 
> No driveshaft
> ...


Engine is from a Lancia Thema. It's a 200bhp transverse 308 engine, which explains the lack of transmission. They had to remove it and sump up the bottom. 



















Found some more info. Apparently Rich Evans had his hands on it.










There are some photos of rear radiator here.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/italian-thoroughbred-in-ford-clothing/
http://www.engineswapdepot.com/?p=4509

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...mehow-looks-natural-photo-gallery-103017.html

Dude, $250K? Really? For an unfinished SEMA car that never ran, and you DON'T mention that in your ad?

At least the turbochargers aren't being fed by the bumper like they were when it was at SEMA


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

And judging from the tint on the windshield, I bet the interior is very "sparse". :laugh:


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Getting your money's worth out of your tires. Might belong in the doing it right thread.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Rich people are rich because they don't waste money on frivolous things...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Rich people are rich because they don't waste money on frivolous things...


Nah. They are rich because they spend less than they make. What they do spend may or may not be spent on frivolous things.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

VWmk3GTI said:


> 250k for something thats not even close to finished :screwy: the hell


http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/turbocharged-ferrari-powered-ford-hot-rod-thinking-outside-box/

Apparently someone who understands should pay all the money ever.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

wired to the turn signals


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roll Royce's "Chrome Period"


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Roll Royce's "Chrome Period"


What. The. Hell?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

import600 said:


> http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/turbocharged-ferrari-powered-ford-hot-rod-thinking-outside-box/
> 
> Apparently someone who understands should pay all the money ever.


Is there something I'm missing? Does the $250K price include the rest of the work? 

The details in the link you provided said the engine runs, and that is has a 6 speed transmission. They must not have looked at the photos. 

They also said 


> If there is one thing a Ferrari V8 does better than a Ford V8, it’s that glorious high-rpm sound.


Not sure what the redline was on that Lancia engine, but it's gonna sound a lot like that Ford with its cross-plane crankshaft.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

found the man with the world's smallest p*n*s and he is from Florida too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> found the man with the world's smallest p*n*s and he is from Florida too.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9H7iVw9.jpg


He is using it for actual work (towing).
..
Tho I notice lots of bro-dozers with landscaping or painting decals.. I guess what's more 'Mercia that writing off a bro-dozer as a work vehicle?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I guess I'll give him a pass....sort of. Can't a F350 tow at least 12,000lbs (trailer says 6ton)? If not certainly the 450/550 can before going heavy duty.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> found the man with the world's smallest p*n*s and he is from Florida too.
> 
> JustBuyABigRigDummy.jpg


So small, its a handicap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I guess I'll give him a pass....sort of. Can't a F350 tow at least 12,000lbs (trailer says 6ton)? If not certainly the 450/550 can before going heavy duty.


An F250 will tow 12,000 to 13,000 lbs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This Mercury owner has entered his golden years.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

spockcat said:


> This Mercury owner has entered his golden years.
> 
> <gold mercury>


i've seen way way worse.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MN Mongo said:


> i've seen way way worse.


This isn't some kids VW or Honda. Who goes through the trouble of removing parts and painting them on a Mercury Grand Marquis?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I once tried to paint an under hood item and its pretty damn hard since the part needs to be virgin clean. Paint just doesn't want to stick otherwise.


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Dave said:


> Getting your money's worth out of your tires. Might belong in the doing it right thread.


Craigslist: ***Set of 4 RACING SLICKS*** like new, $500 each


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This isn't some kids VW or Honda. Who goes through the trouble of removing parts and painting them on a Mercury Grand Marquis?


Judging by the overspray on the AC lines... I don't know that much was actually _removed_ to be painted. :laugh:
Sweet gold PCM, battery carrier strap, and AC charge port cap. Don't think I've seen any of them before.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think the printer added an extra E to the guy's windshield sticker


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

import600 said:


> http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/turbocharged-ferrari-powered-ford-hot-rod-thinking-outside-box/
> 
> Apparently someone who understands should pay all the money ever.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> this has got to be a photoshop. Yet it is for sale here: https://m.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=90912222


Of course it is, those are 16" Audi A6 wheels


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I guess what's more 'Mercia that writing off a bro-dozer as a work vehicle?


5 inches of suspension and body lift with a 5 in. drop hitch. Offroad tires for those drives to Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just another hillbilly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

early Tesla Model 3 spotted


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

^^

Left the hybrid badge though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Wait now the Civic was offered in hybrid trim for a while now wasn't it? If so and this is at least that....eh, badge engineering for what, who are you impressing....


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Is there something I'm missing? Does the $250K price include the rest of the work?
> 
> The details in the link you provided said the engine runs, and that is has a 6 speed transmission. They must not have looked at the photos.
> 
> ...


I was just paraphrasing the builder. Way way overpriced.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

going to need a translator


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe should upgrade the spensh bruh?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Isn't that the new Toyota Mirai?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> going to need a translator


This is my parent's money and I own more than one white belt (fist pump). opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> going to need a translator


That's a quote from a guest on Dr Phil. It's a recent viral clip of a very bratty teenager.

See also "Ain't nobody got time for dat," and "They rapin' e'erybody up in here"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Isn't that the new Toyota Mirai?


Although the Toyota is nearly as ugly, this isn't one of them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just what every Cadillac needs :screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Maybe should upgrade the spensh bruh?


That's just a mustang doing mustang things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmmm that license plate. Blue background with white lettering, where I'm from that's a municipal vehicle:what:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Dave said:


> Getting your money's worth out of your tires. Might belong in the doing it right thread.


Looks like a Blizzak WS-50, so I'm gonna say it looks pretty ineffective for winter driving at this point, and probably a hazard for the past 10k miles at least.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Maybe should upgrade the spensh bruh?


God this is awesome


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

bmann said:


> Looks like a Blizzak WS-50, so I'm gonna say it looks pretty ineffective for winter driving at this point, and probably a hazard for the past 10k miles at least.


I'd say it's a hazard for ANY driving, and had been for at least the last 10k, as you said. Here in IL a cop can give you a ticket if he sees that, and I'm sure other states are the same way. That's just flat-out dangerous.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

whiteboy1 said:


> however, it's literally part of my job to increase the number of women in our trades.


And yet they claim they are opressed


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> And yet they claim they are opressed


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> And yet they claim they are opressed


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

whiteboy1 said:


> however, it's literally part of my job to increase the number of women in our trades.


Would a man who feels on the inside as a woman increase your number, or you have a separate category for that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1960s/1970s are coming back


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another tailgate mural


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> 1960s/1970s are coming back


Thanks Trump!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Another tailgate mural


Good thing they blurred out the license.
Hate for their vehicle to get recognized....


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

Why not paint Bigfoot petting a possum?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

rick8018 said:


> Why not paint Bigfoot petting a possum?


Emmett and Vad refused to model for the artist.

Who am I kidding.. I would be bigfoot.


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> Hmmm that license plate. Blue background with white lettering, where I'm from that's a municipal vehicle:what:


Or an old school Michigan plate


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Another tailgate mural


That's incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> That's just a mustang doing mustang things


No, usually the Mustang will wait for victims to gather before hunting.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> No, usually the Mustang will wait for victims to gather before hunting.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> No, usually the Mustang will wait for victims to gather before hunting.


No, that picture just shows part of the Mustang mating dance. 
It is a very elaborate dance involving power and grace that many never get a chance to see.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> 1960s/1970s are coming back


Is there a War Boy driving?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Saw a landscaper driving west on I-66 through VA with a trailer that looked like this, with the bare hub touching the ground a few times.










He exited before I could rotate my phone to get my own pic.
I see a lot of dumb isht around here, but this one actually amazed me a little.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

*#foxbodynevarlose*






Such a sad pic.

http://www.dragzine.com/news/crash-sequence-mustang-nearly-escapes-green-cove-dragway/

More pics on the site.

Eppolito was making a test-and-tune pass on Sunday afternoon at the strip south of Jacksonville when he lost control around the 300-foot mark and crossed the centerline directly in front of another Mustang running in the opposing lane. His car struck the wall at nearly a head-on angle, shoving the concrete barrier back several feet and catapulting the car partially up and over.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HackAC said:


> http://www.dragzine.com/news/crash-sequence-mustang-nearly-escapes-green-cove-dragway/
> 
> More pics on the site.
> 
> Eppolito was making a test-and-tune pass on Sunday afternoon at the strip south of Jacksonville when he lost control around the 300-foot mark and crossed the centerline directly in front of another Mustang running in the opposing lane. His car struck the wall at nearly a head-on angle, shoving the concrete barrier back several feet and catapulting the car partially up and over.


*3/5 Mustangs:* If the out of control wheelspin causes the Mustang to hit a stationary object like a post, bursh, tree or is otherwise damaged (tire puncture, clutch or engine failure) Threat level: MODERATE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

some kids never get over their infatuation with Big Wheel


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Another tailgate mural


Fifty bucks, and it's yours 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bigfoot-Sas...inyl-Graphic-Decal-Sticker-Wrap-/152407829667


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just in case you can't tell what kind of truck this is from a distance


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So much work but what did you end up with?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> So much work but what did you end up with?


A migraine?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Riding a semi truck trike for God and country

EDIT: Found the builder with more photos here: http://towertrikes.com/

335 H.P. - 1020 Ft lbs of Torque


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

^ So much truck, yet such a lil' trunk box. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChrisR18T said:


> ^ So much truck, yet such a lil' trunk box. :laugh:


Least he could do it put a trailer hitch on it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


What to do when you have a Richard but can only get a semi?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Riding a semi truck trike for God and country


Those Drumpf supporters really are something else.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL I want to see it undergo the Clarkson Reliant Robin test


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

HackAC said:


>


No wonder he crashed with a boost leak like that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Found his cousin


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Least he could do it put a trailer hitch on it.


This!

I'm not sure how I feel about this thing, but if it had a 5th wheel and was being used to tow a race car or even shunt trailers in a yard, it'd be at least comically entertaining.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Found his cousin


Cousin had a baby


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PerL said:


> Fifty bucks, and it's yours
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bigfoot-Sas...inyl-Graphic-Decal-Sticker-Wrap-/152407829667


Hard to believe that people would buy this. But then again, good tailgate art is hard to find.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Lmao! If I had a truck, this would be it!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Riding a semi truck trike for God and country
> 
> EDIT: Found the builder with more photos here: http://towertrikes.com/
> 
> 335 H.P. - 1020 Ft lbs of Torque


Were there jets flying overhead with an escort of bald eagles and cavalrymen at full gallop with sabres drawn on the roadsides?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> So much work but what did you end up with?



I'm not 100% sure what he even _started_ with. 

It seems to have too much Bug in there to have started with a Subaru, but too much Subaru to have started with a Bug! Because of the windshield (and the fact that you could start with modern mechanicals) I'm saying it's a modified Subaru, but man, that's just _weird_. And let me clarify, yes it's _hideous_.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm not 100% sure what he even _started_ with.
> 
> It seems to have too much Bug in there to have started with a Subaru, but too much Subaru to have started with a Bug! Because of the windshield (and the fact that you could start with modern mechanicals) I'm saying it's a modified Subaru, but man, that's just _weird_. And let me clarify, yes it's _hideous_.


I thought it was a pt cruiser


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> I thought it was a pt cruiser


Hell, you could be right! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm not 100% sure what he even _started_ with.
> 
> It seems to have too much Bug in there to have started with a Subaru, but too much Subaru to have started with a Bug! Because of the windshield (and the fact that you could start with modern mechanicals) I'm saying it's a modified Subaru, but man, that's just _weird_. And let me clarify, yes it's _hideous_.


Front end is a Hyundai Veloster, methinks.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> Front end is a Hyundai Veloster, methinks.


Yeah definitely a volkswagen with a hyundai grafted onto it. I like how they got the wiper arms to fit. Windshield must me one-off. Too narrow to belong to the hyundai and too tall to be from the volkswagen.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

spockcat said:


> some kids never get over their infatuation with Big Wheel


Why you hating on a well done bagger? This belongs in the DIR thread...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Front end is a Hyundai Veloster, methinks.





PsychoVolvo said:


> Yeah definitely a volkswagen with a hyundai grafted onto it. I like how they got the wiper arms to fit. Windshield must me one-off. Too narrow to belong to the hyundai and too tall to be from the volkswagen.


Ooooh. I saw that grille and immediately went to Subaru. :beer:

As far as the windshield goes, it's a narrowed stock windshield* likely from whatever car the nose was from. Score the glass, set a fire on the line to soften the plastic and break along the score. Done. No, I haven't, but I have a friend who chopped tops. 


*Note the blackout missing from the two sides only.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sedan with 3rd row seating.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pretty sure that's a Tempo Talladega.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Took me a second... that must be Hillary in the middle ? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Providing entertainment during rush hour traffic :thumbup::thumbup:

Ruining a Jag to do so :thumbdown:


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

madrussian said:


> Why you hating on a well done bagger? This belongs in the DIR thread...


Idk what that is but it looks utterly ridiculous. It stays in this thread haha


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> some kids never get over their infatuation with Big Wheel


That is DIR and that G20 looks minty.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The G20 is pretty clean. I had a first gen, loved it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Perfect vehicle for Florida sun


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

double the towing capacity or fixing a rusted frame?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


> double the towing capacity or fixing a rusted frame?


I have seen a F350 done this way for some medium duty CAT diesel, and a Eaton fuller 10 speed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> I have seen a F350 done this way for some medium duty CAT diesel, and a Eaton fuller 10 speed.


This could also be a way to circumvent various State lift laws that regulate how high to the bottom of the frame, or how high the body can be over the frame, or ban lifting blocks, etc.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Riding a semi truck trike for God and country
> 
> EDIT: Found the builder with more photos here: http://towertrikes.com/
> 
> 335 H.P. - 1020 Ft lbs of Torque


HAHAHA that is simply awesome! F YEAH!!!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MonsterM said:


> HAHAHA that is simply awesome! F YEAH!!!


Needs more Jesus.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> Needs more Jesus.


I believe those are the 10 Commandments on the back. I think you broke one. "Thou shalt not be jealous of this hot ****"


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

This just went through Copart's auction...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TRD Civic


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

The very definition of turd.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen at least 3 cars this week with front wheels _very_ wobbly. Like, do you not feel your car falling apart at anything above parking lot speeds? Do you not stop and think that maybe you're in danger.

Also saw a rust-special 2004-2006 Mazda3 sedan with space saver up front and very blown struts to go with it. He was travelling 65 mph.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

^ I didn't know Emmett got a new truck.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

BRealistic said:


>





bothhandsplease said:


> ^ I didn't know Emmett got a new truck.


I see nothing wrong with this


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


The person looking through the 3" screen wouldn't know any different.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chockomon said:


> I see nothing wrong with this


Sorry, that just hit a nerve today.
So I snapped a pic.
I have had a week of left lane campers screwing everybody including me as I have been late a few times to work because I got stuck in a mass of cars behind rolling roadblocks.
People want to turn in 12 miles so they sit in the left lane going the same speed as the car beside them.:banghead:


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Sorry, that just hit a nerve today.
> So I snapped a pic.
> I have had a week of left lane campers screwing everybody including me as I have been late a few times to work because I got stuck in a mass of cars behind rolling roadblocks.
> People want to turn in 12 miles so they sit in the left lane going the same speed as the car beside them.:banghead:



That sums up my entire city.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

madrussian said:


> Why you hating on a well done bagger? This belongs in the DIR thread...


Well built or not, the bagger style just reminds me of this:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Not that I feel this is DIR per-se... but I've never seen the elusive Malibu Maxx-Ute in the wild... maybe a smythe conversion?


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Well built or not, the bagger style just reminds me of this:


 +1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Model A hotrod? Ouch.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


WHat am I looking at here, cake frosting body panels? Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://www.seemaxauto.com/1999_Honda_Civic_Waterford_MI_719525.veh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

"tow hook" and extended towing mirror?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>






spockcat said:


> http://www.seemaxauto.com/1999_Honda_Civic_Waterford_MI_719525.veh













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We had lumber Jetta. Here is scrapper Sentra


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> "tow hook" and extended towing mirror?


It's clearly his first Subaru.. Give him a break


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> This could also be a way to circumvent various State lift laws that regulate how high to the bottom of the frame, or how high the body can be over the frame, or ban lifting blocks, etc.


in that case the owner is a clever guy lol


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


I have an urge to break into this car and leave bottles of ketchup and mustard in the cupholders.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Oh buoy.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I've never seen bondo like that before. Anymore pics further down. Is there real Dearborn steel under there somewhere lol.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


The stickers totally destroying his sightlines has gotta be it. Even though I doubt he looks much at others unless they are looking at him.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> The stickers totally destroying his sightlines has gotta be it. Even though I doubt he looks much at others unless they are looking at him.


I can hear the line as it rolls by: "He _paid_ for his car to be like that?"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>





Blade3562 said:


> I've never seen bondo like that before. Anymore pics further down. Is there real Dearborn steel under there somewhere lol.


:laugh:


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


That guy seems like someone I would instantly want to kick in the face.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


The owner is like the Chuck Norris of lesbians.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That FRS is a hard 4/5.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


^

Dong it Right.
Seriously.. that simply MUST be a joke. :laugh:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

spockcat said:


> We had lumber Jetta. Here is scrapper Sentra


It's... _wonderful_!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DonL said:


> It's... _wonderful_!


tsuru beautiful!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mk7Rules said:


> That guy seems like someone I would instantly want to kick in the face.


That is the purple one that was towed multiple times at H2o .... new owner, same retarded car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


30 grand... :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


Lol..... yes, that's a car local to me. :banghead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...om-today-at-a-local-shine-and-show-(big-pics)


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Lol..... yes, that's a car local to me. :banghead:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...om-today-at-a-local-shine-and-show-(big-pics)


wow, my dad had a 67 GTA in lime gold back when i was a kid. cool to see another! though i suppose that could be a GT.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> 30 grand... :screwy::screwy::screwy:


custom work ain't cheap


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Is having an instagram account on your back window becoming a thing?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Is having an instagram account on your back window becoming a thing?


LOL


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ I don't get it. Why would you want to write 140-character texts to a random guy in a 4runner?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> ^ I don't get it. Why would you want to write 140-character* texts to a random guy in a 4runner?


It's not uncommon to plaster your Instagram account on your car - especially if you in the camber crowd. 

I'm assuming they want photos of their car, so they hope you tag them when you post the photo. Either that, or they want you to visit their account and look at their photos. People love attention. 

If there are any recovering cambergangers in here who can confirm this, please do. 

_*Instagram is up to 2,200 characters BTW. Not that it matters, I can't think of how to use that limit discussing that 4Runner_


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> _*Instagram is up to 2,200 characters BTW_


"What kind of traction is had with those bald tires?" Just short of 2200 characters.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes that's peeling on the outside.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lights? Who needs lights?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

S1ack said:


> Is having an instagram account on your back window becoming a thing?


:facepalm:


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Something about the way the stuff is sitting on the trunk makes me want to bust out the clearing stick


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Surprised that doesn't happen more in those drift wars.









https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6016493008.html









https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/6027968039.html

















https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5988429030.html


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> ^ I don't get it. Why would you want to write 140-character texts to a random guy in a 4runner?


I know a guy who has his IG name spelt on in tire letters on his... tires


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


looks like a cartoon car that broke down


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it wrong to take this:










And turn it into this:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Is it wrong to take this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm maybe paint it all black?

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

Harv said:


>


:laugh: My lol for the day


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cherb32 said:


> Hmmm maybe paint it all black?


So it is OK to take a 45 year old classic car in what appears to be quite nice condition, probably worth over $25,000 and turn it into some monstrosity as long as it is painted black?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> So it is OK to take a 45 year old classic car in what appears to be quite nice condition, probably worth over $25,000 and turn it into some monstrosity as long as it is painted black?


Other than the wide fenders on the rear everything looks like it could have just been bolted on. So it might be able to get back close to stock. I am not sure what all was done though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Other than the wide fenders on the rear everything looks like it could have just been bolted on. So it might be able to get back close to stock. I am not sure what all was done though.


Rear fenders are look like fiberglass as do the front fenders. Bondoed on and to fit those size tires and wheels you would have to cut away the steel fenders. Just seems to me that you would be better off starting with a rough car rather than something nice. Kind of like the thread about the RAUH 930s we had a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Is it wrong to take this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're goddamn right it's wrong


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I could understand this in the USA. We do stupid things like this all the time. But I believe this is in the UK.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Hmmm maybe paint it all black?
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I could understand this in the USA. We do stupid things like this all the time. But I believe this is in the UK.


Probably gets better mpg.:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I'm normally not one to push for more government oversight on what people should and shouldn't be driving but this should be killed with fire.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIY cheap blind spot monitoring?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I'm normally not one to push for more government oversight on what people should and shouldn't be driving but this should be killed with fire.


definitely


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's easy to forget because modern vehicles are usually uni-body, but body on frame trucks can gave mangled bodies and still drive perfectly fine.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

This was in Australia, driver survived. 

Australia where EVERYTHING is out to kill you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Seems like very Cars and Coffee event has one of those guys. Last one I went to, there was a hole group like that driving around in the parking lot while bouncing off the redline in neutral :banghead:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like a gumball car or something


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> looks like a gumball car or something


That thing isn't completing any long distance rallies. :screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

saron81 said:


> That thing isn't completing any long distance rallies. :screwy:


why not? you think the ugly stickers will cause a mechanical problem?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

^^ [MUSTANG]

WT actual F is going on?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> why not? you think the ugly stickers will cause a mechanical problem?


Seriously?
How many miles do you think those front tires will last before they're on the chords? How many bumps will that intercooler take before it's either ripped open, or completely off the vehicle? How long do you think that oil pan (or anything underneath it for that matter) will last on a real road? Not to even mention the legality of no fenders, hood, or that wheel setup.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

saron81 said:


> Seriously?
> How many miles do you think those front tires will last before they're on the chords? How many bumps will that intercooler take before it's either ripped open, or completely off the vehicle? How long do you think that oil pan (or anything underneath it for that matter) will last on a real road? Not to even mention the legality of no fenders, hood, or that wheel setup.



I think he's talking about the mustang.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> This was in Australia, driver survived.
> 
> Australia where EVERYTHING is out to kill you.


Wait... they made a quad cab Maloo?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

saron81 said:


> Seriously?
> How many miles do you think those front tires will last before they're on the chords? How many bumps will that intercooler take before it's either ripped open, or completely off the vehicle? How long do you think that oil pan (or anything underneath it for that matter) will last on a real road? Not to even mention the legality of no fenders, hood, or that wheel setup.


lol I was talking about the mustang


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> lol I was talking about the mustang


:laugh: That makes more sense. :laugh:

:banghead:

Could be a pilot/escort car.




BRealistic said:


> Wait... they made a quad cab Maloo?


Exact same thing I said when it was posted in the wacky accident thread last week.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Wait... they made a quad cab Maloo?


Holden Crewman.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

patrikman said:


> I'm normally not one to push for more government oversight on what people should and shouldn't be driving but this should be killed with fire.


Don't worry, the rust will take care of it. Just not as fast.

Looks like it would be at home in Maryland.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> DIY cheap blind spot monitoring?


Never understood why people let their dogs do this, that dog is basically halfway out at the armpits, so it only take a sudden maneuver or a bump and the little guy goes tumbling.

I was backed into a parking spot waiting for a business to open last summer when an X5 rolls in the lot with a big dog hanging out the passenger side window. Dog freaked out and fell out of the X5 which was moving at like 20 mph, and did several tumble rolls before getting up and hightailing it into an overgrown field behind the building. Eventually the owner got him back, but he wasn't walking that well. Dog is lucky he didn't roll under the truck. People are ****ing retarded.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Never understood why people let their dogs do this, that dog is basically halfway out at the armpits, so it only take a sudden maneuver or a bump and the little guy goes tumbling.
> 
> I was backed into a parking spot waiting for a business to open last summer when an X5 rolls in the lot with a big dog hanging out the passenger side window. Dog freaked out and fell out of the X5 which was moving at like 20 mph, and did several tumble rolls before getting up and hightailing it into an overgrown field behind the building. Eventually the owner got him back, but he wasn't walking that well. Dog is lucky he didn't roll under the truck. People are ****ing retarded.


Same goes for the ones that just let their dogs ride unsecured in the vehicle. Or even worse on their laps while driving.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Egz said:


> Looks like it would be at home in Maryland.


If it was in Maryland, it would have had as many plastic stick-ons as that Mustang.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> This was in Australia, driver survived.
> 
> Australia where EVERYTHING is out to kill you.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

PizzaCat! said:


>


I think we should listen to him, boss.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Lights? Who needs lights?


How did this become such a huge trend overnight? 

Not only is it useless, it's ugly.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Same goes for the ones that just let their dogs ride unsecured in the vehicle. Or even worse on their laps while driving.


this ; my dogs ride with a harness buckled into to the cars seatbelt 

For years I did not do this and then a co-worker rolled his truck and lost all 3 of his dogs in a rather mild roll over accident. Then my GF's co-worker rear ended a car and her dog was in her lap ... dog got smashed by the airbag and didnt make it ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> Never understood why people let their dogs do this, that dog is basically halfway out at the armpits, so it only take a sudden maneuver or a bump and the little guy goes tumbling.
> 
> I was backed into a parking spot waiting for a business to open last summer when an X5 rolls in the lot with a big dog hanging out the passenger side window. Dog freaked out and fell out of the X5 which was moving at like 20 mph, and did several tumble rolls before getting up and hightailing it into an overgrown field behind the building. Eventually the owner got him back, but he wasn't walking that well. Dog is lucky he didn't roll under the truck. People are ****ing retarded.


Thank you.
It bothers me that NOBODY ELSE seems to think letting dogs hang out car windows is stupid, and shows a complete disregard for the dog's safety.
The same idiots that do this would rip you a new one if you "sped" by as they walked their (uncontrolled) dog down their street because "dangerous".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That seems to be a common "I have aftermarket wheels" wheel choice I see on many things (admittedly usually in smaller size).
Fugly in a generic way.
Must be priced rite.
Rent-A-Wheel?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> It bothers me that NOBODY ELSE seems to think letting dogs hang out car windows is stupid, and shows a complete disregard for the dog's safety.


Next time you see it, take a picture while driving for us all to see.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Next time you see it, take a picture while driving for us all to see.


Note the image is poor at best- because I set the zoom while sitting stationary in traffic, then clicked it quick one handed while driving past in slow traffic.
But I really shouldn't have to explain myself, or try to make it sound "less dangerous" because I made it as quick as possible.
Let's list the TCL members that drive daily and have never had an at fault on road crash:

BRealistic.

Anybody else?
Put up, or shut up. :beer:

(note I said on road :laugh


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Let's list the TCL members that drive daily and have never had an at fault on road crash:


So you are a good drunk driver. :thumbup:


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*lol*

lol :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*WRONG*

This is just WRONG


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S216VR32EVO said:


> This is just WRONG


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> So you are a good drunk driver. :thumbup:


Honestly, I was very lucky when I was in my teens and 20s.
Just sick of the bs - Yes, some of us can actually hold a phone with one band and snap a few quick semi-blind pics while driving.
If we thought it too dangerous for conditions, we don't do it.
It's no more detracting than playing with a dash gadget.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I think we should listen to him, boss.


When I want your opinion, I'll give it to you.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ic:


BRealistic said:


> It's easy to forget because modern vehicles are usually uni-body, but body on frame trucks can gave mangled bodies and still drive perfectly fine.


Except almost the entire exhaust was dragging, and its missing some lights. It's doubtful that the ones still in pace are 100% functional either. I think safety inspections on vehicles over a certain age or VINs involved in collisions should be monitored more closely. 



BRealistic said:


> Wait... they made a quad cab Maloo?


Sort of, they also made an LS1 AWD wagon for a couple years, the Adventra LX8.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

d.tek said:


> When I want your opinion, I'll give it to you.


Rabit is good, Rabbit is wise.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Rabit is good, Rabbit is wise.


We're all gonna die.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What, guy doesn't like bananas?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

I would not worry about it he won't be able to hear you over his freedom


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Those approach angles though. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Those approach angles though. :facepalm:


Approach to what? Those tires won't do anything offroad.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Approach to what? Those tires won't do anything offroad.


They'll slip. That's technically doing _something_.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Approach to what? Those tires won't do anything offroad.


Sarcasm missed then? I thought this guy :facepalm: would help. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> What, guy doesn't like bananas?


It's probably a texture thing, much like why he has kids with his first cousins. Can't feel nuthin with them dang ole condoms on.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> What, guy doesn't like bananas?


What's this guy have against Steve Urkel? 

On a serious note- if this guy saw a similar bash of Trump on a truck.. would he confront the driver?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> What's this guy have against Steve Urkel?
> 
> On a serious note- if this guy saw a similar bash of Trump on a truck.. would he confront the driver?


No Trump sticker on the vehicle? Don't you think that someone could be anti-Obama and not a Trump supporter? There are actually a lot of people who voted Obama twice yet voted Trump last year.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> What, guy doesn't like bananas?


He likes them a whole bunch, seeing that's a real banana on a stick. How often does he have to change that?


spockcat said:


> No Trump sticker on the vehicle? Don't you think that someone could be anti-Obama and not a Trump supporter? There are actually a lot of people who voted Obama twice yet voted Trump last year.


Did they have Trump stickers back in 2014?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> No Trump sticker on the vehicle? Don't you think that someone could be anti-Obama and not a Trump supporter? There are actually a lot of people who voted Obama twice yet voted Trump last year.


Vague generalizations make internet banter possible.
Not all, but //////most////// of the same people that said really nasty things about Obama were strong supporters of Trump (in this area).
The idea was- Somebody that uses their freedoms to express this much public anger at a chosen enemy is usually the same type to think others doing the same "shouldn't be allowed" if they don't agree with their message.
But anyway, let's back away from political discourse...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> let's back away from political discourse...


Please do. We don't need this getting locked also.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Grave Digger is much smaller in real life


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Grave Digger is much smaller in real life



i must say... uncanny resemblance... but, you need to upgrade your potato. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lots of work for this? At least they started with a wrecked car. See bottom of this page.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably more DINMS - Washington State edition.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AAMCO should stick with transmissions


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Modified so when the crowds of people are not standing close to the side of the road you can still hit them.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Probably more DINMS - Washington State edition.


DIR for the swedish ferrari sticker on the side
no idea what's going on on the roof tho


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


That's not bad other than the exhaust and tail lights.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> DIR for the swedish ferrari sticker on the side
> no idea what's going on on the roof tho


Took me a while to figure it out, but I think it's a big wheel trike with mad-tyte camber.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Took me a while to figure it out, but I think it's a big wheel trike with mad-tyte camber.


you are absolutely correct, i didnt even notice the handlebars


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> DIR for the swedish ferrari sticker on the side
> no idea what's going on on the roof tho


What do you think the point of the upside down trailer hitch ball is? Just to be hipster?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> What do you think the point of the upside down trailer hitch ball is? Just to be hipster?


incompetence? i have no idea


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> That's not bad other than the exhaust and tail lights.


I think the two spoilers look silly in combination. Maybe one or the other. Not both.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> That's not bad other than the exhaust and tail lights.


Looks like a fake Clio V6. Pretending to be a mid-engine RWD sports hatch is DIW.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Probably more DINMS - Washington State edition.


That trailer hitch has probably taken out a few shins sticking that far out. Man I would be pissed if i walked in to the hitch.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Must be trying to keep it from licking the exhaust work until it heals.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I think the two spoilers look silly in combination. Maybe one or the other. Not both.














2.0T_Convert said:


> Looks like a fake Clio V6. Pretending to be a mid-engine RWD sports hatch is DIW.


It's not even a Clio. Renault made some sporty Meganes too.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> He likes them a whole bunch, seeing that's a real banana on a stick. How often does he have to change that?


Probably not very often... the banana looks plastic to me.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> Probably not very often... the banana looks plastic to me.


Does he wash the banana?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Grave Digger is much smaller in real life


id drive it as a beater over other **** in this thread lol


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

P Q said:


> id drive it as a beater over other **** in this thread lol


I'd rather drive it instead of a stock PT Cruiser.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Does he wash the banana?


I just want to know why you have Rosie O'Donnell as your avatar.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> I just want to know why you have Rosie O'Donnell as your avatar.


Nope, Danzig.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>












Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess since VW quit their collaboration with Chrysler over the Routan, another German brand has secretly stepped in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm not sure I've ever seen a worse conversion of any car.










More info and photos: http://hooniverse.com/2011/08/04/ho...thursday-a-1992-packard-bayliff-custom-sedan/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Obviously the driver was too sexy for a stock Milan.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Grave Digger is much smaller in real life


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen a worse conversion of any car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


Wow- can't believe somebody photochoped it just to remove the Grave Digger graphics. :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://augusta.craigslist.org/cto/6012586277.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> https://augusta.craigslist.org/cto/6012586277.html


You can argue style all you want, but damn son.... Don't post for sale photos with jumper cables in them. Especially if they are connected like in one of the photos.

And what's that container? Coolant?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


I know these P'sOS exist everywhere, but damn if Georgia doesn't have a ****load of them.


----------



## road_menace (Jan 7, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Wow- can't believe somebody photochoped it just to remove the Grave Digger graphics. :screwy:


I'm pretty sure someone photoshopped the graphics on, not the other way around.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

road_menace said:


> I'm pretty sure someone photoshopped the graphics on, not the other way around.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

road_menace said:


> I'm pretty sure someone photoshopped the graphics on, not the other way around.


And I'm pretty sure he's being sarcastic. Its REALLY obvious the original is a photoshop if you look at it hard enough. Something about the color and graphics just look...off.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> https://augusta.craigslist.org/cto/6012586277.html





> LIMBO DOORS


:laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

bothhandsplease said:


> :laugh:


We all know the "How LOW can you go?" applies to the credit score in this case. Confirmed Augusta, Jorjuh.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

The cars in this thread... I just sit here like


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

^polished aluminum probably.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

import600 said:


> ^polished aluminum probably.


Hummer is military grade.
it's probably polished titanium.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Today's doing it wrong spot...





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Zman86 said:


> Today's doing it wrong spot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh. It just looks like a WIP and I doubt once it is painted many people would be able to tell. *as long as they are doing a decent job. I cannot tell how smooth and straight it is from pictures.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Well I hope the owner of that is happy with it. Most old beaten up cars get that way through use and abuse. 

Audi is just abused.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Whats the issue?
That's what most old VWs/Audis look like around here.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ehh, you right.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lets play _"Guess the Original!"_


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Petbud's comment is dead on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

That blue Audi seems to be either attracting all the garbage in the neighbor hood or birthing it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Lets play _"Guess the Original!"_


Mitsuoka Orochi


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*"Sports Car"*



















https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html





slirt said:


> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


:vampire:


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :vampire:


ok, ROZAP but

_*510-page* thread_...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

It makes me happy to see "ROZAP" is still alive and well.. hahaha


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

we are now reposting bad photoshops, keep up the great work! 



BRealistic said:


> Hummer is military grade.
> it's probably polished titanium.


It's military grade aluminum alloy. Where do you think Ford got the idea? 



bizybyker said:


> It makes me happy to see "ROZAP" is still alive and well.. hahaha












Have you guys seen the new WRX hatch? It's very bland looking.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

slirt said:


> ok, ROZAP but
> 
> _*510-page* thread_...


Probably one of the reasons it is 510 pages.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


You can flip the tires and double the mileage


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> You can flip the tires and double the mileage


So instead of 500 miles on the sidewalls you can get 1000 miles?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> we are now reposting bad photoshops, keep up the great work!


Which one is the photochop? The Humdinger?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


The guy also has a horse outside.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Which one is the photochop? The Humdinger?


Where was the humdinger posted?
I think they are funny.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> So instead of 500 miles on the sidewalls you can get 1000 miles?


:laugh: :laugh:

I don't understand how the suspension bits hang on, that's got to absolutely put everything to the limit.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't understand how the suspension bits hang on, that's got to absolutely put everything to the limit.


Especially pushing 500hp from all those stickers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Tinted/smoked lights is pet peeve of mine, so this might be a DINMS, but I saw these yesterday on a C7.










It's a single piece of tinted acrylic with peel and stick tape. 

https://www.corvettemods.com/C7-Cor...-Tail-Light-Blackout-Cover--Pair_p_11682.html



> Add a stealthy and sleek look with these exclusive Corvette Mods blackout tail light covers. Each of our kits are made using smoked 1/16" acrylic. The unique look of these covers will take your Corvette from intimidating to menacing.
> 
> Each acrylic lens fits over the entire tail light assembly inside of the trim bezel. No removal is required. 100% peel and stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^That's DEFINITELY doing it wrong.













Because he didn't use NightShadez


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Corvette guys are all about tinted tails and crocked exhaust tips


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Tinted/smoked lights is pet peeve of mine, so this might be a DINMS, but I saw these yesterday on a C7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely more DIW than DINMS. I can't count how many idiots totally murdered out their tails making it impossible to see signals or brakes. It should be equated to removing your airbags for style. It is illegal here but idiots still do it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think he has the rear wheels on the front.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Home Depot is now selling auto accessories in the lawn and garden department


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Home Depot is now selling auto accessories in the lawn and garden department
> 
> GardenTrimSpoiler.jpg


Self tapping sheet metal screws... Must have literally taken them 45 seconds to install.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

BongTechnician said:


> Self tapping sheet metal screws... Must have literally taken them 45 seconds to install.


I'm guessing 15 seconds, because they're not even lined up.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Definitely more DIW than DINMS. I can't count how many idiots totally murdered out their tails making it impossible to see signals or brakes. It should be equated to removing your airbags for style. It is illegal here but idiots still do it.


I tweeted this to the vendor this morning. #FenderBenderWednesday


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Hoops approved!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I tweeted this to the vendor this morning. #FenderBenderWednesday


Not that I want anyone to get hurt but it would be nice to see a multi-million Dollar payout by the owner AND the companies selling crap like this that makes a vehicle less safe.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Home Depot is now selling auto accessories in the lawn and garden department


Lol, and it appears the person removed the factory spoiler for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Is that a Tundra>? Boys at Tacomaworld are going to enjoy this picture


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

That's a HD Ram truck.
(DRWs and 19.5's.)


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Not that I want anyone to get hurt but it would be nice to see a multi-million Dollar payout by the owner AND the companies selling crap like this that makes a vehicle less safe.


Thing of dreams that (fantasy).


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Not that I want anyone to get hurt but it would be nice to see a multi-million Dollar payout by the owner AND the companies selling crap like this that makes a vehicle less safe.


Not that anyone pays attention to it, but most companies that sell this crap cover their butts by stating "Intended for off-road/show use only". I'd be very surprised if it doesn't state that in the instructions or on the package somewhere.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I've always wondered how many problems people have after they do this


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I've always wondered how many problems people have after they do this


Depends on if they ever find the bodies.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Which one is the photochop? The Humdinger?


Gravedigger



spockcat said:


>


I think that's cool.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just like a row of dimes!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Just like a row of dimes!


Reminds me of a "custom" exhaust I replaced last winter...



















Two 2" crushed tubes that merged into one... the transition was a giant glob of weld and the ID couldn't have been more than 1" lol


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


A little fiberglass and paint away from awesomeness. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I assume all of those are:

Drunk/High/no license/no insurance and trying to escape the crash scene.
Instead of video-recording, they should be calling 911.


And just ran across this.
I'm used to seeing just washed and still wet car pics, but not covered in soap car pics.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6051619595.html


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ clever. TERRIFYING, but clever.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

My only problem is the lack of pneumatic safety locks. Otherwise... he should get under that right now.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

@McMike said:


> ^^ clever. TERRIFYING, but clever.


Indeed. Looks like the whole thing comes crashing down if the cable snaps.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I've always wondered how many problems people have after they do this


They must pale in comparison to the problems that would lead up to this.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


I would say it's a great idea, needs a bit more health n safety added for good measure.

if I were living on a Caribbean island and could work on cars in the great outdoors year round like that, I'd do it lol


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This poor '66 Cutlass.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> This poor '66 Cutlass.


Did you even look at this pic before posting it? That's gotta be the worst pic in this 500-some page thread.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

patrikman said:


> This poor '66 Cutlass.


Is it afraid of the dark or something?


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Home Depot is now selling auto accessories in the lawn and garden department


This is what happens to all the early-gen G35s when they reach their "last owner" :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> Corvette guys are all about tinted tails and crocked exhaust tips





spockcat said:


> Not that I want anyone to get hurt but it would be nice to see a multi-million Dollar payout by the owner AND the companies selling crap like this that makes a vehicle less safe.


Let's see if this* does anything. 


















_
*Of course I mean illumination, not intelligence. 
_


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


i had to drive home on flat once, because for some reason i did not have a spare tire in my car. I drove about 3 miles, at about 5 miles per all city streets and in the curb lane with my hazards on.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/6020684098.html


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chris_V said:


> https://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/6020684098.html


Isn't that the current generation Corvette?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Please someone take it out of its misery.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chris_V said:


> https://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/6020684098.html


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-thread&p=104039738&viewfull=1#post104039738


spockcat said:


> Lots of work for this? At least they started with a wrecked car. See bottom of this page.


Four pages ago. OMG does no one read this thread anymore?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

@McMike said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-thread&p=104039738&viewfull=1#post104039738
> 
> Four pages ago. OMG does no one read this thread anymore?


I only went back two pages as the places I got it from only posted it today. And it was taking forever to load those pages at work. Sue me. It's still diw lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If you have to tell people...........................


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Please someone take it out of its misery.


Is that the new Ferrari P4/20?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If you have to tell people...........................


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Best looking Boxster


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you buy quality tires and wheels


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> When you buy quality tires and wheels
> QUOTE]
> 
> So adding about 2lbs to the wheel in just weights...am I reading that correctly?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Best looking Boxster


that's the extremely low production 1 of 1 *Mock*_ster_*!*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> spockcat said:
> 
> 
> > When you buy quality tires and wheels
> ...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> i had to drive home on flat once, because for some reason i did not have a spare tire in my car. I drove about 3 miles, at about 5 miles per all city streets and in the curb lane with my hazards on.


You "Had to" ???

You cannot walk 3 miles ? :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> If you have to tell people...........................




Iirc, that was a special version with a very soft suspension and pillow top seats...for severe hemorrhoid sufferers.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> You "Had to" ???
> 
> You cannot walk 3 miles ? :facepalm:


nope, not enough oxygen in Denver!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What happens when you send the intern out to buy an F150 for a promotional vehicle


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> What happens when you send the intern out to buy an F150 for a promotional vehicle


Explanation for those who want to know:



> A radio show called Free Beer and Hot Wings had a contest between the hosts to see who could run a 40 yard dash the quickest. The host who came in LAST PLACE agreed to have their vehicle wrapped in any way that the other hosts saw fit.
> 
> The “loser”‘s name is Hot Wings, and because of his loss, he had his new Chevy Colorado truck wrapped in Ford logos and JUGGALO signage! They even went so far as to photoshop Violent J’s face paint onto his picture, put giant Hatchetman logos on each side, and “Juggalo Racing Team” on the bed of the truck.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Explanation for those who want to know:


It's gotta be a joke, the entire thing is a trollmobile.

Oh, and the PowerStroke 6.7L emblem is a nice touch!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really like the brush front spoiler. And I guess the car burns so much oil the owner has to have a drip line from the Castrol barrel on the roof.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol at the chebby ford wrap:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Really like the brush front spoiler. And I guess the car burns so much oil the owner has to have a drip line from the Castrol barrel on the roof.


Guy must not like his girlfriend as he has her ride on the roof.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


> turbofail.jpg


Must be a Subaru.

Maybe? They have turbo problems, right? :banghead::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


bad muffler bearing?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Really like the brush front spoiler. And I guess the car burns so much oil the owner has to have a drip line from the Castrol barrel on the roof.


Brings back emkay three memories. I guess brush spoilers are the new rage now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Brings back emkay three memories. I guess brush spoilers are the new rage now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand the "it's a beater and I just want to have fun versus wasting money to make it nice" aspect of silly mods.
But there is a point when you spend enough time/money on silly mods for fun that you could have made it nice- as in, could show up at a real job in said car.

/old man rant.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Did you even look at this pic before posting it? That's gotta be the worst pic in this 500-some page thread.


that's the new dim setting bicycle headlight no flash Snapchat filter. All the cool kids are doing it.



cubedfreek said:


> Must be a Subaru.
> 
> Maybe? They have turbo problems, right? :banghead::laugh:


That was my first thought :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I understand the "it's a beater and I just want to have fun versus wasting money to make it nice" aspect of silly mods.
> But there is a point when you spend enough time/money on silly mods for fun that you could have made it nice- as in, could show up at a real job in said car.
> 
> /old man rant.


Completely agree 

Even the brush spoiler is spending too much on a beater.

IMO this is just one of those kids who is looking for attention or thinks he's funny. 
That's all he cares about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Phaetons have hit rock bottom


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bro, do you even tow?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


If they fabricate nice fenders for it and put some on some nicer wheels and tires it could be pretty cool!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AdrockMK2 said:


> If they fabricate nice fenders for it and put some on some nicer wheels and tires it could be pretty cool!


Can the owner buy them at Target? That seems to be where the car is parked.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Can the owner buy them at Target? That seems to be where the car is parked.


Parked close to road = probably a target employee.
Don't most states require fenders covering the tires?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

AdrockMK2 said:


> If they fabricate nice fenders for it and put some on some nicer wheels and tires it could be pretty cool!


http://www.build-threads.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/123.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A lot going on here


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Cartoon_996.jpg


Build thread:

http://ridinghoodmotorsports.com/Cars-Trucks/LittleRed2015


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Build thread:
> 
> http://ridinghoodmotorsports.com/Cars-Trucks/LittleRed2015


That's just a link to a gallery.
Does not explain why they Home Depot'd it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That's just a link to a gallery.
> Does not explain why they Home Depot'd it.


A gallery of progress is a thread to some. 

It would be one thing to ruin a car for some sort of charity or to draw traffic to their site. Even after visiting that site I can't figure out what the benefit would be. It looks more like VigorousZX spending an inheritance


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> A gallery of progress is a thread to some.
> 
> It would be one thing to ruin a car for some sort of charity or to draw traffic to their site. Even after visiting that site I can't figure out what they're promoting. It looks more like VigorousZX spending an inheritance


Negatory.
It's not a Previa.










This is more like Hawk after a head injury.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

If given the choice I'd take the Previa. It's the more subtle of the two.

Previas are awesome in a weird way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> A gallery of progress is a thread to some.
> 
> It would be one thing to ruin a car for some sort of charity or to draw traffic to their site. Even after visiting that site I can't figure out what the benefit would be. It looks more like VigorousZX spending an inheritance


When I saw how they did the rear fenders it reminded me of the Lithuanian guy in the fur coat and the foam Mercedes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You have stickers left over from when you owned a Subaru?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Use all the things


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, good luck with that buddy.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Truck has a heavy clutch. Just doing some stretches to ease the pain.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Harv said:


> Yeah, good luck with that buddy.


Why is her girlfriend trying to.... wait... is that a guy wearing 3/4 capris?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> Why is her girlfriend trying to.... wait... is that a guy wearing 3/4 capris?


Well, he's in the sand and his girlfriend is smokin' hot, so I'm not saying a _damn_ thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You can bet the driver has a tramp stamp just like the car.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my, the Peruvian supercar lives on!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my, the Peruvian supercar lives on!


Actually, that's trinidad. 

Here is thread where I found all those pics.

http://www.trinituner.com/v4/forums/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=445503&sid=59728c9105dc489bea59eb335efae270


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> Why is her girlfriend trying to.... wait... is that a guy wearing 3/4 capris?


It's European!


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my, the Peruvian supercar lives on!


As a Mitsubishi FTO?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://www.build-threads.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/123.jpg


Exactly! Forgot about that one.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


Somebody really likes traffic lights.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody really likes traffic lights.


That or they work at Google...

......


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> That or they work at Google...
> 
> ......


But no blue?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> But no blue?


What do you think the interior color is...:laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Personal vehicle for the artist "Rocketbyz". Dude likes using bold colors

http://www.imgrum.org/user/rocketbyz/417222323/921943623818564253_417222323


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What do you think the interior color is...


If only we could be that lucky!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> If only we could be that lucky!


If you can't get laid in that...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I see no crocodile, I see no aligator. *DO NOT WANT*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> If you can't get laid in that...


Well, you might get blue balls.





This is more DINMS?
I have no idea how you can take a shiny Grand Marquis and completely cover it in mold/mildew.
Chia-Merc?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>




This the owner?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

AtlantaDad said:


> If only we could be that lucky!


This \/' comes to mind


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I think we know this artist's medium of choice.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Reminds me of my car


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Reminds me of my car


I bet you had no problem getting... Groceries, in that.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I bet you had no problem getting... Groceries, in that.


Or gay sex. Whatever I found in the Kroger parking lot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> You have stickers left over from when you owned a Subaru?


Everyone seems to wish they had a Subaru


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Everyone seems to wish they had a Subaru


damn it actually fooled me for a second...well played


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Everyone seems to wish they had a Subaru


Correction. 
Everybody likes Subaru "so ugly it's cute" style, but nobody wants to deal with their unreliable flat engines and trashcan interior quality.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Correction.
> Everybody likes Subaru "so ugly it's cute" style, but nobody wants to deal with their unreliable flat engines and trashcan interior quality.


Says who...









Best car i have ever owned:snowcool:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> Reminds me of my car


I like this better lmao


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

P Q said:


> I like this better lmao


Well it is a "stock" paint job which is always better for resale. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Well it is a "stock" paint job which is always better for resale. :laugh:


Definitely. :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

hahahaha true


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

Spotted in El Paso, TX.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow- polished gold mustang?
Didn't realize ford was making them out of gold.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ I'm wondering when the states are going to start outlawing these metallic wraps like they did the neon under-lighting? Definitely think these are a vision hazard, but then I think of all the big rigs rolling around with yards of real estate in chrome parts and polished trailers and wonder if the laws will ever change.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Diluted said:


> Spotted in El Paso, TX.












Checks out.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> ^ I'm wondering when the states are going to start outlawing these metallic wraps like they did the neon under-lighting? Definitely think these are a vision hazard, but then I think of all the big rigs rolling around with yards of real estate in chrome parts and polished trailers and wonder if the laws will ever change.


Underbody neon lights are not truly outlawed. They just cannot be used, in most places, while the vehicle is on the road. 
You can still have them installed and use them off road or in parking lots.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Underbody neon lights are not truly outlawed. They just cannot be used, in most places, while the vehicle is on the road.
> You can still have them installed and use them off road or in parking lots.


Jesus H. jumping Christ. Fine, whatever... nitpick the post all you want. They're outlawed here if the vehicle is on the road. Not the point I was making. I'm just wondering if at some point they are deemed too much of a distraction or vision hazard (like the underbody neon) that they are going to start pulling people over, towing and impounding cars for these wraps.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rolls Royce is getting really lax with their panel gaps


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

God damn dude calm down. Who pissed in your frosted flakes?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parked outside an Office Depot for new tires (rubber bands).


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> God damn dude calm down. Who pissed in your frosted flakes?


It was me. I confess. I just really had to go, man!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Parked outside an Office Depot for new tires (rubber bands).


Why is this worse than jacked up on 37's? Not your taste, perhaps.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

yes, there are bumpers on the bumpers.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

It took me a second to realize what was wrong besides the fact its a Mustang. Than I read what you said about the bumper:laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

patrikman said:


> yes, there are bumpers on the bumpers.


Fitment is excellent... it gets a pass.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

patrikman said:


> yes, there are bumpers on the bumpers.


Yo dawg......


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Yo dawg I put bumpers on your bumpers so you ca...





























..I got nothing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Why is this worse than jacked up on 37's? Not your taste, perhaps.


All bad. How quickly do you think those wheels will be bent with those rubber bands?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> All bad. How quickly do you think those wheels will be bent with those rubber bands?


you're just jelly.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> All bad. How quickly do you think those wheels will be bent with those rubber bands?


Pfft, those are the finest cast Chinese wheels Rent-A-Wheel carries.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Yo dawg I put bumpers on your bumpers so you ca...
> 
> ..I got nothing.


can bump into crowds more?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Egz said:


> can bump into crowds more?


Disposable bumpers!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> All bad. How quickly do you think those wheels will be bent with those rubber bands?


He's gonna bend one by the end of the season


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> Why is this worse than jacked up on 37's? Not your taste, perhaps.


I hate jacked up trucks too, but this makes the truck worse in every conceivable way. It's now more fragile, less comfortable, less load hauling ability, will handle worse, and ugly to boot.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> Why is this worse than jacked up on 37's? Not your taste, perhaps.


having no tire on your tires is DIW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ctd/6064165712.html



















Please GAWD let these be some type of one off prototype wheels that NOBODY ELSE can buy. :banghead:


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Diluted said:


> It was me. I confess. I just really had to go, man!


So... you diluted the milk?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

MasterAdkins said:


> So... you diluted the milk?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>


Tiny nekkid woman?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Tiny nekkid woman?


Fortunately no...


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

BongTechnician said:


> Fortunately no...


Some sorta booferhog right there


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> Tiny nekkid woman?


Free with purchase.
*
BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE*


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Free with purchase.
> *
> BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE*


Herpes?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That's right Ken.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> Fortunately no...


She looks better tiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> Free with purchase.
> *
> BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE*





Spatzle said:


> Herpes?


It almost feels like I'm expecting a Rollback Commercial on this one.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Some sorta booferhog right there


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Soon to be available for your Panamera, Model X, Model S and Q7


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Soon to be available for your Panamera, Model X, Model S and Q7


Still better than the Vette.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Still better than the Vette.


Negative. At least the Vette looks like a finished product and not a cancerous growth.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Isn't Crispyfritter a pastor? I think he was spotted recently.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Still better than the Vette.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you have no experience with art/design of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

I have to imagine your sarcasm meters are broken folks. :beer:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

whiteboy1 said:


> I have to imagine your sarcasm meters are broken folks. :beer:


Doubtful as that's exactly what a Rabbit driver would post about a 'vette.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you have no experience with art/design of any kind whatsoever.


opcorn:


whiteboy1 said:


> I have to imagine your sarcasm meters are broken folks.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Doubtful as that's exactly what a Rabbit driver would post about a 'vette.



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> having no tire on your tires is DIW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

The only people who care that your are 100% Colombiano, already know... and the rest have already assumed your Mexican.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I thought it said 100% Colorblind.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> I thought it said 100% Colorblind.


No he is Mexican


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Something about the bumper sticker in the back window just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Something about the bumper sticker in the back window just doesn't make sense to me.


Just the culmination of a lifetime of bad decisions. Nothing to see here..


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BongTechnician said:


> assumed your Mexican.


He owns a Mexican? Best. Yard. Ever.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you have no experience with art/design of any kind whatsoever.


Oh please, do go on. Tell us how learned you are in the arts and design. We are all dying to hear it. While you do that, I'll chat with people that were born with a sense of humor.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Something about the bumper sticker in the back window just doesn't make sense to me.


Oddly proportioned, orange, and with an obvious fake top.
Seems legit.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Doubtful as that's exactly what a Rabbit driver would post about a 'vette.


Easy...former Rabbit driver. I sold that pile.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> He owns a Mexican? Best. Yard. Ever.


My sincerest apologies, grammar police.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Oddly proportioned, orange, and with an obvious fake top.
> Seems legit.


:laugh: keen eye sir.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Oddly proportioned, orange, and with an obvious fake top.
> Seems legit.


How about these two? Also fake?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Oh please, do go on. Tell us how learned you are in the arts and design. We are all dying to hear it. While you do that, I'll chat with people that were born with a sense of humor.


Guess what my major was in college. Go ahead, guess.

Also, my sense of humor is just fine, thank you. I've lately been catching up on the few episodes of The Brak Show and Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law that I missed back then. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Guess what my major was in college. Go ahead, guess.
> 
> Also, my sense of humor is just fine, thank you. I've lately been catching up on the few episodes of The Brak Show and Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law that I missed back then. :laugh:












All the degrees in the world won't make that Vette attractive. 

But yes, The Brak Show is hilarious.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Oddly proportioned, orange, and with an obvious fake top.
> Seems legit.


Those kinds of things have been built many times.

It's the "why" that is perplexing. Yes, I want to be unable to park and for my 74 hp Type IV engine to lug two camper buses around! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> All the degrees in the world won't make that Vette attractive.
> 
> But yes, The Brak Show is hilarious.


Confuses opinion with fact, even after comparing it to a car with a huge growth. Hmmmmm...




Brak said:


> I don't think my parents want me drinking beer.





Zorak said:


> That's why we're doin' it.





Brak said:


> Oooooh.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Meh, who needs tail lights anyways??? At least he possibly subscribes too the TCL belief that nobody needs to own a truck, just a small utility trailer...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Confuses opinion with fact, even after comparing it to a car with a huge growth. Hmmmmm...


Ok, we get it. You are smart. Good for you. Let's move on.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BongTechnician said:


> My sincerest apologies, grammar police.


You're correct.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

You girls are testy today


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING *








*STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING **STOP CRYING STOP CRYING *


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Those kinds of things have been built many times.
> 
> It's the "why" that is perplexing. Yes, I want to be unable to park and for my 74 hp Type IV engine to lug two camper buses around! :laugh:


This one should have NO PROBLEM getting out of its own way. It has a Tesla underneath.



spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jeff Gordon on the way to his next race. I guess Pepsi cut his transportation budget.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

License plate is from Romania I believe


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

My guess is it was rear ended and they decided to have some fun with it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Jeff Gordon on the way to his next race. I guess Pepsi cut his transportation budget.


At least he got a newer model.


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


VigorousZX Back at it with his camper ideas?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

slacker01 said:


> My guess is it was rear ended and they decided to have some fun with it.


That is a kit. It looks better on the Top bird, but still looks horrid


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

4 out of 5 dawgs. *Impressive*


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> 4 out of 5 dawgs. *Impressive*


Clever use of the helmet as a bumper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


Probably stolen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Look at the size of my... SPACER!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Look at the size of my... SPACER!


I hope he's got a stockpile of wheel bearings.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I mean maybe there was a collision to the back which resulted in severe damage to the car and brain and this was the outcome.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Probably stolen.


Which one? Or both maybe?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


>


At least this one doesn't have issues with wheel stud tensile strength!










(Because it's mechanically stock.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That poor Mustang.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Live from Ontario, TX


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Live from Ontario, TX
> 
> *vid


Errrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm... Is that guy "special"?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Something about the bumper sticker in the back window just doesn't make sense to me.


Are you 30 or younger? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Black Flag sticker on a Cadillac.
Are you 30 or older? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Deadhead sticker on a Cadillac.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I have to see if I can post/host this elsewhere: https://www.facebook.com/TrucksAndJeepsForSale/videos/1832897313616651/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

patrikman said:


> Are you 30 or younger? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Black Flag sticker on a Cadillac.
> Are you 30 or older? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Deadhead sticker on a Cadillac.


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Errrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm... Is that guy "special"?


A Texas ******* in Ontario Canada?




patrikman said:


> Are you 30 or younger? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Black Flag sticker on a Cadillac.
> Are you 30 or older? -- Out on the road today, I saw a Deadhead sticker on a Cadillac.


Out on the road today, I saw a Trump sticker on an extended VW bus. That just doesn't seem to roll off the tongue.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> A Texas ******* in Ontario Canada?


Is it so hard to believe that a slice of Canadians can be like Texans?
I always think of Canada as just being full of hillbillies and ********, and then there is Quebec.



> Out on the road today, I saw a Trump sticker on an extended VW bus. That just doesn't seem to roll off the tongue.


"Out on the road today, I saw a Trump sticker on a fascist van" doesn't seem that illogical either. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

"Out on the road today, I saw a Trump-Pence sticker on a Kombi bus"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> "Out on the road today, I saw a Trump-Pence sticker on a Kombi bus"


eace:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> "Out on the road today, I saw a Trump-Pence sticker on a Kombi bus"


Winner! I was thinking 'Microbus', but I think I like yours better.  :beer:


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> "Out on the road today, I saw a Trump-Pence sticker on a Kombi bus"


The chatter on the thread said don't do that. You can never do that.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


This should cross over to the ultimate parking thread


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


>



I wonder what a rudder like that would do on a Formula drift car 


Could the rudder keep a mustang from sliding onto a sidewalk?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> I wonder what a rudder like that would do on a Formula drift car
> 
> 
> Could the rudder keep a mustang from sliding onto a sidewalk?!?!?!?!?!


At the speeds a Mustang is typically traveling when it runs off the road; nothing!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BluMagic said:


> I wonder what a rudder like that would do on a Formula drift car


It's not a rudder, it's a giant bottle opener.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw this on the road.









Those outlets were at least 1ft in diameter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

The double nerf bars look useful though


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

He can cook TWO turkeys at once with that fancy exhaust system.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

jbarth09 said:


> Those outlets were at least 1ft in diameter.


And his penis? 1" in length.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> And his penis? 1" in length.


So you know him?
I guess you would remember his truck.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> And his penis? 1" in length.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> He can cook TWO turkeys at once with that fancy exhaust system.


Shame he didn't have a way to warm the third turkey.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a good thing that Rudder has a safety stop light installed. Don't want people rear ending that mustang due to being so enthralling to the eye


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> It's a good thing that Rudder has a safety stop light installed.


Yes, but as with other Ford products, that light isn't going to work. Once that light goes out, crowds beware.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

To all the haters who say the Aztek was an ugly vehicle...............


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And people said the Polaris Slingshot was ugly


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> To all the haters who say the Aztek was an ugly vehicle....


Those aren't the flames I was hoping for.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> So you know him?
> I guess you would remember his truck.


Where do you think he showed me his 1" penis?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Is it so hard to believe that a slice of Canadians can be like Texans?
> I always think of Canada as just being full of hillbillies and ********, and then there is Quebec.


You're not wrong; 
Alberta and Saskatchewan have a healthy dose of *******, farmer, oil rig, rancher types, (Pickup trucks as far as the eye can see) 
BC, much like California has that west coast, smoking weed, surfin', hiking, do what you want thing going on. Is a favourite destination for rich foreigners to go to school and for visiting Australians to work.
Manitoba is full of lakes and crime, that's it. 
Ontario is pretty certain it's the center of the universe, the rest of Canada universally hates them. 
Quebec exist in it's own parallel universe, sometimes the rest of us aren't sure it's even real, until we visit. Quebec women are as insane as they are beautiful.
The Maritimes are in too bad of a state to pick on right on now, hard working group who just can't find steady work. Hundreds of thousands have moved out of the region in last 5 years. 
North of 60 (tree line) is another completely different world, Canadian versions of Alaskans. It's cold as balls, and it makes you tough as nails living up there. Great mix of modern culture and old world values.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If this Uber/Lyft driver showed up to drive me somewhere I would probably decline.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


> And people said the Polaris Slingshot was ugly


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess this isn't so DIW if your car is so wrecked in the back that fixing it doesn't make financial sense?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If this Uber/Lyft driver showed up to drive me somewhere I would probably decline.


MAD TYTE YO! :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I guess this isn't so DIW if your car is so wrecked in the back that fixing it doesn't make financial sense?


Still DIW. It sure looks cheaply done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I guess this isn't so DIW if your car is so wrecked in the back that fixing it doesn't make financial sense?


Wow- that's odd.
Note the RX8's trunk is already pretty dang useless.
Especially if you have the spare tire kit, added as an afterthought because it goes it an an odd angle and takes up 1/2 the trunk space (by being terrible placed) and blocks the trunk light and pass through. :banghead:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I guess this isn't so DIW if your car is so wrecked in the back that fixing it doesn't make financial sense?


"I'm yuuuugely upside down on my loan because I had to borrow more money to put a new motor in it. "


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> "I'm yuuuugely upside down on my loan because I had to borrow more money to put a new motor in it. "


Could also be true.

I take it Mississippi doesn't have vehicle inspections.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Busted for DWI


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

that looks like fun. one hard stop and hes flintstonening it


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

It is so right, and so wrong all at once.

Would I drive it. No, but it still looks like a hoot to drive.

I love the weight added where saddle bags would be.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Truth in advertising. Maybe it isn't DIW.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


He should put some Audi badges on it. :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Is that like when they give your neutered dog plastic replica balls? So the gasoline cars at the car park will stop trying to mount your Tesla??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> *Is that like when they give your neutered dog plastic replica balls?* So the gasoline cars at the car park will stop trying to mount your Tesla??


They do that?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Is that like when they give your neutered dog plastic replica balls? So the gasoline cars at the car park will stop trying to mount your Tesla??


:laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> They do that?


http://www.neuticles.com

Maybe NSFW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Continuing on with the weird car/motorcycle combos


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wouldn't this guy just be better off with a trailer?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Wouldn't this guy just be better off with a trailer?


Registered and definitely can't live near schools or playgrounds.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Why?










That's why.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

KeiCar said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/63zhdz/a_london_bus_does_an_austin_powers_and_gets_stuck/

Are you hopping on the train too?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

oh the chassis flex


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> oh the chassis flex


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Truth in advertising. Maybe it isn't DIW.


Depends if Susan is hot.



KeiCar said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## lunari (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure if DIW or DIR









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lunari said:


> Not sure if DIW or DIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think adding crazy power to an old limo qualifies as DIR.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


I think that one is older than Reddit.

This is a bumper sticker I actually witnessed.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lunari said:


> Not sure if DIW or DIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely DIR


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I think that one is older than Reddit.
> 
> This is a bumper sticker I actually witnessed.


lmao you screenshotted your own instagram post??


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> lmao you screenshotted your own instagram post??


And in portrait mode. :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> lmao you screenshotted your own instagram post??


Yes, intentionally.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> And in portrait mode. :facepalm:


I figured it would rustle some jimmies.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Yes, intentionally.


it'd be pretty hard to do it accidentally wouldn't it? :screwy:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And in portrait mode. :facepalm:


I don't know about crappy Android based phones, but on iPhones, Instagram is portrait mode only. There is no rotate phone to landscape mode.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> it'd be pretty hard to do it accidentally wouldn't it? :screwy:


Actually no depending on how you are holding an iPhone but that's not the point.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I don't know about crappy Android based phones, but on iPhones, Instagram is portrait mode only. There is no rotate phone to landscape mode.


I'm an adult and therefore, have no Instagram account and couldn't tell you either way. 

Regardless, I'm beginning to assume he posts from a long-term are facility.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'm an adult and therefore, have no Instagram account and couldn't tell you either way.
> 
> Regardless, I'm beginning to assume he posts from a long-term are facility.


You are an adult? Start acting like it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Actually no depending on how you are holding an iPhone but that's not the point.


could you tell us what the point is?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> You are an adult? Start acting like it.


Posted the guy screenshotting his Instagram account. Rich. What's next. Snapchatting all of TCL your Olive Garden never ending pasta bowl.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> could you tell us what the point is?


The point was to see how much it would upset the forum police. It worked.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Posted the guy screenshotting his Instagram account. Rich. What's next. Snapchatting all of TCL your Olive Garden never ending pasta bowl.


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> The point was to see how much it would upset the forum police. It worked.


it's far more likely you didn't realize how stupid you'd look. why else would you try to cop to being a forum troll of all things lol


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> I don't know about *crappy Android based phones*, but on iPhones, Instagram is portrait mode only. There is no rotate phone to landscape mode.











Enjoy Apple's software update roulette, do you? I'll pass on hyper planned obsolescence.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> it's far more likely you didn't realize how stupid you'd look. why else would you try to cop to being a forum troll of all things lol


I don't really care what other people think about me on the internet, unlike some of you apparently. Lighten up.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Snapchatting your Olive Garden never ending pasta bowl.


Let's not get personal about _gourmet_ food now. Leave OG alone!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I don't really care what other people think about me on the internet, unlike some of you apparently. Lighten up.


bahahahah that's the biggest lie in this thread.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> bahahahah that's the biggest lie in this thread.


Ok pal.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Ok pal.


I'm not so sure he's your pal, bud.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm not so sure he's your pal, bud.


Or not his bud, guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Or not his bud, guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or not his guy, chief.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> or not his guy, chief.


Or not his chief, boss.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

They took our jerbs.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

What's this thread about again?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> Or not his chief, boss.


I am your boss, tiger.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I am your boss, tiger.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a sign at intersection on my commute.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> This is a sign at intersection on my commute.


Looks legit.

All roads lead to the ball camp. That's where you want to go right? If not you can go to Hardin Valley.

They are simplifying your life Emmett, you should be grateful!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


At least this wasn't done to a nice car.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


I have an irresistible urge to peel it and see if it is made of chocolate.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Thank you.
> It bothers me that NOBODY ELSE seems to think letting dogs hang out car windows is stupid, and shows a complete disregard for the dog's safety.
> The same idiots that do this would rip you a new one if you "sped" by as they walked their (uncontrolled) dog down their street because "dangerous".


And this "loved" adorable dog is just a minor auto crash from death.
People juat need to admit they "love" having a companion, but don't actually love their animal enough to care about their saftey more than them having a companion in their lap while driving.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

slacker01 said:


> I have an irresistible urge to peel it and see if it is made of chocolate.



:laugh:

With my luck it would be cheap milk chocolate. Sigh.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

slacker01 said:


> I have an irresistible urge to peel it and see if it is made of chocolate.


It's a much less appetizing soft brown substance.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Looks legit.
> 
> All roads lead to the ball camp. That's where you want to go right? If not you can go to Hardin Valley.
> 
> They are simplifying your life Emmett, you should be grateful!


He is not Emmett. I'm glad I am not the only one that sees an opposum avatar and automatically think it's Emmett.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chopped and shortened MB?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> chopped and shortened MB?


Is this real life?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is this real life?


All I know if that this photo is in El Paso, TX near the airport.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And this "loved" adorable dog is just *a minor auto crash* from death.


You mean from someone distracted from say.... taking pictures while driving?

Hippo. Hippo something. What is that word?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> You mean from someone distracted from say.... taking pictures while driving?
> 
> Hippo. Hippo something. What is that word?


Driving record.
Obviously I must be some type of superhero to be able to pull that off while sitting in stopped traffic- and it didn't lead to a crash.
And guess what- it never has for me!
I simply must be a superhero!

Hippo-BS.
Distracted driving is common... the question is how distracted and how long?
Does any driver pay 100% of their attention 100% of the time to just watching the road in front of them?
How many ever pay a full 100% of their attention driving at any time?
I am sure you have a ride along mute that uses mental telepathy to understand your needs and adjust your stereo and hvac settings so you never once have to take your eyes off the road directly in front of you. :laugh: 

here are some drivers that literally can't...




























How is limo tint windshield even legal anywhere?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Driving record.
> Obviously I must be some type of superhero to be able to pull that off while sitting in stopped traffic- and it didn't lead to a crash.
> And guess what- it never has for me!
> I simply must be a superhero!
> ...


That's just his way of saying "I love you." 

Seriously though...don't bother getting into it with him. His **** doesn't stink. He actually has a framed certificate to prove it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Distracted driving is common...


So is drunk driving. Keep driving drunk.



AtlantaDad said:


> Seriously though...don't bother getting into it with him. His **** doesn't stink. He actually has a framed certificate to prove it.


Keep supporting drunk driving. I hope you kill someone, or your... nevermind.

In case you need reading material while driving:

http://www.distraction.gov/download...he-cell-phone-driver-and-the-drunk-driver.pdf


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> So is drunk driving. Keep driving drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep supporting drunk driving. I hope you kill someone.


Does that get you a gold framed certificate as well? I'm trying to get all the certs I can.

Teeheeheehee


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> So is drunk driving. Keep driving drunk.
> .


Straw-man arguments?
I guess this being in the DIW thread is quite appropriate. :sly:
FWIW- I am very aware of my driving limitations, and have missed many photo opportunities because the driving situation require my full attention.
I knew it was too dangerous to even take a few one handed general direction "not looking at phone screen" pics so I didn't even attempt it.
*Give me some credit.. I'm not FULL retard.* :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> *Give me some credit.. I'm not FULL retard.*


**** no. You post about dog-safety, yet every other picture you post is of you being drunk, taking pictures while driving.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> **** no. You post about dog-safety, yet every other picture you post is of you being drunk, taking pictures while driving.


And you know how many animals I have hit in my driving life? zero.


Either you like to drive with your dog on your lap so you are lashing out at the messenger, or you really are this passionate about your assumptions of my driving habits.
And really, either way.. you sound quite nuts.. fyi.

Your argument is invalid, here is a car with 19s that looks donked. 









Life can be stressful,. maybe you need to find a better outlet?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Life can be stressful,. maybe you need to find a better outlet?


Calling out drunk drivers is my outlet. You just haven't crashed yet. You'll learn eventually. There is a reason it's illegal in Tennessee, and it's because morons can't function 4x the blood alcohol limit. 

Your straw man argument rests in the link I posted above for DrunkDad.

http://www.distraction.gov/download...he-cell-phone-driver-and-the-drunk-driver.pdf


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> I hope you kill someone, or your... nevermind.


Seriously?

I guess you win the DIW thread today. Good job.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There has to be at least 20 free replacements for a dead dog standing in line at the local pound waiting to stick their head out of my car window.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> There has to be at least 20 free replacements for a dead dog standing in line at the local pound waiting to stick their head out of my car window.


Golf clap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> There has to be at least 20 free replacements for a dead dog standing in line at the local pound waiting to stick their head out of my car window.


Don't forget all the orphans.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Don't forget all the orphans.


I'm glad they changed your avatar. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmmm, lots of _Doing it Wrong_ but it ain't cars / pictures recently...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> There has to be at least 20 free replacements for a dead dog standing in line at the local pound waiting to stick their head out of my car window.


That's exactly why if I had a dog it would have to ride in the back of the Baja.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Hmmm, lots of _Doing it Wrong_ but it ain't cars / pictures recently...


Tenness.. I mean 10EC. :facepalm:

Hopefully she is checking on the "now hiring" sign.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

metallitubby said:


>


do want!!!!!


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

spockcat said:


> chopped and shortened MB?


Jesus this picture messes with my brain. The rear end looks huge!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Diluted said:


> Jesus this picture messes with my brain. The rear end looks huge!


Does this cabin make my butt look big?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> do want!!!!!


PM me and I'll send you some


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> PM me and I'll send you some


I'd put one of those bumper stickers my van.. but then I'd be afraid some idiot would run into me in traffic while trying to take a picture of it to post to facebook while driving.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I'd put one of those bumper stickers my van.. but then I'd be afraid some idiot would run into me in traffic while trying to take a picture of it to post to facebook while driving.


You're gonna have to make your own to achieve such notoriety.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> And this "loved" adorable dog is just a minor auto crash from death.
> People juat need to admit they "love" having a companion, but don't actually love their animal enough to care about their saftey more than them having a companion in their lap while driving.


Our pup is always in the back seat with the doggy hammock He very rarely sits up front, if he does its for a short drive to the store and he isn't one to stick his head out the window.

I actually will sit at a light seeing cars with dogs hanging half out the window and wait to see if the dog jumps


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

As an unabashed dog lover, will all of you kindly​ STFU, please?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As an unabashed dog lover, will all of you kindly​ STFU, please?


anyone else find this ironic? :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

isn't the point of the forum to talk about things? Wouldn't be much fun if we all STFU. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> anyone else find this ironic? :laugh:


 I'll talk dog-safety all day, but not in a thread that's supposed to be full of pictures of vehicles. :thumbup:



P Q said:


> isn't the point of the forum to talk about things? Wouldn't be much fun if we all STFU. :laugh:


See above.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'll talk dog-safety all day, but not in a thread that's supposed to be full of pictures of vehicles. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> See above.



ok ok


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


Is that Hulk Hogan's Bentley Venza?


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Woohoo a bunch of new pages in the DIW thread...... Ohh damn! It's just a bunch of forum bickering.









Might have posted this already. Can't remember.... damn mechanic did this to my car.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn dude that's a shame. How did you manage to catch them in the act? 

What are you doing about it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

ouch.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GTIanz said:


> Woohoo a bunch of new pages in the DIW thread...... Ohh damn! It's just a bunch of forum bickering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W. T. F?? And his insurance is paying, right?


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Damn dude that's a shame. How did you manage to catch them in the act?
> 
> What are you doing about it?





Accidental L8 apex said:


> W. T. F?? And his insurance is paying, right?


Ron Tonkin Chevrolet in Portland Oregon. Car is a 2016 Camaro and had around 7000 miles which the ****-brained mechanic (definitely DIW) lifted the car at all 4 corners on the rocker panels.

Dealership claimed no damage. I went to my insurance and got the rocker panels replaced. Took one of the rocker panels into the service manager with a copy of the repair bill. Got a call a couple days later from one of the Tonkin family members informing me that they wouldn't be paying for it since I didn't give them an oportunity to repair it themselves. According to USAA they have started the legal process.

Worst possible way to run a business. I'll be making sure to leave reviews everywhere once the legal side is finished.









No Damage.....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> No Damage.....


Make a new thread in the lounge so this doesn't clutter up this one. That is rage inducing. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GTIanz said:


> Ron Tonkin Chevrolet in Portland Oregon. Car is a 2016 Camaro and had around 7000 miles which the ****-brained mechanic (definitely DIW) lifted the car at all 4 corners on the rocker panels.
> 
> Dealership claimed no damage. I went to my insurance and got the rocker panels replaced. Took one of the rocker panels into the service manager with a copy of the repair bill. Got a call a couple days later from one of the Tonkin family members informing me that they wouldn't be paying for it since I didn't give them an oportunity to repair it themselves. According to USAA they have started the legal process.
> 
> ...


Please do make a thread.

The "we damaged it through our sheer incompetence but trust us, we can really fix it ourselves" dealership logic needs to die in fire.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

If there is one thing I have learned from this forum in the past week, it is not to buy a new Camaro. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> If there is one thing I have learned from this forum in the past week, it is not to buy a new Camaro. :laugh:


You don't have a burning desire to own one?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> You don't have a burning desire to own one?


Burning or burnt? :laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Hard to see but the a-pillar claims that "this just the beginning", what shenanigans I wonder led to the demise of this Cavalier.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BluMagic said:


>


But it's for your foot...


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


Those Forgiatos look like oversized fusion wheels


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected]'s Ridonkulous!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

reminds me of junk I would see the in the parking lot of the community college I went to


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Aonarch said:


>


"Man, don't buy those tires, they wear out too fast... TOW-TAL JUNK"


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it looks like me walking back home drunk and trying not to wake up my parents.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

JD Byrider, person probably doesn't have insurance either


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just hope that 370z was junk before they modified it.
Because it is definitely junk now.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Ferrari mustang gt convertible kit car - $6900

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/6064560552.html

24 images for your  pleasure

[thought this better here than the CL thread]


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Ahh yes, metallic pads.


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Picture of brake carnage



OMFG that hurts just to look at.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Do motorcycles need rear brakes?


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry for the quality, I had to use the zoom on my phone. That's a "SRT Design" badge on the hatch. Maybe Sergio found a buyer for FCA?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Do motorcycles need rear brakes?


213% of braking occurs with the front brakes. Obviously not.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Scaffolding


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

aar0n. said:


> Scaffolding


Or tomato trellis.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably a base 2.0 Lancer.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

aar0n. said:


> Scaffolding


In theory, a setup like that could be reasonably legit for a time attack car (though I imagine the drag from such a setup would be pretty horrendous on high speed tracks). That said, a lot of poser-stance stuff is setup to ape actual race cars.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Probably a base 2.0 Lancer.


Unless someone went to the effort of swapping on the Evo rear quarter panels... I doubt it.

I'm not sure which is worse, tarting up a Lancer and then doing THAT to it... or doing THAT to an Evo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> In theory, a setup like that could be reasonably legit for a time attack car (though I imagine the drag from such a setup would be pretty horrendous on high speed tracks). That said, a lot of poser-stance stuff is setup to ape actual race cars.


In theory I could be the Stig.


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

Original from https://www.reddit.com/user/danegeroust










definitely DIW.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Nealric said:


> In theory, a setup like that could be reasonably legit for a time attack car (though I imagine the drag from such a setup would be pretty horrendous on high speed tracks). That said, a lot of poser-stance stuff is setup to ape actual race cars.


It's starting to be a thing. I've started to notice show/stance cars driving around with door numbers. There's a stance-stance-revolution FRS rolling around town that has numbers with "SCCA" on his door.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Diluted said:


> Original from https://www.reddit.com/user/danegeroust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting Prodrive style setup.....


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Pennywise said:


> There's a stance-stance-revolution FRS rolling around town that has numbers with "SCCA" on his door.


*S*tance
*C*ar 
*C*lub 
of *A*merica


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Honestly.. when was the last time you saw a 100% stock NA Miata?

Most locally all look like they have been beaten heavily with the car-bro-stick.
Fix things?
Phsaw.
Let's add a wing and stickers instead.. oh and rattle can camo!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Honestly.. when was the last time you saw a 100% stock NA Miata?


Most of the NAs I see are stock-looking. NBs on the other hand...


----------



## Publicservice (Oct 11, 2010)

Diluted said:


> Original from https://www.reddit.com/user/danegeroust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats actually one of us. Check out his thread


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Diluted said:


> Original from https://www.reddit.com/user/danegeroust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe not doing it your style appearance wise, but the guy is definitely DIR regarding the mechanical aspects of the car. I give this one a pass big time. Heck, it wouldn't hurt my feelings if I had to means of duplicating it. Better than the airbagged super camber stance stance revolution madd ultra tyte dubber editions more commonly seen.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Last two cars posted are cool :shrug:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread is starting to suck, between pissing matches etc. So here's this pile.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> This thread is starting to suck, between pissing matches etc. So here's this pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the original?
I swear.. those wheels/pics have had so many cars chopped on top of them.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/79/e3/b5/79e3b55de877c72bdcc8c151dda15418.jpg
http://s578.photobucket.com/user/1999hardtopvette/media/Icons/Donk2.jpg.html


Look on the bright side- the Phaeton front kit for a Magnum is on sale!

http://www.phantomcf1.com/doma050607ph.html











http://www.phantomcf1.com/blazer8394.html










http://www.phantomcf1.com/daewood.html

:laugh:


Oh look, they have parts of a.. Daewood.. Nubria.

hmm.

Wait.. clicked on it. No parts.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

patrikman said:


> That's an interesting Prodrive style setup.....



The car looks like it is meant to have wider front and rear axels but it doesn't. I honestly don't understand what it is meant to be used for. 

WTF is Prodrive set up anyways ?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1.8 *T*raditional. NevAr lose.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

J-Tim said:


> The car looks like it is meant to have wider front and rear axels but it doesn't. I honestly don't understand what it is meant to be used for.
> 
> WTF is Prodrive set up anyways ?


Prodrive is the motorsport company responsible for building many World Rally Championship vehicles.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is that the original


Nope. Here's the original. It's one of the most photoshopped DONKs


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

J-Tim said:


> The car looks like it is meant to have wider front and rear axels but it doesn't. I honestly don't understand what it is meant to be used for.
> 
> WTF is Prodrive set up anyways ?


This is my shift knob.










This is Prodrive.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

AutoBear said:


>


I imagine seeing this on Cragslist listed as ***RARE***!!!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

patrikman said:


>


Yes needs the rear louvers, for the balanced 70's look 😉

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Honestly.. when was the last time you saw a 100% stock NA Miata?
> 
> ...


This morning. And as said, more NAs seem to be stock than NBs.




core5 said:


> I imagine seeing this on Cragslist listed as ***RARE***!!!!


Hey, he isn't me or anything:laugh:



patrikman said:


>


You could have posted any Caliber.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Diluted said:


> Original from https://www.reddit.com/user/danegeroust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally disagree. Not everyone's style, but with all the other work the guy has done, the guy's use for the car, and the fact that the kit has some function, I'd say doing it right :thumbup:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I would think the hatch lip wing would need to be removed to allow that double decker wing to do anything though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://topclassiccarsforsale.com/le...92-lexus-sc400-with-70000-original-miles.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> http://topclassiccarsforsale.com/le... rear.
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

philf1fan2 said:


> Ewww, do not want, after I saw the rear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


It looks like other than the strange rear slab of steel mod (corvette look?), the car is quite nice.
Can it be saved for small coin?
I wonder what the minimum rear work would need to be done to at least make it not fugly and .. honestly just crappy work looking.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> It looks like other than the strange rear slab of steel mod (corvette look?), the car is quite nice.
> Can it be saved for small coin?
> I wonder what the minimum rear work would need to be done to at least make it not fugly and .. honestly just crappy work looking.


This line from the ad says it well, I think ". I don’t know if I like it or not but it certainly attracts attention."

I wouldn't bother myself.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

That's one way to deal with getting rear ended. The lack of rear structure is sure to increase the safety of the car by large margins. Not to mention the fuel tank is below the back glass, without anything to slow down another rear hit it could be a Pinto now 

Vince


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

WINDSORB4TDI said:


> That's one way to deal with getting rear ended. The lack of rear structure is sure to increase the safety of the car by large margins. Not to mention the fuel tank is below the back glass, without anything to slow down another rear hit it could be a Pinto now
> 
> Vince


fyi



> Description:
> 1992 Lexus SC
> I purchased this car from the original owner when it had 66,000 miles. It truly drove like a new car and considering the age, the finish spoke of the care it had had. While a fan of the SC400 (I have another one with 28,000 original miles) I also wanted a look of a Corvette so I had the rear end of the car *(there was no accident damage to the car)* cut off and replaced with 14 ga steel to give a different look. I don’t know if I like it or not but it certainly attracts attention. I was concerned about the drivability with the shorter rear end but it has not suffered at all. I think it handles even better but that could be my imagination since at 77 years of age, I am not much of a hot rodder anymore. The shorter body length sure does make parking lots easier but there is no trunk at all for anything. The spare tire which had never been used lost its space as well. The tires are from Costco with a 70,000 mile warranty and have about 5,000 miles on them. The mufflers were removed and this provides a good deep v8 sound to the exhaust. The lower part of the passenger door got a couple of dents while it was in the shop doing the makeover.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

May be hard to see at first, took this while walking fast to USPS.

This bone stock Integra has a "turbo" emblem while rocking an "All Motor!" sticker above.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KizashiAGP said:


> May be hard to see at first, took this while walking fast to USPS.
> 
> This bone stock Integra has a "turbo" emblem while rocking an "All Motor!" sticker above.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/?u...5468399&rm=15bbd0c7f257b982&zw&sz=w1920-h1093


You're right, that is hard to see.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Friend spotted this.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> Friend spotted this.


I've now seen it all.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

*00:25 sec*



patrikman said:


> I've now seen it all.


Patrikman......I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubblegum... Is that how you're feeling right about now.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Popo on the scene.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

lyonsroar said:


> Popo on the scene.


Jeeprius Christ!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

HackAC said:


> Patrikman......I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubblegum... Is that how you're feeling right about now.


Yeah, I love his new avatar, too. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


speed holes? I guess that's one way to lighten your valves.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> speed holes? I guess that's one way to lighten your valves.


That's for when you add forced induction and need to lower compression.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lol!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> speed holes? I guess that's one way to lighten your valves.


ounces = pounds.... hell the new Civic type-r couldn't have done the 'ring in what it did without being 300lbs lighter...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

andlf said:


> :laugh:


I'd buy it with a fixed greenhouse.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

parked your car on a crub for the ad pics......nice! :thumbup:

https://classiccars.com/listings/vi...-corvette-for-sale-in-palatine-illinois-60076


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Preppin' for the Carolina squat?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> https://i.redd.it/urn0eq0l1evy.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up :eek:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> :laugh:


Not sure what's wrong - I mean, other than some of the mirrored details of the photoshop to remain.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Not sure what's wrong - I mean, other than some of the mirrored details of the photoshop to remain.


:thumbup: 



HackAC said:


> Preppin' for the Carolina squat?


please don't reference that with carolina...i hate that s#!t! :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


That's pretty brave, but I give the guy props for keeping his blocks right way around. It could have been really dangerous.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

andlf said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> please don't reference that with carolina...i hate that s#!t! :laugh:


Well here we call it the Palatka squat, but had I said that know one knows where Palatka, FL is. no one needs to know the place sucks.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

HackAC said:


> Well here we call it the Palatka squat, but had I said that know one knows where Palatka, FL is. no one needs to know the place sucks.


Well I learned something new today! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:




UD said:


> Palatka Lean
> 
> A truck, specifically originating from Palatka, Florida, that appears to be raised in the front and lower in the back. In technical terms, a negatively raked suspension. (Note: Palatka is the unofficial crystal meth capital of Florida; thus, a truck deemed to be on the "Palatka Lean" is associated with a nondescript drug habit of the driver.)


:beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> please don't reference that with carolina...i hate that s#!t! :laugh:


No, no.. we meant (looks at profile) South. South Carolina.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Not sure what's wrong - I mean, other than some of the mirrored details of the photoshop to remain.


It's from the land of the two suns.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Not sure what's wrong - I mean, other than some of the mirrored details of the photoshop to remain.


There are 2 suns for our planet I thought.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Power5 said:


> There are 2 suns for our planet I thought.


Stop stealing my jokes.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I hope this new fad catches on.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> I hope this new fad catches on.


What fad is that?
Posting sh*tty pics on the internet?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> What fad is that?
> Posting sh*tty pics on the internet?


Haha that's not a fad, that is just par for the course. My camera kept focusing on the damn windshield. Didn't look that bad on the phone. Oh well. :laugh: Figured I was about to get shot so decided to not chance it by getting out for a better picture.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Haha that's not a fad, that is just par for the course. My camera kept focusing on the damn windshield. Didn't look that bad on the phone. Oh well. :laugh: Figured I was about to get shot so decided to not chance it by getting out for a better picture.


So what was wrong in your photo?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://bringatrailer.com/2017/05/02/please-be-fake-unfinished-1966-alfa-romeo-spider-custom/
Currently $360: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222495027940?rmvSB=true


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> So what was wrong in your photo?


Uh, the nice DIY custom lighting on the front bumper.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Egz said:


> http://bringatrailer.com/2017/05/02/please-be-fake-unfinished-1966-alfa-romeo-spider-custom/
> Currently $360: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222495027940?rmvSB=true


Sponsored by _The Home Depot.
_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Egz said:


> http://bringatrailer.com/2017/05/02/please-be-fake-unfinished-1966-alfa-romeo-spider-custom/
> Currently $360: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222495027940?rmvSB=true



The line on the front of the door doesn't line up to a 1966 Alfa Romeo Duetto 1600 Spider. Door handle is totally different too. So what car is this?

This is a 1968 series one being sold on eBay.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Uh, the nice DIY custom lighting on the front bumper.


Uh, sihtty photo is sihtty. I saw that but thought it might been a reflection.

Is it reflective tape or a light strip?


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

HackAC said:


> Preppin' for the Carolina squat?


I think the Carolina squat is the most brain dead meth head thing you can do to a vehicle. It looks like limp dick or a set of old man balls dragging the ground. 

I know it probably originated from Latin King style (not racism, thought that's where it came from) "donks" that did it to Lincolns and stuff.......but :facepalm:

And then the exhaust sounds like someone took a shotgun to the header and they think it sounds good. "yeah man, that things'a'thumpin".


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Uh, sihtty photo is sihtty. I saw that but thought it might been a reflection.
> 
> Is it reflective tape or a light strip?


Yeah, i live in the area so next evening i see it i will get a better.picture. 

Looked like one of those led light strips you put under wall cabinets in kitchens.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Egz said:


>





spockcat said:


> The line on the front of the door doesn't line up to a 1966 Alfa Romeo Duetto 1600 Spider. Door handle is totally different too. So what car is this?


Door handles and tail lights : AMC


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> The line on the front of the door doesn't line up to a 1966 Alfa Romeo Duetto 1600 Spider. Door handle is totally different too.


I was thinking the same thing. 

The engine bay, windshield, and dash look like they could be from the Alfa. 

Also, the door cards 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


SWIFT.
Enough said.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I used to drive forklift for a couple years, the Swift memes are highly accurate. Bison guys are bad too.

Spotted this awesome gen 1 Fusion at a car show today.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That is astonishing. Someone actually did that and thought to them selves "ehh... good enough."


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> That is astonishing. Someone actually did that and thought to them selves "ehh... good enough."


The only thing that would make that more astonishing is if it were a Twizzler.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Is he using off-road diesel fuel or did he add something to make it smoke like that? Either way he's a grade-A douchebag, but I'm curious.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is he using off-road diesel fuel or did he add something to make it smoke like that? Either way he's a grade-A douchebag, but I'm curious.


Probably a baby gender reveal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is he using off-road diesel fuel or did he add something to make it smoke like that? Either way he's a grade-A douchebag, but I'm curious.


It's a special bio-deseil made from old Strawberry Shortcake dolls.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Egz said:


> Probably a baby gender reveal.





BRealistic said:


> It's a special bio-deseil made from old Strawberry Shortcake dolls.


:laugh: 

I can't decide which answer I like better. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Egz said:


> Probably a baby gender reveal.


I thought it meant there was a new pope. A much more fabulous one this time.


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

Egz said:


> Probably an inter-family paternity test reveal.


FTFY


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Spotted this awesome gen 1 Fusion at a car show today.



:thumbup: :laugh: binocular fusion dismay!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> SWIFT.
> Enough said.


what the hell swift?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> what the hell swift?



Swift = Sure Wish I Finished Training


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> Swift = Sure Wish I Finished Training


So what is the deal with those guys? Do they just have lower hiring standards? I've learned to avoid swift trucks out on the highway after witnessing some terrible driving.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Nealric said:


> So what is the deal with those guys? Do they just have lower hiring standards? I've learned to avoid swift trucks out on the highway after witnessing some terrible driving.


I don't think I've ever seen one in Canada, and I'm glad


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is he using off-road diesel fuel or did he add something to make it smoke like that? Either way he's a grade-A douchebag, but I'm curious.


Trying to get around the Colorado anti coal rolling law?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Egz said:


> Probably a baby gender reveal.


100% what it is and the owner is prob super disappointed it wasn't blue smoke. Kid I know from my area did this with his motorcycle. When he started it and the pink smoke came out it looked like he was going to cry in disappointment


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> So what is the deal with those guys? Do they just have lower hiring standards? I've learned to avoid swift trucks out on the highway after witnessing some terrible driving.


They are known to treat their drivers like sh&t.
The only drivers that they get are the brand new out of 6 Day CDL training/licensing drivers who can't get a job driving with any other trucking company.

*Had a friend that drove for them.....


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

P Q said:


> 100% what it is and the owner is prob super disappointed it wasn't blue smoke. Kid I know from my area did this with his motorcycle. When he started it and the pink smoke came out it looked like he was going to cry in disappointment


Damn. The guy must be quite a jerk. 



BRealistic said:


> They are known to treat their drivers like sh&t.
> The only drivers that they get are the brand new out of 6 say CDL training drivers who can't get a job driving with any other trucking company.
> 
> *Had a friend that drove for them.....


That makes sense, then. It's not _good_, but it makes sense. How much experience do they need to move on? 6 months? 2 years?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I thought it meant there was a new pope. A much more fabulous one this time.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I thought it meant there was a new pope. A much more fabulous one this time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Original posted in craigslist find thread.. but then I realized it was more DIW than anything related to that thread.
Don't want to clutter the CL thread with idiot ads.


This must be a super rare spec Sentra- 6 cylinder!
That makes it worth the $25,600 they want for a used 2016 model with basic wheel covers.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6121693078.html


> 2016 Nissan Sentra (Morristown)
> 
> I have a 2016 Nissan Sentra I'm looking for someone to take over payments on it. It has exactly 11,000 miles on it, absolutely nothing wrong with it, back up camera and all. I owe exactly 25,600 payments are $392 a month.
> 
> ...


A quick search- same model same color certified for half price!
http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...Radius=500&makeCode1=NISSAN&modelCode1=SENTRA

Who finances a new basic Sentra for 7/8 years and roll that much negative equity into it and then expects somebody to pay MORE for their used one when they can get a brand new one for less? :screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

oof. man, i cannot imagine plunking down 392 dollars a month on a base model sentra. :screwy:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

A true pioneer of the next subprime lending crisis right there, folks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> oof. man, i cannot imagine plunking down 392 dollars a month on a base model sentra. :screwy:


I'd never. Ever ever.

Buy a bicycle and don't make your aspirations in life driving for Uber/Lyft, problem solved.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Is he adding the $392 payments to come up with that figure? That could explain some of it, anyway.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is he adding the $392 payments to come up with that figure? That could explain some of it, anyway.


Yeah, that's what he owes on the car.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Cup holder used as ash tray?

What an ash hole.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Everything on this page http://www.adamsjeepofmaryland.com/customizedinventory/.htm

Especially this $67,000 abomination 








(no price listed on site, dealer posted price on local FB group)


I ****ing hate JK people right now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I ****ing hate JK people right now.


I saw one built like that but with little LIGHT BARS for headlights a month ago.
Wanted to get a picture but I was stopped in traffic. And i was afraid if I held my cell as a camera for four seconds while sitting in drivers seat people would die.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I saw one built like that but with little LIGHT BARS for headlights a month ago.
> Wanted to get a picture but I was stopped in traffic. And i was afraid if I held my cell as a camera for four seconds while sitting in drivers seat people would die.


Nah that's just these POSs


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Damn. The guy must be quite a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, then. It's not _good_, but it makes sense. How much experience do they need to move on? 6 months? 2 years?


Yeah I don't associate myself with him, just know him because he married my friends cousin and hes a brother of another one of my friends


As far as experience goes. For example, car haulers. I was looking into a job with PlyCar and of course you need a CDL but they also require I think 4-5 years of experience in just auto transport alone. From what I was reading even if I had my CDL and had a few years under my belt with normal truck driving, I still wouldn't qualify since I don't have any experience in any auto transport


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I ****ing hate JK people right now.


And to think we were worried about what the H2 customers would do.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


this must be a pic of my moms old car, please blur the cigarette butts


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> this must be a pic of my moms old car, please blur the cigarette butts


Have any more pics of your mom's butt?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Have any more pics of your mom's butt?


I'm not a freak so no, but I do have plenty of pics of your mom's butt


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> I'm not a freak so no, but I do have plenty of pics of your mom's butt


Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one? 

Keeping it rolling...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one?


I felt it was on par, quality wise, with breal's joke


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> I'm not a freak so no, but I do have plenty of pics of your mom's butt


My mom doesn't smoke.
So you must have somebody else's butt pics.


And is the street legal?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

> I owe exactly 25,600 payments are $392 a month.


I read that as 25,600 payments of $392 remaining, or $10,035,200 LOL


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one?
> 
> Keeping it rolling...



I kinda like it. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> I kinda like it. :beer:


I envision a new sporting event.
Racing minivans with your entire family in the van during the race.
Kids have to eat a bag of chips and a 12 oz drink each sometime during the race.
The pit stop also has bathrooms.
At the end of the race you have to vacuum out the car (timed).


*As a side event, the kid passengers of all the vans could be playing a video game race against all the other kids in the race for extra prizes- during the race. Make them vomit! :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I envision a new sporting event.
> Racing minivans with your entire family in the van during the race.
> Kids have to eat a bag of chips and a 12 oz drink each sometime during the race.
> The pit stop also has bathrooms.
> ...


There is also a joker lap where you have to come to a stop for 3.5 minutes, and you can't go to the bathroom, eat or fuel as it is separate from any of the pit stops.

It will be called "Oh siht, the dog just threw up"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one?
> 
> Keeping it rolling...


If I had to minivan, this would be ideal. :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>





Dravenport said:


> this must be a pic of my moms old car, please blur the cigarette butts





BRealistic said:


> Have any more pics of your mom's butt?





Dravenport said:


> I'm not a freak so no, but I do have plenty of pics of your mom's butt


:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> this must be a pic of my moms old car, please blur the cigarette butts


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


Now it looks like moldy mac & cheese.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Now it looks like moldy mac & cheese.


I chuckled. 












'Cause it's true.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one?
> 
> Keeping it rolling...


Herbie got fat in his old age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Herbie got fat in his old age.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And still wears his racing suit all the time even though decades since even raced.
Senility is never pretty.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

2ohgti said:


> Herbie got fat in his old age.


Yes. Yes he did.










How do you outrun a Birdcage Maserati when you've put on 1,200 pounds? :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yes. Yes he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Forgot about this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Tinted/smoked lights is pet peeve of mine, so this might be a DINMS, but I saw these yesterday on a C7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@McMike said:


> Let's see if this* does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New ironic license plate is ironic


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yes. Yes he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herbie looks as fat as Empi's Inch Pincher...



@McMike said:


> New ironic license plate is ironic


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


>


Next postit notes:

"LANTRN out of order"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Next postit notes:
> 
> "LANTRN out of order"


:laugh:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Next postit notes:
> 
> "LANTRN out of order"


Lights are dim, like their owner? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> How do you outrun a Birdcage Maserati when you've put on 1,200 pounds? :laugh:


Maserati birdcage?
All we got meow Is the Maserati Lefatty


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I ****ing hate JK people right now.


Its the new Honda Civic of the tuning world


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> Its the new Honda Civic of the tuning world


More like a four-wheeled Harley Davidson. At least the Civic was stock for a while it waited for its second owner.

You've gotta hand it to the JK aftermarket, they've got something for everyone.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Original posted in craigslist find thread.. but then I realized it was more DIW than anything related to that thread.
> Don't want to clutter the CL thread with idiot ads.
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see a CL ad with a "take over payments" or a discussion of how they won't sell for less than they owe, I mentally do this: :facepalm:

Worst one I saw was a 4-year old WRX with a blown motor listed for $5k. I clicked on the ad thinking it could be a fun project to swap out the motor and flip it. Then I saw they wanted $5k AND for you to take over their payments, which totaled $25k :laugh:


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

^ Paint it all one color and it looks better than a stock CTS Coupe


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> ^ Paint it all one color and it looks better than a stock CTS Coupe


It's certainly not something I would do, but I've seen much worse.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

What is that badge on the back? Makes me think it's not a one-off. Is it made by WillIAm?


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> ^ Paint it all one color and it looks better than a stock CTS Coupe


hold that thought till you see da front!:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EuroAtomic said:


>





EuroAtomic said:


> hold that thought till you see da front!:


I'd like to see that kit without the lights and grill. I wonder who makes it?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

EuroAtomic said:


> hold that thought till you see da front!:


I want to hate it so bad, but for some reason it reminds me of an AE86, so I just can't.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Meh, I don't hate it and I think the work done is very clean. I think the overall design is fairly cohesive. It's not over the top and this CTS mod is obviously being taken in comparison with the original Cadillac design. If this was an original design by any other car maker or if designers from another GM brand had come up with this variation for that platform, I think it likely would get some appreciation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> I want to hate it so bad, but for some reason it reminds me of an AE86, so I just can't.


Reminds me of playing GTA V....


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I'd like to see that kit without the lights and grill. I wonder who makes it?



I bet if the grill was set a bit higher it would look better. The current grill placement just makes it look like it's got a droopy nose. Or even a different grill vent design rather than just the three vanes.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Not that the rest of the front end is any good but this just looks even more weird to me. Just adds to the grotesqueness of the predator front end.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Reminds me of playing GTA V....


i get more of a streamliner train vibe from it...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i get more of a streamliner train vibe from it...


I was thinking Feltzer.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I was thinking Feltzer.



gotcha... i can see that... 

i don't own any video game consoles... and haven't played any GTA in years...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Maserati birdcage?
> All we got meow Is the Maserati Lefatty


I'm speaking of "The Love Bug" and "Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo", that era. :beer:

The road racing scenes were legendary, all filmed in slow-mo I'm sure. I don't care what kind of heart you have, you don't run with Ferraris, Corvettes and Maseratis with 40 hp! :laugh:

Edit: Here you go...


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don't care what kind of heart you have, you don't run with Ferraris, Corvettes and Maseratis with 40 hp! :laugh:


Magic, brah. Magic!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> Disney, brah. Disney!


Fixed. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

*Spotted in Clark, NJ:*










I looked through my phone and I think I have enough content to feed this thread for a few months :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rust Coming Through. ^^


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i don't own any video game consoles... and haven't played any GTA in years...


You actually spend time with friends and family?
Get your priorities straight. 
GTA V online! 

But seriously, the number of vehicles and mods make GTA V online a blast if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Whoa, stay up all night coming up with that one?
> 
> Keeping it rolling...


Not even a _real_ VW. wtf?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Might be more doing it not my style, but why ruin a long-nose 911?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Might be more doing it now my style, but why ruin a long-nose 911?


Because back in the 1980's they weren't considered especially valuable. They were just old Porsches.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

EuroAtomic said:


> *Spotted in Clark, NJ:*
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through my phone and I think I have enough content to feed this thread for a few months :laugh:


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Because back in the 1980's they weren't considered especially valuable. They were just old Porsches.


Such a shame they rocketed in price for no reason


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. :laugh: :beer:



I've been told by my Disney fanatic co-worker that they are one and the same. :beer:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm speaking of "The Love Bug" and "Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo", that era. :beer:
> 
> The road racing scenes were legendary, all filmed in slow-mo I'm sure. I don't care what kind of heart you have, you don't run with Ferraris, Corvettes and Maseratis with 40 hp! :laugh:
> 
> Edit: Here you go...


The one for those scenes actually had a Porsche engine in it :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VWmk3GTI said:


> The one for those scenes actually had a Porsche engine in it :laugh:


I recall it being the Super 90. Not a lot of power, but over twice what the stock Beetle motor had.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

madrussian said:


>


He must have been an Olympic gymnast as a young man. No matter how badly you flub the dismount, always pretend like you stuck it perfectly


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> He must have been an Olympic gymnast as a young man. No matter how badly you flub the dismount, always pretend like you stuck it perfectly


Yep.
And this is also why Budweiser for breakfast is bad, mmkay.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I recall it being the Super 90. Not a lot of power, but over twice what the stock Beetle motor had.


Exactly right. They couldn't make that kind of power reliably with a VW engine very easily at the time, so a then plentiful and cheap 356 Super 90 engine was swapped in. In the last movie that would've been absolutely _ridiculous_ thing to do since power is cheap from the VW powerplant and needless to say the cost of Super 90 engines skyrocketed!

I knew a guy who put a 356 engine and brakes (I don't remember which ones) into a Beetle in the '60s or early '70s. He was on a quiet 2-lane with nothing around so he thought he'd top it out. In the middle of nowhere (and this is the early days of radar*) a cop clocked him at 104! His speedo wouldn't go that high, so he was timing mile markers and was going to calculate it. He showed the cop how he did it and he wrote the ticket for "excessive speed" but refused to put the speed on the ticket. The cop knew he'd put the stock engine back in and let the judge drive it. It'd get tossed out in a heartbeat and he'd have had a trophy to brag to his buddies! :laugh:


*Early radar wasn't that reliable and the story goes that a tree was once clocked at 55mph.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I love how his boot flies off :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dealer ramming new cars into the weeds when there are consistently 30 other open spots on the lot. What you can't see here is that another foot back and the car drops into a ravine, or that the rocker panel is damn near on the ground, or that the front right wheel is off the ground. 

Wanna buy it? Scratches included at no charge.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe they are TDI's headed for the crusher.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> He must have been an Olympic gymnast as a young man. No matter how badly you flub the dismount, always pretend like you stuck it perfectly


And this is why you ALWAYS look at the roof of a vehicle before buying.
He probably signed the thin roof sheet-metal with his face print.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Maybe they are TDI's headed for the crusher.


That's a 2017 Passat R-line that just arrived off the truck 5-6 days prior:










A lot of the buybacks are on the pavement.:screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Dealer ramming new cars into the weeds when there are consistently 30 other open spots on the lot. What you can't see here is that another foot back and the car drops into a ravine, or that the rocker panel is damn near on the ground, or that the front right wheel is off the ground.
> 
> Wanna buy it? Scratches included at no charge.


Looks like that piece of trim from the fender/door line is missing, too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

#vanlife; Russian style










(more funny than DIW)


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


>


Is it wrong that I'm more concerned that those look exactly like the gloves I wear for changing my oil? Actually mine are even tighter too.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Is it wrong that I'm more concerned that those look exactly like the gloves I wear for changing my oil? Actually mine are even tighter too.


I've worked with artists who use black gloves, but those don't look very snug...and it looks like it was drawn up by a blind 4 year old


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Pennywise said:


> I've worked with artists who use black gloves, but those don't look very snug...and it looks like it was drawn up by a blind 4 year old


You say that like it's a bad thing.
Maybe they wanted it to look "folksy"?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> I've worked with artists who use black gloves, but those don't look very snug...and it looks like it was drawn up by a blind 4 year old


That's just it, I use neoprene (or whatever) work gloves, not nitrile/latex. I'd have some serious second thoughts if I sat down for some work and the dude has baggy ass JNCO looking gloves like that.:laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Looks like that piece of trim from the fender/door line is missing, too.


Put your glasses back on and look again.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Might be more doing it not my style, but why ruin a long-nose 911?


Not a fan of it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Is it wrong that I'm more concerned that those look exactly like the gloves I wear for changing my oil? Actually mine are even tighter too.



Is is that a rotary dorito on the end of that piston???


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Is is that a rotary dorito on the end of that piston???


Explaining jokes is DIW.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


FSBO, Tundra, minor cosmetic damage. Low miles. MSRP $45,000, yours today for the low low price of $44,999.99.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jaystone said:


> FSBO, Tundra, minor cosmetic damage. Low miles. MSRP $45,000, yours today for the low low price of $44,999.99.


A neighbor has a late model Ram that looks like it was tossed in a tornado - more than once.
They drive it every day.
Omgwtfbbq.
People are crazy.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> A neighbor has a late model Ram that looks like it was tossed in a tornado - more than once.
> They drive it every day.
> Omgwtfbbq.
> People are crazy.


I am leary when driving near vehicles in that kind of shape, as the owner probably doesn't give two ishts about much. Whether or not the accident was their fault, or if the are waiting on insurance is a possibility for sure, but it sketches me out. Like noticing somebody on the highway cruising along at 70mph with an obviously low tire. I steer clear, cringing at the very likely blowout scenario about to unfold.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> A neighbor has a late model Ram that looks like it was tossed in a tornado - more than once.
> They drive it every day.
> Omgwtfbbq.
> People are crazy.


where are the effing pics breal???


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> where are the effing pics breal???


Actually down one block from me.
Too far to walk for an American, and even stopped I'm afraid somebody be dead if I use my cellphone camera in the car.


But seriously, they park it around back and are scary. ....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

There is some stuff around here that will really amaze the hell out of you. We have literally no inspection of any kind - if it rolls and has a light/s and registration you're good to go.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> There is some stuff around here that will really amaze the hell out of you. We have literally no inspection of any kind - if it rolls and has a light/s and registration you're good to go.


Where are you?
In east Tennessee there is no inspections.
They don't even look outside to see if you have four wheels and tires... they just give you the tag and send you on your way.
"Tennessee trash" is a term for the sh*t we have rolling around.

Another type of sh*t I saw today.
Does the extra 500 lbs of wheels/tires hurt the tow rating?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Does the extra 500 lbs of wheels/tires hurt the tow rating?


Nah, all that extra contact patch with the road helps!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Uber-Gett-Yandex driver


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Fvking hell!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> Put your glasses back on and look again.


Glasses retrieved, badge confirmed.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Pennywise said:


>


I dig it. Just way too big.

People also treat rotorheads like bubonic plague, so I don't know.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I dig it. Just way too big.


It's also clearly being done by a scratcher, so its DIW in terms of a tattoo


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Might be more doing it not my style, but why ruin a long-nose 911?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Pennywise said:


>


Yeah, if I'm going to put something on my arm like that I'm going to make sure that the drawing is good. I wouldn't bother committing that one to ruled paper with a crayon, never mind ink and skin. :banghead:


----------



## soundmike (Dec 10, 2009)

Pennywise said:


>


Rotary piston?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

soundmike said:


> Rotary piston?


*Not to scale. 


Hell, the parts don't even connect nor is even one proportioned correctly. :laugh:


----------



## soundmike (Dec 10, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> *Not to scale.
> 
> 
> Hell, the parts don't even connect nor is even one proportioned correctly. :laugh:


Maybe it's a robotic man-tool.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

It's the crankshaft for a 3 cylinder geo metro motor. The piston is 6x actual size. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Really? 
This one takes the 'add an ///M badge to them all!" thing just a bit too far...... :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Whole family has eyes in the back of their heads.










https://www.facebook.com/allaboutyouYourCar/posts/298485103943402


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

soundmike said:


> Rotary piston?


This was my quandary too. I was afraid to ask wtf a wankel rotor connected to a 'standard' piston is supposed to convey for fear of some obscure TCL tribal knowledge bringing up some tri-lobed crank shaft stuff.

But really, is the intent to express "I love all ICE, not prejudiced." Whatever, it's DIW.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

S1ack said:


> This was my quandary too. I was afraid to ask wtf a wankel rotor connected to a 'standard' piston is supposed to convey for fear of some obscure TCL tribal knowledge bringing up some tri-lobed crank shaft stuff.
> 
> But really, is the intent to express "I love all ICE, not prejudiced." Whatever, it's DIW.


Then... what does the small end of the rod connect to? You can see it through the wrist pin opening....
The rod also appears to go through the piston skirt (which appears to be triangular too?)


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Racecar all the way.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Power5 said:


> Racecar all the way.


some of these I feel like they are just screwing around more as a joke than actually trying to seriously customize their ride. That's probably something I would do just for yokes if I had a beater Camry and pulled a wing like that for cheap from a salvage yard.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

veedubman72 said:


> some of these I feel like they are just screwing around more as a joke than actually trying to seriously customize their ride. That's probably something I would do just for yokes if I had a beater Camry and pulled a wing like that for cheap from a salvage yard.


Still DIW no matter the reason.

But, I was referring to how far forward the wing was set.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

meh i think it looks hilarious


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> meh i think it looks hilarious


me too, I'll drive it:wave:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> me too, I'll drive it:wave:


Word, if I had a beater I'd something like this. Reminds me of one of my moms old cars, an early 90s dodge colt. My stepbrother put a sticker on the rear windshield that said if you dont make dust you eat dust lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> meh i think it looks hilarious





skydive_007 said:


> me too, I'll drive it:wave:


TCL. You can't have rep wheels but please do put a yuuuuge spoiler on your beigemobile. I love it. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> TCL. You can't have rep wheels but please do put a yuuuuge spoiler on your beigemobile. I love it.


Im fine with rep wheels too

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> Im fine with rep wheels too


monster.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> monster.


I also dig black wheels, and dont give a **** about seat or dash stitching (unless it looks super awful obvi)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> I also dig black wheels, and dont give a **** about seat or dash stitching (unless it looks super awful obvi)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


reported.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> reported.


I am THE PATRON SAINT OF DIW!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> I also dig black wheels, and dont give a **** about seat or dash stitching (unless it looks super awful obvi)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





Dravenport said:


> I am THE PATRON SAINT OF DIW!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


#DIRavenport


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> I also dig black wheels, and dont give a **** about seat or dash stitching (unless it looks super awful obvi)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts about spoilers on AWD turbo sedans that also have a hood scoop?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> What are your thoughts about spoilers on AWD turbo sedans that also have a hood scoop?


Popular brand in Portland perhaps?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> What are your thoughts about spoilers on AWD turbo sedans that also have a hood scoop?


totally ok with it, I even dig the new Civic Type R


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

cubedfreek said:


> #DIRavenport


I like it :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Popular brand in Portland perhaps?


Perhaps, haven't been to Maine since I was a child.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Perhaps, haven't been to Maine since I was a child.


What was done by you was seen by me.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Stance tires bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

I've never seen a set of those live long enough to allow the name in the tread to be worn down.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

HackAC said:


> I've never seen a set of those live long enough to allow the name in the tread to be worn down.


Of course not. At least not when the center of the tread doesn't touch the pavement! :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Center bore upgrade


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TaaT said:


> Center bore upgrade


  
Oh, myyyy!!!!!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

More DINMS, but I don't know where else to post this.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


>


Bought it used at a BMW dealer? Or am I missing something?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't get it either....


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Bought it used at a BMW dealer? Or am I missing something?





KeiCar said:


> I don't get it either....


Oh, good. I thought it was just me.

Something something overexposed?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Bought it used at a BMW dealer? Or am I missing something?





KeiCar said:


> I don't get it either....





Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, good. I thought it was just me.
> 
> Something something overexposed?


I think it's the homemade looking exhaust tips? Or, does that car come with dual outlet?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

330iZHP said:


>


Was this meant for the parking thread?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Was this meant for the parking thread?


exhaust tip confirmation of earlier impreza posted.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> exhaust tip confirmation of earlier impreza posted.


Thanks. 

Textless vague images in response to textless vague DIW images get me every time.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Textless vague images in response to textless vague DIW images get me every time.


An, can't believe I didn't notice that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> An, can't believe I didn't notice that.


I did notice the lack of text.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

patrikman said:


> An, can't believe I didn't notice that.


Not even sure what is DIW about the exhaust? I guess they do not have giant chrome tips maybe?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Power5 said:


> Not even sure what is DIW about the exhaust? I guess they do not have giant chrome tips maybe?


Impreza Sports have a single exit turndown tip on the pass side, that doesn't protrude from the bumper and is more or less invisible from most angles. A chromed exhaust tip cover/finisher is not even an option on the 5dr hatch.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Impreza Sports have a single exit turndown tip, that doesn't protrude from the bumper and is more or less invisible. A chromed exhaust tip cover/finisher is not even an option on the 5dr hatch.


I undersrand that, was just wondering why a custom dual exhaust is DIW.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Power5 said:


> I undersrand that, was just wondering why a custom dual exhaust is DIW.


That's a can of worms in TCL worthy of its own thread.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

patrikman said:


> That's a can of worms in TCL worthy of its own thread.


Too true.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Power5 said:


> Too true.


There are two people in TCL that can get away with threads like this without losing their credibility. This might break the internet but I happen to have a spy photo of both of those people in the same picture.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

patrikman said:


> There are two people in TCL that can get away with threads like this without losing their credibility. This might break the internet but I happen to have a spy photo of both of those people in the same picture.


Haha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> There are two people in TCL that can get away with threads like this without losing their credibility. This might break the internet but I happen to have a spy photo of both of those people in the same picture.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> There are two people in TCL that can get away with threads like this without losing their credibility. This might break the internet but I happen to have a spy photo of both of those people in the same picture.


I don't get it.
Who is rat and chicken?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> I don't get it.
> Who is rat and chicken?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I don't get it.
> Who is rat and chicken?


Do you want your rat jr avatar back? I could put in a good word for you.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I don't get it.
> Who is *Hawk* and *Possum*?



FTFY :laugh:i


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For these guys, this is probably DIR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

starts at 1:00


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> starts at 1:00


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


>


I knew that was going to be the response.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> starts at 1:00


Looks like he'll be back to driving for Swift next week... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

AtlantaDad said:


> Looks like he'll be back to driving for Swift next week...


I laughed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Imagine the amount of work that it took to create this.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Have you ever wanted to own 4 Mini's at one time, but could only afford 1 car.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing says luxury like one color schemes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> Nothing says luxury like one color schemes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lexus Aztek


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I don't get it.
> Who is rat and chicken?


chicken don't mess around.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> chicken don't mess around.


Well, I didn't see that coming! Daaaaamn!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the iPhone 3 holding up?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How is the iPhone 3 holding up?


Hahhahah....:thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How is the iPhone 3 holding up?


Pretty well, quite solid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice view


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

:laugh:

I just hope that's Plexiglas or safety glass of some sort.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> For these guys, this is probably DIR



No, DIR would be these guys not procreating.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Brah


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> For these guys, this is probably DIR


Black face, huh?....










I hope their dumb faces get ravaged by cancer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

6000 lb shackles mounted with 250 lb brackets. :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> 6000 lb shackles mounted with 250 lb brackets. :screwy:


#4stylzed


I saw a murdered out new body style base 2wd excab Silverado with a lift, cheap off road tires, and fancy angular metal bumpers with winches today.
Thing was 100% poser. :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> Black face, huh?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.
That makes all crackers look like morans. :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I agree.
> That makes all crackers look like morans. :facepalm:


No, just people from the south.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

patrikman said:


> No, just people from the south.


You're gonna make Ohio jealous.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

core5 said:


> You're gonna make Ohio jealous.


Ohio is jealous of everybody.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it DIW to let your 12 year old drive while you text in the front seat? He can barely see over the steering wheel and he doesn't appear to be wearing a seat belt.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I just hope that's Plexiglas or safety glass of some sort.



Too bad there wasn't a mail slot:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

as an emergency repair...maybe.

as a permanent one aw hell no.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Is it DIW to let your 12 year old drive while you text in the front seat? He can barely see over the steering wheel and he doesn't appear to be wearing a seat belt.


he checked his mirrors :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

jaystone said:


> as an emergency repair...maybe.
> 
> as a permanent one aw hell no.


racers would say otherwise


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Chuck Testa's truck?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> racers would say otherwise


On a single-track trail in the Appalachians ~ 20-some miles back to camp, that fix is pure genius. Leaving it that way longer than 5 minutes once Deliverance is no longer a threat is just dumb though.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

20thAna3282 said:


> Chuck Testa's truck?


noooooooooooooooope.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>


Taxidermy driver.

He's hauling a lot of dead weight. 

I can't quite tell the year and model, but it's clearly a Fur'd truck.

Tailing a truck that much will rack up a lot of points on your license.

Fender flair.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

MrMook said:


> Taxidermy driver.
> 
> He's hauling a lot of dead weight.
> 
> ...


You really pelted us with your puns.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

MrMook said:


> Taxidermy driver.
> 
> He's hauling a lot of dead weight.
> 
> ...


It's fvking gross is all I can say. :banghead:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Roketdriver said:


> You really pelted us with your puns.


On the run from the law, and needing to keep a low profile, Dwayne decided to hide his truck.

A custom truck like this will cost you a couple of bucks. 

Dat ass, doe.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

KeiCar said:


>


It's furly obvious that this would stink after a night of Georgia rainfall.

Haven't seen a truck like this in a ****'s age.

This truck is obviously boar'd over a few.

I bet he gets a lot of tail in that truck.

Wildlife are dying for a ride in this truck.

That truck looks very horny.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

HackAC said:


> It's furly obvious that this would stink after a night of Georgia rainfall.
> 
> Haven't seen a truck like this in a ****'s age.
> 
> ...


He is obviously going to a stag party.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

patrikman said:


> He is obviously going to a stag party.


I'd hoof it instead. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I had no idea that AMG also offered BMW models.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> I'd hoof it instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Perhaps, I feel stuck in a rut anyways. Maybe I could hitch a ride if somebody had rumen their truck.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

spockcat said:


> I had no idea that AMG also offered BMW models.


These ones fail in two ways -

1. If you don't know what the badges mean you will fail to be impressed
2. If you do know what the badges mean you will fail to be impressed

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

All kinds of wrong









This very customized Porsche 914 will soon cross the auction block at Hilton Head Island. The entire custom body is made from steel and features a front grill and lights from a second generation Chrysler Concorde and a rear from a C5 Corvette. The powertrain consists of a Chevy 350 ci V8 that produces 375 horsepower connected to a five-speed manual transmission. The front suspension and disc brakes were upgraded from a Porsche 911. Auctions America estimate the custom roadster will sell for $30,000-$35,000. If anyone knows more about this project please contact us or leave a comment.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow, that is hideous. $35,000?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow, that is hideous. $35,000?


Sure it's ugly.
But it still looks better than a stock 914.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Other than the headlights and wing, I kind of like it. And is that an E30 dash?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> Other than the headlights and wing, I kind of like it. And is that an E30 dash?


Needs to be raised 1.5-2 inches for the wheels to fit the fenders imo.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> Other than the headlights and wing, I kind of like it. And is that an E30 dash?



I'm not a fan of the design but it really looks like its pretty nicely made for what it is


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> Other than the headlights and wing, I kind of like it. And is that an E30 dash?


I actually kind of like the wing! Some 959 homage there. 

IDK why corvette tails are the go-to on these types of projects, maybe the shape? too recognizable IMO i.e. the Sonata taillights look great on the Noble M12


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Given the popularity of fidget spinners, these wheels will probably be on the market soon.










props to whoever created this picture.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Because didn't AstroTurf door jams.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

AdrockMK2 said:


> All kinds of wrong



Wow- that thing has a bit of everything. 

I'm seeing the following influences: 

Corvette Tail lights 
Porsche 959 wing
Ferrari Testa Rossa Side
Miata Grille


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nealric said:


> Wow- that thing has a bit of everything.
> 
> I'm seeing the following influences:
> 
> ...


Grill and lights are from the super sporty Chrysler Concorde.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Sure it's ugly.
> But it still looks better than a stock 914.


you watch your damn mouth!


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

WTF did this BMW just summon? What is that even supposed to be? Ribbons, and little explosions?



http://www.businessinsider.com/phot...design-was-supposed-to-resemble-a-blueprint-2


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> you watch your damn mouth!


Porsche intentionally designed it so you couldn't tell if it was coming or going to confuse those that would follow it home and kill it with fire.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Sure it's ugly.
> But it still looks better than a stock 914.


:laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Porsche intentionally designed it so you couldn't tell if it was coming or going to confuse those that would follow it home and kill it with fire.


Your whore mouth. Zip it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Porsche intentionally designed it so you couldn't tell if it was coming or going to confuse those that would follow it home and kill it with fire.


I'll cut you!!11


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Sure it's ugly.
> But it still looks better than a stock 914.


Just for that comment:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Given the popularity of fidget spinners, these wheels will probably be on the market soon.
> 
> props to whoever created this picture.


DIW levels would skyrocket if they had left in the center bearing.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Any tail light and headlight would have fit that car better. Those concord lights are monstrous on that small of a car. And leave C5 tails on C5s or 90s lowrider truck roll pans. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

here


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> here


[Bahstin accent] Waht kindah Ka is that? [/Bahstin accent]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kinda wrong, kinda right. Florida of course.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You really want a pickup truck but the family insists on a sedan


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Just for that comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


triggered.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You really want a pickup truck but the family insists on a sedan


A reverse-Ranchero!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> [Bahstin accent] Waht kindah Ka is that? [/Bahstin accent]


Rendering by an "artist"


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Rendering by an "artist"


Wait. Sprockat didn't take that picture? I am maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Wait. Sprockat didn't take that picture? I am maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


I posted a link to the page about it. Not my fault you didn't read it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I posted a link to the page about it. Not my fault you didn't read it.


I are dum. Need reezon two be mad at sprockat.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

So now we are posting renderings too?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Kinda wrong, kinda right. Florida of course.


What exactly is DIW with this?
They took an old POS Temp and made it into a trike... so what?
It looks fairly well done.
IDK.. kinda like.


what do you think of this one?

















https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/cto/6156766716.html

While googling, found a Corbin Stallion.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> What exactly is DIW with this?
> They took an old POS Temp and made it into a trike... so what?
> It looks fairly well done.
> IDK.. kinda like.


All that work and he used a lowly Tempo. You're in Florida, use a Cadillac at least for style. They are a dime a dozen here. 

PS: Maybe you'd like this 911 trike too.

Porsche 911 Trike by Nicola Robynson, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> All that work and he used a lowly Tempo. You're in Florida, use a Cadillac at least for style. They are a dime a dozen here.


Don't cut up a car that's a good car.. or at least a car with character that somebody would want.
An early Tempo (Topaz?) with the carb'd 2.3 auto makes for a great trike base I bet.
Simple, durable, parts are probably free.
But this was the front wheel drive 2.3 engine .. a chopped version of the old straight six because the Lima four was in such demand.
So mod parts are limited.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

West Bridgewate, MA. A bit unexpected.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Funny, not really too DIW. But we don't have an automotive humor thread.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Funny, not really too DIW. But we don't have an automotive humor thread.


Oh, that's great! That's DIR. :thumbup:


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

spockcat said:


> West Bridgewate, MA. A bit unexpected.


Make wallpaper great again?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> West Bridgewate, MA. A bit unexpected.


 The Civic looks pretty stock. What am I looking at here?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Funny, not really too DIW. But we don't have an automotive humor thread.


Awesome. I need one of these. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> The Civic looks pretty stock. What am I looking at here?


I'm guessing the prime parking space behind it?


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> All kinds of wrong


Might be the only car I've ever seen happier than a Miata lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AdrockMK2 said:


> All kinds of wrong


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Kinda wrong, kinda right. Florida of course.


that fitment though


the world needs a cambergang trike, my mental physics engine (watching wheel chair basketball) tells me it might actually handle better. 

if so, then function follows form and the internet implodes.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

is it DIW that I enjoyed that Ford render?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> is it DIW that I enjoyed that Ford render?


not at all, its almost a bit of a more sedate update on


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> not at all, its almost a bit of a more sedate update on


I always liked that car, except for the headlights, looks weird


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nothing says "I got no money" more than this


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

its says more of "i am ****ing idiot who spends what little money I have on doing something stupid that gives free advertisement for a billion dollar cooperation that I get nothing in return for"


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Nothing says "I got no money" more than this


Pretty sure we all know the driver isn't handicapped, but may have a handicap.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

P Q said:


> its says more of "i am ****ing idiot who spends what little money I have on doing something stupid that gives free advertisement for a billion dollar cooperation that I get nothing in return for"


You must be unfamiliar with Walmart's donk sponsorship program. After seeing Skittles, Pringles and numerous other brands rise in market share after implementing such programs, it was a no-brainer.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BongTechnician said:


> You must be unfamiliar with Walmart's donk sponsorship program. After seeing Skittles, Pringles and numerous other brands rise in market share after implementing such programs, it was a no-brainer.


Maybe he gets front row parking there... anywhere he wants


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian man uses wheel spacers for maximum stance. Spacers shown at 2:30. Car appears at 7:00.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

awesome race seat


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Nothing says "I got no money" more than this





P Q said:


> its says more of "i am ****ing idiot who spends what little money I have on doing something stupid that gives free advertisement for a billion dollar cooperation that I get nothing in return for"





HackAC said:


> Pretty sure we all know the driver isn't handicapped, but may have a handicap.



Post a picture of a Donk and like clockwork...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotted on I-40 somewhere in Tennessee going 20 MPH less than the prevailing speed on a rainy morning









I thought this thing was SLAMMED. But other people who have seen the picture say the car is just broken









Spotted near the flea market at Metlife Stadium









Not the first time I've spotted this one in town


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> I thought this thing was SLAMMED. But other people who have seen the picture say the car is just broken


I didn't realize the Toyota Solara had an air suspension.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Russian man uses wheel spacers for maximum stance. Spacers shown at 2:30. Car appears at 7:00.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_7MZ6tA4D8


wish I could have understood any of that. Would have loved to hear his russian explanation for why it was a good idea and will cause no problems. :laugh:


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

Claff said:


> Spotted on I-40 somewhere in Tennessee going 20 MPH less than the prevailing speed on a rainy morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that you're in Waldorf, leaving a lot less surprised than when I first saw the picture


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

oversized wing seems to be a common mod for CA 3 series owners


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Crazy to see GTRs riced out like a 90 Civic. Did not see that coming.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is more Doing It What?



Edit.
Showed it to a coworker....he said these stickers are common.
Ok..did not know that.
Interesting trend.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Power5 said:


> wish I could have understood any of that. Would have loved to hear his russian explanation for why it was a good idea and will cause no problems. :laugh:


I'm sure it would have been very technical and explained things like bearing load, wheel stud tension and scrub radius. You know, things we couldn't understand. 

:laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Can someone explain wtf is going on with the exhaust ? Is it just plumbed to come out at the license plate ... ??


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


> Can someone explain wtf is going on with the exhaust ? Is it just plumbed to come out at the license plate ... ??


Yup. Maximum rear engine wannabe.

Pie cut tubing looks good, albeit doing it wrong at the same time.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Yup. Maximum rear engine wannabe.
> 
> Pie cut tubing looks good, albeit doing it wrong at the same time.


I'm pretty sure that's flex pipe. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


BC plates, of course.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> ^ Crazy to see GTRs riced out like a 90 Civic. Did not see that coming.


with the overall popularity of all thing's rwb/liberty-walk/rocket bunny.... I'm not the least bit surprised...

there will always be people who are "that-guy"... and this is a easy way to identify them..


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I kept trying to see if that was a fake for, like an Eclispe with heavy body work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I kept trying to see if that was a fake for, like an Eclispe with heavy body work...


My first thought was Eclipse as well too.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I had to do some googling on that one too, it's not an Eclipse since the last 2 generations had driver side gas flaps. Sadly that was a R35 GTR.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> Can someone explain wtf is going on with the exhaust ? Is it just plumbed to come out at the license plate ... ??


:laugh::laugh: that's the first thing I thought too.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> BC plates, of course.


Going east on 41st, to turn north on oak street.:laugh:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Russian man uses wheel spacers for maximum stance. Spacers shown at 2:30. Car appears at 7:00.


To be honest, though very likely DIW, I'd give him a thumbs up if I saw that in person. The Daewoo is probably light enough that the spacers wouldn't be dangerous. _For now_. 
11:25 - 11:38 Interesting laughter..


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> My first thought was Eclipse as well too.


I honestly thought that's what it was until you guys pointed out otherwise.. I kind of want to punch something now

That's a ****load of welding for those pipes... I guess I would have to high 5 whoever did the fab work... But, but , but, at the end of the day it does nothing at all ?? GOD DAMN IT :banghead:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I searched: "GTR with horrible wing and body work"

Some that came up:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

KizashiAGP said:


> To be honest, though very likely DIW, I'd give him a thumbs up if I saw that in person. The Daewoo is probably light enough that the spacers wouldn't be dangerous. _For now_.
> 11:25 - 11:38 Interesting laughter..


Found the real reason for the spacers, I think. Wonder if this is felinks(sp?). Maybe he gave up on the half rotate engine concept.

https://youtu.be/D7h_Ds_Xbvo


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

saron81 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's flex pipe. :laugh:


No, that's pie cut. Probably titanium.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> No, that's pie cut. Probably titanium.


A shame they didn't carry the tribal theme over to the exhaust.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> A shame they didn't carry the tribal theme over to the exhaust.


They probably ran out of money having that exhaust built in the first place. Mark (@ Origin) wants $1700 to do the Triumph's exhaust in titanium pie cut. :screwy:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> They probably ran out of money having that exhaust built in the first place. Mark (@ Origin) wants $1700 to do the Triumph's exhaust in titanium pie cut. :screwy:


Time to start practicing with titanium

and buy my own welder


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> They probably ran out of money having that exhaust built in the first place. Mark (@ Origin) wants $1700 to do the Triumph's exhaust in titanium pie cut. :screwy:


That's pretty close to my off-the-shelf Ti FMF system


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> That's pretty close to my off-the-shelf Ti FMF system


Crazy. Well no one makes a high pipe for mine so I have to design something new anyways.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> I searched: "GTR with horrible wing and body work"
> 
> Some that came up:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BluMagic said:


>


I love the tool box latches to hold the CF trunk shut. Just screams of $100,000+ supercar status. :banghead:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Found this on CL. Not too bad, but the exhaust and gull wings ruin it for me.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

which exhaust? it seems to have a bunch


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> Found this on CL. Not too bad, but those exhaust and gull wings ruin it for me.


If only he had used falcon wing doors! Those are not the doors of a billionaire! Now this vehicle is no more special than this bus.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> If only he had used falcon wing doors! Those are not the doors of a billionaire! Now this vehicle is no more special than this bus.


Dear Lord, why did I have to see that?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> which exhaust? it seems to have a bunch


Says you can switch from stock to the vertical exhaust. Take your pick lol.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

2ohgti said:


> Says you can switch from stock to the vertical exhaust. Take your pick lol.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Curious to see how the exhaust switches


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

skydive_007 said:


> Curious to see how the exhaust switches


Probably tennis ball stuffed into the exhaust.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> Probably tennis ball stuffed into the exhaust.


I LOL'd. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Probably tennis ball stuffed into the exhaust.


Maybe you just have to rev it high enough to blow the tennis balls out of the stacks. :laugh:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I remember the story on this bus, It was not well received upon completion. He tried to do some kind of "Back to the Future" theme. You can see the "Flux Capacitor" on the back bulkhead.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> I remember the story on this bus, It was not well received upon completion. He tried to do some kind of "Back to the Future" theme. You can see the "Flux Capacitor" on the back bulkhead.


The good news? It could be changed back to stock without _tooooo_ much trouble. I would do so immediately, of course. Well, okay... It might still be custom, but it sure wouldn't have gull wing doors. :banghead:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> The good news? It could be changed back to stock without _tooooo_ much trouble. I would do so immediately, of course. Well, okay... It might still be custom, but it sure wouldn't have gull wing doors. :banghead:


I'm more mad about that interior than I am the doors


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

skydive_007 said:


> I'm more mad about that interior than I am the doors


the interior comes out with a screwdriver. The doors? That's a lot of fabrication and welding. It shouldn't be too bad with a donor roof, but still. 

The stock interior, and some semi-custom ones, are available in kit form. As long as the bones* are there, it's cake in comparison. If they're not then you'll need the donor bus that supplied the roof!

*Seat frames and whatnot


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

James Bond bike rack in that video.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

13,500 for this Carrera, at least they were up front about having to qualify for the loan to take over payments, and the 2nd gear grind.

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/6155237539.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

HackAC said:


> 13,500 for this Carrera, at least they were up front about having to qualify for the loan to take over payments, and the 2nd gear grind.
> 
> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/6155237539.html


Note the "rebuilt title" and no elaboration, it's basically a track car candidate. No engine bay pictures either. Wheels are worth a bit, but the interior pictures are too dark to see much.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

It's been rumored that the property value has declined since that car was there.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

HackAC said:


> It's been rumored that the property value has declined since that car was there.


Between that and the PT Luiser behind it, I'm going to go out on a limb and say the property value isn't all that high to begin with.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If only he had used falcon wing doors! Those are not the doors of a billionaire! Now this vehicle is no more special than this bus.


Lambo or GTFO


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Lambo or GTFO


:laugh:

Well _that_ was well thought out!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

HackAC said:


> It's been rumored that the property value has declined since that car was there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


this is at a public park.....



Metallitubby said:


> Between that and the PT Luiser behind it, I'm going to go out on a limb and say the property value isn't all that high to begin with.


long space = vehicle + boat trailer space


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New age weirdo :screwy:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> New age weirdo :screwy:


The only dudes I know that are all about crystals also smoke DMT. Just sayin.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

*Jacked from Jalo | Forgive me if there are any...or all...reposts*

Didn't seem like a good idea in the first place, IMO.









I remember seeing tons of cars between my building and my highschool with fake "dual" exit exhaust systems. Though a complete different situation, this reminds me of them....but sooo much worse.




































Sunroof for your engine...that's clever.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Keeping it classy Florida


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

spockcat said:


> New age weirdo :screwy:


"In local news, a local man was killed in what State Troopers are calling a totally survivable crash. The man had glued shrapnel to the steering wheel airbag in his car, which hit him like a shotgun to the face when the airbag went off." :screwy:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Snowdog said:


> "In local news, a local man was killed in what State Troopers are calling a totally survivable crash. The man had glued shrapnel to the steering wheel airbag in his car, which hit him like a shotgun to the face when the airbag went off." :screwy:


Let's be real, a PT Cruiser's airbag is probably defective and won't work in the first place.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Let's be real, a PT Cruiser's airbag is probably defective and won't work in the first place.


Idk.
ChryCo pioneered early airbag usage. 
They are probably just as good as any other old airbag (unless airbag light is on).

Gluing rocks to the airbag is dumber that taking a one legged man to an ass kicking contest.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I saw GTR wing's cousin yesterday in his Bris.

I have been drooling over this thing for the last few months, it's always immaculately clean but yesterday changed all that for me. 








Does that thing have enough torx to overcome the drag at highway speeds?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Didn't get a pic of huge hood scoop....


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I have been drooling over this thing for the last few months, it's always immaculately clean but yesterday changed all that for me.


Boxerfest can make a vaper do strange things.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> Keeping it classy Florida


Fvking hell.

Wonder if he is related to that nazi terrorist from Portland. :screwy:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Let's be real, a PT Cruiser's airbag is probably defective and won't work in the first place.


Assuming that's true, why would you glue rocks to a surface that your face will hit in a severe accident? Well, of course we all know the answer. It's because you're _stupid_.



CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I saw GTR wing's cousin yesterday in his Bris.
> 
> I have been drooling over this thing for the last few months, it's always immaculately clean but yesterday changed all that for me.
> 
> ...


How the hell do you open the trunk? Are there release pins for the "structure" on the back? Does it just rest against the bumper?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> How the hell do you open the trunk? Are there release pins for the "structure" on the back? Does it just rest against the bumper?


Probably tilts backward like bike racks, since that's basically a useless bike rack.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Probably tilts backward like bike racks, since that's basically a useless bike rack.


Ugh. If that's true then what a horrible "solution". :banghead:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Idk.
> ChryCo pioneered early airbag usage.
> They are probably just as good as any other old airbag (unless airbag light is on).
> 
> Gluing rocks to the airbag is dumber that taking a one legged man to an ass kicking contest.


In 1973, the Super Beetle received an updated and modernized dash (compared to the old school flat style Beetle) that was designed ans engineered in anticipation of airbag installation. Obviously that didn't happen for quite some time...../CSB


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've got to say this is classic DIW..








And what is the deal with that lady and the poor dog with the leash stuck in the door??

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> In 1973, the Super Beetle received an updated and modernized dash (compared to the old school flat style Beetle) that was designed ans engineered in anticipation of airbag installation. Obviously that didn't happen for quite some time...../CSB


I can back him up on that one. Everyone thought that airbags were coming by the mid '70s and that convertibles were going the way of the Dodo. That's why we got the 911 Targa in '68 but no true _convertible_ 911 until '83.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I saw GTR wing's cousin yesterday in his Bris.
> 
> I have been drooling over this thing for the last few months, it's always immaculately clean but yesterday changed all that for me.
> 
> ...


I have to confess I've been considering a setup somewhat like that for the Alfa (bumper level mount wing). BUT for the sole purpose of having an easily detachable wing I can put on only for track days. The real advantage is that it's a less permanent solution than a trunk- mounted wing that can be made to bolt on to the factory bumper mounts.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> In 1973, the Super Beetle received an updated and modernized dash (compared to the old school flat style Beetle) that was designed ans engineered in anticipation of airbag installation. Obviously that didn't happen for quite some time...../CSB


Putting an airbag in a Super Beetle makes as much sense as putting a chandelier in a haunted house.
ChryCo was a real pioneer in customer safety by deciding every vehicle sold had a drivers airbag regardless what the Germans "prepared for but didn't actually do".


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Putting an airbag in a Super Beetle makes as much sense as putting a chandelier in a haunted house.


Just because the car's weakest area in a severe hit was between the windshield and rear door post (you know, the place where you sit) doesn't mean you don't want some padding as the steering wheel and dashboard jump out and attack you. :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Probably tilts backward like bike racks, since that's basically a useless bike rack.


That's exactly how that works. I have seen some of these abortions at local gtgs and they have quick release pins you pull out and it folds down


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> That's exactly how that works. I have seen some of these abortions at local gtgs and they have quick release pins you pull out and it folds down


I was wondering the same thing. Although this video doesn't show pins or a release at all.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Although this video doesn't show pins or a release at all.


Yeah, that's not incredibly stupid on a street car at all! 

:banghead:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, that's not incredibly stupid on a street car at all!
> 
> :banghead:


Those high-speed runs to Culver's get serious man.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Those high-speed runs to Culver's get serious man.


Yeah, Culver's does that to me too. Gives me high speed runs, I mean.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

One layer of black, three layers of clear.

From this thread -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8692418-I-smoke-my-headlights-black-maybe-I-did-a-mistake


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> One layer of black, three layers of clear.
> 
> From this thread -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8692418-I-smoke-my-headlights-black-maybe-I-did-a-mistake


Add them up and it's four layers of stupid.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Add them up and it's four layers of stupid.


I hope he wet sanded. that orange peel is atrocious.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll admit.. I did boser my 86 323 back in 1991 (before boser was a thing).
But why would you paint over the entire headlight? 


*should have painted their brake rotors.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd go with a couple more layers of clear... it's still looks too dark.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

core5 said:


> I'd go with a couple more layers of clear... it's still looks too dark.


I laff'd. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

i think i mistake...... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> One layer of black, three layers of clear.
> 
> From this thread -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8692418-I-smoke-my-headlights-black-maybe-I-did-a-mistake


That guy is from Riverside, CA according to his location under his username. Not surprised in the least bit. Only idiots reside there.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


>


Didn't we have a lengthy thread about that video?
And peeps just be cray.

We had a flash flood event due to extreme rain Tuesday.
Here was the office.... because dumb-ass landscaping company ruined the property behind the office. :facepalm:











Anyway, there is an old one lane wide tunnel under the railroad close to the office.
The tunnel can be avoided as there are roads on either side that go to the same places.. but it's still a busy "intersection" for some reason.
After the heavy fain/flood event, a cop has his cruiser with lights flashing turned sideways blocking off the now deeply flooded tunnel.
But I saw people drive AROUND his cruiser and him standing with his arms out to stop them.- they drive around him right into the deep water that was OBVIOUSLY there and deep.
Is this an easy way to total a vehicle or something?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Been on there so long you could see the rust coming off the ratchet


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

veedubman72 said:


> Been on there so long you could see the rust coming off the ratchet


Aren't rachet straps zip ties taken to the next level


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> Been on there so long you could see the rust coming off the ratchet


I'm guessing in California that represents a significant time increase over say...Michigan.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Putting an airbag in a Super Beetle makes as much sense as putting a chandelier in a haunted house.
> ChryCo was a real pioneer in customer safety by deciding every vehicle sold had a drivers airbag regardless what the Germans "prepared for but didn't actually do".


Well, that and the GM airbags of the 1970s were killing people. :laugh:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

skydive_007 said:


>


I remember 2009, too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

P.T. Loser


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

spockcat said:


> *hardcoremallcrawler.jpg


Is it really DIW if they intended on "building" a mall crawler?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Cats must be clogged up.
It looks very constipated.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

spockcat said:


>











So much Made in China Smittybilt crap on that poor thing.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

its like they gave those stupid headlight "eyelid" covers out one night. They are on 9.5 of 10 jeeps around me and they all look like ****. people say lowering a car is impractical but I think these jeeps are even worse.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Normal hood, remove evil eyebrows, remove chrome rivets. That would be passable in my book. A bit much but not totally overkill like it is now.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

/
|S
\


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

At least they didnt go around the tree...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Hidden stop sign?

That's one area I wish localities would enforce militant -like.
Go around with a bush hog and grind away anything roadside to 5' anywhere near an intersection.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


This is DIR. Extended window trim actually stopped bullets.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


The only cars that this would ever work with are frameless like on an Eclipse or VW CC etc. It looks so stupid with the window frame attached hanging there.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Funny, not really too DIW. But we don't have an automotive humor thread.


Thats pretty funny cuz we always called it the grocery list


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Car Problems said:


> Thats pretty funny cuz we always called it the grocery list


It's funny because it's almost as old as the tuna with no crust.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> It's funny because it's almost as old as the tuna with no crust.


DIR = Doing It Rozap


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Car Problems said:


> The only cars that this would ever work with are frameless like on an Eclipse or VW CC etc. It looks so stupid with the window frame attached hanging there.


At least it isn't a door that physically blocks you from entering/leaving the vehicle.



@McMike said:


> Lambo or GTFO


Yeah, it's worth quoting again. :laugh:

The mental pics of the guy crawling in and out are hilarious.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if DIW or doing it lazy, but damn.. If that plate could talk. 

Looking by the age of the zip-ties and that there is a dead one hanging on the plate, I'm guessing that all that plate damage is from each time one of the zip-ties broke.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Not sure if DIW or doing it lazy, but damn.. If that plate could talk.
> 
> Looking by the age of the zip-ties and that there is a dead one hanging on the plate, I'm guessing that all that plate damage is from each time one of the zip-ties broke.


I don't know about that license plate but the chicken strips on that rear tire are definitely doing it wrong


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Porsche Solstice


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Porsche Solstice


That EJ22 needs to be cooled somehow.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you only have 40% of the budget for a GTR


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> That EJ22 needs to be cooled somehow.....


I suppose it does. Looks ugly IMO. 

Actually the grill looks upside down for a Solstice.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> When you only have 40% of the budget for a GTR


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> When you only have 40% of the budget for a GTR


This is actually a DIR learning tool for stylists. The small car has all the styling elements of the larger...yet is totally off because of proportion.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> I suppose it does. Looks ugly IMO.
> 
> Actually the grill looks upside down for a Solstice.


I thought they were upside down BMW kidneys.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> This is actually a DIR learning tool for stylists. The small car has all the styling elements of the larger...yet is totally off because of proportion.


it'd actually look ok, but they used full sized GTR (chinese) lights front and rear and with the plate on it and the wheels the wrong offset, it completely ruins the proportions. i'd like to know what the original car was though...miata?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MN Mongo said:


> it'd actually look ok, but they used full sized GTR (chinese) lights front and rear and with the plate on it and the wheels the wrong offset, it completely ruins the proportions. i'd like to know what the original car was though...miata?


I get a Suzuki cappuccino vibe from it.
But this is bespoke....



http://www.autoblog.com/photos/nats-gt-k/#slide-365223


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> At least it isn't a door that physically blocks you from entering/leaving the vehicle.
> 
> Yeah, it's worth quoting again. :laugh:
> 
> The mental pics of the guy crawling in and out are hilarious.


Photoshop. The shadow shows no indication of that door.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Photoshop. The shadow shows no indication of that door.


false.
Look at the front of the vehicle.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> false.
> Look at the front of the vehicle.


Front of the vehicle? I can only see the side of the vehicle in this picture.
Look at the "top" edge of the door. This should be a highlight since the sun is up above the edge of the door. Looks like the door has been framed with a black stroke.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Front of the vehicle? I can only see the side of the vehicle in this picture.
> Look at the "top" edge of the door. This should be a highlight since the sun is up above the edge of the door. Looks like the door has been framed with a black stroke.


It could be a chop, but there is a shadow corresponding to the door where the shadow goes behind covered car.










*but that could just be the mirror (where it was originally before the chop).


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Power5 said:


> Photoshop. The shadow shows no indication of that door.





BRealistic said:


> false.
> Look at the front of the vehicle.





Power5 said:


> Front of the vehicle? I can only see the side of the vehicle in this picture.
> Look at the "top" edge of the door. This should be a highlight since the sun is up above the edge of the door. Looks like the door has been framed with a black stroke.


Did you not pay attention to originally posted the picture? 
:laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> It could be a chop, but there is a shadow corresponding to the door where the shadow goes behind covered car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the original shadow from the mirror to me.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Did you not pay attention to originally posted the picture?
> :laugh:


Yeah, McMike is having a ball with this right now. :laugh:

Note the hard dark line at the rear edge of the door. I now think it's a chop-chop.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, McMike is having a ball with this right now. :laugh:
> 
> Note the hard dark line at the rear edge of the door. I now think it's a chop-chop.


That and the light reflection from the door mirror could only happen if the door was closed when the picture was taken. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That and the light reflection from the door mirror could only happen if the door was closed when the picture was taken. :laugh:


In trying to get an angle of the Sun from the rear bumper corner I think it would've reflected onto the house. 

It took two pics. One with the door open completely and one with it closed. I'm thinking it's one of his Vanagons. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> That EJ22 needs to be cooled somehow.....


I would have gone a tad more contemporary....












2ohgti said:


>


Lol 😂


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> I would have gone a tad more contemporary....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is DIR ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this F150 GTR back in January, and I don't think I ever posted it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

There is the Camry dent.

Now I present for automotive lexicon approval the Camry pump scratch. 





Two current co-workers both used to manage a group of gas station convenience stores.
According to them, gas pump drive off damage was almost a daily occurrence among their group of stores. :facepalm:

If it's really that common, maybe they should have some kind of a buzzer or something that goes off when the filler is still in the car and the gas is shut off.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> There is the Camry dent.
> 
> Now I present for automotive lexicon approval the Camry pump scratch.
> 
> ...


this is why people in new jersey arent allowed to pump their own gas


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is actually a nice truck... decent pics.

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=169371329

but then this pic.










0.1 mpg average.
Yeah.. that'll sell it. :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> This is actually a nice truck... decent pics.
> 
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...=false&filtersModified=true#listing=169371329
> 
> ...


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

SSV Badging (super sport Volt), and Injen plate frame. I am totally DIW.










(badge is already off, was fun but looked way out of place)


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Code Red! said:


> SSV Badging (super sport Volt), and Injen plate frame. I am totally DIW.
> http://i.imgur.com/HKn1TwXh.jpg
> (badge is already off, was fun but looked way out of place)


Need to go full DIW and tint the tails and grille, and wheels...


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Need to go full DIW and tint the tails.


Oh wait, I have black vinyl still, maybe I could do headlight eyelids on those inner tails. That could work.

....edit. oh cannot unsee. That is... so wrong.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Code Red! said:


> Oh wait, I have black vinyl still, maybe I could do headlight eyelids on those inner tails. That could work.


Tint all things. I never got around to spraying my head lights like that amazing vw guy did a page or 2 ago.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Tint all things. I never got around to spraying my head lights like that amazing vw guy did a page or 2 ago.


omfg and the calipers are painted too. 

Sad thing is, I have been toying with the idea of plastidipping the grill, just due to boredom with the looks of the car.










It's just so much fake metal/chrome.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw a few over the past week or so. Here are my submissions.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry fellas but your recent contributions have been rather.... _lacking. 
_

Have no fear though, I come to the rescue!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Is that the fur coat Russian?

Edit: Guess not


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You've heard of Lumber Jetta. Here is Furniture Fusion


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> You've heard of Lumber Jetta. Here is Furniture Fusion



Thats kind of.. amazing


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

cubedfreek said:


>


I think I get this one. 3rd Gen Disco.

Mk = Mark 
C = third letter in the alphabet

It's a strech...haha


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

This guy is trying to outdo the lumber jetta



https://www.boston.com/news/local-n...driver-with-car-strapped-high-with-belongings


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

trbochrg said:


> This guy is trying to outdo the lumber jetta
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boston.com/news/local-n...driver-with-car-strapped-high-with-belongings


To be fair, he has a Grateful Dead sticker. I've seen this before at music festivals.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't understand why this Chinese taxi won't carry dogs?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I don't understand why this Chinese taxi won't carry dogs?


Because like frenchmen, they oui oui in the back seat. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

AtlantaDad said:


> Because like frenchmen, they oui oui in the back seat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd like to make this my submission for most winningest post of the day on the Internet, please.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I don't understand why this Chinese taxi won't carry dogs?


Both types of food are an aquired taste. 
.
.
.
.
.
Not as good as the previous response, but it was my knee jerk reaction


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

^Thats doing it awesome


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

whiteboy1 said:


> ^Thats doing it awesome


"I just got a memo stating that the word_ awesome _will now be used to replace the word _vomit_"


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

whiteboy1 said:


> ^Thats doing it awesome


x2 I see nothing wrong with that C7 plus it looks like it's wrapped for a children's charity based on that bumper sticker, so it is 100% DIR


https://www.facebook.com/HealingLittleHeroesFoundation/

Edit: Yup, same car


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> You've heard of Lumber Jetta. Here is Furniture Fusion


Driver is probably decent at Tetris





AutoBear said:


>


But does the driver have the matching pants?!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> x2 I see nothing wrong with that C7 plus it looks like it's wrapped for a children's charity based on that bumper sticker, so it is 100% DIR


The only DIW is that steampunk deep sea diver Darth Vader. WTH is that?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

@McMike said:


> The only DIW is that steampunk deep sea diver Darth Vader. WTH is that?


You're ok with the Star Galaxy logo?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AutoBear said:


> You're ok with the Star Galaxy logo?


You'd rather a charity get sued by Lucasfilm Ltd./Disney?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

We have this one that comes into my work:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> "I just got a memo stating that the word_ awesome _will now be used to replace the word _vomit_"


Your posts.
They make me awesome a little in my mouth.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Re:We have this one that comes into my work:

Yes, Halo badge on Star Wars truck. And no TIE fighters. 😀

The graphics are actually well done.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You'd rather a charity get sued by Lucasfilm Ltd./Disney?


If it is a true charity, they probably could have gotten permission from Lucas.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If it is a true charity, they probably could have gotten permission from Lucas.


But which is easier and do sick kids care enough to be bothered like old men on a forum? Doubtful. They have sick-kid things going on and relish the break in monotony.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But which is easier and do sick kids care enough to be bothered like old men on a forum? Doubtful. They have sick-kid things going on and relish the break in monotony.


Hear hear :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That ford a wrap or air brush?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

new Honda coupe


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

P Q said:


> That ford a wrap or air brush?


Air brushed.
Also note that it's a Platinum. Probably a $65,000 truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Canadian man sinks $30,000 into a 2000 Dodge Caravan. Now trying to sell it for $19,500.
















































> Date Listed 28-Jun-17
> Price
> $19,500.00
> Accident History Report
> ...


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Where's the other 28K?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Where's the other 28K?


33% finance charges


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

hit the brakes and the reverse light comes on :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> hit the brakes and the reverse light comes on :laugh:


A year ago I was following a girl in a Mercedes and her brake lights were on all the time. Except when she actually applied her brakes coming to a traffic light. She must have had a great mechanic. :facepalm:


----------



## Npdogg (Apr 29, 2016)

I assume this car has been spotlighted before, but there are so many pages go through. So if this is a repeat just enjoy the view. I see this guy all the time North of Boston. I always want to take a pic but never had the chance. Thank god for google, it also has its own reddit thread. The one and only Rolls Royce Eclipse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

filmed in living vertical video










actually more funny than DIW


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Went looking for something unrelated, found this and had to post it here.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-car-lights-market-ornaments-driving-1.4181813









I've seen this thing around town and it is truly hideous


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> new Honda coupe


Wide rear tires finally tame the Civic's terminal oversteer.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> Wide rear tires finally tame the Civic's terminal oversteer.


You're DIW...oh wait, I see what you did there


----------



## Avionik07 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Toyota Cambery*

I present the Toyota Cambery

http://imgur.com/a/372qy


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> A year ago I was following a girl in a Mercedes and her brake lights were on all the time. Except when she actually applied her brakes coming to a traffic light. She must have had a great mechanic. :facepalm:


Similar thing happened in my MK4 Jetta, some relay recall part. I got the recall in the mail and the very next day the brake lights came on and would not go off. 

These idiots are a different story though


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Avionik07 said:


> I present the Toyota Cambery
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/372qy


what's wrong with it (beside the DINMS wide-body)?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> what's wrong with it (beside the DINMS wide-body)?


It doesn't have a dent? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

RE: Star Wars F-150

How much did they pay to not have Jar Jar on that truck?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Npdogg said:


> I assume this car has been spotlighted before, but there are so many pages go through. So if this is a repeat just enjoy the view. I see this guy all the time North of Boston. I always want to take a pic but never had the chance. Thank god for google, it also has its own reddit thread. The one and only Rolls Royce Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car minus the fake grill stuck on the hood (which makes it an extreme DIW case) is actually quite a common mod site.
It's like they take all the cash left over after paying rent and go crazy at Pep Boys.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^Brought to you in part by,


----------



## Npdogg (Apr 29, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> This car minus the fake grill stuck on the hood (which makes it an extreme DIW case) is actually quite a common mod site.
> It's like they take all the cash left over after paying rent and go crazy at Pep Boys.


Yeah the chrome per square inch is very impressive. Supposedly the Reddit thread said the owner paid Rolls Royce to install the RR grill and chrome accents. Not sure if the owner was trolling the guy who asked about the car, but funny either way.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^^Brought to you in part by,


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

skydive_007 said:


>


Quality before quantity


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nice wheels


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Some stuff we've run across in the last few weeks




























Bonus points earned by creative use of a toilet plunger


















Let's play a game: where's the license plate?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

License plate on that DRIVEN DAILY truck is inside the truck, tucked behind a tinted window that is decorated with a bunch of random stickers. This can't possibly go very long without getting pulled over, assuming it really is driven regularly.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I'd rock the shot out of that Corvazer.

This was flapping in the wind at the credit union today.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Bro 1: I would never paint all my molding red.
Bro 2: So let's do 2/3 of it!
<high five>


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> Bro 1: I would never paint all my molding red.
> Bro 2: So let's do 2/3 of it!
> <chest bump>


FTFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't live in Houston, so this must be DINMS


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

If You Fill Your Engine With Washer Fluid Instead Of Oil


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Claff said:


> Some stuff we've run across in the last few weeks



This is actually the Mugen wing for the CRZ or at least a copy of it. So maybe more DINMS


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Can someone explain what DINMS means?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> Can someone explain what DINMS means?


Doing It Not My Style.

It's the politically correct thing to say when somebody ruins their vehicle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> Can someone explain what DINMS means?


Doing It Not My Style - the acronym usually comes out when a post is more nit-picky and tasteless (relative to the person who is posting it) than actually wrong. Ugly wheels, silly factory rear wings, etc.. 

It's a gray area.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Claff said:


> Some stuff we've run across in the last few weeks


what's wrong with this? i'm guessing it's on a miata? how is this any different/more wrong than chevy ss guys changing the bowtie to a holden lion, or acura guys replacing the A with an H?

or am i missing something?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> what's wrong with this? i'm guessing it's on a miata? how is this any different/more wrong than chevy ss guys changing the bowtie to a holden lion, or acura guys replacing the A with an H?
> 
> or am i missing something?


Are those guys just glueing Holden badges over their SS badges? No? Then there's your difference. :thumbup:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Are those guys just glueing Holden badges over their SS badges? No? Then there's your difference. :thumbup:


it's just glued over the mazda badge? how can anyone tell from so far away with so much chrome around the badge? did OP say that?

enhance.gif


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

Some might call it doing it wrong. I'm on the fence.









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> what's wrong with this? i'm guessing it's on a miata? how is this any different/more wrong than chevy ss guys changing the bowtie to a holden lion, or acura guys replacing the A with an H?
> 
> or am i missing something?


I think the big difference is that in the Chevy/Holden and Honda/Acura situation the cars are more or less rebranded for different markets.

The person in this picture glued an Alfa Romeo badge onto a Mazda steering wheel. I might have missed it, but I am VERY sure that no where in the world is a Mazda a rebranded Alfa Romeo or vise versa.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> what's wrong with this? i'm guessing it's on a miata? how is this any different/more wrong than chevy ss guys changing the bowtie to a holden lion, or acura guys replacing the A with an H?
> 
> or am i missing something?





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Are those guys just glueing Holden badges over their SS badges? No? Then there's your difference. :thumbup:





col.mustard said:


> it's just glued over the mazda badge? how can anyone tell from so far away with so much chrome around the badge? did OP say that?
> 
> enhance.gif


If a discussion breaks out asking/explaining what the DIW (or DINMS) is in a photo, that's a clue that some text should have been included with the original pic. We weren't there, and photos are often not as clear as what was seen with the naked eye. 

That was a Fiat 124 with a Alfa Romeo badge (or sticker) on top of the stock Fiat badge.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> If a discussion breaks out asking/explaining what the DIW (or DINMS) is in a photo, that's a clue that some text should have been included with the original pic. We weren't there, and photos are often not as clear as what was seen with the naked eye.
> 
> That was a Fiat 124 with a Alfa Romeo badge (or sticker) on top of the stock Fiat badge.


I didn't notice that with the naked eye either. Your photo, as usual, clears it up.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> it's just glued over the mazda badge? how can anyone tell from so far away with so much chrome around the badge? did OP say that?
> 
> enhance.gif


I just zoomed in on my 4 year old phone. :shrug:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

tyintegra said:


> I think the big difference is that in the Chevy/Holden and Honda/Acura situation the cars are more or less rebranded for different markets.
> 
> The person in this picture glued an Alfa Romeo badge onto a Mazda steering wheel. I might have missed it, but I am VERY sure that no where in the world is a Mazda a rebranded Alfa Romeo or vise versa.


yes yes yes. you are correct. i was confusing alfa and fiat


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dodge Viper by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Dodge Viper by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Dodge Viper by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Dodge Viper by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

speaking of DINMS, "I'm so gay I can't even drive straight" spotted at a light earlier today. I lold


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

That's actually a clever way to cover up


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I posted this the last time that Viper made the rounds, but it has an interesting history.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I think I posted this the last time that Viper made the rounds, but it has an interesting history.


It should be killed with fire. Again.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

At least it passed emissions right?

Saw this on the way home from work the other day.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> At least it passed emissions right?
> 
> Saw this on the way home from work the other day.


Spelling? How the **** does it work?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6209210508.html



> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6





> 2004 BMW 530i black sedan inline V6


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Spelling? How the **** does it work?


oh stop... give the guy a brake... :laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

SinisterMind said:


> Some might call it doing it wrong. I'm on the fence.


You are wrong. This is exactly DIR. Hyper cars can have hyper wings and this thing looks slick.

Or do you mean the stupid HTML sticker that did not fit so they chopped it retardedly instead of just tossing it into the trash where it belongs?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Power5 said:


> You are wrong. This is exactly DIR. Hyper cars can have hyper wings and this thing looks slick.
> 
> Or do you mean the stupid HTML sticker that did not fit so they chopped it retardedly instead of just tossing it into the trash where it belongs?


Does that say "shoestoppers" though? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

AtlantaDad said:


> Does that say "shoestoppers" though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 From here it sure looks like shoestoppers.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

*No funny, as a child died in this crash, but dumb reporter.*

http://www.actionnewsjax.com/news/l...eople-hurt-in-crash-in-jacksonville/555651057

This happened two days ago.

An 8-year-old boy was killed and two other people including another child were hurt in a crash in Jacksonville on Monday.

A 27-year-old Lakeland woman had two children inside her 2002 Toyota Camry when she tried to make a left turn from Argyle Forest Boulevard onto SR 23, troopers said.

The passenger side of the Camry was hit by a* 2006 Toyota CRV* traveling westbound on Argyle Forest.

Late Tuesday afternoon -- about 24 hours after the crash -- Florida Department of Transportation crews began made changes to the traffic signals at the intersection, adding a dedicated left-turn signal that changes from red to green.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok... is this DINMS?
But I hate it with my very being.
At least an 04 automatic RX8.. the worst of the worst.
I guess it's the same as the V6 Mustang syndrome- where the V6 Mustang owners seem to spend the most money trying to make their cars looks special.

https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ctd/d/mazda-rx-artistic-custom/6213710435.html

04 automatic RX8 $15994



























































































funny they left the front looking fairly clean and normal..


----------



## zeeMkv (Aug 7, 2014)

This is what I call a "backup plan"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

You need to upgrade your potato!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

HackAC said:


> http://www.actionnewsjax.com/news/l...eople-hurt-in-crash-in-jacksonville/555651057
> 
> This happened two days ago.
> 
> ...



If you read the article and look at the pictures it was Avalon vs RAV4 :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

almost cool... looks like a lot of work went into it. Maybe some aesthetic tweaks to the front end/headlights; looks like a 50's "car of tomorrow"


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That must have been one roached out Jag to start with to turn it into that.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

So is that what jagoff means? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> That must have been one roached out Jag to start with to turn it into that.


Probably rough and also a non-repairable V12.
The looks/wheels suggest 1990s... but the headlights are 2000+ Taurus.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Tinted/smoked lights is pet peeve of mine, so this might be a DINMS, but I saw these yesterday on a C7.





@McMike said:


> Let's see if this* does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Lntern?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Holy ****


Well done! :laugh:

I think it says "LNTERN" rather than "INTERN" on his license plate and maybe he realized it didn't make any sense to kill the lighting on a car with that moniker on it.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Holy ****


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Lntern?


Yes, as in "green lantern"

My next set of post-it notes were going to say ""hrdly lnterns"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe this is now acceptable overall, and now just DINMS. I'm actually OK with the camber and stretched tire. What really bugs me is the intentional bending of the license plate.









Subie life: huge intercooler, big wang on the trunk lid, and cheap all-season tires. PS just noticed lip-on-lip inception on the front bumper.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

You dont need nice tires when you have AWD bro. The Subaru AWD system can make the most of even the worst tires


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Claff said:


> What really bugs me is the intentional bending of the license plate.


Is that a magnetic plate? Why is it not attached in the correct place if not?


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Is that a magnetic plate? Why is it not attached in the correct place if not?


That's a thing now. Bending the plate up


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Is that a magnetic plate? Why is it not attached in the correct place if not?


Japanese plate holes spacing is wider. Either that's a JDM hatch, or the kids are now also drilling their hatch to make it look like it's JDM.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm more interested in the Jag XKR-S that's parked in front of "bent plate"


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Claff said:


>


I really like these cars, what a waste :what:


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

165s on 15x8. Who decided this was a good look?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VEGAS VR6 said:


>


I'd rock the **** out of that.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

2000 Honda CR-V with a special custom paint job to include the painted wheels. As a Honda CR-V owner I think this looks ridiculous and hideous.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Claff said:


>


Stock appearing FD in the background makes it ok.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

weirdajs said:


> 2000 Honda CR-V with a special custom paint job to include the painted wheels. As a Honda CR-V owner I think this looks ridiculous and hideous.


I kinda like it.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

weirdajs said:


> As a Honda CR-V owner I think this looks ridiculous and hideous.


Ted Nugent moved to the 'burbs and traded in his Bronco for a crossover.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

weirdajs said:


>


A modded CRV? Now I've seen everything. :facepalm:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Japanese plate holes spacing is wider. Either that's a JDM hatch, or the kids are now also drilling their hatch to make it look like it's JDM.


Probably is a JDM hatch looking again. The plate is not held on using the USA holes, they had to drill new ones. Looks like he had to bend the plate so it didn't scratch the bumper.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Probably is a JDM hatch looking again. The plate is not held on using the USA holes, they had to drill new ones. Looks like he had to bend the plate so it didn't scratch the bumper.


The bendy plate is also straight outta JDM. I can't remember if it's supposed to be a FU to the man, or to give the appearance that car is supercrazyfast, but it's a thing.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VEGAS VR6 said:


>


What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


Maybe the color, the car is a unicorn.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Holy ****


Another person @McMiked


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

This thread needs some heavy duty action!











*TRUCK YEA!*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jump to 9:40 and 12:41 :what:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Why even have an autocross event if the course is 40-50sec. long only if it doubles back on itself? Seems like an afterthought.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this was cringeworthy :facepalm:

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> MoneyShot4U


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> panty dropper



yikes.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Why even have an autocross event if the course is 40-50sec. long only if it doubles back on itself? Seems like an afterthought.


Welcome to "Goodguys". Where you never get out of 1st gear, concrete walls are everywhere, and spectators fill the bleachers.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Not my photos; not my potato


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


> Not my photos; not my potato


God damn 

4/5









As if anyone was worried what the H2 customers would buy.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> As if anyone was worried what the H2 customers would buy.


"buy" is a loose term used here. I would wager that this vehicle is financed @ 22%, the wheels are rented, and will be repo'ed shortly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Claff said:


> Not my photos; not my potato


That mall is very safe now!


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> this was cringeworthy :facepalm:


New Jersey. Of course.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I know it's DINMS. But is it DIW? This has appeared in my neighborhood recently.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I see the jeep "scene" isn't improving anytime soon


back to that mustang, could a cop write that guy a ticket for any of that?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

P Q said:


> I see the jeep "scene" isn't improving anytime soon
> 
> 
> back to that mustang, could a cop write that guy a ticket for any of that?


maybe for theft of panties because that mustang is :snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a strong feeling these two would hit it off great. Possibly literally since one is a 'stang. 



freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr





S1ack said:


>


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow the mirror covers on that Jeep suck, they are so bad I don't even know what to insult it with.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Pretty sure I saw that "panty dropper" at UTI in West Chester on Thursday evening while I drove by on the turnpike, lol


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone else get a chuckle out of "Panty Dropper" and "UTI" in the same sentence? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HackAC said:


> Wow the mirror covers on that Jeep suck, they are so bad I don't even know what to insult it with.


I think they're a clever solution to these warts they put on the a-pillar. 










If they're bright, and light up the trail, and are a little more integrated, then they get a pass from me. 

However, I don't what they are doing on that thing, they're offroad lights

I'm more offended by that windshield surround, hood, and WTF is going on with that grill and front bumper.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


>


That dirt he drives on is really wearing out his tires.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> That dirt he drives on is really wearing out his tires.


Chicken strips in the off-road world.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

AtlantaDad said:


> Anyone else get a chuckle out of "Panty Dropper" and "UTI" in the same sentence?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:laugh::thumbup:

Dirty hoes have dirty holes... film at 11:00.


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

nightflyer said:


>


Eh, a little less wheel, a little more tire. Voila', perfection. A retint wouldn't hurt, but I'd drive it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

nightflyer said:


>


What am I missing?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What am I missing?


A discriminating eye.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What am I missing?


Pointy-elbows-level of discernment.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Eh, a little less wheel, a little more tire. Voila', perfection. A retint wouldn't hurt,


In other words...

*Ruined.*


:laugh:


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Eh, a little less wheel, a little more tire. Voila', perfection. A retint wouldn't hurt, but I'd drive it.


Wheels are very DIW for me. Rest of car looked great.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> In other words...
> 
> *Ruined.*
> 
> ...


or *REKT*, take your pick :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

nightflyer said:


> Wheels are very DIW for me. Rest of car looked great.


Same here, hence the post.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dinms?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

nightflyer said:


>


One could argue that a GN on anything but drag radials is DIW. But I say just about any GN is DIR. :thumbup:


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> dinms?


Homie with the mustang has a shirt with Euro luxury marques all over it, but is pushing a 2007-ish V6 mustang convertible (bitch whip?), on garbage 32s, with garbage tires, garbage paint, and that luxurious V6 interior that probably smells moldy like most mid 2000s fords. Delusional people in these donks sometimes.

The Buick was just as bad. You can see the jagged cut lines on the bumpers and rockers, no attempt to cover up the inner wheel wells, once again garbage wheels and tires, tons of positive camber, and all on a rental spec several year old Lacrosse that was worth $5000 on a good day. Now it's worth $3000.

These dudes strive SO HARD for less than mediocrity, then brag about it like it's rich guy stuff. Once again, delusional.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

WALS1 said:


> These dudes strive SO HARD for less than mediocrity, then brag about it like it's rich guy stuff. Once again, delusional.


I just checked out that "CJ_ON_32S" channel.
It's a month old and he also has uploaded 15 vids.
Most are big wheel cars wish some gaming and fishing vids.
He's already got 26k subscribers!!?
Should I know who this guy is?
he may be getting some CJ_SO_COOL views.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm torn between this is the worst thing ever to... it's not bad considering the vintage of the car.
The wheels almost look late 80s to me.

:what:

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/86-chevy-camaro/6234709379.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I'm torn between this is the worst thing ever to... it's not bad considering the vintage of the car.
> The wheels almost look late 80s to me.
> 
> :what:
> ...


Like the GN above, would look so much better with just stock wheels on it. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I'm torn between this is the worst thing ever to... it's not bad considering the vintage of the car.
> The wheels almost look late 80s to me.
> 
> :what:
> ...


Not nearly bad as that photo. Smart phones are wasted on some of the dumbest people.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/14/luxury/bugatti-chiron/index.html

Can't post pic because photobucket. The pic of the rear end........WHY? The requirements for U.S. specs sure know how to ruin the flow.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

HackAC said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/14/luxury/bugatti-chiron/index.html
> 
> Can't post pic because photobucket. The pic of the rear end........WHY? The requirements for U.S. specs sure know how to ruin the flow.


I am assuming you are talking about those two "bumpers" if so I agree


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

HackAC said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/14/luxury/bugatti-chiron/index.html
> 
> Can't post pic because photobucket. The pic of the rear end........WHY? The requirements for U.S. specs sure know how to ruin the flow.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

P Q said:


> I am assuming you are talking about those two "bumpers" if so I agree


Luckily they were designed to be easily removed. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry for crap pic..but I didn't want to get ANY closer.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Just spotted this one.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BluMagic said:


>


They appear to be using a pair of AKs to jump the battery of a Toyota. Guns appear unloaded and are just tools to these guys. Not really DIW. Just using the only tools at hand for the job.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

The first lady of Zimbabwe used what she could find to beat a woman and did well, sometimes using guns to jump a Toyota, or beating a South African with an extension cord is all that's necessary.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-40934890


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

HackAC said:


> The first lady of Zimbabwe used what she could find to beat a woman and did well, sometimes using guns to jump a Toyota, or beating a South African with an extension cord is all that's necessary.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-40934890


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HackAC said:


> The first lady of Zimbabwe used what she could find to beat a woman and did well, sometimes using guns to jump a Toyota, or beating a South African with an extension cord is all that's necessary.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-40934890


I even searched the story for "Toyota" in hope there would be some car content.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I even searched the story for "Toyota" in hope there would be some car content.


I guess you could say this was 404, no car content found.









^^^
not DIW but 404.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Prying open my third eye....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> Prying open my third eye....


wow.
Such a nice'an to go all max art on.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Clever. Lol


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> wow.
> Such a nice'an to go all max art on.


I guess we haven't found the altimate version yet or vice-a-versa? I sentra an email about it not long ago...?


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Simple story. Tow truck is towing an MTA bus along the Long Island Expressway. Fail begins after the initial recording fail is recognized and corrected. 
Fun part. The tow truck driver must have known that the wheels were at full lock when the bus started to drift to an angle. It's apparent as the tow truck driver decided to block every single lane. Lots of DIW going on in this video. 

Not my video. I wish I was there for it. Interesting enough, I did not hear about this on the news at all!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

KizashiAGP said:


> Not my video. I wish I was there for it. Interesting enough, I did not hear about this on the news at all!


Good thing the dip**** video'ing has both hands on the wheel of his giant vehicle.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

It was hard to figure out whats going on with this wrapped and spray painted X6...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I guess you could say this was 404, no car content found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that a P1800S at one point??


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Cr4shT3st said:


> was that a P1800S at one point??


It's a Peugeot 404 with a modified cockpit.
Peugeot 404 diesel, Goodwood Festival of Speed 2015 by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

AdrockMK2 said:


> It was hard to figure out whats going on with this wrapped and spray painted X6...












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AdrockMK2 said:


> It was hard to figure out whats going on with this wrapped and spray painted X6...


Upper right of license plate seems to be peeling. So I would guess wrap.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Upper right of license plate seems to be peeling. So I would guess wrap.


prolly a yellow wrap that he failed to keep clean


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

saron81 said:


> It's a Peugeot 404 with a modified cockpit.
> Peugeot 404 diesel, Goodwood Festival of Speed 2015 by Andy, on Flickr


I never did find that one.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> prolly a yellow wrap that he failed to keep clean


It was a wrap for sure, but what color vinyl it was originally before it got so "weathered" I don't know, and they painted sections randomly with high-vis orange paint, including the rear badge.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Freudian gaffe?

I know dealers hate "lowest price internet shoppers".... but [highlight][*get out *internet price][/highlight]?


http://www.franklinfordky.com/used/...e0a0e0aea4a9cbb01ee53c519.htm?searchDepth=1:7










Been shopping for a cheap manual truck again...
These man 4.2 F-150s are hard to find in short bed not a stripped work truck shape.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Freudian gaffe?
> 
> I know dealers hate "lowest price internet shoppers".... but [highlight][*get out *internet price][/highlight]?
> 
> ...


Nice finance terms


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cpermd said:


> Nice finance terms


On a 10 year old truck with 95,000 miles. I'm shocked a Ford dealer would finance it. Seems more like a Buy Here, Pay Here kind of vehicle with double digit APR.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> On a 10 year old truck with 95,000 miles. I'm shocked a Ford dealer would finance it. Seems more like a Buy Here, Pay Here kind of vehicle with double digit APR.


If it had 295,000 miles and heavy thuggish wheels... yeah.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> If it had 295,000 miles and heavy thuggish wheels... yeah.


We don't know what the truck looks like. Photo is not actual vehicle.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> We don't know what the truck looks like. Photo is not actual vehicle.


[sarcasm]You don't say?[/sarcasm]



Though I bet if it was customized with wheels ad stuff, the dealer would have pics up.
Ugly steel wheel stock trucks.. no so much.

here is a good one for this thread.

Mitsubishi 4 banger.. ?
What car did this abomination start as?


http://topclassiccarsforsale.com/other-makes/66376-milano-speedster.html


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Look at the fluids under it.
It's a moving Superfund site.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Look at the fluids under it.
> It's a moving Superfund site.


Nah it's just taking a piss


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


Somehow reminds me of Crow T Robot...


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

There was an old lady who lived in a shoe...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> http://i.imgur.com/fUW8KFh.jpg


That thing is better than most "The Homer" attempts at being terrible.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Power5 said:


> That thing is better than most "The Homer" attempts at being terrible.


Well.....I think it does have a blown V8!


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> [sarcasm]You don't say?[/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best I can do is Mitsubishi Forte (Triton) / Dodge Ram 50 / Plymouth Arrow

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Triton



















https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/mitsubishi-forte-1983-rhd-4wd.382573/

With a Galant steering wheel


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bmann said:


> Best I can do is Mitsubishi Forte (Triton) / Dodge Ram 50 / Plymouth Arrow
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Triton
> 
> ...


You found closer examples/explanations than I could.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


>


The crying goth mod.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> The crying goth mod.


I'm blown away that this could slip past someone when using a spray can.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> I'm blown away that this could slip past someone when using a spray can.


With any luck, Texas Flood got it.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

first off... you all remember this massive rolling dumpster fire? 

shtcar1 by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


apparently theres a mk4 kid who like it sooooo much, he made his own ..... :facepalm:

shtcar2 by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Behind a Subaru...noticed the rear window vinyl sticker...



> #momlife


In the scheme of things it's not that bad.
But my kids said "cringe".


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

S1ack said:


> Behind a Subaru...noticed the rear window vinyl sticker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally wanna get a #dadlife sticker after I go vap3. I mean stage 3.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> first off... you all remember this massive rolling dumpster fire?
> 
> shtcar1 by ohiodub_995, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That wasn't a 337, was it ??


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

skydive_007 said:


> That wasn't a 337, was it ??


nah, all 337 were reflex.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> nah, all 337 were reflex.


Yup... he didn't ruin a 337, but that horrid color was considered rare for the 99.5 year... it's Futura yellow, aka... baby sh|t green


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Yup... he didn't ruin a 337, but that horrid color was considered rare for the 99.5 year... it's Futura yellow, aka... baby sh|t green


the *worst* mk4 color ever

ps: hi ben :wave:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> the *worst* mk4 color ever
> 
> ps: hi ben :wave:



:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## jon_570 (May 18, 2010)

weirdajs said:


> 2000 Honda CR-V with a special custom paint job to include the painted wheels. As a Honda CR-V owner I think this looks ridiculous and hideous.



Good thing about this is when the wheels get dirty just repaint them white. Instantly clean.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

TaaT said:


>




Do they plan to bore that out, re-deck, and press a new sleeve in? Looks like a LS block, gotta be more cost effective to just get a salvage block.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

This video. The Tesla that jumped the green, landed on the Mercedes and crashed into the dealership was the best. Wish there was a video of it happening!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

GTI2Slow said:


> Do they plan to bore that out, re-deck, and press a new sleeve in? Looks like a LS block, gotta be more cost effective to just get a salvage block.


Probably. Just machine the weld back out and press in new sleeve, it's not that uncommon to repair aluminum blocks/heads in that way. Although if that's just a 5.3 Aluminum it might be more cost effective to just get another one. But if it's any other Aluminum LS, it's worth fixing.

https://buildandtune.com/aluminum-cylinder-head-welding/


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


I am a little confused as to why they would weld a penis, and balls into the cylinder wall.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Spatzle said:


> I am a little confused as to why they would weld a penis, and balls into the cylinder wall.


They like dick.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

KizashiAGP said:


> This video. The Tesla that jumped the green, landed on the Mercedes and crashed into the dealership was the best. Wish there was a video of it happening!


Who would win in a battle royal? Mustangs or Teslas lol


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

P Q said:


> Who would win in a battle royal? Mustangs or Teslas lol



Neither. High school students.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Yup... he didn't ruin a 337, but that horrid color was considered rare for the 99.5 year... it's Futura yellow, aka... baby sh|t green


oh yeah I should have known ... LARRY:wave:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I see a D!ck.......does that mean I'm gay?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I see a D!ck.......does that mean I'm gay?


I see a flight stick.
Does that mean I am a pilot?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I see a D!ck.......does that mean I'm gay?


I see two d!cks ... :banghead:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I see a D!ck.......does that mean I'm gay?


Very likely.



BRealistic said:


> I see a flight stick.
> Does that mean I am a pilot?


Also very likely.



skydive_007 said:


> I see two d!cks ... :banghead:


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

skydive_007 said:


> I see two d!cks ... :banghead:


In one hole? Did I wander onto redtube?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> I see two d!cks ... :banghead:


Harambe?


And I am so glad the "show car" door mod finally died off.










I wonder how safe these things were in a crash?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Harambe?
> 
> 
> And I am so glad the "show car" door mod finally died off.
> ...


Come on. You know these door manufacturers went through all the same rigorous testing that the OEM MFGs do. I am sure they just popped off in an accident. Makes it easy to get to the coked out meth head on ludes, who thinks he is driving a lambo.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Spotted at a car show yesterday. New mustang. 
Guess he doesn't need to know his coolant level. Shrug.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Neither. High school students.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Ummmm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

KizashiAGP said:


> This video. The Tesla that jumped the green, landed on the Mercedes and crashed into the dealership was the best. Wish there was a video of it happening!


wow, counted 5 tesla crash videos from Hong Kong. They must have a high Tesla/sq mile ratio. :laugh:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> Ummmm


Making floppy things floppier, one roof at a time.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

choochoo said:


>


Man, you aren't kidding it belongs in the "doing it wrong" thread. There's not even _one_ Hello Kitty in that thing!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There has to be a shortage of aftermarket plate mount options for sportbikes. I see this way to often.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

@McMike said:


> There has to be a shortage of aftermarket plate mount options for sportbikes. I see this way to often.


Nope. Just a preponderance of "outlaw" squids flouting the law.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Nope. Just a preponderance of "outlaw" squids flouting the law.


I was half kidding. It's probably a mix of that and DIW. 

Here's one from this summer. 










I'm also surprised at how beat up they all are.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

@McMike said:


> I was half kidding. It's probably a mix of that and DIW.
> 
> Here's one from this summer.
> 
> ...


Is there a picture there? :/

I gather you're talking about the guys that zip tie the plates up under? It's mostly done to avoid tolls, but some guys do it to make it harder for LEOs to read the plate.

It's definitely a thing among squids though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Does this count?










Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


>


acceptable for a jetta but not for a prelude?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> acceptable for a jetta but not for a prelude?


Yes. Because who cares if someone does that to a Jetta? Nice Preludes are becoming a thing of the past. This one looks as if it could've been saved before that happened to it.

Sigh.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yes. Because who cares if someone does that to a Jetta? Nice Preludes are becoming a thing of the past. This one looks as if it could've been saved before that happened to it.
> 
> Sigh.


lol i guess that's true. i really liked the look of that generation of prelude, I always thought it should have been a RWD car tho

long live the prelute


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

calm down, he's just adding lightness.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> lol i guess that's true. i really liked the look of that generation of prelude, I always thought it should have been a RWD car tho
> 
> long live the prelute


I like that generation of Prelude too and yes, they do look reasonably convincing as RWD. The proportions are _great_. :beer:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Today I was about to score some crack under the D St bridge... Um, I mean I was on my home from work, about to jump on the 15 northbound, when what did I see? Something that made me say, "What the f...." (grab phone, _snick_) "You just made the TCL Doing It Wrong thread, pal."


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^^ Looks like some positive camber up front to boot. :screwy:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Donk
Positive Camber
Mismatched tires


Yep...DIW


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Some oddities from a car show I went to a while ago:

CTCS-2438 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr

CTCS-2514 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr

CTCS-2516 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr

CTCS-2713 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

trbochrg said:


> Donk
> Positive Camber
> Mismatched tires
> 
> ...


And not just mismatched tires, but wildly different tire sizes. Ugh. :facepalm:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Roketdriver said:


> CTCS-2516 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr
> 
> CTCS-2713 by Chrispluscars, on Flickr


Did a Juggalo win the lottery?


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Today I was about to score some crack under the D St bridge... Um, I mean I was on my home from work, about to jump on the 15 northbound, when what did I see? Something that made me say, "What the f...." (grab phone, _snick_) "You just made the TCL Doing It Wrong thread, pal."


Vegas is a DIW target rich environment. :laugh:


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

@McMike said:


> I was half kidding. It's probably a mix of that and DIW.
> 
> Here's one from this summer.
> 
> ...


It annoys me that people never trim the unused parts of zip ties. Sloppy.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

EPilot said:


> Does this count? (image of "M" 328i)


 Absolutely! 

That reminds me, I have a gem that I found a couple weeks ago. Need to resize & upload photo later.....


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

More like 'did something wrong ' 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I present to you... M Power X5 hybrid!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't remember if I posted this to any of the previous DiW threads, but I walked past this a couple of years ago:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is every Subaru in Colorado i swear.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> I can't remember if I posted this to any of the previous DiW threads, but I walked past this a couple of years ago:


I'm sure every casino lot in the Valley is filled with them...would probably be an adventure to check them all out and perhaps it would warrant its own thread :beer:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

skydive_007 said:


> More like 'did something wrong '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, good news, she's not pregnant.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

got-rice said:


> I'm sure every casino lot in the Valley is filled with them...would probably be an adventure to check them all out and perhaps it would warrant its own thread :beer:


I would like to see this happen. I'm sure I could contribute quite a few shots to that thread. Maybe just Cassino DIW in general ... I've seen kids sleeping in strollers at 3am on LVB so many times :screwy:



trbochrg said:


> Well, good news, she's not pregnant.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


>


HAHAHAHA thats right in front of my friends brewery! Im gonna have to ask him about this.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> HAHAHAHA thats right in front of my friends brewery! Im gonna have to ask him about this.


Joyride ??? I've always meant to ride my bike there and still never have... Been in Wheat Ridge for a couple years

This was pretty early in the morning so I assume someone woke up to this :laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> Joyride ??? I've always meant to ride my bike there and still never have... Been in Wheat Ridge for a couple years
> 
> This was pretty early in the morning so I assume someone woke up to this :laugh:


Yeah, its a rad place, beer is great too. They are expanding to the rooftop starting next spring! You can see the skyline to the east and the mountains to the west from the roof.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> Well, good news, she's not pregnant.


maybe, but that looks unhealthy. I'm no doctor, but looks like someone needs more iron.










here's my submission of the day. The hill doesn't look steep here, but it's a good 3~4% grade. 
half of the parents how park here don't curb their wheels or know which way to curb the wheel :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> More like 'did something wrong '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that the cops caught her red handed.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

skydive_007 said:


> More like 'did something wrong '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somethin' smells fishy here...

I'm not Dr. T and the Women over here but these pads have gotta be fake used. I mean, thats way more than one woman's flow would be for a few months and who would think to save several months of used pads for a future revenge plan. 

Point is that if they _are_ fake... whats the point?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BongTechnician said:


> Point is that if they _are_ fake... whats the point?


Because its still funny/gross/gets the point across.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

bleh, can we stop quoting that. fake or not, i was just drinking a V8 and looked at those pictures again. :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> Because its still funny/gross/gets the point across.


Don't get me wrong, a *great* concept, just hastefully executed. For under $10 she could have smeared them with some Ben Nye fresh scab makeup and finished them off with a drizzle of costume blood.

"Revenge is best served cold", means that when executed skillfully and when it is no longer expected, it is the most satisfying.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> Don't get me wrong, a *great* concept, just hastefully executed. For under $10 she could have smeared them with some Ben Nye fresh scab makeup and finished them off with a drizzle of costume blood.
> 
> "Revenge is best served cold", means that when executed skillfully and when it is no longer expected, it is the most satisfying.


So now you are saying this is cold-blooded revenge?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> Don't get me wrong, a great concept, just hastefully executed. For under $10 she could have smeared them with some Ben Nye fresh scab makeup and finished them off with a drizzle of costume blood.
> 
> *"Revenge is a dish best served cold"*, means that when executed skillfully and when it is no longer expected, it is the most satisfying.



Fixed Klingon proverb.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed Klingon proverb.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> So now you are saying this is *faux*-blooded revenge?


More along the lines of ^^^


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

When you live down by the river but a van is beneath you.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> When you live down by the river but a van is beneath you.


Filming a Top Gear episode there?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

trbochrg said:


> When you live down by the river but a van is beneath you.


Dat siding.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

It's camouflaged for one season of the year. Makes me think the owner's on an offender watch list.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> It's camouflaged for one season of the year. Makes me think the owner's on an offender watch list.


I saw a Mercedes in this same parking lot about a year ago but it was Blue and had pickup bed where the Trunk used to be. I wonder if it's the same car. I don't have a picture.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...ticker-Body-Decal-For-BMW-M3/32688518138.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

This **** is everywhere, now. First time I saw it, it was on a Mercedes Benz. I thought it looked kind of cool, but then I saw it on so many other manufacturers...that killed it for me. 










[edit for clarity] 
The one on the MB said "Powered by Mercedes Benz". Knowing it wasn't a legit sticker, I thought it looked cool on the MB with the script. The majority of the ones I've seen actually said "Powered by MOTORSPORT". :facepalm:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Kinda nice, '73 Vette barn find spotted on a trailer. Looks very much savable, maybe it could even get away without needing a paint job









Hey what's that on the front fender? Let's check out the front of the car









OK on second thought, let's move that paint job up the priority list a couple notches.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Seen at a local cars & coffee

Big turbo, super-aggressive aero, and stretched all-season tires. This thing's built for speed.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> Kinda nice, '73 Vette barn find spotted on a trailer. Looks very much savable, maybe it could even get away without needing a paint job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd drive the hell out of that car


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Claff said:


> Kinda nice, '73 Vette barn find spotted on a trailer. Looks very much savable, maybe it could even get away without needing a paint job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mum, in England, had one. This year and color. Black Leather interior...

Big block 454 in it, also. The neighbours HATED it. HATED IT.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GraphiteAZ said:


> My Mum, in England, had one. This year and color. Black Leather interior...
> 
> Big block 454 in it, also. The neighbours HATED it. HATED IT.


Did she leave for work early? 

BRAAAAAAPPPP LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_ BROOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! <shift> BROOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Did she leave for work early?
> 
> BRAAAAAAPPPP LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_LUMP_ BROOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! <shift> BROOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM...



Mum said ladies she'd known for 15 years would call the house every time she left the house and would scream, "TURN THAT BLOODY CAR OFF!".

Then Dad finally got the race car delivered 6 months later....'67 camaro, all alloy 540ci big block on methanol...in the 80's......open headers...doug nash 5 speed. 

The men in the area loved it, and he'd always have a group of 15-20 blokes over with beers whenever he'd work on it. 

The wives HATED it.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

todays winner


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Why isn't this photo a gif or video that doesn't end too soon?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> todays winner
> 
> [video=]vid[/video]


also A+ on the high quality seat installation.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> todays winner


saw this earlier, gotta be fake or staged.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> saw this earlier, gotta be fake or staged.


Some serious quality editing if that is fake. My guess is just moran. I mean, don't stop the live stream to take a moment to jump into the very slowly moving car. :banghead: Too bad he didn't get seriously injured. I mean spurting blood on live stream would get some serious hits for sure.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> saw this earlier, gotta be fake or staged.


I'd like to know how you would fake the door swinging all busted ... ??? I think this is just one dumb ass bro


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> saw this earlier, gotta be fake or staged.





Power5 said:


> Some serious quality editing if that is fake. My guess is just moran. I mean, don't stop the live stream to take a moment to jump into the very slowly moving car. :banghead: Too bad he didn't get seriously injured. I mean spurting blood on live stream would get some serious hits for sure.





skydive_007 said:


> I'd like to know how you would fake the door swinging all busted ... ??? I think this is just one dumb ass bro




i'm thinking he means something along the lines of: the guy went out, bought a $100 trashed crx, and 'faked' that it was broken down in the middle of this secluded road.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> i'm thinking he means something along the lines of: the guy went out, bought a $100 trashed crx, and 'faked' that it was broken down in the middle of this secluded road.


the whole thing seems janky to me, i feel like he'd be more injured if it had gone down how we're supposed to believe it did


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> the whole thing seems janky to me, i feel like he'd be more injured if it had gone down how we're supposed to believe it did


I feel like he wouldn't have posted the video if he had died. 


:beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> I feel like he wouldn't have posted the video if he had died.
> 
> 
> :beer:


no ****, what's your point?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> no ****, what's your point?


Please show a bit more Canada, sorry not sorry? :thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Claff said:


> Seen at a local cars & coffee
> 
> Big turbo, super-aggressive aero, and stretched all-season tires. This thing's built for speed.


Common problem. People know only know what fast looks like, not how to actually make things fast.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> no ****, what's your point?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Claff said:


> Seen at a local cars & coffee
> 
> Big turbo, super-aggressive aero, and stretched all-season tires. This thing's built for speed.


wooo HVHP! :thumbup:


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Claff said:


> Seen at a local cars & coffee
> 
> Big turbo, super-aggressive aero, and stretched all-season tires. This thing's built for speed.


f'ing amazing


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


Could be worse. There could be a drunk guy 6 car-lengths behind him operating his pocket computer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Could be worse. There could be a drunk guy 6 car-lengths behind him operating his pocket computer.


True.
Or even worse- being followed by a driver distracted by trying to read tiny text on haughty bumper stickers.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> True.
> Or even worse- being followed by a driver distracted by trying to read tiny text on haughty bumper stickers.


Keep telling yourself you aren't an addict. Whatever it takes to justify your actions.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


>


I guess we know you were tailgating him.
:laugh:


BRealistic said:


> True.
> Or even worse- being followed by a driver distracted by trying to read tiny text on haughty bumper stickers.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Keep telling yourself you aren't an addict. Whatever it takes to justify your actions.


Justify? lol.
I put your blind anti-cellphone diatribe on metal ignore a long time ago.



patrikman said:


>


Uhhh.. no. 
Being trolled went from irritating to just annoying a long time ago.

And on topic.










^
I found that pic looking for another...
I saw a mid 70s El Camino with *added *tail fins on top of bed side this week (as in stuck on top sticking up high in air)- and didn't get a chance to snap a pic.
It was insanely stupid looking. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> I guess we know you were tailgating him.
> :laugh:


Wait.. are those lights mounted very low, or just headlight reflection off bright chrome differential?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> The_Masked_Camino.jpg


Eww.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Justify? lol.
> I put your blind anti-cellphone diatribe on metal ignore a long time ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore him then.

And the El Camino, the biggest problem here is the Pontiac looking hood. Woof.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Just ignore him then.


But I love an excuse to post.. just look at y post count!



> And the El Camino, the biggest problem here is the Pontiac looking hood. Woof.


But did you see the shoes?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. are those lights mounted very low, or just headlight reflection off bright chrome differential?


prob those light bars every bro dozer puts on their trucks


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> prob those light bars every bro dozer puts on their trucks


Yeah. Similar to these, but not tied in with reverse lights. Probably just a switch on the dash.....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Yeah. Similar to these, but not tied in with reverse lights. Probably just a switch on the dash.....


I guess that's something that could be useful when off-roading?
Or maybe dealing with trailer/tow?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


> sketchyasslift.jpg


ummm....  ...more proof money cant fix stupid... my word, his Ferrari is about to be on top of his porsche in more ways than one....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I guess that's something that could be useful when off-roading?
> Or maybe dealing with trailer/tow?


Either or. Just turn that **** of when you're not doing either.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

I can't believe it didn't bend the bolts just from the weight of the lift...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> deathtrap[/IMG]
> 
> Q. Why not have a solid piece of steel machined to match the contours of the floor.
> 
> A. Because stupid.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Reflex Silver 2.0T said:


> Q. Why not have a solid piece of steel machined to match the contours of the floor.


I was going to suggest that they left it like that while they were having the block made - leaving instructions with the homeowner not to use it.

Look at the other front post. Same thing.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


Bolt to floor and make each post plumb, then level the hoist cradle at the cylinders _like intended_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Bolt to floor and make each post plumb, then level the hoist cradle at the cylinders _like intended_


Will the hoist come all the way to the floor when its lifted like this ?? What in the literal F*** :what:

**I mean, how will he drive a ferrari onto that now ??


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> Will the hoist come all the way to the floor when its lifted like this ?? What in the literal F*** :what:
> 
> **I mean, how will he drive a ferrari onto that now ??


No, the front edge will be on the ground but the back edge (door side) will be elevated by the height differential caused by floor slope. Extended ramps would be implemented in this case for sure.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> No, the front edge will be on the ground but the back edge (door side) will be elevated by the height differential caused by floor slope. Extended ramps would be implemented in this case for sure.


Well hopefully it fails when he drives onto it and not after he drives under the Ferrari in the Porsche


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> Well hopefully it fails when he drives onto it and not after he drives under the Ferrari in the Porsche


Disaster comes in many forms, but will anything be learned?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I guess we know you were tailgating him.
> :laugh:


it's an LED lightbar, and I didn't take the picture. But even if I had, without knowing the speeds the two cars were going, you're making an ASSumption that the camera car is tailgating.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Bolt to floor and make each post plumb, then level the hoist cradle at the cylinders _like intended_


Unless they changed it, Bendpak cable length adjustments are made with a bolt at the post tops. 

My safety lock bars also hang from the post tops, and can be leveled the same way. I do think they changed this, as I've seen some with locks welded into the posts.

They can deal with 3 to 4 inches of slope, but if his garage is that unlevel, he shouldn't have a lift in it.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


A truly sketchy installer would at least thread lots of bolts onto the exposed rod to 'improve its strength'.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> A truly sketchy installer would at least thread lots of bolts onto the exposed rod to 'improve its strength'.


or at least toss a brick under there :thumbup:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> A truly sketchy installer would at least thread lots of bolts onto the exposed rod to 'improve its strength'.


Or cut a piece of pipe x4 to the exact length instead of the nuts. The possibility are endless there ......................


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> Or cut a piece of pipe x4 to the exact length instead of the nuts. The possibility are endless there ......................


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> A truly sketchy installer would at least thread lots of bolts onto the exposed rod to 'improve its strength'.


P_cr=(π^2 EI)/L^2

P_cr is the critical load at which the bolts will fail
E is Modulus of Elasticity of whatever the bolts are made out of
I is center of mass
L is length of the bolts

If anyone cares to extrapolate how close it is to failing or how much weight it'll actually support :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it possible the lift was installed and leveled, and is awaiting a proper blocking piece under that support before being used?


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

Not sure if this is doing it wrong, that’s up for debate. 

RWB-Style Hyundai Accent. It had a roll cage too. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MEIN_VW said:


> Not sure if this is doing it wrong, that’s up for debate.
> 
> RWB-Style Hyundai Accent. It had a roll cage too.


Ban 1FASTDAD

http://www.hyundai-forums.com/md-2011-2016-elantra-sedan-coupe/143951-1fastdad.html


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Is it possible the lift was installed and leveled, and is awaiting a proper blocking piece under that support before being used?


How does a 4-post lift lower beyond the mounting point/plate that's supposed to be in contact with the ground? Doesn't exactly seem like a legit install... yeah maybe race-ramps will suffice, but seems like a hack job....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> How does a 4-post lift lower beyond the mounting point/plate that's supposed to be in contact with the ground? Doesn't exactly seem like a legit install... yeah maybe race-ramps will suffice, but seems like a hack job....


IDk, I just assumed the garage floor was VERY sloped.
The lift needs to be level.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

MEIN_VW said:


> Not sure if this is doing it wrong, that’s up for debate.
> 
> RWB-Style Hyundai Accent. It had a roll cage too.
> 
> ...


Wooo, I'm a fan :thumbup:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6JH said:


> P_cr=(π^2 EI)/L^2
> 
> P_cr is the critical load at which the bolts will fail
> E is Modulus of Elasticity of whatever the bolts are made out of
> ...


I couldn't resist the urge to calculate. 

Here's what I assumed:

Steel bolt's elastic modulus is 30 million psi.
Bolt diameter is 1/2 inch.
Exposed bolt length is 5 inches.
The bolts are fixed at each end, meaning they're not free to rotate in the buckling direction.

Here's what I found:

The critical buckling load per bolt is around 140,000 lbs. It takes a lot to buckle a short bolt with fixed ends! So buckling is not the problem. 

The actual failure to watch for here is side loading. Any lateral motion - even the driver exiting the car, or turning the wheel - will put these bolts in bending.

Time for more analysis!

Assume the bolts have a yield strength of about 30,000 psi.

Bending stress theory indicates that just 75 pounds of lateral load on a given bolt will cause yield. This load is even further reduced by stress concentrations in the bolt threads. So side load strength is very low. And with yield will come collapse!

*TL;DR*
This thing will fall over soon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

StressStrain said:


> I couldn't resist the urge to calculate.
> 
> Here's what I assumed:
> 
> ...


User name checks out. 

Even without doing the math looks like if the owner were to drive up on the ramps and make a sudden stop at the end with all 4 wheels on the ramp, the bolts may fail.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> User name checks out.
> 
> Even without doing the math looks like if the owner were to drive up on the ramps and make a sudden stop at the end with all 4 wheels on the ramp, the bolts may fail.


That would only make sense if all the supports were lifted on bolts.
I assume the rear supports are sitting on the concrete, which resists lateral moment.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> User name checks out.


Beaten.



BRealistic said:


> That would only make sense if all the supports were lifted on bolts.
> I assume the rear supports are sitting on the concrete, which resists lateral moment.


Yep. The story says that the front legs are on concrete, so that should hold the load and keep the rear bolts from failure under lateral load. If you slam the door shut then a large portion of that force will put a lateral load on the rear bolts. 

No matter how you slice it there's a failure in the future. Stress cracks are cumulative! Certainly I wouldn't bet my Ferrari _and_ Porsche on it not failing! :laugh:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> I couldn't resist the urge to calculate.
> 
> Here's what I assumed:
> 
> ...


But assuming the two front supports are bolted securely to the ground, which would “help” resist any lateral or bending moment. So then you’d need to calculate grip strength and bolt yielding between front support and concrete.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

VR6JH said:


> But assuming the two front supports are bolted securely to the ground, which would “help” resist any lateral or bending moment. So then you’d need to calculate grip strength and bolt yielding between front support and concrete.


Yes, but there’s a lot of mechanical advantage giving the rear end the ability to move quite a bit. Certainly enough to overstress those bolts. Why a large spacer of some sort isn’t in there I have no idea.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I want to see how long his loading ramps have to be for his Ferrari to overcome the extra 6 inches of height. The normal ramps are almost 30 inches long to get over the 3" crossbars.

When it's wet, I occasionally spin tires backing the TDI up onto it. But that might be from the mad torqkes tho.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Was that owner installed or a company came and did that? :facepalm:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

We need a material engineering subforum. This page is entertaining.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MEIN_VW said:


> Not sure if this is doing it wrong, that’s up for debate.
> 
> RWB-Style Hyundai Accent. It had a roll cage too.
> 
> ...


Does it have significant performance improvements (more power/brakea), or is this just a dog burner?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6JH said:


> But assuming the two front supports are bolted securely to the ground, which would “help” resist any lateral or bending moment. So then you’d need to calculate grip strength and bolt yielding between front support and concrete.


A long structure like this should not get lateral strength from just one end. Both the front and rear ends should be fixed to the ground. 

In the case of this lift, it's good that the front is fixed, but restraining the rears through the fronts is relying on the entire ramp structure to be laterally stiff. In other words, do you think this ramp was built so just the front needed to be fixed to the ground? I do not believe that.

And as Air and Water said, load on the rear has yuuuuge mechanical advantage over the front. Not good.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> I couldn't resist the urge to calculate.
> 
> Here's what I assumed:
> 
> ...





VR6JH said:


> But assuming the two front supports are bolted securely to the ground, which would “help” resist any lateral or bending moment. So then you’d need to calculate grip strength and bolt yielding between front support and concrete.





Air and water do mix said:


> Yes, but there’s a lot of mechanical advantage giving the rear end the ability to move quite a bit. Certainly enough to overstress those bolts. Why a large spacer of some sort isn’t in there I have no idea.





StressStrain said:


> A long structure like this should not get lateral strength from just one end. Both the front and rear ends should be fixed to the ground.
> 
> In the case of this lift, it's good that the front is fixed, but restraining the rears through the fronts is relying on the entire ramp structure to be laterally stiff. In other words, do you think this ramp was built so just the front needed to be fixed to the ground? I do not believe that.
> 
> And as Air and Water said, load on the rear has yuuuuge mechanical advantage over the front. Not good.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Does it have significant performance improvements (more power/brakea), or is this just a dog burner?


ROR



It's OK, I have a Korean sister-in-raw and a half Korean nephew


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> nerd alert.jpg


Just remember, it's nerds like us that keep this from happening:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> Just remember, it's nerds like us that keep this from happening:


Shiiiiiiiiiiiittttt the rare Boeing 737 convertiliner


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

freedomgli said:


>



Measure twice cut once.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> Measure twice cut once.


to hell with measuring and cutting, just throw it on ... it'll self-clearence... 

thats those bacon fenders all the scene-kids are so fond of these days.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

those look too smooth to be bacon fenders lol


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> ... *bacon fenders*...


first time i've heard this. LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedomgli said:


>




Who let that past tech?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

At least the car looks happy its being driven where it was intended to live.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Who let that past tech?


At first I didn't see it then I was all like "ooooooh!" and stuff. 

daaaaaaaamn.jpg


I suppose he has a good excuse to cut out the quarters and build some serious flares now. Also, I like the term "bacon fenders", P Q! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I guess he needs as wide of a rear tire he can fit to harness the massive amounts of torque from a rotary. 

j/k Just glad to see it on the track doing twisty stuff.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

freedomgli said:


>


5 degrees of negative camber would've tucked that tire in, no problem!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> I guess he needs as wide of a rear tire he can fit to harness the massive amounts of torque from a rotary.
> 
> j/k Just glad to see it on the track doing twisty stuff.


anybody know what that car actually puts down?
some of those FDs were well built/tuned to make surprising power.
I'm guessing a big single turbo setup would make reliable big power and could use those wide tires.
4 mpg!

But seriously.. many have only ran against poorly running FDs, giving them the misconception that they are slow.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Baltimoron said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiittttt the rare Boeing 737 convertiliner


Not so rare although Aloha's version is a one of.................

http://www.b737.org.uk/737-700c.htm

The "C" in 737-700C stands for "Convertible".


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Spatzle said:


> I am a little confused as to why they would weld a penis, and balls into the cylinder wall.


Your wife/GF could explain it to you. If you are on your game you would then ask for some "hands on" examples of the logic involved. Just make sure you clear your calender for what follows.:what:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> But seriously.. many have only ran against poorly running FDs, giving them the misconception that they are slow.


Yes, although they generally require the restomod treatment to run well. Powerplant aside, FDs are extremely capable cars.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


Doing it Awesome. :thumbup:

Obviously chassis was chosen for its near 50/50 weight distribution. Duh. opcorn:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Doing it Awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Obviously chassis was chosen for its near 50/50 weight distribution. Duh. opcorn:


Was that a 924? The front end looks odd- no headlights openings.
Just like drivetrain swapped RX7s, most would have been sent to the crusher if not re-purposed.
People don't usually pick an expensive in nice condition car to do drivetrain swaps- they pick ones with decent bodies/chassis but needing expensive work making them basically worthless.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Was that a 924? The front end looks odd- no headlights openings.


Hips look like a 944. Lights were in the nose and removed and seams filled to blend fenders and nose together.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Senior Member said:


>











Wood cockerpump

















Cool truck, sorry about your micropenis I was pretty damn surprised to not see the mandatory MD flag, crab, or Salt Life sticker on the truck so not full MD Bro status.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

freedomgli said:


>


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://www.carscoops.com/2017/10/confused-ford-mustang-convertible-looks.html


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> anybody know what that car actually puts down?
> some of those FDs were well built/tuned to make surprising power.
> I'm guessing a big single turbo setup would make reliable big power and could use those wide tires.
> 4 mpg!
> ...


He's on rx7club, this is a purpose built track toy and the wheels were a last minute addition. It does have "wide fenders" to cover them now, but they are not pretty. But pretty doesn't make your lap times shorter. 

I don't know the current dyno numbers, but it is a 20B Semi peripheral port 3 rotor with a good size turbo that runs to 9500.

Dyno pull: 






Vince


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

WINDSORB4TDI said:


> I don't know the current dyno numbers, but it is a 20B Semi peripheral port 3 rotor with a good size turbo the runs to 9500.


:thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

pardon the LED spotlight on my handlebars










JK owners gonna JK


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> those bacon fenders all the scene-kids are so fond of these days.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


>


Been noticing more new JKs running around without spare tires recently. Not just the tire, but (like pman's photo) the mount too. Some have even relocated their plate to where the mount was.

Is this a thing?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Been noticing more new JKs running around without spare tires recently. Not just the tire, but (like pman's photo) the mount too. Some have even relocated their plate to where the mount was.
> 
> Is this a thing?


It’s a Jee....oh nevermind.


In other news Mike, Danzig seems to have found a different school for his spawn to go to. I haven’t seen him hanging around this year at all.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Been noticing more new JKs running around without spare tires recently. Not just the tire, but (like pman's photo) the mount too. Some have even relocated their plate to where the mount was.
> 
> Is this a thing?


they all just realized its easier to back out of a mall parking lot spot with out a 40'' wheel blocking their view


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


We had a moment like this when running a set of Hoosiers on our Golf for the first time at a SoloII event. We rolled the fenders a bit, assuming it would be fine for one event, but our suspension was softer than we'd anticipated (temporary unidentified "sport" springs). Combine that with the grip of the Hoosiers, and we were rubbing quite a bit in the turns. Didn't quite crumple our quarterpanel, but it did leave some hot rubber on the fenders.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Been noticing more new JKs running around without spare tires recently. Not just the tire, but (like pman's photo) the mount too. Some have even relocated their plate to where the mount was.
> 
> Is this a thing?



i think its the complete lack of wheel-arches to cover any bit of tread, which in most states is a no-no... most cops dont cite for it like they should.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i think its the complete lack of wheel-arches to cover any bit of tread, which in most states is a no-no... most cops dont cite for it like they should.


what does the spare tire have to do with a cop giving a ticket for wheels the poke out past the fenders?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

P Q said:


> what does the spare tire have to do with a cop giving a ticket for wheels the poke out past the fenders?


i'm just piggybacking on mcmikes observation of the spare tire thing being the DIW in that pic to say, i think the original picture wasnt take because of the lack of spare tire, but to the lack of flare to cover 8 inches of exposed tread that'll be showering anyone behind it with the road debris it kicks up...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i'm just piggybacking on mcmikes observation of the spare tire thing being the DIW in that pic to say, i think the original picture wasnt take because of the lack of spare tire, but to the lack of flare to cover 8 inches of exposed tread that'll be showering anyone behind it with the road debris it kicks up...


Yeah, the spare thing has already been discussed on this particular Jeep. So has the LED light all the things! and the “ZOMG I may or may not be a Sniper!!!!” window banner. The conclusion was reached that he just thinks the body vent looks ‘badass.’


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

yeahsurepal













lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


Ugh, I could totally see myself doing something like that...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Ugh, I could totally see myself doing something like that...


Yeah, pulled into a garage with brand new expensive wicker chairs on top once. 6th sense kicked in just as entering and stopped just late enough to bend a couple of the legs. Best part of this picture is that he was pulling into McDs with his exercise equipment on top.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Ugh, I could totally see myself doing something like that...


You eat at McDonald's? 
filthy casual....


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> You eat at McDonald's?
> filthy casual....


Something like that....but not that.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

lyonsroar said:


>


I have to admit I have done that before :banghead:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Harlequin rat rod zombie apocalypse brodozer track car


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

/thread


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

If first you don't succeed....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Allow me to inject a little life into this thread....


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Allow me to inject a little life into this thread....


Well when you own the oil in the ground you don't really care about your own MPG's.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

@McMike said:


> If first you don't succeed....


What am I missing here?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

20thAna3282 said:


> What am I missing here?


You normally place the sticker in a single location as required by the state and cover the old one. This guy is putting it on any open location.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> What am I missing here?


Month on the left, year on the right. If you renew, you stack them. 

Middle is wrong.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

20thAna3282 said:


> What am I missing here?


Zoomed in too far to capture the Toyota Dent.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Month on the left, year on the right. If you renew, you stack them.
> 
> Middle is wrong.


I thought it was pointing out that states are still using the stickers. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Gear is for pussies!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Gear is for pussies!


Odd, she doesn't seem to have any on.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> Odd, she doesn't seem to have any on.


She already had her pants unbuttoned. I am quite sure he was giving her a reach around which is what caused the tumble.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Power5 said:


> She already had her pants unbuttoned. I am quite sure he was giving her a reach around which is what caused the tumble.


How the hell did she lose only one Velcro flip flip?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Stangy said:


> How the hell did she lose only one Velcro flip flip?


How did she even lose 1? Velcros around the ankle if they are like tevas.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Power5 said:


> How did she even lose 1? Velcros around the ankle if they are like tevas.


She must have a leg-up on the situation?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> She must have a leg-up on the situation?


I would like to see the after photo ... :screwy:


----------



## Terbough (Feb 4, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> I would like to see the after photo ... :screwy:


They were both fine. Loud pipes save lives!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Terbough said:


> They were both fine. Loud pipes save lives!


Maybe the guy, the girl lost her footwear. Loosing that in a fight, accident or playing sports = instant death.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Terbough said:


> They were both fine. Loud pipes save lives!


Whewwwww! We were worried! Thank GOD those pipes were loud enough!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Uhaul rental for a relative. Apparently some renter bent exhaust. Not sure if uhaul or last renter decided it would be easier to gnaw a hole in the truck instead of bending the exhaust piper back down.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Gear is for pussies!


I'm guessing it was a bikini bike wash (parking lot, hose, bucked, bike, bikini) and she took him up on his offer to ride his bike.

Her: "Is it like, hard to ride a motorcycle?"
Him: "No, it's pretty simple, sweetheart." (points out clutch/throttle/brakes, etc)
Her: "I've always wanted to learn, but no one ever has time to teach me"
Him: "I could teach you right now if you want"
Her: "Really"
Him: "Sure, we'll just take 'er for a little spin around the parking lot for a minute to let you get the hang of it...."

edit - LOL I just noticed his glasses.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


People are too stupid for that not to be real. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> People are too stupid for that not to be real. :facepalm:


I was going to say something about the lack of a rear caliper, but... Not like that wheel has any weight on it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> People are too stupid for that not to be real. :facepalm:


:laugh:
I owned a bike with an extended swing arm. 
Mine was not that extended though.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> edit - LOL I just noticed his glasses.


I didnt see that , HA !!! :laugh:


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

BluMagic said:


>


goes to cycle gear... "do you have 480 link chain?" lmao :sly:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

12v Dub said:


> goes to cycle gear... "What's the cheapest 480 link chain you have?" lmao :sly:


Fixed. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going to take a guess that his biggest pet peeve is people that drive around with their high beams on. 

Too bad it wasn't dark so I could have tested my theory.









(there are three rear-facing light bars inside the hatch, btw)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


That stupid hatch spoiler.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> That stupid hatch spoiler.


I'm more offended by the faux carbon fiber and double turbo badges.

And the taillights.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Forgot about this one I saw on Tues. Probably more not my style because it's just tacky mods. 










Was hoping to get a photo of the front at the next light. This was the only angle I could get. Sorry.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> I'm going to take a guess that his biggest pet peeve is people that drive around with their high beams on.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't dark so I could have tested my theory.
> 
> ...


that rear facing light bar is DIR, everything else is DIW


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> that rear facing light bar is DIR, everything else is DIW


What good is a rear light bar ? I can see the use on a pickup but otherwise , why ?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

skydive_007 said:


> What good is a rear light bar ? I can see the use on a pickup but otherwise , why ?


I'm guessing they're useful for blinding tailgaters that piss you off.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

dviking mk2 said:


> I'm guessing they're useful for blinding tailgaters that piss you off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


tailgaters and highbeam users


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8934089-Peppered-Angus-BMW-135i-content


10 year old BMW
Modded to the gills turbo motor
lowered, rims and exhaust
Wife is pissed about the purchase
Thinks renting said 10 year old modded turbo BMW is a stellar idea to make his money back
On the app, saying not to drive the car offroad, ever...while using pictures of the car on a...dirt road
Thinks TCL will give confirmation this is all a good idea


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> tailgaters and highbeam users


Yup.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Just another GTI said:


> I'm more offended by the...


I was hoping for one of you that has seen my Element to make a comment in return.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Forgot about this one I saw on Tues. Probably more not my style because it's just tacky mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also seems they forgot to make their rent a wheel payment that month. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

skydive_007 said:


> What good is a rear light bar ? I can see the use on a pickup but otherwise , why ?


Maybe they turn them on when they are reversing sometimes at night so they can see better


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



Is that someone repairing a headlight reflector with roofing flashing tape?

Guess theyre a pyro:sly:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Everybody knows your supposed to use HVAC aluminum tape for quality headlight repairs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Is that someone repairing a headlight reflector with roofing flashing tape?


or some tray from the grill party


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

GraphiteAZ said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8934089-Peppered-Angus-BMW-135i-content
> 
> 
> 10 year old BMW
> ...


If he likes the car thats all fine and dandy, nothing wrong with the car itself. 

Only DIW i noticed was his intent to rent out the car and the fact that he actually believes that people were literally lining up to purchase. Fell for the ol' sense of urgency tactic.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I'm going to take a guess that his biggest pet peeve is people that drive around with their high beams on.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't dark so I could have tested my theory.
> 
> ...


Undercover police vehicle for busting street racers maybe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>


That's a hair raising situation.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

That's one way to cool off your coffee.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> tailgaters and highbeam users


But if you hit those lights, and the tailgater rear ends you, who would be in bigger trouble with the law?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Egz said:


> But if you hit those lights, and the tailgater rear ends you, who would be in bigger trouble with the law?


The high-beams stop blinding you at least.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

CactusAvant said:


> Maybe they turn them on when they are reversing sometimes at night so they can see better


Because of those high speeds in reverse ?? 

What a waste of time for what is clearly just a retaliation tool (an illegal one at that)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

They are trying to paint new parking lot lines and the parking lot is full of big puddles.
Seriously?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ [email protected]$$e$! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> They are trying to paint new parking lot lines and the parking lot is full of big puddles.
> Seriously?


Using latex paint too? Or do you have solvent running through your parking lot?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Using latex paint too? Or do you have solvent running through your parking lot?


Who knows...
They were all trying to fix their jammed tools when I left (and I took this picture).
It seemed like the deaf leading the blind.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

skydive_007 said:


> Because of those high speeds in reverse ??
> 
> What a waste of time for what is clearly just a retaliation tool (an illegal one at that)


Well no, but sometimes at night if you are in a hard to see driveway with trees around or something, it might be nice just to have the extra light. Reverse bulbs are normally relatively dim so they don't blind people, but I could see where someone might use this in certain situations. That being said, I don't know if it is actually used for that or not, but just saying I could see where it might help in certain cases.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CactusAvant said:


> Well no, but sometimes at night if you are in a hard to see driveway with trees around or something, it might be nice just to have the extra light. Reverse bulbs are normally relatively dim so they don't blind people, but I could see where someone might use this in certain situations. That being said, I don't know if it is actually used for that or not, but just saying I could see where it might help in certain cases.


Since those are installed inside the glass, won't those lights glare back pretty bright? Wouldn't an exterior location or flush against the glass offer more visibility?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Since those are installed inside the glass, won't those lights glare back pretty bright? Wouldn't an exterior location or flush against the glass offer more visibility?


They should be remounted inside the dumpster, then he can see everything clearly when he throws away that CF wing :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A stanced Minivan? That's really Odyssey. 









not my pic


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


All that crap and the dealer sticker is still there.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> All that crap and the dealer sticker is still there.


I don't see it.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

You daily drive a minivan. Sweet, so do millions of other people that “daily drive” them.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

The upside down emblem is making me twitch.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Hostile said:


> You daily drive a minivan. Sweet, so do millions of other people that “daily drive” them.


But it's a slammed, static (yo) minivan. gotta give him props 



[rolleyes]


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Hostile said:


> You daily drive a minivan. Sweet, so do millions of other people that “daily drive” them.


I think maybe we're not appreciating the irony in the display?

Guy was obviously a stancebro who had to grow up and buy a minivan...not a minivan enthusiast


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Just another GTI said:


> I don't see it.


Under the ODYY.


----------



## joshuaj (Jun 22, 2016)

Ross1013 said:


> I think maybe we're not appreciating the irony in the display?
> 
> Guy was obviously a stancebro who had to grow up and buy a minivan...not a minivan enthusiast


^agreed, seems to be more DINMS than DIW... guess it's all a matter of opinion...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Hostile said:


> You daily drive a minivan. Sweet, so do millions of other people that “daily drive” them.


My thoughts exaclty. Why do I care if the owner drives it daily or not? And that goes for any car really, I couldn't be more concerned....


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> All that crap and the dealer sticker is still there.


almost looks like one of these, but its kinda hard to make out....


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

joshuaj said:


> ^agreed, seems to be more DINMS than DIW... guess it's all a matter of opinion...


"stance" is, and will always be, DIW




Turbo II said:


> I couldn't be more concerned....


why are you so concerned with this person daily driving a minivan? :laugh:


edit: combined posts


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> I couldn't be more concerned....


why are you so concerned with this person daily driving a minivan?


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I thought irony was visible with that phrase, come on guys.....


----------



## joshuaj (Jun 22, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> "stance" is, and will always be, DIW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 right, opinion, like I said. If the axles had been "stance"d out of the transmission, I'd agree DIW, as it appears cleanly and not overly done, i still maintain DINMS...which is still just an opinion.  cheers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> almost looks like one of these, but its kinda hard to make out....


Welp, I learned something new today. Thanks?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> "stance" is, and will always be, DIW


QFT


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be puma1551 due to the rarity of a "Beetle with Sunroof".


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Hostile said:


> You daily drive a minivan. Sweet, so do millions of other people that “daily drive” them.


Everybody knows you sneak down to NC often to drive your f-150.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Sticker in rear quarter window say 'Rust instead of GFK' in German...but what's GFK?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Everybody knows you sneak down to NC often to drive your f-150 to the Little Caesars at the crossroads.


Fixed!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

andlf said:


> Everybody knows you sneak down to NC often to drive your f-150.


Funny I saw this while listening to Pantera ... 'Cemetery Gates' wouldn't fit on my plate ...


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Frontier forum


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

slacker01 said:


> Frontier forum


If it's stupid but it works


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> If it's stupid but it works


******* engineer right theer.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

slacker01 said:


> Frontier forum


Well... As the chain stretches and exhaust leaks develop I suppose you could just tighten it up. Perhaps rotate the pipe every adjustment. 

Even my wife laughed at this one! :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

slacker01 said:


> Frontier forum


was that where the cat was?


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

I especially like the steering wheel, um, badge.










Yes, it's for sale: https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/2006-lincoln-towncar/6402631777.html

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/12/picture-time-hell-happened-town-car/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

slacker01 said:


> Frontier forum





Just another GTI said:


> ******* engineer right theer.


Since they used new hardware, it's a notch above ******* engineering.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> Sticker in rear quarter window say 'Rust instead of GFK' in German...but what's GFK?


Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff = Fibre-reinforced plastic


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


Even the sign is appealing for the madness to end.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

^ I didn't think putting TVs everywhere inside of a car was still a thing.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Got gas today 
Found this


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

50 shades of gray?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

geza said:


> 50 shades of gray?


"I want this road to be cobblestone."

"All we have is asphalt."

"ok."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

geza said:


> 50 shades of gray?


exactly :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

geza said:


> 50 shades of gray?


Yup. https://www.google.com/maps/@47.570529,19.1291567,84m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

StressStrain said:


> Even the sign is appealing for the madness to end.


Took me a while to get this. :thumbup:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Yea, I'd say that is a compact spot


----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

That "Packard" jesus ****ing christ.... :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ewokracing said:


> That "Packard" jesus ****ing christ.... :facepalm:


How dare you say ****ing's name in vain.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

andlf said:


> Everybody knows you sneak down to NC often to drive your f-150.


:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's always sad to see what businesses have to do to keep idiot customers from damaging the building.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

DIR in this application, but DIW overall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cardoza said:


> DIR in this application, but DIW overall.


How do we know he didn't just leave the road and collected the tree as he slid backwards across the field?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

DIW because there is no way you are getting enough presents under a tree that small. After you cut enough branches off the bottom it is going to look like something Charlie Brown would not want. And is that like a 5' tree? Hell I could even put the star on the top of that thing without a chair.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> It's always sad to see what businesses have to do to keep idiot customers from damaging the building.


I can see they tried their hardest all the same.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> Got gas today
> Found this


At least it's parked in the right spot.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

@McMike said:


> How do we know he didn't just leave the road and collected the tree as he slid backwards across the field?


Because it's a v6. Can those things even break traction? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Power5 said:


> DIW because there is no way you are getting enough presents under a tree that small. After you cut enough branches off the bottom it is going to look like something Charlie Brown would not want. And is that like a 5' tree? Hell I could even put the star on the top of that thing without a chair.


She's got a secretary spec V6 Mustang. Just how big of a Christmas budget do you think we're looking at?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Par for the course in Oregon. Actually being used as (self proclaimed) lite-utility which is good in my book.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

mn gopher edition


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

andlf said:


> Everybody knows you sneak down to NC often to drive your f-150.


:laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> mn gopher edition


Ahh, much uglier. Good move.

Maybe this trim (wheel color) on like a very dark grey model would be OK.


----------



## jred114 (Apr 3, 2017)

Notice the sticker on the rear window of this TSI wagon.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

DARE TO BE DIFFERENT


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> DARE TO BE DIFFERENT


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

This fella added an M badge to his 428i, along with an M license plate frame and of course those sweet body matched rims.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


I can only assume this is DIW because he put a mopar component onto a Ford. :laugh: There must be some windstars at the junkyard he could have used.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Power5 said:


> I can only assume this is DIW because he put a mopar component onto a Ford. :laugh: There must be some windstars at the junkyard he could have used.


Do the windstars have sto and go though?:laugh:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted. Didn't see it. https://jalopnik.com/smart-car-explodes-when-driver-fills-wrong-hole-with-ga-1821397404

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

amusante1002 said:


> This fella added an M badge to his 428i, along with an M license plate frame and of course those sweet body matched rims.


The best part is that VIN comes back to being SULEV, so no //M at all lol


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


That...is a certain kind of genius. Mad genius to be sure, but still genius.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


>


Kentucky version of the rape van.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> Kentucky version of the rape van.


So you've seen the inside?


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

amusante1002 said:


> This fella added an M badge to his 428i, along with an M license plate frame and of course those sweet body matched rims.


Way to be license plate to boot!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


>


Business in the front, party in the back?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Business in the front, party in the back?


It's the IDon'tCare-A-Van


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Slammed Civic roadster falls into the so wrong it is right camp









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

that Audi needs to be purged from the face of this earth


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VWmk3GTI said:


> that Audi needs to be purged from the face of this earth


What is on the hood?
A neon...but why?


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say someone lost a bet. 

Vince


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Dude looks like a child molester


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Dude looks like a child molester


Yeah his parents did it wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Business in the front, party in the back?


Finally a grand caravan that doesn't have transmission issues.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hai guys check out my new backup cam!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Spotted this gem on my way home from Christmas at my inlaws place in Norcal on the 210:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

psykokid said:


> Spotted this gem on my way home from Christmas at my inlaws place in Norcal on the 210:


What else are you going to pull this with?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Tinted windows on a boat ...


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Slammed Civic roadster falls into the so wrong it is right camp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with a little more work, and a subtle exterior it could be something fun to own

1. I would of left the windshield although chopped, and leaned back. To what extent I do not know.

2. Level off or redo the transition from the trunk to where the B pillar was.

3. Probably a lot of work would be putting it mildly, but I would shorten the chassis a foot from the pics.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Spatzle said:


> I think with a little more work, and a subtle exterior it could be something fun to own
> 
> 1. I would of left the windshield although chopped, and leaned back. To what extent I do not know.
> 
> ...


A good start would be removing all those decals


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> A good start would be taking it to the crusher


fickst.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> fickst.


It kinda looks like someone already has. Just needs more of it.


----------



## -=golF1.8t=- (Jun 23, 2002)

Took the pic from a distance as it got away so it does not do justice. Dude has an illest decal on the back. Check out the crappy cutout and the exhaust. Weak bro 🤣


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> It kinda looks like someone already has. Just needs more of it.


Cutting the roof off a modern car requires lots of added engineering to make it work structurally.
No way this car was done properly.
That car probably now has the structural rigidity of wilted lettuce.
It's ruined.. let's at least recycle it now versus making it suffer any longer.
I wonder if the doors fly open when it takes a tight corner too aggressively?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

-=golF1.8t=- said:


> Sent from my iPhone


Still rocking the iphone 3?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Seems like a great way to get a ticket if that's what you are into....


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I thought Crosstrek didn't have powah?
(apparently posted to reddit 3 years ago, but I don't remember seeing it)


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Cutting the roof off a modern car requires lots of added engineering to make it work structurally.
> No way this car was done properly.
> That car probably now has the structural rigidity of wilted lettuce.
> It's ruined.. let's at least recycle it now versus making it suffer any longer.
> I wonder if the doors fly open when it takes a tight corner too aggressively?


Backyardte*K*niques guarantees that not a damn thing was done correctly on this thing.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

VWmk3GTI said:


> that Audi needs to be purged from the face of this earth


It must be a joke of some sort... and here I was, thinking that all Canadians were funny.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Someone went crazy with the green vinyl. I mean I am in ohio, so meth may have been involved.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You sure that's not just green painter's tape?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

I like the center caps. Ties it all together nicely.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Surf Green said:


> I thought Crosstrek didn't have powah?
> (apparently posted to reddit 3 years ago, but I don't remember seeing it)


Oregon driver spotted


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> You sure that's not just green painter's tape?


Had some sheen to it, like vinyl. It was 4 degrees outside so I did not want to freeze ded, trying to get a closer look. :laugh:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Someone went crazy with the green vinyl. I mean I am in ohio, so meth may have been involved.


That is culturally insensitive to state a modification was done while on meth. When everyone knows Ohio is in the throws of a opiate epidemic.

They only do meth because the Ohioans love there heroin.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Spatzle said:


> That is culturally insensitive to state a modification was done while on meth. When everyone knows Ohio is in the throws of a opiate epidemic.
> 
> They only do meth because the Ohioans love there heroin.


Looked like a very amped up application. Not as mellowed out and loopy as a heroin user. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

What goes thru these people’s heads? “Girls will think it’s fast?”


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Yuppie Scum said:


> What goes thru these people’s heads? “las chicas pensarán que es rápido?”


reparado


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Not this again!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Not this again!


AGAIN? WTF is that mustang supposed to resemble? I mean that is just WOW.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Waste of a Mustang and Lotus Elise headlights.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I think it still has less overhang than the new mclaren. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lwize said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> Waste of a Mustang and Lotus Elise headlights.


...and red paint on the wheels.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Whosenwhatsits

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Metallitubby said:


> ...and red paint on the wheels.


Oh, that too....


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

welcome to BALKAN


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Saw this at the mall the other day, stuff like this makes me cringe. :facepalm:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Saw this at the mall the other day, stuff like this makes me cringe. :facepalm:


I'm not sure I understand what in the hell was going on in this persons head :what:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

skydive_007 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what in the hell was going on in this persons head :what:


Yeah,no idea what the extension cord is even for.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Saw this at the mall the other day, stuff like this makes me cringe. :facepalm:


Block heater extension?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Power5 said:


> Yeah,no idea what the extension cord is even for.


Block heater probably.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

maximusbibicus said:


> Block heater probably.


It's not plugged into anything on either end though.
Well it may be plugged in at the grill. Can't really make out on my phone.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

weirdajs said:


>


That is fugly as hell.....I would drive the sh*t out of it though


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

weirdajs said:


>


Yes fugly but cool if it was set up as a rally car.

What was the base car anyone?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spatzle said:


> Yes fugly but cool if it was set up as a rally car.
> 
> What was the base car anyone?


Is that not the greenhouse of a Fiero?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Is that not the greenhouse of a Fiero?


That’s what I’m thinking.

As a rally car it’d be severely hampered by the bodywork/suspension travel. If it were set up, had the proper wheels and tires and could take the pounding it might be pretty cool, though.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> ...and could take the pounding it might be pretty cool, though.


I dated a girl that was ugly but took a good pounding. Fun for while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spatzle said:


> Yes fugly but cool if it was set up as a rally car.
> 
> What was the base car anyone?


Miata.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Miata.


Sucks that they used the ultra rare hardtop version to do that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

weirdajs said:


>


http://www.pisafierohq.com/rebody_kits/jalapeno/



> Jalapeño
> The PISA Jalapeño is the first Fiero-based off road kit. It was prototyped and engineered by Arizona Prototype with the highest quality parts for a simple and quick fit. All parts have returns, mount firmly, and are designed for easy installation. It takes approximately 200 hours to install the kit.
> 
> Simple chassis modifications are required. Basically cut off the front 12" of the Fiero and trim the wall in front of the spare tire. After cutting, file any burrs off and spray with black primer and you�re onto installing the body. The new front bumper reinforces the trimmed chassis. The radiator is vertical and reuses the stock mounting brackets.
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> http://www.pisafierohq.com/rebody_kits/jalapeno/


Neat! 

Thanks for the link. :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

https://steemit.com/off-road/@runri...ool-modified-pontiac-fiero-off-road-vehicle-y


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

weirdajs said:


>


The poor man's Rally Fighter?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

> The lift kit for the Jalapeno conversion of the Pontiac Fiero performs its function by *spacering* the front crossmember and the engine cradle from the chassis.


That can't be a real word. Grammar DIY.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> That can't be a real word. Grammar DIY.


They failed at grammaring 101.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I'd rock the **** out of that Fiero. 



Claff said:


> That can't be a real word. Grammar DIY.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

no dents


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> no dents.


Sweet wing.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Sweet wing.


Ayre O'dynamics


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

If that's a Prius wing, is this a Prius wang?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


>


That's some serious Don Farce.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> If that's a that's a Prius wing, is this a Prius wang?
> 
> *abomination pic


Wow. I wonder how his engineering degree is coming along.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> If that's a that's a Prius wing, is this a Prius wang?


Doing it wong.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

The guy from the white Prius needs aero to keep it grounded to the ground, otherwise he might fly off with that flux capacitor he has under the hood .


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Turbo II said:


> The guy from the white Prius needs aero to keep it grounded to the ground, otherwise he might fly off with that flux capacitor he has under the hood .


Where we're going we don't need roads... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Drugs are bad


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

skydive_007 said:


> Drugs are bad


Mmm very bad mmkay


----------



## 1StriperSS (Nov 2, 2016)

Not enough downforce on that one!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Shame about the Altima. Probably only had 45 more payments left.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Too bad that Altima didn't have an Altimeter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Too bad that Altima didn't have an Altimeter.


No but the driver had a bad altitude.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Too bad that Altima didn't have an Altimeter for Maxima Altimatude.


Added for troofullnessss


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> If that's a Prius wing, is this a Prius wang?


I absolutely love this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


I'm sure this sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm sure this sounds as good as it looks.


Slash cut those and I bet it sounds amazing. It is an LS2 or LS3 after all. :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Slash cut those and I bet it sounds amazing. It is an LS2 or LS3 after all. :beer:


It was idling empty when I walked by it, but I couldn't hear what the exhaust sounded like since it was still exiting the back of the truck.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> It was idling empty when I walked by it, but I couldn't hear what the exhaust sounded like since it was still exiting the back of the truck.


Hmm, then you get the DIW for not giving us any idea what was wrong.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Hmm, then you get the DIW for not giving us any idea what was wrong.


Sorry Power5, I figured that H2 zoomies in the DIW thread would be assumed fake.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Sorry Power5, I figured that H2 zoomies in the DIW thread would be assumed fake.


Thought they were DIW because not well done and would leave awesome black streaks on just about anyone's pant leg, who enters or exits that truck.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Sorry Power5, I figured that H2 zoomies in the DIW thread would be assumed fake.


Well, they did notch rocker panel, which seems like more work for a set of fake zoomies.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIY for two reasons.

One, a total BS price listed.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=470951745

MSRP	$31,130
Manufacturer Rebate	-$7,000
Dealer Discount	-$9,500
*$14,630
*

Actual dealer site ad for same truck

http://www.nissanorangeburg.com/new/Nissan/2017-Nissan-Titan-bea24e0a0a0e0aea69b2f2f208d04080.htm

MSRP
$1,000
Orangeburg
Discount
$6,000
Nissan Offer
$1,000
Nissan Offer
$23,130
Final Price
$1,000
College Grad Offer
$500
Loyalty Offer

*$21,630
Conditional Final Price*

Number two.... selling a brand new truck that already has obvious body damage.
(see behind rear wheel)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Well, they did notch rocker panel, which seems like more work for a set of fake zoomies.


I just spent a few minutes looking for "Hummer H2 zoomies side fake exhaust pipes blah blah" online, and found nothing. Someone had to have sold this kit right?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> I just spent a few minutes looking for "Hummer H2 zoomies side fake exhaust pipes blah blah" online, and found nothing. Someone had to have sold this kit right?













And there is something about the H2 that doesn't seem right (other than the exhaust).
Is it sitting lower than stock?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I just spent a few minutes looking for "Hummer H2 zoomies side fake exhaust pipes blah blah" online, and found nothing. Someone had to have sold this kit right?


Did you actually look to make sure they were not hooked up?
They could be running a butterfly valve off the stock system to those.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Did you actually look to make sure they were not hooked up?
> They could be running a butterfly valve off the stock system to those.


They're touching the plastic rocker panels. Safe to say they're fake since nothing is melted.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> DIY for two reasons.
> 
> One, a total BS price listed.
> 
> ...


On the autorader ad they have this disclaimer 



> Disclaimer
> Sales Tax, Title, License Fee, Registration Fee, Dealer Documentary Fee, Finance Charges, Emission Testing Fees and Compliance Fees are additional to the advertised price.


So maybe they figured 6k is a documentary fee?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

^^Cutting the cord - you're DIW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> ^^Cutting the cord - you're DIW


Lumber Golf on his way to the sawmill.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Enjoy this one. I suggest watching the whole thing, but here are some time stamps for the TLDW folks. 

5:50 | DIW #1 [Suspect actually manages to get off one out of handcuffs while two officers are outside and one in the vehicle...though the other two probably already got in a different car]

16:09 | DIW #2 [Officer realizes suspect is free from a handcuff, finally. Takes off, puts siren on to get the dude to the precinct faster. Suspect tries to start a freaking fire aaaand cue the crash.]


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you crash like that? **** tires? Cop over corrected too much? Suspect was trying to ingest something out of his pocket? DAFUQ?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

SebTheDJ said:


> How do you crash like that? **** tires? Cop over corrected too much? Suspect was trying to ingest something out of his pocket? DAFUQ?


I bet the cop was looking over his shoulder at the guy trying to start a fire then over corrected on a damp road.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I bet the cop was looking over his shoulder at the guy trying to start a fire then over corrected on a damp road.




Plausible.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

SebTheDJ said:


> How do you crash like that? **** tires? Cop over corrected too much? Suspect was trying to ingest something out of his pocket? DAFUQ?


Yeah, NeverEnoughCars made a good point. The suspect (took me forever to realize wtf he was doing) took out a lighter from his pocket and right before the car slid out, he had an open flame to the back of the front bench.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

KizashiAGP said:


> Yeah, NeverEnoughCars made a good point. The suspect (took me forever to realize wtf he was doing) took out a lighter from his pocket and right before the car slid out, he had an open flame to the back of the front bench.


So why not stop the car?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

MXTHOR3 said:


> So why not stop the car?


Looking for a excuse to drive with the lights on. When a bullet over the shoulder would of had a better out come.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Spatzle said:


> Looking for a excuse to drive with the lights on. When a bullet over the shoulder would of had a better out come.


I assume that action is why you were kicked off of "the force"?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KizashiAGP said:


> youtube;KRXljBmV7h0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRXljBmV7h0
> 
> Enjoy this one. I suggest watching the whole thing, but here are some time stamps for the TLDW folks.
> 
> ...





video description said:


> A Jonesboro police officer was taken to a Memphis hospital and the suspect he was taking to jail was thrown from the vehicle as the police vehicle wrecked. The wreck, which was caught on video, happened Thursday evening, as Officer Justin Thompson had 19-year-old Logan Younger in the back seat. In the video from inside the vehicle, you can see Younger fly out of the back windshield as the wreck happens. Officer Thompson was taken to a Memphis hospital to be treated, but has since been released, according to Jonesboro PD. *Younger fled the scene after the crash happened, but was caught a short time later. *Authorities are still investigating the cause of the wreck.


He was ejected from the car and fled?
Crazy powers?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW. More Doing it Funny. In this edition BMW will soon offer *IN FLIGHT REFUELING:*























Well not really.






PS: Sorry if this was already posted in a new thread. I didn't check. And if isn't posted yet, I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> He was ejected from the car and fled?
> Crazy powers?


xD Perhaps as one mentioned in the comment section, "Meth is one hell of a drug." 
If he was ejected *crazy how the rear bench just swooped him out perfectly* while the car was upside down..maybe he had a better chance of less injury, thus being able to get up? I'm probably thinking too hard there. :laugh:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Metallitubby said:


> I assume that action is why you were kicked off of "the force"?


Luke and Yoda have never abandoned me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spatzle said:


> Luke and Yoda have never abandoned me.


Yoda Dabba Do?


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

MXTHOR3 said:


> So why not stop the car?


That would have been the best choice. Perhaps the precinct wasn't too much further away?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Spatzle said:


> Luke and Yoda have never abandoned me.


Were they your sidekicks that were lost in the AM/PM shootout of 1997?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

It was a 7-11 when the cop shot at me and my friend, and almost killed two guys smoking outside a bar.

I had a Nova with a 11.5-1 SBC, and when I started it up it rapped up oddly with a back fire. She was in her car drinking hot coffee. She squeezed the hot coffee into her chest, and started screaming. My friend looks over, and she is spinning out of the patrol car. Takes rough aim in our direction, and starts dropping rounds. I start pushing my way out the passenger door, and flop + roll towards the rear tire. I look up, and at the two guys smoking outside. When I see the rounds come so close to hitting them in rapid succession it looked almost like 3 round burst. Then my windshield, and side glass blow out with the second clip I imagine. Then her partner comes out, and I hear what the F is going on. Or something to that effect. I was laying on the ground covered in glass with rapid gunfire in my direction. My friend, and I are bleeding for the glass falling on us. Not bad, but you know how head cuts bleed. 

She was close to gunning me, and my friend down. Plus less then 6 inches from killing the guys across the street several times. Those guys were lucky to not be pushing up Daisy's. Since the LA sheriff's would of put suicide down as the cause.

Took nearly 2 years to get my money for the damage to my car, and all she got was a reprimand. Plus started the typical bs cop S for atleast another year. Culminating in a $20,000 minimum 454 I had started building being thrown on the ground. Let me resay that thrown on the ground. As in lifted up, and thrown on the ground. 

So no I barely give a F about cops. 

I can deal with the violent homeless in LA, but at least I have the right to defend myself.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Spatzle said:


> Since the LA sheriff's would of put suicide down as the cause.


Unless you were from Orange County like me.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

In case you were curious, it was 18.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> In case you were curious, it was 18.


Probably on some Kia forum somewhere claiming that he is getting 25% better MPG.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> It was a 7-11 when the cop shot at me and my friend, and almost killed two guys smoking outside a bar.
> 
> I had a Nova with a 11.5-1 SBC, and when I started it up it rapped up oddly with a back fire. She was in her car drinking hot coffee. She squeezed the hot coffee into her chest, and started screaming. My friend looks over, and she is spinning out of the patrol car. Takes rough aim in our direction, and starts dropping rounds. I start pushing my way out the passenger door, and flop + roll towards the rear tire. I look up, and at the two guys smoking outside. When I see the rounds come so close to hitting them in rapid succession it looked almost like 3 round burst. Then my windshield, and side glass blow out with the second clip I imagine. Then her partner comes out, and I hear what the F is going on. Or something to that effect. I was laying on the ground covered in glass with rapid gunfire in my direction. My friend, and I are bleeding for the glass falling on us. Not bad, but you know how head cuts bleed.


Now you know what all your neighbors dreamed about doing whenever you started that car. :beer:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Now you know what all your neighbors dreamed about doing whenever you started that car. :beer:


I know it was loud, but it was rarely driven due to the diet of race gas it needed. When I built it I gambled it would work with 92, and a bottle of octane booster. Not even close so I kept it for awhile hoping E85 would come, but it never did. Kind of like Prester John. I eventually put in new pistons, and lost the mountain of tip in torque.

I have a ton of horrid cop stories.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Probably on some Kia forum somewhere claiming that he is getting 25% better MPG.


There may or may not be a Vortexer with tacked on vortex generators nearby, so watch what you say.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9001473-MK4-GLI-or-GTI-20th



JalsGTI said:


> So I own an E90 M3 that is a garage queen and worked from home the last year. I now have to drive 60 miles one way to get to a job site as I took a new position... That being said I want to have something cheap yet somewhat reliable and fun... I have had a GLI and GTI 20th both before so I figured if they are well kept, it should not be that bad.
> 
> My question to you guys is... Should I get a mk4 GLI for 5k with 150k miles that has been owned by a VW tech and has had almost everything done to it + full bolt ons... or do I get a 2 owner GTI 20th with 125k miles for 6K... GTI owner has owned it last 9 years.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel you, I got beat into the hospital in my own house from Saint Paul cops once... never could get over that

My alarm went off and they thought I was robbing the place... Never did they even look at my ID to find out if I was the home owner that I claimed... 

Some cops just want to kill. I never got anything for it and they didn't get reprimanded at all :thumbdown: DIW


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW. More Doing it Funny. In this edition BMW will soon offer *IN FLIGHT REFUELING:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew I saw this somewhere (plus Imogen Poots is hot)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Turbo II said:


> I knew I saw this somewhere (plus Imogen Poots is hot)


But they are just driving in a straight line on a smooth road and it is edited with movie magic.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> But they are just driving in a straight line on a smooth road and it is edited with movie magic.


I never said that it was realistic, just remembered that I saw something like this already  .


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Turbo II said:


> (plus Imogen Poots is hot)
> ]


I'll rent this movie for her... to bad I just dropped netflix :banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Turbo II said:


> I knew I saw this somewhere (plus Imogen Poots is hot)


Wait.. her actual name is Imogen Poots?
Good lorde... that just makes me think of the poop emoji. :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Had to tell the wife to make a u turn for the new CTR.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. her actual name is Imogen Poots?
> Good lorde... that just makes me think of the poop emoji. :facepalm:


She might not have a good sounding name, but that has nothing to do with her looks .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nothing wrong here.









OK.









A hint.









Really?










Top it off with a $33k price


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Didn't you read the description? That's a "custom designed cold air intake system for improved performance and extra HP"! :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Didn't you read the description? That's a "custom designed cold air intake system for improved performance and extra HP"! :laugh:


Jan it somehow pulling air from the side duct? Why didn’t they think of that in Stuttgart?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Jan it somehow pulling air from the side duct? Why didn’t they think of that in Stuttgart?


They may have thought of it, but didn’t you see the hose clamps? They obviously rejected the proposal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

:facepalm:


https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-volvo-turbo-bertone/6468821532.html


> RARE Volvo Turbo Bertone - $2500 (Chattanooga)
> 
> This is a rare 1990 volvo 780 bertone turbo with 160k on the clock.
> Auto
> ...


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ If I were that Volvo, I would stick my right front caliper too. Maybe self immolate as well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> ^ If I were that Volvo, I would stick my right front caliper too. Maybe self immolate as well.


At first I was like - oh look, a cheap Bertone.
Then I looked at the pics and felt sad.

And WTF is up with the stupid // fender crap?
Where the F did that stupid trend start?
I want to punch Sasquatch babies.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> And WTF is up with the stupid // fender crap?


Grand Sport Corvette I think. Not sure why everyone else decided their car is now a vette.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-volvo-turbo-bertone/6468821532.html


Gross, but at least someone can un**** that thing (though I have a suspicion those fenders got the baseball bat roll treatment).


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought this too , definitely it can be unf***ed . . . but, that bacon :sly:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> I knew I saw this somewhere (plus Imogen Poots is hot)


I liked The Grand Tour's invention. That would actually work. Except you would have a bunch of those carts on the highway slowing down the fast lane even more. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Gross, but at least someone can un**** that thing (though I have a suspicion those fenders got the baseball bat roll treatment).


It screams neglect and misuse. All 4 corners look disheveled. Both front marker lights are busted, at least standard 7series ones will work. I have a feeling the interior is beyond thrashed, and the wiring? Ick. These weren’t the pinnacle of Volvo reliability to begin with...

I wonder if he’d trade for my Forester?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Had to tell the wife to make a u turn for the new CTR.


Where was this picture taken?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> Where was this picture taken?


Most likely in Japan from the look of it.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

wolfcastle said:


> Most likely in Japan from the look of it.


Doubtful. Cargo van, SUV, mercury grand marquis hiding back there. 70s US townhome architecture. Gotta be 'murica. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

AtlantaDad said:


> Doubtful. Cargo van, SUV, mercury grand marquis hiding back there. 70s US townhome architecture. Gotta be 'murica.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Somehow, I don't think he was serious with the picture being taken in Japan. :laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

AtlantaDad said:


> Doubtful. Cargo van, SUV, mercury grand marquis hiding back there. 70s US townhome architecture. Gotta be 'murica.


You missed the joke, but I'm here to revive it.

I'm going with somewhere between Montana and Maine, but possibly Arizona to North Carolina.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> You missed the joke, but I'm here to revive it.


Yeah probably because I wrote that while driving, in between sexts with m'tubby's wife. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

According to Reddit: "I work at uhaul and a customer tried to rent a 6x12 trailer with this"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> According to Reddit: "I work at uhaul and a customer tried to rent a 6x12 trailer with this"


I hope they didn't rent him the trailer. There's no place to secure the safety chains.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

If it weren’t so dangerous it’d be hilarious. 

As it is it’s headbang worthy. :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> I hope they didn't rent him the trailer. There's no place to secure the safety chains.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

What's the tow rating on it? Like 1 pound?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Egz said:


>


Engineers these days.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Egz said:


>


I will give an exceedingly small amount of partial credit for at least using jamb nuts on the hitch shank to center the hitch.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Safety first









All the scene points









Yo dawg, I heard you like wings


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


>


Sigh.... might as well finish it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> What's the tow rating on it? Like 1 pound?


1 lb. tongue weight, 5 lb. tow rating.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The idea:









The execution:

QUOTE=Egz;109925801]









According to Reddit: "I work at uhaul and a customer tried to rent a 6x12 trailer with this"[/QUOTE]


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Egz said:


>


This structure is both amazing and astounding. It meets some key structural engineering principles like triangulation at corners and using jam nuts for preload. But it looks like it was meant to for a 1 lb payload capacity. Weird.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> This structure is both amazing and astounding. It meets some key structural engineering principles like triangulation at corners and using jam nuts for preload. But it looks like it was meant to for a 1 lb payload capacity. Weird.


It's like they googled... saw this










And thought... pshaw! I can build that for HALF the price from Lowes.
That's what gets me... the parts used to make that cost probably 50 bucks.
Plus the time.. and for what?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I like how they wove the all thread. Lol


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Ermehgerd its the BODYGRD!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Where was this picture taken?


Just south of Green Bay, Wisconsin.


----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


High probability this armed escort will accidentally shoot someone


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Been a while since i posted Images. Looks like Photobuket or Imageshak no longer usable. 
What’s everybody using for image uploads?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

romanl said:


> What’s everybody using for image uploads?


imgur


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


I do believe that is a Dodge Ram, not a Ford Escort.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

E55 AMG snow crub fail





















Egz said:


> I do believe that is a Dodge Ram, not a Ford Escort.


Dakota.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> E55 AMG snow crub fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

step bars on a sedan?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-chevrolet-caprice/6478998771.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> step bars on a sedan?
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-chevrolet-caprice/6478998771.html


Even on coupes!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Even on coupes!


You're just being difficult. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> You're just being difficult. :laugh:


You don't know the owner of that jacked up sedan though. He/she might need the running boards once they jacked it up for those wheels.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's got money for those 22s but can't fix that oil leak. Ballin priorities.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Two this morning.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hostile said:


> white cars


edit: just noticed the dodge plate.



subaru with too many badges?


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

whiteboy1 said:


> subaru with too many badges?


I think he's referring to the wing. Looks pretty tacked on to me. Doesn't fit very well, so it may be from another car all together.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

whiteboy1 said:


> subaru with too many badges?


two third brake lights


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

I thought he was talking about the license plate. MLK slain? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

whiteboy1 said:


> subaru with too many badges?


Missing the "Trunk Open" sticker.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

whiteboy1 said:


> edit: just noticed the dodge plate.


Yea, they have the holes for the proper plate mounting but put it down on the bumper. :screwy:



gmeover said:


> I think he's referring to the wing. Looks pretty tacked on to me. Doesn't fit very well, so it may be from another car all together.


Subaru never offered a spoiler like that on the Legacy. Never mind that it's a 2.5l which is the complete opposite of sporty or quick. Even the short-lived 2.5GT trim of that generation was bad.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


>


That's DIR - winter beater style.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> That's DIR - *daytime* winter beater style.


fixed


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Fluffy…



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

DUB0RA said:


> two third brake lights


this is what the OEM spoiler looked like.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


>


is that a radar detector?


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

DUB0RA said:


> two third brake lights


I saw a ~98 Accord with a three LED third brake light over the oem brake light...and it wasn't even dead center. Should have taken a photo. Traffic was at a dead stop for most of the way anyway.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1. Scion hatch handle (wrong because of design, and that lots of people don't fix them)
2. Wire nut


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

from this thread: VWVORTEX LINK





























another tur... gem from the same thread:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


>


That's a nice looking stack of firewood


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

That w124 is beyond horrific.









His instagram is like screen shots from an automotive snuff film. I'm sure all the expanding foam has rendered him retarded.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

jgeraldini said:


> Fluffy…












Sadly, its a readily available product.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> 1. Scion hatch handle (wrong because of design, and that lots of people don't fix them)
> 2. Wire nut


That almost looks like it would be a wire for a backup cam that was added but I can’t tell. What else would it be for?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> is that a radar detector?


I think it was a phone mount.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Egz said:


> Sadly, its a readily available product.


I believe that is exactly what it was!
LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> That's a nice looking stack of firewood


Ready to put fire on that junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Spatzle said:


> It was a 7-11 when the cop shot at me and my friend, and almost killed two guys smoking outside a bar.
> 
> I had a Nova with a 11.5-1 SBC, and when I started it up it rapped up oddly with a back fire. She was in her car drinking hot coffee. She squeezed the hot coffee into her chest, and started screaming. My friend looks over, and she is spinning out of the patrol car. Takes rough aim in our direction, and starts dropping rounds. I start pushing my way out the passenger door, and flop + roll towards the rear tire. I look up, and at the two guys smoking outside. When I see the rounds come so close to hitting them in rapid succession it looked almost like 3 round burst. Then my windshield, and side glass blow out with the second clip I imagine. Then her partner comes out, and I hear what the F is going on. Or something to that effect. I was laying on the ground covered in glass with rapid gunfire in my direction. My friend, and I are bleeding for the glass falling on us. Not bad, but you know how head cuts bleed.
> 
> ...


Wait, what? Why'd they come to your house and drop your engine?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> That almost looks like it would be a wire for a backup cam that was added but I can’t tell. What else would it be for?


After painfully viewing parts of several DIY hatch repair videos, I learned that harness is for the trunk release button.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

GarageBoy said:


> Wait, what? Why'd they come to your house and drop your engine?


I was driving home from a engine builder in the Corona area. All the engine parts were nicely wrapped in bubble wrap or the box they originally came in. All nicely secured in the back of my pick up.

They came up with the BS I had drugs on me, and as they dug through my cross bed tool box. Which most of the parts were in. They just threw everything on the side of Temple City Blvd by the old Crown City plating location. They were going for distance when the items were being thrown. Especially when two of the bigger guys hopped in, and heaved the heavily modified aluminum 454 block I had. It landed on a corner cracking the block. Plus another weekend in jail for lying to the cops, and $10,000 in lawyer fees to get my money back. Which I was told cost them roughly 250,000 by the time it was done. Plus I lost my job due to this along with a $20,000 in hard engine parts.

After which they wrote me a $1000 littering ticket for their trouble. When I hit court the judge screamed at them for 2 hours, and only stopped since he was losing his voice. 

I got main instigator back big time by sending his wife pictures of him cheating on her. Personally delivered. A friend lived down the block who hated him as much as I did have me the evidence. Which turned into another divorce, and supposedly a near divorce since word went around the wives quickly. 

That following year was a mess, but some of the ones who know who I am still turn around when I run into them at the local 7-11.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Spatzle said:


> I was driving home from a engine builder in the Corona area. All the engine parts were nicely wrapped in bubble wrap or the box they originally came in. All nicely secured in the back of my pick up.
> 
> They came up with the BS I had drugs on me, and as they dug through my cross bed tool box. Which most of the parts were in. They just threw everything on the side of Temple City Blvd by the old Crown City plating location. They were going for distance when the items were being thrown. Especially when two of the bigger guys hopped in, and heaved the heavily modified aluminum 454 block I had. It landed on a corner cracking the block. Plus another weekend in jail for lying to the cops, and $10,000 in lawyer fees to get my money back. Which I was told cost them roughly 250,000 by the time it was done. Plus I lost my job due to this along with a $20,000 in hard engine parts.
> 
> ...


I'm not scrolling back for the whole story but your life sounds like a melodramatic mess


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Dravenport said:


> I'm not scrolling back for the whole story but your life sounds like a melodramatic mess


Not really thank God or I would if left. It was just about couple years where they "Temple City" Sheriffs had it in for me. Plus at the tail end of it I got a traveling job, and barely was home. Other then that time period before or after I had no issues.

All in retaliation for the shooting incident. Which resulted in several of them going back to the jails, and non premotable. That station was a bit of a Cherry job as I have heard, and been told. My lawyer, and I had a meeting with the big guys, and I had a ton of evidence of there other issues. A guy I knew from HS barely told me they were to effectively to walk away if I came around unless I was in process of multiple felonies. He was in the Irwindale division of the sub station.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

What???


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jgeraldini said:


> What???


Swangers. Your location checks out.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

jgeraldini said:


> What???


Do you even Houston bro? Gotta be sitting sideways bumping Paul wall or whatever. :laugh:


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dcsh said:


>


I can’t even spell photoshop and I’m suspicious of that one.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I can’t even spell photoshop and I’m suspicious of that one.


A google image search of "Prius" and one other keyword from that photo leads me to believe it's real.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Human5 said:


> Do you even Houston bro? Gotta be sitting sideways bumping Paul wall or whatever. :laugh:


Dude, I can’t get what you’re saying… maybe you need to read before posting. 

But it looks to me you liked it, huh?? LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Swangers. Your location checks out.


I know it - there are plenty of these around where I work. But it can even be uglier than this. I’ve seen newer Cadillacs with those, and with the fake spare tire on the trunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jgeraldini said:


> I know it - there are plenty of these around where I work. But it can even be uglier than this. I’ve seen newer Cadillacs with those, and with the fake spare tire on the trunk.


We're gonna need pictures of these for proof. Preferably while you're driving.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> We're gonna need pictures of these for proof. Preferably while you're driving.


Will try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jgeraldini said:


> Will try!


At least I know what flavor bait you like now.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

kar_nut said:


> A google image search of "Prius" and one other keyword from that photo leads me to believe it's real.


At least she has a sense out humor.



Metallitubby said:


> At least I know what flavor bait you like now.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

How did your Friday night go? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ut-there&p=110066713&viewfull=1#post110066713


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Shoulda used a 3M product...




Because Downforce...


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

S1ack said:


> Because Downforce...


A dually F250/350 with a trailer scoop is DIR in my book if they haul stuff.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

S1ack said:


>


I always thought those were chairs to watch Nascar from when parked inside the ring.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> A dually F250/350 with a trailer scoop is DIR in my book if they haul stuff.


Then, withdrawn.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

S1ack said:


> Then, withdrawn.


to your defense ANY ford is doing it wrong


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dcsh said:


>


R
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5243843-Vagisil-Prius


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *Pic of sad, abused and hacked T-Bird


Ugh. That poor T-Bird.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

That T-bird could be worse!
the builder has- dare I say- potential.
everyone has to start somewhere

When I was a kid i got the seats out of a complete '63 thunderbird (power chrome-wrapped blue leather)

into my blue '71 plymouth valiant 4dr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't even know what to think of this.
Why buy a Mazda6 is you want to bedazzle it?
And 20 what?
Those are not 20" rimz.
Is that a fanny pack?

*At least it's done well... doesn't look like a half drunk did the mods it quickly.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I don't even know what to think of this.
> Why buy a Mazda6 is you want to bedazzle it?
> And 20 what?
> Those are not 20" rimz.
> ...


Those URLs are from eBay. The glaring DIW I see is that they are using photos of the car for the listing with the bumper protector on it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Those URLs are from eBay. The glaring DIW I see is that they are using photos of the car for the listing with the bumper protector on it.


Yes... it was an ad for the Mazda6 wheels.
That bumper protector looks.... really sad.
So that's a thing now?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-GWG-Whee...-Rims-fits-5X114-3-ET40-MAZDA-6-/172925406276


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> That bumper protector looks.... really sad.
> So that's a thing now?


In NYC, yes.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GarageBoy said:


>


"Man, I'd hit that cougar"


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I like this, but think a convertible would look much much better.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> I like this, but think a convertible would look much much better.


With a vert, at least imminent death is more obvious.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

GarageBoy said:


>


That's what happens without the bumper protectors. Get it now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> That's what happens without the bumper protectors. Get it now?


How about fender protection?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> That w124 is beyond horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It matches the house :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Swangers. Your location checks out.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

:what:


https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=464795501


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

jgeraldini said:


> What???


----------



## KillerVR6GTI (Jun 14, 2001)

How not to drive or park


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Swangers. Your location checks out.


Swangers on a Caddy = not doing it wrong.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I've seen that more than once on the highway. Scary AF


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Swangers on a Caddy = not doing it wrong.


Still wrong.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I've seen that more than once on the highway. Scary AF


Makes me want to go play some BeamNG. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> *bouncy wheel gif
> 
> I've seen that more than once on the highway. Scary AF


Yup, me too. If the wheel is far enough out of balance and the rotation rate matches the suspension oscillation rate it _will_ happen. Naturally the ride, handling and braking are more than a little compromised. :laugh:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Is this outside a liquor store? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


I dunno...I kinda like it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


It's amazing what you can do with stuff from off the shelf at Home Depot. 


The shelf paper is reminiscent of Johnny Dangerously. If only it were duckies and bunnies! :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

OddJobb said:


> Is this outside a liquor store?


yes


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AtlantaDad said:


> I dunno...I kinda like it.


Hot water from the radiator on tap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> moonshine from the radiator on tap.


Fixed.

And on the bent barrier poles... that's due to trucks/suvs...
You don't need physical barriers to keep Corolla off the sidewalk because they can actually see the sidewalk.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Can someone confirm if these are schoolbus taillights? 



















https://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-Replica-Kit-Makes-Mitsubishi/253437883189?hash=item3b02133335:g:OgQAAOSwL9pagLi6&vxp=mtr


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-Replica-Kit-Makes-Mitsubishi/253437883189?hash=item3b02133335:g:OgQAAOSwL9pagLi6&vxp=mtr


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Waste of a perfectly good Peruvian super car.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Can someone confirm if these are schoolbus taillights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This abomination just learned me that the 3000GT and Stealth were sister cars. At least this wasnt a vr4


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Slvrblt said:


> Waste of a perfectly good Peruvian super car.


"winner of several Car Shows"

:screwy:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

This one is quite vigorous 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1985-Replica-Kit-Makes-Gallardo/183080770112?hash=item2aa076da40:g:nJAAAOSw8A1aiJmI&vxp=mtr


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

How are people willing to pay $6000 for this pile of garbage.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> This one is quite vigorous


:what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lorge1989 said:


> How are people willing to pay $6000 for this pile of garbage.


I think the wrenches he used to build this are clearly shown in this photo.










That interior is scary!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Never seen anything quite like the Lambo posted above. The outside was bad, but the interior...it's awful.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I think he used that saw the build the entire thing:what:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWVan said:


> I think he used that saw the build the entire thing:what:


Looks like he used a plasma cutter freehand around the window cutouts. The bids on eBay must be fake. There is no way this is worth $6000. Not even sure $600 would be worth it.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

It's gold Jerry, GOLD I TELL YA...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

lorge1989 said:


> How are people willing to pay $6000 for this pile of garbage.


Somebody paid $11,600 for this abomination.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yup, me too. If the wheel is far enough out of balance and the rotation rate matches the suspension oscillation rate it _will_ happen. Naturally the ride, handling and braking are more than a little compromised. :laugh:


No, this is not due to wheel imbalance. This is due to lack of suspension damping. The strut or shock is blown, which leads to undamped motion of the unsprung mass. This is also known as wheel hop or wheel end unsprung mass resonance. Essentially the wheel and tire mass are bouncing up and down freely like a pogo stick without any friction.

Install new shocks = DIR. :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> No, this is not due to wheel imbalance. This is due to lack of suspension damping. The strut or shock is blown, which leads to undamped motion of the unsprung mass. This is also known as wheel hop or wheel end unsprung mass resonance. Essentially the wheel and tire mass are bouncing up and down freely like a pogo stick without any friction.
> 
> Install new shocks = DIR. :thumbup:


It’s all of that. It needs to be able to quickly oscillate (blown shock) and it needs to begin to vibrate (out of balance). The fact that shocks will cure the obvious issue doesn’t mean it isn’t a problem with two causes. :beer:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

^ never getting laid 

"Look at my lanyard ladies. There's important stuff on the end of it. Like the key to the side door to my parent's basement"


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

MAC said:


> ^ never getting laid
> 
> "Look at my lanyard ladies. There's important stuff on the end of it. Like the key to the side door to my parent's basement"


I just died laughing... I use to have a vw, and rock a lanyard, then something happened, I say it was when I moved out, lost my lanyard somehow and just magically started picking up bitches and getting laid every night. Couldn't have been living in the basement and I knew the vdub was bringing them in so it had to be the lanyard 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FastGTi said:


>


My guess is that the Mustang saw a crowd and tried to get off the transporter to hit them.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> Can someone confirm if these are schoolbus taillights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was either all yellow or all black it wouldn't be _that_ bad...maybe


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I live on a quaint street filled with tidy tudors and lovely cape cods in my little college town, but we have one house on our block that doesn't seem to get that being part of a nice community means not acting ****ing crazy.

Last night on my drive in pouring rain from Pittsburgh Airport I came across a vehicle traveling about 35mph up a long, moderate grade on the I79. It was an S-10 pulling a sizable boat. I shook my head in annoyance and carried on. Fast forward to this morning. I'm sipping my coffee and I open the curtains in the front sitting room and what do I see down the clock? ****ing S-10 pulling that god damned boat up the street.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Pole jam 180 to tail stall...bigspin out. That's all I can see.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

GarageBoy said:


>


Jezus, how long ago was this taken? That old bank/home was sold and fixed up a while ago.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

x(why)z said:


> I live on a quaint street filled with tidy tudors and lovely cape cods in my little college town, but we have one house on our block that doesn't seem to get that being part of a nice community means not acting ****ing crazy.
> 
> Last night on my drive in pouring rain from Pittsburgh Airport I came across a vehicle traveling about 35mph up a long, moderate grade on the I79. It was an S-10 pulling a sizable boat. I shook my head in annoyance and carried on. Fast forward to this morning. I'm sipping my coffee and I open the curtains in the front sitting room and what do I see down the clock? ****ing S-10 pulling that god damned boat up the street.


I really need more info on this. Good God. What is with that hitch setup?? Were they pulling it with the jack down, on the little plastic wheel??


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KizashiAGP said:


> Pole jam 180 to tail stall...bigspin out. That's all I can see.


Nah, the poles are doing “the wave”. 

Also, yeah. I’d really like to see that “hitch” setup. It looks :banghead: worthy.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

VR6JH said:


> I really need more info on this. Good God. What is with that hitch setup?? Were they pulling it with the jack down, on the little plastic wheel??


I want to go get more pictures but I'm worried about getting punched in the head.

That said, the hitch is the sketchiest I've ever seen. The tongue weight must be absurd for that little 2.2 S-10. They are rated at 2000lb max towing. I saw them 30+ miles from our town. Also, we live in a quite hilly area in western PA. It's not like he was towing across flat land. We have long, steep grades, and a 70mph limit. Also, they had no lights on the trailer....

Edit: Wow, sentence fragments. Oh well.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> I want to go get more pictures but I'm worried about getting punched in the head.
> 
> That said, the hitch is the sketchiest I've ever seen. The tongue weight must be absurd for that little 2.2 S-10. They are rated at 2000lb max towing. I saw them 30+ miles from our town. Also, we live in a quite hilly area in western PA. It's not like he was towing across flat land. We have long, steep grades, and a 70mph limit. Also, they had no lights on the trailer....
> 
> Edit: Wow, sentence fragments. Oh well.


Damn. 

A coworker lost his son due to some idiot towing a trailer in an unsafe manner. They apparently “built up” a 1 7/8” ball with duct tape to go into a 2” hitch. It came loose and careened across the highway and struck his driver’s side door. It was a sad, sad day.  no charges were filed.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

FastGTi said:


>


is there a whole video of this somewhere?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> is there a whole video of this somewhere?


Yes, this is 2 years old:


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

KizashiAGP said:


> Jezus, how long ago was this taken? That old bank/home was sold and fixed up a while ago.


Less than a month ago, they decided to keep the graffiti on the sides


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that 'lamdoh' looks like it was made with papier mache


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> that 'lamdoh' looks like it was made with papier mache


LOL 
I think it is closer to used toilet paper...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

This is why I hate millennials (even though I am one): https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-vw-jetta-5spd/6493234484.html


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

because somebody modified a car in a way you didn't like? seems like a minor offense to waste your energy hating. $0.02


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Doesn't really have anything to do with Millennials, but I hate that look also. Shame to do it to a mk2.


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

That poor mk2  at least it has a new heart though


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

screenshot of a fb video

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> screenshot of a fb video
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Pallet-Bimmer, meet Lumber-Jetta. :wave:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


>


wtf is that? is that wood??


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> wtf is that? is that wood??


Yep. Dude gets a ton of beaver. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> wtf is that? is that wood??


Crazy thing is that there's an actual spare on the vehicle too! :screwy:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

CobraKing said:


> Crazy thing is that there's an actual spare on the vehicle too! :screwy:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nius-incredibly-dangerous-DIY-fix-Russia.html



that spare wont help when you break and axle or something of the likes... its actually a pretty common bush-fix for off-roaders to at least get them off the trail back to civilization... not saying this dude was right for driving on public roads... but hey, if it works, it works... 








http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/attachments/general-4x4-discussion/5965d1011243804-whats-your-most-*******-trail-fix-skidsteer.jpg










or theres this method to at least keep the assembly some what functional by holding it generally in place...


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nius-incredibly-dangerous-DIY-fix-Russia.html
> 
> 
> 
> that spare wont help when you break and axle or something of the likes... its actually a pretty common bush-fix for off-roaders to at least get them off the trail back to civilization... not saying this dude was right for driving on public roads... but hey, if it works, it works...


Appreciate the knowledge. :beer:

Still driving it on public roads... :screwy:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

CobraKing said:


> Appreciate the knowledge. :beer:
> 
> Still driving it on public roads... :screwy:


Oh for sure... driving that on public roads, unacceptable... but because Russia... :laugh::screwy:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> screenshot of a fb video
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Whats wrong with this? Just a beater doin' beater stuffs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> Whats wrong with this? Just a beater doin' beater stuffs.


You think 800+ lbs on the roof is OK?


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

BongTechnician said:


> Whats wrong with this? Just a beater doin' beater stuffs.


Strong username to post co-relation.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

CobraKing said:


> Crazy thing is that there's an actual spare on the vehicle too! :screwy:


Maybe he hit a tree and it knocked the wheel off :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> Maybe he hit a tree and it knocked the wheel off :laugh:


so he cut down the tree and drove on it for revenge and to show the other trees whos boss!


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Claff said:


> beetle in parking lot .jpg


what am i missing? what's wrong here beside your terrible ipotato phone? the suv parked crooked in the background? wrong thread.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> what am i missing? what's wrong here beside your terrible ipotato phone? the suv parked crooked in the background? wrong thread.


The fender stickers aren't diw to you?


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The fender stickers aren't diw to you?


I gotta vote DINMS on that one.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

whiteboy1 said:


> I gotta vote DINMS on that one.


agreed , that whole car is DINMS 

fugs :thumbdown:


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


i find that pretty frigging funny!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Reminds me of this


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember seeing that before. I wonder if that is an invitation to being pulled over ??

I guss the tap could be removed when not in use ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This just looks wrong to me.



On a different CL 911:


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

*A3 R8 edition*


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

CobraKing said:


> Crazy thing is that there's an actual spare on the vehicle too! :screwy:


What are you going to attach the wheel to?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

skydive_007 said:


> I remember seeing that before. I wonder if that is an invitation to being pulled over ??
> 
> I guss the tap could be removed when not in use ?


I’ve drank beers from the back of that car down at SOWO ... he definitely drove around with it like that. As far as I remember, since the keg was in the trunk, it wasn’t technically an open container. So no laws broke.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sure it's an invitation to be pulled over, but probably not illegal if the keg isn't tapped.... or if the driver hasn't been drinking.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I posted this in the craigslist thread..
> 
> Engine is from a Lancia Thema. It's a 200bhp transverse 308 engine, which explains the lack of transmission. They had to remove it and sump up the bottom.
> 
> ...


Got some photos from a buddy in San Diego today. It's stlll not finished.










It was funny rattling off things that was missing from it. Every time I pointed out it was missing xxxx, he was like, "Yeah it is!" 

It was still even missing the two lugs from the RF wheel.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

:facepalm:

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-oldsmobile-custom/6487399071.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Got some photos from a buddy in San Diego today. It's stlll not finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a failed project. 

The lugs especially 

Are those drum brakes?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You think 800+ lbs on the roof is OK?


Nearly double and I am actually surprised that it has not shattered the windows yet.

Is that an oregon plate? Probably just headed to the local pintrest furniture group meeting.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You think 800+ lbs on the roof is OK?


Today I learned that wood pallets weight from 30-70lb depending on the wood so that's a minimum of 930lb on the roof. Thanks Google. :thumbup:


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I’ve drank beers from the back of that car down at SOWO ... he definitely drove around with it like that. As far as I remember, since the keg was in the trunk, it wasn’t technically an open container. So no laws broke.


Open container laws only apply if the container is within reach of the driver. Which legally pretty much means the passenger cabin.

So since the open container aka beer keg is in the trunk, and un accessable from from the cabin. It is legal even if it signals your a alcoholic on a Ted Kennedy level.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Spatzle said:


> Open container laws only apply if the container is within reach of the driver. Which legally pretty much means the passenger cabin.
> 
> So since the open container aka beer keg is in the trunk, and un accessable from from the cabin. It is legal even if it signals your a alcoholic on a Ted Kennedy level.


It's possible you're right in some states, but AFAIK open alcohol is permitted only in the backs of limos and RVs. This is what I was taught in drivers' ed in Illinois twenty-six years ago, and it appears to be the case here in Nevada as well. Looks like the Nevada law is more lenient than that of Illinois: If I hire somebody to drive my Rolls, the way I'm reading section 2(a) I could have open booze in the backseat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A keg doesn't have to have alcohol in it any more than a large convenience store plastic cup has to have alcohol in it.
Probably cause to initiate a traffic stop requires more than the possibility.
Not that I think this is smart... or that a judge will think you are smart.
But even if you never get charged with anything.. you are still inviting the police hassle aggravation.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Open container laws usually, but not always include opened containers. Especially when talking about liquor. Since who drinks some beer, and saves the bottle for latter. 

I knew a friend of a friend who worked for one of those dui attorneys, and he said if you have a opened container. It should be in the trunk. 

There was a case where a guy was .00000 dead sober. He had a opened liquor container, and was up on dui charge's. He had portions of a liquor cabinet in a moving box. It was enough for the cops thankfully the judge say it as overreaction by meat heads.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> There was a case where a guy was .00000 dead sober. He had a opened liquor container, and was up on dui charge's. He had portions of a liquor cabinet in a moving box. It was enough for the cops thankfully the judge say it as overreaction by meat heads.



Color changed to keep this from going full tangent.

This is the stark contrast to policing decades ago and today.
Nobody sees a police car now and thinks "oh good, I feel safe."
Nope- you are now worried they will find and excuse to initiate a traffic stop.
The police are encouraged to pull over drivers for bogus traffic law reasons as an excuse to find more serve charges - like DUI, possession, outstanding warrants, open containers.. etc.
Police discretion (to decide when and how hard to enforce the law) has been replaced with police aggression.

back to DIW.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=472519317


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=472519317


other than the AT i have no problems with this


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> other than the AT i have no problems with this


You're dead to me.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> other than the AT i have no problems with this


I'm with ya. a stick and slightly lower and i'm all over that. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

whiteboy1 said:


> I'm with ya. a stick and slightly lower and i'm all over that. :beer:


You guys must be trolling.
The front of that looks like the Mini Yachtsman!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Whitewalls: 85.... 90..... 95% complete.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> You guys must be trolling.
> The front of that looks like the Mini Yachtsman!


I'm one of the biggest homers for the new challenger and viper in most forms, tbh. I can't explain it. 



And that green one isn't pretty, but dammit, it's absurd. 




So, yes, you're correct. :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeaaaa..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

:sly::what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably look decent in a color other than fisher price.











And sorry for the terrible pic..bad lighting plus it's hard to snap a one handed pic while driving and fapping and drinking a beer with Cheetos.

What you don't see is the entire rig going nuts with jerky back and forth dancing over bumps.
What's worse than having a complete air suspension failure?
Just having ONE SIDE of the air suspension fail.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I have to think this guy is just having fun and doesn't really think his Tercel is a sports compact.
Some of you younger forum members probably haven't seen one of these in person (especially up north). 











And this guy... what nutter _properly _restrains ladders on the roof of a car?
Don't they know _anything _can be hauled on the roof of a car with just a few hands out the windows to hold it down?


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Rolling hybrid coal.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I was looking for Mustang interior colors when I stumbled upon this, wtf is this, and why does it even exist?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Please tell us you found more than that...


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

there is an ass for every seat (even alligator ones)


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Please tell us you found more than that...









Video said:


> Cutlass on 26s with fiberglass dash with 32" led tv. 22" led in doors... glass did bye playalot.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


That's hawt.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Fak! I'm gonna have to cutty outty my eyes now! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


Oh no, it's even worst than I thought.... TVs in doors where they're 100% unwatchable+ a huge tv on the dashboard, that must be really safe car. I hope no one ever gets into an accident in this car or it will end very badly. All that show is not worth risking anyones life. He's not the only one either, there's more...










Just why?


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

AtlantaDad said:


> Fak! I'm gonna have to cutty outty my eyes now!


That thread is this way >>>http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9075097-OK-I-m-on-meth-I-guess-I-ll-just-rip-my-eyes-out


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Xzibit meme in 3...2...1.....


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Yeaaaa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ontario plates...cousin eddie confirmed!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

EPilot said:


>


How is that legal? Not to mention how is that practical??


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

andyA6 said:


> How is that legal? Not to mention how is that practical??


Its not legal. I forget what the actual law states but I was ticketed for wheel spinners on my Fiat Spider back in the day. 

I actually went to the court date and I was told they could not protrude any more than the fender (I did not have to pay the ticket)












*** worst car I ever owned


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Not impressed


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Old tech


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> Its not legal. I forget what the actual law states but I was ticketed for wheel spinners on my Fiat Spider back in the day.


Wait.. THAT'S not legal, but THIS is?










One could cause damage to other vehicles if they get too close, and one can puncture through the a vehicle and the occupants' heads.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. THAT'S not legal, but THIS is?


Not everywhere, no.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Stinger...swanger

Truly amazing how similarly ridiculous they both are.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

They're probably both legal in Houston.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

sh*t.. not tryng to start that tangent here.

Quick, grab something.


...


Is this Doing It Wrong, or Doing It Dapper?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Hot spring are hot springs ... people pay good money for that ish (including me)

So ... if that was on my street, I would pull the trigger. I would even invite a couple friends. Only thing he is doing wrong... no cooler


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

automatic too

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> automatic too
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Auto manual... doesn't matter at that point.

Would you rather drive that or this


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Auto manual... doesn't matter at that point.
> 
> Would you rather drive that or this


That one since the bear is 'shopped on there. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That one since the bear is 'shopped on there. :thumbup:


:laugh:

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2010-convertible-vw-new/6509460278.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2010-convertible-vw-new/6509460278.html


But why? Meth?


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

weirdajs said:


>


You are never truly homeless if you have a Dodge truck, some chicken wire, cardboard, and a barrel of tar.


*Probably a hunting cabin made from a rougher than it looks truck.
They used the metal tailgate as a door because... bears.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> You are never truly homeless if you have a Dodge truck, some chicken wire, cardboard, and a barrel of tar.
> 
> 
> *Probably a hunting cabin made from a rougher than it looks truck.
> They used the metal tailgate as a door because... meth.


:wave:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/ross.g.hogg/videos/1630972533684341/


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Auto manual... doesn't matter at that point.
> 
> Would you rather drive that or this


 At this point I’d rather drive this one 

https://youtu.be/jlp4cBMTovA


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ross.g.hogg/videos/1630972533684341/


Never seen that before. Going to cause a real problem in an emergency stop. Especially if that were to happen on both front wheels.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

adphil said:


> At this point I’d rather drive this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me down for "neither."


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

skip to 28 seconds


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Put me down for "neither."


It was a fun project 
https://instagram.com/p/BASJvURr9ck/


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/bmw-328i-pick-up-custom/6525962507.html


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

slacker01 said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/bmw-328i-pick-up-custom/6525962507.html


not a fan of the taillights...but overall....i kind of like it.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

trbochrg said:


> not a fan of the taillights...but overall....i kind of like it.


Same :thumbup:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> But why? Meth?


Deadheads smoke weed, not meth.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Viking said:


> Deadheads smoke weed, not meth.


Yeah, but that's a meth-head level decision right there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yeah, but that's a meth-head level decision right there.


No, just an old female hippie.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. THAT'S not legal, but THIS is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup. There was a case where a stinger jeep t-boned a car driven by a teenage girl with her mom riding shotgun. Stinger hit the girls head before her car had a chance to absorb the collision. Yes, the accident was the girls fault, but she didn't deserve that fate for the sake of some chumps scene points. In summary, people with stingers on their daily driven, pavement queen jeeps need to be beaten with lead pipes.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> yup. There was a case where a stinger jeep t-boned a car driven by a teenage girl with her mom riding shotgun. Stinger hit the girls head before her car had a chance to absorb the collision. Yes, the accident was the girls fault, but she didn't deserve that fate for the sake of some chumps scene points. In summary, people with stingers on their daily driven, pavement queen jeeps need to be beaten with lead pipes.


You don't honestly think TCL hasn't already had a black-holed thread on that very incident. You be slippin'.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You don't honestly think TCL hasn't already had a black-holed thread on that very incident. You be slippin'.


Yeah, let's not start that up again here and get the thread Black holed.
We need to keep it on topic.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah, let's not start that up again here and get the thread Black holed.
> We need to keep it on topic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah, let's not start that up again here and get the thread Black holed.
> We need to keep it on topic.


That is Florida, isn't it? Not DIW here based on the number of times I've seen people riding in the back of pickups or even stake bed trucks.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BongTechnician said:


> yup. There was a case where a stinger jeep t-boned a car driven by a teenage girl with her mom riding shotgun. Stinger hit the girls head before her car had a chance to absorb the collision. Yes, the accident was the girls fault, but she didn't deserve that fate for the sake of some chumps scene points. In summary, people with stingers on their daily driven, pavement queen jeeps need to be beaten with lead pipes.


Are stingers only for towing you out of the mud purposes ??


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

moar floriduh


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> Are stingers only for towing you out of the mud purposes ??


It's a legit safety device for EXTREME off roading.
The intent is to keep you from flipping over when playing on the rocks too hard (to protect the rig too.. as they should have a full roll cage installed for EXTREME off roading anyway).










The argument against allowing it on the road: Bolt it up at the event or trailer your special off road toy to the event.. don't drive it on the road with gear that completely negates modern vehicle crash safety design. But most do it for stylez and not for real off roading anyway.

From yesterday.

At first it just looks like a normal dually.... but look how wide it is in the INTERSTATE lane (and how wide the wheels/tires stick out past the already wide flared fenders).


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You don't honestly think TCL hasn't already had a black-holed thread on that very incident. You be slippin'.


I remember the thread... I summarized it for those not in the know and thus didn't see a need to link to it.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

<ranger.jpg>

Gotta keep the chilluns safe. You know, by using car seats.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> <ranger.jpg>
> 
> Gotta keep the _welfare checks_ safe. You know, by using car seats.


FIFY


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> It's a legit safety device for EXTREME off roading.
> The intent is to keep you from flipping over when playing on the rocks too hard (to protect the rig too.. as they should have a full roll cage installed for EXTREME off roading anyway).


Well now I'm going to go punch the guy in the office that has one of these on his jeep and clearly no other off road equipment 

What a wanker :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> That is Florida, isn't it? Not DIW here based on the number of times I've seen people riding in the back of pickups or even stake bed trucks.


It’s true, I’ve seen it a dozen times or more in the last few days. Not always near the beach. Sometimes several children. Sometimes children and dogs. At Disney. On the freeway. And yes, even with the ole Dixie proudly whipping in the wind.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> moar floriduh


I showed this to a coworker from Florida. 
He said people bolt bench seats in their beds for passengers. 
He spent a few days unconscious in ICU in 7th grade because he fell out of a truck bed going down the road....


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

This may fall under the "DINMS" category but it just feels like this guy is trying too hard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> This may fall under the "DINMS" category but it just feels like this guy is trying too hard.


I'm more offended with all the driveway in that shot.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

What has he really done to the car ???

The laminx and stickers dont really count right ? :sly:

*edit, does that say "EM K 6 crew"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Chironfire?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That's a first. Strangely enough, I want to see more pictures.


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

Jag S Type grill, just upside down on that abomination?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> Chironfire?


Fire? What am I missing


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Is that a Ford probe under there 

Might be a mr2 hard to tell lol


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

2nd gen Probe for sure


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> What has he really done to the car ???
> 
> The laminx and stickers dont really count right ? :sly:
> 
> **edit, does that say "EM K 6 crew" *


yea that sticker is the only thing that really rustles me, the rest is meh


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

A FLAG as a wiper? Seeing these morons get out of the car, there’s still money in their budget for smokes and tattoos. 
I waited until they left, took the flag, and had a talk with my kids about flag etiquette. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jgeraldini said:


>


What are we looking for with these?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What are we looking for with these?


I'll take a crack at it. 

#1 The cat decal and the tail wiper arm on the back window. Or maybe that there wasn't more of that SS in the photo.
#2 No idea, but I'll take guess that that wing didn't come on that WRX.
#3 We had to ask about #2.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The rear wing looks like the STI rear wing...maybe a WRX option upgrade?
What bugs me about that... the wheels/tires seem like base Impreza shoes.
Is it even a real WRX?










versus


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I'll take a crack at it.
> 
> #1 The cat decal and the tail wiper arm on the back window. Or maybe that there wasn't more of that SS in the photo.
> #2 No idea, but I'll take guess that that wing didn't come on that WRX.
> #3 We had to ask about #2.


#1 
Actually I took a picture of the SS b/c it was so nice, then I saw the cat, tacky to say the least

#2 that wing…  - glad he had it, or he would lose control of the car at 50 mph…   and believe it was not even WRX


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Bibs said:


> A FLAG as a wiper? Seeing these morons get out of the car, there’s still money in their budget for smokes and tattoos.
> I waited until they left, took the flag, and had a talk with my kids about flag etiquette.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Teach a lesson about flag etiquette via theft. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

jgeraldini said:


> #1
> Actually I took a picture of the SS b/c it was so nice, then I saw the cat, tacky to say the least
> 
> #2 that wing…  - glad he had it, or he would lose control of the car at 50 mph…   and believe it was not even WRX


Meh, people do trunk swaps all of the time. If that was a Jetta you fools would let it pass because it’s OEM+++ bruh. Refer to Dieselstation’s bumper thread for more info.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

patrikman said:


> Meh, people do trunk swaps all of the time. If that was a Jetta you fools would let it pass because it’s OEM+++ bruh. Refer to Dieselstation’s bumper thread for more info.


I’ve never liked that Jetta, I think it is horrible, IMO.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this popped up in my fb memories from around 4 years ago. i when they use the plow it weighs the front end down so much it basically sealed the exhaust up. it was in for a annual inspection

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

and this was last week. the pallets were as tall as a semi truck trailer. have no idea how it did not tip over

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to punch somebody.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-ford-bronco-automaticv8/6546843185.html










And not terribly obvious at first....
But the entire inside covered in zebra pattern?
Do people do this as a joke or seriously think cool?











And is this DIW?
It's so bad it's almost good?
I've seen homemade wooden bumpers before.. but never made out of a tree/power pole. :laugh:

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-bronco-4x4/6533447474.html


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Ross1013 said:


> Fire? What am I missing


at first i thought it was based on a sunfire...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry for the terrible pic.
I saw it this morning sitting at redlight... pulled the phone out, booted up the camera, tried to clean the windshield.. before the light went green and traffic started moving.
This was all I could get (and this was actually after trying to edit it to clean it up).

It's a base HHR with a "55" added upside down to try and look like SS.










I assume something like this from Autobone.










https://www.autozone.com/exterior-d...tomotive-letter-and-number-emblems/204679_0_0


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw a Touran on Sunday, didn't notice until after I posted these that the license plates are screwed into the body.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> And is this DIW?
> It's so bad it's almost good?
> I've seen homemade wooden bumpers before.. but never made out of a tree/power pole. :laugh:


All I can think of is the dude yelling, "RAAAAAMMING SPEED!" :laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

BRealistic said:


>


Can't get this song out of my head...

Flintstones, meet the Flintstones....


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Saw a Touran on Sunday, didn't notice until after I posted these that the license plates are screwed into the body.
> ic:ic:


Good Ole G-Town


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Sorry for the terrible pic.
> I saw it this morning sitting at redlight... pulled the phone out, booted up the camera, tried to clean the windshield.. before the light went green and traffic started moving.
> This was all I could get (and this was actually after trying to edit it to clean it up).
> 
> ...


I saw some of those letters on the back of a new Escalade the other day and it must have been the family's last name. My first thought was how stupid it was to advertise your name and apparent wealth. Why not just put a target on your car that says "rob me!"?




boogetyboogety said:


> All I can think of is the dude yelling, "RAAAAAMMING SPEED!" :laugh:


The other day I couldn't stop making Blues Brothers references, now I guess it's going to be Animal House references. 




trbochrg said:


> Can't get this song out of my head...
> 
> Flintstones, meet the Flintstones....


Well, they _are_ the modern stone age family.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

[img said:


> https://images.craigslist.org/00a0a_7JeozwI2RSP_1200x900.jpg[/img]
> 
> And not terribly obvious at first....
> But the entire inside covered in zebra pattern?
> ...


I have a little bit of experience building log homes, and that wood doesn't exactly look like pine to me. Even if it was pine it has to be nearly 500 pounds. Either way that is giant chunk of wood to have in front of your tires. The braking effect has got to be level 10 pucker inducing. Plus he has he winch for when he is stuck. I mean sunk on any non improved surface.

I in the last couple of years have become a fan of the ttb, and look forward to building one in a couple years. That axle is not capable of that level of ignorance.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

zx-ew


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

ZERO815 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Going over bumps and potholes must be a joy in this thing.


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> Going over bumps and potholes must be a joy in this thing.


QUATTRO BABY!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ The wrong part is bringing an unfinished project to a show on a trailer. 

That could be interesting when finished.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

@McMike said:


> ^^ The wrong part is bringing an unfinished project to a show on a trailer.
> 
> That could be interesting when finished.


Agreed. As rolling sculpture, that truck is really cool. I hate lowriders but I respect it for taking low to the extreme.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I joined a 4th Generation Ram truck Facebook group hoping to get some insight into the CEL that popped up on my box stock '14 truck.

Every other truck on the page looks like these:



















I've been pretty good at holding my tongue seeing all these monstrosities but I'm afraid one day I'm going to snap and post ALL Y'ALL'S TRUCKS LOOK STUPID and get completely roasted.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Claff said:


> I joined a 4th Generation Ram truck Facebook group hoping to get some insight into the CEL that popped up on my box stock '14 truck.
> 
> Every other truck on the page looks like these:
> 
> ...


You really should!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> I joined a 4th Generation Ram truck Facebook group hoping to get some insight into the CEL that popped up on my box stock '14 truck.
> 
> Every other truck on the page looks like these:
> 
> ...


Yep.
The Ram low price with sporty monochrome express trim and hemi power makes them ripe for cosmetic modifying.
They seem to love those rolling barrels.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Claff said:


>


That tow hitch has me confused. I'm assuming by its design, it can go up and down to match the trailer height. But how does that single pin support all the tongue weight?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Egz said:


> That tow hitch has me confused. I'm assuming by its design, it can go up and down to match the trailer height. But how does that single pin support all the tongue weight?


Bwahahahaha. You are assuming too much by thinking any of those mall crawling yee-yee's actually tow anything. :laugh:

That ball is way to shiny to have even seen a trailer.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Claff said:


> I joined a 4th Generation Ram truck Facebook group hoping to get some insight into the CEL that popped up on my box stock '14 truck.
> 
> Every other truck on the page looks like these:
> 
> ...


Must've had some left over gutter he made that exaust tip from.



bWs said:


> QUATTRO BABY!




Who in the world paints their car like this?










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/2011-bmw-328i-coupe/6545977641.html


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

turbo ii said:


> who in the world paints their car like this?


probably a wrap to cover salvage title weld marks!!!!no lowball!!1!!


dafuq I can't ALLCAP? Jokefail.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

It's always the non-M car guys that go full stupid on the baby blue, purple, and lipstick stripes.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Baltimoron said:


> It's always the non-M car guys that go full stupid on the baby blue, purple, and lipstick stripes.


Sometimes it looks good, but mostly BMW needs to calm tf down.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> I joined a 4th Generation Ram truck Facebook group hoping to get some insight into the CEL that popped up on my box stock '14 truck.
> 
> 
> I've been pretty good at holding my tongue seeing all these monstrosities but I'm afraid one day I'm going to snap and post ALL Y'ALL'S TRUCKS LOOK STUPID and get completely roasted.


but what a way to go


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Note has the over front wheel fender stripes in pink with "hoonigan" stickers and that rear wing flapped in the wind like a trash can lid.:facepalm:











At this point.. simply having a hoonigan sticker makes me question your car sanity since it seems to be the label for sh*tty modded cars.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> At this point.. simply having a hoonigan sticker makes me question your car sanity since it seems to be the label for sh*tty modded cars.


It's basically the new "No Fear" sticker.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Haha. Oh hoonigan...


Wonder what happened to the rear wiper...


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Claff said:


>


What is the point of a massive exhaust tip connected to a relatively tiny exhaust pipe if its all completely visible? Like its obviously completely pointless. Is this the eventual paste eating conclusion to the giant exhaust tips of the ricer era?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> What is the point of a massive exhaust tip connected to a relatively tiny exhaust pipe if its all completely visible? Like its obviously completely pointless. Is this the eventual paste eating conclusion to the giant exhaust tips of the ricer era?


More even application of a diesel tan I guess.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

GTI2Slow said:


> What is the point of a massive exhaust tip connected to a relatively tiny exhaust pipe if its all completely visible? Like its obviously completely pointless. Is this the eventual paste eating conclusion to the giant exhaust tips of the ricer era?


Gotta love *******.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


>


Needs more wheels.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Here are the owners.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


DIW especially because with that much camber, it shouldn't be so high off the ground. Go big [low] or go tf home.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, clip-ons must be expensive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Wow, clip-ons must be expensive.


That riding position on a Harley is DIW all by itself! Even the XLCR 1000 didn't have bars this low.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KizashiAGP said:


> DIW especially because with that much camber, it shouldn't be so high off the ground. Go big [low] or go tf home.


I finally figured it out.
Those stupid camber cars are "Da Sh*t" because it allows them to be more easily driven down sewer tunnels.
Brilliant!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

KizashiAGP said:


> DIW especially because with that much camber, it shouldn't be so high off the ground. Go big [low] or go tf home.


that car is on air. it is also been wrecked. he had his driver stock wheels on and camber reset for the winter time. ended up rear ending someone. i like stance cars but this one was to ugly even when it was laid out


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

KizashiAGP said:


> DIW especially because with that much camber, it shouldn't be so high off the ground. Go big [low] or go tf home.


It’s on air. That’s drive height. Camber is retarded, but at least the car will lay out when stopped.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


>


Great for a drywall guy ? he could get longer board ....

Agreed though, moar wheels


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:

A) Idiot
B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
C) Both

In my defense the lane had just started to widen where I'm waiting so it doesn't make sense for me to pull either side yet 

Untitled by ryan mccarrick, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:
> 
> A) Idiot
> B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
> ...


Probably B.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> Probably B.




I for sure would drive up to the left speaker asap if I came up to this. Use the wifes mall rated jeep and hit the crub if need be.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Probably B.


How did you know that was me?
Oh wait, you meant option B.
nevermind.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

First come, first served is how it should be. These types of double lanes especially at a pharmacy drive-thru are dumb. Transactions can be very fast or very, very lengthy. Considering that is there before you, I don't really blame them for feeling that they should be the next person served regardless which lane empties first. That said, I virtually never use a drive-thru any more, and I've never used one at a pharmacy. 




2.0T_Convert said:


> This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:
> 
> A) Idiot
> B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
> ...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:
> 
> A) Idiot
> B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
> ...


For people like this, I generally go around one side. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

my co-workers know I like race cars, so they take pictures of race cars for me.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Is it really a big deal to queue like that in the drive through? Unless it causes a back up into the street, doesn't it make sense that the first person there should get the next open spot and it is more selfish to try to jump?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is it really a big deal to queue like that in the drive through? Unless it causes a back up into the street, doesn't it make sense that the first person there should get the next open spot and it is more selfish to try to jump?


If you were important enough to be able to ignore the possibly unbalanced queuing rules required by areas of limited space (bank parking lots, grocery store check out areas, etc), then you wouldn't be in that queue to begun with.
Just queue up and deal with the fact that you may be sitting another 30-90 seconds longer because you chose the wrong queue.
The horror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#snowflakesmatter


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

GTI2Slow said:


> What is the point of a massive exhaust tip connected to a relatively tiny exhaust pipe if its all completely visible? Like its *obviously completely pointless*. Is this the eventual paste eating conclusion to the giant exhaust tips of the ricer era?


One could easily say that about the entirety of the truck? 

In case you haven't noticed... compensating for manly shortcomings is not a game of subtleties.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> If you were important enough to be able to ignore the possibly unbalanced queuing rules required by areas of limited space (bank parking lots, grocery store check out areas, etc), then you wouldn't be in that queue to begun with.
> Just queue up and deal with the fact that you may be sitting another 30-90 seconds longer because you chose the wrong queue.
> The horror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> #snowflakesmatter


Or everyone can just wait their turn in one organized line and nobody has to wait any longer than needed.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> you may be sitting another 30-90 seconds longer because you chose the wrong queue.


I always pick the wrong queue, so I'm accustomed with waiting a bit longer. I can walk into the shortest register line at Costco, and there are people just entering the store that will leave before me.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> I always pick the wrong queue, so I'm accustomed with waiting a bit longer. I can walk into the shortest register line at Costco, and there are people just entering the store that will leave before me.


Same, which is why I almost never weave in and out of traffic anymore. I end up behind where I would've been had I just been patient.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> If you were important enough to be able to ignore the possibly unbalanced queuing rules required by areas of limited space (bank parking lots, grocery store check out areas, etc), then you wouldn't be in that queue to begun with.
> Just queue up and deal with the fact that you may be sitting another 30-90 seconds longer because you chose the wrong queue.
> The horror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> #snowflakesmatter


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:
> 
> A) Idiot
> B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
> ...


my car is small, I'd pull around


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> my car is small, I'd pull around


Yeah, I can see all of that truck, so there's plenty of room for my car to squeeze around as well. Would probably give a big smile as I slowly scooted past. People have no idea how to react if you're screwing with them nicely.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This is a double lane drive thru. Not sure if driver is:
> 
> A) Idiot
> B) Selfishly trying to take whatever speaker is free next
> ...


Is (B) selfish, or the quickest way to fairly get everyone through the line?

Queuing up in this manor helps everyone*, as nobody is ever stuck behind a slow customer. As soon as one opens, the whole line can move. 

Not that I would do it, since that it's not how this line is set up, but it's not the worst idea.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> my car is small, I'd pull around



me too... and id get obnoxiously close to them while doing it as well... :laugh:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Apparently driving around with things strapped upside down to the roof of a German car is how you proclaim your love for Jesus in my town.
As far as I know, the Mercedes in this photo is the original, and has been driving around for a few years. The Jetta was an in-kind response that showed up last year.










Then I saw this one today for the first time:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Or everyone can just wait their turn in one organized line and nobody has to wait any longer than needed.


Yea, except that doesn't work down here. Could be inside the gas station, single line for one register, and the moment a second register opens, people hop over and queue behind it, cutting in front of the person next in queue on the single line.


----------



## Bonk2Hossa (Feb 21, 2009)

2 separate lines is the worst. ONE line that splits off! McDonalds has something like that photo, but its one lane until you get RIGHT next to the split, then you pick the one that opens. I am 100% on the cars side in the pic. And HOW is it selfish if he is the NEXT person in line waiting? It's selfish to try and cut in front of the person who is AHEAD of you. I get all fired up, my GF knows all too well when it comes to lines. I made a Larry David scene once at a Zoup! because the way they do their lines is unacceptable. :laugh: And overall I am an extremely calm and laid back eprson, the only thing that truly aggravates me are horrible line setups, haha. 

Larry David knows what he is talking about, he is a queue expert.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What is the tow rating of a UHaul truck anyway?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Same, which is why I almost never weave in and out of traffic anymore. I end up behind where I would've been had I just been patient.


This is a space issue, queing up in one line would double the length of the line

End of the day, you're in a fast food line, how long could the difference really be ? Its the lazy way to eat lazy food for F sake


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

It's nice that the Jeebus freaks can't figure-out how to download Helvetica font packs. Comic Sans is like (Doing It Wrong)² :screwy:



MrMook said:


> Then I saw this one today for the first time:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Is the Beetle on top a plastic inflatable car or something?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

RobMarkToo said:


> Is the Beetle on top a plastic inflatable car or something?


Looks like a real, obviously gutted, beetle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RobMarkToo said:


> Is the Beetle on top a plastic inflatable car or something?


Pretty damn accurate replica inflatable if it is. At least judging by the tires and wheels.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> Looks like a real, obviously gutted, beetle.


 why'd they have to use a Turbo S?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

RobMarkToo said:


> Is the Beetle on top a plastic inflatable car or something?


It's gutted, and has a flat sheet metal roof. I couldn't quite tell what sort of structure is holding the top car panels together, but there's a substantial steel beam in the back seat holding it to the driving car. Wheels are real, but no control arms or anything. 

You can see the steel beam in the back seat:


















The only DIR here is that it's wired for proper lighting, and has signage alerting others of it's top speed and clearance. Someone fabbed this up as well as can be expected. I sort of wonder if it was a promotinal car for a business, and then some nutter bought it and re-branded it.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Even gutted, doesn't that other Beetle on the top make the car really, really top heavy and prone to tipping over?


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Poor Turbo S. As if they couldn't have used a regular one....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure this Kia owner drove off with the pump connected or not.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I'm not 100% sure this Kia owner drove off with the pump connected or not.


I don't think so. If the pump was connected, there wouldn't be damage like that on the fuel door.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


DIR if it had a platform and a bed built in up top.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

someone called the cops for concern of shots fired. police later updated with a photo of the suspected car. turns out it was just 2step from a audi s4 and the owner commented on the post. the police shortly after took the post down :laugh: he called the police and were relieved that it was just the car and not a actual shooting

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS

car misfires in Plainville 

LOL

You can ALWAYS choose to be SEEN
You can NEVER choose to be UN-SEEN


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

2 missing lug nuts on all 4 wheels on this new/used car in my parking lot. They left too soon for me to leave a note.

Nice job Len Lyall


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Someone doesn't get how license plate stickers work...










This car was a two-fer since it has the eponymous Camry dent as well...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Looks like a kid got some of mom's lipstick. :laugh::screwy:

And the double beetle above... there is a large metal column right next to the driver's head.
That can't be legal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIW or DINMS?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^^ DINMS. That’s probably a 20 year old build. 




spockcat said:


> What is the tow rating of a UHaul truck anyway?


‘Our 17ft moving truck rental is a great low cost option for 2-3 bedroom moves.’


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> ‘Our 17ft moving truck rental is a great low cost option for 2-3 bedroom moves.’


So the mobile home is probably about 70'x14'. According to the internet older mobile homes weight about 35 to 40 lbs per sqft. So a conservative estimate of the weight of that is about 35,000 lbs. A 17' UHaul has a 10,000 lb tow hitch rating. Hopefully that guy isn't going very far.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> DIW or DINMS?


DIR: this would be killer at Radwood.

DIW: bummer when it runs out of gas.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

That looks kinda stupid but i kinda dig it :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Renaupe.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


atleast they have a spare, non matching tire, incase of a flat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ultimate parking or DIW by parking your Lambo in a playground?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Uber has lowered its standards significantly.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> And the double beetle above... there is a large metal column right next to the driver's head.
> That can't be legal.


Fret not, Jesus is their co-pilot.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> Fret not, Jesus is their co-pilot.


Even Jesus lacked the faith needed to intentionally get a massive head wound.
(Or was too smart?)
Thorns don't count.


And we need to start a rumor then fenders stripes is code for being a pedophile or something.
I don't even want to see these on real Grand Sports any more.
Because there is somebody somewhere that added fender stripes to almost every model made.





























smh


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I love that Mad Max beetle way more than I should, like, I'd seriously look at it if it was a good price.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

JFC. :facepalm: Young guy driving it, would have been in diapers when this sh!t was popular. (then again, everyone thought I was a teenager until I was 32... Poor taste knows no age?)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> JFC. :facepalm: Young guy driving it, would have been in diapers when this sh!t was popular. (then again, everyone thought I was a teenager until I was 32... Poor taste knows no age?)


FIFY


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> JFC. :facepalm: Young guy driving it, would have been in diapers when this sh!t was popular. (then again, everyone thought I was a teenager until I was 32... Poor taste knows no age?)


I can't believe somebody stuck Mercedes badges on that Verona.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VWmk3GTI said:


> That looks kinda stupid but i kinda dig it :laugh:


lol exactly. it scratches my mad max itch


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

that picture was taken 2 seconds before the driver exhaled a cloud of the new vape juice flavor called "Stripper"...smells like cotton candy and tastes like tuna.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> And we need to start a rumor then fenders stripes is code for being a pedophile or something.
> I don't even want to see these on real Grand Sports any more.
> Because there is somebody somewhere that added fender stripes to almost every model made.


Another example of DIW confused with DINMS... :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

fR3ZNO said:


> Another example of DIW confused with DINMS... :facepalm:


They have the right to illogically sticker-rice their vehicle.
I have the right to call them out as stupid. 

At what point did being a voluntary dumb-ass become a point of view?


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> They have the right to illogically sticker-rice their vehicle.
> I have the right to call them out as stupid.
> 
> At what point did being a voluntary dumb-ass become a point of view?




:facepalm:






BRealistic said:


> They have the right to decorate their vehicle.
> I have the right to call their style out as something I don't like.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

jaystone said:


> that picture was taken 2 seconds before the driver exhaled a cloud of the new vape juice flavor called "Stripper"...smells like cotton candy and tastes like week old dumpster tuna.


Fixed it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

whiteboy1 said:


> :facepalm:


Just remember what we are talking about.
People putting Corvette Grand Sport fender stripes on everything not a Corvette.
I think even Chevy stopped putting them on standard as they are now ubiquitous ricer ruined style like lambo-doors.
But sure.. it's just a style choice that we can't call out for being the copy-cat ricer sh*t it really is.
People have the right to be morans and it's not nice to call them out. 

*That being said, I probably wouldn't say anything to somebody in person.
Unless they claimed the stripes was because their ___ was some type of factory special.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Just remember what we are talking about.
> People putting Corvette Grand Sport fender stripes on everything not a Corvette.
> I think even Chevy stopped putting them on standard as they are now ubiquitous ricer ruined style like lambo-doors.
> But sure.. it's just a style choice that we can't call out for being the copy-cat ricer sh*t it really is.
> ...




C'mon, you know it's DINMS, that's all I'm saying. :beer:



Also, those FIA stripes aren't owned by Corvettes, I think they were on a few different cars, starting in the 60's to identify them in the pits.


Edit: please place a heavy weight on "I think" in the prior statement. :laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JFC, dude.










These are speakers. Facing two different directions. Secured loosely with zip ties. To his credit, there was also a set on the handlebars, properly mounted.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> JFC, dude.
> 
> These are speakers. Facing two different directions. Secured loosely with zip ties. To his credit, there was also a set on the handlebars, properly mounted.


Sweet surround sound system


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

fR3ZNO said:


> Sweet surround sound system


I'm uncomfortable just thinking about those speakers bouncing around on that painted fender. 

I thought about what music he would play out of those, and I've been singing Wilson Phillips' _"Hold On For One More Day"_ in my head for the last hour.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

This probably worked out fine, but it made me cringe, especially the way the stacked wood wasn't centered on the wheel, and a two year old was running silly laps around the thing while the grownups were swapping brakes.

Bonus: Altima stick-on vents.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

MrMook said:


> Bonus: Altima stick-on vents.


Clearly ruining Nissan's is something they are no stranger to.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

People that drive like numbskulls, but have their phone number on the car, whether a for sale sign or so-and-so's business of some sort.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Clearly ruining Nissan's is something they are no stranger to.


They are rogue street mechanics.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> JFC, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walked by it today, they were both facing forward. Either he is adjusting them every day, or they are just bouncing all over the place.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Walked by it today, they were both facing forward. Either he is adjusting them every day, or they are just bouncing all over the place.


Should leave a roll of duct tape for him next time


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe he's optimizing projection. You know, directing all that air those speakers are pushing.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

There's a ton of Harleys in our neighborhood, usually just weekends that they play music. Usually 70's R&B/Soul and hella loud. I don't mind it, but it's kinda funny when a bunch pull up to a traffic light and each one is blaring a different song. It's a weird chorus.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> BRODIE


What in the **** :what:

This had got to be a lost bet


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Jeep Looks angry...

No dissassemble Johnny 5, Johnny 5 is ALIIIIIIIVEEEE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*LOL WATT!?!? * We found Uber Wagon's car


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

trbochrg said:


> Jeep Looks angry...
> 
> No dissassemble Johnny 5, Johnny 5 is ALIIIIIIIVEEEE


I am 100% convinced that anyone who has a Jeep that looks like that _really_ wanted a Hummer, but had to get a Jeep instead.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

flygliii said:


> There's a ton of Harleys in our neighborhood, usually just weekends that they play music. Usually 70's R&B/Soul and hella loud. I don't mind it, but it's kinda funny when a bunch pull up to a traffic light and each one is blaring a different song. It's a weird chorus.


I’m aware. The three guys I usually ride with all have radios. It’s a struggle at every single stop light/sign. I can’t handle that much Eagles, Jimmy Buffet, Beach Boys, Journey, and country drinkin' songs at once. 

I never thought I would ask someone 10-15 years older than me to “turn down that damn music, what do you think this is, a concert???”


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ I hear ya. It's not the type of music, but 4 different songs in any genre just sounds weird. But, in your case I imagine having that for extended periods would be crazy.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> *LOL WATT!?!? * We found Uber Wagon's car


aerodynamic af


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I’m aware. The three guys I usually ride with all have radios. It’s a struggle at every single stop light/sign. I can’t handle that much Eagles, Jimmy Buffet, Beach Boys, Journey, and country drinkin' songs at once.
> 
> I never thought I would ask someone 10-15 years older than me to “turn down that damn music, what do you think this is, a concert???”


Just make sure your pipes are louder than their music, problem solved.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Enzo dude has really let himself go


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> brodiepic.jpg


I bet there's an accompanying pic with this dude laying on the hood with a come hither look.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> aerodynamic af


I'd love to see what happens to it if a Semi comes up close behind quickly on the highway.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ New category for that kinda stuff: BSFW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> I bet there's an accompanying pic with this dude laying on the hood with a come hither look.


Surrounded by guns?
please let there be guns.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

skydive_007 said:


> What in the **** :what:
> 
> This had got to be a lost bet





trbochrg said:


> Jeep Looks angry...
> 
> No dissassemble Johnny 5, Johnny 5 is ALIIIIIIIVEEEE





Air and water do mix said:


> I am 100% convinced that anyone who has a Jeep that looks like that _really_ wanted a Hummer, but had to get a Jeep instead.





bmann said:


> Enzo dude has really let himself go





StressStrain said:


> I bet there's an accompanying pic with this dude laying on the hood with a come hither look.


Of course he is in Florida: https://www.instagram.com/thebrodie941/ And that Jeep = 2WD.


----------



## Old Troublemaker (Mar 27, 2018)

@McMike said:


> I'm uncomfortable just thinking about those speakers bouncing around on that painted fender.
> 
> I thought about what music he would play out of those, and I've been singing Wilson Phillips' _"Hold On For One More Day"_ in my head for the last hour.


Screw the paint. I'm uncomfortable with the thought of them bouncing off and hitting another car or causing a bad accident. I would just hit them head on, but others would swerve. My insignificant other swerves for everything.


----------



## Old Troublemaker (Mar 27, 2018)

spockcat said:


>


I hope that poor injured man can drag himself off the driveway before that monster gets him.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

#tacticalsocks


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MrMook said:


> This probably worked out fine, but it made me cringe, especially the way the stacked wood wasn't centered on the wheel, and a two year old was running silly laps around the thing while the grownups were swapping brakes.
> 
> Bonus: Altima stick-on vents.


Bonus: brake job in sandals


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's a truck in Green Bay that I spotted DIW.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

3L3M3NT said:


>


^^ I dunno. Some exaggerated box flares on that thing, and I'd kind of love it.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ that thing for sale?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMook said:


> ^^ I dunno. Some exaggerated box flares on that thing, and I'd kind of love it.


I'm not sure if box flares would help that truck, but that's just my opinion. I just don't think box flares belong on 99.99% of trucks and heck, there are some cars that wouldn't look good with a box flare.

Here are some cars that can pull of a box flare. 




































One of the trucks that can pull off box flares...sort of











flygliii said:


> ^ that thing for sale?


I don't think so...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

1. All of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires are just trying to look like 90s remote control trucks, which I can totally understand, they were rad. (and still are)

2. Some of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires have huge potential to be insanely fast, at least in a straight line.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> 1. All of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires are just trying to look like 90s remote control trucks, which I can totally understand, they were rad. (and still are)
> 
> 2. Some of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires have huge potential to be insanely fast, at least in a straight line.


I was driving behind a slammed Tacoma with 75% of the wheels out of the fenders during a rainy day. He was shooting rooster tails of water about 15 feet in the air.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Are they really that much wider? They all look like they just have the wrong offset.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Egz said:


> Are they really that much wider? They all look like they just have the wrong offset.


Some are. Those don't really appear to be.

22x12
22x14
24x12
24x14
etc.

are common sizes for the bro crowd.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

HI SPEED said:


> I was driving behind a slammed Tacoma with 75% of the wheels out of the fenders during a rainy day. He was shooting rooster tails of water about 15 feet in the air.


Not sure I would want to be driving behind you.


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

Anybody remember when Bushwackers were the hottest thing? Forums would scream at anything even remotely mexiflush. After the slammed and stance craze, all of a sudden there was leeway for truck enthusiasts to let their tires poke, and then stretch, and now 14" wide forces and terrible fitment. 

I guess to some people it's a desirable style but I fail to see the appeal.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yep. All the rage, especially on the Toyota Hi-Lux and Ford Ranger. Late 80's, early 90's, iirc? Non-painted look appeared very "custom".


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

3L3M3NT said:


> Here's a truck in Green Bay that I spotted DIW.


Jack of all themes, master of none.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Other wrongness: first it was Buicks, etc., raised and on those tall @ss rims, then recently I sas two Jags like that. What's the effin' point of that? :crazy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> 1. All of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires are just trying to look like 90s remote control trucks, which I can totally understand, they were rad. (and still are)
> 
> 2. Some of these trucks with super wide wheels and low profile tires have huge potential to be insanely fast, at least in a straight line.


I see so many of these skated trucks now, I almost started a thread asking about what they do to fix the obvious concerns:

Unsprung weight.
Scrub radius.

While you may think they look cool and "drag racey", unless they have some very smart suspension mods... adding double the unsprung wheel/tire weight while completely obliterating the stock scrub radius should make these trucks drive and handle like chunky poop.
They look like sh*t and drive like sh*t.
Congratulations- you turned a machine designed for work into something only useful while parked so others can admire your style.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

flygliii said:


> Other wrongness: first it was Buicks, etc., raised and on those tall @ss rims, then recently I sas two Jags like that. What's the effin' point of that? :crazy:


Like dis?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yes, exactly like that. Effed up on any car let alone a Jaguar. And, they're usually that nuclear diarrhea green.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

How the hell do you balance those wheels?!?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> How the hell do you balance those wheels?!?


You don't.

You also sway all over the road like a drunken fool because you can't keep it in your lane.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Like dis?


This is the way to turn a Crapmaro into a turd. 
It is horrendous!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> You don't.
> 
> You also sway all over the road like a drunken fool because you can't keep it in your lane.


They call that "swervin"


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

TooFitToQuit said:


> They call that "swervin"


pretty sure the swervin is from too many blunts and double cups


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> How the hell do you balance those wheels?!?


My guess is the wheel is the spoked part, and the green zigzag is on a bearing and floats outside the wheel like the "spinner" faces so popular in the 2000s.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Thankfully, I've never seen them on the highway or at highway speeds. And, like most ghetto fabulosi, I usually see them going about 20mph, whether it's in a 35mph zone or going through red lights and stop signs. And sitting sideways in the driver's seat.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

CodeMan said:


> How the hell do you balance those wheels?!?


Can be done manually same way you would for a motorcycle wheel. Or high end machine capable of reverse drop mounting from the back is also capable


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ What a beautiful flower!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Pretty damn accurate replica inflatable if it is. At least judging by the tires and wheels.


Not sure if the car is an inflatable, but the tires surely are.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

2K CC said:


> This is the way to turn a Crapmaro into a turd.
> It is horrendous!


Optimist: "You can't polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter..." :laugh:

Although I have to say, if you're going to crap out a car, at least he was original about it... :facepalm:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

boogetyboogety said:


> Optimist: "You can't polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter..." :laugh:
> 
> Although I have to say, if you're going to crap out a car, at least he was original about it... :facepalm:


LOL
You got that right!!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

A local kid told me yesterday they call that type of set up a "donk car", but wasn't sure of the origin.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

flygliii said:


> A local kid told me yesterday they call that type of set up a "donk car", but wasn't sure of the origin.


You should have said because it's used to attract badonkadonk.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Exactly what I thought, but I didn't think he'd know the term. Coulda schooled him or coulda come across as that "old dude".


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

flygliii said:


> Exactly what I thought, but I didn't think he'd know the term. Coulda schooled him or coulda come across as that "old dude".


Um.. I was kidding.:laugh:

Donk = classic Impala jacked on big wheels (something about the impala badge being called a donkey).
Box = 80's boxy car jacked on big wheels.
Bubble = modern round car jacked on big wheels.

:beer:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

:laugh:
I'd heard of the donk, but not the Impala-symbol origin, and a box, but not bubble. Saw another one last night. Gold with white vinyl roof 70's Skylark with the wire rims, but with yellow/tan primer and/or Bondo sloppily around the bottom of the body. The best part? Curb feelers. Maybe 2' off the ground? Style and humor.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Um.. I was kidding.:laugh:
> 
> Donk = classic Impala jacked on big wheels (something about the impala badge being called a donkey).
> Box = 80's boxy car jacked on big wheels.
> ...


At some point I think all agreed that DONK would be appropriate for all of them.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> At some point I think all agreed that DONK would be appropriate for all of them.


I don't remember being in that meeting.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I don't remember being in that meeting.


I also wasn't in the meeting where they decided to call all remote-controlled quad-copters "drones" but what can I do?


----------



## Old Troublemaker (Mar 27, 2018)

DONKS = DINMS or doing it _so_ not my style.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Old Troublemaker (Mar 27, 2018)

I guess a DONK is DIW because they can't possible be safe to drive. 

It'd be neat to buy some DONKS or Boxes or Bubbles and go racing. They must drive flat out. The driver who makes it around an oval track without rolling wins.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Old Troublemaker said:


> I guess a DONK is DIW because they can't possible be safe to drive.
> 
> It'd be neat to buy some DONKS or Boxes or Bubbles and go racing. They must drive flat out. The driver who makes it around an oval track without rolling wins.


I remember for a while, people were trying to make donks or whatever out of Nissan Altima’s, maxima’s, Titans and armadas. The suspension was typically modified so horribly and the hub/bearing assemblies were worn out so bad they howled at 10mph. Most of the cars were so neglected that they shouldn’t be driven on the road.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

Old Troublemaker said:


> DONKS = DINMS or doing it _so_ not my style.



*Old* Troublemaker🤔

:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>




Is John Candy in the back seat?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is John Candy in the back seat?


Car 55, respond...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Human5, it's that DIY and lack of maintenance that bugs me. I don't care WTF you do you to your own car, house, etc., as long as that shjt doesn't harm anyone other than the Darwin-award contestant.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is John Candy in the back seat?


First thing I thought of.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

KeiCar said:


>


I spy with my little eye.....a leg sticking out. Seems the landing wasn't as soft as it first looked


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yep. Athletic shoe on (hopefully) left foot sticking outta the drivers window.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Strange Mud said:


> I spy with my little eye.....a leg sticking out. Seems the landing wasn't as soft as it first looked


Right foot firmly on brake for safety, prevents further movement of the compromised vehicle. Good move... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> I spy with my little eye.....a leg sticking out. Seems the landing wasn't as soft as it first looked


Check to see if passengers need help after crash before taking pics for interwebs?
Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>














> Via Google Translate.
> 
> The driver of the spectacular VeStem accident, the speedier "professional" (VIDEO PHOTO)
> 
> ...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

You know what would be tight? Painting the taillights to match the rest of the car.
Won't that be dangerous?
Nah, I'll cut little Impalas out of the paint for the light to shine through









Also, seems legit:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yep. Ton of those alongside the Donks in our hood.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Check to see if passengers need help after crash before taking pics for interwebs?
> Ain't nobody got time for that!


I admit, I would shoot photos first


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Claff said:


>


This makes me mad on so many levels.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That S-10 isn't that bad. Those were pretty cool in the 90s. I'm sure there are still some mini-truck louvers out there that would pick that up.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I would be much more interested in that 924 .


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

2K CC said:


>



A Fiat in Pepto Bismol pink? C'mon son, you can do better than that:laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> A Fiat in Pepto Bismol pink? C'mon son, you can do better than that:laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


 

horror!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2K CC said:


> horror!!


Gets posted every once in a while.
I actually made a thread about it ten years ago or so...
It was local to me (at the time) and I caught it at a local show and shine.

Bullet Proof.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

2K CC said:


>


Pepto Dismal.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Gets posted every once in a while.
> I actually made a thread about it ten years ago or so...
> It was local to me (at the time) and I caught it at a local show and shine.
> 
> Bullet Proof.


In a show??? Horror show!!! LOL
What car was it built on? I can’t tell.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

2K CC said:


> In a show??? Horror show!!! LOL
> What car was it built on? I can’t tell.


The front looks like a Cutlass.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> The front looks like a Cutlass.


Yep, they just tacked that Corvette bumper on and called it done. The trunk lid still is cut for the taillights of the Cutlass. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I found the old thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...om-today-at-a-local-shine-and-show-(big-pics)


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Warning.....Vertical video ahead:laugh:. Quite the load rating on this truck....Maybe not DIW just DINMS?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Pepto Dismal.


:laugh:

Excellent.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I found the old thread.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...om-today-at-a-local-shine-and-show-(big-pics)


LOL
Bullet proof! That’s funny


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Excellent.


Indeed!! LOL


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

@McMike said:


> That S-10 isn't that bad. Those were pretty cool in the 90s. I'm sure there are still some mini-truck louvers out there that would pick that up.


What you did there. I see it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

https://www.carscoops.com/2018/05/aznom-atulux-coachbuilt-ram-doesnt-know-truck-suv-sedan/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Why? What is the point of that? Especially for $263k. The only way these women are getting in the back of that thing is if you are paying them and giving them free champagne.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

As in if when you say "free champagne" you mean cocaine then yes I agree with you.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Why wouldn't you just start with a Escalade, and do some minor modifications to move the rear passengers back?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


I can just see that little wheel vaporizing at 30 mph... :laugh:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess he needs the phone to be in his field of view at all times.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

^^

I think they took 'cone intake filter' a bit too literally.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Hippy was pining for an organic cone filter...


----------



## Old Troublemaker (Mar 27, 2018)

TaaT said:


>




https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...pounds-of-pine-cones-in-car-engine/ar-AAxkvmk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


Thank goodness he attached the safety chains to each other!

Also, I'm sure the caster bolts are all 10.9 grade hardware.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


> I guess he needs the phone to be in his field of view at all times.


It is a new feature called the HeadsUpYour*** Display. It's optional.


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

boogetyboogety said:


> I can just see that little wheel vaporizing at 30 mph... :laugh:


What I'm thinking is that the Smart with that awful looking hitch is just used to move the boat around the parking lot. Looks like a lot of trailers. Picturing this boat being towed behind an RV with the Smart Car sideways on the back. And they cant back the RV to the boat ramp. It's not pretty, but it's not for public roads.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

HaystackMalone said:


> What I'm thinking is that the Smart with that awful looking hitch is just used to move the boat around the parking lot. Looks like a lot of trailers. Picturing this boat being towed behind an RV with the Smart Car sideways on the back. And they cant back the RV to the boat ramp. It's not pretty, but it's not for public roads.


Ah. That makes sense. But I liked the sense of impending doom much better, thanks...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

HaystackMalone said:


> What I'm thinking is that the Smart with that awful looking hitch is just used to move the boat around the parking lot. Looks like a lot of trailers. Picturing this boat being towed behind an RV with the Smart Car sideways on the back. *And they cant back the RV to the boat ramp.* It's not pretty, but it's not for public roads.


I’d love to see that Smart back it down the boat ramp on video. :laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

The front had yellow around the headlights, around the grille… maybe DINMS. I think it was a way to make this car even uglier.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

2K CC said:


> The front had yellow around the headlights, around the grille… maybe DINMS. I think it was a way to make this car even uglier.


What's worse is that this is stock...yes, they come this way. Nissan Juke Color Studio

Here's one i saw a couple of years ago and was able to take a photo from train using a potato.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

trbochrg said:


> What's worse is that this is stock...yes, they come this way. Nissan Juke Color Studio
> 
> Here's one i saw a couple of years ago and was able to take a photo from train using a potato.


…good taste, Nissan!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know this is DINMS... but just painting your steelies red and covering your whatever with crappy flat paint * does not *make it a _bleeping_ "rat rod".

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-dodge-ram-1500-rat-rod/6579815899.html



> 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 Rat Rod - $4999 (Knoxville)


Tho must admit I like the wheels.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I know this is DINMS... but just painting your steelies red and covering your whatever with crappy flat paint * does not *make it a _bleeping_ "rat rod".
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-dodge-ram-1500-rat-rod/6579815899.html
> 
> ...


seconded


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

no, but putting Rat Rod in the ad increases price by 17.38%


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ It's like the bag-hook for some VW trunks, except inverted. Huh, might work as a parachute using 2 plastic grocery bags to slow down that beast after a run at full pounce.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't think of a better way to spend $4,650


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Any cop that saw that on the road would have to give them a citation.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ and a psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Any cop that saw that on the road would have to give them a citation.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


>


That was a much better Citation


















Also, why, just why?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Turbo II said:


> Also, why, just why?


Driven by a real nag!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Turbo II said:


> Also, why, just why?



Guess she got back her old nose


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Why? What is the point of that? Especially for $263k. The only way these women are getting in the back of that thing is if you are paying them and giving them free champagne.


Red neck proms and weddings


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Spotted this special edition S4 AMG Accord on the way to work today..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

psykokid said:


> Spotted this special edition S4 AMG Accord on the way to work today..


Snap! That's a prototype, I can't believe you were lucky enough to see one in the wild!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Snap! That's a prototype, I can't believe you were lucky enough to see one in the wild!


Please delete.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Please delete.


please blur the plate, thats my friends car...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Snap! That's a prototype, I can't believe you were lucky enough to see one in the wild!



True, this must have been it running in heavy camo last week..










glad to see they are running it with the covers off..


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Micromanagers in any context. No.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Snap! That's a prototype, I can't believe you were lucky enough to see one in the wild!


Tune by AMG.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Apparently so...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Apparently so...


Oh, c'mon! At least they grammared "Ford" properly!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Just saw a donk build of a Honda del Sol or Sol or whatever the little green frog lookin' thing was.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> I can't think of a better way to spend $4,650


I uhhh.....kind of dig that. Is it RWD now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I uhhh.....kind of dig that. Is it RWD now?


No it's still FWD. You just sit backward.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No it's still FWD. You just sit backward.


Must be hard to control unless you’ve spent a lot of time on a forklift.

:laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

patrikman said:


> I uhhh.....kind of dig that. Is it RWD now?


I was told RWD with an iron duke in back now...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I ain't even mad, that's impressive.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

todras said:


>


Ouch.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> I ain't even mad, that's impressive.


I'd imagine this happens often on poorly maintained older cars with non ventilated discs (usually only rear axle, right?).


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BongTechnician said:


> I'd imagine this happens often on poorly maintained older cars with non ventilated discs (usually only rear axle, right?).


not really. thats a TON of material those brakes burnt through. usually at that point the inner pad would have disintegrated and the caliper cup would have hit the rotor and broke causing the brakes to fail. looks like someone just kept slapping pads on it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> not really. thats a TON of material those brakes burnt through. usually at that point the inner pad would have disintegrated and the caliper cup would have hit the rotor and broke causing the brakes to fail. looks like someone just kept slapping pads on it


But the rotor is rather smooth- no lips, grooves.

Maybe somebody has a rotor lathe at home and went too far?

And did I dream it.. or was there really a commercial (5+?) years ago for special abrasive brake pads you installed that turned your rotors (while you ran the car on jacks or something)?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And did I dream it.. or was there really a commercial (5+?) years ago for special abrasive brake pads you installed that turned your rotors (while you ran the car on jacks or something)?


You weren't dreaming. That being said; The best rotor machines are used on the car (totally different topic, I know).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The next level.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


> The next level.


Lightweight AND vented?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> You weren't dreaming. .


You remember the name?
I googled and could't find sh*t.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw this at my local convenient store, I'm not sure what's going on here!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


> The next level.


Where I used to sell parts a customer came in (I wasn't there at the time) with the ring and the hub just like that from his MGB. Yes, they had been driving on the backing plates for a long time, but even _they_ wore through. He was eventually braking on the caliper pistons! I don't know how in the hell the seals didn't pop out, but they didn't. At least not until the rotor finally went away. There would've been no braking at that point no matter if the system were sealed or not!


The scariest part? The customer _still_ had no clue. He came in the store with the ring and the hub and said "I need one of these and one of these!" I wish I were joking.

The woman I worked with was literally speechless. She looked up the rotor, went back and got them and told him "That used to look like this." (shows customer rotor) It wasn't until that point that he was ever scared.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


GM legal would have fits seeing all that stuff hanging off the ignition switch. But the rest, I would imagine this is how Lebowski would drive.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

KeiCar said:


> Apparently so...


See, that's the thing I never understood. I'm not saying that illegal immigrants should now come swarming in from everywhere, but ultimately that's what US was built upon, and ancestors of that person are immigrants too. Just because someone may not speak or write English 100% properly doesn't mean that they are not here legally/not looking to legalize themselves. Plus I know many people who are here legally either as US Citizens or Green Card holders that may not be native level speakers, but some of them worrk their butts off harder than others around them. There's things like so called Green Card and Work Visas, not to mention that many illegal immigrants pay taxes, but that's another story. It's weird too, because US is very tolerant, but then again there's stuff like this.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> See, that's the thing I never understood...


Welp, there goes this thread. beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Turbo II said:


> See, that's the thing I never understood.


See, if they not used Comic Sans 96 Pt font, they could of fit all the words.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That must be the special "German car fluid leaks cost too damn much to fix" parking area.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Or, flying carpet parking.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

flygliii said:


> ^ Or, flying carpet parking.


Then the 6 coupe is double parked.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Welp, there goes this thread. beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Claff said:


>


If I ever have a car that looks like that, it’ll have a hipster windshield banner that’s says ‘salvage title.’


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

How are we going to send nudes if he doesn't include his phone number? He needs to include his phone number.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


>


What did you do?
Did you just get a shop to straighten the frame and gave zero fuchs on looks so you could afford the repair?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> What did you do?
> Did you just get a shop to straighten the frame and gave zero fuchs on looks so you could afford the repair?


I'm thinking that's what they use to drift in on the weekends, but use it as their daily because they clearly can't afford 2 cars :laugh: Can't you tell by the "race" seats and the removable steering wheel


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

3L3M3NT said:


> removable steering wheel


Please don't overlook the fact that there's a removable steering wheel on the dashboard, while there's also a non-removable steering wheel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> How are we going to send nudes if he doesn't include his phone number? He needs to include his phone number.


That’s probably his instagram account name with the __ between send and nudes.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> If I ever have a car that looks like that, it’ll have a hipster windshield banner that’s says ‘salvage title.’


:laugh:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Needs fuzzy dice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not even sure what the car used to be. I didn't get a good look at the front.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Not even sure what the car used to be. I didn't get a good look at the front.


2000-2006 Honda Insight turned into a 3-wheeler [sobs uncontrollably]. What a great DIW example. :facepalm:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Claff said:


> Please don't overlook the fact that there's a removable steering wheel on the dashboard, while there's also a non-removable steering wheel.


Drifter's Ed car?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Yay, Monday!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Claff said:


> Please don't overlook the fact that there's a removable steering wheel on the dashboard, while there's also a non-removable steering wheel.


:laugh:

those GTR Black wheels are worth more than the car


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Perhaps not DIW, but just the futility of a map chat about lane discipline gets it a nod in my book...


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

3L3M3NT said:


> I'm thinking that's what they use to drift in on the weekends, but use it as their daily because they clearly can't afford 2 cars :laugh: Can't you tell by the "race" seats and the removable steering wheel


Except we don't have any drifting events around here(that I've ever heard of). AutoX occasionally, but mostly it's just a garbage car...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Perhaps not DIW, but just the futility of a map chat about lane discipline gets it a nod in my book...


They need these as physical road signs at all entrances from Maryland. I swear, they all hog the left lane


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

Egz said:


> They need these as physical road signs at all entrances from Maryland. I swear, they all hog the left lane


 Please tell me you're not from the NOVA area....the only place in the world where drivers consistently merge onto the highway at high (good) rate of speed, then slam on their brakes for no apparent reason whatsoever. Oh, not to mention the world of cut-off's with a finger pointing out the window, signaling their swerve-inducing maneuver instead of using their blinker and waiting their turn to switch lanes. Every time I'm on the DC beltway I almost die


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> Please tell me you're not from the NOVA area....the only place in the world where drivers consistently merge onto the highway at high (good) rate of speed, then slam on their brakes for no apparent reason whatsoever. Oh, not to mention the world of cut-off's with a finger pointing out the window, signaling their swerve-inducing maneuver instead of using their blinker and waiting their turn to switch lanes. Every time I'm on the DC beltway I almost die


when its not being overtaken by roving motorcycle gangs blocking the highways

Man DC is a scary place


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> Please tell me you're not from the NOVA area....the only place in the world where drivers consistently merge onto the highway at high (good) rate of speed, then slam on their brakes for no apparent reason whatsoever. Oh, not to mention the world of cut-off's with a finger pointing out the window, signaling their swerve-inducing maneuver instead of using their blinker and waiting their turn to switch lanes. Every time I'm on the DC beltway I almost die


No, that space is it's own special hell that they have created upon themselves. I avoid NOVA as much as possible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From this thread. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ I mean, if you're gonna tailgate anyway it'll give you something to watch.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

flygliii said:


> ^ I mean, if you're gonna tailgate anyway it'll give you something to watch.


On that train of thought... what would you play to get somebody off your ass that was tailgating?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ gay porn, politics, Oprah, YouTube car accident compilations, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

flygliii said:


> ^ gay porn, politics, Oprah, YouTube car accident compilations, etc.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Right! Or the nun on BBC that had an art show. Sister Wendy, or something? :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


This made me chuckle. It could be worse, they could have cut the tail off leaving a sharp remnant, that would have triggered me.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Noooooo!!!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

TaaT said:


> ziptie splice


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

S1ack said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

>


I dunno... If you've gotta get home, that would work.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ might be as far as ya'd get, too


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

S1ack said:


>


That's one way to do an isolated ground


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I dunno... If you've gotta get home, that would work.


Keep it handy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

skydive_007 said:


> Keep it handy:


Oh please, I would insulate it with a sock, beer bottle, or similar.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

jaystone said:


> That's one way to do an isolated ground


Well, it is a floating ground...


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice - you midweek guys clean off the road for us weekend losers 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> Keep it handy


I'm thinking more than one, maybe?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Egz said:


> Well, it is a floating ground...


Floating ground....meh

Floating neutral, NOW we're talking! Toss in a high leg delta and we're in business

Sorry, electrician humor


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Oh please, I would insulate it with a sock, beer bottle, or similar.


speaking of ... Wouldn't this be fine if they had wrapped it with foil tape ?? that ish is awesome for electrical repairs ... right ?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I dunno... If you've gotta get home, that would work.


Maybe, but if you are just trying to get home, a lineman's splice would be far more effective than a zip tie.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Wait, is that a bag of dirt or weed? I thought it was weed and totally missed the joke. :banghead::laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

whiteboy1 said:


> Wait, is that a bag of dirt or weed? I thought it was weed and totally missed the joke. :banghead:


What weed have you seen that is brown and chunky like that?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What weed have you seen that is brown and chunky like that?


I thought something similarly tbh. 
Hashish?


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Well, a Chicago south side dime bag back in the day looked pretty bad.


However, these days up here, we have all sorts of stuff. A veritable cornucopia of options.



BTW: I work at a electric utility company and some of my buddies are having fun with this page as well.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

jaystone said:


> Floating ground....meh
> 
> Floating neutral, NOW we're talking! Toss in a high leg delta and we're in business
> 
> Sorry, electrician humor


220, 221, whatever it takes! :laugh:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

ElectroMike said:


> 220, 221, whatever it takes! :laugh:



Its always good to see a quality Mr.Mom reference.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

You engineers will love this


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ What ever happened to the Winston Smith quote you had in your signature? It always made me laugh.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> You engineers will love this


holy hack-n-wack death trap... :what: ... glad i dont live anywhere near that POS...


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> You engineers will love this


This dude should be reported to the authorities.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

VdubXXIV said:


> This dude should be reported to the authorities.


Indeed
That’s not only a death trap, he can kill someone that has nothing to do with his stupidity…


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That dude's approach to cars in general is scary enough, _even without_ that sketch-balls camber mod. "I think its called EBS? ABS? Automatic brake system, but I've been driving without it for 2 years, I just drive carefully"

Wow.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MrMook said:


> That dude's approach to cars in general is scary enough, _even without_ that sketch-balls camber mod. "I think its called EBS? ABS? Automatic brake system, but I've been driving without it for 2 years, I just drive carefully"
> 
> Wow.


For as many kids who only get their advice, tips, and tricks from youTube, your boy Sonny should not have a car channel.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

not sure if it belongs here or the ultimate parking thread


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Making a key even more complicated and expensive to replace. Yea BMW! :screwy:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Making a key even more complicated and expensive to replace. Yea BMW! :screwy:


We will all be better off once we can just use our cellphones to start cars. Or the chip in your wrist. Or the barcode on your neck.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Or the chip in your wrist. Or the barcode on your neck.


I'm well ahead of the game then.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm well ahead of the game then.


I have a chip in my elbow and a rock in my forearm.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I have a chip in my elbow and a rock in my forearm.


A dorito and meth? Seems like an odd way to start a car.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> A dorito and meth? Seems like an odd way to start a car.


It gets **** done though.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> A dorito and meth? Seems like an odd way to start a car.


I think it’s God’s way of saying I should ride less and drive more, fortunately I wasn’t baptized and I am free to do as I see fit without consequence or shame.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Yesterday, We saw the posterchild for why Maryland should really consider some level of yearly safety inspection. 










I snapped the pic because the car reminded me of what at least 1/4 of the cars in Argentina looked like.
Later... after watching him drive, passing people on the shoulder, cutting people off from right/left turn lanes, and in one instance, *going around a traffic circle the wrong way* to get ahead of 2 cars, I though it was possible that he was fleeing the scene of whatever caused this.

All that effort, and he was only 4 cars ahead of us when we finally entered our neighborhood, and my wife wasn't even trying to keep up with him.
I'm going to take a bike ride today and see if he lives where I think he does.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> I snapped the pic because the car reminded me of what at least 1/4 of the cars in Argentina looked like.


No joke. I've travelled a lot. We spent most of December in Argentina a coupla years ago. Rode in a few nicer private cars, but it was the taxis that raised my eyebrow. We would hail a cab then plan to wait for a second taxi since we were 6 people minimum, 7 max (we were visiting friends with kids, in addition to our 1) and because the cabs seem to be 1.2 seconds apart. Most cabbies would try to stuff us all in..."the kids don't need seatbelts, just have them sit low so the cops don't see them..." that's typical of many countries, but was our daughter's first sardine can taxi experience while her friends there were used to it. I loved it there and want to go again.
:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Making a key even more complicated and expensive to replace. Yea BMW! :screwy:


Typical Germans: "It has _about _a 985-foot range."

If only she said 983 feet.

:laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

patrikman said:


> not sure if it belongs here or the ultimate parking thread


The worst part about this image is that that Jeep model both exists, and that someone specced it in that color.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> The worst part about this image is that that Jeep model both exists, and that someone specced it in that color.



But Salt Life my dude!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> Yesterday, We saw the posterchild for why Maryland should really consider some level of yearly safety inspection.


I'm surprised it doesn't have Historic plates.


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> ^ What ever happened to the Winston Smith quote you had in your signature? It always made me laugh.


Was that the half brick in the tree one?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BluMagic said:


> Was that the half brick in the tree one?


I can't remember any of the content other than the username and getting a chuckle every time. I've been perusing his old posts but can't find it.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Saw it on other forum and found it belonged here too.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That car looks pretty dangerous. I'm not sure if I wood drive it.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

KeiCar said:


>


Trying to air condition the apartment?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2K CC said:


> Saw it on other forum and found it belonged here too.


Dat panel gap!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I can't remember any of the content other than the username and getting a chuckle every time. I've been perusing his old posts but can't find it.


If your sig is updated it changes all of them retroactively. You ain’t gonna find it. :/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


annnnnnd this thread is derailed. I have concrete proof.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> If your sig is updated it changes all of them retroactively. You ain’t gonna find it. :/


No I was going through WinstonSmith84's old posts hoping I could find his post that BlueMagic had in his sig. Either way, it was a fruitless endeavor. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> No I was going through WinstonSmith84's old posts hoping I could find his post that BlueMagic had in his sig. Either way, it was a fruitless endeavor. :laugh:


omg


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Why no cones tho


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> Why no cones tho


Everywhere can't be an autocross 11/10 of the time.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> Why no cones tho


yup... no red tape ? this was probably not the drivers fault


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> annnnnnd this thread is derailed. I have concrete proof.



Excellent!


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> No I was going through WinstonSmith84's old posts hoping I could find his post that BlueMagic had in his sig. Either way, it was a fruitless endeavor. :laugh:


maybe, she's doing it right and we've all been doing it wrong this whole time...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ kinda like parking nose- or tail-in in cul-de-sacs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> Why no cones tho


looks like, the fence is temporarily open


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> No I was going through WinstonSmith84's old posts hoping I could find his post that BlueMagic had in his sig. Either way, it was a fruitless endeavor. :laugh:


In her defense... there are some seriously oblivious self centered a-hats that "park" their large vehicles anywhere because parking it correctly or out of the way of traffic flow is hard. That may have been the only way she could get to a empty pump when she pulled in.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

PainKiller said:


> yup... no red tape ? this was probably not the drivers fault


I'm not gonna go that far, but when you're setting up construction like that you have to know people are stupid and prepare for it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> I'm not gonna go that far, but when you're setting up construction like that you have to know people are stupid and prepare for it


The workers are the cones. They weren't doing their job.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


> The workers are the cones. They weren't doing their job.


exactly, if you open a construction fence then you stand by to flag it until it is closed, there are NO exceptions for this rule. You open it, you flag it. 

All those ***holes standing around... it is their fault.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

TaaT said:


> looks like, the fence is temporarily open


But where the hell were they going? What were they aiming at? It doesn't look like they tried to turn at all. :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> annnnnnd this thread is derailed. I have concrete proof.


Yeah, but no hard evidence.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Warning: Andy trigger


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Warning: Andy trigger


To be fair, she is from Phuket.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> To be fair, she is from Phuket.



To be fair, its not pronounced the way you think its pronounced


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> To be fair, she is from Phuket.


Yeah, phucket!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> In her defense... there are some seriously oblivious self centered a-hats that "park" their large vehicles anywhere because parking it correctly or out of the way of traffic flow is hard. That may have been the only way she could get to a empty pump when she pulled in.


If only it would the photo could have captured a wider view of the rest of the lot. 

She also blocked the diesel pump so all is forgiven.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> She also blocked the diesel pump so all is forgiven.


I mean, for that alone I think it's DIR... I hope she went in and took her time picking out some hot dogs or nachos... then before she pulled away, she put a bag over the diesel pump ....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I mean, for that alone I think it's DIR... I hope she went in and took her time picking out some hot dogs or nachos... then before she pulled away, *she put a bag over the diesel pump* ....


That would be horrible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Even Tesla windows have ludicrous mode.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Even Tesla windows have ludicrous mode.


It was trying to eject the glass for having that crap tint job on it


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> It was trying to eject the glass for having that crap tint job on it


That's just how they come from the factory now that they are a "real" car company.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> It was trying to eject the glass for having that crap tint job on it


Tintz ejectz


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> It was trying to eject the glass for having that crap tint job on it





Metallitubby said:


> Tintz ejectz


AKA "throwing shade"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Throwing an uppercut to a close by pedestrian.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Found this on a forum.... poor Beetle!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeiCar said:


>


You need a maid in the mountains too, I guess 

Or you get AIDS from mountain wildlife ️?

I'm missing the message somehow.

Edit- it's water sloshing around ? Even more confused...

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> You need a maid in the mountains too, I guess
> 
> Or you get AIDS from mountain wildlife ️?
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess it's sloshing water with cleaning bubbles floating up. 

Either way at first glance it definitely looks like YouveGotAids.com :what: They should have only capitalize the M and left rest in lower case.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Jesus Christ!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Jesus Christ!


IDK.. looks more like the prince of darkness, Satan, to me.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

KeiCar said:


>


DIR, trunk for your junk :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is probably a pet peeve for many here.
The dealership slathering armor all over everything.
Warning- graphic content:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.











How to make a genuine leather wrapped steering wheel look like cheap plastic. :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I used to do something like this when I detailed, HOWEVER you are supposed to wipe it off afterwards with a microfiber towel. This leave just enough shine on certain surfaces, so they look newer without feeling slimy and super glossy. Whoever did that car was lazy.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

My brother was once detailing my dad's (now mine) Scirocco. He was maybe 14 years old. My dad came home from work the next day and asked "Did you Armor All my (leather) steering wheel!? I almost lost control when my hands slipped off the slippery wheel." #lessonlearned


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> I used to do something like this when I detailed, HOWEVER you are supposed to wipe it off afterwards with a microfiber towel. This leave just enough shine on certain surfaces, so they look newer without feeling slimy and super glossy. Whoever did that car was lazy.


303 Aerospace is far better in that regard but probably costs more which is why Armor-All gets used.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Peruvian supercar spotted


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Those headlights :what:


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

PainKiller said:


> Those headlights :what:


Scion TC?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

WALS1 said:


> Scion TC?


KAAKOW!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

2K CC said:


> Found this on a forum.... poor Beetle!


This is the “doing it wrong” thread just for Beetles, lol.

https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=149769


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

fR3ZNO said:


> This is the “doing it wrong” thread just for Beetles, lol.
> 
> https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=149769


 Cool!
Poor beetles indeed!!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-bayliff-packard-lincoln/6641206788.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Also not something you see every day: a C5 Corvette turned into a retro 1930s tribute car by way of Audi TT.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1988-Chevrolet-Corvette-AUDI-TT-CUSTOM-COUPE-LS1-1800-MI/142869985551?hash=item2143b6f90f%3Ag%3ARwIAAOSwwWJavnXP&_sacat=0&_nkw=audi+tt+corvette&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Doing it Wrong?
more like Doing it Whip.
I would totally drive it. :laugh:
(but not pay for it)


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-bayliff-packard-lincoln/6641206788.html


🤮


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-bayliff-packard-lincoln/6641206788.html


I would drive the **** out of that.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-bayliff-packard-lincoln/6641206788.html



Doing it confused

So most of what we see in this thread are personal projects that people make themselves, albeit quite poorly / comically.

This Lincoln _thing _is a kit, was it not? So a company designed this, signed off on it and think its looked good enough to market and sell. And someone out there said "Hey, this looks pretty darn swell" and actually bought the damn thing and had it fitted. What, how, why!:banghead:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

2K CC said:


> Cool!
> Poor beetles indeed!!


Speaking of which:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/1969-vw-bug-customized/6644670726.html


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Poor beetle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Truck was clearly overloaded with rocks, but that wasn't the most terrifying part. 










God help us all.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

WTF! Is that a railroad spike embedded into the tire?!?!?!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ the latest run-flat technology update includes run-with-a-spike-in-it.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found some rare factory DIW. This thing popped up on CL and I thought for sure it was some homemade hack job, but nope. This was actually produced and sold by a company.

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-siata-spring-fiat/6648706865.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> I found some rare factory DIW. This thing popped up on CL and I thought for sure it was some homemade hack job, but nope. This was actually produced and sold by a company.
> 
> https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-siata-spring-fiat/6648706865.html


i kinda dig it, for it's era


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

2K CC said:


>


Oh no, DINMS!


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

CodeMan said:


> Oh no, DINMS!


Well, maybe you’re right, lowered vehicles never caught my attention. 
But getting a pickup truck and damned it useless for its purpose (a pickup truck), isn’t right to me, imho.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

2K CC said:


> Well, maybe you’re right, lowered vehicles never caught my attention.
> But getting a pickup truck and damned it useless for its purpose (a pickup truck), isn’t right to me, imho.




Wait, what's the purpose of a pick up truck? Isn't it to carry stuff in the bed? It's not a super duty set up for towing, but this truck can still do most of the same stuff. I bet payload may decrease a bit.



Edit: I totally have this same fun argument with my wife. She thinks all trucks should be stock or lifted, since they're trucks. I always argue trucks are for duty and hauling stuff in the bed. lowering it makes it easier!:laugh:


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

2K CC said:


> Well, maybe you’re right, lowered vehicles never caught my attention.
> But getting a pickup truck and damned it useless for its purpose (a pickup truck), isn’t right to me, imho.


That truck is useless how? Looks like even though it's slammed there's still plenty of bed space, and it should be able to tow things just fine, so... it's useless because of your misconceptions? How many other things in the world are useless because of your lack of knowledge about them?

DINMS at worst, and looks like a pretty cool truck actually. Definitely not "doing it wrong".


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

whiteboy1 said:


> I always argue trucks are for duty and hauling stuff in the bed. lowering it makes it easier!:laugh:


You're not wrong, plus a truck that is slammed on airbag springs still has the possibility of having a usable payload capacity by simply adding air to the rear springs to maintain desired ride height.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

The caddy I posted above still has bed space so he must be DINMS :thumbdown:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

WALS1 said:


> That truck is useless how? Looks like even though it's slammed there's still plenty of bed space, and it should be able to tow things just fine, so... it's useless because of your misconceptions? How many other things in the world are useless because of your lack of knowledge about them?
> 
> DINMS at worst, and looks like a pretty cool truck actually. Definitely not "doing it wrong".


I agree the bed is still there, not sure if is wide enough to be used because the wheel wells were huge, so bed has maybe 2’ in between the wells. Also when you have a pickup truck it is always good to have some clearance. If you need to use a trailer, it will be awkward, unless the trailer is also lowered. But hey, that is my point of view, and you have yours, so it might be not wrong for you, and it is still wrong to me. We don’t need to agree always!! 

Peace! Today is Friday finally


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

whiteboy1 said:


> Wait, what's the purpose of a pick up truck? Isn't it to carry stuff in the bed? It's not a super duty set up for towing, but this truck can still do most of the same stuff. I bet payload may decrease a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I totally have this same fun argument with my wife. She thinks all trucks should be stock or lifted, since they're trucks. I always argue trucks are for duty and hauling stuff in the bed. lowering it makes it easier!:laugh:


 that’s true you can use the tailgate as ramp! Good catch!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

2K CC said:


> We don’t need to agree always!!
> 
> Peace! Today is Friday finally




Yup!

:beer::beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

AZGolf said:


> You're not wrong, plus a truck that is slammed on airbag springs still has the possibility of having a usable payload capacity by simply adding air to the rear springs to maintain desired ride height.


yep.... just because it is slammed doesnt automatically make it useless....


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


DIR :thumbup: A connected driving experience.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jddaigle said:


> DIR :thumbup: A connected driving experience.


I would try to find a different one so I could say, "Dillon, you son of a shift!" every tine I grabbed it.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

​


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I've actually noticed quite a few vehicles running down the highway like this.
Not brand new cars... but definitely not rough beaters either.
Always a Toyota or Nissan.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yep, I see that constantly in our 'hood. Home Depot must do well here on selling duct tape alone!


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> yep.... just because it is slammed doesnt automatically make it useless....


Try driving it in north east during the winter.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Turbo II said:


> Try driving it in north east during the winter.


Then just air it up and you are fine.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Turbo II said:


> Try driving it in north east during the winter.


somebody jelly


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4 banger CVT car + towing.
Bets on how long it lasted?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> 4 banger CVT car + towing.
> Bets on how long it lasted?


Long time. Within the car's towing capacity.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Long time. Within the car's towing capacity.


You think the trailer and boat is less than 1 kip?
Don't forget GVWR and tongue weight.
The back of the car looks low....


googles.

Looks like 200 lbs tongue weight max.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> You think the trailer and boat is less than 1 kip?
> Don't forget GVWR and tongue weight.
> The back of the car looks low....
> 
> ...



You think he is towing a 14' aluminum boat cross country?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You think he is towing a 14' aluminum boat cross country?


Yeah, I found the thread that pic came from.
He said that boat and trailer was 1 kip and the car did fine.
But he did say the car did not do fine pulling this (with cargo in car).











I guess I am just am overly cautious when it comes to towing with a car.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> I've actually noticed quite a few vehicles running down the highway like this.
> Not brand new cars... but definitely not rough beaters either.
> Always a Toyota or Nissan.


Funny you mention this, a white Nissan Rogue passed me the other day on the freeway with the rear bumper hanging off even worse than that Altima. I realize people don't always have the $ to get dents and minor accidents fixed, but this is a safety hazard for other vehicles.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Turbo II said:


> Try driving it in north east during the winter.


Wait, are you saying that all 2WD trucks run and hide when the great north winter comes? There is nothing different about the way these trucks drive in comparison to any other 2WD truck. And if it's ride height your concerned with, they're on air suspension, and have the ability to adjust ride height as needed.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> 4 banger CVT car + towing.
> Bets on how long it lasted?


Longer than all the dismembered bodies he has stuffed in the trunk that are making it look like the boat is the part that's wrong.

It is an Altima, after all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I guess I am just am overly cautious when it comes to towing with a car.


Americans are pussies when it comes to towing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Americans are pussies when it comes to towing.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

those aluminum runabouts weigh next to nothing man


----------



## Prancing Moose (Mar 21, 2018)

I feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Americans are pussies when it comes to towing.


That's a nice landing gear on that trailer, it should make life a lot easier in a tight spot.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I see a lada regret in her future.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know, I think she will put it behind her.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

It's a lot to carry on her shoulder(s)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Don't be Russian in to do anything foolish without thinking it through first.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't make out the plate. Was hoping a clever message.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally a legitimate medical reason to use Krokodil.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Conditions for picture were not good but you can see the beauty... he should get a ticket for such monstrosity IMO. 
Actually I’m not sure if this is allowed.


----------



## zeeMkv (Aug 7, 2014)

2K CC said:


> Conditions for picture were not good but you can see the beauty... he should get a ticket for such monstrosity IMO.
> Actually I’m not sure if this is allowed.


If it’s in South Africa it’s probably legal... https://www.cars.co.za/motoring_news/top-5-unique-south-african-car-security-innovations/42044/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Swangers.
You live in Houston and this is the first time you have seen them?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

zeeMkv said:


> If it’s in South Africa it’s probably legal... https://www.cars.co.za/motoring_news/top-5-unique-south-african-car-security-innovations/42044/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, Houston TX


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Swangers.
> You live in Houston and this is the first time you have seen them?


 No way, they are all over. But not always I can get a picture on the scene. Some months ago I posted a Cadillac on them, newer model. What a waste.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

2K CC said:


> No way, they are all over. But not always I can get a picture on the scene. Some months ago I posted a Cadillac on them, newer model. What a waste.


They are just wheels.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

That's one way to keep other vehicles from getting to close to you. :laugh: But I'm sure it's illegal to run them on your wheels. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Swangers.
> You live in Houston and this is the first time you have seen them?


They're the coolest.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> They're the coolest.


Do it.
I can probably get you a deal on a set.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

3L3M3NT said:


> That's one way to keep other vehicles from getting to close to you.


Or.....


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

This made me laugh.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Or.....


I was thinking that, but didn't wanna post that in case there were any bikers on here that might not take it as a joke. :laugh:

I saw it today on Instagram, where a car was signaling to change lanes as traffic was slowing down in the left lane and went to move to the right lane as some bikers were coming up and if they weren't speeding they would have had plenty of time to slow down or go around the car, but the guy follow his buddy decided to knock off the driver's side mirror. Apparently it's become a thing bikers do if they feel you didn't see them, cause you didn't check your side mirror. :facepalm: Talk about BS! :thumbdown:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Or.....


Lane splitting is illegal in Texas.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Lane splitting is illegal in Texas.


Illegal pretty much everywhere except California, because it's freaking dumb. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Do it.
> I can probably get you a deal on a set.


I learned a new word today. That word is #unholdin

I'm not exactly sure what the origin of the word is, but it's a swagner for "not cool" or "lame." Apparently, those wheels don't belong on a Vanagon. 

Can't do it.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Caught this aging specimen of Badassus Caucasius yesterday on my commute home - 








Tank Top :thumbup:
Cargo Shorts :thumbup::thumbup:
Doing 51 in the center lane of a 55mph highway during rush hour:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Adidas flippy floppies :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:








I docked 2 badass points off for the curious lack of a bull**** MC vest, POWMIA and Old Glory. He really could have made up the deficit with a sweet skull sticker on the helmet or "bitch fell off shirt"

Also saw somebody's coworker's Crosstrek (not doing it wrong in the least bit 'cept they should have been 6M turbo from the factory)









What a banger of a day


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

@McMike said:


> They're the coolest.



Can we see the driver's scarred up calves?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

cgvalant said:


> This made me laugh.


 what are we laughing at? you taking a picture with your phone while driving? i find your lack of safety _not_ funny.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> what are we laughing at? you taking a picture with your phone while driving? i find your lack of safety _not_ funny.


The plate is mounted only on the lower mounting holes.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> The plate is mounted only on the lower mounting holes.


oooooh :beer: dealer magnetic tags? a neighbor is a dealer, and often has tags just stuck wherever on the trunk.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

col.mustard said:


> what are we laughing at? you taking a picture with your phone while driving? i find your lack of safety _not_ funny.


I find the lack of pixels not funny.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> oooooh :beer: dealer magnetic tags? a neighbor is a dealer, and often has tags just stuck wherever on the trunk.


Since the plate number is whited out and the photo quality appears to be from a 2002 Sanyo SCP-5300 (first camera phone in the USA), I can't tell for sure. But it probably isn't a dealer plate and is mounted with screws.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL, you guys are funny. Not dealer tags, mounted on the bottom two holes. Pixelated as I had to crop the picture due to my distance from the car. CSI enhance skills not good.

Oh, and I was in the passenger seat.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


> Doing 51 in the center lane of a 55mph highway during rush hour


I can do t-shirts and even let the guns out sometimes, but never shorts, and OMG never flip flops.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I can do t-shirts and even let the guns out sometimes, but never shorts, and OMG never flip flops.


But hey, he’s wearing helmet!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Baltimoron said:


> Caught this aging specimen of Badassus Caucasius yesterday on my commute home -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is like 95% of the riders in Indiana if you just remove the helmet


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> They are just wheels.


Wheels? Looking at the picture I thought they were some kind of running boards. After South Africa was mentioned I figured that's how they would transfer 25 or more people to do some work. Not sure if South Africa is where that happens but it's what came to my mind.

And wheels they are, WOW!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


>


I had to look up what that handle on your hood was for. Thought it was for when you wanted to "play in the rough"


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

onebadbug said:


> Wheels? Looking at the picture I thought they were some kind of running boards. After South Africa was mentioned I figured that's how they would transfer 25 or more people to do some work. Not sure if South Africa is where that happens but it's what came to my mind.
> 
> And wheels they are, WOW!


When you mentioned South Africa I was thinking the flamethrower BMW.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> Caught this aging specimen of Badassus Caucasius yesterday on my commute home -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock The Gear.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Egz said:


> I had to look up what that handle on your hood was for. Thought it was for when you wanted to "play in the rough"


Is that a handle ??


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ James Bond gadget handle


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

PainKiller said:


> Is that a handle ??


?? 
A grab bar?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Claff said:


>


:laugh:... I’m sure he’s got a huge... lift kit... sweet knock-off raptor badges...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

7400 mile SSR with a manual and an underbite for $29,988

https://www.northfreewayhyundai.com...olet-SSR-ac01503b0a0e0ae74dbfa499b7cc171c.htm


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


New meaning to the term “soft roader“


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> New meaning to the term “soft roader“


Definitely not a "hard parker". :sly:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Claff said:


>


Looks like he likes it when the ladies rock the strap-on. Typical brodozer driver.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

From yesterday morning.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


>


Someone please reply with this and tell that they have your full support. It's 2018, and hate should not be tolerated.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Symmetry is over-rated...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Someone please reply with this and tell that they have your full support. It's 2018, and hate should not be tolerated.


There's a much higher number of A-A-ron Atwoods on FB than I expected, but I found him. While he may aspire to something like the model in the emblem, his reality is much less appealing.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

S1ack said:


> Symmetry is over-rated...


my favorite part is the added 5.4L badge just so we know he has 5.4L of spark plug breaking fury


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> my favorite part is the added 5.4L badge just so we know he has 5.4L of spark plug breaking fury


A buddy of mine had a 5.4, and told my how much he paid for spark plugs. I was the first time I had heard of it, so I started reading. 

People were posting photos of 5.4 plugs laid out as a trophy. 

"I got seven!"


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Hostile said:


> From yesterday morning.


Actually doing it right as BJs doesn't want you pulling in the opposite way, they even have signs indicating the hose will reach to the other side of your vehicle


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Actually doing it right as BJs doesn't want you pulling in the opposite way, they even have signs indicating the hose will reach to the other side of your vehicle


Nobody wants to go through a BJ backwards.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

@McMike said:


> A buddy of mine had a 5.4, and told my how much he paid for spark plugs. I was the first time I had heard of it, so I started reading.
> 
> People were posting photos of 5.4 plugs laid out as a trophy.
> 
> "I got seven!"


i still have a broken plug from the last time i did plugs on a 5.4 over 5 years ago :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Hostile said:


> From yesterday morning.


#cantreachthefuelfillerfriday





ImpeccableNEW said:


> they even have signs indicating the hose will reach to the other side of your vehicle


Judging how hard he's pulling on his hose, I'm guessing he's Irish.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hostile said:


> From yesterday morning.
> BJs Gas


Another thing Costco does right over BJs; fuel nozzles that give a proper reach around 

IMG_20180730_170849 by r, on Flickr


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Another thing Costco does right over BJs; fuel nozzles that give a proper reach around


The only problem with filling on the wrong side is that you are standing in the entry/exit lane. When you get another person to the left of this Fiesta also filling from the wrong side, and the 2 people standing in the lane where cars are supposed to drive.
I see this quite often at the station I go to, and I get the murder-glare when I want to squeeze between them.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Nobody wants to go through a BJ backwards.



I think that's a rusty trombone, as the kids call it. :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I find it funny when I go to BJs and see a couple people waiting for pumps when there are pumps available on the other side of the station but you can't see them without driving past the first row of pumps. Last time there I blew past the one car still waiting and found three pumps available on the other side. I know they want you to always go the same way and pull through but those rules don't apply to me.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

The entire car was covered in autozone chrome accents. I wish I had a better pic.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

definitely not low....


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

They are a bit pokey around town


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> definitely not low....


It has to be slow as well.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> definitely not low....


What if he is a BBQ champion?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, this guy has Zero motorcycle common sense. 









https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...-photo-of-motorcyclist-using-phone-on-highway


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Wow, this guy has Zero motorcycle common sense.


Electric Slide.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Wow, this guy has Zero motorcycle common sense.
> PHOTO
> https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...-photo-of-motorcyclist-using-phone-on-highway



Given that he is on a Zero Motorcycle, doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Given that he is on a Zero Motorcycle, doesn't that make sense?


Maybe
Zero bike and zero IQ


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2K CC said:


> Maybe
> Zero bike and zero IQ


The other option was "zero ****s given" Can't please everyone.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> The other option was "zero ****s given" Can't please everyone.


You got that right


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

For all we know, perhaps all his protective leather gear was neatly folded in his back pack.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


BROnco


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Wow, this guy has Zero motorcycle common sense.


He forgot to wear his flip flops.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FrankenBenz


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ElectroMike said:


> He forgot to wear his flip flops.


:laugh:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Could make a Donk out of that Bronco. 
Yes, a Donko. Or Donco.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> FrankenBenz


Puke-Benz or diarr-Benz


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> FrankenBenz


This is spartan.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I kinda like it. It's like a real life RC truck that you can drive.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> I kinda like it. It's like a real life RC truck that you can drive.


It's a great example of how wheels can make or break a vehicle. That is just a rolling stock change away from being the perfect Bronco.

Edit: and tint...remove the window tint...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Slvrblt said:


> It's a great example of how wheels can make or break a vehicle. That is just a rolling stock change away from being the perfect Bronco.
> 
> Edit: and tint...remove the window tint...


It needs more than just wheels. If you put stock wheels on it you’d wind up with something akin to Salvador Dali’s elephants.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Slvrblt said:


> It's a great example of how money doesn't buy taste.


reparado


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ No. Needs fire or a cliff, maybe both.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

flygliii said:


> ^ No. Needs a new dog house.


Fixed. 

I have absolutely no idea as to why this guy thinks this version of a "poor man's Superbird" would be a good idea, but at least it should be easy to change it back! :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

flygliii said:


> ^ No. Needs fire or a cliff, maybe both.


A Comet would be a better fit.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

flygliii said:


> ^ No. Needs fire or a cliff, maybe both.


Fire, then a cliff.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


>



1998 Ford Taurus + 1964 Mercury Comet = Forcury Tauret.

The builder obvious has ugly car Tourette's.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Tauret, Tourettes. You seein' whatcha did there? Gold.

Edit for my own poor spehlings.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Granted... could be as old as a 2010 model year.
But still.. that's some janky ars repair work.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Granted... could be as old as a 2010 model year.
> But still.. that's some janky ars repair work.


Crappy job for sure. I had to detail that. Future CPO 

Also had this. Not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Somebody created their magnum opus.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Somebody created their magnum opus.












This is a little disturbing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Crappy job for sure. I had to detail that. Future CPO
> 
> Also had this. Not sure if I like it or not.


Many decades of development and use has culminated in a widely used shift knob design that is ergonomic and attractive.










F**K IT.
Put a cue ball on it!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You know what do when you get barely tapped in the back bumper in heavy rush hour traffic in a busy turn lane?
You get out and block said traffic lane while you call everybody.
There wasn't even a scratch on her bumper btw.
I know there still could be damage.. but there is a huge parking lot <--- of the pic where they could have pulled in.
And it's a Juke.
Hitting it just makes it different, not uglier.










This one passed me while I was sitting at a light before I knew what it was an could snap a pic of the side.
But here it is later.


















I never got a good shot... but it's an A4 sedan (late 90's by the looks of it) that's had the entire roof cut off of it. 
I've seen this done.. but never to an Audi.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank god I purchased my Cayman from Dallas and not Houston.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you know how much Porsche charges for their RS Door Pull Strap Conversion Kit? This guy did it for under $1.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^
Sure hope the oil pump pick-up is in the front of the engine. :screwy:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

KeiCar said:


>


Too much rake ends up a shovel


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ or a snowplow.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Who wants a 10” exhaust tip on a Ford van?
El Komander!! And no fat chicks please.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^

Might have a PowerStroke. Gotta keep that bro look.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

2K CC said:


> Who wants a 10” exhaust tip on a Ford van?
> El Komander!! And no fat chicks please.


Drywall company? So this is your company vehicle and this is how you want to be scene representing said company? Ok.:screwy:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> Drywall company? So this is your company vehicle and this is how you want to be scene representing said company? Ok.:screwy:


LOL
No, not me nor my company. Just something funny that I saw on a gas station. 

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

2K CC said:


> LOL
> No, not me nor my company. Just something funny that I saw on a gas station.
> 
> Happy Labor Day!



No silly goose, I was pretty sure that wasn't _your _truck. Just speaking in general.:wave:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> No silly goose, I was pretty sure that wasn't _your _truck. Just speaking in general.:wave:


Gotcha!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://i.imgur.com/G8sitMU.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2K CC said:


> El Komander!! And no fat chicks please.


Have you ever gone so far as to trying to clean drywall dust out of fat rolls? That's solid advice right there.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


FTFY. The impressiveness of this was lost with just a url :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

20VT*J4 said:


> FTFY. The impressiveness of this was lost with just a url :laugh:


TaaT posts huge gifs, the url works better for some.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> 2K CC said:
> 
> 
> > El Komander!! And no fat chicks please.
> ...


Nothing a fire hose cant fix.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Surf Green said:


> Have you ever gone so far as to trying to clean drywall dust out of fat rolls? That's solid advice right there.





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Nothing a fire hose cant fix.


Something, something, dust her down and look for the wet spot.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Strap on a board and go diving.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

2K CC said:


> And no fat chicks please.


Always a classy sticker but even more so on the window of a rape van.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Always a classy sticker but even more so on the window of a rape van.


Just back back from a no cell phone dinner, and saw a gem.

A sticker that said I like my women like I like my trucks. Full sized.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Was stuck next to this Camry in traffic and for some reason kept looking at the side.
It just didn't look right... the color was right, but it didn't look right.
I fell back a bit to get a good look... *the entire side is bondo with a thin coat of color matched paint.*
Not the pillars- but the doors, fenders.. even rear fender opening.
It's a crap pic.. but hopefully you can see at least a little of what I saw.
Think about that that time.. and weight!
But is this Doing it Wrong... or saving a car for somebody needing a cheap car?
Though I wonder about the integrity of the repairs.
The rear wheel looks askew.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

For what its worth the guy does own an AMG product.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The Sage said:


> For what its worth the guy does own an AMG product.


Mercedes gives out free stickers with purchase like Apple and Yeti?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


Looks like they forgot to order the smoker’s package.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Looks like they forgot to order the smoker’s package.


"I can't believe this rental didn't come with an ashtray."


----------



## zeeMkv (Aug 7, 2014)

@McMike said:


> "I can't believe this rental didn't come with an ashtray."


“THATS IT... I’m not going to litter today...”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeffrey Dahmer had a buncha butts in the back of his car, too.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

KeiCar said:


>


Since this truck is going downhill all of the time, it should get better mileage. :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Thank god I purchased my Cayman from Dallas and not Houston.


How the hell is this legal?  He could catch a pedestrian at a crosswalk with those spinners. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Son said:


> How the hell is this legal?  He could catch a pedestrian at a crosswalk with those spinners. :screwy:


Ask Texas.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was going to say "this guy just DGAF", but he bought a _green Porsche_, so I don't know what to think. :screwy:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ That explains a lot about those [email protected] wings.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I dunno, looks like a good use for an Aveo.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Egz said:


> I dunno, looks like a good use for an Aveo.


I think it is diw since he did not remove the AC compressor, and use of neon green paint. 

But your right it is a good use for a Aveo, but I would of radiused the wheel wells for a circle track fitment.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Egz said:


> I dunno, looks like a good use for an Aveo.


The DIW is here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


You shot the sheriff, but did you shoot the deputy?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The neighbourhood for the Aveo looks right.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VWVan said:


> The neighbourhood for the Aveo looks right.


That's class Discriminationist!











Had a coworker back in the early 90s that put a hood scoop on his baby blue 85 Escort wagon. :facepalm:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Slow news day over here :laugh:

https://q13fox.com/2018/09/18/king-...se-still-in-tank-accidents-happen-to-anybody/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Drywall company? So this is your company vehicle and this is how you want to be scene representing said company? Ok.:screwy:


Sheetrockers are like honey badgers. 



Son said:


> How the hell is this legal?  He could catch a pedestrian at a crosswalk with those spinners. :screwy:


When in Rome....


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> You shot the sheriff, but did you shoot the deputy?


Apparently it's the other way around:



> MAPLE VALLEY, Wash. -- A King County *sheriff's deputy* accidentally drove off from a gas station with part of the dispenser still in the tank.
> 
> According to Sgt. Ryan Abbott, this was the deputy's first time driving this particular vehicle. The deputy checked his rearview mirror, didn't immediately see anything and drove off, Abbott said.


:laugh:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ And, what did Costello say?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

FWD. The rear is a trailer. I don't know enough about trailers to know if it has brakes in the back or not, but this thing is all kinds of sketchy. :what:

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-revcon-250/6681616776.html


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

No rear brakes, and a 12,000lb winch mounted to 1/2" plywood? Tree fiddy.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is this a new trend?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a new trend?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Not the worst I've seen.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Not the worst I've seen.


Yeah, I think that different wheels and a lot of lowering could make it "eh ok"


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

wake me up from that nightmare


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Free candy van has branched out and now is no longer free.


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

lyonsroar said:


> wake me up from that nightmare


Holy hell. You win the thread. See van above for you complementary prize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Free candy van has branched out and now is no longer free.


Ask for the girl friend experience.

They take your money, act moody, and won't tell you what is wrong. Even when all you did wrong was continue to breath.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> wake me up from that nightmare


Nothing says premium like red painted drum brakes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't help myself...

Fatty fatty 2×4


LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^wth?

Stopped by Lowes then Golden Corral for some ballast?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

slacker01 said:


> I can't help myself...
> 
> Fatty fatty 2×4


Hopefully Mr Fatso won't slip and get splinters where they might hurt a lot...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Nothing says premium like red painted drum brakes.


I will let this serve as an inspiration for my 1981 Vanagon. :banghead:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


Cream rider? CREAM rider? I don't want to google that.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> Cream rider? CREAM rider? I don't want to google that.


Dream rider.
Not sure that is any better...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

slacker01 said:


> I can't help myself...
> 
> Fatty fatty 2×4


What could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Dream rider.
> Not sure that is any better...


Well, technically a nightmare IS a dream... :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I mean the only thing wrong here is the sheet at the end isn't red.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Holy **** that poor powertrain

another instance of idiots in Jeeps


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


Wow.

I bet that guy has some stories.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


>


lol is that bar blocking the passenger door?

dude looks like a doomsday prepper


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> lol is that bar blocking the passenger door?
> 
> dude looks like a doomsday prepper


Do think this gentleman travels with a companion?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

kar_nut said:


> Do think this gentleman travels with a companion?


Yes if you mean hallucination inducing drugs.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Noticed this last night while taking a walk. I guess someone told him to get a hanger to fix his exhaust.....


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

some folks in california were informed that maybe towing a trailer with a SUV on it strapped down at the front only while towing a camper behind the SUV was a bad idea on I-80. Apparently a bunch of truckers called them in because they were only doing 30 mph.......on I-80......:laugh:


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

funnee84bunny said:


> some folks in california were informed that maybe towing a trailer with a SUV on it strapped down at the front only while towing a camper behind the SUV was a bad idea on I-80. Apparently a bunch of truckers called them in because they were only doing 30 mph.......on I-80......:laugh:


Talk about sketchy AS F#(% :what: 
No wonder the truckers radioed them in.  
If there's anyone who knows how something should be towed it would be a trucker IMO

Besides getting pulled over for only going 30 mph, did they have any working brake/turn signal/running lights working all the way back to the camper? 

It looks like the main tow vehicle is a Uhaul Box Truck, which makes me wonder when the Uhaul Box Truck and car trailer was rented, that it was disclosed that they would be towing their camper behind the vehicle that was loaded onto the car trailer  

Also makes me wonder if they were only doing 30, because that's all the faster it would go or that's the speed the driver felt safe going? 

What kind of mileage do you think they were getting?

I have so many questions on this setup it's not even funny. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

blimey said:


> Noticed this last night while taking a walk. I guess someone told him to get a hanger to fix his exhaust.....


wood bang


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

DINMS

Macrame spare cover.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

S1ack said:


> DINMS
> 
> Macrame spare cover.
> 
> *pic of grandma’s spare tire cover


No, that’s not DINMS, it’s definitely wrong. Because absorbent. Imagine the weight in snowy weather, that’d be an icy bump/ramp/banana peel in the middle of the road right when you want smooth operation. :laugh:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

maybe DINMS, seemed to be built well, would've gotten interior shots save for the elderly lady sitting in there


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

I call pretty DINMS,I like the wagon look but it could have definantly been styled better :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

S1ack said:


> DINMS
> 
> Macrame spare cover.



Oh this is the worst looking cover I've ever saw. I bet you buy a cover like that you get a free bowl of soup.

Oh it looks good on you though


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Awwright guys, let's pitch in and figure out what that blue wagon is made out of.

I recognize Taurus headlights. What else?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> Awwright guys, let's pitch in and figure out what that blue wagon is made out of.
> 
> I recognize Taurus headlights. What else?



Cadillac tails ~1959
Pontiac front 
She said 88 something something wagon, or maybe Oldsmobile 88


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> Cadillac tails ~1959
> Pontiac front
> She said 88 something something wagon, or maybe Oldsmobile 88



I can smell the fiberglass and bondo from here!


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

joedubbs said:


>


That grey pickup/tanker thing in the background is tied with this blue monstrosity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This looks totally safe. Especially when backing up in parking lots with pedestrians around.










Picture from the front. Dat crumplezone!


----------



## zeeMkv (Aug 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This looks totally safe. Especially when backing up in parking lots with pedestrians around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m impressed. The aerodynamic improvement will net at least 50mpg. The hole in the front air diffuser... not sure what to call it, it’s just beyond our time... but, the forced air cooling is simply brilliant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

What a waste of a Ford Escort.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


That driver seat :what:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yuppie Scum said:


> What a waste of a Ford Escort.


All of them are a waste.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMook said:


> That driver seat :what:


interior gutted to save weight.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Shark-fin aerial on the hood. Looks like someone's been reading about vortex generators...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

thegave said:


> Shark-fin aerial on the hood. Looks like someone's been reading about vortex generators...


Seems they didn't read enough.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> Shark-fin aerial on the hood. Looks like someone's been reading about vortex generators...


Shame the photographer didn't turn their phone. There are also some sweet stick-on fender vents we could be discussing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> Shark-fin aerial on the hood. Looks like someone's been reading about vortex generators...


That isn't an aerial or a vortex generator. That is a FRONT GUN SIGHT!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

MrMook said:


> Seems they didn't read enough.



Raiders fans can't read.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Video doesn't embed and can't find the YT version but DIW

https://v.redd.it/uebyduest9r11/DASH_4_8_M


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Video doesn't embed and can't find the YT version but DIW
> 
> https://v.redd.it/uebyduest9r11/DASH_4_8_M


Why did they stop the video before the guys yanked the driver from the vehicle and beat them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why did they stop the video before the guys yanked the driver from the vehicle and beat them?


Not American cops. Looks like some kind of Euro cops. They probably invited him to dinner.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Not American cops. Looks like some kind of Euro cops.


If they were American they would have shot the driver. After all they are going the wrong way down the road and coming right for them.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> Raiders fans can't read.


But they can shoot. And with the sight, better accuracy.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

It looks like Jeep survived as the only vehicle maker and they couldn't afford to hire new designers. This is one of their coupe models. 



lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


>


"The OFFICIAL "Weird/Bizarre Attempts to Facelift/Refresh Ancient Cars" Thread!" is thataway.

<---


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

'Big Daddy's Toy' though? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CobraKing said:


> 'Big Daddy's Toy' though? :laugh:


There are people who would think that's cool. No, really. I swear that there _are_! These same people would probably think this hideous Jeep thingy was cool too. 

It would probably not bother them that the text should be about 8" higher to make the curved text follow the wheel properly, too. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> There are people who would think that's cool. No, really. I swear that there _are_!


I feel bad that I don't hate it as much as I should. It reminds me of an amusement park ride, so it kinda gets me in the feels.

#comeatmeideserveit.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> I feel bad that I don't hate it as much as I should. It reminds me of an amusement park ride, so it kinda gets me in the feels.
> 
> #comeatmeideserveit.


It is bad and you should feel bad. /Zoidberg

If it were a dune buggy it'd be that hideous Barris Mini-T










Bleah!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Not gonna lie, looks very much DINMS.




@McMike said:


> Shame the photographer didn't turn their phone. There are also some sweet stick-on fender vents we could be discussing.


So wrong-doing, much meta. Wow.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

this will prolly be DINMS for some of you, but it's straight DIW for me (sorry about the pic it was the best I could get at the time).


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah, DINMS is what i would say overall on the whole UTE conversion thing. But that particular example doesn't look very good and i'm glad the photo is blurry 

A local place (local to me anyhow) called Smyth Performance makes some nice kits, of course, it all comes down to the end user as to how good they come out.

https://www.smythkitcars.com/

Saw this at a car show last month. First time I've seen a Volvo UTE. Pretty well done.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> this will prolly be DINMS for some of you, but it's straight DIW for me (sorry about the pic it was the best I could get at the time).


That almost looks like a VW Saveiro. Where'd you take the pic?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> That almost looks like a VW Saveiro. Where'd you take the pic?


Its an old 90s corolla, took it in Ottawa on waller near besserer

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> yA local place (local to me anyhow) called Smyth Performance makes some nice kits, of course, it all comes down to the end user as to how good they come out.
> 
> https://www.smythkitcars.com/


They had a thread going on a Diesel Jetta conversion to a rear engine roadster that was pretty cool(not my style but cool) , thread is buried somewhere around here


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> yeah, DINMS is what i would say overall on the whole UTE conversion thing. But that particular example doesn't look very good and i'm glad the photo is blurry
> 
> A local place (local to me anyhow) called Smyth Performance makes some nice kits, of course, it all comes down to the end user as to how good they come out.
> 
> https://www.smythkitcars.com/


Their Charger UTE looks like it would be a lot of fun. Especially with the cop pushbar on the front.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Their Charger UTE looks like it would be a lot of fun. Especially with the cop pushbar on the front.


DIR!

Also good choice with the dodge Caravan taillights.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a sucker for a good UTE conversion. Even shoddy farm-truck beater style conversions are DIR in my book.

The functioning hatch on this Volvo is super cool. I bet one of those SUV hatch tents would hook up pretty well, and make a nice pop-up camper in the bed. Any shots with it closed?



trbochrg said:


> [/URL]


Something like this Aztek tent:


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


>


Wrongler


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


This is similar to this


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

PainKiller said:


> They had a thread going on a Diesel Jetta conversion to a rear engine roadster that was pretty cool(not my style but cool) , thread is buried somewhere around here



If that really started out as a Jetta, any Jetta then the work done here is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> If that really started out as a Jetta, any Jetta then the work done here is pretty damn impressive.


Here's the build thread on TDIClub http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=367314&highlight=smyth


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


i like it. Jeeps look like turds. this is funny.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> i like it. Jeeps look like turds. this is funny.


Jeeps are functional. This is not.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Jeeps are functional. This is not.


if their function is to get to the mall and back, yeah they're functional.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Woodski said:


> if their function is to get to the mall and back, yeah they're functional.


This one is far lass likely to roll over on the way to the mall or in the mall parking lot too.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

According to this video, allowing the amount of fuel in your gas tank to get low will wear out your transmission, because apparently automatic transmissions are lubricated by gasoline... :screwy:

Skip to 5:46 if you don't want to torture yourself by watching the whole thing...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


>


Somebody needs to let the dogs out.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody needs to let the dogs out.


Wat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Wat.


Sorry-I saw Baha and immediately thought of that one song.....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Oh. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Sorry-I saw Baha and immediately thought of that one song.....


You might as well post them in the One Hit Wonder thread. They had one other song that made it to the top 10 (in Australia)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VWestlife said:


> According to this video, allowing the amount of fuel in your gas tank to get low will wear out your transmission, because apparently automatic transmissions are lubricated by gasoline... :screwy:


 Yeah, I 'ed at that, too. 
How about #1? Would you get water in it by driving a flooded road? Probably. But.... water deep enough to reach the transmission vent is more than deep enough to have already been ingested by the engine. Last I checked (and saw, because people still try to do that), water isn't compressible - and, water is considerably stronger than a connecting rod.... :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

lyonsroar said:


> A tweet!


At first glance, I thought the kid got his tongue stuck to the door handle. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Those folks are going to be in trouble in February when shot gets real with 2-3 hours of midwestern freezing rain.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Those folks are going to be in trouble in February when shot gets real with 2-3 hours of midwestern freezing rain.


An owner could just pee on the handle and it should open.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> An owner could just pee on the handle and it should open.


I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Woodski said:


> if their function is to get to the mall and back, yeah they're functional.


Oh, they're functional well beyond that, even if the owner never utilizes that function. :beer:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw this just a few minutes ago:










Either they're doing it wrong, or I'm doing this thread wrong. I'm thinking 320CDI + AMG = Does Not Compute, but I'm seeing at least one Google hit about the ML with this engine and an AMG package. Is this badging Eurorice, or is it legit?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What ever happened to using a school bus?


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

spockcat said:


> What ever happened to using a school bus?


Whatever happened to reading the comments from the youtube publisher? It's a rural district with limited busing. The routes have kids getting picked up at 6am. I'm guessing between getting the siblings to daycare/other schools and the parent's commute, the bus schedule doesn't work. Pretty typical nowadays with a household that has two working parents. We've ended up doing the same on occasion for our kids since sitting on the bus for an hour each way everyday isn't the best use of their time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kar_nut said:


> Whatever happened to reading the comments from the youtube publisher? It's a rural district with limited busing. The routes have kids getting picked up at 6am. I'm guessing between getting the siblings to daycare/other schools and the parent's commute, the bus schedule doesn't work. Pretty typical nowadays with a household that has two working parents. We've ended up doing the same on occasion for our kids since sitting on the bus for an hour each way everyday isn't the best use of their time.


Probably because these days every child must be picked up right in front of their house. When I went to school we walked 1/2 mile to the bus stop along with 8 to 15 other kids from the neighborhood and the bus route didn't need to take an hour because it only made a small number of stops and didn't have to travel every residential street.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

He's mimicking the roar sign. He's good. ^^


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


I'd like a video of this.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd like a video of this.


I lost the link, but the video is on Instagram.

And its exactly like you expect it to be. Doing stupid squid stuff for a while until the bike said enough...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kar_nut said:


> Whatever happened to reading the comments from the youtube publisher? It's a rural district with limited busing. The routes have kids getting picked up at 6am. I'm guessing between getting the siblings to daycare/other schools and the parent's commute, the bus schedule doesn't work. Pretty typical nowadays with a household that has two working parents. We've ended up doing the same on occasion for our kids since sitting on the bus for an hour each way everyday isn't the best use of their time.


But this is an issue even is more urban areas with proper busing.
Used to be there was a few cars dropping off kids.
Now they need to create entirely new intersections/roads at schools just to handle the special snowflake traffic because those efficient kid hauling buses are obviously just for the very poor and dirty immigrants*.


*- no, I don't think immigrants are dirty. Just expressing what I think these overly-image conscious pampering kid people think.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> But this is an issue even is more urban areas with proper busing.
> used to be there was a few cars dropping off kids.
> Now they need to create entirely new intersections/roads at schools just to handle the special snowflake traffic because those efficient kid hauling buses are obviously just for the very poor and dirty immigrants.


One of the moms at my kids school went on some long rant on FB because school buses parked in front of the school. She couldn't get her usual parking spot out front to pick up her precious snowflake! The nerve of school buses at a school! This is madness! I hope she complained to the school board!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I lost the link, but the video is on Instagram.
> 
> And its exactly like you expect it to be. Doing stupid squid stuff for a while until the bike said enough...


Video ends at crash. Pretty sure there was a wet leaf on the road and he had to lay it down.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BozzqoqhUGF/


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Video ends at crash. Pretty sure there was a wet leaf on the road and he had to lay it down.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BozzqoqhUGF/



Ahhhhhh... even better than a SQUID in gear... the ever elusive Skin-crayon... I bet that felt good...


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> But this is an issue even is more urban areas with proper busing.
> Used to be there was a few cars dropping off kids.
> Now they need to create entirely new intersections/roads at schools just to handle the special snowflake traffic because those efficient kid hauling buses are obviously just for the very poor and dirty immigrants*.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty judgmental  We (and many of our friends) have had years where we dropped our kids off at school. With two working parents and two kids that take buses at different times the bus just didn't work as an option. We'd drop one off for the early morning program and then stop by the other school to drop the other off. I don't know of anyone that was excited to drive their kids to/from school everyday. It was an act of necessity since the bus schedule didn't work with life.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kar_nut said:


> Wow, that's pretty judgmental  We (and many of our friends) have had years where we dropped our kids off at school. With two working parents and two kids that take buses at different times the bus just didn't work as an option. We'd drop one off for the early morning program and then stop by the other school to drop the other off. I don't know of anyone that was excited to drive their kids to/from school everyday. It was an act of necessity since the bus schedule didn't work with life.


Yes, there are situations where busing doesn't work (like kids being in school before buses run or after).
But that's different than all the SUVs dropping off kids at normal times (it sounds like you were dropping them off way earlier..but picking them up normal times?).
It's a sore point for me because they built this grand bypass here.
Then built a school on the bypass.
Then had to build a special new highway AND intersection/light for said school because of all the personal vehicles at normal bus drop off/pick up times because all the parents on that side of town (wealthy side) complained about their wait and drive times (needed better intersection/more direct route from subdivisions).
None of that needed to happen if they just let their snowflakes ride the bus with the poor kids and immigrants.

(I also worked with several parents that used the "have to drop off and pick up kids" as an excuse/reason for being out of the office- salary jobs of course)

Busing is very efficient- both with traffic space and fuel economy.
I wish more people would make life choices that allowed for buses.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> It's a sore point for me because they built this grand bypass here.
> 
> (I also worked with several parents that used the "have to drop off and pick up kids" as an excuse/reason for being out of the office- salary jobs of course)
> 
> ...


Having to drop off or pick up kids is a thing. Really, it is. It's not always some easy excuse if both parents are working. Not all school systems have before-school or after-school programs or latch key, not all of them have practical bus programs. 

It sounds like the system you're referring to planned poorly for traffic flow and infrastructure. Our district isn't a busing district for the general student population, but we haven't needed drastic infrastructure changes, even for those parents who live a block or two from the school and can't imagine little Chloe or Tyler walking such a tragic distance. KidL's schedule is split between the bus and one of us, depending on her schedule. Thankfully, we only have to deal with the traffic cluster-eff a couple of times a week.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DonL said:


> Having to drop off or pick up kids is a thing. Really, it is. It's not always some easy excuse if both parents are working. Not all school systems have before-school or after-school programs or latch key, not all of them have practical bus programs.
> 
> It sounds like the system you're referring to planned poorly for traffic flow and infrastructure. Our district isn't a busing district for the general student population, but we haven't needed drastic infrastructure changes, even for those parents who live a block or two from the school and can't imagine little Chloe or Tyler walking such a tragic distance. KidL's schedule is split between the bus and one of us, depending on her schedule. Thankfully, we only have to deal with the traffic cluster-eff a couple of times a week.


My rant wasn't directed at anybody here.
Yes, there are special situations.
But there are not THAT MANY special situations.
My coworkers even admitted their kids (now in high school but without their normal friend's ride because sick) "didn't know how to ride the bus" so they had to still go get them.
I can smell BS... and people knew the company owner at my previous job was a pushover for "family needs" excuses.. so everybody had to always be gone for kid reasons even when they had a non-working spouse at home with a vehicle.
Again.. a sore point.
The school location would have been fine if most of the kids rode the bus.

/I'll stop now. But you are not changing my mind.

Now back to your regularly scheduled ugly vehicles.

Why peep do this?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


Double score


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Saw it and couldn't get a foto, partially due to figuring out WTF we were seeing. It was a partially stanced Tesla 3. I say partially stanced because the angles out were very moderate, but it was slammed and bouncy. I'll catch a foto if I see it again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

flygliii said:


> Saw it and couldn't get a foto, partially due to figuring out WTF we were seeing. It was a partially stanced Tesla 3. I say partially stanced because the angles out were very moderate, but it was slammed and bouncy. I'll catch a foto if I see it again.


You can now get KW coil overs for your Model 3. Rebound and compression adjustable. 

Because race car. 

https://www.mountainpassperformance.com/product/mpp-model-3-sports-coilovers/


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


so nobody has to worry if they aren't related to the driver.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


>



They knew.:sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

You obviously don't know a 7th wheel when you see it.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Let's hope they didn't just stop to refill the brake master cylinder with fluid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seems like Tesla needs to roll out more superchargers. Tempers are flaring at this one: https://twitter.com/jaydenolson1/status/1054076304654364672/video/1

Screen cap from the video:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan2 said:


> You obviously don't know a 7th wheel when you see it.


Oh good. It's all safe then.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Why peep do this?


I wonder how this does off road?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

X-Men and Playboy bunnies are an interesting theme combination.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

How much do those hay bail weigh. The frame looks bent.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


It looks like they only slightly overloaded that truck and trailer. :facepalm::thumbdown::what: 

I hate to say it, but this is where you call the police to report them for an overloaded truck and trailer for the safety of everyone else on the road and even to save the idiots that overloaded the truck and trailer from their stupidity. 

There's a reason why each truck has a GVWR and a tow load limit. They have a 1/2 ton truck doing the work of what a 1 ton dually should be doing. :banghead:


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

3L3M3NT said:


> It looks like they only slightly overloaded that truck and trailer. :facepalm::thumbdown::what:
> 
> I hate to say it, but this is where you call the police to report them for an overloaded truck and trailer for the safety of everyone else on the road and even to save the idiots that overloaded the truck and trailer from their stupidity.
> 
> There's a reason why each truck has a GVWR and a tow load limit. They have a 1/2 ton truck doing the work of what a 1 ton dually should be doing. :banghead:


But the trailer fit the hitch, what's the problem?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Spatzle said:


> How much do those hay bail weigh. The frame looks bent.


The hay bales usually weigh right around 1,500 pounds give or take depending on the moisture content of the hay.

And yes, I would agree that the frame of the truck looks to be bent pretty good.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

lyonsroar said:


>


At least it wasn't a nice truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


Shame they couldn't get the whole rig in one photo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Way too much tongue weight.
That can damage anything.
Those 6x5 bales of alfalfa probably weigh close to 1900 lbs each.
If they unloaded some off the back of the trailer and left the ones on the truck side.. the tongue weight may have gotten stupid.
Now hit a big bump at speed..makes the rear end collapse on the bump stops allowing the trailer tongue weight (impact load) to act directly on the frame.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Shame they couldn't get the whole rig in one photo.


If there was only some way to hold the phone that would allow for wider shots.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


> If there was only some way to hold the phone that would allow for wider shots.


While backing up to get more in view?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Shame they couldn't get the whole rig in one photo.


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


>


They need a 7th wheel rig.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Way too much tongue weight.
> That can damage anything.
> Those 6x5 bales of alfalfa probably weigh close to 1900 lbs each.
> If they unloaded some off the back of the trailer and left the ones on the truck side.. the tongue weight may have gotten stupid.
> Now hit a big bump at speed..makes the rear end collapse on the bump stops allowing the trailer tongue weight (impact load) to act directly on the frame.


Thanks Capt. Obvious. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Thanks Capt. Obvious. :laugh:


My work here is done.
Now off to the local taco joint to see if there is a taco deal on Tuesday.

But seriously.. I don't think everybody understands tongue weight and how easily you can ave frame damage with an impact load when your suspension already bottomed out.
The damage wasn't from towing too much, but from a terribly weighted trailer (it almost looks like a 5th wheel trailer with that long area before the axles.).
That Ram should have been able to handle an 8k-10k lb trailer if properly loaded and driven (for not too far a distance).
We need the lumber Jetta guy in here to better explain.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Since this is "car art", it isn't really DIW. But if you ran into this on the street without knowing anything about it. :screwy:


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

At the local Grocery store










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Who needs a trailer hitch? I've got Tom.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LumberBug


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

(re: the person in the trunk)
That's what you call a Continental Break Fast.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

He is wearing a 2pac shirt, I’ll let it slide.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/lowstancez/videos/577683869333150/[/video]

For more inspired wrong; www.instagram.com/sudanigang/


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Who needs a trailer hitch? I've got Tom.


Trunk Monkey Upgrade Option? :laugh:


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> (re: the person in the trunk)
> That's what you call a Continental Break Fast.


Or he could be back there Linkin’... :laugh:
(sorry)


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


DIW because its buried in isht right ?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

PainKiller said:


> DIW because its buried in isht right ?


SuperTurd.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PainKiller said:


> DIW because its buried in isht right ?


Yup.

We all know the big ass wing was functionnal.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Okay, I have to comment. Not only is the Bug hideous, but the "shutter speed" on modern phones is _incredible_!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Okay, I have to comment. Not only is the Bug hideous, but the "shutter speed" on modern phones is _incredible_!


That appears to be an iPhone X.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Okay, I have to comment. Not only is the Bug hideous, but the "shutter speed" on modern phones is _incredible_!


They were stopped on the highway.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> They were stopped on the highway.


Stopped to appreciate that amazing Volkswagen bug?


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

These antenna thingies on that downforce wing look like burned marshmallows..


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup.
> 
> We all know the big ass wing was functionnal.


At speed at Daytona and also on the street because Mopar had to build enough street cars to homologate them for racing. (I don't know if they could combine Plymouth Superbird and Dodge Charger Daytona street legal production numbers or if they had to be homologated separately.)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andyA6 said:


> These antenna thingies on that downforce wing look like burned marshmallows..


On a stick!



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> At speed at Daytona and also on the street because Mopar had to build enough street cars to homologate them for racing. (I don't know if they could combine Plymouth Superbird and Dodge Charger Daytona street legal production numbers or if they had to be homologated separately.)


The actual reason for the wing to be that high was so that the trunk would open. True story.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> On a stick!
> 
> 
> 
> The actual reason for the wing to be that high was so that the trunk would open. True story.


Ah, nope. 

It's so the wing was in a better airstream.

Dont't take my word for it, I post too many silly comments in TCL to be credible, just google it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Ah, nope.
> 
> It's so the wing was in a better airstream.
> 
> Dont't take my word for it, I post too many silly comments in TCL to be credible, just google it.


That's what the story was out at the time and what is "common knowledge" then and today, but that story was put out because it's a much cooler reason than the trunk opening without hitting the wing. That would've sounded silly, which they didn't want. :beer:

At least that's what I've seen on an interview on TV many years ago. It's possible that _both_ were the reasons, but it would've taken a wing mounted to the trunk lid to be able to open it if it _weren't_ that high. I've also head that they wanted the pillars mounted outboard and to be high (maybe not that high) for the additional stability they provided, so up, up, up it went!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

90k into this car....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> 90k into this car....


Bro, it's 850WHP capable.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> 90k into this car....


and nothing left over for ROW LED tails - shame.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

trbochrg said:


> 90k into this car....


How do folks like that come up with $90k in the first place? Drug money?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Nealric said:


> How do folks like that come up with $90k in the first place? Drug money?


Credit Card debt...a lot of it....


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

trbochrg said:


> 90k into this car....


Someone should offer him $4,500 and tell him it's 45k capable with the right investments.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re Dodge Charger Daytona and Plymouth Superbird wing*



Air and water do mix said:


> That's what the story was out at the time and what is "common knowledge" then and today, but that story was put out because it's a much cooler reason than the trunk opening without hitting the wing. That would've sounded silly, which they didn't want. :beer:
> 
> At least that's what I've seen on an interview on TV many years ago. It's possible that _both_ were the reasons, but it would've taken a wing mounted to the trunk lid to be able to open it if it _weren't_ that high. I've also head that they wanted the pillars mounted outboard and to be high (maybe not that high) for the additional stability they provided, so up, up, up it went!


I also heard that they were that high so you could open the trunk lid. I think I heard that on _Graveyard Carz_. 

I have nothing to back this up, but I think it's both reasons because of homologation rules. I don't think they could make a separate version for the street and one for the race cars so they had to make one version that could work on the street and track.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I also heard that they were that high so you could open the trunk lid. I think I heard that on _Graveyard Carz_.
> 
> I have nothing to back this up, but I think it's both reasons because of homologation rules. I don't think they could make a separate version for the street and one for the race cars so they had to make one version that could work on the street and track.


roadandtrack.com/daytona-superbird-reason-for-wings/


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> roadandtrack.com/daytona-superbird-reason-for-wings/


I've always liked the car and its hideous wing ... 

fight me


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I also heard that they were that high so you could open the trunk lid. I think I heard that on _Graveyard Carz_.
> 
> I have nothing to back this up, but I think it's both reasons because of homologation rules. I don't think they could make a separate version for the street and one for the race cars so they had to make one version that could work on the street and track.


I had seen it years before I had ever seen that show. :beer:



LT1M21Stingray said:


> roadandtrack.com/daytona-superbird-reason-for-wings/


And there we have it. Thanks for that link. I’ve updated my cerebral files accordingly. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PainKiller said:


> I've always liked the car and its hideous wing ...
> 
> fight me


Bike rack. Tomorrow 4pm.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Love it when you post in this thread because it's always some crazy stuff like this "death spear truck".


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Love it when you post in this thread because it's always some crazy stuff like this "death spear truck".


not only that, is the truck bed lined with concrete? looks like some chunks missing....those make for some nice projectiles too.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Love it when you post in this thread because it's always some crazy stuff like this "death spear truck".


They look like they are bent, probably into "U"s, so there is probably a far less chance of getting speared. Still reckless shipping standards...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Egz said:


> They look like they are bent, probably into "U"s, so there is probably a far less chance of getting speared.


We follow the "Nobody has died (that matters) yet" safety standard manual.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> not only that, is the truck bed lined with concrete? looks like some chunks missing....those make for some nice projectiles too.


are those ribbed tail lights from an old mercedes???? :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> are those ribbed tail lights from an old mercedes???? :laugh:


But are they ribbed on the inside for his pleasure too?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Egz said:


> They look like they are bent, probably into "U"s, so there is probably a far less chance of getting speared. Still reckless shipping standards...


Or two pointy ends, double the chance of being speared. Take out both front passengers with one piece.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mismatched dubs/tires, one shredded flat, 2016 registration on out of state plates. Hmmm


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> mismatched dubs/tires, one shredded flat, 2016 registration on out of state plates. Hmmm


That's kind of a shame, those two doors are getting hard to find.

I know that one is trashed, but it still hurts.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's kind of a shame, those two doors are getting hard to find.
> 
> I know that one is trashed, but it still hurts.


Yeah, it looked like it was rode hard and put away stolen.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

It is all right. He is from Colorado, and needs "medication"


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Spatzle said:


> It is all right. He is from Colorado, and needs "medication"


Nah, in Kalifornistan it's "medicine".

In Coloradical, it's for whatever you want.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

jaystone said:


> Nah, in Kalifornistan it's "medicine".
> 
> In Coloradical, it's for whatever you want.


It is not Kalifornistan.

It is the Perfect Republic of California. Founded by the government for the government to the benefit of the government. The state motto is you owe us.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Spatzle said:


> It is all right. He is from Colorado, and needs "medication"


But this pic was taken here, we don’t have any of that here and he is an hour away from Michigan.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Spatzle said:


> It is not Kalifornistan.
> 
> It is the Perfect Republic of California. Founded by the government for the government to the benefit of the government. The state motto is you owe us.




hahahaa!!! I only lived there briefly...in Altadena while trying my hand at Art Center. Couldn't do it. The school AND La La land.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Name that car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mustang GT. ^^


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Fox body? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Name that car!


The taint.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Just another GTI said:


> The taint.


It's based off a Volvo 240 something, but I like your style!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Mustang GT. ^^





AtlantaDad said:


> Fox body?





Just another GTI said:


> The taint.





jaystone said:


> It's based off a Volvo 240 something, but I like your style!


240 is it.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/1980-volvo-240/6735254611.html


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank god it’s not a turbo.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

spoiler alert


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> spoiler alert


The spoiler itself is horrible, but that is golden! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Hm. Texas. 

That must be the swanger of trunk spoilers.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jaystone said:


> Hm. Texas.
> 
> That must be the swanger of trunk spoilers.


No. That would be this.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> spoiler alert


Gee.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> 240 is it.
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/1980-volvo-240/6735254611.html


Some interesting muscle cars in the background of that ad, but poor 242. That’s atrocious.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No. That would be this.


For a while I did the stupid thing where you leave your tow-hook screwed into your front bumper (even painted mine red) becuase "race car", and bashed my shins all the time before I finally put it back in the trunk where it belonged. But these swangers. I'd have to wear soccer shin guards just to walk down the driveway to get the mail.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No. That would be this.


I personally like the monitors in the headrests in the back seats and the missing top of the steering wheel.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL WATT


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> LOL WATT
> 
> *Pic of Tesla plugged into portable gasoline generator



It's the stationary range extender option.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> LOL WATT


Ohm my goodness, I see watt you did there... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's the stationary range extender option.


Doesn't have to be stationary with the roof rack or hitch option!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Safety glasses but no gloves. Probably fine:sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure this is DIW or just Doing It Literally.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

You see Ivan. Car can't rust if nothing can get to metal


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> LOL WATT


Mild Hybrid?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

lyonsroar said:


> LOL WATT


Obviously, the owner forgot to order the Cummins-Diesel-Generator-on-a-Trailer option. :laugh:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Obviously, the owner forgot to order the Cummins-Diesel-Generator-on-a-Trailer option. :laugh:


or the portable coal fired turbine generator


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Safety glasses but no gloves. Probably fine:sly:


What could possibly go wrong ?

* I would run from that I think


----------



## D.Johnson (Feb 18, 1999)

PVC roof rack:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

D.Johnson said:


> PVC roof rack:
> https://i.imgur.com/9rPEecw.jpg


If you yell Yaris iA into it loud enough, you can hear an echo.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> If you yell Yaris iA into it loud enough, you can hear an echo.


Not bad.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Jaguar-XJR-Custom-R/173631890440

Pros
OEM+ wheels

Neutral 
Satin black vinyl wrap (can be removed)
Bonnet vents

Cons
Horrid bodykit
Rear trunk lid wing
LED headlights 
Modified steering wheel promotes 8 and 4 hand position 
Steel tread plate floor mats
Cheap aftermarket sport bucket seats
Ugly magnaflow mufflers and tailpipes 
Carbon “nascar” air intake that does nothing good


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Jaguar-XJR-Custom-R/173631890440
> 
> Pros
> OEM+ wheels
> ...













8:45 and 3:15


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Double-whammy! Ramp and tailgate.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

flygliii said:


> ^ Double-whammy! Ramp and tailgate.


Triple-whammy! Ramp, Tailgate and teeth!


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

https://patch.com/pennsylvania/lansdale/camel-walking-snowstorm-route-309-souderton


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Damn. I've been looking at that and laughing maniacally for like ten minutes now :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

boogetyboogety said:


> Damn. I've been looking at that and laughing maniacally for like ten minutes now


I showed it to my wife and she took my phone to watch it for a few minutes while laughing.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Why would anyone even upload a gif like that without adding the "wasted" caption.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bmann said:


> Why would anyone even upload a gif like that without adding the "wasted" caption.


I want to see the dude's up close POV camera video.
Why not upload that one too?

And the GTA "wasted" overlay only works if the thespian goes down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nothing says genius like tinting your headlights and then mounting a light bar on your roof because your lights are too dim.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> I want to see the dude's up close POV camera video.
> Why not upload that one too?
> 
> And the GTA "wasted" overlay only works if the thespian goes down.


He took it like a trooper.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Nothing says genius like tinting your headlights and then mounting a light bar on your roof because your lights are too dim.


clean your windows


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Woodski said:


> clean your windows


Waiting for a Florida car wash. Had one a couple of nights ago but it was in the middle of the night.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*W8 project*



















https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/d/2003-vw-pasta-w8/6745843294.html

Selling my 2003 VW Passat W8 for 4800 or best offer good running car only problem is it needs a clutch, started working on it ran out of time and really need to just sell to get rid of to get a second car.
I have a whole clutch kit for it just needs the engine pulled still has two bolts left to get out has all the parts a few minor parts to replace like some hoes links that broke off. Since I took over owning the car I've replaced the water pump new wiring harness for the battery serpentine belt new battery new tires and rims tires only have roughly about 8000 Miles drove on new brakes and calipers.


----------



## DubWubWub (Feb 8, 2012)

simple said:


> https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/d/2003-vw-pasta-w8/6745843294.html
> 
> Selling my 2003 VW Passat W8 for 4800 or best offer good running car only problem is it needs a clutch, started working on it ran out of time and really need to just sell to get rid of to get a second car.
> I have a whole clutch kit for it just needs the engine pulled still has two bolts left to get out has all the parts a few minor parts to replace like some hoes links that broke off. Since I took over owning the car I've replaced the water pump new wiring harness for the battery serpentine belt new battery new tires and rims tires only have roughly about 8000 Miles drove on new brakes and calipers.


Ah the good ole Pasta W8's best Pasta cars ever.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Who buys vehicles (for anything more than peanuts) that have already been disassembled like that?
I would run.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Who buys vehicles (for anything more than peanuts) that have already been disassembled like that?
> I would run.


I would run even if it was put together


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Who buys vehicles (for anything more than peanuts) that have already been disassembled like that?
> I would run.


Why run?

Just don't inquire.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Who buys vehicles (for anything more than peanuts) that have already been disassembled like that?
> I would run.



If I'm looking at a project car, being in a state of disassembly is fine but for the love of god make it look presentable. Your asking for a coupe thousand dollars and can't take the time to post a decent enough ad?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's exactly the type of owner you want to avoid, starts a task and NEVER completes it. And what is done you will always wonder if it's done correctly.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Just another GTI said:


> Why run?
> 
> Just don't inquire.


2007 Camry is don't inquire.

Disassembled W8 Passat is RUN.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Nothing says genius like tinting your headlights and then mounting a light bar on your roof because your lights are too dim.


It's this guy.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> 2007 Camry is don't inquire.
> 
> Disassembled W8 Passat is RUN.


This, plus “Since I took over owning the car I've replaced the water pump new wiring harness for the battery serpentine belt new battery new tires and rims tires only have roughly about 8000 Miles drove on new brakes and calipers” by itself is “Run”. 

Yeah, I want a car that was worked on by this guy, who can’t construct a sentence and has given up. Now you have to pick up the pieces of a car with parts that are known to have very limited availability, and it’s a car that you can’t test drive to test the engine and trans. Nope. Ain’t happenin’.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw these today.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this popped up on my memories from 6 years ago. yes they were actually hooked up to the exhaust

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Saw these today.


While I don't like the truck, at least it's not 4x4.

As for the car, that's not dangerous. Not at all.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> While I don't like the truck, at least it's not 4x4.


Is it still considered "mexiflush" if it's on a truck, or is it called something else?


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

@McMike said:


> Is it still considered "mexiflush" if it's on a truck, or is it called something else?


I believe the term you are looking for is "mexi*poke*" and yes, it still applies although usually reserved for the minitruck scene and wire-mesh wheels.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> I believe the term you are looking for is "mexi*poke*" and yes, it still applies although usually reserved for the minitruck scene and wire-mesh wheels.


It's happening with 3/4 ton diesels here. 4x4 trucks, no lift, gigantic wheels with stupid et's, and they run stretched street tires.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> This, plus “Since I took over owning the car I've replaced the water pump new wiring harness for the battery serpentine belt new battery new tires and rims tires only have roughly about 8000 Miles drove on new brakes and calipers” by itself is “Run”.
> 
> Yeah, I want a car that was worked on by this guy, who can’t construct a sentence and has given up. Now you have to pick up the pieces of a car with parts that are known to have very limited availability, and it’s a car that you can’t test drive to test the engine and trans. Nope. Ain’t happenin’.


I'd hesitate if that guy offered to pay ME to take it off his hands.


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's happening with 3/4 ton diesels here. 4x4 trucks, no lift, gigantic wheels with stupid et's, and they run stretched street tires.


I have a few buddies that run their diesels like that sans the stretched tires. I'm actually a fan of stock height 4x4's with small'ish wheels and wide tires but only with aftermarket flairs to help mask the crazy et of the wheels. From what I was told (insert grain of salt), this is more of the "drag" setup for big power trucks.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Is it still considered "mexiflush" if it's on a truck, or is it called something else?


Between this and the rapist comment from the other day, we get it; you don't like mexicans.....opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FortheloveofV8's said:


> I believe the term you are looking for is "mexi*poke*" and yes, it still applies although usually reserved for the minitruck scene and wire-mesh wheels.


I wasn't sure with this one. It's an odd one because if those were knobby, it would be "Hawaiian Style"


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I wasn't sure with this one. It's an odd one because if those were knobby, it would be "Hawaiian Style"


Whatever, they all look the same to me.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

So that propane tank, yeah, it’s heating the car I assume. The hose runs into the rear window

Also, it’s held on the roof with *one* Bungee cord


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

funnee84bunny said:


> Between this and the rapist comment from the other day, we get it; you don't like mexicans.....opcorn:


:laugh:

McMexican

***If the stereotype is true , then its not racist 

the rapist comment, that might have been a little racist


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PainKiller said:


> the rapist comment, that might have been a little racist


How so?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I wasn't sure with this one. It's an odd one because if those were knobby, it would be "Hawaiian Style"


At least he took off the horrendous running boards.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

PainKiller said:


> the rapist comment, that might have been a little racist


Why? Who doesn't hate Mexican Rapists?
I hate them as much as I hate American Rapists and United Nations Peacekeeper Rapists.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> Why? Who doesn't hate Mexican Rapists?
> I hate them as much as I hate American Rapists and United Nations Peacekeeper Rapists.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

ANYHOO, let's not get another DIW thread locked, m'kay?

Not sure if doing it wrong... (sorry for the crappy pic, should have thought to snap it two seconds sooner)


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

It cannot be legal to drive with a propane tank on your roof .. can it ??


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PainKiller said:


> It cannot be legal to drive with a propane tank on your roof .. can it ??


Is it any worse than the guys who just let them roll around in the bed of their truck?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

it's not even half bad looking...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Chevy SPARavan ? CaraRARK ?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Chevy SPARavan ? CaraRARK ?


Aveovan? Avoyager? Frown & Country?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It even has the V6 fender badges.:laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> it's not even *half* bad looking...


it's all bad


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> it's all bad


11/10


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> Chevy SPARavan ? CaraRARK ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


No, it's "Mark with a C".


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> it's all bad


Your argument is invalid.
This is still better than a stock Aveo.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Your argument is invalid.
> This is still better than a stock Aveo.


the top of a pile of **** is still ****


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> the top of a pile of **** is still ****


As a German car fan, you speak from experience? 


Here is one of a.. well... more pet peeve than DIW, I guess.
People spend big coin on doing up an old car/truck.. then put FUGLY wheels on it?
Why?
And then expect top dollar too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Chevr...20b51d2:g:tQEAAOSwgSpb6EsT:rk:46:pf:0&vxp=mtr











And anybody that pays this for a 6x6 Wrangler is DIW. (even though it does look kewl)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Jeep-...64b7f0ff:g:rEoAAOSwMg5b5NIK:rk:1:pf:0&vxp=mtr



> 2017 Jeep Wrangler Custom throughout
> 
> Condition:Used
> Price:US $225,000.00


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> As a German car fan, you speak from experience?


did you just compare my _ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE_ to a caraveo? 

how dare you sir.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, they tried really hard with that ranger.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


Well, Florida's leading this contest once again. World, it's your turn.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


Wow, that's hawt.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


Wow, that car looks like it has spent its whole life in Oberlin, OH.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Wow, that car looks like it has spent its whole life in Oberlin, OH.


Except that OH has vehicle safety inspections. Thus the Florida plates.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Except that OH has vehicle safety inspections. Thus the Florida plates.


It's sad though.. reeks of desperation.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> It's sad though.. reeks of desperation.


Or someone who knows almost everyone will do whatever they can to avoid that vehicle on the road.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Or someone who knows almost everyone will do whatever they can to avoid that vehicle on the road.


It definitely says a few things:

-don’t park by me
-let me merge
-don’t cut me off
-go ahead, make my day


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Except that OH has vehicle safety inspections. Thus the Florida plates.


I lived in Ohio 27 years and drove there 11 of those. I never once was required to have my vehicles inspected.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Except that OH has no vehicle safety inspections. Thus the Florida plates.


Fixt. Some areas have emissions sniffers but that's only around Cleveland.

It moves, it's good.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Just another GTI said:


> Fixt. Some areas have emissions sniffers but that's only around Cleveland.
> 
> It moves, it's good.


I, and my wife, brought two cars into Ohio and an inspection was required to get it registered in the state. Took about 2 minutes and cost $1.50. My wife, being from New York, thought the guy meant $150.00. She couldn't understand $1.50.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Inspections vary county by county in Ohio.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ErikGTI said:


> I lived in Ohio 27 years and drove there 11 of those. I never once was required to have my vehicles inspected.





Just another GTI said:


> Fixt. Some areas have emissions sniffers but that's only around Cleveland.
> 
> It moves, it's good.





Lithium Lotus said:


> Inspections vary county by county in Ohio.


Direct Tire indicated that there are safety inspections: https://www.directtire.com/auto-repairs/learning-center/mode/detail/knowledgeitemid/4291.aspx



> State Vehicle Safety Inspection
> Question: What is a Ohio State Vehicle Safety Inspection?
> 
> Answer: Ohio requires this yearly safety inspection to make sure that all vehicles used on public roads are in good condition and safe to drive. The goal is to catch any damage or issues with vehicles before they cause an accident. The Ohio state safety inspection can be performed by any official Ohio Department of Transportation service station. Any such station will have a sign to let you know they are an official DOT service station. The following are checked during the safety inspection: brake system, body and chassis, defrost, electrical system, exhaust system, fuel system, glass and mirrors, horn, lighting system, odometer, steering, suspension, tires, and windshield wipers/washing system. Your vehicle will also be checked for any signs of tampering with your emissions system.



Emissions inspections per this list: https://www.dmv.org/oh-ohio/smog-check.php



> Inspection Requirements
> 
> Eligible vehicles registered in the following qualifying 7 counties must undergo emissions testing every 2 years:
> 
> ...


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Can't remember if I posted this here but I saw this outside the mall of america last winter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Poor Buick. ^^


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

20thAna3282 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here but I saw this outside the mall of america last winter.


The definition of a Minnesota winter beater. 

When I lived in the Twin Cities I often saw cars so rusted out that you could see into the doors. They were constant reminders to keep current with my tetanus shots :laugh:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

A testament to the qualitty of the A body


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably won't embed except in tapatalk

https://v.redd.it/685wco59sb121/DASH_600_K


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

patrikman said:


> It definitely says a few things:
> 
> -don’t park by me
> -let me merge
> ...


It definitely does, but this person should realize if they find a similar person who is in a car that isn't a hazard, they're dead.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

20thAna3282 said:


>


That is almost a dead ringer for the outlaws' car in Fargo. MN too. And even at a mall!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

“I’m saying, that TruCoat, you don’t get it you get oxidation problems it’ll cost you a heck of a lot more than $500…”


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> That is almost a dead ringer for the outlaws' car in Fargo. MN too. And even at a mall!



That's a 1986 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera.
What is the original damaged one.. a Buick or Olds?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> That's a 1986 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera.
> What is the original damaged one.. a Buick or Olds?


Who knows? The beauty of these cars is that once the grille is gone, no one can tell. 

I had a friend with a late 80s Buick. He got in an accident and replaced all the damaged cosmetic bits with parts from a Buick...and no one knew.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> W
> 
> I had a friend with a late 80s *Buick*. He got in an accident and replaced all the damaged cosmetic bits with parts from a *Buick*...and no one knew.





Eh? :laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> That's a 1986 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera.
> What is the original damaged one.. a Buick or Olds?


The damaged car is a Buick Century, one that's a few years newer than the Ciera as well.
But yea, they're really the same car. One just didn't have a guy in it that eventually got jammed in a wood chipper.
Fun side note, the actual chipper is in Fargo at the visitor's centre and I've seen it. And touched it. They have a fake leg sticking out of it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Biff Beltsander said:


> The damaged car is a Buick Century, one that's a few years newer than the Ciera as well.
> But yea, they're really the same car. One just didn't have a guy in it that eventually got jammed in a wood chipper.


Former boss had a late 80s Buick Century or Oldsmobile Cutlas Ciera... I even drove it once and I don't remember now. :laugh:
What I do remember.. the headlight bulbs were a total PITA to replace.
It's obvious they were designed fro front access glass sealed bulbs and then years later they just slapped the unsealed housings in them even though you could not access them from the back to change the bulbs!
You had the remove the grill to remove all the screws holding the headlights/turn signals so you could access the rear of the housings. :facepalm:

See this:
https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/1996_Oldsmobile_Cutlass_Ciera_3.1L_V6_Sedan/lights/headlight

Definitely DIW GM.
In contrast, my parent's 99 Intrigue had two big obvious clips on each headlight housing- pop them up- and the headlight housing just slid out.
So at least GM realized their error.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Why bother with pedestrian impact testing. I wonder if that’s ticketable


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

thegave said:


> Why bother with pedestrian impact testing. I wonder if that’s ticketable


I don't think fashion police exist outside of Barcelona.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

thegave said:


> Why bother with pedestrian impact testing. I wonder if that’s ticketable


For what?
Technically it would pass inspection in Texas.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Probably won't embed except in tapatalk
> 
> https://v.redd.it/685wco59sb121/DASH_600_K


Maybe he shifts through the gears (whatever are available) on his own before just putting it in drive.......


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> For what?
> Technically it would pass inspection in Texas.



Such a mod could cause increased liability.
It can also cause insurance woes.
Any bets that the cowcatcher Jeep owner told their insurance exactly what they did to their Jeep?
Insurance companies just LOVE covering unknowns.
Since vehicle liability insurance is required everywhere in the US (right?), and I seriously doubt an insurance company would just cover this vehicle with current mods as though a stock one... this Jeep mod could very well be illegal as it makes it (relatively) uninsurable.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Upon closer inspection (zooming in on the photo of the Jeep) it looks poorly built. Impact with another car I don’t believe it would do much, however against a human I think it can cause some serious damage even at low speeds. I don’t understand why the owner would even want that ugly looking thing in front of his Jeep.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vr6milz said:


> Upon closer inspection (zooming in on the photo of the Jeep) it looks poorly built. Impact with another car I don’t believe it would do much, however against a human I think it can cause some serious damage even at low speeds. I don’t understand why the owner would even want that ugly looking thing in front of his Jeep.


Agreed. Looks like 1970's era aluminum porch railing crappily screwed together. It's as if it was designed to specifically impale soft, breathing mammals and disentigrate upon using it for any other purpose. 

This new Jeep scene is going to give the worst of the ricers from 10-20 years ago a serious run for their money as the aftermarket just DGAF and is making tons of bolt-on junk.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> This new Jeep scene is going to give the worst of the ricers from 10-20 years ago a serious run for their money as the aftermarket just DGAF and is making tons of bolt-on junk.


"I NEED matching green LED headlight halos, undercar illumination, and a green skull that illuminates every time I hit the brakes"

1997 or 2018?


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Safety glasses but no gloves. Probably fine:sly:


hahaha!

But man, i would be observing that from a half mile away for sure! :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> For what?
> Technically it would pass inspection in Texas.



I'm pretty sure that it's illegal in every state and county to have ANY tint on the windshield below the tint line. That plus one could argue that frame thing around the outside of the windshield could pose a visibility hazard rendering that illegal (ticketable) as well.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's illegal in every state and county to have ANY tint on the windshield below the tint line. That plus one could argue that frame thing around the outside of the windshield could pose a visibility hazard rendering that illegal (ticketable) as well.


I was just talking about the bumper attachment.
There are many other issues that would cause it not to pass inspection. 
And somethings that might be illegal even if it passes inspection.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Best part of that Jeep abomination is the ez-pass ziptied to the outside of the vehicle. Prime for accidental removal and rather large tolls/fines.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> This new Jeep scene is going to give the worst of the ricers from 10-20 years ago a serious run for their money as the aftermarket just DGAF and is making tons of bolt-on junk.


I'm fascinated that with all the dozens of aftermarket companies that make grills, wheels, headlights, lift kits, lights, tires, tire covers, doors, and fenders that they all end up looking exactly the same.


----------



## Ian's_TDI (Jan 3, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> "I NEED matching green LED headlight halos, undercar illumination, and a green skull that illuminates every time I hit the brakes"
> 
> 1997 or 2018?


First one. Then the other.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Klutch said:


> hahaha!
> 
> But man, i would be observing that from a half mile away for sure! :facepalm:


I would shoot it from that distance :what:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> That is almost a dead ringer for the outlaws' car in Fargo. MN too. And even at a mall!


ugh, that stupid movie 

Now every time I tell someone Im from MN they reply with "ohhhh yaaaahhh" or some lame s*** from that movie

Fargo is not even in Minnesota for ****sake 

DIW


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> ugh, that stupid movie
> 
> Now every time I tell someone Im from MN they reply with "ohhhh yaaaahhh" or some lame s*** from that movie
> 
> ...


:laugh: When I was on the trip my wife taught my three year old son to say Minnesota in a cheesy fake accent. Hearing "Minnnnessooootta" from him is still hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

PainKiller said:


> ugh, that stupid movie
> 
> Now every time I tell someone Im from MN they reply with "ohhhh yaaaahhh" or some lame s*** from that movie
> 
> ...


Pretty similar accent though. Buncha frenchies :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Pretty similar accent though. Buncha frenchies :laugh:


Le Yooper


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

spockcat said:


>




 Dude can't even reach the brake lever.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Blackbird71 said:


> Dude can't even reach the brake lever.


Jeez, it's a jocky shift with a clutch too. Can he make it any harder?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Blackbird71 said:


> Dude can't even reach the brake lever.


I think we've already proven that cruisers don't need the front brake.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Blackbird71 said:


> Dude can't even reach the brake lever.


The loud pipes makes this thing very safe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I believe this bike is in Japan. Too bad they don't have Tail of the Dragon there. That would be interesting to follow behind him.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

spockcat said:


> I believe this bike is in Japan. Too bad they don't have Tail of the Dragon there. That would be interesting to follow behind him.


That would make sense. Japan has a crazy car culture when it comes to exaggerated customizing.


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Metallitubby said:


> I think we've already proven that cruisers don't need the front brake.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I think we've already proven that cruisers don't need the front brake.


Seeing how he probably hasn't changed that fluid since he mounted that vertical master cylinder reservoir, he probably doesn't have much anyway.



LT1M21Stingray said:


> The loud pipes makes this thing very safe.


It's a Honda Magna 250, I doubt it's that loud.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Toyota found a way to reduce rollover accidents


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

/TCL'd


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> /TCL'd


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

@McMike said:


> /TCL'd


Right in the Nostalgia

I married the woman who started calling the FJ the toilet car because of the original FJ thread. CSB

https://i.imgur.com/g3PWaBa.png


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Right in the Nostalgia
> 
> I married the woman who started calling the FJ the toilet car because of the original FJ thread. CSB
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/g3PWaBa.png


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

my ex also called FJ's the PP truck ... she could never remember the F J and said P P for porta-potty truck

She refers to all of you, including me, the VW internet nerds


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

NYC taxi cab green


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GarageBoy said:


> NYC taxi cab green


Looks like Austin Co-op Taxi green to me.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


dude should rent this out on turo... i would rent it just to drive up to a CNC or meetup. that's hilarious :laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> hellcat Sodona[/QUOTE]
> 
> well... is there a hellcat motor in it? that's stupidly awesome and DIR if there is, including the neon safety vest wrap. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


>


FIFY


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


:laugh:

I was waiting for it :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> I was waiting for it :thumbup:


Who the **** puts those little yellow things on their c...? Oh wait.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Superbird deep into retirement.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Superbird deep into retirement.


It looks sooo faaaaassssttt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Happy Hannucar










This is a very unorthodox display.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Man, that thing is off the chain... link


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Happy Hannucar
> 
> This is a very unorthodox display.


Jew have posted a blurry picture.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Jew have posted a blurry picture.


Bought cheapest camera.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Who the **** puts those little yellow things on their c...? Oh wait.


Why wouldn't you? They add like, 300+ bhp


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


> Hellcat Sedona thing


Username seems fitting anyway


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Jew have posted a blurry picture.


reported.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm assuming that's a V6 Camaro, right?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I'm assuming that's a V6 Camaro, right?


Nah, then it'd have _three_ side pipes on each side, right? :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I'm assuming that's a V6 Camaro, right?


No
as you can see by the badges it's a 427 SS Yenko :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> No
> as you can see by the badges it's a 427 SS Yenko :laugh:


I was looking at it this morning on an ipad and didn't even _notice_ the Yenko badges. Yeah, _that's_ going to impress anyone who knows what a Yenko is. :laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Wait, zoomies and bow-tie shaped rear exhaust tips? Sign me up!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

i love the splitter adjusters mounted to the fixed wing... :laugh:


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> This is absolutely amazing.


I wonder if they made the model of their sh^tty modded car, or if they paid somebody to make a model of their sh^tty modded car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I was looking at it this morning on an ipad and didn't even _notice_ the Yenko badges. Yeah, _that's_ going to impress anyone who knows what a Yenko is. :laugh:


https://www.barrons.com/articles/the-2019-yenko-camaro-upholds-legacy-1540327011









https://www.auto123.com/en/news/2018-chevrolet-camaro-yenko-1000-hp/64390/









https://www.motortrend.com/news/201...to-1000-hp/#2019-chevrolet-camaro-yenko-sc-01


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MisterTroy said:


> This is absolutely amazing.


Holy ****, are those wheelie bars on the model?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

if it is a fake it is a pretty well detailed fake.

Here is the real (rendering) from SVE

http://specialtyvehicleengineering.com/2018-yenkosc-supercharged-825hp-camaro/

some details match like the wheels and the side stripes...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> if it is a fake it is a pretty well detailed fake.
> 
> Here is the real (rendering) from SVE
> 
> ...


The fender badging just seems overkill.. like somebody that likes to add badges.
Fakery is not that hard when all it takes is easily copied decals and some bolt ons.

Who would do that to a car worth so much?

https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/2017-CHEVROLET-YENKO-CAMARO-214617


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I have no idea if this has been posted yet, but it's the first time I have seen it.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^^doors be closed super tight with all that down f--, err, side force.


----------



## deus_cy (Dec 30, 2007)

At highway speed I bet that thing hugs the road pretty good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

deus_cy said:


> At highway speed I bet that thing hugs the road pretty good.


At highway speed his MPG is probably about 8 due to the drag.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is having a holy sheet filthy butt some type of badge of honor for old ratty TDI drivers?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This was at 6:30 this morning.
No wide load signage, no escort, no anything.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> This was at 6:30 this morning.
> No wide load signage, no escort, no anything.


I bet they weren't operating a camera while driving though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is having a holy sheet filthy butt some type of badge of honor for old ratty TDI drivers?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Is having a holy sheet filthy butt some type of badge of honor for old ratty TDI drivers?


I have no idea what you're talking about. 









Granted that's after 2 track days and 1 of them of was in the rain all day. :laugh: All kidding aside...personally I prefer a nice and clean car, so I have a turndown tip that way in everyday normal driving the back of my car doesn't get all sooted up like it does at track events. 

Of course there are others that are proud to be driving a TDI and what better way to show it than the back of your car covered in soot. The type of exhaust tip you have on your car makes a big difference on how much soot swirls around behind your car with some having a lot of soot build up on the back of the car and others with hardly anything on the back of the car.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Trading really bad blind spots for


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> FJ CrossCruiser Cabriolet


Same one https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/toyota-fj-cruiser-convertible-something-toyota-sho-265425


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Same one https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/toyota-fj-cruiser-convertible-something-toyota-sho-265425


That is the NCE top. 
I wish it looked better with the top down.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Efficiency while towing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is the NCE top.
> I wish it looked better with the top down.


I don't know how you can say that's a NICE top from just these pics.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> Efficiency while towing.


"How to tell there is a copart nearby"

"Coming to a salvage rebuild channel near you"

"I just bought the cheapest XXX in the country"


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Same one https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/toyota-fj-cruiser-convertible-something-toyota-sho-265425


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> I don't know how you can say that's a NICE top from just these pics.


Not sure if serious, but NCE is the manufacturer of that.

Newport Convertible Engineering/


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this real?
https://youtu.be/Y1kO9odmgSk

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

georgeboole said:


> Is this real?
> https://youtu.be/Y1kO9odmgSk
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...art-running-low-you-ll-need-to-charge-it-quot


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't objectively say this is doing it wrong, but I'm not sure how much of my chuckling is with her, and how much is at her.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

georgeboole said:


> Is this real?
> https://youtu.be/Y1kO9odmgSk
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Use the tools and the long YouTube URL and find out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

owner needs to paint this orange to make it more effective


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What's the intent of such a thing?
To talk smack like you race because rollbar (that would only work if people couldn't see it THAT close)?
They took some time making it look good.. getting all the lengths and angles right... just a waste.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

I suppose one could say that they were just doing a test fitment that will be transferred over to steel...

But probably not!


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like it was made of parts of grandma's walkers...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Good thing he went with schedule 80


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Doing it absolutely my style


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> Doing it absolutely my style
> 
> https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/48411726_10213261113509340_6373506591366316032_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=6ed9e08e69a80a6278aeb848ebe13d67&oe=5C9A0A21[IMG]
> 
> ...


I would guess with those heavy tires it would be hard to get that fit moving.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

01tj said:


> I would guess with those heavy tires it would be hard to get that fit moving.


Let's be honest,youre going nowhere quick in one anyways :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Let's be honest,youre going nowhere quick in one anyways :laugh:


I'd like to see it perform offroad.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd like to see it "perform" offroad.


FTFY


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd like to see how that hatch stays open.


FIFY


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


I bet that rear window is close to shattering too. That's a heavy tire for such a dainty mount.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

XClayX said:


> I bet that rear window is close to shattering too. That's a heavy tire for such a dainty mount.


Not to mention how far it is off the frame only gives it more leverage to do bad things.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Too bad they didn't put out a picture of what they tow with it.....At least the trailer hitch can act as sort of a wheelie bar when the front wheels are off the ground......:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

confirmed grocery getter


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Jeep wheels, stenciled skull, Cooper tires, not even mentioning the cart all in a place where there should be Civics.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Houston trend or is Dallas trying to outdo Houston?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ A trend that is destined to become classic! Though, seriously hopefully not.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Poor Buick. ^^


Haha those things were a dime a dozen. All my friends had them as hand me down cars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> New Houston trend or is Dallas trying to outdo Houston?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can you be honest and still DIW?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

spockcat said:


> confirmed grocery getter


Is this a weird trend I don't know about?
Saw a jdm bro 1st Gen Forester with a black painted supermarket cart on top of his car with a Christmas wreath on it - is this the new drift stitch?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GarageBoy said:


> Is this a weird trend I don't know about?
> Saw a jdm bro 1st Gen Forester with a black painted supermarket cart on top of his car with a Christmas wreath on it - is this the new drift stitch?


Hopefully not.
Shopping carts are expensive and theft should be prosecuted.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Can you be honest and still DIW?


Well he IS a Dolphins fan sooooo.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the second Soul I have seen with this thing. Maybe NMS, still I think it is horrendous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it just the video that is DIW or the video and the wrap?


----------



## Ian's_TDI (Jan 3, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Is it just the video that is DIW or the video and the wrap?


Wrap looks neat but WTF was with the music?

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Is it just the video that is DIW or the video and the wrap?


Both imho


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ian's_TDI said:


> Wrap looks neat but WTF was with the music?
> 
> Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


If you expand the video description on YouTube, it says:



> Song Millennia
> Artist Erich Lee , ASCAP, 100
> Album Axiom 2
> Licensed to YouTube by
> HEXACORP LTD (on behalf of Hi Finesse Sound, ASCAP (Hi-Finesse Music and Sound)); Hexacorp (music publishing), ASCAP, and 10 Music Rights Societies


Some type of Youtube music?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

One of my coworker’s sloppy work 🤨


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder how much the dealer who has this gave on trade?










https://www.northfreewayhyundai.com...olet-SSR-ac01503b0a0e0ae74dbfa499b7cc171c.htm



> The DinoSSauR! We have owned over 650 SSRs and this is one of the coolest ever. It was modified several years ago as an art car (parade car). It snorts CO2 (tanks are mounted in trunk) and it has an audio system with a number of dinosaur sound effects. The grill is comprised of individually crafted teeth. It has reptile eyes, there are small talons on the running boards and it has a tail on the trunk deck. The car won a second place in the 2016 Houston Art Car Parade. The workmanship and fiberglass work is incredibly good. We owned it a few years ago and recently reacquired it. Everything, from the top down to the drivetrain (6.0L 395hp w/Automatic, 400hp w/Manual, available in 2005 & 2006 models only), works as it should.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Is it just the video that is DIW or the video and the wrap?



I mean... if driving down the street in something that looks like a giant shiny dildo is your thing... :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

2ohgti said:


> One of my coworker’s sloppy work 🤨


But, what was this glued to?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Look on the bright side.
A bass head song would be like massage seats!


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Seats By Dre


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> But, what was this glued to?


Z3 fender.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MrMook said:


> Seats By Dre


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


So tough.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

@McMike said:


>


/\ This actually kinda fits with GM stellar factory styling. 

https://classiccars.com/listings/view/807578/1981-volkswagen-rabbit-pickup-for-sale-in-toronto-ontario-m6p-3y3


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

All yours first $20,000


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

Holy sh*t that is hideous :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Avenge_me!jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Still looks better than a stock Volkswagen Caddy.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

M3, M5....now time for a W series?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


This is not the truck you’re looking for.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Still looks better than a stock Volkswagen Caddy.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Still looks better than a stock Volkswagen Caddy.


Truthfully I didnt know it was a caddy till the motor shot.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

This is the worst page in quite a while. :what:


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

Just another GTI said:


> This is the worst page in quite a while. :what:


Some of us remember the old threads that got locked and blackholed. They make this page look like Pebble Beach Concourse.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

HaystackMalone said:


> Some of us remember the old threads that got locked and blackholed. They make this page look like Pebble Beach Concourse.


How long back, exactly, are we talking?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> How long back, exactly, are we talking?


The hole goes as far back as you need it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

patrikman said:


> The hole goes as far back as you need it.


It is a literal bag of holding.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

HaystackMalone said:


> Some of us remember the old threads that got locked and blackholed. They make this page look like Pebble Beach Concourse.



For example The Dragon Vette?


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

I actually know the guy who built this. He owned a body shop in my home town. I even did a small co-op thing there in highschool for a couple months. The front end originally looked more like a modified version of the original. I never liked the addition of the Dodge bumper. A later owner must have changed the rear wheels. 

This may be his as well. If not, he did one similar back in the late 90s. He had it in his shop when I was helping out there. It was green still but the engine was already swapped in.
https://www.carscoops.com/2008/09/alfa-romeo-gtv-with-ford-mustang-v8/

He did some crazy projects for himself but his work was amazing from what I remember. 



r_fostoria said:


> https://classiccars.com/listings/view/807578/1981-volkswagen-rabbit-pickup-for-sale-in-toronto-ontario-m6p-3y3


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

>


???????


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> ???????


There is a long tow bar between that dump truck and the trailer and it appears that car thought it was two dump trucks and tried to merge in between them?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ That trike is ugly but I will give Marshall some credit. It must have been a lot of work to convert a Hyundai to drive from the center. It also must have taken a lot of skipped meds to want to put time into a Hyundai at all.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


> There is a long tow bar between that dump truck and the trailer and it appears that car thought it was two dump trucks and tried to merge in between them?


I wonder why the tow bar is so long. I thought they maybe had separated


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

thegave said:


> I wonder why the tow bar is so long. I thought they maybe had separated












To dump without taking the trailer off.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> It also must have taken a lot of skipped meds to want to put time into a Hyundai at all.


It was a car with a good drivetrain that was otherwise worthless.
Seems like a great start for such a project regardless of brand.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Who wouldn't want a 2.0T S4? I wonder if these people do this as a joke, or they really just want people to think they have a cooler car?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

amusante1002 said:


> Who wouldn't want a 2.0T S4? I wonder if these people do this as a joke, or they really just want people to think they have a cooler car?


"upbadging" looks like the S just replaced the A is all


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

amusante1002 said:


> Who wouldn't want a 2.0T S4? I wonder if these people do this as a joke, or they really just want people to think they have a cooler car?


I think the later.

A rozap - but on topic....


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

DINMS: NC DMV now has an Awesome! sms text like interface. It actually takes place like a conversaion (thankfully no emojis). I was scrolling like a madman despite being on a desktop PC with enough resolution to fill out the form on a single page. Harrumph...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

KeiCar said:


>


¿Inglés como lingua segunda?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> ¿Inglés como lingua segunda?


Apparently spelling lessons are not part of Herbalife's multi-level marketing scam cult.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

VWestlife said:


> Apparently spelling lessons are not part of Herbalife's multi-level marketing scam cult.


But I want to know who Sam Le is, and how I can get him for free


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Nealric said:


> But I want to know who Sam Le is, and how I can get him for free


Why? Are you trying to lose weith? :wave:


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> Apparently spelling lessons are not part of Herbalife's multi-level marketing scam cult.



I've been listening to a podcast about MLM's that is a decent listen, The Dream.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Came across this on my automotive hunting


----------



## zeeMkv (Aug 7, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> Came across this on my automotive hunting


Wow! I never considered doubling up on fender flares... genius! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

yo dawg, i heard you like fender flares...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Y I K E S


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rumors of Ford giving up sedans only to produce trucks and SUVs are premature.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Rumors of Ford giving up sedans only to produce trucks and SUVs are premature.


Ford F150 coupe?


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

GarageBoy said:


> Ford F150 coupe?


Ford F150 Fastback


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Turbo II said:


> Ford F150 Fastback


Ford F150 Uglyback.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Ford F150 Uglyback.


Ford F150 Takeitback ...... to https://www.mivehiclesolutions.com/


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

I didnt even think about it opening, it's soo strange....


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

jeller said:


> I didnt even think about it opening, it's soo strange....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The F150 thing.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

jeller said:


> I didnt even think about it opening, it's soo strange....


Now it's a hatchback, you guys should love that isht.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Now it's a hatchback, you guys should love that isht.


Wrong.
It is now a liftback.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Wrong.
> It is now a liftback.


Wrong.
It is now a hunchback.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

I actually like it  It'll help with aerodynamics and you still get the use of the bed with a cap


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Now it's a hatchback, you guys should love that isht.


Now it looks to much like an Aztek.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seems legit


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Now that this pic is on reddit, mister Wiley will need to change his number. :facepalm:
He is 73 btw.
His property has plenty of places for body disposal.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...d436d290258266a!8m2!3d34.9399439!4d-77.846341

And what vehicle is that interior?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Now that this pic is on reddit, mister Wiley will need to change his number. :facepalm:
> He is 73 btw.
> His property has plenty of places for body disposal.
> 
> ...


Says Toyota on the door. Tacoma or one of their SUVs?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Wrong.
> It is now a liftback.


You're both right (except when you said "wrong"). Liftback is a subset of hatchback.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Driver passed out and his friends also doodled lots of Sharpie penises on his face?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Says Toyota on the door. Tacoma or one of their SUVs?


Yeah/ obviously I am talking about the Toyota pickup that you can barely see the blurry interior of versus the interior of the car that person that took the pic is in that takes up over 1/3rd the entire image.

Yes, I know I also play the obtuse game sometimes.... call me a hypocrite.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah/ obviously I am talking about the Toyota pickup that you can barely see the blurry interior of versus the interior of the car that person that took the pic is in that takes up over 1/3rd the entire image.
> 
> Yes, I know I also play the obtuse game sometimes.... call me a hypocrite.



It's an early 2000s Isuzu NPR delivery truck:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NB4 "Doing It Wrong for being in drive thru!'

And what kind of a brainless moran drives over kerbs and plants like that?
I am sure it wasn't a jacked up truck...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

you "gots" ta read this CL ad










https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-2008-subaru-impreza/6792964182.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

simple said:


> you "gots" ta read this CL ad
> 
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-2008-subaru-impreza/6792964182.html


_gots_


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> _gots_


i love how in the one pic you can see the bolts that once held a splitter he no doubt ripped off pulling into somewhere... :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> NB4 "Doing It Wrong for being in drive thru!'
> 
> And what kind of a brainless moran drives over kerbs and plants like that?


Probably the same type of brainless moran that posts pictures from a cellphone from the driver's seat.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

simple said:


> you "gots" ta read this CL ad


gots a hode scope. don't gots a trubbo.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> NB4 "Doing It Wrong for being in drive thru!'
> 
> And what kind of a brainless moran drives over *crubs* and plants like that?
> I am sure it wasn't a jacked up truck...



ftfy


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> gots a hode scope. don't gots a trubbo.


No turbo, still blows motor


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

bmann said:


> No turbo, still blows motor


#justsubaruthings


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> _gots_


And "8 degree camber!!!"


I should photoshop it to have 8 degrees of _positive_ camber. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://www.parkschevy.com/VehicleD...o-2dr_Cpe_SS_w/2SS-Kernersville-NC/3353921613


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Shoveling the driveway, you're DIW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


> https://www.parkschevy.com/VehicleD...o-2dr_Cpe_SS_w/2SS-Kernersville-NC/3353921613


Used car. Probably a repo or a lease return?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> Shoveling the driveway, you're DIW.


:laugh: :screwy:



spockcat said:


> Used car. Probably a repo or a lease return?


definitely.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

andlf said:


> https://www.parkschevy.com/VehicleD...o-2dr_Cpe_SS_w/2SS-Kernersville-NC/3353921613


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> Shoveling the driveway, you're DIW.


Lets see, did they shovel around it on purpose and wait for the melt, or did 4 friends pick up the car and place it on the snow bank?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MrMook said:


> Lets see, did they shovel around it on purpose and wait for the melt, or did 4 friends pick up the car and place it on the snow bank?


In Russia, snow banks you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe Tesla needs to put longer cords on their superchargers.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's just sad.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Maybe Tesla needs to put longer cords on their superchargers.


This guy just refuses to reverse park


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

vr6milz said:


> This guy just refuses to reverse park


Does the car not do it for you?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Maybe Tesla needs to put longer cords on their superchargers.


Life Skills < $

Theory: Bad spoilers + Tesla drivers > 51% of DIW Thread


----------



## clempot911 (Aug 8, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Maybe Tesla needs to put longer cords on their superchargers.




Could be worse.....Still waiting to see this for a Tesla:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

clempot911 said:


> Could be worse.....Still waiting to see this for a Tesla:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And a follow up from the owner of that Tesla. At least he knows how to keep his phone battery charged.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> And a follow up from the owner of that Tesla. At least he knows how to keep his phone battery charged.


Interesting. 

So the car had enough of a charge to get up the curb, but not to go into reverse?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So the car had enough of a charge to get up the curb, but not to go into reverse?


This is what is being alleged.

But it seems Tesla owners have a hard time parking in general.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This is what is being alleged.
> 
> But it seems Tesla owners have a hard time parking in general.


Lazy and selfish. Even if that's their local Supercharger that they never see anyone use. Thumbs down emoji.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Lazy and selfish. Even if that's their local Supercharger that they never see anyone use. Thumbs down emoji.


Almost as bad as Harley drivers. (or is it riders?)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Almost as bad as Harley drivers. (or is it riders?)
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


Freedom Riders.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Freedom Riders.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

This truck was so wide that his wheel was about 4 inches into my lane with the other wheel touching the breakdown lane.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So the car had enough of a charge to get up the curb, but not to go into reverse?


Wait.

So the Teslas are designed to be _backed _into the parking spot to recharge. Who knew! Did I get that right? :what:

But when the SOC is ludicrously low (see what I did there?), when you need to recharge the most... Reverse is _disabled_? 

Who's the genius that thought _that _up? :laugh:

That's a definite DIW right there... :wave:


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> This truck was so wide that his wheel was about 4 inches into my lane with the other wheel touching the breakdown lane.


but he's in his lane in the picture...?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> This truck was so wide that his wheel was about 4 inches into my lane with the other wheel touching the breakdown lane.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Let's just go all in here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> This truck was so wide that his wheel was about 4 inches into my lane with the other wheel touching the breakdown lane.


Those big trailers aren't going to tow themselves.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those bro bro bro bro bro aren't going to bro themselves


Correct.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

mach250 said:


> but he's in his lane in the picture...?


The picture is on the offramp. They recently narrowed the road to add a extra lane. I was too busy not getting ran off the road to snap a picture. 

This is now 4 lanes wide


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those big trailers aren't going to tow themselves.


Nothing wrong with dually trucks but this guy had the outer wheel protruding over 6 inches on both sides.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Nothing wrong with dually trucks but this guy had the outer wheel protruding over 6 inches on both sides.


This is everywhere here. A new 3/4 truck can easily fit 35" tires or larger with a simple leveling kit, the rear sits up far enough to fit 37" tires stock.

A new F250 with a leveling kit looks like a truck with a 10" lift from 15 years ago, it's insane. The guys with duallies that wider wheels and huge tires are **** suckers. Not so much because of how much room they take up, but because they throw debris all over the place. 

I've got friends with dually trucks and flat beds that run mud tires because they need to feed cattle, or they have a huge generator and welder and have to get into difficult places for a pipeline, but none of them do this stupid modded crap.

I will say, it's impressive at how expensive it is to buy six tires like that at once. When they're $300-400 a piece that's some serious coin... Just to show off. (if it's not out of necessity)


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

boogetyboogety said:


> Wait.
> 
> So the Teslas are designed to be _backed _into the parking spot to recharge. Who knew! Did I get that right? :what:
> 
> ...


are you reactioneering this topic, or do you have actual knowledge of the design on Tesla? Based on a comment from an untrusted source, you'd have to do some research to see if that is true. I find it less than plausible, but I'm definitely not going to questing the engineering aspect of a company with rocket scientists on payroll. I'd lean towards believing the guy just doesn't know how to charge/park properly and is trying to save face. Or perhaps his car malfunctioned, but wasn't designed to disallow reverse in a low charge state.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

JPawn1 said:


> Or perhaps his car malfunctioned, but wasn't designed to disallow reverse in a low charge state.



This seems like the most obvious and likely cause. I get that its cute and funny (not really, its mostly obvious jealousy or bitterness) for folks to pigeonhole drivers of certain marques as idiots with more money than sense, but I also work in R&D and understand that the rush to bring things to market often means products misbehaving in unexpected and unlikely ways.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Nothing wrong with dually trucks but this guy had the outer wheel protruding over 6 inches on both sides.





Cabin Pics said:


> This is everywhere here. A new 3/4 truck can easily fit 35" tires or larger with a simple leveling kit, the rear sits up far enough to fit 37" tires stock.
> 
> A new F250 with a leveling kit looks like a truck with a 10" lift from 15 years ago, it's insane. The guys with duallies that wider wheels and huge tires are **** suckers. Not so much because of how much room they take up, but because they throw debris all over the place.
> 
> ...


There's a guy where I work who has an older Ram Dually and the tires stick out way more than that, iirc. I think all of the outer tire sticks out past the fender. I'll get a pic the next time he drives it! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Found it parked out back.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> This truck was so wide that his wheel was about 4 inches into my lane with the other wheel touching the breakdown lane.


Fyi... this is sctually covered by law...probably in every state for the same reasons.
But it requires cops that actually enforce said laws even if they think they look kewl.

http://www.hawaiipolice.com/tires-and-tints-04-12-09



> Tires and tints 04-12-09
> | Published: APRIL 12, 2007
> HAWAII POLICE DEPARTMENT
> TRAFFIC SERVICES SECTION
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Fyi... this is sctually covered by law...probably in every state for the same reasons.
> But it requires cops that actually enforce said laws even if they think they look kewl.
> 
> http://www.hawaiipolice.com/tires-and-tints-04-12-09


LOL, of course it was Hawaii to try to crack down on this first.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Nothing wrong with dually trucks but this guy had the outer wheel protruding over 6 inches on both sides.


I absolutely love big rig rims on a lower cclb dually, and I would own one if I had the money.

But if the rims are not tucked it is a DB move.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> Found it parked out back.


Broooooooooo


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

JPawn1 said:


> are you reactioneering this topic, or do you have actual knowledge of the design on Tesla? Based on a comment from an untrusted source, you'd have to do some research to see if that is true. I find it less than plausible, but I'm definitely not going to questing the engineering aspect of a company with rocket scientists on payroll. I'd lean towards believing the guy just doesn't know how to charge/park properly and is trying to save face. Or perhaps his car malfunctioned, but wasn't designed to disallow reverse in a low charge state.


So much for rhetorical questions... You must be a boatload of fun at parties... :laugh:

Here's a second-grade level joke for you, see if you get it or if it goes over your head:

Do you know why elephants have red eyes?























[No...]


So they can hide in cherry trees!





























[appropriate pause for eye rolls and arguments]




















Wait wait wait wait wait. Have you ever _seen _an elephant in a cherry tree?





















[NO!]




































See? _It works! _ :laugh: :wave:


----------



## 3STAT3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Found in the Wal-mart parking lot.....go figure


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Full video here. They spend minutes hacking open the trunk and are confused when there's no engine


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Volvo’s new PHEV


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Charges from it's own cigarette lighter. What a time to be alive!


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr Euro said:


> Charges from it's own cigarette lighter. What a time to be alive!


LOL
Good one!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Euro said:


> Charges from it's own cigarette lighter. What a time to be alive!


Indeed.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Indeed.


What happens if you plug a surge protector into each outlet on a jack plate, and then plug them into each other with a bridge cord?

Fireworks?

BRB! Must. Find. Out.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Before apc tail lights there was KFC 😀


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Spatzle said:


> Before apc tail lights there was KFC 😀


Here's the picture you were trying to post. :thumbup:










May posting just the link will work. lol
https://imgur.com/gallery/IRAjZsU


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> Here's the picture you were trying to post.


Two broken pictures 
Technology!


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Two broken pictures
> Technology!


I can see why the original post didn't work, but I removed the Best tail light ever portion and the image doesn't wanna show up. :screwy:

Technology is a love/hate relationship. Just like most of the girls I've dated...you love them when everything is working and good between the two of you, but when things aren't working and you're fight with them, you definitely hate them at that moment. :laugh:


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

When you want to ride but dont want the wind in your hair...










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

That is a MonoTracer.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Are those wheels on the sides for when you're dragging a knee?


----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

I remember seeing the earlier version of it, the Ecomobile on the discovery channel show Beyond 2000 in the mid 90s. Thought it was really cool.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Two broken pictures
> Technology!


If at first you don’t succeed...


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

MGQ said:


> Are those wheels on the sides for when you're dragging a knee?


In a way yes? I do know that when he slowed down to around 10mph they swing down like training wheels to keep it from falling over... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is a MonoTracer.


Yessir! Never seen one before in real life... actually pretty effin neat.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

verdee said:


> I remember seeing the earlier version of it, the Ecomobile on the discovery channel show Beyond 2000 in the mid 90s. Thought it was really cool.


Didn't those get something crazy for mpg's? 300 comes to mind...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

90s backwoods hifi


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Full transparency.
I built a fully Radio Shack sourced (speakers/crossovers/etc) speaker system for a car once... _30 years ago_.
It sounded alright...

Heck, I just remembered I actually reused some of those parts (after I totaled that car) in a custom behind seat truck speaker box and sold it to a friend for cost.
Radio Shack used to have decent stuff for the price.
Just watch the ohms.


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

BRealistic said:


> Full transparency.
> I built a fully Radio Shack sourced (speakers/crossovers/etc) speaker system for a car once... _30 years ago_.
> It sounded alright...
> 
> ...


I'm going to miss RadioShack...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Weight distribution is all wrong on these new cars.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Lyft > Uber

:beer:
G


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

D_B_Jetta said:


> Lyft > Uber
> 
> :beer:
> G


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


I bet most mechanics would refuse to work on that car. And even other smokers wouldn't buy it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I bet most mechanics would refuse to work on that car. And even other smokers wouldn't buy it.


 I smoke. And, I may have thrown up a little, just from the thought of how ufcking nasty that car must smell.......


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

spockcat said:


> I bet most mechanics would refuse to work on that car. And even other smokers wouldn't buy it.


As a smoker, you are correct... I have been smoking for more than 20 years ( yes it's terrible I know ) and I have never smoked in my house, enclosed garage, and when I can help it, my cars ( windows open obviously )... I cannot stand that smell! When I was a tech at a Toyota dealership in my teens, everyone refused work on cars like that... we flat out told them no due to the disgusting nature of the vehicles. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New from Kia


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> New from Kia
> 
> I was intended as a joke poking fun at who can put the most screens in their vehicle.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

props for not just tossing the butts out the window.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just can't believe some think this looks better than stock.
This must be a desperate cry of "I am cooler than my minivan.. but I have to have a minivan".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW. But we have found Drewhastheinternet's Russian cousin.


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just saw this while getting gas this morning... adjectives fail me









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Robdee32 said:


> Just saw this while getting gas this morning... adjectives fail me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that? That's just Dallas style.😃


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

mokoosh said:


> What's wrong with that? That's just Dallas style.😃



Yeah, thats not really diw, more dinms. but as a lover of spoke wheels, i'm not mad at it. :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

whiteboy1 said:


> Yeah, thats not really diw, more dinms. but as a lover of spoke wheels, i'm not mad at it. :laugh:


As a lover of Big Macs, I'm hungry.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> As a lover of Big Macs, I'm hungry.


:laugh:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> As a lover of Big Macs, I'm hungry.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla RS3


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Tesla RS3
> 
> ^^Whut??


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Tesla RS3


Confusedwhiteguy.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

I'll toss this here, too, because it's so epically wrong. Or a hilarious stunt.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

MancUnited1 said:


> Confusedwhiteguy.gif


For when you don't want to look like a complete douche... #sleeper


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

DonL said:


> I'll toss this here, too, because it's so epically wrong. Or a hilarious stunt.


I mean - I guess my real question is, "is there a video of install and operation after-the-fix?":laugh:

If the bolt clearance doesn't interfere on the inside - I think she'll hold(for a second), bubba!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Urus


:banghead:  :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


>


From here: *Kanye West’s Custom Lamborghini Urus Super SUV is a Creamy Disaster*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


_Yeezy_, that's terrible.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> _Yeezy_, that's terrible.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Put those wheels on the Pontiac.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> _Yeezy_, that's terrible.


Wait. That is the finished vehicle? 
I thought the paint was a primer coat and the wheels were only there to roll it in and out of the paint booth.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Wait. That is the finished vehicle?
> I thought the paint was a primer coat and the wheels were only there to roll it in and out of the paint booth.


Intended buyer:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


> From here: *Kanye West’s Custom Lamborghini Urus Super SUV is a Creamy Disaster*
> 
> https://instagram.ftpa1-1.fna.fbcdn..._n.jpg?_nc_ht=instagram.ftpa1-1.fna.fbcdn.net


as ugly as that is

Kanye could get every shoe brand into co-branding wheels. I've always thought those hypebeast types would max out their credit cards for yeezy or jordan wheels, also with some colorway authenticity check incorporated to devalue powder coating


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 1984 Porsche 928 S4 - $4200 (Miami)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently, Porsche has the best locking system for their front trunk. No worries about thieves breaking in.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> * 1984 Porsche 928 S4 - $4200 (Miami)*


Before


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BXvpExNlnL9/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it wrong that i want to kill the person who did that


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

spockcat said:


> * 1984 Porsche 928 S4 - $4200 (Miami)*



God that makes me sad!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> is it wrong that i want to kill the person who did that


Did what exactly? I think the spray paint is the least of that car's problems.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Did what exactly? I think the spray paint is the least of that car's problems.


turned that 928 into a wall in an underpass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Did what exactly? I think the spray paint is the least of that car's problems.


I suppose with a razor blade scraper you could remove the paint from the windows and taillights and continue to use it as a track rat that it was prior to being painted.


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

spockcat said:


> I suppose with a razor blade scraper you could remove the paint from the windows and taillights and continue to use it as a track rat that it was prior to being painted.


I'd buy it for $500 bucks to run in 24 hours of lemons with that paint job... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Robdee32 said:


> I'd buy it for $500 bucks to run in 24 hours of lemons with that paint job...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hope your a good mechanic/surgeon, because apparently this thing needs a brain

from the ad
"Presently the car needs a battery, and change the brain. (we have the new parts)"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Robdee32 said:


> I'd buy it for $500 bucks to run in 24 hours of lemons with that paint job...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





DUB0RA said:


> Hope your a good mechanic/surgeon, because apparently this thing needs a brain
> 
> from the ad
> "Presently the car needs a battery, and change the brain. (we have the new parts)"


And they seem to think that by painting it they have increased the value as they are asking $4200. Not going to let it go for $500.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> turned that 928 into a wall in an underpass


It was a parts car before it was graffiti'd. Not much to ruin.

I'm curious how it came to be in that state. Gutted and painted interior, no dash, no roll cage...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Before
> 
> [image]shiny red porsche 928 pics[/image]


Let's be honest.
The car hadn't look that good in probably decades.
Nobody guts an interior and allows a local personality to paint the car (including glass) in a graffito if it looked good already.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> It was a parts car before it was graffiti'd. Not much to ruin.
> 
> I'm curious how it came to be in that state. Gutted and painted interior, no dash, no roll cage...


Miami Vad?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

The graffiti paint scheme has become a bit of a thing around LA. I see fairly new cars done this way, and they don't look like they were beaters before the paint. Just after.




spockcat said:


> * 1984 Porsche 928 S4 - $4200 (Miami)*


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

DUB0RA said:


> Hope your a good mechanic/surgeon, because apparently this thing needs a brain
> 
> from the ad
> "Presently the car needs a battery, and change the brain. (we have the new parts)"


I just read the ad...  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

spockcat said:


> And they seem to think that by painting it they have increased the value as they are asking $4200. Not going to let it go for $500.


They are crazy, asking $4200... thats $3700 too much...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> Sports cars keep getting stuck in the sand on Outer Banks beaches


https://pilotonline.com/news/local/article_845d84fe-4664-11e9-92b2-e39b87255c3e.html?spMailingID=15296283&spUserID=MjE0NjIzNzE3NjM1S0&spJobID=1601182249&spReportId=MTYwMTE4MjI0OQS2#utm_source=pilotonline.com&utm_campaign=%2Fnewsletters%2Fpilot%2Fdaily%2F%3Fmailing%3Ddaily&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> https://pilotonline.com/news/local/article_845d84fe-4664-11e9-92b2-e39b87255c3e.html?spMailingID=15296283&spUserID=MjE0NjIzNzE3NjM1S0&spJobID=1601182249&spReportId=MTYwMTE4MjI0OQS2#utm_source=pilotonline.com&utm_campaign=%2Fnewsletters%2Fpilot%2Fdaily%2F%3Fmailing%3Ddaily&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline


But he has offroad driving lights. How can he possibly get stuck?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> But he has offroad driving lights. How can he possibly get stuck?


no fuchs given


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Florida never fails to fail.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Florida never fails to fail.


I can't remember if it was r/s*ittycarmods or here, but that went to the dealer for transmission issues :laugh:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Who needs an engine hoist if you have two women and a cat to help you pull an engine out of a car? (skip to 8:07)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> I can't remember if it was r/s*ittycarmods or here, but that went to the dealer for transmission issues :laugh:


Fortunately the Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act protects them from having their warranty voided for simple mods.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Towing at 130km/h on freeway


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

TaaT said:


> Towing at 130km/h on freeway


His speedo read 125 kph and he passed the guy with some authority. It's your maths that's DIW.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


> Towing at 130km/h on freeway


what am I missing here? what's the DIW? that's only 80mph.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> His speedo read 125 kph and he passed the guy with some authority. It's your maths that's DIW.


Not the trailer.
The rope tow going on in the left lane is what the video is talking about.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

col.mustard said:


> what am I missing here? what's the DIW? that's only 80mph.


With a piece of rope?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The rope tow going on in the left lane is what the video is talking about.


Oh isht, didn't even see that... still only 125kph tho.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> His speedo read 125 kph and he passed the guy with some authority. It's your maths that's DIW.



Also looks slightly above 125 kph as the numeric markings are 120 and 140 with 130 being just a major line. The needle looks to be closer to the 130 line.  

PS: I didn't notice the tow rope initially either and thought they were talking about the trailer in the right lane. Although the perfectly steady following distance of the towed car did make me think it was in tow.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not the trailer.
> The rope tow going on in the left lane is what the video is talking about.


Ooooh, never even saw that. :thumbup: The post/video is DIW for not pointing out what we're supposed to be looking at. I thought it was about the vehicle towing the trailer in the right lane (driving well under 80mh), or the tractor trailer the camera man is in (driving at 80mph).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the only video i found, i know the quality are poor. Max towing speed in my country 40km/h (25mph). :thumbup:


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

TaaT said:


> This is the only video i found, i know the quality are poor. Max towing speed in my country 40km/h (25mph). :thumbup:


60km/h limit around here and you're expected to exit at the next off-ramp if you start at a freeway in the first place.

Imagine tailgating at freeway speed without power steering/brakes or any chance to swerve. :screwy:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

diw photo quality while biking, good hood scoop though


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> diw photo quality while biking, good hood scoop though


I don’t hate it. The ‘80s were a helluva drug.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

joedubbs said:


>


Maybe the guy just needed to vent a little?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Maybe the guy just needed to vent a little?


Oh, that's bad. :laugh:

I wouldn't be surprised if the hood scoop (yes, I had to look twice to see it, but of _course_ there's one there!) were not functional. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if it were "installed" with foam tape! :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Looks like VigZX needed more space than he originally planned for.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Looks like VigZX needed more space than he originally planned for.


Smart setup. Living space with lots of windows up front and bed/bath in the back. 
Add some popups so you can stand and it would be almost perfect.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Mexicans love their beetles


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Luckily this one won't be moving much with its slipping transmission and all.

_"and the lord sayeth: P0740 shall be your chosen code"_


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2K CC said:


>


I see those state-themed badges every time I'm in Texas.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

It's wearing a truck-bustle


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I see those state-themed badges every time I'm in Texas.


The bowtie or the Texas edition?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The bowtie or the Texas edition?


Yes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Yes.


Ok.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Yes.


Most are just stock badging for the trim packages. 
Waiting to see the Ridgeline Texas edition.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> Luckily this one won't be moving much with its slipping transmission and all.
> 
> _"and the lord sayeth: P0740 shall be your chosen code"_


:laugh:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Via the treasure-trove of sadness at Barnfinds.

https://barnfinds.com/one-of-a-kind-1972-oldsmobile-cutlass/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And there is "bullet proof" again.
I posted a thread with pics what..12 years ago about that car at a local shine and show?
Good luck to them selling it. 
Sheesh.
Maybe Jay Leno could fix it.:laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

2K CC said:


>


Guy walks into auto parts store:

Guy- wood you happen to have a passenger side door for a chevy blazer

Auto parts guy - why yes i wood


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Spotted this gem on vacation earlier this week:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Spotted this gem on vacation earlier this week: PHOTOS


I assume this is Florida? I've seen several of these. There is always some old guy/woman who recalls having a landau roof on their 1980's car and wish they could still get one. The aftermarket is happy to oblige.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Spotted this gem on vacation earlier this week:


I can't believe people STILL do that. When will it die??


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I assume this is Florida? I've seen several of these. There is always some old guy/woman who recalls having a landau roof on their 1980's car and wish they could still get one. The aftermarket is happy to oblige.


Ding ding ding! Jupiter Florida. Besides us (mid-40’s), the next youngest person in the complex was 67. And she was considerably younger than the rest of the residents. 

Also spotted in this garage:
- Various large Buicks 
- Toyota Avalons 
- Chevy SSR 
- MANY Cadillacs 

But to balance that our:
- Lotus Esprit V8
- Two Alfa Spiders 
- Lexus LC 500 in “Structural Blue” (I think - lighting was poor)
- Aircooled 911 vert (it was under a cover so unsure what year) 
- MB SL500
- That newer Ferrari hardtop convertible (something California)


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

geofftii2002 said:


> I can't believe people STILL do that. When will it die??


when that generation dies out (so probably pretty soon)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> when that generation dies out (so probably pretty soon)


Yup. What we are likely seeing those tops installed on is likely their last vehicle purchase.

This will be interesting in 10 years or so when they are all gone. We can start a thread, where we post photos trying to find the last year a boomer landau top ever installed.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Yup. What we are likely seeing those tops installed on is likely their last vehicle purchase.
> 
> This will be interesting in 10 years or so when they are all gone. We can start a thread, where we post photos trying to find the last year a boomer landau top ever installed.


It'll come back around. It always does.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> It'll come back around. It always does.


I don't have faith in this one.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> It'll come back around. It always does.


As self driving cars become more of a thing- cosmetic customization may become more and more common as we have the free time to look around in traffic.
Oh high Mark.

When the Nintendo Power generation gets older... instead of a Landau Soft Top they may add a Mario Shell to their Lincoln Marinator.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> It'll come back around. It always does.


if that were true it would already be coming around or would have come back around like ten years ago. There's only one generation that's been trying to put landaus on cars in the last 30 years and they're all super old. If something is going to come back it needs to attract young people and the landau roof hasn't done that in decades upon decades


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> if that were true it would already be coming around or would have come back around like ten years ago. There's only one generation that's been trying to put landaus on cars in the last 30 years and they're all super old. If something is going to come back it needs to attract young people and the landau roof hasn't done that in decades upon decades


I hope manual transmissions become a trend again.... the amount of manuals you can get now days is sad.... give me a damn charger with a 6sp!!!! or bring back the SS.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> I hope manual transmissions become a trend again.... the amount of manuals you can get now days is sad.... give me a damn charger with a 6sp!!!! or bring back the SS.


I wouldn't hold your breath. Not enough young people are exposed to them, and frankly for the average driver theyre just a pain in the ass. If i had to drive one in stop and go traffic twice a day id prolly switch too


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> if that were true it would already be coming around or would have come back around like ten years ago. There's only one generation that's been trying to put landaus on cars in the last 30 years and they're all super old. If something is going to come back it needs to attract young people and the landau roof hasn't done that in decades upon decades


Just wait till someone does it with a wrap and posts on Instagram.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Talking about the devil, just saw this on my way home today. 

I know, I know, location checks out... don’t come with that again! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

2K CC said:


> Talking about the devil, just saw this on my way home today.
> 
> I know, I know, location checks out... don’t come with that again! :laugh::laugh:


At least the fin on the roof doesn't stand out. :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla has finally given autopilot too much authority. 










(More funny picture than DIW).


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

A new F250 with a leveling kit looks like a truck with a 10" lift from 15 years ago, it's insane. The guys with duallies that wider wheels and huge tires are **** suckers. Not so much because of how much room they take up, but because they throw debris all over the place. 







Where are the factory mud flaps... that will get you a ticket down here.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Because racecar?


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

WinterWagon said:


>


An homage to the one that started it all. Brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> Because racecar?


Maybe they were on the way to a Global Time Attack event. :laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

2K CC said:


>




An Air cooled Beetle air cooled


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Works?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Works?


Doesn't look like it works.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stolen from Instagram


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Stolen from Instagram


VW Harlequin. They were very popular back in the days.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Wait, does that Honda harlequin actually have a very engine inside?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I kinda respect the hondaquin.
The guy even got the colors correct:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I kinda respect the hondaquin.
> The guy even got the colors correct:



But it will forever be Civic, reliable but boring as all hell. even with VTak.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Just another GTI said:


> But it will forever be Civic, reliable but boring as all hell. even with VTak.


Well the guy did put some real effort into it, going as far as to put a VW engine in. Thats gotta count for something.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> But it will forever be Civic, reliable but boring as all hell. even with VTak.


That’s certainly open to debate, and as somebody who doesn’t personally care for Hondas myself I don’t feel like they are any more boring than a base model econobox Golf of the same vintage. Show me some VR6 and we will talk.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Civic vs. golf IV bickering? have I been transported... to the year 2000?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MGQ said:


> Civic vs. golf IV bickering? have I been transported... to the year 2000?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MGQ said:


> Civic vs. golf IV bickering? have I been transported... to the year 2000?


Yes. Remember 9 Easy Steps to Cook Rice.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

patrikman said:


> That’s certainly open to debate, and as somebody who doesn’t personally care for Hondas myself I don’t feel like they are any more boring than a base model econobox Golf of the same vintage. Show me some VR6/1.8T/2.0T and we will talk.


FTWY.

Long love the gen 3 2.0T. They just work for me. :wave:

Much boost, much turbo. 

But nothing can replace the Wookee of the VR6, I hear them almost daily pass my house.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Well the guy did put some real effort into it, going as far as to put a VW engine in. Thats gotta count for something.


he introduced VW unreliability to one of the most reliable cars and then added a hideous paint job lol


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Just another GTI said:


> FTWY.
> 
> Long love the gen 3 2.0T. They just work for me. :wave:
> 
> ...


I'd take a VR6 Rumble over almost any other engine note.
God are they glorious



Dravenport said:


> he introduced VW unreliability to one of the most reliable cars and then added a hideous paint job lol


Its so as*-backwards that it works :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

MGQ said:


> Civic vs. golf IV bickering? have I been transported... to the year 2000?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> FTWY.
> 
> Long love the gen 3 2.0T. They just work for me. :wave:
> 
> ...


Meh, later models don’t do much for me.



Dravenport said:


> he introduced VW unreliability to one of the most reliable cars and then added a hideous paint job lol


Say what you will about the 2.slo but I wouldn’t call it unreliable.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

wood knot!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this has been a ongoing debate on my FB. saw this trailer while i was stuck in traffic. it has zero straps or chains. some are saying they have locking pins for the trailer and others are saying its the wrong style trailer to use locking pins. its a wooden deck. sorry about it being so blurry. 

TLDR: container on a normal flatbed with no straps or chains

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> this has been a ongoing debate on my FB. saw this trailer while i was stuck in traffic. it has zero straps or chains. some are saying they have locking pins for the trailer and others are saying its the wrong style trailer to use locking pins. its a wooden deck. sorry about it being so blurry.
> 
> TLDR: container on a normal flatbed with no straps or chains


Definitely not the right type of trailer for a container with locking pins at the corner.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

I think its funny that people are worried about the trailer when people operating cellphones kills far more people.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> wood knot!


Parked at the Golden Corral, not surprised.



Metallitubby said:


> I think its funny that people are worried about the trailer when people operating cellphones kills far more people.


True story.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

I kinda like it!


----------



## Cowboy Curtis (Jul 21, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> this has been a ongoing debate on my FB. saw this trailer while i was stuck in traffic. it has zero straps or chains. some are saying they have locking pins for the trailer and others are saying its the wrong style trailer to use locking pins. its a wooden deck. sorry about it being so blurry.
> 
> TLDR: container on a normal flatbed with no straps or chains
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


I hope that box is attached somehow, especially considering it's placarded to be carrying explosives


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

They have cam locks that go between the trailer and the container, even trailers with wooden decks.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's a full eight minutes of some guy doing it wrong. Very *very* wrong

Could probably count this guy's brain cells on my two hands, nearly hit another car at some point as well...
Of all the places to learn to drift. Not at a track, not on a gravel road, hell, not even anybody around the corners to let him know with a phone/walkie-talkie that there's no cars coming the other way.






I was honestly clenching the whole time.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> I think its funny that people are worried about the trailer when people operating cellphones kills far more people.


I hear unrestrained cell phones can be deadly in motorcar accidents.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Here's a full eight minutes of some guy doing it wrong. Very *very* wrong
> 
> Could probably count this guy's brain cells on my two hands, nearly hit another car at some point as well...
> Of all the places to learn to drift. Not at a track, not on a gravel road, hell, not even anybody around the corners to let him know with a phone/walkie-talkie that there's no cars coming the other way.
> ...



:screwy: git gud first maybe.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Here's a full eight minutes of some guy doing it wrong. Very *very* wrong
> 
> Could probably count this guy's brain cells on my two hands, nearly hit another car at some point as well...
> Of all the places to learn to drift. Not at a track, not on a gravel road, hell, not even anybody around the corners to let him know with a phone/walkie-talkie that there's no cars coming the other way.
> ...


Wow, he was drifting in a neighborhood...probably his parent's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Here's a full eight minutes of some guy doing it wrong. Very *very* wrong
> 
> ...
> 
> I was honestly *face palming* the whole time.


Fixed.

Gilligan kan't drive for ****.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Here's a full eight minutes of some guy doing it wrong. Very *very* wrong
> 
> Could probably count this guy's brain cells on my two hands, nearly hit another car at some point as well...
> Of all the places to learn to drift. Not at a track, not on a gravel road, hell, not even anybody around the corners to let him know with a phone/walkie-talkie that there's no cars coming the other way.
> ...


Wow, poor BMW. 

I am guessing it is his parents’ car?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> Wow, he was drifting in a neighborhood...probably his parent's.





Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, poor BMW.
> 
> I am guessing it is his parents car?


C'mon guys that's his car, but his parents paid for it. :laugh: You tell that it's his by the ****ty rear view mirror ornament clanking around every time he screws up a drift and the Alpine head unit in the dash. :banghead::thumbdown:

I agree that he's a complete moron for drifting on public roads without a spotter or a lead car in front of him to let him know if there's traffic or people out riding a bike or walking their dog. 

In reality he should take it to the track if he wants to drift his car like that.


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

3L3M3NT said:


> In reality he should take it to the track if he wants to drift his car like that.


I think he heard you.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

freedo84gti said:


> this has been a ongoing debate on my FB. saw this trailer while i was stuck in traffic. it has zero straps or chains. some are saying they have locking pins for the trailer and others are saying its the wrong style trailer to use locking pins. its a wooden deck. sorry about it being so blurry.


Totally doing it wrong. There are no ISO Locks on that trailer. There are wooden deck trailers with locks, but you would see the mechanisms below the deck if they were there.

This is what a container on a truck without ISO Locks should look like. Chain binders and straps. In this case, it's overkill, since the 2 containers are locked together as a single TEU.
(And the photo wasn't taken by the driver of a moving vehicle  )


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

bc said:


>


Too bad that wall is made from stone, or else I would say "Wood scrape".


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Egz said:


> Too bad that wall is made from stone, or else I would say "Wood scrape".


to be fair from this angle we can't tell for sure that it's touching the stonework


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Surf Green said:


> Totally doing it wrong. There are no ISO Locks on that trailer. There are wooden deck trailers with locks, but you would see the mechanisms below the deck if they were there.


Nope. There is not supposed to be a mechanism below the deck, it is just a metal plate with oval hole in it the matches a cast camlock/twist lock. The twistlock is the mechanism, the part on the container and on the truck's trailer is just a hole.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

DneprDave said:


> Nope. There is not supposed to be a mechanism below the deck, it is just a metal plate with oval hole in it the matches a cast camlock/twist lock.


I've never seen a trailer like this. I'd like to see a photo of one.
And in this scenario, Where do you imagine the twist lock mechanism to be when the container is sitting flat on the deck?

The photo is terrible, but most trailers of this length with locks for 20' containers, also have features for 40' containers, and there's nothing in the corners of this one. That's a standard flatbed.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

The A1 and A2 German said:


>


What’s wrong? NMS?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

@McMike said:


> I think he heard you.


Up until he threw it into a wall


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Up until he threw it into a wall


Howboudat.... He's semi-local. :facepalm:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The Logistics Lounge


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Howboudat.... He's semi-local. :facepalm:


i wonder if im gonna cross paths with him at a event. i'll have to keep my eye out


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

thegave said:


> What’s wrong? NMS?


Well, there's no bumper structure there. Other than that I don't see what's wrong with it, but that could be a biggie for a street car.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Surf Green said:


> Howboudat.... He's semi-local. :facepalm:


Yikes, sorry to hear that :laugh: 

I really love the guys response to the street drifting incident though.



Commenter said:


> Stop, if you don't want to die. That what you showed was not just dangerous, it was horror.﻿





Driftard said:


> Horror I tell you! I cant believe this idiot spun his car a few times, how dare he try and drift if he's clearly not a professional. personally iv'e never drifted a car in real life but i'm pretty good at forza so i know what i'm talking about. Clearly he has no talent even though i've never driven his car with that setup but i'm sure I could pull off better skids in a snowy parking lot with my auto honda.. if I tried.﻿


This mentality from the guy is nearly scarier than the video...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yes. Remember 9 Easy Steps to Cook Rice.


The cricket at the finish line cracks me up :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear that :laugh:
> 
> I really love the guys response to the street drifting incident though.
> 
> ...


To be fair he was going so slow a wreck might not be that catastrophic.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

thegave said:


> What’s wrong? NMS?












So a multitude of points and some irony going on: Is the amount of work done to produce this set up, the pretty expensive cost to produce this setup, the fact you can not go out and buy these parts and have to have every piece shipped to you, the volume of time to make this set up plus needing a tig welder.....with my point being.....the top silicone coupling set completely cancels the need for the v-band kit 2" below it.

Silicone couplings will hold vast amounts of power, this guy has these most expensive silicone coupling money can buy, Vibrant, plus he didn't get the standard Vibrant yet the hump version, in addition a boot lock kit too? Like 1000whp and your hump coupling will hold, yet all awesome, trick, and not diw. Just to cut up the pipe 2" below  add one of the most expensive fittings possible? What the? A Vibrant v-band, and those aren't your normal v-bands yet special o-ring v-bands made to withstand boost. 

The dude went big money and effort on both, yet either system 100% cancels out the need for the other. In addition being secondary, 
the amount of fabrication and tig welding done for this, you'd weld the ic aluminum pipe up to the turbo incorporating a single silicone union there (or single v-band). You did a double whammy union...to travel ~9"-12" to the turbo to another union. And the kicker? If there's no tig welded boot lock kit on the turbo union too...then it's a waste as then that union would fail while the one in the picture wouldn't...then..got to do them on the cool ic side too including the throttle body union.

There is the possibility we welded piping off his turbo, to drop down, eliminating the need for 2nd turbo union :thumbup:, yet probably not as most people don't weld ~9"-12" of hard pipe onto there turbo (yet do weld onto the fmic piping, bringing it up to the turbo so the turbo remains/appears stock). Yet either way, still have the double whammy connectors going on.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Stolen.
Obviously a raider.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> So a multitude of points and some irony going on: Is the amount of work done to produce this set up, the pretty expensive cost to produce this setup, the fact you can not go out and buy these parts and have to have every piece shipped to you, the volume of time to make this set up plus needing a tig welder.....with my point being.....the top silicone coupling set completely cancels the need for the v-band kit 2" below it.
> 
> Silicone couplings will hold vast amounts of power, this guy has these most expensive silicone coupling money can buy, Vibrant, plus he didn't get the standard Vibrant yet the hump version, in addition a boot lock kit too? Like 1000whp and your hump coupling will hold, yet all awesome, trick, and not diw. Just to cut up the pipe 2" below  add one of the most expensive fittings possible? What the? A Vibrant v-band, and those aren't your normal v-bands yet special o-ring v-bands made to withstand boost.
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong with this, hell I may add this to my BMW. I'd much rather pull a v band than try and reset a silicon expansion coupler every time I pull the IC. Even the good stuff gets a bit blown out after a lot of install. You need a snickers dude


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> I see nothing wrong with this, hell I may add this to my BMW. I'd much rather pull a v band than try and reset a silicon expansion coupler every time I pull the IC. Even the good stuff gets a bit blown out after a lot of install. You need a snickers dude



......hmm....not sure if trolling me or you misunderstood. By pulling off and on the v-band you no longer need the above setup...that is what I spent a novel  explaining. If you preference unbolting the t-bolt on the v-band you do not need the expensive silicone system above it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> I see nothing wrong with this, hell I may add this to my BMW. I'd much rather pull a v band than try and reset a silicon expansion coupler every time I pull the IC. Even the good stuff gets a bit blown out after a lot of install. You need a snickers dude


you don't read good


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


>


I just love this.

The rear axle or likely the leaf springs gave up. The one guy is under the truck, and the guy walking around the back end catches the photographer.

How much does a log like that weigh? 4-5000 pounds.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> I just love this.
> 
> The rear axle or likely the leaf springs gave up. The one guy is under the truck, and the guy walking around the back end catches the photographer.
> 
> How much does a log like that weigh? 4-5000 pounds.


http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl

36" diameter x 12' long white oak =* 5565 lbs.*


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

2K CC said:


>


Great intersection to pick up your pecans on the go

https://www.google.com/maps/@29.891...4!1sFqm2xLVxv2EsF55XwknESg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl
> 
> 36" diameter x 12' long white oak =* 5565 lbs.*


That is a incredible amount of stupidity to put that in a truck that can maybe hold 1500-1800 pounds in the bed stock.

Even new 1 tons hold something like 3500 max.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Christ, this is like a combination of early 00s rice and modern stance. No picnic bench spoiler, at least...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spatzle said:


> That is a incredible amount of stupidity to put that in a truck that can maybe hold 1500-1800 pounds in the bed stock.
> 
> Even new 1 tons hold something like 3500 max.


At least they tied it down so it wouldn't move....

On that note- how the heck did they even load the thing there?
Where were they taking it?
So many questions.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

It's....I....uh....


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


>


That 
Is 
Terrifying. 

Tire looks like it will pop at any second.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Nealric said:


> That
> Is
> Terrifying.
> 
> Tire looks like it will pop at any second.


luckily all the mechanics for the wheel popped so the tire wouldn't have to


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> luckily all the mechanics for the wheel popped so the tire wouldn't have to


Leaf spring failure.
Truck was riding on the bump stops and the road looks bumpy.
Amazing it made it that far (even if just 100 feet).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> It's....I....uh....


I think there are certain vehicles that qualify as strong evidence that the owner has serious mental health issues.
*Car needs "Pissant Puke" badge.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

is tree log guy trying to fix it? no need to go under it...you can tell it's seriously broken from a safe distance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> is tree log guy trying to fix it? no need to go under it...you can tell it's seriously broken from a safe distance.


But he has zip ties.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Was thinking of posting a new thread but was afraid it would be a VIG magnet.  Better just to go low key in DIR. 

*Tesla Model S-based electric motorhome unveiled – disappointment?
*



























Good idea, bad follow-through. And that solar panel isn't about to recharge a Tesla battery to any significant levels suitable for long distance travel.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


I want to know more about this. Good Lord.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Was thinking of posting a new thread but was afraid it would be a VIG magnet.  Better just to go low key in DIR.
> 
> *Tesla Model S-based electric motorhome unveiled – disappointment?
> *


lol watt


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VR6JH said:


> I want to know more about this. Good Lord.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VR6JH said:


> I want to know more about this. Good Lord.


TaaT only speaks in gif so you're going to have to ask in another way.

Where do they sell LHD Peugeots and use the "$" That's a good start.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


>


Reminds me of the old joke about the guy who hired a kid to paint his porch for $100 and ended up with his 911 covered in house paint :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> Reminds me of the old joke about the guy who hired a kid to paint his porch for $100 and ended up with his 911 covered in house paint :laugh:


It was a blonde.
And it's a Lexus, not a porch.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VR6JH said:


> I want to know more about this. Good Lord.


You sholuld ask the owner of the infamous "Dragon Vette"


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>



[video=youtube;zwLPoxHW7eU?t=464]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwLPoxHW7eU?t=464[/video]


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Based on cost, I'm going to assume that's the thinned rustoleum method where you have infinite time and sand paper.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Based on cost, I'm going to assume that's the thinned rustoleum method where you have infinite time and sand paper.


3M paper is pretty durrable though.
Could probably knock that 'infinite' down to 'assload'


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

BRealistic said:


>


Old cheap ass boss had a bunch of guys off a deep sea ship paint his boat using that method. Most of the paint came off the first time he took it out:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is definitely splitting hairs for this thread, but it still is Doing It Wrong.
You swapped on some different wheels to make it look more preemeeum?
Make sure the offset is close OR get some spacers.
The nice larger wheel change but obviously inset too far look here just really bothers me.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2651317001550370/









What do quality spacers cost these days?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> This is definitely splitting hairs for this thread, but it still is Doing It Wrong.
> You swapped on some different wheels to make it look more preemeeum?
> Make sure the offset is close OR get some spacers.
> The nice larger wheel change but obviously inset too far look here just really bothers me.
> ...


The tires look way too small, probably stock size for a Mazda3. Not sure how they compare but I have a feeling this is probably a case of “I can buy new tires or I can get different wheels that fit and have newer tires for cheaper.”


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

VWVan said:


> Old *cheap ass* boss had a bunch of guys off a deep sea ship paint his *boat *using that method. Most of the paint came off the first time he took it out:laugh:


These two things will never go well together.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

patrikman said:


> The tires look way too small, probably stock size for a Mazda3. Not sure how they compare but I have a feeling this is probably a case of “I can buy new tires or I can get different wheels that fit and have newer tires for cheaper.”


They are 1st Gen Mazda6 GT 18" wheels. Tire should be a 215/45R18 (IIRC)


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Struggled with thread choice here... 

Happened upon this family while on a bike ride in Florida.

Dad: I'll beach it, and we can go hiking. What could possibly go wrong?










Wife: Your a moran.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> They are 1st Gen Mazda6 GT 18" wheels. Tire should be a 215/45R18 (IIRC)


Hmm, thought they were 3 wheels


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Wife: Your a moran.


Ironic. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Ironic. :thumbup:


It's referencing a meme. :beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Struggled with thread choice here...
> 
> Happened upon this family while on a bike ride in Florida.
> 
> ...


at least they swung the motor up


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Ironic. :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Based on cost, I'm going to assume that's the thinned rustoleum method where you have infinite time and sand paper.


yeah... and 2 packs of sandpaper is good enough :laugh:


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Definately needs a double hitch knot.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm Love My Chevy ..... well not so much. 

The right side and roof also have the decals / stickers, love t STi mud flaps.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

philf1fan2 said:


> Definately needs a double hitch knot.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


A good appliance is a treasure.
When you already have grand de marque, you want to keep them.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

:sly:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

2K CC said:


>


This one is DINMS and at least he doesn't appear to be operating a phone while driving.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

What pads?

























**from the Facebook "mk6 VW Drivers Group" page**


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope we can all agree that "blacking out" your taillights is stupid.

Thank gawd for third brake-lights. :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I hope we can all agree that taking pictures while driving is stupid.


Yep.

I bet his dog is properly secured though. The world has a way of balancing itself out.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

At first glance I could have sworn it said "Lexus SUX"

Woman is standing on a word that might be "First ever" or "Worst ever."


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> :sly:


what's going on here? Is this a picture from the set of "The Wraith 2"?

also, I got better shots of the beast at a local indy shop


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


> At first glance I could have sworn it said "Lexus SUX"
> 
> Woman is standing on a word that might be "First ever" or "Worst ever."


I saw the exact same thing you did. Poor text spacing and planning going on in this one.



joedubbs said:


>


Whoa. I imagine some yellow-leather-jacket-totin' Gweed owns that POS.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> what's going on here? Is this a picture from the set of "The Wraith 2"?


It was a SEMA car years ago. 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ar/1430754421?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



> Selling my 1995 Chrysler Cirrus Prototype Car. This car was originally built for the SEMA car show in Las Vegas. Has very low km at 88,000km. This car has never seen a winter and not a spec of rust. Car comes equipped with Power windows, power locks, AC, racing seats with 4point harness, custom wheels with newer rubber. Has a V-6 engine with dual exhaust. The car was a show car for Hollywood Audio. It had a $15,000 audio system in it. The deck and amp has been removed. Everything else is still in the car including a dual 18 inch speaker box and wiring. This car turns a lot of heads. Asking $6500.00 obo.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> It was a SEMA car years ago.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ar/1430754421?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


"This car turns a lot of heads, because people don't like to puke on their own shoes."

Fixed that for him. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> I saw the exact same thing you did. Poor text spacing and planning going on in this one.


Well.. kern is a four letter word.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/258311874931819/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


So, he got quoted $5,400.00 to finish up paint? What a tool. And not the useful kind either, but one you really need and just happen to grab with a no-look while greasy and contorted only to find out it's broken.


----------



## impulsive.ca (Nov 4, 2016)

"you don't get anything but the honour of photographing my car."

LOL. K. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Whoa. I imagine some yellow-leather-jacket-totin' Gweed owns that POS.


Was thinking more of an undercover tweaker in the phase just before all the face bruises start appearing


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Double score!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I shouldn't like this, but for some reason I do.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


I can just see the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man stepping out of this


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Claff said:


> At first glance I could have sworn it said "Lexus SUX"
> 
> Woman is standing on a word that might be "First ever" or "Worst ever."


hmm kind of reminds me of current model Mitsu Outlander


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


This car screams “I really wanted a _Hummer_ with tasteless mods, but they don’t make them any more.” 

:facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> This car screams “I really wanted a _Hummer_ with tasteless mods, but they don’t make them any more.”
> 
> :facepalm:


They all do. That's where all the H2 guys are now.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


worst thing in this pic is the flagstone "look" driveway


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I have good news and bad news.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Kill it


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a damn Magnum. Jesus.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

lyonsroar said:


>


I'd love to see what their furniture looks like.

Edit: I'll admit, it is decidedly quite fabulous (everythingwentbetterthanexpected.jpg)


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> It's a damn Magnum. Jesus.


Growing up in the '60s, the golden age of customization of regular vehicles, the taking of a unassuming car and turning it into a totally-different one would not have raised many eyebrows. The Munster's Drag-U-La and Koach, the Monkeemobile, Green Hornet's Black Beauty, why, the friggin' Batmobile, all of them were outrageous and unique, and led to trends and ideas still with us today. George Barris, “Magoo” Megugorac, Larry and Mike Alexander, Ed 'Big Daddy" Roth, Bill Hines, Joe Bailon... Those guys would turn out thousands of custom cars for TV shows, movie stars, wealthy folks and everyday drivers. I bet any of them would look at this creation and nod approvingly.

Is it ugly? To me it is, but I appreciate the time and work and effort someone put into it. Hell, I'd rock it for the Chinese headlights alone... I'll have to go with DIR with this one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


>


there's a take on 'built, not bought' I haven't seen before..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't ever want to see that thing again.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

This page is pretty terrible.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


What was this before the facial?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> What was this before the facial?


Looks like it was a Chevy Venture/Oldsmobile Silhouette/Pontiac Montana.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> there's a take on 'built, not bought' I haven't seen before..


Personally I like that AMG (?) bumper sticker...I like to think its directed to the Jeep owner.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

From work. 










Found on Craigslist.










Another from work.










Needs decent wheels like OEM at least.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I have good news and bad news.


This Jeep is at every show in Toronto. This pic was taken Sunday.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> What was this before the facial?


Chevy Venture


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Well yeah at that angle you can tell by the silhouette.
It transports you back to that time which helps relay what it truly is.
Before, I didn't even want to venture a guess.


But seriously.... is that a Warner Bros. Edition?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Well yeah at that angle you can tell by the silhouette.
> It transports you back to that time which helps relay what it truly is.
> ...


WB Edition vans had matching exterior molding. Since the blue one has black molding, I'd say it was just a regular Venture.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


>


They always end up looking like this after a few years in the daycare yard.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Hilarious - yes
Fun - yes
DIW - also yes

is Miata _always_ the answer?











From FB "Jerry of the day"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

on Saturday this was parked to the left of me










and this to the right


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Spotted on a BMW X3










Got caught snapping by the owners. Luckily they were good natured, but what do you do in that situation?


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> Found on Craigslist.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

thegave said:


> Got caught snapping by the owners. Luckily they were good natured, but what do you do in that situation?


I have been "caught" several times, both for this thread and the parking thread. 
DIW - I laugh at them, and ask ButWhy.Gif. 
Parking - I laugh, shake my head, and ask if they don't give a hoot, or are just that bad at driving.


CSB: was driving to the grocery store last week. I turned Right in to the parking lot off the main 2-lane road, and there was a car parked maybe 15ft from the road against the curb (just past the white arrow). I could not pass her parked car because there was a line of 3 or 4 cars waiting to exit the parking lot (where the grey car is). a car turned Left from the main road in behind me, but because I was stuck, he became stuck behind me, and partially blocked the intersection. We could not tell that the parked car was empty. we all sat there waiting for a good minute or so. I had time to roll the window down and talk to the teenage drivers opposite me about our predicament. She was in a fast-food join on the corner, and came out with a pile of food, stuffing chips/fries in her gullet. as she walked between her rear bumper and my front bumper I LAID on the horn. she went berserk. threw her food bag in her open window and proceeded to yell expletives at me. the teenagers joined in honking at her. then everyone honked at her. she lost it. threatened to kick all our asses, etc. I yelled to her "sorry, We didn't realize this was your private parking lot, we're all happy to wait". teenagers told her "good thing you didn't park further from the restaurant in a parking space, you might have burned off some of those calories". more expletives. then she drove away. by now we had maybe 10 cars backed up behind me blocking the main road in both directions, and 6 in the opposite direction. 3 of us parked at the grocery store near each other and laughed together as walked into the store. 









this is an old picture, that field is part of the parking lot now. a whopping 75 feet from the fastfood joint.


mrs. mustard says one day i'll be shot dead by some hothead for my sarcasm. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> Spotted on a BMW X3
> 
> Ugly-caliper-covers.jpg
> 
> Got caught snapping by the owners. Luckily they were good natured, but what do you do in that situation?


I use the “Brother-in-law” photo excuse every time.

“My brother in law has a BMW like this, and he was said he wanted to get red brakes for it I saw these and wanted to send him a picture. Where did you get them?”

Works for everything.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> I LAID on the horn. she went berserk. threw her food bag in her open window and proceeded to yell expletives at me. the teenagers joined in honking at her. then everyone honked at her. she lost it. threatened to kick all our asses, etc. I yelled to her "sorry, We didn't realize this was your private parking lot, we're all happy to wait". teenagers told her "good thing you didn't park further from the restaurant in a parking space, you might have burned off some of those calories". more expletives. then she drove away.


You just described the dream I had the other night of my best day ever,


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

bmann said:


>


Don't make fun of the guy's girlfriend.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

thegave said:


> Got caught snapping by the owners. Luckily they were good natured, but what do you do in that situation?


tell them im going to post something snarky on the internet


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bmann said:


>


*wheezes laughter*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

thegave said:


> Spotted on a BMW X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is that ???

Ive been busted before as well except the owner gave me a piece sign so I think that he thought I liked the car :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

20thAna3282 said:


> Don't make fun of the guy's wife.


 ftfy girlfriend is in the sheep pen


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EVtec just kicked in.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

dubsix said:


>


It gets even better.

https://globalnews.ca/news/5264314/occupants-car-qew-doors-wide-open-arrested/



> Car seen on QEW in Hamilton with doors wide open linked to break and enter: police


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> It gets even better.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5264314/occupants-car-qew-doors-wide-open-arrested/


Wow.
Social network got them caught.
That's some real Illuminati sh*t.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lumber Lumina


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Early Gladiator concept


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

"That bed is too small."

"But it's mighty max!?"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>



i feel the same way about every commercial diesel engine application engine bay. they just paint everything. why is it acceptable in their application?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Standard air conditioning?

Punch buggy?

Holy moly?

On, lighten up already.

:laugh:



Out of all the panels altered, the ones left untouched are the ones that... _Cover the headlights?_ :screwy:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

boogetyboogety said:


> Standard air conditioning?
> 
> Punch buggy?
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Shame there wasn't a way to get the whole car in the photo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>




holy sh|t!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> Out of all the panels altered, the ones left untouched are the ones that... _Cover the headlights?_ :screwy:


I got you boo.


----------



## Terbough (Feb 4, 2016)

add lightness.

This guy races.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Terbough said:


> add lightness.
> 
> This guy races.


Considering no engine or interior, he must race hypotheses.


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Me: How low can you go? 

This guy: all of it...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


My guess is to stop a squeak? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


what the eff is that


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Robdee32 said:


> My guess is to stop a squeak? Lol


yep :beer:



Dravenport said:


> what the eff is that


grease


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

TaaT said:


> yep :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> grease


This is a life of illusion, a life of control mixed with confusion


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


>


What in the world ???


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

It's like they tried to make it look like a Civic Type R.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

are those canards or whatever made out of cardboard? lol


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

vr6milz said:


> What in the world ???


hey now, his "lose is your gain"

Man that car is a piece of excrement.....


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Not sure if this was posted or not, but this happened near here in Port Moody last week. DIW boat launch

https://globalnews.ca/news/5282940/rocky-point-car-into-ocean/




















After his SUV gets pulled out of the ocean. It catches fire.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

@McMike said:


> I got you boo.


trypophobia triggered


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWVan said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not, but this happened near here in Port Moody last week. DIW boat launch
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5282940/rocky-point-car-into-ocean/
> 
> After his SUV gets pulled out of the ocean. It catches fire.


I guess salt water isn't so good for EVs. From the story: 



> Firefighters were able to extinguish the fire, which is believed to have started with the electric vehicle’s battery.


This guy might want to consider that:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

VWVan said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not, but this happened near here in Port Moody last week. DIW boat launch
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5282940/rocky-point-car-into-ocean/
> 
> ...


Done extremely wrong


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> It's like they tried to make it look like a Civic Type R.


Actually it looks better than the CTR


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Always check the glove box of your rental car. You never know who the last renter left in there.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

We've heard of red calipers, red pads, and red rotors. Here's a new one.

Red rims - front and rear.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

El Camborghini


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ForTheWin said:


> El Camborghini


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2K CC said:


> Actually it looks better than the CTR


agreed.




ForTheWin said:


> El Camborghini


awesome photoshop :thumbup:


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

ForTheWin said:


> El Camborghini


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

2K CC said:


>


Those tail lights are almost worse than the wheels.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

2K CC said:


>


Those 1552 Off Road rims look awesome!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Baltimoron said:


> Those 1552 Off Road rims look awesome!


Those aren't off road rimz.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seen today. Perhaps more DINMS than DIW. But it was ugly and only average quality workmanship.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Those aren't off road rimz.


Jesus, that's the joke. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Jesus, that's the joke. :facepalm:


I am not Jesus.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Those tail lights are almost worse than the wheels.


They finance!

84 months at 24.99%!

Sold!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I am not Jesus.


Yeah, because you're real.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow.
This sports sedan is an amazing value.



> 2013 Mercedes Benz c250
> 
> $45,000
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/535630116934889/


Here is a survivor from a bygone era of car chow cars.
I wonder how much was spent making this thing?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/442373043198035/


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I never realized how much those look like malibus until just now


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Another way to toast money.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Not to start a tangent from hades.
But we REALLY need some way to FORCE cops to enforce EXISTING fender/mudflaps and bumper/light/frame height laws.
Most states require all tires to be covered by fenders- for safety sake.
Yet I see trucks like that one all the time.
Maybe we need a new law that specifies the gap allowed between the tire and fender since these lifted trucks have fender so high even if hey did cover the tires the tires would still throw rocks and rain out like there were no fenders.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Not to start a tangent from hades.
> But we REALLY need some way to FORCE cops to enforce EXISTING fender/mudflaps and bumper/light/frame height laws.
> ...


----------



## Robdee32 (Oct 10, 2018)

Saw this on craigslist today... 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If that's still running a stock 2.3(or even 2.0) with all those mods, the owner should be beaten with a rusty tire iron.
I do like the wheels tho.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

i spy 2002-05 WRX front bumper


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Note to self.
Don't use a pole's shadow as a guide to add a sport stripe.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Note to self.
> Don't use a pole's shadow as a guide to add a sport stripe.


I think you should. At least it would be straight.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> I think you should. At least it would be straight.


Only if the sun never moved.. and if you had it lined up right.
The way the Focus stripe looks.. it looks like something was askew when marked off.
I assumed a wonky shadow was to blame.. but idk.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Canadian Hillbillies 

https://mobile.twitter.com/OPP_CR/status/1136053327421198337?s=19


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Canadian Hillbillies
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/OPP_CR/status/1136053327421198337?s=19


As bad as those wires all over the dash :facepalm:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> As bad as those wires all over the dash :facepalm:


I'm guessing squad cars don't worry about doing wire tucks when installing components.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm betting this is actually a TCL member. Someone who advocates buying a small trailer and a Subaru rather than a pickup truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> I'm guessing squad cars don't worry about doing wire tucks when installing components.


Nah, that's a TCL OCD thing. Departments don't care. If it works, it works. They aren't going to remove the dash and tuck wires. 

I had two neighbors that were State Troopers, and they always complained how all the stuff was bolted into the inside of the cars and just issued to them. We used to spend some time adjusting stuff, moving bits around. I think I even helped one of them put in a Satellite radio antenna. After all, it's their office, they spend all day in it. That's too much time to have some extension of the center console always getting in the way of their flashlight, etc..


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I'm betting this is actually a TCL member. Someone who advocates buying a small trailer and a Subaru rather than a pickup truck.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

The screws drilled into the leather/vinyl wrapped dash make me uncomfortable.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Not to start a tangent from hades.
> But we REALLY need some way to FORCE cops to enforce EXISTING fender/mudflaps and bumper/light/frame height laws.
> ...


I know a guy that loves to build these monstrosities. He went to the Lake Havasu festival last weekend and racked up 8 tickets before having his truck towed back to Las Vegas :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys think this dealership is putting enough armor all on the tire treads?

https://www.zeckford.com/inventory/...ort-se-4wd-4d-sport-utility-salcp2rx7jh727636









https://www.zeckford.com/inventory/used-2017-ford-fusion-sport-awd-4d-sedan-3fa6p0vp8hr149608









:screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> You guys think this dealership is putting enough armor all on the tire treads?
> 
> https://www.zeckford.com/inventory/...ort-se-4wd-4d-sport-utility-salcp2rx7jh727636
> 
> ...


Just wait until that "tech" gets a job at a motorcycle dealer. :banghead:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> You guys think this dealership is putting enough armor all on the tire treads?
> 
> https://www.zeckford.com/inventory/...ort-se-4wd-4d-sport-utility-salcp2rx7jh727636
> 
> ...


Being a detailer at a dealership, you get all kinds of stupid requests. I could easily see this as one. But makes for good jokes w/ coworkers


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

This one has an 8-foot bed


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

2K CC said:


> This one has an 8-foot bed


Maybe it’s a Finland only model.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I'm betting this is actually a TCL member. Someone who advocates buying a small trailer and a Subaru rather than a pickup truck.


There's this guy in Wisconsin with a Subaru...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I went to look at a rabbit for sale that I drove past the other day...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There's this guy in Wisconsin with a Subaru...


Sounds like a pretty cool dude to me.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> I went to look at a rabbit for sale that I drove past the other day...


I thought that was a hunk of meat when i first looked at it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Sounds like a pretty cool dude to me.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

If there is a hell the guy that butchered the E-Type belongs there.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


> If there is a hell the guy that butchered the E-Type belongs there.


Not that it is right, but at least it was a coupe.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Not that it is right, but at least it was a coupe.


The coupe is beautiful. It's the 2+2 nobody loses any sleep over. 

It's likely the car was a total loss though. That fuel tank is in place of the trunk floor. E-Type's tanks are inside the trunk.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

triple-a inception


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


That's well beyond DINMS. Holes are drilled for a non-functional (for all practical purposes) giant ass spoiler that is designed to scream "HEY! LOOK AT ME!" and then he put _shelf paper_ on the sides? 

Total rice.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's well beyond DINMS. Holes are drilled for a non-functional (for all practical purposes) giant ass spoiler that is designed to scream "HEY! LOOK AT ME!" and then he put _shelf paper_ on the sides?
> 
> Total rice.


bUt ItZ gOt RaLlYaRmOr MuDFlaPZzZ!!! rAcEKoR fTw!!!!



everything about that car makes me want to vomit.... :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


This isn't so bad- just lose the rear wing, wheels, drop, and gift wrap vinyl wrap on the body and flaps.. and it's good. :thumbup:


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


Can you even open the hatch?


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Can you even open the hatch?


I can’t see how you can with it installed. Classic example of form over function. lol 

Take a practical hatchback and make it less practical...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Can you even open the hatch?


Why would you want to do that?


I think it looks super cool, especially the clear side parts. Very aggressive..


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Can you even open the hatch?


I've seen those before and there are release pins in the upper mount so the whole thing can hinge downward to provide clearance. You know, it hinges down into the place you would be standing when loading the hatch. :facepalm:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


I'm going with DIW for 1,000, Alex.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'm going with DIW for 1,000, Alex.


The bigger question is, is he on Vortex (somewhat local) and should he be harassed?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

patrikman said:


> The bigger question is, is he on Vortex (somewhat local) and should he be harassed?


^ please find it out.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


He might need to add a Gurney Flap!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I'll bet it hasn't even been wind tunnel tested, like the OEM Dodge Avenger and Subaru Legacy in the background clearly were.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MGQ said:


> I'll bet it hasn't even been wind tunnel tested, like the OEM Dodge Avenger and Subaru Legacy in the background clearly were.


I’ll have you know there was a 3000GT on rimzzz right next to this Gti.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I’ll have you know there was a 3000GT on rimzzz right next to this Gti.


I see a ford fusion!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Mustang owner with poor judgment labels his car as Crowd Control.

Don't see anything wrong with this at all.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That Golf reminds me of the Sport Compact Car article where they took a totally riced out POS Sentra SE and removed everything to make it lighter and faster.
Then they started cutting off parts of the actual car.
Anybody have that scanned?
I can't find it on alta-vista now.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

edi:
just realized it's a dealer plate. Oh well.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> edi:
> just realized it's a dealer plate. Oh well.


is....is it bolted on??


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> is....is it bolted on??


likely bolted to a magnet bar....but yeah, it should be "magneted" to the place the plate actually goes instead of scratching up the deck lid....just sayin :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DerBaldGuy said:


> likely bolted to a magnet bar....but yeah, it should be "magneted" to the place the plate actually goes instead of scratching up the deck lid....just sayin :banghead:


The magnets usually have a layer of duct tape on them so they don't scratch the paint.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Possibly either DINMS or just plain old RICE.


Where's the Unpimp the Auto guy when we need him?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> He might need to add a Gurney Flap!


Don't get me started.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

DerBaldGuy said:


> likely bolted to a magnet bar....but yeah, it should be "magneted" to the place the plate actually goes instead of scratching up the deck lid....just sayin :banghead:


At least it is only a Hyundai.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> At least it is only a Hyundai.


At first I thought it was a BMW, then I realized it was higher quality.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BMW drivers, amirite?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

$9800 for this thing... for reference you can buy a stock Beat in the U.S. for half the price

http://www.s2carbonworks.com/jdmrhd19hobe3.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

oh wow, that looks like a pepboys and home depot had a baby honda :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW. More funny.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW. More funny.


I dont hate it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW. More funny.


Wow, that's cooler than sliced bread.
But if it ever rolls trying to avoid a jam, the driver will be toast.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

How about you are insurance?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> How about you are insurance?


At least "brake" is the correct spelling.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Like!*



BRealistic said:


> Wow, that's cooler than sliced bread.
> But if it ever rolls trying to avoid a jam, the driver will be toast.


Spot on and hilarious! :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> At least "brake" is the correct spelling.


My CDJR dealership, easily one of the largest in the region, can't figure that out. Service special "Break special"

https://www.baxtercdjrlincoln.com/chrysler-dodge-jeep-ram-service-specials-lincoln-ne.htm


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I somehow missed this a few pages back.
Wtf?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I somehow missed this a few pages back.
> Wtf?


:what: How does that even happen? Aren't these things too expensive to mess with now?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> :what: How does that even happen? Aren't these things too expensive to mess with now?


I suspect that it is a fiberglass kit car that was modified but no proof or details.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> :what: How does that even happen? Aren't these things too expensive to mess with now?


You can pick up a ratty SII project car for $20-30ish. Restored SI cars is where the money is at. 

I have a feeling that car was found sitting in the weeds with the bottom 1/3 rusted through. You are seeing what was left.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the matte black fenders were a sweet custom touch


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Wow, that's cooler than sliced bread.
> But if it ever rolls trying to avoid a jam, the driver will be toast.


These puns are margarinal at best


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For all those people here who think a Subaru and a trailer are a substitute for a 1 ton pickup truck;

https://imgur.com/SMS8B2u

sorry, doesn't embed.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

spockcat said:


> For all those people here who think a Subaru and a trailer are a substitute for a 1 ton pickup truck;
> 
> https://imgur.com/SMS8B2u
> 
> sorry, doesn't embed.


I'm surprised the loader operator kept dumping the soil??? after it was already at the top of the sides of the trailer. I guess the guy wanted a heaping load, just so he can spill some of his load on every single corner he takes and bump that he hits. :screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

3L3M3NT said:


> I'm surprised the loader operator kept dumping the soil??? after it was already at the top of the sides of the trailer. I guess the guy wanted a heaping load, just so he can spill some of his load on every single corner he takes and bump that he hits. :screwy:


The person doing the loading was probably "done" with the situation at that point. I'm sure advice was given and ignored, ie; lumberJetta.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2K CC said:


>


I am ok with this.
None of these mods are "because racecar".
No stick on vents, spoilers... 
No omgwtfbbq racing stickers...
No broken suspensions with body damaged as offerings to the lord of scrape...
Just a custom creative paint job that seems fairly well done and some rather heavy blingy wheels.. but whatever.
(loose the taillight covers tho.. or get some that match the red of the paint)

In some ways, this is the modern equivalent of the 50s sled meant to look good but just cruise.
It's both an economical practical daily driver and a car to cruise the ladies on the weekend.
It's the most Versa-tile car evAr!



MGQ said:


> These puns are margarinal at best


You get what you pay for.

Tangent but whatevAr.
We keep jolly ranchers at the office to throw as a weapon of punishment when people make bad puns.
I get lots of jolly ranchers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't even play the whole table.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Can't even play the whole table.


https://www.pooltablecar.com/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> https://www.pooltablecar.com/


I guess I stand corrected then.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I guess I stand corrected then.


I love shooting pool, but that’s ****ing stupid.:laugh:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I just.....can't. MK4 just MK4'n I guess


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9327259-Mk4-rear-trailing-arm-mods


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

VR6JH said:


> I just.....can't. MK4 just MK4'n I guess
> 
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9327259-Mk4-rear-trailing-arm-mods


wow, just wow... i see that ending very well... :laugh::screwy:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> wow, just wow... i see that ending very well... :laugh::screwy:


Bugar welds. The guy needs to take some welding classes and reassess life choices.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> wow, just wow... i see that ending very well... :laugh::screwy:


Quick. Someone suggest that he wind himself some aluminum springs, so he can avoid galvanic corrosion with his new aluminum twist beam!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> https://www.pooltablecar.com/





> Some cool features about this vehicle besides the fact that it is fully drive-able are:
> 
> The top is removable to give it a very sleek look
> The front of the car detaches easily so a real game of pool can be played
> ...


Rims, fridge, and TV so nice, they had to say it twice.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Rims, fridge, and TV so nice, they had to say it twice.


So vigorous...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VR6JH said:


> I just.....can't. MK4 just MK4'n I guess
> 
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9327259-Mk4-rear-trailing-arm-mods


this reeeeks of a troll job to me


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> this reeeeks of a troll job to me


This.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

^ Do you think Zedex Vigorous BS has a new user name? It looks like his stuff...


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Mailer for service specials from local Honda dealer. # photos of cars not one of the a Honda....just grabbed stock photos and made a mailer. two were the generic cars you often see with enough details blurred to make real ID difficult. Other one was an older (1960's) American vert


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NASCAR oval track truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> NASCAR oval track truck.


Makes you wonder just how many of those stupidly jacked up trucks are just a perfect pothole away from falling apart.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> NASCAR oval track truck.


It's just an optical illusion. :what:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Craigslist Ad.... FS: Chevy Silverado Dog Pissing on Hydrant Edition ....no low-ballers... I know what I got....


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> NASCAR oval track truck.


Oh Florida.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> NASCAR oval track truck.


My truck was built with wrenches, not chopsticks.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Someone got tired of being hit - steel t bumpers


Hope he never hits a pedestrian


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GarageBoy said:


> Someone got tired of being hit - steel t bumpers
> 
> 
> Hope he never hits a pedestrian


You think the stock black painted steel or chrome plated steel bumpers are somehow softer?

If anything, I would think this ******* bumper would give more.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You think the stock chrome plated steel bumpers are somehow softer?
> 
> If anything, I would think this ******* bumper would give more.


Yes, the chrome plated bumpers are soft. I have one as a fleet vehicle and what you see is junk metal. The strength comes from the hidden reinforcements underneath.

And that ******* bumper is half an I-beam if you zoom in and look at the back of it. It's not bending.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yes, the chrome plated bumpers are soft. I have one as a fleet vehicle and what you see is junk metal. The strength comes from the hidden reinforcements underneath.
> 
> And that ******* bumper is half an I-beam if you zoom in and look at the back of it. It's not bending.


Do you really think there is a difference when discussing pedestrian impacts?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Do you really think there is a difference when discussing pedestrian impacts?


I was only countering his mistaken info.. Either way, peds dead, baby.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Leg injuries are unavoidable.
It's the grill/hood area that's designed to give for pedestrians. 

*I am sure bumper damage is a problem in tight cities...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Showing my age with this one


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Carpooling; you’re doing it wrong


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Do you really think there is a difference when discussing pedestrian impacts?


Slightly, but mostly because of the relatively sharp edges. 

It's probably skinned the "fabricator's" shin while walking around the truck, too! :laugh:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

18 wheeler towing an excavator hit the overpass at my exit home.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Good lorde.
Do we need to add the stupid height limit bars on the entrance ramps now to keep idiots from hitting bridges at high speed?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My buddy just messaged me about the pool on the Audi. The mom was arrested for having her 2 kids in the pool to keep it held down on the roof.

https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/M...hildren-on-the-roof-of-her-car-512519591.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My buddy just messaged me about the pool on the Audi. The mom was arrested for having her 2 kids in the pool to keep it held down on the roof.
> 
> https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/M...hildren-on-the-roof-of-her-car-512519591.html


My coworker just showed me that like 2 mins ago. :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Only if there was some way of making that inflatable pool smaller to transport?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

VWVan said:


> Only if there was some way of making that inflatable pool smaller to transport?


She apparently drove to her friends house to inflate it and was driving back to her house. :screwy:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> She apparently drove to her friends house to inflate it and was driving back to her house. :screwy:



What a dumbass. Clearly she didn't realize she has four tires full of air on her car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The mom was arrested for having her 2 kids in the pool to keep it held down on the roof.


Good thing they stopped her before she got to her other friend's house to fill it up with the water on the way home.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> What a dumbass. Clearly she didn't realize she has four tires full of air on her car.


Those are full of nitrogen.
That won't work with the pool.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Apparently the air compressor didn't fit in the back of the Audi, so she did the next logical thing. 🙄😲👎😔

Besides being a really stupid thing to do on the mom's part, but why didn't the children object to riding in the pool on top of the vehicle? I don't care how much my parents would have yelled at me to get in the pool on top of the roof of the vehicle, I would have said no way in hell and that I was walking home.

I guess you have to look parents to realize that if the mom is that stupid, then the kids didn't fall to far from the tree either. 🤔😒😰


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm...

https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/morristown-cadillac-seville/6920091834.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Those are full of nitrogen.
> That won't work with the pool.


You need dihydrogen monoxide for a pool.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My buddy just messaged me about the pool on the Audi. The mom was arrested for having her 2 kids in the pool to keep it held down on the roof.
> 
> https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/M...hildren-on-the-roof-of-her-car-512519591.html


Just wanted to point out this NINE DOLLAR air pump is in stock at all walmarts.
Why spend NINE DOLLARS for an air pump when you can burn gasoline and have your kids ride on the roof?
What a morAn.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Intex-Double-Quick-III-S-Hand-Air-Pump/33562268


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Hmm...
> 
> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/morristown-cadillac-seville/6920091834.html





> REDUCED.....REDUCED.....REDUCED


Yup. It was.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yes, the chrome plated bumpers are soft. I have one as a fleet vehicle and what you see is junk metal. The strength comes from the hidden reinforcements underneath.
> 
> And that ******* bumper is half an I-beam if you zoom in and look at the back of it. It's not bending.


What a great idea to have a bumper that is stronger than the truck frame behind it. I cannot possibly foresee any problems with that.......:facepalm:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

we used to joy ride on car roofs as a teen w/o the safety of an inflatable pool.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Strange Mud said:


> we used to joy ride on car roofs as a teen w/o the safety of an inflatable pool.


we used to get towed behind cars in sleds when it snowed. Up until this moment we've managed to sneak past natural selection.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Carpooling; you’re doing it wrong


When I initially saw that I hadn't yet heard that she had kids in there to "hold it down". The lack of common sense involved with that is staggering. :facepalm:




Alpinweiss2 said:


> What a great idea to have a bumper that is stronger than the truck frame behind it. I cannot possibly foresee any problems with that.......:facepalm:


Exactly. I've tried to explain the idea of crumple zones to people who think modern cars "come apart" during relatively minor collisions. It usually falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

bumper riding! on shoes/boots in winter, skateboards in summer


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> bumper riding! on shoes/boots in winter, skateboards in summer


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

JPawn1 said:


> we used to get towed behind cars in sleds when it snowed. Up until this moment we've managed to sneak past natural selection.


We would do that too...on a frozen lake...and then tap the brakes to make the person in the sled bail out so they don't hit the car....:laugh:

I don't know how my friends and I survived our teenage years.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> Showing my age with this one


:laugh: Reference for the kids born this century:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> :laugh: Reference for the kids born this century:


Never forget.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spotted today. DIW or DINMS? “Split window” modern Corvette?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Spotted today. DIW or DINMS? “Split window” modern Corvette?
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190712/8e82a7d8f3cae842b7628935daf4c4e6.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Doing it with painted ABS and 3M foam tape, actually.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Spotted today. DIW or DINMS? “Split window” modern Corvette?


Fake split window. Meh.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Doing it with painted ABS and 3M foam tape, actually.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fake split window. Meh.


I know it isn't real but why bother?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

vwlifer27 said:


> We would do that too...on a frozen lake...and then tap the brakes to make the person in the sled bail out so they don't hit the car....:laugh:
> 
> I don't know how my friends and I survived our teenage years.


Now that you mention it, we got away with too many Darwing things that he missed; like holding into the back bumper of the ice cream truck while riding a skateboard up a hill because it was easier than walking or pumping our way up :laugh::screwy: Those were fun dangerous times


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Cali Tdi (Mar 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


I think you meant to post a different tesla autopilot video. 

The one I saw on pronhub should be used by tesla for marketing purposes. I literally went to tesla's site and priced one out afterwards lol...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cali Tdi said:


> I think you meant to post a different tesla autopilot video.
> 
> The one I saw on pronhub should be used by tesla for marketing purposes. I literally went to tesla's site and priced one out afterwards lol...


How safe is it when someone questioning safety buckles the seatbelt behind himself?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> How safe is it when someone questioning safety buckles the seatbelt behind himself?


Post 16284 called, it was looking for this


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Strange Mud said:


> we used to joy ride on car roofs as a teen w/o the safety of an inflatable pool.


Played musical seats once. 
Never again


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Played musical seats once.
> Never again


Thats also reminds me...friends and I graduated high school and I moved to Minneapolis. Two friends came up a few weeks later for a long planned camping trip. Since we were 18 year olds in the big city for the first time, we decided to go to the strip club (for the first time for all of us) the night before we were to drive 6 hours. We had intended to be back home by 11pm and get up at 6 and head out. Since we were horny 18 year olds, we ended up leaving the club at 2:30am. We went back to my place for a few hours of sleep, but then said, screw it, lets just start driving. 2 hours in, I wake up in the back seat to see my two friends switching passenger and drivers seats....in the dead of night...with the cruise control set at 77mph. That was a freaky moment....


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

vwlifer27 said:


> Thats also reminds me...friends and I graduated high school and I moved to Minneapolis. Two friends came up a few weeks later for a long planned camping trip. Since we were 18 year olds in the big city for the first time, we decided to go to the strip club (for the first time for all of us) the night before we were to drive 6 hours. We had intended to be back home by 11pm and get up at 6 and head out. Since we were horny 18 year olds, we ended up leaving the club at 2:30am. We went back to my place for a few hours of sleep, but then said, screw it, lets just start driving. 2 hours in, I wake up in the back seat to see my two friends switching passenger and drivers seats....in the dead of night...with the cruise control set at 77mph. That was a freaky moment....


That’s a pantaloon browning moment if any


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No one really needs a truck or a trailer if you have a hatchback


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> No one really needs a truck or a trailer if you have a hatchback


I used to abide by this philosophy until I rented a Home Depot special. For now on, I will always rent the cheap truck (and will be doing so this week to transport drywall on Monday) vs. loading my hatchback lumber Jetta.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

That smart car looks like it's seen more marine use than the PWC


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> That smart car looks like it's seen more marine use than the PWC


That's a snowmobile. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That's a snowmobile. :thumbup:


No, it's a smart car.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> That smart car looks like it's seen more marine use than the PWC





Accidental L8 apex said:


> That's a snowmobile. :thumbup:





BRealistic said:


> No, it's a smart car.


Accidental L8 Apex was correcting GarageBoy on calling the thing sticking out of the car a PWC, when it's actually a snowmobile or for you Canadians, it's a Ski Doo.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

3L3M3NT said:


> Accidental L8 Apex was correcting GarageBoy on calling the thing sticking out of the car a PWC, when it's actually a snowmobile or for you Canadians, it's a Ski Doo.


Actually Eric I think most canucks call them snow machines.:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> No, it's a smart car.


But a dumb move.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That's a snowmobile. :thumbup:



Whoops, didn't look closely enough - still, that Smart looks like it has that marine slime on it (salt residue?)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> Whoops, didn't look closely enough - still, that Smart looks like it has that marine slime on it (salt residue?)


If you look hard enough, you'll see barnacles.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Actually Eric I think most canucks call them snow machines.:laugh:


Nope, daily drivers. Not sorry.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Actually Eric I think most canucks call them snow machines.:laugh:


[Hoser accent] Sled [/Hoser accent]

:beer:
G


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GarageBoy said:


> That smart car looks like it's seen more marine use than the PWC





Accidental L8 apex said:


> That's a snowmobile. :thumbup:





3L3M3NT said:


> Accidental L8 Apex was correcting GarageBoy on calling the thing sticking out of the car a PWC, when it's actually a snowmobile or for you Canadians, it's a Ski Doo.





patrikman said:


> Actually Eric I think most canucks call them snow machines.:laugh:





GarageBoy said:


> Whoops, didn't look closely enough - still, that Smart looks like it has that marine slime on it (salt residue?)


The residue is probably road salt/dirt. And who says a snowmobile can't be a PWC also?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nope, daily drivers. Not sorry.


sorry


D_B_Jetta said:


> [Hoser accent] Sled [/Hoser accent]
> 
> :beer:
> G


In northeast Wisconsin most folks say sled too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> In northeast Wisconsin most folks say sled too.


Used to call them sleds in CT too.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

What front end kit is this?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> What front end kit is this?


FIFY.

Either it's supposed to resemble a Thing on purpose, or it resembles a Thing because all they had was plywood.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> FIFY.


:thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

saw this gem yesterday....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> What front end kit is this?



$hit Crew conversion


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That golf looks like it crashed through a commercial heat pump unit and just kept going.


Heil hitter.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


I guess he fired his mechanic


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

spockcat said:


>













Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> What front end kit is this?


That’s called the Wisconsin how I almost got my 3rd DUI body kit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*A Florida man tried to steal car from elderly man — but couldn't drive a stick shift*

His name was not Manuel.



> A man was arrested in Florida after sheriff's deputies say he tried to steal a car from an elderly man in Orlando.
> 
> The reason he was unsuccessful? He didn't appear to know how to drive a stick shift, according to the Orange County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh: & the yolo sticker on the window.


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


> That’s called the Wisconsin how I almost got my 3rd DUI body kit.



LOL. Its not a DUI if its a.. shed?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


 Those colors are in the right order.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

More DINMS.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>


How dare someone from Germany drive a Hoonday.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

devianb said:


> More DINMS.


Stop butchering late 928s!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

:what:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

GarageBoy said:


> Stop butchering late 928s!


Completely DIW...!!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

no need to point, we know where it fell from.

that suxs


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe this belongs in the top tip thread.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

devianb said:


> More DINMS.


No, that is objectively wrong in both concept and execution.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Maybe this belongs in the top tip thread.


Aveo flateo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

That’s doing it right^ lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

doing it funny


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> How dare someone from Germany drive a Hoonday.


I’m amused amused when I see Hyundais and Kias with Korean War get stickers on them. My dad would have lost his **** at that.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I’m amused amused when I see Hyundais and Kias with Korean War get stickers on them. My dad would have lost his **** at that.


The DMZ Sport Model isn't very popular amongst that crowd anyway.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> Stop butchering late 928s!


When i saw this i thought to myself wow that the 1st 928 that actually looks good lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

devianb said:


> More DINMS.


What car is in the background? It looks like a mid 60s american car, but I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this a few hours ago.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Saw this a few hours ago.


I have to be honest, this surprises me in no way.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


I bet the back two tires (mismatched brands mind-you) were like new.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, technically hydroplaning is a lift.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What car is in the background? It looks like a mid 60s american car, but I can't figure out what it is.


It looks like a ‘70s Lincoln Continental/Town Car/Mark MCMXXLVIV etc. the fender skirts are throwing me off though. Possibly Chrysler?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I bet the back two tires (mismatched brands mind-you) were like new.


As I pulled out of the spot, I did notice the rears were pretty new.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> It looks like a ‘70s Lincoln Continental/Town Car/Mark MCMXXLVIV etc. the fender skirts are throwing me off though. Possibly Chrysler?


Let's find out...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Entitled Tesla Jackass Parks on Stranger's Lawn, Steals Electricity for 12 Hours*

Florida Man.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> *Entitled Tesla Jackass Parks on Stranger's Lawn, Steals Electricity for 12 Hours*
> 
> Florida Man.


That just reaffirmed exactly how terrible Jalopnik writing really is for me.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> *Entitled Tesla Jackass Parks on Stranger's Lawn, Steals Electricity for 12 Hours*[/URL]


1. Remove cable.
2. Have car towed
3. Claim you never saw a cable.
4. Sell cable on eBay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> 1. Remove cable.
> 2. Have car towed
> 3. Claim you never saw a cable.
> 4. Sell cable on eBay.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> 1. Remove cable.
> 2. Have car towed
> 3. Claim you never saw a cable.
> 4. Sell cable on eBay.


But first.
-"Water lawn" spraying car really good.
- Mow yard and trim, making sure all possible clippings go at wet car.
- Then get towed.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don’t know how Tesla cables work, but usually when charging and the car is locked, the charge port on the car locks to the car as well, preventing some random person from walking by and unplugging it...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I don’t know how Tesla cables work, but usually when charging and the car is locked, the charge port on the car locks to the car as well, preventing some random person from walking by and unplugging it...


What would the tow truck driver do? Just cut the cord?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> What would the tow truck driver do? Just cut the cord?


Unplug it from the house... wrap it up and throw it on the car... 

if that was my house, I’d unplug it from the house and cut the cord as close to the charge port as possible... then have the sh1t towed... if the cops showed up... “what extension cord???”


----------



## 1StriperSS (Nov 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What car is in the background? It looks like a mid 60s american car, but I can't figure out what it is.


64 Buick Electra 225 convertible.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1StriperSS said:


> 64 Buick Electra 225 convertible.


You are late to the party.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> if that was my house, I’d unplug it from the house and cut the cord as close to the charge port as possible... then have the sh1t towed... if the cops showed up... “what extension cord???”


Or mow over it "oops!"


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Or mow over it "oops!"


Do not want this, good way to ruin a perfectly good mower. Think spun bearings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Or mow over it "oops!"


Hammer to the battery underside?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I'm guessing because its on gravel?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> I'm guessing because its on gravel?


Under a car with just a bumper jack holding it up without anything else to help support the car or even chock the wheels?
That would be wrong even on smooth concrete.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Egz said:


> I'm guessing because its on gravel?


Do you know how I know you never used a bumper jack?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do you know how I know you never used a bumper jack?


True, i have not, but was aware it was standard issue for that era.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do you know how I know you never used a bumper jack?


My auto shop in high school had a pneumatic bumper jack, it hadn’t been used in years until my dad donated in his ‘75 LTD to the auto program. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Egz said:


> True, i have not, but was aware it was standard issue for that era.


It was standard issue all right, but man you'd never want to go underneath a car being held by a bumper jack... :screwy::laugh:






That's DIR. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It was standard issue all right, but man you'd never want to go underneath a car being held by a bumper jack... :screwy::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what was the last car to come with a bumper jack?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> So what was the last car to come with a bumper jack?


Probably a CV or a Dodge Diplomat.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Under a car with just a bumper jack holding it up without anything else to help support the car or even chock the wheels?
> That would be wrong even on smooth concrete.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do you know how I know you never used a bumper jack?


I'd rather use an old school, 1970s GM bumper jack than a willow maker anyday.

When on most terafirma they worked very well.

Been there done that, and survived.

Edit: they are also great at removing fence post.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I'd rather use an old school, 1970s GM bumper jack than a willow maker anyday.


Carefull out there. You could end up with a weeping willow.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Lord, bless this ratchet strap, and give it the strength of a thousand zipties.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I'm guessing at this point it's being taken to be scrapped.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Makes you feel safe driving knowing that there is some idiot driving around on a tire about ready to let go dosen’t it?!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Still Good, Yeah, Stiil Good*



Mr.Nobody said:


> Makes you feel safe driving knowing that there is some idiot driving around on a tire about ready to let go dosen’t it?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just dial in some heavy negative camber and you're good for another twenty five thousand miles :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That tire is also cracked like it's got the dry rot.


Sad, but I have driven on tires that worn before.
Always check the INSIDE of the rear right tire on your RX8.
Dang things eat them like crack on a Tuesday.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Would you name your taxi company Darwin, even if you are located in Darwin?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Burnette said:


> Just dial in some heavy negative camber and you're good for another twenty five thousand miles :laugh:


Not gonna happen with that benz. Common to see the outer side worn on the front tires because rebuilding the front end is upwards of 1000 dollars easy (and that's on a 30 year old w126). It won't align correctly until all the shot bushings and rubber parts are replaced in the double wishbone setup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TFL - DIW


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I just tried to price out a Model X and could barely break $130K. Is he including interest? 

This also belongs in the "take over my payments" thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I just tried to price out a Model X and could barely break $130K. Is he including interest?
> 
> This also belongs in the "take over my payments" thread.


There was a very large price cut since he bought his car and his price probably includes significant taxes. Plus he probably doesn’t include tax credits and possible rebates. If he is in CA, then his cost is probably $10k less than he is stating.

I forgot about that thread.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Mr.Nobody said:


> Makes you feel safe driving knowing that there is some idiot driving around on a tire about ready to let go dosen’t it?!!!


Damn. I saw one of those just this past week and forgot about it until now. 












BRealistic said:


> That tire is also cracked like it's got the dry rot.
> 
> 
> Sad, but I have driven on tires that worn before.


So have I without knowing it. The right rear on my MkIII was badly toed out for whatever reason. I was swapping snows back to summer rubber when I noticed it.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

homerdash said:


>


What's wrong with debadging a Lincoln?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> What's wrong with debadging a Lincoln?


Tail lights might be a little difficult to see during the day.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Tail lights might be a little difficult to see during the day.


Wow, didn't notice that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> What's wrong with debadging a Lincoln?


The vertical picture is DIW.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Tail lights might be a little difficult to see during the day.


And I thought tail lights, brake lights, and turn signals were required to be on the stationary bodywork (not on a tailgate or trunk lid).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> And I thought tail lights, brake lights, and turn signals were required to be on the stationary bodywork (not on a tailgate or trunk lid).


If those slits are what the tail lights are now, you're right. However, I think that's a requirement for manufacturers, and possibly left for your state to enforce via inspections, etc... 

Looks like they also deleted the lenses on the hatch, too. Weird.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIW or great execution of a silly idea?


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> And I thought tail lights, brake lights, and turn signals were required to be on the stationary bodywork (not on a tailgate or trunk lid).


what country do you live in? in america, 99% of 3rd brake lights are on the trunk or tailgate, and a lot of cars have the lights in the rear quarter panels integrated into the trunk. you must be talking about cars from the 50s lol


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

GrapeBandit said:


> what country do you live in? in america, 99% of 3rd brake lights are on the trunk or tailgate, and a lot of cars have the lights in the rear quarter panels integrated into the trunk. you must be talking about cars from the 50s lol


https://www.autotrader.com/car-news...5-and-q7-have-two-sets-of-brake-lights-258377


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

GrapeBandit said:


> what country do you live in? in america, 99% of 3rd brake lights are on the trunk or tailgate, and a lot of cars have the lights in the rear quarter panels integrated into the trunk. you must be talking about cars from the 50s lol


Wrong-o. Third brake lights, maybe, but not tail lights, brake lights, or turn signals. Your apology to Alpinweiss2 is forthcoming, I'm sure... :facepalm:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

boogetyboogety said:


> Wrong-o. Third brake lights, maybe, but not tail lights, brake lights, or turn signals. Your apology to Alpinweiss2 is forthcoming, I'm sure... :facepalm:


we are on an audi forum. perfect example, look at the tail lights on an audi b7 lol, on the trunk!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

boogetyboogety said:


> Wrong-o. Third brake lights, maybe, but not tail lights, brake lights, or turn signals. Your apology to Alpinweiss2 is forthcoming, I'm sure... :facepalm:


He's kind of right—the regulation is that there need to be reflectors (and lights IIRC) that are visible even when the hatch is open.

_edit_ There was even a thread about them a while ago, can't find it ATM.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GrapeBandit said:


> we are on an audi forum. perfect example, look at the tail lights on an audi b7 lol, on the trunk!


What exactly is on the trunk lid vs the fixed bodywork of the B7?

You might want to look up the regulation before responding, so your, "LOL, this is what I meant...." response is somewhat accurate


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> what country do you live in? in america, 99% of 3rd brake lights are on the trunk or tailgate, and a lot of cars have the lights in the rear quarter panels integrated into the trunk. you must be talking about cars from the 50s lol





GrapeBandit said:


> we are on an audi forum. perfect example, look at the tail lights on an audi b7 lol, on the trunk!


Type "lol" again. /SamuelJackson :sly:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GrapeBandit said:


> we are on an audi forum.


Wrong again.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Wrong again.


Laugh out loud


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

IDK about you guys, but my browser says im coming from an audi enthusiast website
https://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

GrapeBandit said:


> IDK about you guys, but my browser says im coming from an audi enthusiast website
> https://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


TCL can be accessed from many sites. 

I'm not accessing from an Audi website site.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GrapeBandit said:


> IDK about you guys, but my browser says im coming from an audi enthusiast website
> https://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


A website linking to the car lounge which is another site and is for all automotive enthusiasts. 
People make this mistake often. Well less often now as traffic slowly dies off...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

GrapeBandit said:


> IDK about you guys, but my browser says im coming from an audi enthusiast website
> https://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


you VAG clowns love to bring this up whenever you're wrong about something


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> you VAG clowns love to bring this up whenever you're wrong about something


:laugh: it's a neverending cycle


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pathetic, this is barely even trying.

1/5


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Instead of 22", they should have gone with 20 oz.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hory clap!

How much you think these "rimz" weigh each?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

IDK.. seems like a "for fun" mod to me.
The red mirrors are jarring though.
And what's the red thing up front?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> IDK.. seems like a "for fun" mod to me.
> The red mirrors are jarring though.
> And what's the red thing up front?


Not to me, super tacky. Maybe not my style I guess. 

Not sure what it was, it seemed to me a transformers badge.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> IDK.. seems like a "for fun" mod to me.
> The red mirrors are jarring though.
> And what's the red thing up front?


license plate mount


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Nice bookshelf

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JDSwan87 said:


> Nice bookshelf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


prolly is just a normal impreza.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

They should have at least used electrical tape so it blends in.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

fR3ZNO said:


> They should have at least used electrical tape so it blends in.


That took me far too long to see the blue tape. :laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That took me far too long to see the blue tape. :laugh:


Same. I thought maybe it was just the wrong size blade.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Anyone else see a bear on top of the spoiler? It's cute.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

S1ack said:


>


Really guys? They put tape on the rear wipers at car washes so they don't get broken off. Please come out of your mom's basement once in a while.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> That took me far too long to see the blue tape. :laugh:


If the tape was black, you may have never figured out.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

finklejag said:


> Really guys? They put tape on the rear wipers at car washes so they don't get broken off. Please come out of your mom's basement once in a while.


I believe many of the commenters have staff that takes their cars in for regular washing!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

finklejag said:


> Really guys? They put tape on the rear wipers at car washes so they don't get broken off. Please come out of your mom's basement once in a while.


I had no idea because I'm not lazy and wash my own cars.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

@McMike said:


> I had no idea because I'm not lazy and wash my own cars.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I had no idea because I'm not lazy and wash my own cars.


I am not lazy but I do not wash my daily. People seem less likely to mess with a dirty 13 year old Toyota than a clean older vehicle. 
It is a protective layer at this point.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

my juggalo neighbor was bleeding his brakes in the road tonight. In the dark. What a moron.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

finklejag said:


> Really guys? They put tape on the rear wipers at car washes so they don't get broken off.


Seems like a bad idea to use a car wash. If that is the outcome sans masking tape. I guess the car wash engineers are DIW?



> Please come out of your mom's basement once in a while.


Mom has passed, her last domicile had no basement. so there is that.

I, like @McMike, wash my cars by hand. 

But point taken. DINMS it is.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do these tail lights appear to be on a fixed body position?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

GrapeBandit said:


> Do these tail lights appear to be on a fixed body position?


Is this.....is this really happening again. Go check post #16,392 and read the article I posted. :banghead:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> And I thought *tail lights*, brake lights, and turn signals were required to be on the stationary bodywork (not on a tailgate or trunk lid).





boogetyboogety said:


> Wrong-o. Third brake lights, maybe, but *not tail lights*, brake lights, or turn signals. Your apology to Alpinweiss2 is forthcoming, I'm sure... :facepalm:





Dravenport said:


> you VAG clowns love to bring this up whenever you're wrong about something





evosky said:


> :laugh: it's a neverending cycle





GrapeBandit said:


> Do these *tail lights* appear to be on a fixed body position?





VR6JH said:


> Is this.....is this really happening again. Go check post #16,392 and read the article I posted. :banghead:


it is indeed happening again. WTF does your link have to do with *tail lights*? Nothing, it has to do with *brake lights*. All you clowns keep refering to *brake lights* when i say *tail lights*, seems a lot of you dont know the difference:banghead:

show me the law that says that *tail lights*, not *brake lights*, have to be on a fixed rear quarter panel or bumper. ill wait. . .


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> show me the law that says that *tail lights*, not *brake lights*, have to be on a fixed rear quarter panel or bumper. ill wait. . .


No


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> my juggalo neighbor was bleeding his brakes in the road tonight. In the dark. What a moron.


Dude.
Why didn't you adorn your face paint and help family?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

GrapeBandit said:


> it is indeed happening again. WTF does your link have to do with *tail lights*? Nothing, it has to do with *brake lights*. All you clowns keep refering to *brake lights* when i say *tail lights*, seems a lot of you dont know the difference:banghead:
> 
> show me the law that says that *tail lights*, not *brake lights*, have to be on a fixed rear quarter panel or bumper. ill wait. . .


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GrapeBandit said:


> Do these tail lights appear to be on a fixed body position?


It's funnier that you guys got this guy so fired up that he had to take a picture from behind the wheel. :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Dude.
> Why didn't you adorn your face paint and help family?


I treat juggalos like I treat nazis. I feed them knuckle sammiches.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> I treat juggalos like I treat nazis. I feed them knuckle sammiches.


Wait. I didn't realize Knuckles made sandwiches. 

Googles. 

Wow, they have a sandwich truck and everything!


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Sonic is eating what appears to be a chili dog? Are you saying hot dogs are a sandwich?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


>


Creepin' status - Expert


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Creepin' status - Expert


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

fR3ZNO said:


> Sonic is eating what appears to be a chili dog? Are you saying hot dogs are a sandwich?


Nes


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> It's funnier that you guys got this guy so fired up that he had to take a picture from behind the wheel. :facepalm:


and he held onto it for weeks, driving around looking for a vehicle that would make him right.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> and he held onto it for weeks, driving around looking for a vehicle that would make him right.


:laugh:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> and he held onto it for weeks, driving around looking for a vehicle that would make him right.


10 days is "weeks" now. obviously i was right, i don't see anyone posting a US law that says "tail lights" have to be body mounted in a fixed position, but all you asshats jumped down my throat. dumb bastards.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> and he held onto it for weeks, driving around looking for a vehicle that would make him right.


except, hes not exactly right.... because..... 

In normal driving, when you're just cruising around in your Q5 or Q7, the brake lights on the tailgate are operational. But the moment the vehicle detects that the tailgate is open, those brake lights cease to function. When that happens, the second set of brake lights -- located in the bumper -- immediately take over, providing the functions of brake lights, taillights, turn signals and even reverse lights. Then, when the tailgate is shut again, it's back to the regular old brake lights in the tailgate.


opcorn:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GrapeBandit said:


> 10 days is "weeks" now


Most of us only post from work, and 10 days is two business weeks, so yeah.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> 10 days is "weeks" now. obviously i was right, i don't see anyone posting a US law that says "tail lights" have to be body mounted in a fixed position, but all you asshats jumped down my throat. dumb bastards.


Dad always said if you have to try this hard to be "right", you need a new cause. Fight the people you don't know online. Makes sense.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> except, hes not exactly right.... because.....
> 
> In normal driving, when you're just cruising around in your Q5 or Q7, the brake lights on the tailgate are operational. But the moment the vehicle detects that the tailgate is open, those brake lights cease to function. When that happens, the second set of brake lights -- located in the bumper -- immediately take over, providing the functions of brake lights, taillights, turn signals and even reverse lights. Then, when the tailgate is shut again, it's back to the regular old brake lights in the tailgate.
> 
> ...


im exactly right. there is no law that states "tail lights" must be on a fixed body panel. when i said that, everyone jumped down my throat talking about "brake lights".
like i said, prove me wrong



Metallitubby said:


> Most of us only post from work, and 10 days is two business weeks, so yeah.


nice try


Accidental L8 apex said:


> . Fight the people you don't know online. Makes sense.


only talking to me? think it takes more than one to fight, just saying. do you feel keft out, and want to be a part of "fighting people you dont know online"? ssems so, since you inserted yourself into the "fight".

still waiting for the US law that says TAIL LIGHTS must be on a fixed panel.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Wut?*

How did the "doing it wrong" thread turn into a flame war? That's doing it wrong, people! :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Burnette said:


> How did the "doing it wrong" thread turn into a flame war? That's doing it wrong, people! :laugh:


They're doing it wrong. :laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Saw this today


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GrapeBandit said:


> im exactly right. there is no law that states "tail lights" must be on a fixed body panel. when i said that, everyone jumped down my throat talking about "brake lights".
> like i said, prove me wrong
> 
> 
> ...


What are we arguing about?
You might want to quote your original argument if you want people to answer you and not just make fun of you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> except, hes not exactly right.... because.....
> 
> In normal driving, when you're just cruising around in your Q5 or Q7, the brake lights on the tailgate are operational. But the moment the vehicle detects that the tailgate is open, those brake lights cease to function. When that happens, the second set of brake lights -- located in the bumper -- immediately take over, providing the functions of brake lights, taillights, turn signals and even reverse lights. Then, when the tailgate is shut again, it's back to the regular old brake lights in the tailgate.
> 
> ...


Lol, you forgot the people who buy 10 year old Q7s with water leaks from the third sunroof which causes the rear hatch sensor to fail switching the tail lights to the bumper on a car with a normal closed trunk. For the longest time I could not figure out why some of the Q7s used the bumper lights versus the regular tails. It was because of a broken part :screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GrapeBandit said:


> only talking to me? think it takes more than one to fight, just saying.
> 
> still waiting for the US law that says TAIL LIGHTS must be on a fixed panel.


Not if you're just swinging at air it doesn't. 👍

And way to double down on your cause. No sense in not being an argumentative prick, I guess.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

GrapeBandit said:


> im exactly right. there is no law that states "tail lights" must be on a fixed body panel. when i said that, everyone jumped down my throat talking about "brake lights".
> like i said, prove me wrong.


Here you go, read it and weep (and I won't narrow it down for you):

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.330.2805&rep=rep1&type=pdf

:laugh:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

boogetyboogety said:


> Here you go, read it and weep (and I won't narrow it down for you):
> 
> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.330.2805&rep=rep1&type=pdf
> 
> :laugh:


yea, ill weep. im not reading all 88 pahes to satisfy you. want to prove me wrong, nows your chance


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

GrapeBandit said:


> yea, ill weep. im not reading all 88 pahes to satisfy you. want to prove me wrong, nows your chance


How... Trumpian. Oh, well... Cheers... :wave:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

boogetyboogety said:


> How... Trumpian. Oh, well... Cheers... :wave:


yea, you win. i say prove to me with a law, regulation, or statute, you link a ****ing 88 page document lol


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*C'mon, Give Us The Good Stuff!*

There has just got to be way better "doing it wrong" stuff to share from Florida than taillights!

You wouldn't even have to go back a few months, you could just pick something from today's news! C'mon, post up some of that Sunshine State madness!


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Metallitubby said:


> Most of us only post from work, and 10 days is two business weeks, so yeah.


I don't have internet at work.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GrapeBandit said:


> yea, you win. i say prove to me with a law, regulation, or statute, you link a ****ing 88 page document lol


Page 66, 3rd paragraph, 2nd sentence.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> Page 66, 3rd paragraph, 2nd sentence.


page 66?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GrapeBandit said:


> page 66?


Whoops, my mistake.

Page 23, 4th paragraph, 8th bullet.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> Whoops, my mistake.
> 
> Page 23, 4th paragraph, 8th bullet.


wrong again.

page 33, 8th paragraph, 14th sentence.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Forget that college thesis or study. 

e-CFR is an online version of the real regulation, current as of August 14, 2019:

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/ECFR?page=userinfo

And here is the regulation covering lamps:

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?node=se49.6.571_1108

Search for "Table I-a—Required Lamps and Reflective Devices" which covers "All Passenger Cars, Multipurpose Passenger Vehicles (MPV), Trucks, and Buses" :

Taillamps is right above Stop Lamps. High mounted stop lamp is way down in the table. Other tables cover other wheeled items like trailers and motorcycles. 

If you search for "fixed" you will find this:

"S6.1.3.2 When multiple lamp arrangements for rear turn signal lamps, stop lamps, or taillamps are used, with only a portion of the lamps installed on a fixed part of the vehicle, the lamp or lamps that are installed to the non-fixed part of the vehicle will be considered auxiliary lamps."


The regulation doesn't prohibit manufacturers from putting "rear turn signal lamps, stop lamps, or taillamps" on "the non-fixed part of the vehicle" but reclassifies those as "auxiliary lamps".


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> "S6.1.3.2 When multiple lamp arrangements for rear turn signal lamps, stop lamps, or taillamps are used, with only a portion of the lamps installed on a fixed part of the vehicle, the lamp or lamps that are installed to the non-fixed part of the vehicle will be considered auxiliary lamps."
> 
> The regulation doesn't prohibit manufacturers from putting "rear turn signal lamps, stop lamps, or taillamps" on "the non-fixed part of the vehicle" but reclassifies those as "auxiliary lamps".


i still dont see how this translates to "tail lights" are mandated to be on a fixed position? because they are not. thanks for proving my point. 

only thing that says is that they rename the lights to auxiliary instead of calling them what they actually are.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's Standard No. 108 but as of 2004:

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/CFR-2004-title49-vol5/xml/CFR-2004-title49-vol5-sec571-108.xml

That section I quoted isn't in the regulation in 2004.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GrapeBandit said:


> i still dont see how this translates to "tail lights" are mandated to be on a fixed position? because they are not. thanks for proving my point.
> 
> only thing that says is that they rename the lights to auxiliary instead of calling them what they actually are.


I agree. If it quacks like a duck.

Here's the Cornell Law School link to 108:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/571.108

I also have links to the ECE regulations but can't find them now. Those might be on another device.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I agree. If it quacks like a duck.


welcome to the minority on this topic.:thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I also have links to the ECE regulations but can't find them now. Those might be on another device.


Ah, UN ECE

It's covered in UN Vehicle Regulations - 1958 Agreement 

Here is the index page (which is a pain to locate). The links to regulations is under the "Addenda to the 1958 Agreement" heading:

http://www.unece.org/trans/main/wp29/wp29regs.html

Addenda to the 1958 Agreement (Regulations 41-60)

See Regulation 48-06 Series

https://www.unece.org/?id=39143

https://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/main/wp29/wp29regs/2015/R048r12e.pdf

Also see Regulation 48-05 Series and Regulation 48-04 Series.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2002 called, it wants its rice back:





Nina and Louise trying to apologize for him really isn't helping, here...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

More rice, no plate, but driving sensibly at least:


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Just Wing It*

Serious boundary issues, this race car had it's wing hanging over our Subaru at that fine Italian restaurant, the Olive Garden, which, thinking about it now, we were doing dinner wrong :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Burnette said:


> Serious boundary issues, this race car had it's wing hanging over our Subaru at that fine Italian restaurant, the Olive Garden, which, thinking about it now, we were doing dinner wrong :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I deal with idiots like this almost daily in my commute.
"I want to pull out and there is a car coming up the slow lane so I would need to move quickly. Eff that. I know, I'll pull out blindly into that other lane!"

smh.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

This is how everyone drives here. They always pull straight out into the far lane. If the far lane is full and the inside lane is clear they will wait for a break in the far lane holding up traffic. :facepalm:



BRealistic said:


> "I want to pull out and there is a car coming up the slow lane so I would need to move quickly. Eff that. I know, I'll pull out blindly into that other lane!"


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I deal with idiots like this almost daily in my commute.
> "I want to pull out and there is a car coming up the slow lane so I would need to move quickly. Eff that. I know, I'll pull out blindly into that other lane!"
> 
> smh.


BMW was very unlucky there. That looked like a prime Mustang pullout spot and the Stang would have gone for the crowds instead of the left lane.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0T_Convert said:


> BMW was very unlucky there. That looked like a prime Mustang pullout spot and the Stang would have gone for the crowds instead of the left lane.


According to the internets, the buy filming was there for the BMW "Fly by".
he showed the video to the cops and they charged the Prius driver with causing the crash.
Prius driver insurance paid.


And I realize this is "doing it not my style", but these wheels just look silly on this clean AMG imo.
They may even be "real" wheels.
IDK.. but the stockers would look 100x better imo.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/hunlock-creek-rotary-rx-7/6950844370.html

too close to call? :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/hunlock-creek-rotary-rx-7/6950844370.html
> 
> too close to call? :laugh:


The tail lights are terrible but other than that it could be far worse for a cheap track toy. 


Spotted this at the gas station the other morning.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's one for the funny plates _and_ doing it wrong threads:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Buick Wrangler. ^^


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

lt1m21stingray said:


> buick wrangler. ^^


that's not a buick


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


> that's not a buick


Sure it is. Look at the fender vents


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Baltimoron said:


> that's not a buick





Egz said:


> Sure it is. Look at the fender vents


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

LOL, I forgot about that ad campaign.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

I walked out of work and was IMMEDIATELY assaulted by this thing.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> I walked out of work and was IMMEDIATELY assaulted by this thing.
> 
> https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/69101304_10214870934433857_1930229826912780288_o.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_oc=AQlU194VcP6TlRis9m2tklM0bETdnU_Yr1KNSOK0073hrQ_46Qi0fnTJOWbklJMjyUg&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=80ffe7014d208e3a8b521b3ea465f702&oe=5E14B44A[/IG]
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> I walked out of work and was IMMEDIATELY assaulted by this thing.


Of course it has been to Burning Man 









https://www.motortrend.com/news/the-art-cars-and-mutant-vehicles-of-burning-man-2018/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

my nephew sent this from Hawaii. Sorry about the cropping Mike.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> my nephew sent this from Hawaii. Sorry about the cropping Mike.


No reason to pan left or right here, cupcake. 

I see no violation, carry on.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


You know, in all honesty, I'm not as upset about that as I thought I'd be after a minute or two... Not my bag, not my cup of tea, insert snappy cliché of your choice here re: I'd never own it, but hey... It _is _different and appears well-done. If DIW is 0 and DIR is 10, it's a solid 6 for me... :laugh:


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

boogetyboogety said:


> You know, in all honesty, I'm not as upset about that as I thought I'd be after a minute or two... Not my bag, not my cup of tea, insert snappy cliché of your choice here re: I'd never own it, but hey... It _is _different and appears well-done. If DIW is 0 and DIR is 10, it's a solid 6 for me... :laugh:


have you ever driven a beetle?

lipstick on a pig


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

patrikman said:


> my nephew sent this from Hawaii. Sorry about the cropping Mike.


VigorousZX is getting into mobile baking?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

fastinradford said:


> have you ever driven a beetle?
> 
> lipstick on a pig


1970 sedan
1972 'vert
2003 'vert
2006 'vert
2014 'vert (still in our garage)

All purchased new. Plus our family has owned another dozen or so through the last fifty years... So, yes.

Go back on your meds, OK?

:facepalm:


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

boogetyboogety said:


> fastinradford said:
> 
> 
> > have you ever driven a beetle?
> ...


Yes, But have you driven a TDI MK1 Rabbit Truck? It will change your view on everything.

As to the lipstick on the pig. Pigs do benefit from a little lipstick. Especially when you compare to the old tried and true blue with the surfboard in the background. It makes you think...well at least I haven't seen this one before.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

patrikman said:


> my nephew sent this from Hawaii. Sorry about the cropping Mike.


I don't see muffin' wrong with that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


They are playing who's buying the donuts.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Correct me if I’m wrong about this but is something fishy going on here ?

Just caught this on tinder, lol


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

boogetyboogety said:


> You know, in all honesty, I'm not as upset about that as I thought I'd be after a minute or two... Not my bag, not my cup of tea, insert snappy cliché of your choice here re: I'd never own it, but hey... It _is _different and appears well-done. If DIW is 0 and DIR is 10, it's a solid 6 for me... :laugh:


The headlights make me want to burn out my eyeballs


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Got It*



Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


It took me a minute but I see where they were "doing it wrong" here. They left the gate open and you got out and started playing with your, um cat :laugh:

Bad Smooremin, Bad!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Burnette said:


> It took me a minute but I see where they were "doing it wrong" here. They left the gate open and you got out and started playing with your, um cat :laugh:
> 
> Bad Smooremin, Bad!


Wrong member. 

I live a catless life. 

Keep guessing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Wrong member.
> 
> I live a catless life.
> 
> Keep guessing.


Guy looks like a ****ing creep.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Guy looks like a ****ing creep.


Not sure if pedostache or pornstache.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Oh No!*



Smooremin said:


> Wrong member.
> 
> I live a catless life.
> 
> Keep guessing.


I too refrain from feline fellowship in all forms.

This is a tough one. Who here is a cat sniffer? Hmmm...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Burnette said:


> I too refrain from feline fellowship in all forms.
> 
> This is a tough one. Who here is a cat sniffer? Hmmm...


You telling us you have never sniffed a pu**y?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Repost from another forum.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

PainKiller said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong about this but is something fishy going on here ?
> 
> Just caught this on tinder, lol


Car related?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Car related?



She looks like she was just run over by one.
She is easily within BEV distance without inducing range anxiety.
There's a fents.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> She looks like she was just run over by one.
> She is easily within BEV distance without inducing range anxiety.
> There's a fents.


:laugh:

The car is in the next photo


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:




HOW?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

GarageBoy said:


> HOW?


I'm guessing if it's like my wife's Touareg, the space saving spare needs to be inflated. Otherwise, it looks a lot like the one in the picture. Usually you would inflate it before you put it on the vehicle.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not sure if pedostache or pornstache.


Only difference is the smell


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> HOW?


Florett Silver FTW.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Wang, It's Gotta Big Wang On It*

NC is keeping the big wang thing alive. 

I will remove this from the "doing it wrong" thread if the owner has indeed been shown nudes based upon the solicitation on his rear window and that attention getting want they are sporting:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

2K CC said:


> Repost from another forum.


Well maintained, never seen winter, low km, zero electrical issues. Pm for more info.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

vr6milz said:


> Well maintained, never seen winter, low km, zero electrical issues. Pm for more info.


#saltlyfe


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

[video]https://i.imgur.com/wkNJxnN.mp4[/video]


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> [video]https://i.imgur.com/wkNJxnN.mp4[/video]


What in the literal **** did she think was going to happen ? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PainKiller said:


> What in the literal **** did she think was going to happen ? :screwy:


Probably that she was going to clear the back of the car and land feet first on pavement.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Probably that she was going to clear the back of the car and land feet first on pavement.


I dunno, the axe leaning up against the passenger rear corner panel implies...something else? Dunno what else, but something.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Obviously, she was axin' for it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

F Student said:


>


Oil change in 2 minutes @ Walmart's parking lot.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Probably that she was going to clear the back of the car and land feet first on pavement.


Since there is a Sledge Hammer leaning against the rear right corner of the car, maybe she meant to do that and the rest would be demo'd out with the Sledge?


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

This came into the shop next door for an inspection...


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Apparently they can afford to buy a Porsche, but can't afford to buy tires for said Porsche. 🤦‍♂️🙄👎


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't understand the girl flipping into the rear window.
Is this just a 350z thing, so I wouldn't understand?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen - I present to you..... *the most expense mk3 in the world!*

*$122k* opcorn:


https://carfromjapan.com/cheap-used-volkswagen-golf-1995-for-sale-5c0bc45ea833cf82593b1ee0


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Obvious pricing typo is obvious. 
Unless..wait...does it have a Porsche racing v6?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Obvious pricing typo is obvious.
> Unless..wait...does it have a Porsche racing v6?


They probably printed USD instead of Yen for currency.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Egz said:


> They probably printed USD instead of Yen for currency.


That'd be about $1129, so... Maybe! :laugh:


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

ElectroMike said:


> Since there is a Sledge Hammer leaning against the rear right corner of the car, maybe she meant to do that and the rest would be demo'd out with the Sledge?


Do it for the 'Gram! That turd bucket is all over my feed


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mad Max - Small Penis Edition


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> This came into the shop next door for an inspection...


yikes! heres some maxtrek fortis (?) for $119 each (!)
https://simpletire.com/maxtrek-p295-35r21-mh701-tires


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> This came into the shop next door for an inspection...


Got her money's worth


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Houston, of course


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dandbest said:


> This came into the shop next door for an inspection...


That's rough. But it does have PCCB! Sure they are prepared to replace those too (at nearly the cost of the truck lol).


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> [video]https://i.imgur.com/wkNJxnN.mp4[/video]


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ Quality use of a Titus Andromedon gif.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Dravenport said:


>


ViralHog blows


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Dandbest said:


> Cayenne Turbo


on a similar note, i snapped this pic yesterday. So many people around here drive around like this. It was on a $45k (new msrp) facelifted QX60. how do these people justify spending $600/mo on car payments, and not $600 for a new set of tires every 3 years? :facepalm:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> and not $600 for a new set of tires every 3 years?


Man, I wish it was every three years.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> how do these people justify spending $600/mo on car payments, and not $600 for a new set of tires every 3 years? :facepalm:


You already answered your question.

They're spending the money every month, so they have none left over.

IE - They can't afford the car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> on a similar note, i snapped this pic yesterday. So many people around here drive around like this.


And y'all get rain down there. I see tires like this all the time when I visit SoCal, but slicks there is different than slicks here. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sad that somebody with a Brabus AMG would allow parts to fall off.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Sad that somebody with a Brabus AMG would allow parts to fall off.



the 16th owner of said Brabus AMG would.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a heavily modified brabus SL65 down at the harbor near me that is going to seed even worse then that one. It has been sitting there for over a year in the sun. 

It has 6 exhaust pipes lol.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Sad that somebody with a Brabus AMG would allow parts to fall off.


Or run those wheels.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Sad that somebody with a Brabus AMG would allow parts to fall off.


I thought brabus cars had different bumpers. And they don't say amg on them.. they say b(whatever engine)

I'm guessing they stuck the brabus badge (not at the same level as the other badge) on to make it a poser. 

Which also qualifies for this thread!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Prototype disguised version of the Porsche 959


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Prototype disguised version of the Porsche 959


I remember these from hot vw mag


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Nailed it.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Sad that somebody with a Brabus AMG would allow parts to fall off.


Both of those badges are tacked. The AMG badge is in the wrong place and the V8 badge is likely added too.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Both of those badges are tacked. The AMG badge is in the wrong place and the V8 badge is likely added too.


so funny because those are neat cars without the added 'prestige' of being a special edition from two separate places


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGQ said:


> so funny because those are neat cars without the added 'prestige' of being a special edition from two separate places


I originally thought that you wouldn't have both Brabus and AMG together. But then I looked up Brabus's current offerings and saw they do offer modified AMG models.  But this doesn't appear to be one of them to me.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Manuel?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

2K CC said:


>


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Little Big!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ So, not only did someone build that, but someone else thought it was awesome enough to buy it from them? (note the temp plate.) :screwy::screwy::what::screwy::what:

I cannot un-see that abomination. Ever.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cuppie said:


> ^ ^ ^ So, not only did someone build that, but someone else thought it was awesome enough to buy it from them? (note the temp plate.) :screwy::screwy::what::screwy::what:
> 
> I cannot un-see that abomination. Ever.


That type of car requires a special driver.
The seller had to really focus to find the cad it lacked.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


going to need some sausage kerbs on there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chicken pox General Tire.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Chicken pox General Tire.


It’s just saline, perfectly safe.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Chicken pox General Tire.


Crub protection for the rims.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Chicken pox General Tire.


Damn anti-vortexers er um anti-vaxxers!


And yesterday on the long commute home I was behind a 2010ish Ram with spacers AND extra wide wheels/tires with pushed out offsets.
Something like this but lower and wider.









And it had an [EMERGENCY] tag. :what:
Don't you feel confident knowing that driver will be hustling that truck down the road during an emergency? :facepalm:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

patrikman said:


> It’s just saline, perfectly safe.
> *donut heads


WTF is going on here ???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PainKiller said:


> WTF is going on here ???


Bagels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> WTF is going on here ???


Under skin body art implants was kind of a fad what, 10 years ago?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Bagels.


Japanese Bagelhead is thing. Basically slowly leak saline under your skin, use thumb to make an indent, be bagelhead for a few hours.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Coming soon!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Coming soon!


I mean at that point, just get a $10 furniture dolly from Harbor Freight.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> I mean at that point, just get a $10 furniture dolly from Harbor Freight.


At that point, just drive it till sparks if you cannot afford AAA.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

what could go wrong?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


War torn streets do not really count.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Thanks for the forever non funny post.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


That’s my state, please blur the road.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

patrikman said:


> That’s my state, please blur the road.


we gots money and equipment to paint lines...but that's it


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Japanese Bagelhead is thing. Basically slowly leak saline under your skin, use thumb to make an indent, be bagelhead for a few hours.


I had to edit my post to delete the photo so we would not have to look at those two freaks anymore , gross


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PainKiller said:


> I had to edit my post to delete the photo so we would not have to look at those two freaks anymore , gross


There is seemingly no limit to how stupid some people are. If there's an upside to doing that I sure don't see it. 

Also, even though it's temporary they probably won't age well. I'm thinking giant bagel-shaped forehead wrinkles are in their futures, especially if they lose their hair. :laugh:


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Coming soon!


Putting this tool in the hands of a person so mechanically uninclined that they can't or won't change their own tire seems doomed to the inevitable 50/50 chance that they will install it on a drive tire. Comedy sure to ensue.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At least he isn’t texting


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't keep my USB cable hooked up well enough to charge sitting on the desk, and that one is staying connected dragging the phone down the road. 

Fake/staged?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> I can't keep my USB cable hooked up well enough to charge sitting on the desk,


You've got impacted filth in your receptacle that's preventing full penetration.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


It’s just saline, perfectly safe.



















:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

That's somebody's mom up there!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude seems a bit young for New Balance no?
But I appreciate the detail.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Mr Euro said:


> That's somebody's mom up there!


Yes, Sarah Palin is somebody's mom.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From FB... 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like you got some inside shots of VigZX's bagpoopmobile.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I’m sure lots of cars have this these days


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I’m sure lots of cars have this these days


That’s a new low, I’m not sure if I’ve ever seen that. Obviously European something?


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

patrikman said:


> That’s a new low, I’m not sure if I’ve ever seen that. Obviously European something?


The new Explorer ST does this too:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> That’s a new low, I’m not sure if I’ve ever seen that. Obviously European something?


I think it is an Audi A6. EDIT:  It is a new Audi S6. However, it is a Euro diesel model we don't get in the USA.



gmeover said:


> The new Explorer ST does this too:


Not as bad. At least there is some connection to the tips and the actual exhaust.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Wow that’s an S6? With fake pipes molded into the fascia? Turrrible.



gmeover said:


> The new Explorer ST does this too:


That’s not even remotely close to the same thing.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

gmeover said:


> The new Explorer ST does this too:


Can't tell for sure but is there a vertical plate blocking the flow and directing it downwards?

Is this so the visible tips don't get dirty?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Can't tell for sure but is there a vertical plate blocking the flow and directing it downwards?
> 
> Is this so the visible tips don't get dirty?


Yeah I don't get this either...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

patrikman said:


> That’s not even remotely close to the same thing.


Easily. Arguably worse. 



UncleJB said:


> Yeah I don't get this either...


When the mfgr realizes Direct Injection Gas leaves more soot on the ass than a diesel, but need that dual exhaust image...


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> Can't tell for sure but is there a vertical plate blocking the flow and directing it downwards?
> 
> Is this so the visible tips don't get dirty?


yes it is......


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Seen this ‘gent smoking out intersections around town. Tuneup? Nahhhh.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> From FB...


The threads of my oil plug match my spark plugs. I would do this in a heartbeat if I had to. Hell, I would even pull a plug from the engine and disconnect an injector rather than be stranded.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Terrible One said:


> Seen this ‘gent smoking out intersections around town. Tuneup? Nahhhh.


Needs more parking lot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> From FB...


If the threads match, this is brilliant. I would even pull a plug from the engine and disconnect an injector to keep from being stranded.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> If the threads match, this is brilliant. I would even pull a plug from the engine and disconnect an injector to keep from being stranded.


I would get an old plug wire with cap and run the wire from the plug to some hidden place in the engine bay. Freak the next mechanic out.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> The threads of my oil plug match my spark plugs. I would do this in a heartbeat if I had to. Hell, I would even pull a plug from the engine and disconnect an injector rather than be stranded.


Yeah I have to be honest, that's pretty damn clutch. 

5/5


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

See the side skirt on that Corolla?




















Yep. That’s a ****ing rain gutter.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Yep. That’s a ****ing rain gutter.


It is raining.

What's the problem here, officer?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Yep. That’s a ****ing rain gutter.


Didn't know they sold rain gutters at PepBoys.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It is raining.
> 
> What's the problem here, officer?


This.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> Can't tell for sure but is there a vertical plate blocking the flow and directing it downwards?
> 
> Is this so the visible tips don't get dirty?


What I dont understand is why they dont just hide them all together with the bumper cover 

It must be a thing where you want to see exhaust tips ?

I have seen fake tips but that was to make it look like it was dual exhaust when it was not


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> The threads of my oil plug match my spark plugs. I would do this in a heartbeat if I had to. Hell, I would even pull a plug from the engine and disconnect an injector rather than be stranded.


Kant argue with that, I would do it :wave:


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)




----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

God damn Pennsylvania roads!



TaaT said:


>


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Added To The Ugy*



VW_RAT_VW said:


>


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

page 666


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^

I had to do something similar to limp a car home but def not a permanent solution :facepalm:

The bulb in this photo makes me wonder what they were up to ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mustangs on an Acura


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PainKiller said:


> The bulb in this photo makes me wonder what they were up to ?


That dim bulb is the brightest thing in that photo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> ^^^
> 
> I had to do something similar to limp a car home but def not a permanent solution :facepalm:
> 
> The bulb in this photo makes me wonder what they were up to ?


Some people rig something temporarily.... then just saw "screw it" and leave it that way.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mustangs on an Acura
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extra Horsepower.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mustangs on an Acura


Pretty sure that's not even an Acura


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Pretty sure that's not even an Acura












Close up of the rim, it’s a TLX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Close up of the rim, it’s a TLX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Took this today myself. DIW or DINMS?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Took this today myself. DIW or DINMS?


Is that an extra light bar on the inside of the windscreen?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Is that an extra light bar on the inside of the windscreen?


No. It is a fake snake skeleton.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> NeverEnoughCars said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an extra light bar on the inside of the windscreen?
> ...


That at least makes more sense than the light bar.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Took this today myself. DIW or DINMS?


if it still looks like that next week its DIW imo


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Close up of the rim, it’s a TLX


I'm no Nissan expert, but it sure seems to be an Altima.

Furthermore not sure if I'm being trolled


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> I'm no Nissan expert, but it sure seems to be an Altima.
> 
> Furthermore not sure if I'm being trolled


You’re not, I was shocked to see a nice and clean white Acura with mustang stripes, because I always liked that particular model of Acura. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re not, I was shocked to see a nice and clean white Acura with mustang stripes, because I always liked that particular model of Acura.


Have you been huffing the fumes in VigZX van?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Issa TL, notta TLX 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Have you been huffing the fumes in VigZX van?


Ok, so that reference means zippy to me and if you think I care or you hurt my ego, you didn’t since I give zero f’s. When it’s my time to go, I won’t remember you or this post, so get over yourself. 

As I said I’m not trolling you, but if you want to not believe me that’s fine. I’m the one who walked by the car, but love how people not there want to become a keyboard tough guy and expert. It’s easier to be a dbag behind a keyboard than to admit you’re wrong or not take every post/reply as a personal slight. So in the future I’ll start taking closeup pics of the badging so there’s no questioning or doubt. 

Not sure how hard it is to recognize the badge on the rim I zoomed in for you, and my reply wasn’t to troll or be a dbag. Apparently you’ve taken it that way. If you still think that’s an Altima you’re correct, you’re not a Nissan expert either. I’ll help you out though again with logos. 

Acura Logo










Nissan Logo










Logo on Rim













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AtlantaDad said:


> Issa TL, notta TLX
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You’re correct, but the guy did some mods to the front to try and make it look like an X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

for the record i think it's an acura but for the people harping on about wheel badges, wheels can be changed lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> for the record i think it's an acura but for the people harping on about wheel badges, wheels can be changed lol


Yes and I know this, but at the same time I’m the one who took the pic and zoomed in to help confirm what I said in regard to the manufacturer not to confuse anyone or troll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Whoa, calm down now. I was genuinely thinking it was a Nissan as I couldn't connect that the ugly side mirror and the door handle button would be an Acura. Adding to it the body kit it just resonated with me to be a Nissan. After a bit of google image sifting I'm happy to admit that it is an Acura. Yes wheels can be swapped, one of my jettas has Benz wheels, allorad has VW so the caps really mean nothing. 

Carry on...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Whoa, calm down now. I was genuinely thinking it was a Nissan as I couldn't connect that the ugly side mirror and the door handle button would be an Acura. Adding to it the body kit it just resonated with me to be a Nissan. After a bit of google image sifting I'm happy to admit that it is an Acura. Yes wheels can be swapped, one of my jettas has Benz wheels, allorad has VW so the caps really mean nothing.
> 
> Carry on...


All good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
I saw a new jacked up Tacoma rocking blue "rock lights" like that (give me a break. It's just f**king underglo!) two nights ago.
Wait, not a Tacoma.
A tacky-oma.
Couldn't grab a pic, unfortunately.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


IMO these lights while parked in a lot “showing off” is DINMS. The second they turn them in while driving is DIW.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

DIY Vossen


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

What's the worst that could happen? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Regarding that welded custom wheel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


He is never going to win any races with that tiny tach.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

The SEMA show is on now, this space should see some more action...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TaaT said:


> DIY Vossen


Im sure this will balance no problem :-D

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> He is never going to win any races with that tiny tach.


Given the Supra front and BMW rear, perhaps this should have been posted here are the father.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You might say that the dog has developed a taste for Porsche


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> You might say that the dog has developed a taste for Porsche


It's just a car.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's just a car.


Trying to roll the fender for his master. Good dog.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

lyonsroar said:


>


That's Photoshop.... right? God I hope it's fake...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

JDSwan87 said:


> That's Photoshop.... right? God I hope it's fake...


That’s some legit *******-ingenuity..... although I’m disappointed at the lack of duct-tape/zip-ties/bailing-wire..:bs:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


>


This would be a great example in an undergrad dynamics class.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

lyonsroar said:


>


Extra credit given for the lack of safety chains. 
And what’s with the bedliner? Did it melt?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Extra credit given for the lack of safety chains.
> And what’s with the bedliner? Did it melt?


It has some chains, granted they are not doing anything.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

That reminded me of this. A coworker saw this back in the summer. Removable 2X4 trailer hitch so the boat could be launched.

He waited around to tell them how unsafe it was, but after a half hour he gave up.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


>


annnnnnnnd.....there is no cotter pin on the pin on the first hitch going to the second......yikes. Was riding with a coworker the other day when I politely ask he swerve around a trailer hitch in the middle of the road.....

then asked to stop and grabbed it:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


>


I saw this H2 again this morning idling out front of our building. With this cold weather, I was able to witness that all ten tips work. (the eight zoomies and the two factory rear outlets)

Amazing.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Amazing indeed
V10 maybe?? LOL


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I saw this H2 again this morning idling out front of our building. With this cold weather, I was able to witness that all ten tips work. (the eight zoomies and the two factory rear outlets)
> 
> Amazing.


is it lowered? I kind of like the ride height.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spare tires are getting ridiculously small these days


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I saw this H2 again this morning idling out front of our building. With this cold weather, I was able to witness that all ten tips work. (the eight zoomies and the two factory rear outlets)
> 
> Amazing.


impressive


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I saw this H2 again this morning idling out front of our building. With this cold weather, I was able to witness that all ten tips work. (the eight zoomies and the two factory rear outlets)
> 
> Amazing.


That just means you're gonna need 10 bananas.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I hate it when people block their license plates, too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> That just means you're gonna need 10 bananas.


Can we settle for a dozen bananas?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Remember the MK4 aluminum rear axle guy from a few weeks/pages back?

He's back.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9362609-rear-trialing-arm-modification

I'm pretty sure he's a current TCL'r just trolling. The pictures are certainly legit


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


>


Reminds me of the first time I tried to change a tire. Was in a car with a couple of older girls and wanted to be the hero. I was 15 and didn't have a permit yet, and nobody in my family worked on cars- so I only had the vaguest idea of how to change a tire. Of course, I just put the jack under the side skirt and started jacking, having no idea that you were supposed to jack at specific points. But stupid 15 year old me realized something was wrong when the side skirt started deforming and the car wasn't going up. I wisely decided to abandon the effort before any real damage was done.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Eww, floating caliper with cross-drilled rotor? Definitely DIW.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

VR6JH said:


> Remember the MK4 aluminum rear axle guy from a few weeks/pages back?
> 
> He's back.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9362609-rear-trialing-arm-modification
> ...


Came here to post the same, his new username couldn't fool me.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


>


Considering the tire is off, the side skirt must have held for at least a few minutes.

Sent from a telephone while driving


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Saw this on facebook and instagram :screwy: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B5SvSMrFCpX/ 

And from what it seems the driver is from Florida, so.....


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What happens when you drive 51 miles on run flat tires designed to run 50 miles


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VR6JH said:


> Remember the MK4 aluminum rear axle guy from a few weeks/pages back?
> 
> He's back.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9362609-rear-trialing-arm-modification
> ...


Needs more multicolored text.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Not even mad about this.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

patrikman said:


> Not even mad about this.


Because you're not a building inspector or the roof holding all the weight.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> Because you're not a building inspector or the roof holding all the weight.


You’re not wrong.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

patrikman said:


> You’re not wrong.


Wrong thread then.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TaaT said:


>


It's called upcycling now.

Better than putting them in the landfill or burning them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Because you're not a building inspector or the roof holding all the weight.


Perfect material choice for the garage roof.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Perfect material choice for the garage roof.


For this guy.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

patrikman said:


> Not even mad about this.


it would be a hassle putting snows on every year.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mokoosh said:


> Wrong tread then.



Fixed.
..

Also, those tire treads weigh quite a bit more than standard shingles.
I doubt the structure was built for that extra load


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Fixed.
> ..
> 
> Also, those tire treads weigh quite a bit more than standard shingles.
> I doubt the structure was built for that extra load


They could be light truck tires, you don't know.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Strange Mud said:


> it would be a hassle putting snows on every year.


:thumbup::biggrinsanta:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> They could be light truck tires, you don't know.


Even then, they weigh quite a bit more than shingles especially considering you need an extra layer of waterproofing since these won't melt together like asphalt shingles.
And you have to use the right tires- up north I guess you need snow tires.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Even then, they weigh quite a bit more than shingles especially considering you need an extra layer of waterproofing since these won't melt together like asphalt shingles.
> And you have to use the right tires- up north I guess you need snow tires.


:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> it would be a hassle putting snows on every year.





BRealistic said:


> Even then, they weigh quite a bit more than shingles especially considering you need an extra layer of waterproofing since these won't melt together like asphalt shingles.
> And you have to use the right tires- up north I guess you need snow tires.


Snow tires would be a total mistake. This is the one time that you want to use summer tires or even slicks in the winter so the snow would just slide right off.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Snow tires would be a total mistake. This is the one time that you want to use summer tires or even slicks in the winter so the snow would just slide right off.


Yep, get R compounds and it would be easy to roof the corners.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

@McMike said:


> They could be light truck tires, you don't know.





BRealistic said:


> Even then, they weigh quite a bit more than shingles especially considering you need an extra layer of waterproofing since these won't melt together like asphalt shingles.
> And you have to use the right tires- up north I guess you need snow tires.


I think @McMike was joking... the 'light" part


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks totally safe


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the future is weird


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

King of the trailer park. 












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just saw a Volkswagen Rabbit pickup drive by with a stack in the bed. I wasn't able to snap a pic in time though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy’s home charging setup. Way to save the planet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> King of the trailer park.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This guy’s home charging setup. Way to save the planet.


An open-frame generator too. ****ing loud as hell.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What car is that?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> What car is that?


2010ish Civic. Spiritual successor to the 1996 Cavalier.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Lol bolted directly to the quarter panel and no seam cut out for the door to open. I don’t even know what to say, I’m stunned.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> An open-frame generator too. ****ing loud as hell.


He should look into how Vigorous quiets his generator down... could learn a thing or two....:laugh:


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Local Rigs, Bro Dozin' In NC*

Truck with Salt Life decal and huge pipes in the bed, Jeep Wrangler with every cheesy accessory, low profile tires on sweet "rimz" and enough LEDs to stop a herd of deer:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> 2010ish Civic. Spiritual successor to the 1996 Cavalier.


:laugh:



vr6milz said:


> Lol bolted directly to the quarter panel and no seam cut out for the door to open. I don’t even know what to say, I’m stunned.


annnnnd the fuel filler is on the driver's side of the car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Burnette said:


> Truck with Salt Life decal and huge pipes in the bed, Jeep Wrangler with every cheesy accessory, low profile tires on sweet "rimz" and enough LEDs to stop a herd of deer:


Every cars and coffee seems to have a line of at least 1/2 a dozen jeeps done up like this (with those blinky headlight surrounds too). I guess it's a jeep thing, because I don't understand.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> Every cars and coffee seems to have a line of at least 1/2 a dozen jeeps done up like this


To be fair, that owner is handicapped. I wasn't aware poor taste was accepted by the ADA though. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> To be fair, that owner is handicapped. I wasn't aware poor taste was accepted by the ADA though. :laugh:


At least they parked inside the lines.
Any idea if those low profile "off road" tires would be any better than stock M&S tires off road?
That's the part that really bugs me boat modern off road trends.... the skated big tires don't usually translate to actual performance.
I assume this drives like ass now that the scrub radius is so off from stock.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> At least they parked inside the lines.


This. Can't fault him/her/it/they/we/them for that at least.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I guess it's a jeep thing, because I don't understand.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Burnette said:


> Truck with Salt Life decal and huge pipes in the bed, Jeep Wrangler with every cheesy accessory, low profile tires on sweet "rimz" and enough LEDs to stop a herd of deer:


Those almost look tasteful compared to what the standard bro dozer goon drives around here....almost


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> This. Can't fault him/her/it/they/we/them for that at least.


yeah, because that's not a standard handicap spot to park in the first place. it's a VAN spot for someone who needs clearance for their wheelchair ramp/elevator to deploy from their vehicle, into the striped area next to the spot (which is part of the spot).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

homerdash said:


> yeah, because that's not a standard handicap spot to park in the first place. it's a VAN spot for someone who needs clearance for their wheelchair ramp/elevator to deploy from their vehicle, into the striped area next to the spot (which is part of the spot).


Still legal for any vehicle displaying the HC to park in a van spot tho.. but it is a dick move.
I have a long time friend that needs those spots (he drives himself and needs the room for the powered lift/ramp thing).
He flat refuses to go anywhere present shopping happens just before Christmas because he always gets blocked in and must wait to even get in his van to leave because people are dicks.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

homerdash said:


> it's a VAN spot for someone who needs clearance for their wheelchair ramp/elevator to deploy from their vehicle, into the striped area next to the spot (which is part of the spot).


Maybe the person's tactical wheelchair is deployed?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Can Of Mountain Dew And A Paper Clip*

Maybe a case of doing it funny more so than wrong? :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Burnette said:


> enough LEDs to stop a herd of deer:


It's how the twits self-identify, even in daylight hours


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Claff said:


> It's how the twits self-identify, even in daylight hours


Saw this recently...cant even tell wtf is going on or what the thought process was...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


> It's how the twits self-identify, even in daylight hours





A.Wilder said:


> Saw this recently...


By taking pictures while driving?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Metallitubby said:


> By taking pictures while driving?


then rolled his car immediately after taking the picture.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> By taking pictures while driving?


There's this thing called a passenger seat. Sometimes I sit there when another person drives. Otherwise it gets awkward.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> There's this thing called a passenger seat.


Jusssssst checking. You aren't a repeat offender.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Claff said:


> It's how the twits self-identify, even in daylight hours



Maybe if he took off those JC Whitney catalog special headlight covers off he wouldn't need the LED lights.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Loong boi


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> By taking pictures while driving?


Nice assumption. I was stopped at a traffic light.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


> Nice assumption. I was stopped at a traffic light.


Maryland also assumes that it's illegal since you were *operating a vehicle* and you have a history of posting pictures while driving.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

The reflective triangle makes it all alright.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I hope the barrel is air supply for trailer brakes


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

I’m surprised to see that this isn’t in Texas. At least the truck has not Texas plates. Wait... maybe


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> I hope the barrel is air supply for trailer brakes


Nope, thats a PTO wet line. Looks like the air supply is in the bed of the truck. 

So either the air to the trailer is to release the park brake. Or, the park brakes are "caged" and that line is for the service brakes.

Either way a $h&t show.  :banghead:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Is that even a HD truck


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Negative camber on an otherwise plain fourth gen Civic... :screwy:


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


> What in holy hell is wrong with people...:facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> What in holy hell is wrong with people...:facepalm:


https://jalopnik.com/driver-ticketed-for-towing-semi-trailer-with-regular-as-1840562576


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Ha!*



TaaT said:


>


This loaded and played so slow on my phone the first time that it added a bit if suspense, what's gonna happen? Bam! Asshat on the left :laugh:

It's the camera car's fault, the nerve of letting someone out in a clear lane occupied by those who are driving fast and got snit to do :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

boogetyboogety said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > What in holy hell is wrong with people...:facepalm:
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> So either the air to the trailer is to release the park brake. Or, the park brakes are "caged" and that line is for the service brakes.





> commentators have noted that the air hose is connected to the spring brakes, allowing the trailer to move. The service brake air hose was not connected, meaning there were no functional trailer brakes and the Silverado was doing all the pulling and all the stopping.



disable the spring brakes on a giant trailer and tow it with a pin through the hitch of your 1/2 ton. This sounds like a pretty bad idea. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These should never be parked side by side


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Oh No ...*



spockcat said:


> These should never be parked side by side


Spockcat, is this real life or a photoshop?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Burnette said:


> Spockcat, is this real life or a photoshop?


real life. I took the photo myself about 1 hour ago.  It is a 2020 740i next to a 2017 430i.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*OMG*



spockcat said:


> real life. I took the photo myself about 1 hour ago. It is a 2020 740i next to a 2017 430i.


Holy snit, I've seen pics of the new grill but not next to another car. BMW went 11/10 on that.

It's like they went in the opposite direction if everybody else. Auto manufacturers are trying to make SUVs look like coupes and sedans, they made the 740i look like a lowered SUV :laugh:

That's just terrible. Definitely belongs in the doing it wrong thread :thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> real life. I took the photo myself about 1 hour ago. It is a 2020 740i next to a 2017 430i.


well... gotta build in that smugness somewhere ... :laugh: ... might as well have a sh1t eating grin on your luxury car...


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> well... gotta build in that smugness somewhere ... :laugh: ... might as well have a sh1t eating grin on your luxury car...


That grin looks familiar...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> Maryland also assumes that it's illegal since you were *operating a vehicle* and you have a history of posting pictures while driving.


Quit ****ting up every single thread that includes in-car pictures. This isn't the place for it and nobody cares.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


> What in holy hell is wrong with people...:facepalm:


Im not even sure I know what is going on there... jesus :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Quit ****ting up every single thread that includes in-car pictures. This isn't the place for it and nobody cares.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


That should be directed at the person that simply must post about every in car picture they see.



















ugh. Just wanted to add some actual DIW pics while posting.
Googled "crashed into police station" and was surprised at the PAGES of results. 

"_Suspected _drunk driver crashes Land Rover into police station"


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


Squint real hard, it almost looks like a 930's ass.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Quit ****ting up every single thread that includes in-car pictures. This isn't the place for it and nobody cares.





LT1M21Stingray said:


>


My sig checks out , lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

thegave said:


> Squint real hard, it almost looks like a 930's ass.


Oh yeah! And the rear wing too looks like a 930 wing!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

There can't be that many of these Sentra cube coupes left in such good shape.
Why do this?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

a) the grille
b) dents and rust everywhere 
c) parked at the pump, not getting gas
d) car running at the pump
e) steering wheel cover
f) 2 kids unattended in running car, mother inside gas station buying smokes and lottery tickets 
g) car sounded like it was idling on 4 cylinders


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

patrikman said:


> a) the grille
> b) dents and rust everywhere
> c) parked at the pump, not getting gas
> d) car running at the pump
> ...


Where did you move it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> a) the grille
> b) dents and rust everywhere
> c) parked at the pump, not getting gas
> d) car running at the pump
> ...


People here pull up right in that cross hatched area at convenience store even though there are parking spots on both sides of the building (just 20 feet each way).
It causes problems for people trying to get around the pumps and people on foot (I've been boxed in and almost ran over a few times).
Makes me want to punch people.. and the employees don't care either.

And I went through my phone and found the VW truck with the stack in the bed (sort of).
I didn't think I caught it (sitting in drive thru line).
This is a blowup.. so the quality is very bad.
But you can still see the stack in the bed.
It had one of those hinged lids that pop up and down with the throttle too.:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

So, you start scrolling down like  



















Then you go from  to :sly:











and finally to :facepalm:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Nothing like wafts of moldy bonded leather smell, Everytime you open the door


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

_Somebody_ had a vision.
At least it wasn't an Eagle Vision.
That's a rare classic, the Merc tho... there are plenty others.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Speed quilting.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> Speed quilting.


Those are the Aunt Bee Pillars.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Those are the Aunt Bee Pillars.


notbad.jpg

*claps hands*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Introducing the 2022 Chevrolet Belt AWD model.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Introducing the 2022 Chevrolet Belt AWD model.


Watt????


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Introducing the 2022 Chevrolet Belt AWD model.


The top of the chain/belt is tight.. suggesting the wheel is actually pulling the sprocket behind.
Using the rear wheel to make power and charge the battery? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> The top of the chain/belt is tight.. suggesting the wheel is actually pulling the sprocket behind.
> Using the rear wheel to make power and charge the battery? :laugh:


Perpetual motion car then! How come Elon didn't think of it first?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> So, you start scrolling down like


Look at those curbed wheels :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I want to ask questions of Mr Chevy Bolt. (Volt?)


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> The top of the chain/belt is tight.. suggesting the wheel is actually pulling the sprocket behind.
> Using the rear wheel to make power and charge the battery? :laugh:


Definitely some kind of troll physics going on there. at least put a chain guard on that thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ welcome do DFW...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Just strap ‘Er down tight boys. She’ll ride.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Holy F***ing SH**. That's the closest to 5/5 I have ever seen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Holy F***ing SH**. That's the closest to 5/5 I have ever seen.


I'll bet if the lights were on in that Jeep it would look like a 5/5. None of the lighting on it looks stock.












-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Some more mall crawlers to rate:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That last example is truly exceptional.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Wood daily.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think I've seen something so inappropriate in my life.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


What are the hood-to-roof cables for? They're like the opposite of hoodpins - they could only help open the hood, yet there's no visible mechanism at the top for winding it up.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> What are the hood-to-roof cables for? They're like the opposite of hoodpins - they could only help open the hood, yet there's no visible mechanism at the top for winding it up.


I was going to say that maybe the black bar acts as a handle to pull on to open the hood, but the pivot point is all wrong.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

StressStrain said:


> What are the hood-to-roof cables for? They're like the opposite of hoodpins - they could only help open the hood, yet there's no visible mechanism at the top for winding it up.


It's for deflecting parking structure gates at the mall.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> What are the hood-to-roof cables for? They're like the opposite of hoodpins - they could only help open the hood, yet there's no visible mechanism at the top for winding it up.


They are supposed to direct branches up and over the windshield and windows when offroading. They serve no purpose on 98% of the Jeeps that have them mounted.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'll bet if the lights were on in that Jeep it would look like a 5/5. None of the lighting on it looks stock.


I usually reserve the 5/5 for SEMA Jeeps, but this one came really, really close. This one could have been a 5/5 with a windshield visor and some Punisher logos.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Some truly ugly jeeps in here today. My god...:what:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> That last example is truly exceptional.


Yeah that one is defo a 5/5 :what:



2.0_Mazda said:


> I don't think I've seen something so inappropriate in my life.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Baltimoron said:


> They are supposed to direct branches up and over the windshield and windows when offroading. They serve no purpose on 98% of the Jeeps that have them mounted.


At least that one has wheels/tires that could actually handle off road .. most of the others wouldn't make it down a dirt road :sly:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

DIW for not using duct tape.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Baltimoron said:


> They are supposed to direct branches up and over the windshield and windows when offroading. They serve no purpose on 99.9% of the Jeeps that have them mounted.


ftfy


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Why would you want your jeep to look like an armored car?

I saw a Rhino GX the other day parked outside a fancy manhattan hotel - is it "VIP" to roll in an MRAP now?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

The rub strips.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Why would you want your jeep to look like an armored car?
> 
> I saw a Rhino GX the other day parked outside a fancy manhattan hotel - is it "VIP" to roll in an MRAP now?


Tactibro is in

#EDC


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

PoorHouse said:


> The rub strips.


Common dealer installed item in the 80s. My Alfa came with them (now deleted). Problem is if you take them off, you have to paint the car because the paint covered by the strips won't have faded.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Regarding those extreme Wrangler front end mods.
They just need to just go ahead and drop the grill down to bumper level and make it a proper punisher logo.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Nealric said:


> Common dealer installed item in the 80s. My Alfa came with them (now deleted). Problem is if you take them off, you have to paint the car because the paint covered by the strips won't have faded.




My 240Z had them as well. Not as hideous but still bad. The ones on the Z were riveted on so I couldn't even try to remove them and buff it out.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

PoorHouse said:


> The rub strips.





PoorHouse said:


> My 240Z had them as well. Not as hideous but still bad. The ones on the Z were riveted on so I couldn't even try to remove them and buff it out.


I think the worst ones I've seen are the recent gen crv. The whole bottom of the back door is covered in this ugly ass molding. It looks like an old gun :laugh:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Nealric said:


> Common dealer installed item in the 80s. My Alfa came with them (now deleted). Problem is if you take them off, you have to paint the car because the paint covered by the strips won't have faded.


Not only that but most of them were pop-riveted on. My Ford is white with a green interior and the remnants of a green vinyl roof. Its aftermarket rub strips are pop-riveted on and tan. They match nothing. Nothing else on the car is tan. Nothing. The original owner had questionable taste to buy it with a vinyl roof but must have been on drugs to buy it with tan rub strips.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PoorHouse said:


> The rub strips.


When the 928S came out, it had large rub strips but they were body-colored. 

I didn't really like the facelift in general but those rub strips took the longest to accept.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

PoorHouse said:


> The rub strips.


The rub strips look appropriate on the Flxible bus in the background. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

*Uber driver with yellow fever looking for wifey*

































https://nextshark.com/hello-kitty-car-future-wife-logan/


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ More just cringe. :facepalm:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Investment banker? Trust fund kid? How does he afford that on $2/hr?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Investment banker? Trust fund kid? How does he afford that on $2/hr?


Race car driver. Must win a lot.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


The “Presented without comment” thread has the perfect solution to that nonsense:



Lifelong Obsession said:


>


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The rub strips look appropriate on the Flxible bus in the background. :laugh:


What model flxible is that anyways? Looks like the one child of a gm new and old look


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

GarageBoy said:


> What model flxible is that anyways? Looks like the one child of a gm new and old look


That is a Flxible Clipper. The Clipper was was made in several variations from about 1946 to 1967. They seated about 30 passengers, and were aerodynamically superior to most other buses of the era. Common engines included a gasoline inline 8-cylinder (built by Buick), and a Detroit Diesel 4-71. Other options were offered.

This particular bus has the larger windows, and so was probably built in the mid 1950’s or later. I cannot see enough of the bus to be more exact than that. It could be a Visicoach or Starliner sub-model.

More information: https://www.curbsideclassic.com/bus...er-the-motor-coach-style-leader-of-the-1950s/


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

spockcat said:


>


Ah, US75 northbound in McKinney, Texas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>






We really need some law changes in the US/state regarding INTENTIONAL mods that are obviously illegal and a safety issues for other drivers.
No fit it ticket BS. YOU get FINED HEAVILY.
That way the cops might actually enforce these laws.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> We really need some law changes in the US/state regarding INTENTIONAL mods that are obviously illegal and a safety issues for other drivers.
> No fit it ticket BS. YOU get FINED HEAVILY.
> *That way the cops might actually enforce these laws*.


It won't happen but it should.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/cincinnati-1977-datsun-b210-wide-body/7055430387.html


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

BlackMiata said:


> Ah, US75 northbound in McKinney, Texas


75 in general is a ****-show. I used to work in Plano and commuted on 75 a lot. Thankfully no more...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW. Actually pretty cool.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW. Actually pretty cool.


The Kübelwagen accessory kit? :laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW. Actually pretty cool.


Derptastic :screwy:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Kübelwagen accessory kit?


Do they make a Schwimmwagen kit?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Strange Mud said:


> WTF?


x2 so many questions

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Intercooler looks to be off a Freightliner.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Strange Mud said:


> WTF?


Roadkill style :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What kind of drugs do you have to be on to spend money on this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Back to crappy Jeep mods


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> What kind of drugs do you have to be on to spend money on this?


I think the better question would be, what kind of drugs makes one want to build that thing?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> I think the better question would be, what kind of drugs makes one want to build that thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


That $40k in receipts are from his meth dealer...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


> What kind of drugs do you have to be on to spend money on this?


I'd rather drive this thing than the Joker Jeep


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> I'd rather drive this thing than the Joker Jeep


I'd rather walk.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


> What kind of drugs do you have to be on to spend money on this?


I'm not sure how you can accumulate $40k in expenses building that. Unless he accounts for the alcohol and drugs taken during the build.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kenny301 said:


> I'd rather drive this thing than the Joker Jeep


Hell, I would daily that just to have people in traffic think that I am willing to hit them.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I posted that Pontiac/truck/Alero thing YEARS ago here (not sure what thread, but the added pics I found below say 2012) with those exact pics, but not screen cap versions.
(can't find the old posts now though)
I remember it was local to me back then.. I even contacted the seller to get more pics for lols (see below- I found them on an old PB account and moved them to Imgur to post).
Using the same exact pics but now in Waldorf MD.. scam? Joke?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Prius driver can't decide between the two left turn lanes. Also what is a white line. 













Just kidding! Let me go right and cutoff this Accord.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ perfect for Uber!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

2.0T_Convert said:


>


That's around the corner from my son's apartment.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

The handling/economy of an old truck AND the cargo capacity of an Alero = perfect.

assume posted for fun.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

TequilaMockingbird said:


>



thats the perfect giff for that truck


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

you're gonna wanna shift into a lower gear:laugh:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

HI SPEED said:


>


It appears they forgot to buy the Cummins-Diesel-generator-on-a-trailer option. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What's worse, smoking while pumping gas or standing in a lake while you have to charge?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


>


That's fantastic! Perfect use for a Honda power generator.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's fantastic! Perfect use for a Honda power generator.


One of those machines pictured is electric start.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Sweet jump.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Sweet jump.


Maybe it's peeing? It being a Desert Runner means that it is in unfamiliar territory on pavement after all.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> It appears they forgot to buy the Cummins-Diesel-generator-on-a-trailer option. :laugh:


Meh, I'll take the Honda.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Meh, I'll take the Honda.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

TaaT said:


>




I think the real DIW here is someone who saw this and continued to drive alongside this vehicle. I see that and I'm going to move as many lanes away and as great a distance as is possible before I ever whip out a camera to document it


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


>


Love my Honda Outdoor Power (Lawnmower, snowblower)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


The wheels on the truck go up and down
Up and down
Up an down
The wheels on the truck go up and down
All through the town
The mirrors on the truck go Shake, shake, shake
Shake, shake, shake
Shake, shake, shake
The mirrors on the truck go Shake, shake, shake
All through the town
The hood on the truck goes Bump, bump, bump
Bump, bump, bump
Bump, bump, bump
The hood on the truck goes Bump, bump, bump
All through the town
The doors on the truck go open and shut
Open and shut
Open and shut
The doors on the truck go open and shut
All through the town
The Driver in the truck says "IDGAF, IDGAF, IDGAF"
The Driver in the truck says "IDGAF"
All through the town
The baby in the truck says "Wah, wah, wah
Wah, wah, wah
Wah, wah, wah"
The baby in the truck says "Wah, wah, wah"
All through the town
The mommy in the truck says "Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t
Shi*t, sh*t, sh*t
Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t"
The mommy in the truck says "Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t"
All through the town


----------



## Former Honda Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

^^^^Nailed it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> snow wreckage


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just think of all the elderly having seizures in traffic trying to read this badge.
Think of the second children!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://scontent.fymy1-2.fna.fbcdn....=1c0946a2cc1f6b4bfddfdf82e4bf707f&oe=5EC398B6
> -snow plow damage pic)


Don't most cities have laws about street parking during snow storms to avoid liability for such plow damage?


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

Oh For Fcuks Sake!!!!




lyonsroar said:


>


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Wow. I imagine the photographer hit the accelerator after that shot.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

(delete)


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

hoodwinkvr6 said:


> Oh For Fcuks Sake!!!!





flygliii said:


> ^ Wow. I imagine the photographer hit the accelerator after that shot.


Not before a little "accidental" attempted lane change. You know, to spice things up a little.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not before a little "accidental" attempted lane change. You know, to spice things up a little.


Hahaha!


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Just think of all the elderly having seizures in traffic trying to read this badge.
> Think of the second children!


I hear scooby-doo reading that out loud in my head.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

JPawn1 said:


> I hear scooby-doo reading that out loud in my head.


I'm certainly not unhearing that any time soon :laugh:


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


truly horrifying


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JPawn1 said:


> I hear scooby-doo reading that out loud in my head.


I can totally see Shaggy and Scoob riding around in an old Forester checking their crops.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I can totally see Shaggy and Scoob riding around in an old Forester checking their crops.


They need to smoke for their dyslexia.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^

Inspires their snacking, too.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

hoodwinkvr6 said:


> Oh For Fcuks Sake!!!!


What  he has chains at least


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


But the triangles! That should work... :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I can totally see Shaggy and Scoob riding around in an old Forester checking their crops.


Why do you think I had an old Forester? It’s not because I’m a lesbian. Well, I am but that’s not why I had a Forester.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Big Yellow Banana*

The bent pipes, the low profile tires, them rimz but hell, if you gotta tow golf carts around you might as well look crazy doing it!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Look closely


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Look closely



That's an excellent duct tape job and from 50ft away you'd never know.:thumbup:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd have to agree. Cut off the excess in the fenders and you're good to go!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

3L3M3NT said:


> That's an excellent duct tape job and from 50ft away you'd never know.:thumbup:


Think of it as a vinyl wrap for people on a limited budget. :laugh:


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

HI SPEED said:


> Look closely


I don't get it...

[Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] [Enhance] 



...Daaaaaaaamn... That's DIR to me, in a ******* trailer trash broke-AF kinda way... :laugh:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Had me for a second.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PanoramaLife said:


> Doint it wrong is when you taking a loan for a car.


lol, you funnny


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

PanoramaLife said:


> Doint it wrong is when you taking a loan for a car.


What if it's only 1.9 percent interest?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Don't most cities have laws about street parking during snow storms to avoid liability for such plow damage?


in CT my POS $300 truck was clipped by plow. It took 6 months to convince them I really didn't care and wasn't going to ask for $. The bumper started out being bent in, after the hit it was bent out. It still was a POS.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

duct tape is DIW...should have started at bottom so tape overlapped like roof shingles for water control. :thumbdown:

however, that is one well done tape job. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PanoramaLife said:


> Doint it wrong is when you taking a loan for a car.


No, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Think of it as a vinyl wrap for people on a limited budget. :laugh:


Are you sure? That much duct tape can't be cheap.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Vrucizzy said:


> Are you sure? That much duct tape can't be cheap.


Shjt gets heavy, too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It never rains in Florida.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Former Honda Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Looks like they drove through a puddle of astro glide.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

If you are going to steal the photo from Reddit at least link the thread. #justrolledintotheshop is one of my favorites

https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

"Yes that’s a half painted minilla and his friend from Godzilla’s revenge. 
Hopefully you simply love Godzilla or you can paint over it."
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/washingtonville-1996-jetta-volkswagen/7077799285.html


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


The shop can call the cops and get the vehicle impounded.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> The shop can call the cops and get the vehicle impounded.


That's great for business.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> The shop can call the cops and get the vehicle impounded.


Snitches get the stitches.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> BRealistic said:
> 
> 
> > The shop can call the cops and get the vehicle impounded.
> ...


And dig their own ditches.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

flygliii said:


> LT1M21Stingray said:
> 
> 
> > BRealistic said:
> ...



Can't stitch the snitch when you're stuck in a ditch...

:beer:
G


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> Look closely


The only thing DIW is you posting this here.


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat said:


> The only thing DIW is you posting this here.


No more rust!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL car ad pic.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

[video]https://streamable.com/rhuiw[/video]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

lol did you take that in Budapest? Ive been there. Beautiful city.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

simple said:


> If you are going to steal the photo from Reddit at least link the thread. #justrolledintotheshop is one of my favorites
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/


But without reddit this thread would only be 13 pages...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

EverthingIsTerrible said:


> lol did you take that in Budapest? Ive been there. Beautiful city.


Not my photo, but yes it is Budapest. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

simple said:


> If you are going to steal the photo from Reddit at least link the thread. #justrolledintotheshop is one of my favorites
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/


I'm OK with fresh stuff without any source. They're a lit nicer than reposts we covered 300 pages ago.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Wondering why. Maybe a firefighter?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Grecco said:


> Wondering why. Maybe a firefighter?


Maybe he likes red. 

DINMS.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe
Fugly in my opinion.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Grecco said:


> Fugly


Very red. Too much red.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Not surprised that it’s Texas. Ugly jeeps are a DFW specialty.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

My Passat has been offroad more than that thing


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Maybe he likes red.


Female Jeep IMO.

Of course, the Jeep isn't the DIW in that photo. The issue is that the parking spot designation signs are backwards!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

mokoosh said:


> Female Jeep IMO.
> 
> Of course, the Jeep isn't the DIW in that photo. *The issue is that the parking spot designation signs are backwards*!


Then why is the silver SUV parked in the next row? 

The signs are not meant for both rows, so not DIW.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

mokoosh said:


> Female Jeep IMO.
> 
> Of course, the Jeep isn't the DIW in that photo. The issue is that the parking spot designation signs are backwards!


They aren’t. 
The spots in front of the Jeep are designated to the tire shop, that’s why they have the signs this way.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Then why is the silver SUV parked in the next row?
> 
> The signs are not meant for both rows, so not DIW.





Grecco said:


> They aren’t.
> The spots in front of the Jeep are designated to the tire shop, that’s why they have the signs this way.


Redundancy: DIW.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

mokoosh said:


> Redundancy: DIW.
> 
> Also, no one disputes the gender of the Jeep. I win. 😀
> 
> (Kicking the Hornets nest in Hope's of earning one of those coolio GIF profile designators)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Arguing in DIW thread is DIW. :laugh:

.
















https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/220246615688147/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Screenshots of their own photo roll. There should be a test before anyone gets to use a smartphone.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Screenshots of their own photo roll. There should be a test before anyone gets to use a smartphone.


Id rather see that than any screenshots Vigorousxxxxxxxx posts.....

RIP: Pooping in a van thread - 02/22/2020...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>





@McMike said:


> I think I posted this the last time that Viper made the rounds, but it has an interesting history.


$85K and it too, can be yours.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Huh. Broken bot, eh?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Olyakr said:


> Ð¤ÑƒÐ½ÐºÑ†Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð» Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ñ„ÐµÐ¹Ñ� Ð¾Ñ„Ð¸Ñ†Ð¸Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ�Ð°Ð¹Ñ‚Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°Ð½ Ð´Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ¹ Ð*ÐµÑ�ÑƒÑ€Ñ� Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑ‚ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÑƒÐ¸Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ñ�Ñ‚Ð½ÑƒÑŽ Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð³Ð°Ñ†Ð¸ÑŽ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÑ‚Ñ€ Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ñ‡ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ñ�Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð±Ð¾Ñ€ÐºÐ¸ Ñ�Ð¾Ñ„Ñ‚Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ Ñ‚ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐµ Ð˜Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð² Ð*Ð¾ÐºÑ� ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð±Ñ€Ð°ÑƒÐ·ÐµÑ€Ðµ, Ð½Ð° Ñ�Ð¼Ð°Ñ€Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ñ� Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‰ÑŒÑŽ Ñ�Ð¿ÐµÑ†Ð¸Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð° Ð’Ñ�Ðµ Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÑ€Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°ÐºÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑ�ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð°ÑŽÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³ Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð°
> ÐžÑ�Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸Ñ€Ñ‚ÑƒÐ°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ»ÑƒÐ±Ð°
> Ð—Ð°Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ñ�Ð»ÑƒÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð»Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð° Ð² Ñ€ÐµÐ¹Ñ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð³Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ ÐšÐ»ÑƒÐ± Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·ÑƒÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ñ€Ð°ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑ�Ð¿ÐµÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ�ÐµÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ�Ð¼ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ ÑƒÑ�Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ� Ð´Ð»Ñ� ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸ Ð²Ñ‹Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹ Ð�Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ ÐºÑ€Ð°Ñ‚ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ¸Ð¼ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð² Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

1.What is the maximum weight limit of a Jeep hardtop?

2.what is the tensile strength of knitting yarn?









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Found on Curbside Classic this morning.


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Found on Curbside Classic this morning.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/six-door-jeep-wrangler-lj-limo-tj-unlimited/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Found on Curbside Classic this morning.


It's like a Muppet is going down on you.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Found on Curbside Classic this morning.


Classy? No, A-Classy.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Found on Curbside Classic this morning.



imagine how good those will feel when the airbag deploys and melts those fibers all over your arms and face


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gas filler delete 


As seen on Reddit


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Why'd Body


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Why'd Body


Why buddy


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

HI SPEED said:


> 1.What is the maximum weight limit of a Jeep hardtop?
> 
> 2.what is the tensile strength of knitting yarn?
> 
> ...


Plate checks out


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Gas filler delete


How many cool points does this give you?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIW?










https://www.gaaclassiccars.com/vehicles/29995/1987-ford-econoline


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

I tell you what, man. Dang ol' bot be talkin' in Spanish Ns and Ds, man, and whew I don't know what it's saying, man. Dang ol' crazy talkin' bot, man. Got Dale thinkin' it's the government and phew I don't know, man. Hey, Hank, gimme another beer, man.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

But why?


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

HI SPEED said:


> 2.what is the tensile strength of knitting yarn? Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk











Tensile characteristics of wool / acrylic yarns before and after washing procedure

https://www.researchgate.net/figure...re-and-after-washing-procedure_tbl1_267713152


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

spockcat said:


> But why?


I don't hate it, paint it a dark colour, lose the graphics and it would look world's better.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> But why?


Custom RV built by two elderly people who both lost their spouse with in a year of each other and used to travel route 66.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my buddy posted this over the weekend

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


I feel like there was a thread about this a few weeks ago.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

patrikman said:


> I feel like there was a thread about this a few weeks ago.


There was a thread about a Chevy Colorado that had similar issue and was hauling a similar camper. Maybe that one?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


>


Tail rated!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Grecco said:


> There was a thread about a Chevy Colorado that had similar issue and was hauling a similar camper. Maybe that one?


Maybe I’m fixated on the overlandig trailer and a guy sending it in the desert. Same situation though, if I’m not mistaken?


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

I am really curious what the tongue weight is on that set up. Or how fast he went.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

patrikman said:


> Maybe I’m fixated on the overlandig trailer and a guy sending it in the desert. Same situation though, if I’m not mistaken?


Maybe. 
IIRC the guy was driving like a moron, got the frame bent, then tried to go over Chevrolet for warranty. And they said no of course.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pontiac called, they want their screamin' chicken back.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like indigestion.
i-8 a firebird.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Does this M5 that I saw a couple of weeks ago qualify? 








(It's just a BMW R&D car. )


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Pontiac called, they want their screamin' chicken back.


Idk man I dig it. Needs some gold mesh wheels though.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Pontiac called, they want their screamin' chicken back.


If this causes even one BMW douchebro to get worked up then its DIR


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Schreiend Reichsadler

TY Google translate


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Fusion RV hybrid[/IMG]


does it include VigorousZX poop bags?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Frail rated!


FIFY

Edit, is that a dog or a cat underneath the truck?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

it had the script on the deck lid too.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Son said:


> Does this M5 that I saw a couple of weeks ago qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't qualify as DIW. It's DIR in the most emissions-test-screaming-on-a-chassis-dyno sort of a way.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

At least use duct tape to match the color


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Saw this yesterday. 
Not sure if DIW or DINMS. 
For me it is wrong, but that is just me. Maybe others might like.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Grecco said:


> Saw this yesterday.
> Not sure if DIW or DINMS.
> For me it is wrong, but that is just me. Maybe others might like.


The backwards mullet.
Business in the back, but party up front.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

kind of car-related. the builder in our community just put in a driveway... err half a driveway, at a model home a few streets down from us. :facepalm:




















the builder, county, and paving company:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> kind of car-related. the builder in our community just put in a driveway... err half a driveway, at a model home a few streets down from us. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the tree is on city/town right of way and they couldn't get approval to remove it? Plus the size of the curb cut might be bigger than allowed? Seems to me that once the new owners get used to it, they shouldn't really have a problem. In fact that will make a decent extra parking space and still keep the driveway open to the cars in the garage.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

The DIW here is that this could have looked much more intentional (and possibly nice) if they worked a couple of curves into the concrete forms...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Is it possible that the tree is on city/town right of way and they couldn't get approval to remove it? Plus the size of the curb cut might be bigger than allowed? Seems to me that once the new owners get used to it, they shouldn't really have a problem. In fact that will make a decent extra parking space and still keep the driveway open to the cars in the garage.





Jettaboy1884 said:


> The DIW here is that this could have looked much more intentional (and possibly nice) if they worked a couple of curves into the concrete forms...



huh? decent "extra" parking space? OK, updated the post with another picture that (maybe) more clearly shows that the tree is right in the middle of the 2nd car driveway. ALL of the homes in our community have either 2 or 3-car-wide driveways. The tree is now 13 years old and was planted when this part of the community was first built and finished (that area was intended to be a common space / park). Last year, they decided to remove the common space / park that was in this location and fill it in with model homes for a few of the new builders. there were never plans to have homes here, hence the planting of the trees. when the house was built, the garage WAS the "office" for the selling agents, and there was a parking lot off to the side. the parking lot has been removed and sodded over, and the "office" has been converted back into a garage, and the driveway poured. builders don't talk to pavers who don't talk to town who don't talk to city who don't talk to HOA who don't talk to landscapers. it's def "doing it wrong" and also "not my job" meme-worthy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> huh? decent "extra" parking space? OK, updated the post with another picture that (maybe) more clearly shows that the tree is right in the middle of the 2nd car driveway.


Still looks like you could park a car behind the tree on the driveway and it wouldn't interfere with the driveway and garage access. If they took out the tree and paved all the way across, it looks like a really wide area. The parking area itself looks like it is well over 30 feet wide where it meets the sidewalk. It isn't a particularly pretty job that's for sure.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Shower drain cover used for.. is that the exhaust manifold?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Curious what Make / Model that is from? Might be similar to how VW put a "doughnut" in the exhaust on the VW Fox to choke the 1.8L down a few HP so it wouldn't compete against the base trim A2 (Mk2) cars.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Жесть на СТО или до чего доводят автомобили. Приколы и необычные случаи в автосервисе.

"Tin at the service station or what cars are brought to. Jokes and unusual cases in a car service."


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hory clap that video.
@ 1:54 fuse box full of coins. 
Lots of questionable rust repair.
I don't understand Russian.. so the video didn't help with the exhaust manifold screen.
Something for diesel DPF?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Something for diesel DPF?


I thought so.

Original purpose of that disc, i think. :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Steering must be fairly light. Must handle spectacularly.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Steering must be fairly light. Must handle spectacularly.


The depth of stupidity for that one is breathtaking. Not only is it dangerously unstable and overloaded, but the chain is pulling the bodywork which is constantly loosening on the forever-bending sheet metal, and it instantly devalued the base truck with body damage.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Steering must be fairly light. Must handle spectacularly.


Would prolly wheelie on lighter OEM rimz yo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> The depth of stupidity for that one is breathtaking. Not only is it dangerously unstable and overloaded, but the chain is pulling the bodywork which is constantly loosening on the forever-bending sheet metal, and it instantly devalued the base truck with body damage.


Plot twist. It is just Carolina Squat. The truck looks like that even when the camper isn't on it.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> The depth of stupidity for that one is breathtaking. Not only is it dangerously unstable and overloaded, but the chain is pulling the bodywork which is constantly loosening on the forever-bending sheet metal, and it instantly devalued the base truck with body damage.


Oh f*ck, didn't notice the chain damage on the bed. How can people be so stupid. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Oh f*ck, didn't notice the chain damage on the bed. How can people be so stupid. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Jimmy Durante edition.


----------



## Splattj1 (Dec 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Omg, YES! That's what came to mind for me as well.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

Splattj1 said:


>


That was my exact thought. Went for shark, got blobfish.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Quick, test TCL for Covid-19.



Sexcom said:


> ?
> , ,
> :
> andersonukyn82581 blogdigy com/-5931161 °¶°|
> ...


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Quick, test TCL for Covid-19.


I think it's more likely that this poor Russian spambot just had some sort of seizure.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

now parked and blocking my office parking lot.









edit.

There was nothing holding the hitch on the ball.:banghead:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

It is DIW posting in the wrong thread.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6083314-The-Ultimate-Parking-Thread/page240


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Those are quality welds


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

This is why people in other countries are perplexed by our lax inspection laws. This is the polar opposite of the German TÜV. :facepalm:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Na, we lack to due thangs are weigh or know whey tall.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

flygliii said:


> Na, we lack to due thangs are weigh or know whey tall.


Dude, please quarantine yourself.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Hahaha! I can't, essential, regardless of mental health.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


>



Looks more sturdy than a Cayman GT4! :laugh:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/7l86yy/porsche_cayman_gt4/


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Mother of god. How do you repair such a thing.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Mother of god. How do you repair such a thing.


Here's the TCL thread about it:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...his-possible-(Cayman-GT4-strut-tower-failure)

:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Mother of god. How do you repair such a thing.


Any attempt at repairing that is DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently it isn’t 5G that is causing Coronavirus after all. It is EVs! That is why they abandon electric vehicles 100 years ago after the 1918 Spanish Flu.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> Any attempt at repairing that is DIW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


IIRC, surprisingly the 981 towers are bonded and riveted, have a replacement P/N, and can be replaced by a qualified body shop.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

ghost03 said:


> IIRC, surprisingly the 981 towers are bonded and riveted, have a replacement P/N, and can be replaced by a qualified body shop.


O.k., but why so you can have that happen again? :screwy:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ yeah i'm not sure i'm understanding why his youtube channel is so popular. Sensationalism? Youtuber buys $100k truck just to destroy it, gets clicks, profits?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FedOops


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> FedOops


I don't get it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> I don't get it



The contractor that snapped the pic said it looked like they were trying to examine the package damage/list after the rear door was left open and stuff fell out.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> The contractor that snapped the pic said it looked like they were trying to examine the package damage/list after the rear door was left open and stuff fell out.


I'm glad I asked. I would have never, ever, ever guessed that from the image alone. 

More like FedExit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> The contractor that snapped the pic said it looked like they were trying to examine the package damage/list after the rear door was left open and stuff fell out.


If your stuff can't survive a 3 foot drop out of the back of a truck, you are packing it wrong. And surely all that stuff didn't fall out so I am doubtful of the story.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd say they are DIR.

It's FedEx Ground and most of the stuff is on the ground.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Looks like they are changing the RR tire and had to get the weight out.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PZ said:


> Looks like they are changing the RR tire and had to get the weight out.


Hmm.. that's an interesting take.

Did you guys know they made golden alligator wheels?
Could anything be classier?









https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/876463392869621/


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I'd say they are DIR.
> 
> It's FedEx Ground and most of the stuff is on the ground.


Gee, and I thought FedEx Ground was a brand of coffee.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

meet crashes


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Hmm.. that's an interesting take.
> 
> Did you guys know they made golden alligator wheels?
> Could anything be classier?


spinner alligator wheels, with white wall tires and on a car with a landau top?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

SpecificationR said:


> spinner alligator wheels, with white wall tires and on a car with a landau top?


Sounds like a car for Florida man, man.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a 2016 Toyota 4Runner...only $38,980

The ad:
https://jbamotors.com/2016-toyota-4...ly-227-miles-~-must-see-mesa-az-85202/6749996


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, that thing is horrible. :what:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

could use a few more rivets. ya know, for when the earthquakes come.


----------



## impulsive.ca (Nov 4, 2016)

Parking spot confirms it's disabled. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

That’s beyond ugly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not a 4runner, but a 4sadder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW although when the make the wheels fit is it some crazy engineering.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Morans


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Morans


I'm sure the peope have the same rights the rest of us enjoy, cut them some slack :banghead:


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

boogetyboogety said:


> I'm sure the peope have the same rights the rest of us enjoy, cut them some slack :banghead:


Look at the spelling. Agreed they have the right to look like a moran.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

worth_fixing said:


> meet crashes


That Morgan that got creamed, who's fault?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

GarageBoy said:


> That Morgan that got creamed, who's fault?


Based on the speed at which that hatch smacked into it? The Morgan pulled out without enough space to safely merge so I'd put it on him


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Wow, that thing is horrible. :what:


I wonder how much it weighs.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

aar0n. said:


> Based on the speed at which that hatch smacked into it? The Morgan pulled out without enough space to safely merge so I'd put it on him


What is the speed limit on the road? I didnt really look to see if the brake lights were on before the hatch gave it a dose of surprise butt sex.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Wow, that thing is horrible.


IF it survives all that weight, etc., it further proves a Toyota will survive just about anything. IF.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, that is the worst 4runner molestation I have ever seen.

Dumb****ingstan america never ceases to amaze me. Let them all die off.


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

Near my house...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

lyonsroar said:


> It's a 2016 Toyota 4Runner...only $38,980
> 
> The ad:
> https://jbamotors.com/2016-toyota-4...ly-227-miles-~-must-see-mesa-az-85202/6749996


Does it belong to this guy?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


>


I believe this deserves to be posted twice.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Not really DIW although when the make the wheels fit is it some* crazy engineering*.


I'm with you on the crazy part. 

But it's not engineering when they cut out and slot the center section with a gas torch to make a matching bolt circle. On an engineering scale of 1-10, that gets up to zero only by aggressively rounding up.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

> Trooper James Talbot from the Massachusetts State Police Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Section observed a truck driving on this wheel last weekend on the Mass. Pike in West Stockbridge. Lucky we caught it before that makeshift attachment to the axle failed and the wheel flew off and killed a motorist. Stupid and frightening. Trooper Talbot ordered the truck taken out of service and issued a citation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

So...
You think they realized their LOGO is "*NO!*" when upside-down?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


>


But they said they installed a new exhaust hanger....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think this is awesome, but I'm sure it's DIW in someone's eyes.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

@McMike said:


> I think this is awesome, but I'm sure it's DIW in someone's eyes.


That’s 100% dir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I think this is awesome, but I'm sure it's DIW in someone's eyes.


Need more information. 
Is it on a truck frame?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Need more information.
> Is it on a truck frame?


If it was still FWD definitely doing it wrong ...but the dually wheels makes me thing it's DIR on a truck chassis...and in the right hands to improve the fit and finish this is pretty rad!


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Detective work via google:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

chevyhhr.net said:


> It is a stock 2.4L engine. The rear wheels are just coasters, so I imagine it won't make too much difference. Cosmetic only duals. I also have a small 5000 pound winch that I am going to mount on the front bumper.


If this is indeed the same guy then DIW.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

While searching...



















Wow.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Yep, burn them


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

AdrockMK2 said:


> If this is indeed the same guy then DIW.


Nah. There's gotta be at least 3 or 4 different people turning burnt orange HHRs into duallys right now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If it weren’t for the accident potential and the discomfort in hot, humid climates, this would almost be ok. Perhaps if it were bang bus casting couch it could also be overlooked.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Searching for modded PT Cruisers is right up there with googling 'quarantine butthole play'.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

AdrockMK2 said:


> While searching...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whyy? Boomers can't let go of 1950s styling?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> Searching for modded PT Cruisers is right up there with googling 'quarantine butthole play'.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

My friend kept telling me about a car he sees once in a while in Brentwood,TN. He was finally able to snap a pic for me.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> My friend kept telling me about a car he sees once in a while in Brentwood,TN. He was finally able to snap a pic for me.


Sticker carpet-bombed.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

A bit overloaded


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

simple said:


> A bit overloaded


But at least the steering is really light. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> But at least the steering is really light.


Like driving on a cloud.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought this was a photoshop job...even looks like one.










but then I found another angle


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ I'm all for car mods, customizing, etc., but, why that?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

flygliii said:


> ^ I'm all for car mods, customizing, etc., but, why that?


You must admit, that brown on brown paint job lends an air of sophistication that is rarely seen on cars that are cut and welded onto trailers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> You must admit, that brown on brown paint job lends an air of sophistication that is rarely seen on cars that are cut and welded onto trailers.


Sophistication is not what came to my mind at first, but if you like it, more power to you sir. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually like all the cars that this place sells but this one....










https://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-Honda-Accord/373029823616?hash=item56da4f6480:g:MCUAAOSwhRZeozeY


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> My friend kept telling me about a car he sees once in a while in Brentwood,TN. He was finally able to snap a pic for me.


Subaru drivers, they are a weird bunch.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> I usually like all the cars that this place sells but this one....


Yeah, 30k for a customized Accord wagon.. no thanks.
That's brand new Regal TourX money.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> You must admit, that *brown on brown* paint job lends an air of sophistication that is rarely seen on cars that are cut and welded onto trailers.


I believe it's called "tobacco sunburst." :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah, 30k for a customized Accord wagon.. no thanks.
> That's brand new Regal TourX money.


Regal doesn't come with a seatbelt delete though


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

flygliii said:


> ^ I'm all for car mods, customizing, etc., but, why that?


I'm going with, "it is what I had on my lawn"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

yooper style


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

patrikman said:


> yooper style


 #PureMichigan, yo! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

cuppie said:


> #PureMichigan, yo! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


What's going on with the fuel door and that side?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

S1ack said:


> What's going on with the fuel door and that side?


I don’t know for sure, there was duct tape tabs on all four doors. Maybe all of the handles are broken. It was parked near a shelter.


----------



## D.Johnson (Feb 18, 1999)

patrikman said:


> yooper style


Way too much work.

This is easier...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/pimp-toyota-rav4-look-lamborghini-182600530.html

"Toyota RAV4 Albermo Lamborghini body kit"


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

D.Johnson said:


> Way too much work.
> 
> This is easier...


Well it's not like it's ruining much of a car. Just wouldn't want to be behind that pulling a trailer.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


I would argue that this is DIW on Lamborghini's part: they made an SUV that can be spoofed with just a new bumper cover.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Senior Member said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/pimp-toyota-rav4-look-lamborghini-182600530.html
> 
> "Toyota RAV4 Albermo Lamborghini body kit"


I actually love this. It is very much in the vein of the old bugs with the rolls Royce kits


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

How about Thai Corolla taxis?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Took me a second. Look closely.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

exhaust flange "welded" in place of a spring perch. crafty


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

got-rice said:


> How about Thai Corolla taxis?


Confucius say.
Man who enters slammed taxi quickly will Bangkok.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

no shocks at all? that'll be a "busy" ride


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Strange Mud said:


> no shocks at all? that'll be a "busy" ride


Yep, driver has a date with wheel hop.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Quack pack


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Cars Intown*

Ground clearance. It's got some.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> I believe it's called "tobacco sunburst." :thumbup:


Was catching up on this thread when I saw the guitar and looked at the same ephiphone sitting in the corner right in front of me........:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

funnee84bunny said:


> Was catching up on this thread when I saw the guitar and looked at the same ephiphone sitting in the corner right in front of me........:laugh:


Smoking hot?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Passing along the stimulus money on some essential mods


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Too bad that picture is before lockdown.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Burnette said:


> Ground clearance. It's got some.


DIR because the body mods on this one appear to be pretty well done


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Truth*



MAC said:


> DIR because the body mods on this one appear to be pretty well done


I can confirm that the car was super clean andno marks around the wheels. It wasn't a backyard job, it was well done :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This stuff is very refreshing


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MAC said:


> DIR because the body mods on this one appear to be pretty well done


Did they also completely re-engineer the suspension to handle the extra 100lbs of unsprung weight at each corner?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.
.
.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Dang ol Karens


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

High speed handling must be fantastic. Also, tires must wear quickly from all that downforce. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> High speed handling must be fantastic. Also, tires must wear quickly from all that downforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the trunk and the rear roof wings are installed on the car.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)




----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


I feel like its only a matter of time before my neighbors pull something like this.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

tngdesi said:


>


holy-mother of meth! Quarantine really prove s people have too much spare time...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jacksonville FL Chevy dealer.


Anthony shared a photo of the resulting damage on his Instagram page over the weekend, saying he did “did not want this to to be shared publicly,” until after the dealer had the opportunity to correct their (very major) mistake, but some service center employees began circulating photos of his car without his consent, so he felt the need to speak up.* In the post, he*advised other C8 Corvette owners to “please ensure your dealer is aware,” of the proper lifting points underneath the vehicle, also sharing a diagram showing the proper and improper places to hoist the vehicle from.*It seems the employees at the dealership in question weren’t familiar with said diagram.

In the comments of his Instagram post, Anthony explains that he has “spoken with executives,” from GM over this matter, so it seems the automaker is working to correct the situation. He also indicated that he’s “not interested in a new base model,” ‘Vette and is now “waiting for the Z06,” if he is going to take delivery of a C8 Corvette again. It’s unclear when the C8 Corvette Z06 will arrive, but it is*expected that it will feature a DOHC 5.5L flat-plane crank V8*engine that will be closely related to the 5.5L* engine*found in the new Corvette C8.R*race car.

Let’s just hope that by the time Anthony takes delivery of his Corvette Z06, his dealership has figured out how to properly put the C8 Corvette on a hoist.



Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


How does the front door open with that fender bulge?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

is that a cut away on the bottom left of door for scissor/gull wing open?


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

TurboREX said:


> I feel like its only a matter of time before my neighbors pull something like this.


I notice mine is only really bad for the first few seconds when starting cold, so I start it with the garage door closed. Voila!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TurboREX said:


> I feel like its only a matter of time before my neighbors pull something like this.


Beat them to the punch and spray-foam their furnace exhaust.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


>








You can’t beat that. It’s a Hummer.


----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

lyonsroar said:


>


I can't tell what that was originally. First glance was xb, but too big. Montero? Some sort of nissan? Might be even more slab sided than the real deal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

gotcha640 said:


> I can't tell what that was originally. First glance was xb, but too big. Montero? Some sort of nissan? Might be even more slab sided than the real deal.


It's a jacked up xb.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> It's a jacked up xb.


I recognized it as an xB right away...personally I like it. 
I think it's a well executed, tongue-in-cheek fun vehicle. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I posted this car before, but now I found a short vid of it.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Saw this.gem today on reddit









Sent from my KFMUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Is this even a dually?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

This is hilarious and definitely DIR... "F&F9: Grocery Getter" 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

TaaT said:


>



Who needs expensive NACA ducts when you can get a bunch of vents that work just as well at your local big box store, along with change for a hundred? :laugh:


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Taking a hot tub home with your Porsche



















https://www.woodstocksentinelreview.com/news/local-news/driver-charged-unsafely-transporting-hot-tub


_A careless driving charge was issued after the Woodstock police received multiple reports of a vehicle pulling a hot tub in the area of the 11th Line and Dundas Street West.

Police said their uniform patrol and traffic unit responded to the call Wednesday afternoon. When they located the vehicle – a Porsche – their investigation found it was dragging a hot tub using a homemade cart.

The 54-year-old man was charged with careless driving.

Police are reminding all driver of their responsibility in making sure anything they tow is done safely.

“All drivers on the roads should have a safe environment when travelling,” Const. Marco D’Annibale, an officer with the traffic unit, said. “Towing items such as trailers with larger items have the potential to cause a dangerous situation for everyone using the roadway.”

The Highway Traffic Act and Ministry of Transportation provide the specifications and requirements to safely transport items.

“Had this hot tub became unattached from the homemade trailer that it was being towed on, it would have caused serious damage and injury to anyone in its path,” D’Annibale said.

Police ask all people towing a trailer to ensure it’s registered and in good condition, their vehicle has strong brakes to stop and hold the trailer and they have proper lighting. They also have to have two separate ways of attaching the trailer to the vehicle, a good trailer hitch and carry the load that’s evenly balanced._


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

GarageBoy said:


> Is this even a dually?


Looks like a factory Sterling Bullett, aka Ram 4500 Dually. One of my commercial customers has one.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I thought dually wheels were supposed to be under the fender. Is that a dually bed or just a regular one?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> I thought dually wheels were supposed to be under the fender. Is that a dually bed or just a regular one?


I see that kind of sh*t all the time- but usually just the super wide wheels/spacers out from the fenders.
Looks like ass and probably drives like that too.
Vehicle regulation enforcement is SORELY lacking in Tennessee.
You in Virginia?
I thought Virginia was really strict.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I thought Virginia was really strict.


Only against tint and exhaust modification on a car.

Trucks seem to get a free pass on everything


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> Only against tint and exhaust modification on a car.
> 
> Trucks seem to get a free pass on everything


I think trucks with farm tags are exempt from fender/mud flap laws.
Because rocks don't fly off those tires on the road......


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

boogetyboogety said:


> Who needs expensive NACA ducts when you can get a bunch of vents that work just as well at your local big box store, along with change for a hundred? :laugh:



Lol. Summit/Jegs will sell you actual NACA ducts for about what those A/C vents cost


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> Lol. Summit/Jegs will sell you actual NACA ducts for about what those A/C vents cost


I'm going to assume those vents were not new purchases.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

- No license plate
- No traffic license
- No driver license
- drunk driver Yes
- 2 children in the passenger seat Yes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


It would be pretty dope to turn on the rear wiper and watch the rear bumper do Pac man.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> - No license plate
> - No traffic license
> - No driver license
> - drunk driver Yes
> - 2 children in the passenger seat Yes


That driver really lacked focus.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> That driver really lacked focus.


Not true. She was half focused.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


>


Mount a Briggs & Stratton engine on each axle and you'll be fine. 



> https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolled..._a_smart_car_blowing_oil_smoke_the_pcv_valve/
> I had a smart car blowing oil smoke. The pcv valve failed and was drinking up oil. This is normally an easy job but on a smart car you have to drop the engine, trans and subframe. Then after removing the intake you can replace it.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


>


How did it even get up there?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

EPilot said:


> Saw this.gem today on reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was waiting for this to show up. i actually personally know this guy :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> i was waiting for this to show up. i actually personally know this guy :laugh:


I almost did something like this the first time I attempted to change a flat tire. I was 15 and knew nothing about cars, but wanted to impress the older girl in the car who was driving by saving the day. Fortunately, I came to my senses when plastic appeared to be bending and the car wasn't going up.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Nealric said:


> I almost did something like this the first time I attempted to change a flat tire. I was 15 and knew nothing about cars, but wanted to impress the older girl in the car who was driving by saving the day. Fortunately, I came to my senses when plastic appeared to be bending and the car wasn't going up.


so what i suspect happened here was he was jacking it up by the pinch weld and the jack wasnt pulling itself in while going up (probably stuck on a rock) and it finally popped and the car slipped off the jack pad landing on the rocker. my dumbass did something similar last saturday, jacked my drift car up by the front bash bar on dirt with no issues and when i went to let it down neither the car nor jack moved and it slipped off landing on my electric fan and bending my condensor and rad :banghead: thankfully it didnt puncture the condensor or radiator and i was able to straighten it out and borrow a fan from a buddy to finish the day.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> so what i suspect happened here was he was jacking it up by the pinch weld and the jack wasnt pulling itself in while going up (probably stuck on a rock) and it finally popped and the car slipped off the jack pad landing on the rocker. my dumbass did something similar last saturday, jacked my drift car up by the front bash bar on dirt with no issues and when i went to let it down neither the car nor jack moved and it slipped off landing on my electric fan and bending my condensor and rad :banghead: thankfully it didnt puncture the condensor or radiator and i was able to straighten it out and borrow a fan from a buddy to finish the day.


It's scary how fast stuff will shear off, or get smashed to bits when a jack slips... I was jacking a Mk1 VW and thought I had the rear safely placed with jacks under the rear beam by the mounts (very minimal movement). As it went up the passenger side jack slipped forward off the beam and as the car fell it sheared the fuel hose off the pump, dumping gas all over the floor... I was doing this alone at home and was about a foot margin from pinning myself between the car and the garage wall. With gas pouring out and a drop light next to me that could have become a really bad situation...


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Ah, the elusive Ford Focus RS Estate CSL.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Double _Ford _badges, now that's premium.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

"All Jacked Up" truck

How do you even get in and out of that thing? Rope ladder? Trampoline? Catapult?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

veedubman72 said:


> "All Jacked Up" truck
> 
> How do you even get in and out of that thing? Rope ladder? Trampoline? Catapult?


You just pull yourself up.
I am a fat man and I was able to get in any vehicle we had come in for an inspection or repair work. Sure, I might be winded and might have fallen on my face or ass once or twice trying to get down but I got it. 
If they have running boards you can usually climb a tire and shimmy down the running board to the door and get in.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

I saw this at the vet this morning.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Egz said:


> Only against tint and exhaust modification on a car.
> 
> Trucks seem to get a free pass on everything


So true. Some of the things I see on the roads around here make me wonder how the hell they even pass any kind of safety inspection, how the owner thinks they look good, or how poorly they must handle. Usually a combination of all 3.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

veedubman72 said:


> "All Jacked Up" truck
> 
> How do you even get in and out of that thing? Rope ladder? Trampoline? Catapult?


I think a trebuchet would be appropriate. Enter through the sunroof. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trebuchet

:beer:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> I saw this at the vet this morning.


I think it just needs a wrap. eace:eace:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Is the gas cap even on that side for the BRZ?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is the gas cap even on that side for the BRZ?


That's actually a port for the rice cooker.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


>


Only thing wrong with that is that the state allows him to register it and use it on a public road.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


>


I wonder if this truck was pulling a heavy trailer and hit a large bump in the road. The frame appears to be buckled in two places. And then there is the rust.....

I would think this would be scary to drive.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I wonder if this truck was pulling a heavy trailer and hit a large bump in the road. The frame appears to be buckled in two places. And then there is the rust.....
> 
> I would think this would be scary to drive.


I would say the rear of the frame is bent from being hit from behind. Second bend is probably just an illusion from the cab mounts being rotten which isnt uncommon on those trucks.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I captured this fender-scraping madman in the wild yesterday.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is the gas cap even on that side for the BRZ?


It is a Subaru, so yes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lumber Opel


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Lumber Opel


But he saved the delivery fee !

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> But he saved the delivery fee !
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


This guy too


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> This guy too


Wow, that’s a Lada pipe! :laugh: :laugh:

OK, I will go crawl back under my rock now.

:beer:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

In Cuba the Lada is called a "lata", tin can. 🤣 Tons of them there.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)




----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Found on reddit


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

blind said:


>


No worries. The cushion adds lateral stability.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From FB via Reddit


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

DINMS

Is this a thing? A micro house in a truck bed.
AirCon... all the modern conveniences.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> DINMS
> 
> Is this a thing? A micro house in a truck bed.
> AirCon... all the modern conveniences.



It's for hunting.
Would you rather be in the middle of nowhere with bears sleeping in a tent on the ground, or up in that metal bed surrounded by wood?
Tho the added door light and a/c makes me think this is for more than hunting (but who doesn't sleep better with a/c in the summer?).
Still, I would pick that over a tent.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> It's for hunting.
> Would you rather be in the middle of nowhere with bears sleeping in a tent on the ground, or up in that metal bed surrounded by wood?
> Tho the added door light and a/c makes me think this is for more than hunting (but who doesn't sleep better with a/c in the summer?).
> Still, I would pick that over a tent.


And he used complementary earth tones.
Plus one rating for style. Probably has a Genny and propane heater in the truck too


Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

S1ack said:


> DINMS
> 
> Is this a thing? A micro house in a truck bed.
> AirCon... all the modern conveniences.


So... do you poop in a bag or is there a hole in the floor? 

You know... that thing clearly needs electricity for A/C and porch light. You could use an old computer tower case for the firebox, feed it with roadkill or poop or whatever the heck Vigorous is up to these days, mount a boiler on top, add a steam turbine and some batteries, and BAM free power.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> You know... that thing clearly needs electricity for A/C and porch light. You could use an old computer tower case for the firebox, feed it with roadkill or poop or whatever the heck Vigorous is up to these days, mount a boiler on top, add a steam turbine and some batteries, and BAM free power.


No, the solution is much simpler. This vehicle is equipped with a receiver hitch. Obviously, it is for towing a 50 Kw Cummins Diesel generator on a trailer. :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not actual photo. I was out on a bike ride this evening. I'm on a small side road and there is a young family with a small boy in the car below. The car has a wire link to a controller in dad's hands and he is controlling it. The child in the car has a phone in his hand and not really paying attention to the ride. I saw to dad; "you're teaching him to drive with a phone in his hand already?" Wife just laughs. :facepalm:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

Car equivalent of COEXIST? :laugh:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Co-merge, co-drive?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

S1ack said:


> DINMS
> 
> Is this a thing? A micro house in a truck bed.
> AirCon... all the modern conveniences.


I just like how well thought out it is. I mean, you can keep your girl in there just by closing the tailgate.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

blind said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

BRealistic said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


Not gonna lie, I think that’s awesome.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


>


Harbor Freight employee or pitbull owner shopping at Petco? Or both?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Courtesy of the Massachusetts state PD facebook today.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

20thAna3282 said:


> Courtesy of the Massachusetts state PD facebook today.


its weird they let it be towed that way if the main reason it was pulled was due to the sketchy load


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


>


not gonna lie - that really is a smart way to make the whole more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

StressStrain said:


> not gonna lie - that really is a smart way to make the whole more than the sum of its parts.


Yes but think of the *Stress* and *Strain* on the unibody.


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> its weird they let it be towed that way if the main reason it was pulled was due to the sketchy load


Reasons i can think of:
-More engine and brakes
-Certified wrecker driver
-Insurance to go along with
-and $$ involved for all (except crappy truck owner)


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


>


Is that a wind deflector? Fuel economy first. 

No shirt, resting head on arm; thinking: wish I had mounted the AC on the van, rather than the trailer. 

This pic tells a rich story...which has Florida written all over it.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mokoosh said:


> thinking: wish I had mounted the AC on the van


The trailer is moving a shed...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Courtesy of the Massachusetts state PD facebook today.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


About 15 years ago I dubbed this color “electric diarrhea” and as you can see it runs in the family.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> About 15 years ago I dubbed this color “electric diarrhea” and as you can see it runs in the family.


The other two are parts car to be sure that they can keep the car running for 25 more years.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mokoosh said:


> This pic tells a rich story...which has VigorousZX written all over it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


That would be some job in real life as the Previa is rear wheel drive (or 4x4).


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Yes but think of the *Stress* and *Strain* on the unibody.


Yes!

On that note, I would really like to see how that wise and industrious ******* tied the trailer's frame rails to the van's unibody. In keeping with overall quality of the vehicle, I'd expect it's secured with JB weld, c clamps, park benches, and a toilet plunger.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

mokoosh said:


> Is that a wind deflector? Fuel economy first.
> 
> No shirt, resting head on arm; thinking: wish I had mounted the AC on the van, rather than the trailer.
> 
> This pic tells a rich story...which has Florida written all over it.


not for nothing but he does seem to have a white shirt on


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> That would be some job in real life as the Previa is rear wheel drive (or 4x4). <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />


See the drive shaft extension to the trailer wheels?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mokoosh said:


> See the drive shaft extension to the trailer wheels?


Yeah, I see that now.
A 138 hp towing beast!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mokoosh said:


> See the drive shaft extension to the trailer wheels?


Thank you. I edited it again to add that because I remembered the Previa had a M/R layout


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Can someone please post this in VigorousZX's slide out camper thread? Or did it get locked?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Can someone please post this in VigorousZX's slide out camper thread? Or did it get locked?


It is locked but you can still find/view it. Just use the search function, searching user name on TCL.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

StressStrain said:


> Yes!
> 
> On that note, I would really like to see how that wise and industrious ******* tied the trailer's frame rails to the van's unibody. In keeping with overall quality of the vehicle, I'd expect it's secured with JB weld, c clamps, park benches, and a toilet plunger.


I'll bet he used his COVID stimulus check and splurged for a bunch of hose clamps. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I bet this guy knows the owner of that Grand Caravashed.

https://imgur.com/gallery/7j0NKiM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What could possibly go wrong with this design?










Coffin for four.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

spockcat said:


> What could possibly go wrong with this design?
> 
> 
> 
> Coffin for four.


First thing that came to mind.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


>


Can't say I hate it.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

A zL1 shooting break would be pretty fun.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


>


OK TCL sleuths, answer this:

what was the donor for the roof, hatch, and rear glass?


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

StressStrain said:


> OK TCL sleuths, answer this:
> 
> what was the donor for the roof, hatch, and rear glass?


Dodge Magnum with custom side glass is my vote


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dodge Magnum.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


Few more. Plate is NOMARO,and the car is badged the same.



















More https://jalopnik.com/this-chevrolet-camaro-wagon-spotted-on-the-street-looks-1828496582


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> OK TCL sleuths, answer this:
> 
> what was the donor for the roof, hatch, and rear glass?


Magnum

https://www.hotcars.com/chevrolet-camaro-wagon-spotted-looking-like-a-dodge-magnum/



> For the full story, we head on over to CamaroOwners.com for the build origins straight from the original designer. What began life as a 2010 Camaro LS obtained at a junkyard auction soon became a personal project. The rear quarter and roof were damaged and parts were needed for replacement. Not being made of money, a 2005 Dodge Magnum was also supplied by auction purchase and became the donor car for the station wagon conversion.


Included URL seems dead.

Edit: Crap, I didn't see this thread rolled over to the next page


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


>





@McMike said:


>


Huh. The more I look at this, the more I like it. I always did have a hankering for a P1800 back in the day... 
[obamanotbad gif]


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

boogetyboogety said:


> Huh. The more I look at this, the more I like it. I always did have a hankering for a P1800 back in the day...
> [obamanotbad gif]


Yeah.. and it's not like you could make that gen Camaro any harder to see out of anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Especially good to take out in the woods to work on your car


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Especially good to take out in the woods to work on your car


The real DIW is that they are SAE. Only time I have needed an SAE wrench on a car is for AN fittings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> The real DIW is that they are SAE. Only time I have needed an SAE wrench on a car is for AN fittings.


OK. I'll have them make a box of 10mm sockets for you.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> OK. I'll have them make a box of 10mm sockets for you.


Despite all the memes, it's my 13mm sockets that seem to be stolen by gremlins.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh no. 

It's for sale too.
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...-PV7JMcCDr6LlqyIq_EPQM8gwA8_MaEopKZ_SRHvpa_04


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Nealric said:


> The real DIW is that they are SAE. Only time I have needed an SAE wrench on a car is for AN fittings.


It was quite defeating to have to buy a SAE wrench set for my Datsun. It was the last year before they start to switch over to metric, which I have tons of.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Follow me for more install tips.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I assume they posted the height this way so anyone with a vehicle of 10’ wouldn’t have to think too much about whether they would make it or not. Not really DIW but it was funny when I saw it today.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Despite all the memes, it's my 13mm sockets that seem to be stolen by gremlins.


THANK YOU! 

I have no problem with 10mm sockets, but 13? It must have something to do with that unlucky number thing.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/286190431739368/posts/1206022046422864/

Lake Worth Police Dept
1d · 
You’ve got to be kidding!
This afternoon, an alert officer stopped this vehicle driving on SH 199. As you can see, there were multiple equipment, safety and traffic violations. Nothing was registered, there was no axle or wheels on the trailer and no insurance, windshield, speedometer, hood, or seat belt buckles.
The vehicle was impounded and the driver received multiple citations. If you ever happen to see something like this, please call 911 and report it. If you’re ever tempted to drive something like this, don’t.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

So someone was driving that heap and dragging what once was a trailer down a road.

WTH, Florida man?

Edit: Texas not Florida.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^wow, meth.

At least they spruced up the pleb interior with a nice light.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

The plastic clothes hanger was the pièce de résistance. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


Not gonna lie, I’d grow the **** out of a mullet because that thing is awesome.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> So someone was driving that heap and dragging what once was a trailer down a road.


Didn't even have the trailer lights connected. What an ***hole.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Didn't even have the trailer lights connected. What an ***hole.


But it appears the coach light was connected


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


>


Amazingly, the radio comes in clear as a bell.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm guessing the ram man was driving that pile to the scrapyard. 
Only way dragging a metal axleless trailer makes sense.
Indertesting.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Jeez you americans are a strange bunch of people lol


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

MiltDoggie said:


> Jeez you americans are a strange bunch of people lol


Oh, I think this thread has examples from all over the world. DIW is not just an American trait.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Egz said:


> Oh, I think this thread has examples from all over the world. DIW is not just an American trait.


Yeah but we are the best at it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MiltDoggie said:


> Jeez you americans are a strange bunch of people lol


We love you too.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Egz said:


> Oh, I think this thread has examples from all over the world. DIW is not just an American trait.


yea but y'all are the only country that can be simultaneously first world and third world


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> yea but y'all are the only country that can be simultaneously first world and third world


You haven't traveled much, have you?


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Dravenport said:


> yea but y'all are the only country that can be simultaneously first world and third world


Lmfao that is true to an extent, some places in the states looked similar to when I was down in El Salvador


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Can’t decide wrong or right. My coworkers hated it.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Can’t decide wrong or right. My coworkers hated it.


What, locking your keys in the car?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ is that cow or Juggalo look?

And what are we going to do about those guys breaking into the Explorer?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Egz said:


> What, locking your keys in the car?




Yeah that’s DIW for sure. Have to watch Explorers, never leave keys in them. They’ll lock up on you. It happened to me once. 

But I kind of like the cow van.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> ^ is that cow or Juggalo look?
> 
> And what are we going to do about those guys breaking into the Explorer?


It could also have been a former taxi maybe? I see Camrys driving around sometimes with big silver checkmarks on the sides because they used to be DC cabs.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> ^ is that cow or Juggalo look?
> 
> And what are we going to do about those guys breaking into the Explorer?


Cow. Some thought Dalmatian, but spots are all wrong. Coworker locked keys in. Left the fob inside and got out. Should have warned him


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Can’t decide wrong or right. My coworkers hated it.


Obviously does light heatedly to have fun with vehicle.
I saw it's ok. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://imgur.com/t/jack_sparrow/jorVE9g


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

spockcat said:


>



This one has me rolling :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> This one has me rolling :laugh::laugh::laugh:


At least you won't be riding dirty.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Borrowed a spare from a different car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Can’t decide wrong or right. My coworkers hated it.


I can't decide what's more wrong. The Pandavan or the fact that your coworkers locked a customer's keys in their car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


> Borrowed a spare from a different car.


Came here to post this. That's the kind of thing one would think would be obvious as soon as you start driving.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Nealric said:


> Came here to post this. That's the kind of thing one would think would be obvious as soon as you start driving.


The guy fessed up to it and is getting a lot of isht, but I agree... I have no idea how this wasn't obvious even when putting the wheel on.

I put an 02-04 WRX wheel on my 07 with 4 pots. It interfered by less than 2mm, and I noticed it before I put the first wheel lug on. 

From what's left, those almost look like 6 pots. Expensive mistake.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't see anything wrong with that.....thats just the new trend in weight savings..."organic caliper shaving, by free-range donut spares"


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> The guy fessed up to it and is getting a lot of isht, but I agree... I have no idea how this wasn't obvious even when putting the wheel on.
> 
> I put an 02-04 WRX wheel on my 07 with 4 pots. It interfered by less than 2mm, and I noticed it before I put the first wheel lug on.
> 
> *From what's left, those almost look like 6 pots. Expensive mistake.*


They _definitely_ look like 6 pots, and yes, that's going to be expensive.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> They _definitely_ look like 6 pots, and yes, that's going to be expensive.


Yes, that like an 19+ STI with the six pots. Probably $2-3k for a caliper at parts counter prices. Even the older 4 pot brembos aren't cheap unless you find a used deal.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Yes, that's an 19+ STI with the six pots. Probably $2-3k for a caliper at parts counter prices.


Oof! _Really_? That's a LOT higher than I would've guessed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nealric said:


> Came here to post this. That's the kind of thing one would think would be obvious as soon as you start driving.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Courtesy of reddit.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spotted this weekend


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Courtesy of reddit.



Wait. That doesn't look like FL in the background???


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Courtesy of reddit.


You think the Wrangler AND the wheels are leased?
Forget about gap insurance, they need pothole insurance.
.
And unfortunately I have seen a similar Jeep locally.
It had lime green wheels and green underglow.
But it was night so no pic as it would have been just the underglow.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> The guy fessed up to it and is getting a lot of isht, but I agree... I have no idea how this wasn't obvious even when putting the wheel on.


Buddy in college had an '07 WRX and flatted a front tire. Car was brand new with it's own original spare, but said spare did not clear the front brakes in a similar vein. We moved the good rear tire forward and mounted the donut on the back, where it fit perfectly, and were able to drive to a tire place OK. I'll guess there's a page on that in the manual somewhere.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

ghost03 said:


> Buddy in college had an '07 WRX and flatted a front tire. Car was brand new with it's own original spare, but said spare did not clear the front brakes in a similar vein.


Strange. I've gotten a flat in my 07, and the stock spare fit fine over the 4 pots. IIRC, you're supposed to put it on the front because the rear is a limited slip, and driving too far/fast will cook it.

I've since upgraded to a 2012 WRX spare which is much closer to my stock diameter. If I'm venturing off-road at all, one of my snow tires gets thrown in the back. There's nothing more unnerving than driving with a donut on shale fire roads.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my, how... vigorous...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2488486608109841/


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Surf Green said:


> Strange. I've gotten a flat in my 07, and the stock spare fit fine over the 4 pots. IIRC, you're supposed to put it on the front because the rear is a limited slip, and driving too far/fast will cook it.
> 
> I've since upgraded to a 2012 WRX spare which is much closer to my stock diameter. If I'm venturing off-road at all, one of my snow tires gets thrown in the back. There's nothing more unnerving than driving with a donut on shale fire roads.


I don't know if they still do it, but at least up until 09 on the automatics you were supposed to put the spare on the rear and have two matching tires up front, then put a fuse in (yes, in) to force FWD and disengage the center clutch pack so it wouldn't cook due to the spare in the rear being a different diameter. 

I don't recall on my 5spd Outback if/how you were supposed to arrange the tires, since it had a LSD in the rear but the center diff was a solid 50/50 split instead of the variable clutch pack the autos had.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That poor MPV.
Wu-Tang is not happy.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh my, how... vigorous...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2488486608109841/
> 
> ...




What is wrong with me that I don't hate it. :laugh:

and i can cook some soup on the intake manifold


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

E39 headlights on the Mazda. So choice.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

lyonsroar said:


>



WHAT IN THE LITERAL F**K IS THAT ???

If I'm not mistaken that is a rather valuable jeep that turned into the donor :sly::facepalm:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> I don't know if they still do it, but at least up until 09 on the automatics you were supposed to put the spare on the rear and have two matching tires up front, then put a fuse in (yes, in) to force FWD and disengage the center clutch pack so it wouldn't cook due to the spare in the rear being a different diameter.


Yep, that's how it's supposed to work. At least for my wife's `03 Outback and `08 Impreza. Spare rotates to the rear, pop the fuse in, and you're FWD until you sort it out.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Rattle can 'Black Optics Package' near as I can tell.
It's on all sides..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> Rattle can 'Black Optics Package' near as I can tell.
> It's on all sides..


18 years ago a friend worked at the local Lowe's.
A 19 or so year old coworker had a brand new Accord their grandfather bought them.. and they spray can primed it with nowhere near enough paint so you could easily see the stock color through because "they were going to make a sick custom out of it".
Oh, but they did quickly sand it first. :banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

S1ack said:


> Rattle can 'Black Optics Package' near as I can tell.
> It's on all sides..


Why not just remove the badges? That’s not even being cheap. That’s just lazy.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I can't decide what's more wrong. The Pandavan or the fact that your coworkers locked a customer's keys in their car.


How did I not even notice that :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


>


I like that better than the original PT Cruiser front end. I hope they didn't do this with the front end they took off the PT.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From Reddit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Type 4 Porsche, AKA VW/Porsche 711


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another from FB


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Type 4 Porsche, AKA VW/Porsche 711


would like to see more pictures, but i gotta say thats pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> would like to see more pictures, but i gotta say thats pretty cool. :thumbup:


A few more here.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


> A few more here.


I wouldn't say it looks better than a stock Type 3...but it certainly looks legit OEM fit and finish, nice job.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Type 4 Porsche, AKA VW/Porsche 711


I do like it for what it is. Most pedestrians would probably think it _was_ a Porsche. 

My only criticism is it would look more cohesive if they stuck to one era. Either way. Steel bumpers on both ends or accordion bumpers on each end.

Back in the '80s there was a really nice looking 356 that was modified to look like a Turbo. (As if Porsche had kept building the 356 and it had the Turbo-Look option.) I don't remember if it had a turbo. It was a cover car on _VW & Porsche _ magazine.

It was painted a candy apple red a bit darker than the Trans Camino.



spockcat said:


> Another from FB


I like the Trans Camino better than the 711, but I don't know why an otherwise skilled body person couldn't get the top edges of the bed straight. I know it's that way to keep the edges a certain distance from the wheel wells but the top edges look bent from this perspective. I would probably also want a tail gate. 

Yeah, everyone's a critic but they probably each set the owners back a big chunck of change even if they did the work themselves.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

lyonsroar said:


>


Those jack-stands are not OSHA approved


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

You wouldn't understand. It's a Jeep thing.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, that's just a screenshot from GTA V.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


>


Is this being supported by a couple of Jenga games?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Well, that's just a screenshot from GTA V.


I usually type the cheat code for the motorbike when I'm on that hill.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://imgur.com/gallery/petjPzv

And the MK4 crab edition.

https://imgur.com/gallery/YFRLUtP


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

DIW, but funny lol


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Impressive that the Jeep got that far without thinking "hmm, that looks too narrow and loose to make it across".


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/petjPzv
> 
> And the MK4 crab edition.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/YFRLUtP


Mind blown by each of those.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

@McMike said:


>


:sly: What am i looking at....


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Stangy said:


> :sly: What am i looking at....


An accident waiting to happen?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

That's just Emmit doing crazy possum things, nothing to see here.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's a Bubba trap.
They eventually slink up under to look at the exhaust and bam, you got em~!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Baltimoron said:


> That's just Emmit doing crazy possum things, nothing to see here.


Not enough damage to be Emmet's truck.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Baltimoron said:


> That's just Emmit doing crazy possum things, nothing to see here.


What happened to that guy? He got banned...? And why?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Stangy said:


> :sly: What am i looking at....


I just want to know how they go it up there :what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> I just want to know how they go it up there :what:


Looks like some type of shop.
probably a forklift.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

PainKiller said:


> I just want to know how they go it up there :what:











Amish, of course.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that’s not overloaded at all, given the 3500 lb tow rating for the wrangler. Nope, nothing to see here.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


>


not as extreme but this one is local to me. in person it looks way more extreme. especially when the truck isnt there

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


Jeep's death wobble is gonna make this a fun ride.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Jeep's death wobble is gonna make this a fun ride.


Yeah that looks like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Back when Wranglers first stated getting popular with yuppies (late 80s/early 90s), it was not that unusual to see one off the interstate with a trailer/boat on its side.
Yeah, good luck with that buddy.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> not as extreme but this one is local to me. in person it looks way more extreme. especially when the truck isnt there
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Actually there's nothing wrong with that. Those campers with the hydraulic self leveling arms pick their wheels off the ground regularly. The arms are meant to support the weight of the entire camper.

The smaller ones that just have the manual crank down jacks, those are just "stabilizers". You park the camper on flat ground, then lower them to keep it from wiggling around so much when you walk. They're not meant to support the weight of the entire thing.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Weird way to restore a GTI

https://imgur.com/gallery/rsVt3OF


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Weird way to restore a GTI
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/rsVt3OF


Not DIW if he pulls up in front of my house and puts on dinner.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Senior Member said:


> Weird way to restore a GTI
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/rsVt3OF


I think that's a fake GTI. Either converted or Badge engineered in the true sense of the word. 

As far as I know, the only factory MK1 GTI 4 door was built especially for Giorgetto Giugiaro.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

This guy was behind me leaving Lowe's. Was fun watching him navigate our skinny 2-lane road.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> Weird way to restore a GTI
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/rsVt3OF


This would be perfect for the Oct/Nov Delaware Eel fishing.

Catch the ****ers and burn em all within the hour.

Thats a hell yeah brother from me


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not sure why truck owner either want o blind you with their lights, or cover them with [highlight]*Opaque*[/highlight] covers so you can barely see them.
(white truck on left)
Literally black opaque covers with just a little hole in the middle to see the lights. :facepalm:
(the camera makes them seem brighter than they really were)












Doing it Confusing gas pricing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Repo man got him


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't seen this happen before:

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/d/riverton-2003-vw/7214326009.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen this happen before:
> 
> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/d/riverton-2003-vw/7214326009.html


Not really that bad.










Ok, maybe not so much the interior.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

i actually like the rear window but they tried too hard with the rest of it


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Ok, maybe not so much the interior.


:laugh:

To be fair, that one's on VW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> :laugh:
> 
> To be fair, that one's on VW.


That’s OEM???? OMG!!!!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> That’s OEM???? OMG!!!!


Indeed, that was called the Color Concepts package offered on the turbo cars. They had that color matched interior and wheel inserts.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

jeepwreck said:


> i actually like the rear window but they tried too hard with the rest of it


I'd have put in a split window but agree with you on the rest.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Not sure why truck owner either want o blind you with their lights, or cover them with [highlight]*Opaque*[/highlight] covers so you can barely see them.
> (white truck on left)
> Literally black opaque covers with just a little hole in the middle to see the lights. :facepalm:
> (the camera makes them seem brighter than they really were)


Not only that, but the load doesn't seem secured. I don't see tiedowns at all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Adding horsepower to your 911. You're DIW


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Adding horsepower to your 911. You're DIW


Barn-find!


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ pic needs '+1HP' sticker


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Adding horsepower to your 911. You're DIW


Haaa-aaay!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Snapped this from the gym last night. Pole vaulting as a hobby and an affinity to sportscars isn't an easy combo. :/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Son said:


> Snapped this from the gym last night. Pole vaulting as a hobby and an affinity to sportscars isn't an easy combo. :/


Bad parking too.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Adding horsepower to your 911.





flygliii said:


> Haaa-aaay!!!



Haybird


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


>


That's a really good reason not to DONK a FWD car.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Lowered the subframe and extended the struts? :sly: :what:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

> redic-donk.jpg


At first I though there were real bullet holes in the driver door. 
then I realized must just be braille.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cadill-Ack!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/joe.marchan/videos/10221205025607602/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> https://www.facebook.com/joe.marchan/videos/10221205025607602/


Well, now you have two pieces of junk to drag out of the woods. :laugh: That Chevy truck looks like about a 1990 vintage.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Some scary ones from a FB group:











polish 'er right up!


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

https://driving.ca/aston-martin/aut...r-crashing-aston-martin-ordered-to-pay-300000


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

col.mustard said:


> Some scary ones from a FB group:
> 
> 
> polish 'er right up!


At least the alignment is good, nice and ever wear 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GarageBoy said:


> https://driving.ca/aston-martin/aut...r-crashing-aston-martin-ordered-to-pay-300000


Which doing it wrong caught your eye with this one?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Which doing it wrong caught your eye with this one?


TFL? Buying something she couldn't afford or apparently drive?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> TFL? Buying something she couldn't afford or apparently drive?


Maybe that, maybe driving without the appropriate insurance? The $85-130K repair estimate? The four lawsuit she eventually lost while making payment on a broken car? 

Way too many possibilities for a drive-by Hyperlinking like that.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Green marker should be on starboard side/Red on port


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Might be a repost, but throwing it up here anyways.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

devianb said:


> Might be a repost, but throwing it up here anyways.


I hope that third gen has met a crusher by now. (Barftastic)


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

devianb said:


> Might be a repost, but throwing it up here anyways.


That would be a Radwood darling.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I hope that third gen has met a crusher by now. (Barftastic)


2nd gen* The panel gaps are heinous, I'm not sure if the hood is open or not.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> That would be a Radwood darling.


So... the polar opposite of taste and class?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> That would be a Radwood darling.





TooFitToQuit said:


> So... the polar opposite of taste and class?


For that it would need "baby turbo" mirrors instead of those chrome ones


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So much here. I didn’t spot it but it is local to me.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Everybody should be allowed to vote.
Except that guy.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^^

Part of the reasons this Cuban-American doesn't live in that state.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That's definitely not the supercar grocery-getter.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

NotFast said:


> That's definitely not the supercar grocery-getter.


But at least he's regular 

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


The grammar police in my head are having an argument. 

In that last part - 'she's ****ing fast' - does the f-bomb mean she's REALLY fast, or she ****s quickly?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> So much here. I didn’t spot it but it is local to me.


edit (removed original because could be seen as doxing).

Here is the FB group media where that image seems to have come from.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/TBCMFL/media

Another example.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Isn't it a beauty?









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

https://vimeo.com/473253788










All in one fake package in a floating wheel cover. 

Wheels
Calipers
Rotors
Lug nuts


https://www.thedrive.com/news/37527/move-over-fake-wheels-phony-brakes-are-in


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

bubuski said:


>


Actually pretty good execution of the original idea, with the spinning rotor/fixed caliper. Assuming they'd be cheap it'd be a fun gag for an econobox, but if they're expensive you could just buy nice wheels. And the presentation seems serious, not intended as a novelty item.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

beefjerky said:


> Actually pretty good execution of the original idea, with the spinning rotor/fixed caliper. Assuming they'd be cheap it'd be a fun gag for an econobox, but if they're expensive you could just buy nice wheels. And the presentation seems serious, not intended as a novelty item.


I have to admit I wasn't expecting the caliper to be a floater when they showed it rolling. pretty neat.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

beefjerky said:


> Actually pretty good execution of the original idea, with the spinning rotor/fixed caliper. Assuming they'd be cheap it'd be a fun gag for an econobox, but if they're expensive you could just buy nice wheels. And the presentation seems serious, not intended as a novelty item.


Kickstarters get the set for $279. MSRP will be $558.

Seems expensive to me but likely get much cheaper once entrepreneurs in China reverse engineer it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> I have to admit I wasn't expecting the caliper to be a floater when they showed it rolling. pretty neat.


How long until the floating caliper sticks and it becomes a total imbalance point? A week. A single rainstorm. Some mud. Snow. At least with spinners, they are usually in balance all the way around even if they stick. This is like a 100 gram weight on one side of the wheel. :screwy:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> How long until the floating caliper sticks and it becomes a total imbalance point? A week. A single rainstorm. Some mud. Snow. At least with spinners, they are usually in balance all the way around even if they stick. This is like a 100 gram weight on one side of the wheel. :screwy:


floaters aren't a new thing, been around for a while. IDK how its balanced but the weight obviously isn't where the caliper is or it'd be pointing down


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> How long until the floating caliper sticks and it becomes a total imbalance point? A week. A single rainstorm. Some mud. Snow. At least with spinners, they are usually in balance all the way around even if they stick. This is like a 100 gram weight on one side of the wheel. :screwy:


Yeah I thought of that too, but I don't see this making making it past the concept stage so I applaud the fact that he got it to work, even though you can buy real alloys (used OEM+ and aftermarket, or new reps) for the same price


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm not sure how else it would work on steel wheels aside from being weight based. There is no non rotating part to reference.
While the caliper isn't the weight... there's probably one rolling around in there somewhere.

I'd be more concerned about the fake part of the tire. Aggressive cornering, and you'll crub your fake sidewalls.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's a very cool concept that addresses the flaws with the hubcaps that have "disc" brakes but no caliper. From a side-only view they even look very convincing, but you can't get over the bulging look from all other angles.

The ad really connected to me for some reason:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Heard on the radio this morning, searched, and found a Jalopnik article:

https://jalopnik.com/someone-on-craigslist-is-trying-to-sell-a-vw-rabbit-wit-1845647638


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow. I don't know if that's the absolute _most_ tasteless car modification ever, but it's waaaaaay far on the right of the bell curve. :banghead:

What a maroon.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

It does Zero to Godwin in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inventorylisting/viewDetailsFilterViewInventoryListing.action?zip=17347&showNegotiable=true&sortDir=ASC&sourceContext=carGurusHomePageModel&distance=50000&sortType=DEAL_SCORE&entitySelectingHelper.selectedEntity=d151#listing=286746293


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

the front end of that thing looks so wrong. Needs a huge brush guard


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> the front end of that thing looks so wrong. Needs a huge brush guard


It looks so anemic and sad.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I wouldn't even spend $5 on that abomination.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Well $5... I'd use it as a winter beater.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Well $5... I'd use it as a winter beater.


Yeah, you want an ugly car for winter or crowded parking lots. That's why I keep the Ford around. Nobody wants their pretty doors to touch it.

(Not that there is anything wrong with Fords, Iroczgirl, but mine is a rust bucket '77 LTD II sedan that was ugly when new.)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BMW X6 Landaü


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

@McMike said:


> BMW X6 Landaü


:banghead::screwy:

People do really goofy things!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

andyA6 said:


> :banghead::screwy:
> 
> People do really goofy things!


Eh, it's not really any more tasteless than what BMW did to that thing themselves.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

andyA6 said:


> :banghead::screwy:
> 
> People do really goofy things!


A very good friend in Dallas owns a very profitable, established, reliable body shop (he does everything from fender benders, to paint correction and bodywork for high end dealerships, it's not unusual to see his people working on a newish Bentley or Aston Martin, or collectors' classic cars). He does an insane amount of vinyl roofs for both individuals and dealers to this day. I always give him a hard time about it, but he's had that steady income stream for damn near 40 years now... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

boogetyboogety said:


> A very good friend in Dallas owns a very profitable, established, reliable body shop (he does everything from fender benders, to paint correction and bodywork for high end dealerships, it's not unusual to see his people working on a newish Bentley or Aston Martin, or collectors' classic cars). He does an insane amount of vinyl roofs for both individuals and dealers to this day. I always give him a hard time about it, but he's had that steady income stream for damn near 40 years now... :laugh:


Is there any practical reason to do that in Dallas?
Does it help keep the cabin cooler?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

boogetyboogety said:


> A very good friend in Dallas owns a very profitable, established, reliable body shop (he does everything from fender benders, to paint correction and bodywork for high end dealerships, it's not unusual to see his people working on a newish Bentley or Aston Martin, or collectors' classic cars). He does an insane amount of vinyl roofs for both individuals and dealers to this day. I always give him a hard time about it, but he's had that steady income stream for damn near 40 years now...


Money doesn't buy taste, it buys the right to say idgaf!

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


I’m guessing that goofy joystick shifter thing they use now. Thought it was in reverse....:facepalm:


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Is there any practical reason to do that in Dallas?
> Does it help keep the cabin cooler?


No.

No.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Is there any practical reason to do that in Dallas?
> Does it help keep the cabin cooler?


If the car is a dark color, a white roof would reduce the cabin temperature in the hot Texas sun. But if cabin temperature is the only goal, I think a white vinyl wrap on the roof would be a more practical solution. A lot of police cars now use this. Painting the roof white would be a more permanent version of the vinyl wrap.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The DIW is hogging the entire boat ramp. Otherwise, we’re all good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Even the Jeep is happy with the mods


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

VW Beetle Meets Chrysler PT Cruiser Woody In Horrific Mishmash | Carscoops

meh, I don't hate it


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> View attachment 53757
> 
> 
> VW Beetle Meets Chrysler PT Cruiser Woody In Horrific Mishmash | Carscoops
> ...


All of that screwing around and they didn’t use PT Cruiser wheels, which are also 5x100 I believe. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/HHHHE98


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Good. One less noisy crotch rocket in the world. /grumpycat/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw a Rhino-lined hummer H3 the other day, but didn't get a photo. Even though these photos aren't mine, I hope this makes up for it.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

some methed up stuff happening at Target. I believe the ladder is key to structural integrity.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Trucks are overrated


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

That's doing it right


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

My truck:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Influencer doesn't care.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meal Team 6 stopped off for coffee on their way to DC


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Meal Team 6 stopped off for coffee on their way to DC


am I reading these correctly... "WARDROBE" and "WAR CHYLD" ? 

huh.gif


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Warchyld – “War Hummer”


Many Hip Hop artists have opened their own stores and created their own clothing brands, however, the marketing and branding strategy for the 215’s Warchyld is a precedence in and of itself. …




thisis50.com





Many Hip Hop artists have opened their own stores and created their own clothing brands, however, the marketing and branding strategy for the 215’s Warchyld is a precedence in and of itself.
Sponsored and built by East Coast Auto Designs, Warchyld has created the “War Hummer”, an H2 SUT Hummer, which is a promotional vehlcle equipped with a t-shirt/confetti cannon atop of the pick-up truck style SUV. Besides promoting his City Of Brotherly Love-based store called Wardrobe, which is located on South Street. In-store signings from notables such as 50 Cent, Jadakiss, Styles P and others who support Warchyld and his Wardrobe movement will be kicking off in the summer 2019.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what they were trying to do here!



http://imgur.com/a/tQTxTLm


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Senior Member said:


> I'm not sure what they were trying to do here!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tQTxTLm


Looks like the SUV drove up over the curb (hit gas instead of brake maybe?) and high centered itself. Brodozer driver offered to pull the SUV out, but thought the rear wheel was an acceptable place to pull from.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It looks like they ran over a bollard, knocking it down under the front of the car was hung up on that. You can see the bollards along the curb to the left of the car.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

I was going to comment about how they have a sleeper cab to haul a camper, but then realized I've slept on my couch the past couple days because I keep forgetting to put sheets on my bed and it's basically the same thing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The british create inflatable armies to distract Germany away from Normandy


http://imgur.com/a/xMTUtwV


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> I was going to comment about how they have a sleeper cab to haul a camper, but then realized I've slept on my couch the past couple days because I keep forgetting to put sheets on my bed and it's basically the same thing.


Campers like those are just trailers until you get to your destination. Nobody is setting them up for a quick overnighter at a truck stop while in route to their next campsite. 

Also, tractors without sleeper cabs are not very common.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> The british create inflatable armies to distract Germany away from Normandy
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/xMTUtwV


This spawned all the quality control engineers for the British car industry.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> The british create inflatable armies to distract Germany away from Normandy[/MEDIA]


Weren't they successful?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Weren't they successful?


Their success was definitely overblown.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Seen yesterday. Oops...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Is that Emmit?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/ltP20eF


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Their success was definitely overblown.


Seems like they had an inflated sense of importance.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ford's first attempt at the Mach-E was actually gas powered.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/asKOiMG


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

"I have a Fender guitar."

"Well I have a fender gauge pack!"

edit.
Wait, there is actually a Fender Mustang.


----------



## whitehatch (Dec 25, 2005)

Many years ago (hence the potato phone pics) I dated a girl who was a mechanic/service writer for a small indy Volvo repair shop. The owner fancied himself as quite the craftsman and had the following project permanently occupying a lift in the shop.

Seems ok...









Transmission mount...

















Front subframe...

























And my favorite part, the steering shaft...


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

@McMike said:


>


It's for the crowd he will most likely run over. They'll have a closer view of the gauges.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/asKOiMG


Dude is missing a guitar.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> Dude is missing a guitar.


It's like a missing part if MIA's Bad Girls music video.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/a6QJ4yI


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

That's the new self-driving trailer


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

2.0_Mazda said:


> It's for the crowd he will most likely run over. They'll have a closer view of the gauges.


Maybe it's intended to intimidate her opponents when street racing.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ I thought that's what racing stripes were for


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

This GTI is smoking


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think I lack the gene for appreciating chrome wheels on cars that never had them. But if you like them, this car is for sale on CL in LA. Hopefully the wheels are aftermarket repos and not original Fuchs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://imgur.com/ruaZtba


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/LWWDoaT


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/LWWDoaT


I had to do that to the freezer in my Samsung fridge today. Ice builds up under the freezer drawer. When it gets bad enough the seal won't seal. I open the freezer, reach behind the drawer and pound the ice with a tack hammer.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

You could just clear the drain line so it runs out to the pan. I've had to do it a couple of times in 30+ years on 3 different frost-free freezers.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PZ said:


> You could just clear the drain line so it runs out to the pan. I've had to do it a couple of times in 30+ years on 3 different frost-free freezers.


Thanks. 

This fridge has no drain pan under it. I'll have to get one and figure out drainage. I just looked in the Owner's Manual again and there is nothing about ice accumulating in the bottom of the freezer.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/LWWDoaT


This video is terrifying and satisfying at the same time.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

right hand drive? 

Edit - TIL: Far east Rusia loves that isht.



Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/LWWDoaT


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


How would a wheel like this even remotely balance?


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

I spotted this Nissan Versa in my local Walmart parking-lot. Spray-painted pink aftermarket wheels with paint peeling. Who does that?


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

This was someone's car I spotted in Wichita,KS with masks covering the air vents 









A Ford Mustang Convertible using a tie down strap to help hold the hood down. I guess it is there to hold it down when you plowing a crowd of people


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

weirdajs said:


> I spotted this Nissan Versa in my local Walmart parking-lot. Spray-painted pink aftermarket wheels with paint peeling. Who does that?


Somebody who bought them for the weight savings or other practical reasons (vs looks) and doesn't want them stolen.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/F71xhEK


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

VR6GURU said:


> How would a wheel like this even remotely balance?


You could weld a counterweight on the inside of the rim. I wonder if that's what they did. That would be DIW the right way.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

The wheels really don't bother me as much but a trip to a dealer or something else could have been solved without the Phillips head screws.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ford Mustang Hoods | LMPerformance


Get Ford Mustang Hoods with Free Shipping from lmperformance.com.



www.lmperformance.com




I'm guessing fiberglass hood + stiff hood hinge (rust?) broke the mounting points in the rear.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## costaccm (Sep 15, 2000)

Senior Member said:


>


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

It‘s getting cold in Europe. You better insulate your tires from the cold ground 😳


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6GURU said:


> How would a wheel like this even remotely balance?


Lead brick on the backside


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Canaletto (Sep 25, 2011)

TaaT said:


> View attachment 59791


Hmm, what's going on in the sideview mirror? Is she in a French maid outfit?!


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Canaletto said:


> Hmm, what's going on in the sideview mirror? Is she in a French maid outfit?!


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Canaletto said:


> Hmm, what's going on in the sideview mirror? Is she in a French maid outfit?!


I need a larger monitor.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TaaT said:


> View attachment 59791


What brand of car is this? I do not recognize the emblem on the steering wheel. 🤔

🍺


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Canaletto said:


> Hmm, what's going on in the sideview mirror? Is she in a French maid outfit?!


Indeed,
I kinda took it be a reference to how they are typically depicted with a duster. Albeit usually an ostrich feather duster. And the crap in the car looks like it would be great for dusting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> What brand of car is this? I do not recognize the emblem on the steering wheel. 🤔
> 
> 🍺














> Emgrand (literally the “Imperial brand”) is an automobile marque owned by the Chinese automaker Geely. Englon and Gleagle are the other marques owned by Geely, as part of Geely’s strategy of expanding its number of brands to encourage sales and evade a reputation for unreliability and poor quality.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

One of these guys has to be a TCL member!



http://imgur.com/a/saBgVkt


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^Not very car related.
But whatever.
Somebody needs to add the fiery explosion at the crash to that one.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Honda Scorpion


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^Not very car related.
> But whatever.
> Somebody needs to add the fiery explosion at the crash to that one.


Extremely car related! Might even be members here.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Extremely car related! Might even be members here.


/\


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/ZMbKYbs


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

All future porch-pirates will switch to Subaru's



Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ZMbKYbs


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't steal a package, can't backup.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/OQ37lO7


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ Love the vintage Hotwheel wheels.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Poor split window


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

20 year old car and the friction points holding the vents in place is worn? meh, not a huge design flaw. Kind of funny that they do it though.



BRealistic said:


>


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From the mk6 FB page










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> 20 year old car and the friction points holding the vents in place is worn? meh, not a huge design flaw. Kind of funny that they do it though.


Video is from 2012, when the car was 11 years old.
And the loose round vents was the one issue I had with our 92 Miata.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
?????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> ?????



License plate mounted to a tow hook with 3 soulless hose clamps.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

The red treatment done to the front end is also appalling


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> tow_hook_license_plate_mount_mounted_to_the_tow_ hook .jpg


LOL_Watt.jpg
also what make and model car is this? the marvelous red pin striping is also DIW.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> LOL_Watt.jpg
> also what make and model car is this? the marvelous red pin striping is also DIW.


I can't seem to place it...so many cars have the same stupid gaping mouth these days. I was thinking Hyundai.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> LOL_Watt.jpg
> also what make and model car is this? the marvelous red pin striping is also DIW.





AdrockMK2 said:


> I can't seem to place it...so many cars have the same stupid gaping mouth these days. I was thinking Hyundai.


It is an Elantra.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't believe somebody did that to an Elantra.
Is there no god?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/fYnzsPO


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/3B3Zmpr


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/LWWDoaT


I like those wheels never seen them before


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Another one from my MK6 FB group... 
 at these kids


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/poU78lM


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/AhZrERR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

SWIFT delivers!!! Even oversized items.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> SWIFT delivers!!! Even oversized items.


*S*tevie *W*onder *I*nstitute *F*or *T*rucking.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> SWIFT delivers!!! Even oversized items.


Do they still have a crazy low speed governor on all their trucks?
Something like 56 mph.
EDIT.
Google says now lifted to 65 mph on Cruise Control only.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/0wgAxa1


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/AhZrERR


Knew it was a Swift truck before I saw the logo on the side. 😂


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/ZBWDD1l


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ZBWDD1l


 Now, that's funny.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/BO0TaH7


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Draining the cooling liquid out of the doors.



http://imgur.com/a/6QmAxbx


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/BO0TaH7


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/3oeffMb


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude has to have some serious injuries, that blast blew out the side windows, windshield and buckled the roof!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yesterday, I took the world's worst photo of the world's best Kia Spectra.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Grand Theft Orange


Example 65,102 why women live longer than men.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/3jH12wv


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/3jH12wv


Micheal Bay edition:


http://imgur.com/9vHCzH2


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tburie. (Apr 9, 2019)

Sent from my SM-S111DL using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^wut


----------



## tburie. (Apr 9, 2019)

StressStrain said:


> ^wut


look at the back door of the van


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

tburie. said:


> look at the back door of the van


The tape holding the window up? I'd say that's pretty typical "I can't afford to fix this, but don't want to let the elements in," not DIR IMHO


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ It's a minivan with a sliding door though it won't be doing much sliding anymore


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

tburie. said:


> look at the back door of the van


That's a funny looking Mk4 Jetta.

He should take that van to a shop and get it fixed.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ It's a minivan with a sliding door though it won't be doing much sliding anymore


 That's not supposed to be like that...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If you have to ask.....
.
.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Wonder how many times he's busted out that back window with that same ladder? Fool me once....










also, thanks for not having functional brake lights, d!ck.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/NTieBar


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

20vTa4 said:


> pickup truck at home depot


what's "doing it wrong " about using a pickup truck to carry car parts? sometimes, miata isn't always the answer.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> what's "doing it wrong " about using a pickup truck to carry car parts? sometimes, miata isn't always the answer.


He will scratch the hell out of his paint, carrying it that way.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

HI SPEED said:


> He will scratch the hell out of his paint, carrying it that way.


That was my thought, it's not exactly a beater pick up. I would have sprung for the $30 uhaul rental.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

He should have bought some 2x4s ran across the top of the bed to form a platform. Then carried the second bed upside down with ratchet straps holding it. 

That is how I have seen people safely transport a second bed before. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> He should have bought some 2x4s ran across the top of the bed to form a platform. Then carried the second bed upside down with ratchet straps holding it.
> 
> That is how I have seen people safely transport a second bed before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Maybe that's why he is at Home Depot. Buying 2x4s and going to flip the bed upside down for a transport back to where ever he is from.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Maybe that's why he is at Home Depot. Buying 2x4s and going to flip the bed upside down for a transport back to where ever he is from.


Sadly, I took this pic before they drove away, so no 2x4s


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/VX0ThiW


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Ram rod.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/6Ea9UJX


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wrong size cooler, clearly the problem.

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Ram rod.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/kD8yV0H


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well... it is nice to see somebody keeping a Mazda6 wagon alive. But damn.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not even AWD.....


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

WishingBig said:


> View attachment 70480


I wonder if it's well rated for pedestrian impacts.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

WishingBig said:


> View attachment 70480


It's a corn harvester.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

CruznMalibu said:


> It's not even AWD.....


Oo, a rally Vic could be great. Used to ride in many a crown Vic taxi during New England storms, we never had any trouble. With a lift would be even better.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/dK5nf57


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from a fellow Subaru owner on Instagram, these were take today in St Petersburg


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

patrikman said:


> stolen from a fellow Subaru owner on Instagram, these were take today in St Petersburg


Same logic as using Gorilla Glue instead of hairspray.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> stolen from a fellow Subaru owner on Instagram, these were take today in St Petersburg
> 
> View attachment 70744
> View attachment 70745
> ...


Didn't even realize there was a car show going on downtown. Out of touch due to covid and being on the other side of town I guess. I would have liked to see that in person.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/VX0ThiW


Poleysh1te


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WishingBig said:


>


I see joist hangers and drain spout splash blocks


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

patrikman said:


> stolen from a fellow Subaru owner on Instagram, these were take today in St Petersburg
> 
> View attachment 70744


I was thinking St. Petersburg, Russia when I first saw this. Then I saw the Florida plates and was disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think he just came off the embalming table. 









New Blood Alcohol Record Recorded By "Highly Intoxicated" Oregon Motorist


2/22 UPDATE: Police today identified the DUI suspect as Nathan Danzuka, 28. Danzuka, pictured below, was arrested last year for DUI and reckless endangering, according to jail records. In what appea




www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I have no idea how someone survives a .778 BAC, dude should be DRT.

That must have been a hell of binge.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

and a ticket to boot! 










my buddy has done this to a car before - no time to waste during a fire.


video is a walk-around of the damage:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/bhjBfUI


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/bhjBfUI


That lady is why stereotypes exist. I wonder if she went to return the hose to the gas station she "borrowed" it from?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/fvxNPUu


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/fvxNPUu


Still working out the kinks in the Lada 'self driving' system. The accelerator brick works fine, but the steering strap needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/siJhCUk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

saw this pair hard parked today on a bike rode









both trucks though...










#saltlife


----------



## Golfdor (Aug 24, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/siJhCUk


"what do you mean you scratched my wheel face?"


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

😆 Jesus. Quick thinking


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It looks like your windshield needs replaced.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


I don't hate that one bit. The only question I have is whether the front end is wider than the rest of the car. A 1970 Dodge Charger had a width of 76.6". The 4th gen Supra was only 71.3" wide.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/lw0k3f


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

so true


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

20thAna3282 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/lw0k3f


MAD PROPS!!!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds like $$$


http://imgur.com/a/XDC4AgR


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Z8OJ96r


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Z8OJ96r


DIW? IMO; that's pure genius! Think of the military applications!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I don't hate that one bit. The only question I have is whether the front end is wider than the rest of the car. A 1970 Dodge Charger had a width of 76.6". The 4th gen Supra was only 71.3" wide.


you do understand that’s a render, right?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

patrikman said:


> both trucks though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 72318
> ...


I don't follow trucks, but how old are these? I thought these only came out a year or two ago? Man, that's terrible.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Egz said:


> I don't follow trucks, but how old are these? I thought these only came out a year or two ago? Man, that's terrible.


First gens are my 2010-2014, these are both 6.2L trucks too. Fairly desirable I’d assume.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/JNJMsq7


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/JNJMsq7



Rear ended by a lamppost!!!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Considering most of weight is way up front, that is really diw

Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/0AF1hw3


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/eT3nAIC


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0AF1hw3


Where is a power line when you really need it?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/eT3nAIC


They see me roll-in, they hate-in...🤣


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0AF1hw3


 Kinda disappointed. Was hoping for a large wind gust to knock that thing over.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Uhj1pmN


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


>


Range extender.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Range extender.


I wonder if you can actually drive with the vehicle plugged in like that? I would think that there is a safe feature that wouldn't allow it. Although this generator looks like the one Tesla used when they were doing testing at Nurburgring a couple of years back. It is entirely possible that the photo is of a Tesla engineering car and they hacked it to actually be able to drive and charge at the same time. Or this isn't driving at all, just parked and plugged in for a photo op.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

HI SPEED said:


>


This appears to be the ultimate series hybrid (think railroad locomotive).  

🍺


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

HI SPEED said:


>


What if the Tesla is actually powering a diesel distiller!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When your tattoo artist only drives an automatic


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/bLlIwFD


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/4eeJ67K


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ACl5tPt


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, it's kind of neat.. and it's for sale! Festiva underpinnings 
"Consumer Car" by Joey Ruiter - Highly Unusual Concept Car, Shown at the Petersen Automotive Museum


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/4eeJ67K


No Regerts


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/G35cJX7


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a joke, right?.... right?











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Local ad: Marketplace - 2012 Volkswagen Jetta | Facebook


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

How do the brake lights get flipped like that?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ Internal short??


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The World's Most Expensive Volvo Is for Sale: $20 Million


Presented by Private Seller - In the late 1970s when New York State first began offering custom vanity plates, one New York resident successfully ordered




blog.dupontregistry.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> The World's Most Expensive Volvo Is for Sale: $20 Million
> 
> 
> Presented by Private Seller - In the late 1970s when New York State first began offering custom vanity plates, one New York resident successfully ordered
> ...



Nothing DIW if he gets $20M (or even $1M) for it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/dJWGLF4


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Name that brave streetside repair.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/v9AQnno


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> ^^^ Internal short??





Vrucizzy said:


> How do the brake lights get flipped like that?
> 
> View attachment 76849


My brother has this generation of Ford Edge. There are 4 brake light bulbs in housing so left lower and right upper are burnt.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Name that brave streetside repair.


Sacramento CA?


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

bubuski said:


> My brother has this generation of Ford Edge. There are 4 brake light bulbs in housing so left lower and right upper are burnt.


Gotcha. That makes sense. It was a very quick situation that I didn't even think about that.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

bubuski said:


> Sacramento CA?


I think he was looking for the job, not the location. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Name that brave streetside repair.


Im inclined to say doing it right due to the ingenuity of that rain protection


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

ESCUDO Pikes Peak tribute?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/9UavTPB


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 78658
> 
> 
> View attachment 78659
> ...


I'm not sure I understand what's going on. Is he covering body damage by fabbing some panels and causing _more _body damage?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> blue STI


This is ridiculous. You can see its even starting to rust where they cut the fender or quarter panel in that last picture. They seemingly ruined what looks like a perfectly good STI. and it looks HORRIBLE.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

WINDSORB4TDI said:


> ESCUDO Pikes Peak tribute?


Yes, it’s a LeMons car and it’s awesome.


col.mustard said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry but that’s a win.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

elite.mafia said:


> This is ridiculous. You can see its even starting to rust where they cut the fender or quarter panel in that last picture. They seemingly ruined what looks like a perfectly good STI. and it looks HORRIBLE.


you call it rust. they call it weight reduction.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/FNXOC88


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Good thing that guy grabbed the fog light harness, that could've been an expensive fix


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this duct tape job DIW... or DIR?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Is this duct tape job DIW... or DIR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Somehow it's both.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 79886


that may not be your style, but that’s big pimpin baby.



col.mustard said:


> Is this duct tape job DIW... or DIR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure that’s doing it rozap. 😁


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 79886


Pffft, a grill that magnificent deserves diamond plate, all I see is standard check plate.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Only reason I posed this was because of the zipties on the plate.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WATCH: Vehicle spins donuts in middle of Beltway - WTOP News


A car spun donuts in the middle of the beltway in Prince George’s County Saturday evening.




wtop.com


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 78658
> 
> 
> View attachment 78659
> ...


So you can afford an sti, but can't afford to have the wide body done professionally? I kinda get it when people do it to a '92 civic, but that was actually a nice car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> that may not be your style, but that’s big pimpin baby.


DIS (doing it superfly)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> Is this duct tape job DIW... or DIR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need to sell stiff duct tape with some type of really sticky rust penetrating converter in the glue side to stabilize it better.
And sell it in several popular car colors.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/d8TRKsZ


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/397GJDc


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn... went from donk to doink like that.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i was hoping to see it continue it's transformation into optimus prime. sorta disappoint...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 80896


Getting a little Ace & Gary vibe...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> Getting a little Ace & Gary vibe...


Wasn't my first thought.. but hey, who am I to judge?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ Looks like a Sovereign Citizen nut.

This was a terribly car wash idea.



http://imgur.com/p1WDoZc


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I'm going to guess this guy is more interested in telling me about everything than listening to me about anything.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


The license plate looks shopped. Immensely so.
If the real world vehicle has standard plates, then that takes it down a notch. Sticker nut who leans right.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 81090
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aside from the robot skeleton hands on the side view mirrors, I dig it.


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

this might be the most right thing ever done to a thunderbird of that generation. 


lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 81090
> 
> 
> View attachment 81091
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/Tmzuz4g


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

throttle grotto said:


> this might be the most right thing ever done to a thunderbird of that generation.


2nd generation Chrysler Sebring. I agree somewhat, though. Get that thing painted and I wouldn’t hate it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

He actually moved the van a little.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/B3USv2J


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Ouch was the a Vorsteiner bumper


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/B3USv2J


He lost at least $15k there.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ According to the FCC, the guy's name is Ryan. Jump on a radio and say hi to him.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Yea, I don't see anything wrong other than the soulless hose clamps holding the lights.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Light wiring zip tied to roof racks I guess. And he didn't even bother to cut the excess zip tie ends.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/SkolkC1


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> ^ According to the FCC, the guy's name is Ryan. Jump on a radio and say hi to him.


tell him I said hello.



Egz said:


> Yea, I don't see anything wrong other than the soulless hose clamps holding the lights.


ok then. 



spockcat said:


> Light wiring zip tied to roof racks I guess. And he didn't even bother to cut the excess zip tie ends.


and the cheap “ditch lights” are already ful of moisture m. So useful on his fwd truck.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

The lights don't make sense, but everything else seems pretty standard for short wave.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/SkolkC1


Guy really needs to rotate his tire.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude, where's My Car?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

WTF?!?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
That took a special blend of stupid and handy.
Standy? Hupid?
Reminds me of so many stories.
Like the guy with the huge fancy glass and wood front door that wouldn't open all the way (on brand new house) because it hit the stairs.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/glYc3Z1


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/l9cfLUF


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/0dgeA08


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0dgeA08


The sane part of me says "OMG get out of the road."

But another part of me says "I'm pretty sure I could stop that for her."


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Not worth taking the chance of getting run over. Eventually, something will stop the chaos.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Not worth taking the chance of getting run over. Eventually, something will stop the chaos.


Oh definitely not worth it nor is it safe. Really just a thought exercise, there's just a part of me that loves challenges. At first I was thinking something to put in it's path to chock the wheels, but it goes right up over that curb.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

i take onstar can disable it, shut it off


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/F9jvArF


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/F9jvArF


Wonder if I can talk my wife into me getting a new desk.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/F9jvArF


Nothing wrong with that except every 3-4 years they need to do a facelift and every 6-7 years they have to do a total redo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/6kIHOk6


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/6kIHOk6


Nothing wrong here...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

None of those methods of removing fents posts involve ones that are rotted at ground level and set into 80 pounds of concrete 24 inches down.

I guess no one wants to watch an hour long video of someone smashing away with a San Angelo bar.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stangy said:


> Nothing wrong here...


Video is reversed. BMW owners never pull out.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/nR8KkH5


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I would follow it in hopes that it all comes crashing down after hitting a bump in the road. Impressive how they got it all up there though


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Talk about vintage moving stylez!











It looks like there is some type of platform built up from the cab to the front bumper on the F150. So that did take some planning.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/nR8KkH5



OK Sleuths. Country, city, street location??


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> It looks like there is some type of platform built up from the cab to the front bumper on the F150. So that did take some planning.


Absolutely! As ridiculous as it is, that certainly took some effort and would have come crashing down much earlier had it been just thrown together.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is an interesting new take on the Corvette GS fender strike.. for the Civic SI.
Just wrap the entire front fenders in fake carbon?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And is there anything more sad than seeing a reformed juggalo?
What about family?
of course it could be a repo.
Car Loans, how the f*ck do they work?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ay3vMAG


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/ay3vMAG


I hope he did that just for clicks…


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

stealthboost said:


> I hope he did that just for clicks…


Or he has a jack stand under there.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> OK Sleuths. Country, city, street location??


OK, nobody else has stepped up. So, I will give it a try.

1. We are headed east bound into the morning sun on a major arterial street.
2. Many skyscrapers on both sides of the street.
3. Pickup truck is a Ford with extended cab. These are common in North America, but not Europe or Asia.
4. City bus is a red double decker. It appears to be an Alexander-Dennis Enviro 500 three axle urban bus. This is based on the shape of the tail lights, windows, and engine cooling. Photo is fuzzy, so this is not certain. México City owns a fleet of these Alexander-Dennis buses.
5. Car license plate is fuzzy, but shape and character placement appears to be México.
6. Motorcycle delivery also points to México.
7. Front fender of car appears to be Nissan Tsuru taxi, which also supports México theory.

Therefore, my guess is *México* *City*, headed eastbound on the *Paseo* *de* *la* *Reforma* in the early morning. (Yes, I know, it's a stretch.)

Supporting photos:



















🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> OK, nobody else has stepped up. So, I will give it a try.
> 
> 1. We are headed east bound into the morning sun on a major arterial street.
> 2. Many skyscrapers on both sides of the street.
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> OK, nobody else has stepped up. So, I will give it a try.
> 
> 1. We are headed east bound into the morning sun on a major arterial street.
> 2. Many skyscrapers on both sides of the street.
> ...


I've done some looking but came up empty.

1. My guess was going west bound
2. Golden Eagle is national bird of Mexico, the large Golden Bird like monument/building behind the truck should be a easy find, but I can't find it.
3. The Light Gray building on the right has what looks like a Mexican flag hanging from it
4. Wikipedia Mexico City Busses ; "The most recent line to open was line 7, running for the first time double-decker buses along the city's iconic boulevard, Paseo de la Reforma."
5. Did a search on the file name and found another version with the title "Meanwhile in Mexico City"

Golden monument is in a picture on this website :Frente antiAMLO vuelve a protestar en Paseo de la Reforma


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Excellent.


Click on my above link and you get the google streetview.



BlackMiata said:


> I've done some looking but came up empty.
> 
> 1. My guess was going west bound
> 2. Golden Eagle is national bird of Mexico, the large Golden Bird like monument/building behind the truck should be a easy find, but I can't find it.
> ...


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Torre Caballito; Av. Paseo de la Reforma 10, Tabacalera, Cuauhtémoc, 06030 Ciudad de México, CDMX, Mexico, looking Westbound


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BlackMiata said:


> View attachment 87058
> 
> 
> Torre Caballito; Av. Paseo de la Reforma 10, Tabacalera, Cuauhtémoc, 06030 Ciudad de México, CDMX, Mexico, looking Westbound


Westbound? OK, then it must be evening (low sun), and I was 180 degrees off. Thank you for the update.  

🍺


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Westbound? OK, then it must be evening (low sun), and I was 180 degrees off. Thank you for the update.
> 
> 🍺


 You provided some great hints. 🍻


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Car shopping and ran across this SI..
The ARMOR ALL terrorists strike again!
Who wants a used car like this?????
F**king NASTY.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

It'll wear off.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Excellent.


Nice find. I tried, but google didn't have any matches for yellow bird statue that matched,


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Egz said:


> Nice find. I tried, but google didn't have any matches for yellow bird statue that matched,


I am a “car guy”, but I am actually an enthusiast for cars, trucks, buses, trains, airplanes, and most other forms of transportation. So I narrowed down this scene based on the forms of transportation I could observe. The Ford F150 pickup, the red Alexander-Dennis double decker bus, the courier motorcycle, and the Nissan Tsuru taxi (front fender) all played a part of solving the puzzle. This gave me México City for a general location.

I then needed a street. The sun was low and directly ahead. I (erroneously) assumed I was facing east in the early morning. The street was a major thoroughfare and had to run east and west. Avenida Paseo de la Reforma was the leading contender. Again, I checked the red bus, and a few landmarks. I was fairly certain Paseo de la Reforma was the correct street. The golden eagle statue also helped.

Anyway, this was an interesting challenge. 

🍺


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I am a “car guy”, but I am actually an enthusiast for cars, trucks, buses, trains, airplanes, and most other forms of transportation. So I narrowed down this scene based on the forms of transportation I could observe. The Ford F150 pickup, the red Alexander-Dennis double decker bus, the courier motorcycle, and the Nissan Tsuru taxi (front fender) all played a part of solving the puzzle. This gave me México City for a general location.
> 
> I then needed a street. The sun was low and directly ahead. I (erroneously) assumed I was facing east in the early morning. The street was a major thoroughfare and had to run east and west. Avenida Paseo de la Reforma was the leading contender. Again, I checked the red bus, and a few landmarks. I was fairly certain Paseo de la Reforma was the correct street. The golden eagle statue also helped.
> 
> ...


Well done. TCL never cases to amaze me.

Torre Caballito means Little Horse Tower. I've been in Mexico City often but until someone mentioned it, I had forgotten all about seeing it, and would not have placed it there from memory. There's a lot of weird stuff in the D.F....


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

boogetyboogety said:


> Well done. TCL never cases to amaze me.
> 
> Torre Caballito means Little Horse Tower. I've been in Mexico City often but until someone mentioned it, I had forgotten all about seeing it, and would not have placed it there from memory. There's a lot of weird stuff in the D.F....


Entonces Caballito, y no Aguila.  

🍺


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> It looks like there is some type of platform built up from the cab to the front bumper on the F150. So that did take some planning.


I am actually surprised they had the F150 stacked that high. It is more common to see the older Dina trucks stacked high and grossly overloaded. I couldn’t find a truck photo like some I had seen in person years ago very much overloaded, but this is the style.



















Dina is short for Diesel Nacional. It is a common brand in México.

🍺


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/NuLSDUW


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ Tail of the Dragon?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I am actually surprised they had the F150 stacked that high. It is more common to see the older Dina trucks stacked high and grossly overloaded. I couldn’t find a truck photo like some I had seen in person years ago very much overloaded, but this is the style.


I guess it was mostly just empty furniture, which is not heavy just bulky.
That Ford Lobo has a decent load capacity... maybe 2800 lbs?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> I guess it was mostly just empty furniture, which is not heavy just bulky.
> That Ford Lobo has a decent load capacity... maybe 2800 lbs?


And you may be correct, the load could be within the weight rating of the truck. But, it certainly looks unstable; I wouldn’t want to turn a corner too fast.

You are also correct about the Ford Lobo name. Most people in the US are not familiar with that name.

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> And you may be correct, the load could be within the weight rating of the truck. But, it certainly looks unstable; I wouldn’t want to turn a corner too fast.
> 
> You are also correct about the Ford Lobo name. Most people in the US are not familiar with that name.
> 
> 🍺


I sometimes look at car websites for other counties.. just out of curiosity.
That 10th to 11th gen F150 change was slow.
I guess because so many plants to change over?
So Ford kept making the 10th gen while also making the 10th gen.
In the US, Ford called the 10th gen the F150 "Heritage" during that time.
The 10th gen was also a rather big step up in terms of size/weight/price/available features.
I can see why they decided to make it a new model/trim name in Mexico- to differentiate between the basic 10th gen farm trucks and the fancy new farm owner trucks (a model image thing).
I have actually seen Lobos here on the road (east Tennessee).
We have a significant Hispanic population.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Has anyone solved the DIW Mexican StreetView mystery yet?

Edit, I just realzed it was an answer to an earlier post.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Has anyone solved the DIW Mexican StreetView mystery yet?


We have narrowed it down to Mexico...maybe.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> View attachment 81090
> 
> 
> View attachment 81091
> ...


i know people put sebring seats in corvairs to get a 3 point seat belt but this is ridiculous


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> the courier motorcycle, and the Nissan Tsuru taxi (front fender)


I'm impressed you got those details from a potato camera.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

@McMike said:


> Has anyone solved the DIW Mexican StreetView mystery yet?
> ….


Some person on this forum went through an agonizing process with vehicles and landmarks in the video, and figured out the country, the city, and the street. But then he couldn’t figure out how to tell east from west, so he only gets partial credit.  

🍺


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Egz said:


> I'm impressed you got those details from a potato camera.


The Nissan Tsuru is a very common taxi in Distrito Federal (México City). The two tone paint job was the clue, and it matched the taxi in the photo I posted. Also note the placement of the turn signal and the shape of the fender. This is all clearly visible near the end of the video, as the taxi overtakes from the right rear.

The courier motorcycle is just an additional clue, and could not have solved the mystery by itself.

The red double decker city bus was one of the most important clues. I looked at the bus several times frame by frame for clues to its identity. The video quality did not help. I checked the shape of the tail lights, the engine cooling grills, the windows, the wheel wells, the roof, etc., to determine the make and model. A red London bus was ruled out, due to the Ford full sized pickup truck. Also, the doors are on the wrong side. So, it turned out that México D.F. had purchased a fleet of red Alexander-Dennis three axle double decker buses. I had my match. I posted a better quality photo of a similar bus.

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I present... The Rollbuick!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Don’t like his bars I’m guessing? I’ve seen far more sketchy, and I’m sure McMike has as well.


BRealistic said:


> BRealistic said:
> 
> 
> > I present... The Rollbuick!
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Don’t like his bars I’m guessing? I’ve seen far more sketchy, and I’m sure McMike has as well.


ATGATT


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ATGATT





LT1M21Stingray said:


> ATGATT


at least he has a shirt helmet and goggles on. It hits 55 degrees here and I see squids with flip flops and no shirt. chopper guys aren’t any better.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Definitely not 'wacky' so I'm leaving this here...

'Drunk driver', 32, who said 'f**k the police' and downed tequila and wine during podcast just HOURS before she 'killed cop in a hit-and-run' boasted about carrying a knife, being pro capital punishment and now faces 13 charges and 15 years in jail












> Hours later, Beauvais allegedly got behind the wheel of her Volkswagen and


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

'What did I do? I heard a thump, I knew I hit something, but I didn't know what it was,' she allegedly told the arresting officers. 

Her vehicle swerved around other cars and struck Tsakos head on, throwing the officer 150 feet up into the air, reported the New York Post.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/sjQnJVi


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Instead of a Ferrari F-50, they should have used a Ferrari F-Fjord-ee.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Will move this to the wacky accident thread when it becomes appropriate.









Tesla driver repeatedly spotted in backseat on Autopilot is begging to be arrested


A Tesla driver has been spotted several times over the past week sitting in the backseat while his Tesla Model 3 drives on Autopilot. He appears to get a kick out of people filming him while engaging in this dangerous and illegal driving behavior. Over the last few weeks, the ability to have a...




electrek.co


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I present... The Rollbuick!
> I would love to see how the Buick's unibody was extended to the trailer's frame.
> 
> Doing this on a body-on-frame car is one thing, but with a unibody is another challenge entirely.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@Metallitubby is triggered


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> @Metallitubby is triggered


Nary a bit. Stupidity surrounds us all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Found the people that caused the toilet paper shortage last year. They just heard about the pipeline cyber attack.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

That's only enough petrol to keep their QX80 running for a week


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> That's only enough petrol to keep their QX80 running for a week


They should have brought this


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

2.0_Mazda said:


> That's only enough petrol to keep their QX80 running for a week


Exactly was I was thinking lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Found the people that caused the toilet paper shortage last year. They just heard about the pipeline cyber attack.
> View attachment 89210


+1 for wearing matching pants.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Will move this to the wacky accident thread when it becomes appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/COwMIxADoLE/

*chpgoldengate*

CHP ARRESTS “BACKSEAT DRIVER” FOR RECKLESS DRIVING. 

The California Highway Patrol (CHP) today announced it has arrested 25-year-old Param Sharma for reckless driving of a Tesla while in the backseat on Interstate 80 (I-80) in the Bay Area. Sharma was arrested without incident and booked into Santa Rita Jail on two counts of reckless driving and disobeying a Peace Officer. The Tesla was towed from the scene for evidence and this incident remains under investigation.

On May 10 at approximately 6:34 p.m., the CHP’s Golden Gate Division Communications Center received multiple 9-1-1 calls regarding an individual seated in the backseat of a Tesla Model 3 without anyone seated in the driver’s seat. The vehicle was reported to be traveling eastbound on I-80 across the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge toward the city of Oakland.

An Oakland CHP motor officer at the Bay Bridge Toll Plaza located the Tesla, confirmed that a single occupant was seated in the backseat, and initiated an enforcement stop. The officer observed the individual move into the driver’s seat. The occupant then brought the Tesla to a stop on the shoulder of I-80 eastbound just west of Powell Street, where the officer arrested Sharma.

Prior to this arrest, members of the public had captured video of someone resembling Sharma operating his vehicle in the same reckless manner, and the CHP’s Oakland Area had cited Sharma on April 27 for similar behavior.

The safety of all who share our roadways is the primary concern of the CHP. The Department thanks the public for providing valuable information that aided in this investigation and arrest.

The mission of the CHP is to provide the highest level of Safety, Service, and Security.

#californiahighwaypatrol #chp #chpcareers #chips #chpmadeformore #oakland #baybridge


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TaaT said:


>


I wonder if any manufacturers are considering a kit to convert a Ford Focus Estate into a flat bed truck. It seems there could be a business opportunity for this.  

🍺


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I wonder if any manufacturers are considering a kit to convert a Ford Focus Estate into a flat bed truck. It seems there could be a business opportunity for this.


Interesting you should mention this, this popped up in my facebook feed this morning;


























There's A 6-Wheeled Ford Festiva For Sale In Wisconsin And I Have Questions


You read that headline right. In Wisconsin sits a cherry red Ford Festiva just begging for a new owner. But it’s not just any Ford Festiva as this thing is rocking a flatbed and six wheels. And you can buy it!




jalopnik.com


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Back seat Tesla driver bought another Tesla when he was let out of jail and back seat drove again. Said he'd keep buying Teslas cause he's rich and will keep doing it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393161648983232516


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393161648983232516


This should also qualify to be posted on on the Toyota Camry dent register thread.  

🍺


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Gascon wont do anything so why wouldnt he keep doing it


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

HA! I can't lie, I had an big ICP sticker on the back window of my Nissan Pathfinder back in the day, even when I took the sticker off, every time the rear window would fog up, BOOM! The Great Milenko would appear! No matter how good I cleaned it, it showed up clear as day when fogged over. Would've liked to see the next owner the first time the rear window fogged up! MMFCL



BRealistic said:


> And is there anything more sad than seeing a reformed juggalo?
> What about family?
> of course it could be a repo.
> Car Loans, how the f*ck do they work?
> View attachment 86941


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Great idea. Imagine how much money he is saving not using those overpriced cabin filters! 🤣


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Great idea. Imagine how much money he is saving not using those overpriced cabin filters! 🤣


cabin filters are a hoax, don’t believe the lamestream media.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mark Vier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like Lexuses of that era were not immune to the hatch handle.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

24 year old steals an RV, tries to evade police by driving through backyards.








Suspect arrested after driving stolen RV through backyards trying to evade law enforcement


A man who reportedly attempted to evade authorities Wednesday morning while driving an RV has been arrested, the Summit County Sheriff’s Office reported.




fox8.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mark Vier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have badged it the LexBus


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently it will be impossible for Teslas with FSD to pass an ice cream truck. 🤣


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Should have badged it the LexBus


Or the Lexus 1aB (wannabe)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Apparently it will be impossible for Teslas with FSD to pass an ice cream truck. 🤣


Tell me about Elon's stance on Lidar again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> Tell me about Elon's stance on Lidar again.


Tesla even got rid of radar in their cars and will rely on camera vision for full self drive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Extended swingarm on a Supermoto?? Isn't the whole point of a Supermoto to be very maneuverable in cornering and be able to lift the front wheel?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Extended swingarm on a Supermoto?? Isn't the whole point of a Supermoto to be very maneuverable in cornering and be able to lift the front wheel?


I thought we were all done with that once they all moved to Slingshots.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I thought we were all done with that once they all moved to Slingshots.


It is common here to see extended swingarms on Suzuki Hayabusas or other similar high HP bikes. But on a 400cc DR-Z? And as I trolled FB further there were at least two more that showed up.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The more I look at them the more I kinda dig it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I feel like I see stuff similar to this often-enough... Is the DIW the ratchet straps instead of using turnbuckle chains?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I feel like I see stuff similar to this often-enough... Is the DIW the ratchet straps instead of using turnbuckle chains?


In my country (where these pictures were taken) you cant transport vehicles like this, neither by chain nor by strap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/E8AJa54


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder how much it cost to do this color change paint job.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/E8AJa54











Low Bridge opens up tops of train cars, vehicles destroyed | Car News | Auto123


A video has surfaced of a train losing the rooftops of many of its cars as it passes under a bridge. Auto123 thinks you should see this incredible footage.




www.auto123.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They finally perfected the Tesla Model S


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lumber baja


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

When you skip design school.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

That's in an old Catalog of American Cars.

Mohs. I think he made a handful over the years.

If I recall, the first ones were uglier. Made from corrugated sheet metal.

There was an ever weirder car in the late '50s. It was a "safety car". I don't know if it made it to production but was in one of the car magazines and maybe Popular Science or Popular Mechanics. I thought it was a Dymaxion but those look way better in comparison.

Found it:











It's also mentioned in this web page and there is a color picture of it:

 #9 Aurora Safety Car

Wild & Weird American Cars That Actually Exist (dmarge.com)


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

speechless


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

The non off road tires on a 4 X 4? 

Or maybe I'm blind.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> The non off road tires on a 4 X 4?
> 
> Or maybe I'm blind.


I like that wheel design, but buying a new 4x4 Silverado and getting 22" rims with lower profile all season street tires seems silly at best.
Truck won't even be able to cross the lawn if there is morning dew.
But I am just old.
4x4 trucks need some tire meat.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I wouldn't want aggressive meats that roar down the road but something more functional would be more appropriate on that truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I wouldn't want aggressive meats that roar down the road but something more functional would be more appropriate on that truck.


Yeah, those are normal BRIDGESTONE ALENZA A/S 02 all season highway tires.
Not even Mud/Snow tires.
That's like putting Prius tires on a sports car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Maybe his pickup spends All of the Seasons on a Highway.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> Maybe his pickup spends All of the Seasons on a Highway.


Ok. Then GM should spec a tire that does require a vehicle be in 4x4 just to make it home in the rain because the wet traction is so bad.
(per owner reviews)
Is that better? Lol.
Of course, OEM tires tend to be.. questionable values.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410445580397056002








17 Injured After Planned Detonation Of Seized Illegal Fireworks Ends In Explosion


Federal agents from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Thursday began surveying the damage and reconstructing what led to a Wednesday evening explosion in South Los Angeles that injured 17 people.




losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Um, airbag?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Um, airbag?


It's just metal with some drywall screws being forcibly 'sploded into your face.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> ... drywall screws being forcibly 'sploded into your face.


No worries, it's not the pointy end.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Extended swingarm on a Supermoto?? Isn't the whole point of a Supermoto to be very maneuverable in cornering and be able to lift the front wheel?


What in the actual ****?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> What in the actual ****?


I'm sure this is the next mod for your bike. 🤣


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure this is the next mod for your bike. 🤣


Damn right.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







> 2010 Hyundai Genesis 3.8 Coupe 2D
> $1,234
> *About This Vehicle*
> 
> ...



im maxed out on racing bro.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> im maxed out on racing bro.


I think he/she meant to say that the car you see in the picture is "maxed out" (set to lowest setting) on BC Racing (brand) coilovers.
You need to understand the bro slang, bro 

However, I can not decipher "*duckbill*" . What does that mean?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think he/she meant to say that the car you see in the picture is "maxed out" (set to lowest setting) on BC Racing (brand) coilovers.
> You need to understand the bro slang, bro
> 
> However, I can not decipher "*duckbill*" . What does that mean?


Probably meant ducktail.









and I see what you mean with the coilovers.
Though it's BC Racing, not Racing BC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> What in the actual ****?



Sell your Honda and get back to KTM!!!
2017 KTM 690 DUKE - $6,995


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Sell your Honda and get back to KTM!!!
> 2017 KTM 690 DUKE - $6,995


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a long chain.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> That's a long chain.


I had the same chain on my KTM minus 20 links or so. So stupid.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I mean... I guess you are Escaping when riding in the wooden onesie.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll be Escaping in an urn so a Yugo will do. 

But it will be my last ride so I'd prefer a 911 Turbo S or similar.


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Oakland CHP posts image of Maserati wedged under freeway in crash


The car is owned by the alleged driver's girlfriend.




www.sfgate.com

















> "It was a short-lived pursuit," Officer David Arias, a spokesperson for Oakland CHP, further explained. "He didn't make it far before he exited and as soon as he exited, instead of going straight, he veered left, went off the ramp and then went up the embankment and collided with the underside of the freeway."
> The images show a car wedged under the freeway in a place you'd never think would be accessible to a vehicle.
> "Taking the term 'flying home' a bit too far," the CHP wrote in an Instagram post sharing the images.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

That's..... an impressive amount of lettering decals









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I_see_no_problems_here.jpg









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

col.mustard said:


> I_see_no_problems_here.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exhaust class final project for grade.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Weirdest straight pipe exhaust ever. Not impressed


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

col.mustard said:


>


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Can anyone ID the truck? I don’t recognize the frame.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bubuski said:


> Can anyone ID the truck? I don’t recognize the frame.


Because it's not a truck.

It's a late C3 Corvette (catalyst) with an early transmission crossmember.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Havent seen rice like this in forever. 

Frame mounted wing that would look garish on a pikes peak time attack car, on a bone stock Corolla SE.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> Havent seen rice like this in forever.
> 
> Frame mounted wing that would look garish on a pikes peak time attack car, on a bone stock Corolla SE.


I saw one of these new Corolla hatchbacks last weekend with a roof rack and vintage luggage.
I
Kid
You
Not
.
I like the car... but how did they become TFAF/Hipstermobiles so quickly?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> That's..... an impressive amount of lettering decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra credit because they spelled Michael Irvin's name wrong.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At least it's welded to something half solid. 
I've seen some sketchy stuff. Ha.


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

DerSpiegel said:


> Extra credit because they spelled Michael Irvin's name wrong.


And admit they are the #1 Ass in Dallas.

Edit: they also spelled Moose Johnston wrong.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

I like the Lumina


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

sbarrett4 said:


> And admit they are the #1 Ass in Dallas.
> 
> Edit: they also spelled Moose Johnston wrong.


they also seem to like kicking cowboys as well


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ I find that awesome


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Volvo?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> Volvo?


Built like a tank!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ I find that awesome


You're not wrong.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I bike by this beauty often, need those quick release bumpers in case you need to drive over a curb I suppose. Tbh it would be ok if it was one color, a little lower and on some decent wheels. Alas.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

"Family over everything"
Vin Diesel would be proud


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

It would be ok if it wasn't this car. I can only imagine what kind of quality is on the inside and under the hood.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Race car driver?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

sbarrett4 said:


> And admit they are the #1 Ass in Dallas.
> 
> Edit: they also spelled Moose Johnston wrong.


I love that they got all that Cowboys stuff in there and still kept Altima 2.5. 😂


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Race car driver?
> 
> View attachment 105173


spockcat, is that your reflection? I had you all wrong...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Race car driver?
> 
> View attachment 105173


Shame that they spent all their money on guns and ammo that they have to buy knock off soda at Acme.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

knock off soda 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Race car driver?
> 
> View attachment 105173


Shame they can't spell. 

I don't think the corner will answer the phone.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Shame they can't spell.
> 
> I don't think the corner will answer the phone.


Maybe they are looking for an apex predator?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

well, i do like the part where the guy made his truck look like a Uhaul truck...and then modified it.

that's original.

sorta makes me want to get a Micra and dress it up like a St-Hubert chicken car...and then modify it.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 105618


Ha, I've seen that, I think it's from a vinyl shop or an actual U-Haul franchise. Brilliant troll truck. Everyone thinks it's an actual rental.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Someone didn't verify their route


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> sorta makes me want to get a Micra and dress it up like a St-Hubert chicken car...and then modify it.


Don't be a c0ck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Shame they can't spell.
> 
> I don't think the corner will answer the phone.


There needs to be a middle ground somewhere.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 105618


this one is modded too


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> this one is modded too


Hope they got the insurance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

that has to be a joke


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> that has to be a joke


Yeah, the shoe foot comment makes me think somebody took an old ad and changed the words.
So now* I *am doing it wrong.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2.0_Mazda said:


> that has to be a joke





BRealistic said:


> Yeah, the shoe foot comment makes me think somebody took an old ad and changed the words.
> So now* I *am doing it wrong.


"The Onion" printed press edition, circa 1952


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Big picture of what's being towed?
Empty yard trailer versus a real load...
Amazing just how stupid and stubborn some people can be just to save a bit of cash or time.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

And just one ratchet strap.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 109307


Extremly light steering.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Big picture of what's being towed?


C-clamps


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> Extremly light steering.


I got a load of gravel once (manually doing driveway) in my 73 F150 longbed and the manual steering required zero effort after he accidentally overloaded it (filled up to the top of the bed sides due to overload springs not sagging under load). That's not a good feeling on the road.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Just Another Sweater said:


> And just one ratchet strap.


It looks like it has cut through the first few sheets of drywall. (unless the strap is turned and im blind)


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> It looks like it has cut through the first few sheets of drywall. (unless the strap is turned and im blind)


That thing is just a death ride into a ditch. I hope that's a photoshop and not a real picture.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 109325


Wow that's messing with my brain. Where does the Buick end and the S10 begin?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Wow that's messing with my brain. Where does the Buick end and the S10 begin?


Looks like Grand Prix GTP wheels too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just when you thought vig could be the only crazy person on earth that would put a woodstove in a van for heat, this comes along



https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2017-Ram-ProMaster-2500-Campervan-5013775075





















At least they thought about safety










I guess this makes it worth it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Craftsmanship


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Front has what you expect (stripes, vents, chrome)but couldn't safely get a pic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


>


Kind of reminds me of my neighbor who is a gyno dr. For many hours of his days off, he walks around in his very sunny pool area, shirtless, with a baseball cap turned backwards, squinting without sunglasses. The man is going to have skin cancer and cataracts by 60.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody was going to notice that bug deflector. Lol.
Exterior of car is actually in amazing shape for the age otherwise tho - ignoring al the "bling".


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/eXaDFYK


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/RPiTEOQ


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/mOWyEsB


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NSFW language.



http://imgur.com/e0zsU7J

.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

what is this?
.


http://imgur.com/nmUPA5L


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> what is this?
> .
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nmUPA5L


Looks like some kind of sealer that they would then put stone chips over.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I'd love to see what happened next... Did he turn around and drive back, or did he sit there and get reamed by the road crew?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Looks like some kind of sealer that they would then put stone chips over.


Ya, looks like tar or a sealer before final top coat or something.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> what is this?


Do it yourself tire retreading.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ I'd love to see what happened next... Did he turn around and drive back, or did he sit there and get reamed by the road crew?


Part 2 is on reddit: 








r/IdiotsInCars - Nothing feels better than driving on smooth brand new asphalt. Part2


20,727 votes and 655 comments so far on Reddit




v.redd.it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com







> *Seller's Description*
> 2 Wheel Drive / 2000 Ford Ranger XLT/ 4 cyl. 2.5 liter / 8 plugs/ Champagne Gold, 5 speed, manual transmission, step side, short wheel base, NEW BRAKES on back, FULLY SERVICED, ICE COLD AIR CONDITIONER. VIEW across the river from Wendy's in Whitesburg.* Clean title.*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


He has kept the title in an envelope, in a dust free safe, and hasn't spilled any coffee on it. What's the problem?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> He has kept the title in an envelope, in a dust free safe, and hasn't spilled any coffee on it. What's the problem?


I guess it's possible the airbag was deployed by some other means than the truck hitting something hard.. or the airbag was deployed by a crash and the truck was "fixed" without involving insurance.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I guess it's possible the airbag was deployed by some other means than the truck hitting something hard.. or the airbag was deployed by a crash and the truck was "fixed" without involving insurance.


If the airbag was popped, it doesn't look like it was too hard a hit in the front based on the crossmember looking original.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> If the airbag was popped, it doesn't look like it was too hard a hit in the front based on the crossmember looking original.


True. Possibly jumped then.
Ok, curiosity killed the cat.
I just messaged the seller about the airbag.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> I just messaged the seller about the airbag.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 109325


I don’t hate this, especially if there is a 3800SC under there. Likely not, but to come that far and not would be a waste IMHO.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Quick delivery 

Delivery


http://imgur.com/a/E7anXUQ


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> Quick delivery
> 
> Delivery
> 
> ...


Judging by the camerawork and why this would be happening in a residential neighborhood, and the way that truck bumper dented, I’m calling faaaakeeeeeeee


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGQ said:


> Judging by the camerawork and why this would be happening in a residential neighborhood, and the way that truck bumper dented, I’m calling faaaakeeeeeeee


Why fake? People have their cars shipped north-south, east-west all the time. Pickups and deliveries are made in residential neighborhoods all the time.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's how not to unload a Jaguar F-Type from a car carrier


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Here's how not to unload a Jaguar F-Type from a car carrier


R


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ Yeah that was from back in March.


S1ack said:


> R


I think by posting the months old story they were just showing that the video was legit and not staged.
One issue with IMGUR is reposting.
The top point members all repost others/older all the time.
Makes me question how old something is when I see it there.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I clicked on the Ranger post. I love the truck, but hate that I had to tilt my head left to right repeatedly to view the pictures... Is it really that damn hard to take level photos?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^ Yeah that was from back in March.
> 
> 
> I think by posting the months old story they were just showing that the video was legit and not staged.
> ...


a post with a cursory description of what the video shows doesn’t exactly back anything up for me.
The whole thing looks like it was made with 3D models and the fact there are no people in this video and the shakey camera work make me suspicious.

I’d think the Jaguar bumper would have ripped off taking that kind of fall, not bouncing like a gran turismo 5 model.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGQ said:


> a post with a cursory description of what the video shows doesn’t exactly back anything up for me.
> The whole thing looks like it was made with 3D models and the fact there are no people in this video and the shakey camera work make me suspicious.
> 
> I’d think the Jaguar bumper would have ripped off taking that kind of fall, not bouncing like a gran turismo 5 model.


Or Imgur clips the full video.









Jaguar F-Type Falls From Car Carrier And Slams Into Truck


All in all, we are glad no one was hurt but someone is probably going to be fired after this accident. But someone is probably getting fired.




www.motor1.com


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

It just looks fake to me. If it’s not then great I guess but either way


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

edit.
Just realized the source page I got this from is a few years old now.
Hopefully not a ROZAP.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> red MB


what's the story behind this?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

stolen car?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 113913





col.mustard said:


> what's the story behind this?


Next Dragon Vette?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

MGQ said:


> stolen car?


No.

It's a still from _Gone in 60 Seconds _(the original).

It's a stolen car in the plot so it's "stolen" in the story.

This Mustang was codenamed Elinore.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> No.
> 
> It's a still from _Gone in 60 Seconds _(the better original).
> 
> It's a stolen car in the plot so it's "stolen" in the story.


You would think the police car with the pair of gumball lights on the roof, the gathered crowd and the 1970s vintage cars would tip it off that this is from a movie.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> No.
> 
> It's a still from _Gone in 60 Seconds _(the original).
> 
> ...


Uhh yes, I'm suggesting that the red spray-bombed Mercedes had been stolen.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Edit: my bad 6 day old post reply. of car driving on fresh tar

it is free undercoating.

in my small town most roads are chip sealed. this layer of asphalt then tiny rocks. It holds up well to limited traffic but can be entertaining to turn onto fresh sealing at speed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Everybody exit.... NOW


----------



## richwill262 (Aug 27, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 108828


Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Which has less legroom? 911 Cabrio or the 3rd row of a Tesla Model Y?



















And the 3rd row headrests









Car for short, legless people.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

assuming not photo-shopped that is an interesting work around. Not the way I would have done it (I would have added depth and wheels)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>





Strange Mud said:


> assuming not photo-shopped that is an interesting work around. Not the way I would have done it (I would have added depth and wheels)


At first I thought he cut the garage door. Bu now I realize it looks like the garage door is mostly up, resting on the top of the bed, and he made some kind of wood filler that he puts around the bottom half.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
That's a real issue today with fancy new McHomes having smaller and smaller garages.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> That's a real issue today with fancy new McHomes having smaller and smaller garages.


And trucks the size of small countries.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> At first I thought he cut the garage door. Bu now I realize it looks like the garage door is mostly up, resting on the top of the bed, and he made some kind of wood filler that he puts around the bottom half.


so did I until I thought about opening door.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Egz said:


> And trucks the size of small countries.


Yeah it's easy to forget, but the best selling vehicle in America is also longer than and as wide as a '59 Cadillac. That's kind of insane.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> Yeah it's easy to forget, but the best selling vehicle in America is also longer than and as wide as a '59 Cadillac. That's kind of insane.


I think the 1959 Cadillacs were about 20" shorter than a 2021 F-150 SuperCrew with 6.5' Box. They were about the same width though, without measuring the mirror width.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I think the 1959 Cadillacs were about 20" shorter than a 2021 F-150 SuperCrew with 6.5' Box. They were about the same width though, without measuring the mirror width.


That's why a lot of 50s houses had carports. You need a carport to dock your land yacht.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Can you explain what you are highlighting here?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

do you not see the duct tape on the bumper?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> do you not see the duct tape on the bumper?


Well now that you mention it I see that it could be duct tape.. at first I thought it was strange scrape marks.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

patrikman said:


> do you not see the duct tape on the bumper?












OOps... I missed that too.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

patrikman said:


> do you not see the duct tape on the bumper?


Ummh, but the joke goes, "What do they call duct tape in West Virginia?" "Chrome." 
The plate says Wisconsin. Musta been 'shoped.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> Ummh, but the joke goes, "What do they call duct tape in West Virginia?" "Chrome."
> The plate says Wisconsin. Musta been 'shoped.


They make chrome tape.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Dodgetruck.jpg





BRealistic said:


> ^
> Can you explain what you are highlighting here?


Looks like reflective tape covering what is likely a horribly rusted bumper


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

S1ack said:


> Ummh, but the joke goes, "What do they call duct tape in West Virginia?" "Chrome."
> The plate says Wisconsin. Musta been 'shoped.


Idk, found it on cardomain


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheel Spacer?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Unicorn spotted... This is the first A3RS 3.0T I've ever seen! 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Wheel Spacer?


It's DiGiorno.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Wheel Spacer?


Improperly spaced pepperoni


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Improperly spaced pepperoni


Triggered.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

vortexes help with towing?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 117924



License plate you get for your teenage daughter.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Might not wrong, but looks wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Obviously some kind of emissions test equipment. Thing on the rear window probably takes reference air samples to cancel out possible outside emissions sources.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.


spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Obviously some kind of emissions test equipment. Thing on the rear window probably takes reference air samples to cancel out possible outside emissions sources.


I figured the heater stopped working so they plumbed up some type of exhaust based radiator system.
Probably easier than actually figuring out the real problem.
Seems legit.
.
.
But seriously, good call.
I assume VWAG is really concerned about (getting caught) screwing up emissions again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

APR badge on the right rear deck lid makes me think this is testing an aftermarket tune perhaps?

EDIT: APR Germany is in Waldshut-Tiengen. The WT on the license plate signifies the car is registered in Waldshut, Baden-Württemberg. Open and shut case. This is APR testing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> APR badge on the right rear deck lid makes me think this is testing an aftermarket tune perhaps?


OEM aftermarket from the factory with a dealer warranty extension voided?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If you look closely, you will see the owner rattlecanned the body parts right on the bike and didn't do a very good job masking. Nearly $20k bike.


----------



## tburie. (Apr 9, 2019)

Mercedes transit?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

tburie. said:


> View attachment 118781
> View attachment 118782
> 
> Mercedes transit?


lol yep


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> lol yep


I had to go look up some Sprinter photos to make sure it wasn't a Sprinter. I can't make out what the oval logo says on the back. Maybe the upfitting company?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Something is in the wrong place on this TR7..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't find a video of the commercial to link, but the Ford ad that says something like "At Ford we believe the future belongs to everyone. So we built the new Escape with an available head up display."
There are other versions- but basically at start the same way "we believe the future belongs to everyone. So we totally sell something that has nothing to do with what we just said."
It's the most mind numbingly stupid ad words I have ever heard in my whole entire miserable life.
Which ad agency is responsible for this?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Something is in the wrong place on this TR7..


Ok ummm what though?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

patrikman said:


> Ok ummm what though?


Here is another for comparison. I don't think I see a difference.









 

🍺


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

The TR7 sticker on the hood?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> The TR7 sticker on the hood?


It was made in the UK.
They were just lucky it got on the car somewhere.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Something is in the wrong place on this TR7..


besides the camera angle?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Here is another for comparison. I don't think I see a difference.
> View attachment 120076


TR7 sticker on the hood. Belongs on the trunk. 



Egz said:


> The TR7 sticker on the hood?


Yup 



BRealistic said:


> It was made in the UK.
> They were just lucky it got on the car somewhere.


Lol yup that was always possible w/ British Leyland in the 70s. 



col.mustard said:


> besides the camera angle?


You can still see the TR7 on the hood. This was no show car and not worth more than a quick pic lol. Good enough for DIW


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it really wrong though? And not just DINMS... it's not like it's on the wrong car.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> Is it really wrong though? And not just DINMS... it's not like it's on the wrong car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


IDK... at least it's there imo.
Early Miatas rarely have the MAZDA bumper stick now due to age/repaints (and this sticker used to be really pricey). so like I said.. at lest it's there.
.








.
.
.

*DIW is that X-90 above with the huge rear wing and racing stripe.... imo*


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Back to ACTUALLY "doing it wrong", this dude was just cruising down the highway passing everyone in the righthand lane, with a completely shredded tire. Even had time to look over like "why you filming me, bro?"










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Wife sent this on a grocery run.

I inquired about a Camry dent - alas I think she had departed. Before she could check.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

what's the white car? not a MS3 or Countryman which i thought at first glance


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gHMXkpJ


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/gHMXkpJ


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

this poor car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Ng9fkCo


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Seems on purpose...


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

patrikman said:


> this poor car.


Yeah, those swirl marks are a crime.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Ng9fkCo


Trebuchet. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ Wonder where the oil pickup tube is on that engine.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

From dog dragging its butt to spank me daddy.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Would love to see him try to pull a trailer


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe they are going to full bro-dozer but could only afford one axle at a time.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Would you like to inspect my spare tire before you steal it?  

🍺


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

When a Ford pickup shows its butt to you, it means it likes you.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Swampbuggy style


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

homerdash said:


>


There's a lot going on here. I want to know more.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Swampbuggy style


I want to see the hood stack.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I want to see the hood stack.


I wonder if it rolls coal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I wonder if it rolls coal.


There is one here with a hood stack and it does roll coal.
But it's not on 44" tires though. Lol.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

eh, I kinda like it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, those Tundra wheels are hideous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some Tesla charging stations are now going wireless.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone really didn't want an extended warranty!









Hiker lost on US mountain ignored calls from rescuers because he didn’t recognise the number


Repeated attempts to contact the man missing on Mount Elbert for more than 24 hours went unanswered




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Someone really didn't want an extended warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this speaks to a bigger issue than just him. Our government's refusal to do anything about spam calls is causing a breakdown in systems that rely on phone calls, because people's natural response to getting spam calls is to just stop answering the phone if it isn't somebody they know. I know this is true for me. I won't answer if I don't recognize the number. And then only half the time will bother listening to a voicemail if one gets left.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> I think this speaks to a bigger issue than just him. Our government's refusal to do anything about spam calls is causing a breakdown in systems that rely on phone calls, because people's natural response to getting spam calls is to just stop answering the phone if it isn't somebody they know. I know this is true for me. I won't answer if I don't recognize the number. And then only half the time will bother listening to a voicemail if one gets left.


I have 3 numbers that get forwarded to my phone so I get a ton of junk calls. With my iPhone and T-Mo, they often identify calls as spam calls and I never answer those. Then I get a text message of the voicemail which allows for a preview and a very quick delete without having to take the time to listen to the voicemail. 

But the hiker even ignored text messages, which is pretty dumb.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Someone really didn't want an extended warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing I thought of was "Jeez, what an idiot. You're lost but want answer the phone!??!?!" 

Turns out he wasn't... but why didn't he call where he was staying? 


> The hiker told authorities he had lost his way around nightfall and “bounced around on to different trails trying to locate the proper trailhead” before finally reaching his car the next morning, about 24 hours after setting out on the hike.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Oln4nRN


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> Our government's refusal to do anything about spam calls is causing a breakdown in systems that rely on phone calls, because people's natural response to getting spam calls is to just stop answering the phone if it isn't somebody they know.


If any politian from any party with any other policy ideas about other topics ran on a platform of prioritizing ending these spam calls, I'd vote for them. They even call my desk phone at work and interrupt whatever I'm working on like 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> I think this speaks to a bigger issue than just him. Our government's refusal to do anything about spam calls is causing a breakdown in systems that rely on phone calls, because people's natural response to getting spam calls is to just stop answering the phone if it isn't somebody they know. I know this is true for me. I won't answer if I don't recognize the number. And then only half the time will bother listening to a voicemail if one gets left.


same. the local radio station had one of those "text us for a chance to win $1000, and we'll call you back in 5 minutes if you're the winner" contests about a week ago. wife and I were in the car, I heard the contest jingle and texted, they called back from a number I didn't recognize, I ignored it, they left a message saying I should have answered, wife listened to the voicemail and smacked me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> same. the local radio station had one of those "text us for a chance to win $1000, and we'll call you back in 5 minutes if you're the winner" contests about a week ago. wife and I were in the car, I heard the contest jingle and texted, they called back from a number I didn't recognize, I ignored it, they left a message saying I should have answered, wife listened to the voicemail and smacked me. 🤷‍♂️


Ouch!
I get those calls in waves – I don't get them for a few weeks and then 10x for a few days in a row, so it's likely I would have done the same.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I would have smacked you for texting them at all. 

#spamtext


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/atyNlfu


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/8vlhdec


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/atyNlfu


They'll probably never run a red light again after this kind of timing. 



Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/8vlhdec


This delivery driver must have had one big package for her. 🤣


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I must not be getting all of my benefits with my prime account.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Egz said:


> I must not be getting all of my benefits with my prime account.


You have to pay extra for immediate hand delivery.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

I certainly hoped he delivered the goods.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> I think this speaks to a bigger issue than just him. Our government's refusal to do anything about spam calls is causing a breakdown in systems that rely on phone calls, because people's natural response to getting spam calls is to just stop answering the phone if it isn't somebody they know. I know this is true for me. I won't answer if I don't recognize the number. And then only half the time will bother listening to a voicemail if one gets left.


This topic just came up in an article on Backpacker's website refuting those viral messages to change your phone voice message if you're lost, asking anybody who calls for help, where you are, etc. They basically wrote that if you have battery and a signal, call for help, don't change your damn voicemail message. And if you're lost and the phone rings, answer it. It could be Search and Rescue, and even if it's a warranty-type call, keep punching 0 until you get a body and ask them to call for help for you.









Lost in the Wilderness? Don't Change Your Voicemail.


A post making its way through several social media channels has misleading advice, according to SAR officials.




www.backpacker.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm exhausted


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I'm exhausted


Maybe that’s to direct the smoke when it catches on fire?


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I'm exhausted


That's doing it right, they parked the firecracker outside   

I would have went fake dual tip btw


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Burnette said:


> I would have went fake dual tip btw


I was just thinking the same thing when I finally get my Bolt back. I wonder how little I can spend on chrome tips?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's the perfect EV if you like bolt on mods.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I was just thinking the same thing when I finally get my Bolt back. I wonder how little I can spend on chrome tips?


If you see some on a clapped out old Honda in the Walmart parking lot, just yank on it twice and it will come right off  

Or do this


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

Spotted in traffic today. Seems legit.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Saw yhis3the other day. Going out on a limb and say he probably didn't know he had these brught white lights on, but if this becomes a thing, screw them all 🤣


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/9nhhw0m


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

That guy doesn't know jack!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Range Rover Hired Wyclef Jean To Play A Corporate Event And He Accidentally Dropped The CEO On His Head


Last night, Wyclef Jean was hired as entertainment at the Range Rover Leadership Summit, a corporate event that look place in Los Angeles. But it seems that the Range Rover leadership got a little more entertainment than they bargained for. At some point during the festivities, Wyclef Jean...




www.stereogum.com


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Range Rover Hired Wyclef Jean To Play A Corporate Event And He Accidentally Dropped The CEO On His Head
> 
> 
> Last night, Wyclef Jean was hired as entertainment at the Range Rover Leadership Summit, a corporate event that look place in Los Angeles. But it seems that the Range Rover leadership got a little more entertainment than they bargained for. At some point during the festivities, Wyclef Jean...
> ...


"Old ass man faceplants after not putting legs down after piggyback ride" FTFY


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

spockcat said:


> That guy doesn't know jack!


...but he does, somehow, know alignments. I thought it was just bad image quality at first, but it appears as though he was able to get that tire PERFECTLY SMOOTH before needing to swap it out. BRAVO!!!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/9nhhw0m


The picture is blurry but does it show him breaking the lugs loose before jacking?

That's DIR.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Loosen, correct. They almost look like they were removed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The picture is blurry but does it show him breaking the lugs loose before jacking?
> 
> That's DIR.


Click on the picture. This is a video.



Egz said:


> Loosen, correct. They almost look like they were removed.



Almost? All 5 lug nuts are on the ground in the video. He removed the wheel from the rotor bolts and it dropped several inches, almost on his fingers.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/9nhhw0m


I cringed at first, thought his fingers got stuck between.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Popped up in my FB feed. Don't think it's been here.

You might think it's DINMS.









Until you see how you shift it.









Best comment: "Dick Shift"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Almost? All 5 lug nuts are on the ground in the video. He removed the wheel from the rotor bolts and it dropped several inches, almost on his fingers.


Ah, the fault of filming vertically. I didn't scroll all the way down and my monitor clipped them off.


----------



## ONE8TURBSKI (Mar 17, 2021)

Surf Green said:


> Popped up in my FB feed. Don't think it's been here.
> 
> You might think it's DINMS.
> View attachment 134101
> ...


I expect a build like that to use nothing but Sony Xplod, yo. 



I'm guessing the operating experience is similar to Mr. Garrison's It


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Popped up in my FB feed. Don't think it's been here.
> 
> You might think it's DINMS.
> View attachment 134101
> ...


I need to see pics of the Rube Goldberg steering linkage before I can fully pass judgment.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

All that work and somehow that  gas pedal made it through final QC???


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

You'd think if they had the ability to move the steering linkage they would have been able to move the gearshift so it's not underneath the steering wheel


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

most people would be rapidly pulling their hand out....

Who has 2 thumbs and only 4 fingers?

#thisguy


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Click on the picture. This is a video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy carp. I didn't know it was a video. Never Mind.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Ufwz7gm


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Ufwz7gm


Easy to judge from afar, but let’s not lose our heads over it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/z8L58mM


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I did not know they made AWD models. Maybe I did, probably forgot they existed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TIL there is a tire called _*MuchoMacho*_.
I wonder if it comes with a Slim Jim.


Autotrader - page unavailable


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> TIL there is a tire called _*MuchoMacho*_.
> I wonder if it comes with a Slim Jim.
> 
> 
> ...


These are the only tires El Macho uses


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's old.. and still just as sad.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm inspired. I'll never say yes to terrorists ever again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They almost got to their destination successfully.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/wE6cVqg


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I scrolled past this and just rolled my eyes… but then my neighbor text me asking how many volts my Volts Wagen has.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> They almost got to their destination successfully.


This happens almost monthly at that specific wal-mart, vision center appt or not. There’s actually a fb group for it. 






Auburn Walmart Yellow Pole | Facebook


I am the Auburn Walmart Yellow Pole. Fear me.




www.facebook.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/wE6cVqg


Not gonna lie, kind of want to accidentally do this on purpose next time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/iIthDlx


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ No engine in the Vette must have set the weight balance pretty far back... I wonder if the rear transaxle (am I correct?) was still installed?


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

DrewSXR said:


>


That doesn't make sense. I could see the outer panel or door handle but not the entire door. 

Looks made up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> That doesn't make sense. I could see the outer panel or door handle but not the entire door.
> 
> Looks made up.


I can't bear to see staged crap presented as real life.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/iIthDlx


"Eff that, I'm outta here..."


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/iIthDlx



OOOOOF...


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Eff that, I'm outta here..."


My mind went with that ad campaign. "Wanna get away?".


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Saw this the other day, to be fair it's DINMS








That is in fact a Malibu. The little exhaust tips had a matching pair on the other side. I genuinely wonder if this is tongue in cheek or not


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

euromk3g.tm said:


> OOOOOF...


They probably called the owner and told them to make an insurance claim on the owner's insurance.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

36 hp?


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

DneprDave said:


> 36 hp?


im not expecting too much of anything from that thing


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Kinda looks like a morgan. Classic cars in the parade?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Flagler Beach's Christmas Parade Lights Up in Fiery End Amid Throngs. No One Hurt. | FlaglerLive


A 1930s Jaguar replica caught fire at Flagler Beach's Holiday Parade, ending the festivities three quarters of the way through. No one was hurt as firefighters, some of them who'd been part of the parade, jumped into the fray and quickly controlled the scene.




flaglerlive.com





Based on the parade manifest, the vehicle, “a true automobile legend,” was an exact replica of a 1930s jaguar SS 100, driven by Ken Aston.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

euromk3g.tm said:


> View attachment 139269
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139273


looks like they could have saved up a ton of money by starting with a Morgan Aero. Yikes.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Flagler Beach's Christmas Parade Lights Up in Fiery End Amid Throngs. No One Hurt. | FlaglerLive
> 
> 
> A 1930s Jaguar replica caught fire at Flagler Beach's Holiday Parade, ending the festivities three quarters of the way through. No one was hurt as firefighters, some of them who'd been part of the parade, jumped into the fray and quickly controlled the scene.
> ...


Better than some kit cars but not even close to being an "exact replica".

There were very expensive replicas made using Jaguar engines and mechanical bits with exact copies of everything else. Those replicas are six figure cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Porsche drivers sentenced for speeding at more than 100mph in YouTube video


Timur Khayrov and David Murray, both 30, drove from their homes in Scotland to North Wales in March last year to record footage for a YouTube channel.




news.sky.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/panWi8w


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/panWi8w


That is just stupid to even attempt. It was obvious that the water was too deep and fast.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/panWi8w


An insurance fraud attempt? That was beyond stupid. Or maybe the guy forgot he's driving his A3 and not the ZIL 6x6 truck he usually does.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/panWi8w


Wow that was a waste of a nice-looking Audi. Even if the car had maintained traction, the engine would certainly be hydro-locked. 🙁

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hopefully that guy hasn't procreated yet. Stop the bad genes now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Carolina has moved to Florida


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Imagine paying all that money just to look like a doofus.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Imagine paying all that money just to look like a doofus.


The camber gang kids send their regards.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/09fX5dK


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> The camber gang kids send their regards.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know people hate to hear it.. but just make it illegal to have any vehicle on the beach unless emergency/government. Protecting the environment is way more important than appeasing lazy entitled people.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Who the **** drives an RV on the beach? Come on folks.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Where is Matt's Off Road Recovery when you need him, that would've been another $10-$15k of AAA money in his pocket.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

The stupidness is astounding!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Who the **** drives an RV on the beach? Come on folks.



Apparently at that location in Texas you can camp on the beach. But you have to watch the tides when you show up to camp at low tide and wake up at high tide in the morning.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Apparently at that location in Texas you can camp on the beach. But you have to watch the tides when you show up to camp at low tide and wake up at high tide in the morning.


It's illegal to abort your campsite after six hours.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And so it starts

































sorry, can't post a direct link to the page due to the 4 letter word in the URL.

www.reddit.com/r/Sh!tty_Car_Mods/comments/rl1kpt/a_friend_of_mine_whos_modding_a_c8_corvette_not/

replace the ! with i


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^sometimes a fresh take on styling requires working outdoor with 4x4 lumber


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> And so it starts
> View attachment 142168
> 
> View attachment 142167
> ...


Guy definitely has a type.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

rs4-380 said:


> Guy definitely has a type.


Type Too Plywoodus


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Type Too Plywoodus


I See at least 3 backdated vettes in the background


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this what Nader was talking about when he wrote "Unsafe at any speed"?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Impressed with bed side strength.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> C8 home-made body kit


I was unaware that VigorousZX moved.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really DIW. But an interesting video. The real action starts at 5:15.














Watch: Unhappy Tesla owner decides to blow up his car on YouTube


Back in the day, when an item you purchased wasn’t up to snuff your only real options were to bicker




www.autocar.co.nz


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/WHKjRFR


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 142259


holy ****, I swore I was on page 2 for a few mins there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> holy ****, I swore I was on page 2 for a few mins there.


Ah.. is it that old?
Sorry if so.
You could have just ignored it tho. lol.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Ah.. is it that old?
> Sorry if so.
> You could have just ignored it tho. lol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Traffic jam in Boring tunnel in Las Vegas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479123676817764352
If only there was a way for the vehicles to carry more than a few people, run on a regular schedule and be linked.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

"Got all parts need to be finished".
Yeah right, good luck shoehorning all the gen1 CC front end onto the gen2 CC.  





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Matt's recovery, that'll be $7800 on your AAA card.



http://imgur.com/fZTQ7IX


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/9x5bC9Y


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> Matt's recovery, that'll be $7800 on your AAA card.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fZTQ7IX


Hmmm.... Does Matt's Recovery handle a Lada Niva?  

🍺


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> Matt's recovery, that'll be $7800 on your AAA card.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fZTQ7IX


Guess the damage? 😂


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

Burnette said:


> Guess the damage? 😂


Few hundred bucks is my guess.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

GermaniuM said:


> Few hundred bucks is my guess.


A Lada damage.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Vvhencb


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/Gb2RNPP


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/R5DWj3w


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/vjTHsMl


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/vjTHsMl


Looks like Ram chassis cab diesle set up to tow a 5th wheel trailer that also has a sleeper cab so the driver can pull over and get some rest without having to go to hotels. Not sure why it is DIW?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow. Hard to believe a Ram owner would do over the top mods to make everybody look at them.
/sarcasm


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone is already working on a C2 kit for the current Corvette. I was getting worried no one was on top of this yet.

This gallery is right out of a VigorousZX thread. 





Facebook







www.facebook.com



























Delahaye USA - Recreating the Most Beautiful Cars in the World


Recreating The Most Beautiful Cars In The World - Delahaye USA




delahayeusa.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Just one day?


http://imgur.com/a/pVdps5d


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/6oAWF77


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/BKItKQU


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^









I guess the RV's frame was gone and they discovered it was the same wheelbase as that Lincoln?



http://imgur.com/HjGhpbt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 159406




Looks like 24 useless inches.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/qvcFMAQ


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like somebody jumped their truck.
Edit - could also be a case of "oh.. two lug nuts per wheel is plenty to just drive this truck across town." since I don't see any obvious damage other than the wheels being screwy.
I came home one day after work to a tow truck, police officer, and a Nissan Stanza blocking my driveway with it's nose on the pavement and both front space saver wheels bent because they used two lugs per wheel. Surprising how fast that can happen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

/\ That a wrong master flex right there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure about this one...


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Party on, Garth.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/WzhNvCm


----------



## TheExile69 (Mar 14, 2017)

When there's no clickidy-click, ugga-dugga.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/WzhNvCm


No surprise, it's Miami.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/WzhNvCm


I'm not saying what he's doing is right I'm just saying I understand. 😁


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TheFrank said:


> Party on, Garth.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Caught this on my way to work today.

Since the quality isn't the best: heart shaped exhaust tips, brazzers license plate frame, burrito license plate, "Sad Girls" & "I eat booty" sticker on rear glass.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/9qlDTpu


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/9qlDTpu


I've always been a tuck>poke kind of guy. I don't see the problem here.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

4-wheel steer, now available on your Geo Metro.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Is this the "Jeep Thing" they're talking about?



http://imgur.com/4czhjuv


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Is this the "Jeep Thing" they're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4czhjuv


How little Jeep Renegades are made.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 168008


honda del sol unibody + *__* front end?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ginster86roc said:


> honda del sol unibody + *__* front end?


edit: 1995 Ford Explorer.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> edit: 1995 Ford Explorer.
> 
> View attachment 168080



cannot unsee it now!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Honestly the execution is not bad. More DINMS.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> Is this the "Jeep Thing" they're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4czhjuv


at least it was easy to see who won.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone finally did it. Someone finally managed to create something that I can't find a single nice thing to say about. 










Take a guess at what this is before you hover over this link.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Someone finally did it. Someone finally managed to create something that I can't find a single nice thing to say about.


I like the walkway and stone wall.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> I like the walkway and stone wall.


I was transfixed by those, and thought I'd post something clever. Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Someone finally did it. Someone finally managed to create something that I can't find a single nice thing to say about.


I like it as a way to test a car crusher you are thinking of buying.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> I like the walkway and stone wall.


The grass looks nice too.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Someone finally did it. Someone finally managed to create something that I can't find a single nice thing to say about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have NEVER guessed what that actually was.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


When you drive all day for a living you need a snack every once in a while.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Saw this while getting gas the other day.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Rusty cab and bed mounts.

The amount of rusted out trucks that are less than 20 years old is astounding. Sometimes they are less than 10 years old. GM, Ford, and Dodge just don't give a damn about corrosion resistance.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 169776


So you're finally showing us your car? Nice.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

DIW or DIR?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Wow! Someone finally bought @LT1M21Stingray's couch. 😁


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

^ also needs to be added to the "Bored GFs in Cars" thread


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That is sofa king stupid.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> That is sofa king stupid.


It's Rich Benoit's (Rich Rebuilds) I8 with a pallet mounted to a ski rack so nothing scratched the car. They were hauling the couch on his Hummer and they decided to run used fryer oil with no warming element. The Hummer wouldn't start so he brought the most expensive EUV he had 😁


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Sheikh creates enormous driveable Hummer (with a TWO-STOREY interior)


The behemoth boasts a height of 21.6ft (6.6m), a length of 46ft (14m) and a width of 20ft (6m), and it is fully drivable.




www.dailymail.co.uk













That weld repair is Doing It Wrong. Cut some new steel instead of cheaping out, bazillionaire!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


>


Doin it right, from what I can see 

Edit to add:








Police officer in Georgia resigns after reported sex video


A Georgia police officer has resigned after he was reportedly caught having sex on the job.




www.fox5ny.com




THAT'S A COP!


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

solarboy said:


> Doin it right, from what I can see
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> ...


From the news report:
"A man who works on telecommunications towers was high above the scene and posted video in what has become a viral TikTok video."

let's hope that's the only thing that's gone viral.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

At least that clears up what I was supposed to be looking at.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


>


bus full of gamblers


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

lord humongous style


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/wEXuH9D


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

solarboy said:


> Doin it right, from what I can see
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> ...


Should have hired a private dick for proper protection!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wEXuH9D


How... how is that even possible?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> How... how is that even possible?


absolutely no idea


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> absolutely no idea


Two lug holes are really shiny- suggesting it had just two lugs/studs on it and they broke off maybe.
Truck must have a decent LSD to even move like that.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wEXuH9D


Old School Gear Reduction


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

solarboy said:


> Old School Gear Reduction


They are just trying to get through the daily grind.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> They are just trying to get through the daily grind.





https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/dad-jokes.9500164/#post-115481164


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> How... how is that even possible?


This, but without the gears, rusty metal on rusty metal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> This, but without the gears, rusty metal on rusty metal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jeep has a new option on their order page.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Troopers arrest Florida driving instructor for DUI


A driving instructor is facing DUI charges after allegedly driving with a blood alcohol content that is nearly three times the legal limit in Florida.




www.fox13news.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Troopers arrest Florida driving instructor for DUI
> 
> 
> A driving instructor is facing DUI charges after allegedly driving with a blood alcohol content that is nearly three times the legal limit in Florida.
> ...


Part of me is laughing and part of me is disgusted.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> Troopers arrest Florida driving instructor for DUI
> 
> 
> A driving instructor is facing DUI charges after allegedly driving with a blood alcohol content that is nearly three times the legal limit in Florida.
> ...


Teaching them how to drive drunk?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Our design department's logo....











BRealistic said:


> View attachment 172366


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

First thought was Covid-19 viruses.
(the gears are not meshed together like gears)
Family member of owner designed that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

solarboy said:


> Teaching them how to drive drunk?


Figure in FL they are probably going to be driving drunk or stoned. Might as well have a teacher who is well versed with the practice.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> First thought was Covid-19 viruses.
> (the gears are not meshed together like gears)
> ...


I don't care who designed it. NOBODY looked at that when they were installing it and thought: "Huh, our gears don't mesh"?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> Our design department's logo....
> View attachment 172986





solarboy said:


> I don't care who designed it. NOBODY looked at that when they were installing it and thought: "Huh, our gears don't mesh"?


That's one lazy "design" department.











GearBox Font | Gaut Fonts | FontSpace


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

AdrockMK2 said:


> That's one lazy "design" department.


Well, sh*t.... This explains all the things.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Surf Green said:


> Well, sh*t.... This explains all the things.


It looks like they developed/stole a font with gears as the background and called it a day


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> Our design department's logo....
> View attachment 172986


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> Well, sh*t.... This explains all the things.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/QiPphUL


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

great...so now I am going to think about shopping cart wheels and heat build-up in the bearings.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Strange Mud said:


> great...so now I am going to think about shopping cart wheels and heat build-up in the bearings.


Oh, this. When one of those wheels self-destructs catastrophically, the cart and the rider are going to tumble at speed and become a giant traffic pinball


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> great...so now I am going to think about shopping cart wheels and heat build-up in the bearings.


But the rain is both lubricating and cooling the bearings. 🤣


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> But the rain is both lubricating and cooling the bearings. 🤣


Which were designed and engineered for walking speed at best, and even then, at least one of the four eventually goes cattiwampus in normal grocery store duty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

boogetyboogety said:


> Which were designed and engineered for walking speed at best, and even then, at least one of the four eventually goes cattiwampus in normal grocery store duty


Maybe he upgraded the bearings to ABEC 9 rated bearings and heavy duty wheels?


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

boogetyboogety said:


> Oh, this. When one of those wheels self-destructs catastrophically, the cart and the rider are going to tumble at speed and become a giant traffic pinball


Clearly in the running for a Darwin Award


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> Our design department's logo....
> View attachment 172986


Oh, come on. They could've at _least_ done this, right? Right? (Sorry, I ran out of time to do "DEPT".  )


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

But_why.gif


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BlackMiata said:


> Clearly in the running for a Darwin Award


I’m Johnny Knoxville , and welcome to Jackass.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> But the rain is both lubricating and cooling the bearings. 🤣


I'm enough of a geek that I had thought about this.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Strange Mud said:


> I'm enough of a geek that I had thought about this.


Yep. Me, too!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, this one was interesting. 🤔


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Bo and Luke approve.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Bo and Luke approve.


Just two good ol' boys never meaning no harm.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 173515
> 
> 
> 
> But_why.gif


Is Fesiks posting engine designs again?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Bo and Luke approve.


What would happen if Bo and Luke _actually_ tried it without Hollywood experts:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Just two good ol' boys never meaning no harm.


_"witnesses reported hearing Dixie horns play before the crash occurred"   _


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Browsing used truck ads again and ran across this gem
Can't find Mazda truck parts to fix your truck after a crash?
Just use Ranger parts.
What could go wrong?
Yeesh.
It's like a two person into one mutant after an experiment fail in a sci-fi/horror show.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Senior Member said:


>


"I'm going to design a new kit car."
"You'll need a French Curve"
"...What the hell is a French Curve? Just hand me that ruler"


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Senior Member said:


>


He's a Transformers fan, I'm not judging. Needs a bosozoku tailpipe to complete the look. <shrug>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 173515
> 
> 
> 
> But_why.gif


LOL, I love that.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Always remember to set your hand brake when parking.


http://imgur.com/a/GfCbWZs


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> Always remember to set your hand brake when parking.


Used car values being what they are, the car is probably still worth something.
That's likely just good driving habits subconsciously kicking in. 
OR he's done that before 😁


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

MY GOD








The vehicle apparently started out life as a 2003 Volkswagen New Beetle with a 90 horsepower TDI engine and a five-speed stick.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

You know, its 80% okay. Kind of confused why they felt like they needed a Ford front end swap. But I have a bone to pick about the interior


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Someone was dropped on their head as a child. I do find it oddly humerous.
You definitely won't see yourself coming.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> Someone was dropped on their head as a child. I do find it oddly humerous.
> You definitely won't see yourself coming.


I'm not a fan but the car was probably a parts car before modification. Other than the steering wheel nonsense and it being ugly it's just someone dinms.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm curious to know what they used for a roof? Where do these t-tops come from? What is the center mounted high brake light from?

Edit: Didn't read the entire jalopnick article. Found this: T-Top roof off of a Z31 300ZX. A high-mounted brake-and-bed light from a pickup truck has been craftily molded into the roof behind that.

The level of body work to blend all that together is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> Someone was dropped on their head as a child. I do find it oddly humerous.
> You definitely won't see yourself coming.


Well played.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/a3wMdBS


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/a3wMdBS


I GOT THAT ON VIDEO!


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

This just in


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

philf1fan said:


> This just in
> View attachment 176001


Is this a Breast Enhancement ad?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

solarboy said:


> Is this a Breast Enhancement ad?


I thought the same thing.
And it's a good thing they scribbled out the license tag.
Normal people just driving in traffic deserve anonymity!
Lol.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

solarboy said:


> Is this a Breast Enhancement ad?


Kind of...



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/meet-london-rapper-taddy-so-baddy-1.6367392


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I thought the same thing.
> And it's a good thing they scribbled out the license tag.
> Normal people just driving in traffic deserve anonymity!
> Lol.


I did that, out of compassion for the less fortunate


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder what the top speed of a caster wheel is?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/a3wMdBS


Some people say bad luck comes in cycles


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Kind of...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/meet-london-rapper-taddy-so-baddy-1.6367392


Canadian Rap


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 176123
> 
> 
> I wonder what the top speed of a caster wheel is?


I wonder where the boat fell off


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

solarboy said:


> I wonder where the boat fell off


"If you can read this, the boat fell off"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

solarboy said:


> Canadian Metal


Fixed.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/dZBtOBh


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/dZBtOBh


We deliver your car in 28 minutes OR WE BLOW IT UP


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

a) they're asking almost the original msrp (so sick of this used car market right now)
b) everything glued to it
2010 vw jetta - auto wheels & tires - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/j7TtQgu


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/j7TtQgu


Trucks are so cute when they try to stay awake. It's ok - lay down, big fella


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't know if it was already posted in this huge thread....


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Chris_V said:


> Don't know if it was already posted in this huge thread....
> 
> View attachment 177708


Steel store display shelving ???


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

philf1fan said:


> Steel store display shelving ???


And a lot of labor


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Chris_V said:


> Don't know if it was already posted in this huge thread....
> 
> View attachment 177708


You know the pure weight of that shelf is probably making enough "down force" he/she wants 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> You know the pure weight of that shelf is probably making enough "down force" he/she wants
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



They could always add stuff on the shelves and add more weight.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> You know the pure weight of that shelf is probably making enough "down force" he/she wants
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


"You know the pure weight of that shelf is probably making enough "down force" they want" would be grammatically correct for he or she or even if their preferred pronoun happens to be "they".


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> "You know the pure weight of that shelf is probably making enough "down force" they want" would be grammatically correct for he or she or even if their preferred pronoun happens to be "they".


grammar prophylactics


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/j7TtQgu


Did it roll because he hit something?


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

GarageBoy said:


> Did it roll because he hit something?


He cut the corner too soon and the trailer cut across a ditch, pulling it over to the right


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

What's with all the steam? Overheated trying to pull the trailer out of the ditch?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Chris_V said:


> Don't know if it was already posted in this huge thread....
> 
> View attachment 177708


So nobody's going to say anything about the green overspray on the tire?, hmm.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

dviking mk2 said:


> So nobody's going to say anything about the green overspray on the tire?, hmm.


With respect to the overspray; Dr. Seuss would say *“From there to here, from here to there, overspray is everywhere!” *


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

solarboy said:


> grammar prophylactics


I have _The Little, Brown Handbook _but thanks. I do look up grammar online if something just looks wrong.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

thegave said:


> What's with all the steam? Overheated trying to pull the trailer out of the ditch?


I initially thought he was smoking the far tires trying to move the truck but it does look more like steam. 
The truck looks mighty twisted that maybe it broke a fitting or hose? It happened too fast for it to be an overheating thing.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Rocks!


http://imgur.com/a/DfZPJcL


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> Steel store display shelving ???


Wingo tribute in progress.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^the best part of all that is the 1.25” to 2” adapter 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


>


This is like the suburban version of TruckNutz


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The huge trailer it's pulling is just a mirage.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/9yiYLbl


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TCL member!

Oops


http://imgur.com/a/hLyl6xi


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

AMC did it wrong by not producing this beauty. 4wd, turbo, and sexy space-ship looks









AMC MiniVan


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

solarboy said:


> AMC did it wrong by not producing this beauty. 4wd, turbo, and sexy space-ship looks
> View attachment 180569
> 
> 
> AMC MiniVan


They need a giant _Monty Python _animated foot to squish it.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ummm... I would rock the ever-loving crap out of that!


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

solarboy said:


> AMC did it wrong by not producing this beauty. 4wd, turbo, and sexy space-ship looks
> View attachment 180569
> 
> 
> AMC MiniVan


Big negative offset on those wheels. Love the look.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

VQVW said:


> Big negative offset on those wheels. Love the look.


Funky - and squat so you could drive on a beach! As long as the windows were tinted, that thing would ROCK!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

new employee checking a tire for leaks at the tire shop.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh Jaguar. I wonder what that module controls?


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

solarboy said:


> AMC did it wrong by not producing this beauty. 4wd, turbo, and sexy space-ship looks
> View attachment 180569
> 
> 
> AMC MiniVan


Kind of has a Pope-mobile vibe.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Easter egg


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

“He's not at fault. I mean, I heard differently and I heard the bus was at fault,” said a woman who identified herself as the wife of Perez.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

No mention of lights/stop signs. If they were doing 100+ yeah even if the bus had the stop much of the blame on Mustang but details are lacking

EDIT: Willing to wager yeah the Stang was racing and is 95% at fault


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Having the "right-of-way" is not an absolute. It also requires you to be traveling reasonably close to the posted speed limit. Knocking a school bus over implies they were not.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Sound on.
They just left a huge pit there


http://imgur.com/a/Sj9XRRR


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Sound on.
> They just left a huge pit there
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Sj9XRRR


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw this poser over the weekend. It looked like a very base model 5 series from other angles.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

lightbars on roof racks and dually wheels & tires... But why?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> lightbars on roof racks and dually wheels & tires... But why?
> 
> View attachment 182137
> 
> ...


He surely doesn't have any oversteer!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably staged like everything else on TikTok.






SuKu522 (@suku1210) 's videos with original sound - SuKu522 | TikTok


556.3K Likes, 18.5K Comments. TikTok video from SuKu522 (@suku1210). original sound - SuKu522.




www.tiktok.com





Found the original video on YT from 2 years ago. Still say staged.


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

amusante1002 said:


> Saw this poser over the weekend. It looked like a very base model 5 series from other angles.


Given the handcut exhaust opening and mismatching tips, I 'm surprised they actually even bothered to connect them at all.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 182966


Screw the El Camino! I WANT A VETTE, DAMMIT!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Clearly this is not his first Rodeo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523736887562698753
Before you say that is legal, the truck is rated to carry 2850 lbs. The Rodeo is 3923 lbs.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

In the middle of the damn freeway!


http://imgur.com/a/PoOMW0B


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> In the middle of the damn freeway!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PoOMW0B


NOW GET BACK IN THE DAMN CAR


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

solarboy said:


> NOW GET BACK IN THE DAMN CAR


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

"Come on boeeezzzz" said grandpa.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 184666


Only 2 things come from Texas, this Audi has both.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 184666


All hat, no cattle


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 184666


Where do you get your beef?
Aldi.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 184666


Goes with the angry eye DRLs.

If my car had weird DRLs (like most cars do now), I'd just disable them.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Those horns tales up a whole square meater of driver visibility.
A pig might squeal.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/JAJB3vc


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/JAJB3vc


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


> View attachment 185371
> View attachment 185370
> View attachment 185369
> View attachment 185368
> ...


I just wish I could see what color it is


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

TaaT said:


> View attachment 185371
> View attachment 185370
> View attachment 185369
> View attachment 185368
> ...


They would probably make more money renting this as an Airbnb "experience" or Instagram backdrop.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Free wash with every fill-up?



http://imgur.com/a/HKjEVh8


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> Free wash with every fill-up?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/HKjEVh8


We really do need to thin the herd a bit


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Well staged trolling.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm going with fake on the gasoline washing video. Liquid seems too clear.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Well staged trolling.


The coils in the hose are a bit of a giveaway, but the overall effect is excellent.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/U7XXJ62


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Instant Karma, more detail on the video; "Karma stepped in and really said 'my pleasure'": Woman gets out of car to allegedly argue with Chick-fil-A worker in drive-thru—but she leaves car in drive


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

How can anyone get mad at a Chick-fil-A worker? They are quite possibly the most pleasant people in the service industry.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> How can anyone get made at a Chick-fil-A worker? They are quite possibly the most pleasant people in the service industry.


No joke. I may not always agree with their corp politics but I wish all retail operations had their level of customer service.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> How can anyone get mad at a Chick-fil-A worker? They are quite possibly the most pleasant people in the service industry.


Maybe if you're a chicken?


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Maybe if you're a chicken?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/3oaQLir


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/HdflB7K


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/3oaQLir


fentanyl zombies


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's actually really sad.
Wtf would anybody want to be like that?


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> That's actually really sad.
> Wtf would anybody want to be like that?


We treat mental illness like leprosy and these people are left to their own self-medication.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DIW New Car Dealership Edition.
I highly doubt this "repair" happened at the factory or port.









Buying a new car from the dealer won’t save you from a buying a wreck… #shorts


This car was purchased new from the dealer with just six miles on it. It appears it took less than six miles to wreck it. Accidents happen but the work tha...




youtube.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

update


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/kmQvcAp




http://imgur.com/aLDDI14


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

When I see those type videos I assume hit and run. Maybe DUI/drugs.
Then claim it was stolen.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> When I see those type videos I assume hit and run. Maybe DUI/drugs.
> Then claim it was stolen.


D. All Of The Above


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

solarboy said:


> D. All Of The Above


I wouldn't want to give the D to any of them.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

At least their hazards are on.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TheFrank said:


> At least their hazards are on.


Hazard a guess - do any vehicles do that automatically after a crash?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Hazard a guess - do any vehicles do that automatically after a crash?


that thing you did there....i saw it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ginster86roc said:


> that thing you did there....i saw it.


I am no gladiator for road justice though.


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

at least the driver of the camera car was able to dodge it and not get rammed. 
i'm just trying to stay true to the *"doing it wrong-thread?"*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

To me, this is the "try to do a rolling burnout in a Mustang leaving a car show" for motorcycles.
Way to destroy a nice bike showing off you dipsh!t.



http://imgur.com/1vTeQx5


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

at the end: "woooo!"


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Way to destroy a nice bike showing off you dipsh!t.


wasn't the OG rider's intention, surely.



what seems to fit aptly here is the age-old...tried-and-true...always sweetly satisfying adage:

"play stupid games, win stupid prizes"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ginster86roc said:


> wasn't the OG rider's intention, surely.


I doubt anybody showing off to a crowd intends to destroy their vehicle.
Unless you are known for that type of thing.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

So much DIW in this photo, but look at the reflection of that guy's pasty leg!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/ogZGkGA


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ogZGkGA


"Hopes and Dreams, Jimmy. Hopes and Dreams"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

instant karma


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/VXCIvJp


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/VXCIvJp


I get dizzy just watching that. 

🍺


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 191931
> 
> 
> View attachment 191932


Hot damn an Oldsmobile Alero. Might be one of the few left on existence. The Alero deserves to be in the doing it wrong thread on it's own merit


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Burnette said:


> The Alero deserves to be in the doing it wrong thread on it's own merit


Ahem, the Achieva wants a word...


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

S1ack said:


> Ahem, the Achieva wants a word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dang. Oh man. 

You're right.  

The Achieva is more wrong. It's more wrong by a mile. Woof, I had forgotten about that car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Burnette said:


> Hot damn an Oldsmobile Alero. Might be one of the few left on existence. The Alero deserves to be in the doing it wrong thread on it's own merit
> View attachment 191957


I regularly see a mint Alero driving around here. I will see if I can take a picture some day.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Burnette said:


> Hot damn an Oldsmobile Alero. Might be one of the few left on existence. The Alero deserves to be in the doing it wrong thread on it's own merit
> View attachment 191957
> View attachment 191958


I don't think the Alero deserves to be here on it is own merit.

I think the Alero could have been a great car but for its execution. I think GM should have put more effort into it. I didn't agree with them killing off Oldsmobile or Saturn either. They kept GMC. I guess GMC is more cost effective.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

S1ack said:


> Ahem, the Achieva wants a word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always heard that you could not put one of these on a lift, because you would risk becoming under-Achieva. 

OK, I will see myself out the door now.....😖

🍺


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

Galrot said:


> I regularly see a mint Alero driving around here. I will see if I can take a picture some day.


In Norway?! Wow. I couldn't believe it was ever sold in Europe, but according to Wikipedia, it was:

"The Oldsmobile Alero was sold in select countries in Europe (and Israel) between 1999 and 2001 as the Chevrolet Alero, and was only available as a 4-door sedan. The car still featured its Oldsmobile badges even though sold under the Chevrolet brand, but since most European consumers would not recognize the badging, Chevrolet badges were added to the grille and rear fascia for the 2000 model year."


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't know if it was sold here originally though. We have a lot of weird imports from the USA here that you wouldn't think anyone would care about. Case in point how about this 1996 Pontiac Sunfire that was imported this year? A 1996 Buick Roadmaster? Or this 2012 Buick Lacrosse?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

S1ack said:


> Ahem, the Achieva wants a word...





Burnette said:


> The Achieva is more wrong. It's more wrong by a mile. Woof, I had forgotten about that car.


You better check yourselves. That's a "Driver Focused Cockpit" right there, competing with the likes of BMW...

The Motorweek review of the Alero 2.4L with 5-speed liked it a lot, but wanted for more power.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 191931
> 
> 
> View attachment 191932


Do I spy hanging lamps installed symmetrically left and right?!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> Do I spy hanging lamps installed symmetrically left and right?!


yup. thats someones home. theres a generator on the cabinent and a ac unit in the passenger rear window. i wonder how built out the inside is


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

If only they made a cutout in the hubcap.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

edit: dang, beaten by Col. Mustard (with the candlestick in the DIW thread).


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 193047
> 
> 
> If only they made a cutout in the hubcap.


I might be able to fit 1 pinky in that hole.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/b605pOg


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> DIW New Car Dealership Edition.
> I highly doubt this "repair" happened at the factory or port.
> 
> 
> ...


This one slipped by me Vehcor is a master car rebuilder 

Looks like shady f dealer shenenigans


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> This one slipped by me Vehcor is a master car rebuilder
> 
> Looks like shady f dealer shenenigans


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I love seeing how much the junk collectors can put on there car's/pickups.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

he/she used their turn signal....better than many other people.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Im so confused....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
even Prius owners gotta eat.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw this today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

"Thou Shalt Not Speed"
I guess that was on the tablet that Moses dropped on his way down the mountain.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 193555
> 
> 
> "Thou Shalt Not Speed"
> ...


Hilarious yet depressing at the same time.

Is there a word for that?

Also,
yes on the Mel Brooks reference!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ Bonus points that it is on a Dodge journey....


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 193555
> 
> 
> "Thou Shalt Not Speed"
> ...


I'm sure they really meant to present these two messages instead:
Real Christians pay their taxes. 
Real Christians submit to authority. 
I'll speculate those were on the dropped tablet as well. At least the penalty for speeding isn't stoning.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The Bus driver pressed the horn because the other driver used the bus lane illegally. Then this happened.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


> The Bus driver pressed the horn because the other driver used the bus lane illegally. Then this happened.


tough guy


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

solarboy said:


> tough guy


He's got a high capacity semi-automatic water bottle there, better watch yourself.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

f.rizzo said:


> Im so confused....


I'll take care of this one. I'm in NC and can translate.

Browning - they hunt deer with a firearm from this manufacturer and they had extra stickers left over from the Browning sticker pack they bought for their truck.
Also, they get picked on for driving a Prius, they have a poor owner image in these parts, so the stickers go a ways to say, "I ain't one of those"
SC - they hunt and fish in South Carolina and like that place
GA - previous owner put this Georgia sticker on the car and if you try and peel it off, the paint comes off too, so it stays even though they will never go there
Smart Chevrolet in Madison, NC - this is where the Prius was purchased for cheap as nobody cares about a Prius and they were happy to get rid of it
License plate - luck of the draw that they got "DEF", they joke that it stands for "Definitely"
A Prius - the owner lives in Madison, NC but works in the Triad, NC and needed something good on gas for the longish commute


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

f.rizzo said:


>


On Sunday? You can't post Chik-fil-a on Sunday.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess if your Honda is smoking like a diesel you might as well do a hood stack.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

This belongs in here!!









A bidet, toilet and shower in one, van build


What is a bidet? The bidet is designed to promote personal hygiene and is used after defecation, and before and after sexual intercourse. In several European countries, a bidet is today required by law to be present in every bathroom containing a toilet bowl.In Italy the installment of at least...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my buddy captured this driving down the road. looks like it has 3 hitch adapters on it. it was noticeably bending 4inches up and down on small bumps

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Meh, no worries. That's what the chains are for.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Meh, no worries. That's what the chains are for.


Then it transforms from a trailer to a rudder


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

solarboy said:


> Then it transforms from a trailer to a rudder


I just scrolled through probably 100 search results and cannot find any videos of what happens when a hitch breaks and the trailer is only attached to the tow vehicle via the safety chains. Anyone else point me to such a thing? I'm curious how bad it would be in the real world.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AZGolf said:


> I just scrolled through probably 100 search results and cannot find any videos of what happens when a hitch breaks and the trailer is only attached to the tow vehicle via the safety chains. Anyone else point me to such a thing? I'm curious how bad it would be in the real world.


This?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This?


No, that video shows trailers that stayed attached while flipping over and trailers that disconnected with no safety chains. I can't find videos of trailers that detach from the hitch but remain attached to the chains.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> No, that video shows trailers that stayed attached while flipping over and trailers that disconnected with no safety chains. I can't find videos of trailers that detach from the hitch but remain attached to the chains.


I don't think the chains actually do anything, they probably just break.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I don't think the chains actually do anything, they probably just break.


Check @ 1:21, the chains are supposed to craddle the hitch if the hitch fails..


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

We need better enforcement of this. A snowmobile trailer on an oncoming pickup truck flew across the centerline and totaled the rental car I was driving last winter. Luckily I was unscathed except for some cuts and a bunch of glass bits in my face, but I can easily imagine being impaled, seriously injured, or dying in such a collision. The clown driving the pickup truck had not properly secured the trailer. He was not cited by the sheriff. And of course he did not have proper insurance coverage so my auto insurance and credit card ended up covering most of (and I paid the rest out of pocket; thankfully not a lot). Infuriating.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

f.rizzo said:


>


One large cup of Haterade please, no ice.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Check @ 1:21, the chains are supposed to cradle the hitch if the hitch fails..


That's for a stationary vehicle. I 100% guarantee it doesn't just happily sit there when the vehicle is in motion and especially when you add acceleration and cornering loads, but I'd love to see a video demonstration for real world evidence.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

As long as the chains hold, are hooked in an x pattern, and the trailer's hitch does not dig into the ground then the tow vehicle should stop without incident. Of course this is assuming they are traveling in a straight line.

On corners, along with many other variables then all bets are off, and chaos can happen.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

AZGolf said:


> I just scrolled through probably 100 search results and cannot find any videos of what happens when a hitch breaks and the trailer is only attached to the tow vehicle via the safety chains. Anyone else point me to such a thing? I'm curious how bad it would be in the real world.


My dad had it happen to him. The nut for the ball came loose and fell off so the hitch pulled out the ball and was left with only the chains keeping the trailer to the truck. It was actually pretty uneventful. It was in town so he would have been going 60km/h max. He managed to get it slowed down and pulled over. Tied the hitch back in place with some wires and made it the last few blocks to his destination.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

f.rizzo said:


>











Delivery Driver Shoots Chick-Fil-A Worker: The Lineup


A delivery driver opened fire on a teenaged worker at Chick-fil-A Monday night. Hear what happened with his order that set him off. Plus, police in West Philadelphia chased a driver who went off the road and into people’s front yards to escape the officers on his tail. The chef named one the...




www.nbcphiladelphia.com


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

You also have to make sure the chains don't drag. Trailer safety chains literally sparked a grass fire in UT recently because the grass was so dry.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You also have to make sure the chains don't drag. Trailer safety chains literally sparked a grass fire in UT recently because the grass was so dry.


Vehicle dragging chains sparks 30-acre fire in Juab County (msn.com)


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Bloke loads tonne bag of sand on Ford Focus 










On The Tools - Bloke loads tonne bag of sand on Ford Focus | Facebook | By On The Tools | Bloke loads tonne bag of sand on Ford Focus 🚙


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

wheelie dangerous

lower it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

solarboy said:


> View attachment 195315
> View attachment 195316
> View attachment 195318
> View attachment 195319
> ...



Where is the DIW????


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> Where is the DIW????


No wheelie bars


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

solarboy said:


> View attachment 195315
> View attachment 195316
> View attachment 195318
> View attachment 195319
> ...





spockcat said:


> Where is the DIW????


Just DINMS but I think it's cool.

My uncle had an Isetta in his farm junkyard with a Corvair engine.

Somebody in the '60s or early '70s thought that was a good idea.


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

Just Another Sweater said:


> As long as the chains hold, *are hooked in an x pattern*, and the trailer's hitch does not dig into the ground then the tow vehicle should stop without incident. Of course this is assuming they are traveling in a straight line.
> 
> On corners, along with many other variables then all bets are off, and chaos can happen.


This is one thing way too many people skip.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

solarboy said:


> View attachment 195315
> View attachment 195316
> View attachment 195318
> View attachment 195319
> ...


Sold for $14.5K. 









Volkswagen-Powered 1957 BMW Isetta 300


Bid for the chance to own a Volkswagen-Powered 1957 BMW Isetta 300 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #35,845.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Dog driving Tesla


mokoosh said:


> Sold for $14.5K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, there is a market for anything


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chinese Carvana is now delivering right to your doorstep


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Meanwhile, in my town where a new roundabout and bridge open today.....


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

iamnotemo said:


> Meanwhile, in my town where a new roundabout and bridge open today.....
> View attachment 195777


I think drivers will get the gsit.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> Chinese Carvana is now delivering right to your doorstep


Looks like someone ordered a Toyota FJ on Wish


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

iamnotemo said:


> Meanwhile, in my town where a new roundabout and bridge open today.....
> View attachment 195777


Um, if the news hadn't pointed this out, 9.5 out of 10 Tennesseans would never have noticed.
Just sayin


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BMW called. They want their huge grill back


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not sure if I posted this before or not, if I did it's probably 200+ pages ago. 



http://imgur.com/P2Np9GA


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I see this quite often.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

spockcat said:


> BMW called. They want their huge grill back
> 
> View attachment 195947


Bros will be happy OEM obnoxious LED bar so they light it up on a sunny day

But come on MO' needs a lift with KMC rims bra


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I see this quite often.
> 
> View attachment 196045


Not seeing what's wrong. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Egz said:


> Not seeing what's wrong. Doesn't everyone?


1st generation Touaregs have fallen into MkIV territory.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Egz said:


> Not seeing what's wrong?


Engine RPM Vs. RPMs


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Perhaps, but the anonym is ambiguous. The 'M' usually is in the singular form, so if you like multiples, then it can be plural. But the 'M' could also be plural.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Egz said:


> Perhaps, but the anonym is ambiguous. The 'M' usually is in the singular form, so if you like multiples, then it can be plural. But the 'M' could also be plural.


also somewhat related:

ATM machine
VIN number

why do people so often mess these up? why does one need to repeat vehicle identification number number?

automated teller machine machine?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The TCL Lounge is at it again.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ginster86roc said:


> also somewhat related:
> 
> ATM machine
> 
> automated teller machine machine?


We used to call those MAC machines, Money Access Center machine. Looking for a MAC machine while visiting the west coast back in the day, no one knew what a MAC machine was.

Soda.
Pop.
Coke.
Pepsi.
Cola?


http://imgur.com/U2dK1Yl


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> BMW called. They want their huge grill back
> 
> View attachment 195947



View attachment 196372


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/g4BlJcT


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lol. I was watching the NSX and didn't even see the crash the 1st time.


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

Senior Member said:


> We used to call those MAC machines, Money Access Center machine. Looking for a MAC machine while visiting the west coast back in the day, no one knew what a MAC machine was.


In the Midwest we had TYME machines. Take Your Money Everywhere. "I need to stop at the TYME machine before we go..."


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Doesn't own a truck. On his way to metal recycling. Gas prices so high he had to pull up the chain link fence around his yard.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Lol. I was watching the NSX and didn't even see the crash the 1st time.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Techtonics Tuning called and they want their sticker back.



spockcat said:


> I see this quite often.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/cqpM5Az


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Doesn't own a truck. On his way to metal recycling. Gas prices so high he had to pull up the chain link fence around his yard.


Needs to build a corral for their Mustangs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/cqpM5Az


Nothing wrong with using an old Audi as a tractor to pull an implement. You even get music.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Apparently Jesus loves horribly modified cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

^ is it just more or does it looks like the Hulk was filming that? What's up with the green hand?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

170 mph on track without a helmet?














Tesla Plaid YouTuber Boils Brakes and Crashes at 170 MPH


Brake fluid is part of the braking system, too.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> ^ is it just more or does it looks like the Hulk was filming that? What's up with the green hand?


Glad I'm not the only one thinking that.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> 170 mph on track without a helmet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a paid subscripion to read about the brake fluid but he worked on the brakes, decided to see how fast it would go and the brakes he worked on failed. I didn't watch the entire boring video but it doesn't appear that he tested the brakes at a lower speed. He was strapped in but tried to break the land speed record (for a Tesla) without a helmet.

The headline is Tesla Brakes failed and almost killed him.

I saw the headline elsewhere on The Interwebs and I suspected somebody was trying to win the Darwin award.

So he's blaming the Tesla Plaid for the brakes that he F'd with failing. Do I have that right?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The headline should be "my stupidity almost killed me"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't have a paid subscripion to read about the brake fluid but he worked on the brakes, decided to see how fast it would go and the brakes he worked on failed. I didn't watch the entire boring video but it doesn't appear that he tested the brakes at a lower speed. He was strapped in but tried to break the land speed record (for a Tesla) without a helmet.
> 
> The headline is Tesla Brakes failed and almost killed him.
> 
> ...


His accident is at the 3:20 point of the video. You don't need a subscription to R&T to read the article but here is the text:

The driver behind YouTube channel _Chillin' with Chet _recently got a Tesla Model S Plaid. As a Tesla owner with a YouTube channel, the eponymous Chet has already cut out most of his interior in pursuit of speed and attempted to drive the car underwater twice. However, Chet noticed that the car's brakes could not keep up with its massive combination of power and weight. He decided to make a change to a more track-ready braking system, then immediately went to test it out on the track. In a decidedly not chill moment, Chet then suffered brake failure at 170 mph. 
While the driver was wearing a seat belt, he did not have a helmet on. He also did not have track-specific seats or a five-point harness. He suffered a fractured knee, a torn ACL, and five broken ribs, but survived the impact.
As Chet stresses, the new brake components were not the source of the problem. In a previous video documenting the brake change, he mentioned that he was moving to new calipers and carbon ceramic discs in the front, plus racing pads on new iron discs in the rear. He also added a steel-braided brake line to the front, but not the rear.
He did not, however, switch away from DOT3 brake fluid. Regular track drivers wisely upgrade to a more track-friendly fluid such as DOT4 (or higher, depending on what else they change in the braking system) that safely operates at higher temps along with any upgrades on pads, rotors, or whatever else. Chet says he will clarify the specifics of the failure in a yet-unreleased video, but his comment on the original video suggest that the lower boiling point of the lower-grade brake fluid caused the crash. That led to the worst-case scenario, with brakes failing near top speed on a 4800 lb sedan.
Next time you're changing the brakes on your recently-waterlogged 1000-hp electric car, please remember: A system is only as good as its points of failure, and, when you ignore any one point of failure, the consequences can be this dangerous.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> His accident is at the 3:20 point of the video. You don't need a subscription to R&T to read the article but here is the text:
> 
> The driver behind YouTube channel _Chillin' with Chet _recently got a Tesla Model S Plaid. As a Tesla owner with a YouTube channel, the eponymous Chet has already cut out most of his interior in pursuit of speed and attempted to drive the car underwater twice. However, Chet noticed that the car's brakes could not keep up with its massive combination of power and weight. He decided to make a change to a more track-ready braking system, then immediately went to test it out on the track. In a decidedly not chill moment, Chet then suffered brake failure at 170 mph.
> While the driver was wearing a seat belt, he did not have a helmet on. He also did not have track-specific seats or a five-point harness. He suffered a fractured knee, a torn ACL, and five broken ribs, but survived the impact.
> ...


I've never heard of anybody not changing brake fluid when swapping calipers. Pretty mind blowing that someone would spend thousands of dollars on a big brake setup and skip out on $40-75 for some proper fluid. Did he even bother to bleed them? Serious Darwin Award contender stuff going on here.


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

Nealric said:


> I've never heard of anybody not changing brake fluid when swapping calipers. Pretty mind blowing that someone would spend thousands of dollars on a big brake setup and skip out on $40-75 for some proper fluid. Did he even bother to bleed them? Serious Darwin Award contender stuff going on here.


Not only that, but he appears to be running 3 different tires. If you watch closely when they're flipping the car back over, the passenger front tire looks like an all-season, the driver's front tire is a summer tire, and then what appears to be some aggressive track tires on the back. Why you would attempt to take a VERY fast and VERY heavy car out on the track in that kind of condition is beyond me. Just asking for disaster.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> I've never heard of anybody not changing brake fluid when swapping calipers. Pretty mind blowing that someone would spend thousands of dollars on a big brake setup and skip out on $40-75 for some proper fluid. Did he even bother to bleed them? Serious Darwin Award contender stuff going on here.


He bled the brakes because he swapped for braided brake lines in addition to adding the Unplugged big ceramic brake kit.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't have a paid subscripion to read about the brake fluid but he worked on the brakes, decided to see how fast it would go and the brakes he worked on failed. I didn't watch the entire boring video but it doesn't appear that he tested the brakes at a lower speed. He was strapped in but tried to break the land speed record (for a Tesla) without a helmet.
> 
> The headline is Tesla Brakes failed and almost killed him.
> 
> ...


Because 'Murica!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The headline is Tesla Brakes failed and almost killed him.
> So he's blaming the Tesla Plaid for the brakes that he F'd with failing. Do I have that right?


The video headline isn't blaming Tesla. He isn't even blaming the brakes. I think he realizes that it is his own driving that almost killed him.



Senior Member said:


> The headline should be "my stupidity almost killed me"


Pretty much this.



VRado6 said:


> Not only that, but he appears to be running 3 different tires. If you watch closely when they're flipping the car back over, the passenger front tire looks like an all-season, the driver's front tire is a summer tire, and then what appears to be some aggressive track tires on the back. Why you would attempt to take a VERY fast and VERY heavy car out on the track in that kind of condition is beyond me. Just asking for disaster.


I think the front were the same but they do appear to have different wear, so maybe the passenger was a newer tire than the driver tire. The rears were some kind of summer tire.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

"ArizonaMan"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> "ArizonaMan"
> View attachment 198486


And UHaul is based in AZ!!!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Lol. I was watching the NSX and didn't even see the crash the 1st time.


did you see the car throw a bottle of water at the nsx then insta karma crash?


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

spockcat said:


> I think the front were the same but they do appear to have different wear, so maybe the passenger was a newer tire than the driver tire. The rears were some kind of summer tire.












Definitely different front tires. Great track setup!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VRado6 said:


> View attachment 198755
> 
> 
> Definitely different front tires. Great track setup!



I guess they are two different tires but I think more important is that one was extremely worn and the other looks almost new.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Suspicious device safely removed out of Salt Lake City apartment unit


Police removed what was described as a




kutv.com


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> Post that is seemingly not car related in any way


Oh, my bad now I see the key chain in the pic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Suspicious device safely removed out of Salt Lake City apartment unit
> 
> 
> Police removed what was described as a
> ...


OK, so what is it? Doesn't look explosive to me.

EDIT: Timing belt tensioner.








NTN® HAT046-11G - Timing Belt Tensioner


Timing Belt Tensioner - Part Number HAT046-11G (HAT04611G) by NTN. Available in Parts Department at www.carid.com




www.carid.com


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

spockcat said:


> OK, so what is it? Doesn't look explosive to me.
> 
> EDIT: Timing belt tensioner.
> 
> ...


*Engine Timing Belt Tensioner for 98-05 Audi A4 A6 VW Passat 2.7L 2.8L 078109479E*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1650474858...is3KHhJcr7WQGw%3D%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Weirdest brake job.



http://imgur.com/a/BbVjCTA


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 199357


I almost watched this happen a few months ago. I was waiting outside the vet, and got a whiff of burning electrical smell. 

I look over down the line of cars, and smoke is billowing out of a brand new Subaru, with it's hood popped. 

I secured my dog, and started running over there. 

Just as I was arriving a dude comes out of nowhere with a traffic cone, and starts beating the engine bay with it. 

A woman in a relatively new Toyota needed a jump, and the woman who owned the brand new Subaru had cables, but they crossed them up. 

If it wasn't for the quick thinking of the construction guy, who sprang into action, the both would have burned to the ground. 

The Subaru got the worst of it with a boiled battery, and black charring in the bay, but it still managed to start. I am assuming that there will probably be some residual electrical issues since it got that bad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> The Subaru got the worst of it with a boiled battery, and black charring in the bay, but it still managed to start. I am assuming that there will probably be some residual electrical issues since it got that bad.



That's why I now carry this:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

HI SPEED said:


> A woman and the woman who owned the brand new Subaru had cables, but they crossed them up.


The one with the Subaru had the cable s!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> He bled the brakes because he swapped for braided brake lines in addition to adding the Unplugged big ceramic brake kit.


Theoretically, you could just quickly swap over without a full bleeding if you filled the caliper with fluid first and then just swapped the lines as quick as possible to minimize fluid loss. It would be dangerous and stop like poop though.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Autozone: "how can we help you today?"
Guy: "I'd like the full FnF starter pack please. And an extra sticker pack!"


How much effort is it to swap in a toyota front end to a scion tc?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Theoretically, you could just quickly swap over without a full bleeding if you filled the caliper with fluid first and then just swapped the lines as quick as possible to minimize fluid loss. It would be dangerous and stop like poop though.


But at about 13:00 in the video he said he bled the brakes.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> But at about 13:00 in the video he said he bled the brakes.


I suspect not well.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I had to swap a caliper before a track event once and bled the crap out of it, including bedding-in the brakes, letting it sit overnight and tapping it with a mallet. Using both a pressure bleeder and the old fashion pump pump bleed........ An air bubble decided to pop out of nowhere at the end of the second track session.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> I suspect not well.


And as has been pointed out the mismatched tires. Beyond that, going 170 mph on tires that were rated for what speed? Were they all Y rated for 186 mph?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Senior Member said:


> I had to swap a caliper before a track event once and bled the crap out of it, including bedding-in the brakes, letting it sit overnight and tapping it with a mallet. Using both a pressure bleeder and the old fashion pump pump bleed........ An air bubble decided to pop out of nowhere at the end of the second track session.


Yeah. If I'm starting with a dry system, I find it can take a good 3-4 bleed sessions and a few hard drives before the system truly 100% bled. I found an air-compressor driven vacuum bleeder helps LOT. The pressure bleeder is great for swapping fluid, but it just don't have the "oomph" to get those pesky trapped bubbles out.


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

HI SPEED said:


> I almost watched this happen a few months ago. I was waiting outside the vet, and got a whiff of burning electrical smell.
> 
> I look over down the line of cars, and smoke is billowing out of a brand new Subaru, with it's hood popped.
> 
> ...


I think it's fair to assume that every car sold today has a section in the owner's manual about how to hook up jumper cables properly.

So did the guy use the cone to knock off a clamp from a battery post and/or put out the fire?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Senior Member said:


>


We're doomed.

Why are all the island bois doing backflips in front of the car?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

4MotionMongrel said:


> View attachment 200509


Bubba fetish?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

vwishndaetr said:


> We're doomed.
> 
> Why are all the island bois doing backflips in front of the car?


Because they are narcissists and there was a camera.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Because they are narcissists and there was a camera.


It's too early in the morning for me to start bitching about something, but am I the only one that get's annoyed when people start filming the instant something "video worthy" starts happening?

I take an occasional photo and video too (I like to think it's the "photography aspect", rather than the desperation to share it), but that entire car was surrounded by a bunch of idiots, filming a bunch of idiots.

Everywhere I go today I see a bunch of twats with their phones in their face... Pet peeve of mine when I'm at a light and everyone is starring down at their crotch... I mean they're all wearing pants aren't they?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

mokoosh said:


> Bubba fetish?


What makes you say that???


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^nothing to see here folks, move along^

what in the actual #@$! ?!?!?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Metal Scrapper in a Toyota piled higher than a scooter in India.
Where do you folks live? This is a regular occurrence here. 

One strap is plenty. He's even flagged his load. A true professional.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The dump charges per load?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The scrapyard pays by the pound. More trips cost more gas.
You're also in a competition with other scrappers. You can't just leave a good find behind because it won't fit. When you go back for it, it'll be gone.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Metal Scrapper in a Toyota piled higher than a scooter in India.
> Where do you folks live? This is a regular occurrence here.
> 
> One strap is plenty. He's even flagged his load. A true professional.


Yeah, but it's a white flag. Has he surrendered???


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I would have thought that there would be a lockout that prevented this. Or at least a warning that the charging door is open and a charger plugged in. I know the Bolt will warn you about the charging door open. I’ve never tried to drive away with the charger plugged in.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/TYCu7hX


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

In the parking lot at my work, I believe this is a coworker as I recall a conversation where he was talking about putting a wheel on a hitch .. pictures are a couple days apart; stay tuned. I mean it’d be ok for a bike maybe?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Watch the video to the end.









'I run the county,' Florida county commissioner declares during traffic stop


It wasn't the first time Flagler County Commission Chair Joe Mullins name-dropped himself after being pulled over for allegedly speeding.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Watch the video to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets caught speeding....speeds away from cop that just pulled him over for speeding, brilliant.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Douche Canoe


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Watch the video to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/TYCu7hX


This is amazing. I am a structural engineer by occupation so this really peaked my interest. Let's estimate this trailer's load!

A standard trailer is 50 feet long and 8.5 feet wide. I'll guess that those bags are stacked 5 feet high.

50 x 8.5 x 5 = 2125 cubic feet

I assume these are bags filled with dry concrete, which Google says weighs 130 pounds per cubic foot.

2125 x 130 = *276,000 pounds*! 

Most dual axle trailers have a max payload of about 45,000 pounds, and there's a federal limit of 80,000 pounds for entire semi truck, trailer, and payload.

That means the payload is about 6x too heavy. Crazy!

Somewhere a design engineer at a trailer company is shaking their head, but also kinda proud of their robust design


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/M3aXgmJ


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/M3aXgmJ


Lol, but car insurance would cover that (at least the damage to the car).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No Man Dates?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> No Man Dates?
> 
> View attachment 203757


You know, the freedom to date only women or boys.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> No Man Dates?
> 
> View attachment 203757


Who needs dating when you have Grindr?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> No Man Dates?


Cousins only!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I tint my headlights so they work less


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

red truck had no passengers at impact.
semi truck driver must have had really important text to send.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


If it's single stage.. time to wet sand!
That could be made to look ok.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> red truck had no passengers at impact.
> semi truck driver must have had really important text to send.











The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post


Excited for the return of the 'Pizzazz Pizza' to the menu.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry- that screamed Doing It Wrong when i saw it.. didn't even think to check that other thread.
I usually avoid that one because so many look fatal which is definitely not "wacky".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> red truck had no passengers at impact.
> semi truck driver must have had really important text to send.


Wacky accident 45 days ago.

EDIT: beaten by Egz


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> red truck had no passengers at impact.


ROZAP.

Are you new here?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

where to start..
2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 5speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

Starting at 8:45 in this video, definitely doing it wrong.... Flash flood car "rafting" in a gorge in Utah last month.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

joedubbs said:


> where to start..
> 2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 5speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


No painted rotors = no want


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Only explanation is thieves trying to quickly hide a stolen car by changing the color. Even then 5 minutes masking basic parts could have saved a lot of time here.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe it is just plasti dip


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Only explanation is thieves trying to quickly hide a stolen car by changing the color. Even then 5 minutes masking basic parts could have saved a lot of time here.


This has tweaker logic written all over it.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

DerSpiegel said:


> This has tweaker logic written all over it.


Reminded me of the movie The Jackal where he painted his minivan white so he could pressure wash it off later for a quick color change.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> The Jackal Movie


great movie!

[the Jackal shoots and blows Lamont's arm off]
*The Jackal: *[referring to the aim of the gun] I told you it was off!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Reminded me of the movie The Jackal where he painted his minivan white so he could pressure wash it off later for a quick color change.
> View attachment 204822
> 
> View attachment 204823


Cannonball Run II did it better.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Egz said:


> Cannonball Run II did it better.


Countach vs Dodge Caravan, yeah I see your point lol


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Sorry for the awful pic, but I took me a couple of seconds trying to process wtf I just saw as my wife was driving by this gas station halfway between Elkhart Lake and Green Bay recently. That is a Ram with a fifth wheel trailer. The trailer is for a pontoon boat that seemed to be a professional bowfishing team. On the gooseneck is mounted a pop-up camper. No wheels, just mounted on the trailer. A trailer on a trailer. Yo dawg.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's an awful pic.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Egz said:


> Cannonball Run II did it better.


For eye candy, sure. For blending into traffic like a professional, no.🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Skyview everything, Calgary, AB, Canada. Pity the delivery drivers. Zoom in and read the names of the adjacent streets. Then go south to Cityscape and read those street names. Then every road east of there is corner-something. And it just goes on and on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What are they smoking in TX?


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

There is a looney a couple of miles from me who has stuff like that painted all over the visible side of his house. I drive past it when I'm going to town. He changes his drivel a couple of times a year.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DneprDave said:


> There is a looney a couple of miles from me who has stuff like that painted all over the visible side of his house. I drive past it when I'm going to town. He changes his drivel a couple of times a year.


Are they playing Conspiracy Theory Bingo or something?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Are they playing with Conspiracy Theory Fridge Magnets?


FTFY


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> *What are they smoking in TX?*
> 
> View attachment 206756


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> What are they smoking in TX?
> 
> View attachment 206756


I wonder if you can rearrange the words and come-up with something meaningful.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Car chase commentary, sponsored by ABC channel 7


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Car chase commentary, sponsored by ABC channel 7


Great "ABC 7 content", haha.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Things I learned today:

A “Bearcat” is an armored vehicle, as well as an old blues tune.

Dogs are a lot faster than people and useful in situations like this. Okay, that one I already knew, but apparently this guy didn’t!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

wut?


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is that lathe wire that you attach stucco too?


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> What are they smoking in TX?
> 
> View attachment 206756


Paranoid, cops and feds out to get him, being watched and harrassed by law enforcement . 

That must be Mannywahn's truck!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Didn't know you could recharge the XC90 PHEV from the cigarette lighter plug.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ There's a Mercedes like that in my town. Is that supposed to be a knock off of a Brabus?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Didn't know you could recharge the XC90 PHEV from the cigarette lighter plug.


Infinite power.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Infinite power.


If you forget to unplug it overnight you'll drain the battery.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Didn't know you could recharge the XC90 PHEV from the cigarette lighter plug.
> 
> View attachment 207399


Is that the EV equivalent of having your fly open and your junk out?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Convertible box truck? Still making his deliveries.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Daw. Baby ducks in the lake.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> move_over.jpg


1. it's on the back, so the "offender" would never see it.
2. if I saw this, I would only be tempted to drive slower. 🤣 
3. csb: this reminds me of a similar short-statured overly-aggressive incel in my 8ball league... only he has misspelled ant-liberal political bs on his.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Skyview everything, Calgary, AB, Canada. Pity the delivery drivers. Zoom in and read the names of the adjacent streets. Then go south to Cityscape and read those street names. Then every road east of there is corner-something. And it just goes on and on.


Yup. A good portion of the city is like that, especially anything reasonably new. 
I lived there for 5 years and luckily only spent a short time in an area like that. Otherwise, my street names were just a number.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Senior Member said:


>


Someone has to say it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Unmute for proper East Tennessee commentary.
EDIT.
North Carolina.



http://imgur.com/CjCcpGy


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Unmute for proper East Tennessee commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CjCcpGy


The end of that was SO great to watch. It's nice seeing people get pulled over for their dumb ****.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel like it's a ROZAP.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 208612


Not sure if I'm understanding, did they just use body filler instead of re-skinning the panel?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

longislandwiseguy on TikTok


🎥: @will.mcgaughey #thehamptons #longisland #longislandnewyork #hamptons #longislandcheck




www.tiktok.com


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

mach250 said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding, did they just use body filler instead of re-skinning the panel?


Correct


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Red rotor man eat your heart out


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Like grabbing all the bags at once from the trunk after a grocery run: "hell naw, I ain't makin' two trips!!"


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 208800
> 
> 
> Like grabbing all the bags at once from the trunk after a grocery run: "hell naw, I ain't makin' two trips!!"


Does this arouse memories of The Beverly Hillbillies for anybody else?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> The end of that was SO great to watch. It's nice seeing people get pulled over for their dumb ****.


Had a guy that was tailgating me hard in an old truck while I was in a little hatchback going through.. (edit) didn't realize this was left in the post.
Basically bad tailgater passed me on double yellow line area and quickly sped to way over the limit right in front of parked cop. It was glorious.



mach250 said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding, did they just use body filler instead of re-skinning the panel?



1" of bondo.
Didn't even try to pull the panel out.
Holy cracks.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/FOqI30u


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^queue benny hill music^


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What is that - a pressurized oiling machine?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gdtSFEA


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

ro-to-the-zap


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 200956
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200957


Someone just closed a restaurant


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/gdtSFEA


ouch that hurt, hope the guy is ok


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> ouch that hurt, hope the guy is ok


As well as you can expect with a broken ankle, leg, hip and pelvis.


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/FOqI30u


Needs "Yakity Sax" playing in the background


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> What is that - a pressurized oiling machine?


Good question. Maybe an A/C recharger thingy? I know they use dye and that stuff looks dark. Although probably too dark for UV-sensitive dye.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Windshield washing fluid and engine oil are interchangeable, right?.... right?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mmmmmm... peanut butter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

because racecar


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is the the Ford Maverick tow hook?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Is the the Ford Maverick tow hook?


Do you think Ford would glue a plastic tow hook to a plastic bumper panel?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Do you think Ford would glue a plastic tow hook to a plastic bumper panel?


It was a joke - somebody was lambasting the Maverick (owners manual) for having specific locations for getting towed.
Like every vehicle every made.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

View attachment 210953



ummm...just wow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> It was a joke - somebody was lambasting the Maverick (owners manual) for having specific locations for getting towed.
> Like every vehicle every made.


Falls flat if you don't provide a link to some place where this was being discussed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Falls flat if you don't provide a link to some place where this was being discussed.


Then the joke fell flat and was a bad joke.
I'm not posting links.
Sorry.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Greeting from a rural PA car show:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Greeting from a rural PA car show:
> View attachment 211119


did they misplace their creepy backwards weeping child “doll?”


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> Greeting from a rural PA car show:
> View attachment 211119


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

x(why)z said:


> Greeting from a rural PA car show:
> View attachment 211119


Maybe they are trying to show off their body working skills. You want gullwing doors? We can do that. You want suicide doors? We can do that. You want an oversized Mercedes-Benz parody emblem? We can do that. You want ugly modern headlights and grotesquely flared fenders? We can do that. You like skulls and skeleton hands? We can do that. You want a two-piece pain in the a$$ to open and close hood? We can do that. You want a bumper that looks like an unrolled ugly bracelet? We can do that. You want every tasteless customizing trend in one car? Way ahead of you.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Maybe they are trying to show off their body working skills.


But you can do it with style.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> did they misplace their creepy backwards weeping child “doll?”


It's called a "Time out doll"


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

The purple thing....incredible skills but a vision that needs it's eyes examined. Their car /sweat/$ so I am not going to hate


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TaaT said:


> But you can do it with style.


True but if they try to pass it off as real, that is criminal. The fugly car is just a crime against nature.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> Greeting from a rural PA car show:
> View attachment 211119


Never have so many hours been spent for so little taste to impress so few.

There isn’t any modification that is good looking, practical, or easy to do. What a weird combination of… stuff.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Do we know what the base is? I first thought Beetle, then PT Cruiser, but the hood hinges? And yeah, that's a lot of effort


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

iamnotemo said:


> Do we know what the base is? I first thought Beetle, then PT Cruiser, but the hood hinges? And yeah, that's a lot of effort


Im pretty sure I see a old Ford 5.0L intake and a distributor at the front. Foxbody maybe?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Im pretty sure I see a old Ford 5.0L intake and a distributor at the front. Foxbody maybe?


Split front windshield and those rounded side windows suggests mid century truck.
Though I guess the flat panes of glass could be custom made to whatever they needed to fit the frames once done that way.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Headlights from a Cobalt, everything else is a mystery to me...


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> The purple thing....incredible skills but a vision that needs it's eyes examined. Their car /sweat/$ so I am not going to hate


I want to see more of it, but not because it's pretty. Wondering what the deal is with that split hood and strange doors. Also, mercedes power?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This part makes me think a mid-century truck/car may be the basis for the vehicle.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> This part makes me think a mid-century truck/car may be the basis for the vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 211669


The whole thing makes me think COCAINE may have been the basis for this


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

solarboy said:


> The whole thing makes me think *COCAINE* may have been the basis for this


Is always the answer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

solarboy said:


> The whole thing makes me think COCAINE may have been the basis for this





Senior Member said:


> Is always the answer.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Split front windshield suggests early '50s Chevy pickup. The rounded cab also suggests early '50s Chevy pickup. The only problem is that Chevy pickup split windshields had a stainless-steel center piece the entire time from 1939 - 1953. 1938 had a flat one-piece and 1954 went back to a one-piece windshield. 

The rear fenders look like they came from an early '70s Chevy Stepside pickup. The front split windshield could have also been the bodyshop showing their "talent". 

It's like a train wreck. You don't want to look but you keep looking.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

judging by the intake and brake booster I’d say it’s either fox body based or that vintage. Maybe even a Ranger or Exploder?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 211869


The front end is cross-eyed?!?!?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 211869


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 211869


Well, at least we don't have to debate the origins of this vehicle. As a VW bus owner, I think I will go sit in the corner and cry. 😢 

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I hate to pick on somebody for driving a bucket...car prices are high and you need to drive something.
But come on... wtf is this wing install?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> The front end is cross-eyed?!?!?!


her eyes are up there, buddy.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> The front end is cross-eyed?!?!?!


Why are the headlights so inset?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

patrikman said:


> judging by the intake and brake booster I’d say it’s either fox body based or that vintage. Maybe even a Ranger or Exploder?
> View attachment 211801


That might explain the engine but not the body. As much as was done to the body, I don't think they took an angular Mustang and rounded it and made it into a pickup. Or took an Exploder and cut away everything that wasn't a rounded pickup. I think they took a junkyard engine and transplanted it into some rounded pickup.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

4MotionMongrel said:


> The front end is cross-eyed?!?!?!


Looks like somebody got a 55-gallon barrel of Bondo. 

Reminds me of this:










Or this:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> I hate to pick on somebody for driving a bucket...car prices are high and you need to drive something.
> But come on... wtf is this wing install?
> 
> View attachment 212038


Maybe it recently fell ONTO the car and has yet to fall off?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Zb3aKfd


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does that have random music played over it?
That's one thing I hate about imgur.
Steal a gif and add sh*t music over it then repost.
-
Dude got _really _lucky.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I wonder if he was looking at imgur videos on his cell?

arms not engaged properly on far side? Looks like that side drops first. Pay Attention people, life comes at you fast


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Zb3aKfd


Since it was a Cruz, it could only have improved the car


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Or this:


That red car looks like a bloated, inflamed intestine after a deep-fried meal. 🤢


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Zb3aKfd


Looks like the front passenger airbag deployed.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Looks like the front passenger airbag deployed.


Wouldn't it be still stuck to the center of the wheel?
And wouldn't there be some particulate cloud?
I'd guess octogenarian car, with a pillow in there, you know, for that homey feel.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

S1ack said:


> Wouldn't it be still stuck to the center of the wheel?


Yeah. Not sure what it is, but location and color don't say airbag to me. Looks more like one of those highly sought after airline pillows.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

S1ack said:


> I'd guess octogenarian car, with a pillow in there, you know, for that homey feel.


You won't be laughing when _your_ back starts going and you need every bit of lumbar support you can get. 😁


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/m6De8gh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/m6De8gh


How does he see what is to his left?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> How does he see what is to his left?


He has ushers


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> How does he see what is to his left?


Doesn't much matter. With that tall center of gravity, the moment he deviates from driving straight ahead he'll tip the damn thing over and be dead for sure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Oil extractor gone wrong


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

another Rural PA vision?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> Greeting from a rural PA car show:
> View attachment 211119





LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Scientists Car buffs with welding torches:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Strange Mud said:


> another Rural PA vision?











1939 Chevy with 28 Different Car Parts - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


*Made From 28 Different Cars Basically, it features a little bit of everything. If we go by most influential parts, we would have to call it either a Chevy or a Caddy – that ’85 Seville trunk lid is...



saginaw.craigslist.org














The only Pinto part you don't want in your car.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1939 Chevy with 28 Different Car Parts - cars & trucks - by dealer -...
> 
> 
> *Made From 28 Different Cars Basically, it features a little bit of everything. If we go by most influential parts, we would have to call it either a Chevy or a Caddy – that ’85 Seville trunk lid is...
> ...


Also #28... Why do I need to get in between the seats......


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

S1ack said:


> Wouldn't it be still stuck to the center of the wheel?
> And wouldn't there be some particulate cloud?
> I'd guess octogenarian car, with a pillow in there, you know, for that homey feel.


The wheel would be the driver's air bag.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The wheel would be the driver's air bag.


ok then wouldn't it still be stuck to the dash on the passenger side of the car.

Impact was primarily driver side.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> It's called a "Time out doll"


I‘m pretty convinced that the cab is based off of a PT Cruiser. Why? Because I’ve seen rear-wheel drive ones with V8s before, the cowling works, the hood and grille are already there, the shape is right and the rest is external.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

S1ack said:


> ok then wouldn't it still be stuck to the dash on the passenger side of the car.
> 
> Impact was primarily driver side.


I agree that it should be the driver's air bag based on the impact.

However, we see what appears to be an airbag on the passenger side right after impact but nothing in the center of the steering wheel. It also looks like the dashboard broke loose. It could be that that other damage happened before the car was on the lift.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

iamnotemo said:


> Also #28... Why do I need to get in between the seats......


To see the dead bodies?
WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS PERSON THAT THEY THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA?
We have a serious mental health problem in this country.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 213578


Is this real or a joke?
Because if that is real.. holy sh*t.
I think even the cops in this area would pull you over for doing that.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

this is the worst thing they have ever done


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Is this real or a joke?
> Because if that is real.. holy sh*t.
> I think even the cops in this area would pull you over for doing that.


You don't like his 1/5th wheel setup? He is just going down the road a bit.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

solarboy said:


> this is the worst thing they have ever done
> View attachment 213695


Who co designed this? will.i.am?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Who co designed this? will.i.am?


If he was involved he would claim he 100% designed the whole thing (even though he barely did anything) and wouldn't admit it started as a Rolls-Royce.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Ray Charles is more likely


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CheR-VRgivv/


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Chris_V said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CheR-VRgivv/


I put full blame on the Daytona driver. I watched a video of a guy driving a Rolls in Saigon traffic with no fears because he was aware of everything around him. You have to pay attention.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

solarboy said:


> this is the worst thing they have ever done
> View attachment 213695


I haven't liked any since BMW took over and hit them with ugly sticks. Supposedly Chris Bangle wasn't involved. BMW just made them look like he drew them. This is no worse than the chest freezers. Some new Rolls-Royces are less hideous but not enough to be seen in. Isn't this one from a few years back? It looks familiar.


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

What's the turning radius on that thing? With those wheel covers, the front wheel turn angle would be pretty limited. Unless they're way offset to the inside.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I haven't liked any since BMW took over and hit them with ugly sticks. Supposedly Chris Bangle wasn't involved. BMW just made them look like he drew them. This is no worse than the chest freezers. Some new Rolls-Royces are less hideous but not enough to be seen in. Isn't this one from a few years back? It looks familiar.


This rip off was based on a Rolls concept from a couple of years ago


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

VQVW said:


> What's the turning radius on that thing? With those wheel covers, the front wheel turn angle would be pretty limited. Unless they're way offset to the inside.


If you look closely, you can see the tires are much skinnier than a typical Roller and they are inset by 6 inches or so


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The sun dried smell!


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Paging VigZX for guidance


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

TaaT said:


>


That poor cat


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

solarboy said:


> That poor cat


Poor Mr Potato Head


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

improvius said:


>


It's cheaper for a car to take the subway than using its own gas.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/P1TrV3t


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The only Pinto part you don't want in your car.


Especially so if you are using "Cadillac Front Breaks" (item 13 on the list).


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/P1TrV3t


Posted above:



Chris_V said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CheR-VRgivv/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry, I actually scanned and did not see it.
But the way quotes are handled now you don't see the pics/vids unless you expand, so you must see the OP.
I feel bad the Superformance Coupe.
If I get a windfall of cash.. that's the car I'm buying.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> Sorry, I actually scanned and did not see it.
> But the way quotes are handled now you don't see the pics/vids unless you expand, so you must see the OP.
> I feel bad the Superformance Coupe.
> If I get a windfall of cash.. that's the car I'm buying.


I feel bad for the car but the driver of said car bares all the blame


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

solarboy said:


> I feel bad for the car but the driver of said car bares all the blame


Of course. Was that a question?


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

BRealistic said:


> Of course. Was that a question?


No just frustrated that someone has access to that kind of life and they don't pay enough attention


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Glare off the chrome got in his/her eyes


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't have Instagram and won't let them know my Facebook so I didn't see it B4.

As to fault, it would depend on if the driver of the Cobra Daytona replica had a green arrow or not.

If they had a green arrow, the other driver ran a red light (or the traffic lights are defective).


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't have Instagram and won't let them know my Facebook so I didn't see it B4.
> 
> As to fault, it would depend if the Cobra Daytona replica (or possible genuine Cobra Daytona) driver had a green arrow or not.
> 
> If they had a green arrow, the other driver ran a red light (or the traffic lights are defective).


Definitely not a green arrow. Notice how he waited for 2 other cars to pass before turning left. Just got impatient.

Or maybe the other car was gonna turn right then suddenly changed their mind and headed straight. Still didn't have the right of way though.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

The safe made it to the car but not further






Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/XMF5nA6


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

ATGATT = DIR?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

kiznarsh said:


> Definitely not a green arrow. Notice how he waited for 2 other cars to pass before turning left. Just got impatient.
> 
> Or maybe the other car was gonna turn right then suddenly changed their mind and headed straight. Still didn't have the right of way though.


I don't know how they work in LA obviously, but here it's entirely possible for there to be a green light where the straight traffic is allowed to go, then a green arrow for the people turning left.

It's also possible here for a long line of vehicles in the left turn lane across from you blocking you from seeing traffic going straight. You'd need a traffic chopper to see the traffic coming in some cases. A Semi driver could probably see but us down in cars have our sight blocked. 

This is what the California Diver's handbook says about green lights:

"Solid Green Light A green traffic signal light means “GO.” You should still stop for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian in the intersection. If you are turning left, only turn if you have enough space to complete the turn without creating a danger to any oncoming vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian. Do not enter the intersection if you cannot get completely across before the traffic signal light turns red. You may get a ticket if you block the intersection. 

Green Arrow A green arrow means “GO.” You must turn in the direction the arrow is pointing. The green arrow allows you to make a protected turn. Oncoming vehicles are stopped by a red traffic signal light. Yield (wait) for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian still in the intersection."

Both say to make sure the intersection is clear. A traffic camera or dashcam might be needed to tell who was at fault. 

If the car going straight had a solid green light the driver should have still checked to make sure the intersection was clear. The intersection was clear when the Daytona entered it but they theoretically should have anticipated the other vehicle entering the intersection. 

It's also possible that the Daytona driver saw them coming but misjudged the speed of the other vehicle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't know how they work in LA obviously, but here it's entirely possible for there to be a green light where the straight traffic is allowed to go, then a green arrow for the people turning left.
> 
> Green Arrow A green arrow means “GO.” You must turn in the direction the arrow is pointing. The green arrow allows you to make a protected turn. Oncoming vehicles are stopped by a red traffic signal light. Yield (wait) for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian still in the intersection."


If there was a green arrow then oncoming traffic would have a red light. If oncoming traffic had a green light, then the Daytona would have either had a red arrow, yellow flashing arrow or a normal green light. In any of those cases, he wouldn't have right of way.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> If there was a green arrow then oncoming traffic would have a red light.


Of course... and we don't know the configuration of this intersection, so it's all speculation.
However, Intersections like that with a delayed green arrow are especially dangerous. In every single one I've turned left at, there's a good chance of one or 2 oncoming vehicles blowing through the red while my left turn signal is green.

There's also the possibility he was stranded in an all red intersection and the oncoming car blew through the light. This is also very common.

Learning to drive, I was always taught that no matter what, whenever you're turning left, imagine that everyone is trying to kill you.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

With this much speculation I was going to suggest we get the tag, look the person up and simply ask them. Then I noticed that I didn't see a tag on the car...wonder if some employee at an event (car show, etc.) was asked to move it and this transpired. One of those "I'll only be on the street for a minute, no big deal" kinda things.

It looks like they tried to do a quick u-turn but bogged it on launch...then impact.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm surprised someone hasn't figured out the exact location and looked at streetview to figure out the light configuration.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> I'm surprised someone hasn't figured out the exact location and looked at streetview to figure out the light configuration.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a spiderweb of an intersection.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





The Daytona started where the awesomely drawn arrow is.












I wonder it the car that hit the Daytona was sitting on the other side of where the silver double cab Tacoma is and took a right on red at the same time the Daytona did the U turn.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

One thing that's missing entirely from that intersection are turn signal arrows. Looks like one of the 3 roads gets green at a time, and all the other roads are No Turn on Red.
From the speed the Accorn hit him, they were likely going straight on Sunset. I doubt they turned right on red. 

Unless they blew the light, 100% fault goes to the Chromecar.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> One thing that's missing entirely from that intersection are turn signal arrows. Looks like one of the 3 roads gets green at a time, and all the other roads are No Turn on Red.
> From the speed the Accorn hit him, they were likely going straight on Sunset. I doubt they turned right on red.
> 
> Unless they blew the light, 100% fault goes to the Chromecar.


Yeah I went back and did some looking at the signs and agree with you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FOX News accuses Price Harry of idling in a gas guzzling SUV


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> FOX News accuses Price Harry of idling in a gas guzzling SUV
> 
> View attachment 215094


"Quick, catch the car sitting still so we can roast him"


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Prince Harry is a simp probably asked Markel for permission to leave the ac running in the audi  

FOX needs to get some car people on the producer team


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

solarboy said:


> "Quick, catch the car sitting still so we can roast him"


That is an Audi e-tron. Not gas guzzling.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> One thing that's missing entirely from that intersection are turn signal arrows. Looks like one of the 3 roads gets green at a time, and all the other roads are No Turn on Red.
> From the speed the Accorn hit him, they were likely going straight on Sunset. I doubt they turned right on red.
> 
> Unless they blew the light, 100% fault goes to the Chromecar.


You are still supposed to wait for the intersection to clear, even if you think you have the right of way. That doesn't allow you to hit an object or person in front of you.

"Solid Green Light A green traffic signal light means “GO.” *You should still stop for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian in the intersection.* If you are turning left, only turn if you have enough space to complete the turn without creating a danger to any oncoming vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian. Do not enter the intersection if you cannot get completely across before the traffic signal light turns red. You may get a ticket if you block the intersection.

Green Arrow A green arrow means “GO.” You must turn in the direction the arrow is pointing. The green arrow allows you to make a protected turn. Oncoming vehicles are stopped by a red traffic signal light. *Yield (wait) for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian still in the intersection.*"

If the other vehicle had been in the intersection first, the Daytona driver should have yielded even if they had a Green Arrow.

Since the Daytona was already in the intersection, the other driver should have stopped even if they had a Solid Green Light.

The polished aluminum Daytona represents a person. A person was driving it.

If you wouldn't hit a woman pushing a baby carriage, somebody crossing against the light, an old person using a walker or a kid chasing a ball because you had the right of way, why is it OK to hit a car with people inside?

Even if it was an RC car, it would probably have had a child running alter it holding the remote.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

"Solid Green Light A green traffic signal light means “GO.” You should still stop for any vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian in the intersection. If you are turning left, only turn if you have enough space to complete the turn without creating a danger to any oncoming vehicle, bicyclist, or pedestrian. *Do not enter the intersection if you cannot get completely across before the traffic signal light turns red. You may get a ticket if you block the intersection.*"

No matter who was to blame for the crash, both drivers could have gotten ticketed for blocking the intersection.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


>


Kia is DIW. Building an electric car who's electrics fail within a few months.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

If you think the outside is bad, just wait!









Mercedes Benz - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Sell my Mercedes SL 500 an V 8 with compressor for $20000. it have 62364 miles on, in exceled running condition this car is personals made like an AMG upgrades in and out. call Roger at



dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Kia is DIW. Building an electric car who's electrics fail within a few months.


When you see a Michigan plate with a little M in the middle, the middle stands for Manufacturer. Long term test car? Mulenof some sort? Likely preproduction regardless.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Kia is DIW. Building an electric car who's electrics fail within a few months.


I've seen newish models of almost every brand like that fwiw.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

😁


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Strange Mud said:


> .


Yes.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/hnd948L


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/hnd948L


Sponsored by the TireRack.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

If that's a Hybrid, maybe they have the rear wheels connected to generators and figured they could triple (?) the power!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/zzig0Ah


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 217937


I think he's doing it right, ya know, multi-tasking and what not.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For sure there are signs there that say "NO SMOKING".


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> For sure there are signs there that say "NO SMOKING".


LOL, didn't even think about that, the caffeine hasn't kicked in yet...


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 217937


Steam power!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess billionaires don't know what a check engine light looks like.



http://imgur.com/0NhP2kQ


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

It's Alfred's job not Batman's.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

5 injured in 100 mph crash on Bonneville Salt Flats | KSL.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> 5 injured in 100 mph crash on Bonneville Salt Flats | KSL.com


So the picture in the article was taken at night. Were they driving that fast in the dark?!? Glad they're okay but Darwin's gonna Darwin.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

4MotionMongrel said:


> So the picture in the article was taken at night. Were they driving that fast in the dark?!? Glad they're okay but Darwin's gonna Darwin.


I'm guessing they fell asleep with autopilot on. Nobody (except those trying to commit homicide/suicide) chooses to drive into a berm at 100


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/VtahuFn


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok... this one made me LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
(don't ask why I am searching for NISMO RS Jukes)


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

if those are the oem seats damn they look nice for a non gtr nissan


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> if those are the oem seats damn they look nice for a non gtr nissan


Yeah.. that's one reason why I was browsing the Juke Nismo RSs.
Numb steering, understeer, old school turbo lag... but fairly lightweight and decent suspension tune and decent manual and those seats all in a fairly practical boxy thing that I can fit my 6 ft 5 thicc body in.
I think the Nismo RS manual has 215 hp.
Also.. not bad mpg if driven sanely with the stick.
JayEmm on Cars said the seats fit him very well- and he is a thicc boi. So it gave me hope that it might actually be the one compact sport seats with massive side support that actually fits bigger guys (polar opposite of the FiST).
Though I have run across lots of used examples with low oil pressure on the internet.. these seem to be driven by people that don't change the oil.
EDIT.
JayEmm drove a regular NISMO, not the RS.
Seats do look different.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

solarboy said:


> I'm guessing they fell asleep with autopilot on. Nobody (except those trying to commit homicide/suicide) chooses to drive into a berm at 100


I don't think a Tesla autodrives off-road to speed on the salt flats. As soon as it hit the salt, the driver should have noticed even if he was asleep. Everybody in the car would have to be in a coma not to wake up. It's not like it's a smooth transition either. You have to take an exit and drive 3 miles off I-80 to get there. 

Bonneville Salt Flats Brochure (blm.gov) 

Bonneville Salt Flats Special Recreation Management Area (SRMA) | Bureau of Land Management (blm.gov) 

They canceled speed week because there was too much water on the flats so the salt hadn't been smoothed or anything. He hit the berm around 8:00 so it was dusk or just getting dark. It's the 4th time it's happened. The last time it happened, three teenagers were injured and they crashed into the same berm at night. 

Police: 3 teens injured in crash at Bonneville Salt Flats (sltrib.com)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> 5 injured in 100 mph crash on Bonneville Salt Flats | KSL.com


Insurance cover this?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

4MotionMongrel said:


> So the picture in the article was taken at night. Were they driving that fast in the dark?!? Glad they're okay but Darwin's gonna Darwin.


I bet there were several "Honey, that's fast enough" comments before the accident. 


solarboy said:


> I'm guessing they fell asleep with autopilot on. Nobody (except those trying to commit homicide/suicide) chooses to drive into a berm at 100


53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN is right. There are very few places you can get access to it from the interstate, and it's often soft on the outer "shore" of it. They likely drove out to the end of the five mile speedway access road like everybody else.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

They had auto-pilot on at 100 mph?
wtf.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> They had auto-pilot on at 100 mph?
> wtf.


Who said Autopilot?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CruznMalibu said:


>


A Tauruat?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Who said Autopilot?


It does seem like auto-pilot comes up after any Tesla crash gets in the media.
I misread this to mean that was suggested:
If it wasn't, then oops.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't think a Tesla autodrives off-road to speed on the salt flats.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Who said Autopilot?


Solarboy speculated that it might have been on Autopilot and the driver fell asleep. 

Driving on the Salt Flats in your personal vehicle on purpose is a thing. 

There hasn't been an update yet. 
The family must still be in the hospital but not getting worse or it would have made the news. 

The last time with the 3 teen boys was also at night into the same berm.

I posted the story here because he had his whole family in the car including his wife and three daughters. 



BRealistic said:


> Insurance cover this?


A 2022 Tesla would have full coverage so yeah.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> It does seem like auto-pilot comes up after any Tesla crash gets in the media.
> I misread this to mean that was suggested:
> If it wasn't, then oops.


Not in this case as far as I know. (Maybe the local news will ask the driver.) I was replying to a post.

There has been at least two Tesla Autopilot crashes in UT so that is definitely a thing here.


----------



## Cruisin'cc (Apr 9, 2021)

Envoy+sawzall=Avalanche?


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah.. that's one reason why I was browsing the Juke Nismo RSs.
> Numb steering, understeer, old school turbo lag... but fairly lightweight and decent suspension tune and decent manual and those seats all in a fairly practical boxy thing that I can fit my 6 ft 5 thicc body in.
> I think the Nismo RS manual has 215 hp.
> Also.. not bad mpg if driven sanely with the stick.
> ...


I havent seen a nismo or rs in years, cool cars definitely rare


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Owner: "I replaced my battery, but it still won't start!"
AAA Tech: ::rolls eyes::


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 220278
> 
> 
> Owner: "I replaced my battery, but it still won't start!"
> AAA Tech: ::rolls eyes::



Obviously didn't tighten the battery terminal bolt enough.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> I havent seen a nismo or rs in years, cool cars definitely rare


TCL’s preferred Audi dealership has one, just saying.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^what could possibly go wrong?^


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> ^what could possibly go wrong?^


tweakers gonna tweak


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Karen Kop.

Language warning


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/comments/xer1pz


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Karen Kop.
> 
> Language warning
> 
> ...


Needs to spend more time in her dye job, less time making useless videos


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

From IG


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

But, it does kind of reinforce the suspension, no ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan said:


> But, it does kind of reinforce the suspension, no ?


Attention to details. They bent the old tie rod, so it does not interfere with the new tie rod. Brilliant.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

So much terrible stuff in here.

Love it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Attention to details. They bent the old tie rod, so it does not interfere with the new tie rod. Brilliant.


They had welding equipment but no cutting torch.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

stay away from steel belted tires?


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

Senior Member said:


>


wonder who took the picture. a person that was proud of their work or a person asked to do an alignment...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Strange Mud said:


> stay away from steel belted tires?


No, no, it is much simpler than that. Simply keep the steel belts on the tires well oiled, and the rust won't develop.  

🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Karma


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/xl5xju


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/NsHccPh


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/NsHccPh


It'll buff out


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Karma
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/xl5xju


Bro, do you even lift.. your leg.



http://imgur.com/LWWJn8w


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Customer stated that her turn signal is broke.


http://imgur.com/a/d0lqjNh


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Where else is the blinker fluid supposed to go?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Florida pickup BEFORE the hurricane


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Florida pickup BEFORE the hurricane
> 
> View attachment 223834


Yet that back window still somehow works...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/NsHccPh



I always assume somebody driving a very wrecked vehicle is fleeing the scene of a crash.
But a BUS?
Possibly this was bought cheap and is being "transported" to where they plan to repair or salvage parts.
The tow bill on a bus would probably be large.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> Bro, do you even lift.. your leg.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LWWJn8w



This happens so often here- the guy with big 4x4 truck just pulls up right in front of the door like it's the special small penis parking spot.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not sure what they expected to happen.



http://imgur.com/ccFt0Ku


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Cruisin'cc said:


> Envoy+sawzall=Avalanche?
> View attachment 219473


That's an actual XUV model of the Envoy, sans glass.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy LOL




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=388790356439241


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Keys were left in the car and they disconnected the tow dolly and drove off?
The ABS is going to go crazy when they hit the brakes with the rear wheels locked in place.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently there is a Porsche dealership in Houston


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Side note.
Would those things keep somebody from getting a tire iron on your lugs to steal your wheels 'n tires?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Apparently there is a Porsche dealership in Houston
> 
> View attachment 225809


Curious what a close pass would look like and how his insurance feels about those...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Curious what a close pass would look like and how COPS feel about those...



Fixed.
Most/all states have laws about fenders covering the wheels/tires.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Fixed.
> Most/all states have laws about fenders covering the wheels/tires.


I’m sure driving a slab increase your odds of being pulled over by something like 100x. That said, those wheels aren’t exactly uncommon in Houston.









Elbows Out: Houston birthed the slabs, a car culture of its own


Houston's slab history is rooted in tragedy, its present is rocked by controversy, and its future is as opaque as hyper-tinted windows.




www.hagerty.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Curious what a close pass would look like and how his insurance feels about those...


Bond did it first and best.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Apparently there is a Porsche dealership in Houston
> 
> View attachment 225809


LOL, I made this as a joke two years ago.

Who knew?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

@McMike said:


> LOL, I made this as a joke two years ago.
> 
> Who knew?


Hope you got some IP around it.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Poor S2K


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> Poor S2K


Been seeing a lot of that RX8 on IG lately.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's the only safe way to take those cars down the road anyways.
Broke suspension express.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

I am a sucker for slammed cars, but the whole tiltie-boi thing is so hard for me to wrap my head around.

Even the carolina squat is leaps and bounds of "acceptability" above whatever is happening on that trailer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's all about being scene with the car (IG), not about driving the car.
Park the car and stand near it.
"Yeah, that's my car. It's a pain but worth it."
The equivalent of an automotive tribal tattoo.
It translates to something really cool about you... you just aren't sure what it is.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I assume there is a process to getting them on the carrier because ride height. No hate, it's for fun


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> I assume there is a process to getting them on the carrier because ride height.





http://imgur.com/Ok9AVLx



But seriously... they probably have lots of shims to made the transitions easier.
I was exaggerating my hate with my previous post.
If you absolutely love your car like that then it's your car.
But there are also quite a few scenesters that just destroy cars because "it's what you need to do to look legit".


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> It's all about being scene with the car (IG), not about driving the car.


Ya but it's fugly.

And cars can be low and drivable This, well, isn't drivable at all imo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> Poor S2K


Never underestimate how dumb some young male can be while trying to attract the female.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Never underestimate how dumb some young male can be while trying to attract the female.


I feel like this needs to be posted again.
RIP H2Oi


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like about 25° negative camber on all those cars on the trailer. Just absurd.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VQVW said:


> Looks like about 25° negative camber on all those cars on the trailer. Just absurd.


26 or go home loser.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I have always been into VIP big body sedans, with some camber. 

However ruining rare sports cars, is no bueno.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/EEQqSr0


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

needs to be a pony car to be doing it right. Okay Ill see myself out now.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Yikes, hope it doesn’t have a call of nature in that car.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> It's all about being scene with the car (IG), not about driving the car.
> Park the car and stand near it.
> "Yeah, that's my car. It's a pain but worth it."
> The equivalent of an automotive tribal tattoo.
> It translates to something really cool about you... you just aren't sure what it is.


I don't care if it's never driven on the street. You do you. (Not you you, the car owner.) It should leave the show venue on a trailer though. 

I saw a beautiful '55 Chevy in the '80s. I was at a convenience store when it entered the parking lot. It bounced over the entrance like it was on a trampoline. I was wondering what the heck was wrong with it and how a perfectly restored and mildly customized '55 Bel Air could have such crappy suspension. It got over the super bouncy 3" high angled entrance and made it to the parking spot jiggling like Jell-O the entire way. Then it settled down to the ground when the driver let the air out.

It wasn't the last bouncy car I saw. Some were in front of me driving down the road twerking before that was a thing. 

Put that in your mind's eye. Cars twerking up and down.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/UWqm2Cs


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

He's lucky. If he had managed to fire off that CO2 extinguisher held the way he was, he'd have gotten a nasty shock. DIW.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe we need some basic emergency situation training in grade school?
Do they still have Health and Home making classes in schools?
"How Not To get Your Ass Beat By the Cops 101"


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/UWqm2Cs


The way this loops? Done _so right_.


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

thegave said:


> The way this loops? Done _so right_.


I watched it for a while, mesmerized... It's like he keeps getting handed new fire extinguishers and the same thing keeps happening. And the car's still burning.

Pretty amazing how far it flies. I hope it didn't injure anyone/anything when it landed. That could easily kill someone.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/KsfF4rd


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Image isn't great, you need to squint to see the Tinkerbells/ferries/whatever.
Pink glitter paint, truck nutz, slogan.
Words escape me.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sure if those are meant to be truck nuts or the driver's ample moose knuckle.

Post 1 of CSB thread sheds light on this.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Alrighty then 🤣


Fritz27 said:


> Why do fat chicks like Tinkerbell so damned much? Whenever you see fatties in Disney swag, if it's not Minnie Mouse, it's freaking Tinkerbell. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Continue.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Huh. Came here to post these lug nuts.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


Person installing the lugs probably was pissed that the wheels weren't drilled with 6 sided holes.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Huh. Came here to post deez (lug) nuts.


FTFY


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> Person installing the lugs probably was pissed that the wheels weren't drilled with 6 sided holes.


Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Anti-theft lugs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


That's a valid point.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


Yeah, after head scratching a bit, realized they're only finger tight. None seem to be seated


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

or


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


I'm sure they didn't. I bet this is just staged for a funny photo and they are on finger tight.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The wheel is not unlike what it would look like if a car was driven with lugs that backed off. Staged is possible, but the damage to the wheel is real.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


You forget the sheer determination and confidence in their wrong decision that stupid people have.


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

Senior Member said:


> Looking at it again, it can't be real. How did they even put a socket on the conical side!


Ratcheting box/crescent wrench maybe? It would be a huge pain though... Truly doing it wrong.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/KsfF4rd


ROZAP, but a good one.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure they didn't. I bet this is just staged for a funny photo and they are on finger tight.


Okay, but look at all the gouging in each seat...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

3550 N High St · 3550 N High St, Columbus, OH 43214


Building




www.google.com


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Ok.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

HI SPEED said:


>


Same dude? 



TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/w9TQpfa


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Itb0PoZ


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Same dude?


Did he just litter chemicals down a drain


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Make sure to keep good tires on your truck.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/DgrLH18


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Next time, instead of filming, he should think about making moose burgers, with cheese.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Safe place for your kid


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

HI SPEED said:


> Safe place for your kid


Kid or no kid, harness bars with no roll bar or cage are almost always DIR.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> Safe place for your kid


Someone took this picture with pride and thought they did a great job. Nice job trying to murder your child.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Someone took this picture with pride and thought they did a great job. Nice job trying to murder your child.


Surf dude?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Chat bubble.

My friend's Telegram avatar is Turtle from the movie north shore.









Best Lines from North Shore in Under a Minute | The Inertia


When Hollywood does surfing, it's generally a disaster. Sure, there's the occasional hit, but that's not on purpose.




www.theinertia.com





Not sure why because he looks like Turtle, and surfs as well lol.

Wing is also pretty DIR

Seems excessive for a car with 365 hp. 






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ that wing is just such a drag....
okay ill see myself out now.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Drunk driver without driver's license.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> Make sure to keep good tires on your truck.


I love a good tale from hale.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

This Guy's Been Waiting All Year to Show Off His Car Pumpkin Exhaust Pipes


#shortsSubscribe, Like, Follow, or Contact Send It ™ Official on our Social Channels: Merch: www.senditofficial.comInstagram: https://www.instagram.com/sendi...




youtube.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> This Guy's Been Waiting All Year to Show Off His Car Pumpkin Exhaust Pipes
> 
> 
> #shortsSubscribe, Like, Follow, or Contact Send It ™ Official on our Social Channels: Merch: www.senditofficial.comInstagram: https://www.instagram.com/sendi...
> ...


You can convert a YT short by deleting the *shorts/* in the URL and replacing it with *watch?v=*

That makes it embed properly in this forum.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/mLZ8EWg


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/mLZ8EWg


That was genuinely unexpected ...wow!


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/mLZ8EWg


Ouch hope he was ok after that, crappy gm latches


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Ouch hope he was ok after that, crappy gm latches


Or wear a seatbelt? <Shrug>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Leroy.*._ ejectings!_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Leroy.. ejectings!


Tej wired the wrong seat.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

philf1fan said:


> Or wear a seatbelt? <Shrug>


I'm not going to argue against wearing a seatbelt but I do have a much higher expectation of a door staying closed than what is seen in that video. Even with the driver's significant mass applying a load to it. 😲😁


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Tej wired the wrong seat.


Ejecto seaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-to


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Ouch hope he was ok after that, crappy gm latches *and wearing no seatbelt*


beaten to the punch by @Impeccable


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Ouch hope he was ok after that, crappy gm latches


You aren't really expecting nearly 50 year old latches on a molested car to hold well? The shut lines on the door don't even match up well.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

hopefully car hit the bursh and fents rather than the Ace hardware.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You aren't really expecting nearly 50 year old latches on a molested car to hold well? The shut lines on the door don't even match up well.


Wait.. do you recognize that car?
How do you it was molested.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Ouch hope he was ok after that, crappy gm latches


It's probably less the latches themselves and more the body flex allowing them to come loose, which should be yet another warning to wear your belts.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's probably less the latches themselves and more the *body flex allowing them to come loose*, which should be yet another warning to wear your belts.


good point.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's probably less the latches themselves and more the body flex allowing them to come loose, which should be yet another warning to wear your belts.


need some flex tape!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are that many diesel cats stolen that a politician needs to make an advertising flyer about it?


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Are that many diesel cats stolen that a politician needs to make an advertising flyer about it?
> 
> View attachment 233622


the CBC made a similar mistake on an article...


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

I was following this guy in traffic earlier this week and couldn't figure out what the heck kind of truck it was based on the oddball hacked together rear suspension - It was a mid 2000's Ram 1500 FWIW. Sooooo bad


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like something Percival C. McLeach would drive.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Are that many diesel cats stolen that a politician needs to make an advertising flyer about it?
> 
> View attachment 233622


ALL CATs.

600% rise in Utah catalytic converter thefts sparks undercover operation | KSL.com

Charges: Arizona man cut catalytic converters from airport parking lot | KSL.com

Utah man charged with theft involving hundreds of catalytic converters, more than $900K | KSL.com

One charity had the CATs stolen from all of their vans but I can't find their story now.

There was also a big nationwide investigation:

Nationwide catalytic converter theft ring made hundreds of millions of dollars, feds say (nbcnews.com)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here ya go vanlifers, $66k for an AWD ecoboost panel van:








The 2023 Ford Transit Trail Is an Upfitter-Ready Adventure Camper Van


Ford does the hard stuff—beefier tires, some lift, trail-ready bits—so buyers can make it a blank canvas for #vanlife adventure.




www.motortrend.com












And of course it has Raptor lights...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Am I missing something? What is Doing It Wrong about a AWD camper van?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Am I missing something? What is Doing It Wrong about a AWD camper van?


$65 for nothing in the back, just a roof vent fan and front seats.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Baltimoron said:


> $65 for nothing in the back, just a roof vent fan and front seats.


I had to look into it. Its $10k more than the Ecoboost AWD regular Transit, which isn't cheap but standard on the Trail you get the lift, wheels and tires, hids , luminated sun visors, built-in 400W AC inverter, four-way manual swivel seats, the off road drive mode selector, heavy duty tow package, dual batteries and a way nicer infotainment system and safety tech. That seems pretty decent to me


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Edit- that looks like a joke trailer wheel/tire.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

solarboy said:


> View attachment 233834


Yeah, I'm going with a joke, Jeeps aren't 4-lug.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Baltimoron said:


> $65 for nothing in the back, just a roof vent fan and front seats.


But it is way more than your average RWD base Transit. A high roof, 148" wheel base Transit without AWD or any other options starts at $49,900. And it isn't unusual for fully outfitted Transit (or other manufacturers) vans to sell for $100k when they put in the full interior.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

solarboy said:


> View attachment 233834


That's for muddin


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

spockcat said:


> But it is way more than your average RWD base Transit. A high roof, 148" wheel base Transit without AWD or any other options starts at $49,900. And it isn't unusual for fully outfitted Transit (or other manufacturers) vans to sell for $100k when they put in the full interior.


The 2023 Sprinter AWD 144" wheelbase high-roof Passenger Van 2500 starts at $65k too, and it's a Benz. It has seating for 12, so I assume that means it includes seats but you'll have to ditch some of them to allow vanlife.

Or you could spend $200k on a Revel, which is an outfitted AWD Sprinter. So much money...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

MKIV owner!



http://imgur.com/HvZrFZP


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Which one is the window regulator?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If only VW could engineer everything to be as durable as those warning lights that never burn out.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Proof that Cinderella's carriage was a VW


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> MKIV owner!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HvZrFZP


Whoever carved that out is a great artists haha , so good


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wait til end.



http://imgur.com/UPpSFCc


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, he made it, just not on the bike.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/7p34B45


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 236700


maybe additional lighting for snowplow use?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 236700


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla panel gaps as a feature?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Tesla panel gaps as a feature?
> 
> View attachment 238399





http://imgur.com/IFMOrLg


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Tesla panel gaps as a feature?


I mean, that's just the trunk lid. If you slam the trunk shut / force it closed despite a giant cable at the hinge, is that a panel gap, DIW, or DIR-cable management? 🤔


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike! said:


> I mean, that's just the trunk lid. If you slam the trunk shut / force it closed despite a giant cable at the hinge, is that a panel gap, DIW, or DIR-cable management? 🤔


We could spark a debate on this.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/d4UToAk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

they can smell the edible wires.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Senior Member said:


>


This happened to me/my Giulia. We had a lone turkey living in our urban-ish suburb (seriously, WTH turkey?) and one morning I woke to a “plink plink” noise coming from the direction of our driveway. The flipping turkey was tapping at the body panels. I chased her away, then moved the car around the corner onto a side street. I think she was attacking/testing her reflection. No damage done to the car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> We could spark a debate on this.


There’s too much resistance for that.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Nealric said:


> There’s too much resistance for that.


ohm my god.

here comes another 'pun' thread.  



watt were we talking about anyways?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

ginster86roc said:


> ohm my god.
> 
> here comes another 'pun' thread.
> 
> ...


So many threads arc in that direction. But I’m really amped up for this one.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Nealric said:


> So many threads arc in that direction. But I’m really amped up for this one.



all it takes is that spark.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/IddGLjB


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/6kRwnJo


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 239728


A bet that can power a rockin sound system.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nealric said:


> A bet that can power a rockin sound system.


Enough to rattle loose all the booger welds for sure.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/rZGd0KB


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Could be listed as the definition of Doing It Wrong.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

#largesizeoof


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Kotawn0


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/IgsTtAc


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just ran across this gem looking at used cars.












Autotrader - page unavailable


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/xjsuIDP


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Just ran across this gem looking at used cars
> 
> 
> Autotrader - page unavailable
> ...


New wheels on order? And also maybe more fasteners?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/xjsuIDP


Is this hell?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gVlvv2D


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

oops!


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

even broke the door handle


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/gVlvv2D


serves him right for wearing a MURSE.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

slngshot said:


> serves him right for wearing a MURSE.


It'S a TaCtIcAl GeAr SaTcHeL!


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Just because you can...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

If I saw that in person, my brain would bluescreen looking for signs of photoshop in the surrounding scenery.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It looks like a fist.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Senior Member said:


>


That needs a caption about BMW being above Jaguar and Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MBrown said:


> That needs a caption about BMW being above Jaguar and Mercedes-Benz.


Mercedes and Jaguar are more competitive than previously, but BMW is on top of things.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

"See.. I told you there was enough room in the market for three luxury brands that can't make it to 120k miles without the owner taking out a 2nd mortgage."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir, you can't park there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is DIW and also DIR.
When somebody stops in the road... you don't just fly around them full speed.
I made a similar mistake once at a traffic light one dark morning.
It turned green as I got there and the two cars in the left lane were still sitting.
But as I got to the crosswalk a blind guy appeared from behind the stationary cars.
I slammed on the brakes and he must have heard them because he picked up his cane and ran.
I did not hit him.. but I learned a valuable lesson.
Also, that 240SX had amazing brakes for the time (and not being abs).



http://imgur.com/zP5UMLt


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Some images from Just Rolled In video.

Just bought at auction and owner wonders why won't run.
A Zero Emission Vehicle!









Wheels feel loose at speed.
They drilled holes in wheels to get spacers to fit.


















Customer installed cold air intake themselves and now the CEL is on.
Why?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Car battery carrying handle.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Makes a nice hand warmer too


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

You can pick your nose but you can’t pick your neighbors.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> You can pick your nose but you can’t pick your neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 243474


“The Pontiac of snowmobiles.”


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> “The Pontiac of Jet Skis.”


?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> “The Pontiac of Jet Skis.”


Snowmobiles?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Snowmobiles?


Thanks, I fixed it. 

I didn’t look closely (obviously!) and just assumed, because we don’t get enough snow here to warrant them. You could probably only use them for a week or two total here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

They will let you believe you need snow.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Thanks, I fixed it.
> 
> I didn’t look closely (obviously!) and just assumed, because we don’t get enough snow here to warrant them. You could probably only use them for a week or two total here.


The issue is that where ever he dragged that trailer from, it’s missing a tire on the passenger side. Who knows how long and why that is.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> The issue is that where ever he dragged that trailer from, it’s missing a tire on the passenger side. Who knows how long and why that is.


Yeeeeeeesss I was merely commenting on the ‘90s Pontiac style of the snowmobiles, though.

The wheel was a given.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeeeeeeesss I was merely commenting on the ‘90s Pontiac style of the snowmobiles, though.
> 
> The wheel was a given.


Gotcha, those look like ‘95 or ‘96 Formula Z and Formula SLS. I had a few brothers and lots of high school friends at the time that were into snowmobiling at the time.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder what the sparkler show looked like with that ‘tire’ driving down the street


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really doing it wrong but I was surprised that you could get a receiver hitch for a Fiat 500


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> Not really doing it wrong but I was surprised that you could get a receiver hitch for a Fiat 500
> 
> View attachment 244180


This is relevant to my interests! I want to get a small tote trailer for mine.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Looks like a 1.25" with an adapter to take it up to 2". Which given the cargo isn't necessarily DIW either.

Then there's the fact that it's a ragtop... So I'd say that all things considered, the vehicle choice for the intended use is pushing into DIW territory...


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/Kotawn0


Freakin brilliant!


----------



## VQVW (Nov 24, 2019)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Freakin brilliant!


Yeah it's a cool proof of concept. Not that is has any practical use....

I'd guess the weight distribution is about 90% front axle 10% rear.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

VQVW said:


> I'd guess the weight distribution is about 90% front axle 10% rear.


They left the front bike wheel installed in case of tipping during hard braking. Brill_iant. _


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Not really doing it wrong but I was surprised that you could get a receiver hitch for a Fiat 500


Doesn’t look very safe. Too heavy in back. They need to stop by Uhaul and weld a caster wheel rated for 55+ at the back corner of the rear support base.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/XcrE7Zk


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/XcrE7Zk


i poke smiley faces in foil liners.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/lCbEcIi


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/lCbEcIi


Does that mean my cable install isn't going to happen today?


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/lCbEcIi





dubdaze68 said:


> When your Chevrolet also doubles as a U-Boat.


Lot of that going-around today.

The category 4 atmospheric river doesn't even hit Norcal until tomorrow. The frozen East is still a few days out from the real flooding.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/BDjM4yK


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Vadim blyad!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> tank barrel into tree


Would you fire that thing ever again?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

So that's where my 10mm socket is.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jettaguynj said:


> View attachment 241270


Those widebody-look front fenders look interesting. Did you get a photo of that?


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

just wow.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

ginster86roc said:


> just wow


The air don't know the difference, bruh.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

was thinking more like: craftsmanship/pride in one's work?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

S1ack said:


> Would you fire that thing ever again?


Nope. Time to replace the barrel.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/RSg0u7t


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone here knows these guys?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

An Eagle Cap Camper Snapped A Ram 3500 Dually In Half, Mopar Refuses $17,000 Repair Bill | Carscoops


Now the owner of the brokeback Ram is facing that bill because Mopar says it's his fault




www.carscoops.com


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

looking at the comments it seems many agree with me. The mechanic in me says "overloaded" no facts but there looks to be a good bit of weight behind the rear wheels.

also "Brokeback Ram"


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ The amount of people that dont know crap about towing and payloads scares me. (works at Ram dealer)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> An Eagle Cap Camper Snapped A Ram 3500 Dually In Half, Mopar Refuses $17,000 Repair Bill | Carscoops
> 
> 
> Now the owner of the brokeback Ram is facing that bill because Mopar says it's his fault
> ...


E-bikes are heavy!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Strange Mud said:


> looking at the comments it seems many agree with me. The mechanic in me says "overloaded" no facts but there looks to be a good bit of weight behind the rear wheels.
> 
> also "Brokeback Ram"


The article says near the bottom that the buyer referenced the specs for a completely different RAM than the one he bought, which, SUPRISE! had a lower capacity (the 3500 Dually) that was just about the dry weight of the camper.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Anyone here knows these guys?
> 
> View attachment 249485


In a note left at the scene, the thieves stated that they intended to use proceeds from the theft to fund a W12 AWD into a MK2 swap.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Would you fire that thing ever again?


Nope


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Mustangs... at local C&C. so you know what happens next.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

S1ack said:


> Would you fire that thing ever again?


Not only would I not fire it but I wouldn't want to be within a mile of it if _someone else_ was dumb enough to fire it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/SqQYx28


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Did that guy really need to waste EMT and Fire's time for that little tap. I hate when people do that.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Did that guy really need to waste EMT and Fire's time for that little tap. I hate when people do that.


You drive a Mustang, don't you?

Seriously though, I understand what you mean. Maybe he wouldn't have if the cops weren't already there, or if the young gentleman had hopped out and promptly started stacking Benjamins. Which, I would say, if you are gonna hoonigan (too soon?) it up on the public road, you should keep at least $1K in cash to pay for little taps.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

^ China. Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------

